# Who What Wear: Post your CL Outfit Pics here



## JetSetGo!

Previous thread for Reference
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...arin-post-your-cl-outfit-pix-here-590818.html


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Nothing very exciting, but I had lunch with my mom, grandma, sister and her kids on Saturday. 

Wore my Bilbao wedges with BCBG top, JBrand Bette jeans, Miu Miu bag and Tom Ford sunnies.


----------



## candyapples88

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Nothing very exciting, but I had lunch with my mom, grandma, sister and her kids on Saturday.
> 
> Wore my Bilbao wedges with BCBG top, JBrand Bette jeans, Miu Miu bag and Tom Ford sunnies.



You look so chic! Love the bag!


----------



## SophieLov

cute outfit dez  love the jeans!


----------



## stilly

Love the outfit and wedges *dez*!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

*Dezy*, did you get a haircut? You look fantastic; that top is lovely! And what beautiful weather! It snowed here today


----------



## hazeltt

Great outfit, *dezy*! The weather looks so nice!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Looking good Dezy!  I love that bag!


----------



## jenayb

Lovely, *Dezy*! So very retro chic!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*candy, sophie, stilly, hazel, city, jenay- *thank you all so much! It was such a beautiful and warm day

*aoqtpi-*thank you! yes I did get a haircut a few weeks ago, he cut quite a bit but it's already growing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omg, I  your entire outfit, *dezy!*


----------



## sobe2009

Dezy, love the outfit (so cool) and you look so beautiful as always


----------



## 9distelle

*Dezy*, you look stunning!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *thank you!!! 

*sobe- *thank you honey! 

*9distelle- *thank you so much!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Dezy*- As usual you look fab!


----------



## erinmiyu

*dezy* you always look fantastic! love the casual outfit!


----------



## Layla76

First time posting in this thread.
Dress Ted Baker, Chanel purse, and pretty girls Bianca


----------



## moshi_moshi

*dezy *- you look fantastic... loving your jeans with the wedges!!

*layla* - you look so chic!!  i love that TB dress!


----------



## aoqtpi

*Layla*, that is a fantastic outfit!


----------



## Indieana

*Layla* - Love the whole look


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*dezy* - I love love love your jeans and your hair here!  I really can't wait for spring 

*Layla* - geez you look stunning here.  Ted Baker has never looked better lol


----------



## crystalhowlett

Dez, your are just a DOLL!:buttercup: always perfect.

LAyla I love your dress with the biancas. It fits amazing great first pic. keep'em coming


----------



## kett

You look amazing layla, that dress is incredible.


----------



## SophieLov

Wholey hotness Layla!!! Definately post here more often I'm loving the whole get up!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Miss_Q, erin, moshi, VSG, crystal- *thank you all so much! 

*layla- *you look fab!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*dezynrbaglaydee * - you got a modern throw back to 70's cool vibe going on!  I'm diggin' it sistah!
*Layla* - did you hurt 'em???  You look amazing!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Dezy*-Everything goes so well together! Awesome!

*Layla*-Very nice!


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> *dezynrbaglaydee * - you got a modern throw back to 70's cool vibe going on!  I'm diggin' it sistah!
> *Layla* - did you hurt 'em???  You look amazing!!



this is exactly what i was going to post, *cutie*! 

*dezy *& *layla *you ladies both look amazing! what a stylish way to kick off the new wardrobe thread!


----------



## jancedtif

Love your looks *dezy* and *Layla*!


----------



## bling*lover

WOW *Layla* that dress is gorgeous, and of course the shoes are aswell!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Dezy and Layla-you gals look amaze!


----------



## clothingguru

*Layla & Dez:* you ladies look gorgeous!!!!! 

here was my satty night outfit:


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Dez* - you look so cute!
*Layla* - great look!
*CG* - you never cease to amaze me! I am so loving your chanel and CL combo.


----------



## missgiannina

Layla76 said:


> First time posting in this thread.
> Dress Ted Baker, Chanel purse, and pretty girls Bianca


----------



## missgiannina

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Nothing very exciting, but I had lunch with my mom, grandma, sister and her kids on Saturday.
> 
> Wore my Bilbao wedges with BCBG top, JBrand Bette jeans, Miu Miu bag and Tom Ford sunnies.



perfect weekend outfit!


----------



## missgiannina

clothingguru said:


> *Layla & Dez:* you ladies look gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> here was my satty night outfit:



your outfit is killer...i LOVE the chanel and the loubs they look great together


----------



## l.a_girl19

*CG*-I am loving your Chanel! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Layla76 said:


> First time posting in this thread.
> Dress Ted Baker, Chanel purse, and pretty girls Bianca





clothingguru said:


> *Layla & Dez:* you ladies look gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> here was my satty night outfit:




 You ladies look fabulous! I love both of your outfits and your gorgeous Chanels.


----------



## aoqtpi

clothingguru said:


> *Layla & Dez:* you ladies look gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> here was my satty night outfit:



You look amazing! I love Chanel+CL!


----------



## hazeltt

*Layla* and *CG*, you both look amazing!


----------



## indypup

*dezy*, you are so beautiful!  I love that outfit!
*layla*, that dress looks great with your biancas!  
*cg*,  I would end up posting after you!  Your LP's are fabulous and Lord do I wish I had a body like yours!

I wore this to work today... J. Crew dress, cuff, and necklace and my trusty emerald suede Declics.













(um, the guy on the TV was from Real Housewives of OC... lol!)


----------



## RedBottomLover

indypup said:


> *dezy*, you are so beautiful!  I love that outfit!
> *layla*, that dress looks great with your biancas!
> *cg*,  I would end up posting after you!  Your LP's are fabulous and Lord do I wish I had a body like yours!
> 
> I wore this to work today... J. Crew dress, cuff, and necklace and my trusty emerald suede Declics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (um, the guy on the TV was from Real Housewives of OC... lol!)


*indy* I love your look! so casual chic.


----------



## Faraasha

Gorgeous ladies!!


So Im not really comfortable posting a whole outfit pic... But I wanted to show part of what Im wearing today... lol... Excuse the bad legs... :shame:

Lucifer Bow 120 + Chanel Cavier bag + Leather leggings...


----------



## stilly

*Layla* - Fantastic Outfit!!! Lovely Legs!!!

*clothingguru* - I love the dress & shoes!!! So sexy!!!

*indypup *- Great work outfit. The Declics are perfect!!

*Faraasha* - The leather leggings and Lucifers are so hot!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*clothing* - please do not take this the wrong way but your bootie is bangin'  lol I'm really sorry I'm not trying to offend but you are in really great shape! Again I envy the tone in your arms 


*Indy* - I love this combo that dress is so cute and it looks super comfy!

*Faraasha* - leather and lucifer bow =


----------



## calisurf

dezy - love the retro feel!
Layla - gorgeous!
cg - omg, die, you look great!
indypup - love it - so classic!!!
faraasha - love the leather leggings and LBs...such a perfect combo!


----------



## Cityfashionista

indypup said:


> *dezy*, you are so beautiful!  I love that outfit!
> *layla*, that dress looks great with your biancas!
> *cg*,  I would end up posting after you!  Your LP's are fabulous and Lord do I wish I had a body like yours!
> 
> I wore this to work today... J. Crew dress, cuff, and necklace and my trusty emerald suede Declics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (um, the guy on the TV was from Real Housewives of OC... lol!)





Faraasha said:


> Gorgeous ladies!!
> 
> 
> So Im not really comfortable posting a whole outfit pic... But I wanted to show part of what Im wearing today... lol... Excuse the bad legs... :shame:
> 
> Lucifer Bow 120 + Chanel Cavier bag + Leather leggings...
> 
> View attachment 1348211



 You ladies look great.


----------



## candyapples88

*ClothingGuru* - You always look great!

*Indypup* - Cute dress

*Faraasha* - I think you should show the rest of the outfit because it looks fly just by the shoes, purse, and leggings!


----------



## aoqtpi

indypup said:


> *dezy*, you are so beautiful!  I love that outfit!
> *layla*, that dress looks great with your biancas!
> *cg*,  I would end up posting after you!  Your LP's are fabulous and Lord do I wish I had a body like yours!
> 
> I wore this to work today... J. Crew dress, cuff, and necklace and my trusty emerald suede Declics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (um, the guy on the TV was from Real Housewives of OC... lol!)



Haha, I just watched that episode!

I love this work outfit! I can't wait til it warms up so I can wear dresses.


----------



## 9distelle

clothingguru said:


> *Layla & Dez:* you ladies look gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> here was my satty night outfit:


!!!


----------



## bling*lover

*CG:* You look stunning, your LP's go perfect with the gray dress!
*Indy:* You look gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfit, *Dezy*. Love the wedges with the jeans.

Very classy outfit, *Layla*.

Love the dress, *CG*.

*Indy*: You look very pretty.

*Faraasha*: The part of your outfit I can see is fierce.


----------



## 9distelle

*layla76 indypup Faraasha*


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Indy*-I really like your outfit.  the color of your dress. Is it like a heather grey?

*Faraasha*-Omg what a killer combination! Amazing!


----------



## Jönathan

*dezy,* As always, such a cute outfit! 
*cg, *Wow! you look amazing!!!! 
*indypup,* Cute outfit. Love the suede Declics! 
*Faraasha,* Love the Lucifer Bows!


----------



## aoqtpi

Faraasha said:


> Gorgeous ladies!!
> 
> 
> So Im not really comfortable posting a whole outfit pic... But I wanted to show part of what Im wearing today... lol... Excuse the bad legs... :shame:
> 
> Lucifer Bow 120 + Chanel Cavier bag + Leather leggings...
> 
> View attachment 1348211



I really like this combo!


----------



## bornfree

Great looks ladies!

Here's my contribution for today: New Helmut black patent


----------



## aoqtpi

bornfree said:


> Great looks ladies!
> 
> Here's my contribution for today: New Helmut black patent



Beautiful, classy outfit!


----------



## l.a_girl19

bornfree said:


> Great looks ladies!
> 
> Here's my contribution for today: New Helmut black patent


 
Very nice *bornfree*! Love your bag!


----------



## bornfree

*aoqtpi, l.a_girl19* - thank you ladies


----------



## Jönathan

*bornfree,* Very cute. I love the entire look!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dc, l.a._girl, surly, jance, mrsTeacher, crazzee, missgiannina, cali, batty, jonathan- *thank you all so much!!!

*cg- *thanks honey! wow you look smokin! love your beige Chanel! the Lady Peeps turned out perfect with that dress! 

*indy- *thank you so much! you look great! really like your dress

*faraasha- *what bad legs?! very hot pic! 

*bornfree- *thank you! you look fab!


----------



## calisurf

Bornfree. The outfit is perfect. You look great!  Whered you get the skirt, top?


----------



## Akalyah

Very nice ladies.. !!


----------



## Faraasha

Was trying out some summery outfits... (On a diet!! Will hopefully be much thinner by summer time)


----------



## Miss T.

*VeryStylishGirl*, thanks! Here´s to purple and red! 

Thank you *cali*! I love your outfit, especially that skirt!

Great picture, *watersnake*! Looks like you had fun. 

*panfilova*, great shot! you look gorgeous.

*Miss_Q*, haawt!

*Dezy*, you look so pretty in that outfit! Great wedges. 

*Layla*, that dress is divine! I  it.

*cg* you look beautiful!


----------



## Miss T.

*indypup*, you wear the declics very well! 

*faraasha* both looks are beautiful. 

*bornfree* you look stunning! The new helmuts are perfect on you!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good CG, indypup, Faraasha, bornfree!

It's been awhile since I posted a pic. Since Spring is almost upon us, I'm trying to get back into wearing my CLs.

I'm wearing American Apparel dress, Cynthia Rowely leggings and my beloved cranberry MBs. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## moshi_moshi

love your outfit *jan*!! the cranberry adds the perfect touch!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Moshi*!   April is almost here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jancedtif said:


> Looking good CG, indypup, Faraasha, bornfree!
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted a pic. Since Spring is almost upon us, I'm trying to get back into wearing my CLs.
> 
> I'm wearing American Apparel dress, Cynthia Rowely leggings and my beloved cranberry MBs. Thanks for letting me share



I love the pop of colour with an all-black outfit!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Faraasha said:


> Was trying out some summery outfits... (On a diet!! Will hopefully be much thinner by summer time)
> 
> View attachment 1348811





jancedtif said:


> It's been awhile since I posted a pic. Since Spring is almost upon us, I'm trying to get back into wearing my CLs.
> 
> I'm wearing American Apparel dress, Cynthia Rowely leggings and my beloved cranberry MBs. Thanks for letting me share





jancedtif said:


> Thank you *Moshi*!   April is almost here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Both you ladies look fabulous! I love the color of your dress Faraasha & your body looks amazing! Jan your haircut is TD & you look amazing as well.  to both ladies!

I too can't wait until April!


----------



## loubout

bornfree said:


> Great looks ladies!
> 
> Here's my contribution for today: New Helmut black patent



Great look!


----------



## missgiannina

bornfree said:


> Great looks ladies!
> 
> Here's my contribution for today: New Helmut black patent



pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

jancedtif said:


> Looking good CG, indypup, Faraasha, bornfree!
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted a pic. Since Spring is almost upon us, I'm trying to get back into wearing my CLs.
> 
> I'm wearing American Apparel dress, Cynthia Rowely leggings and my beloved cranberry MBs. Thanks for letting me share



They look great on you!


----------



## jenayb

Super cute ladies!!


----------



## jancedtif

aoqtpi said:


> I love the pop of colour with an all-black outfit!



Thank you!



Cityfashionista said:


> Both you ladies look fabulous! I love the color of your dress Faraasha & your body looks amazing! Jan your haircut is TD & you look amazing as well.  to both ladies!
> 
> I too can't wait until April!



Thank you!



missgiannina said:


> They look great on you!



Thank you!


----------



## stilly

bornfree said:


> Great looks ladies!
> 
> Here's my contribution for today: New Helmut black patent


 
*bornfree* - The Helmuts look so sexy on you!!! Love the outfit!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*dez, jonathan, batty, bling, 9distelle, MissG, L.A., city, aoqtpi, hazel, stilly, cali, candy, janced* (love your outfit hun!!!!)miss.T, crazy () Indy (:kiss THANK YOU LADIES! You are all so wonderful!  

*Verystylishgirl*: Thank you SO much sweets! Thats very nice of you to say! I work my butt at the gym so that makes me think its working thank you!


----------



## bornfree

*Jönathan, dezynrbaglaydee, Miss T., loubout, missgiannina, stilly* - thank you for the kind compliments. The New Helmut is indeed my trusted sexy classy heels 

*calisurf* - the skirt is by Jil Sander n the top is actually an Hermes jersey scarf wore as a top


----------



## Miss_Q

Thank you *Duke, missgiannina, dezy, city & Miss T.! * I've been working my butt off lately to lose the last of my baby weight.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Big Kiss flats today! 

with...

Rachel Pally Dress
SoLow Leggings
H&M Blazer
Hermes Accessories

and trying to get the hang of taking photos with an iphone... :/


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Naked:* Seriously, you have to stop with the cuteness.  It is just too much for me to handle in the morning!


----------



## phiphi

everyone is looking so awesome! 

*K* - i need to come play in your closet. you are SO stylish!! you should start your own blog and post these great outfits! (now you have reminded me i need studded CLs in my life.. sighs)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*missT- *Thank you! 

*jance- *you look great! 

*naked- *love your big kiss flats! you look great!


----------



## ShoeJunkie

EVERY person's pics were HOTT!!! WERK Ladies


----------



## moshi_moshi

*naked* - i am loving your new haircolor!  outfit too!  i wish i had gotten my hands on a pair of big kiss flats


----------



## Miss T.

jancedtif said:


> Looking good CG, indypup, Faraasha, bornfree!
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted a pic. Since Spring is almost upon us, I'm trying to get back into wearing my CLs.
> 
> I'm wearing American Apparel dress, Cynthia Rowely leggings and my beloved cranberry MBs. Thanks for letting me share




Oooh, you wear the cramberry so well with this outfit! Beautiful!


----------



## Miss T.

*naked*, you look great! I love your blazer.


----------



## missgiannina

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Big Kiss flats today!
> 
> with...
> 
> Rachel Pally Dress
> SoLow Leggings
> H&M Blazer
> Hermes Accessories
> 
> and trying to get the hang of taking photos with an iphone... :/



you look great!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Big Kiss flats today!
> 
> with...
> 
> Rachel Pally Dress
> SoLow Leggings
> H&M Blazer
> Hermes Accessories
> 
> and trying to get the hang of taking photos with an iphone... :/



I love this look but could never pull it off. Kudos to you! Does the blazer have a leopard print lining or is that a shirt underneath?


----------



## Cityfashionista

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Big Kiss flats today!
> 
> with...
> 
> Rachel Pally Dress
> SoLow Leggings
> H&M Blazer
> Hermes Accessories
> 
> and trying to get the hang of taking photos with an iphone... :/




Looking good!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you all for the kind words! 



aoqtpi said:


> I love this look but could never pull it off. Kudos to you! Does the blazer have a leopard print lining or is that a shirt underneath?


 
Thanks! It's actually a leopard print lining.


----------



## icecreamom

This has to be my favorite thread of all times... You ladies never disappoint me, always fabulous!


----------



## calisurf

You look great Naked!!!


----------



## stilly

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Big Kiss flats today!
> 
> with...
> 
> Rachel Pally Dress
> SoLow Leggings
> H&M Blazer
> Hermes Accessories
> 
> and trying to get the hang of taking photos with an iphone... :/


 
Love the look *Naked*!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Naked* super cute!  Your haircut is really so adorable


----------



## BattyBugs

Very cute, Naked!


----------



## BattyBugs

I haven't posted any outfit photos in a while. I just haven't remembered to take pics (or have been too embarassed). So, here is one of those movie theater bathroom mirror photos. Some random Ann Taylor top, no special brand jeans (just the first pair I grabbed out of my closet), grey trench, LV Damier Ebene Hampstead MM bag and my Peanut wedges. They were comfy, but ended up rubbing blisters on both my little toes.


----------



## phiphi

*jan* - i love your outfit!

*batty* - that's a perfect "going out" outfit! sorry to hear about the blisters though.. 

we're bogged down in over 6 inches of snow here and expecting freezing rain in a bit, so i tried to cheer myself up with some colour and minibouts today.


----------



## calisurf

Batty love the peanuts!!!  You look great!

Phiphi - want a great outfit!!  Love the dress and minis.


----------



## cts900

My mother-n-law popped in for a surprise visit this last week so I have been MIA! I just went back through each outfit in the new thread and you ladies have me running late to class with your beauty and style! Bravo everyone! 

(sweet* phi*: LOVE that color combo. You are soooooo CL. The pattern of your dress would brighten my day, too!)


----------



## BattyBugs

I love your dress, Phi!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*P* is so freakin hot I just melted all over my office floor.


----------



## phiphi

*cali, batty* - thank you so much!
*cts* - you are so wonderful, i always feel fab after reading your comments. 
*naked* -  you're the best! i'd also like to look amazing like you, kthanksverymuch!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*phi- *you look great, love your dress! 

*batty- *I have missed the movie theatre shots!


----------



## indypup

*makes mental note not to get sick because I get really behind!*  

Thank you so, so much *redbottomlover*, *stilly*, *verystylishgirl*, *cali*, *city*, *candyapples88*, *aoqtpi*, *bling*lover*, *Batty*, *9distelle*, *Jonathan*, *dezy*, *Miss T.*, and *jan*!

*l.a. girl*, yes, it's a very light heather gray!  here's the link to it:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/day/PRDOVR~37254/37254.jsp
best knit dress ever!

*Faraasha*, I LOVE your Lucifers!  I wish we could have seen a full outfit pic!  And the LP slings look gorgeous on you!
*bornfree*, Seriously, an amazing look.
*jan*, love it!  So jealous of your cramberry MB! 
*naked*, I love the pop of leopard in that blazer!  The Big Kiss look fabulous.
*batty*, you look so cute!  
*phi*, LOVE.  IT.


----------



## missgiannina

phiphi said:


> *jan* - i love your outfit!
> 
> *batty* - that's a perfect "going out" outfit! sorry to hear about the blisters though..
> 
> we're bogged down in over 6 inches of snow here and expecting freezing rain in a bit, so i tried to cheer myself up with some colour and minibouts today.



great work outfit!!!


----------



## missgiannina

BattyBugs said:


> I haven't posted any outfit photos in a while. I just haven't remembered to take pics (or have been too embarassed). So, here is one of those movie theater bathroom mirror photos. Some random Ann Taylor top, no special brand jeans (just the first pair I grabbed out of my closet), grey trench, LV Damier Ebene Hampstead MM bag and my Peanut wedges. They were comfy, but ended up rubbing blisters on both my little toes.



love your outfit!


----------



## ricepot

I just went through almost the whole thread (including the one that this one continues from), and all you ladies look AMAZING in your CL's!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*batty:* I've missed your posts!  You look so chic going to the movies!

*P:* Thanks for not working in my office, because I'd be staring at you all day and not getting any work done.


----------



## candyapples88

Broke in my Lucifers last night...

Forever21 jacket
J Brand Jeans


----------



## Akalyah

Very nice outfits ladies~


----------



## missgiannina

candyapples88 said:


> Broke in my Lucifers last night...
> 
> Forever21 jacket
> J Brand Jeans


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> I haven't posted any outfit photos in a while. I just haven't remembered to take pics (or have been too embarassed). So, here is one of those movie theater bathroom mirror photos. Some random Ann Taylor top, no special brand jeans (just the first pair I grabbed out of my closet), grey trench, LV Damier Ebene Hampstead MM bag and my Peanut wedges. They were comfy, but ended up rubbing blisters on both my little toes.



Great casual outfit!



phiphi said:


> *jan* - i love your outfit!
> 
> *batty* - that's a perfect "going out" outfit! sorry to hear about the blisters though..
> 
> we're bogged down in over 6 inches of snow here and expecting freezing  rain in a bit, so i tried to cheer myself up with some colour and  minibouts today.



I love this dress!



candyapples88 said:


> Broke in my Lucifers last night...
> 
> Forever21 jacket
> J Brand Jeans



Very hot! I want to try this look now!


----------



## jancedtif

clothingguru said:


> *dez, jonathan, batty, bling, 9distelle, MissG, L.A., city, aoqtpi, hazel, stilly, cali, candy, janced* (love your outfit hun!!!!)miss.T, crazy  Indy  THANK YOU LADIES! You are all so wonderful!
> 
> *Verystylishgirl*: Thank you SO much sweets! Thats very nice of you to say! I work my butt at the gym so that makes me think its working thank you!



Thank you!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Big Kiss flats today!
> 
> with...
> 
> Rachel Pally Dress
> SoLow Leggings
> H&M Blazer
> Hermes Accessories
> 
> and trying to get the hang of taking photos with an iphone... :/



Looking gorgeous as usual!!  Keep using your iPhone; it will get easier, I promise!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *missT- *Thank you!
> 
> *jance- *you look great!
> 
> *naked- *love your big kiss flats! you look great!



Thank you so much Dezy!  That means a lot coming from someone as stylish has you!



Miss T. said:


> Oooh, you wear the cramberry so well with this outfit! Beautiful!



Thank you!!



BattyBugs said:


> I haven't posted any outfit photos in a while. I just haven't remembered to take pics (or have been too embarassed). So, here is one of those movie theater bathroom mirror photos. Some random Ann Taylor top, no special brand jeans (just the first pair I grabbed out of my closet), grey trench, LV Damier Ebene Hampstead MM bag and my Peanut wedges. They were comfy, but ended up rubbing blisters on both my little toes.



Looking good *BB*!



phiphi said:


> *jan* - i love your outfit!
> 
> *batty* - that's a perfect "going out" outfit! sorry to hear about the blisters though..
> 
> we're bogged down in over 6 inches of snow here and expecting freezing rain in a bit, so i tried to cheer myself up with some colour and minibouts today.



Thank you sweets!   You are so pretty!  I just love that dress!



indypup said:


> *makes mental note not to get sick because I get really behind!*
> 
> Thank you so, so much *redbottomlover*, *stilly*, *verystylishgirl*, *cali*, *city*, *candyapples88*, *aoqtpi*, *bling*lover*, *Batty*, *9distelle*, *Jonathan*, *dezy*, *Miss T.*, and *jan*!
> 
> *l.a. girl*, yes, it's a very light heather gray!  here's the link to it:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/dresses/day/PRDOVR~37254/37254.jsp
> best knit dress ever!
> 
> *Faraasha*, I LOVE your Lucifers!  I wish we could have seen a full outfit pic!  And the LP slings look gorgeous on you!
> *bornfree*, Seriously, an amazing look.
> *jan*, love it!  So jealous of your cramberry MB!
> *naked*, I love the pop of leopard in that blazer!  The Big Kiss look fabulous.
> *batty*, you look so cute!
> *phi*, LOVE.  IT.



Thank you!  



candyapples88 said:


> Broke in my Lucifers last night...
> 
> Forever21 jacket
> J Brand Jeans



Gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you to: Dezy, indy (sorry you were sick), MissG, Duke. aoqtpi, janced.

Very hot look, candy!


----------



## Cityfashionista

BattyBugs said:


> I haven't posted any outfit photos in a while. I just haven't remembered to take pics (or have been too embarassed). So, here is one of those movie theater bathroom mirror photos. Some random Ann Taylor top, no special brand jeans (just the first pair I grabbed out of my closet), grey trench, LV Damier Ebene Hampstead MM bag and my Peanut wedges. They were comfy, but ended up rubbing blisters on both my little toes.



Beautiful!

I don't know if those are the same pair that I was thinking about buying a month or 2 ago?

You wear them well. 



phiphi said:


> *jan* - i love your outfit!
> 
> *batty* - that's a perfect "going out" outfit! sorry to hear about the blisters though..
> 
> we're bogged down in over 6 inches of snow here and expecting freezing rain in a bit, so i tried to cheer myself up with some colour and minibouts today.



Lookingfabulous! 



candyapples88 said:


> Broke in my Lucifers last night...
> 
> Forever21 jacket
> J Brand Jeans



I love it! You look great!


----------



## stilly

*Batty* - Looking good!!!

*phiphi* - Gorgeous dress and heels!!!

*candyapples* - I just love your outfit. Skinny jeans and Lucifers...so sexy!!!
You guys are killing me with the Lucifers...I must have them!!!


----------



## cts900

Love the jacket, *candy*!


----------



## loubout

dress- Herve Leger
shoes- metallic watersnake daf


----------



## jancedtif

^Love your look!


----------



## cts900

*Jance!!!*...I love that you posted an outifit!  You looked fabulous!

*loubout*: Very pretty dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*candy:* Work it! 

Wow, you look GREAT, *loubout!*


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> *Jance!!!*...I love that you posted an outifit!  You looked fabulous!
> 
> *loubout*: Very pretty dress.



Thank you!  



Dukeprincess said:


> *candy:* Work it!
> 
> Wow, you look GREAT, *loubout!*



Hey* Duke*!


----------



## missgiannina

loubout said:


> dress- Herve Leger
> shoes- metallic watersnake daf




 pretty!


----------



## candyapples88

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jancedtif said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey* Duke*!


 
*JANNNNNN *


----------



## Cityfashionista

loubout said:


> dress- Herve Leger
> shoes- metallic watersnake daf


Looking good!


----------



## aoqtpi

loubout said:


> dress- Herve Leger
> shoes- metallic watersnake daf



You look HAWT! I love your hair colour too


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

loubout said:


> dress- Herve Leger
> shoes- metallic watersnake daf



This is a ridiculously and excessively sexy picture....i.e. I went   I think you may need to be locked up for your own safety lol.  I also love the cascade of your hair down your back


----------



## BattyBugs

Amazing look, loubout!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *dezy, indy, missgiannina, dukieeeee, jan*  *aotqpi, city, stilly*!

*candy* the whole look is fabulous!
*loubout* - wowzaaaa!


----------



## loubout

Thank you girls!!!!  I appreciate the compliments!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

loubout said:


> dress- Herve Leger
> shoes- metallic watersnake daf


----------



## stilly

loubout said:


> dress- Herve Leger
> shoes- metallic watersnake daf


 

Just stunning *loubout*!!! Love the dress and Dafs!!!


----------



## mal

loubout said:


> dress- Herve Leger
> shoes- metallic watersnake daf


 
I am really loving ALL the outfit pics. I hardly enjoy fashion mags anymore-this forum is much more exciting with better examples of great style


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Loubout;  what a fabulous outfit.  I'm so glad to see more and more Dafs on here since I decided to keep mine.

It took me a while to adjust to the height of these and now I am counting the days until the booties and boots appear.

Thank you for sharing your outfit and welcome to the group!



loubout said:


> dress- Herve Leger
> shoes- metallic watersnake daf


----------



## gymangel812

my first oufit on here (excuse the stuff in the background, i can't find a good place to take pics and have to use the self timer, the hair is a bit crazy, it was windy lol):










black MBB (perhaps my fave pair of CLs)
h&m tshirt and blazer
true religion jeans
pink caviar m/l chanel flap
hermes fuchsia gator kelly dog bracelet


----------



## cts900

^^Yay! I am so glad you posted,* gym*.  I love the H&M blazer. LOVE it!


----------



## candyapples88

gymangel812 said:


> my first oufit on here (excuse the stuff in the background, i can't find a good place to take pics and have to use the self timer, the hair is a bit crazy, it was windy lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black MBB (perhaps my fave pair of CLs)
> h&m tshirt and blazer
> true religion jeans
> pink caviar m/l chanel flap
> hermes fuchsia gator kelly dog bracelet



So cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

Looks like a modeling shot, Gym! I love to see the casual outfits on here, too.


----------



## erinmiyu

*batty* - you look great! those peanuts are such a good color!
*phi* - love the outfit combo 
*candy* - very cute!
*loubout* - mrow! the dafs look awesome
*gymangel* - great outfit pairing  the mbbs are dreamy!

from yesterday: nanette lepore top, silence & noise pleather pants, decollete paillettes


----------



## aoqtpi

gymangel812 said:


> my first oufit on here (excuse the stuff in the background, i can't find a good place to take pics and have to use the self timer, the hair is a bit crazy, it was windy lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black MBB (perhaps my fave pair of CLs)
> h&m tshirt and blazer
> true religion jeans
> pink caviar m/l chanel flap
> hermes fuchsia gator kelly dog bracelet



I really, really like this outfit! I love your nailpolish colour as well.



erinmiyu said:


> *batty* - you look great! those peanuts are such a good color!
> *phi* - love the outfit combo
> *candy* - very cute!
> *loubout* - mrow! the dafs look awesome
> *gymangel* - great outfit pairing  the mbbs are dreamy!
> 
> from yesterday: nanette lepore top, silence & noise pleather pants, decollete paillettes




Tres cute!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Gym* super cute love the H accessory and the H&M blazer.  Those MBB really added a huge punch :boxing:  They really are an amazing shoe 

*Erin* - so sexy luxe here!  Love it from head to toe


----------



## cts900

*erin* !!!!! Girl, you are too fly.  I love your top and that you wear leather pants.  So bada$$.


----------



## jenayb

*Gym*, love the whole look. Chanel.. 

*Erin*, as usual you are fabulous beyond words. 

Here's my outfit for a casual dinner out with Dbf....... Fine Bretelle! Maiden voyage - get excited!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> *Gym*, love the whole look. Chanel..
> 
> *Erin*, as usual you are fabulous beyond words.
> 
> Here's my outfit for a casual dinner out with Dbf....... Fine Bretelle! Maiden voyage - get excited!



You and your legs look fantastic in this outfit! Have fun at dinner!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> You and your legs look fantastic in this outfit! Have fun at dinner!



Thanks, *L*!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> *Gym*, love the whole look. Chanel..
> 
> Here's my outfit for a casual dinner out with Dbf....... Fine Bretelle! Maiden voyage - get excited!



Why I love this picure:
1. Your legs are stunning 
2. Awesome black dress with drop waist equals amazing
3.  Hot view of your billy bookcase in the background 

Have a fab time...


----------



## erinmiyu

*aoqtpi* - ty! (and i love ron rons, too!)

*verystylishgirl *- thanks!

*cts* -  thanks, sweetie! i try to aim for saucy soccer mom  (though this was worn to happy hour with friends and not round preschool, but that's okay)

*jenay* - ty! the more i see the FB the more i love them. your outfit is fab and swoon over the shoe case in the back!


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> Here's my outfit for a casual dinner out with Dbf....... Fine Bretelle! Maiden voyage - get excited!


 
FABULOUS!!! Looking great as ever! Loving those Fine Bretelle's!!!!


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> *Gym*, love the whole look. Chanel..
> 
> *Erin*, as usual you are fabulous beyond words.
> 
> Here's my outfit for a casual dinner out with Dbf....... Fine Bretelle! Maiden voyage - get excited!


You look awesome! Have fun!!


----------



## stilly

*gymangel812* - Love the outfit and MBBs!!!

*erin* - Cute outfit!!!

*jenay* - Hot Dress and CLs!!! Love it!!!


----------



## gymangel812

thanks everyone



aoqtpi said:


> I really, really like this outfit! I love your nailpolish colour as well.




i'm surprised you can see it at all, lol. here's a better picture:


----------



## cts900

^^Cute!


*jenay*, I love the shape of your dress.  It is so flattering.  The FB look fab.  I hope they serve you well tonight.  Have a blast!


----------



## candyapples88

gymangel812 said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm surprised you can see it at all, lol. here's a better picture:



I've never seen that before. How does that work exactly? Does it dry like that, or do you do something to the nail to give it the cracked impression?


----------



## gymangel812

candyapples88 said:


> I've never seen that before. How does that work exactly? Does it dry like that, or do you do something to the nail to give it the cracked impression?



it's a special type of nail polish that crackles when applied over another color. it crackles as it dries. this one is by china glaze. china glaze came out with a collection of crackle polish recently. opi had a black one in the katy perry collection. it's pretty nifty


----------



## stilly

My new Black Calf Bianca Slingbacks with a ruth charcoal dress.
These are great to wear to work!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, sweet ladies! 

*stilly*


----------



## Faraasha

Very pretty *Jenay!!* 

*Stilly*... I love them!! I need a bianca...


----------



## cts900

so pretty, *stilly*.


----------



## clothingguru

*jenay:* Love your going out dress paired with the AMAZING shoes! 

*erin*: Looking good! That is a pretty top!

*gym*: Love the MBB's and that chanel !!!

*stilly*: Love the skirt and shoes!

*phiphi:* You look smokin! love the dress on you! you have a Great figure! 

*batty:* You loog great hun! Love the LV with the outfit!

*candyapples*:Love the outfit!!!!! And the shoes....and legs!!! haharool:

*loubout: *Very nice outfit! The HL looks great and the Daf's are hot!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bianca Slingbacks with a ruth charcoal dress.
> These are great to wear to work!



Very nice! I see you're branching out a little  Love it!


----------



## jancedtif

gymangel812 said:


> my first oufit on here (excuse the stuff in the background, i can't find a good place to take pics and have to use the self timer, the hair is a bit crazy, it was windy lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black MBB (perhaps my fave pair of CLs)
> h&m tshirt and blazer
> true religion jeans
> pink caviar m/l chanel flap
> hermes fuchsia gator kelly dog bracelet



I love your outfit!



erinmiyu said:


> *batty* - you look great! those peanuts are such a good color!
> *phi* - love the outfit combo
> *candy* - very cute!
> *loubout* - mrow! the dafs look awesome
> *gymangel* - great outfit pairing  the mbbs are dreamy!
> 
> from yesterday: nanette lepore top, silence & noise pleather pants, decollete paillettes



Gorgeous *Erin*!  



jenaywins said:


> *Gym*, love the whole look. Chanel..
> 
> *Erin*, as usual you are fabulous beyond words.
> 
> Here's my outfit for a casual dinner out with Dbf....... Fine Bretelle! Maiden voyage - get excited!



Great look!



stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bianca Slingbacks with a ruth charcoal dress.
> These are great to wear to work!



Such a pretty look!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *jenay, Faraasha, cts, clothingguru, aoqtpi & jancedtif!!!*

Yes I occasionally venture beyond the pigalles to some other CLs...


----------



## Blueberry12

Stunning outfits ladies!


My outfit:


ZARA top

No name jeans 

Bronze Python Flats :


----------



## jenayb

^^ So cute, *blueberry*! I love that you are already wearing those flats with lots of love!


----------



## Blueberry12

jenaywins said:


> ^^ So cute, *blueberry*! I love that you are already wearing those flats with lots of love!


 



Thanx.

Sadly it´s still snow outside , so I can only wear them inside...

But they are so comfy...


----------



## cts900

Great top,* Blueberry*! I want!


----------



## Blueberry12

cts900 said:


> Great top,* Blueberry*! I want!


----------



## loubout

top- Cavalli
pants- Miu Miu
shoes- Maggie Pomice 160


----------



## heiress-ox

@loubout GORGEOUS - those make you so tall and lovely!


----------



## missgiannina

loubout said:


> top- Cavalli
> pants- Miu Miu
> shoes- Maggie Pomice 160



you look smokin' hot!


----------



## missgiannina

Blueberry12 said:


> Stunning outfits ladies!
> 
> 
> My outfit:
> 
> 
> ZARA top
> 
> No name jeans
> 
> Bronze Python Flats :



Pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bianca Slingbacks with a ruth charcoal dress.
> These are great to wear to work!



Looking great as always!


----------



## missgiannina

erinmiyu said:


> *batty* - you look great! those peanuts are such a good color!
> *phi* - love the outfit combo
> *candy* - very cute!
> *loubout* - mrow! the dafs look awesome
> *gymangel* - great outfit pairing  the mbbs are dreamy!
> 
> from yesterday: nanette lepore top, silence & noise pleather pants, decollete paillettes



you look great!


----------



## missgiannina

gymangel812 said:


> my first oufit on here (excuse the stuff in the background, i can't find a good place to take pics and have to use the self timer, the hair is a bit crazy, it was windy lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black MBB (perhaps my fave pair of CLs)
> h&m tshirt and blazer
> true religion jeans
> pink caviar m/l chanel flap
> hermes fuchsia gator kelly dog bracelet




this is the perfect day outfit!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> *Gym*, love the whole look. Chanel..
> 
> *Erin*, as usual you are fabulous beyond words.
> 
> Here's my outfit for a casual dinner out with Dbf....... Fine Bretelle! Maiden voyage - get excited!



Jenay, Great legs, you look hot!


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Big Kiss flats today!
> 
> with...
> 
> Rachel Pally Dress
> SoLow Leggings
> H&M Blazer
> Hermes Accessories
> 
> and trying to get the hang of taking photos with an iphone... :/


Just looking now-such a cute outfit!!


----------



## rdgldy

*phi, *perfection!!!


----------



## FreshLilies

loubout said:


> top- Cavalli
> pants- Miu Miu
> shoes- Maggie Pomice 160



We need a collection pic from you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*candy- *you look great! 

*loubout- *wow so hot! the maggies look fab! 

*gym- *fabulous! 

*erin- *lovely! 

*jenay- *great dress! 

*stilly- *look so good!

*blueberry- *perfect Spring outfit!


----------



## aoqtpi

Blueberry12 said:


> Stunning outfits ladies!
> 
> 
> My outfit:
> 
> 
> ZARA top
> 
> No name jeans
> 
> Bronze Python Flats :



You look so cute! And I love that top!



loubout said:


> top- Cavalli
> pants- Miu Miu
> shoes- Maggie Pomice 160



You have an amazing figure! Those Maggies are TDF!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I spent the weekend on a romantic getaway with DH in La Jolla, here are some outfit pics wearing my CLs! 


Night #1; wearing silky top, JBrand Bette jeans, Chanel Jumbo and watersnake ADs.






at the movies





Day #2 shopping; wearing anthro tee, old navy skinnies, DVF scarf, Tom Ford sunnies, Chanel Jumbo and Air Loub flats


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Night #2; wearing Splendid dress and Batik LPs


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Erin: *Love the entire look!
*Stilly: *Perfection!
*Jenay: *I am jealous of your legs. 
*Blueberry:  *Cute casual outfit! 
You are so beautiful, *dezy.*


----------



## Fashionistavava

Cute but your pants are hiding your shoes! But cute Dezy


----------



## Faraasha

*Dezy!!* You are so gorgeous hun!!


----------



## jenayb

*Dezy!*


----------



## aoqtpi

I love all your outfits *Dezy*! Your hair looks awesome this length as well!


----------



## carlinha

i can't keep up with this thread ladies!!!  i'm sorry for not naming each person individually, but you all look fab!

*dezy*, love the outfits, especially with the python batik LP!  i love how depending what color of dress you're wearing, the shoe picks up that color and really emphasizes it!

here's my outfit yesterday, just running errands... maiden voyage of the beige nappa MBB 
Ali Ro wrap dress, Maude cardi, AMQ knuckle duster


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> i can't keep up with this thread ladies!!!  i'm sorry for not naming each person individually, but you all look fab!
> 
> *dezy*, love the outfits, especially with the python batik LP!  i love how depending what color of dress you're wearing, the shoe picks up that color and really emphasizes it!
> 
> here's my outfit yesterday, just running errands... maiden voyage of the beige nappa MBB
> Ali Ro wrap dress, Maude cardi, AMQ knuckle duster



If this is what you wear out to run _errands_, I think I would DIE if I saw what you wear when you're dressed to go out! 

Lovely, and I just love when your doggie makes an appearance!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> If this is what you wear out to run _errands_, I think I would DIE if I saw what you wear when you're dressed to go out!
> 
> Lovely, and I just love when your doggie makes an appearance!



lol it's not like this all the time *jenay* trust me!  it's just that i have been feeling crummy all week, i am on a procedure month therefore wearing scrubs and dansko clogs to the hospital for the past 2 weeks.  i needed any reason to dress up and wear my shoes!  thank you!  and i love when kaya peeks in also!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> lol it's not like this all the time *jenay* trust me!  it's just that i have been feeling crummy all week, i am on a procedure month therefore wearing scrubs and dansko clogs to the hospital for the past 2 weeks.  i needed any reason to dress up and wear my shoes!  thank you!  and i love when kaya peeks in also!



Well, you look fabulous either way. Meanwhile, over at my house, my outfit for the day...


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Well, you look fabulous either way. Meanwhile, over at my house, my outfit for the day...


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## BattyBugs

Very cute top, *BlueBerry*! Love those flats!
So hawt, *Loubout*!
*Dezy*, you look so beautiful in both outfits.
*Carlinha*: just gorgeous!


----------



## Blueberry12

Very pretty *Loubout*!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Missgiannina , BattyBugs, Dezyn , Duke , Aoqtpi !


----------



## Blueberry12

You look stunning *Dezyn*!

Great outfits and fantastic CL´s!


----------



## Blueberry12

Very pretty outfit *Carlinha*!


And the dog is so cute!


----------



## cts900

*dezy*: You are so lovely. I hope your weekend was wonderful. Wasn't the weather amazing????

*car*: Glad that you got all dressed up and ran around looking _so darn cute_. You must have turned heads everywhere you went.

*jenay*:


----------



## Jönathan

*dezy,* Every outfit is gorgeous! I hope had a nice weekend!
*Carlinha, *Cute outfit!


----------



## crystalhowlett

WOW everyone looked amazing this weekend!! 
Jenay- I was wearing the same thing dust and paint speckles everywhere! next week the floors are to b refinished, ugggg!! more dust!!! plus wet dirty dogs my poor little house is a construction zone!:true:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke, fashionista, faraasha, jenay, aoqtpi- *thank you all so much! 

*carlinha- *thanks hun! yes I love how the batiks can literally go with so many colors and accent the color so well you look fabulous! I love your AliRO dress! the MBBs look so amazing on you! 

*batty- *thank you! I thought of you when I saw a full length mirror in the movie theatre bathroom, but I didn't take a pic since my shoes were covered by my jeans! 

*blueberry, jonathan, crystal- *thank you!!!

*cts- *thanks honey! yes it was such a gorgeous weekend, we really enjoyed every second of it. Can't wait to go back again this summer.


----------



## MrsLoubou313

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197778_767082857898_25707225_38254616_4453513_n.jpg

My Bff's Birthday at MGM Casino

BCBG KENDALL STRIPED POWER DRESS
CL ARIELLA CLOU


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Carlinha:* It looks like Kaya is also  over her gorgeous Mommy! You look great!

*Loubou:* Cute outfit!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Wow I am so behind...you ladies look great!

A few that I remembered...

phiphi - you are smoking woman. Love the entire outfit!
loubout - that HL dress looks like it was made for you. wow~!
dez - love every outfit. hope you had a great time in la jolla
carla - my gosh woman! do you ever have a bad day??!!


----------



## Miss T.

I apologize for not commenting individually, but I just wanted to say that everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> i can't keep up with this thread ladies!!!  i'm sorry for not naming each person individually, but you all look fab!
> 
> *dezy*, love the outfits, especially with the python batik LP!  i love how depending what color of dress you're wearing, the shoe picks up that color and really emphasizes it!
> 
> here's my outfit yesterday, just running errands... maiden voyage of the beige nappa MBB
> Ali Ro wrap dress, Maude cardi, AMQ knuckle duster



Lovely! Love the cardi too! And of course the pup


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

everyone's just fabulous!


----------



## phiphi

*gym* - great outfit - love the colours!
*erin* - what a great combo.. stylish and sassy! love it.
*jenay* - really starting to like the look of the fine bretelle!
*stilly*  the slings look awesome on you!
*blueberry* - cute!!!
*loubout* - another great outfit!
*dezy* - stunning! i love both outfits!
*C* - that's a gorgeous dress on you! and love that you wore that out for errands!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *dez, Duke, missg, CEC & phi*!!! 
I wore the Bianca slingbacks to work today and they were fairly comfy. 

*dez* - You look gorgeous as usual!!! Love the pics!!!

*carlinha* - I love your dress. The MBBs are fabulous on you!!!

*loubout* - Your Maggies are perfect!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## myminimee

got inspired again by all you lovely ladies and the way you rock your CLs... so here's me in my  alta perla sandals:






sorry for the glowing eyes.


----------



## jenayb

myminimee said:


> got inspired again by all you lovely ladies and the way you rock your CLs... so here's me in my  alta perla sandals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the glowing eyes.



Super cute!!


----------



## carlinha

thank you ladies and gent!  

*myminimee*, you look gorgeous!!!  love that dress!!!


----------



## Faraasha

Cute!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Yay, my first CL Nude Pumps!!!


----------



## carlinha

*asia* you look HOTTTT woman!!!


----------



## myminimee

thank you, ladies! 
 asia, those nudes look perfect on you! u look stunning!


----------



## BattyBugs

MrsLoubou: Very cute!
Myminimee: Cute dress, love the sandals.
Asia: They are a perfect nude on you.


----------



## aoqtpi

Myminimee, very pretty!
Asia, those look fantastic on you!


----------



## Miss_Q

everyone looks amazing!


----------



## cts900

*Asia*: Smokin' hawt! 

*myminimee*: Your dress is stunning.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mrsloubou- *you look great! 

*crazzee, miss T, CEC, phi, stilly, miss_q- *thank you all so much! 

*myminime- *fab! 

*asia- *hot!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## soleilbrun

heiress-ox said:


> @loubout GORGEOUS - those make you so tall and lovely!


 
True indeed!


----------



## missgiannina

myminimee said:


> got inspired again by all you lovely ladies and the way you rock your CLs... so here's me in my  alta perla sandals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the glowing eyes.



You look great!


----------



## missgiannina

Asia_Leone said:


> Yay, my first CL Nude Pumps!!!



these are your perfect nude!!


----------



## NANI1972

*Erin:* Cute outfit! 
*J'enay:* Love the FBs and you have fab legs girl! 
*Stilly:* Gorgeous as usuall. 
*loubout:* You look great! 
*Dezy:* Love those Batiks! Lurvvvve them!
*Carla:* Haha, I love this "just running errands", your a goddess if you can run errands in those shoes! You look beautiful!
*mymimime:* Lovely outfit, you look gorgeous!
*Asia_Leone:* Congrats on the nude CLs!


----------



## Hipployta

Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints 

Dress: Vivien of Holloway
Jacket: Sunny Leigh
Purse: Louise Hempleman


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Just been through this whole thread, ladies you all look stunning!


----------



## carlinha

*hipployta* i love the prints!


----------



## candyapples88

Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman



My wish list shoes!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman



If by "odd" you mean ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC, then YES! Man oh man, you look fabulous; love the entire look.


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman


 
Shoe twins!! Love this look!!


----------



## cts900

Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman



I adore the combination of prints and your dress is maybe my favorite article of clothing I think I have ever seen in here. SO CUTE!


----------



## stilly

Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman


 
What a fantastic outfit!!! I love those shoes with the dress!!!


----------



## PeepToe

Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman


 I just died over your shoes


----------



## stilly

*myminimee & Asia_Leone* - You both look hot in those outfits!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Everyone looks great, I'm inspired!

Hipployta, what a great outfit! I love the way you mix prints together!


----------



## aoqtpi

Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman


  You look beautiful! I love your bag!


----------



## rdgldy

*hippoloyta*, I love your mix!!!  You look terrific.


----------



## NANI1972

Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman


 You look divine...shoe twin!


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bianca Slingbacks with a ruth charcoal dress.
> These are great to wear to work!





Blueberry12 said:


> Stunning outfits ladies!
> 
> 
> My outfit:
> 
> 
> ZARA top
> 
> No name jeans
> 
> Bronze Python Flats :





loubout said:


> top- Cavalli
> pants- Miu Miu
> shoes- Maggie Pomice 160





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I spent the weekend on a romantic getaway with DH in La Jolla, here are some outfit pics wearing my CLs!
> 
> 
> Night #1; wearing silky top, JBrand Bette jeans, Chanel Jumbo and watersnake ADs.
> 
> 
> 
> at the movies
> 
> 
> Day #2 shopping; wearing anthro tee, old navy skinnies, DVF scarf, Tom Ford sunnies, Chanel Jumbo and Air Loub flats





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Night #2; wearing Splendid dress and Batik LPs





carlinha said:


> i can't keep up with this thread ladies!!!  i'm sorry for not naming each person individually, but you all look fab!
> 
> *dezy*, love the outfits, especially with the python batik LP!  i love how depending what color of dress you're wearing, the shoe picks up that color and really emphasizes it!
> 
> here's my outfit yesterday, just running errands... maiden voyage of the beige nappa MBB
> Ali Ro wrap dress, Maude cardi, AMQ knuckle duster





MrsLoubou313 said:


> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197778_767082857898_25707225_38254616_4453513_n.jpg
> 
> My Bff's Birthday at MGM Casino
> 
> BCBG KENDALL STRIPED POWER DRESS
> CL ARIELLA CLOU





myminimee said:


> got inspired again by all you lovely ladies and the way you rock your CLs... so here's me in my  alta perla sandals:
> 
> 
> sorry for the glowing eyes.





Asia_Leone said:


> Yay, my first CL Nude Pumps!!!





Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman



Congrats Ladies! You all look perfect!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the dress, Hipp!


----------



## missgiannina

Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman



you look lovely!


----------



## Hipployta

carlinha: I just love prints...and in my head they match LOL

candyapples88: One of my wish shoes too! I just got them on Ebay via a lovely tpf'er....however,  The CL online store sales rep told me they are coming back in the Fall so I'm going to get the 150mm too!

GCGDanielle: I think I'll take your definition of odd as my new one...since the name of my tumblr is "Random Thoughts of an Odd Person" I will change it to Absolutely Fabulous in my mind 

jenaywins: Shoe twins FTW!

cts900: Thank you!  VOH is actually an awesome 50's inspired clothing company in the UK...and if you really like my dress they are actually having a WONDERFUL sale to clear some inventory. Normally that dollar to pound exchange rate is killer.  I'm actually selling the first one I bought years ago on Ebay because it is WAY too tiny so be sure to follow the sizing chart. http://www.vivienofholloway.com/

stilly: Thank you! The prints were calling me

PeepToe: Me too! When I saw them on Ebay in my size I about had a fit

hellokatiegirl: I love them together too.  Though I always find a reason to wear some sort of leopard piece LOL

aoqtpi:  Thank you!  The bag was an OBSESSION with me until I got most of the set it comes with.  

rdgldy:  Thank you so much

NANI1972:  Another Show Twin FTW!

Cityfashionista:  Don't they all look awesome! Thank you for including me 

BattyBugs: It's one of my favorites!

missgiannina:  Thank you!


----------



## Akalyah

Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman


 

Looks like a magazine shot...


----------



## cts900

*Hipployta*! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!  I am in deep trouble now.....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you everyone! 

*hipp- *love this pic and I adore your leopard Madame butterflies!


----------



## BattyBugs

No movie theater bathroom mirror for me today, although we are heading out to a movie now. My DH took these.

BCBG top
BCBG leggings
Camel suede Belle booties


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies you look lovely..


----------



## SophieLov

Hipployta said:


> Wearing the Madame Butterfly Pump 120mm in Leopard on Saturday...yes I have an odd taste for mixing prints
> 
> Dress: Vivien of Holloway
> Jacket: Sunny Leigh
> Purse: Louise Hempleman



This is adorable!!!!!!! I love it you look amazing


----------



## Cityfashionista

Here are my modeling pictures.

I'm wearing a Christian Dior Suit, Dolce & Gabanna top with a mink  flower attached, David Yurman Sunglasses, Balaneciga Day Bag & of  course Meneboot!


----------



## Cityfashionista

BattyBugs said:


> No movie theater bathroom mirror for me today, although we are heading out to a movie now. My DH took these.
> 
> BCBG top
> BCBG leggings
> Camel suede Belle booties



Looking good Batty!


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> No movie theater bathroom mirror for me today, although we are heading out to a movie now. My DH took these.
> 
> BCBG top
> BCBG leggings
> Camel suede Belle booties



Lookin' good!


----------



## jenayb

*City*, your personailty always seems to shine through in your photos - I love it. 

*Bat*


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> *City*, your personailty always seems to shine through in your photos - I love it.
> 
> *Bat*




ETA: I feel the same about your photos.


----------



## GCGDanielle

cityfashionista said:


> here are my modeling pictures.
> 
> i'm wearing a christian dior suit, dolce & gabanna top with a mink  flower attached, david yurman sunglasses, balaneciga day bag & of  course meneboot!



Hotness!


----------



## Cityfashionista

GCGDanielle said:


> Hotness!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Cityfashionista said:


> Here are my modeling pictures.
> 
> I'm wearing a Christian Dior Suit, Dolce & Gabanna top with a mink  flower attached, David Yurman Sunglasses, Balaneciga Day Bag & of  course Meneboot!



stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love those, City! Love the entire look!

 City, Jenay, aoqtpi.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Prada_Princess said:


> stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





BattyBugs said:


> I love those, City! Love the entire look!
> .



 Ladies.


----------



## missgiannina

BattyBugs said:


> No movie theater bathroom mirror for me today, although we are heading out to a movie now. My DH took these.
> 
> BCBG top
> BCBG leggings
> Camel suede Belle booties



looking good!


----------



## missgiannina

Cityfashionista said:


> Here are my modeling pictures.
> 
> I'm wearing a Christian Dior Suit, Dolce & Gabanna top with a mink  flower attached, David Yurman Sunglasses, Balaneciga Day Bag & of  course Meneboot!



you look fierce!


----------



## Cityfashionista

missgiannina said:


> you look fierce!


----------



## jeNYC

In my MBB tonight


----------



## cts900

Precious, *batty*!

*city*, you are a _dynamo_.  Look at you all fierce and fabulous!  LOVES it.


----------



## cts900

Hotness, *jeNYC*!


----------



## CL fetish

beautiful shoes


----------



## missgiannina

jeNYC said:


> In my MBB tonight


----------



## BattyBugs

MissG, CTS

Gorgeous, Jen!


----------



## Flip88

JeNYC - cute outfit, love your shoes
CityFashionista - you look fabulous. I agree that, in your outfits, you personality does shine through. The whole look suits you perfectly and it is topped off perfectly with the broach (where did you get it?).


----------



## clothingguru

Cityfashionista said:


> Here are my modeling pictures.
> 
> I'm wearing a Christian Dior Suit, Dolce & Gabanna top with a mink  flower attached, David Yurman Sunglasses, Balaneciga Day Bag & of  course Meneboot!



Looking good city!!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

BattyBugs said:


> No movie theater bathroom mirror for me today, although we are heading out to a movie now. My DH took these.
> 
> BCBG top
> BCBG leggings
> Camel suede Belle booties



Very pretty batty!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

jeNYC said:


> In my MBB tonight



LOVE the MBB's on you!


----------



## clothingguru

*Dez*: Love all your outfits and he LP BATIK  Gorgeous !

*Car*: Lovely outfit! Love the beige MBB's with that dress so pretty!

*LADIES you all look FABULOUS!*


----------



## bling*lover

*JeNYC:* Perfection, your MBB go really well with your outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batty- *you look great! 

*city- *fabulous! 

*jeNYC- *Gorgeous!

*cg- *thanks hun!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> Precious, *batty*!
> 
> *city*, you are a _dynamo_.  Look at you all fierce and fabulous!  LOVES it.





Flip88 said:


> JeNYC - cute outfit, love your shoes
> CityFashionista - you look fabulous. I agree that, in your outfits, you personality does shine through. The whole look suits you perfectly and it is topped off perfectly with the broach (where did you get it?).



thanks. The mink flower comes with the shirt. It snaps on and off. The  shirt is Dolce & Gabanna.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *batty- *you look great!
> 
> *city- *fabulous!
> 
> *jeNYC- *Gorgeous!
> 
> *cg- *thanks hun!



 ladies.


----------



## Faraasha

Cityfashionista said:


> Here are my modeling pictures.
> 
> I'm wearing a Christian Dior Suit, Dolce & Gabanna top with a mink  flower attached, David Yurman Sunglasses, Balaneciga Day Bag & of  course Meneboot!



I love it! you look great hun!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeNYC said:


> In my MBB tonight



Hottie! Great outfit!


----------



## stilly

*Batty & City* - Great Outfits!!! You both look fantastic!!!

*jeNYC* - So hot!!! :urock:


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, *Clothing, Dezy & Stilly*.


----------



## stilly

I combed through my closet and found the only green dress I own to wear out for dinner on St. Patty's Day.

Here is my green plaid bubble dress with a cropped black sweater and my trusty Black Patent Pigalle 120s.

I decided against wearing my new Lucifers tonight...they'll get their maiden voyage this weekend!!!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> I combed through my closet and found the only green dress I own to wear out for dinner on St. Patty's Day.
> 
> Here is my green plaid bubble dress with a cropped black sweater and my trusty Black Patent Pigalle 120s.
> 
> I decided against wearing my new Lucifers tonight...they'll get their maiden voyage this weekend!!!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Great outfits again ladies!


----------



## Hipployta

Akalyah said:


> Looks like a magazine shot...


 

HA HA...a photo shoot at Smoothie King LOL

Thank you


----------



## Hipployta

cts900 said:


> *Hipployta*! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!  I am in deep trouble now.....



Come over to the dark side.  Most of my clothes are 40's and 50's vintage or reproduction wear and the more popular it gets (Thank you Mad Men) the more of a selection I'll have


----------



## Hipployta

Cityfashionista said:


> Here are my modeling pictures.
> 
> I'm wearing a Christian Dior Suit, Dolce & Gabanna top with a mink  flower attached, David Yurman Sunglasses, Balaneciga Day Bag & of  course Meneboot!



Wow...going all out. Your hair is rather fab.

Funny...I actually like these boots and next thing I knew a pair has appeared on Bonanza


----------



## Hipployta

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you everyone!
> 
> *hipp- *love this pic and I adore your leopard Madame butterflies!



I love them too...so much that if what that CL Online store SA told me is true I'm buying the 150mm version in the Fall!


----------



## Hipployta

SophieLov said:


> This is adorable!!!!!!! I love it you look amazing



Thank you so much!


----------



## Hipployta

jeNYC said:


> In my MBB tonight



Yay Shoe Twin!  Funny, normally I wear form fitting or flare dresses that are below the knee but for my MBBs I only wear my cute/flirty above the knee dresses too


----------



## Hipployta

stilly said:


> I combed through my closet and found the only green dress I own to wear out for dinner on St. Patty's Day.
> 
> Here is my green plaid bubble dress with a cropped black sweater and my trusty Black Patent Pigalle 120s.
> 
> I decided against wearing my new Lucifers tonight...they'll get their maiden voyage this weekend!!!



Nice!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hipployta said:


> I love them too...so much that if what that CL Online store SA told me is true I'm buying the 150mm version in the Fall!


 
what?! they are coming back in the Fall?! Oh I so did not need to know this 



stilly said:


> I combed through my closet and found the only green dress I own to wear out for dinner on St. Patty's Day.
> 
> Here is my green plaid bubble dress with a cropped black sweater and my trusty Black Patent Pigalle 120s.
> 
> I decided against wearing my new Lucifers tonight...they'll get their maiden voyage this weekend!!!


 
great St. Patty's outfit *stilly! *


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hipployta said:


> Wow...going all out. Your hair is rather fab.
> 
> Funny...I actually like these boots and next thing I knew a pair has appeared on Bonanza



 Girl they are very comfortable. I highly recommend getting them.


----------



## jeNYC

Hipployta said:


> Yay Shoe Twin! Funny, normally I wear form fitting or flare dresses that are below the knee but for my MBBs I only wear my cute/flirty above the knee dresses too


 
it was my first time wearing it!  i had to find any excuse to wear it....next time, im going to wear these with leather leggings!

Thanks everyone for their kind comments


----------



## Cityfashionista

Not my day today.

Yesterday I went to NYC to see a play with DH.

I'm posing in my car with the top down. The winter has been tough.

I was wearing my Coach coat, Dolce & Gabanna dress, Chanel rabbit fur bag, YSL sunnies, Tiffany jewelry, and my Tinazatas.

I lost my Iphone though.


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> I combed through my closet and found the only green dress I own to wear out for dinner on St. Patty's Day.
> 
> Here is my green plaid bubble dress with a cropped black sweater and my trusty Black Patent Pigalle 120s.
> 
> I decided against wearing my new Lucifers tonight...they'll get their maiden voyage this weekend!!!




Fabulous!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Not my day today.
> 
> Yesterday I went to NYC to see a play with DH.
> 
> I'm posing in my car with the top down. The winter has been tough.
> 
> I was wearing my Coach coat, Dolce & Gabanna dress, Chanel rabbit fur bag, YSL sunnies, Tiffany jewelry, and my Tinazatas.
> 
> I lost my Iphone though.


 
Cute!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Cute!


----------



## missgiannina

Cityfashionista said:


> Not my day today.
> 
> Yesterday I went to NYC to see a play with DH.
> 
> I'm posing in my car with the top down. The winter has been tough.
> 
> I was wearing my Coach coat, Dolce & Gabanna dress, Chanel rabbit fur bag, YSL sunnies, Tiffany jewelry, and my Tinazatas.
> 
> I lost my Iphone though.



you look great!


----------



## Cityfashionista

missgiannina said:


> you look great!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Stilly*: Lovely, as always.
*City*: Very nice. Sorry about your phone.


----------



## Cityfashionista

BattyBugs said:


> *Stilly*: Lovely, as always.
> *City*: Very nice. Sorry about your phone.


----------



## icecreamom

*CF* You look great!!!, looked like you had so much fun! Sorry about ur Iphone!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *bling, missg, Imelda, Hipployta, dez, City & Batty*!!!

*City* - Great outfit!!! Love the car shots!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*city:* you look great!!! love the shoes! that color is scrumptious! and your outfit is stunning!

*stilly:* the pigalle style looks amazing on you! stunning!


----------



## Cityfashionista

icecreamom said:


> *CF* You look great!!!, looked like you had so much fun! Sorry about ur Iphone!





stilly said:


> Thanks *bling, missg, Imelda, Hipployta, dez, City & Batty*!!!
> 
> *City* - Great outfit!!! Love the car shots!!!





clothingguru said:


> *city:* you look great!!! love the shoes! that color is scrumptious! and your outfit is stunning!
> 
> *stilly:* the pigalle style looks amazing on you! stunning!



 Ladies. I did have fun until the phone thing. It really sucks being without my phone.


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Hot outfit city... Sorry about the phone. That really sucks.


----------



## jenayb

I must love black dresses - I see a pattern here!  

Another outfit for a bird-date with my DBF.  

Part of my UHGF (ultimate holy grail family,) Tobacco/Black Maggie 





And tonight, I'm one third of the black and tan gang!! 

Crosby and Bailey would like to show their outfits as well!

*Bailey*






*Crosby - AKA Crosbone*


----------



## Cityfashionista

ImeldaMarkII said:


> Hot outfit city... Sorry about the phone. That really sucks.


 It was a real dumb move on my part.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> I must love black dresses - I see a pattern here!
> 
> Another outfit for a bird-date with my DBF.
> 
> Part of my UHGF (ultimate holy grail family,) Tobacco/Black Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tonight, I'm one third of the black and tan gang!!
> 
> Crosby and Bailey would like to show their outfits as well!
> 
> *Bailey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crosby - AKA Crosbone*



Definitely can't wait for the new Maggies


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Definitely can't wait for the new Maggies



OMG girl right!? That makes two of us!!! 

How many Maggies can one girl possibly own...? 



All of them!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> I must love black dresses - I see a pattern here!
> 
> Another outfit for a bird-date with my DBF.
> 
> Part of my UHGF (ultimate holy grail family,) Tobacco/Black Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tonight, I'm one third of the black and tan gang!!
> 
> Crosby and Bailey would like to show their outfits as well!
> 
> *Bailey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crosby - AKA Crosbone*



Nice outfit.

Your fur babies are adorable!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Nice outfit.
> 
> Your fur babies are adorable!



Thank you! They are our little family!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> I must love black dresses - I see a pattern here!
> 
> Another outfit for a bird-date with my DBF.
> 
> Part of my UHGF (ultimate holy grail family,) Tobacco/Black Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tonight, I'm one third of the black and tan gang!!
> 
> Crosby and Bailey would like to show their outfits as well!
> 
> *Bailey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crosby - AKA Crosbone*



Hotness! your pups are adorable!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the black & tan crew, Jenay!


----------



## stilly

*jenay* - Love the dress, maggies and doggies!!! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Jenay:* LOVE that look on you! The maggies and gorgeous!! And crosby is TOO Cute!


----------



## clothingguru

Ok so i have 2 outfits here from the weekend. 

#1- My MBB's going out with the girls.
- Talula shorts
- Talula dress jacket
(Sorry for the pic being so blurry and big! )





#2- My Luly's 
-Wilfred Dress shirt
-JBrand Jeans
-Chanel Beige Lamb Med


----------



## Cityfashionista

Your look so gorgeous! *CG*


----------



## cts900

*clothingguru*: You are _adorable_ and I especially love the Wilfred dress shirt combined with your Luly.  

*jenay*: Damn fine combo, woman.  _Damn_ fine.  

*City*: You have so much spunk, lady.  I love it! 

*Hipployta*: I am right there with you, sweetie.  Thank you Mad Men! Agreed! 
*
stilly*: Lovely, as always.


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> *clothingguru*: You are _adorable_ and I especially love the Wilfred dress shirt combined with your Luly.
> 
> *jenay*: Damn fine combo, woman.  _Damn_ fine.
> 
> *City*: You have so much spunk, lady.  I love it!
> 
> *Hipployta*: I am right there with you, sweetie.  Thank you Mad Men! Agreed!
> *
> stilly*: Lovely, as always.


----------



## missgiannina

clothingguru said:


> Ok so i have 2 outfits here from the weekend.
> 
> #1- My MBB's going out with the girls.
> - Talula shorts
> - Talula dress jacket
> (Sorry for the pic being so blurry and big! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2- My Luly's
> -Wilfred Dress shirt
> -JBrand Jeans
> -Chanel Beige Lamb Med


----------



## clothingguru

Thanks so much *MissG*, *City*, and *cts*  !!


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*... your doggies are so adorable! they look like such softies!!!!! Look at those big brown eyes! 

PS. im sure they would LOVE a kitty sister!!!!!!

oh and of course, you look lovely too! 



jenaywins said:


> I must love black dresses - I see a pattern here!
> 
> Another outfit for a bird-date with my DBF.
> 
> Part of my UHGF (ultimate holy grail family,) Tobacco/Black Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tonight, I'm one third of the black and tan gang!!
> 
> Crosby and Bailey would like to show their outfits as well!
> 
> *Bailey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crosby - AKA Crosbone*


----------



## Fashionistavava

cute


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> I must love black dresses - I see a pattern here!
> 
> Another outfit for a bird-date with my DBF.
> 
> Part of my UHGF (ultimate holy grail family,) Tobacco/Black Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tonight, I'm one third of the black and tan gang!!
> 
> Crosby and Bailey would like to show their outfits as well!
> 
> *Bailey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crosby - AKA Crosbone*


 

It's official, I want to raid your closet AND your shoe closet! lol 
You look FAB!!! and your doggies are so cute!


----------



## kvjohns614

clothingguru- Love your outfits!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Clothing: Both outfits are cute. I used to be able to wear looks like that. Maybe one day I will again. You look hot!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> I must love black dresses - I see a pattern here!
> 
> Another outfit for a bird-date with my DBF.
> 
> Part of my UHGF (ultimate holy grail family,) Tobacco/Black Maggie
> 
> 
> And tonight, I'm one third of the black and tan gang!!
> 
> Crosby and Bailey would like to show their outfits as well!
> 
> *Bailey*
> 
> 
> 
> *Crosby - AKA Crosbone*



You look fantastic! And your furbabies are adorable!



clothingguru said:


> Ok so i have 2 outfits here from the weekend.
> 
> #1- My MBB's going out with the girls.
> - Talula shorts
> - Talula dress jacket
> (Sorry for the pic being so blurry and big! )
> 
> 
> #2- My Luly's
> -Wilfred Dress shirt
> -JBrand Jeans
> -Chanel Beige Lamb Med



Great outfits! Your Chanel is beautiful as well!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Looking hot, everyone 

*jeNYC*, adorable skirt!


----------



## stilly

clothingguru said:


> Ok so i have 2 outfits here from the weekend.
> 
> #1- My MBB's going out with the girls.
> - Talula shorts
> - Talula dress jacket
> (Sorry for the pic being so blurry and big! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2- My Luly's
> -Wilfred Dress shirt
> -JBrand Jeans
> -Chanel Beige Lamb Med


 
You look amazing in both outfits!!! Perfect!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*stilly *- love the green!
*city* - those shoes are gorgeous  you look so shiny and happy!
*jenay* - black dresses are awesome and classic, so the love is good! the maggies are TDF!
*clothingguru* - very cute 

fake bowling after the ballet yesterday in jcrew dress and miss bunny heels. (we arrived too late to get a lane, but hung out with friends anyhow)


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the shoes, Erin! Best bowling shoes I've ever seen.


----------



## cts900

*erin:* The shade of your dress is gorgeous.  I love jewel tones on women with dark hair.  Such a luscious combination.


----------



## erinmiyu

*batty *- indeed those were better than the shoes they would have offered me 
*cts* - thanks, sweets!


----------



## phiphi

*batty* - another great outfit! way to go DH! 
*jeN* - that's a great dress. love how you styled your outfit.
*stilly* - what a great st. patty's day outfit!
*city* - wow! and it sure does look like spring has finally hit NYC! (can you please send the nice weather up here too? 
*jenay* great outfit and the puppies are soo cute!
*cg* - you have such a great figure!
*erin* - that green is just smashing on you! the miss bunnies too.. perfection!


----------



## stilly

*erin* - Love the look!!!

Thanks *phi*!!!

I decided to wear my new Lucifer Bows out tonight with a J Crew ruffle skirt & Michael Kors sweater


----------



## candyapples88

stilly said:


> *erin* - Love the look!!!
> 
> Thanks *phi*!!!
> 
> I decided to wear my new Lucifer Bows out tonight with a J Crew ruffle skirt & Michael Kors sweater



Lucifers =


----------



## jeshika

Love the lucifers on you, *stilly*!!!

i wished they came in 100s!


----------



## aoqtpi

erinmiyu said:


> *stilly *- love the green!
> *city* - those shoes are gorgeous  you look so shiny and happy!
> *jenay* - black dresses are awesome and classic, so the love is good! the maggies are TDF!
> *clothingguru* - very cute
> 
> fake bowling after the ballet yesterday in jcrew dress and miss bunny heels. (we arrived too late to get a lane, but hung out with friends anyhow)



Very pretty!



stilly said:


> *erin* - Love the look!!!
> 
> Thanks *phi*!!!
> 
> I decided to wear my new Lucifer Bows out tonight with a J Crew ruffle skirt & Michael Kors sweater



You look stunning! You wear those Lucifers so well!


----------



## Faraasha

stilly said:


> *erin* - Love the look!!!
> 
> Thanks *phi*!!!
> 
> I decided to wear my new Lucifer Bows out tonight with a J Crew ruffle skirt & Michael Kors sweater




... Love the lucifer's!!


----------



## cts900

Great skirt, *stilly*.  Such a _fiercely_ feminine look.


----------



## loubout

SongbirdDiva, Stilly, Mal, SeattleGirl1880, Erinmiyu, ClothingGuru, Heiress-ox, MissGiannina, Freshlilies, Dezynrbaglaydee, Aoqtpi, BlueBerry12, BattyBugs, DukePrincess, Crazee_Shopper, PhiPhi, Nani1972, Cityfashionista- 
Thank you Ladies!!!: ty:


----------



## Cityfashionista

erinmiyu said:


> *stilly *- love the green!
> *city* - those shoes are gorgeous  you look so shiny and happy!
> *jenay* - black dresses are awesome and classic, so the love is good! the maggies are TDF!
> *clothingguru* - very cute
> 
> fake bowling after the ballet yesterday in jcrew dress and miss bunny heels. (we arrived too late to get a lane, but hung out with friends anyhow)


 


phiphi said:


> *batty* - another great outfit! way to go DH!
> *jeN* - that's a great dress. love how you styled your outfit.
> *stilly* - what a great st. patty's day outfit!
> *city* - wow! and it sure does look like spring has finally hit NYC! (can you please send the nice weather up here too?
> *jenay* great outfit and the puppies are soo cute!
> *cg* - you have such a great figure!
> *erin* - that green is just smashing on you! the miss bunnies too.. perfection!


 

 Ladies.

*Erin* You look great! You're definetly bringing sexy back to bowling!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Erin and stilly love the looks!


----------



## cts900

^^I know this is OT, but your avi makes me swoon, *Imelda*....


----------



## stilly

Thank you *candyapples, jeshika, aoqtpi, Faraasha, cts, loubout & Imelda*!!!



I managed to get thru the night without spiking myself.
Driving in the Lucifers is a bit of a challenge however...


----------



## BattyBugs

You could be a CL model, Stilly. Absolute perfection in your Lucifers.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I must love black dresses - I see a pattern here!
> 
> Another outfit for a bird-date with my DBF.
> 
> Part of my UHGF (ultimate holy grail family,) Tobacco/Black Maggie
> 
> 
> And tonight, I'm one third of the black and tan gang!!
> 
> Crosby and Bailey would like to show their outfits as well!
> 
> *Bailey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crosby - AKA Crosbone*


 
Wow!!! What a gorgy outfit!!!!! MaggiesAnd your puppiieesssss!!! SO CUTE!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Cityfashionista said:


> Not my day today.
> 
> Yesterday I went to NYC to see a play with DH.
> 
> I'm posing in my car with the top down. The winter has been tough.
> 
> I was wearing my Coach coat, Dolce & Gabanna dress, Chanel rabbit fur bag, YSL sunnies, Tiffany jewelry, and my Tinazatas.
> 
> I lost my Iphone though.


 
I love love love your style! I really love how you mix different textures and patterns! You are talented *City*! I am sorry you lost your iphone though


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Stilly*-I really like your outfit! Those Lucifers are killin me lol They are beauties!
*
Erin*-VERY NICE! I love the color and style of your dress!


----------



## soleilbrun

clothingguru said:


> Ok so i have 2 outfits here from the weekend.
> 
> #1- My MBB's going out with the girls.
> - Talula shorts
> - Talula dress jacket
> (Sorry for the pic being so blurry and big! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2- My Luly's
> -Wilfred Dress shirt
> -JBrand Jeans
> -Chanel Beige Lamb Med


 Wowza!  Two great looks with equally if not greater shoes.


----------



## clothingguru

*kvj, batty, aoq*:Thank you ladies!!! 

*erin*: Thank you! DAMN girl! Thats the best bowlin outfit ive ever seen! The green looks amazing on you!

*stilly:* Thank you cheeka! I LOVE your Lucifers  They look amazing on you! 

*phiphi*: Thank you so much hun!  :kiss:

*Soleil*: Thank you so much sweets!


----------



## stilly

*Batty, l.a_girl, clothingguru* - Thanks for the kind words!!!


----------



## ayla

My Lady Clou


----------



## jenayb

ayla said:


> My Lady Clou



I love the purple and black combo!


----------



## ayla

jenaywins said:


> I love the purple and black combo!



Thank you ! 

Not going to lie though, I was debating between the Lady Clou and my Gucci Imans in the gold to wear all day. :shame:


----------



## jeshika

ayla said:


> My Lady Clou



perfection!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)


----------



## candyapples88

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)



Cute skirt!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ayla said:


> My Lady Clou


 
AMAZING!!! So well put together!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)


The Pigalles suit you very well!!! Very nice outfit!!!


----------



## jenayb

ayla said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Not going to lie though, I was debating between the Lady Clou and my Gucci Imans in the gold to wear all day. :shame:



Did you end up wearing the Clous for a long period of time? How was the comfort?


----------



## jenayb

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)



You are adorable!

... And a reminder that I need to stick to my diet!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> You are adorable!
> 
> ... And a reminder that I need to stick to my diet!


 Ummm excuse me miss Jenay. I saw the pics of you wearing a black dress and your Maggies...what diet? LOL You are soo fit!!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Ummm excuse me miss Jenay. I saw the pics of you wearing a black dress and your Maggies...what diet? LOL You are soo fit!!!



LOL! You are so sweet, *F*!! 

I guess I'm just one of _those_ girls...


----------



## ayla

jeshika said:


> perfection!





l.a_girl19 said:


> AMAZING!!! So well put together!!



Thank-you ! 




jenaywins said:


> Did you end up wearing the Clous for a long period of time? How was the comfort?




I wore them for over 5 hours I think - very comfortable !   As the SA that sold them to me said, the pitch actually isn't so bad because of the generous platform at the front !


----------



## jenayb

ayla said:


> Thank-you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore them for over 5 hours I think - very comfortable !   As the SA that sold them to me said, the pitch actually isn't so bad because of the generous platform at the front !



Wow! They seemed pretty comfortable & stable when I tried them on at NM, but congrats on 5 hours!


----------



## ayla

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)



Great outfit !


----------



## ayla

jenaywins said:


> Wow! They seemed pretty comfortable & stable when I tried them on at NM, but congrats on 5 hours!



Thank-you !  

To be honest, I found them a lot more comfortable than the Imans.. but, and here's the big but, with all of my mega platform heels/sandals, the most comfortable still have to be the YSL tributes.  Tributes are all day shoes, the Lady Clou would probbably be a half day.


----------



## jenayb

ayla said:


> Thank-you !
> 
> To be honest, I found them a lot more comfortable than the Imans.. but, and here's the big but, with all of my mega platform heels/sandals, the most comfortable still have to be the YSL tributes.  Tributes are all day shoes, the Lady Clou would probbably be a half day.



I totally agree. In fact, every style of YSL sandal I own is comfortable on another level... The best!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Thank you so much Candyapples88 




jenaywins said:


> You are adorable!
> 
> ... And a reminder that I need to stick to my diet!



aww, so much jenaywins. I saw your pic and you are very cute as well


----------



## jenayb

SongbirdDiva said:


> Thank you so much Candyapples88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww, so much jenaywins. I saw your pic and you are very cute as well


----------



## missgiannina

ayla said:


> My Lady Clou


----------



## missgiannina

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)



very pretty!


----------



## aoqtpi

ayla said:


> My Lady Clou



You look fantastic! Love the HL/CL/Chanel combo!



SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)



Look at you, skinny minnie! Jelly!  You're gorgeous!


----------



## pixiesparkle

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)


 Your outfit + Pigalle = stunning!!!

This is a little off topic...has anyone ever told you that you look like Tika Sumpter??? (just in case you don't know who she is, she plays Raina Thorpe in Gossip Girl S4)


----------



## icecreamom

*SongbirdDiva,* you look so pretty, great smile! love the whole outfit


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> I love love love your style! I really love how you mix different textures and patterns! You are talented *City*! I am sorry you lost your iphone though



 Honey. I really appreciate that. I know my style isn't for everyone.

This Iphone thing blows! I feel like I'm in the dark ages. It's done one thing for me. It got me to respect the ban. I'm so mad at myself for losing it that I didn't buy anything (really) this weekend.  Yesterday was my birthday & I planned to treat myself but after losing the phone I don't feel worthy. 

I went to see Diana Ross in concert yesterday but that was a bust too. We arrived late because of traffic. 

I'm such a Debbie Downer this week. :shame:


----------



## l.a_girl19

Cityfashionista said:


> Honey. I really appreciate that. I know my style isn't for everyone.
> 
> This Iphone thing blows! I feel like I'm in the dark ages. It's done one thing for me. It got me to respect the ban. I'm so mad at myself for losing it that I didn't buy anything (really) this weekend.  Yesterday was my birthday & I planned to treat myself but after losing the phone I don't feel worthy.
> 
> I went to see Diana Ross in concert yesterday but that was a bust too. We arrived late because of traffic.
> 
> I'm such a Debbie Downer this week. :shame:


 
HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYYY!!!!!
Don't worry about the iphone. Its was your bday!!! Celebrate it properly!!! Its a phone...it could be worse. You could have lost a pair of your CLs (like me-only mine got stolen LOL) or CCs, or even worse; something irreplaceable like family jewelry!!!

Your style is amazing. It reminds me of Carrie from SATC!!!

And a Diana Ross concert????? Lucky lady!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYYY!!!!!
> Don't worry about the iphone. Its was your bday!!! Celebrate it properly!!! Its a phone...it could be worse. You could have lost a pair of your CLs (like me-only mine got stolen LOL)!
> 
> Your style is amazing. It reminds me of Carrie from SATC!!!



:lolots:

 I guess you're right. I still mourn a pair of Dior shoes that I believe were stolen. I'm also afraid I may have lost a pair of loubies I haven't seen in a while. :cry:

Most likely they're somewhere in a dustbag in some purse of mine or something.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Cityfashionista said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I guess you're right. I still mourn a pair of Dior shoes that I believe were stolen. I'm also afraid I may have lost a pair of loubies I haven't seen in a while. :cry:
> 
> Most likely they're somewhere in a dustbag in some purse of mine or something.


 
You know what you gotta do for that? Cleaning and re-organizing your closet! You will most probably find them and other things you didn't even remember you had! Of course, this doesn't happen to me because I don't have 100 pairs of CLs!!!!!!! LOL Only 8 going on 9 I am only unfortunate compared to you hahahahahah


----------



## Cityfashionista

l.a_girl19 said:


> You know what you gotta do for that? Cleaning and re-organizing your closet! You will most probably find them and other things you didn't even remember you had! Of course, this doesn't happen to me because I don't have 100 pairs of CLs!!!!!!! LOL Only 8 going on 9 I am only unfortunate compared to you hahahahahah


You have 8 or 9 awesome pairs! 

It's not fortune. I have too many shoes! I never thought I'd say that! I'm getting a little sick of myself.:shame:

Since my shoe rack broke they're everywhere. :cry:

I don't have 100's of pairs of CLs though. I wish though.  I have 100's of pairs of designer shoes but probably 70+ CLs 

It's sick. I still feel like I need more to tell you the truth.


----------



## cts900

*SongbirdDiva*: You are lovely and your dress is beautiful.  

*ayla*: Smokin' hot! Great color!


----------



## Faraasha

*City* *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!* 

This is the time to indulge and forgive yourself! It's your birthday!.. Only comes once a year! 

Man I go nuts the whole week before my birthday and one day after.... :lolots:

Now put a smile on that pretty face!....


----------



## jenayb

*Happy birthday, City!!* artyhat:


----------



## Cityfashionista

Faraasha said:


> *City* *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*
> 
> This is the time to indulge and forgive yourself! It's your birthday!.. Only comes once a year!
> 
> Man I go nuts the whole week before my birthday and one day after....
> 
> Now put a smile on that pretty face!....





jenaywins said:


> *Happy birthday, City!!* artyhat:



 Ladies! 

Well since I have your permission... there are a few things I've been eyeing. 

I'll see after I replace my Iphone.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

pixiesparkle said:


> Your outfit + Pigalle = stunning!!!
> 
> This is a little off topic...has anyone ever told you that you look like Tika Sumpter??? (just in case you don't know who she is, she plays Raina Thorpe in Gossip Girl S4)



Thank you so much. I've never heard that before, but thanks (I just looked her up lol) 



icecreamom said:


> *SongbirdDiva,* you look so pretty, great smile! love the whole outfit



Thank you so much 



missgiannina said:


> very pretty!



Thank you 


 so much ladies


----------



## SongbirdDiva

aoqtpi said:


> You look fantastic! Love the HL/CL/Chanel combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you, skinny minnie! Jelly!  You're gorgeous!



lol, aww, thank you so much


----------



## PeepToe

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)


You are super adorable! I love your outfit


----------



## PeepToe

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CITY!!!!!:urock:


----------



## MrsLoubou313

Suede Fuxia C'est Moi at Brunch :buttercup:


----------



## Cityfashionista

ayla said:


> My Lady Clou





SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)




Looking good ladies!


----------



## Cityfashionista

PeepToe said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CITY!!!!!:urock:



 Honey!


----------



## Cityfashionista

MrsLoubou313 said:


> Suede Fuxia C'est Moi at Brunch :buttercup:



Those are cute.


----------



## Cityfashionista

I wore this outfit to go to see Diana Ross for my birthday.

I'm wearing a Herve Leger dress, Tiffany Jewelry, Chanel purse & Fortuna bronze CLs.

Excuse the girls. The dress makes them stand out. :shame:


----------



## soleilbrun

Cityfashionista said:


> I wore this outfit to go to see Diana Ross for my birthday.
> 
> I'm wearing a Herve Leger dress, Tiffany Jewelry, Chanel purse & Fortuna bronze CLs.
> 
> Excuse the girls. The dress makes them stand out. :shame:


 Happy birthday City! How was the concert?  I'd love to Diana Ross.  Did she do love hangover?  My favorite song of all time by her.  what about the theme song to Mahogany?  No need to excuse the girls, it's their birthday too, everybody celebrates at birthday time!


----------



## soleilbrun

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)


 You look great!  I love the pink clutch with the outfit.


----------



## soleilbrun

l.a_girl19 said:


> Ummm excuse me miss Jenay. I saw the pics of you wearing a black dress and your Maggies...what diet? LOL You are soo fit!!!


 
I saw the same photos and thought the same exact thing.


----------



## l.a_girl19

soleilbrun said:


> I saw the same photos and thought the same exact thing.


 
LOL Seriously!! I mean look at her legs!! I wish I was that skinny!


----------



## aoqtpi

MrsLoubou313 said:


> Suede Fuxia C'est Moi at Brunch :buttercup:



Very cute!



Cityfashionista said:


> I wore this outfit to go to see Diana Ross for my birthday.
> 
> I'm wearing a Herve Leger dress, Tiffany Jewelry, Chanel purse & Fortuna bronze CLs.
> 
> Excuse the girls. The dress makes them stand out. :shame:



Happy birthday! Beautiful outfit! And WOW I'm jealous of your girls! I hope you replace your phone soon! iPhone 4?


----------



## l.a_girl19

*City*-that HL dress is amazing! I wish I could afford one! I love how the bandage material makes the body look perfect! I only have a BCBG power skirt and I am amazed at how fit it makes me look!


----------



## brintee

CoCo ain't got nothing on you girl! 



Cityfashionista said:


> I wore this outfit to go to see Diana Ross for my birthday.
> 
> I'm wearing a Herve Leger dress, Tiffany Jewelry, Chanel purse & Fortuna bronze CLs.
> 
> Excuse the girls. The dress makes them stand out. :shame:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Cityfashionista said:


> I wore this outfit to go to see Diana Ross for my birthday.
> 
> I'm wearing a Herve Leger dress, Tiffany Jewelry, Chanel purse & Fortuna bronze CLs.
> 
> Excuse the girls. The dress makes them stand out. :shame:





I love the Fortunas! I always forget about that style- hot!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

MrsLoubou313 said:


> Suede Fuxia C'est Moi at Brunch :buttercup:



I love the contrast  Lovely!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)



I love it! You look AMAZING!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> I wore this outfit to go to see Diana Ross for my birthday.
> 
> I'm wearing a Herve Leger dress, Tiffany Jewelry, Chanel purse & Fortuna bronze CLs.
> 
> Excuse the girls. The dress makes them stand out. :shame:



Hooray, birthday birthday birthday!! artyhat:


----------



## cts900

Cityfashionista said:


> I wore this outfit to go to see Diana Ross for my birthday.
> 
> I'm wearing a Herve Leger dress, Tiffany Jewelry, Chanel purse & Fortuna bronze CLs.
> 
> Excuse the girls. The dress makes them stand out. :shame:



_DAY-UM_....you are too hot to handle, mama.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Melocoton

MrsLoubou313 said:


> Suede Fuxia C'est Moi at Brunch :buttercup:



These booties are sooo cute!


----------



## stilly

Cityfashionista said:


> I wore this outfit to go to see Diana Ross for my birthday.
> 
> I'm wearing a Herve Leger dress, Tiffany Jewelry, Chanel purse & Fortuna bronze CLs.
> 
> Excuse the girls. The dress makes them stand out. :shame:


 
Gorgeous Outfit *City*!!!
Happy B-day!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! Beautiful outfit! And WOW I'm jealous of your girls! I hope you replace your phone soon! iPhone 4?





l.a_girl19 said:


> *City*-that HL dress is amazing! I wish I could afford one! I love how the bandage material makes the body look perfect! I only have a BCBG power skirt and I am amazed at how fit it makes me look!





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I love the Fortunas! I always forget about that style- hot!





jenaywins said:


> Hooray, birthday birthday birthday!! artyhat:





cts900 said:


> _DAY-UM_....you are too hot to handle, mama.  Happy Birthday!




 Very much ladies. You're very kind. 

I just ordered the Iphone 4 now. Its time to move on from losing my phone.


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> Happy birthday City! How was the concert?  I'd love to Diana Ross.  Did she do love hangover?  My favorite song of all time by her.  what about the theme song to Mahogany?  No need to excuse the girls, it's their birthday too, everybody celebrates at birthday time!





The concert was nice but unfortunately I missed some of it. It was in NYC & I live in Philly. We hit bad traffic.


----------



## xoxoCat

This was my outfit on Saturday! I wore my Simple 85. I had on a wool coat most of the time, as it's still freezing here in Vancouver, Canada. 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Hat: Talula; bought at Aritzia
Shirt: Joe Fresh;
Skirt and belt: Club Monaco
Shoes: Christian Louboutin; Holt Renfrew
Bag: Marc by Marc Jacobs; Holt Renfrew
Necklace: Forever 21

Ugh I love the classic Louboutin pumps. I want another black one because of the lovely contrast of the red against the black. I'm thinking of Altadamas...

Cat.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*SongbirdDiva* - you look amazing.  Very pretty


----------



## Hipployta

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)



You are so tiny and adorable.  I just want to pinch your cheeks...and those shoes suit you well


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ayla said:


> My Lady Clou



Love the LC on you Ayla!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Jenay- Bird-Date!!!!   The outfit looks great and congrats on the Maggies again  

Clothingguru- i love your Luly's! & the MBB look fab on you. You make me want to go to the gym asap.


----------



## myminimee

in my nude patent bananas


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Cityfashionista said:


> Looking good ladies!





soleilbrun said:


> You look great!  I love the pink clutch with the outfit.





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I love it! You look AMAZING!





DC-Cutie said:


> *SongbirdDiva* - you look amazing.  Very pretty





Hipployta said:


> You are so tiny and adorable.  I just want to pinch your cheeks...and those shoes suit you well




 so much ladies


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Jenay- Bird-Date!!!!   The outfit looks great and congrats on the Maggies again


----------



## aoqtpi

xoxoCat said:


> This was my outfit on Saturday! I wore my Simple 85. I had on a wool coat most of the time, as it's still freezing here in Vancouver, Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Hat: Talula; bought at Aritzia
> Shirt: Joe Fresh;
> Skirt and belt: Club Monaco
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin; Holt Renfrew
> Bag: Marc by Marc Jacobs; Holt Renfrew
> Necklace: Forever 21
> 
> Ugh I love the classic Louboutin pumps. I want another black one because of the lovely contrast of the red against the black. I'm thinking of Altadamas...
> 
> Cat.



Very cute outfit! The weather looks lovely there!



myminimee said:


> in my nude patent bananas



You look great!


----------



## BattyBugs

Ayla: Love the Lady Clou!
Song: Great outfit.
MrsLoubou: The C'est Moi are so pretty in fuxia.
City: Happy Birthday!
Cat: Very cute!
Myminimee: Nice outfit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here I am today at work:

clothing: all J. Crew
shoes: Louboutin Joli


----------



## jeshika

DC-Cutie said:


> Here I am today at work:
> 
> clothing: all J. Crew
> shoes: Louboutin Joli



LOVE the bright colors, *DC*!


----------



## jeshika

Me and Maggie! 





Pardon the rumpled skirt... i took the pic at the end of my 13 hour workday.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*mymini:* Love the outfit!

*DC*: Another outfit home run!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## SophieLov

wore this out to dinner with DF last night excuse the terrible iphone pic's 
Sass and Bide open your heart dress $590
Louboutin rouge bianca's $599 *ebay* 
Gregory Ladner ombre sequin clutch $99
( fire opal strass LC in the background haha)


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Ayla* -  You look so well put together here and I love the LCs with this purple dress!
*Songbird* - Pigalle perfect!
*MrsLoubo*u -You know until I saw C'est Moi I really have been thinking about selling mine!  I haven't worn them yet and I'm like maybe I should send them off to a more loving home.  Now I'm like well maybe not yet 
*City* - Happy Birthday! Lol I almost lost my Iphone yesterday so I feel your pain! Girl your husband must be beating men off of you with a stick! 
*Cat* - You look so adorable here 
*Myminimee* - So tiny tiny what a great figure!
*DC* - Girl I wanna see them twists  I love this outfit though-  a judiciously delicious use of color!
*Jesika* - that skirt is so perfectly proportioned where is it from? Btw the maggies aren't bad either 
*Sophie* - This outfit is killer!


----------



## SophieLov

*stylishgirl*


----------



## l.a_girl19

*xoxocat*-Love that picture! very nice outfit too!!

*Jeshika*-love that skirt and those Maggies!!! I can't wait for the tattoo on my foot to be off so I can enjoy wearing skirts and dresses!

*myminime*-Soooo pretty 

*DC*-Wow! Love how your outfit is put together!!! I wish I could do that! How do you do that????? lol That blazer and those pants...purple Your Joli Noeuds are so elegant! I miss mine.

*Sophie*-Gorgeous dress!!!!!! And those roouuuugggeee (I can't help saying it like that everytime lol) Biancas are amazing with it!!!


----------



## SophieLov

thankyou *LA* the dress is so perfect for me classic fit with the edgy cutouts it also has big silk ties that you can wrap around to make it corset looking or have a little bow at the front i went with pulling them back last night and having a giant bow on my butt haha,


----------



## l.a_girl19

SophieLov said:


> thankyou *LA* the dress is so perfect for me classic fit with the edgy cutouts it also has big silk ties that you can wrap around to make it corset looking or have a little bow at the front i went with pulling them back last night and having a giant bow on my butt haha,


 
Hehe! Really? I love dresses that can be changed up once in a while!


----------



## Cityfashionista

BattyBugs said:


> Ayla: Love the Lady Clou!
> Song: Great outfit.
> MrsLoubou: The C'est Moi are so pretty in fuxia.
> City: Happy Birthday!
> Cat: Very cute!
> Myminimee: Nice outfit.





VeryStylishGirl said:


> *Ayla* -  You look so well put together here and I love the LCs with this purple dress!
> *Songbird* - Pigalle perfect!
> *MrsLoubo*u -You know until I saw C'est Moi I really have been thinking about selling mine!  I haven't worn them yet and I'm like maybe I should send them off to a more loving home.  Now I'm like well maybe not yet
> *City* - Happy Birthday! Lol I almost lost my Iphone yesterday so I feel your pain! Girl your husband must be beating men off of you with a stick!
> *Cat* - You look so adorable here
> *Myminimee* - So tiny tiny what a great figure!
> *DC* - Girl I wanna see them twists  I love this outfit though-  a judiciously delicious use of color!
> *Jesika* - that skirt is so perfectly proportioned where is it from? Btw the maggies aren't bad either
> *Sophie* - This outfit is killer!



 Ladies.


----------



## MrsLoubou313

Thanks *Cityfashionista*! LOVE the Herve Leger Dress! I have a few skirts, can't wrap my head around getting a dress yet! & Happy Birthday! 

Thanks *BattyBugs*! Can't wait to show pics in the Satrinxia! Thanks to you!

*VeryStylishGirl*: I LOVE my C'est Moi! The majority of my Loubous are black, so it's nice to have some color! Especially in the winter! Keep Them! & Thanks!

Thanks *aoqtpi, NerdyBirdy1982, & Melocoton*

*DC-Cutie*: LOVE your outfit! Unfortunately I only get to wear scrubs to work  *jealous*
*jeshika*: The Maggies are Adorable!


----------



## Cityfashionista

MrsLoubou313 said:


> Thanks *Cityfashionista*! LOVE the Herve Leger Dress! I have a few skirts, can't wrap my head around getting a dress yet! & Happy Birthday!
> 
> Thanks *BattyBugs*! Can't wait to show pics in the Satrinxia! Thanks to you!
> 
> *VeryStylishGirl*: I LOVE my C'est Moi! The majority of my Loubous are black, so it's nice to have some color! Especially in the winter! Keep Them! & Thanks!
> 
> Thanks *aoqtpi, NerdyBirdy1982, & Melocoton*
> 
> *DC-Cutie*: LOVE your outfit! Unfortunately I only get to wear scrubs to work  *jealous*
> *jeshika*: The Maggies are Adorable!


----------



## xoxoCat

Thanks, *VeryStylishGirl*! 

Cat.


----------



## PeepToe

SophieLov said:


> wore this out to dinner with DF last night excuse the terrible iphone pic's
> Sass and Bide open your heart dress $590
> Louboutin rouge bianca's $599 *ebay*
> Gregory Ladner ombre sequin clutch $99
> ( fire opal strass LC in the background haha)


 Can I get your number girl????  You look hot!


----------



## jenayb

DC-Cutie said:


> Here I am today at work:
> 
> clothing: all J. Crew
> shoes: Louboutin Joli


 


Dang girl - you look like a model! :sunnies



jeshika said:


> Me and Maggie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the rumpled skirt... i took the pic at the end of my 13 hour workday.


 
 

Hello, Maggie....


----------



## BattyBugs

*D-C*: Bright & stylish!
*Jeshika*: Who's looking at the rumples? Your Maggies look fantastic!
*Sophie*: Cute dress!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Here I am today at work:
> 
> clothing: all J. Crew
> shoes: Louboutin Joli


This look is perfect! I  everything about it. Love the combination


----------



## GCGDanielle

DC-Cutie said:


> Here I am today at work:
> clothing: all J. Crew
> shoes: Louboutin Joli



I always love your outfits.  So much style.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

SophieLov said:


> wore this out to dinner with DF last night excuse the terrible iphone pic's
> Sass and Bide open your heart dress $590
> Louboutin rouge bianca's $599 *ebay*
> Gregory Ladner ombre sequin clutch $99
> ( fire opal strass LC in the background haha)


 Your DF is very lucky. You look gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

MrsLoubou313 said:


> Suede Fuxia C'est Moi at Brunch :buttercup:



really nice!


----------



## missgiannina

Cityfashionista said:


> I wore this outfit to go to see Diana Ross for my birthday.
> 
> I'm wearing a Herve Leger dress, Tiffany Jewelry, Chanel purse & Fortuna bronze CLs.
> 
> Excuse the girls. The dress makes them stand out. :shame:


 you look great!


----------



## missgiannina

xoxoCat said:


> This was my outfit on Saturday! I wore my Simple 85. I had on a wool coat most of the time, as it's still freezing here in Vancouver, Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Hat: Talula; bought at Aritzia
> Shirt: Joe Fresh;
> Skirt and belt: Club Monaco
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin; Holt Renfrew
> Bag: Marc by Marc Jacobs; Holt Renfrew
> Necklace: Forever 21
> 
> Ugh I love the classic Louboutin pumps. I want another black one because of the lovely contrast of the red against the black. I'm thinking of Altadamas...
> 
> Cat.



very pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

DC-Cutie said:


> Here I am today at work:
> 
> clothing: all J. Crew
> shoes: Louboutin Joli



 love the entire outfit


----------



## aoqtpi

DC-Cutie said:


> Here I am today at work:
> 
> clothing: all J. Crew
> shoes: Louboutin Joli



What a fun outfit!



jeshika said:


> Me and Maggie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the rumpled skirt... i took the pic at the end of my 13 hour workday.



Lookin' good! 13 hours?! What business are you in?!



SophieLov said:


> wore this out to dinner with DF last night excuse the terrible iphone pic's
> Sass and Bide open your heart dress $590
> Louboutin rouge bianca's $599 *ebay*
> Gregory Ladner ombre sequin clutch $99
> ( fire opal strass LC in the background haha)



Wowee! You look fantastic! I love that dress as well!


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> Me and Maggie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the rumpled skirt... i took the pic at the end of my 13 hour workday.



pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

SophieLov said:


> wore this out to dinner with DF last night excuse the terrible iphone pic's
> Sass and Bide open your heart dress $590
> Louboutin rouge bianca's $599 *ebay*
> Gregory Ladner ombre sequin clutch $99
> ( fire opal strass LC in the background haha)



 hot! love the rouge biancas


----------



## Cityfashionista

missgiannina said:


> you look great!


----------



## clothingguru

You ladies look stunning!!!!


----------



## cts900

*Sophie*: Smokin' hot .  

*jesh*: I hope your days slow down soon...but at least in the meantime you are looking great while doing all that work! Fabulous! 

*DC-Cutie*: Stunning.  I am in love with your jewelry and the color of your pants blows my mind.  You are perfection.  

*myminimee*: Thanks for taking off the coat for us --you look divine.  

*Cat*: You look so happy.  Your subtle and sweet smile is your best accessory and the outfit is lovely also.


----------



## stilly

*xoxoCat* - Love the little skirt & Simples...so cute!!!

*myminimee* - Amazing outfit!!! Gorgeous sweater and Bananas!!!

*DC-cutie* - Great outfit!!! You look fabulous!!!

*jeshika* - A 13 hour day and you still looking stunning in your skirt and Maggies!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

looking fabulous ladies!


----------



## xoxoCat

Thank you Stilly and cts! 

Cat


----------



## pixiesparkle

Ladies you all look fabulous!!
*Jeshika* your Maggies
*SophieLov* Are you a Sydneysider? maybe I've seen you around


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks* Jeshika, Duke, JenayWins, BattyBugs, SongbirdDiva, GCGDanielle, MissGiannina, aoqtpi, ClothingGuru, CTS & Stilly *- you girls are the sweetest... 
*VeryStylishGirl * - Thank you!! ummm, the twists didn't come out so well.  We'll talk about that later - LOL
*l.a_girl19* - Thank you.  Some mornings I just pull stuff out of my closet, put it on and go!  No second thought.  Somedays it works, others...not so much :lolots:
*MrsLoubou313* - Thanks...  Somedays I wish I could wear scrubs to work.  Are they comfortable?

and not an outfit shot, but here is my CL Loo shot!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Myminimee*,* DC* and* Sophie*, you ladies are looking good! 

*DC* love the jacket!, running to J Crew...


----------



## DC-Cutie

icecreamom said:


> *Myminimee*,* DC* and* Sophie*, you ladies are looking good!
> 
> *DC* love the jacket!, running to J Crew...


 
Thank you  
don't run.  stop!  that jacket came out in 2007.  J. Crew has made similar designs recently.  It pops up on eBay sometimes.  The name is the Lexington Blazer and comes in a few other colors..


----------



## icecreamom

^ Thanks girl, I'll start looking on evilBay.... 

P.S. Dear TPF: loving the new "Quote" notification thingy


----------



## SophieLov

all for your wonderful compliments  

*Pixie* im not a sydney girl i live in queensland but i come to sydney often to shop  so maybe you did see me


----------



## Hipployta

myminimee said:


> in my nude patent bananas



You look so cute and innocent in this outfit LOL.  Fabulously demure


----------



## Hipployta

DC-Cutie said:


> Here I am today at work:
> 
> clothing: all J. Crew
> shoes: Louboutin Joli



The pants definitely makes the outfit pop...and I have that blazer (or a season where J Crew made something amazingly similar) so YAY


----------



## Hipployta

SophieLov said:


> wore this out to dinner with DF last night excuse the terrible iphone pic's
> Sass and Bide open your heart dress $590
> Louboutin rouge bianca's $599 *ebay*
> Gregory Ladner ombre sequin clutch $99
> ( fire opal strass LC in the background haha)



The outfit screams *POW* LOL.  Knock em dead honey


----------



## SophieLov

LOL thankyou *HIP*


----------



## Fashionistavava

Hipployta said:


> You look so cute and innocent in this outfit LOL.  Fabulously demure


Hipployta where did you get that dress from on your profile pic. Its fabulous!!


----------



## Hipployta

Fashionistavava said:


> Hipployta where did you get that dress from on your profile pic. Its fabulous!!



One of my favorite companies named Stop Staring Clothing.  They are pretty great...I own far too many of their dresses.

You could say I dress mostly in vintage, retro, and reproduction clothing from the 30 to 50s and Stop Staring is one of my top companies. I'm just waiting on the Spring line to come out now.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

you ladies look amazing!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Crazzee* I am loving your new avatar!! 


Sorry for the influx of crappy modeling pics, ladies. DBF still hasn't hung my full length mirror, and admittedly I need to finish his laundry so... Sorry. In other news, here is the Fine Bretelle making another appearance! I can't say enough for the comfort and beauty of this style, and I'm still very surprised that it's so absent on this forum! :tumbleweed:


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> *Crazzee* I am loving your new avatar!!
> . In other news, here is the Fine Bretelle making another appearance! I can't say enough for the comfort and beauty of this style, and I'm still very surprised that it's so absent on this forum! :tumbleweed:




I couldn't even look at your shoes.....girl your arms......

Um but yeah I'm sorta surprised about the Bretelle's too maybe it's because S/S'11 just has so many sensational styles this year.  I have been in deep shoe lust and envy since January lol!


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> I couldn't even look at your shoes.....girl your arms......
> 
> Um but yeah I'm sorta surprised about the Bretelle's too maybe it's because S/S'11 just has so many sensational styles this year. I have been in deep shoe lust and envy since January lol!


 
 You're too sweet. 

I think you're right. The FB is so very neutral... What with all the beautiful colours and styles out there, I think they've definitely gone by the wayside!


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> *Crazzee* I am loving your new avatar!!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the influx of crappy modeling pics, ladies. DBF still hasn't hung my full length mirror, and admittedly I need to finish his laundry so... Sorry. In other news, here is the Fine Bretelle making another appearance! I can't say enough for the comfort and beauty of this style, and I'm still very surprised that it's so absent on this forum! :tumbleweed:


 

Loving these more and more every time I see them! Looking great Jenay!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> *Crazzee* I am loving your new avatar!!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the influx of crappy modeling pics, ladies. DBF still hasn't hung my full length mirror, and admittedly I need to finish his laundry so... Sorry. In other news, here is the Fine Bretelle making another appearance! I can't say enough for the comfort and beauty of this style, and I'm still very surprised that it's so absent on this forum! :tumbleweed:



Pssh, laundry's harder than hanging a mirror, you should tell him to get on it  You look amazing though! Your legs in those jeans... WOWEE! We're having a snowstorm here so I'm positively green with envy that you can go out in that outfit :greengrin:


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Pssh, laundry's harder than hanging a mirror, you should tell him to get on it  You look amazing though! Your legs in those jeans... WOWEE! We're having a snowstorm here so I'm positively green with envy that you can go out in that outfit :greengrin:


 
Lol! Believe me I've tried!

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## icecreamom

*Jenay*, you look so cute... your outfit is basic but is so chic! I love it 

*Crazzee*...Girl... that avi


----------



## jancedtif

Gosh you ladies sure do look fierce!  *DC* when I grow up, I wanna dress just like you!  

I wore my Lady Grants today.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cts900

*jance*!!!!! I am so happy when you post.  You look fabulous.  Your blouse is beautiful and I think the pop of color of your cardi sets the look off!  LOVE!  

*jenay*: You, my dear, are sensational.  

*DC*: I always love me some loo shots!


----------



## jenayb

^^ None of us deserve you babe!


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> *Crazzee* I am loving your new avatar!!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the influx of crappy modeling pics, ladies. DBF still hasn't hung my full length mirror, and admittedly I need to finish his laundry so... Sorry. In other news, here is the Fine Bretelle making another appearance! I can't say enough for the comfort and beauty of this style, and I'm still very surprised that it's so absent on this forum! :tumbleweed:


 
Gorgeous outfit *jenay*!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Dc: *Love the BIBI's! 

*Janced:* Beautiful top!!! Very pretty ensemble.

*Jenay:* Love the Outfit on you! Looking very chic!


----------



## stilly

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks* Jeshika, Duke, JenayWins, BattyBugs, SongbirdDiva, GCGDanielle, MissGiannina, aoqtpi, ClothingGuru, CTS & Stilly *- you girls are the sweetest...
> *VeryStylishGirl *- Thank you!! ummm, the twists didn't come out so well. We'll talk about that later - LOL
> *l.a_girl19* - Thank you. Some mornings I just pull stuff out of my closet, put it on and go! No second thought. Somedays it works, others...not so much :lolots:
> *MrsLoubou313* - Thanks... Somedays I wish I could wear scrubs to work. Are they comfortable?
> 
> and not an outfit shot, but here is my CL Loo shot!!!


 
I love this shot *DC*!!!


----------



## myminimee

Hipployta said:


> You look so cute and innocent in this outfit LOL.  Fabulously demure



cute & innocent??  LOL
thanks!!


----------



## myminimee

for the kind words, ladies! and i must say :urock: in your outfits!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Jenay- Fabulous!! Very cute & comfy looking!

Jance- You look great!! Love that outfit!!


Here is my outfit from Monday... (sorry for the super crappy pic & PLEASE ignore my dirty dirty mirror!! lol)
Grey Patent Som1


----------



## cts900

^^Looking fierce little lady.  I _love_ your Som1!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thank you cts!! 

I keep meaning to strass the heel but I'm scared to death that I'll mess it up!! lol


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jan:* You look so elegant! 

*Jenay:* Cute ensemble! 

*BlondeBarbie:* Fierce!


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> Jenay- Fabulous!! Very cute & comfy looking!
> 
> Jance- You look great!! Love that outfit!!
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit from Monday... (sorry for the super crappy pic & PLEASE ignore my dirty dirty mirror!! lol)
> Grey Patent Som1


 
Super cute!

You won't mess up the heel - go for it !!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thank you Duke & Jenay!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Everyone always looks so great!

Here's my contribution from yesterday.
J Crew Cardigan
McQueen Scarf
Paige Jeans
Leopard Pigalle Flats


----------



## jenayb

inspiredgem said:


> Everyone always looks so great!
> 
> Here's my contribution from yesterday.
> J Crew Cardigan
> McQueen Scarf
> Paige Jeans
> Leopard Pigalle Flats


 
Shoe twin!! 

I love it. The jeans are the perfect fit, and I love the colour of the sweater with the leopard print scarf!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jancedtif said:


> Gosh you ladies sure do look fierce!  *DC* when I grow up, I wanna dress just like you!
> 
> I wore my Lady Grants today.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful!



BlondeBarbie said:


> Jenay- Fabulous!! Very cute & comfy looking!
> 
> Jance- You look great!! Love that outfit!!
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit from Monday... (sorry for the super crappy pic & PLEASE ignore my dirty dirty mirror!! lol)
> Grey Patent Som1



I love this! Where is that sweater from?



inspiredgem said:


> Everyone always looks so great!
> 
> Here's my contribution from yesterday.
> J Crew Cardigan
> McQueen Scarf
> Paige Jeans
> Leopard Pigalle Flats



I love the shoes/scarf combo! Fabulous!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! Where is that sweater from?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shoes/scarf combo! Fabulous!



Thanks! My sweater was actually from Ross. Lol


----------



## missgiannina

inspiredgem said:


> Everyone always looks so great!
> 
> Here's my contribution from yesterday.
> J Crew Cardigan
> McQueen Scarf
> Paige Jeans
> Leopard Pigalle Flats


 love this outfit!


----------



## missgiannina

BlondeBarbie said:


> Jenay- Fabulous!! Very cute & comfy looking!
> 
> Jance- You look great!! Love that outfit!!
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit from Monday... (sorry for the super crappy pic & PLEASE ignore my dirty dirty mirror!! lol)
> Grey Patent Som1


----------



## loubout

dress- Emilio Pucci
shoes- black leather Daffodile


----------



## missgiannina

loubout said:


> dress- Emilio Pucci
> shoes- black leather Daffodile


Wow!!


----------



## cts900

*inspiredgem:* Adorable look!

*loubout*: Always HOT.


----------



## jenayb

ZOMG DBF hung my mirror!!! 

Going to watch the hockey game at a local bar/grill. 

Panier 120

Can you see the sleeping baby in the back?


----------



## cts900

^^You are both adorable.  Have fun!


----------



## BattyBugs

LOL @ your shoe "loo" shot, *DC*. Love it!
Great outfit, *Jenay*!
I've missed your outfits, *Janced*. Sexy office attire, for sure.
*BlondeBarbie*: That is such a great casual look. I love your new Avi, BTW.
*Inspired*: I love the way your top & scarf carry the theme of your shoes. Cute!
*Loubout*: Dang, you look hot. Love the dress!
*Jenay*:  your furbaby. Love the casual outfit.


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> ZOMG DBF hung my mirror!!!
> 
> Going to watch the hockey game at a local bar/grill.
> 
> Panier 120
> 
> Can you see the sleeping baby in the back?


 Loving your hair in this pic! I have no style when it comes to my hair! Long and straight for me.


----------



## PeepToe

BlondeBarbie said:


> Jenay- Fabulous!! Very cute & comfy looking!
> 
> Jance- You look great!! Love that outfit!!
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit from Monday... (sorry for the super crappy pic & PLEASE ignore my dirty dirty mirror!! lol)
> Grey Patent Som1


You look great! This thread has made me realize I need a full length mirror.


----------



## jeNYC

Hi everyone!

i didn't go anywhere, i was just trying this new shirt i bought


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> ZOMG DBF hung my mirror!!!
> 
> Going to watch the hockey game at a local bar/grill.
> 
> Panier 120
> 
> Can you see the sleeping baby in the back?



so pretty! you have a great figure


----------



## missgiannina

jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> i didn't go anywhere, i was just trying this new shirt i bought


----------



## stilly

*BlondeBarbie* - Love the outfit!!!

*inspiredgem* - What a great outfit...I love your skinnys with the CL flats!!!

*loubout* - Just Stunning!!! The dress & Dafs are spectacular!!!

*jenay* - Gorgeous as always!!!

*jeNYC* - Fantastic MBBS!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks missgiannina, peeptoe & batty!! You girls are so sweet!!

Inspiredgem you look great!

Loubout- fantastic!

Jenay, you look super cute! I love those wedges!! Are they comfy??

JeNYC I love that!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you for the kind words, ladies.

*Blonde*, they are surprisingly super comfortable. Them's my walkin' shoes!


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Loving your hair in this pic! I have no style when it comes to my hair! Long and straight for me.



It's all about back-combing and hair spray babe!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^You are both adorable.  Have fun!



Thanks, you stone cold fox!


----------



## BattyBugs

You don't have to go anywhere, Jen. Love the MBB with the all black.


----------



## BattyBugs

Okay, so last week I decided to "show" my DH, my VP spikes (see avatar). Tonight, I decided to "show" him my nude earth Woodstock VPs. Needless to say, they were a hit, too. It is giving him incentive to hit the treadmill every day. 

First, the shoe...






Now we have a Michael Kors dress & the shoes.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, so last week I decided to "show" my DH, my VP spikes (see avatar). Tonight, I decided to "show" him my nude earth Woodstock VPs. Needless to say, they were a hit, too. It is giving him incentive to hit the treadmill every day.
> 
> First, the shoe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have a Michael Kors dress & the shoes.



You hot little thing you!!!  

No wonder DH is on the treadmill, lol!


----------



## BattyBugs

I suggested I might wear a dress to the movies tomorrow, too. That's another of his fantasies. Anything to get him healthy, without having to nag. IFKWIM


----------



## mkimimi

I just went through every page! Wow you ladies are stunning!
Especially *loubout*, your clothes seem to fit so perfectly on your body.


----------



## Jenney001

If i have, i also want to put the picture in there..


----------



## Faraasha

*Jenay!*... You're so beautiful!... ...

*Batty!*... You look great!!!... I love that your DH is being inspired by you to hit the treadmill!... Way to motivate!!


----------



## natassha68

Love these on you !!!!!





BattyBugs said:


> Okay, so last week I decided to "show" my DH, my VP spikes (see avatar). Tonight, I decided to "show" him my nude earth Woodstock VPs. Needless to say, they were a hit, too. It is giving him incentive to hit the treadmill every day.
> 
> First, the shoe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have a Michael Kors dress & the shoes.


----------



## bling*lover

*Jenay:* Love your look, casual with just a hint of edgy! 
*Batty:*  Beautiful!


----------



## jeNYC

Thanks everyone for their comments.

Batty, the VPs looks so good on you!!!


----------



## bling*lover

OOOH no *JeNYC* I knew I forgot someone, sorry hun. You look gorgeous, that is an amazing casual/fierce outfit, would also work with vp spikes I think!


----------



## cts900

*Batty*: You look wonderful, hun! You must have turned heads everywhere you went! 

*jenay*: :kiss:

Sorry for the crappy (and huge) Blackberry shots but I had to post my first outfit with my new graffiti flats. Flats Friday is always my favorite day at work!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Inspired* -  I want your scarf! Love it 

*Loubout* - You always always look so amazing!  It looks like you cut that gorgeous red cascade?

*J *- love your hair here! Um I love everything here  Lol you are so excited about the mirror (cute) but I would be too I have one that needs to be hung as well 

*Batty* - how adorable!  We should advise patients wives to buy CLs if they want to make there men hit the gym   It might actually work  The tie dyes are slowly growing on me

*Cts* - lol not Flats Friday   Actually I have somewhat i.e. maybe slightly less resented the wearing of flats after my little voyage to clinic last week and finding me feet not hurting after hours of walking and walking around.  BTW I love your flats here


----------



## inspiredgem

Thank you for all the sweet comments!

*loubout* - stunning!  I wish I had your figure.

*jenay *- you look adorable!  I love your hair!

*jeNYC* - love the MBB's and your new shirt looks great!

*Batty* - you and your VP's are beautiful!  No wonder your hubby wants to get in shape for you!

*cts* - I love the leggings with those flats!

Tonight I've got to go to a product release party for Ducati's newest motorcycle - the Diavel.  This is the outfit I'm planning to wear.  I'm so excited to wear my MBB's for the first time!

Mackage leather jacket
Vince simple white t-shirt
Current Elliott jeans
Black Nappa MBB's


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dc- *love the bibis! 

*jenay- *fab outfit! 

*jance- *you look great! 

*blondebarbie- *great look! 

*inspire- *you look fab! I LOVE your AMQ leopard scarf! 

*loubout- *gorgeous Pucci dress and the Daffs look amazing! 

*jenay- *another great look! Panier look so good with skinnies! 

*jeNyc- *fab outfit! 

*batty- *you are one hot mama! 

*cts- *fabulous as always my dear

*inspire- *love this look! your Mackage leather jacket is amazing!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thank you dezy!!


----------



## KarenBorter

time to break out the tri pod ... I will post this weekend what I wore to the Edison Last night. H&M black dress w/ leggings and the RB WS Bianca's. A hostess gasped as I was changing out of my shoes into my flats to walk to the car ... That was my first "gasp" so it was kinda special.


----------



## PeepToe

inspiredgem said:


> Tonight I've got to go to a product release party for Ducati's newest motorcycle - the Diavel.  This is the outfit I'm planning to wear.  I'm so excited to wear my MBB's for the first time!
> 
> Mackage leather jacket
> Vince simple white t-shirt
> Current Elliott jeans
> Black Nappa MBB's


Love this outfit!


----------



## KarenBorter

inspiredgem said:


> Tonight I've got to go to a product release party for Ducati's newest motorcycle - the Diavel.  This is the outfit I'm planning to wear.  I'm so excited to wear my MBB's for the first time!
> 
> Mackage leather jacket
> Vince simple white t-shirt
> Current Elliott jeans
> Black Nappa MBB's



This just convinced me that tomorrow I am going to probably end up spending more money then I had planned on ... Love the outfit. That's just my style!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *Batty*: You look wonderful, hun! You must have turned heads everywhere you went!
> 
> *jenay*: :kiss:
> 
> Sorry for the crappy (and huge) Blackberry shots but I had to post my first outfit with my new graffiti flats. Flats Friday is always my favorite day at work!


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> *Batty*: You look wonderful, hun! You must have turned heads everywhere you went!
> 
> *jenay*: :kiss:
> 
> Sorry for the crappy (and huge) Blackberry shots but I had to post my first outfit with my new graffiti flats. Flats Friday is always my favorite day at work!



so pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, so last week I decided to "show" my DH, my VP spikes (see avatar). Tonight, I decided to "show" him my nude earth Woodstock VPs. Needless to say, they were a hit, too. It is giving him incentive to hit the treadmill every day.
> 
> First, the shoe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have a Michael Kors dress & the shoes.



you look great!


----------



## missgiannina

inspiredgem said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments!
> 
> *loubout* - stunning!  I wish I had your figure.
> 
> *jenay *- you look adorable!  I love your hair!
> 
> *jeNYC* - love the MBB's and your new shirt looks great!
> 
> *Batty* - you and your VP's are beautiful!  No wonder your hubby wants to get in shape for you!
> 
> *cts* - I love the leggings with those flats!
> 
> Tonight I've got to go to a product release party for Ducati's newest motorcycle - the Diavel.  This is the outfit I'm planning to wear.  I'm so excited to wear my MBB's for the first time!
> 
> Mackage leather jacket
> Vince simple white t-shirt
> Current Elliott jeans
> Black Nappa MBB's




Perfect outfit for the MBBs!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Ladies:* You all look impeccable! Sorry i cannot comment on each of you individually. This thread moves so quick!


----------



## soleilbrun

inspiredgem said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments!
> 
> *loubout* - stunning! I wish I had your figure.
> 
> *jenay *- you look adorable! I love your hair!
> 
> *jeNYC* - love the MBB's and your new shirt looks great!
> 
> *Batty* - you and your VP's are beautiful! No wonder your hubby wants to get in shape for you!
> 
> *cts* - I love the leggings with those flats!
> 
> Tonight I've got to go to a product release party for Ducati's newest motorcycle - the Diavel. This is the outfit I'm planning to wear. I'm so excited to wear my MBB's for the first time!
> 
> Mackage leather jacket
> Vince simple white t-shirt
> Current Elliott jeans
> Black Nappa MBB's


 
Perfection!


----------



## soleilbrun

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, so last week I decided to "show" my DH, my VP spikes (see avatar). Tonight, I decided to "show" him my nude earth Woodstock VPs. Needless to say, they were a hit, too. It is giving him incentive to hit the treadmill every day.
> 
> First, the shoe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have a Michael Kors dress & the shoes.


 I'm hitting the treadmill too, thanks Batty!


----------



## soleilbrun

loubout- work it girl!
jeNYC-nice outfit, now go somewhere and show it off
jenay-love the look, hair and the mirror


----------



## jenayb

soleilbrun said:


> loubout- work it girl!
> jeNYC-nice outfit, now go somewhere and show it off
> jenay-love the look, hair and the mirror



Thanks - I'm lovin' the mirror, too!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

It was our three-year anniversary today and I'm sick with the flu so plans basically revolved around dinner. Wore something no self-respecting adult should and liked it 
















Miss Clichy Leopard 140 Pumps & vintage Fendi clutch


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Shoe twin!!
> 
> I love it. The jeans are the perfect fit, and I love the colour of the sweater with the leopard print scarf!!





inspiredgem said:


> Everyone always looks so great!
> 
> Here's my contribution from yesterday.
> J Crew Cardigan
> McQueen Scarf
> Paige Jeans
> Leopard Pigalle Flats



I'm totally obsessed with getting "the" perfect pair of leopard flats... I'm jealous but you look fantastic!

Jenay: Seriously love your hair -- I've always secretly wanted to be a blonde


----------



## bling*lover

Schnauzer: YOWZA!  Love your leopard miss clichy aswell!
Cts: You are too cute for words ! Every day is flat shoe day for me at the moment, but I love the idea of flat friday!!


----------



## stilly

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm totally obsessed with getting "the" perfect pair of leopard flats... I'm jealous but you look fantastic!
> 
> Jenay: Seriously love your hair -- I've always secretly wanted to be a blonde


 
*SchnauzerCrazy* - I love the look!!! Very sexy!!!


----------



## stilly

inspiredgem said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments!
> 
> *loubout* - stunning! I wish I had your figure.
> 
> *jenay *- you look adorable! I love your hair!
> 
> *jeNYC* - love the MBB's and your new shirt looks great!
> 
> *Batty* - you and your VP's are beautiful! No wonder your hubby wants to get in shape for you!
> 
> *cts* - I love the leggings with those flats!
> 
> Tonight I've got to go to a product release party for Ducati's newest motorcycle - the Diavel. This is the outfit I'm planning to wear. I'm so excited to wear my MBB's for the first time!
> 
> Mackage leather jacket
> Vince simple white t-shirt
> Current Elliott jeans
> Black Nappa MBB's


 

I love the jeans and MBBs!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Miss Clichy Leopard 140 Pumps & vintage Fendi clutch


Cutest pose ever! You look hot woman!


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, so last week I decided to "show" my DH, my VP spikes (see avatar). Tonight, I decided to "show" him my nude earth Woodstock VPs. Needless to say, they were a hit, too. It is giving him incentive to hit the treadmill every day.
> 
> First, the shoe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have a Michael Kors dress & the shoes.


 

Love the look *Batty*!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

inspiredgem said:


> Tonight I've got to go to a product release party for Ducati's newest motorcycle - the Diavel.  This is the outfit I'm planning to wear.  I'm so excited to wear my MBB's for the first time!
> 
> Mackage leather jacket
> Vince simple white t-shirt
> Current Elliott jeans
> Black Nappa MBB's



I think you looked gorgeous! Hotter than any Ducati


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bling*lover said:


> Schnauzer: YOWZA!  Love your leopard miss clichy aswell!
> Cts: You are too cute for words ! Every day is flat shoe day for me at the moment, but I love the idea of flat friday!!





stilly said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy* - I love the look!!! Very sexy!!!





PeepToe said:


> Cutest pose ever! You look hot woman!



Bling*Lover, Stilly: thank you ladies! I'm on somewhat of a leopard print craze and it's nice to hear I haven't reached crazy cat-lady levels yet 

PeepToe -thank you as well! The booze was calling to me


----------



## kett

Schnauzer, you look so cute! I absolutely adore the Miss Clichy!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

kett said:


> Schnauzer, you look so cute! I absolutely adore the Miss Clichy!



Thank you! I fell in love with them as soon as I saw them - I knew I ridiculously overpaid but they were too gorgeous! I'm sending them out to be resoled next week so this was their last hurrah, so to speak, for a while. I'll miss them


----------



## Hipployta

Shirt and Skirt - PinUp Girl Clothing
Bag - Hempleman Collection
Shoes - Madame Butterfly Bootie


----------



## GCGDanielle

Hipployta said:


> Shirt and Skirt - PinUp Girl Clothing
> Bag - Hempleman Collection
> Shoes - Madame Butterfly Bootie



You are SO fabulous.  I just love everything you wear!


----------



## BattyBugs

faraasha, natassha, bling, jen, cts, verystylish, inspired, Dezy, MissG, soliel, Stilly. 

*CTS*: I love the way you work your flats. The graffiti flats are great with that outfit.
*inspired*: I bet you had heads turning. Amazing outfit. You look hot!
*Schnauzer*: Love the entire look!


----------



## BattyBugs

Another day at the movies.

BCBG Runway cashmere top (might be a dress if I get thin enough).
BCBG leggings.
CL Marcia Balla wedges.


----------



## Hipployta

GCGDanielle said:


> You are SO fabulous.  I just love everything you wear!



Thank you so much!  I am having fun with this shoe challenge I'm doing because I have to post outfit pics with the shoes for it to count.


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> Shirt and Skirt - PinUp Girl Clothing
> Bag - Hempleman Collection
> Shoes - Madame Butterfly Bootie



You have such a quirky style - I absolutely love it and hope you continue to post in this thread!  



BattyBugs said:


> Another day at the movies.
> 
> BCBG Runway cashmere top (might be a dress if I get thin enough).
> BCBG leggings.
> CL Marcia Balla wedges.



You FOX!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BattyBugs said:


> Another day at the movies.
> 
> BCBG Runway cashmere top (might be a dress if I get thin enough).
> BCBG leggings.
> CL Marcia Balla wedges.



Thanks Batty! I love movie nights - my DH put a movie screen in the house but we still go to the movies about once a week and see all the terrible movies he likes  I dress for comfort and love your look!! Classy and yet relaxed


----------



## jenayb

I am feeling a little redundant with the Panier 120s again, and my giant poof head hairdo, but...

On my way to dinner/happy hour with my girl Kate:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I am feeling a little redundant with the Panier 120s again, and my giant poof head hairdo, but...
> 
> On my way to dinner/happy hour with my girl Kate:



I happen to like your poof but as far as calling it giant... You're no Snooki. 

Very classic combo and terrific accessories but where is the furry baby?!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I happen to like your poof but as far as calling it giant... You're no Snooki.
> 
> Very classic combo and terrific accessories but where is the furry baby?!



Thanks doll.

Crosbone and Bailey were outside... Sometimes, mum needs a break.


----------



## Prada_Princess

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It was our three-year anniversary today and I'm sick with the flu so plans basically revolved around dinner. Wore something no self-respecting adult should and liked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Clichy Leopard 140 Pumps & vintage Fendi clutch



Wow!! You look so HOT!  Nice style.


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> I am feeling a little redundant with the Panier 120s again, and my giant poof head hairdo, but...
> 
> On my way to dinner/happy hour with my girl Kate:


 

You are seriously fabulous! Loving this look (as well as all of your others!)


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> I am feeling a little redundant with the Panier 120s again, and my giant poof head hairdo, but...
> 
> On my way to dinner/happy hour with my girl Kate:



LOVE it! You look so chic! Poof done right!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Schnauzer:* Super cute and those Miss Clichys are amazing!

*Hippolyta:* Another fabulous look!  

*Batty:* You look beautiful, per usual.

*jenay:* LOOOOVE that blouse, you look great!


----------



## jeshika

At work on a Saturday....






so I decided to rebel with some spikeys!


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay, Schnauzer 

Jenay: I love the black top with the white pants. Very classy & casual! 
Jeshika: Love the spikeys at work!


----------



## cts900

*jenay*: Thank you, hun.  Your hair and your look is damn fly, girl.  You inspire me daily.  

*Batty*: Thanks, Bat!  I am sooooo into that top.  Don't go gettin' too skinny on me!  We gotta represent the curves you and me .  

*Hipployta*: I think we might be long-lost sisters .  

*bling*lover*: Thank you, sweetie.  You just made my day! "Flat Friday" was dubbed by a few of my students last year who noticed that I always made that choice at the end of the week.  I thought it was precious.  

*Schnauzer*: You look great and incredibly happy.  Congrats on the anniversary! 

*dezy*: Thank you, hun! :kiss: 

*inspiredgem*: Thank you, doll.  I think you chose the BEST possible look for the night. Fabulous! 

*VSG*: Thanks, babe.  Once you embrace the flats...the footsies will thank you forever!


----------



## cts900

*jesh*!  That shirt! I must have!  You are too cute!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> At work on a Saturday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I decided to rebel with some spikeys!



My god woman, do you ever NOT work? But the shoes are awesome


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cts900, DukePrincess, PradaPrincess - thank you ladies! (I curtsy in the presence of royalty )


----------



## cts900

missgiannina said:


> so pretty!



Thank you, darlin'!


----------



## cts900

I am ready for a rare day with the family with no plans....just to go out and see where the day takes us together.  I was wearing this dress and it was a little too chilly so I threw on some jeans.  I think I like it better with them! In my beloved bone HPs....


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> ZOMG DBF hung my mirror!!!
> 
> Going to watch the hockey game at a local bar/grill.
> 
> Panier 120
> 
> Can you see the sleeping baby in the back?





jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> i didn't go anywhere, i was just trying this new shirt i bought





BattyBugs said:


> Okay, so last week I decided to "show" my DH, my VP spikes (see avatar). Tonight, I decided to "show" him my nude earth Woodstock VPs. Needless to say, they were a hit, too. It is giving him incentive to hit the treadmill every day.
> 
> First, the shoe...
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have a Michael Kors dress & the shoes.





cts900 said:


> *Batty*: You look wonderful, hun! You must have turned heads everywhere you went!
> 
> *jenay*: :kiss:
> 
> Sorry for the crappy (and huge) Blackberry shots but I had to post my first outfit with my new graffiti flats. Flats Friday is always my favorite day at work!





inspiredgem said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments!
> 
> *loubout* - stunning!  I wish I had your figure.
> 
> *jenay *- you look adorable!  I love your hair!
> 
> *jeNYC* - love the MBB's and your new shirt looks great!
> 
> *Batty* - you and your VP's are beautiful!  No wonder your hubby wants to get in shape for you!
> 
> *cts* - I love the leggings with those flats!
> 
> Tonight I've got to go to a product release party for Ducati's newest motorcycle - the Diavel.  This is the outfit I'm planning to wear.  I'm so excited to wear my MBB's for the first time!
> 
> Mackage leather jacket
> Vince simple white t-shirt
> Current Elliott jeans
> Black Nappa MBB's





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It was our three-year anniversary today and I'm sick with the flu so plans basically revolved around dinner. Wore something no self-respecting adult should and liked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Clichy Leopard 140 Pumps & vintage Fendi clutch





Hipployta said:


> Shirt and Skirt - PinUp Girl Clothing
> Bag - Hempleman Collection
> Shoes - Madame Butterfly Bootie





BattyBugs said:


> Another day at the movies.
> 
> BCBG Runway cashmere top (might be a dress if I get thin enough).
> BCBG leggings.
> CL Marcia Balla wedges.





jenaywins said:


> I am feeling a little redundant with the Panier 120s again, and my giant poof head hairdo, but...
> 
> On my way to dinner/happy hour with my girl Kate:





jeshika said:


> At work on a Saturday....
> 
> 
> so I decided to rebel with some spikeys!




You ladies are clearly bringing sexy back.


----------



## jenayb

Thank you for the sweet words. 

*Schnauzer*, super chic look. I lurrrrve the leopard Clichy - I would die to own them.


----------



## jenayb

*Jesh* - I am LOVING the ghost busters T-shirt with the spiked Pigalles! I would have never thought to pair those two things. So fun... I'm just digging the whole thing! 

*CTS* -  Thank you for your kind words as always, you're so sweet. I am absolutely dying over your boho look today... So fresh and breezy for the spring. You are SUCH a babe!


----------



## jeshika

BattyBugs said:


> Jeshika: Love the spikeys at work!



Thanks *Batty*! I keep jabbing myself with them though!!!! 



cts900 said:


> *jesh*!  That shirt! I must have!  You are too cute!


Thanks *cts*! Its from Forever21! Love it! So comfy!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My god woman, do you ever NOT work? But the shoes are awesome


hahaha this week and next week we have tons of deliverables due... once April rolls around, I'll be a much more relaxed person.  but yeah... late nights are expected from today through wednesday... zzzz


----------



## BijouBleu

*CTS*: loving this look on you, actually went "whoa" when I saw you. 

*Jesh*: heh, liking your spiky rebellion! Great look. 

*Jenay*: the hair, the look, the shoes, all working!! You look great! Plus black panier makes this a whole different shoe 

*Schnauzer*: fabulous!

*Hippylota*: I love your style, love!


----------



## Faraasha

*Jeshika:* You look great!!... Looooove the spikes!... I always have a soft spot of spikes.. 

*CTS:* You look wonderful!!...


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> *Jesh* - I am LOVING the ghost busters T-shirt with the spiked Pigalles! I would have never thought to pair those two things. So fun... I'm just digging the whole thing!



haha thanks *jenay*!  i wasn't even thinking matching... all i was thinking about was... i'm going to be in this for 12 hours... needs to be comfy!!!


----------



## jeshika

BijouBleu said:


> *Jesh*: heh, liking your spiky rebellion! Great look.





Faraasha said:


> *Jeshika:* You look great!!... Looooove the spikes!... I always have a soft spot of spikes..



Thanks *Bijou *and *Faraasha*! Spike power!!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you for the lovely compliments *Faraasha*, *Bijou* and my dear *jenay.*  The kids are napping and my feet are taking a much needed rest before the rest of our adventures .


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> haha thanks *jenay*!  i wasn't even thinking matching... all i was thinking about was... i'm going to be in this for 12 hours... needs to be comfy!!!



Comfy in spiked Pigalles!!!!


----------



## Hipployta

jenaywins said:


> You have such a quirky style - I absolutely love it and hope you continue to post in this thread!



Thank you and I shall



Dukeprincess said:


> *Hippolyta:* Another fabulous look!



Thank you for the compliment!


cts900 said:


> .
> *Hipployta*: I think we might be long-lost sisters .



Well hello Sis



BijouBleu said:


> *Hippylota*: I love your style, love!



Thank you so much!


----------



## siserilla

In Vegas for my best friends bachelorette party. 

Robert Rodriguez dress and my oxblood Biancas.


----------



## inspiredgem

Thanks ladies!  This forum does wonders for your self esteem 

*SchnauzerCrazy* - You look stunning!  I love the leopard blouse with the shoes!  I especially love your adorable pose in the last photo!

*Hipployta* - I love your outfit as well as your MBB's!  You have such a great sense of style!

*BattyBugs* - Another lovely outfit!  I love the way your top drapes - very flattering!

*Jenay* - I will never get tired of seeing your Panier's (that sounded funny) and your fabulous outfits.  The black/white combo is gorgeous!

*jeshika* - I'm so jealous of your spiked Pigalle flats!  I love the entire outfit - your Ghostbusters top makes me smile!

*cts* - You look lovely as usual!  The colors of your top and sweater really compliment your bone HP's! 

*siserilla* - We're shoe twins on the Bianca's but I'm sure I can't rock them like you do!  Super hot!


----------



## stilly

*Hipployta* - I just love your outfit!!! The MBBs are fantastic!!!

*jenay* - Looking amazing as ever!!!

*jeshika* - Fabulous spikes!!! They look beautiful on you!!!

*cts* - Love the HPs!!!

*siserilla* - the dress and Biancas are so sexy!!! You look stunning!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *stilly *and *inspiredgem*! 

*sis*: Looking _fabulous_!


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> At work on a Saturday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I decided to rebel with some spikeys!


 love this look!


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> I am ready for a rare day with the family with no plans....just to go out and see where the day takes us together.  I was wearing this dress and it was a little too chilly so I threw on some jeans.  I think I like it better with them! In my beloved bone HPs....



great weekend outfit!


----------



## missgiannina

siserilla said:


> In Vegas for my best friends bachelorette party.
> 
> Robert Rodriguez dress and my oxblood Biancas.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I am feeling a little redundant with the Panier 120s again, and my giant poof head hairdo, but...
> 
> On my way to dinner/happy hour with my girl Kate:


 
 WOW NICE BAG and that outfit with the Paniers!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BattyBugs said:


> Another day at the movies.
> 
> BCBG Runway cashmere top (might be a dress if I get thin enough).
> BCBG leggings.
> CL Marcia Balla wedges.


 
Very nice!!! Beautiful flats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hipployta said:


> Shirt and Skirt - PinUp Girl Clothing
> Bag - Hempleman Collection
> Shoes - Madame Butterfly Bootie


 
MBBs in action!! Beautiful!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> *Batty*: You look wonderful, hun! You must have turned heads everywhere you went!
> 
> *jenay*: :kiss:
> 
> Sorry for the crappy (and huge) Blackberry shots but I had to post my first outfit with my new graffiti flats. Flats Friday is always my favorite day at work!


 
That outfit rocks!!! And those flats


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It was our three-year anniversary today and I'm sick with the flu so plans basically revolved around dinner. Wore something no self-respecting adult should and liked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Clichy Leopard 140 Pumps & vintage Fendi clutch


 
Beautiful outfit!!! Miss Clichys


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jeshika said:


> At work on a Saturday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I decided to rebel with some spikeys!



Ok i love the shoes BUT is that a ghostbusters t-shirt!!! i LOVE!!


----------



## icecreamom

Oh my Gosh, this thread moves too fast!!!!!! *Jenay*, *cts*, *Jesh*, *Schnauzer*, *Batty* and *Hipployta*, you ladies look exquisite!!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Comfy in spiked Pigalles!!!!


Haha, I've been sitting in front of my computer for the past 10 hours... comfy enough!

 *inspiredgem*, *stilly*, *missgiannina *and *icecream*!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Ok i love the shoes BUT is that a ghostbusters t-shirt!!! i LOVE!!



 Yes it is!!! They are still available at F21! Super comfy!!! 

http://www.forever21.com/product.as...ategory_name=top&Page=1&product_id=2000005509


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> ZOMG DBF hung my mirror!!!
> 
> Going to watch the hockey game at a local bar/grill.
> 
> Panier 120
> 
> Can you see the sleeping baby in the back?



for his hanging your mirror and your fantastic outfit! Hope your team won! Well, unless they were playing the Canucks 



jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> i didn't go anywhere, i was just trying this new shirt i bought



Love the all black + MBB!



BattyBugs said:


> Okay, so last week I decided to "show" my DH,  my VP spikes (see avatar). Tonight, I decided to "show" him my nude  earth Woodstock VPs. Needless to say, they were a hit, too. It is giving  him incentive to hit the treadmill every day.
> 
> First, the shoe...
> 
> Now we have a Michael Kors dress & the shoes.



Very classy!



cts900 said:


> *Batty*: You look wonderful, hun! You must have turned heads everywhere you went!
> 
> *jenay*:
> 
> Sorry for the crappy (and huge) Blackberry shots but I had to post my  first outfit with my new graffiti flats. Flats Friday is always my  favorite day at work!



Love this outfit on you! And I love how cozy that sweater looks as well!



inspiredgem said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments!
> 
> *loubout* - stunning!  I wish I had your figure.
> 
> *jenay *- you look adorable!  I love your hair!
> 
> *jeNYC* - love the MBB's and your new shirt looks great!
> 
> *Batty* - you and your VP's are beautiful!  No wonder your hubby wants to get in shape for you!
> 
> *cts* - I love the leggings with those flats!
> 
> Tonight I've got to go to a product release party for Ducati's newest  motorcycle - the Diavel.  This is the outfit I'm planning to wear.  I'm  so excited to wear my MBB's for the first time!
> 
> Mackage leather jacket
> Vince simple white t-shirt
> Current Elliott jeans
> Black Nappa MBB's



Fierce outfit! Do you ride?



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It was our three-year anniversary today  and I'm sick with the flu so plans basically revolved around dinner.  Wore something no self-respecting adult should and liked it
> 
> Miss Clichy Leopard 140 Pumps & vintage Fendi clutch



Fantastic outfit! Happy Anni and I hope you feel better soon!



Hipployta said:


> Shirt and Skirt - PinUp Girl Clothing
> Bag - Hempleman Collection
> Shoes - Madame Butterfly Bootie



Amazing! You have great calves as well!



BattyBugs said:


> Another day at the movies.
> 
> BCBG Runway cashmere top (might be a dress if I get thin enough).
> BCBG leggings.
> CL Marcia Balla wedges.



Great outfit! What movie did you see?



jenaywins said:


> I am feeling a little redundant with the Panier 120s again, and my giant poof head hairdo, but...
> 
> On my way to dinner/happy hour with my girl Kate:







jeshika said:


> At work on a Saturday....
> 
> so I decided to rebel with some spikeys!



So sorry you have to work on a Saturday, but you should take solace in the fact that you look FABULOUS!



cts900 said:


> I am ready for a rare day with the family with no  plans....just to go out and see where the day takes us together.  I was  wearing this dress and it was a little too chilly so I threw on some  jeans.  I think I like it better with them! In my beloved bone HPs....



Great spring outfit!



siserilla said:


> In Vegas for my best friends bachelorette party.
> 
> Robert Rodriguez dress and my oxblood Biancas.



Sublime!

Phew! I think I got everyone! I started to run out of adjectives


----------



## jeshika

haha thanks, *L*! Almost done... ready to go home!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> for his hanging your mirror and your fantastic outfit! Hope your team won! Well, unless they were playing the Canucks this outfit on you! And I love how cozy that sweater looks as well!



Thanks babe, but my team didn't play. I'm a PENGUINS fan!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW NICE BAG and that outfit with the Paniers!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## myminimee

getting ready to hang out with friends... 








tank top: Jcrew
cropped jacket: Burberry
no name jeans
shoes: CL josefa


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, CTS. I really love this look on you. The dress is TDF!
Very sexy, Sis!
Wow, myminimee. Looking great for hanging out.
 aoqtpi!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*jeshika:* Love your Pigalles!

*cts:* OMG woman, you are GORGEOUS!  Love the flowy top and all of the accessories. 

*Sis:* WOWZA, hot..hot...HOT!! 

*myminime:* Love the Josefas!

Wore this for date night with my SO last night....












Dress from South Moon Under
Wolford Hero Tights
CL Ornirons
J.Crew Belt
DVF Gemini Jacket


----------



## phiphi

ladies, you are KILLING it! it is going to take me a few hours to catch up, but seriously swooning over all your outfits!

*jeshika* - very cute!

*cts* - you are the cuteness with your bohemian chic!

*sis* - wowza!!! you look so gorgeous!

*myminee* - that outfit is fun!

*duke* - the heros are perfect with the ornirons!  i'm sure you turned a lot of heads last night, especially your SO's!!


----------



## jenayb

*Duke* those tights!!


----------



## aoqtpi

myminimee said:


> getting ready to hang out with friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tank top: Jcrew
> cropped jacket: Burberry
> no name jeans
> shoes: CL josefa



Very pretty!



Dukeprincess said:


> *jeshika:* Love your Pigalles!
> 
> *cts:* OMG woman, you are GORGEOUS!  Love the flowy top and all of the accessories.
> 
> *Sis:* WOWZA, hot..hot...HOT!!
> 
> *myminime:* Love the Josefas!
> 
> Wore this for date night with my SO last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from South Moon Under
> Wolford Hero Tights
> CL Ornirons
> J.Crew Belt
> DVF Gemini Jacket



Great outfit for date night! Hope you guys had fun!


----------



## cts900

sweet *phi:* Thank you, my precious friend.  I felt quite girly all day long .  

*Duke*: Coming from the _queen of gorgeous_....I am extremely complimented.  The ring is Vera Wang for Kohl's. I am kind of obsessed with big costume rings right now.  DH is happy that it is a far less expensive addiction than CLs .  And, uh, how HOT ARE YOU in that outfit!?!?   The back seem of the tights against your CLs....va va va voom! 
*
Batty*: Thank you, mama :kiss:.  

*myminimee*: Love the entire look.  The cropped jacket is TDF. 

*aoqtpi*: Thank you for the lovely compliments .  
*
icecream*: Thanks so much! 

*l.a_girl*: You are so kind.  Thanks! 

*missg*: Thank you!  I did feel great .


----------



## missgiannina

myminimee said:


> getting ready to hang out with friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tank top: Jcrew
> cropped jacket: Burberry
> no name jeans
> shoes: CL josefa



very nice!


----------



## missgiannina

Dukeprincess said:


> *jeshika:* Love your Pigalles!
> 
> *cts:* OMG woman, you are GORGEOUS!  Love the flowy top and all of the accessories.
> 
> *Sis:* WOWZA, hot..hot...HOT!!
> 
> *myminime:* Love the Josefas!
> 
> Wore this for date night with my SO last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from South Moon Under
> Wolford Hero Tights
> CL Ornirons
> J.Crew Belt
> DVF Gemini Jacket



Love the jacket!


----------



## Miss T.

jenaywins said:


> I must love black dresses - I see a pattern here!
> 
> Another outfit for a bird-date with my DBF.
> 
> Part of my UHGF (ultimate holy grail family,) Tobacco/Black Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tonight, I'm one third of the black and tan gang!!
> 
> Crosby and Bailey would like to show their outfits as well!
> 
> *Bailey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crosby - AKA Crosbone*



I love this outfit, *jenay*, and your dogs too! They are so cute!


----------



## Miss T.

clothingguru said:


> Ok so i have 2 outfits here from the weekend.
> 
> #1- My MBB's going out with the girls.
> - Talula shorts
> - Talula dress jacket
> (Sorry for the pic being so blurry and big! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2- My Luly's
> -Wilfred Dress shirt
> -JBrand Jeans
> -Chanel Beige Lamb Med



Hot outfits, you look fabulous!


----------



## Miss T.

erinmiyu said:


> *stilly *- love the green!
> *city* - those shoes are gorgeous  you look so shiny and happy!
> *jenay* - black dresses are awesome and classic, so the love is good! the maggies are TDF!
> *clothingguru* - very cute
> 
> fake bowling after the ballet yesterday in jcrew dress and miss bunny heels. (we arrived too late to get a lane, but hung out with friends anyhow)



Wow, this dress is gorgeous and you wear it so well!


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> *erin* - Love the look!!!
> 
> Thanks *phi*!!!
> 
> I decided to wear my new Lucifer Bows out tonight with a J Crew ruffle skirt & Michael Kors sweater



Love how you style up the new shoes, Pigalle Queen.


----------



## Miss T.

ayla said:


> My Lady Clou



Great colors in this outfit!




SongbirdDiva said:


> My Sunday outfit...rocking my black patent pigalles  (sorry that the pics are so big)



What a perfect outfit, both skirt and shirt are perfect on you! 




MrsLoubou313 said:


> Suede Fuxia C'est Moi at Brunch :buttercup:



Me likey them colors, *MrsLoubou*.




Cityfashionista said:


> I wore this outfit to go to see Diana Ross for my birthday.
> 
> I'm wearing a Herve Leger dress, Tiffany Jewelry, Chanel purse & Fortuna bronze CLs.
> 
> Excuse the girls. The dress makes them stand out. :shame:



Happy belated Birthday, *city*! Great dress!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Duke* -


----------



## stilly

Dukeprincess said:


> *jeshika:* Love your Pigalles!
> 
> *cts:* OMG woman, you are GORGEOUS! Love the flowy top and all of the accessories.
> 
> *Sis:* WOWZA, hot..hot...HOT!!
> 
> *myminime:* Love the Josefas!
> 
> Wore this for date night with my SO last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from South Moon Under
> Wolford Hero Tights
> CL Ornirons
> J.Crew Belt
> DVF Gemini Jacket


 

LOVE the look *Duke*!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Miss T. said:


> Love how you style up the new shoes, Pigalle Queen.


 
Thanks *Miss T.*!!! I'm loving my Lucifers!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*P, jenay, aoqtpi, cts, missgiannina, bijoubleu, stilly!*

We did have a great time!


----------



## siserilla

Thank you, *inspiredgem*. My biancas have become my favorite pair. I wear them as often as I can. 

Thank you, *stilly, cts900, missgiannina, aoqtpi, battybugs, phi*!

Thank you *Duke*!! I love your outfit too. You look fabulous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*schnauzer- *I have to say it again, you look fabulous! 

*hipployta- *your MBBs look hot! 

*batty- *you look great! 

*jenay- *the Paniers look fab! 

*jeshika- *your spikes look great! 

*cts- *love your dress my dear! 

*sis- *hot! 

*myminime- *fabulous! 

*duke- *wow so hot! love the wolfords


----------



## jeshika

thanks *phi*, *duke* and *dezy*!

OMG *duke*, those wolfords!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Went to a casual bar with friends for DH's birthday Saturday night. 
Wore black tee, JBrand waxed venom skinnies and my Batik LPs. The Batiks got A LOT of compliments, comments and stares.
















My Batiks with my friend's Lady Peep slings


----------



## MadameElle

ALL of you are beautiful ladies with great tastes in fashion and gorgeous shoes!


----------



## jenayb

Miss T. said:


> I love this outfit, *jenay*, and your dogs too! They are so cute!



Thank you. They sure are cute, aren't they?


----------



## BattyBugs

*Duke*:  your outfit.
*Dezy*: Love the Batik LPs with the all black.


----------



## clothingguru

Miss T. said:


> Hot outfits, you look fabulous!


Thank you so much sweets!


----------



## clothingguru

*batty*: Great outfit cheeka! Love the ensemble on u! 

*hip*: Love the mBB on you!

*schnauz:* Love the leopard! Very cute outfit!

*dez:* LOVE LOVE the batiks on you sweets! You look AMAZING and you glow in every pic 

*duke:* HELLO HOT STUFF!!!  !Love the tights! You look smokin! 

*my:*You look great! 

*sis*: Great outfit! 

*jeshika:* Spikes.... love the outfit! 

*cts: *LOVE the entire outfit on you! This is my fav outfit on you yet girl! You look so chic and summery! AMAZING!

*jenay:* Love the paniers! The ensemble is perfect! 

I HOPE I DIDNT MISS ANYONE


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *Dezy*, your LP Batiks look awesome with the all black outfit!


----------



## 9distelle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Went to a casual bar with friends for DH's birthday Saturday night.
> Wore black tee, JBrand waxed venom skinnies and my Batik LPs. The Batiks got A LOT of compliments, comments and stares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Batiks with my friend's Lady Peep slings


LP are sooo comfy and beautiful!!!


----------



## Lola May

At a friends engagement party with Tan Greissimo Pumps 
Top-thrifted
Skirt-Madewell

Had a Blast!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Lola May said:


> At a friends engagement party with Tan Greissimo Pumps
> Top-thrifted
> Skirt-Madewell
> 
> Had a Blast!!


 
That is a gorgy outfit!!! I looooove that skirt! Your outfit is so well put together. Those Greissimos are stunning!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Went to a casual bar with friends for DH's birthday Saturday night.
> Wore black tee, JBrand waxed venom skinnies and my Batik LPs. The Batiks got A LOT of compliments, comments and stares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Batiks with my friend's Lady Peep slings


 
Wow Dezy!! Those LPs I love your outfit! I really like jeans and CLs..it is my favorite look! What is the style name of your Jbrands..its all I wear in jeans..don't you just love how they fit???

Cute pic of you and your friend's CLs...I have yet to convince any of my friends to buy CLs lol It would be fun to take a pic like that! Heheh


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> I am ready for a rare day with the family with no plans....just to go out and see where the day takes us together. I was wearing this dress and it was a little too chilly so I threw on some jeans. I think I like it better with them! In my beloved bone HPs....


 
That is my favorite outfit that I have seen on you so far!!! HPs


----------



## mistyknightwin

You Ladies are soooo fly! Keep up the good work


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Lola May said:


> At a friends engagement party with Tan Greissimo Pumps
> Top-thrifted
> Skirt-Madewell
> 
> Had a Blast!!


----------



## Akalyah

Wow Nice ladies..


----------



## cts900

*l.a_girl*: Thank you so much, hun.  

*Lola May*: I am loving your skirt!  Your smile is beautiful also .

*clothingguru*: You just made my day, sweet pea.  Thank you!  

*dezy*: Thank you for the lovely compliment.  You are looking so HOT in those pics.  Love the pic of you and your friend's shoes.  Cute!


----------



## NANI1972

Batty: Love your Woodstock VPs. It's great that you are adding higher heels to your collection!

CTS: Love your outfits! And those graffiti flats are adorbs!

SchnauzerCrazy : Leopard Miss clichy! 

Hipployta: Love the MBB on you! Great outfit!

J'enay: Love both outfits and your hair looks fab. hehe you look different in every pic, but that's a good thing. You adapt to your oufits very well.


jeshika: Aw sorry you had to work on the weekend...that stinks. But hey yoy rocked it out wearing your spikes!

siserilla: You look so pretty! Hope you had a grat time!

myminimee: Oooh, love your Josefas. You look great!

Duke: HAWT!!! Your SO is a lucky man!

dezynrbaglaydee: Of course love the Batiks! And the jeans are great. You look beautiful as usual.


----------



## BellaShoes

Good Morning Ladies!!!

It is a happy day in Northern California! Our rain has stopped (21 days of rain in the last 28!).... and the peep toes are out!

My black kid *Hyper Prives*... paired with a DVF wrap top and VS Slacks.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Bella* you look so chic as always! 

Everyone looks so lovely. This thread moves so fast so I apologize for not commenting on every individual outfits.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Very fashionable Bella! Glad the rain has stopped - time for those rose-golds?


----------



## Lola May

Thank You so much Ladies...!!!! You all sure make a girl feel good (Muah)


----------



## CMM

Here are my black patent VP's and a DVF dress for my engagement pics. You get a great shot of the shoe in the first picture. The second picture is my favorite for our session.


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMg, I love those pics *CMM!*

Thank you so much *NANI!*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CMM said:


> Here are my black patent VP's and a DVF dress for my engagement pics. You get a great shot of the shoe in the first picture. The second picture is my favorite for our session.



Beautiful photos -- I'm sure they'll make wonderful memories for you and your future husband! 

... My DH and I eloped and photos like yours makes me wish we would've brought along a photographer or something


----------



## CMM

Thanks DukePrincess and SchnauzerCrazy. I am thrilled with how the photos came out!!!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> J'enay: Love both outfits and your hair looks fab. hehe you look different in every pic, but that's a good thing. You adapt to your oufits very well.


 
Lol, thanks babe.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

CMM - congrats on the engagement! 

I've had friends take pics at the same exhibit and love seeing the local as a backdrop every time! 

I recently took my e-pics too. My DF rolled his eyes everytime I changed shoes and/or purses.


----------



## clothingguru

*LOLA*: Love your outfit girl!

*Bella*: i LOVE that DVF top on you, its gorgeous!! Your entire outfit i love 

*CMM:* Lovely engagement shots!!!! Love the shoes!


----------



## CMM

crazzee_shopper said:


> CMM - congrats on the engagement!
> 
> I've had friends take pics at the same exhibit and love seeing the local as a backdrop every time!
> 
> I recently took my e-pics too. My DF rolled his eyes everytime I changed shoes and/or purses.


 
To say that my fiancé was not impressed everytime I changed shoes, earrings, outfits, etc. would be an understatement. He was a trooper though and even agreed to one full costume change. The pics turned out amazing though, so all of his eye rolling was worth it.


----------



## Cityfashionista

You ladies all look great! 

Today I wore my DVF dress, Marc by Marc Jacobs sunnies, Chloe Edith bag Tiffany Jewelery & Contente thigh high boots.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies all look great!
> 
> Today I wore my DVF dress, Marc by Marc Jacobs sunnies, Chloe Edith bag Tiffany Jewelery & Contente thigh high boots.



HOT! No wonder homeless men try to talk to you - you're the best thing they've seen all day


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies all look great!
> 
> Today I wore my DVF dress, Marc by Marc Jacobs sunnies, Chloe Edith bag Tiffany Jewelery & Contente thigh high boots.



Love the outfit  over the boots!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> HOT! No wonder homeless men try to talk to you - you're the best thing they've seen all day



:lolots: You would think it'd be the food trucks across the streets.

Some of them are women & it always ends with them making fun of me because I can't walk in my shoes. 

I guess me fumbling around in my shoes is entertaining. :lolots:



KarenBorter said:


> Love the outfit  over the boots!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Yipes this thread moves so fast and you ladies are all so fabulous....

*Hipployta* - super duper cute outfit paired smashingly with the MBB's.  I hope you keep posting up outfits too!

*Jesika* - Ummm who you gonna call?  GHOSTBUSTERS hahaha.  I just had to you look so cute here and I lurve the spikies

*Jenay* - Panier's as fab as your could never be redundant also I really really love this blouse you are wearing?  Who's it by?

*CTS* - I love this outfit!!! I want that ring I want that ring I want that ring...um yeah :shame:

*Siserella* - looking stunning from head to toe!

*Myminime*e - looking fabulous in in the josefas for hanging out!

*Duke* - you are all wrapped up here in the best way.  I'm loving your tights and jacket majorly 

*Dezy* - I freaking love your J brands here!  They are so sexy!  Um clearly you know I have undying love in my soul for the LP Batiks I think about them constantly 

*Lola May* - fabulous from head to toe.  I love love love that top! Might be because I have a sneaking love for Madewell

*Bella* - Love this DVF jacket!  Yay for no rain!!!

*CMM* - these shots are really amazing especially the second one 

*City* - my fave outfit you've posted so far.  You look lovely here!


----------



## Cityfashionista

*VSG*


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Yipes this thread moves so fast and you ladies are all so fabulous....
> 
> *Hipployta* - super duper cute outfit paired smashingly with the MBB's.  I hope you keep posting up outfits too!
> 
> *Jesika* - Ummm who you gonna call?  GHOSTBUSTERS hahaha.  I just had to you look so cute here and I lurve the spikies
> 
> *Jenay* - Panier's as fab as your could never be redundant also I really really love this blouse you are wearing?  Who's it by?
> 
> *CTS* - I love this outfit!!! I want that ring I want that ring I want that ring...um yeah :shame:
> 
> *Siserella* - looking stunning from head to toe!
> 
> *Myminime*e - looking fabulous in in the josefas for hanging out!
> 
> *Duke* - you are all wrapped up here in the best way.  I'm loving your tights and jacket majorly
> 
> *Dezy* - I freaking love your J brands here!  They are so sexy!  Um clearly you know I have undying love in my soul for the LP Batiks I think about them constantly
> 
> *Lola May* - fabulous from head to toe.  I love love love that top! Might be because I have a sneaking love for Madewell
> 
> *Bella* - Love this DVF jacket!  Yay for no rain!!!
> 
> *CMM* - these shots are really amazing especially the second one
> 
> *City* - my fave outfit you've posted so far.  You look lovely here!



The black one?

Shoot. That's just Express, girl.


----------



## missgiannina

Lola May said:


> At a friends engagement party with Tan Greissimo Pumps
> Top-thrifted
> Skirt-Madewell
> 
> Had a Blast!!



love this outfit!


----------



## missgiannina

CMM said:


> Here are my black patent VP's and a DVF dress for my engagement pics. You get a great shot of the shoe in the first picture. The second picture is my favorite for our session.



great pictures!


----------



## missgiannina

Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies all look great!
> 
> Today I wore my DVF dress, Marc by Marc Jacobs sunnies, Chloe Edith bag Tiffany Jewelery & Contente thigh high boots.


----------



## missgiannina

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Went to a casual bar with friends for DH's birthday Saturday night.
> Wore black tee, JBrand waxed venom skinnies and my Batik LPs. The Batiks got A LOT of compliments, comments and stares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Batiks with my friend's Lady Peep slings



Perfect!!


----------



## missgiannina

BellaShoes said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> It is a happy day in Northern California! Our rain has stopped (21 days of rain in the last 28!).... and the peep toes are out!
> 
> My black kid *Hyper Prives*... paired with a DVF wrap top and VS Slacks.


----------



## Cityfashionista

missgiannina said:


>


----------



## Faraasha

CMM said:


> Here are my black patent VP's and a DVF dress for my engagement pics. You get a great shot of the shoe in the first picture. The second picture is my favorite for our session.



Those so cute! Love the photos!!... Congrats! 




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> HOT! No wonder homeless men try to talk to you - you're the best thing they've seen all day



Lol.... I just had to qoute!... :lolots:... So hilarious!!... And *City* you look great!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> The black one?
> 
> Shoot. That's just Express, girl.



Lol I understand.  In any case my shoes may be high end but my clothes are all over the place.  My style is more like high end accessories meets consignment/TJ Maxx/Marshalls heaven.  Very high low so I'm digging your express top  BTW your mannerisms of speech always crack me up


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Lol I understand.  In any case my shoes may be high end but my clothes are all over the place.  My style is more like high end accessories meets consignment/TJ Maxx/Marshalls heaven.  Very high low so I'm digging your express top  BTW your mannerisms of speech always crack me up






I'm all over the place, too. For my basics, I won't spend a ton - for statement pieces, however, like blouses and dresses/etc, I will shell out.


----------



## Lola May

I dont want to forget anyone so I will not name names.... BUT THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look pretty,* Lola May*!
*Bella*, I love your top!
Great pictures,* CMM*!
Love your dress, *City*!


----------



## phiphi

*dezy* - you looks smashing! love the action shot with your friend too!
*lola* - that's a great colour, and skirt. love it all!
*bella* - great outfit! glad it finally stopped raining!
*cmm* - i LOVE those shots! congratulations on your engagement!
*city* - don't you just love DVF!

today's work outfit is also courtesy DVF with minibouts.


----------



## Jönathan

Wow I need to catch up on this thread. Ladies, you're all looking gorgeous!

*jeshika,* Cute outfit! Love the spiked Pigalles paired with the Ghostbusters T.

*cts,* Such a cute outfit. Love it with the HP's. I hope you had fun with the family!

*myminimee,* Cute outfit!

*Duke,* Wow! totally gorgeous! Those tights look amazing with the Ornirons!

*Dezy,* Gorgeous as usual. The Batiks are amazing!!

*Lola May,* What a great outfit! I love the entire outfit. Your hair and makeup is perfect!

*Bella,* Looking hot as usual! Great outfit! I'm glad it stopped raining!

*City,* Wow, looking hot as usual!

*Phiphi,* Gorgeous outfit!

I hope i didn't miss anyone


----------



## icecreamom

*Bella*, *Dezy*, *phiphi*, *CF* and* Lola*, Ladies looking beautiful! 
Loving all the DvF around here!! 
*CMM* lovely pics, congrats on your engagement!


----------



## Elsie87

*Phiphi*: Fabulous outfit; LOVE the dress! 


Me today:











H&M blazer, army print Only top, Miss Etam trousers, black patent Fendi B belt, H&M ring, Chanel sunnies, Chanel Reissue and my nichel Turbellas.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

be still my heart .... *phiphi*


----------



## Cityfashionista

Faraasha said:


> Those so cute! Love the photos!!... Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.... I just had to qoute!... ... So hilarious!!... And *City* you look great!!!





BattyBugs said:


> You look pretty,* Lola May*!
> *Bella*, I love your top!
> Great pictures,* CMM*!
> Love your dress, *City*!





phiphi said:


> *dezy* - you looks smashing! love the action shot with your friend too!
> *lola* - that's a great colour, and skirt. love it all!
> *bella* - great outfit! glad it finally stopped raining!
> *cmm* - i LOVE those shots! congratulations on your engagement!
> *city* - don't you just love DVF!
> 
> today's work outfit is also courtesy DVF with minibouts.






			
				Jönathan;18491747 said:
			
		

> Wow I need to catch up on this thread. Ladies, you're all looking gorgeous!
> 
> *jeshika,* Cute outfit! Love the spiked Pigalles paired with the Ghostbusters T.
> 
> *cts,* Such a cute outfit. Love it with the HP's. I hope you had fun with the family!
> 
> *myminimee,* Cute outfit!
> 
> *Duke,* Wow! totally gorgeous! Those tights look amazing with the Ornirons!
> 
> *Dezy,* Gorgeous as usual. The Batiks are amazing!!
> 
> *Lola May,* What a great outfit! I love the entire outfit. Your hair and makeup is perfect!
> 
> *Bella,* Looking hot as usual! Great outfit! I'm glad it stopped raining!
> 
> *City,* Wow, looking hot as usual!
> 
> *Phiphi,* Gorgeous outfit!
> 
> I hope i didn't miss anyone





icecreamom said:


> *Bella*, *Dezy*, *phiphi*, *CF* and* Lola*, Ladies looking beautiful!
> Loving all the DvF around here!!
> *CMM* lovely pics, congrats on your engagement!



 everyone.
I actually have 2 of that exact same dress! Same color and everything. Both are too big for me. :shame: I think the one pictured is the larger of the 2. I bought one to keep & one to sell but I liked it so much that I keep the other as a backup!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batty, cg, madame elle, bling, 9distelle, misty, akalyah, cts, nani, crazzee, missg, jonathan, icecreamom- *thank you all so much for the lovely compliments! 

*l.a_girl- *thank you so much!!! Yes I love JBrand, latest pair I bought are the wide legs and I wear them all the time. These are the ones I am wearing in the pics http://www.jbrandjeans.com/912_LowRise_Pencil_Leg_in_Venom_/pd/np/94/p/1654.html

*lola- *you look great! 

*bella- *yay no rain! love that DVF top every time you wear it! 

*cmm- *wow love these pics! congratulations! 

*city- *looking good! 

*VSG- *Thanks so much! 

*phiphi- *thank you! love your DVF dress! 

*elsie- *you look fabulous!


----------



## Cityfashionista

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *batty, cg, madame elle, bling, 9distelle, misty, akalyah, cts, nani, crazzee, missg, jonathan, icecreamom- *thank you all so much for the lovely compliments!
> 
> *l.a_girl- *thank you so much!!! Yes I love JBrand, latest pair I bought are the wide legs and I wear them all the time. These are the ones I am wearing in the pics http://www.jbrandjeans.com/912_LowRise_Pencil_Leg_in_Venom_/pd/np/94/p/1654.html
> 
> *lola- *you look great!
> 
> *bella- *yay no rain! love that DVF top every time you wear it!
> 
> *cmm- *wow love these pics! congratulations!
> 
> *city- *looking good!
> 
> *VSG- *Thanks so much!
> 
> *phiphi- *thank you! love your DVF dress!
> 
> *elsie- *you look fabulous!




 You can hand over those Batiks in your avi at anytime.


----------



## phiphi

*jönathan* - thank you! how are you!! i haven't seen you in SO long! *waves*
*icecream* - thanks dear!
*elsie* - thank you!! i love what you're wearing! that reissue colour is divine!
*naked* -  thank you dear friend.
*dezy* - thanks!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Phi!!*  


Very cute, *Elisa*! Love the Chanel!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

If I had thought about it before I left the house, I could've gotten a better shot than the cheezy ladies room one. LOL.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

phiphi said:


> today's work outfit is also courtesy DVF with minibouts.





mmmoussighi said:


> If I had thought about it before I left the house, I could've gotten a better shot than the cheezy ladies room one. LOL.



You ladies both look very classy and elegant!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Elsie87 said:


> *Phiphi*: Fabulous outfit; LOVE the dress!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M blazer, army print Only top, Miss Etam trousers, black patent Fendi B belt, H&M ring, Chanel sunnies, Chanel Reissue and my nichel Turbellas.



I love the way you're dressed and are obviously enjoying yourself (attitude really is everything!!!) and the color of that gorgeous Chanel -- awesome photos!


----------



## mmmoussighi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You ladies both look very classy and elegant!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## cts900

*mmmoussighi*: You look great!

*Elsie*: Your photos are adorable.  

*Jönathan*: Thank you sweet friend. We had a great day! 

*phi*: You are perfection.  The dress is TDF! 

*VeryStylishGirl*: So precious...the ring is costume Vera Wang for Kohl's.  I loves it! 

*City*: You are supersonic! 

*CMM*: Thank you so much for sharing these lovely photos! 

*Bella*: Love the look head to exposed toes.  Enjoy the sunshine! 

*NANI*: Thank you, babe!


----------



## aoqtpi

Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies all look great!
> 
> Today I wore my DVF dress, Marc by Marc Jacobs sunnies, Chloe Edith bag Tiffany Jewelery & Contente thigh high boots.



Great look! I'm jealous of your 'assets' 



phiphi said:


> *dezy* - you looks smashing! love the action shot with your friend too!
> *lola* - that's a great colour, and skirt. love it all!
> *bella* - great outfit! glad it finally stopped raining!
> *cmm* - i LOVE those shots! congratulations on your engagement!
> *city* - don't you just love DVF!
> 
> today's work outfit is also courtesy DVF with minibouts.



Beautiful outfit!



Elsie87 said:


> *Phiphi*: Fabulous outfit; LOVE the dress!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M blazer, army print Only top, Miss Etam trousers, black patent  Fendi B belt, H&M ring, Chanel sunnies, Chanel Reissue and my nichel  Turbellas.



Fantastic! Such a great casual outfit!



mmmoussighi said:


> If I had thought about it before I left the  house, I could've gotten a better shot than the cheezy ladies room one.  LOL.



Very pretty!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, I am behind again!   EVERYONE looks amazing!


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> Great look! I'm jealous of your 'assets'
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! Such a great casual outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!



 Awh thanks.


----------



## its4tina

This is one of the best threads ever.  Ladies, you all look amazing.  I love all of the fabulous ensembles.


----------



## stilly

*dezy, Lola May, Bella, CMM, City, phiphi, Elsie & mmmoussighi *- You ladies all look GORGEOUS!!! Fabulous pics!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

stilly said:


> *dezy, Lola May, Bella, CMM, City, phiphi, Elsie & mmmoussighi *- You ladies all look GORGEOUS!!! Fabulous pics!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You ladies both look very classy and elegant!!


Thank you!!!  

I need to figure out how to post the picture so it's not tiny and sideways.  LOL


----------



## mmmoussighi

And thank you, thank you, to everyone else who commented on my silly photo.  Pretty soon I'll be stylish like you ladies!  I have lots of role models.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

mmmoussighi said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I need to figure out how to post the picture so it's not tiny and sideways.  LOL



that's ok, my neck works 

As far as the tiny part - you have to upload it to Photobucket or another free photo hosting site and then list the link to it within the "image brackets"


----------



## Texlatina

New to the forum...

My No Prives with a Jessica Simpson dress


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Texlatina said:


> New to the forum...
> 
> My No Prives with a Jessica Simpson dress



welcome to the party!  And you look terrific - perfect for spring!


----------



## Texlatina

^^ Thank you!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mmmoussighi- *you look lovely! 

*Texlatina- *fab outfit! 

*duke, its4tina, stilly- *thank you all so much!


----------



## cts900

*Texlatina*: Very pretty dress!


----------



## Fashionistavava

Hipployta said:


> One of my favorite companies named Stop Staring Clothing.  They are pretty great...I own far too many of their dresses.
> 
> You could say I dress mostly in vintage, retro, and reproduction clothing from the 30 to 50s and Stop Staring is one of my top companies. I'm just waiting on the Spring line to come out now.



Thanks for sharing. Thats is a fab dress!


----------



## cts900

Me in Anthro for work today wearing my Bruges...in the faculty loo :shame:.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> Me in Anthro for work today wearing my Bruges...in the faculty loo :shame:.



Very cute! I love bathroom shots  I have never taken photos in the bathroom though because I'm terrified someone will start screaming about me being some kind of a nut or something


----------



## Elsie87

*mmmous*: Very chic!

*Tex*: That dress is divine! Perfect with those VPs!

*cts*: You look great; fab top and cardi! I'd love to get my hands on a pair of Bruges one day...


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Such eye candy ladies!!! Looking good!!!


----------



## MrsLoubou313

At a friend's house... Headed to a concert... 
Red CL Spiked Pigalle Flat #rare


----------



## Dukeprincess

*CTS*: You are just too gorgeous for words.  I am sure the other professors are super jealous!


----------



## Texlatina

Hope everyone is having a WONDERFUL Wednesday

Nude Patent Simple Pump 100's with my dress!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Me in Anthro for work today wearing my Bruges...in the faculty loo :shame:.


----------



## Texlatina

cts900 said:


> Me in Anthro for work today wearing my Bruges...in the faculty loo :shame:.



"loo"??


----------



## BattyBugs

Welcome, Texlatina! Two really cute dresses. I'm impressed with that Jessica Simpson.
CTS: Gorgeous, as always!


----------



## Texlatina

^^^ Thank you!!! I saw it in Dillards and fell in love with the style...had to have it


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Phiphi*- I'm loving your DVF wrap dress!  On a DVF note her spring collection this year is stunning!

*Elsie* - I want your long legs 

*mmmoussighi *- Utterly classic m'dear 

*Texlatina* - you look so spring ready and fresh!  And the 2nd outfit is purrrfffeccct 

*CTS* - a professor of style lol...um yeah I see that little ringy dingy .  Too bad there isn't a khols around me for miles


----------



## Lola May

Thank You so much ladies!!!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> that's ok, my neck works


 
That made me chuckle, thanks!


----------



## mmmoussighi

VeryStylishGirl said:


> *Phiphi*- I'm loving your DVF wrap dress! On a DVF note her spring collection this year is stunning!
> 
> *Elsie* - I want your long legs
> 
> *mmmoussighi *- Utterly classic m'dear
> 
> *Texlatina* - you look so spring ready and fresh! And the 2nd outfit is purrrfffeccct
> 
> *CTS* - a professor of style lol...um yeah I see that little ringy dingy . Too bad there isn't a khols around me for miles


----------



## cts900

*VSG*: Thank you so much.  Look online, mama! 

*Batty*: You are so kind.  Thanks!

*Texlatina*: Lol.  Loo = Bathroom.  Your second dress is lovely as well.  

*jenay*: You make me  . 

*Duke*: You are TOO KIND for words my princess, er, queen! Thank you, love.  

*MrsLoubou*: I can't see your pic, hun....

*Elsie*: Thanks so much!  My Bruges are sooooooo worn.  They are great workhorse shoes.  

*SchnauzerCrazy*:  Thanks, babe.  I made sure I was all alone and then shot really, _really_ fast....Love your avi! Adorable!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* Looking lovely as usual!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;18509697 said:
			
		

> *cts,* Looking lovely as usual!



Mmm-hmm!


----------



## cts900

Many :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:  *Jönathan* and *jenay*!


----------



## stilly

Texlatina said:


> New to the forum...
> 
> My No Prives with a Jessica Simpson dress


 

Love the outfit!!! Your dress & NPs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## belledejour

Beautiful outfit.  They look g-r-e-a-t on you!



Texlatina said:


> New to the forum...
> 
> My No Prives with a Jessica Simpson dress


----------



## Texlatina

Many many thanks to you ladies!

Hope I'm not posting too much...

My CL Josefa's go with so many different looks


----------



## bling*lover

*cts:* you are so gorgeous, love the outfit and also really love that ring your wearing, from what I can see I love it!
*Texlatina:* Gorgeous outfits and welcome to TPF!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Texlatina* - LOVE your outfits!  

It's sunny here in San Francisco, so I took my minibouts out for a spin 











More pictures on my blog at http://www.wendyslookbook.com/

Thank you so much for letting me share!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ great photos *wendy!*

I've really been enjoying your blog!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Texlatina* - LOVE your outfits!
> 
> It's sunny here in San Francisco, so I took my minibouts out for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog at http://www.wendyslookbook.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!


 your outfit!


----------



## Texlatina

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Texlatina* - LOVE your outfits!
> 
> It's sunny here in San Francisco, so I took my minibouts out for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog at http://www.wendyslookbook.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



You are inspiring me to get some bright colored jeans!!! And thank you for the compliment


----------



## CelticLuv

cts900 said:


> Me in Anthro for work today wearing my Bruges...in the faculty loo.



I love the bathroom shots  You look great cts!! Are the bruges as comfortable as I've heard?




Texlatina said:


> Many many thanks to you ladies!
> 
> Hope I'm not posting too much...
> 
> My CL Josefa's go with so many different looks



you can never post too much!! You look gorgeous sweetie!! love the outfits!




Nhu Nhu said:


> It's sunny here in San Francisco, so I took my minibouts out for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog at http://www.wendyslookbook.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



GREAT pictures Nhu Nhu!! I am LOVING those blue (purple?) jeans!! who are they made by?


----------



## MrsLoubou313

Code:
	






MrsLoubou313 said:


> At a friend's house... Headed to a concert...
> Red CL Spiked Pigalle Flat #rare


----------



## CelticLuv

^ they are so COOL MrsLoubou!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Texlatina* - LOVE your outfits!
> 
> It's sunny here in San Francisco, so I took my minibouts out for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog at http://www.wendyslookbook.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



Beautiful photos & you look fantastic!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

MrsLoubou313 said:


> Code:



Love those spikes! Very badass rock-n-roll


----------



## Nhu Nhu

You ladies are so AWESOME!!!  

*nakedmosher2of3* - Thank you so much!  And thank you for visiting my blog! 
*Pixiesparkle* - thank you!!! 
*Texlatina* - you should!  They're so much fun 
*CelticLuv* - Thank you so much!  They're actually really really bright blue. They're from J Brand.   I got them on Singer22.
*Mrs.Loubou* - LOVE your red spikes!  
*SchnauzerCrazy* - thank you so much!!!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

I'm waaaay behind ladies but the degree of your fabulousness is making me feel like the queen of frumpdom as I lie on my sofa in gap track pants and a hoodie. Hopefully the Irish weather will warm up soon so I can join the dress party.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Love those shoes but I cannot help but drool
At the sight of miss Alma mm in pomme you should post some action shots in the LV forum 




MrsLoubou313 said:


> Code:


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Texlatina* - LOVE your outfits!
> 
> It's sunny here in San Francisco, so I took my minibouts out for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog at http://www.wendyslookbook.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



OMG Love!

I didn't realize you were from the bay... you know there's a playdate this sat...


----------



## missgiannina

phiphi said:


> *dezy* - you looks smashing! love the action shot with your friend too!
> *lola* - that's a great colour, and skirt. love it all!
> *bella* - great outfit! glad it finally stopped raining!
> *cmm* - i LOVE those shots! congratulations on your engagement!
> *city* - don't you just love DVF!
> 
> today's work outfit is also courtesy DVF with minibouts.



so pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

Elsie87 said:


> *Phiphi*: Fabulous outfit; LOVE the dress!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M blazer, army print Only top, Miss Etam trousers, black patent Fendi B belt, H&M ring, Chanel sunnies, Chanel Reissue and my nichel Turbellas.



looking fab!


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> Me in Anthro for work today wearing my Bruges...in the faculty loo :shame:.




Always on point! love this outfit!


----------



## missgiannina

Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone is having a WONDERFUL Wednesday
> 
> Nude Patent Simple Pump 100's with my dress!



love this!


----------



## missgiannina

MrsLoubou313 said:


>



 red!!!! love them!


----------



## missgiannina

mmmoussighi said:


> If I had thought about it before I left the house, I could've gotten a better shot than the cheezy ladies room one. LOL.


----------



## missgiannina

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Texlatina* - LOVE your outfits!
> 
> It's sunny here in San Francisco, so I took my minibouts out for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog at http://www.wendyslookbook.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



great photos!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> Me in Anthro for work today wearing my Bruges...in the faculty loo :shame:.





Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone is having a WONDERFUL Wednesday
> 
> Nude Patent Simple Pump 100's with my dress!





Texlatina said:


> Many many thanks to you ladies!
> 
> Hope I'm not posting too much...
> 
> My CL Josefa's go with so many different looks





Nhu Nhu said:


> *Texlatina* - LOVE your outfits!
> 
> It's sunny here in San Francisco, so I took my minibouts out for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog at http://www.wendyslookbook.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!





MrsLoubou313 said:


>




Looking good ladies!


----------



## Helena928

wearing my newest babies:


----------



## missgiannina

Helena928 said:


> wearing my newest babies:


Gorgeous! are these 120 or 100?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Helena928 said:


> wearing my newest babies:



I love your entire look!


----------



## bling*lover

That outfit is perfect with the pigalle plato's *Helena*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Helena928

Thank you guys!!

They're the 120's and actually, not bad as far as comfort goes!


----------



## jenayb

Helena928 said:


> wearing my newest babies:


----------



## its4tina

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Texlatina* - LOVE your outfits!
> 
> It's sunny here in San Francisco, so I took my minibouts out for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog at http://www.wendyslookbook.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!


 


Wendy, you look amazingly beautiful as always!!!!   xoxoxo  ~Tina


----------



## BijouBleu

Lovely looks ladies! *

Bella,* *Nhu Nhu,* and *Helena* - Ultra Fab!


----------



## cts900

*Helena*: Always beautiful.  

*missg*: Thank you so very, very much! 

*MrsLoubou*: Yay! You look great! 

*Celtic*: Thank you on all counts!  They are actually pretty remarkable in their comfort.  They are not particularly flashy or sexy, but I love them and wear them at least once a week.  

*Nhu Nhu*: You look so lovely and so happy.  Great shots.  

*bling*: Thank you, mama.  You  made my day! The ring is a super cheap costume ring.  I think the company is City Rox???  Here are some better pics.  I love it, too!   











*Texlatina*: Never too much.  You look fab!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *Helena*: Always beautiful.
> 
> *missg*: Thank you so very, very much!
> 
> *MrsLoubou*: Yay! You look great!
> 
> *Celtic*: Thank you on all counts! They are actually pretty remarkable in their comfort. They are not particularly flashy or sexy, but I love them and wear them at least once a week.
> 
> *Nhu Nhu*: You look so lovely and so happy. Great shots.
> 
> *bling*: Thank you, mama. You made my day! The ring is a super cheap costume ring. I think the company is City Rox??? Here are some better pics. I love it, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Texlatina*: Never too much. You look fab!


 
It's like your hand threw a party and send me an invite!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Texlatina said:


> Many many thanks to you ladies!
> 
> Hope I'm not posting too much...
> 
> My CL Josefa's go with so many different looks



So versatile! I love the second dress!



Nhu Nhu said:


> *Texlatina* - LOVE your outfits!
> 
> It's sunny here in San Francisco, so I took my minibouts out for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog at http://www.wendyslookbook.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



You look FANTASTIC! You're beautiful! I love the Chanel too 



MrsLoubou313 said:


>



Great look! Hope you had fun!



Helena928 said:


> wearing my newest babies:



Hottie alert! This makes me want white jeans so badly


----------



## MrsLoubou313

*Nhu Nhu*: Thanks! & I LOVE The Photography! Your shots were awesome!
*CelticLuv*: Thanks Doll!! I Need your Display Case for your Loubous!
*SchnauzerCrazy*: Thanks! They were a HIT at the concert! lol
*ilovefashion87*: thanks! and I plan on it! I've been a lurker on TPF for a while, I'm taking things slowly! lol The CL subforum is already a VERY bad influence!! If I get into the LV one too I see lots of $0 in my future lol
*missgiannina*: Thanks! I LOVE your Lady Clou! Spike for Spike? lol
*Cityfashionista*, *cts900*: Thanks!!

Helena928: I LOVE your outfits! That peach blazer looks like one that I have from H&M! My black patent Pigalle Plato 140s are on the way! You just made me antsy for them! Your 120s are gorgeous!!


----------



## Lola May

cts900 said:


> *helena*: Always beautiful.
> 
> *missg*: Thank you so very, very much!
> 
> *mrsloubou*: Yay! You look great!
> 
> *celtic*: Thank you on all counts!  They are actually pretty remarkable in their comfort.  They are not particularly flashy or sexy, but i love them and wear them at least once a week.
> 
> *nhu nhu*: You look so lovely and so happy.  Great shots.
> 
> *bling*: Thank you, mama.  You  made my day! The ring is a super cheap costume ring.  I think the company is city rox???  Here are some better pics.  I love it, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *texlatina*: Never too much.  You look fab!



omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I die love this


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous ring cts it looks like when a big firework kind of opens up ( does that even make sense  )! I love big statement costume jewellery!


----------



## cts900

*bling*lover*: That soooo makes sense to me! 

*Lola May*: Thanks, hun! 

*jenay*: You are too funny and too adorable.


----------



## GCGDanielle

Dear Helena,
Whenever you post pics I get more excited than a kid on Christmas.  You always look so gorgeous.  I love your style.
xoxo,
Danielle


----------



## Clooky001

Helena-wow you look stunning, very chic.


----------



## nillacobain

Helena928 said:


> wearing my newest babies:


 

I love your blazer!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look fabulous!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Texlatina* - I love your posting please don't worry about posting too much I think you look smashing!  i love the 2nd outfit with the Josefa's the most

*Nhu Nhu* - I freaking love your blog!  There is a picture of you there in all black with a leopard scarf that kills me everytime I see it!  I love love love your style 

*MrsLoub* - love the pigalle spiked flats in red 

*Helena* - this outfit is perfect from head to toe.  I love that necklace that you are wearing. It looks so fun 

*cts* - you and I are about to have an accessories pow wow cause I really love your style


----------



## icecreamom

*Nhu Nhu* I was about to ask you where you got that tee, until I read on your blog that you fixed it yourself.. I Love it


----------



## Nolia

I'd love to see what you ladies would put together when wearing Mad Martas, colored Balotas or Ruby Lady Clous~


----------



## cts900

*VSG*,


----------



## Blueberry12

Helena928 said:


> wearing my newest babies:


 

You look amazing!


----------



## Blueberry12

Hot outfits *Texlatina*!

*MrsLoubou313* , you look great!  Those CL´s are TDF ! 

So pretty *Nhu Nhu*!   I adore your Chanel too!


----------



## Blueberry12

cts900 said:


> Me in Anthro for work today wearing my Bruges...in the faculty loo :shame:.


 
So pretty!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Very cute *Phiphi*!

You look great *Elsie*!

So lovely anc classic *Mmmoussighi*!


You look stunning *Bellashoes*!


Hot outfit *Cityfashionista*!


----------



## Blueberry12

Looking great *Lola May & CMM*!


----------



## Blueberry12

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Went to a casual bar with friends for DH's birthday Saturday night.
> Wore black tee, JBrand waxed venom skinnies and my Batik LPs. The Batiks got A LOT of compliments, comments and stares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Batiks with my friend's Lady Peep slings


 

HOT!

Love those shoes!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Beautiful outfit *SchnauzerCrazy *!


Very pretty *Myminimee*!


Great outfit and hot tights *Duke*!


----------



## Blueberry12

My outfit :

Dress from BCBG

Beige Cathedrales















Like the tiny buttons:


----------



## singsongjones

^^^ Very nice!


----------



## lolitablue

Lovely,* Blueberry*!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

lolitablue said:


> Lovely,* Blueberry*!!!


 

Thanx!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Blueberry12 said:


> My outfit :
> 
> Dress from BCBG
> 
> Beige Cathedrales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the tiny buttons:



Congrats on getting them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Blueberry12 said:


> My outfit :
> 
> Dress from BCBG
> 
> Beige Cathedrales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the tiny buttons:


 

Love this outfit very much!! Gorgeous CLs! I had never seen those before


----------



## clothingguru

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Texlatina* - LOVE your outfits!
> 
> It's sunny here in San Francisco, so I took my minibouts out for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog at http://www.wendyslookbook.com/
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



Are these JBrand jeggings in electric blue?
Love the look!


----------



## clothingguru

Ladies you all look splendid!!! Im so far behind


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *blueberry*.  You look amazing in your Cathedrals.  I am delighted for you on such a precious find!


----------



## stilly

*Helena928* - Love the outfit with the nude Platos!!! Beautiful!!!

*Blueberry* - Amazing outfit!!! Gorgeous CLs!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Your catherdral go perfectly with that dress blueberry, you look gorgeous!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Blueberry *- Gorgeous!


----------



## candyapples88

Taking my Luxura out for a spin...


----------



## cts900

^^GREAT belt! Sexy little thang, you!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Yup!  They come in red, pink, and yellow too!  



clothingguru said:


> Are these JBrand jeggings in electric blue?
> Love the look!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Nhu Nhu said:


> Yup!  They come in red, pink, and yellow too!


*Nhu Nhu* do you mind me asking where you got them from? I tried lookingonline but the website doesn't have them..I love bright coloured pants/jeans


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

pixiesparkle said:


> *Nhu Nhu* do you mind me asking where you got them from? I tried lookingonline but the website doesn't have them..I love bright coloured pants/jeans



Try here....

http://www.jbrandjeans.com/811_MidRise_Skinny_Leg_in_Bright_Royal/pd/np/135/p/1860.html

Singer22 has them too but in less size availability...


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Sure!  You can get them on Singer22.com

http://www.singer22.com/811k120kk.html



pixiesparkle said:


> *Nhu Nhu* do you mind me asking where you got them from? I tried lookingonline but the website doesn't have them..I love bright coloured pants/jeans


----------



## pixiesparkle

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Try here....
> 
> http://www.jbrandjeans.com/811_MidRise_Skinny_Leg_in_Bright_Royal/pd/np/135/p/1860.html
> 
> Singer22 has them too but in less size availability...





Nhu Nhu said:


> Sure!  You can get them on Singer22.com
> 
> http://www.singer22.com/811k120kk.html


thank you!! the colours are so bright I  them! trying to figure out which size is right for me now..lol..not a clue, the size chart doesn't seem to match


----------



## Blueberry12

l.a_girl19 said:


> Love this outfit very much!! Gorgeous CLs! I had never seen those before


 

Thanx!

The Cathedrales are quite rare.


----------



## Blueberry12

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats on getting them!


 


Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

cts900 said:


> Thank you, *blueberry*. You look amazing in your Cathedrals. I am delighted for you on such a precious find!


 

Thanx a lot!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx a lot *Bling*lover , Stilly , BijouBleu* !!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Blueberry12 said:


> HOT!
> 
> Love those shoes!!!


 
thank you *blueberry!*


----------



## candyapples88

cts900 said:


> ^^GREAT belt! Sexy little thang, you!



Thanks babe! I got the belt at Target


----------



## Daniellejp

This was taken last year.  Dress: BCBGMaxAzria. Shoes: Louboutin No. Prive Glitter.  Clutch: vintage/no clue who designed it.


----------



## aoqtpi

Blueberry12 said:


> My outfit :
> 
> Dress from BCBG
> 
> Beige Cathedrales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the tiny buttons:



You look great! I love that dress!



candyapples88 said:


> Taking my Luxura out for a spin...



Hottie! I love that outfit! Do you have a tattoo on your hip?



Daniellejp said:


> This was taken last year.  Dress:  BCBGMaxAzria. Shoes: Louboutin No. Prive Glitter.  Clutch: vintage/no  clue who designed it.



Wowwee! I have no words! Is that an LV bangle?


----------



## Blueberry12

aoqtpi said:


> You look great! I love that dress!


 

Thank you!


----------



## cts900

*Daniellejp*: Very pretty dress!



candyapples88 said:


> Thanks babe! I got the belt at Target



That makes it even _better_!


----------



## Daniellejp

aoqtpi said:


> Wowwee! I have no words! Is that an LV bangle?




Thank you!   YES, that's a parme LV inclusion bangle, mixed in with some random others.  Good eye!




cts900 said:


> *Daniellejp*: Very pretty dress!


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Blueberry* - I already said it but you look fabulous.  What I really love are the tiny satin pill buttons of your blouse.  So feminine 

*Candyapples* - mama I don't know where you are going in those Luxura's but I know the wolf whistles and cat calls will be following  Hot stuff 

*Danielle* - a head to toe hit!  I love how the glittering shoes set off the perfect simplicity of this dress


----------



## Blueberry12

VeryStylishGirl said:


> *Blueberry - I already said it but you look fabulous. What I really love are the tiny satin pill buttons of your blouse. So feminine *
> 
> *Candyapples* - mama I don't know where you are going in those Luxura's but I know the wolf whistles and cat calls will be following  Hot stuff
> 
> *Danielle* - a head to toe hit! I love how the glittering shoes set off the perfect simplicity of this dress


 


Thanx!!!


----------



## candyapples88

VeryStylishGirl said:


> *Blueberry* - I already said it but you look fabulous.  What I really love are the tiny satin pill buttons of your blouse.  So feminine
> 
> *Candyapples* - mama I don't know where you are going in those Luxura's but I know the wolf whistles and cat calls will be following  Hot stuff
> 
> *Danielle* - a head to toe hit!  I love how the glittering shoes set off the perfect simplicity of this dress




Thanks hun!




aoqtpi said:


> You look great! I love that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Hottie! I love that outfit! Do you have a tattoo on your hip?
> 
> 
> 
> Wowwee! I have no words! Is that an LV bangle?




Yes it is, got it when I was 14 :shame:


----------



## aoqtpi

candyapples88 said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, got it when I was 14 :shame:



Cool! What's it of?


----------



## candyapples88

aoqtpi said:


> Cool! What's it of?



Butterfly


----------



## BellaShoes

Me going to the SF TPF meet yeaterday....

7 Skinnies
BCBG Jacket
BCBG tunic
Alexander McQueen Scarf
BABELS!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Danielle!


----------



## BellaShoes

Candy, love the luxura!

Blue, gorgeous Cathedrals!


----------



## jeNYC

^ love the jacket Bella!!

here's my pic from last night in my MBB


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Went to a casual bar with friends for DH's birthday Saturday night.
> Wore black tee, JBrand waxed venom skinnies and my Batik LPs. The Batiks got A LOT of compliments, comments and stares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Batiks with my friend's Lady Peep slings



Be still my racing heart... be still


----------



## MrsLoubou313

Thanks VeryStylishGirl and BlueBerry12

My Hubby's Surprise Bday Party Dinner!
My CL Friend from MD flew in for Charlie Sheen Show (which was a TOTAL PlaneCrash! smh, Thankfully my Ticket was a Gift!)

My Blue Leopard Pigalle 100 (Thanks Speedah!)
Louis Vuitton Alma MM in Pomme for ilovefashion87 lol
Skirt by Bebe
Jacket by INC


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Black Patent Biancas!


----------



## phiphi

*blueberry* - absolutely adorable!
*candy* - HAWT! 
*danielle* - love the look!
*bella* - what a chic outfit - perfect for a meet up!
*jeNYC* - you look fierce!
*mrsloubou* - you look so cute! (i adore the alma - you wear her so well!) great action shot with your friend!
*ilovecoco* - amazing from head to toe!

today was the maiden voyage for the batik ron rons. club monaco outfit.


----------



## clothingguru

Nhu Nhu said:


> Yup!  They come in red, pink, and yellow too!



I have them in the electric blue too! Love them!


----------



## jeNYC

*phiphi*, i'm so jealous you have the batik ron rons


----------



## Dukeprincess

*mrsloubou*: Aww, how sweet and you look fabulous!  (give me that Pomme Alma too! )

*Phiphi:* OMG, I  that dress + shoes!  LOOOOOOOOOVEEEE!

*ilove:* Cute look!


----------



## PeepToe

My first outfit pic! I finally got a full length mirror that is still sitting on the floor. Ignore all the smudges on the mirror. My 1y/o loves smooching himself in the mirror!
Spent the day shopping today in my Maleva's!


----------



## GCGDanielle

PeepToe said:


> My first outfit pic! I finally got a full length mirror that is still sitting on the floor. Ignore all the smudges on the mirror. My 1y/o loves smooching himself in the mirror!
> Spent the day shopping today in my Maleva's!



Beautiful!


----------



## Clooky001

PeepToe said:


> My first outfit pic! I finally got a full length mirror that is still sitting on the floor. Ignore all the smudges on the mirror. My 1y/o loves smooching himself in the mirror!
> Spent the day shopping today in my Maleva's!



Stunning


----------



## sobe2009

*Peeptoe*, wowza!! u look great


----------



## missgiannina

BellaShoes said:


> Me going to the SF TPF meet yeaterday....
> 
> 7 Skinnies
> BCBG Jacket
> BCBG tunic
> Alexander McQueen Scarf
> BABELS!



love the jacket!


----------



## missgiannina

jeNYC said:


> ^ love the jacket Bella!!
> 
> here's my pic from last night in my MBB


pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

ilovecocohanel said:


> Black Patent Biancas!



i love biancas!


----------



## missgiannina

phiphi said:


> *blueberry* - absolutely adorable!
> *candy* - HAWT!
> *danielle* - love the look!
> *bella* - what a chic outfit - perfect for a meet up!
> *jeNYC* - you look fierce!
> *mrsloubou* - you look so cute! (i adore the alma - you wear her so well!) great action shot with your friend!
> *ilovecoco* - amazing from head to toe!
> 
> today was the maiden voyage for the batik ron rons. club monaco outfit.


----------



## missgiannina

PeepToe said:


> My first outfit pic! I finally got a full length mirror that is still sitting on the floor. Ignore all the smudges on the mirror. My 1y/o loves smooching himself in the mirror!
> Spent the day shopping today in my Maleva's!



you look great! were they comfortable?


----------



## jeshika

*Peep*, you look so great!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *jeNYC, duke & missgiannina*!
*peep* - you look fantastic!


----------



## PeepToe

phiphi said:


> today was the maiden voyage for the batik ron rons. club monaco outfit.


Batik Ron Ron's!!!  Love your look!


----------



## PeepToe

*GCGDanielle, Clooky001, sobe2009, missgiannina, jeshika, phiphi!!*


----------



## PeepToe

missgiannina said:


> you look great! were they comfortable?


These fit my feet perfectly everywhere. So I think they are super comfortable! They are by far my fav shoe.


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> Me going to the SF TPF meet yeaterday....
> 
> 7 Skinnies
> BCBG Jacket
> BCBG tunic
> Alexander McQueen Scarf
> BABELS!



Beautiful!



jeNYC said:


> ^ love the jacket Bella!!
> 
> here's my pic from last night in my MBB



All you ladies look hot!



MrsLoubou313 said:


> Thanks VeryStylishGirl and BlueBerry12
> 
> My Hubby's Surprise Bday Party Dinner!
> My CL Friend from MD flew in for Charlie Sheen Show (which was a TOTAL PlaneCrash! smh, Thankfully my Ticket was a Gift!)
> 
> My Blue Leopard Pigalle 100 (Thanks Speedah!)
> Louis Vuitton Alma MM in Pomme for ilovefashion87 lol
> Skirt by Bebe
> Jacket by INC



Great outfit!



ilovecocohanel said:


> Black Patent Biancas!



Love that dress!



phiphi said:


> *blueberry* - absolutely adorable!
> *candy* - HAWT!
> *danielle* - love the look!
> *bella* - what a chic outfit - perfect for a meet up!
> *jeNYC* - you look fierce!
> *mrsloubou* - you look so cute! (i adore the alma - you wear her so well!) great action shot with your friend!
> *ilovecoco* - amazing from head to toe!
> 
> today was the maiden voyage for the batik ron rons. club monaco outfit.



Wow, I had been wondering how one would pair the batik Ron Rons, and this is a fantastic look!



PeepToe said:


> My first outfit pic! I finally got a full length  mirror that is still sitting on the floor. Ignore all the smudges on  the mirror. My 1y/o loves smooching himself in the mirror!
> Spent the day shopping today in my Maleva's!



Sexay! I could never shop in heels! Good for you!


----------



## stilly

PeepToe said:


> My first outfit pic! I finally got a full length mirror that is still sitting on the floor. Ignore all the smudges on the mirror. My 1y/o loves smooching himself in the mirror!
> Spent the day shopping today in my Maleva's!


 
You look amazing *Peep*!!! Love the pic!!!


----------



## cts900

*Peep*: You look fabulous. 

sweet *phi*: You and that dress were made for each other.  The Ron Rons ain't half bad either.  Dynamite! 

*MrsLoubou*: You all look incredibly happy!  Thank you for sharing.  You are all gorgeous! 

*jeNYC*: What a pretty look.  So fun!

*Bella*: You are a goddess.


----------



## stilly

*bella* - I love your skinnys & boots!!!

*jeNYC* - I can never get enough MBBs!!! Gorgeous!!!

*MrsLoubou313* - The leopards look spectacular!!! Perfect!!!

*Ilovecocohanel *- Very sexy Biancas!!!

*phi* - You look amazing in your dress and CLs!!! Love it!!!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> *blueberry* - absolutely adorable!
> *candy* - HAWT!
> *danielle* - love the look!
> *bella* - what a chic outfit - perfect for a meet up!
> *jeNYC* - you look fierce!
> *mrsloubou* - you look so cute! (i adore the alma - you wear her so well!) great action shot with your friend!
> *ilovecoco* - amazing from head to toe!
> 
> today was the maiden voyage for the batik ron rons. club monaco outfit.



You are just perfection. 



Ugh I want Batik Ron Rons so baaaaaaaaaad!


----------



## pixiesparkle

My Bibi getting ready for her maiden voyage I've only been wearing her around the house as it's been wet in Sydney lately..pls excuse the blotchy red nail polish, my manicure is long overdue


----------



## 9distelle

PeepToe said:


> My first outfit pic! I finally got a full length mirror that is still sitting on the floor. Ignore all the smudges on the mirror. My 1y/o loves smooching himself in the mirror!
> Spent the day shopping today in my Maleva's!


Woow!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> My Bibi getting ready for her maiden voyage I've only been wearing her around the house as it's been wet in Sydney lately..pls excuse the blotchy red nail polish, my manicure is long overdue



I think you look beautiful! Gorgeous color!


----------



## aoqtpi

pixiesparkle said:


> My Bibi getting ready for her maiden voyage I've only been wearing her around the house as it's been wet in Sydney lately..pls excuse the blotchy red nail polish, my manicure is long overdue



Love this outfit! That top is fantastic!


----------



## phiphi

PeepToe said:


> Batik Ron Ron's!!!  Love your look!


 
thank you *peep*!



aoqtpi said:


> Wow, I had been wondering how one would pair the batik Ron Rons, and this is a fantastic look!


 
thanks dear *aoqtpi*! i was trying not to go for my staple LBD, and this was a neutral worthy of the batiks!



cts900 said:


> sweet *phi*: You and that dress were made for each other. The Ron Rons ain't half bad either. Dynamite!


 
my darling *cts* - thank you for making me feel like a million bucks, sweets. 



stilly said:


> *phi* - You look amazing in your dress and CLs!!! Love it!!!


 
*stilly - *thank you 



jenaywins said:


> You are just perfection.  Ugh I want Batik Ron Rons so baaaaaaaaaad!


 
awww  thank you *jenay*! 


*pixie* - your outfit is perfect with the bibis! you look amazing!


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think you look beautiful! Gorgeous color!


thank you!! I love them to bitss


aoqtpi said:


> Love this outfit! That top is fantastic!


Thanks *aoqtpi*! I found this top when I was on vacay in HK..I love the frilly layers, my size was sold out so I took the next size up which is a little bit loose but still fits ok


phiphi said:


> *pixie* - your outfit is perfect with the bibis! you look amazing!


*phiphi* thank you!! The tanzanite Bibis on their own is stunning, however due to the bright colour sometimes it's hard for me to find an outfit that matches them because I love colourful clothes too


----------



## LornaLou

You all look great! I especially love those blue Bibi's


----------



## l.a_girl19

pixiesparkle said:


> My Bibi getting ready for her maiden voyage I've only been wearing her around the house as it's been wet in Sydney lately..pls excuse the blotchy red nail polish, my manicure is long overdue


 
What a dreamy color!! Love them!! Aweome outfit!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

You look fab! Love that Alma 





MrsLoubou313 said:


> Thanks VeryStylishGirl and BlueBerry12
> 
> My Hubby's Surprise Bday Party Dinner!
> My CL Friend from MD flew in for Charlie Sheen Show (which was a TOTAL PlaneCrash! smh, Thankfully my Ticket was a Gift!)
> 
> My Blue Leopard Pigalle 100 (Thanks Speedah!)
> Louis Vuitton Alma MM in Pomme for ilovefashion87 lol
> Skirt by Bebe
> Jacket by INC


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Daniellejp said:


> This was taken last year.  Dress: BCBGMaxAzria. Shoes: Louboutin No. Prive Glitter. Clutch: vintage/no clue who designed it.


 *Danielle *you look great! 


BellaShoes said:


> Me going to the SF TPF meet yeaterday....
> 
> 7 Skinnies
> BCBG Jacket
> BCBG tunic
> Alexander McQueen Scarf
> BABELS!


 
Fabulous *Bella! *and thank you! can't wait to see yours!



jeNYC said:


> ^
> here's my pic from last night in my MBB


 
so hot! 



MrsLoubou313 said:


> My Blue Leopard Pigalle 100 (Thanks Speedah!)
> Louis Vuitton Alma MM in Pomme for ilovefashion87 lol
> Skirt by Bebe
> Jacket by INC


 
fab! 



ilovecocohanel said:


> Black Patent Biancas!


 
so lovely! 



phiphi said:


> today was the maiden voyage for the batik ron rons. club monaco outfit.


 

great outfit *phiphi! *



PeepToe said:


> Spent the day shopping today in my Maleva's!


*Peeptoe *so hot!  



pixiesparkle said:


> My Bibi getting ready for her maiden voyage


love them *pixie! *


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

me & my c'est moi booties at work


----------



## soleilbrun

Blueberry12 said:


> My outfit :
> 
> Dress from BCBG
> 
> Beige Cathedrales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the tiny buttons:


 Perfection!


----------



## Blueberry12

soleilbrun said:


> Perfection!


 


Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

phiphi said:


> *blueberry* - absolutely adorable!
> *candy* - HAWT!
> *danielle* - love the look!
> *bella* - what a chic outfit - perfect for a meet up!
> *jeNYC* - you look fierce!
> *mrsloubou* - you look so cute! (i adore the alma - you wear her so well!) great action shot with your friend!
> *ilovecoco* - amazing from head to toe!
> 
> today was the maiden voyage for the batik ron rons. club monaco outfit.


 


Thank you!


Your Ron Ron´s are stunning!


----------



## Blueberry12

BellaShoes said:


> Me going to the SF TPF meet yeaterday....
> 
> 7 Skinnies
> BCBG Jacket
> BCBG tunic
> Alexander McQueen Scarf
> BABELS!


 


Stunning outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

BellaShoes said:


> Candy, love the luxura!
> 
> Blue, gorgeous Cathedrals!


 


Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

Very pretty *JeNYC*!!!

Great outfits *MrsLoubou313*! I love the bags too!

Cute outfit *Ilovecocohanel* !


----------



## Blueberry12

Very pretty outfit*PeepToe*!!!

Those Bibi´s are so hot *Pixiesparkle*!


----------



## Blueberry12

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> me & my c'est moi booties at work


 

Hot outfit!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I had to go back 10 pages, so please forgive me if I've missed anyone.

*Texlatina*: More cute outfits.
*Nhu Nhu*: I love the creative photos.
*MrsLoub*: Nice to see you posting outfits. Very cute! Love the ones of you & your friend.
*Helena*: Your Pigalle Plato are gorgy.
*Blueberry*: Love the dress.
*Daniellejp*: Beautiful dress.
*Bella*: Smokin' hot!
*JeNYC*: Love the MBB in action, shot.
*Phi*:  Your entire look.
*Peep*: Wow! Great look!
*Pixie*: Pretty dress.
*Gab*: I love that you are wearing your booties at work. It looks like you might spend a lot of time on your feet.


----------



## cts900

Love your tights, *Gab*! 

*Pixie*, you are always adorable.  

This is me in my camel VPs for work today.  This pic is so flippin' dark....but this dress actually has a pretty ruffle detail down the front.  I will try to capture it better next time .


----------



## Blueberry12

cts900 said:


> Love your tights, *Gab*!
> 
> *Pixie*, you are always adorable.
> 
> This is me in my camel VPs for work today. This pic is so flippin' dark....but this dress actually has a pretty ruffle detail down the front. I will try to capture it better next time .


 


Very cute outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx *BattyBugs*!


----------



## missgiannina

pixiesparkle said:


> My Bibi getting ready for her maiden voyage I've only been wearing her around the house as it's been wet in Sydney lately..pls excuse the blotchy red nail polish, my manicure is long overdue



 the color is fab! you look great!


----------



## missgiannina

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> me & my c'est moi booties at work


pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> Love your tights, *Gab*!
> 
> *Pixie*, you are always adorable.
> 
> This is me in my camel VPs for work today.  This pic is so flippin' dark....but this dress actually has a pretty ruffle detail down the front.  I will try to capture it better next time .


 beautiful!


----------



## PeepToe

cts900 said:


> Love your tights, *Gab*!
> 
> *Pixie*, you are always adorable.
> 
> This is me in my camel VPs for work today.  This pic is so flippin' dark....but this dress actually has a pretty ruffle detail down the front.  I will try to capture it better next time .


 You look hot!


----------



## aoqtpi

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> me & my c'est moi booties at work



Where do you work? Looks nice! Love the outfit!



cts900 said:


> Love your tights, *Gab*!
> 
> *Pixie*, you are always adorable.
> 
> This is me in my camel VPs for work today.  This pic is so flippin'  dark....but this dress actually has a pretty ruffle detail down the  front.  I will try to capture it better next time .



Pretty!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Daniellejp said:


> This was taken last year.  Dress: BCBGMaxAzria. Shoes: Louboutin No. Prive Glitter.  Clutch: vintage/no clue who designed it.





BellaShoes said:


> Me going to the SF TPF meet yeaterday....
> 
> 7 Skinnies
> BCBG Jacket
> BCBG tunic
> Alexander McQueen Scarf
> BABELS!





jeNYC said:


> ^ love the jacket Bella!!
> 
> here's my pic from last night in my MBB





MrsLoubou313 said:


> Thanks VeryStylishGirl and BlueBerry12
> 
> My Hubby's Surprise Bday Party Dinner!
> My CL Friend from MD flew in for Charlie Sheen Show (which was a TOTAL PlaneCrash! smh, Thankfully my Ticket was a Gift!)
> 
> My Blue Leopard Pigalle 100 (Thanks Speedah!)
> Louis Vuitton Alma MM in Pomme for ilovefashion87 lol
> Skirt by Bebe
> Jacket by INC





ilovecocohanel said:


> Black Patent Biancas!





phiphi said:


> *blueberry* - absolutely adorable!
> *candy* - HAWT!
> *danielle* - love the look!
> *bella* - what a chic outfit - perfect for a meet up!
> *jeNYC* - you look fierce!
> *mrsloubou* - you look so cute! (i adore the alma - you wear her so well!) great action shot with your friend!
> *ilovecoco* - amazing from head to toe!
> 
> today was the maiden voyage for the batik ron rons. club monaco outfit.





PeepToe said:


> My first outfit pic! I finally got a full length mirror that is still sitting on the floor. Ignore all the smudges on the mirror. My 1y/o loves smooching himself in the mirror!
> Spent the day shopping today in my Maleva's!





pixiesparkle said:


> My Bibi getting ready for her maiden voyage I've only been wearing her around the house as it's been wet in Sydney lately..pls excuse the blotchy red nail polish, my manicure is long overdue





GabLVoesvuitton said:


> me & my c'est moi booties at work





cts900 said:


> Love your tights, *Gab*!
> 
> *Pixie*, you are always adorable.
> 
> This is me in my camel VPs for work today.  This pic is so flippin' dark....but this dress actually has a pretty ruffle detail down the front.  I will try to capture it better next time .




All you ladies look fabulous!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> Love your tights, *Gab*!
> 
> *Pixie*, you are always adorable.
> 
> This is me in my camel VPs for work today. This pic is so flippin' dark....but this dress actually has a pretty ruffle detail down the front. I will try to capture it better next time .


 
Love the outfit *cts*!!!


----------



## stilly

pixiesparkle said:


> My Bibi getting ready for her maiden voyage I've only been wearing her around the house as it's been wet in Sydney lately..pls excuse the blotchy red nail polish, my manicure is long overdue


 
Your outfit looks amazing!!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you for your kind comments *dezy, blueberry and batty*! 

*gab* - adorable!
*cts* - hot damn! sheer perfection!!!!


----------



## nunumgl

BellaShoes said:


> Me going to the SF TPF meet yeaterday....
> 
> 7 Skinnies
> BCBG Jacket
> BCBG tunic
> Alexander McQueen Scarf
> BABELS!



BellaShoes We are jacket twins


----------



## cts900

You are far too sweet, phi .

Thank you so much *stilly, aoqtpi, missg*, and *Blueberry*.  You are the best!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nunumgl said:


> BellaShoes We are jacket twins



Make it triplets - I have it in black


----------



## nunumgl

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Make it triplets - I have it in black



Such a great jacket!!! You ladies have great style


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nunumgl said:


> Such a great jacket!!! You ladies have great style



You too


----------



## Miss T.

You ladies look fabulous, I love this thread! Keep it coming.


----------



## Texlatina

Ladies you all look amazing! 

My Simple Pumps (Nude) with a Carolina Herrera top, cream color pants, and my Burberry bag.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Bella* - gimme that McQ scarf and those babels 

*JeNYC* - You look so tall in those MBBs.  I want to be that tall.  You look very sexy here 

*Mrs.Loub* - What a happy looking hubby and I love that double shoe shot um and of course that smashingly divine alma

*Ilovecocochanel* - Houndstooth = 

*Phiphi* - everything about this outfit is so chic.  I don't know what I love more the belted club monaco dress or those lovely Ron Ron batiks  You have such great style lady!

*Pixiesparkle* - what a ridiculously gorgeous outfit.  Tanzanite bibi's.... 

*Gab* - I really love those tights!

*CTS* - You have SUCH great taste.  Not only do you look super cute here but all of your accessories are dead on perfect. I  your style lil' road ripper 

*Tex *- the silhouette of those pants is so sexy and fresh.  Love it


----------



## PeepToe

Texlatina said:


> Ladies you all look amazing!
> 
> My Simple Pumps (Nude) with a Carolina Herrera top, cream color pants, and my Burberry bag.


You look great! And we are bag cousins! I have a different strap on mine


----------



## Texlatina

PeepToe said:


> You look great! And we are bag cousins! I have a different strap on mine



Hello from Texas, cousin! Thank you for the comments!


----------



## cts900

lovely again, *tex*.

*VSG*: You are precious :kiss:.  Thank you!


----------



## aoqtpi

Texlatina said:


> Ladies you all look amazing!
> 
> My Simple Pumps (Nude) with a Carolina Herrera top, cream color pants, and my Burberry bag.



I love this outfit! I need a pair of light-coloured pants?


----------



## BattyBugs

*CTS*: Love the dress & the way it enhances your curves. Beautiful!
*Texlatina*: Love the outfit.


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

thanks ladies  i'm a hostess at a restaurant/lounge in NJ, so i do spend a lot of time on my feet (8 hours.) The booties are pretty comfortable.

you all look fab btw!!


----------



## PeepToe

Casual day today (Well I guess the Rouge Bianca's are not that casual 
My son seem's to like them


----------



## nunumgl

Here is me on lunch break  

Hudson Jeans
BCBG Jacket
an old, but comfy T-shirt
Panier 120


----------



## nunumgl

PeepToe said:


> Casual day today (Well I guess the Rouge Bianca's are not that casual
> My son seem's to like them


 
I love this Photo!!! Fabulous combo


----------



## PeepToe

nunumgl said:


> I love this Photo!!! Fabulous combo



Thank you! I absolutely love your jacket!! Is this a recent purchase from there?!?


----------



## nunumgl

PeepToe said:


> Thank you! I absolutely love your jacket!! Is this a recent purchase from there?!?


 
Yes it actually is! I am in love with this jacket, the draping is just too beautiful. My wonderful Man spotted them, I think I have worn them everyday since I got them, 
Here is a link to them
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...&cp=4213681.4366384.2769029&parentPage=family


----------



## jenayb

nunumgl said:


> Here is me on lunch break
> 
> Hudson Jeans
> BCBG Jacket
> an old, but comfy T-shirt
> Panier 120


 
Panier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nunumgl

jenaywins said:


> Panier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Heheheh My sentiments exactly


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

nunumgl said:


> Here is me on lunch break
> 
> Hudson Jeans
> BCBG Jacket
> an old, but comfy T-shirt
> Panier 120



Tres chic  The more I see Panier's the more they start to grow on me 

ETA: do you work in an antiques store? there is a necklace in the back that looks vintage yummy!


----------



## nunumgl

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Tres chic  The more I see Panier's the more they start to grow on me
> 
> ETA: do you work in an antiques store? there is a necklace in the back that looks vintage yummy!


 
I work in an interior design store, we carry 3 local jewelry designers and one international designer. The local ones are all one of a kind, semi-precious, precious stones. I am modeling one from the store


----------



## Texlatina

aoqtpi said:


> I love this outfit! I need a pair of light-coloured pants?



Yes the light colored pants REALLY make the shoes "pop". I just bought a great pair of white skinnies from 7 For All Man Kind...LOVE them...a look inspired by BrooklynBlond 



BattyBugs said:


> *CTS*: Love the dress & the way it enhances your curves. Beautiful!
> *Texlatina*: Love the outfit.



Many thanks!!! Always appreciate a compliment on days like today 



PeepToe said:


> Casual day today (Well I guess the Rouge Bianca's are not that casual
> My son seem's to like them



Your son is adorable and he has a very stylish momma!!!



nunumgl said:


> Here is me on lunch break
> 
> Hudson Jeans
> BCBG Jacket
> an old, but comfy T-shirt
> Panier 120



I'm LOVING the t-shirt/jacket look with your Paniers. And that necklace is perfect...BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## nunumgl

Texlatina said:


> Yes the light colored pants REALLY make the shoes "pop". I just bought a great pair of white skinnies from 7 For All Man Kind...LOVE them...a look inspired by BrooklynBlond
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!! Always appreciate a compliment on days like today
> 
> 
> 
> Your son is adorable and he has a very stylish momma!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm LOVING the t-shirt/jacket look with your Paniers. And that necklace is perfect...BEAUTIFUL!!!


 
 Thank you! You are a doll!


----------



## Clooky001

PeepToe said:


> Casual day today (Well I guess the Rouge Bianca's are not that casual
> My son seem's to like them



You look lovely & your son is too cute..my daughter is the same with my shoes, just has to touch


----------



## Clooky001

Texlatina said:


> Ladies you all look amazing!
> 
> My Simple Pumps (Nude) with a Carolina Herrera top, cream color pants, and my Burberry bag.



You look HOTT.. Your outfit looks great


----------



## Clooky001

nunumgl said:


> Here is me on lunch break
> 
> Hudson Jeans
> BCBG Jacket
> an old, but comfy T-shirt
> Panier 120



OMG you look stunning love your whole outfit & the panier are super.. I def need them now.. You have made my mind up for me


----------



## PeepToe

Texlatina said:


> Yes the light colored pants REALLY make the shoes "pop". I just bought a great pair of white skinnies from 7 For All Man Kind...LOVE them...a look inspired by BrooklynBlond
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!! Always appreciate a compliment on days like today
> 
> 
> 
> Your son is adorable and he has a very stylish momma!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm LOVING the t-shirt/jacket look with your Paniers. And that necklace is perfect...BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thank you!


----------



## PeepToe

Clooky001 said:


> You look lovely & your son is too cute..my daughter is the same with my shoes, just has to touch


Thank you! Isnt it so funny? He is obsessed with shoes. He has another one in his hand, just a flip flop. I am not sure if you can see.


----------



## nunumgl

Clooky001 said:


> OMG you look stunning love your whole outfit & the panier are super.. I def need them now.. You have made my mind up for me


 
Glad to be of service  We are going to be shoe twins


----------



## Clooky001

PeepToe said:


> Thank you! Isnt it so funny? He is obsessed with shoes. He has another one in his hand, just a flip flop. I am not sure if you can see.



Bless him...kids can be too funny


----------



## Clooky001

nunumgl said:


> Glad to be of service  We are going to be shoe twins



Yay


----------



## missgiannina

Texlatina said:


> Ladies you all look amazing!
> 
> My Simple Pumps (Nude) with a Carolina Herrera top, cream color pants, and my Burberry bag.


'

pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

PeepToe said:


> Casual day today (Well I guess the Rouge Bianca's are not that casual
> My son seem's to like them



Rouge bianca=


----------



## missgiannina

nunumgl said:


> Here is me on lunch break
> 
> Hudson Jeans
> BCBG Jacket
> an old, but comfy T-shirt
> Panier 120



 very pretty!


----------



## stilly

*Texlatina, PeepToe *and *nunumgl* - You ladies all look fabulous!!! Great outfits!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Texlatina said:


> Ladies you all look amazing!
> 
> My Simple Pumps (Nude) with a Carolina Herrera top, cream color pants, and my Burberry bag.





PeepToe said:


> Casual day today (Well I guess the Rouge Bianca's are not that casual
> My son seem's to like them





nunumgl said:


> Here is me on lunch break
> 
> Hudson Jeans
> BCBG Jacket
> an old, but comfy T-shirt
> Panier 120



All of you ladies look great! 

Your son is adorable as well.


----------



## nunumgl

missgiannina said:


> very pretty!



I agree they are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## BattyBugs

What a cute photo, Peep!
Love that jacket, nunumgl.


----------



## phiphi

*verystylishgirl* - you are so sweet, thank you!
*texlatina* - fabulous outfit! i like how you paired white with the nudes.
*nunumgl* - great casual look, chic and artistic too!


----------



## nunumgl

*PhiPhi, BattyBags, Stilly, CityFashionista*
Thank you so very much lovelies


----------



## clothingguru

*nun:*Love the panier wedges on you! So cute! 

*bella:* Love the boots with your outfit!

*phiphi:* That dress and shoe combo is gorgeous on you!!!!

*mrsloubou:* Cute pics! Love the shoes with your outfit!

*ilovecoco:* Very nice bianca's!

*jeNYC:* LOVE the MBB's!!! 

*cts:* Love the Camel  LOVE the outfit on you! 

*texlatina:* Very nicely paired with your shoes!

*gab: *Cute outfit pic!

*pixie:*Love the blue!  Your outfit is very pretty! 

*Peeptoe*: Lovely outfits! 

Sorry if i missed anyone.


----------



## MrsLoubou313

I'm So behind! But Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## jeNYC

Thanks gals!

Here I am just trying on a couple of skirts i received in the mail today with my nude decollete


----------



## jeshika

*jeN*, i love the red on you!!!!


----------



## stilly

jeNYC said:


> Thanks gals!
> 
> Here I am just trying on a couple of skirts i received in the mail today with my nude decollete


 
They both look hot on you!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *CG*!!!

*jENYC*... love the red skirt!


----------



## BellaShoes

HM Leopard lined blazer
VS Slacks
Sweater tank
Henri Bendel Socialite necklace
Metallikas!


----------



## BellaShoes

And one of my boys in the background


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> HM Leopard lined blazer
> VS Slacks
> Sweater tank
> Henri Bendel Socialite necklace
> Metallikas!



Love the red/black color combo - such a classy look! And the kitty needs his own close-up


----------



## bagfashionista




----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bagfashionista said:


>



that's a great photo of you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great photo *bag!*

Thanks *SCrazy*!


----------



## BattyBugs

*JeN*: the red skirt is my favorite.
*Bella*:  your outfit.
*Bag*: love that photo of you.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

batik lady peeps..

with rose shocking birkin /iris piping and lining

sorry for BB camera quality


----------



## aoqtpi

jeNYC said:


> Thanks gals!
> 
> Here I am just trying on a couple of skirts i received in the mail today with my nude decollete



Very nice! I love the lace top too!



BellaShoes said:


> HM Leopard lined blazer
> VS Slacks
> Sweater tank
> Henri Bendel Socialite necklace
> Metallikas!



I love how the pants 'pop'! And that is one amazing necklace!

*Bagfashionista* - Very classy! I love everything about this outfit and that room's decor!



ilovecocohanel said:


> batik lady peeps..
> 
> with rose shocking birkin /iris piping and lining
> 
> sorry for BB camera quality



Great outfit!

 Birkin


----------



## phiphi

*cg* - thank you sweets! how are you?
*jen* - the nudes are perfect with your skin tone! (i'm partial to the red skirt.. you look amazing!)
*bella* - another gorgeous combo!
*bagfashionista* - great picture!
*ilovecoco* - the rose shocking is perfect with the batiks!

today's casual friday outfit - ruffles, and my beloved burgundy patent triclos


----------



## pixiesparkle

ilovecocohanel said:


> batik lady peeps..
> 
> with rose shocking birkin /iris piping and lining
> 
> sorry for BB camera quality


fab outfit! Your birkin colour is sooo dreamy


----------



## surlygirl

*phi *- your outfit is lovely! your casual outfit puts my regular day outfits to shame. I will try to step it up! and whenever you post the triclos, I regret that I sold mine for a steal. *memories ... filll the corners of my mind! misty, watercolored memories ... *


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!!!

Aoqtpi.... yes, henri bendel is a new found love...

ilovecoco, fabulous Batiks!

phi, love your look!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*P:* I couldn't focus on your cute outfit for  over your Galliera!  WANT. 

*coco:* Love the color of your Birkin with the Batiks!


----------



## jenayb

ilovecocohanel said:


> batik lady peeps..
> 
> with rose shocking birkin /iris piping and lining
> 
> sorry for BB camera quality


 
I need a Birkin in my life, STAT!  



phiphi said:


> today's casual friday outfit - ruffles, and my beloved burgundy patent triclos


 
_This_ is casual? Because you look ahhh-mazing!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

oh my.... you ladies look wonderful. 

phiphi - i think this is the first pic ive seen you in slacks.  you look great btw.


----------



## MadameElle

phiphi said:


> today's casual friday outfit - ruffles, and my beloved burgundy patent triclos



I love the LV galleria(sp?).


----------



## missgiannina

ilovecocohanel said:


> batik lady peeps..
> 
> with rose shocking birkin /iris piping and lining
> 
> sorry for BB camera quality


----------



## missgiannina

phiphi said:


> *cg* - thank you sweets! how are you?
> *jen* - the nudes are perfect with your skin tone! (i'm partial to the red skirt.. you look amazing!)
> *bella* - another gorgeous combo!
> *bagfashionista* - great picture!
> *ilovecoco* - the rose shocking is perfect with the batiks!
> 
> today's casual friday outfit - ruffles, and my beloved burgundy patent triclos



love this outfit... its perfect


----------



## missgiannina

jeNYC said:


> Thanks gals!
> 
> Here I am just trying on a couple of skirts i received in the mail today with my nude decollete



pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

BellaShoes said:


> HM Leopard lined blazer
> VS Slacks
> Sweater tank
> Henri Bendel Socialite necklace
> Metallikas!


so pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

bagfashionista said:


>


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies looking beautiful as usual... :worthy:


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> *cg* - thank you sweets! how are you?
> *jen* - the nudes are perfect with your skin tone! (i'm partial to the red skirt.. you look amazing!)
> *bella* - another gorgeous combo!
> *bagfashionista* - great picture!
> *ilovecoco* - the rose shocking is perfect with the batiks!
> 
> today's casual friday outfit - ruffles, and my beloved burgundy patent triclos


 
Love the look *phi*!!!


----------



## stilly

ilovecocohanel said:


> batik lady peeps..
> 
> with rose shocking birkin /iris piping and lining
> 
> sorry for BB camera quality


 

Great look!!! Amazing bag & CLs!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks MissGiannina!!!


----------



## stilly

BellaShoes said:


> HM Leopard lined blazer
> VS Slacks
> Sweater tank
> Henri Bendel Socialite necklace
> Metallikas!


 

Love the look Bella!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## 9distelle

ilovecocohanel said:


> batik lady peeps..
> 
> with rose shocking birkin /iris piping and lining
> 
> sorry for BB camera quality


Love your look!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Casual day out ... Skinny Jeans, Print top and my new to me Cemete flats


----------



## aoqtpi

phiphi said:


> *cg* - thank you sweets! how are you?
> *jen* - the nudes are perfect with your skin tone! (i'm partial to the red skirt.. you look amazing!)
> *bella* - another gorgeous combo!
> *bagfashionista* - great picture!
> *ilovecoco* - the rose shocking is perfect with the batiks!
> 
> today's casual friday outfit - ruffles, and my beloved burgundy patent triclos



Very nice! Though this is much more formal than my casual Friday outfit 



KarenBorter said:


> Casual day out ... Skinny Jeans, Print top and my new to me Cemete flats



Cute!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *batty* and *CG*! 

*Karen*: Loving your casual look. 

sweet *phi*: You look fabulous. I adore your ruffles! I heart *phi* in slacks! 

*ilovecoco*: Hotness!  

*bagfashionista*: Pretty photo.  

*Bella*: You shine so bright, hun.  

*JeNYC*: I LOVE the red.  Cute skirts! Sexy...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you stilly and cts!!

Karen, great, easy weekend look!


----------



## cts900

Dinner out with the girls 
Anthropologie Maxi
Simply Vera Cardi
Vivien of Holloway belt
Beige Marazul espadrilles


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bah I'm so ridiculously behind! 

*Karen -* I love that outfit, you look amazing!
*Cts-* Awesome maxi dress- I wish I could pull them off, you look great!!

I went shopping and to a movie w/ a girlfriend today:

Zara tweed blazer
J Crew Tank
William Rast Jeans
CL Scissor Girls


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, babe.  I can't really pull it off either but it was so cozy, I did not even really care.  

You look, as always, perfectly classic and put together.  You should be a stylist.  I am still _soooooo_ into the new do also.


----------



## phiphi

*surly* - hush! you are stylin! (and now i have barbra streisand in my head.. LOL!)
*bella* thank you!
*duke* - thanks hun! ms galliera says okay, but ms brea has to stay with me. 
*jenay* - lol.. ya, casual fridays in a conservative office.. thank you!!
*madameElle* - thank you! 
*crazee* - woah! really!? i do own more than one pair of pants i swear! lol. hope you're doing well!
*missgiannina*  thanks!
*karen* - that is a totally adorable outfit!
lol *aoqtpi*! yea, on some fridays i can wear jeans, but still pretty formal. thanks!
thank you *stilly*!
*cts* - hot DAMN! i so love when you post, because you rock! that's an amazing look, beautiful!
*naked* - again, a home run. a bit of chic, a dash of classy, and with a whole dollup of gorgeous! head to toe perfection!


----------



## noah8077

Naked---- I want to be like you.


----------



## stilly

Love the look *cts*!!!

*naked* you look amazing as always!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Very nice! Though this is much more formal than my casual Friday outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!



Thank you  went to go pick up my packet for the 5k I am running tomorrow (sans CLs) and a guy at the park said "pretty shoes!" AWESOME!


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> Thank you so much *batty* and *CG*!
> 
> *Karen*: Loving your casual look.
> 
> sweet *phi*: You look fabulous. I adore your ruffles! I heart *phi* in slacks!
> 
> *ilovecoco*: Hotness!
> 
> *bagfashionista*: Pretty photo.
> 
> *Bella*: You shine so bright, hun.
> 
> *JeNYC*: I LOVE the red.  Cute skirts! Sexy...




thank you *CTS* it was nice to be able to wear them


----------



## KarenBorter

phiphi said:


> *surly* - hush! you are stylin! (and now i have barbra streisand in my head.. LOL!)
> *bella* thank you!
> *duke* - thanks hun! ms galliera says okay, but ms brea has to stay with me.
> *jenay* - lol.. ya, casual fridays in a conservative office.. thank you!!
> *madameElle* - thank you!
> *crazee* - woah! really!? i do own more than one pair of pants i swear! lol. hope you're doing well!
> *missgiannina*  thanks!
> *karen* - that is a totally adorable outfit!
> lol *aoqtpi*! yea, on some fridays i can wear jeans, but still pretty formal. thanks!
> thank you *stilly*!
> *cts* - hot DAMN! i so love when you post, because you rock! that's an amazing look, beautiful!
> *naked* - again, a home run. a bit of chic, a dash of classy, and with a whole dollup of gorgeous! head to toe perfection!



Thank you *PhiPhi *


----------



## KarenBorter

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you stilly and cts!!
> 
> Karen, great, easy weekend look!



Thank you *Bella *it was nice to be able to wear one of my pairs out this weekend


----------



## KarenBorter

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Bah I'm so ridiculously behind!
> 
> *Karen -* I love that outfit, you look amazing!
> *Cts-* Awesome maxi dress- I wish I could pull them off, you look great!!
> 
> I went shopping and to a movie w/ a girlfriend today:
> 
> Zara tweed blazer
> J Crew Tank
> William Rast Jeans
> CL Scissor Girls



Thank you *Miss Mosher  *you're looking pretty fantastic your own self!


----------



## KarenBorter

p.s I should have taken a pic with the faux fur jacket by Burning Torch that I wore today with that ... it kinda completed the look


----------



## mal

*Naked!!!* Pretty fabulous accessory on your arm there. I have to go  backnow and see what shoes you were wearing cuz I didn't even notice


----------



## cts900

*stilly*: Thank you, doll! 

my sweet *phi*: You are far too generous with your encouraging compliments.  I don't deserve you!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Ilovecoco*: Very nice!
*Phi*: You look fabulous!
*Karen*: Cute casual look.
*CTS*: Love the dress. It is so flattering on you that I want it!
*Naked*: Great outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* Great dress! I hope you had fun out with the girls.
*naked,* As usual...such a cute outfit!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks *cts!* - you're soo sweet. I'm loving the new do also  Now it just needs to grow hair grow!!

Thank you sweet *P!*
*Noah*- I miss you!!!!  

 *Jonathan, Batty, Mal, and stilly!!*


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Bah I'm so ridiculously behind!
> 
> *Karen -* I love that outfit, you look amazing!
> *Cts-* Awesome maxi dress- I wish I could pull them off, you look great!!
> 
> I went shopping and to a movie w/ a girlfriend today:
> 
> Zara tweed blazer
> J Crew Tank
> William Rast Jeans
> CL Scissor Girls



NAKED!!!! You are a brunette!!! You look amazing!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*CTS*, gorgeous Maxi my dear... I wore a Rachel Pally maxi skirt yesterday!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> NAKED!!!! You are a brunette!!! You look amazing!!!!!


 
Thank you my friend!!


----------



## missgiannina

KarenBorter said:


> Casual day out ... Skinny Jeans, Print top and my new to me Cemete flats



cute!!!


----------



## missgiannina

cts900 said:


> Dinner out with the girls
> Anthropologie Maxi
> Simply Vera Cardi
> Vivien of Holloway belt
> Beige Marazul espadrilles


youre always looking fab!


----------



## missgiannina

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Bah I'm so ridiculously behind!
> 
> *Karen -* I love that outfit, you look amazing!
> *Cts-* Awesome maxi dress- I wish I could pull them off, you look great!!
> 
> I went shopping and to a movie w/ a girlfriend today:
> 
> Zara tweed blazer
> J Crew Tank
> William Rast Jeans
> CL Scissor Girls



very pretty! i LOVE the blazer!


----------



## nunumgl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Bah I'm so ridiculously behind!
> 
> *Karen -* I love that outfit, you look amazing!
> *Cts-* Awesome maxi dress- I wish I could pull them off, you look great!!
> 
> I went shopping and to a movie w/ a girlfriend today:
> 
> Zara tweed blazer
> J Crew Tank
> William Rast Jeans
> CL Scissor Girls


 
I LOVE LOVE the jacket!!! Amazing Outfit


----------



## bagfashionista

thanks so much ladies

Phi - I LOVE your outfit...and I definitely need to pull a page from your book!! and I want to see what a non-casual work outfit is!! 

naked - Love the jacket!!


----------



## nunumgl

Decided to do low-maintenance today...rather my clock decided it for me. 
I woke up with 5 minutes to get ready, sooo 
Vintage Maxi Dress (no need for leg primping)
Ann Taylor Cardigan (it's still a little chilly in NH, and needed to cover up more for work
Vintage Canvas and White leather belt
Panier 120
Accesorized at work with a Israeli necklace, it's nice to be able to model  the jewelry


----------



## candyapples88

Very cute *Nun*!!


----------



## PeepToe

nunumgl said:


> Decided to do low-maintenance today...rather my clock decided it for me.
> I woke up with 5 minutes to get ready, sooo
> Vintage Maxi Dress (no need for leg primping)
> Ann Taylor Cardigan (it's still a little chilly in NH, and needed to cover up more for work
> Vintage Canvas and White leather belt
> Panier 120
> Accesorized at work with a Israeli necklace, it's nice to be able to model  the jewelry


You look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Went to a Baptism on Saturday wearing my Nude Biancas with DVF Tabalah dress


----------



## cts900

*nunumgl*: Great photo.  Love the color of the maxi.  

*missg*: You are always so sweet.  Thank you! 

*Bella*: Thanks, my love.  Maxi cousins!  Actually, it is meant to be a cover up, but I did not want to take it off, so maxi it became! 

*Jönathan*: Thanks, my sweet friend. We had a blast! 

*Batty*: _Giiiiirrrllllll_, it is on sale at Anthro right now in every size: here. It is really meant as a suit cover up and is very sheer, but throw on some tights and you have a dress!


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Went to a Baptism on Saturday wearing my Nude Biancas with DVF Tabalah dress



I adore the sleeves.  You look beautiful.


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Went to a Baptism on Saturday wearing my Nude Biancas with DVF Tabalah dress


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Dinner out with the girls
> Anthropologie Maxi
> Simply Vera Cardi
> Vivien of Holloway belt
> Beige Marazul espadrilles



Dang girl, how'd ya get so fine?


----------



## mal

Everyone is so stylish!  *Dezy*, I adore the dress!


----------



## clothingguru

Ladies you all look great! Im so far behind!

*Cts:* LOVE the maxi dress on you! Its very pretty 
*Dez:* Love that dress!


----------



## clothingguru

Here are a couple of outfits recently:

*1)* New JBrand Skinnies, Chanel Purse, Max Azria top, Tiffany necklace, Maggies 
SORRY FOR the MESSYNESS- In the middle of moving. And Sorry for the bit of boob 




*2)* New Jenny's Jade, Wilfred Silk dress




*3)* Batik LP Talula High waisted shorts, Central park west top.


----------



## aoqtpi

clothingguru said:


> Here are a couple of outfits recently:
> 
> *1)* New JBrand Skinnies, Chanel Purse, Max Azria top, Tiffany necklace, Maggies
> SORRY FOR the MESSYNESS- In the middle of moving. And Sorry for the bit of boob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2)* New Jenny's Jade, Wilfred Silk dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3)* Batik LP Talula High waisted shorts, Central park west top.



Love all three outfits!


----------



## mal

wonderful,* CG!* the J Brands and Maggies are perfect and I LOVE the Jenny's on you!


----------



## kett

Clothing your legs are amazing! Great outfits, they are so fun.


----------



## jenayb

Woohoo *CG*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

clothingguru said:


> Here are a couple of outfits recently:
> 
> *1)* New JBrand Skinnies, Chanel Purse, Max Azria top, Tiffany necklace, Maggies
> SORRY FOR the MESSYNESS- In the middle of moving. And Sorry for the bit of boob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2)* New Jenny's Jade, Wilfred Silk dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3)* Batik LP Talula High waisted shorts, Central park west top.




All three outfits are gorgeous and your legs go on for days!


----------



## jenayb

Ok, I'm super behind on posting pics. I've really been trying to wear all of my shoes, but it seems like I just keep defaulting to my Paniers and Fine Bretelles. Womp womp. 

Tanz Bibi 






Panier 120






Fine Bretelle






And finally, a rather crappy shot I took in the reflection of the glass doors on the balcony off my office. Luxura!! 






I'm really feelin' the poof lately! artyhat:


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Ok, I'm super behind on posting pics. I've really been trying to wear all of my shoes, but it seems like I just keep defaulting to my Paniers and Fine Bretelles. Womp womp.
> 
> Tanz Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panier 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Bretelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a rather crappy shot I took in the reflection of the glass doors on the balcony off my office. Luxura!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really feelin' the poof lately! artyhat:



Cute! I love your tan jacket!


----------



## jenayb

^ Thanks!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Love the outfits Jenay.  Tanz Bibi = TDF.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Ok, I'm super behind on posting pics. I've really been trying to wear all of my shoes, but it seems like I just keep defaulting to my Paniers and Fine Bretelles. Womp womp.
> 
> Tanz Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panier 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Bretelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a rather crappy shot I took in the reflection of the glass doors on the balcony off my office. Luxura!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really feelin' the poof lately!



You look great! And the shoes are to die for!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*cg* you look amazing!


----------



## Jönathan

*CG*, Looking hot!! Great outfits! 
*jenay,* I love all your outfits! The Panier 120's are super cute!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Ok, I'm super behind on posting pics. I've really been trying to wear all of my shoes, but it seems like I just keep defaulting to my Paniers and Fine Bretelles. Womp womp.
> 
> Tanz Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panier 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Bretelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a rather crappy shot I took in the reflection of the glass doors on the balcony off my office. Luxura!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really feelin' the poof lately! artyhat:



Fabulous!  Bibis! I adore the second outfit as well!






Dress from Mango, vintage necklace off Etsy and nude patent VPs (woke up before the sun so the lighting isn't very good :shame


----------



## pixiesparkle

*CG* those legs...all 3 outfits are fab!! 
*Jenay*  your looks, especially the tanzanite Bibi **
nice outfit *aoq*!


----------



## candyapples88

*Aoq*, you look great!


----------



## r6girl2005

Magos in action at the office. I  these so much! Really thinking about the blue ones now. Someone please talk me out of it!

Skirt and top are ebay finds, not sure on the brand.


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, *Jonathan, L, and pixie*!!! 

*r6*, are you wearing your Magos today!? Me too!! 











(Hehe, Crosbone made a sneak cameo in the first shot! )


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hi girls!! You all look fantastic!!

My first CL action pic:


----------



## r6girl2005

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, *Jonathan, L, and pixie*!!!
> 
> *r6*, are you wearing your Magos today!? Me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hehe, Crosbone made a sneak cameo in the first shot! )



Yes!!! And seeing you in the blue/beige is making it WAY too tempting to get them. You're stylin' profilin' in those!


----------



## r6girl2005

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!! You all look fantastic!!
> 
> My first CL action pic:



You look dazzling from head to toe! Beautiful picture


----------



## RedBottomLover

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!! You all look fantastic!!
> 
> My first CL action pic:


you look stunning!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*r6girl2005*, *RedBottomLover* thanks!


----------



## phiphi

*nunu* - that is a great pic! the maxi is a stunning colour!
*dezy* - love the tabalah on you!
*cg* - dang.. your legs go on for days!
*jenay* - love all the shots! you are making me want magos again.
*aoqtpi* - you are the cuteness!
*r6girl* - very pretty!
*crisped* - you are rocking the studded pigalles. gorgey!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> *jenay* - love all the shots! you are making me want magos again.


 
Mago! Mago!  

*L *- sorry I had meant to comment on your pic - hotness little lady!  

*Crisp *- I love the Spiked Pigalles so very much. They are honestly one of my favourite styles!


----------



## missgiannina

clothingguru said:


> Here are a couple of outfits recently:
> 
> *1)* New JBrand Skinnies, Chanel Purse, Max Azria top, Tiffany necklace, Maggies
> SORRY FOR the MESSYNESS- In the middle of moving. And Sorry for the bit of boob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2)* New Jenny's Jade, Wilfred Silk dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3)* Batik LP Talula High waisted shorts, Central park west top.



 Gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> Ok, I'm super behind on posting pics. I've really been trying to wear all of my shoes, but it seems like I just keep defaulting to my Paniers and Fine Bretelles. Womp womp.
> 
> Tanz Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panier 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Bretelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a rather crappy shot I took in the reflection of the glass doors on the balcony off my office. Luxura!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really feelin' the poof lately!



Every outfit is on point  btw ,i LOVE the luxura!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

aoqtpi said:


> Fabulous!  Bibis! I adore the second outfit as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from Mango, vintage necklace off Etsy and nude patent VPs (woke up before the sun so the lighting isn't very good :shame


pretty!


----------



## missgiannina

r6girl2005 said:


> Magos in action at the office. I  these so much! Really thinking about the blue ones now. Someone please talk me out of it!
> 
> Skirt and top are ebay finds, not sure on the brand.



 you look great!


----------



## missgiannina

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!! You all look fantastic!!
> 
> My first CL action pic:



 love pigalle spikes!


----------



## Jönathan

*jenay, *Another great outfit! The Magos look stunning on you! 
*Crispedrosa* Great Pic!


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> Every outfit is on point btw ,i LOVE the luxura!!!!


 
Thanks girl!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;18624039 said:
			
		

> *jenay, *Another great outfit! The Magos look stunning on you!


----------



## aoqtpi

r6girl2005 said:


> Magos in action at the office. I  these so much! Really thinking about the blue ones now. Someone please talk me out of it!
> 
> Skirt and top are ebay finds, not sure on the brand.



I love this whole outfit!



jenaywins said:


> Thank you, *Jonathan, L, and pixie*!!!
> 
> *r6*, are you wearing your Magos today!? Me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hehe, Crosbone made a sneak cameo in the first shot! )



Amazing as always, *J*!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!! You all look fantastic!!
> 
> My first CL action pic:



Stunning!

Thank you *Pixie*, *Candy*, *Phi* and *J*!


----------



## stilly

*dez* - Fabulous outfit!!! You look beautiful!!!

*clothingguru* - You look amazing in all your outfits!!!

*jenay & r6 *- You girls really rock the Magos!!! Gorgeous!!!

*CRISPEDROSA* - Love the Pigalle Spikes!!! Great outfit!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you *phiphi*, *aoqtpi*, *missgiannina* and *stilly*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nun*, great photo!
*CG*, you look great in all three pics!!!
*Dezy*, what can I say doll, you are fabulous
*Jenay*, poof, you are a super star!


----------



## BellaShoes

*aoqtpi*, love the bibi's
*jenay.*.. oh my goodness, love the blue mago!!
*crisped*, what a fabulous photo! I need a new camera! BTW, love the Valentino avatar!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

To the office today.....

Diane Von Furstenberg Wrap Top
VS Slacks
Banana Republic black onyx ring
Hyper Prives
Miu Miu Matelasse Deep Purple/Blue Tote


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, *Jonathan, L, and pixie*!!!
> 
> *r6*, are you wearing your Magos today!? Me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hehe, Crosbone made a sneak cameo in the first shot! )



Look who had to get his feet into the picture?!?! he's learning from the beebs! You look great, btw, *jenay*!!! so chic! 

can't wait for my Magos to get here!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Look who had to get his feet into the picture?!?! he's learning from the beebs! You look great, btw, *jenay*!!! so chic!
> 
> can't wait for my Magos to get here!



Hehe, his feet are never far from mine! 

Can't wait for you to get your Magos! Mine were killing me by the end of the day, but totally worth it!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

**r6** you look great!!!  I think you should get the blue Magos as well..they're too gorgeous to pass hehe
**Jenay** Fabulous as usual! I can't wait to wear mine out
**CRISPEDROSA** very chic!  your studded pigalle and the Balenciaga


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> To the office today.....
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg Wrap Top
> VS Slacks
> Banana Republic black onyx ring
> Hyper Prives
> Miu Miu Matelasse Deep Purple/Blue Tote



I  this top on you


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

my outfit today. i finally got to wear my denim pepi 85 espadrilles. it was over 80 degrees in NJ today.


----------



## clothingguru

*jonathan, LVOEnyc, schnauzer, kett, mal, phiphi, missg & stilly*:  LADIES AND GENT'S! YOU ARE ALL SO SWEET! 
*jenay:* Thank you! Love all your outfits! The mago's...
*aoqtpi:* Thank you sweets! I love your outfit! SMOKING HOT in the dress! 
*crisp:* Love the outfit and the Bal 
*r6: *Love that top and skirt! You dont know who makes that skirt? I love LONG skirts and they are hard to come by. You look great! Love the mago's! 
*bella:* Thank you! I love your entire outfit as per usualy 
*gab: *Fab look!


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> To the office today.....
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg Wrap Top
> VS Slacks
> Banana Republic black onyx ring
> Hyper Prives
> Miu Miu Matelasse Deep Purple/Blue Tote



Beautiful! I love that your phone's pink too!



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> my outfit today. i finally got to wear  my denim pepi 85 espadrilles. it was over 80 degrees in NJ  today.



Great outfit! Looks comfy!

Thanks *CG* and *Bella*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, *Jonathan, L, and pixie*!!!
> 
> *r6*, are you wearing your Magos today!? Me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hehe, Crosbone made a sneak cameo in the first shot! )


 
Amazing! I love your style Those Magos


----------



## l.a_girl19

clothingguru said:


> Here are a couple of outfits recently:
> 
> *1)* New JBrand Skinnies, Chanel Purse, Max Azria top, Tiffany necklace, Maggies
> SORRY FOR the MESSYNESS- In the middle of moving. And Sorry for the bit of boob
> 
> *2)* New Jenny's Jade, Wilfred Silk dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3)* Batik LP Talula High waisted shorts, Central park west top.


 
Stunning! Love every outfit!! LP BatiksJennysand those MaggiesHow did you size your LPs?


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Ok, I'm super behind on posting pics. I've really been trying to wear all of my shoes, but it seems like I just keep defaulting to my Paniers and Fine Bretelles. Womp womp.
> 
> Tanz Bibi
> 
> 
> 
> Panier 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Bretelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a rather crappy shot I took in the reflection of the glass doors on the balcony off my office. Luxura!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really feelin' the poof lately! artyhat:


 
Always beautiful!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> Fabulous!  Bibis! I adore the second outfit as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from Mango, vintage necklace off Etsy and nude patent VPs (woke up before the sun so the lighting isn't very good :shame


 

Love this outfit


----------



## l.a_girl19

BellaShoes said:


> To the office today.....
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg Wrap Top
> VS Slacks
> Banana Republic black onyx ring
> Hyper Prives
> Miu Miu Matelasse Deep Purple/Blue Tote


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!! You all look fantastic!!
> 
> My first CL action pic:


 
WOW! Love those Pigalles! Fantastic outfit!


----------



## l.a_girl19

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> my outfit today. i finally got to wear my denim pepi 85 espadrilles. it was over 80 degrees in NJ today.


 
Very pretty!!


----------



## kat99

From my blog, wearing lilac decolletes:


----------



## aoqtpi

missgiannina said:


> pretty!





l.a_girl19 said:


> Love this outfit



Thank you both for your kind words!


----------



## aoqtpi

kat99 said:


> From my blog, wearing lilac decolletes:



Very pretty! I love that dress! May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## jenayb

kat99 said:


> From my blog, wearing lilac decolletes:


 
I  this dress!!


----------



## kat99

Thanks everybody! It's actually a tunic + slip layered together, there's more photos on my blog (don't want to spam the photos here as they aren't Louboutin related) but it is an Anthropologie tunic


----------



## Helena928

Wearing these again. They're getting comfier with each wear!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ you have amazing style. Love all of the bright color together!


----------



## Clooky001

Sorry really behind but lady's you all look stunning


----------



## shy-da

That's fabulous!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cts, mal, phiphi, stilly- *thank you!!!!

*cg- *thanks honey! you look amazing!!!

*jenay- *thank you! you look great! love your bibis and the paniers! Oh and the blue magos are killing me! 

*aoqtpi- *love your nude VPs! 

*r6- *fab outfit! love the magos! 

*cris- *such a great pic! great bal bag! 

*bella- *thank you my dear, you look fabulous like always and I love your Miu Miu bag! 

*gab- *the espadrilles are so great for Spring and Summer! 

*kat- *wow love the lilac decolletes! 

*helena- *fabulous!


----------



## aoqtpi

Helena928 said:


> Wearing these again. They're getting comfier with each wear!


Fantastic pairing!


----------



## Jönathan

*Bella, *You look fantastic! I love your style!
*Helena* Gorgeous! I love the color combos!


----------



## missgiannina

kat99 said:


> From my blog, wearing lilac decolletes:



very pretty dress!


----------



## aoqtpi

Sigh, I need the iPhone 5 to come out... I'm sick of the lack of flash on my 3Gs!





AOII shirt, no name jeans, Chanel necklace, Prada sunnies and Almerias


----------



## RedBottomLover

aoqtpi said:


> Sigh, I need the iPhone 5 to come out... I'm sick of the lack of flash on my 3Gs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOII shirt, no name jeans, Chanel necklace, Prada sunnies and Almerias


LOVE the outfit! How are the Almerias comfort-wise?

Edit: I feel your pain about the lack of flash on the 3GS! The iPhone 5 should be coming out sometime this summer.


----------



## MadameElle

aoqtpi said:


> Sigh, I need the iPhone 5 to come out... I'm sick of the lack of flash on my 3Gs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOII shirt, no name jeans, Chanel necklace, Prada sunnies and Almerias



Nice outfit.  BTW, do you know when the next iPhone is coming out.  I need the new one too.  Money is all saved up now for a new iPhone.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Jenay, aoqtpi, CG*!

Love the yellow on you *Gab*!

*Kat*, your decolletes are fab!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Sigh, I need the iPhone 5 to come out... I'm sick of the lack of flash on my 3Gs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOII shirt, no name jeans, Chanel necklace, Prada sunnies and Almerias



Super summery!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Today... took a casual approach for the office.

Halston Heritage Tunic
Joe's Jean Leggings
Jessy Boots
Miu Miu Matelasse Tote
Henri Bendel Cocktail Ring


----------



## aoqtpi

RedBottomLover said:


> LOVE the outfit! How are the Almerias comfort-wise?
> 
> Edit: I feel your pain about the lack of flash on the 3GS! The iPhone 5 should be coming out sometime this summer.



Thanks! They're pretty comfy. The straps rub a bit, so I have a few blisters. I expect pain from all my shoes though, so I don't consider these too bad.



MadameElle said:


> Nice outfit.  BTW, do you know when the next  iPhone is coming out.  I need the new one too.  Money is all saved up  now for a new iPhone.



Thank you! They're saying late-summer/early-fall now. I hope that's true; I was waiting for the white iPhone 4 but by the time it was clear they weren't going to put it out I figured I might as well just wait for the iPhone 5.



jenaywins said:


> Super summery!!!


If only our weather was like yours! Well, maybe a bit cooler; I'm not used to temperatures over 30C!



BellaShoes said:


> Today... took a casual approach for the office.
> 
> Halston Heritage Tunic
> Joe's Jean Leggings
> Jessy Boots
> Miu Miu Matelasse Tote
> Henri Bendel Cocktail Ring



Beautiful! Love the ring!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks! They're pretty comfy. The straps rub a bit, so I have a few blisters. I expect pain from all my shoes though, so I don't consider these too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! They're saying late-summer/early-fall now. I hope that's true; I was waiting for the white iPhone 4 but by the time it was clear they weren't going to put it out I figured I might as well just wait for the iPhone 5.
> 
> 
> If only our weather was like yours! Well, maybe a bit cooler; I'm not used to temperatures over 30C!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Love the ring!



Babe, trust me... You do NOT want weather like ours!!

:tubleweed:


----------



## cts900

*Bella*: I am SO INTO your ring!  It is almost as gorgeous as you are.  _Almost_.  

*aoqtpi:* You look adorable! 

*cg: *Mama, you are hotness all ova tha place! DAMN!

*jenay: *Thanks, babe.  I love your style and the photo of your reflection makes me . 

*r6: *You look fabulous. 

*cris: *Lovely! 

*gab: *: I heart your espadrilles.

*kat: *That color is so beautiful.   

*helena:* You never fail to impress.


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Sunday shopping in my Grey metal biancas


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Saturday night out in my Calypsos!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Friday at work: Mago 140s


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Bella*   you look AMAAAAAAAAZING!!!

*Nerdy* Always enjoy  the calypso pics


----------



## pixiesparkle

*Bella * casual outfit but oh so chic
*Nerdy* I'm going to dream of your Calypso tonight


----------



## candyapples88

*Nerdy* - I LOOOOVE the Calypsos!!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Sunday shopping in my Grey metal biancas



AWESOME combo Nerdy!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*aoqtpi- *cute outfit! 

*bella- *gorgeous my dear! oh how I love the ring! 

*nerdy- *fabulous looks! the Calypsos are just amazing!


----------



## jenayb

*L* you look amazing - I am DYING over the Calypsos! 


Yay, Maggie! Maggie!


----------



## aoqtpi

*Nerdy*, I love all your outfits! I must also echo the other ladies' comments re: Calypsos! 

*J*, you are gorgeous and well put-together, as always!  You're right; I probably could not survive in your weather, having lived my entire life in Canada! At least our snow melted this week!

Thank you *cts* and *dezy*!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> *Nerdy*, I love all your outfits! I must also echo the other ladies' comments re: Calypsos!
> 
> *J*, you are gorgeous and well put-together, as always!  You're right; I probably could not survive in your weather, having lived my entire life in Canada! At least our snow melted this week!
> 
> Thank you *cts* and *dezy*!


 


You're so sweet! I'm trying this whole no eye makeup thing and I'm super self conscious about it!


----------



## GabetheBabe

Helena928 said:


> Wearing these again. They're getting comfier with each wear!


I sooo want these but I can't seem to find them anywhere. What is the sizing like in these?


----------



## clothingguru

l.a_girl19 said:


> Stunning! Love every outfit!! LP BatiksJennysand those MaggiesHow did you size your LPs?



Thank you sweets!!! I sized .5 size down in them


----------



## clothingguru

*kat:*Beautiful dress and i love the lilac splash! 

*helena:* Very nice outfit! Summery indeed!  

*aoqtpi:* Your outfit is very summery! LOVE! And the wedges are perfection!

*bella*: Love that ring! So cute! The outfit is lovely 

*dez: *Thank you!

*cts:*Thank you sweets 

*nerdy:* OMG CALYPSO'S  I DIE everytime i see them  LOVE the outfits!

*jenay:* Love the outfit! Love the maggies!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Nerdy :* I DIE !!! you're out fits are Super Amazing..
I love the Black and the CALYPSOS ARE JUST DIVINE !
BTW, need to see the Red Velvet CalpsOs !!
*aoqtpi *: cute !
*r6 *: Love your Piggies + you hair girl !
*bella *: So classy Bella ..
*CGuru *: Gorgeous ..!
*Jenay:* Maggie/ Mago Queen !


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Sunday shopping in my Grey metal biancas



wow the color of your alma & your biancas match PERFECTLY. love it.


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you *CG* and *Seductive*!





No name skirt, top and sweater (most of my clothes are no name ), Chanel necklace, Prada sunnies, LV Damier Azur Speedy (30, I think?) and my beloved Almerias.

This was my first time wearing CLs outside, and it was so sad to see the red rubbed away. I was also limping by the time I finished shopping; I can't spend hours in heels the way you ladies can :shame:


----------



## RedBottomLover

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you *CG* and *Seductive*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No name skirt, top and sweater (most of my clothes are no name ), Chanel necklace, Prada sunnies, LV Damier Azur Speedy (30, I think?) and my beloved Almerias.
> 
> This was my first time wearing CLs outside, and it was so sad to see the red rubbed away. I was also limping by the time I finished shopping; I can't spend hours in heels the way you ladies can :shame:



Your outfits are the cutest, I swear. I absolutely love the pink skirt (my fave color) & the shoes are amazing as usual.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

My gosh...everyone looks so ridiculously great!

I need to get dressed up more often so I can join in on the fun too!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

One of my engagement photos....

Black DVF Sheath dress
Charcoal BCBG coat
Burberry rouge patent clutch
Flannel Lady Page


----------



## nunumgl

Awww  this is such a sweet and awesome picture!!!


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> One of my engagement photos....
> 
> Black DVF Sheath dress
> Charcoal BCBG coat
> Burberry rouge patent clutch
> Flannel Lady Page


----------



## BellaShoes

Woooo weeeeee!!!!! We have some hotties here! *Jenay*, fabulous Maggies! *Nerdy*, love your Calypso's!

Thank you *Dezy* (on both outfits!!), *Jonathan, aqotpi, ms cts, pixie* and *naked*!!!!!


----------



## stilly

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Friday at work: Mago 140s


 
Amazing *Nerdy*!!! You look great!!!


----------



## stilly

Helena928 said:


> Wearing these again. They're getting comfier with each wear!


 
I love these pictures *Helena*!!!
Your blog is great!!!


----------



## stilly

crazzee_shopper said:


> One of my engagement photos....
> 
> Black DVF Sheath dress
> Charcoal BCBG coat
> Burberry rouge patent clutch
> Flannel Lady Page


 
This is an fabulous picture *crazzee*!!! Spectacular!!!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> *L* you look amazing - I am DYING over the Calypsos!
> 
> 
> Yay, Maggie! Maggie!


 

You always look gorgeous *jenay*!!!
Love the skinnys and CLs!!!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> You always look gorgeous *jenay*!!!
> Love the skinnys and CLs!!!


----------



## Helena928

GabetheBabe said:


> I sooo want these but I can't seem to find them anywhere. What is the sizing like in these?



I normally wear an 8.5 and in both these and the Decolletes, I got a 39.5!


----------



## Helena928

stilly said:


> I love these pictures *Helena*!!!
> Your blog is great!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## hazeltt

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Friday at work: Mago 140s



I love your Calypsos and Magos! I love Fridays at work! 



jenaywins said:


> *L* you look amazing - I am DYING over the Calypsos!
> 
> 
> Yay, Maggie! Maggie!



Tabacco maggies are still my favourite! You look great!



aoqtpi said:


> Thank you *CG* and *Seductive*!
> 
> No name skirt, top and sweater (most of my clothes are no name ), Chanel necklace, Prada sunnies, LV Damier Azur Speedy (30, I think?) and my beloved Almerias.
> 
> This was my first time wearing CLs outside, and it was so sad to see the red rubbed away. I was also limping by the time I finished shopping; I can't spend hours in heels the way you ladies can :shame:



Great outfit! You look so pretty! And is that Conestoga? 



crazzee_shopper said:


> One of my engagement photos....
> 
> Black DVF Sheath dress
> Charcoal BCBG coat
> Burberry rouge patent clutch
> Flannel Lady Page



This is such a cute and sweet picture! Is it taken in Paris? Congrats on your engagement!!


----------



## Texlatina

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Sunday shopping in my Grey metal biancas



*I absolutely love love this look with the LV!!!! *



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Saturday night out in my Calypsos!



*STUNNING!!! Very elegant and SEXY too! *



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Friday at work: Mago 140s



*TDF!!!*



aoqtpi said:


> No name skirt, top and sweater (most of my clothes are no name ), Chanel necklace, Prada sunnies, LV Damier Azur Speedy (30, I think?) and my beloved Almerias.



*I love your look and love the bag with the CL's! *



crazzee_shopper said:


> One of my engagement photos....
> Black DVF Sheath dress
> Charcoal BCBG coat
> Burberry rouge patent clutch
> Flannel Lady Page



*This is absolutely beautiful. Your photo has beauty on multiple levels. I'm speechless.*

So here is another look with my CL Simple Pump 100s with 7 For All Mankind skinnies and a top from Marshalls (love those deals ) Very comfy but I feel pretty in outfits like this!


----------



## Jönathan

*Jenay,* Such a cute outfit! I love the Maggies!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Texlatina* - you feel pretty? You LOOK pretty!!! Love that outfit!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

RedBottomLover said:


> Your outfits are the cutest, I swear. I absolutely love the pink skirt (my fave color) & the shoes are amazing as usual.



 Thank you! It's only because I started working full-time this year. Prior to this I was in Lululemon pants and Adidas shoes every day  

Thank you *Hazel*! It is indeed!



Texlatina said:


> *I love your look and love the bag with the CL's! *
> 
> So here is another look with my CL Simple Pump 100s with 7 For All Mankind skinnies and a top from Marshalls (love those deals ) Very comfy but I feel pretty in outfits like this!



Thank you! 
Your outfit is so pretty! That top is fabulous!



crazzee_shopper said:


> One of my engagement photos....
> 
> Black DVF Sheath dress
> Charcoal BCBG coat
> Burberry rouge patent clutch
> Flannel Lady Page



I love this picture and your outfit! Congrats on the engagement as well!


----------



## icecreamom

crazzee_shopper said:


> One of my engagement photos....
> 
> Black DVF Sheath dress
> Charcoal BCBG coat
> Burberry rouge patent clutch
> Flannel Lady Page


 
Awww... this is so romantic


----------



## Akalyah

Very nice outfits ladies..


----------



## Dukeprincess

I haven't posted in awhile, so here we go!  Off to work today in...

DVF Dugan blouse
DVF Baby Navy pants
J.Crew cardigan
Camel Patent Miss Boxe


----------



## phiphi

*crazee* - love that picture!

*texlatina* - the top is adorable!

*duke* seriously, that outfit is a home run!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omg *Duke*- you look AMAZING!


----------



## surlygirl

love, love, love the Dugan, *Duke*! you look fantastic!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*P, Nakie and Surly* you guys are too sweet to me!  Thank you so much!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

aww thank you ladies! 



hazeltt said:


> This is such a cute and sweet picture! Is it taken in Paris? Congrats on your engagement!!



This is actually taken in SF at Legions of Honors. 

*Duke* - the outfit is pure perfection! Love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Crazzee!* Your engagement photos are amazing!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't posted in awhile, so here we go!  Off to work today in...
> 
> DVF Dugan blouse
> DVF Baby Navy pants
> J.Crew cardigan
> Camel Patent Miss Boxe



Lookin' good! Wowee!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *aoqtpi!*


----------



## aoqtpi

It's so hard to take pictures of myself with good lighting! My goodness!

Here's my outfit for work today
Mango dress, black nappa MBBs, Gucci sunnies





I love the detailing on the shoulders! It was hard to capture with my iPhone...





ETA: OMG, I'm so sorry the second picture is so huge! I'm not sure how to resize it...


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol, now THAT is some detail!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

aoqtpi - You must have turned so many heads at work today! great look!


----------



## candyapples88

*Aoq* - you look so chic! Love the ring too...


----------



## Cityfashionista

All of you ladies look stunning!


----------



## nunumgl

aoqtpi said:


> It's so hard to take pictures of myself with good lighting! My goodness!
> 
> Here's my outfit for work today
> Mango dress, black nappa MBBs, Gucci sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detailing on the shoulders! It was hard to capture with my iPhone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: OMG, I'm so sorry the second picture is so huge! I'm not sure how to resize it...


 
Amazing outfit!!! It's right up my alley...I am actually wearing an all black as well  Love the ring, manicure, dress, the shoe, sunglasses...well everything heheh


----------



## clothingguru

*aoqtpi:*Love that dress! Very cute! And the MBB's 

*texlatina:* Cute outfit!

*crazzee:*Such a cute pic! Love the Lady page's

*duke: *I LOVE that top! The entire outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## madilou13

aoqtpi - LOVE the dress!! And the MBBs look fabulous with it!


----------



## missgiannina

aoqtpi said:


> It's so hard to take pictures of myself with good lighting! My goodness!
> 
> Here's my outfit for work today
> Mango dress, black nappa MBBs, Gucci sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detailing on the shoulders! It was hard to capture with my iPhone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: OMG, I'm so sorry the second picture is so huge! I'm not sure how to resize it...


 gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Sunday shopping in my Grey metal biancas



im dying over this combo its perfect


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> *L* you look amazing - I am DYING over the Calypsos!
> 
> 
> Yay, Maggie! Maggie!



very pretty! your face looks so fresh


----------



## missgiannina

crazzee_shopper said:


> One of my engagement photos....
> 
> Black DVF Sheath dress
> Charcoal BCBG coat
> Burberry rouge patent clutch
> Flannel Lady Page



what a sweet photo!


----------



## missgiannina

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't posted in awhile, so here we go!  Off to work today in...
> 
> DVF Dugan blouse
> DVF Baby Navy pants
> J.Crew cardigan
> Camel Patent Miss Boxe


----------



## missgiannina

Texlatina said:


> *I absolutely love love this look with the LV!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *STUNNING!!! Very elegant and SEXY too! *
> 
> 
> 
> *TDF!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *I love your look and love the bag with the CL's! *
> 
> 
> 
> *This is absolutely beautiful. Your photo has beauty on multiple levels. I'm speechless.*
> 
> So here is another look with my CL Simple Pump 100s with 7 For All Mankind skinnies and a top from Marshalls (love those deals ) Very comfy but I feel pretty in outfits like this!


----------



## aoqtpi

*Jenay*, haha, I know, right? 

*Crazzee*, that's so funny, because that literally happened today! I think the men were just confused as to how I was walking in heels that high 

Thank you *Candy*! I love the ring so much 

Thanks *Nun*! I tend to wear all black a lot. Trying to break that habit but black is so slimming!

Thank you *CG*, *City*, *Madilou* and *Missgiannina*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Duke, fabulous outfit!
aoqtpi... love the MBB's!
tex, what a great nude for you!


----------



## jenayb

missgiannina said:


> very pretty! your face looks so fresh





Aw, you! It's my sans makeup look!


----------



## ceseeber

Perplexed about what to wear to this saturday night benefit event which is themed "vintage Vegas". The attire is written up a classy cocktail attire or vintage Vegas glitz and glam......hmmm, i'm not big on sparkles so I thought maybe the vin age lace tiered skirt may work, or am I totally off the mark?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ you have the lace skirt that I want ... no seriously


GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE!!

Both are lovely but I prefer the first


----------



## rdgldy

I agree-I love the little lace skirt-very cute look!


----------



## ceseeber

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ you have the lace skirt that I want ... no seriously
> 
> 
> GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE!!
> 
> Both are lovely but I prefer the first




30% off with friends and family code at Ann taylor


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ceseeber said:


> 30% off with friends and family code at Ann taylor


 
Sold out in my size ... 




... in store too (I already checked). And my lazyness prohibits me from calling somewhere else hahahah


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *missgiannina and bella!*

I like the second dress *cee!* But I do adore that skirt!


----------



## jenayb

*C*, I'm dying over the lace tiered skirt. Literally, I am dead. Stopped heart. Beeeeeeeeeeeep.

But honestly for vintage Vegas, the second dress is right on point girl!


----------



## Nolia

ceseeber said:


> Perplexed about what to wear to this saturday night benefit event which is themed "vintage Vegas". The attire is written up a classy cocktail attire or vintage Vegas glitz and glam......hmmm, i'm not big on sparkles so I thought maybe the vin age lace tiered skirt may work, or am I totally off the mark?



I vote look #1!!  Vaa vaa vooom!!


----------



## ceseeber

Thanks ladies......part of me is tempted to wear the little black dress, but that would be a repeat performance


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

aoqtpi said:


> It's so hard to take pictures of myself with good lighting! My goodness!
> 
> Here's my outfit for work today
> Mango dress, black nappa MBBs, Gucci sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detailing on the shoulders! It was hard to capture with my iPhone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: OMG, I'm so sorry the second picture is so huge! I'm not sure how to resize it...



You look fabulous and not to OT but WHAT IS THAT NAILPOLISH YOU ARE WEARING?!?!?


OT: You ladies look smashing I've really gotten far behind in this thread so I won't make a mile long list of compliments but I always gain inspiration from looking at the outfits posted here.

*Ceebster* I also agree with J.  The first outfit is cute girly and sexy but not what I'd think for a old school vegas feel.  The second outfit suits better.  Also I don't know if you like this style but I consider Dita to be the epitome of old school glamour - vampy sexy.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Ceseeber* - I LOVE your first outfit!  I'm going to look for a lace skirt now!
*Aoqtpi* - Love the outfit!  And the MBBs are drop dead gorgeous!
*Texlatina* - You look amazing!  Those nude pumps are beautiful!
*Dukeprincess* - I love that blouse!  So classy and spring-y!

I bought these shorts and my BF said they look like curtains and my BFF said they look like men's boxer shorts  











More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/sunny-day-embroidered-shorts-marco-tagliaferri-bag/


----------



## KarenBorter

ceseeber said:


> Perplexed about what to wear to this saturday night benefit event which is themed "vintage Vegas". The attire is written up a classy cocktail attire or vintage Vegas glitz and glam......hmmm, i'm not big on sparkles so I thought maybe the vin age lace tiered skirt may work, or am I totally off the mark?



I'm with Nolia ... I vote number 1


----------



## Clooky001

ceseeber said:


> Perplexed about what to wear to this saturday night benefit event which is themed "vintage Vegas". The attire is written up a classy cocktail attire or vintage Vegas glitz and glam......hmmm, i'm not big on sparkles so I thought maybe the vin age lace tiered skirt may work, or am I totally off the mark?



Both stunning but no.1 is my fav.


----------



## Clooky001

Aoqtpi, texlatina, dukeprincess, nhu nhu - you all look absolutely stunning


----------



## aoqtpi

Cee, I prefer the first look but for the theme I'd say wear the second  
Nhu, perfection as always! Are those suede Declics?  I love the purple!


----------



## phiphi

*aoqtpi * - you look adorable! 
*cesee* - love the tiered skirt, but i think outfit #2 is more vintage vegas! 
*nhu* - another great outfit!

my bestie and i are addicted to nauticals this season.. here is my friday outfit with tiger patent décolletés- we got to wear jeans today for a fundraiser! :happy dances:


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Gimme that jacket and nobody gets hurt! :ninja:  Another gorgeous OOTD!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> *aoqtpi * - you look adorable!
> *cesee* - love the tiered skirt, but i think outfit #2 is more vintage vegas!
> *nhu* - another great outfit!
> 
> my bestie and i are addicted to nauticals this season.. here is my friday outfit with tiger patent décolletés- we got to wear jeans today for a fundraiser! :happy dances:



Wow!!


----------



## cts900

I am hopelessly behind but had to pop in to say that you look smashing, sweet *phi*. _Smashing_!


----------



## karwood

This thread is awesome! I'm inspired from everyone's fabulous fashion sense.




phiphi said:


> *aoqtpi * - you look adorable!
> *cesee* - love the tiered skirt, but i think outfit #2 is more vintage vegas!
> *nhu* - another great outfit!
> 
> my bestie and i are addicted to nauticals this season.. here is my friday outfit with tiger patent décolletés- we got to wear jeans today for a fundraiser! :happy dances:



*P,* is your striped blazer from Banana Republic?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I am behind again! Everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^Gimme that jacket and nobody gets hurt! :ninja: Another gorgeous OOTD!


 
LOLOL  you're the best.



jenaywins said:


> Wow!!


 
thanks *jenay*! 



cts900 said:


> I am hopelessly behind but had to pop in to say that you look smashing, sweet *phi*. _Smashing_!


 
my *cts - *you are a sight for sore eyes!  thank you dear friend.



karwood said:


> This thread is awesome! I'm inspired from everyone's fabulous fashion sense.
> 
> *P,* is your striped blazer from Banana Republic?


 
*kar,* yes ma'am!


----------



## CAM22

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Ceseeber* - I LOVE your first outfit!  I'm going to look for a lace skirt now!
> *Aoqtpi* - Love the outfit!  And the MBBs are drop dead gorgeous!
> *Texlatina* - You look amazing!  Those nude pumps are beautiful!
> *Dukeprincess* - I love that blouse!  So classy and spring-y!
> 
> I bought these shorts and my BF said they look like curtains and my BFF said they look like men's boxer shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/sunny-day-embroidered-shorts-marco-tagliaferri-bag/


_
You look stunning! _


----------



## imskyhigh

I love those shorts, especially with the purple - works beautifully! where are they from??



Nhu Nhu said:


> *Ceseeber* - I LOVE your first outfit! I'm going to look for a lace skirt now!
> *Aoqtpi* - Love the outfit! And the MBBs are drop dead gorgeous!
> *Texlatina* - You look amazing! Those nude pumps are beautiful!
> *Dukeprincess* - I love that blouse! So classy and spring-y!
> 
> I bought these shorts and my BF said they look like curtains and my BFF said they look like men's boxer shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/sunny-day-embroidered-shorts-marco-tagliaferri-bag/


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ceseeber said:


> Perplexed about what to wear to this saturday night benefit event which is themed "vintage Vegas". The attire is written up a classy cocktail attire or vintage Vegas glitz and glam......hmmm, i'm not big on sparkles so I thought maybe the vin age lace tiered skirt may work, or am I totally off the mark?



I love the sophistication of the 2nd outfit.


----------



## nunumgl

ceseeber said:


> Perplexed about what to wear to this saturday night benefit event which is themed "vintage Vegas". The attire is written up a classy cocktail attire or vintage Vegas glitz and glam......hmmm, i'm not big on sparkles so I thought maybe the vin age lace tiered skirt may work, or am I totally off the mark?


 
I really love the second outfit, it's very nicely pulled together and the detail on the dress is gorgeous.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

nhu nhu said:


> *ceseeber* - i love your first outfit!  I'm going to look for a lace skirt now!
> *aoqtpi* - love the outfit!  And the mbbs are drop dead gorgeous!
> *texlatina* - you look amazing!  Those nude pumps are beautiful!
> *dukeprincess* - i love that blouse!  So classy and spring-y!
> 
> I bought these shorts and my bf said they look like curtains and my bff said they look like men's boxer shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/sunny-day-embroidered-shorts-marco-tagliaferri-bag/ :d



love!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

phiphi said:


> *aoqtpi * - you look adorable!
> *cesee* - love the tiered skirt, but i think outfit #2 is more vintage vegas!
> *nhu* - another great outfit!
> 
> my bestie and i are addicted to nauticals this season.. here is my friday outfit with tiger patent décolletés- we got to wear jeans today for a fundraiser! :happy dances:



I'm a fan of nautical too! great look!


----------



## Nolia

Deciding between the Mad Martas vs Lucifer Bows for a cocktail party. =)

Dunno what to wear either LOL


----------



## Clooky001

Nolia said:


> Deciding between the Mad Martas vs Lucifer Bows for a cocktail party. =)
> 
> Dunno what to wear either LOL



What sort of dress you got in mind?


----------



## Nolia

Clooky001 said:


> What sort of dress you got in mind?



LOL I went to my closet to try and find a few dresses but I think it would be hard to describe.  Guess I should probably take a few outfit photos first~


----------



## BattyBugs

Once again I find myself hopelessly behind. That will change after my grandson goes home tomorrow. I love the outfits, ladies. I get so much inspiration from all of you. Heck, I have even added a couple of dresses to my wardrobe & those have been sadly missing for many years.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> LOL I went to my closet to try and find a few dresses but I think it would be hard to describe.  Guess I should probably take a few outfit photos first~



Outfit photos? You should pick outfits so that you can wear those gorgeous new shoes, not the other way around  I say MMs just because they caused you grief - erase the bad memory with a sea of compliments


----------



## Nolia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Outfit photos? You should pick outfits so that you can wear those gorgeous new shoes, not the other way around  I say MMs just because they caused you grief - erase the bad memory with a sea of compliments



I don't have any "new" dresses to wear so I guess I'm doing it backwards this time with shoes. XD I do everything backwards.  I bought my prom dressed base off a necklace~


----------



## Clooky001

Nolia said:


> LOL I went to my closet to try and find a few dresses but I think it would be hard to describe.  Guess I should probably take a few outfit photos first~



Yeah go for it!! I'm out tomo to and having the same issue.. But my problem is I can't fit in anything in my closet at the mo ;(
Going to collect a dusty pink HL dress tomo morning hope it looks ok. Wish I had it now so I could post pics for your opinion?


----------



## Nolia

Clooky001 said:


> Yeah go for it!! I'm out tomo to and having the same issue.. But my problem is I can't fit in anything in my closet at the mo ;(
> Going to collect a dusty pink HL dress tomo morning hope it looks ok. Wish I had it now so I could post pics for your opinion?



I picture is worth a thousand words!! Post away!~


----------



## phiphi

crazzee_shopper said:


> I'm a fan of nautical too! great look!


 
thank you *crazee!*



BattyBugs said:


> Once again I find myself hopelessly behind. That will change after my grandson goes home tomorrow. I love the outfits, ladies. I get so much inspiration from all of you. Heck, I have even added a couple of dresses to my wardrobe & those have been sadly missing for many years.


 
*bats*!!   i would LOVE to see some outfit pics from you soon (dresses!!! dresses!!)


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> It's so hard to take pictures of myself with good lighting! My goodness!
> 
> Here's my outfit for work today
> Mango dress, black nappa MBBs, Gucci sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detailing on the shoulders! It was hard to capture with my iPhone...
> 
> 
> ETA: OMG, I'm so sorry the second picture is so huge! I'm not sure how to resize it...





ceseeber said:


> Perplexed about what to wear to this saturday night benefit event which is themed "vintage Vegas". The attire is written up a classy cocktail attire or vintage Vegas glitz and glam......hmmm, i'm not big on sparkles so I thought maybe the vin age lace tiered skirt may work, or am I totally off the mark?





Nhu Nhu said:


> *Ceseeber* - I LOVE your first outfit!  I'm going to look for a lace skirt now!
> *Aoqtpi* - Love the outfit!  And the MBBs are drop dead gorgeous!
> *Texlatina* - You look amazing!  Those nude pumps are beautiful!
> *Dukeprincess* - I love that blouse!  So classy and spring-y!
> 
> I bought these shorts and my BF said they look like curtains and my BFF said they look like men's boxer shorts





phiphi said:


> *aoqtpi * - you look adorable!
> *cesee* - love the tiered skirt, but i think outfit #2 is more vintage vegas!
> *nhu* - another great outfit!
> 
> my bestie and i are addicted to nauticals this season.. here is my friday outfit with tiger patent décolletés- we got to wear jeans today for a fundraiser! :happy dances:




You ladies look fabulous! 

Cee I love the skirt!


----------



## carlinha

ceseeber said:


> Perplexed about what to wear to this saturday night benefit event which is themed "vintage Vegas". The attire is written up a classy cocktail attire or vintage Vegas glitz and glam......hmmm, i'm not big on sparkles so I thought maybe the vin age lace tiered skirt may work, or am I totally off the mark?


 
i'm totally behind on this thread but everyone looks FABULOUS!!!

cesee, i vote the 1st outfit also!


----------



## AEGIS

i love your mix of prints



phiphi said:


> *aoqtpi * - you look adorable!
> *cesee* - love the tiered skirt, but i think outfit #2 is more vintage vegas!
> *nhu* - another great outfit!
> 
> my bestie and i are addicted to nauticals this season.. here is my friday outfit with tiger patent décolletés- we got to wear jeans today for a fundraiser! :happy dances:


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> Duke, fabulous outfit!
> aoqtpi... love the MBB's!
> tex, what a great nude for you!





Clooky001 said:


> Aoqtpi, texlatina, dukeprincess, nhu nhu - you all look absolutely stunning





Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies look fabulous!




Thank you!



VeryStylishGirl said:


> You look fabulous and not to OT but WHAT IS THAT NAILPOLISH YOU ARE WEARING?!?!?
> 
> 
> OT: You ladies look smashing I've really gotten far behind in this  thread so I won't make a mile long list of compliments but I always gain  inspiration from looking at the outfits posted here.
> 
> *Ceebster* I also agree with J.  The first outfit is cute girly and  sexy but not what I'd think for a old school vegas feel.  The second  outfit suits better.  Also I don't know if you like this style but I  consider Dita to be the epitome of old school glamour - vampy sexy.



Thanks! It's OPI's Glitzerland. I'm addicted to this colour; over the past few months I think I've only strayed from this colour twice.



phiphi said:


> *aoqtpi * - you look adorable!
> *cesee* - love the tiered skirt, but i think outfit #2 is more vintage vegas!
> *nhu* - another great outfit!
> 
> my bestie and i are addicted to nauticals this season.. here is my  friday outfit with tiger patent décolletés- we got to wear jeans today  for a fundraiser! :happy dances:



Thank you! I love this outfit - so sophisticated but relaxed!



Clooky001 said:


> Yeah go for it!! I'm out tomo to and having  the same issue.. But my problem is I can't fit in anything in my closet  at the mo ;(
> Going to collect a dusty pink HL dress tomo morning hope it looks ok. Wish I had it now so I could post pics for your opinion?



Can't wait to see the dress! I yearn for the day when I will finally own an HL


----------



## carlinha

fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
*regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup.
shoes from L - R: red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass MC, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota


----------



## jenayb

Why did I pass on the Framboise Suede Balota...??


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Why did I pass on the Framboise Suede Balota...??


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
> *regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup.
> shoes from L - R: red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass MC, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota



You ladies look beautiful.


----------



## LVOEnyc

carlinha said:


> fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
> *regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup.
> shoes from L - R: red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass MC, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota



GORGEOUS picture ladies!!!


----------



## phiphi

*C* - you all look so stunning! loves it!


----------



## r6girl2005

carlinha said:


> fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
> *regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup.
> shoes from L - R: red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass MC, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota



Wow those red clichys really POP! You ladies look fabulous


----------



## ceseeber

carlinha said:


> fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
> *regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup.
> shoes from L - R: red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass MC, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota



Spectacular! Ladies you are quite the sight and must have blinded all with your beautiful-ness


----------



## BellaShoes

Great photo Carlinha... hope you all had a fabulous time!


----------



## BellaShoes

nhu nhu, so pretty.....

phi, love the nautical paired with tigers!


----------



## icecreamom

Balotas  I'm considering wearing them as my wedding shoe...


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
> *regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup.
> shoes from L - R: red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass MC, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota



What a group of beautiful and well-dressed ladies!


----------



## KarenBorter

Saturday Errands: 
Black Leggings, Betsey Johnson Purple Lace Tunic Top, Black Mago


----------



## madilou13

phiphi - That jacket is so cute!! And it looks great with the tiger décolletés! Great outfit!!


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
> *regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup.
> shoes from L - R: red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass MC, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota


I'd know those feet anywhere-gorgeous, ladies!


----------



## nunumgl

icecreamom said:


> Balotas  I'm considering wearing them as my wedding shoe...


 
OMG that's what I was thinking too!!! ...but I have to actually get proposed to first


----------



## Nhu Nhu

imskyhigh said:


> I love those shorts, especially with the purple - works beautifully! where are they from??



Hi Imskyhigh!  They're from Forever 21.


----------



## aoqtpi

KarenBorter said:


> Saturday Errands:
> Black Leggings, Betsey Johnson Purple Lace Tunic Top, Black Mago



Love this look!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> Saturday Errands:
> Black Leggings, Betsey Johnson Purple Lace Tunic Top, Black Mago



Cute! You'll get many compliments on them. I wore mine last night and some old man in his 60s stopped me to compliment my shoes.


----------



## cts900

*Karen*: I adore the shade of purple of your tunic.  Beautiful.  

*car*, *regeens*,  *Lav*, and *roussel*: You could not look more lovely.  What a great photo of a group of great women wearing great shoes and looking just _fabulous_.  I cherish this.  Thank you for positing, *car*!


----------



## cts900

Another thank you to *Hipployta* for introducing me to Vivien of Holloway.  I am hooked!  Getting ready for my anniversary weekend on a very warm and sunny SD weekend.


----------



## nunumgl

cts900 said:


> Another thank you to *Hipployta* for introducing me to Vivien of Holloway. I am hooked! Getting ready for my anniversary weekend on a very warm and sunny SD weekend.


 
You look gorgeous! This outfit is spot on, I absolutely love the waist cinching belt


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you so much!  I _truly_ take that as a huge compliment coming from you .


----------



## nunumgl

cts900 said:


> ^^Thank you so much! I _truly_ take that as a huge compliment coming from you .


 
You are so sweet


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> Saturday Errands:
> Black Leggings, Betsey Johnson Purple Lace Tunic Top, Black Mago





cts900 said:


> Another thank you to *Hipployta* for introducing me to Vivien of Holloway.  I am hooked!  Getting ready for my anniversary weekend on a very warm and sunny SD weekend.



Looking good ladies. 

Happy Anniversary.


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Another thank you to *Hipployta* for introducing me to Vivien of Holloway.  I am hooked!  Getting ready for my anniversary weekend on a very warm and sunny SD weekend.



Very pretty! What a summery dress!

Here's what I wore to work yesterday. No name cardigan, top and jeans ($14!), vintage mink scarf, Chanel necklace and Africa Piros.





I adore this necklace. It's a little heavy though.


----------



## phiphi

*karen* - so adorable!

*cts* - happy anniversary hun! the outfit is perfectly romantic and feminine. i adore that silhouette on you. _stunning_!

*aopqti* - you look so cute!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I have one of those things people go on to meet other people...

a date? Sheesh I'm too old for this 

DVF top
William Rast Jeans
a jacket of some sort
yoyo strass


----------



## phiphi

hellloooooo *nakie*! beautiful! that is a _perfect _date outfit. i know your date will be !


----------



## Cityfashionista

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I have one of those things people go on to meet other people...
> 
> a date? Sheesh I'm too old for this
> 
> (sorry for the giant pics ... first time uploading to photobucket directly from iphone)
> 
> DVF top
> William Rast Jeans
> a jacket of some sort
> yoyo strass




Cute!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*naked* - loved your blonde but dark hair suits you so well too!!!  love the outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

have fun, *K*.-you look adorable!


----------



## Jönathan

*Naked,* You look adorable! He's a lucky guy!


----------



## cts900

*naked*: Your blouse is gorgeous.  Have a wonderful time.  Lucky guy! 

sweet* phi*: You always make me feel special.  Thank you so much for being so kind.  

*aopqti*: Thank you, dear.  I envy that teeny waist of yours!  You look super cute. 

*City*: Thank you so much!


----------



## ceseeber

Jönathan;18677169 said:
			
		

> *Naked,* You look adorable! He's a lucky guy!



I totally agree with Jönathan!


----------



## jenayb

*CTS*, happy anniversary babe! artyhat: You're a vision, woman... A vision!! 

*L*, super cute. I love layers!


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Cute! You'll get many compliments on them. I wore mine last night and some old man in his 60s stopped me to compliment my shoes.



Thanks *Candyapples! 

*I did receive a compliment from an older gentleman today alright  At the Louboutin store. My reveal thread is coming up! Along with who the compliment was from!


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Love this look!



Thank you ... this was the Mago maiden voyage ... and what a voyage it was!


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> *Karen*: I adore the shade of purple of your tunic.  Beautiful.



Thank you *CTS ... *The photo did not do it justice. I may take a pic of the top to show the detail better


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> Another thank you to *Hipployta* for introducing me to Vivien of Holloway.  I am hooked!  Getting ready for my anniversary weekend on a very warm and sunny SD weekend.



Gorgeous! love this outfit!


----------



## KarenBorter

Cityfashionista said:


> Looking good ladies.
> 
> Happy Anniversary.



Thank you Miss Fashionista!


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Very pretty! What a summery dress!
> 
> Here's what I wore to work yesterday. No name cardigan, top and jeans ($14!), vintage mink scarf, Chanel necklace and Africa Piros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this necklace. It's a little heavy though.



Very cute! I love simple looks ... it's my staple


----------



## KarenBorter

phiphi said:


> *karen* - so adorable!



Thank you *phiphi ! *


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *Karen*.  I felt very girly .  

*jenay*: Thank you, little *j*!  We have known each other for 15 years, been together 12 years, and married for 9.  He is the best man I know.


----------



## stilly

KarenBorter said:


> Saturday Errands:
> Black Leggings, Betsey Johnson Purple Lace Tunic Top, Black Mago


 
*Karen* - Love the outfit and Magos!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I have one of those things people go on to meet other people...
> 
> a date? Sheesh I'm too old for this
> 
> DVF top
> William Rast Jeans
> a jacket of some sort
> yoyo strass


 
Great outfit *naked*!!! I hope it was a nice date...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Saturday Errands:
> Black Leggings, Betsey Johnson Purple Lace Tunic Top, Black Mago



Those watersnake lady Daffs 

Love them, shoe cousin


----------



## september gurl

*cts,* Such a cute outfit!!
*Naked,* You look adorable! I hope you have fun on your date!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Those watersnake lady Daffs
> 
> Love them, shoe cousin



Yep  and I actually posted an interesting reveal thread


----------



## Jönathan

*Karen*, the Lady Daffs are gorgeous!


----------



## KarenBorter

stilly said:


> *Karen* - Love the outfit and Magos!!! Beautiful!!!



thank you *Stilly ... *you're outfits are always so classy and beautiful ... I need to go to the Betty Page store to find a lovely royal blue dress to go with my Bianca's


----------



## KarenBorter

Jönathan;18678665 said:
			
		

> *Karen*, the Lady Daffs are gorgeous!



Thank you *Jonathan *there is a cool story that goes along with them (reveal thread with more eye candy  )


----------



## cts900

Thank you very much, *september gurl*.  What a treat it is to see you in here :kiss:.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *jenay*: Thank you, little *j*!  We have known each other for 15 years, been together 12 years, and married for 9.  He is the best man I know.



 Wow, congrats babe! That is not only an anniversary - it's a very special milestone! Next year will mark a decade of marriage for you -- how very amazing!!!


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* I love your outfit!! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## BattyBugs

Have mentioned how much I love this thread? I just hope I can find the brand you mentioned, CTS, when I am finally able to sit back down at my PC. I love the outfits, ladies.


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, *batty* .  More dresses for you and more pants for me!  Just google the name and you will find it quickly.  They size by measurements and ship from London, but the cost to ship is cheap, they take PayPal, and they are actually really quick.  

My dear *Jönathan*, you are always so kind.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> Another thank you to *Hipployta* for introducing me to Vivien of Holloway.  I am hooked!  Getting ready for my anniversary weekend on a very warm and sunny SD weekend.



Happy Anniversary and I wish you many, many more!


----------



## carlinha

ladies, we had such a great time, chatting and eating yummy food!  wish we could do it more often!

*karen* - great outfit, is this what Mrs. L saw you in?  

*cts* - beautiful outfit!  happy anniversary and congratulations on such a milestone!

*aoqtpi* - sexy!

*naked* - what a lucky guy indeed!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   hope you guys had an awesome time tonight!

i felt like something colorful and bright to cheer me up today since i had to go take a stupid test... hence the *rastas*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> ladies, we had such a great time, chatting and eating yummy food!  wish we could do it more often!
> 
> *karen* - great outfit, is this what Mrs. L saw you in?
> 
> *cts* - beautiful outfit!  happy anniversary and congratulations on such a milestone!
> 
> *aoqtpi* - sexy!
> 
> *naked* - what a lucky guy indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys had an awesome time tonight!
> 
> i felt like something colorful and bright to cheer me up today since i had to go take a stupid test... hence the *rastas*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies



good luck on your test but you looked H-O-T!!  

Love the colors!


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> good luck on your test but you looked H-O-T!!
> 
> Love the colors!



thank you i passed it 

(i was definitely the most dressed up and colorful person at the test center, but who the heck cares!)


----------



## jenayb

*C*!! 

You know, I do not think that I have ever seen your hair back, and you look absolutely fabulous!!  The colour of your Bal is killing me, smalls!!


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> ladies, we had such a great time, chatting and eating yummy food!  wish we could do it more often!
> 
> *karen* - great outfit, is this what Mrs. L saw you in?
> 
> *cts* - beautiful outfit!  happy anniversary and congratulations on such a milestone!
> 
> *aoqtpi* - sexy!
> 
> *naked* - what a lucky guy indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys had an awesome time tonight!
> 
> i felt like something colorful and bright to cheer me up today since i had to go take a stupid test... hence the *rastas*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies



you look great!  i'm gonna be a copycat and go all dolled up when i take my boards...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looking good ladies
*Naked* - hope your date went well.  Love your outfit.
*Carlinha & the gang* - I bet you ladies were turning heads!  Just beautiful

Here I am for work one day last week:
BR Dress
Tory Burch belt
BiBi (I can live in these, so comfy)


----------



## needloub

*Carlinha* - You look smokin'! Did you make the other people fail because they were too busy looking at you?

*DC* - You are always so chic! Love your dress!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Naked*! Hope you had a fabulous date.. as my Dad says '_You're a stone cold fox!_'  (< that's actually the face he makes whenever he says it too!)

*DC*, love the BiBi's...

*Carlinha*, love your Springtime outfit!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ladies!! and gent 

The date was real good ... he was cuuuuuute 

*Carlinha*- you look AMAZING!!  I literally gasped at your Bal!

*DC-Cutie*- your style is pure perfection


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehe, this was part of my outfit yesterday... I was at the supermarket.. full pic to follow!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay... this is what was happening north of my ankles....

Design History Cotton Cardigan
HM Tank
Henri Bendel Socialite Necklace
Banana Republic Logan Capri
Miu Miu Maletasse Tote
Yolanda Spikes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ *Bella*, you are always so gorgeous and put together!! Dress me, please!!

Oh and hand over the yolandas


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Naked!!! :kiss: Please, you are a fashion template! 

And noooooo way! These babies are MINE!


----------



## maryelle

i finally wore my bikiki 140 on my 21st birthday weekend. i danced at the club with them, and my feet did not complain! i was totally shocked!
sorry for the iphone quality pic...


----------



## aoqtpi

phiphi said:


> *aopqti* - you look so cute!



Thank you!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I have one of those things people go on to meet other people...
> 
> a date? Sheesh I'm too old for this
> 
> DVF top
> William Rast Jeans
> a jacket of some sort
> yoyo strass



Love this! Esp the strass and top! Hope your date went well!



cts900 said:


> *aopqti*: Thank you, dear.  I envy that teeny waist of yours!  You look super cute.



Thank you! I'm so thankful for my tiny-waist-genes since I'm absolutely addicted to KFC  I hold all my weight in my legs and butt haha

Happy belated Anni!



jenaywins said:


> *L*, super cute. I love layers!



Thanks *J*! Can't wait to see some of your recent outfits as well; you always look gorgeous!



KarenBorter said:


> Very cute! I love simple looks ... it's my staple



Thank you! I agree; I don't like to have too much going on haha



carlinha said:


> *aoqtpi* - sexy!
> 
> 
> i felt like something colorful and bright to cheer me up today since i had to go take a stupid test... hence the *rastas*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies



Thanks! I'm nothing compared to you though; you're always fabulous and amazingly dressed. Hope you kicked your test's @$$!



DC-Cutie said:


> Looking good ladies
> *Naked* - hope your date went well.  Love your outfit.
> *Carlinha & the gang* - I bet you ladies were turning heads!  Just beautiful
> 
> Here I am for work one day last week:
> BR Dress
> Tory Burch belt
> BiBi (I can live in these, so comfy)



Wow, this is making me lust for Bibis even more! And what a fantastic belt!



BellaShoes said:


> Okay... this is what was happening north of my ankles....
> 
> Design History Cotton Cardigan
> HM Tank
> Henri Bendel Socialite Necklace
> Banana Republic Logan Capri
> Miu Miu Maletasse Tote
> Yolanda Spikes



Oww oww! You wore this to the _supermarket_?! I can't even imagine what you'd wear to a gala event! I love EVERYTHING about this outfit!



maryelle said:


> i finally wore my bikiki 140 on my 21st birthday weekend. i danced at  the club with them, and my feet did not complain! i was totally shocked!
> sorry for the iphone quality pic...



You are too cute!


----------



## KarenBorter

Today ... 
1969 Super Skinny Jeans
Threads for Thought top
RB WS Bianca

Off to get my hair done hence no face shot LOL (color color COLOR!)


----------



## Clooky001

carlinha said:


> fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies
> *regeens* was in town (all the way from australia!!!) and we couldn't miss this opportunity to have a mini meetup.
> shoes from L - R: red patent clichy, DIY meridien blue strass MC, lavender suede greiss mule, framboise suede balota



You look lovely


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> Saturday Errands:
> Black Leggings, Betsey Johnson Purple Lace Tunic Top, Black Mago



Very nice


----------



## Clooky001

you look stunning - hope the date went well 




nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I have one of those things people go on to meet other people...
> 
> a date? Sheesh I'm too old for this
> 
> DVF top
> William Rast Jeans
> a jacket of some sort
> yoyo strass


----------



## Clooky001

Cute 





carlinha said:


> ladies, we had such a great time, chatting and eating yummy food!  wish we could do it more often!
> 
> *karen* - great outfit, is this what Mrs. L saw you in?
> 
> *cts* - beautiful outfit!  happy anniversary and congratulations on such a milestone!
> 
> *aoqtpi* - sexy!
> 
> *naked* - what a lucky guy indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys had an awesome time tonight!
> 
> i felt like something colorful and bright to cheer me up today since i had to go take a stupid test... hence the *rastas*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies


----------



## Clooky001

You look so trendy - love it 



DC-Cutie said:


> Looking good ladies
> *Naked* - hope your date went well.  Love your outfit.
> *Carlinha & the gang* - I bet you ladies were turning heads!  Just beautiful
> 
> Here I am for work one day last week:
> BR Dress
> Tory Burch belt
> BiBi (I can live in these, so comfy)


----------



## Clooky001

BellaShoes said:


> Okay... this is what was happening north of my ankles....
> 
> Design History Cotton Cardigan
> HM Tank
> Henri Bendel Socialite Necklace
> Banana Republic Logan Capri
> Miu Miu Maletasse Tote
> Yolanda Spikes



Love the outfit


----------



## FashionGoddess

aoqtpi said:


> Very pretty! What a summery dress!
> 
> Here's what I wore to work yesterday. No name cardigan, top and jeans ($14!), vintage mink scarf, Chanel necklace and Africa Piros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this necklace. It's a little heavy though.


You look cute!


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOW! This pic is too cool...Lovely shoes on HOT ladies!!


----------



## Clooky001

Ladies you both look lush 



maryelle said:


> i finally wore my bikiki 140 on my 21st birthday weekend. i danced at the club with them, and my feet did not complain! i was totally shocked!
> sorry for the iphone quality pic...





KarenBorter said:


> Today ...
> 1969 Super Skinny Jeans
> Threads for Thought top
> RB WS Bianca
> 
> Off to get my hair done hence no face shot LOL (color color COLOR!)


----------



## candyapples88

*Mary* - You look so cute

*Carlinha* - You all look so gorg!

*Karen* - Love the ws Biancas, shoe twin! I have yet to wear mine out


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> *Mary* - You look so cute
> 
> *Carlinha* - You all look so gorg!
> 
> *Karen* - Love the ws Biancas, shoe twin! I have yet to wear mine out



thank you *candyapples! *when I went out today I kept repeating what you said about walking and I did much better ... I loved the stares I got. I went to the Farmer's Market on Fairfax and 3rd (the "world famous farmers market) and the tourists were out in droves ... I caught more then one sidelong glance down at my feet, which made me stand up even taller and walk with even more confidence.


----------



## aoqtpi

KarenBorter said:


> Today ...
> 1969 Super Skinny Jeans
> Threads for Thought top
> RB WS Bianca
> 
> Off to get my hair done hence no face shot LOL (color color COLOR!)



Such a comfy outfit! Be sure to post pics of your new hair!


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> ladies, we had such a great time, chatting and eating yummy food!  wish we could do it more often!
> 
> *karen* - great outfit, is this what Mrs. L saw you in?
> 
> *cts* - beautiful outfit!  happy anniversary and congratulations on such a milestone!
> 
> *aoqtpi* - sexy!
> 
> *naked* - what a lucky guy indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys had an awesome time tonight!
> 
> i felt like something colorful and bright to cheer me up today since i had to go take a stupid test... hence the *rastas*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies



o wow, *C*! you must have been the most fabulous looking candidate!!! 

PS. congrats on passing!


----------



## KarenBorter

carlinha said:


> ladies, we had such a great time, chatting and eating yummy food!  wish we could do it more often!
> 
> *karen* - great outfit, is this what Mrs. L saw you in?
> 
> *cts* - beautiful outfit!  happy anniversary and congratulations on such a milestone!
> 
> *aoqtpi* - sexy!
> 
> *naked* - what a lucky guy indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys had an awesome time tonight!
> 
> i felt like something colorful and bright to cheer me up today since i had to go take a stupid test... hence the *rastas*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies



Yep that was the outfit I was wearing ... I just wish my hair was better when I went in ... but what could I do? I was getting it colored today and the lady I go to prefers unwashed hair for a couple of days prior so the color sticks LOL


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> Very nice



Thank you


----------



## KarenBorter

Clooky001 said:


> Ladies you both look lush



and thank you again *Clooky! *It's my goal to every weekend when I am running around to wear my CL's as I can't wear them to the office (it's not conducive to high heels LOL).


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Such a comfy outfit! Be sure to post pics of your new hair!


Thank you *aoqtpi! *My hair color is PERFECT NOW! it was so faded yesterday with roots LOL man I wish I could run into Msr. Louboutin TODAY LOL


----------



## amazigrace

I'm SO far behind on this thread - like months. But just have to say:

*dc,* as always, you look fabulous! Love the dress.
*nakie,* love your outfit, but where's the new Birk?
*carla,* gorgeous as always. Love your hair up!


----------



## phiphi

*dc* - that's such a great look! loves it!
*carla* - stunning, just stunning!!

date night with hubby, with leopard ponyhair marcia balla:


----------



## Clooky001

phiphi said:


> *dc* - that's such a great look! loves it!
> *carla* - stunning, just stunning!!
> 
> date night with hubby, with leopard ponyhair marcia balla:



Very cute


----------



## KarenBorter

phiphi said:


> *dc* - that's such a great look! loves it!
> *carla* - stunning, just stunning!!
> 
> date night with hubby, with leopard ponyhair marcia balla:



Oh I LOVE this outfit! Have fun on your date!


----------



## KarenBorter

Same outfit as earlier today with the Lady Daffs ... I love how versatile this shoe is!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

phiphi said:


> *dc* - that's such a great look! loves it!
> *carla* - stunning, just stunning!!
> 
> date night with hubby, with leopard ponyhair marcia balla:



It's my P and she looks soooooo gorgeous!!! I hope you had an amazing day!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

amazigrace said:


> I'm SO far behind on this thread - like months. But just have to say:
> 
> *dc,* as always, you look fabulous! Love the dress.
> *nakie,* love your outfit, but where's the new Birk?
> *carla,* gorgeous as always. Love your hair up!



No Birk this time since it included a Mexican restaurant, bowling, and an arcade! Hehe. Next time


----------



## KarenBorter

This is the skirt I thought of when I got the LD's ... I did a little fashion show a minute ago LOL ... The skirt is F21, the belt is Wet Seal for those asking "can you wear your CLs with F21" .. yes, yes you can


----------



## rdgldy

everyone looks fabulous, but I really want some of those gorgeous bags!
*bella* and *phi*, hand them over!!


----------



## cts900

*Schnauzer*: Thank you for the anniversary wishes, hun.  

*car*: Thank you for the sweet compliment and anniversary wishes.  You looked beautiful for your exam!  Congrats on both passing your test and for being so very, very chic and fabulous. 

*DC*: I would bet money that your picture is next to the definition of "fierce" in the dictionary.  Love the belt! 

*naked:* So happy to know it went well!  

*Bella*: Your Miu Miu tote and Bendel necklace are _killing me_.  Killing me.

*mary*: You look so young and fresh.  Lovely.  

*Karen*: Love the Threads for Thought top and your new do!  

sweet *phi*: What a lucky man your DH is.  You are so effortlessly classy.  I am obsessed with the way you paired your leopard with such a classic look.  You've got such impressive style, my dearest.


----------



## aoqtpi

phiphi said:


> *dc* - that's such a great look! loves it!
> *carla* - stunning, just stunning!!
> 
> date night with hubby, with leopard ponyhair marcia balla:



Beautiful! Have a great date night!



KarenBorter said:


> Same outfit as earlier today with the Lady Daffs ... I love how versatile this shoe is!



Love the hair colour! Is it auburn or is that because of the sunlight?
Either way, it looks fantastic!



KarenBorter said:


> This is the skirt I thought of when I got  the LD's ... I did a little fashion show a minute ago LOL ... The skirt  is F21, the belt is Wet Seal for those asking "can you wear your CLs  with F21" .. yes, yes you can



Great outfit! What's that nail polish colour?


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! Have a great date night!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the hair colour! Is it auburn or is that because of the sunlight?
> Either way, it looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit! What's that nail polish colour?



It is darkest auburn and it's SUPER PURPLE in the sunlight  I love it. 

The nail polish I literally have no idea. I got the gel polish done yesterday (after visiting the boutique) and I liked the color. It almost looks like the barbie pink patent that Msr. Louboutin uses on the shoes LOL


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha- *love the group shot, the balotas look gorgeous! AND OMG I am in love with your teal TBags dress you paired with the rastas! Did you get it recently?

*karen- *all of your outfits are fantastic!!!

*cts- *LOVE this dress on you!!!

*aoqtpi- *you look great! 

*naked- *fab outift! hope the date went well

*dc- *love the bibis! 

*bella- *LOVE them so much! :cry: I hope they find mine. 

*maryelle- *happy bday! great dress! 

*phiphi- *great outift! love the Dior bag!


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you so much, babe.

Here I am on my way out for brunch in camel VPs.  DS had to get in on the action.  He is _totally_ posing .


----------



## phiphi

Clooky001 said:


> Very cute


 
thank you *clooky*!



KarenBorter said:


> Oh I LOVE this outfit! Have fun on your date!


 
thanks *karen*! loving your outfits too!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It's my P and she looks soooooo gorgeous!!! I hope you had an amazing day!!


 
*nakie*!!! thank you hun! i'm so glad you had a great date too!! 



rdgldy said:


> everyone looks fabulous, but I really want some of those gorgeous bags! *bella* and *phi*, hand them over!!


 
*L*, you have a few gorgeous shoes and bags i'd love to play with too! 



cts900 said:


> sweet *phi*: What a lucky man your DH is. You are so effortlessly classy. I am obsessed with the way you paired your leopard with such a classic look. You've got such impressive style, my dearest.


 
*cts* - you truly are a class act. i love that picture with you and DS! and hush! you are so kind, i am so not worthy of these compliments! 

thank you *dezy, aoqtpi*!!


----------



## cts900

*phi*, you are more than worthy.  Thank you for being so unbelievably sweet .


----------



## jenayb

*CTS*, you always manage to knock my socks off, babe.

And I love your little model next to you... All I can think of is that Right Said Fred song!


----------



## bling*lover

*cts:* you look gorgeous hun, I love the little pop of color that your blue cardi gives. Your little model is very cute too!!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> *dc* - that's such a great look! loves it!
> *carla* - stunning, just stunning!!
> 
> date night with hubby, with leopard ponyhair marcia balla:



You always look so incredibly polished and well put together; your sense of fashion is amazing. I love this look, and I bet DH had a great time looking at you all night on your date!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*cts* hahahahaha super cute DS! you look great too!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Karen* AMAZING outfit with the skirt!

*Phi* you look so darling!!!! Hope you had fun!


----------



## LVOEnyc

maryelle said:


> i finally wore my bikiki 140 on my 21st birthday weekend. i danced at the club with them, and my feet did not complain! i was totally shocked!
> sorry for the iphone quality pic...



As always, you look gorgeous! Thanks for all your help with my shoppings ha, I know I can always count on you and when I randomly text you!  you!


----------



## Clooky001

cts900 said:


> ^^Thank you so much, babe.
> 
> Here I am on my way out for brunch in camel VPs.  DS had to get in on the action.  He is _totally_ posing .



Such cute pics - love his pose  and of course you look amazing


----------



## nunumgl

KarenBorter said:


> This is the skirt I thought of when I got the LD's ... I did a little fashion show a minute ago LOL ... The skirt is F21, the belt is Wet Seal for those asking "can you wear your CLs with F21" .. yes, yes you can



I am absolutely loving this combo, such an effortlessly chic pairing! The belt gives the skirt just the right edge factor to compliment the shoe


----------



## phiphi

cts900 said:


> *phi*, you are more than worthy. Thank you for being so unbelievably sweet .


 
i say what i mean! and you, dearest.. are the best! 



jenaywins said:


> You always look so incredibly polished and well put together; your sense of fashion is amazing. I love this look, and I bet DH had a great time looking at you all night on your date!


 
*jenay* - you are so kind. i honestly do not see myself that way. most days, i'm grateful to have time to brush my hair! thank you for your generous words.



LVOEnyc said:


> *Phi* you look so darling!!!! Hope you had fun!


 
*LVOE* - thanks!! we had a great time: we went to a play and dinner!


----------



## amazigrace

*p,* you look amazing, girl. 
LOVE your outfit and how stunning
you look in it! Gorgeous as always.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

This was my church outfit yesterday paired with my multi glitter pigalles . Don't pay attention to the scars on my legs, they're proof of an active childhood:lolots:

















Can anyone suggest how to get my pics a little smaller? I apologize for the largeness


----------



## DC-Cutie

*SongbirdDiva* - Holy Hotness all up in the church!  You look great and that skirt is amazing!!!
*Phi* - perfection - as always.  hope you and Hubs had a nice date night..


----------



## jenayb

SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my church outfit yesterday paired with my multi glitter pigalles . Don't pay attention to the scars on my legs, they're proof of an active childhood:lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to get my pics a little smaller? I apologize for the largeness





I love this!


----------



## jeNYC

songbird, i love your skirt!!!!!!  where is it from? 

as far as making the pictures smaller, go to Paint, open the picture, Image: resize/skew, input 50 for horizontal and 50 for vertical until your desired size and then save.


----------



## KarenBorter

*songbird* that outfit is AMAZING!


----------



## Lola May

SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my church outfit yesterday paired with my multi glitter pigalles . Don't pay attention to the scars on my legs, they're proof of an active childhood:lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to get my pics a little smaller? I apologize for the largeness



U look GREAT!!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

DC-Cutie said:


> *SongbirdDiva* - Holy Hotness all up in the church!  You look great and that skirt is amazing!!!
> *Phi* - perfection - as always.  hope you and Hubs had a nice date night..



Thank you so much DC-Cutie



jenaywins said:


> I love this!



Thank you so much jenaywins



jeNYC said:


> songbird, i love your skirt!!!!!!  where is it from?
> 
> as far as making the pictures smaller, go to Paint, open the picture, Image: resize/skew, input 50 for horizontal and 50 for vertical until your desired size and then save.



Thank you so much jeNYC. It's from Asos. Also Thank you sooo much for the resizing tip 



KarenBorter said:


> *songbird* that outfit is AMAZING!



Thank you so much Karen



Lola May said:


> U look GREAT!!!



Thank you so much Lola


----------



## jeNYC

SongbirdDiva said:


> Thank you so much DC-Cutie
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much jenaywins
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much jeNYC. It's from Asos. Also Thank you sooo much for the resizing tip
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Karen
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Lola


 
awww i cant find it...booooo


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts:* Babies in the pic!  Me loves babies!   And you look fabulous per usual!

*Phi:* Perfection.  

*songbird:* I am glad you don't go to my church.  I would have trouble concentrating on the scripture looking at your fly outfit!


----------



## amazigrace

*songbird,* you look smokin'!


----------



## phiphi

amazigrace said:


> *p,* you look amazing, girl. LOVE your outfit and how stunning you look in it! Gorgeous as always.


 
*amazi!*  how are you lady!?! thank you for saying that, and making a girl feel so fab! miss you!



DC-Cutie said:


> *SongbirdDiva* - Holy Hotness all up in the church! You look great and that skirt is amazing!!!
> *Phi* - perfection - as always. hope you and Hubs had a nice date night..


 
*dc* - thanks hun!! we had fun!!



Dukeprincess said:


> *cts:* Babies in the pic! Me loves babies!  And you look fabulous per usual!
> *Phi:* Perfection.


 
thank you* dukie*  !

*songbird* - hot DAMN! (that's all i can muster at this time)


----------



## MrsLoubou313

@SongbirdDiva That skirt is DEF to die for and those Pigalles are AMAZING! They look higher than 120s! I might have to reavaluate my TTG(Things To Get) list!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> ^^Thank you so much, babe.
> 
> Here I am on my way out for brunch in camel VPs.  DS had to get in on the action.  He is _totally_ posing .



So fun! I love how light and summery this look is!



SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my church outfit yesterday paired with my multi glitter pigalles . Don't pay attention to the scars on my legs, they're proof of an active childhood:lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to get my pics a little smaller? I apologize for the largeness



WOW absolutely stunning! You knocked it out of the ballpark with this look! I wish I could get my hair to do that!


----------



## cts900

*aoqtpi*: Thank you, hun.  I have been trying to really take advantage of this beautiful SoCal weather.

*Duke*: I truly heart you, sweetness.  

*Songbird*: Your look is beautiful and I am in love with your skirt especially.  

*Clooky*: Thank you!  My little man loves posing for photos.  
*
LVOEnyc*: Thank you so much!  I will pass the compliment along to him .  

*bling*: Thank you so much, love.  How are you feeling?  Just two weeks....wow!  So exciting! 

*jenay:* You are magnificent.  I share this with you in great fashion and bad music solidarity :


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> *aoqtpi*: Thank you, hun.  I have been trying to really take advantage of this beautiful SoCal weather.
> 
> *Duke*: I truly heart you, sweetness.
> 
> *Songbird*: Your look is beautiful and I am in love with your skirt especially.
> 
> *Clooky*: Thank you!  My little man loves posing for photos.
> *
> LVOEnyc*: Thank you so much!  I will pass the compliment along to him .
> 
> *bling*: Thank you so much, love.  How are you feeling?  Just two weeks....wow!  So exciting!
> 
> *jenay:* You are magnificent.  I share this with you in great fashion and bad music solidarity :




Bad music?! Are you kidding? That's one of the greatest songs ever made. Every time it comes on in the shuffle, I do a little dance. I don't care if I'm in public - my soul sings to "Right Said Fred" 

EDIT: and yes, it IS in my shuffle. For reals. The last time "I did my little turn on the catwalk" in the dog park and was just about mauled by a bull mastiff who, naturally, must've really liked my dancing. I was washing dog drool out of my hair for a week.


----------



## cts900

^^ Too funny!  I am glad that you weren't hurt!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> ^^ Too funny!  I am glad that you weren't hurt!



Nah, it was more of a "bow chicka wow wow" move on the dog's part. What can I say, I AM too sexy for the dog park -- you should see me rockin' that sweatpant/galoshes combo... I bring ALL the dogs to the yard 

... sorry mods. Back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *jenay:* You are magnificent.  I share this with you in great fashion and bad music solidarity :




 

I lurrrrrrve it babe!


----------



## heatherB

This is my first time posting in this thread:

DVF Julian mini wrap dress in pink snow leopard and nude patent Elisa (in hotel about to go out for my bday celebration)


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*heatherB* - you look fantastic!  Love those nude pumps! 

*cts900, SchnauzerCrazy, cts900, SchnauzerCrazy, jenaywins* - I love it that the first thing I read when I opened this thread are conversations around Right Said Fred!  You girls are way too funny!  

Here's me last week with my graffiti flats 











More pics on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/color-me-spring-pink-scarf-balenciaga/


----------



## cts900

^^You look so beautiful always.  How exciting to be your shoe twin!

*heather*, happy birthday!  Those nudes are perfect on you.


----------



## r6girl2005

Nhu Nhu said:


> *heatherB* - you look fantastic!  Love those nude pumps!
> 
> *cts900, SchnauzerCrazy, cts900, SchnauzerCrazy, jenaywins* - I love it that the first thing I read when I opened this thread are conversations around Right Said Fred!  You girls are way too funny!
> 
> Here's me last week with my graffiti flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/color-me-spring-pink-scarf-balenciaga/



You always look so cute and post such great pictures! The pink scarf and purple handbag add such great color


----------



## r6girl2005

cts900 said:


> ^^Thank you so much, babe.
> 
> Here I am on my way out for brunch in camel VPs.  DS had to get in on the action.  He is _totally_ posing .



Oh my your little one is soooo cute I love that skirt!


----------



## aoqtpi

heatherB said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread:
> 
> DVF Julian mini wrap dress in pink snow leopard and nude patent Elisa (in hotel about to go out for my bday celebration)



Happy birthday! You look fantastic!



Nhu Nhu said:


> *heatherB* - you look fantastic!  Love those nude pumps!
> 
> *cts900, SchnauzerCrazy, cts900, SchnauzerCrazy, jenaywins* - I  love it that the first thing I read when I opened this thread are  conversations around Right Said Fred!  You girls are way too funny!
> 
> Here's me last week with my graffiti flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/color-me-spring-pink-scarf-balenciaga/



Flawless as always! I wish I was as cute and photogenic as you!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my church outfit yesterday paired with my multi glitter pigalles . Don't pay attention to the scars on my legs, they're proof of an active childhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to get my pics a little smaller? I apologize for the largeness





heatherB said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread:
> 
> DVF Julian mini wrap dress in pink snow leopard and nude patent Elisa (in hotel about to go out for my bday celebration)





Nhu Nhu said:


> *heatherB* - you look fantastic!  Love those nude pumps!
> 
> *cts900, SchnauzerCrazy, cts900, SchnauzerCrazy, jenaywins* - I love it that the first thing I read when I opened this thread are conversations around Right Said Fred!  You girls are way too funny!
> 
> Here's me last week with my graffiti flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/color-me-spring-pink-scarf-balenciaga/



Serious hotness ladies!


----------



## Cityfashionista

phiphi said:


> *dc* - that's such a great look! loves it!
> *carla* - stunning, just stunning!!
> 
> date night with hubby, with leopard ponyhair marcia balla:





KarenBorter said:


> Same outfit as earlier today with the Lady Daffs ... I love how versatile this shoe is!





KarenBorter said:


> This is the skirt I thought of when I got the LD's ... I did a little fashion show a minute ago LOL ... The skirt is F21, the belt is Wet Seal for those asking "can you wear your CLs with F21" .. yes, yes you can



looking good ladies!


----------



## needloub

*Heather* - You look fantastic! Hope you had an amazing b-day. Your legs go on for miles LOL!

*Nhu* - As always, you look so cute!


----------



## cts900

r6girl2005 said:


> Oh my your little one is soooo cute I love that skirt!



Thank you so much, *r6*!  He is cute....when he _wants to be_ .


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> *bling*: Thank you so much, love. How are you feeling? Just two weeks....wow! So exciting!


 
YW hun, Yes 2 weeks although i'm sure it will feel like 2 months . I'm feeling heaps better now, DD and I were sick on the weekend but we are both much better now. I've finally got the last of everything I needed to get for the baby, so yes, since it's coming to an end i'm getting very excited!

*Songbird:* The 1 smoking hot church outfit. You look gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

Today's outfit for work
Anthracite glitter Ron Rons  The perfect pick-me-up for the Mondays!






I love the sole contrasted with the glitter


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> Today's outfit for work
> Anthracite glitter Ron Rons  The perfect pick-me-up for the Mondays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the sole contrasted with the glitter



Love ittttttt!


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> Today's outfit for work
> Anthracite glitter Ron Rons  The perfect pick-me-up for the Mondays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the sole contrasted with the glitter




Beautiful!


----------



## cts900

*aoqtpi*: You look so festive!  A perfect Monday shoe.  

*bling*: Aw, mama.  I am so sorry you two have been sick.  I have just gotten over a miserable bout of food poisoning so I feel your pain.  Best wishes for the home stretch!  My thoughts are with you .

I know I am posting waaaayyyyyy too often, but here I am again getting ready for errands in my beloved Olive Suede Lady Gres:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> *aoqtpi*: You look so festive!  A perfect Monday shoe.
> 
> *bling*: Aw, mama.  I am so sorry you two have been sick.  I have just gotten over a miserable bout of food poisoning so I feel your pain.  Best wishes for the home stretch!  My thoughts are with you .
> 
> I know I am posting waaaayyyyyy too often, but here I am again getting ready for errands in my beloved Olive Suede Lady Gres:



You're too sweet - you do NOT post too often! You look great


----------



## candyapples88

*Cts*- You always look great!

*Aoq*- I need some glitter in my life


----------



## KlassicKouture

My laptop is overheating from all of this hotness!!!

:sunnies


----------



## BattyBugs

Once again, I am so far behind. Please forgive me for not posting individual comments, but know that I really love looking at the outfits.


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> *aoqtpi*: You look so festive! A perfect Monday shoe.
> 
> *bling*: Aw, mama. I am so sorry you two have been sick. I have just gotten over a miserable bout of food poisoning so I feel your pain. Best wishes for the home stretch! My thoughts are with you .
> 
> I know I am posting waaaayyyyyy too often, but here I am again getting ready for errands in my beloved Olive Suede Lady Gres:


 
Savannah and I had food poisoning aswell. It's so horrible! 

Anyway you do not post too often, you are gorgeous and so are your outfits and we all love seeing them!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> *aoqtpi*: You look so festive!  A perfect Monday shoe.
> 
> *bling*: Aw, mama.  I am so sorry you two have been sick.  I have just gotten over a miserable bout of food poisoning so I feel your pain.  Best wishes for the home stretch!  My thoughts are with you .
> 
> I know I am posting waaaayyyyyy too often, but here I am again getting ready for errands in my beloved Olive Suede Lady Gres:



Beautiful!


----------



## LVOEnyc

aoqtpi said:


> Today's outfit for work
> Anthracite glitter Ron Rons  The perfect pick-me-up for the Mondays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the sole contrasted with the glitter



LOVE IT!!!! When are you coming to Vegas??


----------



## redsolediva

Heatherb we are shoe twins, they look fabulous!!x


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Shoe twinsss!!



aoqtpi said:


> Today's outfit for work
> Anthracite glitter Ron Rons  The perfect pick-me-up for the Mondays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the sole contrasted with the glitter


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Today's outfit for work
> Anthracite glitter Ron Rons  The perfect pick-me-up for the Mondays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the sole contrasted with the glitter



*L*, you look sooo great! i think i hatechuuuuuuuuuu!  nah, i'm kidding, love ya!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> Love ittttttt!





Cityfashionista said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, you lovely ladies! 



cts900 said:


> *aoqtpi*: You look so festive!  A perfect Monday shoe.
> 
> I know I am posting waaaayyyyyy too often, but here I am again getting ready for errands in my beloved Olive Suede Lady Gres:



I've probably been posted as much as you have  I enjoy all your outfits; post away! Love the LGs 



candyapples88 said:


> *Cts*- You always look great!
> 
> *Aoq*- I need some glitter in my life


You do! They make me so happy whenever I look down at my feet 



LVOEnyc said:


> LOVE IT!!!! When are you coming to Vegas??



Thank you! Next month for the long weekend. I'm so excited for my first visit to a boutique! Among Barney's, Neimans, Saks and the Shoe In, which would you suggest I visit? I don't think I'll have enough time to visit them all, sadly.



BlondeBarbie said:


> Shoe twinsss!!



Yay! 



jeshika said:


> *L*, you look sooo great! i think i hatechuuuuuuuuuu!  nah, i'm kidding, love ya!


 
Thanks *J*! I wish you'd post here more often; you always look wonderful and I'm unbelievably jealous of your CL collection! If I ever make it to NYC you might find me hiding out in your closet


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks *J*! I wish you'd post here more often; you always look wonderful and I'm unbelievably jealous of your CL collection! If I ever make it to NYC you might find me hiding out in your closet


Awww, thanks *L*! you are too cute! Please do let me know if you are visiting NYC. I would love to meet up and we can go shoe shopping!  I'll try to post more now that I'm alot less busy at work (even though I really need to be studying ) my closet is pretty teensy... as tiny as you are, i don't think you'll be comfy. (esp since Bibi likes to hide out there too!)


----------



## cts900

Thank you my sweet gals: *bling, Schnauzer, candy, City*, and *aoqtpi *!  I think I have been posting outfits to keep me from fixating on new shoesssss......bans are difficult .


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* Super cute!


----------



## Hipployta

SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my church outfit yesterday paired with my multi glitter pigalles . Don't pay attention to the scars on my legs, they're proof of an active childhood:lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to get my pics a little smaller? I apologize for the largeness



You are too adorable! I love that skirt.


----------



## Hipployta

cts900 said:


> Another thank you to *Hipployta* for introducing me to Vivien of Holloway.  I am hooked!  Getting ready for my anniversary weekend on a very warm and sunny SD weekend.



Look at you!  You got a belt too!  That is a lovely print on you.  Should I tell you what my next prints are?  The pink hearts and the Navy stars


----------



## cts900

^^Hi there!  I love the belt!  I have been able to wear it with quite a lot since it arrived.  Pink hearts and navy stars...._perfect_.  I think I want the small gingham in blue and I really want one of the tea dresses.  I think I am gonna get into so much trouble on that website.  Thank you for telling me about them .  I am in love.  

Thank you, as always, my dear *Jönathan*!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I know I am posting waaaayyyyyy too often, but here I am again getting ready for errands in my beloved Olive Suede Lady Gres:


 
If anything, you do not post enough.


----------



## KarenBorter

cts900 said:


> Thank you my sweet gals: *bling, Schnauzer, candy, City*, and *aoqtpi *!  I think I have been posting outfits to keep me from fixating on new shoesssss......_*bans are difficult*_ .



yes they are ... but I have to stick to mine. 

Your outfit *cts *is so cute ... I headed over there to check and there are MANY styles I like

I also do a search on ebay for "pinup clothes"


----------



## cts900

*Karen*: Thanks, hun.  Oooo, I hope you find something and model it for us soon!

*jenay*: You are such a sweet pea.  I don't deserve you.


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> Awww, thanks *L*! you are too cute! Please do let me know if you are visiting NYC. I would love to meet up and we can go shoe shopping!  I'll try to post more now that I'm alot less busy at work (even though I really need to be studying ) my closet is pretty teensy... as tiny as you are, i don't think you'll be comfy. (esp since Bibi likes to hide out there too!)



I'm hoping to make it out there some time this year, so I'll def. PM you it pans out! Good luck studying! I'm so glad I'm done school for the time being. What are you studying for?

As gorgeous as Bibi is, I'm allergic to her so she can have the closet


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *Karen*: Thanks, hun.  Oooo, I hope you find something and model it for us soon!
> 
> *jenay*: You are such a sweet pea.  I don't deserve you.


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*, great outfit! Love the pairing w/ leggings


----------



## BellaShoes

*heather*, love the colors in your Julian wrap!

*nhu*, gorgeous Bal!

This thread moves fast, all of the ladies look fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> *Bella*: Your Miu Miu tote and Bendel necklace are _killing me_.  Killing me.



Thank you ladies!!!

*cts*, Henri Bendel just had their 20% friends and family too!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

rdgldy said:


> everyone looks fabulous, but I really want some of those gorgeous bags!
> *bella* and *phi*, hand them over!!



Thank you sweets!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> *cts*, Henri Bendel just had their 20% friends and family too!!!!



I LOVE that necklace - so versatile! Wish I would've known but it's for the best -- my bank account is crying. Literally crying.


----------



## jenayb

*Way* out of my comfort zone of wearing black...

But not out of my comfort zone with the Paniers.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> *Way* out of my comfort zone of wearing black...
> 
> But not out of my comfort zone with the Paniers.



I see those flats behind you - way out of your comfort zone, huh


----------



## r6girl2005

jenaywins said:


> *Way* out of my comfort zone of wearing black...
> 
> But not out of my comfort zone with the Paniers.



You look adorable! Who makes those jeans?!


----------



## imelda74

Everyone looks so great.


----------



## LVOEnyc

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you, you lovely ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Next month for the long weekend. I'm so excited for my first visit to a boutique! Among Barney's, Neimans, Saks and the Shoe In, which would you suggest I visit? I don't think I'll have enough time to visit them all, sadly.



I suggest Anton at Neimans!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> *Way* out of my comfort zone of wearing black...
> 
> But not out of my comfort zone with the Paniers.



Beautiful! I'm in awe of your ability to navigate in 120 w/o platform!



LVOEnyc said:


> I suggest Anton at Neimans!



Thanks! I'll add Neimans to my "must visit" list, along with the boutique and The Gun Store


----------



## Miss T.

A big round of applause for all the glamorous outfits appearing in this thread. I love it!


----------



## icecreamom

My all times favorite thread...Ladies looking lovely


----------



## NANI1972

SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my church outfit yesterday paired with my multi glitter pigalles . Don't pay attention to the scars on my legs, they're proof of an active childhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to get my pics a little smaller? I apologize for the largeness


 
You look breathtaking!



heatherB said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread:
> 
> DVF Julian mini wrap dress in pink snow leopard and nude patent Elisa (in hotel about to go out for my bday celebration)


 
Love your dress and of course the shoes!



Nhu Nhu said:


> Here's me last week with my graffiti flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/04/color-me-spring-pink-scarf-balenciaga/


 
Love the Bbag and your shoes!



aoqtpi said:


> Today's outfit for work
> Anthracite glitter Ron Rons  The perfect pick-me-up for the Mondays!
> 
> 
> I love the sole contrasted with the glitter


 
Love the RonRons.



jenaywins said:


> *Way* out of my comfort zone of wearing black...
> 
> But not out of my comfort zone with the Paniers.


 
You look lovely nay nay!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts:* I run errands in a Juicy tracksuit!  You look amazing! 

*jenay:* Cute spring look!  Is your watch MK?


----------



## karwood

Everyone is looking fabulous in their outfits!



Dukeprincess said:


> *cts:* I run errands in a Juicy tracksuit!  You look amazing!
> 
> *jenay:* Cute spring look! * Is your watch MK?*



Great minds think alike!  I was just going to post the same question, lol.


----------



## jenayb

Thank you for the kind words.

*Duke*, you got it hon! MK! 
I wear it every single day, so you'll see it in all my pics!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Love that top, *Jenay*!


----------



## madilou13

Jenaywins-I love that top!! It looks great with the paniers!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> *Duke*, you got it hon! MK!
> I wear it every single day, so you'll see it in all my pics!


 
It is gorgeous!  I ordered a gold MK watch from Hautelook and I am dying as I wait for it to arrive!  (especially after seeing yours!) 

I have a black and gold MK watch that I wear almost daily now, but I need gold for spring/summer!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> It is gorgeous! I ordered a gold MK watch from Hautelook and I am dying as I wait for it to arrive! (especially after seeing yours!)
> 
> I have a black and gold MK watch that I wear almost daily now, but I need gold for spring/summer!


 
They are such amazing quality watches. Honestly, I have a Rolex (Xmas gift) that I never wear - it just sits. I have 3 MK watches that I wear religiously, mostly my RG one in the pic.  For the money, you can't beat them.


----------



## cts900

*Duke*: You are so precious to me.

*jenay*: Are you _always_ this adorable?  You must turn heads everywhere you go.  I love the blouse paired with the long necklace.  Perfect.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *Duke*: You are so precious to me.
> 
> *jenay*: Are you _always_ this adorable? You must turn heads everywhere you go. I love the blouse paired with the long necklace. Perfect.


----------



## clothingguru

OMG i just went back like 7 pages and wrote individual comments and my computer glitched and lost the comments!!!! ahhh!

Well ladies...sorry i cannot comment individually because of my silly computer...but you all look GORGEOUS and have GREAT style with AMAZING Cl's!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

wow...there are some awesome outfits posted this last week. You ladies look divine!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> They are such amazing quality watches. Honestly, I have a Rolex (Xmas gift) that I never wear - it just sits. I have 3 MK watches that I wear religiously, mostly my RG one in the pic.  For the money, you can't beat them.



I normally don't like chunkier watches, and I normally don't like gold watches, but your photos are making me think I need a chunkier gold watch in my life ASAP! 

Today's outfit - when I bought this I thought it was a dress, but then I got home and noticed it said "sweater" on the receipt 
With my beloved Anthracite Glitter Ron Rons - sparkle was needed to brighten my day after the Canucks lost to the Blackhawks last night 






And one of the beautiful necklaces *Dessye* got me for RAOK 





Thanks for letting me share! I apologize that my outfit pics are always so small and dark!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> I normally don't like chunkier watches, and I normally don't like gold watches, but your photos are making me think I need a chunkier gold watch in my life ASAP!
> 
> Today's outfit - when I bought this I thought it was a dress, but then I got home and noticed it said "sweater" on the receipt
> With my beloved Anthracite Glitter Ron Rons - sparkle was needed to brighten my day after the Canucks lost to the Blackhawks last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the beautiful necklaces *Dessye* got me for RAOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I apologize that my outfit pics are always so small and dark!


 
You're adorable as usual, and I'm so glad to see you wearing your ROAK gifts from the wonderful *Dessye*! That is so neat!! 

FWIW, I am *still* fuming over VAN losing to CHI last night. I honestly thought they were going to sweep them in game four. I might have overdone the Labatt last night as a direct result. *Schnauzer* will attest.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Who cares what the tag says? I say it's a dress and you look hot in your new DRESS 



aoqtpi said:


> I normally don't like chunkier watches, and I normally don't like gold watches, but your photos are making me think I need a chunkier gold watch in my life ASAP!
> 
> Today's outfit - when I bought this I thought it was a dress, but then I got home and noticed it said "sweater" on the receipt
> With my beloved Anthracite Glitter Ron Rons - sparkle was needed to brighten my day after the Canucks lost to the Blackhawks last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the beautiful necklaces *Dessye* got me for RAOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I apologize that my outfit pics are always so small and dark!



The schnauzer will do no such thing  She was completely lucid and sober last night 



jenaywins said:


> You're adorable as usual, and I'm so glad to see you wearing your ROAK gifts from the wonderful *Dessye*! That is so neat!!
> 
> FWIW, I am *still* fuming over VAN losing to CHI last night. I honestly thought they were going to sweep them in game four. I might have overdone the Labatt last night as a direct result. *Schnauzer* will attest.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The schnauzer will do no such thing  She was completely lucid and sober last night


 
:tispy:


----------



## ilovemylilo

I love your outfit and those Paniers are a must-have.  I cannot wait to get myself a pair 



jenaywins said:


> *Way* out of my comfort zone of wearing black...
> 
> But not out of my comfort zone with the Paniers.


----------



## jenayb

ilovemylilo said:


> I love your outfit and those Paniers are a must-have.  I cannot wait to get myself a pair



Thank you so much. You are correct. The Panier is a definite must. Very comfortable!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> FWIW, I am *still* fuming over *VAN losing to CHI last night*. I honestly thought they were going to sweep them in game four. I might have overdone the *Labatt* last night as a direct result. *Schnauzer* will attest.



Wait a second... this just hit me...  hockey fan + Labatt beer = Canadian

... you're a Canuck, eh?


----------



## legaldiva

Last Friday:
- Zara blazer; with a 
- vintage pearl necklace;
- VS tank;
- navy GAP modern boot trousers;
- python Simples.


----------



## legaldiva

Monday:

- gold waterfall cardigan;
- white tank;
- black GAP modern boot trousers (LOVE these ... I have four pairs in different colors!);
- black patent Bruges.


----------



## legaldiva

Tuesday:

- Zara navy blazer;
- VS tank;
- Express rose pink suede skirt.
- python Simples.

My hair was wet & air drying ... not greasy!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> *Way* out of my comfort zone of wearing black...
> 
> But not out of my comfort zone with the Paniers.





aoqtpi said:


> I normally don't like chunkier watches, and I normally don't like gold watches, but your photos are making me think I need a chunkier gold watch in my life ASAP!
> 
> Today's outfit - when I bought this I thought it was a dress, but then I got home and noticed it said "sweater" on the receipt
> With my beloved Anthracite Glitter Ron Rons - sparkle was needed to brighten my day after the Canucks lost to the Blackhawks last night
> 
> 
> And one of the beautiful necklaces *Dessye* got me for RAOK
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I apologize that my outfit pics are always so small and dark!





legaldiva said:


> Last Friday:
> - Zara blazer; with a
> - vintage pearl necklace;
> - VS tank;
> - navy GAP modern boot trousers;
> - python Simples.





legaldiva said:


> Monday:
> 
> - gold waterfall cardigan;
> - white tank;
> - black GAP modern boot trousers (LOVE these ... I have four pairs in different colors!);
> - black patent Bruges.





legaldiva said:


> Tuesday:
> 
> - Zara navy blazer;
> - VS tank;
> - Express rose pink suede skirt.
> - python Simples.
> 
> My hair was wet & air drying ... not greasy!



 Looking good ladies!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Wait a second... this just hit me...  hockey fan + Labatt beer = Canadian
> 
> ... you're a Canuck, eh?



Hehe you put that all together! 

I am... Guilty!  Lol!


----------



## jenayb

*Legal*, you're gorgeous!


----------



## legaldiva

Jenay--thank you!

I'm am so sorry ... I just realized I didn't edit out all the junk/mess/laundry in the background!!!! :shame::shame:


----------



## jenayb

legaldiva said:


> Jenay--thank you!
> 
> I'm am so sorry ... I just realized I didn't edit out all the junk/mess/laundry in the background!!!! :shame::shame:



We all have junk/mess/laundry!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Hehe you put that all together!
> 
> I am... Guilty!  Lol!



three years in Montreal = I've become a pro at ferreting out Canadians  

...It was the Labatt that gave you away  Hockey was just the cherry topping on that fudge sundae


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Hehe you put that all together!
> 
> I am... Guilty!  Lol!



Where r u from originally?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

skislope15 said:


> Where r u from originally?



I'm guessing Vancouver...


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> You're adorable as usual, and I'm so glad to see you wearing your ROAK gifts from the wonderful *Dessye*! That is so neat!!
> 
> FWIW, I am *still* fuming over VAN losing to CHI last night. I honestly thought they were going to sweep them in game four. I might have overdone the Labatt last night as a direct result. *Schnauzer* will attest.



Thanks J! I love these necklaces! I'll prob be wearing one or the other every day for the next while! 

Yeah, after the first three games I was def. expecting a sweep! I was at the gym and the game had me really distracted. Hopefully we'll rally and take the next game 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Who cares what the tag says? I say it's a dress and you look hot in your new DRESS



Thank you 



legaldiva said:


> Last Friday:
> - Zara blazer; with a
> - vintage pearl necklace;
> - VS tank;
> - navy GAP modern boot trousers;
> - python Simples.



You look fantastic! I love your hair like that!



legaldiva said:


> Monday:
> 
> - gold waterfall cardigan;
> - white tank;
> - black GAP modern boot trousers (LOVE these ... I have four pairs in different colors!);
> - black patent Bruges.



Love that cardigan! Looks so comfy!


Cityfashionista said:


> Looking good ladies!



Thank you  You haven't posted a picture in a while, missy! I love your outfits!


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks J! I love these necklaces! I'll prob be wearing one or the other every day for the next while!
> 
> Yeah, after the first three games I was def. expecting a sweep! I was at the gym and the game had me really distracted. Hopefully we'll rally and take the next game
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic! I love your hair like that!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that cardigan! Looks so comfy!
> 
> 
> Thank you  You haven't posted a picture in a while, missy! I love your outfits!


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Where r u from originally?





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm guessing Vancouver...





Fam is from Prince Rupert.  



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> three years in Montreal = I've become a pro at ferreting out Canadians
> 
> ...It was the Labatt that gave you away  Hockey was just the cherry topping on that fudge sundae



Ferreting out Canadians!!!  Lol!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Fam is from Prince Rupert.
> 
> 
> 
> Ferreting out Canadians!!!  Lol!



Oh come on! Prince Rupert is in BC - Vancouver is in BC... I say I win this round 

But I must admit you were hiding it well - not a single mention of Celine Dion 

...OK, that was my last off-topic post. Pinky promise.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Celine Dion? We aren't *French* Canadian! 

Anyhow, back to the superb outfits..


----------



## carlinha

you ladies are all supermodels!!!  this thread moves so quickly i can barely keep up, so i apologize if i am not commenting individually.

today, it was cloudy and overcast and i was in a bad mood... so i decided to bring my own sunshine 

Maude dress + cardi 
Anthropologie necklace
Yellow satin lady gres


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> you ladies are all supermodels!!!  this thread moves so quickly i can barely keep up, so i apologize if i am not commenting individually.
> 
> today, it was cloudy and overcast and i was in a bad mood... so i decided to bring my own sunshine
> 
> Maude dress + cardi
> Anthropologie necklace
> Yellow satin lady gres



You look lovely! I love the spots of color against the black/white background of your dress & cardigan


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look lovely! I love the spots of color against the black/white background of your dress & cardigan



thank you *schnauzer*!    i needed a pick me up and the yellow made me so happy when i looked down at it.


----------



## jenayb

Supa cute *C*!


----------



## icecreamom

*Carli *you look sooooo pretty!!


----------



## imskyhigh

SOOOOOO CUTE, Carlinha! Seriously, I wish I could pull myself together like you do. I realize, its definitely a combination of being lazy/having to walk alot during the day (being in NYC)/ and my job being ridiculously casual. I would be looked at like i was cr-azy being all dressed up. Even when I wear skinny jeans & pumps I look fancy!





carlinha said:


> you ladies are all supermodels!!!  this thread moves so quickly i can barely keep up, so i apologize if i am not commenting individually.
> 
> today, it was cloudy and overcast and i was in a bad mood... so i decided to bring my own sunshine
> 
> Maude dress + cardi
> Anthropologie necklace
> Yellow satin lady gres


----------



## Nolia

carlinha said:


> you ladies are all supermodels!!!  this thread moves so quickly i can barely keep up, so i apologize if i am not commenting individually.
> 
> today, it was cloudy and overcast and i was in a bad mood... so i decided to bring my own sunshine
> 
> Maude dress + cardi
> Anthropologie necklace
> Yellow satin lady gres



Beautiful!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> you ladies are all supermodels!!!  this thread moves so quickly i can barely keep up, so i apologize if i am not commenting individually.
> 
> today, it was cloudy and overcast and i was in a bad mood... so i decided to bring my own sunshine
> 
> Maude dress + cardi
> Anthropologie necklace
> Yellow satin lady gres



You look great!


----------



## rdgldy

*Carla*, so cute!!!!  I love the pop of color.


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Supa cute *C*!



thank you *jenay*!



icecreamom said:


> *Carli *you look sooooo pretty!!



thanks *icecreamom*!



imskyhigh said:


> SOOOOOO CUTE, Carlinha! Seriously, I wish I could pull myself together like you do. I realize, its definitely a combination of being lazy/having to walk alot during the day (being in NYC)/ and my job being ridiculously casual. I would be looked at like i was cr-azy being all dressed up. Even when I wear skinny jeans & pumps I look fancy!



thanks *imskyhigh*!  believe me i get lazy too and i go weeks/months just wearing scrubs.  then i go through a dress up phase.  but i get tons of stares/looks... believe me i don't dress normally for where i live!  i don't let it stop me though 



Nolia said:


> Beautiful!!



thanks *nolia*!



Cityfashionista said:


> You look great!



thanks *city*!



rdgldy said:


> *Carla*, so cute!!!!  I love the pop of color.



thanks *rdgldy*!


----------



## xoxoCat

jenaywins said:


> You're adorable as usual, and I'm so glad to see you wearing your ROAK gifts from the wonderful *Dessye*! That is so neat!!
> 
> FWIW, I am *still* fuming over VAN losing to CHI last night. I honestly thought they were going to sweep them in game four. I might have overdone the Labatt last night as a direct result. *Schnauzer* will attest.



Jenaywins, you're from Vancouver!? 

I'm a fellow Vancouverite too, lol. :afrocool: 

Yay, another person to share my misery of limited Louboutin selection at Holt's! Haha. 

Cat.


----------



## Clooky001

Every single one of you look stunning!  this thread moves too fast X


----------



## 9distelle

carlinha said:


> you ladies are all supermodels!!!  this thread moves so quickly i can barely keep up, so i apologize if i am not commenting individually.
> 
> today, it was cloudy and overcast and i was in a bad mood... so i decided to bring my own sunshine
> 
> Maude dress + cardi
> Anthropologie necklace
> Yellow satin lady gres


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Legal,* good to see you posting again! 

*Carlinha,* flawless! You look so bright and sunny!


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> you ladies are all supermodels!!!  this thread moves so quickly i can barely keep up, so i apologize if i am not commenting individually.
> 
> today, it was cloudy and overcast and i was in a bad mood... so i decided to bring my own sunshine
> 
> Maude dress + cardi
> Anthropologie necklace
> Yellow satin lady gres



Wow, you look fabulous! Seeing this brightens my day! (I woke up to snow this morning) I love when you post, as you're one sex-ay lady with amazing style!


----------



## juicyjeans

A regular day kicking around with the kids ~ (sorry for the pic quality! it was taken by my 6 year old 

ME:
Michael Kors Top & Tank Top
Juicy Couture Jeans
Louboutin Graffiti Ballerina Flats

MY LITTLE LOUBOUTIN-ISTA:
Gap Top
Juicy Couture Jeans


----------



## ohh_lala

you ladies always look so fabulous, I keep meaning to log on and comment more. 

Anyway I'm DESPERATE to show someone my wedding dress (so far only myself and my mother know what it looks like). I went for a second fitting on Monday to have the top part altered, but anyway, here it is with my DIY strass bigorono


----------



## jenayb

xoxoCat said:


> Jenaywins, you're from Vancouver!?
> 
> I'm a fellow Vancouverite too, lol. :afrocool:
> 
> Yay, another person to share my misery of limited Louboutin selection at Holt's! Haha.
> 
> Cat.


 
Lol, my family is from Prince Rupert but I'm very familiar with Vancouver.


----------



## jenayb

juicyjeans said:


> A regular day kicking around with the kids ~ (sorry for the pic quality! it was taken by my 6 year old
> 
> ME:
> Michael Kors Top & Tank Top
> Juicy Couture Jeans
> Louboutin Graffiti Ballerina Flats
> 
> MY LITTLE LOUBOUTIN-ISTA:
> Gap Top
> Juicy Couture Jeans


 


ohh_lala said:


> you ladies always look so fabulous, I keep meaning to log on and comment more.
> 
> Anyway I'm DESPERATE to show someone my wedding dress (so far only myself and my mother know what it looks like). I went for a second fitting on Monday to have the top part altered, but anyway, here it is with my DIY strass bigorono


 
You are both adorable.


----------



## medicbean

ohh_lala said:


> you ladies always look so fabulous, I keep meaning to log on and comment more.
> 
> Anyway I'm DESPERATE to show someone my wedding dress (so far only myself and my mother know what it looks like). I went for a second fitting on Monday to have the top part altered, but anyway, here it is with my DIY strass bigorono



you look so gorgeous!!


----------



## BattyBugs

You need to get out of your comfort zone more often, *Jenay*. You look so cute.
So freakin' hot, *aoqtpi*!
Great looking outfits,* legaldiva*.
You look like sunshine,* Carlinha*.
Very cute,* JuicyJeans*.
Absolutely gorgeous, *ohh_lala*.


----------



## juicyjeans

ohh_lala said:


> you ladies always look so fabulous, I keep meaning to log on and comment more.
> 
> Anyway I'm DESPERATE to show someone my wedding dress (so far only myself and my mother know what it looks like). I went for a second fitting on Monday to have the top part altered, but anyway, here it is with my DIY strass bigorono


 
It's beautiful!


----------



## KarenBorter

legaldiva said:


> Monday:
> 
> - gold waterfall cardigan;
> - white tank;
> - black GAP modern boot trousers (LOVE these ... I have four pairs in different colors!);
> - black patent Bruges.



Love this look ... I have to be more daring and wear my heels with boot cuts.


----------



## KarenBorter

ohh_lala said:


> you ladies always look so fabulous, I keep meaning to log on and comment more.
> 
> Anyway I'm DESPERATE to show someone my wedding dress (so far only myself and my mother know what it looks like). I went for a second fitting on Monday to have the top part altered, but anyway, here it is with my DIY strass bigorono



Just wow ... you did those yourself?!


----------



## KarenBorter

juicyjeans said:


> A regular day kicking around with the kids ~ (sorry for the pic quality! it was taken by my 6 year old
> 
> ME:
> Michael Kors Top & Tank Top
> Juicy Couture Jeans
> Louboutin Graffiti Ballerina Flats
> 
> MY LITTLE LOUBOUTIN-ISTA:
> Gap Top
> Juicy Couture Jeans



so CUTE!


----------



## ohh_lala

KarenBorter said:


> Just wow ... you did those yourself?!



Yes I did, it took about a week solid! 

Thank you ladies. I want to show everyone!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ohh_lala said:


> you ladies always look so fabulous, I keep meaning to log on and comment more.
> 
> Anyway I'm DESPERATE to show someone my wedding dress (so far only myself and my mother know what it looks like). I went for a second fitting on Monday to have the top part altered, but anyway, here it is with my DIY strass bigorono



lovely!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> You need to get out of your comfort zone more often, *Jenay*. You look so cute.
> So freakin' hot, *aoqtpi*!
> Great looking outfits,* legaldiva*.
> You look like sunshine,* Carlinha*.
> Very cute,* JuicyJeans*.
> Absolutely gorgeous, *ohh_lala*.


 
Little Bat!


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> *cts*, great outfit! Love the pairing w/ leggings



Thank you, love .  I missed this before!


----------



## KarenBorter

carlinha said:


> you ladies are all supermodels!!!  this thread moves so quickly i can barely keep up, so i apologize if i am not commenting individually.
> 
> today, it was cloudy and overcast and i was in a bad mood... so i decided to bring my own sunshine
> 
> Maude dress + cardi
> Anthropologie necklace
> Yellow satin lady gres




Supa cute!


----------



## mal

Everyone is looking so beautiful!
*ooh_lala,* thanks for sharing, thedress and shoes are gorgeous; congrats! We are always here for you!


----------



## cts900

*aoqtpi*: You always look adorable. 

*legaldiva*: Each look is divine.

* Car:*: Your photo made me .

*Juicy*: I LOVE this shot! 

*ohh_lala*: Stunning. Enough said.


----------



## stilly

ohh_lala said:


> you ladies always look so fabulous, I keep meaning to log on and comment more.
> 
> Anyway I'm DESPERATE to show someone my wedding dress (so far only myself and my mother know what it looks like). I went for a second fitting on Monday to have the top part altered, but anyway, here it is with my DIY strass bigorono


 
You look beautiful!!!


----------



## ohh_lala

Thank you everyone. Only another 113 days until I get to wear it


----------



## SassySarah

ohh_lala said:


> you ladies always look so fabulous, I keep meaning to log on and comment more.
> 
> Anyway I'm DESPERATE to show someone my wedding dress (so far only myself and my mother know what it looks like). I went for a second fitting on Monday to have the top part altered, but anyway, here it is with my DIY strass bigorono



You look beautiful! Love the dress and the shoes!


----------



## phiphi

jenaywins said:


> *Way* out of my comfort zone of wearing black... But not out of my comfort zone with the Paniers.


 
*jenay *- *a very nice outfit! glad you went outside your comfort zone with some colour! i love black and gray so have to make effort to wear colour. * *we are watch cousins too! *



aoqtpi said:


> I normally don't like chunkier watches, and I normally don't like gold watches, but your photos are making me think I need a chunkier gold watch in my life ASAP!
> 
> Today's outfit - when I bought this I thought it was a dress, but then I got home and noticed it said "sweater" on the receipt With my beloved Anthracite Glitter Ron Rons - sparkle was needed to brighten my day after the Canucks lost to the Blackhawks last night
> And one of the beautiful necklaces *Dessye* got me for RAOK  Thanks for letting me share! I apologize that my outfit pics are always so small and dark!


 
*i love that you can wear your glitters to work!! and that necklace is so adorable! *



legaldiva said:


> Monday:
> - gold waterfall cardigan;
> - white tank;
> - black GAP modern boot trousers (LOVE these ... I have four pairs in different colors!);
> - black patent Bruges.


 
*legal - you look stunning!! (and omigosh, aren't those Gap trousers the best!?) *



carlinha said:


> you ladies are all supermodels!!!  this thread moves so quickly i can barely keep up, so i apologize if i am not commenting individually.
> 
> today, it was cloudy and overcast and i was in a bad mood... so i decided to bring my own sunshine
> Maude dress + cardi
> Anthropologie necklace
> Yellow satin lady gres


 

*C - you just brought me some sunshine in that adorable outfit! love the colours and the mix with the dress. you are always so well put together! *



juicyjeans said:


> A regular day kicking around with the kids ~ (sorry for the pic quality! it was taken by my 6 year old
> 
> ME:
> Michael Kors Top & Tank Top
> Juicy Couture Jeans
> Louboutin Graffiti Ballerina Flats
> 
> MY LITTLE LOUBOUTIN-ISTA:
> Gap Top
> Juicy Couture Jeans


 

*so cute! the best outfit pics are those taken by 6 years olds!! adorable!* 



ohh_lala said:


> you ladies always look so fabulous, I keep meaning to log on and comment more.
> 
> Anyway I'm DESPERATE to show someone my wedding dress (so far only myself and my mother know what it looks like). I went for a second fitting on Monday to have the top part altered, but anyway, here it is with my DIY strass bigorono


 
*oh lala - you will be such a stunning bride! the shoes are perfect!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look fabulous!!!

Wednesday night I went out to dinner with two girlfriends and 1 guy friend. He called going out with us a Shoe Parade





Lady Peep slings, me and my Batiks  and Biancas.

I'm wearing BCBG leather jacker, teal racer back tank, JBrand venom skinnies and LV clutch.


----------



## Jönathan

*Dezy,* you and your girlfriends look amazing!!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

What a lucky young man he was!  I hope he appreciated his good fortune to be in the company of such lovely and well appointed women!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Wednesday night I went out to dinner with two girlfriends and 1 guy friend. He called going out with us a Shoe Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep slings, me and my Batiks  and Biancas.
> 
> I'm wearing BCBG leather jacker, teal racer back tank, JBrand venom skinnies and LV clutch.


----------



## BellaShoes

Good Gravy!!!! Dezy! You ladies are fabulous!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Wednesday night I went out to dinner with two girlfriends and 1 guy friend. He called going out with us a Shoe Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep slings, me and my Batiks  and Biancas.
> 
> I'm wearing BCBG leather jacker, teal racer back tank, JBrand venom skinnies and LV clutch.



You look gorgeous!!! Actually, all three of you are remarkably well dressed - lucky guy!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Wednesday night I went out to dinner with two girlfriends and 1 guy friend. He called going out with us a Shoe Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep slings, me and my Batiks  and Biancas.
> 
> I'm wearing BCBG leather jacker, teal racer back tank, JBrand venom skinnies and LV clutch.



you ladies must have been turning heads all night.


----------



## icecreamom

*Dezy* You look Fab! Love the jacket! Is it still available!!?


----------



## icecreamom

Me, first time out with my Bal 

Red Patent Pigalle Flats
Black '10 F/W Balenciaga City RH
Lauren Moshi Tee (I'm loving them and can't stop looking for them and ordering every single design I find online )
Forever21 Jeans
and Alexander McQueen bracelet


----------



## jeshika

RB Magos 140 
Cardi and Skirt - Warehouse
Top - Forever21





Not sure if they match but i don't really care! love the way the Magos looks!


----------



## icecreamom

*Jesh*,  Love your Magos!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

icecreamom said:


> Me, first time out with my Bal
> 
> Red Patent Pigalle Flats
> Black '10 F/W Balenciaga City RH
> Lauren Moshi Tee (I'm loving them and can't stop looking for them and ordering every single design I find online )
> Forever21 Jeans
> and Alexander McQueen bracelet



You look very casual/hip  May I ask, is that AMQ bracelet from the Outnet?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> RB Magos 140
> Cardi and Skirt - Warehouse
> Top - Forever21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if they match but i don't really care! love the way the Magos looks!



I LOVE those shoes on you!! Congrats on getting such beauties


----------



## KarenBorter

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Wednesday night I went out to dinner with two girlfriends and 1 guy friend. He called going out with us a Shoe Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep slings, me and my Batiks  and Biancas.
> 
> I'm wearing BCBG leather jacker, teal racer back tank, JBrand venom skinnies and LV clutch.



Such a great picture! awesome outfit !


----------



## KarenBorter

icecreamom said:


> Me, first time out with my Bal
> 
> Red Patent Pigalle Flats
> Black '10 F/W Balenciaga City RH
> Lauren Moshi Tee (I'm loving them and can't stop looking for them and ordering every single design I find online )
> Forever21 Jeans
> and Alexander McQueen bracelet



Love this look!


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> RB Magos 140
> Cardi and Skirt - Warehouse
> Top - Forever21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if they match but i don't really care! love the way the Magos looks!



It matches purrrrfectly  Love them!


----------



## jeshika

icecreamom said:


> *Jesh*,  Love your Magos!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I LOVE those shoes on you!! Congrats on getting such beauties





KarenBorter said:


> It matches purrrrfectly  Love them!



 *icecream*, *Schnauzer *and *KB*!  i took the Magos TTS and they are killing my toes! It's perfect lengthwise! Time to sock trick!


----------



## candyapples88

*Jesh* - Love the Magos 

*Dez* - You always look so nice!

*Ice cream* - Can't get over your Bal! I need one...like, now!


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> *icecream*, *Schnauzer *and *KB*!  i took the Magos TTS and they are killing my toes! It's perfect lengthwise! Time to sock trick!



Sock trick AND get lambs wool to stuff in the toe box


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

icecreamom said:


> *Dezy* You look Fab! Love the jacket! Is it still available!!?


 
thanks honey! I love your outfit! I got my jacket from a fabulous tpf-er but here is one  http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BCBG-Soy-Ch...88?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2c59613104  It's truly a gorgeous jacket, you'll love it! 

*jonathan, seattlegirl, bella , SG, crazzee, karen, candy- *thank you all so much!!!

*jesh- *I love your Magos!!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Good to know that I am not the only "Magos be crippling my toes" tpfer here!



jeshika said:


> *icecream*, *Schnauzer *and *KB*!  i took the Magos TTS and they are killing my toes! It's perfect lengthwise! Time to sock trick!


----------



## nalexis2121

congrats on your magos! jesh!


----------



## jenayb

*Jesh *


----------



## l.a_girl19

I wore my nude Pigalles for the first time tonight at a yummy dinner with my mama!

Sorry you can't really see them properly. I have to go shopping! All these shoe purchases and now I need clothes lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> I wore my nude Pigalles for the first time tonight at a yummy dinner with my mama!
> 
> Sorry you can't really see them properly. I have to go shopping! All these shoe purchases and now I need clothes lol



You look adorable - I love how you're dressed! 

BTW, what's the tattoo of? Is that a rosary?


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look adorable - I love how you're dressed!
> 
> BTW, what's the tattoo of? Is that a rosary?


 
Thank you My tattoo is a rosary


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> I wore my nude Pigalles for the first time tonight at a yummy dinner with my mama!
> 
> Sorry you can't really see them properly. I have to go shopping! All these shoe purchases and now I need clothes lol



Oh honey! You're finally posting outfit pics! 

You look fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

*icecream*! Love the Bal!!!
*jeshika*.... your Magos are fab! Mine arrived today and are going right back.. too much toe cleavage for me :cry:


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Oh honey! You're finally posting outfit pics!
> 
> You look fab!


 
Thank you love! Yeah, finally lol It was so nice out today so I figured I would break in my Pigalles. I really love them. They didn't hurt me at all. I am shocked!!

Not much of an outfit because I realized once I was going through all my things that I need new clothes lol I have been so used to wearing sweats and Uggs everyday lol I have so many tops but I need a new pair of Jbrand jeans and dresses!! I was so excited because I won my first Herve Leger dress on ebay but I got a message from ebay saying the dress was a fake and they told me not to pay


Here are some pics of my Pigalles that I took with my iphone. I should have taken a full size down in these!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Beautiful outfits ladies! 

Love your avi *Bella*!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you love! Yeah, finally lol It was so nice out today so I figured I would break in my Pigalles. I really love them. They didn't hurt me at all. I am shocked!!
> 
> Not much of an outfit because I realized once I was going through all my things that I need new clothes lol I have been so used to wearing sweats and Uggs everyday lol I have so many tops but I need a new pair of Jbrand jeans and dresses!! I was so excited because I won my first Herve Leger dress on ebay but I got a message from ebay saying the dress was a fake and they told me not to pay
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my Pigalles that I took with my iphone. I should have taken a full size down in these!!!



I'm so glad they did not hurt your feet, they look really lovely and I think your outfit is money!! 

Watch The Outnet - they always have HL sales. Trust me babe.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I'm so glad they did not hurt your feet, they look really lovely and I think your outfit is money!!
> 
> Watch The Outnet - they always have HL sales. Trust me babe.


 
Merci cherie!!!


----------



## maianh_8686

whoaaa... u ladies all look so great  Every pair of shoes is pretty 

plz allow me to share mine   I'm so in love with Pigalle Plato Nude Glitter 140 and Alexander McQueen box clutch


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

maianh_8686 said:


> whoaaa... u ladies all look so great  Every pair of shoes is pretty
> 
> plz allow me to share mine   I'm so in love with Pigalle Plato Nude Glitter 140 and Alexander McQueen box clutch



You look fantastic and that clutch....


----------



## jenayb

maianh_8686 said:


> whoaaa... u ladies all look so great  Every pair of shoes is pretty
> 
> plz allow me to share mine   I'm so in love with Pigalle Plato Nude Glitter 140 and Alexander McQueen box clutch



Beautiful. That nude is perfection on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

maianh_8686 said:


> whoaaa... u ladies all look so great  Every pair of shoes is pretty
> 
> plz allow me to share mine  I'm so in love with Pigalle Plato Nude Glitter 140 and Alexander McQueen box clutch


 
Gorgeous! Those Pigalle Platos look perfect on you!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Gorgeous!!



maianh_8686 said:


> whoaaa... u ladies all look so great  Every pair of shoes is pretty
> 
> plz allow me to share mine   I'm so in love with Pigalle Plato Nude Glitter 140 and Alexander McQueen box clutch


----------



## nunumgl

All of you ladies look absolutely gorgeous  Im sorry I can't individually comment, as much as I would love to, this thread moves so quickly.

Just wanted to share an outfit I wore to drinks with friends and to hear some good house music. Figured I would be dancing so the Paniers came out


----------



## Butterrfly

l.a_girl19 said:


> I wore my nude Pigalles for the first time tonight at a yummy dinner with my mama!
> 
> Sorry you can't really see them properly. I have to go shopping! All these shoe purchases and now I need clothes lol



Love the shoes and outfit!
 I know what you mean about feeling the need to buy new clothes with these gorgeous Louboutin shoes...I'm in the same boat!


----------



## caibping

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you love! Yeah, finally lol It was so nice out today so I figured I would break in my Pigalles. I really love them. They didn't hurt me at all. I am shocked!!
> 
> Not much of an outfit because I realized once I was going through all my things that I need new clothes lol I have been so used to wearing sweats and Uggs everyday lol I have so many tops but I need a new pair of Jbrand jeans and dresses!! I was so excited because I won my first Herve Leger dress on ebay but I got a message from ebay saying the dress was a fake and they told me not to pay
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my Pigalles that I took with my iphone. I should have taken a full size down in these!!!


So beautiful!I like it.Where can I buy this pair of shoes


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

caibping said:


> So beautiful!I like it.Where can I buy this pair of shoes



Here


----------



## LVOEnyc

nunumgl said:


> All of you ladies look absolutely gorgeous  Im sorry I can't individually comment, as much as I would love to, this thread moves so quickly.
> 
> Just wanted to share an outfit I wore to drinks with friends and to hear some good house music. Figured I would be dancing so the Paniers came out



You look great! Love the outfit


----------



## LVOEnyc

maianh_8686 said:


> whoaaa... u ladies all look so great  Every pair of shoes is pretty
> 
> plz allow me to share mine   I'm so in love with Pigalle Plato Nude Glitter 140 and Alexander McQueen box clutch



Your shoes look GREAT with that dress!


----------



## LVOEnyc

l.a_girl19 said:


> I wore my nude Pigalles for the first time tonight at a yummy dinner with my mama!
> 
> Sorry you can't really see them properly. I have to go shopping! All these shoe purchases and now I need clothes lol



Lerrrrrrrve! You always look amazing!


----------



## LVOEnyc

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Wednesday night I went out to dinner with two girlfriends and 1 guy friend. He called going out with us a Shoe Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep slings, me and my Batiks  and Biancas.
> 
> I'm wearing BCBG leather jacker, teal racer back tank, JBrand venom skinnies and LV clutch.



shoes SHOOOOZ shuzzzz!


----------



## icecreamom

KarenBorter said:


> Love this look!


 Thanks! 



candyapples88 said:


> *Ice cream* - Can't get over your Bal! I need one...like, now!


Get it, you won't regret it, it's so dreamy and soft, I can't stop staring at it!!!!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thanks honey! I love your outfit! I got my jacket from a fabulous tpf-er but here is one  http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BCBG-Soy-Ch...88?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2c59613104  It's truly a gorgeous jacket, you'll love it!


Thanks girl! Well.. it's 95 degrees in Orlando today so.. maybe I could get it, save it and wear it in 6 months 



l.a_girl19 said:


> I wore my nude Pigalles for the first time tonight at a yummy dinner with my mama!


You look so pretty, congrats on the piggies 



BellaShoes said:


> *icecream*! Love the Bal!!!
> *jeshika*.... your Magos are fab! Mine arrived today and are going right back.. too much toe cleavage for me


Awwww...too bad for your Magos, but girl look at your avi! I'm pretty sure you were compensated for your loss , Thanks this is my first Bal and I'm ready for more!!!



maianh_8686 said:


> whoaaa... u ladies all look so great Every pair of shoes is pretty
> 
> plz allow me to share mine I'm so in love with Pigalle Plato Nude Glitter 140 and Alexander McQueen box clutch


Wow you look so classy, love the glitter !




nunumgl said:


> All of you ladies look absolutely gorgeous Im sorry I can't individually comment, as much as I would love to, this thread moves so quickly.
> 
> Just wanted to share an outfit I wore to drinks with friends and to hear some good house music. Figured I would be dancing so the Paniers came out


Yay! they look so comfy, hope you had fun you look so chic!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look very casual/hip  May I ask, is that AMQ bracelet from the Outnet?


Ohhh thanks hun! I got the bracelet from NAP last year, I love it so much, I want to get a black with silver hardware now...


----------



## l.a_girl19

Butterrfly said:


> Love the shoes and outfit!
> I know what you mean about feeling the need to buy new clothes with these gorgeous Louboutin shoes...I'm in the same boat!


 
Thank you Hahaha yes! I look through my clothes and I get so frustrated. It's like I can't wear my shoes naked



caibping said:


> So beautiful!I like it.Where can I buy this pair of shoes


 
Thank you!! You could get them on the online CL boutique or you can call several CL boutiques (you can find the numbers and emails on the Louboutin website "store locater")-basically if you contact one store they will either tell you where to find them or you can ask to be put on the waitlist for when they get more in stock. I want the black so I put myself on the waitlist for those too



LVOEnyc said:


> Lerrrrrrrve! You always look amazing!


 
Awww thanks hun! I really dont look amazing but thank you for brightening up my day!!



icecreamom said:


> You look so pretty, congrats on the piggies


 

Hehe thank you!!! Love my Piggies! I don't know if you know the story behind them. My first pair of loubies was the black patent Pigalle and they were stolen. They were super used because I wore them to death lol Anywho, when I wore these yesterday it was like a flashback of my partying days and I suddenly remembered how I could walk and stand in them for hours. I really don't know why but the Piggies do not hurt me at all...weiiiirrrd.


----------



## Jönathan

*l.a_girl19,* Love the Pigalles! You look adorable!


----------



## l.a_girl19

nunumgl said:


> All of you ladies look absolutely gorgeous  Im sorry I can't individually comment, as much as I would love to, this thread moves so quickly.
> 
> Just wanted to share an outfit I wore to drinks with friends and to hear some good house music. Figured I would be dancing so the Paniers came out


 

Those Paniers are amazing!! I need a pair lol Love your outfit!!! What brand are your jeans?


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Wednesday night I went out to dinner with two girlfriends and 1 guy friend. He called going out with us a Shoe Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep slings, me and my Batiks  and Biancas.
> 
> I'm wearing BCBG leather jacker, teal racer back tank, JBrand venom skinnies and LV clutch.


 
Great pic!!! Love your outfit Dezy! Your friends look very pretty too! You are wearing your LPs alot! You are definitely getting your moneys worth!


----------



## phiphi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Wednesday night I went out to dinner with two girlfriends and 1 guy friend. He called going out with us a Shoe Parade Lady Peep slings, me and my Batiks  and Biancas. I'm wearing BCBG leather jacker, teal racer back tank, JBrand venom skinnies and LV clutch.


 
*dezy *- what a fabulous trio you must have been that night! you look so glam!



icecreamom said:


> Me, first time out with my Bal
> Red Patent Pigalle Flats
> Black '10 F/W Balenciaga City RH
> Lauren Moshi Tee (I'm loving them and can't stop looking for them and ordering every single design I find online )
> Forever21 Jeans
> and Alexander McQueen bracelet


 
*icecream* - you look totally adorable.



jeshika said:


> RB Magos 140
> Cardi and Skirt - Warehouse
> Top - Forever21
> Not sure if they match but i don't really care! love the way the Magos looks!


 
*jeshika* - the magos! the magos! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> I wore my nude Pigalles for the first time tonight at a yummy dinner with my mama!Sorry you can't really see them properly. I have to go shopping! All these shoe purchases and now I need clothes lol


 
*l.a. - *they are your perfect nudes! gorgeous!



maianh_8686 said:


> whoaaa... u ladies all look so great  Every pair of shoes is pretty
> plz allow me to share mine  I'm so in love with Pigalle Plato Nude Glitter 140 and Alexander McQueen box clutch


 
*maianh* - stunning outfit! you look smashing! hope you had fun at the concert!



nunumgl said:


> All of you ladies look absolutely gorgeous  Im sorry I can't individually comment, as much as I would love to, this thread moves so quickly. Just wanted to share an outfit I wore to drinks with friends and to hear some good house music. Figured I would be dancing so the Paniers came out


 
*nunu *-cute!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Jönathan;18742502 said:
			
		

> *l.a_girl19,* Love the Pigalles! You look adorable!


 
Thank you I love my Piggies




phiphi said:


> *l.a. - *they are your perfect nudes! gorgeous!


 
Thanks! I love nude!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me 






.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*maianh_8686*, I love to pair Loubies with McQueen too! Your clutch is GORGEOUS!

*nunumgl*, tres chic!

*l.a_girl19*, beautiful pigalles!

*jeshika*, more tips on how to wear the Magos please!! You look great!

*icecreamom*, those Pigalles simply 'pop'!

*dezynrbaglaydee*, you guy friend must be the luckiest guy in the Club, he was surrounded by so many beauties!! ...(I meant the shoes too of course! LOL!)


----------



## l.a_girl19

Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
WOWZA!!! Stunning! Beautiful Magos! I cant wait to see your outfits with your SO. I am still in shock over them!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Accessorize*me said:


> *maianh_8686*, I love to pair Loubies with McQueen too! Your clutch is GORGEOUS!
> 
> *nunumgl*, tres chic!
> 
> *l.a_girl19*, beautiful pigalles!
> 
> *jeshika*, more tips on how to wear the Magos please!! You look great!
> 
> *icecreamom*, those Pigalles simply 'pop'!
> 
> *dezynrbaglaydee*, you guy friend must be the luckiest guy in the Club, he was surrounded by so many beauties!! ...(I meant the shoes too of course! LOL!)


 
Thank you


----------



## Accessorize*me

l.a_girl19 said:


> WOWZA!!! Stunning! Beautiful Magos! I cant wait to see your outfits with your SO. I am still in shock over them!!



I have booked a pedicure for tomorrow...PRONTO! LOL!!


----------



## ohh_lala

Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love this outfit, may I ask who the clutch is by? 
With the Royal wedding only next week I struggling to find anything nice with a Union Jack on.


----------



## icecreamom

Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wow... your look is perfection! .. And thanks for the compliment


----------



## bling*lover

Accessorize*me: Your outfit with the Mago is perfection!


----------



## Accessorize*me

ohh_lala said:


> I love this outfit, may I ask who the clutch is by?
> With the Royal wedding only next week I struggling to find anything nice with a Union Jack on.



Thank you *ohh_lala*! The Clutch is by the late Alexander McQueen...Can't get more "Brit" than that yah? 



icecreamom said:


> Wow... your look is perfection! .. And thanks for the compliment



Thank _YOU_ *ice-creamom*! Your lovely comments made my day!


----------



## icecreamom

*Phiphi*!


----------



## KarenBorter

l.a_girl19 said:


> I wore my nude Pigalles for the first time tonight at a yummy dinner with my mama!
> 
> Sorry you can't really see them properly. I have to go shopping! All these shoe purchases and now I need clothes lol



I say spend money on shoes to dress up the clothes you already have  

Very cute outfit!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Accessorize*  You got everything right with those outfits! You looked great!


----------



## karwood

Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Perfection!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> A regular day kicking around with the kids ~ (sorry for the pic quality! it was taken by my 6 year old
> 
> ME:
> Michael Kors Top & Tank Top
> Juicy Couture Jeans
> Louboutin Graffiti Ballerina Flats
> 
> MY LITTLE LOUBOUTIN-ISTA:
> Gap Top
> Juicy Couture Jeans



Adorable!



ohh_lala said:


> you ladies always look so fabulous, I keep meaning to log on and comment more.
> 
> Anyway I'm DESPERATE to show someone my wedding dress (so far only  myself and my mother know what it looks like). I went for a second  fitting on Monday to have the top part altered, but anyway, here it is  with my DIY strass bigorono



Beautiful dress and strass job!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Wednesday night I went out to dinner with two girlfriends and 1 guy friend. He called going out with us a Shoe Parade
> 
> 
> Lady Peep slings, me and my Batiks  and Biancas.
> 
> I'm wearing BCBG leather jacker, teal racer back tank, JBrand venom skinnies and LV clutch.



You ladies look fabulous!



icecreamom said:


> Me, first time out with my Bal
> 
> Red Patent Pigalle Flats
> Black '10 F/W Balenciaga City RH
> Lauren Moshi Tee (I'm loving them and can't stop looking for them and ordering every single design I find online )
> Forever21 Jeans
> and Alexander McQueen bracelet



Great outfit!



jeshika said:


> RB Magos 140
> Cardi and Skirt - Warehouse
> Top - Forever21
> 
> Not sure if they match but i don't really care! love the way the Magos looks!



Yay, I love seeing your outfits! These Magos look fabulous on you!



l.a_girl19 said:


> I wore my nude Pigalles for the first time tonight at a yummy dinner with my mama!
> 
> Sorry you can't really see them properly. I have to go shopping! All these shoe purchases and now I need clothes lol



Love this look!


maianh_8686 said:


> whoaaa... u ladies all look so great  Every pair of shoes is pretty
> 
> plz allow me to share mine   I'm so in love with Pigalle Plato Nude Glitter 140 and Alexander McQueen box clutch



Beautiful!



nunumgl said:


> All of you ladies look absolutely gorgeous  Im sorry I can't individually comment, as much as I would love to, this thread moves so quickly.
> 
> Just wanted to share an outfit I wore to drinks with friends and to hear  some good house music. Figured I would be dancing so the Paniers came  out



What a wonderful outfit! You look great!



Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope  no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They  make me



Love the RB with the white dress! What a beautiful look!

Phew, I think I'm all caught up!

Thank you *Batty*, *cts *and *phi*!


----------



## jeshika

Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



OMG you are pure fabulousness!!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> Adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and strass job!
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, I love seeing your outfits! These Magos look fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful outfit! You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the RB with the white dress! What a beautiful look!
> 
> Phew, I think I'm all caught up!
> 
> Thank you *Batty*, *cts *and *phi*!


 

Thanks!


----------



## jeshika

*phi*, *nalexis2121*, *dezynrbaglaydee* and *candyapples*!




Accessorize*me said:


> *jeshika*, more tips on how to wear the Magos please!! You look great!


Awww, *Accessorize*, I should be getting tips from you! 




BellaShoes said:


> *jeshika*.... your Magos are fab! Mine arrived today and are going right back.. too much toe cleavage for me :cry:


 awww, *Bella*! I'm so sorry to hear that! I will keep an eye out for the Maggies for you!



jenaywins said:


> *Jesh *


 *jenay*!



dhampir2005 said:


> Good to know that I am not the only "Magos be crippling my toes" tpfer here!


Yeah... i have long toes and these squish them so bad! but they are so gorgeous!!!!



aoqtpi said:


> Yay, I love seeing your outfits! These Magos look fabulous on you!


thanks *L*! See, I'm making an effort for you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

KarenBorter said:


> I say spend money on shoes to dress up the clothes you already have
> 
> Very cute outfit!


 
Thank you! Lol yeah but I am in desperate need of jeans and dresses!!!


----------



## MadameElle

KarenBorter said:


> I say spend money on shoes to dress up the clothes you already have  Very cute outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOW, everyone is killing it!

*maiah, nunu, accessorize, icecream!*


----------



## Louboufan

Stunning! If you don't mind who is the designer of your dress?


Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You look terrific!! I think the pairing of a CL with a McQueen...


----------



## jeshika

*MadameElle*, you are killing me with your additions! the amethyst Biancas look beautiful! i really wanna see a family shot of all your shoes!


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> *MadameElle*, you are killing me with your additions! the amethyst Biancas look beautiful! i really wanna see a family shot of all your shoes!



And YOU are killing me with your magos and beige MBB.  And Bibi is soooooo cute peeking out of the box. 

I think I'll do a collection thread when I'm at 12 pairs.  Right now I'm at 9.  Waiting on 3 more pairs-see my siggy?


----------



## mal

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Wednesday night I went out to dinner with two girlfriends and 1 guy friend. He called going out with us a Shoe Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep slings, me and my Batiks  and Biancas.
> 
> I'm wearing BCBG leather jacker, teal racer back tank, JBrand venom skinnies and LV clutch.


smokin'hot trio of CLs!!!


icecreamom said:


> Me, first time out with my Bal
> 
> Red Patent Pigalle Flats
> Black '10 F/W Balenciaga City RH
> Lauren Moshi Tee (I'm loving them and can't stop looking for them and ordering every single design I find online )
> Forever21 Jeans
> and Alexander McQueen bracelet


*icecreamom*, love your outfit and your Bal is gorgeous... 



jeshika said:


> RB Magos 140
> Cardi and Skirt - Warehouse
> Top - Forever21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if they match but i don't really care! love the way the Magos looks!


*jeshika*, the magos are gorgeous on you 


l.a_girl19 said:


> I wore my nude Pigalles for the first time tonight at a yummy dinner with my mama!
> 
> Sorry you can't really see them properly. I have to go shopping! All these shoe purchases and now I need clothes lol


LOVE the Nude Pigalles on you!!!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous! Those Pigalle Platos look perfect on you!


 


nunumgl said:


> All of you ladies look absolutely gorgeous Im sorry I can't individually comment, as much as I would love to, this thread moves so quickly.
> 
> Just wanted to share an outfit I wore to drinks with friends and to hear some good house music. Figured I would be dancing so the Paniers came out


*nunumgal*, you look great!


----------



## mal

maianh_8686 said:


> whoaaa... u ladies all look so great  Every pair of shoes is pretty
> 
> plz allow me to share mine  I'm so in love with Pigalle Plato Nude Glitter 140 and Alexander McQueen box clutch


 love the Glitter's sparkle with your whole outfit!



Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Stunning!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies!  I hope you're not too tired of seeing my purple suede Declics again 











Thank you so much for letting me share!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I hope you're not too tired of seeing my purple suede Declics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



STUNNING photos


----------



## bling*lover

*Nhu* *Nhu:* The bright purple declics look really good with your hot pink skirt. Very cute!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I hope you're not too tired of seeing my purple suede Declics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!


You are gorgeous, lady! You outfits are always amazing!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I hope you're not too tired of seeing my purple suede Declics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



Neverrrr!  You look amazing as always and I love the purple with the pink!


----------



## Butterrfly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Wednesday night I went out to dinner with two girlfriends and 1 guy friend. He called going out with us a Shoe Parade



You ladies look fantastic! shoe parade -


----------



## Butterrfly

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I hope you're not too tired of seeing my purple suede Declics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



:coolpics: and the outfit is soo cute, how the pink and purple matches is TDF!! Oh, and I want to hunt for a top like yours too! LOL


----------



## nunumgl

Hi ladies, it's the Paniers from last night. 
Had to go to the ER  at 3am, my DBF had a high fever. Grabbed the sweater from the drawer, pulled on some gym pant off the floor, and put on the only shoes by the door. I just had to post this as part of my very interesting night, off to bed now


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nunumgl said:


> Hi ladies, it's the Paniers from last night.
> Had to go to the ER  at 3am, my DBF had a high fever. Grabbed the sweater from the drawer, pulled on some gym pant off the floor, and put on the only shoes by the door. I just had to post this as part of my very interesting night, off to bed now



I hope he's alright!


----------



## maianh_8686

so much ladies *mal, aoqtpi, phiphi, icecreamom, LVOEnyc, BlondeBarbie, l.a_girl19, jenaywins,  SchnauzerCrazy,  Accessorize*me*   U ladies made my day


----------



## maianh_8686

*nunumgl*  Cute outfit!!! Hope he'll get well soon


----------



## Clooky001

You look stunning 





l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you love! Yeah, finally lol It was so nice out today so I figured I would break in my Pigalles. I really love them. They didn't hurt me at all. I am shocked!!
> 
> Not much of an outfit because I realized once I was going through all my things that I need new clothes lol I have been so used to wearing sweats and Uggs everyday lol I have so many tops but I need a new pair of Jbrand jeans and dresses!! I was so excited because I won my first Herve Leger dress on ebay but I got a message from ebay saying the dress was a fake and they told me not to pay
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my Pigalles that I took with my iphone. I should have taken a full size down in these!!!


----------



## Clooky001

maianh_8686 said:


> whoaaa... u ladies all look so great  Every pair of shoes is pretty
> 
> plz allow me to share mine   I'm so in love with Pigalle Plato Nude Glitter 140 and Alexander McQueen box clutch



Gorgeous... & they clutch is TDF


----------



## Clooky001

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I hope you're not too tired of seeing my purple suede Declics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



Stunning


----------



## Clooky001

nunumgl said:


> Hi ladies, it's the Paniers from last night.
> Had to go to the ER  at 3am, my DBF had a high fever. Grabbed the sweater from the drawer, pulled on some gym pant off the floor, and put on the only shoes by the door. I just had to post this as part of my very interesting night, off to bed now



You look lovely & I hope the BF is ok?


----------



## Clooky001

Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You look perfect, love the while outfit


----------



## nunumgl

Clooky001 said:


> You look lovely & I hope the BF is ok?





maianh_8686 said:


> *nunumgl*  Cute outfit!!! Hope he'll get well soon





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I hope he's alright!



Thank you ladies so much for the well wishes. He will be just fine. The Dr said he may have the fever for another 5 days, but I just checked it and it's down to normal


----------



## l.a_girl19

mal said:


> LOVE the Nude Pigalles on you!


 
Thank you!! I love them so much! I need more Piggies lol



Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope you're not too tired of seeing my purple suede Declics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!


 
OMG Gorgeous! I love your outfit!! Purple suede Declics Are the 140s?



Clooky001 said:


> You look stunning


 
Thank you I will post better outfit pics soon!


----------



## l.a_girl19

nunumgl said:


> Hi ladies, it's the Paniers from last night.
> Had to go to the ER at 3am, my DBF had a high fever. Grabbed the sweater from the drawer, pulled on some gym pant off the floor, and put on the only shoes by the door. I just had to post this as part of my very interesting night, off to bed now


 
Stylish at the ER! I bet they are so comfy though!!! I hope your bf is well!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*A*ME*- your dress is amazing! :swoon: Where did you get it?! You look gorgeous!!

*Nhu nhu*- I always love your posts! 

*nunumgl*- hope your boy is ok! looking good stylin up that ER room!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



OMG! Love your outfit! You look fab!


----------



## phiphi

lovely ladies! you are all so stylish!

*accessorize* - gorgeous!
*nhu* - i love your play on colours! 
*nunu* - hope dbf is feeling better!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Dezy*: The three of you look fantastic! I bet you were turning heads.
*Icecreamom*: I love the pop of red with this cute outfit.
*Jeshika*: The Magos look good & you look adorable.
*l.a_girl*: Love your look. The Pigalle are your perfect nude!
You look beautiful,* Maianh*!
*nunum*: That's a great, casual look for you. Love the Panier! I hope your DBF is okay. Love the sweats/sweater outfit. It just proves that a beautiful shoe makes any outfit look like a million.
*Accessorize*: The Mago with that dress look fabulous. Gorgeous!
*Nhu Nhu*: I never get tired of your purple Declics. I love your outfit.


----------



## aoqtpi

nunumgl said:


> Hi ladies, it's the Paniers from last night.
> Had to go to the ER  at 3am, my DBF had a high fever. Grabbed the sweater from the drawer, pulled on some gym pant off the floor, and put on the only shoes by the door. I just had to post this as part of my very interesting night, off to bed now



You are too cute! Glad to hear DBF's doing better


----------



## Accessorize*me

*bling*lover, LVOEnyc, karwood, aoqtpi, jeshika, Dukeprincess, Louboufan, SchnauzerCrazy, mal, Clooky001, nakedmosher2of3, CRISPEDROSA, phiphi* and *BattyBugs*

Thank you!! 



Louboufan said:


> Stunning! If you don't mind who is the designer of your dress?





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *A*ME*- your dress is amazing! :swoon: Where did you get it?! You look gorgeous!!



The Dress is by Tara Jamon. I'm glad you girls like it! 
It is current season by the way....


----------



## Accessorize*me

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  I hope you're not too tired of seeing my purple suede Declics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



Love the pairing of Pink with Purple *Nhu Nhu*...My FAVES! 



nunumgl said:


> Hi ladies, it's the Paniers from last night.
> Had to go to the ER  at 3am, my DBF had a high fever. Grabbed the sweater from the drawer, pulled on some gym pant off the floor, and put on the only shoes by the door. I just had to post this as part of my very interesting night, off to bed now



Glad to hear your DBF is doing better, hope your Loubies cheered you up in the meantime...


----------



## BellaShoes

Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza 

Here I am yesterday, off to the City for a quick shopping trip... (had to return my Magos...sigh)

Vince Cardi
7 Gwenevere skinny jeans
Egoutina Black/Black Studs


----------



## icecreamom

* Duke, mal and batty

Nhu Nhu*, I love the mix of berry colors... adorable :shame:

*nunumgl*, Hope your BF is alright! you look very cute!

*Bella* what a pose! you look hawt


----------



## BellaShoes

:giggles: Thanks!


----------



## aoqtpi

Love the outfit, *Bella*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza
> 
> Here I am yesterday, off to the City for a quick shopping trip... (had to return my Magos...sigh)
> 
> Vince Cardi
> 7 Gwenevere skinny jeans
> Egoutina Black/Black Studs



You look great - sexy boots!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*nhu:* You look beautiful!

*nunu:* Hope your DBF is feeling better!  I bet you had the best footwork in the ER!

*Bella:* Love your look!

Here's me headed to church on Easter Sunday in DVF + CLs!


----------



## Jönathan

*Bella,* Beautiful as usual! 
*Duke, *Love the dress!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dukeprincess said:


> *nhu:* You look beautiful!
> 
> *nunu:* Hope your DBF is feeling better!  I bet you had the best footwork in the ER!
> 
> *Bella:* Love your look!
> 
> Here's me headed to church on Easter Sunday in DVF + CLs!



You look great! Lovely dress!


----------



## icecreamom

*Duke*, love the print! Great for Easter...!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you, *Jonathan, Schnauzer, and icecream!*


----------



## cts900

*Duke*! How gorgeous are you????????!!!!!!!! How did anyone concentrate?  You are a star in my eyes.


----------



## jeshika

*Duke*, you look fabulous as usual! you are my style idol!


----------



## jenayb

*Duke*


----------



## mal

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's me headed to church on Easter Sunday in DVF + CLs!


*Duke*!  I have no words! Gorgeous...
*nunu*, so sorry your night ended like that, but you did look nice 
*Nhu* *Nhu*, love the purple andpink together!


----------



## hazeltt

BellaShoes said:


> Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza
> 
> Here I am yesterday, off to the City for a quick shopping trip... (had to return my Magos...sigh)
> 
> Vince Cardi
> 7 Gwenevere skinny jeans
> Egoutina Black/Black Studs



Love the boots! Why did you have to return the Magos?



Dukeprincess said:


> *nhu:* You look beautiful!
> 
> *nunu:* Hope your DBF is feeling better!  I bet you had the best footwork in the ER!
> 
> *Bella:* Love your look!
> 
> Here's me headed to church on Easter Sunday in DVF + CLs!



You look beautiful! Love the outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

*Duke,* what a perfect Easter pairing!


----------



## BellaShoes

thanks *hazeltt*.... toe vamp was way to loooooooow!

*Duke*, I caught you over at the DVF thread already but worth another .... fabulous choice for Easter!

Thank you Duke....


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts, jeshika, jenay, mal, hazeltt, rdgldy, and bella.* Ladies, you make me feel SO good!


----------



## surlygirl

BellaShoes said:


> Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza
> 
> Here I am yesterday, off to the City for a quick shopping trip... (had to return my Magos...sigh)
> 
> Vince Cardi
> 7 Gwenevere skinny jeans
> Egoutina Black/Black Studs



fabulous, *Bella*!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> *nhu:* You look beautiful!
> 
> *nunu:* Hope your DBF is feeling better!  I bet you had the best footwork in the ER!
> 
> *Bella:* Love your look!
> 
> Here's me headed to church on Easter Sunday in DVF + CLs!



*Duke* - you look lovely!


----------



## hazeltt

BellaShoes said:


> thanks *hazeltt*.... *toe vamp was way to loooooooow!*
> 
> *Duke*, I caught you over at the DVF thread already but worth another .... fabulous choice for Easter!
> 
> Thank you Duke....



I'm sorry they didn't work out for you because I can picture you rocking them in a stunning outfit. But at least you scored the python batiks!! They really suit you.


----------



## jenayb

I wanted to share my outfit for date night with DBF last night so show case how cute the Hola Chica is! Loves it, total shock!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I wanted to share my outfit for date night with DBF last night so show case how cute the Hola Chica is! Loves it, total shock!



You look lovely! Hope you had a wonderful time


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look lovely! Hope you had a wonderful time



Thank you hon!!!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> I wanted to share my outfit for date night with DBF last night so show case how cute the Hola Chica is! Loves it, total shock!



Love the outfit! Did I miss the reveal of these adorable flats? *off to check your collection thread


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Love the outfit! Did I miss the reveal of these adorable flats? *off to check your collection thread



 

They are in there!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jenay*, great outfit from head to toe!

Thank you again *hazeltt, surly*!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> *Jenay*, great outfit from head to toe!
> 
> Thank you again *hazeltt, surly*!!!



Thank you sweetie. Idk how I missed you a couple pages back, but those boots were made for you! I'm so glad you snagged them!


----------



## phiphi

BellaShoes said:


> Don't recall if I shared my Egoutina purchase with you all.... a purchase from a lovely seller on Bonanza
> 
> Here I am yesterday, off to the City for a quick shopping trip... (had to return my Magos...sigh)
> 
> Vince Cardi
> 7 Gwenevere skinny jeans
> Egoutina Black/Black Studs


 
great boots *bella*!!



Dukeprincess said:


> *nhu:* You look beautiful!
> 
> *nunu:* Hope your DBF is feeling better! I bet you had the best footwork in the ER!
> 
> *Bella:* Love your look!
> 
> Here's me headed to church on Easter Sunday in DVF + CLs!


 

another perfect outfit *dukie*! the print totally cheers me up!


jenaywins said:


> I wanted to share my outfit for date night with DBF last night so show case how cute the Hola Chica is! Loves it, total shock!


 
*jenay* - ooh i haven't seen the hola chica on! very casual chic! hope you had fun on your date!


----------



## RedBottomLover

jenaywins said:


> I wanted to share my outfit for date night with DBF last night so show case how cute the Hola Chica is! Loves it, total shock!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> I wanted to share my outfit for date night with DBF last night so show case how cute the Hola Chica is! Loves it, total shock!



That is so cute! I love your LV.


----------



## jenayb

^ You ladies are very sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Jönathan

*jenay,* Totally cute!! I love the entire outfit!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I wanted to share my outfit for date night with DBF last night so show case how cute the Hola Chica is! Loves it, total shock!


 
Love this look!! Awesome outfit!! Super comfy too right?


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> *nhu:* You look beautiful!
> 
> *nunu:* Hope your DBF is feeling better!  I bet you had the best footwork in the ER!
> 
> *Bella:* Love your look!
> 
> Here's me headed to church on Easter Sunday in DVF + CLs!



Beautiful! I love how cheerful and colourful that print is!



jenaywins said:


> I wanted to share my outfit for date night  with DBF last night so show case how cute the Hola Chica is! Loves it,  total shock!



Gorgeous as always, *J*! I love the maxi + LV. Your DBF is a lucky man!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Bella-* I freaking love you!!  Your style is on point! ... I NEED those boots! Off to stalk! :ninja:

*Duke*- you are flawless. That is all.


----------



## erinmiyu

*bella *- you look fab!
*duke* - i LOVE this print. i am jealous you have it in the jessica, because i think it's the best in this print (i have the renny). you look wonderful, as always!
*jenay *- very cute casual chic!


----------



## jenayb

^ Thank you ladies.


----------



## cts900

*jenay*, you are too cool for school.  Hottie!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *surly, P, and erin.* 
*Nakie* -

*Jenay:* Cool, casual chic.


----------



## Nolia

*Urban Planet top + American Eagle Jeans + Christian Louboutin Mad Marta~
*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> *Casual + Mad Marta~
> *



I absolutely LOVE those on you! Now I want a pair


----------



## Nolia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I absolutely LOVE those on you! Now I want a pair



Thank you!!! I could see why so many loved the MMs.  Not only are they a work of art, they are COMFORTABLE!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*Nolia,* Cute outfit!!! Love the Mad Marta's!!


----------



## Nolia

Jönathan;18761149 said:
			
		

> *Nolia,* Cute outfit!!! Love the Mad Marta's!!



Thanks~  I think I like the photo more where the heel looks tiny!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *jenay*, you are too cool for school. Hottie!


 




Dukeprincess said:


> *Jenay:* Cool, casual chic.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> I wanted to share my outfit for date night with DBF last night so show case how cute the Hola Chica is! Loves it, total shock!



hubba hubbaaa...  i love the casual chic look!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> hubba hubbaaa...  i love the casual chic look!


----------



## mal

jenaywins said:


> I wanted to share my outfit for date night with DBF last night so show case how cute the Hola Chica is! Loves it, total shock!



Love the look !!


----------



## mal

Nolia said:


> *Urban Planet top + American Eagle Jeans + Christian Louboutin Mad Marta~
> *



The MM + those jeans=fantastic!


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> Love the look !!


 
Thank you. Every time I see your name pop up in any thread, I'm hoping that it's you posting a mod pic of your Pigalles!


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> *Urban Planet top + American Eagle Jeans + Christian Louboutin Mad Marta~
> *



What a great outfit!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> What a great outfit!



I posted in the wrong thread


----------



## crazzee_shopper

this thread moves so fast...

you ladies look lovely!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Very edgy and cute, *Nolia!*

Here's my terrible BB pic of my outfit today.  You guessed it, another DVF + CL (Miss Boxe) combo.


----------



## mal

jenaywins said:


> Thank you. Every time I see your name pop up in any thread, I'm hoping that it's you posting a mod pic of your Pigalles!


Hey *jenay!!! *Actually, I'm waiting on the next half size down to try before I wear these as I fear they are going to stretch off of my feet ush:. It's killing me too; I am DYING to start wearing them . So, I'll need lots of support these next few days hehehe... patience is not my strength!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dukeprincess said:


> Very edgy and cute, *Nolia!*
> 
> Here's my terrible BB pic of my outfit today.  You guessed it, another DVF + CL (Miss Boxe) combo.



lovely color combo!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*duke* - you look smokin'!!!  and i love those camel MBs...where did you get them?!


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> Very edgy and cute, *Nolia!*
> 
> Here's my terrible BB pic of my outfit today.  You guessed it, another DVF + CL (Miss Boxe) combo.



Everyone looks great!  *Duke* you look lovely in this outfit as well as in your Easter outfit!  I need your camel Decolletes!


----------



## Dukeprincess

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> lovely color combo!!


 
Thank you!  I thought the turquoise jewelry was a good accent to the fuschia.



moshi_moshi said:


> *duke* - you look smokin'!!! and i love those camel MBs...where did you get them?!


 
Aww, you are too kind!  I got them from Harvey Nichols in London.



jancedtif said:


> Everyone looks great! *Duke* you look lovely in this outfit as well as in your Easter outfit! I need your camel Decolletes!


 
Thanks dear!   I admit, the Decs killed my feet, so I sold them and bought Camel Patent MBs instead!  Much more comfy!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Nolia said:


> *Urban Planet top + American Eagle Jeans + Christian Louboutin Mad Marta~
> *



That looks HOT!! I love this outfit, especially the t-shirt.


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!  I thought the turquoise jewelry was a good accent to the fuschia.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, you are too kind!  I got them from Harvey Nichols in London.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear!   I admit, the Decs killed my feet, so I sold them and bought Camel Patent MBs instead!  Much more comfy!



I'm such a moron. :rolleye:  I meant I need your camel MBs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jancedtif said:


> I'm such a moron. :rolleye: I meant I need your camel MBs!


 
Umm you are NOT a moron.


----------



## jenayb

mal said:


> Hey *jenay!!! *Actually, I'm waiting on the next half size down to try before I wear these as I fear they are going to stretch off of my feet ush:. It's killing me too; I am DYING to start wearing them . So, I'll need lots of support these next few days hehehe... patience is not my strength!


 
Oh no!


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> Umm you are NOT a moron.


----------



## nunumgl

Dukeprincess said:


> Very edgy and cute, *Nolia!*
> 
> Here's my terrible BB pic of my outfit today.  You guessed it, another DVF + CL (Miss Boxe) combo.



I absolutely adore this whole outfit!!! The fuschia dress with the pop of green of the necklace is perfect and the watch and the nude color of the shoe give it just enough earthy color to ground it all


----------



## jeshika

Lucifer Bow's first day out!!!! 






i think my co-worker saw me taking a picture of myself... she probably thought i was such a weeirdooooo!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Lucifer Bow's first day out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think my co-worker saw me taking a picture of myself... she probably thought i was such a weeirdooooo!


----------



## Dukeprincess

nunumgl said:


> I absolutely adore this whole outfit!!! The fuschia dress with the pop of green of the necklace is perfect and the watch and the nude color of the shoe give it just enough earthy color to ground it all


 
Aww, thank you!  


Loving the Lucifer Bows, *Jesh!  *(Ignore the co-worker, she is just jealous)


----------



## phiphi

Nolia said:


> *Urban Planet top + American Eagle Jeans + Christian Louboutin Mad Marta~*


 
*nolia *- edgy!



Dukeprincess said:


> Very edgy and cute, *Nolia!*
> 
> Here's my terrible BB pic of my outfit today. You guessed it, another DVF + CL (Miss Boxe) combo.


 
*duke* - nobody does DVF and CLs better than you!



jeshika said:


> Lucifer Bow's first day out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think my co-worker saw me taking a picture of myself... she probably thought i was such a weeirdooooo!


 
*jeshika* - your coworker has to understand the pics are for a very important cause! cute!


----------



## Clooky001

jeshika said:


> Lucifer Bow's first day out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think my co-worker saw me taking a picture of myself... she probably thought i was such a weeirdooooo!



This pic makes me want them even more - lovely pic


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *P!*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> Lucifer Bow's first day out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think my co-worker saw me taking a picture of myself... she probably thought i was such a weeirdooooo!



You look terrific -- I think your co-worker was thinking how she'd like to steal your shoes more than anything else


----------



## stilly

jeshika said:


> Lucifer Bow's first day out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think my co-worker saw me taking a picture of myself... she probably thought i was such a weeirdooooo!


 

I love the Lucifers on you!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Urban Planet top + American Eagle Jeans + Christian Louboutin Mad Marta~*


 
Love the look of the skinny jeans and Mad Martas!!!


----------



## stilly

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope you're not too tired of seeing my purple suede Declics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!


 
You look amazing in this outfit!!! The purple CLs really pop!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Zara jacket
H&M shirt
J. Crew jeans
CL Pique Cire


----------



## jenayb

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. Crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire



You look great. You are always accessorized perfectly - not too much, not too little.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. Crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire



pink & white


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

My lady claude phython blue accid wash


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> My lady claude phython blue accid wash



lovely combo and your belt...


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

Here another oufit with the same shoes


----------



## mal

Dukeprincess said:


> Very edgy and cute, *Nolia!*
> 
> Here's my terrible BB pic of my outfit today. You guessed it, another DVF + CL (Miss Boxe) combo.


 *Duke*- your figure! 


jeshika said:


> Lucifer Bow's first day out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think my co-worker saw me taking a picture of myself... she probably thought i was such a weeirdooooo!


hehehe well, she should understand why such a cute outfit needed to be documented


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

cathay 100 karung disegno


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> lovely combo and your belt...


 
Thanks


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

yokamia


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*, *duke* and *stilly*!



phiphi said:


> *jeshika* - your coworker has to understand the pics are for a very important cause! cute!



thanks, *phi*! hahahaa... yes, indeed! without mod pix at work... you'll never see my CLs in action (since i'm always in the office...)



Clooky001 said:


> This pic makes me want them even more - lovely pic



they are so lovely and comfy... you should 100% get them! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look terrific -- I think your co-worker was thinking how she'd like to steal your shoes more than anything else



she WOULD steal them! she is always eyeing my shoes (in a good way... not a mean, hater way) thankfully she is a size 10... short of chopping off a couple toes, my size 5.5 shoes are safe! 



mal said:


> hehehe well, she should understand why such a cute outfit needed to be documented



aww thanks *mal*, that is so sweet!


----------



## PeepToe

jeshika said:


> Lucifer Bow's first day out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think my co-worker saw me taking a picture of myself... she probably thought i was such a weeirdooooo!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Dukeprincess said:


> Very edgy and cute, *Nolia!*
> 
> Here's my terrible BB pic of my outfit today.  You guessed it, another DVF + CL (Miss Boxe) combo.



LOVE THIS. so chic.


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Nolia* those were made for you! Love the shirt hehehehehe

*Duke* ALWAYS rockin that combo!

*jesh* yeah, I'm sure she wants to steal them! She'd take pics if she had them


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Jenny* that last outfit in those Cathays...


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Jenay* LOOOOOVE! love love. And the Artsy!


----------



## AEGIS

super cute!



DC-Cutie said:


> Zara jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. Crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire


----------



## 9distelle

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here another oufit with the same shoes


Awesome, congrats!!!


----------



## bling*lover

*Dc-cutie:* Gorgeous outfit, I love the hot pink with the white pants... lovely!
*Jenny:* You look amazing in all your outfits, the 1st outfit is my fav I love the Hermes belt!


----------



## Butterrfly

Nolia said:


> *Urban Planet top + American Eagle Jeans + Christian Louboutin Mad Marta~
> *



Fab outfit! Love the MMs!!


----------



## Butterrfly

phiphi said:


> *jeshika* - your coworker has to understand the pics are for a very important cause! cute!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look terrific -- I think your co-worker was thinking how she'd like to steal your shoes more than anything else



:giggles:


----------



## Butterrfly

Dukeprincess said:


> Very edgy and cute, *Nolia!*
> Here's my terrible BB pic of my outfit today.  You guessed it, another DVF + CL (Miss Boxe) combo.



Even the "terrible" BB pic can't hide how great your outfit is! And figure too!


----------



## Butterrfly

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. Crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire



Cute colors!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - only you can make a terrible BB pic, look AMAZING!!!!  



Dukeprincess said:


> Very edgy and cute, *Nolia!*
> 
> Here's my terrible BB pic of my outfit today.  You guessed it, another DVF + CL (Miss Boxe) combo.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*DC_Cutie*, you look very stylish!

*Nolia*, Mad Martas plus skinny jeans are flawless!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> yokamia



you are so beautiful and  look stunning!!


----------



## soleilbrun

dezy-when the next parade, I'd like to be there
icecream- great look and bal bag. congrats!
jesika- looking good
l.a- perfect match
maianh-great look
accessorize- splendid
dc-another success
nhunhu-declic today, declic tomorrow, declic forever!
duke-A+ as usual
nolia- great outfit, love the shirt. Have you been out in those shoes yet?  Those heels mean business!
xoxo-nice!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

soleilbrun said:


> dezy-when the next parade, I'd like to be there
> icecream- great look and bal bag. congrats!
> jesika- looking good
> l.a- perfect match
> maianh-great look
> accessorize- splendid
> dc-another success
> nhunhu-declic today, declic tomorrow, declic forever!
> duke-A+ as usual
> nolia- great outfit, love the shirt. Have you been out in those shoes yet? Those heels mean business!
> xoxo-nice!


 
hahahahha thank you! I'll let you know


----------



## Dukeprincess

*mal, Gab, DC, LVOEnyc, butterfly and soleil!* You guys are making me


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> Zara jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. Crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire


 
*dc *- i am totally loving the nautical spiced up with fuschia. 10/10 girl. LOVES it!




xoxojennyxoxo said:


> My lady claude phython blue accid wash


 
really cute outfits!


----------



## phiphi

today is raining and dreary, so i took out a bit of purple to cheer me up. dvf julian and black patent clichys.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Umm, I cannot tell it is dreary because you are sure brightening up the office today!  GORGEOUS!  

And speaking of brightening...I tried the "colorblocking" technique recommended in Instyle today, with my DVF bandot top, J.Crew skirt and Camel patent MBs. (sorry for the crappy BB pic again)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

phiphi said:


> today is raining and dreary, so i took out a bit of purple to cheer me up. dvf julian and black patent clichys.





Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Umm, I cannot tell it is dreary because you are sure brightening up the office today!  GORGEOUS!
> 
> And speaking of brightening...I tried the "colorblocking" technique recommended in Instyle today, with my DVF bandot top, J.Crew skirt and Camel patent MBs. (sorry for the crappy BB pic again)



Both of you look absolutely radiant on this overcast day!


----------



## dhampir2005

So I had to look cute for something at the law center today!

Outfit: 
Gracia Shirt
BCBG Skirt
Black Magos


Sorry I wear glasses in class rather than contacts because I'm lazy 

I also included a closeup of the shirt and skirt. The shirt isn't a solid black and features a lot of details the overall pic doesn't capture. It features ruffles and is actually a white base with a sheer black overlay. There is also a tie at the neckline and one at the waistline that I've tied behind me. The skirt has these awesome pleated panels that fall at the side and make the skirt super fun when I'm walking!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dhampir2005 said:


> So I had to look cute for something at the law center today!
> 
> Outfit:
> Gracia Shirt
> BCBG Skirt
> Black Magos
> 
> 
> Sorry I wear glasses in class rather than contacts because I'm lazy
> 
> I also included a closeup of the shirt and skirt. The shirt isn't a solid black and features a lot of details the overall pic doesn't capture. It features ruffles and is actually a white base with a sheer black overlay. There is also a tie at the neckline and one at the waistline that I've tied behind me. The skirt has these awesome pleated panels that fall at the side and make the skirt super fun when I'm walking!



You don't just look cute, you look adorable! Sexy shoes and love the bathroom shot


----------



## dhampir2005

I love your pink skirt!




Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Umm, I cannot tell it is dreary because you are sure brightening up the office today!  GORGEOUS!
> 
> And speaking of brightening...I tried the "colorblocking" technique recommended in Instyle today, with my DVF bandot top, J.Crew skirt and Camel patent MBs. (sorry for the crappy BB pic again)



The wrap dress is beautiful and your overall outfit is so fun!



phiphi said:


> today is raining and dreary, so i took out a bit of purple to cheer me up. dvf julian and black patent clichys.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Very cute *dhampir!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Butterfly, Mal, aoqtpi, phiphi, l.a._girl, LVOEnyc- *thank you all so much for all the lovely compliments! 

ok I went back 12 pages, please forgive me if I missed anyone you all look gorgeous as always

*maianh- *lovely glitter platos

*nunumgl- *Paniers look great on you! hope DBF feels better

*accessorize- *omg I love your whole outfit! love the dress!!!!

*nhunhu- *the purple declics are gorgeous! 

*bella,bella, bella- *I LOVE them!!!!!

*duke- *seriously Madame DVF needs to hire you They all look so fab on you!!!!!

*jenay- *very resort chic date outfit! love it! 

*nolia- *very hot! 

*jeshika- *the Lucifers are gorgeous! 

*dc- *love your whole look! the Zara jacket is fab! 

*xoxojenny- *LC Python....gorgeous! 

*phiphi- *love the colors of your DVF wrap dress! 

*dhampir- *great outfit! the Magos look great!


----------



## amazigrace

*dc,*as always, you look awesome! LOVE the outfit!

*dukie,* ditto to you, girl! 

*phi,* and ditto to you. Love the dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *dezy and amazi!*   (I wish DVF would hire me, but I'd be BROKE!)


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks *SchnauzerCrazy and Dukeprincess!* Hahaha I couldn't take a picture in class and the green tiled wall creates the perfect backdrop, don't you agree?


----------



## jenayb

*duke, phi, and dhampir* - you ladies look lovely. 

*duke & phi* - all hail the DVF queens!  :worthy:


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> *duke, phi, and dhampir* - you ladies look lovely.
> 
> *duke & phi* - all hail the DVF queens!  :worthy:


 
Aww, thanks hon!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks J'enay! BTW I see those zebra daffs!



jenaywins said:


> *duke, phi, and dhampir* - you ladies look lovely.
> 
> *duke & phi* - all hail the DVF queens!  :worthy:


----------



## r6girl2005

First day wearing the RB Magos. The guys seem to dig these. One of them said that it must be like a fish attracted to a fishing fly because he could not look away (referring to the shiny cap) 

Anyways, sorry for the goofy face, my coworker was making me laugh when she took the picture. Shirt and shorts are from Target.


----------



## Clooky001

r6girl2005 said:


> First day wearing the RB Magos. The guys seem to dig these. One of them said that it must be like a fish attracted to a fishing fly because he could not look away (referring to the shiny cap)
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the goofy face, my coworker was making me laugh when she took the picture. Shirt and shorts are from Target.



You look great


----------



## cts900

Behind, behind, behind.  You ladies blow me away daily!


----------



## dhampir2005

You look so cute! The RB magos rock!



r6girl2005 said:


> First day wearing the RB Magos. The guys seem to dig these. One of them said that it must be like a fish attracted to a fishing fly because he could not look away (referring to the shiny cap)
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the goofy face, my coworker was making me laugh when she took the picture. Shirt and shorts are from Target.


----------



## jenayb

r6girl2005 said:


> First day wearing the RB Magos. The guys seem to dig these. One of them said that it must be like a fish attracted to a fishing fly because he could not look away (referring to the shiny cap)
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the goofy face, my coworker was making me laugh when she took the picture. Shirt and shorts are from Target.



Loves it.


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> First day wearing the RB Magos. The guys seem to dig these. One of them said that it must be like a fish attracted to a fishing fly because he could not look away (referring to the shiny cap)
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the goofy face, my coworker was making me laugh when she took the picture. Shirt and shorts are from Target.


 
The Magos look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Amazing outfits *phi, Duke* and *dhampir*!!!
You all look fantastic!!!


----------



## cts900

*phi*: You are walking .  

*Duke*: Loves the color blocking! LOVES it! 

*r6girl:* I am _all about_ Target chic.  You look perfect.


----------



## RedBottomLover

r6girl2005 said:


> First day wearing the RB Magos. The guys seem to dig these. One of them said that it must be like a fish attracted to a fishing fly because he could not look away (referring to the shiny cap)
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the goofy face, my coworker was making me laugh when she took the picture. Shirt and shorts are from Target.


I'm so loving your outfit! Dressing up the outfit with the Mago's. Perfection!


----------



## Sierra Paige

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *duke- *thank you!!!
> 
> *sobe- *thank you honey!
> 
> *9distelle- *thank you so much!


Dezy - LOVE your outfit and shoes of course.  Very very cute and stylish!


----------



## Sierra Paige

Really liking your magos girl2005! They look great with your capris as well. Stylish lady!


----------



## clothingguru

Dukeprincess said:


> Very edgy and cute, *Nolia!*
> 
> Here's my terrible BB pic of my outfit today.  You guessed it, another DVF + CL (Miss Boxe) combo.



DUKE! You are tiny girl! Love the dress sooo much you rock it!


*Everyone is looking FABULOUS up in here!*


----------



## Stephanie***

I found this pic on my laptop. I don't have them anymore but this thread is about what to wear to cls anyway so here's my outfit:
















I miss this pair but they were killing my feet and CL's aren't supposed to stay in their boxes in the closet.


Style: Mad or better known as Mad Marry with ankle strap


----------



## pixiesparkle

Stephanie*** said:


> I found this pic on my laptop. I don't have them anymore but this thread is about what to wear to cls anyway so here's my outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss this pair but they were killing my feet and CL's aren't supposed to stay in their boxes in the closet.
> 
> 
> Style: Mad or better known as Mad Marry with ankle strap


very chic!! and I spot my Mini on your shelf..seriously, exactly the same, even the white alloy wheels


----------



## Stephanie***

pixiesparkle said:


> very chic!! and I spot my Mini on your shelf..seriously, exactly the same, even the white alloy wheels



The pic was taken in my brothers room. I had a mini! I loved that car even I wasn't allowed to drive. Such a nice car *sigh*


----------



## ilovecocohanel

My Yellow Satin Very Noued have come out to play after a long time..


Had a colourblock party... hence the whole look


----------



## moshi_moshi

*stepahnie* - love the mads.... sorry you had to part with them, i am sure you will or have found something to replace them 

*coco* - love your outfit!!  the colors are so bright and cheery!... especially love that B!! rose shocking??


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Stephanie*** said:


> I found this pic on my laptop. I don't have them anymore but this thread is about what to wear to cls anyway so here's my outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss this pair but they were killing my feet and CL's aren't supposed to stay in their boxes in the closet.
> 
> 
> Style: Mad or better known as Mad Marry with ankle strap



Although it's hard to part with those htf pairs, no reason to keep them if they don't bring you ONLY joy. You look great in the photos and I hope you were able to find something more comfortable!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ilovecocohanel said:


> My Yellow Satin Very Noued have come out to play after a long time..
> 
> 
> Had a colourblock party... hence the whole look



Gorgeous colors and that H...


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - I love your colorblocking!  You did a great job...
*Phi* - I mean really, DVF always looks fabulous on you!!
*ilovecocohanel* - look at you, cololocking too!  All those colors are poppin' beautifully!

*jenaywins, SchnauzerCrazy, AEGIS, bling*lover, Butterrfly, Accessorize*me, soleilbrun, dezynrbaglaydee, & amazigrace* (I miss seeing you and YaYa around these parts) - THank you guys so much for the compliments


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ilovecocohanel said:


> My Yellow Satin Very Noued have come out to play after a long time..
> 
> 
> Had a colourblock party... hence the whole look



Superfab ! You look great! I like your pink birkin!


----------



## icecreamom

ilovecocohanel said:


> My Yellow Satin Very Noued have come out to play after a long time..
> 
> 
> Had a colourblock party... hence the whole look


 
Love the colors all together, you look super chic


----------



## Stephanie***

ilovecocohanel said:


> My Yellow Satin Very Noued have come out to play after a long time..
> 
> 
> Had a colourblock party... hence the whole look


 
Love ur colour-full outfit!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks Stilly!



stilly said:


> Amazing outfits *phi, Duke* and *dhampir*!!!
> You all look fantastic!!!



I love those shoes! But I completely understand your decision to part with them. If they aren't comfortable and are not viably comfortable, it's the right choice to let them go 



Stephanie*** said:


> I found this pic on my laptop. I don't have them anymore but this thread is about what to wear to cls anyway so here's my outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss this pair but they were killing my feet and CL's aren't supposed to stay in their boxes in the closet.
> 
> 
> Style: Mad or better known as Mad Marry with ankle strap



Those shoes are so sunny! And your birkin is gorgeous!



ilovecocohanel said:


> My Yellow Satin Very Noued have come out to play after a long time..
> 
> 
> Had a colourblock party... hence the whole look


----------



## Dukeprincess

*CG, cts, stilly and DC.*


----------



## 9distelle

ilovecocohanel said:


> My Yellow Satin Very Noued have come out to play after a long time..
> 
> 
> Had a colourblock party... hence the whole look


 these & the outfit, congrats!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Steph and Coco* -


----------



## r6girl2005

ladies!!


----------



## jeshika

Loubi du jour - White Python Jaws 







Jaws on their maiden voyage!


----------



## Miss_Q

jeshika said:


> Loubi du jour - White Python Jaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws on their maiden voyage!


----------



## jeshika

Miss_Q said:


>



thanks *Miss_Q*, they are quite possibly my fav. shoes!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeshika said:


> Loubi du jour - White Python Jaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws on their maiden voyage!


 
Wow! Love those Jaws! Awesome outfit!


----------



## Babilu

ilovecocohanel said:


> My Yellow Satin Very Noued have come out to play after a long time..
> 
> 
> Had a colourblock party... hence the whole look



Love the colors you chose!! The yellow Loubies are to die for!! And don't even get me started on the Hermes....hehe


----------



## Miss_Q

jeshika said:


> thanks *Miss_Q*, they are quite possibly my fav. shoes!


 

i can see why.  i hope to add them to my collection one day.


----------



## Clooky001

jeshika said:


> Loubi du jour - White Python Jaws
> 
> Jaws on their maiden voyage!




You look super cute


----------



## medicbean

So gorgeous jesh!!  Tbh I am a little envious of The jaws :-p


----------



## jenayb

*Jesh*, super cute! I still haven't worn my Jaws but I feel all... Inspired-like!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> thanks *Miss_Q*, they are quite possibly my fav. shoes!



You look great but favorite shoes?! Don't let your other beauties hear you say that!!


----------



## cts900

jeshika said:


> Loubi du jour - White Python Jaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws on their maiden voyage!



You look beautiful.


----------



## hazeltt

My first outfit pic! Me with my Mago 140s!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

hazeltt said:


> My first outfit pic! Me with my Mago 140s!



Love the look of skinnies + Magos!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

hazeltt said:


> My first outfit pic! Me with my Mago 140s!


I   :love this outfit! it's so simple yet so chic..now I wish I had gotten the black Mago as well:wondering


----------



## PeepToe

hazeltt said:


> My first outfit pic! Me with my Mago 140s!



Love your outfit!!


----------



## PeepToe

jeshika said:


> Loubi du jour - White Python Jaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws on their maiden voyage!



You look great! What a perfect combo for your jaws!


----------



## stilly

jeshika said:


> Loubi du jour - White Python Jaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws on their maiden voyage!


 
*jeshika *- The outfit and Jaws look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## stilly

hazeltt said:


> My first outfit pic! Me with my Mago 140s!


 
*hazeltt* - Love the Magos and skinnys!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> My first outfit pic! Me with my Mago 140s!



Congrats on the new Magos! Don't you just love them


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> Loubi du jour - White Python Jaws
> 
> Jaws on their maiden voyage!



Love the jaws and such a cute outfit!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Love the look of skinnies + Magos!!



Thanks! I'm still in my skinny jeans phase. I need to find that perfect LBD soon, some thing I need to own one day!



pixiesparkle said:


> I   :love this outfit! it's so simple yet so chic..now I wish I had gotten the black Mago as well:wondering



Thank you! Haha, I had the same thought about how I need the RB Magos now too. 



PeepToe said:


> Love your outfit!!



Thank you *PeepToe*!!


----------



## hazeltt

stilly said:


> hazeltt - Love the Magos and skinnys!!! Gorgeous!!!



Thanks!! I love how well they go together too!



candyapples88 said:


> Congrats on the new Magos! Don't you just love them



I really do! And thanks for all the help with sizing!


----------



## candyapples88

hazeltt said:


> Thanks!! I love how well they go together too!
> 
> 
> 
> I really do! And thanks for all the help with sizing!



You're welcome


----------



## dhampir2005

Hehehe I know this is the CL thread, but if I have a cute outfit for today (it's my BIRTHDAY!) and I'm wearing other designer shoes can I post it here too? I'm almost never on any other forums


----------



## pixiesparkle

dhampir2005 said:


> Hehehe I know this is the CL thread, but if I have a cute outfit for today (it's my BIRTHDAY!) and I'm wearing other designer shoes can I post it here too? I'm almost never on any other forums


sure why not..show us show us!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Playing with Loubies 
















*More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nhu Nhu said:


> Playing with Loubies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com*




you look 

Nice pink birkin


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you ladies


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nhu Nhu said:


> Playing with Loubies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com*



Those are some gorgeous gams! I'd cat-call but I'm terrible at whistling and you wouldn't hear me anyway


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Me today:

William Rast Jeans
ATL tank
ATL cardigan
H belt and bracelets
yoyo strass (ok so they don't really "go" .. I probably should have worn my scissor girls but these are comfy so )


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Me today:
> 
> William Rast Jeans
> ATL tank
> ATL cardigan
> H belt and bracelets
> yoyo strass (ok so they don't really "go" .. I probably should have worn my scissor girls but these are comfy so )



love the casual look!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thank for letting me post this ladies! My b-day outfit for the daytime! Sorry for the awkward facial expression, I woke up late so didn't have time to do my hair or makeup. Hahahaha no CLs right now. But I may be wearing my Maggies to dinner if they make it in... otherwise it will be Lady Clou's night out and I'll post pics of that outfit too!

Shirt: Antonio Melani
Skirt: Banana Republic
Shoes: Fendi


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Nhu Nhu:* You are just so gorgeous and stylish!

*Nakie:* Another winning outfit!  And gimme that belt!  

*dhampir:* Very cute and happy birthday!


----------



## phiphi

*nhu* - love the look!!

*naked* - you are gorgeousness personified. i love how you make casual look so chic! 

*dhampir* - nice!! that's a really cute skirt.


----------



## cts900

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Me today:
> 
> William Rast Jeans
> ATL tank
> ATL cardigan
> H belt and bracelets
> yoyo strass (ok so they don't really "go" .. I probably should have worn my scissor girls but these are comfy so )


 

I still wish I could carry you around in my pocket.  You are too adorable.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank for letting me post this ladies! My b-day outfit for the daytime! Sorry for the awkward facial expression, I woke up late so didn't have time to do my hair or makeup. Hahahaha no CLs right now. But I may be wearing my Maggies to dinner if they make it in... otherwise it will be Lady Clou's night out and I'll post pics of that outfit too!
> 
> Shirt: Antonio Melani
> Skirt: Banana Republic
> Shoes: Fendi



Happy Birthday!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thank you so much! I love all of your outfits!



Dukeprincess said:


> *Nhu Nhu:* You are just so gorgeous and stylish!
> 
> *Nakie:* Another winning outfit!  And gimme that belt!
> 
> *dhampir:* Very cute and happy birthday!



This skirt is really awesome. It even has pockets!



phiphi said:


> *nhu* - love the look!!
> 
> *naked* - you are gorgeousness personified. i love how you make casual look so chic!
> 
> *dhampir* - nice!! that's a really cute skirt.



Thank you! I turned the big.. 23? One of those awkward years where nothing exciting happens 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Happy Birthday!


----------



## candyapples88

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Me today:
> 
> William Rast Jeans
> ATL tank
> ATL cardigan
> H belt and bracelets
> yoyo strass (ok so they don't really "go" .. I probably should have worn my scissor girls but these are comfy so )



You look so cute! How are the Rast jeans? I've heard great things about them but haven't yet tried them on.


----------



## jenayb

I'm a little hung over thanks to Pittsburgh's loss last night, so definitely a laid back office look today. :tispy:

Free People Dress
Gucci Handmade Bag
Hola Chica Flats (yes!)


----------



## mmmoussighi

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank for letting me post this ladies! My b-day outfit for the daytime! Sorry for the awkward facial expression, I woke up late so didn't have time to do my hair or makeup. Hahahaha no CLs right now. But I may be wearing my Maggies to dinner if they make it in... otherwise it will be Lady Clou's night out and I'll post pics of that outfit too!
> 
> Shirt: Antonio Melani
> Skirt: Banana Republic
> Shoes: Fendi


 

YAY!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  BOO, I recognize that bathroom.  You're looking fabulous!  Sorry your birthday must be marred by law school.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks for the comments ladies!


*Duke* - this belt wouldn't fit you! You tiny thing you!



candyapples88 said:


> You look so cute! How are the Rast jeans? I've heard great things about them but haven't yet tried them on.


 
I like William Rast because of the back pocket placement (they make my booty look gooood).


----------



## candyapples88

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Thanks for the comments ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I like William Rast because of the back pocket placement (they make my booty look gooood).



Yea I've heard that. That's how I feel about J Brand...does a booty good


----------



## Texlatina

My casual outfit with No Prives (Leopard Pony) for the Charlie Sheen something something torpedo show...:weird:

top: Carolina Herrera
Jeans: 7 for All Man Kind "Skinny"
Bracelet & Earrings: Macy's






My boyfriend wore his Loubs too (Louis Spikes)...which sounds strange unless you see the photo!!! :giggles:


----------



## Jönathan

*jenay, *Super cute outfit! 

*texlatina,* love the leopard NP's and the Louis Spikes!!


----------



## candyapples88

Texlatina said:


> My casual outfit with No Prives (Leopard Pony) for the Charlie Sheen something something torpedo show...:weird:
> 
> top: Carolina Herrera
> Jeans: 7 for All Man Kind "Skinny"
> Bracelet & Earrings: Macy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend wore his Loubs too (Louis Spikes)...which sounds strange unless you see the photo!!! :giggles:



You and your bf shot is too cute!


----------



## medicbean

jenaywins said:


> I'm a little hung over thanks to Pittsburgh's loss last night, so definitely a laid back office look today. :tispy:
> 
> Free People Dress
> Gucci Handmade Bag
> Hola Chica Flats (yes!)



loves the outfit jenay - the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Clooky001

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank for letting me post this ladies! My b-day outfit for the daytime! Sorry for the awkward facial expression, I woke up late so didn't have time to do my hair or makeup. Hahahaha no CLs right now. But I may be wearing my Maggies to dinner if they make it in... otherwise it will be Lady Clou's night out and I'll post pics of that outfit too!
> 
> Shirt: Antonio Melani
> Skirt: Banana Republic
> Shoes: Fendi



You loom super cute


----------



## Clooky001

Ladies you both look stunning 



Nhu Nhu said:


> Playing with Loubies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com*





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Me today:
> 
> William Rast Jeans
> ATL tank
> ATL cardigan
> H belt and bracelets
> yoyo strass (ok so they don't really "go" .. I probably should have worn my scissor girls but these are comfy so )


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> I'm a little hung over thanks to Pittsburgh's loss last night, so definitely a laid back office look today. :tispy:
> 
> Free People Dress
> Gucci Handmade Bag
> Hola Chica Flats (yes!)



You look lush & I'm  that dress


----------



## jenayb

^ Thank you ladies.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jenay: *Umm you don't look hungover to me!  Beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> *Jenay: *Umm you don't look hungover to me! Beautiful!


----------



## pet8899

x


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Me today:
> 
> William Rast Jeans
> ATL tank
> ATL cardigan
> H belt and bracelets
> yoyo strass (ok so they don't really "go" .. I probably should have worn my scissor girls but these are comfy so )


 
*nakie- *you look fab!!!



dhampir2005 said:


> Thank for letting me post this ladies! My b-day outfit for the daytime! Sorry for the awkward facial expression, I woke up late so didn't have time to do my hair or makeup. Hahahaha no CLs right now. But I may be wearing my Maggies to dinner if they make it in... otherwise it will be Lady Clou's night out and I'll post pics of that outfit too!
> 
> Shirt: Antonio Melani
> Skirt: Banana Republic
> Shoes: Fendi


 
Happy Birthday! you look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> I'm a little hung over thanks to Pittsburgh's loss last night, so definitely a laid back office look today. :tispy:
> 
> Free People Dress
> Gucci Handmade Bag
> Hola Chica Flats (yes!)


 
Not a sign of a hangover to me! you look ready for summer hon! 



Texlatina said:


> My casual outfit with No Prives (Leopard Pony) for the Charlie Sheen something something torpedo show...:weird:
> 
> top: Carolina Herrera
> Jeans: 7 for All Man Kind "Skinny"
> Bracelet & Earrings: Macy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend wore his Loubs too (Louis Spikes)...which sounds strange unless you see the photo!!! :giggles:


 
love love love the pics of you and DB! Think I need to get DH a pair!


----------



## Butterrfly

*jenaywins* - cute outfit!!
*dhampir2005* - Happy birthday! Wish you lots of -  drinks:artyhat:


----------



## RedBottomLover

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Me today:
> 
> William Rast Jeans
> ATL tank
> ATL cardigan
> H belt and bracelets
> yoyo strass (ok so they don't really "go" .. I probably should have worn my scissor girls but these are comfy so )


*naked* I NEVER get tired of your outfit posts. I absolutely love this outfit.


----------



## Butterrfly

*Texlatina* - love the photo with your DBF's spikes! However did you get him into the CL craze??
*nakedmosher2of3* - that outfit is


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> I'm a little hung over thanks to Pittsburgh's loss last night, so definitely a laid back office look today. :tispy:
> 
> Free People Dress
> Gucci Handmade Bag
> Hola Chica Flats (yes!)



You look like a bada$$.  My DH is _totally_ into that you are into Hockey (he played in high school and still remembers the glory dazzzzeeeee).  It's another love fest with you ggggiiiiiirrrrrrllllll.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> You look like a bada$$.  My DH is _totally_ into that you are into Hockey (he played in high school and still remembers the glory dazzzzeeeee).  It's another love fest with you ggggiiiiiirrrrrrllllll.



DH is a hockey fan? Loves it! 

You ARE a badass babe!


----------



## cts900

^^

We were devastated when our little minor league Gulls team left SD!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

elise


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Nhu Nhu* ALWAYS gorgeous, babe!

*Naked* love it

*Jenay* nope you don't look hungover at all... super cute!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Tex* I LOOOOOOOVE it! SO cute! You look hot!

*Dhampir* Happy birthday, girl!

*Jenny* very pretty!


----------



## jeshika

* l.a*, *Clooky*, *cts*,* Peep Toe*, *stilly *and *hazel*!



Miss_Q said:


> i can see why.  i hope to add them to my collection one day.





medicbean said:


> So gorgeous jesh!!  Tbh I am a little envious of The jaws :-p



thanks *medic*!
Sending you and *Miss_Q* good jaws vibes! I feel very lucky to have found her. 



jenaywins said:


> *Jesh*, super cute! I still haven't worn my Jaws but I feel all... Inspired-like!



thanks *jenay*!!!!  put them on! i wanna see mod pixx!! you look so great with the hola flats!!!! Me likey!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look great but favorite shoes?! Don't let your other beauties hear you say that!!



one of, *Schnauzer*! don't want the dramas over here to get jelly!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*naked,* Super cute outfit!!


----------



## PeepToe

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> elise



Love the Elise! You look great!


----------



## Texlatina

Butterrfly said:


> *Texlatina* - love the photo with your DBF's spikes! However did you get him into the CL craze??
> *nakedmosher2of3* - that outfit is


 

Haha!! Not to brag, but my BF is amazingly stylish and hot!!! I love him to death and he's inspired alot of my purchases. He LOVES shoes too...which works out perfect for me!!!


----------



## Texlatina

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love love love the pics of you and DB! Think I need to get DH a pair!


 
You REALLY should!!! They are super cute and look great...and even have the red sole!!!!


----------



## Texlatina

LVOEnyc said:


> *Tex* I LOOOOOOOVE it! SO cute! You look hot!


 
Thank you VERY much sweetie!!!!


----------



## Texlatina

Jönathan;18796928 said:
			
		

> *texlatina,* love the leopard NP's and the Louis Spikes!!


 
Thank you!!! Love your AVATAR too!!!!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

PeepToe said:


> Love the Elise! You look great!


 
thanks


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

LVOEnyc said:


> *Tex* I LOOOOOOOVE it! SO cute! You look hot!
> 
> *Jenny* very pretty!


 
Thanks


----------



## Miss T.

I´m soo far behind, but loving the spring looks, keep´em coming!


----------



## icecreamom

ITA with Miss. T, ladies you are looking fab!


----------



## dhampir2005

HAHAHA I hoped you would! The green tile is so hard to forget! Thank you for the b-day wishes!



mmmoussighi said:


> YAY!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  BOO, I recognize that bathroom.  You're looking fabulous!  Sorry your birthday must be marred by law school.



Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes! it was great, we went to Fogo for dinner and saw a midnight showing of the new fast and furious movie!



Clooky001 said:


> You loom super cute





Butterrfly said:


> *jenaywins* - cute outfit!!
> *dhampir2005* - Happy birthday! Wish you lots of -  drinks:artyhat:





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *nakie- *you look fab!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! you look great!





LVOEnyc said:


> *Tex* I LOOOOOOOVE it! SO cute! You look hot!
> 
> *Dhampir* Happy birthday, girl!
> 
> *Jenny* very pretty!


----------



## Cityfashionista

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank for letting me post this ladies! My b-day outfit for the daytime! Sorry for the awkward facial expression, I woke up late so didn't have time to do my hair or makeup. Hahahaha no CLs right now. But I may be wearing my Maggies to dinner if they make it in... otherwise it will be Lady Clou's night out and I'll post pics of that outfit too!
> 
> Shirt: Antonio Melani
> Skirt: Banana Republic
> Shoes: Fendi



Happy birthday pretty little lady. You look fab! 

All you ladies look great


----------



## BellaShoes

*nhu nhu*, your pictures are always so gorgeous... who is your photog?

*naked*... you so damn cute!!!! I always love your pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

*TEX*!!!! I love the boy/girl shot! I think that is our first Boy/Girl CL shot!!!

*Jenay*, your 'casual day at the office' outfit is perfect!


----------



## r6girl2005

I'm sure you guys are sick of seeing the Mago and especially my pictures but I am on a mission to break my pairs in. They are feet killers especially in the toe box. I've worn both my pairs everyday this week and I think my toes are about to fall off. Ruffle blouse is from Charlotte Russe and the jeans are Levis.


----------



## BellaShoes

Texlatina said:


> Haha!! Not to brag, but my BF is amazingly stylish and hot!!! I love him to death and he's inspired alot of my purchases. He LOVES shoes too...which works out perfect for me!!!



Brag away honey!!!

*jenny*, love the whole look!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> I'm sure you guys are sick of seeing the Mago and especially my pictures but I am on a mission to break my pairs in. They are feet killers especially in the toe box. I've worn both my pairs everyday this week and I think my toes are about to fall off. Ruffle blouse is from Charlotte Russe and the jeans are Levis.



You look spectacular -- and I love that you match something as "exclusive" as Louboutins with Charlotte Rousse and Levis. I think finding individual pieces rather than entire outfits is what makes getting dressed fun. AWESOME JOB and keep up the pics


----------



## r6girl2005

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look spectacular -- and I love that you match something as "exclusive" as Louboutins with Charlotte Rousse and Levis. I think finding individual pieces rather than entire outfits is what makes getting dressed fun. AWESOME JOB and keep up the pics


 
Awe thanks SC

I would rather spend minimal amounts of money on my clothes. Hey, it leaves more for shoes!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> Awe thanks SC
> 
> I would rather spend minimal amounts of money on my clothes. Hey, it leaves more for shoes!



I'm with you!! Unless it's a very special piece, that is. I always make jokes to my husband to the effect of, "you know, everything I'm wearing right now cost less than $100... except the shoes. They were a grand." 

You made that outfit look spectacular and you should be proud  and there are NEVER too many photos so keep 'em coming


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Wow you ladies all look so amazing!  I got so far behind but everyday you all look so put together.  Lol I'm just lounging in sweats


----------



## phiphi

*jenay* - hush! you don't look hungover! cuteness!!  the dress!!
*tex* - adorable!! loves it. his and hers CL pics are awesome!! (and you look amazing)
*xoxo* - nice action shot!
*R6* - i hope the toebox stretches for you! you look darling in the ruffles.

today at work, DVF and nude patent simples.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

phiphi said:


> *jenay* - hush! you don't look hungover! cuteness!!  the dress!!
> *tex* - adorable!! loves it. his and hers CL pics are awesome!! (and you look amazing)
> *xoxo* - nice action shot!
> *R6* - i hope the toebox stretches for you! you look darling in the ruffles.
> 
> today at work, DVF and nude patent simples.



That's a great nude shoe for you! (I totally sound like I am obsessed and I guess I am )


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *P!*


----------



## Texlatina

r6girl2005 said:


> I'm sure you guys are sick of seeing the Mago and especially my pictures but I am on a mission to break my pairs in. They are feet killers especially in the toe box. I've worn both my pairs everyday this week and I think my toes are about to fall off. Ruffle blouse is from Charlotte Russe and the jeans are Levis.



I've lusted after these shoes now...seeing you in them...I may just have to get them now!


----------



## Texlatina

phiphi said:


> *jenay* - hush! you don't look hungover! cuteness!!  the dress!!
> *tex* - adorable!! loves it. his and hers CL pics are awesome!! (and you look amazing)
> *xoxo* - nice action shot!
> *R6* - i hope the toebox stretches for you! you look darling in the ruffles.
> 
> today at work, DVF and nude patent simples.



I love the photo...i've got the same shoes...and while they are KILLING me in the toebox, I LOVE LOVE the way they look. Patent leather can take forever to stretch out!

Are you having any problems wearing them?


----------



## r6girl2005

Texlatina said:


> I've lusted after these shoes now...seeing you in them...I may just have to get them now!


 
You should, they are so versatile!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*xoxojenny- *you look fab! 

*r6girl- *your poor toes! I hope they stretch out soon! 

*phiphi- *you look great! Love your DVF top!


----------



## jenayb

r6girl2005 said:


> I'm sure you guys are sick of seeing the Mago and especially my pictures but I am on a mission to break my pairs in. They are feet killers especially in the toe box. I've worn both my pairs everyday this week and I think my toes are about to fall off. Ruffle blouse is from Charlotte Russe and the jeans are Levis.


 
I love the Mago on you. 



phiphi said:


> *jenay* - hush! you don't look hungover! cuteness!!  the dress!!
> *tex* - adorable!! loves it. his and hers CL pics are awesome!! (and you look amazing)
> *xoxo* - nice action shot!
> *R6* - i hope the toebox stretches for you! you look darling in the ruffles.
> 
> today at work, DVF and nude patent simples.


 
You're too sweet - and the hotness! Love it!


----------



## cts900

*phi:* You always look perfect and lovely.  The DVF is so pretty.  I love your style .  

*r6*: Those ruffles delight me.  Hope your toes survive the rest of the week! 

Flats Friday for me today at work in my graffiti ballerinas (sorry for the cruddy blackberry pic):


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> *phi:* You always look perfect and lovely.  The DVF is so pretty.  I love your style .
> 
> *r6*: Those ruffles delight me.  Hope your toes survive the rest of the week!
> 
> Flats Friday for me today at work in my graffiti ballerinas (sorry for the cruddy blackberry pic):



You look fantastic! Those graffiti print flats are so versatile... I need to look into that :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *phi:* You always look perfect and lovely. The DVF is so pretty. I love your style .
> 
> *r6*: Those ruffles delight me. Hope your toes survive the rest of the week!
> 
> Flats Friday for me today at work in my graffiti ballerinas (sorry for the cruddy blackberry pic):


 
Amazing as always hon. I love the colour of your cardi!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

phiphi said:


> today at work, DVF and nude patent simples.



Phiphi I've said before and I'm sure I'll say it again, but woman you are so freaking stylish :worthy:!  My professional wardrobe has taken so many tips from your asthetic.  Love love love 



cts900 said:


> *phi:* You always look perfect and lovely.  The DVF is so pretty.  I love your style .
> 
> *r6*: Those ruffles delight me.  Hope your toes survive the rest of the week!
> 
> Flats Friday for me today at work in my graffiti ballerinas (sorry for the cruddy blackberry pic):



My little road runner! You look so cute here.  I have yet to learn to pull off casual chic as well as you do m'dear   I've missed staring at your posts yay!


----------



## cts900

*Schnauzer*: Thanks, sweets.  I have two graffiti ballerinas and I wear the _shiznit_ out of them.  They are fun and funky.  I highly recommend.  Whenever a pair comes up on the bay, I am tempted.  

*j'enay*: Sweetest pea!  Thank you!  I still fantasize of having a pair of mint patent VPs to pair that cardi with .  

*VSG*: Thanks, dear .  You are so nice.  My feet _love_ Fridays!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts*, As always sooo cute!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thank you City!



Cityfashionista said:


> Happy birthday pretty little lady. You look fab!
> 
> All you ladies look great


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *j'enay*: Sweetest pea!  Thank you!  I still fantasize of having a pair of mint patent VPs to pair that cardi with .



We need to find you some - stat!


----------



## dhampir2005

You look so Chic! And much better than I do with a hangover. When I'm hungover I literally have my hangover shades plastered to my face and need to stop walking every 5 steps or so until I reach my hangover mecca.... a pho restaurant!



jenaywins said:


> I'm a little hung over thanks to Pittsburgh's loss last night, so definitely a laid back office look today. :tispy:
> 
> Free People Dress
> Gucci Handmade Bag
> Hola Chica Flats (yes!)



You look gorgeous! And you're lucky your bf appreciates CLs too!



Texlatina said:


> My casual outfit with No Prives (Leopard Pony) for the Charlie Sheen something something torpedo show...:weird:
> 
> top: Carolina Herrera
> Jeans: 7 for All Man Kind "Skinny"
> Bracelet & Earrings: Macy's
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend wore his Loubs too (Louis Spikes)...which sounds strange unless you see the photo!!! :giggles:



Nhu Nhu! All of your outfits are always so so so cute! Great pics!



Nhu Nhu said:


> Playing with Loubies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com*



Strass goes with everything! You look gorgeous! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Me today:
> 
> William Rast Jeans
> ATL tank
> ATL cardigan
> H belt and bracelets
> yoyo strass (ok so they don't really "go" .. I probably should have worn my scissor girls but these are comfy so )



I love your outfit! (I'm also pretty jealous right now of that bubble tea you're holding!)



xoxojennyxoxo said:


> elise



Not at all! The Magos breaks in so slowly! Mine are still breaking in  I just gave up from toe pain and ankle bleeding 



r6girl2005 said:


> I'm sure you guys are sick of seeing the Mago and especially my pictures but I am on a mission to break my pairs in. They are feet killers especially in the toe box. I've worn both my pairs everyday this week and I think my toes are about to fall off. Ruffle blouse is from Charlotte Russe and the jeans are Levis.



Your outfits are always so casual and effortlessly gorgeous looking! I love the flats!



cts900 said:


> *phi:* You always look perfect and lovely.  The DVF is so pretty.  I love your style .
> 
> *r6*: Those ruffles delight me.  Hope your toes survive the rest of the week!
> 
> Flats Friday for me today at work in my graffiti ballerinas (sorry for the cruddy blackberry pic):


----------



## Dukeprincess

*r6girl:* You look great! 

*cts:* Beautiful as always! 

Here's me playing around in my Fernandos and my new DVF dress (that I am not sure I am keeping)


----------



## r6girl2005

phiphi said:


> *R6* - i hope the toebox stretches for you! you look darling in the ruffles.
> 
> today at work, DVF and nude patent simples.


Thanks phiphi, I'm sure it will be fine in good time. I am loving that top! The nude looks awesome thrown in with the white and black!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *r6girl- *your poor toes! I hope they stretch out soon!



They haven't fallen off.....yet!


jenaywins said:


> I love the Mago on you.



You are always so sweet, thank you!



cts900 said:


> *r6*: Those ruffles delight me.  Hope your toes survive the rest of the week!
> 
> Flats Friday for me today at work in my graffiti ballerinas (sorry for the cruddy blackberry pic):



Thank you

I love how the green give you a pop of color, great job!



dhampir2005 said:


> Not at all! The Magos breaks in so slowly! Mine are still breaking in  I just gave up from toe pain and ankle bleeding



At least you know the pains I suffer!


----------



## Jönathan

*Duke,* Absolute perfection!!!


----------



## phiphi

Texlatina said:


> I love the photo...i've got the same shoes...and while they are KILLING me in the toebox, I LOVE LOVE the way they look. Patent leather can take forever to stretch out! Are you having any problems wearing them?


 
thank you so much *tex*! i have had them for a while now, and they've broken in definitely. i suggest taking a hair dryer, and heating up the inside of the shoe.. then put a shoe stretcher in or stuff it with a big fat rolled sock to stretch it out. (my lazy version of the sock trick)



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That's a great nude shoe for you! (I totally sound like I am obsessed and I guess I am )


 
hee hee *schnauzer*! thank you! i'm obsessed with all CL nude patent!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *xoxojenny- *you look fab!
> *r6girl- *your poor toes! I hope they stretch out soon!
> *phiphi- *you look great! Love your DVF top!


 
*dezy *- thank you so much!! this top is so fun!



jenaywins said:


> I love the Mago on you.
> You're too sweet - and the hotness! Love it!


 
*jenay *- thank you my dear!! i'm taking close notes of what you are posting here too!! 



cts900 said:


> *phi:* You always look perfect and lovely. The DVF is so pretty. I love your style.
> *r6*: Those ruffles delight me. Hope your toes survive the rest of the week!
> Flats Friday for me today at work in my graffiti ballerinas (sorry for the cruddy blackberry pic):


 
*cts *- i so love when you post outfits here! you have such a chic vision. love the graffiti flats and that cardi is a great colour on you!



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Phiphi I've said before and I'm sure I'll say it again, but woman you are so freaking stylish :worthy:! My professional wardrobe has taken so many tips from your asthetic. Love love love


 
*verystylishgirl* - you just made my week with your kind words  thank you so much! 



Dukeprincess said:


> *r6girl:* You look great!
> *cts:* Beautiful as always!
> 
> Here's me playing around in my Fernandos and my new DVF dress (that I am not sure I am keeping)


 
*dukie*.. umm i may retract my previous vote.. i say keep ms. hotness.


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> *jenay* - hush! you don't look hungover! cuteness!!  the dress!!
> *tex* - adorable!! loves it. his and hers CL pics are awesome!! (and you look amazing)
> *xoxo* - nice action shot!
> *R6* - i hope the toebox stretches for you! you look darling in the ruffles.
> 
> today at work, DVF and nude patent simples.



*phiphi,* What a great outfit!! Super cute!


----------



## r6girl2005

Dukeprincess said:


> *r6girl:* You look great!
> 
> *cts:* Beautiful as always!
> 
> Here's me playing around in my Fernandos and my new DVF dress (that I am not sure I am keeping)



Rawr! Hubba hubba, you look fantastic!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are far too kind *Jonathan, P, and r6girl!*


----------



## cts900

*Jönathan*: kisses to you, my sweet friend.  

*jenay*: Mama, I gave up on the mint patent VP mostly because DH hated them.  He thinks mint is ridiculous.  But I LOVE them.  Keep me posted if you see them in a 38.5-39 .  Also, DH just saw your siggy pic and wants you to know that he did not like the Daf before at all when he saw them at NM because of the huge platform, but that he said "Now, _that_ is a cool shoe" when he saw them on you--he thinks the zebra does a perfect job of minimizing the dramatic platform and accents the shoe perfectly by "utilizing the surface area appropriately" (I wrote it just as he told me to, he had to proofread the post! )

*dhampir*: Thanks, babe!  

*Duke*: Look whose talkin' _beautiful_.  That dress is a kepeer.  K.E.E.P.E.R!.!! Fo sho! No doubt, my love.  

*r6*: Thank you so much, hun.  

*phi*: The feeling is soooooo mutual.  Thank you, sweetest phi.


----------



## skislope15

If your wanting to keep eye out for zebra daffs there a 38 and 39 on ebay currently




cts900 said:


> *Jönathan*: kisses to you, my sweet friend.
> 
> *jenay*: Mama, I gave up on the mint patent VP mostly because DH hated them.  He thinks mint is ridiculous.  But I LOVE them.  Keep me posted if you see them in a 38.5-39 .  Also, DH just saw your siggy pic and wants you to know that he did not like the Daf before at all when he saw them at NM because of the huge platform, but that he said "Now, _that_ is a cool shoe" when he saw them on you--he thinks the zebra does a perfect job of minimizing the dramatic platform and accents the shoe perfectly by "utilizing the surface area appropriately" (I wrote it just as he told me to, he had to proofread the post! )
> 
> *dhampir*: Thanks, babe!
> 
> *Duke*: Look whose talkin' _beautiful_.  That dress is a kepeer.  K.E.E.P.E.R!.!! Fo sho! No doubt, my love.
> 
> *r6*: Thank you so much, hun.
> 
> *phi*: The feeling is soooooo mutual.  Thank you, sweetest phi.


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the fernandos and DVF pairing *Duke*!!


----------



## Butterrfly

Texlatina said:


> Haha!! Not to brag, but my BF is amazingly stylish and hot!!! I love him to death and he's inspired alot of my purchases. He LOVES shoes too...which works out perfect for me!!!



That's amazing, you're one lucky girl! Or should I say, you're lucky to have each other.  If shoe addiction were contagious, I'd be sending my DBF over in hopes that he gets bitten by the shoe bug too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are the best, *cts.* 

Thanks *Bella!*


----------



## HauteDame1

Texlatina said:


> My casual outfit with No Prives (Leopard Pony) for the Charlie Sheen something something torpedo show...:weird:
> 
> top: Carolina Herrera
> Jeans: 7 for All Man Kind "Skinny"
> Bracelet & Earrings: Macy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend wore his Loubs too (Louis Spikes)...which sounds strange unless you see the photo!!! :giggles:


 

I absolutely adore the pics with your BF, Im trying to convince my hunny to get a pair! Great shoes!!


----------



## BijouBleu

A day at the office 
Dress H&M
Belt - F21
Shoes - CL Zigounette


----------



## jenayb

^^ Loves it!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Wowee, this thread moves quickly! I just got back from Cuba and I'm fifteen pages behind! I hope I don't miss anyone!



Nolia said:


> *Urban Planet top + American Eagle Jeans + Christian Louboutin Mad Marta~*



I love how funky this outfit is! That t-shirt is awesome!



Dukeprincess said:


> Very edgy and cute, *Nolia!*
> Here's my terrible BB pic of my outfit today.  You guessed it, another DVF + CL (Miss Boxe) combo.



Very pretty! I love the colour of that dress!



jeshika said:


> Lucifer Bow's first day out!!!!
> i think my co-worker saw me taking a picture of myself... she probably thought i was such a weeirdooooo!



Looking fab as always, J! Glad to see you posting more outfit pix!



DC-Cutie said:


> Zara jacket
> H&M shirt
> J. Crew jeans
> CL Pique Cire



Love the pink+white!



xoxojennyxoxo said:


> My lady claude phython blue accid wash



All of your outfits are amazing! You have great taste!



phiphi said:


> today is raining and dreary, so i took out a bit  of purple to cheer me up. dvf julian and black patent clichys.



Beautiful dress!



Dukeprincess said:


> And speaking of brightening...I tried the "colorblocking" technique  recommended in Instyle today, with my DVF bandot top, J.Crew skirt and  Camel patent MBs. (sorry for the crappy BB pic again)



Yellow and pink are so fun and cheerful! Love the outfit!



r6girl2005 said:


> First day wearing the RB Magos. The guys seem  to dig these. One of them said that it must be like a fish attracted to  a fishing fly because he could not look away (referring to the shiny  cap)
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the goofy face, my coworker was making me laugh when she took the picture. Shirt and shorts are from Target.



Love the outfit, love the shoes and love your smile!



Stephanie*** said:


> I found this pic on my laptop. I don't have  them anymore but this thread is about what to wear to cls anyway so  here's my outfit:
> 
> I miss this pair but they were killing my feet and CL's aren't supposed to stay in their boxes in the closet.
> 
> 
> Style: Mad or better known as Mad Marry with ankle strap



Love the oomph the spikes give the all-black outfit!



jeshika said:


> Loubi du jour - White Python Jaws
> 
> Jaws on their maiden voyage!



OMG LOOKITYOU! 



hazeltt said:


> My first outfit pic! Me with my Mago 140s!



Gorgeous, *T*!



Nhu Nhu said:


> Playing with Loubies
> 
> *More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com*



You're adorable and impeccably dressed, as always!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Me today:
> 
> William Rast Jeans
> ATL tank
> ATL cardigan
> H belt and bracelets
> yoyo strass (ok so they don't really "go" .. I probably should have worn my scissor girls but these are comfy so )



Love this outfit! The H belt is such a great accessory!



Texlatina said:


> My casual outfit with No Prives (Leopard Pony)  for the Charlie Sheen something something torpedo show...
> 
> top: Carolina Herrera
> Jeans: 7 for All Man Kind "Skinny"
> Bracelet & Earrings: Macy's
> 
> My boyfriend wore his Loubs too (Louis Spikes)...which sounds strange unless you see the photo!!!



Hope you had fun! You look great! Love that you both went in CLs!



jenaywins said:


> I'm a little hung over thanks to Pittsburgh's  loss last night, so definitely a laid back office look today.
> Free People Dress
> Gucci Handmade Bag
> Hola Chica Flats (yes!)



So sorry to hear about the Pens! If it's any consolation you look fantastic!



r6girl2005 said:


> I'm sure you guys are sick of seeing the Mago  and especially my pictures but I am on a mission to break my pairs in.  They are feet killers especially in the toe box. I've worn both my pairs  everyday this week and I think my toes are about to fall off. Ruffle  blouse is from Charlotte Russe and the jeans are Levis.



Not sick of them at all! They're fabulous!



phiphi said:


> today at work, DVF and nude patent simples.



Nude patent  Great outfit!



cts900 said:


> Flats Friday for me today at work in my graffiti ballerinas (sorry for the cruddy blackberry pic):



That kelly green is fantastic! Love the graffiti flats for a Friday!



Dukeprincess said:


> Here's me playing around in my Fernandos and my new DVF dress (that I am not sure I am keeping)



Keep keep keep! Love everything about this outfit!





BijouBleu said:


> A day at the office
> Dress H&M
> Belt - F21
> Shoes - CL Zigounette



You must have been the best-dressed at the office! Awesome outfit!


----------



## l.a_girl19

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> elise


 
So cute! Love it! 


r6girl2005 said:


> I'm sure you guys are sick of seeing the Mago and especially my pictures but I am on a mission to break my pairs in. They are feet killers especially in the toe box. I've worn both my pairs everyday this week and I think my toes are about to fall off. Ruffle blouse is from Charlotte Russe and the jeans are Levis.


 
Such a pretty look! Beautiful Magos!



phiphi said:


> *jenay* - hush! you don't look hungover! cuteness!!  the dress!!
> *tex* - adorable!! loves it. his and hers CL pics are awesome!! (and you look amazing)
> *xoxo* - nice action shot!
> *R6* - i hope the toebox stretches for you! you look darling in the ruffles.
> 
> today at work, DVF and nude patent simples.


 
Wow! Love that nude on you! Stunning!



cts900 said:


> *phi:* You always look perfect and lovely. The DVF is so pretty. I love your style .
> 
> *r6*: Those ruffles delight me. Hope your toes survive the rest of the week!
> 
> Flats Friday for me today at work in my graffiti ballerinas (sorry for the cruddy blackberry pic):


 
Love that green sweater! Awesome outfit!



Dukeprincess said:


> *r6girl:* You look great!
> 
> *cts:* Beautiful as always!
> 
> Here's me playing around in my Fernandos and my new DVF dress (that I am not sure I am keeping)


 
Beautiful!



BijouBleu said:


> A day at the office
> Dress H&M
> Belt - F21
> Shoes - CL Zigounette
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12152067@N08/5674016165/


 
Super chic!

I am sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## BellaShoes

Bijou, love your Zigounettes!!! I really miss mine...


----------



## icecreamom

BijouBleu said:


> A day at the office
> Dress H&M
> Belt - F21
> Shoes - CL Zigounette



Love it!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much* l.a_girl* and *aoqtpi*! 

*Bijou*, You are looking so lovely, hun!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

ladies you all look fabulous!! 


me, my c'est moi booties, and my friend before a school concert. 







old pic of me & my guerriere boots on new years


----------



## hazeltt

aoqtpi said:


> Wowee, this thread moves quickly! I just got back from Cuba and I'm fifteen pages behind! I hope I don't miss anyone!



Thank you, *L*! Hope you had a great time in Cuba!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pics Gab!


----------



## hazeltt

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!
> 
> 
> me, my c'est moi booties, and my friend before a school concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old pic of me & my guerriere boots on new years



Love your outfits!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Dukeprincess said:


> *r6girl:* You look great!
> 
> *cts:* Beautiful as always!
> 
> Here's me playing around in my Fernandos and my new DVF dress (that I am not sure I am keeping)



Keep keep!  You look fabulous here! 



BijouBleu said:


> A day at the office
> Dress H&M
> Belt - F21
> Shoes - CL Zigounette



Looking fab!  I love H&M dresses so much


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

wore the beige Daffs last night to date night


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wore the beige Daffs last night to date night


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wore the beige Daffs last night to date night



1. You look gorgeous.
2. I can't believe you even questioned the Dafs for one second - they are absolute perfection on you!


----------



## Texlatina

aoqtpi said:


> Wowee, this thread moves quickly! I just got back from Cuba and I'm fifteen pages behind! I hope I don't miss anyone!



Wow!! Cuba?! Wish we could go there...darn US embargo


----------



## Texlatina

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!
> 
> 
> me, my c'est moi booties, and my friend before a school concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old pic of me & my guerriere boots on new years



Absolutely stunning! Beautiful outfits 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wore the beige Daffs last night to date night



These are AMAZING!!!! I've been debating getting a pair of Dafs myself...but these SOOO make me want them even more!


----------



## cts900

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wore the beige Daffs last night to date night



You look incredible.  That is all.


----------



## mal

*Ladies! Such amazing looks here! *
*cts*, so pretty; love your blouse!
*Duke*, stunning, _hope_ you're keeping tha dress...
*r6*, another great outfit!
*BijouBleu*, Zigounettes look great!
*GabLVoesvuitton,* cute!!!
*Schnauzer Lady*, you are beautiful!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CRISPEDROSA said:


>





jenaywins said:


> 1. You look gorgeous.
> 2. I can't believe you even questioned the Dafs for one second - they are absolute perfection on you!





Texlatina said:


> Absolutely stunning! Beautiful outfits
> 
> 
> 
> These are AMAZING!!!! I've been debating getting a pair of Dafs myself...but these SOOO make me want them even more!





cts900 said:


> You look incredible.  That is all.



Ladies - thank you so much! I was very fortunate to have found them - I love them, even if they are a bit big I am determined to make them work and wear them everywhere


----------



## r6girl2005

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wore the beige Daffs last night to date night



You look fabulous in those Dafs! I am digging the red dress as well. I want to know about your clutch, who makes it?!


----------



## Texlatina

First time out with my Lady Clou's...


----------



## jeshika

Texlatina said:


> First time out with my Lady Clou's...



you look fab, *tex*!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> You look fabulous in those Dafs! I am digging the red dress as well. I want to know about your clutch, who makes it?!



It's a cheapo Aldo clutch  I picked it up on a whim about two years ago and that's the first time I used it. Doesn't fit much but it worked 

Thank you! You're sweet


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Texlatina said:


> First time out with my Lady Clou's...



You look great! I love the t & jeans look with CLs


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *mal*!

*Tex*, you look lovely as always.


----------



## BellaShoes

SCrazy, love the coral dress....


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> SCrazy, love the coral dress....



Thank you Bella! You're sweet!


----------



## BijouBleu

*J'enay*, *aoqtpi*, *icecream mom*, *l.a.girl.19* - Thank you all so much!

*Bella* - Thank you. They're my go to shoe.

*vsg* - I buy multiples of their dresses in different colours, it helps when I'm brain dead in the morning to not have to think about much 

*cts900* - thank you 

*Schanuzercrazy* - Fabulous look.


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wore the beige Daffs last night to date night



Love your outfit! You look amazing!


----------



## r6girl2005

Texlatina said:


> First time out with my Lady Clou's...



Love it!


----------



## r6girl2005

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It's a cheapo Aldo clutch  I picked it up on a whim about two years ago and that's the first time I used it. Doesn't fit much but it worked
> 
> Thank you! You're sweet



Well, I think it's adorable!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BijouBleu said:


> *J'enay*, *aoqtpi*, *icecream mom*, *l.a.girl.19* - Thank you all so much!
> 
> *Bella* - Thank you. They're my go to shoe.
> 
> *vsg* - I buy multiples of their dresses in different colours, it helps when I'm brain dead in the morning to not have to think about much
> 
> *cts900* - thank you
> 
> *Schanuzercrazy* - Fabulous look.





hazeltt said:


> Love your outfit! You look amazing!



Thank you ladies!! Very kind


----------



## BijouBleu

Heading off to a party last night
Coat - Nordstrom
Corset - No idea, I buy them everywhere
Tights - H&M
Skirt - F21
Shoes - CL Ronfifi OTK boots


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Heading off to a party last night
> Coat - Nordstrom
> Corset - No idea, I buy them everywhere
> Tights - H&M
> Skirt - F21
> Shoes - CL Ronfifi OTK boots



Fab as always babe! :okay:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BijouBleu said:


> Heading off to a party last night
> Coat - Nordstrom
> Corset - No idea, I buy them everywhere
> Tights - H&M
> Skirt - F21
> Shoes - CL Ronfifi OTK boots



You look great!


----------



## isparkle

Great outift Tex, and I so jealous of your Lady Clous!

Everyone has such great style on here, I have referring to this post for outfit ideas .


----------



## aoqtpi

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> ladies you all look fabulous!!
> 
> 
> me, my c'est moi booties, and my friend before a school concert.
> 
> old pic of me & my guerriere boots on new years



Very cute!



hazeltt said:


> Thank you, *L*! Hope you had a great time in Cuba!


Thank you, I did! It's a little hard going from 30C to 6C though, haha. I'm back to wearing Uggs!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wore the beige Daffs last night to date night



You look so cute! Hope you had a great date night!



Texlatina said:


> Wow!! Cuba?! Wish we could go there...darn US embargo



Yes, that's too bad  It was beautiful; my first time out of the country in years! Now I'm getting excited for Vegas in a few weeks! 



Texlatina said:


> First time out with my Lady Clou's...



I love this outfit! The detailing on the sleeves really makes the outfit!



BijouBleu said:


> Heading off to a party last night
> Coat - Nordstrom
> Corset - No idea, I buy them everywhere
> Tights - H&M
> Skirt - F21
> Shoes - CL Ronfifi OTK boots



Sexy lady!


----------



## compulsive

Went out Saturday and celebrated 3 birthdays at a club.

Guess Blazer
Alice + Olivia Dress
My SO White Studded Pigalle 120s (I wear these all the time!)







And a silly picture.


----------



## jeshika

*compulsive*, the white Piggies are....  TO DIE FOR!


----------



## icecreamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wore the beige Daffs last night to date night


Girl you look fantastic, 


Texlatina said:


> First time out with my Lady Clou's...


A simple outfit... let the shoes shine! love it 


compulsive said:


> Went out Saturday and celebrated 3 birthdays at a club.
> 
> Guess Blazer
> Alice + Olivia Dress
> My SO White Studded Pigalle 120s (I wear these all the time!)
> 
> 
> And a silly picture.


Love your white piggies, so hawt! looks like you had a lot of fun


----------



## jeshika

Wore this last Friday... Joli Noued Dorcet in White Patent


----------



## mal

*Texlatina, Bijou, compulsive, Jeshika*... you are all so gorgeous in your CLsyay for spring!!!


----------



## Miccch

Texlatina said:


> First time out with my Lady Clou's...



omggg stunning!!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Mal, SchnauzerCrazy, aoqtpi , J'enay *


----------



## BijouBleu

compulsive said:


> Went out Saturday and celebrated 3 birthdays at a club.
> 
> Guess Blazer
> Alice + Olivia Dress
> My SO White Studded Pigalle 120s (I wear these all the time!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a silly picture.




Love your white studded piggies! 




jeshika said:


> Wore this last Friday... Joli Noued Dorcet in White Patent



Oooh, love the blue with white JN.


----------



## Texlatina

compulsive said:


> Went out Saturday and celebrated 3 birthdays at a club.
> 
> Guess Blazer
> Alice + Olivia Dress
> My SO White Studded Pigalle 120s (I wear these all the time!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a silly picture.





jeshika said:


> Wore this last Friday... Joli Noued Dorcet in White Patent



OMG Ladies...BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## cfellis522

compulsive said:


> Went out Saturday and celebrated 3 birthdays at a club.
> 
> Guess Blazer
> Alice + Olivia Dress
> My SO White Studded Pigalle 120s (I wear these all the time!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a silly picture.


 
You guys look great!!!


----------



## cfellis522

BijouBleu said:


> Heading off to a party last night
> Coat - Nordstrom
> Corset - No idea, I buy them everywhere
> Tights - H&M
> Skirt - F21
> Shoes - CL Ronfifi OTK boots


 
Love this look!  You look outstanding!  I wore my RonFifi to the mall today!


----------



## cfellis522

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wore the beige Daffs last night to date night


 
Love this look!  You pull off the dress and the daffs look GREAT!!!


----------



## Texlatina

BijouBleu said:


> Heading off to a party last night
> Coat - Nordstrom
> Corset - No idea, I buy them everywhere
> Tights - H&M
> Skirt - F21
> Shoes - CL Ronfifi OTK boots



OMG...I totally missed this and I shouldn't have. AMAZING LOOK!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

compulsive said:


> Went out Saturday and celebrated 3 birthdays at a club.
> 
> Guess Blazer
> Alice + Olivia Dress
> My SO White Studded Pigalle 120s (I wear these all the time!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a silly picture.



You look fantastic! What a great SO! Love your friend's leather jacket as well!



jeshika said:


> Wore this last Friday... Joli Noued Dorcet in White Patent



Beautiful,* J*! I love your style!


----------



## BijouBleu

Thanks *Texlatina!*

*cfellis522* - Thank you! I  Ronfifi's. I hesitate to wear them shopping though because getting them on/off is a chore


----------



## dhampir2005

You rock! I've been debating on outfits to wear with the LCs because they are SUCH a statement shoe. I'm copying your look! Skinnies and ironically I have that exact same top (banana right?!!!) in 3 colors . Thanks for the inspiration!



Texlatina said:


> First time out with my Lady Clou's...


----------



## cts900

*jeshika*: I love that blue! So pretty.  

*compulsive*: Looks like a blast and you are too adorable for words.  

*Bijou*: Absolutely _fabulous._


----------



## nalexis2121

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wore the beige Daffs last night to date night



you look ravishing!!!! LOVEEEE


----------



## Texlatina

dhampir2005 said:


> You rock! I've been debating on outfits to wear with the LCs because they are SUCH a statement shoe. I'm copying your look! Skinnies and ironically I have that exact same top (banana right?!!!) in 3 colors . Thanks for the inspiration!



I'm totally flattered right now...thank you! 

Yes...it is from Banana Republic. Love it because its so soft and light.


----------



## dhampir2005

I love that it goes with tailored skirts, jeans, etc. It's a completely versatile shirt! I would have never though to pair my LCs with it though.... I was trying to rock those with an HL, but the whole look was so over the top so I swapped them out. BTW where in texas are you from?



Texlatina said:


> I'm totally flattered right now...thank you!
> 
> Yes...it is from Banana Republic. Love it because its so soft and light.


----------



## miss alice

*Work outfit today* 






banana republic sheath dress
royal blue Mago 160mm (got it from NYC Meet!)

feeling a bit adventurous today, wearing royal blue shoes to work...lol...


----------



## PeepToe

miss alice said:


> *Work outfit today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana republic sheath dress
> royal blue Mago 160mm (got it from NYC Meet!)
> 
> feeling a bit adventurous today, wearing royal blue shoes to work...lol...



You look awesome! I love the pop of blue!


----------



## miss alice

^^ thank you doll! I'm feeling risky today, considering I work in a conservative field, with these Magos! Lol! Xoxo


----------



## hazeltt

miss alice said:


> *Work outfit today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana republic sheath dress
> royal blue Mago 160mm (got it from NYC Meet!)
> 
> feeling a bit adventurous today, wearing royal blue shoes to work...lol...



Love the outfit and your phone case is soo cute!


----------



## medicbean

miss alice said:


> *Work outfit today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana republic sheath dress
> royal blue Mago 160mm (got it from NYC Meet!)
> 
> feeling a bit adventurous today, wearing royal blue shoes to work...lol...




i love your outfit - you look gorgeous!!


----------



## icecreamom

miss alice said:


> *Work outfit today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana republic sheath dress
> royal blue Mago 160mm (got it from NYC Meet!)
> 
> feeling a bit adventurous today, wearing royal blue shoes to work...lol...


 
You look so cute! :shame:


----------



## immashoesaddict

Looking hot ladies !!!!

*Compulsive* :kiss: 

Review b/w Trench coat
Lova tuxedo pigalle 




Close up of the lova


----------



## mmmoussighi

miss alice said:


> *Work outfit today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana republic sheath dress
> royal blue Mago 160mm (got it from NYC Meet!)
> 
> feeling a bit adventurous today, wearing royal blue shoes to work...lol...


 

I LOVE that look!


----------



## immashoesaddict

another ootd =]





Python yoyo , my new go to shoes


----------



## Dukeprincess

Very chic *miss alice.*

Love how the piping of your coat matches your Iova piggies, *imma!*


----------



## immashoesaddict

thanks Dukey ! i forgot i even had the trench :shame:


----------



## cts900

*Miss Alice*: So chic and beautiful! I am in love with that look.

*Imma:* You are always adorable. You make fabulous look so effortless!

Here I am for work today--apparently my new work uniform is bright green, tights, and graffiti flats .


----------



## Texlatina

dhampir2005 said:


> I love that it goes with tailored skirts, jeans, etc. It's a completely versatile shirt! I would have never though to pair my LCs with it though.... I was trying to rock those with an HL, but the whole look was so over the top so I swapped them out. BTW where in texas are you from?




Thank you...yes its a beautiful top...and you're right...it goes with so much!

I'm in the Dallas/Ft. Worth Area


----------



## Texlatina

miss alice said:


> *Work outfit today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana republic sheath dress
> royal blue Mago 160mm (got it from NYC Meet!)
> 
> feeling a bit adventurous today, wearing royal blue shoes to work...lol...



WOW!!! I'm totally speechless....what an amazing look with the pop of beautiful blue. I'm so in love with those shoes now!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> *Miss Alice*: So chic and beautiful! I am in love with that look.
> 
> *Imma:* You are always adorable. You make fabulous look so effortless!
> 
> Here I am for work today--apparently my new work uniform is bright green, tights, and graffiti flats .



Hey hotstuff, I am loving your "uniform."


----------



## Texlatina

I purchased this Alexander McQueen Dress online and LOVE IT, but I need suggestions for accessories to go with it. Here it is with my new Lady Clou's









I'll be wearing it to an event here in town...I need something simple, but elegant and not over the top since its a bright color and I'm wearing my CL's with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Texlatina

CTS....lovely flats!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Texlatina said:


> I purchased this Alexander McQueen Dress online and LOVE IT, but I need suggestions for accessories to go with it. Here it is with my new Lady Clou's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be wearing it to an event here in town...I need something simple, but elegant and not over the top since its a bright color and I'm wearing my CL's with it. Any suggestions?



I'd do some long drop earrings, but no necklace since the dress stands out enough on its own with the pretty back.  Also add a bracelet.


----------



## jeshika

*imma*... i LOVE the lovas!!!


----------



## mal

*miss alice*, gorgeous work outfit!
*imma*, so hott!  the Lovas, and dying for the black dress with python Yoyos...
*cts*, adorable!!
*texlatina*, beautiful dress!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *Miss Alice*: So chic and beautiful! I am in love with that look.
> 
> *Imma:* You are always adorable. You make fabulous look so effortless!
> 
> Here I am for work today--apparently my new work uniform is bright green, tights, and graffiti flats .



I, for one, love your new uniform.


----------



## stilly

immashoesaddict said:


> Looking hot ladies !!!!
> 
> *Compulsive* :kiss:
> 
> Review b/w Trench coat
> Lova tuxedo pigalle
> 
> View attachment 1396153
> 
> 
> Close up of the lova
> 
> View attachment 1396154


 
I love your Lovas!!! They're so classy while still being very sexy!!!


----------



## stilly

Texlatina said:


> I purchased this Alexander McQueen Dress online and LOVE IT, but I need suggestions for accessories to go with it. Here it is with my new Lady Clou's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be wearing it to an event here in town...I need something simple, but elegant and not over the top since its a bright color and I'm wearing my CL's with it. Any suggestions?


 
Very hot outfit!!! I like Duke's suggestions on the accessories...


----------



## Texlatina

Duke/Stilly

Thank you for the ideas...I had similar thoughts...but you know...had to double check to make sure I'm not totally crazy...LOL


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thank you Jeshika

*Stilly* - LOVA TWINNNNN haha i had the 120  in tux and leopard also but sold both, it was just too high :cry:

*Cts* - LOVEEE the new uniform !! love the dress  

*Mal* -  hehehehe


----------



## Cityfashionista

All you ladies look fabulous!  I'm sorry I didn't comment individually but I am so behind.


----------



## BijouBleu

miss alice said:


> *Work outfit today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana republic sheath dress
> royal blue Mago 160mm (got it from NYC Meet!)
> 
> feeling a bit adventurous today, wearing royal blue shoes to work...lol...



Fabulous work outfit!



cts900 said:


> *jeshika*: I love that blue! So pretty.
> 
> *compulsive*: Looks like a blast and you are too adorable for words.
> 
> *Bijou*: Absolutely _fabulous._



*cts 900 - * 



cts900 said:


> *Miss Alice*: So chic and beautiful! I am in love with that look.
> 
> *Imma:* You are always adorable. You make fabulous look so effortless!
> 
> Here I am for work today--apparently my new work uniform is bright green, tights, and graffiti flats .



Love that dress. In sort of related news, I had a dream about graffiti flats after your last photo 



Texlatina said:


> I purchased this Alexander McQueen Dress online and LOVE IT, but I need suggestions for accessories to go with it. Here it is with my new Lady Clou's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be wearing it to an event here in town...I need something simple, but elegant and not over the top since its a bright color and I'm wearing my CL's with it. Any suggestions?



Hot!! *Duke* is spot on with the accessories.


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *imma, jenay, mal, Tex*, and *Duke*!!!!!!!

*Texlatina*, the dress is gorgeous.

*Bijou*: Kisses right back at'cha.  I love that you dreamt of graffitis! That makes my night .


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

compulsive said:


> Went out Saturday and celebrated 3 birthdays at a club.
> 
> Guess Blazer
> Alice + Olivia Dress
> My SO White Studded Pigalle 120s (I wear these all the time!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a silly picture.



You look stunning! Love your SO Pigalles!


----------



## aoqtpi

immashoesaddict said:


> another ootd =]
> 
> View attachment 1396159
> 
> 
> 
> Python yoyo , my new go to shoes
> View attachment 1396160



Beautiful! I love the python!



cts900 said:


> *Miss Alice*: So chic and beautiful! I am in love with that look.
> 
> *Imma:* You are always adorable. You make fabulous look so effortless!
> 
> Here I am for work today--apparently my new work uniform is bright green, tights, and graffiti flats .



I love how vibrant that green is! You look fantastic!



Texlatina said:


> I purchased this Alexander McQueen Dress  online and LOVE IT, but I need suggestions for accessories to go with  it. Here it is with my new Lady Clou's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be wearing it to an event here in town...I need something simple,  but elegant and not over the top since its a bright color and I'm  wearing my CL's with it. Any suggestions?



I LOVE THIS DRESS! I think a white gold/diamond bangle would look great with this dress. I wouldn't do a necklace, but maybe some statement earrings as well?



immashoesaddict said:


> Looking hot ladies !!!!
> 
> *Compulsive* :kiss:
> 
> Review b/w Trench coat
> Lova tuxedo pigalle
> 
> View attachment 1396153
> 
> 
> Close up of the lova
> 
> View attachment 1396154



Fabulous! Love the Lovas!



miss alice said:


> *Work outfit today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana republic sheath dress
> royal blue Mago 160mm (got it from NYC Meet!)
> 
> feeling a bit adventurous today, wearing royal blue shoes to work...lol...



I love everything about this outfit! The blue goes so well with the beige!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeshika said:


> Wore this last Friday... Joli Noued Dorcet in White Patent



Jeshika, love your outfit ! )))


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much, *aoqtpi *!


----------



## miss alice

ladies, thank you all sooo much!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

13 pages of absolute loveliness!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Here's today's work outfit:
















I finally got a mirror for my shoe-room so my pictures will hopefully be less dark and tiny from now on!


----------



## mmmoussighi

aoqtpi said:


> Here's today's work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a mirror for my shoe-room so my pictures will hopefully be less dark and tiny from now on!


 
Great pictures!  But mostly what I love about this post is the fact that you have a "shoe-room!"


----------



## Texlatina

aoqtpi said:


> Here's today's work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a mirror for my shoe-room so my pictures will hopefully be less dark and tiny from now on!



Beautiful beautiful!!!!! Love the SHOE ROOM too!!!!


----------



## stilly

aoqtpi said:


> Here's today's work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a mirror for my shoe-room so my pictures will hopefully be less dark and tiny from now on!


 
*aoqtpi* - Love the outfit and the peep toes!!! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenayb

DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )

Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!


----------



## hazeltt

aoqtpi said:


> Here's today's work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a mirror for my shoe-room so my pictures will hopefully be less dark and tiny from now on!



Great outfit! I love the nude VPs on you!



jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!



I love the dress with the black ADs! Thread update, please!!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!


 
I love your outfits j*enay*!!! So cute!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Yay for a shoe room, you look great! I can't wait to get my nude VPs



aoqtpi said:


> Here's today's work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a mirror for my shoe-room so my pictures will hopefully be less dark and tiny from now on!



That is an adorable dress! Were the Altadamas from Barneys that I saw you talking about earlier? 


jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> I love your outfits j*enay*!!! So cute!!



Thanks hon!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> Great outfit! I love the nude VPs on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the dress with the black ADs! Thread update, please!!



I'm on it! :ninja: 



r6girl2005 said:


> Yay for a shoe room, you look great! I can't wait to get my nude VPs
> 
> 
> 
> That is an adorable dress! Were the Altadamas from Barneys that I saw you talking about earlier?



Thanks dear!

Nope, nope! I'm still waiting to see if my order actually ships from barneys.com! It's the longest 5 days ever!  

As for the dress, it was $12.95 at H&M! Loves it!


----------



## mal

aoqtpi said:


> Here's today's work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a mirror for my shoe-room so my pictures will hopefully be less dark and tiny from now on!


\
Nice mirror and the Nudes look great on you!!!



jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!


Love the ADs in black suede!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks hon! I absolutely adore them, and I got them for a song!


----------



## BellaShoes

*imma*, great trench!

*cts*... are you kidding me? I LOVE THE Green Dress!!!! Fabulous color! If that's a uniform, I am enrolling!

*Tex*.. you wrapped in that AMQ puts the VA in VA VA VOOM!


----------



## BellaShoes

*aoqtpi*! fun summer outfit, I want to see more of the shoe room!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!



you look lovely! And I don't think every day is date night - most nights, it's chill night so I love it when we actually go on a "date"  

Getting dressed up is fun


----------



## jenayb

^^ I agree, I love getting dressed up!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I didn't really have the time to go all out for the Luxura's maiden voyage - we came back from walking the dogs and decided to go to our favorite sushi place for dinner - but I did proudly wear them today for an entire 2 hours 






I'm also displaying my McQueen spirit after having devoured his book in an hour -- the "God Save McQueen" silk scarf, silver clutch from the recent Outnet sale, and the knuckleduster (on the other hand).


----------



## RedBottomLover

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't really have the time to go all out for the Luxura's maiden voyage - we came back from walking the dogs and decided to go to our favorite sushi place for dinner - but I did proudly wear them today for an entire 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also displaying my McQueen spirit after having devoured his book in an hour -- the "God Save McQueen" silk scarf, silver clutch from the recent Outnet sale, and the knuckleduster (on the other hand).


This outfit is perfection. You don't have to go all out like getting glammed up. In my opinion going all out is having the most amazing outfit for the shoe and you accomplished that. Love it!


----------



## jenayb

^^^ Loves it!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

RedBottomLover said:


> This outfit is perfection. You don't have to go all out like getting glammed up. In my opinion going all out is having the most amazing outfit for the shoe and you accomplished that. Love it!





jenaywins said:


> ^^^ Loves it!!!



You ladies are too sweet but I truly appreciate your warm words!


----------



## BijouBleu

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't really have the time to go all out for the Luxura's maiden voyage - we came back from walking the dogs and decided to go to our favorite sushi place for dinner - but I did proudly wear them today for an entire 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also displaying my McQueen spirit after having devoured his book in an hour -- the "God Save McQueen" silk scarf, silver clutch from the recent Outnet sale, and the knuckleduster (on the other hand).




Fabulous!


----------



## medicbean

jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!



Looking gorgeous as always! I'm sure everyone looks forward to an update on your thread


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BijouBleu said:


> Fabulous!



Awww! You're too kind! Thank you


----------



## Hipployta

I've been going backwards to look through all the pictures and I just want to say you ladies look AMAZING! Your shoes look great too LOL


----------



## aoqtpi

mmmoussighi said:


> Great pictures!  But mostly what I love about this post is the fact that you have a "shoe-room!"



Thank you! Some people would call it a "spare bedroom" but since that's where my Loubies live and the room serves no other purpose I call it my "shoe room" 



Texlatina said:


> Beautiful beautiful!!!!! Love the SHOE ROOM too!!!!



Thank you!



stilly said:


> *aoqtpi* - Love the outfit and the peep toes!!! You look gorgeous!!!



Thanks! I could never compare to your wonderful outfits though :worthy:



jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!



Gorgeous! Where did you go for date night?



hazeltt said:


> Great outfit! I love the nude VPs on you!



Thanks! I love the colour on them! Now if only I could figure out how to deal with the toe-crunchage and heel-slippage 



r6girl2005 said:


> Yay for a shoe room, you look great! I can't wait to get my nude VPs



Thanks! I'm debating picking them up in the black patent as well but they're so painful! I don't know what to do!



mal said:


> \
> Nice mirror and the Nudes look great on you!!!



Thank you! I really like the frame on the mirror!



BellaShoes said:


> *aoqtpi*! fun summer outfit, I want to see more of the shoe room!



Thanks! It's nothing much; there's also a spare bed/desk/dresser and golf clubs in there When I have time I want to organize/decorate it better, but I'm far too lazy these days!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't really have the time to go all  out for the Luxura's maiden voyage - we came back from walking the dogs  and decided to go to our favorite sushi place for dinner - but I did  proudly wear them today for an entire 2 hours
> 
> I'm also displaying my McQueen spirit after having devoured his book in  an hour -- the "God Save McQueen" silk scarf, silver clutch from the  recent Outnet sale, and the knuckleduster (on the other hand).



Gorgeous! Love all the McQ!


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!



Love the AD's! Cute dress!


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't really have the time to go all out for the Luxura's maiden voyage - we came back from walking the dogs and decided to go to our favorite sushi place for dinner - but I did proudly wear them today for an entire 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also displaying my McQueen spirit after having devoured his book in an hour -- the "God Save McQueen" silk scarf, silver clutch from the recent Outnet sale, and the knuckleduster (on the other hand).



Great outfit!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!


 On fiya!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't really have the time to go all out for the Luxura's maiden voyage - we came back from walking the dogs and decided to go to our favorite sushi place for dinner - but I did proudly wear them today for an entire 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also displaying my McQueen spirit after having devoured his book in an hour -- the "God Save McQueen" silk scarf, silver clutch from the recent Outnet sale, and the knuckleduster (on the other hand).


 
Gorgeous Luxuras SC!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't really have the time to go all out for the Luxura's maiden voyage - we came back from walking the dogs and decided to go to our favorite sushi place for dinner - but I did proudly wear them today for an entire 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also displaying my McQueen spirit after having devoured his book in an hour -- the "God Save McQueen" silk scarf, silver clutch from the recent Outnet sale, and the knuckleduster (on the other hand).



Dear you look soo good!!  love entire outft! PERFECT!


----------



## cts900

Geeze Louise *aoqtpi* and *J'eany*!  Your bodies are bangin'; the oufits and shoes are simply icing.

* aoqtpi* : That nude is perfection on you.

*J'enay*: That dress is TDF!  Lucky, lucky, lucky man you've got.  The ADs are.........._ah_-mazing. 

*Schnauzer:* I love every single thing about your look.  _Every_ single thing. 

Thank you, sweet *Bella*.  I receive compliments on the graffitis _every_ time I wear them (and I wear them a whole lot!).


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hubba hubba!! You ladies are HAWT!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow ladies, you all look amazing!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> *Schnauzer:* I love every single thing about your look.  _Every_ single thing.





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Dear you look soo good!!  love entire outft! PERFECT!





NANI1972 said:


> Gorgeous Luxuras SC!





PeepToe said:


> Great outfit!





aoqtpi said:


> Gorgeous! Love all the McQ!



Thank you ladies -- you're truly too kind!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here I am in another DVF + CL combo (wearing my Ostrich Candy)


----------



## LexLV

^^ i LOVE that blouse!


----------



## jenayb

*Duke!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

LexLV said:


> ^^ i LOVE that blouse!



Aww thank you!  It is called the B Louche in case you wanted one. 



jenaywins said:


> *Duke!*


 Back at you gorgeous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dukeprincess said:


> Here I am in another DVF + CL combo (wearing my Ostrich Candy)



you look fantastic! And I can totally see you in that outfit with a pair of Zebra Daffs


----------



## cts900

_Gorgeous_, *Duke*.  'Nuff said, hotness!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thanks everyone! *Duke* you look great!


----------



## jenayb

*Red Jaws*

I swear I don't just own a closet full of black dresses!!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> *Red Jaws*
> 
> I swear I don't just own a closet full of black dresses!!


 
Another amazing outfit *jenay*!!!
I love your black dresses!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> *Red Jaws*
> 
> I swear I don't just own a closet full of black dresses!!



Sexy! And the shoes aren't bad, either!


----------



## stilly

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't really have the time to go all out for the Luxura's maiden voyage - we came back from walking the dogs and decided to go to our favorite sushi place for dinner - but I did proudly wear them today for an entire 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also displaying my McQueen spirit after having devoured his book in an hour -- the "God Save McQueen" silk scarf, silver clutch from the recent Outnet sale, and the knuckleduster (on the other hand).


 

I love your outfit and the Luxuras!!!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> Another amazing outfit *jenay*!!!
> I love your black dresses!!!



Hehe thanks hon!!  



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Sexy! And the shoes aren't bad, either!



 



stilly said:


> I love your outfit and the Luxuras!!!



Yay I second this - I still love that outfit she had on!!


----------



## BijouBleu

Hot-Ness!!! 



jenaywins said:


> *Red Jaws*
> 
> I swear I don't just own a closet full of black dresses!!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Hot-Ness!!!


----------



## jeshika

*Duke*, you look perfect, as usual!!!! I am inspired to wear my Candy pumps as well!

*Jenay*, you are breaking out the jaws!!!!!! FABULOUS! I'm so jelly that you scored those babies!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *Duke*, you look perfect, as usual!!!! I am inspired to wear my Candy pumps as well!
> 
> *Jenay*, you are breaking out the jaws!!!!!! FABULOUS! I'm so jelly that you scored those babies!



Oh honey! Don't be jelly - you have the black/white!!


----------



## cts900

*jenay*: You are fly.  Supa dupa fly. :afrocool:  You + that dress + those shoes = HOT.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *jenay*: You are fly.  Supa dupa fly. :afrocool:  You + that dress + those shoes = HOT.



You're too sweet babe - I do NOT deserve you!


----------



## cts900

^^Hahahahaha, I just used that same icon for you in the SHARE thread!   You and I deserve one another, my friend .


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^Hahahahaha, I just used that same icon for you in the SHARE thread!   You and I deserve one another, my friend .



Love fest! Love fest!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Jenay* LOVE the outfits! The Red Jaws are TDF. They look great with those black dresses  (one can never have too many!)


----------



## BoriquaNina

Being silly in my Pigalle 100s


----------



## aoqtpi

You look HAWT *J*! Love love love the Jaws on you!


----------



## aoqtpi

BoriquaNina said:


> Being silly in my Pigalle 100s



What a fun picture! Is that a machete?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am soooo jealous of your Jaws, *jenay!*

Very cute pic, *boriqua.*

Thank you so much *schnauzer, cts, aoqtpi, jeshika!*


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> *Red Jaws*
> 
> I swear I don't just own a closet full of black dresses!!



I have that dress!! H&M?


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> I have that dress!! H&M?


 
$12.95 - you know it!


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> $12.95 - you know it!



A really flattering cut!!  My girlfriend works there and she has the same one too!  They have all new colors and patterns out of it but black is ALWAYS classic.


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> A really flattering cut!! My girlfriend works there and she has the same one too! They have all new colors and patterns out of it but black is ALWAYS classic.


 
Definitely! I love a great black dress - I have several!

I looked at the other colours as well - I love the white, but typical H&M - it's too see through! :shame:


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Oh honey! Don't be jelly - you have the black/white!!



yah but i'm greedy and i want them ALLLLLLL! muahahahaha...


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> yah but i'm greedy and i want them ALLLLLLL! muahahahaha...


 
Hehehe me too!!!


----------



## Texlatina

WOW!!! Miss a day in here and it passes by so so quick!!!



jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!



Gorgeous! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't really have the time to go all out for the Luxura's maiden voyage - we came back from walking the dogs and decided to go to our favorite sushi place for dinner - but I did proudly wear them today for an entire 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also displaying my McQueen spirit after having devoured his book in an hour -- the "God Save McQueen" silk scarf, silver clutch from the recent Outnet sale, and the knuckleduster (on the other hand).



Beautiful outfit!!!! LOVE the hat 



Dukeprincess said:


> Here I am in another DVF + CL combo (wearing my Ostrich Candy)



Its been said, but I'll say it again, BEAUTIFUL TOP!!!! Great style there 



jenaywins said:


> *Red Jaws*
> 
> I swear I don't just own a closet full of black dresses!!



Oh I'm in love with the color of the shoes!!!


----------



## Texlatina

BoriquaNina said:


> Being silly in my Pigalle 100s



Ooooo scared of you!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Texlatina

BF had an event last night, so I squeezed myself into a Herve Leger skirt, paired my shirt from Banana and my No Prives and literally ran out the door!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Texlatina said:


> BF had an event last night, so I squeezed myself into a Herve Leger skirt, paired my shirt from Banana and my No Prives and literally ran out the door!


 
VERY Cute!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOWZA, dang woman you look great *Textalina!*


----------



## BoriquaNina

aoqtpi said:


> What a fun picture! Is that a machete?


 
Yeah  it is! 
My honey got it for me, it's sort of an inside joke between me and some friends!

Since I'm not a pirate and don't live in the jungle somewhere I have no idea WTH I'm supposed to do with it now though! LOL


----------



## juicyjeans

Texlatina said:


> BF had an event last night, so I squeezed myself into a Herve Leger skirt, paired my shirt from Banana and my No Prives and literally ran out the door!


 
you look great! Love those NP's


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> Here's today's work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a mirror for my shoe-room so my pictures will hopefully be less dark and tiny from now on!





jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't really have the time to go all out for the Luxura's maiden voyage - we came back from walking the dogs and decided to go to our favorite sushi place for dinner - but I did proudly wear them today for an entire 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also displaying my McQueen spirit after having devoured his book in an hour -- the "God Save McQueen" silk scarf, silver clutch from the recent Outnet sale, and the knuckleduster (on the other hand).





Dukeprincess said:


> Here I am in another DVF + CL combo (wearing my Ostrich Candy)





jenaywins said:


> *Red Jaws*
> 
> I swear I don't just own a closet full of black dresses!!





Texlatina said:


> BF had an event last night, so I squeezed myself into a Herve Leger skirt, paired my shirt from Banana and my No Prives and literally ran out the door!



Super hot ladies!


----------



## Nolia

*Heading out for a ladies cocktail night!

Dress: Bebe
Shoes: MBB in black nappa
*


----------



## RedBottomLover

Nolia said:


> *Heading out for a ladies cocktail night!
> 
> Dress: Bebe
> Shoes: MBB in black nappa
> *


*Nolia* I LOVE this outfit. The dress looks fab on you. Shoe twinsssss!


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> *Heading out for a ladies cocktail night!
> 
> Dress: Bebe
> Shoes: MBB in black nappa
> *



Gorgeous .. it's so weird, I always picture you as a blonde and I don't know why! LOL


----------



## Nolia

KarenBorter said:


> Gorgeous .. it's so weird, I always picture you as a blonde and I don't know why! LOL



Brunette!!


----------



## Nolia

RedBottomLover said:


> *Nolia* I LOVE this outfit. The dress looks fab on you. Shoe twinsssss!



Thank you!! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Nolia said:


> *Heading out for a ladies cocktail night!
> 
> Dress: Bebe
> Shoes: MBB in black nappa
> *



Looking good!


----------



## aoqtpi

Texlatina said:


> BF had an event last night, so I squeezed myself into a Herve Leger skirt, paired my shirt from Banana and my No Prives and literally ran out the door!



OMG I love this outfit! Hottie!



BoriquaNina said:


> Yeah  it is!
> My honey got it for me, it's sort of an inside joke between me and some friends!
> 
> Since I'm not a pirate and don't live in the jungle somewhere I have no  idea WTH I'm supposed to do with it now though! LOL



That's too funny! I'm totally accident-prone so it would not be good if I had one of those lying around. Keep it in case of break-ins? 



Nolia said:


> *Heading out for a ladies cocktail night!
> 
> Dress: Bebe
> Shoes: MBB in black nappa
> *



That is one fun and sexy outfit!


----------



## BellaShoes

*jenay*! Love the red jaws!

*Tex*, Always fun to pour ourselves into a HL number, great NPs!

*Nolia*... hope you had a fabulous time! Love your MBB's!


----------



## aoqtpi

Fuxia Very Galaxy - the prettiest CLs I own! Did an obstacle course in them today - my feet were not happy, to say the least!


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Fuxia Very Galaxy - the prettiest CLs I own! Did an obstacle course in them today - my feet were not happy, to say the least!



I'm sorry, you did a what??? You have a rockin bod woman!


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> Fuxia Very Galaxy - the prettiest CLs I own! Did an obstacle course in them today - my feet were not happy, to say the least!




Fabulous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Fuxia Very Galaxy - the prettiest CLs I own! Did an obstacle course in them today - my feet were not happy, to say the least!



You look great -- it may have been worth the pain


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I guess I'm in a nautical mood lately - went out with DH to grab dinner & a movie (Thor 3D yay ) 

... oh, and sorry in advance for the picture overload -- dogs were really excited to see us and I thought they were adorably ruining all my attempts at "modeling"


----------



## inspiredgem

I love your outfit!  And your dogs are adorable - a giant and a mini?


----------



## jenayb

Omg you look so amazing *Schnauz*! I love the outfit. Oh and love the babies!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I guess I'm in a nautical mood lately - went out with DH to grab dinner & a movie (Thor 3D yay )
> 
> ... oh, and sorry in advance for the picture overload -- dogs were really excited to see us and I thought they were adorably ruining all my attempts at "modeling"



You look wonderful! I love your babies


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

inspiredgem said:


> I love your outfit!  And your dogs are adorable - a giant and a mini?



Thank you -- yes, my babies are slightly different in size... but the little one is the "too cool" one and the big one thinks he's a lap dog 



jenaywins said:


> Omg you look so amazing *Schnauz*! I love the outfit. Oh and love the babies!!



Thank you! you're so sweet!! I want more pictures of YOUR babies - there aren't enough babies in this thread 



Cityfashionista said:


> You look wonderful! I love your babies



Thanks girls!! You're too sweet - I was just trying to be "all that" with my super sexy shoes and they bring me down to earth every time


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> Definitely! I love a great black dress - I have several!
> 
> I looked at the other colours as well - I love the white, but typical H&M - it's too see through! :shame:



I've invested in slips just for my white H&M dresses  Not into putting on a show 




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I guess I'm in a nautical mood lately - went out with DH to grab dinner & a movie (Thor 3D yay )
> 
> ... oh, and sorry in advance for the picture overload -- dogs were really excited to see us and I thought they were adorably ruining all my attempts at "modeling"



Love the look! I love hats and that look with the hat and the nude daffs is perfection! Your babies are too cute!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BijouBleu said:


> Love the look! I love hats and that look with the hat and the nude daffs is perfection! Your babies are too cute!



aww! Thank you so much for all the compliments  I love hats too -- in fact, I live in them as my skin + living in the south = trouble


----------



## Texlatina

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I guess I'm in a nautical mood lately - went out with DH to grab dinner & a movie (Thor 3D yay )
> 
> ... oh, and sorry in advance for the picture overload -- dogs were really excited to see us and I thought they were adorably ruining all my attempts at "modeling"



OMG I have to say I love your lipstick color too!!!!!! Beautiful Loubs of course!


----------



## Texlatina

aoqtpi said:


> Fuxia Very Galaxy - the prettiest CLs I own! Did an obstacle course in them today - my feet were not happy, to say the least!



Amazing what we do in the name of fashion...enjoy a foot massage tonight!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I guess I'm in a nautical mood lately - went out with DH to grab dinner & a movie (Thor 3D yay )
> 
> ... oh, and sorry in advance for the picture overload -- dogs were really excited to see us and I thought they were adorably ruining all my attempts at "modeling"



Those Dafs are TDF and the fur babies are too cute! 

The more I see those  

Love that outfit so cute and flirty!


----------



## cts900

*Schnauzer*: Hey clock twin!  You look adorable.  Love the hat. 

*aoqtpi*: Your body is bangin'.  You look great! 

*Nolia*: Very pretty. 

*Texlatina*: You look PERFECT.  

*Boriqua*: Such a fun photo .  Precious.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Texlatina said:


> BF had an event last night, so I squeezed myself into a Herve Leger skirt, paired my shirt from Banana and my No Prives and literally ran out the door!



Ahhh! I can't believe I missed an entire page! That is a hot outfit! And leopard - so sexy!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> *Heading out for a ladies cocktail night!
> 
> Dress: Bebe
> Shoes: MBB in black nappa
> *



Very sexy! You sure you didn't need an escort? Or a bodyguard?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BoriquaNina said:


> Being silly in my Pigalle 100s



Make that me missing two pages 

Nothing like a LBD, a pair of great shoes, and a machete to keep the boys at bay!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Texlatina said:


> OMG I have to say I love your lipstick color too!!!!!! Beautiful Loubs of course!



Thank you sweetie! Sephora Rouge R06 (just checked ) -- I very recently started wearing red lipstick and this one is coral so it seemed more fun and less formal. 



KarenBorter said:


> Those Dafs are TDF and the fur babies are too cute!
> 
> The more I see those
> 
> Love that outfit so cute and flirty!



Thank you babe! I can't stop staring at them when I wear them -- I seriously love these shoes. I mean, I guess they're not really anything wild - just beige - but I love them. I was SO LUCKY!! (Thank you SassySarah!!)



cts900 said:


> *Schnauzer*: Hey clock twin!  You look adorable.  Love the hat.



Thank you sweets! I think of you now every time I walk into the kitchen


----------



## cts900

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you sweets! I think of you now every time I walk into the kitchen



I love that story!


----------



## natassha68

Satin Dafs????????????? WOW


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you *PeepToe*! I've gained 10lb this year and I'm super self-conscious about it  

Thanks *City*, *Schnauzer*, *Texl* and *cts*!

Great outfit *Schnauzer*! How did you like the movie? I was thinking of watching it yesterday but I didn't get back from the gym in time. Your schnauzers are adorable! I've always wanted to get a mini, regular and giant schnauzer all at the same time 

Wow, where do you work that you get 50% off black CLs?! I love that strass!

Here's what I wore today for dim sum 




I wear my Piros every chance I get!


----------



## cts900

^^What a pretty dress!  Is it coral?  I love the ruffle detail. It looks like a beautiful summery color.


----------



## carlinha

this thread moves so fast i can't keep up!  i'm sorry i'm not commenting individually, but all of you know that YOU ARE ALL SO BEAUTIFUL AND STYLISH AND WELL-PUT TOGETHER!!!   it!!!

last night went out with the girls to see Something Borrowed (i loved this book, the movie was cute too)... maiden voyage of my Roccia Ayers NP... and they were so comfy!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Very cute *aoqtpi!*

*schnauzer:* Love that sweater!

*carlinha:* Sexy woman!  I saw that movie today (and I read that book too!)


----------



## Cityfashionista

sabrunka said:


> Haha so... I don't own the one's I'm wearing, definitely just tried them on at work! It's horrible, I try on all these shoes and walk away depressed because I can't afford them yet! (although I think I can get 50% off any black pair since they can be worn for my uniform  )  Anyways, here's a picture of my leg and the black satin Daffodile... And a photo of the stand wearing this amazing strassed Daffodile! (sorry if this is the wrong place, but I didn't know where else to post!)





aoqtpi said:


> Thank you *PeepToe*! I've gained 10lb this year and I'm super self-conscious about it
> 
> Thanks *City*, *Schnauzer*, *Texl* and *cts*!
> 
> Great outfit *Schnauzer*! How did you like the movie? I was thinking of watching it yesterday but I didn't get back from the gym in time. Your schnauzers are adorable! I've always wanted to get a mini, regular and giant schnauzer all at the same time
> 
> Wow, where do you work that you get 50% off black CLs?! I love that strass!
> 
> Here's what I wore today for dim sum
> 
> I wear my Piros every chance I get!





carlinha said:


> this thread moves so fast i can't keep up!  i'm sorry i'm not commenting individually, but all of you know that YOU ARE ALL SO BEAUTIFUL AND STYLISH AND WELL-PUT TOGETHER!!!   it!!!
> 
> last night went out with the girls to see Something Borrowed (i loved this book, the movie was cute too)... maiden voyage of my Roccia Ayers NP... and they were so comfy!!!



Looking good ladies! 

I think we're shoe twins on the NPs Carla 

I just love those Dafs!  especially the Strass one!


----------



## cts900

*car*, your inner and outer beauty are beyond compare.


----------



## legaldiva

Such cute outfits, ladies; INSPIRING!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thanks cts, it's red with white dots

You look fab *Carlinha*! Can't believe how amazing you look going to the _movies_!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Great outfit *Schnauzer*! How did you like the movie? I was thinking of watching it yesterday but I didn't get back from the gym in time. Your schnauzers are adorable! I've always wanted to get a mini, regular and giant schnauzer all at the same time
> 
> Here's what I wore today for dim sum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear my Piros every chance I get!



The movie was terrible - but DH loves dumb movies so we go... Thanks for the compliments on the boys -- my sis has a standard and my parents have another giant so when we get together over the holidays, it's a schnauzer madhouse. You look truly adorable, BTW!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> *schnauzer:* Love that sweater!



Thanks so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> this thread moves so fast i can't keep up!  i'm sorry i'm not commenting individually, but all of you know that YOU ARE ALL SO BEAUTIFUL AND STYLISH AND WELL-PUT TOGETHER!!!   it!!!
> 
> last night went out with the girls to see Something Borrowed (i loved this book, the movie was cute too)... maiden voyage of my Roccia Ayers NP... and they were so comfy!!!



You look terrific and the AMQ clutch...


----------



## nunumgl

Texlatina said:


> BF had an event last night, so I squeezed myself into a Herve Leger skirt, paired my shirt from Banana and my No Prives and literally ran out the door!



What a great outfit!!! I find that the last minute outfits are the best  you loil stunning!!!


----------



## nunumgl

Texlatina said:


> BF had an event last night, so I squeezed myself into a Herve Leger skirt, paired my shirt from Banana and my No Prives and literally ran out the door!



What a great outfit!!! I find that the last minute outfits are the best  you look stunning!!!


----------



## nunumgl

.


----------



## Clooky001

Ladies you all look stunning..

Texalina - your looking HOTT!!


----------



## Clooky001

This pic it adorable...it makes me smile  you look so HOTT & trendy, love it.

And the doggies are lovely, we had a giant schnauzer (when lived with parents) but he was a one mans dog a bit us all except for my dad so unfortantly we had to give him to the army as a bomb sniffer dog (breeders suggestion) - he done really well at that, we got loads of pics,medals & certificates sent through yearly! 
But they are so so handsome, was thinking of getting them as our family dog but ended up with 2 Airedales 




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I guess I'm in a nautical mood lately - went out with DH to grab dinner & a movie (Thor 3D yay )
> 
> ... oh, and sorry in advance for the picture overload -- dogs were really excited
> to see us and I thought they were adorably ruining all my attempts at "modeling"


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sabrunka said:


> Haha so... I don't own the one's I'm wearing, definitely just tried them on at work! It's horrible, I try on all these shoes and walk away depressed because I can't afford them yet! (although I think I can get 50% off any black pair since they can be worn for my uniform  )  Anyways, here's a picture of my leg and the black satin Daffodile... And a photo of the stand wearing this amazing strassed Daffodile! (sorry if this is the wrong place, but I didn't know where else to post!)



I´ve never seen before satin Dafs!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I guess I'm in a nautical mood lately - went out with DH to grab dinner & a movie (Thor 3D yay )
> 
> ... oh, and sorry in advance for the picture overload -- dogs were really excited to see us and I thought they were adorably ruining all my attempts at "modeling"



other AMAZING outfit!! darling, you look perfect wearing your Dafs


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nolia said:


> *Heading out for a ladies cocktail night!
> 
> Dress: Bebe
> Shoes: MBB in black nappa
> *



*Nolia *, you are very sexy!! hot look!! love it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> this thread moves so fast i can't keep up! i'm sorry i'm not commenting individually, but all of you know that YOU ARE ALL SO BEAUTIFUL AND STYLISH AND WELL-PUT TOGETHER!!!   it!!!
> 
> last night went out with the girls to see Something Borrowed (i loved this book, the movie was cute too)... maiden voyage of my Roccia Ayers NP... and they were so comfy!!!


 

Gorgeous!! Hahah I loved the book too. I read it 3 years ago and it seems like we all had to wait forever for the movie lol I didn't like the movie as much though  Love those NPs!!!


----------



## medicbean

carlinha said:


> this thread moves so fast i can't keep up!  i'm sorry i'm not commenting individually, but all of you know that YOU ARE ALL SO BEAUTIFUL AND STYLISH AND WELL-PUT TOGETHER!!!   it!!!
> 
> last night went out with the girls to see Something Borrowed (i loved this book, the movie was cute too)... maiden voyage of my Roccia Ayers NP... and they were so comfy!!!



when i grow up and qualify i want to be as gorgeous as you


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> Fuxia Very Galaxy - the prettiest CLs I own! Did an obstacle course in them today - my feet were not happy, to say the least!


 
I love how they shine!! Awesome outfit!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Texlatina said:


> BF had an event last night, so I squeezed myself into a Herve Leger skirt, paired my shirt from Banana and my No Prives and literally ran out the door!


 
Love those NPs!! I really wanted them but I missed out  Stunning outfit!



Nolia said:


> *Heading out for a ladies cocktail night!*
> 
> *Dress: Bebe*
> *Shoes: MBB in black nappa*


 

I really think you mastered this look! The MBBs go perfectly with that dress!


I probably missed a few of you guyz, but you all look amazing...always!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I guess I'm in a nautical mood lately - went out with DH to grab dinner & a movie (Thor 3D yay )
> 
> ... oh, and sorry in advance for the picture overload -- dogs were really excited to see us and I thought they were adorably ruining all my attempts at "modeling"


 You look great.  I love this look.  I need to know; what exactly does Thor do that is so much more entertaining in 3D? Maybe your DH can give me the short version


----------



## BattyBugs

Still in Italy and 33 pages behind, so please forgive me when I don't comment individually but just say that you all look amazing. Here I am in the airport bathroom, on my way to Calif. 

Hard Rock Cafe t-shirt
Jeans
Love Story boots
LV Eden Speedy


----------



## stilly

carlinha said:


> this thread moves so fast i can't keep up! i'm sorry i'm not commenting individually, but all of you know that YOU ARE ALL SO BEAUTIFUL AND STYLISH AND WELL-PUT TOGETHER!!!   it!!!
> 
> last night went out with the girls to see Something Borrowed (i loved this book, the movie was cute too)... maiden voyage of my Roccia Ayers NP... and they were so comfy!!!


 
Love the outfit Carlinha!!! So sexy!!!


----------



## HauteDame1

A day out with my Very Very Wedges! 
Oh and my new Speedy B!






Thanks For Letting Me Share, all you ladies are awesome!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Again, not much of an outfit but..it had to do for Mday dinner. Black leggings, fluxus white T, UB blazer, Chanel small classic bag and framboise suede MBBs 

Meltonian is an awesome protectorpeace of mind at last.


----------



## pixiesparkle

l.a_girl19 said:


> Again, not much of an outfit but..it had to do for Mday dinner. Black leggings, fluxus white T, UB blazer, Chanel small classic bag and framboise suede MBBs
> 
> Meltonian is an awesome protectorpeace of mind at last.


cute outfit!! we're mini twins!!


----------



## jenayb

HauteDame1 said:


> A day out with my Very Very Wedges!
> Oh and my new Speedy B!
> View attachment 1400384
> 
> 
> View attachment 1400385
> 
> 
> Thanks For Letting Me Share, all you ladies are awesome!



Super cute. 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Again, not much of an outfit but..it had to do for Mday dinner. Black leggings, fluxus white T, UB blazer, Chanel small classic bag and framboise suede MBBs
> 
> Meltonian is an awesome protectorpeace of mind at last.



*F*!! Love it, hon! You look amazing! I love the pop of colour!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Loved both outfits *aoqtpi*, the fuschia galaxy are fantastic!

*SCrazy*... PUPPIESSSSSSS!!!!!!! Oh, and great Daff's too... but the puppies!!!!!

*Car*, always so fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hubby took me out for a Mexican/Margarita late lunch for Mother's day... hey, my babies are felines but they definitely count as babies!

Seven for Mankind DOJO
Design History Cardi
Henri Bendel Socialite Necklace
Black Une Plume


----------



## jenayb

^^ Very chic!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Jenay*!!!

*Batty*, it is so great to see you again!!!

*la_girl*, great MBB's!

*haute*, fab photos!


----------



## weaverl8

I finally get to post my first outfit pic!  Got my second pair of Loubs as a graduation present to myself (first pair are my wedding shoes and I can't wear them until Sept) So here is my graduation outfit. Silly finace almost cut off the bottom of my shoes! What was he thinking?!  Banana Republic top, BCBG skirt, and introducing, my new nude patent mater claudes! They're so comfy! I just wish the heels were slightly higher.


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you *LA*! You look fantastic yourself!

You look great *Batty*! Safe travels!

*Haute*, wonderful outfit! What gorgeous weather you have!

Beautiful and classy as always, *Bella!*


----------



## candyapples88

l.a_girl19 said:


> Again, not much of an outfit but..it had to do for Mday dinner. Black leggings, fluxus white T, UB blazer, Chanel small classic bag and framboise suede MBBs
> 
> Meltonian is an awesome protectorpeace of mind at last.



I REALLY  this outfit!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

pixiesparkle said:


> cute outfit!! we're mini twins!!


 
Hehe Isn't it awesome?? I love it so much! Thank you!!!



jenaywins said:


> Super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> *F*!! Love it, hon! You look amazing! I love the pop of colour!!


 
Thank you love! 





BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *Jenay*!!!
> 
> *Batty*, it is so great to see you again!!!
> 
> *la_girl*, great MBB's!
> 
> *haute*, fab photos!


 
Thank you!! I love them! Your outfit is so elegant!! Love it!!



aoqtpi said:


> Thank you *LA*! You look fantastic yourself!
> 
> You look great *Batty*! Safe travels!
> 
> *Haute*, wonderful outfit! What gorgeous weather you have!
> 
> Beautiful and classy as always, *Bella!*


 

Thank you



candyapples88 said:


> I REALLY  this outfit!!


 
Aww thank you So sweet!


----------



## jeshika

Date night outfit:
White Python Jaws 
Warehouse Dress


----------



## Jönathan

*l.a_girl19, *Super cute outfit! Such a nice pop of color with the framboise MBBs!

*Bella,* Gorgeous as usual! Love the entire outfit!

*weaver,* Cute pic! What style are your wedding shoes?

*jeshika,* Cute pic! Love the dress!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

My nude Pigalle Plato finally arrived!! I picked them up from the P.O on my way back from uni and couldn't resist trying them on as soon as I got home..I'm going to wear them out to dinner and movies later with DBF..we're going to watch Something Borrowed


----------



## Jönathan

*pixie,* Congrats! They look stunning on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeshika said:


> Date night outfit:
> White Python Jaws
> Warehouse Dress


 
Gorgeous! Jaws




			
				Jönathan;18894775 said:
			
		

> *l.a_girl19, *Super cute outfit! Such a nice pop of color with the framboise MBBs!
> 
> *Bella,* Gorgeous as usual! Love the entire outfit!
> 
> *weaver,* Cute pic! What style are your wedding shoes?
> 
> *jeshika,* Cute pic! Love the dress!!


 
Thank you I love my MBBs so much!



pixiesparkle said:


> My nude Pigalle Plato finally arrived!! I picked them up from the P.O on my way back from uni and couldn't resist trying them on as soon as I got home..I'm going to wear them out to dinner and movies later with DBF..we're going to watch Something Borrowed


 

Amazing outfit!! I love your Chanel and Pigalle Platos! I loved the Something Borrowed book but the movie was not as good for me. I still enjoyed it but..I was expecting Dex and Rachel to have more chemistry! Did you like the movie?


----------



## pixiesparkle

l.a_girl19 said:


> Amazing outfit!! I love your Chanel and Pigalle Platos! I loved the Something Borrowed book but the movie was not as good for me. I still enjoyed it but..I was expecting Dex and Rachel to have more chemistry! Did you like the movie?


Thank you!!I haven't read the book so can't really compare but I really enjoyed the movie..it was very romantic and relaxing~ I'm glad Dex and Rachel ended up together, they make such a sweet couple


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

pixiesparkle said:


> My nude Pigalle Plato finally arrived!! I picked them up from the P.O on my way back from uni and couldn't resist trying them on as soon as I got home..I'm going to wear them out to dinner and movies later with DBF..we're going to watch Something Borrowed



great combination!!  love how you look!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

[B said:
			
		

> l.a_girl19[/B];18892188]Again, not much of an outfit but..it had to do for Mday dinner. Black leggings, fluxus white T, UB blazer, Chanel small classic bag and framboise suede MBBs
> 
> Meltonian is an awesome protectorpeace of mind at last.



*l.a_girl19* wonderful!!  I´ll love those forever


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *dvf and cls, perfect combo! 

*jenay- *the red jaws look fab with your LBD

*Boriqua- *you look great! 

*texlatina- *smokin hot! 

*nolia- *love your dress!!

*aoqtpi- *fuxia galaxy look so pretty! the piros are great!

*scrazy- *love the beige dafs! 

*carlinha- *fabulous my dear!!!! I'm reading the book again and loved the movie too

*batty- *hope you're having a fabulous time in Italy! 

*hautedame- *great outfit! 

*l.a_girl- *love the outfit, the framboise MBBs look gorgeous! 

*bella- *love the Margarita outift, the Une Plumes look fab! 

*weaver- *congrats! 

*jeshika- *love the white jaws! 

*pixie- *love your outfit!!!! your Chanel is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here is my Mother's Day oufit, wearing DVF Broken Waves dress with my MBBs!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *l.a_girl19* wonderful!!  I´ll love those forever


 
Thank you so much!! The color is so yummy!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *duke- *dvf and cls, perfect combo!
> 
> *jenay- *the red jaws look fab with your LBD
> 
> *Boriqua- *you look great!
> 
> *texlatina- *smokin hot!
> 
> *nolia- *love your dress!!
> 
> *aoqtpi- *fuxia galaxy look so pretty! the piros are great!
> 
> *scrazy- *love the beige dafs!
> 
> *carlinha- *fabulous my dear!!!! I'm reading the book again and loved the movie too
> 
> *batty- *hope you're having a fabulous time in Italy!
> 
> *hautedame- *great outfit!
> 
> *l.a_girl- *love the outfit, the framboise MBBs look gorgeous!
> 
> *bella- *love the Margarita outift, the Une Plumes look fab!
> 
> *weaver- *congrats!
> 
> *jeshika- *love the white jaws!
> 
> *pixie- *love your outfit!!!! your Chanel is gorgeous!!!!


 
Thank you  



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my Mother's Day oufit, wearing DVF Broken Waves dress with my MBBs!


 
Stunning dress!!! And of course, the lovely MBBs...fantastic!! You look amazing! I want the black nappa pair too!! lol


----------



## weaverl8

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *duke- *dvf and cls, perfect combo!
> 
> *jenay- *the red jaws look fab with your LBD
> 
> *Boriqua- *you look great!
> 
> *texlatina- *smokin hot!
> 
> *nolia- *love your dress!!
> 
> *aoqtpi- *fuxia galaxy look so pretty! the piros are great!
> 
> *scrazy- *love the beige dafs!
> 
> *carlinha- *fabulous my dear!!!! I'm reading the book again and loved the movie too
> 
> *batty- *hope you're having a fabulous time in Italy!
> 
> *hautedame- *great outfit!
> 
> *l.a_girl- *love the outfit, the framboise MBBs look gorgeous!
> 
> *bella- *love the Margarita outift, the Une Plumes look fab!
> 
> *weaver- *congrats!
> 
> *jeshika- *love the white jaws!
> 
> *pixie- *love your outfit!!!! your Chanel is gorgeous!!!!



Thanks! 




			
				Jönathan;18894775 said:
			
		

> *l.a_girl19, *Super cute outfit! Such a nice pop of color with the framboise MBBs!
> 
> *Bella,* Gorgeous as usual! Love the entire outfit!
> 
> *weaver,* Cute pic! What style are your wedding shoes?
> 
> *jeshika,* Cute pic! Love the dress!!



Thanks Jonathan! I found a pair of blue satin viva lolos on the bay a while back and got a pretty good deal on them


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> Date night outfit:
> White Python Jaws
> Warehouse Dress



Beautiful, *J*! I love everything about this outfit!



pixiesparkle said:


> My nude Pigalle Plato finally arrived!! I  picked them up from the P.O on my way back from uni and couldn't resist  trying them on as soon as I got home..I'm going to wear them out to dinner and movies later with DBF..we're going to watch Something Borrowed



Great outfit! And I'm so jealous of how skinny you are!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my Mother's Day oufit, wearing DVF Broken Waves dress with my MBBs!



Lovely as always! And I love the worn soles - great to see shoes being loved and used!


----------



## BijouBleu

*Jeshika* - Cute!

*Carla* - That has got to be the most elegant chic I've seen , love it!

*Dezy* - Stunning!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Just went thru about 6 pages ... everyone looks so cute! and happy belated to all the mommy's (including furbaby mommies!)


----------



## Clooky001

jeshika said:


> Date night outfit:
> White Python Jaws
> Warehouse Dress



You look super cute & sexy - love the dress


----------



## Clooky001

pixiesparkle said:


> My nude Pigalle Plato finally arrived!! I picked them up from the P.O on my way back from uni and couldn't resist trying them on as soon as I got home..I'm going to wear them out to dinner and movies later with DBF..we're going to watch Something Borrowed



Beautiful


----------



## Clooky001

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my Mother's Day oufit, wearing DVF Broken Waves dress with my MBBs!



Stunning


----------



## jenayb

*Jesh, Pixie, Dezy* - you gals are gorgy!


----------



## Cityfashionista

BattyBugs said:


> Still in Italy and 33 pages behind, so please forgive me when I don't comment individually but just say that you all look amazing. Here I am in the airport bathroom, on my way to Calif.
> 
> Hard Rock Cafe t-shirt
> Jeans
> Love Story boots
> LV Eden Speedy





HauteDame1 said:


> A day out with my Very Very Wedges!
> Oh and my new Speedy B!
> View attachment 1400384
> 
> 
> View attachment 1400385
> 
> 
> Thanks For Letting Me Share, all you ladies are awesome!





pixiesparkle said:


> cute outfit!! we're mini twins!!





BellaShoes said:


> Hubby took me out for a Mexican/Margarita late lunch for Mother's day... hey, my babies are felines but they definitely count as babies!
> 
> Seven for Mankind DOJO
> Design History Cardi
> Henri Bendel Socialite Necklace
> Black Une Plume





weaverl8 said:


> I finally get to post my first outfit pic!  Got my second pair of Loubs as a graduation present to myself (first pair are my wedding shoes and I can't wear them until Sept) So here is my graduation outfit. Silly finace almost cut off the bottom of my shoes! What was he thinking?!  Banana Republic top, BCBG skirt, and introducing, my new nude patent mater claudes! They're so comfy! I just wish the heels were slightly higher.





jeshika said:


> Date night outfit:
> White Python Jaws
> Warehouse Dress





pixiesparkle said:


> My nude Pigalle Plato finally arrived!! I picked them up from the P.O on my way back from uni and couldn't resist trying them on as soon as I got home..I'm going to wear them out to dinner and movies later with DBF..we're going to watch Something Borrowed





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my Mother's Day oufit, wearing DVF Broken Waves dress with my MBBs!




 You ladies look fabulous!


----------



## jeshika

*Jönathan*, *dezy*, *aoqtpi*, *bijou* and *jenay*!




Clooky001 said:


> You look super cute & sexy - love the dress



thanks *Clooky*! it's a Warehouse dress. I love Warehouse but it's so difficult to get their dresses here in the US!


----------



## BellaShoes

Seriously *Dezy*....your MBB outfit pics drive me right over the edge, the MBB's are back on my wish list!!!!! LOVE!!!!


(which, off topic, means your AMQ clutch is a serious keeper)


----------



## shockboogie

Wore my Pigalle Leopard Pony Hair for a quick trip to the mall this evening


----------



## aoqtpi

shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pigalle Leopard Pony Hair for a quick trip to the mall this evening



Beautiful outfit and wonderfully shot pictures! Love the Birkin!


----------



## shockboogie

^^Thank you *aoqtpi*  It's actually my Hermes HAC - the original Birkin


----------



## KarenBorter

Such a cute outfit! 



shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pigalle Leopard Pony Hair for a quick trip to the mall this evening


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*l.a._girl- *thank you!!! yes you need the black nappa too!

*aoqtpi, bijou, karen, clooky, jenay, city- *thank you all so much!!!

*bella- *and the saga continues lol, seriously if you buy them again, you must wear them immediately!!!! And really your Batiks need to go out for their debut already and I know...the skull clutch is staying.

*shock- *you look fabulous!


----------



## Miss T.

shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pigalle Leopard Pony Hair for a quick trip to the mall this evening



You look great, *shock*!  Love both the shoes and the bag. Is the pigalle from the current season? *runs and checks your collection thread*


----------



## natassha68

Wow, You are all looking FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

Miss T. said:


> You look great, *shock*!  Love both the shoes and the bag. Is the pigalle from the current season? *runs and checks your collection thread*




Thank you everyone!!!!  Haven't posted on here for awhile. Glad to be back!

*Miss T. *- I haven't added these and a few other pairs to my collection thread. This is from an older season.


----------



## Clooky001

shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pigalle Leopard Pony Hair for a quick trip to the mall this evening



Looking very chick


----------



## juicyjeans

shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pigalle Leopard Pony Hair for a quick trip to the mall this evening


 
 love it!


----------



## Weirdlo23

I haven't posted in a while and my picture probably doesn't compare well to the other girls, . Great outfits to all the ladies here! Here's mine, Thanks for letting me share..


----------



## aoqtpi

Weirdlo23 said:


> I haven't posted in a while and my picture probably doesn't compare well to the other girls, . Great outfits to all the ladies here! Here's mine, Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> View attachment 1401807



You look fabulous! Love the white jeans!


----------



## Miss T.

shockboogie said:


> Thank you everyone!!!!  Haven't posted on here for awhile. Glad to be back!
> 
> *Miss T. *- I haven't added these and a few other pairs to my collection thread. This is from an older season.



Welcome back!  It was nice to dive into your collection thread again, you have some beautiful shoes!


----------



## Miss T.

Weirdlo23 said:


> I haven't posted in a while and my picture probably doesn't compare well to the other girls, . Great outfits to all the ladies here! Here's mine, Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> View attachment 1401807



What a great casual chic look, you look splendid!


----------



## legaldiva

Weirdlo23 said:


> I haven't posted in a while and my picture probably doesn't compare well to the other girls, . Great outfits to all the ladies here! Here's mine, Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> View attachment 1401807


 
You need a new mirror, beautiful lady; you look GORGEOUS!  I, too, love the white jeans (and you have great skin!!).  The shoes ain't too shabby, either.


----------



## Weirdlo23

*aoqtpi, Miss T, legadiva* Thanks girls, you are too sweet!! Thank you!!


----------



## stilly

Great outfits *HauteDame1, l.a_girl, Bella, weaverl8, jeshika, pixie, dez, shockboogie & weirdlo*!!!

You all look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

My outfit for a Mom's Day lunch...
Polka Dot Dress with my new Black Kid Pigalles...


----------



## misselizabeth22

Everyone looks awesome!


----------



## label24

I love your outfit!!!!! So chic!!!!



stilly said:


> My outfit for a Mom's Day lunch...
> Polka Dot Dress with my new Black Kid Pigalles...


----------



## jenayb

Oh *stills*!!


----------



## carlinha

all soooo much for your kind words!!! 

*batty* - you're dressed to travel!
*hautedame1* - very very cute!
*lagirl* - i love the pop of color with the framboise with the black & white!
*bella* - always so elegant!
*weaverl8* - congrats on a big accomplishment!  you looked stunning and so classy on your big day!
*jeshika* - super cute dress!!!  i want it!
*pixie* - nude pigalles go with everything!
*dezy* - DVF + MBB = perfect
*shock* - just perfect!  good to see you back on here!
*weirdlo* - definition of casual chic!
*stilly* - a girl after my own heart!  i love polka dots!

here's my work outfit today: BCBG dress, BR tank top, purple lizzies


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love your outfit C!!!


----------



## Miccch

Texlatina said:


> BF had an event last night, so I squeezed myself into a Herve Leger skirt, paired my shirt from Banana and my No Prives and literally ran out the door!




Looks greattt!!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> My outfit for a Mom's Day lunch...
> Polka Dot Dress with my new Black Kid Pigalles...



I love how the red pops with the black and white! Happy belated Mother's Day!



carlinha said:


> all soooo much for your kind words!!!
> 
> *batty* - you're dressed to travel!
> *hautedame1* - very very cute!
> *lagirl* - i love the pop of color with the framboise with the black & white!
> *bella* - always so elegant!
> *weaverl8* - congrats on a big accomplishment!  you looked stunning and so classy on your big day!
> *jeshika* - super cute dress!!!  i want it!
> *pixie* - nude pigalles go with everything!
> *dezy* - DVF + MBB = perfect
> *shock* - just perfect!  good to see you back on here!
> *weirdlo* - definition of casual chic!
> *stilly* - a girl after my own heart!  i love polka dots!
> 
> here's my work outfit today: BCBG dress, BR tank top, purple lizzies



What a fun work outfit! I need to get more colour into my work wardrobe... You look fab as always!


----------



## phiphi

shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pigalle Leopard Pony Hair for a quick trip to the mall this evening


 
*shock* - you look stunning!! i love the look and congratulations on the HAC. she's GORGEOUS! i'm still pining over those pigalles. sighs. 



jeshika said:


> Date night outfit:
> White Python Jaws
> Warehouse Dress


 

*jesh*- adorable!!! i hope you had a great date night!




pixiesparkle said:


> My nude Pigalle Plato finally arrived!! I picked them up from the P.O on my way back from uni and couldn't resist trying them on as soon as I got home..I'm going to wear them out to dinner and movies later with DBF..we're going to watch Something Borrowed


 
*pixie *- love the look - that tshirt is just so awesome in the whole outfit. may i ask how you sized in the pigalle platos?



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my Mother's Day oufit, wearing DVF Broken Waves dress with my MBBs!


 
*dezy *- love. 



Weirdlo23 said:


> I haven't posted in a while and my picture probably doesn't compare well to the other girls, . Great outfits to all the ladies here! Here's mine, Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> View attachment 1401807


 
*weirdlo* - very cute! hope to see more outfit pics!!



stilly said:


> My outfit for a Mom's Day lunch...
> Polka Dot Dress with my new Black Kid Pigalles...


 
*stilly* - so ladylike and classy - love it!


carlinha said:


> all soooo much for your kind words!!!
> here's my work outfit today: BCBG dress, BR tank top, purple lizzies


 
*C* - i love your outfits! purple is so perfect on you!


----------



## phiphi

to work today.. finally stopped raining here!!! with fuxia suede décolletés.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

phiphi said:


> to work today.. finally stopped raining here!!! with fuxia suede décolletés.


 
You look so beautiful P! You knock em all dead!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh em gee....dang *P*, are you trying to stop all work at the firm today???  GORGEOUS! 

You look beautiful, *Carlinha!*


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You look so beautiful P! You knock em all dead!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Oh em gee....dang *P*, are you trying to stop all work at the firm today??? GORGEOUS!


 
 i love my *nakie and dukie *- you do realize you two gorgeous women inspire me both everyday!


----------



## jeshika

*phi*! it was a really nice to dress up and go out, even if it was just to the movies. i love your outfit! The belt and shoes go together so nicely! 

*C*, you look so lovely! your purple lizzies are gooorgeeoussssss!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I've kinda been MIA from both tpf and this awesome thread!!!   I don't have time to go back and comment now (hopefully later, cuz I have to leave the office and come back in a few hours! ), but from what I see on this page, wow! 

*carlinha* - Love the look... coordinating your cami to your VPs is a fab touch!

*P*, you look fabulous!!!  Love it from to toe!

I wore this out shopping/meeting up with a friend on sat!  Black scoop neck splendid tee, pink super high waisted skirt (from a random boutique), Temperly black waist belt (stalked this for ages until it went on sale!), Chanel black/cream/pearl/crystal, '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my black patent/burg tip VPs!









Wore this last week!
DVF dress/random cami, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my nude patent triclos!


----------



## cts900

I am waaaaaayyyyyy beind. I have only been able to go back a page or two...

*fiery*! How lovely to see you. I am soooo into the DVF dress and I love your belt! You rock Chanel + CL in amazing fashion. 

sweet *phi*: The color combo of your belt and décolletés is goregous. Dynamic, bold, youthful, fresh....aw, perfect. 

*car*: That dress is perfection on you. Love the Lizzies soooooo much. 

*stilly:* I am a sucker for polka dots. LOVE!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*M!* I am glad to see you are back!  Love your outfits!


----------



## medicbean

gorgeous dress *carlinha*

*phiphi* - love the look, the suede decolletes are lush!

looking lovely as always *fiery* - nice to see you around again


----------



## carlinha

*phi *- you look amazing.  i love the belt matched to the shoes.  great touch!

*fiery *- look at that WAIST on you girl!!!   love that first outfit especially!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jeshika said:


> Date night outfit
> White Python Jaws
> Warehouse Dress



Jesh so pretty pretty !  I really love this dress as well I've never heard of warehouse is that a non-US based company?



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my Mother's Day oufit, wearing DVF Broken Waves dress with my MBBs!



I can't tell what I love more here the shoes the dress or the room!  Hmm because I have a horrible sense of interior placement and design I'll go with the room...no wait the shoes..eh I'll just take it all!!! Lol you look so lovely darling 



shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pigalle Leopard Pony Hair for a quick trip to the mall this evening



Shock so good to see you posting again! I've been in awe of your style for as long as I've been a member on this forum. I really love your HAC and those jeans!  Of course you little piggies aren't bad either.  I don't own any because of my overwhelming fear of the toebox but you look so well put together 



Weirdlo23 said:


> I haven't posted in a while and my picture probably doesn't compare well to the other girls. Great outfits to all the ladies here! Here's mine, Thanks for letting me share..



You look so adorable here and you have a really beautiful face!  BTW I  those deconstructed white jeans!




stilly said:


> My outfit for a Mom's Day lunch...
> Polka Dot Dress with my new Black Kid Pigalles...



Be still my heart  (pun intended).  As I've said before I really love your legs lady!




carlinha said:


> all soooo much for your kind words!!!
> here's my work outfit today: BCBG dress, BR tank top, purple lizzies



I love this wrap dress!  Actually I love this whole outfit!!!! As usual you look so well put together and your use of color is always dead on!  Actually I did a manicure in your favorite shade of red (OPI's Big Apple Red) dedicated to you the other day because you inspire me so much! 



phiphi said:


> to work today.. finally stopped raining here!!! with fuxia suede décolletés.



I just want to make this confession.  You know get it off my chest once and for all...I LOVE YOU.:shame:  Lol every time you put up and outfit I die a little.  I remind myself yes this is it. This is the aesthetic that I want to have.  The judicious use of color and the well put together separates.  Yup I really really love your style.  Can I move into your closet and just hang out for a little while?? Can I call you sensei? 




fieryfashionist said:


> I wore this out shopping/meeting up with a friend on sat!  Black scoop neck splendid tee, pink super high waisted skirt (from a random boutique), Temperly black waist belt (stalked this for ages until it went on sale!), Chanel black/cream/pearl/crystal, '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my black patent/burg tip VPs!
> 
> Wore this last week!
> DVF dress/random cami, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my nude patent triclos!



Love that hight waisted skirt and the second outfit is just too much for words.  I'm glad you back and posting because you look smashing!


----------



## surlygirl

*c, phi, fiery *- you ladies look gorgeous!

*carlinha *- you always wear the cutest dresses!

*phi *- ummm, i would ask you to send me the entire outfit, but i couldn't fit any of it including the shoes! love the fuxia suede. your entire look is perfection!

*fiery *- love both looks! you have been missed! that temperly belt is amazing!

I only went back a couple of pages, so apologies to those i may have missed. keep up the great looks! Great style inspiration from this thread!


----------



## nunumgl

*fieryfashionist* - Absolutely gorgeous! Especially the white skirt combo, it is to die for :worthy:


----------



## nunumgl

*Carlinha* -  Absolutely gorgeous and well put together!

*Phi* -  I love the pop of color in the form of a skinny belt AND it matches your shoes perfectly!  
*Weirdlo* -  I love the casual vibe of your outfit!

*Stilly* -  Chic as always!
*Shockboogie* -  Love how you let the pigalle take center stage!

*Dezy -* 
*HauteDame* -  Such a skillfully accesorized outfit! You look gorgeous!

*l.a_girl* -  I love it when the shoes are the standouts! I have to try the Meltonian 

*Bella* -  I absolutely agree! I got a mother's day card and gift, this is my first year as a mom! (to my 2 puppies, ) Love the wide-leg pant with the Une Plume 
*Weaver* -  You are GORGEOUS! 
 I apologize if I missed anyone, I went back as much as I could. Everyone *AlWAYS* looks gorgeous!


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> My outfit for a Mom's Day lunch...
> Polka Dot Dress with my new Black Kid Pigalles...



Great Mother´s Day outfit!


----------



## Miss T.

carlinha said:


> all soooo much for your kind words!!!
> 
> here's my work outfit today: BCBG dress, BR tank top, purple lizzies




You look beautiful, *carlinha*!


----------



## Miss T.

phiphi said:


> to work today.. finally stopped raining here!!! with fuxia suede décolletés.



I love this! Brown and fuchsia go so well together.


----------



## Miss T.

fieryfashionist said:


> I've kinda been MIA from both tpf and this awesome thread!!!   I don't have time to go back and comment now (hopefully later, cuz I have to leave the office and come back in a few hours! ), but from what I see on this page, wow!
> 
> *carlinha* - Love the look... coordinating your cami to your VPs is a fab touch!
> 
> *P*, you look fabulous!!!  Love it from to toe!
> 
> I wore this out shopping/meeting up with a friend on sat!  Black scoop neck splendid tee, pink super high waisted skirt (from a random boutique), Temperly black waist belt (stalked this for ages until it went on sale!), Chanel black/cream/pearl/crystal, '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my black patent/burg tip VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this last week!
> DVF dress/random cami, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my nude patent triclos!



 Gorgeous outfits!


----------



## phiphi

jeshika said:


> *phi*! it was a really nice to dress up and go out, even if it was just to the movies. i love your outfit! The belt and shoes go together so nicely!
> 
> *C*, you look so lovely! your purple lizzies are gooorgeeoussssss!


 
thank you so much *jeshika*! those kinds of dress up dates are the most fun ones!! 



fieryfashionist said:


> I've kinda been MIA from both tpf and this awesome thread!!! I don't have time to go back and comment now (hopefully later, cuz I have to leave the office and come back in a few hours! ), but from what I see on this page, wow!
> 
> *carlinha* - Love the look... coordinating your cami to your VPs is a fab touch!
> 
> *P*, you look fabulous!!! Love it from to toe!
> 
> I wore this out shopping/meeting up with a friend on sat! Black scoop neck splendid tee, pink super high waisted skirt (from a random boutique), Temperly black waist belt (stalked this for ages until it went on sale!), Chanel black/cream/pearl/crystal, '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my black patent/burg tip VPs!
> 
> Wore this last week!
> DVF dress/random cami, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my nude patent triclos!


 
*M* - missed you around here lady!! you look fabulous, but the first outfit really highlights your fabulous figure. i love the nude triclos too.. one day.. 



cts900 said:


> I am waaaaaayyyyyy beind. I have only been able to go back a page or two...
> 
> *fiery*! How lovely to see you. I am soooo into the DVF dress and I love your belt! You rock Chanel + CL in amazing fashion.
> 
> sweet *phi*: The color combo of your belt and décolletés is goregous. Dynamic, bold, youthful, fresh....aw, perfect.
> 
> *car*: That dress is perfection on you. Love the Lizzies soooooo much.
> 
> *stilly:* I am a sucker for polka dots. LOVE!


 
*cts* - you are such a doll!! thank you! it took me a while to get used to, but the colour on these are so amazing. they cheer me up!



medicbean said:


> gorgeous dress *carlinha*
> 
> *phiphi* - love the look, the suede decolletes are lush!
> 
> looking lovely as always *fiery* - nice to see you around again


 
*medic - *thank you!! i think everyone needs fuxia in their lives! 



carlinha said:


> *phi *- you look amazing. i love the belt matched to the shoes. great touch!
> 
> *fiery *- look at that WAIST on you girl!!! love that first outfit especially!


 
thank you *C* - you are the style queen!!



VeryStylishGirl said:


> I just want to make this confession. You know get it off my chest once and for all...I LOVE YOU.:shame: Lol every time you put up and outfit I die a little. I remind myself yes this is it. This is the aesthetic that I want to have. The judicious use of color and the well put together separates. Yup I really really love your style. Can I move into your closet and just hang out for a little while?? Can I call you sensei?


 
*verystylishgirl* - i am blushing beyond words. i am so not worthy of these compliments!! thank you hon!



surlygirl said:


> *c, phi, fiery *- you ladies look gorgeous!
> 
> *carlinha *- you always wear the cutest dresses!
> 
> *phi *- ummm, i would ask you to send me the entire outfit, but i couldn't fit any of it including the shoes! love the fuxia suede. your entire look is perfection!
> 
> *fiery *- love both looks! you have been missed! that temperly belt is amazing!
> 
> I only went back a couple of pages, so apologies to those i may have missed. keep up the great looks! Great style inspiration from this thread!


 
*surly *- thanks hun!! if i send you this outfit, you have to send me some of your fabulous clothes too!!

thank you *nunu & missT*!!!


----------



## kvjohns614

Me before going to dinner with DF

Top: Victorias's Secret
Skirt: BCBG

Esoteri Booties


----------



## aoqtpi

phiphi said:


> to work today.. finally stopped raining here!!! with fuxia suede décolletés.



Love the pop of colour!



fieryfashionist said:


> I've kinda been MIA from both tpf and this awesome thread!!!   I don't have time to go back and comment now (hopefully later, cuz I have to leave the office and come back in a few hours! ), but from what I see on this page, wow!
> 
> *carlinha* - Love the look... coordinating your cami to your VPs is a fab touch!
> 
> *P*, you look fabulous!!!  Love it from to toe!
> 
> I wore this out shopping/meeting up with a friend on sat!  Black scoop  neck splendid tee, pink super high waisted skirt (from a random  boutique), Temperly black waist belt (stalked this for ages until it  went on sale!), Chanel black/cream/pearl/crystal, '07 dark silver 226  reissue and my black patent/burg tip VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this last week!
> DVF dress/random cami, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my nude patent triclos!



I love both these outfits! Also the colour of your walls!



kvjohns614 said:


> Me before going to dinner with DF
> 
> Top: Victorias's Secret
> Skirt: BCBG
> 
> Esoteri Booties



Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

nunumgl said:


> *Carlinha* - Absolutely gorgeous and well put together!
> 
> *Phi* - I love the pop of color in the form of a skinny belt AND it matches your shoes perfectly!
> *Weirdlo* - I love the casual vibe of your outfit!
> 
> *Stilly* - Chic as always!
> *Shockboogie* - Love how you let the pigalle take center stage!
> 
> *Dezy -*
> 
> *HauteDame* - Such a skillfully accesorized outfit! You look gorgeous!
> 
> *l.a_girl* - I love it when the shoes are the standouts! I have to try the Meltonian
> 
> *Bella* - I absolutely agree! I got a mother's day card and gift, this is my first year as a mom! (to my 2 puppies, ) Love the wide-leg pant with the Une Plume
> *Weaver* - You are GORGEOUS!
> I apologize if I missed anyone, I went back as much as I could. Everyone *AlWAYS* looks gorgeous!


 
Thank you!! Yes, Meltonian is a life saver. You won't be sorry


----------



## jenayb

kvjohns614 said:


> Me before going to dinner with DF
> 
> Top: Victorias's Secret
> Skirt: BCBG
> Esoteri Booties


 
Yay super cute!!


----------



## kvjohns614

*aoqtpi* and *jenay* - Thanks so much!


----------



## FlipDiver

kvjohns614 said:


> Me before going to dinner with DF
> 
> Top: Victorias's Secret
> Skirt: BCBG
> 
> Esoteri Booties



Cute booties!  I've never seen those before!


----------



## FlipDiver

Grey cap sleeve HL with black patent Triclo


----------



## stilly

Thanks *miss e, label, jenay, carlinha, aoqtpi, phi, cts, VeryStylish, nun, & Miss T.!!!* 

*phi* - You must be the best dressed gal at work!!! Love it!!!

*fiery* - Both outfits are fabulous!!! I love the skirt, belt and CLs!!!

*Flip* - Such a sexy dress!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## calisurf

Sorry all, I can't keep up - starting my own business has kept me completely occupied - but I miss you all!  And you all are looking so gorgeous!

Wanted to share a pic from Seattle -- ran into "toast" -- I don't get it either -- some kind of convention.

Zara skirt, Anthro top, Bendel clutch, Lady Dafs


----------



## icecreamom

kvjohns614 said:


> Me before going to dinner with DF
> 
> Top: Victorias's Secret
> Skirt: BCBG
> 
> Esoteri Booties


You look super cute!


carlinha said:


> all soooo much for your kind words!!!
> 
> here's my work outfit today: BCBG dress, BR tank top, purple lizzies


I love the BCBG Dress combination! You look adorable Carl!



phiphi said:


> to work today.. finally stopped raining here!!! with fuxia suede décolletés.


 The pop of color is just amazing, love the complete outfit!



fieryfashionist said:


> I've kinda been MIA from both tpf and this awesome thread!!! I don't have time to go back and comment now (hopefully later, cuz I have to leave the office and come back in a few hours!), but from what I see on this page, wow!
> 
> I wore this out shopping/meeting up with a friend on sat!  Black scoop neck splendid tee, pink super high waisted skirt (from a random boutique), Temperly black waist belt (stalked this for ages until it went on sale!), Chanel black/cream/pearl/crystal, '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my black patent/burg tip VPs!
> 
> Wore this last week!
> DVF dress/random cami, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my nude patent triclos!


Fiery, you are so skinny!!! what a tiny waist, so pretty girl!!



FlipDiver said:


> Grey cap sleeve HL with black patent Triclo


Sexy! 



calisurf said:


> Sorry all, I can't keep up - starting my own business has kept me completely occupied - but I miss you all!  And you all are looking so gorgeous!
> 
> Wanted to share a pic from Seattle -- ran into "toast" -- I don't get it either -- some kind of convention.
> 
> Zara skirt, Anthro top, Bendel clutch, Lady Dafs


Cali! off to Zara to get that fantastic skirt, your look amazing!


----------



## bling*lover

*Flip:*  Your look H.O.T!!!!
*Cali:* Gorgeous outfit, all those bright colors work really well together!


----------



## calisurf

thanks icm!

i just wore it last night to a work function with another anthro top - navy w/green stripes (little Prada inspired) - and my camel VPs.  amazing how versatile hot pink is  .

thanks bling!

I am a color-aholic not that the weather is so nice


----------



## icecreamom

Last Friday walking @ Central Park with DF wearing my Rosella flats


----------



## r6girl2005

I  your lizzies! And your dog just staring at you is so adorable too!



carlinha said:


> =
> 
> here's my work outfit today: BCBG dress, BR tank top, purple lizzies



The bit of pink/fuchsia really makes that outfit POP  



phiphi said:


> to work today.. finally stopped raining here!!! with fuxia suede décolletés.



That black waist belt is uber cute!!



fieryfashionist said:


> I wore this out shopping/meeting up with a friend on sat!  Black scoop  neck splendid tee, pink super high waisted skirt (from a random  boutique), Temperly black waist belt (stalked this for ages until it  went on sale!), Chanel black/cream/pearl/crystal, '07 dark silver 226  reissue and my black patent/burg tip VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this last week!
> DVF dress/random cami, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my nude patent triclos!



I love lace tops like that! I must find one...



kvjohns614 said:


> Me before going to dinner with DF
> 
> Top: Victorias's Secret
> Skirt: BCBG
> 
> Esoteri Booties



Wow.....what a hottie



FlipDiver said:


> Grey cap sleeve HL with black patent Triclo



Those Dafs make your legs look like the go on forever! This picture made me giggle :giggles:



calisurf said:


> Sorry all, I can't keep up - starting my own  business has kept me completely occupied - but I miss you all!  And you  all are looking so gorgeous!
> 
> Wanted to share a pic from Seattle -- ran into "toast" -- I don't get it either -- some kind of convention.
> 
> Zara skirt, Anthro top, Bendel clutch, Lady Dafs


----------



## AEGIS

i love the color blocking. so on trend.



calisurf said:


> Sorry all, I can't keep up - starting my own business has kept me completely occupied - but I miss you all!  And you all are looking so gorgeous!
> 
> Wanted to share a pic from Seattle -- ran into "toast" -- I don't get it either -- some kind of convention.
> 
> Zara skirt, Anthro top, Bendel clutch, Lady Dafs


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Grey cap sleeve HL with black patent Triclo



Beautiful! That dress is AMAZING and you look fabulous in it!



calisurf said:


> Sorry all, I can't keep up - starting my own  business has kept me completely occupied - but I miss you all!  And you  all are looking so gorgeous!
> 
> Wanted to share a pic from Seattle -- ran into "toast" -- I don't get it either -- some kind of convention.
> 
> Zara skirt, Anthro top, Bendel clutch, Lady Dafs



What type of business are you starting? Good luck with that! Wonderful outfit as well 



icecreamom said:


> Last Friday walking @ Central Park with DF wearing my Rosella flats



Very pretty!


----------



## pixiesparkle

phiphi said:


> to work today.. finally stopped raining here!!! with fuxia suede décolletés.


I love your entire outfit~ the belt colour goes so well with your shoes 



phiphi said:


> *pixie *- love the look - that tshirt is just so awesome in the whole outfit. may i ask how you sized in the pigalle platos?


Thank you! I went 1/2 size down from my CL TTS for them and they fit perfectly~



kvjohns614 said:


> Me before going to dinner with DF
> 
> Top: Victorias's Secret
> Skirt: BCBG
> 
> Esoteri Booties


you look great!!!


FlipDiver said:


> Grey cap sleeve HL with black patent Triclo


that dress is HOT!! I love how your nail polish matches the colour of your dress =)


calisurf said:


> Sorry all, I can't keep up - starting my own business has kept me completely occupied - but I miss you all!  And you all are looking so gorgeous!
> 
> Wanted to share a pic from Seattle -- ran into "toast" -- I don't get it either -- some kind of convention.
> 
> Zara skirt, Anthro top, Bendel clutch, Lady Dafs


such a cute pic!! I love your bright pink and blue combo..I especially love the dress you wear in your dp!! 


icecreamom said:


> Last Friday walking @ Central Park with DF wearing my Rosella flats


you look very nice


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

FlipDiver said:


> Grey cap sleeve HL with black patent Triclo



You look great doll


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

calisurf said:


> Sorry all, I can't keep up - starting my own business has kept me completely occupied - but I miss you all!  And you all are looking so gorgeous!
> 
> Wanted to share a pic from Seattle -- ran into "toast" -- I don't get it either -- some kind of convention.
> 
> Zara skirt, Anthro top, Bendel clutch, Lady Dafs



*cali* no words ....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*stilly- *you look fab as always! 

*carlinha- *thanks honey! love all of your dresses! 

*phiphi- *thank you!!! you look great! love your fuxia decolletes! 

*fiery- *gorgeous outfits! 

*vsg- *you are so sweet! thank you!!!

*nunumgl- *thank you so so much! 

*kvjohn- *you look great! 

*flip- *wow so hot!!!

*cali!!!!- *we miss you! I adore this outfit and what is that fabulous Anthro top?! 

*icecreamom- *love it!


----------



## jenayb

*Flip* - all I can say is... 
*Cali* - stunning as always. I really miss you around here!!! 
*icecream* - you, friend, are the epitome of chic!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

me showing my yankees spirit at school w/ my denim pepi's


----------



## jenayb

^ Cute!!!


----------



## carlinha

lovely ladies!

*kvjohn *- love the black and white!
*flip *- soooo sexy! 
*cali *- love the colors paired with the daff!
*icecreamom *- casual chic!
*gab *- perfect summer casual wear!

not your typical work attire, but i was feeling a bit risque today 
AMQ skull blossom scarf, splendid dress, black MBB   got lots and lots of compliments at work today


----------



## kvjohns614

*Pixie, R6Girl, icecreammom, Flip, carlinha: *You ladies are all so kind thank you so much for your wonderful compliments 

Flip - I hadn't seen them either cause I'm a newbie to the CL world but I saw them while stalking ebay one day, did some research, and well the rest is history!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carlinha - did you cause a work stopage at the office today? 

Me today:
J Crew dress
Camel Madame Claude


----------



## aoqtpi

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> me showing my yankees spirit at school w/ my denim pepi's



You're adorable!



carlinha said:


> lovely ladies!
> 
> *kvjohn *- love the black and white!
> *flip *- soooo sexy!
> *cali *- love the colors paired with the daff!
> *icecreamom *- casual chic!
> *gab *- perfect summer casual wear!
> 
> not your typical work attire, but i was feeling a bit risque today
> AMQ skull blossom scarf, splendid dress, black MBB   got lots and lots of compliments at work today



Lookin' good, sexy mama!



DC-Cutie said:


> Carlinha - did you cause a work stopage at the office today?
> 
> Me today:
> J Crew dress
> Camel Madame Claude



Very nice!


----------



## mal

*DC *that is a fantastic dress!!
*carlinha*, super look!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Gab*, great casual look, love the wedges!

*Carlinha*...helloooooo! Fabulous!

*DC*, great nuetral for a fantastic spring dress!


----------



## BellaShoes

Couple of DVF/ CL parings... 

DVF Fleurette (although the outfit never came to fruition...DH does not like the dress on me) paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Kid Hyper Prive





DVF Broken Waves paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Patent Metallikas


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Gab:* Love the Pepi! 

*Carlinha:* Very chic work outfit! 

*DC:* I love the entire outfit.  

*Bella:*  I agree, I think the Broken Waves is fabulous on you!


----------



## jenayb

^^ you ladies are stunning!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*GabLVoesvuitton,* Cute pic! 

*carlinha,* Great pic! I really like the accessories. 

*DC,* Looking great! Love the dress 

*Bella,* You look stunning! Love the DVF Fleurette with the leggings!


----------



## bling*lover

*Carlinha:* You are without a doubt the HOTTEST Doctor I have ever seen!!
*Bella:* Gorgeous as always!
*Dc-cutie:* I love that dress on you, so bright and colorful!


----------



## araisin

jenaywins said:


> DBF Date night.  (if you live together isn't every night date night?? )
> 
> Black Suede Altadama - which reminds me I need to update my thread!


 
J'enay, this is getting unfair. First, I'm drooling over your CL collection. Now, I see you have killer legs! I am loving this thread. I can't believe I never looked at it before! I love seeing all of you ladies in your finest. I kinda want to post! I haven't a clue how to do it. If there's a thread about how to post pics to a thread, can someone please let me know? Thanks.

I love this thread!!


----------



## jenayb

araisin said:


> J'enay, this is getting unfair. First, I'm drooling over your CL collection. Now, I see you have killer legs! I am loving this thread. I can't believe I never looked at it before! I love seeing all of you ladies in your finest. I kinda want to post! I haven't a clue how to do it. If there's a thread about how to post pics to a thread, can someone please let me know? Thanks.
> 
> I love this thread!!



 Oh thank you hon!

You should totally post pics!! Just upload them to photobucket, then post the image URL on the forum in between two image tags. So it would look like this:

[ IMG ] http://www.yourimagehere.com/image.jpg [ /IMG ]

Above, remove the spaces between the brackets and IMG & /IMG. I only inserted the spaces so that the code wouldn't be read as just HTML.


----------



## araisin

Ok, I'm going to try to post a pic. I just signed up for photobucket, so this may go horribly wrong. Let's try it...






Wearing: Riller & Fount mini dress (as a top), INC "wet" leggings, CL black patent VPs

This was the first time I ever wore my first pair of CLs -- a 7th wedding anniversary present from my husband. I was so excited. The whole night, I just kept thinking to myself, "I'm wearing Louboutins. I'm fancy!"


----------



## pixiesparkle

araisin said:


> Ok, I'm going to try to post a pic. I just signed up for photobucket, so this may go horribly wrong. Let's try it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing: Riller & Fount mini dress (as a top), INC "wet" leggings, CL black patent VPs
> 
> This was the first time I ever wore my first pair of CLs -- a 7th wedding anniversary present from my husband. I was so excited. The whole night, I just kept thinking to myself, "I'm wearing Louboutins. I'm fancy!"


ooo tres tres chic!!! I love your leggings


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

araisin said:


> Ok, I'm going to try to post a pic. I just signed up for photobucket, so this may go horribly wrong. Let's try it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing: Riller & Fount mini dress (as a top), INC "wet" leggings, CL black patent VPs
> 
> This was the first time I ever wore my first pair of CLs -- a 7th wedding anniversary present from my husband. I was so excited. The whole night, I just kept thinking to myself, "I'm wearing Louboutins. I'm fancy!"



Love your outfit dear!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*aoqtpi, Bella, Duke, Mal, Jönathan, Jenay & Bling*lover* - 

*araisin* - you look effing FABULOUS!!!  Congratulations on your wedding anniversary and your first pair of CLs (it's a slippery slope from here, Girlfriend!)


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> Couple of DVF/ CL parings...
> 
> DVF Fleurette (although the outfit never came to fruition...DH does not like the dress on me) paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Kid Hyper Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF Broken Waves paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Patent Metallikas



Love these outfits! You look fab!



araisin said:


> Ok, I'm going to try to post a pic. I just  signed up for photobucket, so this may go horribly wrong. Let's try  it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing: Riller & Fount mini dress (as a top), INC "wet" leggings, CL black patent VPs
> 
> This was the first time I ever wore my first pair of CLs -- a 7th  wedding anniversary present from my husband. I was so excited. The whole  night, I just kept thinking to myself, "I'm wearing Louboutins. I'm  fancy!"



You are gorgeous, woman! Love your choice of accessories as well!


----------



## bling*lover

*araisin:* You look H.O.T hun, gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

*araisin,* You look gorgeous!  I love the entire outfit! 

Congrats on your wedding anniversary!


----------



## icecreamom

*aoqtpi*, *pixiesparkle* and *dezynrbaglaydee*  

*Jenay*  Sweety, thanks!

*GabLVoesvuitton* Go Yankees!  You look super!


----------



## icecreamom

*Carli* Love the scarf hon! McQueen and thanks :shame:!

*DC* love the colors on your dress, you loog great 

*Bella*, sexy as usual girl 

*araisin* You look so pretty and happy, congrats on your first pair!


----------



## BattyBugs

You all look fabulous! Thanks for the kind comments. My airline travel outfits (as well as sight seeing) have been very casual the past couple of weeks.


----------



## r6girl2005

Here is outfit for the day. My sweater does NOT really match the shoes but its sweater weather today and I wanted to wear the biancas so badly! 

Sweater is H&M, jeans are levis and of course the Amethyst Biancas


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *duke, jenay, jonathan* and *bling*!!!

Wowza *araisin*!!! You look absolutely fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *aoqtpi* and *icecream*!!!

*r6girl*, fun outfit for the amethyst's first outing!


----------



## Jönathan

*r6girl,* Love the Amethyst Biancas!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You ARE fancy, *araisin.* And looking mighty darn gorgeous too. 

*r6:* Biancas =


----------



## GCGDanielle

This forum is made of models.  No joke!  Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

*carlinha DC-Cutie BellaShoes araisin r6girl2005* fabulous outfits and shoes ladies!!!


----------



## jenayb

araisin said:


> Ok, I'm going to try to post a pic. I just signed up for photobucket, so this may go horribly wrong. Let's try it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing: Riller & Fount mini dress (as a top), INC "wet" leggings, CL black patent VPs
> 
> This was the first time I ever wore my first pair of CLs -- a 7th wedding anniversary present from my husband. I was so excited. The whole night, I just kept thinking to myself, "I'm wearing Louboutins. I'm fancy!"


 
Loves it! 

"I'm fancy!"


----------



## medicbean

*Carlinha*- insanely gorgeous as usual. i commend you for being able to walk around in MBBs all day!!
*DC *- love the camels with your skin!
*Bella *- stunning
*arasin *- you definitely look fancy!!!
*r6girl *- love those biancas - i see the magos are taking a break 

So i had a surgical society agm thing last night and this was what i wore, i wonder how big the pic will come out, here goes anyway!
dress was from hobbs and the first outing with nude VPs!


----------



## AEGIS

calisurf said:


> Sorry all, I can't keep up - starting my own business has kept me completely occupied - but I miss you all!  And you all are looking so gorgeous!
> 
> Wanted to share a pic from Seattle -- ran into "toast" -- I don't get it either -- some kind of convention.
> 
> Zara skirt, Anthro top, Bendel clutch, Lady Dafs





BellaShoes said:


> Couple of DVF/ CL parings...
> 
> DVF Fleurette (although the outfit never came to fruition...DH does not like the dress on me) paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Kid Hyper Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF Broken Waves paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Patent Metallikas




i really love this fleurette. i wonder if i can still find it anywhere?


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> lovely ladies!
> 
> *kvjohn *- love the black and white!
> *flip *- soooo sexy!
> *cali *- love the colors paired with the daff!
> *icecreamom *- casual chic!
> *gab *- perfect summer casual wear!
> 
> not your typical work attire, but i was feeling a bit risque today
> AMQ skull blossom scarf, splendid dress, black MBB   got lots and lots of compliments at work today




such a cute look!


----------



## KarenBorter

medicbean said:


> *Carlinha*- insanely gorgeous as usual. i commend you for being able to walk around in MBBs all day!!
> *DC *- love the camels with your skin!
> *Bella *- stunning
> *arasin *- you definitely look fancy!!!
> *r6girl *- love those biancas - i see the magos are taking a break
> 
> So i had a surgical society agm thing last night and this was what i wore, i wonder how big the pic will come out, here goes anyway!
> dress was from hobbs and the first outing with nude VPs!



I love seeing gals with the nudes on  with color up top! I love love love my nudes and this outfit is very cute !


----------



## aoqtpi

r6girl2005 said:


> Here is outfit for the day. My sweater does NOT really match the shoes but its sweater weather today and I wanted to wear the biancas so badly!
> 
> Sweater is H&M, jeans are levis and of course the Amethyst Biancas



Gorgeous! I love the sweater, and I wish I could get my hair to do that!



medicbean said:


> *Carlinha*- insanely gorgeous as usual. i commend you for being able to walk around in MBBs all day!!
> *DC *- love the camels with your skin!
> *Bella *- stunning
> *arasin *- you definitely look fancy!!!
> *r6girl *- love those biancas - i see the magos are taking a break
> 
> So i had a surgical society agm thing last night and this was what i  wore, i wonder how big the pic will come out, here goes anyway!
> dress was from hobbs and the first outing with nude VPs!



Love this look!


----------



## aoqtpi

Same outfit from a few days back, but with Almerias and my new watch 





Again with Almerias. I need to find more shorts to wear for work...


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:


> Grey cap sleeve HL with black patent Triclo





calisurf said:


> Sorry all, I can't keep up - starting my own business has kept me completely occupied - but I miss you all!  And you all are looking so gorgeous!
> 
> Wanted to share a pic from Seattle -- ran into "toast" -- I don't get it either -- some kind of convention.
> 
> Zara skirt, Anthro top, Bendel clutch, Lady Dafs





icecreamom said:


> Last Friday walking @ Central Park with DF wearing my Rosella flats





GabLVoesvuitton said:


> me showing my yankees spirit at school w/ my denim pepi's





carlinha said:


> lovely ladies!
> 
> *kvjohn *- love the black and white!
> *flip *- soooo sexy!
> *cali *- love the colors paired with the daff!
> *icecreamom *- casual chic!
> *gab *- perfect summer casual wear!
> 
> not your typical work attire, but i was feeling a bit risque today
> AMQ skull blossom scarf, splendid dress, black MBB   got lots and lots of compliments at work today





DC-Cutie said:


> Carlinha - did you cause a work stopage at the office today?
> 
> Me today:
> J Crew dress
> Camel Madame Claude





BellaShoes said:


> Couple of DVF/ CL parings...
> 
> DVF Fleurette (although the outfit never came to fruition...DH does not like the dress on me) paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Kid Hyper Prive
> 
> 
> DVF Broken Waves paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Patent Metallikas





araisin said:


> Ok, I'm going to try to post a pic. I just signed up for photobucket, so this may go horribly wrong. Let's try it...
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing: Riller & Fount mini dress (as a top), INC "wet" leggings, CL black patent VPs
> 
> This was the first time I ever wore my first pair of CLs -- a 7th wedding anniversary present from my husband. I was so excited. The whole night, I just kept thinking to myself, "I'm wearing Louboutins. I'm fancy!"





r6girl2005 said:


> Here is outfit for the day. My sweater does NOT really match the shoes but its sweater weather today and I wanted to wear the biancas so badly!
> 
> Sweater is H&M, jeans are levis and of course the Amethyst Biancas





medicbean said:


> *Carlinha*- insanely gorgeous as usual. i commend you for being able to walk around in MBBs all day!!
> *DC *- love the camels with your skin!
> *Bella *- stunning
> *arasin *- you definitely look fancy!!!
> *r6girl *- love those biancas - i see the magos are taking a break
> 
> So i had a surgical society agm thing last night and this was what i wore, i wonder how big the pic will come out, here goes anyway!
> dress was from hobbs and the first outing with nude VPs!




Wow you ladies all look fabulous!


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you *Bella*, *Jonathan*, *Duke*, *GabL*, *Medic*, and *aoqtpi*!!!

I use hot rollers for this tousled look. Takes me like 10 mins to roll the hair and then I play make-up and dress-up while they set. I love my rollers!



aoqtpi said:


> Gorgeous! I love the sweater, and I wish I could get my hair to do that!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Weirdlo23 said:


> I haven't posted in a while and my picture probably doesn't compare well to the other girls, . Great outfits to all the ladies here! Here's mine, Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> View attachment 1401807





stilly said:


> My outfit for a Mom's Day lunch...
> Polka Dot Dress with my new Black Kid Pigalles...





shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pigalle Leopard Pony Hair for a quick trip to the mall this evening





carlinha said:


> all soooo much for your kind words!!!
> 
> *batty* - you're dressed to travel!
> *hautedame1* - very very cute!
> *lagirl* - i love the pop of color with the framboise with the black & white!
> *bella* - always so elegant!
> *weaverl8* - congrats on a big accomplishment!  you looked stunning and so classy on your big day!
> *jeshika* - super cute dress!!!  i want it!
> *pixie* - nude pigalles go with everything!
> *dezy* - DVF + MBB = perfect
> *shock* - just perfect!  good to see you back on here!
> *weirdlo* - definition of casual chic!
> *stilly* - a girl after my own heart!  i love polka dots!
> 
> here's my work outfit today: BCBG dress, BR tank top, purple lizzies





phiphi said:


> to work today.. finally stopped raining here!!! with fuxia suede décolletés.





fieryfashionist said:


> I've kinda been MIA from both tpf and this awesome thread!!!   I don't have time to go back and comment now (hopefully later, cuz I have to leave the office and come back in a few hours! ), but from what I see on this page, wow!
> 
> *carlinha* - Love the look... coordinating your cami to your VPs is a fab touch!
> 
> *P*, you look fabulous!!!  Love it from to toe!
> 
> I wore this out shopping/meeting up with a friend on sat!  Black scoop neck splendid tee, pink super high waisted skirt (from a random boutique), Temperly black waist belt (stalked this for ages until it went on sale!), Chanel black/cream/pearl/crystal, '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my black patent/burg tip VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this last week!
> DVF dress/random cami, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my nude patent triclos!





kvjohns614 said:


> Me before going to dinner with DF
> 
> Top: Victorias's Secret
> Skirt: BCBG
> 
> Esoteri Booties





aoqtpi said:


> Same outfit from a few days back, but with Almerias and my new watch
> 
> 
> Again with Almerias. I need to find more shorts to wear for work...



Beautiful outfits ladies! You look great!


----------



## araisin

I don't even know how to thank each name individually. I noticed many of you do that. I will say a great, big collective THANK YOU!!! to all of you lovely ladies for your kind words. And, Jonathan, too! This is a really nice place to come and gush about our excitement over CLs. I really am digging looking at all the outift pics. I get a bunch of ideas about how to mix and match things I already own. Inspiration!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love your nude VPs *medic!*

You are making me want Almerias *aoqtpi!*

Here's yet another hurried BB picture taken on my way to work today.  

DVF pants, DVF Parisse cami, gifted necklace, J.Crew cardi, CL New Simples


----------



## babysweetums

adorable r6girl2005!! i love argyle 
beautiful medicbean, arnt nude vps the best??
your almerias are great aoqtpi, so versitile!!
looking great dukeo, i have that dvf top its so gorgeous in person


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> I love your nude VPs *medic!*
> 
> You are making me want Almerias *aoqtpi!*
> 
> Here's yet another hurried BB picture taken on my way to work today.
> 
> DVF pants, DVF Parisse cami, gifted necklace, J.Crew cardi, CL New Simples


 
Loving it... Just loving it!


----------



## Luv n bags

All you ladies are so sophisticated and beautiful!

Here I am with my new hot fuschia MJ bag, paired up with a random black dress and my hot fuschia suede Rolandos.  They are not a perfect match and I don't think I will wear them together, but it sure is a fun color!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dukeprincess said:


> I love your nude VPs *medic!*
> 
> You are making me want Almerias *aoqtpi!*
> 
> Here's yet another hurried BB picture taken on my way to work today.
> 
> DVF pants, DVF Parisse cami, gifted necklace, J.Crew cardi, CL New Simples



Loving the pink!


----------



## r6girl2005

Car you are making me want the MBBs!!! No wonder you got so many compliments, you look fantastic 



carlinha said:


> not your typical work attire, but i was feeling a bit risque today
> AMQ skull blossom scarf, splendid dress, black MBB   got lots and lots of compliments at work today



Love the polka dots!



medicbean said:


> So i had a surgical society agm thing last  night and this was what i wore, i wonder how big the pic will come out,  here goes anyway! dress was from hobbs and the first outing with nude  VPs!



I am in LOVE with that broken waves DVF, that is spectacular!



BellaShoes said:


> Couple of DVF/ CL parings...
> 
> DVF Fleurette (although the outfit never came to fruition...DH does not  like the dress on me) paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Kid  Hyper Prive
> 
> DVF Broken Waves paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Patent Metallikas



Look at you, just radiating in happiness in your new CLs. So adorable 



araisin said:


> Ok, I'm going to try to post a pic. I just  signed up for photobucket, so this may go horribly wrong. Let's try  it...
> 
> Wearing: Riller & Fount mini dress (as a top), INC "wet" leggings, CL black patent VPs
> 
> This was the first time I ever wore my first pair of CLs -- a 7th  wedding anniversary present from my husband. I was so excited. The whole  night, I just kept thinking to myself, "I'm wearing Louboutins. I'm  fancy!"



I want that dress! It is TDF 



aoqtpi said:


> Same outfit from a few days back, but with Almerias and my new watch
> 
> Again with Almerias. I need to find more shorts to wear for work...



Looking sophisticated as always Duke. You rock those Simples!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Here's yet another hurried BB picture taken on my way to work today.
> 
> DVF pants, DVF Parisse cami, gifted necklace, J.Crew cardi, CL New Simples



Oh my....pink!  I've always wanted to raid your closet full of MJs. I heart my black quilted stam but I am really digging that pink. It looks amazing! So....can I come play in your closet full of MJs???? 



tigertrixie said:


> All you ladies are so sophisticated and beautiful!
> 
> Here I am with my new hot fuschia MJ bag, paired up with a random black  dress and my hot fuschia suede Rolandos.  They are not a perfect match  and I don't think I will wear them together, but it sure is a fun color!


----------



## Cityfashionista

tigertrixie said:


> All you ladies are so sophisticated and beautiful!
> 
> Here I am with my new hot fuschia MJ bag, paired up with a random black dress and my hot fuschia suede Rolandos.  They are not a perfect match and I don't think I will wear them together, but it sure is a fun color!



Everything looks great together! I love the MJ bag.


----------



## juicyjeans

tigertrixie said:


> All you ladies are so sophisticated and beautiful!
> 
> Here I am with my new hot fuschia MJ bag, paired up with a random black dress and my hot fuschia suede Rolandos. They are not a perfect match and I don't think I will wear them together, but it sure is a fun color!


 
You look FAB Love the shoes & the bag!


----------



## megdavivi

Beautiful outfit tigertrixie


----------



## FlipDiver

Kenneth Cole dress with my black Maggies


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:


> Kenneth Cole dress with my black Maggies



Looking good *C*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*baby, jenay, city, and r6girl!*

You both look amazing *tiger and flip!*


----------



## AEGIS

i love it. such a fun pic!



FlipDiver said:


> Kenneth Cole dress with my black Maggies


----------



## clothingguru

tigertrixie said:


> All you ladies are so sophisticated and beautiful!
> 
> Here I am with my new hot fuschia MJ bag, paired up with a random black dress and my hot fuschia suede Rolandos.  They are not a perfect match and I don't think I will wear them together, but it sure is a fun color!



OMG i love these rolando's!!!! And your outfit is very pretty


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> I love your nude VPs *medic!*
> 
> You are making me want Almerias *aoqtpi!*
> 
> Here's yet another hurried BB picture taken on my way to work today.
> 
> DVF pants, DVF Parisse cami, gifted necklace, J.Crew cardi, CL New Simples



Love this work outfit!



tigertrixie said:


> All you ladies are so sophisticated and beautiful!
> 
> Here I am with my new hot fuschia MJ bag, paired up with a random black  dress and my hot fuschia suede Rolandos.  They are not a perfect match  and I don't think I will wear them together, but it sure is a fun color!



Wow I love these colours, esp together! I need to try out a black dress with matching shoes and purse! Fantastic!



FlipDiver said:


> Kenneth Cole dress with my black Maggies



OMG I DIE for your figure, sexy lady! And I adore the black Maggies!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

FlipDiver said:


> Kenneth Cole dress with my black Maggies



Yoy look gorgeous!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> Here is outfit for the day. My sweater does NOT really match the shoes but its sweater weather today and I wanted to wear the biancas so badly!
> 
> Sweater is H&M, jeans are levis and of course the Amethyst Biancas



Love your biancas!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*gabLV- *You look so cute!!!!

*carlinha- *beautiful babe! I love the entire look

*dc- *fabulous! really like the JCrew dress.

*bellllla!- *so glad we both got the broken waves dress, it looks gorgeous on you! Sorry the Fleurette didn't work out, I do love it though! 

*araisin- *very hot and fancy! 

*r6girl- *cute outfit, the Amethyst Biancas are lovely.

*medicbean- *very cute outift! the dress is adorable! 

*aoqtpi- *you are ready for summer sweety! 

*duke- *my DVF Model, seriously love the entire look! 

*tiger- *great outfit!!!!

*flip- *gorgeous!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

Here is a quick picture of me after receiving my MBA today....It's time to party......
Express white pants & Michael Kors Top and of course Melita CL's


----------



## araisin

05_sincere said:


> Here is a quick picture of me after receiving my MBA today....It's time to party......
> Express white pants & Michael Kors Top and of course Melita CL's


 
05_Sincere! Congratulations! That's a huge accomplishment. I don't even know you, and I'm very proud of you! Way to go! And way to rock those CLs on your big day.


----------



## Cityfashionista

05_sincere said:


> Here is a quick picture of me after receiving my MBA today....It's time to party......
> Express white pants & Michael Kors Top and of course Melita CL's



Congrats!  You look fabulous! Beauty & brains= fierce.


----------



## 05_sincere

araisin said:


> 05_Sincere! Congratulations! That's a huge accomplishment. I don't even know you, and I'm very proud of you! Way to go! And way to rock those CLs on your big day.




Thank you so much.


----------



## 05_sincere

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats!  You look fabulous! Beauty & brains= fierce.



thanks so much....


----------



## cts900

I waaaayyyyyy behind and apologize profusely to those whom I may have missed...

*icecream*: You look so happy.  Your smile outshines even your CLs. 

*car*: The AMQ scarf is great with that look! 

*Gab:* You are adorable. 

*araisin*: You look smokin' hot. 

*Bella*: I love them both but the broken waves dress is _splendid_.  It just makes me . 

*r6girl*: Matches perfectly to me!  Looking good as always. 

*tiger:* I think they pair together really nicely.  You look lovely.  

*Duke*: You never fail to impress.  The color of your cardi is TDF.  LOVES it! 

*aoqtpi*: Love both looks, hun. 

*flip*: Everything is looking fabulous on you.  Just fabulous.

*05_sincere:* Major congrats! You look great!


----------



## cts900

I posted the dress in the non-CL indulgences thread when I brought it home, but here I am again in my Anthro dress with my lilac delfin wedges for my little brother's engagement party.


----------



## stilly

FlipDiver said:


> Kenneth Cole dress with my black Maggies


 
You look totally hot *Flip*!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

icecreamom said:


> Last Friday walking @ Central Park with DF wearing my Rosella flats



Adorable...don't you just love the rosella flats?



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> me showing my yankees spirit at school w/ my denim pepi's



Super cute!



carlinha said:


> lovely ladies!
> 
> not your typical work attire, but i was feeling a bit risque today
> AMQ skull blossom scarf, splendid dress, black MBB  got lots and lots of compliments at work today



Car I'll bet you did you look fab and I love that scarf!  I'm so jelly that you can wear open-toes to clinic 



DC-Cutie said:


> Me today:
> J Crew dress
> Camel Madame Claude



You are another lady that has a seriously wonderful and judicious use of color.  I never get tired of looking at your outfits!  I keep wondering if you'll pop up on the metro or something, but I'm always looking down at ppl's shoes anyway 



araisin said:


> Ok, I'm going to try to post a pic. I just signed up for photobucket, so this may go horribly wrong. Let's try it...
> Wearing: Riller & Fount mini dress (as a top), INC "wet" leggings, CL black patent VPs
> 
> This was the first time I ever wore my first pair of CLs -- a 7th wedding anniversary present from my husband. I was so excited. The whole night, I just kept thinking to myself, "I'm wearing Louboutins. I'm fancy!"



Cutest quote I've read in a while!  You look adorable here and congrats on the lovely anniversary gift!



r6girl2005 said:


> Here is outfit for the day. My sweater does NOT really match the shoes but its sweater weather today and I wanted to wear the biancas so badly!
> 
> Sweater is H&M, jeans are levis and of course the Amethyst Biancas



I think the sweater looks good with the shoes! Cute!



medicbean said:


> So i had a surgical society agm thing last night and this was what i wore, i wonder how big the pic will come out, here goes anyway!
> dress was from hobbs and the first outing with nude VPs!



Great outfit - bet you blew the old boys club right out of the water 



aoqtpi said:


> Same outfit from a few days back, but with Almerias and my new watch
> Again with Almerias. I need to find more shorts to wear for work...



You look great in both outfits, but I really love that dress!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> DVF pants, DVF Parisse cami, gifted necklace, J.Crew cardi, CL New Simples



Perfect pairings from head to toe mama! 



FlipDiver said:


> Kenneth Cole dress with my black Maggies



Lol you look so cute here!  I love the placement of the twist on that KC dress 



05_sincere said:


> Here is a quick picture of me after receiving my MBA today....It's time to party......
> Express white pants & Michael Kors Top and of course Melita CL's



You look great and congratulations!  You must be so happy right now 




cts900 said:


> I posted the dress in the non-CL indulgences thread when I brought it home, but here I am again in my Anthro dress with my lilac delfin wedges for my little brother's engagement party.



CTS! So lady-life and cute - did anyone bother looking at the bride to be while you were looking so adorable!


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> Here is outfit for the day. My sweater does NOT really match the shoes but its sweater weather today and I wanted to wear the biancas so badly!
> 
> Sweater is H&M, jeans are levis and of course the Amethyst Biancas


 

Great look!!!
Love the Biancas with jeans!!!


----------



## stilly

calisurf said:


> Sorry all, I can't keep up - starting my own business has kept me completely occupied - but I miss you all! And you all are looking so gorgeous!
> 
> Wanted to share a pic from Seattle -- ran into "toast" -- I don't get it either -- some kind of convention.
> 
> Zara skirt, Anthro top, Bendel clutch, Lady Dafs


 
*cali *- Your Dafs are to die for!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## cts900

cts900 said:


> I waaaayyyyyy behind and apologize profusely to those whom I may have missed...
> 
> *icecream*: You look so happy.  Your smile outshines even your CLs.
> 
> *car*: The AMQ scarf is great with that look!
> 
> *Gab:* You are adorable.
> 
> *araisin*: You look smokin' hot.
> 
> *Bella*: I love them both but the broken waves dress is _splendid_.  It just makes me .
> 
> *r6girl*: Matches perfectly to me!  Looking good as always.
> 
> *tiger:* I think they pair together really nicely.  You look lovely.
> 
> *Duke*: You never fail to impress.  The color of your cardi is TDF.  LOVES it!
> 
> *aoqtpi*: Love both looks, hun.
> 
> *flip*: Everything is looking fabulous on you.  Just fabulous.
> 
> *05_sincere:* Major congrats! You look great!



*CALI*!!!!!!!!!!!! I missed you in my post!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your color blocking is sensational and that photo is _hilarious_.  So lovely to see you and I hope the new experiences are as exciting and fulfilling as they are challenging!


----------



## kvjohns614

cts900 said:


> I posted the dress in the non-CL indulgences thread when I brought it home, but here I am again in my Anthro dress with my lilac delfin wedges for my little brother's engagement party.


 
CTS - this outfit is total perfection!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* So adorable!!!!


----------



## calisurf

I am totally going to exceed my emote limit on this one!!!!



stilly said:


> *cali *- Your Dafs are to die for!!!
> Amazing!!!



Thank you love!!!



cts900 said:


> *CALI*!!!!!!!!!!!! I missed you in my post!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your color blocking is sensational and that photo is _hilarious_.  So lovely to see you and I hope the new experiences are as exciting and fulfilling as they are challenging!



Oh my dear cts - I miss you too - definitely different challenges - but all good things.  And the best is that I get to wear my CLs more!!!

thank you -- i can feel the good vibes coming from CV 



Cityfashionista said:


> Wow you ladies all look fabulous!



Thanks Miss City!



carlinha said:


> *cali *- love the colors paired with the daff!



Thanks Car - and wow - fabulous!!! You rock the MBB so well.



AEGIS said:


> i love the color blocking. so on trend.



  I try 



aoqtpi said:


> What type of business are you starting? Good luck with that! Wonderful outfit as well



Thanks aoqtpi - I do PR/Marketing for anything in the innovative health arena (biotech/tech/non-profits)



pixiesparkle said:


> such a cute pic!! I love your bright pink and blue combo..I especially love the dress you wear in your dp!!



Thanks Pix - it's actually a skirt from E&J



CRISPEDROSA said:


> *cali* no words ....



aww  you   thank you!!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *cali!!!!- *we miss you! I adore this outfit and what is that fabulous Anthro top?!


It's from FEI - it got the double markdown -- blue and a "yellow" are still online, I have pink from a store too -- i don't know why it didn't sell, i think it is awesome!

And thank you for the missing -- I miss you all so much!!!



jenaywins said:


> *Cali* - stunning as always. I really miss you around here!!!



Thank you lovey!!!  I feel all warm inside 

 to you all!!!


----------



## calisurf

cts900 said:


> I posted the dress in the non-CL indulgences thread when I brought it home, but here I am again in my Anthro dress with my lilac delfin wedges for my little brother's engagement party.



Absolutely lovely


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

calisurf said:


> I am totally going to exceed my emote limit on this one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my dear cts - I miss you too - definitely different challenges - but all good things. And the best is that I get to wear my CLs more!!!
> 
> thank you -- i can feel the good vibes coming from CV
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Miss City!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Car - and wow - fabulous!!! You rock the MBB so well.
> 
> 
> 
> I try
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks aoqtpi - I do PR/Marketing for anything in the innovative health arena (biotech/tech/non-profits)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pix - it's actually a skirt from E&J
> 
> 
> 
> aww  you  thank you!!!
> 
> 
> It's from FEI - it got the double markdown -- blue and a "yellow" are still online, I have pink from a store too -- i don't know why it didn't sell, i think it is awesome!
> 
> And thank you for the missing -- I miss you all so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to you all!!!


 
found it! Question, it looks lighter on the anthro site, is it darker like your pics? 

*cts- *fabulous honey! 

*05- *congrats!


----------



## calisurf

^ it is a tad darker but still bright blue.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you!


----------



## babysweetums

awwwe cts what a great combination you look adorable!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*aoqtpi, verystylishgirl, cts, dezy*...thanks so much 

Congratulations *05!* 

*cts:* You look absolutely LOVELY!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I posted the dress in the non-CL indulgences thread when I brought it home, but here I am again in my Anthro dress with my lilac delfin wedges for my little brother's engagement party.





Your ability to wear and look stunning in colour never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## MadameElle

You all look beautiful.


----------



## Luv n bags

Ladies, thank you for all the compliments - you gals make a girl feel pretty!


----------



## jeNYC

Damn everyone looks good!!!

here I am wearing my Nude Decollete and my cousin wearing Black leather Ron Rons


----------



## KarenBorter

Impromptu outfit pic at Robertson today returning my Chantilly Lace Bianca (in a 37.5 if anyone needs) and then finding the LP Red Eel ...


----------



## BijouBleu

cts900 said:


> I posted the dress in the non-CL indulgences thread when I brought it home, but here I am again in my Anthro dress with my lilac delfin wedges for my little brother's engagement party.



Looking hot *CTS*!!



r6girl2005 said:


> Here is outfit for the day. My sweater does NOT really match the shoes but its sweater weather today and I wanted to wear the biancas so badly!
> 
> Sweater is H&M, jeans are levis and of course the Amethyst Biancas



Great look* R6*. 


carlinha said:


> not your typical work attire, but i was feeling a bit risque today
> AMQ skull blossom scarf, splendid dress, black MBB   got lots and lots of compliments at work today



Love it!! Bet they'll be talking about that outfit for days!!


----------



## xoxoCat

jeNYC said:


> Damn everyone looks good!!!
> 
> here I am wearing my Nude Decollete and my cousin wearing Black leather Ron Rons



Wow!! I love those nude Decolletes - perfect shape and color. Great purchase.

Also love the color of your leather jacket. 


xoxo Cat.


----------



## maryelle

wore my bikki to my cousin's first communion. the image effects are thanks to instagram!


----------



## juicyjeans

jeNYC said:


> Damn everyone looks good!!!
> 
> here I am wearing my Nude Decollete and my cousin wearing Black leather Ron Rons


 


maryelle said:


> wore my bikki to my cousin's first communion. the image effects are thanks to instagram!


 
Great pics ladies! You all look lovely in your CL's


----------



## aoqtpi

calisurf said:


> I am totally going to exceed my emote limit on this one!!!!
> 
> Thanks aoqtpi - I do PR/Marketing for anything in the innovative health arena (biotech/tech/non-profits)
> 
> to you all!!!



That sounds very interesting! Good luck! I know a lot of people who are starting their own businesses; I'm not confident or entrepreneurial enough to do this, but I love hearing their stories!


----------



## medicbean

i want to say thank you for all your lovely comments! and all you ladies look LOVELY!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ROXANE2007

KarenBorter said:


> Impromptu outfit pic at Robertson today returning my Chantilly Lace Bianca (in a 37.5 if anyone needs) and then finding the LP Red Eel ...



Those eel lady peep are splendid. Love this color
Congrats


----------



## Stephanie***

I just LOVE ur look here...



KarenBorter said:


> Impromptu outfit pic at Robertson today returning my Chantilly Lace Bianca (in a 37.5 if anyone needs) and then finding the LP Red Eel ...


----------



## jenayb

This is a two part post! 

Went out for a girl's night Friday... Wore Hola Chica to happy hour for the first part of the night, then did a sneak change into the Luxura for the second part of the night at the clubs.


----------



## medicbean

jenaywins said:


> This is a two part post!
> 
> Went out for a girl's night Friday... Wore Hola Chica to happy hour for the first part of the night, then did a sneak change into the Luxura for the second part of the night at the clubs.



Luxura are gorgeous on you j'enay!
the bal is


----------



## juicyjeans

jenaywins said:


> This is a two part post!
> 
> Went out for a girl's night Friday... Wore Hola Chica to happy hour for the first part of the night, then did a sneak change into the Luxura for the second part of the night at the clubs.


 
Looking FAB as always *Jenay *


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeNYC said:


> Damn everyone looks good!!!
> 
> here I am wearing my Nude Decollete and my cousin wearing Black leather Ron Rons





KarenBorter said:


> Impromptu outfit pic at Robertson today returning my Chantilly Lace Bianca (in a 37.5 if anyone needs) and then finding the LP Red Eel ...





maryelle said:


> wore my bikki to my cousin's first communion. the image effects are thanks to instagram!





jenaywins said:


> This is a two part post!
> 
> Went out for a girl's night Friday... Wore Hola Chica to happy hour for the first part of the night, then did a sneak change into the Luxura for the second part of the night at the clubs.



Looking good ladies!


----------



## jenayb

^ Thank you!


----------



## BellaShoes

You look like you had fun *Karen*!

*Jenay*, yay!! A 'wardrobe/shoe change' night, nice!! Love it!


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> This is a two part post!
> 
> Went out for a girl's night Friday... Wore Hola Chica to happy hour for the first part of the night, then did a sneak change into the Luxura for the second part of the night at the clubs.


 
Jenay - you are looking fab as usual, love the idea of a sneak change!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*jen:* Sexy! 

*karen:* You are lovely!

*maryelle:* Gorgeous photo and Bikkis!

*jenay:* MEOW!  Hot woman!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> This is a two part post!
> 
> Went out for a girl's night Friday... Wore Hola Chica to happy hour for the first part of the night, then did a sneak change into the Luxura for the second part of the night at the clubs.



OMG you be KILLIN IT woman!  Love everything about these photos!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hehe thanks ladies.


----------



## cfellis522

Here are mine for the past weekend:

Saturday Morning:
Ralph Lauren Black Polo
Rock and Republic Jeans
Peacock Blue Biancas











Saturday Night (Date Night to a concert):
Ralph Lauren Boatneck Dress
Ralph Lauren Belt
Black Crystal Python Madam Butterfly Pumps
(Unveiled these yesterday!)


----------



## cfellis522

Jenay - You look fabulous!  I love the dress?  Who is it by?


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

this is earlier on, on the same day as below.. i just changed my dress and changed out of my sonietta flats







hailing a cab in the city to go to the the tribeca grand hotel for a party w/ c'est moi booties


----------



## jenayb

cfellis522 said:


> Jenay - You look fabulous!  I love the dress?  Who is it by?



Thanks hon.

It's by Joie - I got it at Barneys last fall.


----------



## araisin

KarenBorter said:


> Impromptu outfit pic at Robertson today returning my Chantilly Lace Bianca (in a 37.5 if anyone needs) and then finding the LP Red Eel ...


 
LP Red eel! TDF! And on a side note, Encino in the house. We're neighbors!


----------



## araisin

jeNYC said:


> Damn everyone looks good!!!
> 
> here I am wearing my Nude Decollete and my cousin wearing Black leather Ron Rons


 
That might be the best nude shoe-to-skin match I have ever seen! Looking good!


----------



## cts900

*cfellis*: LOVE the jeans! 

*mary*: That is such a pretty photo.  

*Karen*: Aw, lovely. 

*jeNYC*: Those pictures are delightful. 

*jenay*: Thank you, my sweet.  YOU look fabulous.  I like it both ways but it's a wash because all I can see are THOSE LEGS! You are too fine.  I went out for girl's night Friday and didn't look nuthin' like that! 

*Duke*: Thank you my sweet Duke. 

*baby*: I truly appreciate the compliment. Thank you. 

*dezy*: Thanks babe! 

*cali:* Thank you, hot stuff.  And yes, many positive CV vibes coming your way!

*Jönathan*: You always make me feel special, friend. 

*kvjohns*: Awww, thank you so very, very much!


----------



## araisin

cts900 said:


> I posted the dress in the non-CL indulgences thread when I brought it home, but here I am again in my Anthro dress with my lilac delfin wedges for my little brother's engagement party.


 
I LOVE this dress! The whole look is so spring and lovely.



maryelle said:


> wore my bikki to my cousin's first communion. the image effects are thanks to instagram!


 
This looks like a magazine add. For fabulous Loubs.



jenaywins said:


> This is a two part post!
> 
> Went out for a girl's night Friday... Wore Hola Chica to happy hour for the first part of the night, then did a sneak change into the Luxura for the second part of the night at the clubs.


 
The sneak change! Did you go home, or did you smuggle the Loubs in your breath-taking bag?



cfellis522 said:


> Here are mine for the past weekend:
> 
> Saturday Morning:
> Ralph Lauren Black Polo
> Rock and Republic Jeans
> Peacock Blue Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Night (Date Night to a concert):
> Ralph Lauren Boatneck Dress
> Ralph Lauren Belt
> Black Crystal Python Madam Butterfly Pumps
> (Unveiled these yesterday!)


 
Pardon me while I pant over your date night outfit. The dress, the belt, the shoes...



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> this is earlier on, on the same day as below.. i just changed my dress and changed out of my sonietta flats
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a cab in the city to go to the the tribeca grand hotel for a party w/ c'est moi booties


 
You look so happy and fabulous. I love the cab-hailing pic. Oh, to be in NYC...


----------



## aoqtpi

cfellis522 said:


> Here are mine for the past weekend:
> 
> Saturday Morning:
> Ralph Lauren Black Polo
> Rock and Republic Jeans
> Peacock Blue Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Night (Date Night to a concert):
> Ralph Lauren Boatneck Dress
> Ralph Lauren Belt
> Black Crystal Python Madam Butterfly Pumps
> (Unveiled these yesterday!)



Nice looks! DH is a lucky guy!



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> this is earlier on, on the same day as  below.. i just changed my dress and changed out of my sonietta flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a cab in the city to go to the the tribeca grand hotel for a party w/ c'est moi booties



Beautiful! I tried those flats on today but they look so much better on you!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> This is a two part post!
> 
> Went out for a girl's night Friday... Wore Hola Chica to happy hour for the first part of the night, then did a sneak change into the Luxura for the second part of the night at the clubs.


*
jenay,* Super hot!! 

Great idea on the sneaky shoe change!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Jenay - Looking fabulous!!! 

Cf- I love the new additions 

Gab- I love that red mini dress!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much, *araisin*!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

*everyone's* pictures are fabulous!

*araisin*- thank you!! i love being in the city!!
*aoqtpi*- you should get them!! they're so comfy!
*misselizabeth22*- thanks so much! it was actually only $10 at H&M!


----------



## jenayb

Thanks again honeys! 

I stuffed the Luxuras in my bag, hehe!


----------



## AEGIS

wow your legs look great. a legit nude on you!


[/QUOTE]

Damn everyone looks good!!!

here I am wearing my Nude Decollete and my cousin wearing Black leather Ron Rons
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## skislope15

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x346/skislope15/dr.jpg

bad phone quality pic and my messy laundry room....

date night out for dinner and to see George Lopez.

Shoes: CL Jade Watersnake Altadama
Dress: Alice + Olivia


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x346/skislope15/dr.jpg
> 
> bad phone quality pic and my messy laundry room....
> 
> date night out for dinner and to see George Lopez.
> 
> Shoes: CL Jade Watersnake Altadama
> Dress: Alice + Olivia


 
Loves it!


----------



## aoqtpi

skislope15 said:


> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x346/skislope15/dr.jpg
> 
> bad phone quality pic and my messy laundry room....
> 
> date night out for dinner and to see George Lopez.
> 
> Shoes: CL Jade Watersnake Altadama
> Dress: Alice + Olivia



What a beautiful dress!



AEGIS said:


> wow your legs look great. a legit nude on you!



Damn everyone looks good!!!

here I am wearing my Nude Decollete and my cousin wearing Black leather Ron Rons

















[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Wow, these are a perfect nude for you! You both look great!


----------



## stilly

KarenBorter said:


> Impromptu outfit pic at Robertson today returning my Chantilly Lace Bianca (in a 37.5 if anyone needs) and then finding the LP Red Eel ...


 

The red eels are amazing on you Karen!!!


----------



## stilly

maryelle said:


> wore my bikki to my cousin's first communion. the image effects are thanks to instagram!


 

You look gorgeous!!! Love the pic!!!


----------



## stilly

jeNYC said:


> Damn everyone looks good!!!
> 
> here I am wearing my Nude Decollete and my cousin wearing Black leather Ron Rons


 
You both look fantastic!!! Great outfits!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

stilly said:


> The red eels are amazing on you Karen!!!



Thank you Miss *Stilly*. I loved the Lace Bianca's but look at it as a sign that they didn't work for me. Had I kept them I wouldn't have been able to afford the LP's. I have an outfit planned for them. If I am not too lazy tonight I may slip it on and set up my tripod and take a quick pic of what I plan on wearing on Saturday ... If not, then I will ask my date to take a pic for me on Saturday


----------



## KarenBorter

dupe post


----------



## KarenBorter

Later on Saturday (after getting the LP's) Me at LACMA posing with the promo for Tim Burton's exhibit coming on May 29th. Wearing my AD Nude 100mm


----------



## Cityfashionista

cfellis522 said:


> Here are mine for the past weekend:
> 
> Saturday Morning:
> Ralph Lauren Black Polo
> Rock and Republic Jeans
> Peacock Blue Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Night (Date Night to a concert):
> Ralph Lauren Boatneck Dress
> Ralph Lauren Belt
> Black Crystal Python Madam Butterfly Pumps
> (Unveiled these yesterday!)





GabLVoesvuitton said:


> this is earlier on, on the same day as below.. i just changed my dress and changed out of my sonietta flats
> 
> 
> 
> hailing a cab in the city to go to the the tribeca grand hotel for a party w/ c'est moi booties





skislope15 said:


> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x346/skislope15/dr.jpg
> 
> bad phone quality pic and my messy laundry room....
> 
> date night out for dinner and to see George Lopez.
> 
> Shoes: CL Jade Watersnake Altadama
> Dress: Alice + Olivia





KarenBorter said:


> Later on Saturday (after getting the LP's) Me at LACMA posing with the promo for Tim Burton's exhibit coming on May 29th. Wearing my AD Nude 100mm




 You ladies look stunning! Truly!


----------



## candyapples88

*JNYC* - You look hawt girl!!

*Karen* - Those ADs are your perfect nude!


----------



## Jönathan

*Karen,* Great pic!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Okay ... first, I JUST figured out how to multi quote 



candyapples88 said:


> *Karen* - Those ADs are your perfect nude!



Thanks *candyapples* I was really happy to discover this too! My first nude and it is the perfect nude! 





			
				Jönathan;18967184 said:
			
		

> *Karen,* Great pic!!



Thank you Jönathan!


----------



## Texlatina

miss alice said:


> *Work outfit today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana republic sheath dress
> royal blue Mago 160mm (got it from NYC Meet!)
> 
> feeling a bit adventurous today, wearing royal blue shoes to work...lol...



Not to obsess too much over it...LOL....but this has been one of my favorite outfits that I've seen on here...so much so that I find myself going to Nordstrom almost on a daily basis and looking at the Blue/Tan Magos. Thinking about taking the plunge but have to pay off my Lady Clous first!!


----------



## Texlatina

jeNYC said:


> Damn everyone looks good!!!
> 
> here I am wearing my Nude Decollete and my cousin wearing Black leather Ron Rons



Beautiful photos and AWESOME that you have your cousin who loves CL too!!!



KarenBorter said:


> Impromptu outfit pic at Robertson today returning my Chantilly Lace Bianca (in a 37.5 if anyone needs) and then finding the LP Red Eel ...



Beautiful!!!!



maryelle said:


> wore my bikki to my cousin's first communion. the image effects are thanks to instagram!



WOW!!! Beautiful photo AND beautiful shoes!!!


----------



## Texlatina

jenaywins said:


> This is a two part post!
> 
> Went out for a girl's night Friday... Wore Hola Chica to happy hour for the first part of the night, then did a sneak change into the Luxura for the second part of the night at the clubs.



I love the dress...I came very close to buying one exactly like that. Love how you made it two completely different looks with the shoes. GORGEOUS!!!



cfellis522 said:


> Here are mine for the past weekend:
> 
> Saturday Morning:
> Ralph Lauren Black Polo
> Rock and Republic Jeans
> Peacock Blue Biancas
> 
> 
> Saturday Night (Date Night to a concert):
> Ralph Lauren Boatneck Dress
> Ralph Lauren Belt
> Black Crystal Python Madam Butterfly Pumps
> (Unveiled these yesterday!)



WOW....beautiful casual look and gorgeous "hot mama" dress!!!


----------



## Texlatina

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> this is earlier on, on the same day as below.. i just changed my dress and changed out of my sonietta flats
> 
> hailing a cab in the city to go to the the tribeca grand hotel for a party w/ c'est moi booties



(sigh) I envy you NYC ladies...looking fabulous in the most stylish city in the US! 

Sorry for the many posts, but being gone for just a weekend...there is alot of catching up to do!!!!

LADIES YOU ALL LOOK AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look great!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hey ladies, please don't forget to watermark your photos. I just had my "outfit" photos taken from this thread and is now on a listing on ebay. 

Seller and ebay refuse to have it removed.


----------



## KarenBorter

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hey ladies, please don't forget to watermark your photos. I just had my "outfit" photos taken from this thread and is now on a listing on ebay.
> 
> Seller and ebay refuse to have it removed.



OMG are you kidding?! what are they selling? the shoes?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

KarenBorter said:


> OMG are you kidding?! what are they selling? the shoes?



yup


----------



## mmmoussighi

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hey ladies, please don't forget to watermark your photos. I just had my "outfit" photos taken from this thread and is now on a listing on ebay.
> 
> Seller and ebay refuse to have it removed.


 

Those photos are YOURS.  You took them, you own the copyright.  Go that route.  PM me if you need me to be your (free, of course) strong arm (I'm a patent/trademark/copyright attorney).


----------



## crazzee_shopper

mmmoussighi said:


> Those photos are YOURS.  You took them, you own the copyright.  Go that route.  PM me if you need me to be your (free, of course) strong arm (I'm a patent/trademark/copyright attorney).



Thank you. Let me send another report emphasizing what you just said. I will PM you if I need further advice.


----------



## KarenBorter

crazzee_shopper said:


> Thank you. Let me send another report emphasizing what you just said. I will PM you if I need further advice.



yeah i was about to respond that ... I had an issue with an ex using my pictures on his social networking site promoting his "work" and I contacted the site and proved that the photos were me and he didn't have permission to use them. If you don't sign a release explicitly saying "you have consent" they have to take them down, watermarked or not.


----------



## mmmoussighi

I wore this to a wedding last weekend.  I'm sure DH wouldn't mind that I cut him out, right?  

Feticha's maiden voyage.  







(Why isn't my watermark showing?)


----------



## skislope15

mmmoussighi said:


> I wore this to a wedding last weekend.  I'm sure DH wouldn't mind that I cut him out, right?
> 
> Feticha's maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Why isn't my watermark showing?)



Cute outfit, i can see watermark


----------



## Texlatina

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hey ladies, please don't forget to watermark your photos. I just had my "outfit" photos taken from this thread and is now on a listing on ebay.
> 
> Seller and ebay refuse to have it removed.



How did u catch it?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

a lovely tpfer pmed me about it. I can't believe that she remembered the photos as it was posted over a year ago.


----------



## mmmoussighi

crazzee_shopper said:


> Thank you. Let me send another report emphasizing what you just said. I will PM you if I need further advice.


 
Let me/us know how it turns out.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

mmmoussighi said:


> Let me/us know how it turns out.



Not wanting to be anymore OT on this thread, I have a thread on the ebay sf about it.


----------



## cts900

Everyone is looking gorgeous as always!


----------



## BellaShoes

*mmmmous*... super feticha!!!


----------



## stilly

mmmoussighi said:


> I wore this to a wedding last weekend. I'm sure DH wouldn't mind that I cut him out, right?
> 
> Feticha's maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Why isn't my watermark showing?)


 
So beautiful!!!
Were you able to dance in them at the reception???


----------



## stilly

KarenBorter said:


> Later on Saturday (after getting the LP's) Me at LACMA posing with the promo for Tim Burton's exhibit coming on May 29th. Wearing my AD Nude 100mm


 
Such a cute look *Karen*!!! Love it!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

stilly said:


> So beautiful!!!
> Were you able to dance in them at the reception???


 

Thanks, Stilly!!!  And surprisingly, yes!  I had been wearing them around the house to break them in, and they HURT!  I thought I'd be screaming in pain within the hour.  But I kept them on from about 6pm until midnight.  Danced a BUNCH!  Turned out they were more comfortable than I thought.  I'll try to find some dancing pics to post!


----------



## mmmoussighi

BellaShoes said:


> *mmmmous*... super feticha!!!


 

Thanks, Bella!!!  I love them more than I thought I would!


----------



## aoqtpi

KarenBorter said:


> Later on Saturday (after getting the LP's) Me at LACMA posing with the promo for Tim Burton's exhibit coming on May 29th. Wearing my AD Nude 100mm



Very cute!



mmmoussighi said:


> I wore this to a wedding last weekend.  I'm sure DH wouldn't mind that I cut him out, right?
> 
> Feticha's maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Why isn't my watermark showing?)



Beautiful! Those are a great colour!


----------



## r6girl2005

Sporting my patent black Simples. I seriously could run a marathon in these


----------



## phiphi

jenaywins said:


> This is a two part post!
> 
> Went out for a girl's night Friday... Wore Hola Chica to happy hour for the first part of the night, then did a sneak change into the Luxura for the second part of the night at the clubs.


 
fierceness!! love the luxuras! 



cfellis522 said:


> Here are mine for the past weekend:
> 
> Saturday Morning:
> Ralph Lauren Black Polo
> Rock and Republic Jeans
> Peacock Blue Biancas
> 
> Saturday Night (Date Night to a concert):
> Ralph Lauren Boatneck Dress
> Ralph Lauren Belt
> Black Crystal Python Madam Butterfly Pumps
> (Unveiled these yesterday!)


 
*cfellis* - great outfits! hope you had fun on date night!



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> this is earlier on, on the same day as below.. i just changed my dress and changed out of my sonietta flats
> 
> hailing a cab in the city to go to the the tribeca grand hotel for a party w/ c'est moi booties


 
that's such a cute picture hailing the cab!! you look stunning!

[/QUOTE]

Damn everyone looks good!!!

here I am wearing my Nude Decollete and my cousin wearing Black leather Ron Rons
















[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

that is seriously the perfect nude on you! what fun pics! i giggled out loud at the last picture with your cousin!



skislope15 said:


> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x346/skislope15/dr.jpg
> 
> bad phone quality pic and my messy laundry room....
> 
> date night out for dinner and to see George Lopez.
> 
> Shoes: CL Jade Watersnake Altadama
> Dress: Alice + Olivia


 
amazing colours!! love the outfit! 



KarenBorter said:


> Later on Saturday (after getting the LP's) Me at LACMA posing with the promo for Tim Burton's exhibit coming on May 29th. Wearing my AD Nude 100mm


 
looking great *karen* - that exhibit looks like it will be lots of fun!



mmmoussighi said:


> I wore this to a wedding last weekend. I'm sure DH wouldn't mind that I cut him out, right?
> 
> Feticha's maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Why isn't my watermark showing?)


 
your watermark is showing! looking so chic!! loves it!


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies looking gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

r6girl2005 said:


> Sporting my patent black Simples. I seriously could run a marathon in these


 
*R6 *- you look classic and elegant!


----------



## phiphi

today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires


----------



## mmmoussighi

Oh, my goodness!  I LOVE that look!!!



phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires


----------



## mmmoussighi

Looking good!  And I agree!  I LOVE my simples!



r6girl2005 said:


> Sporting my patent black Simples. I seriously could run a marathon in these


----------



## jancedtif

Everyone looks absolutley gorgeous!!

*DC*,* Duke *, *Bella*, and *cts* I love, love, love your looks!  

Stop it *Phi*!  You look very chic!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires


 
P you are just perfection!!


----------



## aoqtpi

r6girl2005 said:


> Sporting my patent black Simples. I seriously could run a marathon in these



Lovely!



phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires



OMG fantastic dress! Great look!


----------



## Texlatina

mmmoussighi said:


> I wore this to a wedding last weekend.  I'm sure DH wouldn't mind that I cut him out, right?
> 
> Feticha's maiden voyage.
> 
> (Why isn't my watermark showing?)



Gorgeous look...and poor DH!!! 



r6girl2005 said:


> Sporting my patent black Simples. I seriously could run a marathon in these



OMG...you're so thin and pretty! Those shoes are beautiful...I wish I could run a mile in my Simples...I can't even make it an hour in mine. 



phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires



The DVF and CL's go SO well together!!!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires


 
That dress is amazing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am in love with the entire outfit *P.* That is all.


----------



## Jönathan

*r6, *Nice outfit. I love it with the simples. 

*phiphi, *Totally gorgeous!!


----------



## Helena928

haven't posted in awhile, here are two recent outfits wearing my loubs!


----------



## cfellis522

mmmoussighi said:


> I wore this to a wedding last weekend. I'm sure DH wouldn't mind that I cut him out, right?
> 
> Feticha's maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Why isn't my watermark showing?)


 
Very pretty!  Love the Fetichas!


----------



## cfellis522

Helena928 said:


> haven't posted in awhile, here are two recent outfits wearing my loubs!


 
You look great!  Love the pink blazer along with the whole outfit!  Very cute!  Caroline


----------



## cfellis522

phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires


 

Love the outfit!  You look beautiful!  I just LOVE DvF!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Texlatina said:


> Gorgeous look...and poor DH!!!


 


cfellis522 said:


> Very pretty!  Love the Fetichas!


 

Thanks, ladies!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Helena928 said:


> haven't posted in awhile, here are two recent outfits wearing my loubs!



WOW, fantastic! Love the red contrast in the second-last picture!

My photos aren't nearly as good...










Love how the dress is cowl-necked, two-tone and ruched.


----------



## jenayb

r6girl2005 said:


> Sporting my patent black Simples. I seriously could run a marathon in these


 
Adorable! 



phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires


----------



## misselizabeth22

So I don't have a full length mirror right now, 

I'm wearing my favorite BF cardigan, skinny jeans, and my rosella rasta flats, oh and still the ugly boot.


----------



## phiphi

jancedtif said:


> Everyone looks absolutley gorgeous!!
> 
> *DC*,* Duke *, *Bella*, and *cts* I love, love, love your looks!
> 
> Stop it *Phi*!  You look very chic!



 *jan*, love!!! thank you so much! i miss you tons lady!




mmmoussighi said:


> Oh, my goodness!  I LOVE that look!!!



thank you *mmmoussighi*! i'm totally loving stripes this season. 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> P you are just perfection!!



*nakie*!!!


----------



## phiphi

aoqtpi said:


> Lovely!
> OMG fantastic dress! Great look!



thank you *aoqtpi*! i love that dress on you! so pretty!!!



Texlatina said:


> The DVF and CL's go SO well together!!!!! LOVE IT!!!



thank you *texlatina* - dvf + cl is a dangerous combo for sure!!



juicyjeans said:


> That dress is amazing!



thank you *juicy*!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> I am in love with the entire outfit *P.* That is all.



*dukie*! you are the dvf QUEEN i still have so much to learn!!  




			
				Jönathan;18979898 said:
			
		

> *r6, *Nice outfit. I love it with the simples.
> 
> *phiphi, *Totally gorgeous!!



aww! thank you SO much *Jönathan*! 




Helena928 said:


> haven't posted in awhile, here are two recent outfits wearing my loubs!



*helena* - you always are so chic! love the fuschia blazer!



cfellis522 said:


> Love the outfit!  You look beautiful!  I just LOVE DvF!!!



*cfellis* - thank you! 



jenaywins said:


>



giggles! you are too kind dear. thanks!



misselizabeth22 said:


> So I don't have a full length mirror right now,
> 
> I'm wearing my favorite BF cardigan, skinny jeans, and my rosella rasta flats, oh and still the ugly boot.



*missE* - i can't notice the ugly boot bc you look so cute! hope you get better soon!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you *phi*  I'm over this darn boot!
I went today for a checkup and 4 more weeks. 
Looks like flats are my bff for now.


----------



## Cityfashionista

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hey ladies, please don't forget to watermark your photos. I just had my "outfit" photos taken from this thread and is now on a listing on ebay.
> 
> Seller and ebay refuse to have it removed.


I'm sorry to hear this *CS *I hope you get everything sorted out.



mmmoussighi said:


> I wore this to a wedding last weekend.  I'm sure DH wouldn't mind that I cut him out, right?
> 
> Feticha's maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> (Why isn't my watermark showing?)





r6girl2005 said:


> Sporting my patent black Simples. I seriously could run a marathon in these





phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires





Helena928 said:


> haven't posted in awhile, here are two recent outfits wearing my loubs!





aoqtpi said:


> WOW, fantastic! Love the red contrast in the second-last picture!
> 
> My photos aren't nearly as good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how the dress is cowl-necked, two-tone and ruched.





misselizabeth22 said:


> So I don't have a full length mirror right now,
> 
> I'm wearing my favorite BF cardigan, skinny jeans, and my rosella rasta flats, oh and still the ugly boot.



You ladies all look amazing! 

*Elizabeth*, I hope your foot heals soon.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you *city*  I feel so limited to shoe selections right now.

Perhaps I should stock-pile some high ones


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you *phiphi*, *mmmoussighi*, *aoqtpi*,* Texlatina*, *Jonathan*, *Jenay* and* City*!!! http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=327669You guys are all so wonderful here!


----------



## r6girl2005

phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires





aoqtpi said:


> WOW, fantastic! Love the red contrast in the second-last picture!
> 
> My photos aren't nearly as good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how the dress is cowl-necked, two-tone and ruched.



You ladies look stunning in your dresses!



Helena928 said:


> haven't posted in awhile, here are two recent outfits wearing my loubs!



That pink blazer is TDF!!



misselizabeth22 said:


> So I don't have a full length mirror right now,
> 
> I'm wearing my favorite BF cardigan, skinny jeans, and my rosella rasta flats, oh and still the ugly boot.



Heal quickly misselizabeth!!


----------



## stilly

mmmoussighi said:


> Thanks, Stilly!!! And surprisingly, yes! I had been wearing them around the house to break them in, and they HURT! I thought I'd be screaming in pain within the hour. But I kept them on from about 6pm until midnight. Danced a BUNCH! Turned out they were more comfortable than I thought. I'll try to find some dancing pics to post!


 
I'd love to see your dancing pics!!!
I think the Fetichas get a bad rap.
I love the shape of the heel and I wore mine last week and found them pretty comfy.


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires


 
Love the look *phi*!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

Helena928 said:


> haven't posted in awhile, here are two recent outfits wearing my loubs!


 
You really put together some fantastic outfits *Helena*!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

aoqtpi said:


> WOW, fantastic! Love the red contrast in the second-last picture!
> 
> My photos aren't nearly as good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how the dress is cowl-necked, two-tone and ruched.


 
Your pics are great *aoqtpi*!!!
Love the dress and CLs!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

stilly said:


> I'd love to see your dancing pics!!!
> I think the Fetichas get a bad rap.
> I love the shape of the heel and I wore mine last week and found them pretty comfy.


 
Well, you can't see my shoes here (side note: when is DH gonna learn that shoes are an integral part of ANY picture!), but this was toward the end of the night, and me and Feticha were still going strong!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you *r6*  Soon! I say! 

Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## Cityfashionista

mmmoussighi said:


> Well, you can't see my shoes here (side note: when is DH gonna learn that shoes are an integral part of ANY picture!), but this was toward the end of the night, and me and Feticha were still going strong!




 my DH is the same way! 

You ladies look great though! You look like you had a blast!


----------



## BijouBleu

phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires



Gorg.......gorg.....gorgeous! 



aoqtpi said:


> WOW, fantastic! Love the red contrast in the second-last picture!
> 
> My photos aren't nearly as good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how the dress is cowl-necked, two-tone and ruched.



You look fantastic *Aoqtpi*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks great!


----------



## jeshika

Thanks for the reminder, *CS*!

Watersnake ADs' first day out!


----------



## NANI1972

Jess I love how you color coordinated your face with your shoes!  Tee hee

Seriously tho I Lurrrrve your ADs!


----------



## NANI1972

phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires


 
Oh my this is so striking! Love those shoes!


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Jess I love how you color coordinated your face with your shoes!  Tee hee
> 
> Seriously tho I Lurrrrve your ADs!



hahaha  *T*! I love them too! I think they are going to be my new favorite style!


----------



## juicyjeans

jeshika said:


> Thanks for the reminder, *CS*!
> 
> Watersnake ADs' first day out!


 
Amazing!!!


----------



## jeshika

phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires



Phi, i love this dress! What is it called?


----------



## calisurf

phiphi you look great!  
jeshika - I die, the blue is gorgeous

jeshika - the dress is leron, there is currently a size 2 on the bay


----------



## claudis_candy

first day out!  in movie theater "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides."


ps. of course it had to be.. I put my heel into a hole and get little scratch..


----------



## jeshika

juicyjeans said:


> Amazing!!!



thanks *juicy*!



calisurf said:


> phiphi you look great!
> jeshika - I die, the blue is gorgeous
> 
> jeshika - the dress is leron, there is currently a size 2 on the bay



 *cali*! i wish i could fit into a Sz 2! 

aren't the ADs amazing? I catch myself just staring at them in the middle of the day....


----------



## SassySarah

Going to a wedding in Vegas in my HP Batiks.


----------



## BellaShoes

Sassy! Fabulous Batiks!!!

claudis... perfect outfit!

Jeshika... love your RB AD's!


----------



## stilly

jeshika said:


> Thanks for the reminder, *CS*!
> 
> Watersnake ADs' first day out!


 
Amazing outfit and ADs *jeshika*!!!
I love the pop of the blue!!!


----------



## carlinha

omg i am sooo behind!!!  promise to go back and comment on everyone individually... you are all so beautiful and well-dressed!

but in the meantime...

i am woman, hear me ROAR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Splendid dress
AMQ leopard skull pashmina scarf
AMQ aviators
CL frutti frutti


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

carlinha said:


> omg i am sooo behind!!!  promise to go back and comment on everyone individually... you are all so beautiful and well-dressed!
> 
> but in the meantime...
> 
> i am woman, hear me ROAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid dress
> AMQ leopard skull pashmina scarf
> AMQ aviators
> CL frutti frutti



 you always look fab!!!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> omg i am sooo behind!!!  promise to go back and comment on everyone individually... you are all so beautiful and well-dressed!
> 
> but in the meantime...
> 
> i am woman, hear me ROAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid dress
> AMQ leopard skull pashmina scarf
> AMQ aviators
> CL frutti frutti


----------



## Dukeprincess

*jeshika:* Love the ADs!

*Claudis:* I am sorry about the scratch, but you look lovely!

*carlinha:* ROAR, love the entire look!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Another DVF + CL combo (it's chilly here)

DVF Syrahni and Simca High-Waist Trousers
CL Micro Booties


----------



## Weirdlo23

*Dukeprincess* - Wow! That's a pretty outfit, I'm loving that DVF top! 
*Carlinha* - Girl, you are too pretty! I love your shoes.


----------



## BijouBleu

carlinha said:


> omg i am sooo behind!!!  promise to go back and comment on everyone individually... you are all so beautiful and well-dressed!
> 
> but in the meantime...
> 
> i am woman, hear me ROAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid dress
> AMQ leopard skull pashmina scarf
> AMQ aviators
> CL frutti frutti



Stunning! I love your style.


----------



## carlinha

lovely ladies for all your comments! 

now going back!
*DC* - love that J Crew dress!  the print is amazing!
*Bella* - wow love the DVF Fleurette!  is it a dress or a top?
*araisin* - you look simply stunning!  congrats on the anniversary!
*r6* - what a great pairing!  love the purple.
*medicbean* - i love that wrap dress, it's one of my favorite styles.  what is hobbs?  where do you get it?
*aoqtpi* - i love the color of this dress.  just gorgeous.
*duke* - you are always so classy and well-put together.  there is not one outfit i don't love and wouldn't wear myself!
*tigertrixie* - black and hot pink always look great together!
*flip* - amazing in your maggies!
*05_sincere *- congrats on your MBA!  what an accomplishment!
*cts* - perfect pairing with the colors!!!  
*jeNYC* - sexy!  nude is so elongating on your legs.
*karen* - the red eel are perfect on you, and that outfit is so stylish!
*maryelle* - beautiful photo, you look so relaxed
*jenay* - ROARRRRRR!!!!  loving that dress girl, i want it!!!
*cfellis* - i love the MBP black crystal python and you look so sexy
*Gab* - looking hot in that red dress!  did you cause a traffic jam?!  
*mmmoussighi* - rouge metal patent is so gorgeous!  
*phi* - LOVE the DVF dress!!!!  WANT!!!
*helena928* - you are always just perfection
*jeshika* - WOW i love that pop of blue color on you!!!!!  amazing girl!
*claudis* - you look so casual chic!
*sassy* - cool dress and the shoes are amazing of course


----------



## cfellis522

claudis_candy said:


> first day out!  in movie theater "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides."
> 
> 
> ps. of course it had to be.. I put my heel into a hole and get little scratch..


 
Sorry to hear about the scratch, but you look great! Love the leggings (esp the zipper at the ankle) and they go great with your CLs!!!



SassySarah said:


> Going to a wedding in Vegas in my HP Batiks.


 
Love your Batiks! I wear my RonRon Batiks all the time!



carlinha said:


> omg i am sooo behind!!! promise to go back and comment on everyone individually... you are all so beautiful and well-dressed!
> 
> but in the meantime...
> 
> i am woman, hear me ROAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid dress
> AMQ leopard skull pashmina scarf
> AMQ aviators
> CL frutti frutti


 
Ahhh, frutti frutti! Love them! You look so great! When are you coming to TX to go shopping with me! 




jeshika said:


> Thanks for the reminder, *CS*!
> 
> Watersnake ADs' first day out!


 
Love the blue color! Great "pop" to draw your eyes too!!!

Everyone looks just great!!!!!

Caroline


----------



## cfellis522

Dukeprincess said:


> Another DVF + CL combo (it's chilly here)
> 
> DVF Syrahni and Simca High-Waist Trousers
> CL Micro Booties


 

Duke,

Love that DvF top!  I tried some very similar tops on this weekend.  

Caroline


----------



## phiphi

misselizabeth22 said:


> Thank you *phi*  I'm over this darn boot! I went today for a checkup and 4 more weeks.
> Looks like flats are my bff for now.


 
4 weeks will be over in no time!! 



Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies all look amazing!


 
thank you *city*!



r6girl2005 said:


> You ladies look stunning in your dresses!


 
thanks *R6*!


----------



## phiphi

stilly said:


> Love the look *phi*!!! Beautiful!!!


 
thank you *stilly*!! 



BijouBleu said:


> Gorg.......gorg.....gorgeous!


 
thanks *bijou*!



jeshika said:


> Thanks for the reminder, *CS*!
> 
> Watersnake ADs' first day out!


 
*jeshika *- the blue is just so STUNNING!! wowwww!



NANI1972 said:


> Oh my this is so striking! Love those shoes!


 
thanks *nani*!



calisurf said:


> phiphi you look great!
> jeshika - I die, the blue is gorgeous. jeshika - the dress is leron, there is currently a size 2 on the bay


 
thank you *cali* - miss seeing you around! hope you are well!


----------



## phiphi

claudis_candy said:


> first day out!  in movie theater "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides." ps. of course it had to be.. I put my heel into a hole and get little scratch..


 
booey on the scratch but you look fabulous!!



SassySarah said:


> Going to a wedding in Vegas in my HP Batiks.


 
love the batiks!! 



carlinha said:


> omg i am sooo behind!!! promise to go back and comment on everyone individually... you are all so beautiful and well-dressed! but in the meantime...
> i am woman, hear me ROAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid dress
> AMQ leopard skull pashmina scarf
> AMQ aviators
> CL frutti frutti


 
FIERCE!!!!!!!!! i love that dress on you (okay. wait. i love everything else too!! )



Dukeprincess said:


> Another DVF + CL combo (it's chilly here)
> 
> DVF Syrahni and Simca High-Waist Trousers
> CL Micro Booties


 
*duke - *perfect combination! you look so elegant!


----------



## phiphi

with my beloved citys for a casual friday - first time wearing open toed shoes this season!! squee! (i think they're calling for more rain but i give up) lol.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

phiphi said:


> with my beloved citys for a casual friday - first time wearing open toed shoes this season!! squee! (i think they're calling for more rain but i give up) lol.


 

mmmmmm yum yum yum *P!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

*weirdlo, carlinha, cfellis and P!*

*P*: You look stunning as usual.  I am seriously coming to raid your closet.


----------



## kat99

From my blog - nude Decolletes:


----------



## soleilbrun

I haven't stopped by in a while but  I see you ladies are still doing it up nicely!  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## claudis_candy

thank u *carlinha* and everyone!


----------



## juicyjeans

phiphi said:


> with my beloved citys for a casual friday - first time wearing open toed shoes this season!! squee! (i think they're calling for more rain but i give up) lol.


Love your outfit *phiphi *!!! 



kat99 said:


> From my blog - nude Decolletes:


The Decollettes are FAB *kat *


----------



## cts900

I am soooooo behind and you have my deepest apologies ladies for the general shout out, but WOW, you all look incredible. 

*car*, I am dying over the combo of your scarf and FF!
*phi*, your last two looks are TDF.  I love how brave you are with bold color!
*duke,* all hail the queen.


----------



## jeshika

*Bella*, *stilly*,* Duke*, *carlinha *and *cfellis*!


----------



## jeshika

Breaking out the kitty!!! MBP 100  SO COMFY!!!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

jeshika said:


> Breaking out the kitty!!! MBP 100  SO COMFY!!!!!!



 the leopard MBP


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeshika said:


> Breaking out the kitty!!! MBP 100  SO COMFY!!!!!!



JESHIKA! Great outfit!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> Thanks for the reminder, *CS*!
> 
> Watersnake ADs' first day out!



Beautiful shoes - such a dreamy color!!!



claudis_candy said:


> first day out! in movie theater "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides."
> 
> 
> ps. of course it had to be.. I put my heel into a hole and get little scratch..



Great nudes on you!! And we're seeing the movie tonight as well! I'll wear my CLs too 



SassySarah said:


> Going to a wedding in Vegas in my HP Batiks.



You look gorgeous babe!! Those shoes are TDF!



carlinha said:


> omg i am sooo behind!!!  promise to go back and comment on everyone individually... you are all so beautiful and well-dressed!
> 
> but in the meantime...
> 
> i am woman, hear me ROAR
> Splendid dress
> AMQ leopard skull pashmina scarf
> AMQ aviators
> CL frutti frutti



You always look fantastic but that pashmina... I die!



Dukeprincess said:


> Another DVF + CL combo (it's chilly here)
> 
> DVF Syrahni and Simca High-Waist Trousers
> CL Micro Booties



You look fantastic - very chic! I need more DVF in my wardrobe 



phiphi said:


> with my beloved citys for a casual friday - first time wearing open toed shoes this season!! squee! (i think they're calling for more rain but i give up) lol.



I LOVE the way you combine colors  - LOVE IT!



kat99 said:


> From my blog - nude Decolletes:



You look very cute!



jeshika said:


> Breaking out the kitty!!! MBP 100 SO COMFY!!!!!!



Those are HOT! I'm kicking myself in the rear end for not getting the MBP when I had the chance


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by Saks to try on the baseball LPs (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next Wednesday... My birthday is next Saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our Lake of the Ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next Friday -- I think he was hoping I'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales 

Anyway, here is me in a Saks fitting room: oversize Prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, Christian Dior bag, Watersnake Saba Daffs, and a Theory dress


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

^^^^ Wowzers!!!! You look FAB!!! The watersnake Daffs!!!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

schnauzercrazy said:


> i had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by saks to try on the baseball lps (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next wednesday... My birthday is next saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our lake of the ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next friday -- i think he was hoping i'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a saks fitting room: Oversize prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, christian dior bag, watersnake saba daffs, and a theory dress


 
holy sh** that's hot!!!  Woohoo!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by Saks to try on the baseball LPs (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next Wednesday... My birthday is next Saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our Lake of the Ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next Friday -- I think he was hoping I'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a Saks fitting room: oversize Prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, Christian Dior bag, Watersnake Saba Daffs, and a Theory dress


 


Perfect babe!!


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by Saks to try on the baseball LPs (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next Wednesday... My birthday is next Saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our Lake of the Ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next Friday -- I think he was hoping I'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a Saks fitting room: oversize Prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, Christian Dior bag, Watersnake Saba Daffs, and a Theory dress



You look amazing! Love the Saba with that outfit!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by Saks to try on the baseball LPs (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next Wednesday... My birthday is next Saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our Lake of the Ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next Friday -- I think he was hoping I'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a Saks fitting room: oversize Prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, Christian Dior bag, Watersnake Saba Daffs, and a Theory dress



Gorgeous! Love the entire outfit!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Another DVF + CL combo (it's chilly here)
> 
> DVF Syrahni and Simca High-Waist Trousers
> CL Micro Booties


 


phiphi said:


> with my beloved citys for a casual friday - first time wearing open toed shoes this season!! squee! (i think they're calling for more rain but i give up) lol.


 
You two ladies are always just the epitome of chic.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Breaking out the kitty!!! MBP 100  SO COMFY!!!!!!


 
yay! loves it!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SpoiledPrincess said:


> ^^^^ Wowzers!!!! You look FAB!!! The watersnake Daffs!!!!!





mmmoussighi said:


> holy sh** that's hot!!!  Woohoo!





jenaywins said:


> Perfect babe!!





candyapples88 said:


> You look amazing! Love the Saba with that outfit!





KarenBorter said:


> Gorgeous! Love the entire outfit!



Thanks so much!! You're very, very sweet! I love me some Daffies!!!


----------



## icecreamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by Saks to try on the baseball LPs (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next Wednesday... My birthday is next Saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our Lake of the Ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next Friday -- I think he was hoping I'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a Saks fitting room: oversize Prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, Christian Dior bag, Watersnake Saba Daffs, and a Theory dress


You look so freaking hawt!


----------



## icecreamom

jeshika said:


> Breaking out the kitty!!! MBP 100  SO COMFY!!!!!!


We are shoe twins! You look very pretty! 


Dukeprincess said:


> Another DVF + CL combo (it's chilly here)
> 
> DVF Syrahni and Simca High-Waist Trousers
> CL Micro Booties


You are my hero for making those pants look like perfection, I looked like  joke on them... Anyways, you look perfect!



phiphi said:


> with my beloved citys for a casual friday - first time wearing open toed shoes this season!! squee! (i think they're calling for more rain but i give up) lol.


Phi, hon! So cute, is your blazer from Zara? I love it! I may have to go back there again and get me some more goodies


----------



## sophinette007

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wore the beige Daffs last night to date night


 
You look amazing in that gorgeous dress and the Daf are so gorgy on you! I can't wait receiving mine! Beige daf are the best pick!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

icecreamom said:


> You look so freaking hawt!



Thank you!! You're too sweet!!



sophinette007 said:


> You look amazing in that gorgeous dress and the Daf are so gorgy on you! I can't wait receiving mine! Beige daf are the best pick!



I LOVE the beige Daffs!! You found a pair? Congrats!!! Please post photos when you get them! SHOE TWINS


----------



## nunumgl

*Schnauzer* - You have a killer figure!!!


----------



## nunumgl

*carlinha * - I LOVE the outfit! an amazing way to do animal print!


----------



## jeshika

*Schnauzer*, you look SICK (in a totally mindblowingly awesome way), woman! The Dafs look FAB on you! You and *jenay *are my daf idols!!!!!!


----------



## nunumgl

*Maryelle - *absolutely gorgeous photo!!! downloading the app right now


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nunumgl said:


> *Schnauzer* - You have a killer figure!!!





jeshika said:


> *Schnauzer*, you look SICK (in a totally mindblowingly awesome way), woman! The Dafs look FAB on you! You and *jenay *are my daf idols!!!!!!



Ladies - you're TOO SWEET!! Seriously! THANK YOU! We're on our way to see Pirates of the Caribbean and I'm wearing the (new to me) black Maggies - two pairs in one day - I'm a lucky, lucky girl


----------



## kvjohns614

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by Saks to try on the baseball LPs (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next Wednesday... My birthday is next Saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our Lake of the Ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next Friday -- I think he was hoping I'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a Saks fitting room: oversize Prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, Christian Dior bag, Watersnake Saba Daffs, and a Theory dress


 
This outfit is pure perfection! Have a great trip!!!


----------



## nunumgl

*cts900* - such a sweet and romantic outfit! Perfect for the occasion.


*FlipDiver* - I absolutely love your dress, the draping is gorgeous! Proves less is more 


*carlinha* - Stunning as always!



*araisin* - Great outfit! 


*FlipDiver* - I have been looking to get the Triclo for awhile...I think you just convinced me!


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> mmmmmm yum yum yum *P!*



*nakie* - you are the sweetest thing on this whole entire planet. 



Dukeprincess said:


> *weirdlo, carlinha, cfellis and P!*
> 
> *P*: You look stunning as usual.  I am seriously coming to raid your closet.



lol *duke* - loves it! 



kat99 said:


> From my blog - nude Decolletes:



that is your perfect nude!



juicyjeans said:


> Love your outfit *phiphi *!!![/B]



thank you juicy! 



cts900 said:


> I am soooooo behind and you have my deepest apologies ladies for the general shout out, but WOW, you all look incredible.
> 
> *car*, I am dying over the combo of your scarf and FF!
> *phi*, your last two looks are TDF.  I love how brave you are with bold color!
> *duke,* all hail the queen.



thank you dear cts! i have been reeeeeallly trying hard not to wear my usual mix of "colour", which is black, gray and white. 



jeshika said:


> Breaking out the kitty!!! MBP 100  SO COMFY!!!!!!



WAAAANNNNTTTT!! you look so amazing!!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I LOVE the way you combine colors  - LOVE IT!







SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by Saks to try on the baseball LPs (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next Wednesday... My birthday is next Saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our Lake of the Ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next Friday -- I think he was hoping I'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a Saks fitting room: oversize Prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, Christian Dior bag, Watersnake Saba Daffs, and a Theory dress



OWWW! you have an amazing figure - love the outfit!!! 



jenaywins said:


> You two ladies are always just the epitome of chic.



jenay, you are too kind!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *Schnauzer*, you look SICK (in a totally mindblowingly awesome way), woman! The Dafs look FAB on you! You and *jenay *are my daf idols!!!!!!


----------



## phiphi

icecreamom said:


> Phi, hon! So cute, is your blazer from Zara? I love it! I may have to go back there again and get me some more goodies



thanks hon!! yes it is! (and yes you do!!!)


----------



## jenayb

Happy hour! Happy hour! All black Panier! Happy hour!


----------



## jeNYC

^so chic!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous Jenay! Love the Bal!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Jenay!


----------



## kat99

Thank you everybody - Jenay you look fabulous! I love this thread...endless eye candy and great outfits


----------



## Luv n bags

Jenay, love the Bal!

Putting together an outfit for an upcoming event:
Michael Kors top
BCBG studded bandage skirt
Pigalle Spikes


----------



## nalexis2121

schnauzercrazy said:


> i had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by saks to try on the baseball lps (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next wednesday... My birthday is next saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our lake of the ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next friday -- i think he was hoping i'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a saks fitting room: Oversize prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, christian dior bag, watersnake saba daffs, and a theory dress



fab!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


schnauzercrazy said:


> i had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by saks to try on the baseball lps (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next wednesday... My birthday is next saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our lake of the ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next friday -- i think he was hoping i'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a saks fitting room: Oversize prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, christian dior bag, watersnake saba daffs, and a theory dress


----------



## Louboufan

Beautiful!


kat99 said:


> From my blog - nude Decolletes:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

kvjohns614 said:


> This outfit is pure perfection! Have a great trip!!!





phiphi said:


> OWWW! you have an amazing figure - love the outfit!!!





nalexis2121 said:


> fab!





Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you so much ladies!! You're all so, so sweet!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Happy hour! Happy hour! All black Panier! Happy hour!



Babe, you look AWESOME!!! What color is that Bal? It looks terrific with the black outfit and the Paniers!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

tigertrixie said:


> Jenay, love the Bal!
> 
> Putting together an outfit for an upcoming event:
> Michael Kors top
> BCBG studded bandage skirt
> Pigalle Spikes



You look very sexy in that outfit and I love the black spiked Pigalles on you!! Will you wear a jacket over it? It's very sexy either way!


----------



## Luv n bags

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look very sexy in that outfit and I love the black spiked Pigalles on you!! Will you wear a jacket over it? It's very sexy either way!


 
I have a cropped leather jacket that I wear with these type of outfits.  Or, I have a cashmere blazer that I can wear over this to give it more of a professional vibe.  Personally, I like the bad, biker chick look!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Babe, you look AWESOME!!! What color is that Bal? It looks terrific with the black outfit and the Paniers!!



Thanks hon!!! The colour is Militaire.  with rose gold hardware. Beautiful. Loves it.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

J'enay, the Maggies you inspired are perfection -- DH says they're his faves. 







We just got back from seeing Pirates of the Caribbean (very cute, especially the Keith Richards cameo!) - above is my attempt at self-portraiture just outside Theaters at Canal Place - and now that my feet are officially shot after the Daff/Maggie combo, I'm going to put them up and browse through everything I missed on the forum in the last few days.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Thanks hon!!! The colour is Militaire.  with rose gold hardware. Beautiful. Loves it.



It IS beautiful... and.... um.... I know it's not polite to ask this but.... how big is that rock?!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> J'enay, the Maggies you inspired are perfection -- DH says they're his faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from seeing Pirates of the Caribbean (very cute, especially the Keith Richards cameo!) - above is my attempt at self-portraiture just outside Theaters at Canal Place - and now that my feet are officially shot after the Daff/Maggie combo, I'm going to put them up and browse through everything I missed on the forum in the last few days.





Your figure is tdf chick. And um. Hello Maggies!!!


----------



## Nolia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> J'enay, the Maggies you inspired are perfection -- DH says they're his faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from seeing Pirates of the Caribbean (very cute, especially the Keith Richards cameo!) - above is my attempt at self-portraiture just outside Theaters at Canal Place - and now that my feet are officially shot after the Daff/Maggie combo, I'm going to put them up and browse through everything I missed on the forum in the last few days.



I love the Maggies, the hardest choice is just WHICH COLOR!?  Lol the black looks sooooooo good on you.  Versatile no less!!  I'm still looking for these in 160!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It IS beautiful... and.... um.... I know it's not polite to ask this but.... how big is that rock?!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I have to go WAAAAY back (back into time! *that's from a song) for this...



BellaShoes said:


> Couple of DVF/ CL parings...
> 
> DVF Fleurette (although the outfit never came to fruition...DH does not like the dress on me) paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Kid Hyper Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF Broken Waves paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and Black Patent Metallikas



I love both on you but the Broken Waves is definitely my fave! Sexy lady!!



araisin said:


> Ok, I'm going to try to post a pic. I just signed up for photobucket, so this may go horribly wrong. Let's try it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing: Riller & Fount mini dress (as a top), INC "wet" leggings, CL black patent VPs
> 
> This was the first time I ever wore my first pair of CLs -- a 7th wedding anniversary present from my husband. I was so excited. The whole night, I just kept thinking to myself, "I'm wearing Louboutins. I'm fancy!"



You did an awesome job posting that photo and now that you have photobucket, I hope there will be more 'cause you looked HOT!



r6girl2005 said:


> Here is outfit for the day. My sweater does NOT really match the shoes but its sweater weather today and I wanted to wear the biancas so badly!
> 
> Sweater is H&M, jeans are levis and of course the Amethyst Biancas



Those amethyste Biancas are gorgeous - you wear them really, really well!



medicbean said:


> So i had a surgical society agm thing last night and this was what i wore, i wonder how big the pic will come out, here goes anyway!
> dress was from hobbs and the first outing with nude VPs!



Gorgeous nude VPs - I bet you out-shined everyone there!



aoqtpi said:


> Same outfit from a few days back, but with Almerias and my new watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with Almerias. I need to find more shorts to wear for work...



That watch IS sexy and the Almerias are terrific on you! You've got some sexy legs lady!!


----------



## phiphi

jenaywins said:


> Happy hour! Happy hour! All black Panier! Happy hour!





tigertrixie said:


> Putting together an outfit for an upcoming event:
> Michael Kors top
> BCBG studded bandage skirt
> Pigalle Spikes





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> J'enay, the Maggies you inspired are perfection -- DH says they're his faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from seeing Pirates of the Caribbean (very cute, especially the Keith Richards cameo!) - above is my attempt at self-portraiture just outside Theaters at Canal Place - and now that my feet are officially shot after the Daff/Maggie combo, I'm going to put them up and browse through everything I missed on the forum in the last few days.



omg ladies!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's yet another hurried BB picture taken on my way to work today.
> 
> DVF pants, DVF Parisse cami, gifted necklace, J.Crew cardi, CL New Simples



You wear your clothes with such elegance!! Another awesome outfit!



tigertrixie said:


> All you ladies are so sophisticated and beautiful!
> 
> Here I am with my new hot fuschia MJ bag, paired up with a random black dress and my hot fuschia suede Rolandos.  They are not a perfect match and I don't think I will wear them together, but it sure is a fun color!



I love them together - I don't think they have to match exactly. I think the MJ & CL combo looks terrific!



FlipDiver said:


> Kenneth Cole dress with my black Maggies



First, you are incredibly beautiful! Second, shoe twins!! You don't just wear those Maggies, you OWN them! Way to go, babe!!



05_sincere said:


> Here is a quick picture of me after receiving my MBA today....It's time to party......
> Express white pants & Michael Kors Top and of course Melita CL's



Congrats on your MBA and your CLs are gorgeous! (BTW, I think we're pant twins! I love the way Express pants fit) 



cts900 said:


> I posted the dress in the non-CL indulgences thread when I brought it home, but here I am again in my Anthro dress with my lilac delfin wedges for my little brother's engagement party.



CTS, you look beautiful! The colors are perfect for spring!



jeNYC said:


> Damn everyone looks good!!!
> 
> here I am wearing my Nude Decollete and my cousin wearing Black leather Ron Rons



Gorgeous photos - you look like you're having so much fun!!



KarenBorter said:


> Impromptu outfit pic at Robertson today returning my Chantilly Lace Bianca (in a 37.5 if anyone needs) and then finding the LP Red Eel ...



Karen, those shoes on you.... Seriously, they're AMAZING! I hope you bought them!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> This is a two part post!
> 
> Went out for a girl's night Friday... Wore Hola Chica to happy hour for the first part of the night, then did a sneak change into the Luxura for the second part of the night at the clubs.



I honestly love both but the Luxuras -- two thumbs up, shoe twin!! You have terrific taste!



cfellis522 said:


> Here are mine for the past weekend:
> 
> Saturday Morning:
> Ralph Lauren Black Polo
> Rock and Republic Jeans
> Peacock Blue Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Night (Date Night to a concert):
> Ralph Lauren Boatneck Dress
> Ralph Lauren Belt
> Black Crystal Python Madam Butterfly Pumps
> (Unveiled these yesterday!)



Both looks are terrific on you! Hope you had a great time!



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> this is earlier on, on the same day as below.. i just changed my dress and changed out of my sonietta flats
> 
> 
> hailing a cab in the city to go to the the tribeca grand hotel for a party w/ c'est moi booties



You look smokin' hot in the booties!!! 



KarenBorter said:


> Later on Saturday (after getting the LP's) Me at LACMA posing with the promo for Tim Burton's exhibit coming on May 29th. Wearing my AD Nude 100mm



I love that nude on you!



mmmoussighi said:


> I wore this to a wedding last weekend.  I'm sure DH wouldn't mind that I cut him out, right?
> 
> Feticha's maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Why isn't my watermark showing?)



Congrats on getting the Fetichas AND breaking them in!! You looked amazing at that wedding and judging from the photos, also had a blast!




phiphi said:


> today at work in dvf and rouge buenos aires



I love them on you -- you always look so well put together, like you have a stylist hiding in your closet!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Helena928 said:


> haven't posted in awhile, here are two recent outfits wearing my loubs!



Love the way you mix your colors! Gorgeous!



aoqtpi said:


> WOW, fantastic! Love the red contrast in the second-last picture!
> 
> My photos aren't nearly as good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how the dress is cowl-necked, two-tone and ruched.



You have terrific taste, not to mention you looking absolutely smoking hot in that dress!!



misselizabeth22 said:


> So I don't have a full length mirror right now,
> 
> I'm wearing my favorite BF cardigan, skinny jeans, and my rosella rasta flats, oh and still the ugly boot.



It's a super cute flat you have on -- I hope your foot heals soon so you can wear the matching pair!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> I love the Maggies, the hardest choice is just WHICH COLOR!?  Lol the black looks sooooooo good on you.  Versatile no less!!  I'm still looking for these in 160!



Thank you so much! I was lucky enough to find these in 160 on the 'Bay -- I wanted black precisely because I thought it would be most versatile but now that DH loves them, I feel justified in getting more! I'm already on the list for the purple & oyster combo for fall (just the 140s this time, not 160s - don't know who'll have the 160s). Hope you find your perfect pair!!


----------



## nalexis2121

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> J'enay, the Maggies you inspired are perfection -- DH says they're his faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from seeing Pirates of the Caribbean (very cute, especially the Keith Richards cameo!) - above is my attempt at self-portraiture just outside Theaters at Canal Place - and now that my feet are officially shot after the Daff/Maggie combo, I'm going to put them up and browse through everything I missed on the forum in the last few days.



another WINNING combo...grrr i wanna raid ur closet!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nalexis2121 said:


> another WINNING combo...grrr i wanna raid ur closet!



That's awesome 'cause I want to raid yours  I've got my eye on your Daffs


----------



## ilovemylilo

I love this!  



jenaywins said:


> Happy hour! Happy hour! All black Panier! Happy hour!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> Happy hour! Happy hour! All black Panier! Happy hour!



*jenay, *Wow!! Totally gorgeous!!  
*
SchnauzerCrazy*, Love both of your outfits!


----------



## Luv n bags

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> J'enay, the Maggies you inspired are perfection -- DH says they're his faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from seeing Pirates of the Caribbean (very cute, especially the Keith Richards cameo!) - above is my attempt at self-portraiture just outside Theaters at Canal Place - and now that my feet are officially shot after the Daff/Maggie combo, I'm going to put them up and browse through everything I missed on the forum in the last few days.


 
Love your outfit!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Jönathan;19004124 said:
			
		

> *jenay, *Wow!! Totally gorgeous!!
> *
> SchnauzerCrazy*, Love both of your outfits!





tigertrixie said:


> Love your outfit!



Thank you very much!! You're both very sweet!!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Karen, those shoes on you.... Seriously, they're AMAZING! I hope you bought them!!



Thanks darlin' ... I did (please see avatar) ... I actually traded these for the lace Bianca's that were giving me such headaches. I just got the LP's back tonight and am wearing them out tomorrow with a Bettie Page dress I bought ... yes, there will be photos


----------



## jenayb

tigertrixie said:


> Jenay, love the Bal!
> 
> Putting together an outfit for an upcoming event:
> Michael Kors top
> BCBG studded bandage skirt
> Pigalle Spikes



WOWWWWWW!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;19004124 said:
			
		

> *jenay, *Wow!! Totally gorgeous!!
> *
> SchnauzerCrazy*, Love both of your outfits!



Hehe!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> J'enay, the Maggies you inspired are perfection -- DH says they're his faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from seeing Pirates of the Caribbean (very cute, especially the Keith Richards cameo!) - above is my attempt at self-portraiture just outside Theaters at Canal Place - and now that my feet are officially shot after the Daff/Maggie combo, I'm going to put them up and browse through everything I missed on the forum in the last few days.



What a great outfit! I love your Maggie's and can't wait to get mine! I think the toe tap is so beautiful and it really adds to the shoe. Really a head turner (as YOU are!) Beautiful shoe for a beautiful lady! 

And thank you dear for the Nude AD compliment. I am so happy that the CL Nude is my "true" nude. I think when I actually get spray tanned again they will still look really nice.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> What a great outfit! I love your Maggie's and can't wait to get mine! I think the toe tap is so beautiful and it really adds to the shoe. Really a head turner (as YOU are!) Beautiful shoe for a beautiful lady!
> 
> And thank you dear for the Nude AD compliment. I am so happy that the CL Nude is my "true" nude. I think when I actually get spray tanned again they will still look really nice.



You're TOO sweet! Thank you! I think you'll absolutely love the Maggies! I love the toe cap too - makes me feel like such a badass


----------



## carlinha

THANK YOU LADIES!!!



phiphi said:


> with my beloved citys for a casual friday - first time wearing open toed shoes this season!! squee! (i think they're calling for more rain but i give up) lol.



*phi* you are amazing.  i love that jacket, where did you get it from??!!



kat99 said:


> From my blog - nude Decolletes:



i love everything about this outfit *kat*!



jeshika said:


> Breaking out the kitty!!! MBP 100 SO COMFY!!!!!!



meow *jeshika*!  seems like everyone's feeling their leopard print lately 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by Saks to try on the baseball LPs (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next Wednesday... My birthday is next Saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our Lake of the Ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next Friday -- I think he was hoping I'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a Saks fitting room: oversize Prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, Christian Dior bag, Watersnake Saba Daffs, and a Theory dress



*schnauzer* you look perfect.  and that body of yours!!!! 



jenaywins said:


> Happy hour! Happy hour! All black Panier! Happy hour!



love everything *jenay*, but i am distracted by your bal!



tigertrixie said:


> Jenay, love the Bal!
> 
> Putting together an outfit for an upcoming event:
> Michael Kors top
> BCBG studded bandage skirt
> Pigalle Spikes



wow, that skirt is just perfect with the shoes *tiger*!!!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> J'enay, the Maggies you inspired are perfection -- DH says they're his faves.
> We just got back from seeing Pirates of the Caribbean (very cute, especially the Keith Richards cameo!) - above is my attempt at self-portraiture just outside Theaters at Canal Place - and now that my feet are officially shot after the Daff/Maggie combo, I'm going to put them up and browse through everything I missed on the forum in the last few days.



hahaha i want to go see that movie too... just got back from seeing Bridesmaids instead with the girls.  it was funny.  another  outfit *schnauzer*!!!


----------



## carlinha

outfit tonight to the movies with the girls...
Orion London dress, AMQ knuckle duster, fuxia satin youpli 
spring has sprung!


----------



## Luv n bags

carlinha said:


> outfit tonight to the movies with the girls...
> Orion London dress, AMQ knuckle duster, fuxia satin youpli
> spring has sprung!


Carlinha, I love that you get so dressed up to go to the movies.  Your outfits are so feminine and pretty!


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love both on you but the Broken Waves is definitely my fave! Sexy lady!!



Thanks *SCrazy*! The DVF fluerette left for a new home the day after that pic was taken....

Love your Maggies!


----------



## FlipDiver

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> First, you are incredibly beautiful! Second, shoe twins!! You don't just wear those Maggies, you OWN them! Way to go, babe!!



Aww, thanks *A*!  Shoe twins


----------



## Cityfashionista

carlinha said:


> omg i am sooo behind!!!  promise to go back and comment on everyone individually... you are all so beautiful and well-dressed!
> 
> but in the meantime...
> 
> i am woman, hear me ROAR
> Splendid dress
> AMQ leopard skull pashmina scarf
> AMQ aviators
> CL frutti frutti





Dukeprincess said:


> Another DVF + CL combo (it's chilly here)
> 
> DVF Syrahni and Simca High-Waist Trousers
> CL Micro Booties





phiphi said:


> with my beloved citys for a casual friday - first time wearing open toed shoes this season!! squee! (i think they're calling for more rain but i give up) lol.





kat99 said:


> From my blog - nude Decolletes:





jeshika said:


> Breaking out the kitty!!! MBP 100  SO COMFY!!!!!!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by Saks to try on the baseball LPs (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next Wednesday... My birthday is next Saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our Lake of the Ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next Friday -- I think he was hoping I'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a Saks fitting room: oversize Prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, Christian Dior bag, Watersnake Saba Daffs, and a Theory dress





jenaywins said:


> Happy hour! Happy hour! All black Panier! Happy hour!





tigertrixie said:


> Jenay, love the Bal!
> 
> Putting together an outfit for an upcoming event:
> Michael Kors top
> BCBG studded bandage skirt
> Pigalle Spikes





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> J'enay, the Maggies you inspired are perfection -- DH says they're his faves.
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from seeing Pirates of the Caribbean (very cute, especially the Keith Richards cameo!) - above is my attempt at self-portraiture just outside Theaters at Canal Place - and now that my feet are officially shot after the Daff/Maggie combo, I'm going to put them up and browse through everything I missed on the forum in the last few days.





carlinha said:


> outfit tonight to the movies with the girls...
> Orion London dress, AMQ knuckle duster, fuxia satin youpli
> spring has sprung!




You ladies look fabulous!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> Thanks for the reminder, *CS*!
> 
> Watersnake ADs' first day out!





claudis_candy said:


> first day out!  in movie theater "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides."
> 
> 
> ps. of course it had to be.. I put my heel into a hole and get little scratch..





SassySarah said:


> Going to a wedding in Vegas in my HP Batiks.




Looking good ladies!


----------



## karwood

Everyone looks soooo fab in their outfits! I'm impressed how nice everyone looks going to  the movies. I usually wear jeans and flats, but then again, when DH and I go to the movies it is usually a very low key evening for us.


----------



## KarenBorter

I am loving all the outfit pics ... I stalk this thread constantly


----------



## jeNYC

tigertrixie said:


> Jenay, love the Bal!
> 
> Putting together an outfit for an upcoming event:
> Michael Kors top
> BCBG studded bandage skirt
> Pigalle Spikes


 
So edgy and feminine at the same time!!


jeshika said:


> Breaking out the kitty!!! MBP 100  SO COMFY!!!!!!


 
I really love those MBP!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by Saks to try on the baseball LPs (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next Wednesday... My birthday is next Saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our Lake of the Ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next Friday -- I think he was hoping I'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a Saks fitting room: oversize Prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, Christian Dior bag, Watersnake Saba Daffs, and a Theory dress


 
You make those shoes look even hotter!



carlinha said:


> outfit tonight to the movies with the girls...
> Orion London dress, AMQ knuckle duster, fuxia satin youpli
> spring has sprung!


 
I loveeeeeeeee pink and I adore your youpli


----------



## Hipployta

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> J'enay, the Maggies you inspired are perfection -- DH says they're his faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from seeing Pirates of the Caribbean (very cute, especially the Keith Richards cameo!) - above is my attempt at self-portraiture just outside Theaters at Canal Place - and now that my feet are officially shot after the Daff/Maggie combo, I'm going to put them up and browse through everything I missed on the forum in the last few days.



Aww...so tiny.

I've given up on finding black Maggie 160s in a 38 (my TTS). I might buy a 38.5 and get some huge insoles lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> outfit tonight to the movies with the girls...
> Orion London dress, AMQ knuckle duster, fuxia satin youpli
> spring has sprung!



You look fantastic! I love the CL and McQueen pairings! And I really liked Bridesmaids, too - such a fun movie to see with your girlfriends


----------



## AEGIS

love the color combo!!



phiphi said:


> with my beloved citys for a casual friday - first time wearing open toed shoes this season!! squee! (i think they're calling for more rain but i give up) lol.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> *schnauzer* you look perfect.  and that body of yours!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha i want to go see that movie too... just got back from seeing Bridesmaids instead with the girls.  it was funny.  another  outfit *schnauzer*!!!



Thanks again! You're very, very sweet!



BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *SCrazy*! The DVF fluerette left for a new home the day after that pic was taken....
> 
> Love your Maggies!



I am very fortunate to have found them! They're beautiful



Hipployta said:


> Aww...so tiny.
> 
> I've given up on finding black Maggie 160s in a 38 (my TTS). I might buy a 38.5 and get some huge insoles lol



I hope you find them soon! I wish you J'enay's luck in finding shoes


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks again! You're very, very sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> I am very fortunate to have found them! They're beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you find them soon! I wish you J'enay's luck in finding shoes


----------



## cts900

Thank you everyone for your lovely words awhile back! 

*car*: Another perfect look.  

*Schnauzer*: Thank you so much, hun.  I am delighted every time you post.  You always look so well put together and utterly confident--which I greatly admire.  

*tiger*: Soooooooooo super hot! 

*jenay*: You are able to be both sexy and adorable...winning combo, lovebug.  

*phi:*  

*nunumgl*: Thank you, babe! 

*jesh*: You look fabulous!


----------



## jenayb

*Cts*


----------



## KarenBorter

Afternoon Movie (Pirates) and then Dinner
Dress: Bettie Page (decided to not wear the petticoat underneath)
Shoes: Red Eel Lady Peep


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Happy hour! Happy hour! All black Panier! Happy hour!


*jenay*, you look beautiful!!!!!! you are one stylin' mama! 



tigertrixie said:


> Jenay, love the Bal!
> 
> Putting together an outfit for an upcoming event:
> Michael Kors top
> BCBG studded bandage skirt
> Pigalle Spikes



*TT*, i love this outfit! You look so great! Where are Baby and Pebbles? 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> J'enay, the Maggies you inspired are perfection -- DH says they're his faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from seeing Pirates of the Caribbean (very cute, especially the Keith Richards cameo!) - above is my attempt at self-portraiture just outside Theaters at Canal Place - and now that my feet are officially shot after the Daff/Maggie combo, I'm going to put them up and browse through everything I missed on the forum in the last few days.



Gorgeous, *Schnauzer*!!!! I bet you were the most fabulous lady in the theatre! 



carlinha said:


> outfit tonight to the movies with the girls...
> Orion London dress, AMQ knuckle duster, fuxia satin youpli
> spring has sprung!



*C*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i love love love love love those youplis. they look so faaaab on you! Great outfit!



KarenBorter said:


> Afternoon Movie (Pirates) and then Dinner
> Dress: Bettie Page (decided to not wear the petticoat underneath)
> Shoes: Red Eel Lady Peep


Love the dress and the shoes, *KB*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> Gorgeous, *Schnauzer*!!!! I bet you were the most fabulous lady in the theatre!



Thanks so much! You're too sweet!


----------



## juicyjeans

KarenBorter said:


> Afternoon Movie (Pirates) and then Dinner
> Dress: Bettie Page (decided to not wear the petticoat underneath)
> Shoes: Red Eel Lady Peep


 lookin good *Karen* !!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Afternoon Movie (Pirates) and then Dinner
> Dress: Bettie Page (decided to not wear the petticoat underneath)
> Shoes: Red Eel Lady Peep



I love those shoes on you babe! You look great!


----------



## Hipployta

KarenBorter said:


> Afternoon Movie (Pirates) and then Dinner
> Dress: Bettie Page (decided to not wear the petticoat underneath)
> Shoes: Red Eel Lady Peep



Bettie Page Short Sleeve Secretary Dress in Circle...nice choice

The Captain dress is almost the same cut and I have that in blue AND white.

You look fabulous and I can't wait for our shoes to get to me now...so bright red


----------



## BellaShoes

*jeshika*, love your MBP!!

*carlinha*, your youpli's are perfect

*Karen*, have fun in your LP's!!


----------



## 9distelle

KarenBorter said:


> Afternoon Movie (Pirates) and then Dinner
> Dress: Bettie Page (decided to not wear the petticoat underneath)
> Shoes: Red Eel Lady Peep


the outfit!!!
After the "test drive" how much comfy are the LP in EEL?


----------



## Luv n bags

KarenBorter said:


> Afternoon Movie (Pirates) and then Dinner
> Dress: Bettie Page (decided to not wear the petticoat underneath)
> Shoes: Red Eel Lady Peep


 
Love your red shoes! Seems like alot of the CL ladies dress up for the movies - I might have to try that one night!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^My husband loves movies so we go to pretty much everything as soon as it comes out -- so as to ensure it doesn't get too tedious, I try to make an occasion out of it by "dressing up" (read: I put on nice shoes). Plus, a very nice theater opened up not far from where we live that has a full service restaurant and bar so it really is like dinner & a movie date  

Added bonus: if the movie sucks, which it does 90% of the time, I can just stare at my shoes


----------



## Luv n bags

Schnauzer, I very rarely go to the movies since I don't have the patience to sit still for that long.  Your theatre sounds like a great date place! I am trying to put all my CL's to use, so I am now wearing them to run errands and I even wear them to drop off the kids to school.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

tigertrixie said:


> Schnauzer, I very rarely go to the movies since I don't have the patience to sit still for that long.  Your theatre sounds like a great date place! *I am trying to put all my CL's to use, so I am now wearing them to run errands and I even wear them to drop off the kids to school*.



They're meant to be admired!


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> Afternoon Movie (Pirates) and then Dinner
> Dress: Bettie Page (decided to not wear the petticoat underneath)
> Shoes: Red Eel Lady Peep



You look fabulous!


----------



## cts900

Looking perfectly pinup, *KB*!


----------



## chloe speaks

tigertrixie said:


> Schnauzer, I very rarely go to the movies since I don't have the patience to sit still for that long.  Your theatre sounds like a great date place! I am trying to put all my CL's to use, so I am now wearing them to run errands and I even wear them to drop off the kids to school.



I wore my Red Declics to drop off my daughter and the other moms couldn't stop remarking! It was cool and unnerving at the same time.


----------



## shockboogie

*Fire opal strass* to dinner this evening  

Worn with my McQueen scarf, black dress from Express, Hermes black alligator CDC w/ ghw, and Hermes black ardennes HAC32 w/ ghw


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

shockboogie said:


> *Fire opal strass* to dinner this evening
> 
> Worn with my McQueen scarf, black dress from Express, Hermes black alligator CDC w/ ghw, and Hermes black ardennes HAC32 w/ ghw



Very pretty!


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG everyone looks insanely beautiful!! So many new outifts! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

shockboogie said:


> *Fire opal strass* to dinner this evening
> 
> Worn with my McQueen scarf, black dress from Express, Hermes black alligator CDC w/ ghw, and Hermes black ardennes HAC32 w/ ghw



Stunning!


----------



## SassySarah

Everyone looks fabulous as always!  Ladies thank you all for the kind words in my last post with the Batiks.  I am so sorry but I have been so crazy busy in May with starting a new job and a good friend getting married, just got back from her Vegas wedding.  Here is a pic of me in my VP Spikes next to a giant shoe in the Cosmopolitan Hotel.

Michael Kors top, Hudson skinny jeans, Limited shrug, LV Amarante clutch


----------



## Cityfashionista

SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!  Ladies thank you all for the kind words in my last post with the Batiks.  I am so sorry but I have been so crazy busy in May with starting a new job and a good friend getting married, just got back from her Vegas wedding.  Here is a pic of me in my VP Spikes next to a giant shoe in the Cosmopolitan Hotel.
> 
> Michael Kors top, Hudson skinny jeans, Limited shrug, LV Amarante clutch




Looking good!


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> KB[/B]!



thank you *jeshika*  



juicyjeans said:


> lookin good *Karen* !!!



hahaha the wave is so cute, thank you *juicyjeans*



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love those shoes on you babe! You look great!



*SC *I was so excited to go out in them today. Thank you 



Hipployta said:


> Bettie Page Short Sleeve Secretary Dress in Circle...nice choice
> 
> The Captain dress is almost the same cut and I have that in blue AND white.
> 
> You look fabulous and I can't wait for our shoes to get to me now...so bright red



*Hipployta *yes! I love this dress. I opted to leave off the petticoat however, it would have been a bother at the movies. The cut of the dress is nice with and without. The shoes, are amazing and honestly photos do not do them justice I can't wait until you get yours! 



BellaShoes said:


> *Karen*, have fun in your LP's!!



I did *Bella*. My "date" was like "aren't you usually shorter?" He stands 6' 3" and I was nearly as tall as him LOL




9distelle said:


> the outfit!!!
> After the "test drive" how much comfy are the LP in EEL?



The Eel LP's are super comfortable. I walked around in them with socks on for a good hour before leaving the house and they were nice and stretched. I wore them without ball of foot pads which is almost unheard of for me. My feet are not too bad, but I did take them off as soon as I got in. All in all I was in them for about 9 hours today  



tigertrixie said:


> Love your red shoes! Seems like alot of the CL ladies dress up for the movies - I might have to try that one night!



I think it's GREAT fun *tigertrixie* and the looks one get's when you have on CL's are priceless. The restaurant we went to a food runner came to our table to light the candle said to me "you win for best shoes of the night" ... my "date" laughed and said, "well she obviously knows what you're wearing". 




Cityfashionista said:


> You look fabulous!



Thank you honey 



cts900 said:


> Looking perfectly pinup, *KB*!



I need to work on the hair thank you *cts*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!  Ladies thank you all for the kind words in my last post with the Batiks.  I am so sorry but I have been so crazy busy in May with starting a new job and a good friend getting married, just got back from her Vegas wedding.  Here is a pic of me in my VP Spikes next to a giant shoe in the Cosmopolitan Hotel.
> 
> Michael Kors top, Hudson skinny jeans, Limited shrug, LV Amarante clutch



You know you look good when you can pose next to a 12-foot shoe and KNOW that yours are more spectacular


----------



## carlinha

thanks everyone for your comments!  i know i may look dressed up all the time, but the funny thing to me is that it's the easiest thing to do to throw on a dress, shoes and clutch... instantly put together without a lot of effort at all.  i guess that's just my style, i love dresses and skirts/tops more than pants.



KarenBorter said:


> Afternoon Movie (Pirates) and then Dinner
> Dress: Bettie Page (decided to not wear the petticoat underneath)
> Shoes: Red Eel Lady Peep



you look awesome *karen*!  love this red color!



shockboogie said:


> *Fire opal strass* to dinner this evening
> 
> Worn with my McQueen scarf, black dress from Express, Hermes black alligator CDC w/ ghw, and Hermes black ardennes HAC32 w/ ghw



you are accessorized to perfection *shock*!



SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!  Ladies thank you all for the kind words in my last post with the Batiks.  I am so sorry but I have been so crazy busy in May with starting a new job and a good friend getting married, just got back from her Vegas wedding.  Here is a pic of me in my VP Spikes next to a giant shoe in the Cosmopolitan Hotel.
> 
> Michael Kors top, Hudson skinny jeans, Limited shrug, LV Amarante clutch



awesome pairing with the top and VP spikes *sarah*!


----------



## pixiesparkle

shockboogie said:


> *Fire opal strass* to dinner this evening
> 
> Worn with my McQueen scarf, black dress from Express, Hermes black alligator CDC w/ ghw, and Hermes black ardennes HAC32 w/ ghw


I loveeeee your entire outfit!!


SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!  Ladies thank you all for the kind words in my last post with the Batiks.  I am so sorry but I have been so crazy busy in May with starting a new job and a good friend getting married, just got back from her Vegas wedding.  Here is a pic of me in my VP Spikes next to a giant shoe in the Cosmopolitan Hotel.
> 
> Michael Kors top, Hudson skinny jeans, Limited shrug, LV Amarante clutch


Your VP spikes go so well with your top!!

Here is what I wore last night to dinner and then movie (Pirates of the Caribbean) with DBF..it was also my Pigalle spikes' first outing but the poor things had to endure a few rude comments on the way home..a group of English girls who were walking behind me were "polite" enough to have an extremely loud convo discussing how my CLs were fakes..!!!I was stunned.. but then DBF went "They obviously don't own any Louboutins"


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> I loveeeee your entire outfit!!
> 
> Your VP spikes go so well with your top!!
> 
> Here is what I wore last night to dinner and then movie (Pirates of the Caribbean) with DBF..it was also my Pigalle spikes' first outing but the poor things had to endure a few rude comments on the way home..a group of English girls who were walking behind me were "polite" enough to have an extremely loud convo discussing how my CLs were fakes..!!!I was stunned.. but then DBF went "They obviously don't own any Louboutins"



you look beautiful *pixie*, don't let those stupid girls get to you!!!  your shoes are gorgeous, and you looked great!  they were just jealous.

i'm oblivious to people most of the time when i am walking about but yesterday when i was wearing the youplis, several groups of people (guys and girls) did come up to me to compliment me on them!  i was so happy because they are so special.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> Here is what I wore last night to dinner and then movie (Pirates of the Caribbean) with DBF..it was also my Pigalle spikes' first outing but the poor things had to endure a few rude comments on the way home..a group of English girls who were walking behind me were "polite" enough to have an extremely loud convo discussing how my CLs were fakes..!!!I was stunned.. but then DBF went "They obviously don't own any Louboutins"



You looked fantastic -- love the innocent lace with a touch of spikes  And there will always be a few catty and unpleasant women  your DBF was right!


----------



## pixiesparkle

carlinha said:


> you look beautiful *pixie*, don't let those stupid girls get to you!!!  your shoes are gorgeous, and you looked great!  they were just jealous.
> 
> i'm oblivious to people most of the time when i am walking about but yesterday when i was wearing the youplis, several groups of people (guys and girls) did come up to me to compliment me on them!  i was so happy because they are so special.


Thanks *Carlinha*!! and yes, your pink youplis are worthy of great compliments..they are a work of art


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You looked fantastic -- love the innocent lace with a touch of spikes  And there will always be a few catty and unpleasant women  your DBF was right!


Thank you *Schnauzer*!! wouldn't it be good if there was less people like them around...


----------



## 9distelle

KarenBorter said:


> The Eel LP's are super comfortable. I walked around in them with socks on for a good hour before leaving the house and they were nice and stretched. I wore them without ball of foot pads which is almost unheard of for me. My feet are not too bad, but I did take them off as soon as I got in. All in all I was in them for about 9 hours today


Wooow, 9 hours, congrats!!!The LP don't need foot pads because, as you can see, they are padded insole for extreme comfort! They seem to be one of the most comfiest shoes ever made, the toebox is amazing along with the hidden platform, so they can be used for many hours without any problem! Worth the $$$!


----------



## phiphi

KarenBorter said:


> Afternoon Movie (Pirates) and then Dinner
> Dress: Bettie Page (decided to not wear the petticoat underneath)
> Shoes: Red Eel Lady Peep



gorgeous pin-up look! love!!!!



shockboogie said:


> *Fire opal strass* to dinner this evening
> 
> Worn with my McQueen scarf, black dress from Express, Hermes black alligator CDC w/ ghw, and Hermes black ardennes HAC32 w/ ghw



perfection, as always, dear R!! 



SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!  Ladies thank you all for the kind words in my last post with the Batiks.  I am so sorry but I have been so crazy busy in May with starting a new job and a good friend getting married, just got back from her Vegas wedding.  Here is a pic of me in my VP Spikes next to a giant shoe in the Cosmopolitan Hotel.
> 
> Michael Kors top, Hudson skinny jeans, Limited shrug, LV Amarante clutch



that's such a fun vegas outfit sassy!!! 



pixiesparkle said:


> I loveeeee your entire outfit!!
> 
> Your VP spikes go so well with your top!!
> 
> Here is what I wore last night to dinner and then movie (Pirates of the Caribbean) with DBF..it was also my Pigalle spikes' first outing but the poor things had to endure a few rude comments on the way home..a group of English girls who were walking behind me were "polite" enough to have an extremely loud convo discussing how my CLs were fakes..!!!I was stunned.. but then DBF went "They obviously don't own any Louboutins"



pixie.. ignore the haters. you are absolutely adorable and they were envious! may i ask where you got the dress? it is so cute!


----------



## pixiesparkle

phiphi said:


> pixie.. ignore the haters. you are absolutely adorable and they were envious! may i ask where you got the dress? it is so cute!


thank you!I got the dress from an Australian clothing store called Forever New..they have a lot of pretty dress and accessories


----------



## Perfect Day

What a fabulous collection of outfits and CL's.

From red eel (wow wow wow - stunning) to a hint of Hermes alligator (shock - beautiful) ..... all gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Shock*!! My goodness, what a fab outfit... not a man in town was safe from you!

*Sassy*! Love the VP's! (ps. I absolutely LOVE LOVE my egoutinas!!)

*pixie*, such a pretty look.


----------



## KarenBorter

9distelle said:


> Wooow, 9 hours, congrats!!!The LP don't need foot pads because, as you can see, they are padded insole for extreme comfort! They seem to be one of the most comfiest shoes ever made, the toebox is amazing along with the hidden platform, so they can be used for many hours without any problem! Worth the $$$!



well they aren't "that" padded but they do have a little padding. They are definitely worth the money and I will get a lot of wear out of them to be sure


----------



## jeNYC

SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always! Ladies thank you all for the kind words in my last post with the Batiks. I am so sorry but I have been so crazy busy in May with starting a new job and a good friend getting married, just got back from her Vegas wedding. Here is a pic of me in my VP Spikes next to a giant shoe in the Cosmopolitan Hotel.
> 
> Michael Kors top, Hudson skinny jeans, Limited shrug, LV Amarante clutch


 

I loveeeeeeee this picture!!!  I would have taken millions of pictures in all different positions with this shoe statue lol


----------



## jeNYC

pixiesparkle said:


> I loveeeee your entire outfit!!
> 
> Your VP spikes go so well with your top!!
> 
> Here is what I wore last night to dinner and then movie (Pirates of the Caribbean) with DBF..it was also my Pigalle spikes' first outing but the poor things had to endure a few rude comments on the way home..a group of English girls who were walking behind me were "polite" enough to have an extremely loud convo discussing how my CLs were fakes..!!!I was stunned.. but then DBF went "They obviously don't own any Louboutins"


 

How rude of them!!!!  Just a bunch of haters!  You look so comfortable and chic at the same time!


----------



## sleepyjae

One of the babies I adopted at the CL Sample Sale in NYC this past week.
120 Lizard Pigalles in a coveted size 38.5!!!

I went out to quick dinner w/ girl friends at K-town which is like 5 blocks from me.  Worn with a $7 aerie neon tshirt, white silk jersey twisted tulip skirt, H CDC, Mimosa nails.


----------



## Cityfashionista

pixiesparkle said:


> I loveeeee your entire outfit!!
> 
> Your VP spikes go so well with your top!!
> 
> Here is what I wore last night to dinner and then movie (Pirates of the Caribbean) with DBF..it was also my Pigalle spikes' first outing but the poor things had to endure a few rude comments on the way home..a group of English girls who were walking behind me were "polite" enough to have an extremely loud convo discussing how my CLs were fakes..!!!I was stunned.. but then DBF went "They obviously don't own any Louboutins"


Sorry about the bitter hateful crows you encountered. I have had stuff like  that happen to me too & its always some jealous hater that is doing  it. When someone is that hostile, it says more about them than about you  or anything you're wearing.



sleepyjae said:


> One of the babies I adopted at the CL Sample Sale in NYC this past week.
> 120 Lizard Pigalles in a coveted size 38.5!!!
> 
> I went out to quick dinner w/ girl friends at K-town which is like 5 blocks from me.  Worn with a $7 aerie neon tshirt, white silk jersey twisted tulip skirt, H CDC, Mimosa nails.



You ladies look great!  I'm totally jealous of that fabulous sale.


----------



## Texlatina

KarenBorter said:


> Afternoon Movie (Pirates) and then Dinner
> Dress: Bettie Page (decided to not wear the petticoat underneath)
> Shoes: Red Eel Lady Peep



Love the color!! Wait...is that a Bella figure in that cabinet 



shockboogie said:


> *Fire opal strass* to dinner this evening
> 
> Worn with my McQueen scarf, black dress from Express, Hermes black alligator CDC w/ ghw, and Hermes black ardennes HAC32 w/ ghw



WOW!!! Girl you are WORKING IT in all the right ways! Love the outfit!



SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!  Ladies thank you all for the kind words in my last post with the Batiks.  I am so sorry but I have been so crazy busy in May with starting a new job and a good friend getting married, just got back from her Vegas wedding.  Here is a pic of me in my VP Spikes next to a giant shoe in the Cosmopolitan Hotel.
> 
> Michael Kors top, Hudson skinny jeans, Limited shrug, LV Amarante clutch



SUPER BONITA!!!! I'd love a giant shoe like that for my living room  (lol)



pixiesparkle said:


> I loveeeee your entire outfit!!
> 
> Your VP spikes go so well with your top!!
> 
> Here is what I wore last night to dinner and then movie (Pirates of the Caribbean) with DBF..it was also my Pigalle spikes' first outing but the poor things had to endure a few rude comments on the way home..a group of English girls who were walking behind me were "polite" enough to have an extremely loud convo discussing how my CLs were fakes..!!!I was stunned.. but then DBF went "They obviously don't own any Louboutins"



Gorgeous shoes!!! Don't let anyone take the joy of wearing them away from you! You look BEAUTIFUL!



sleepyjae said:


> One of the babies I adopted at the CL Sample Sale in NYC this past week.
> 120 Lizard Pigalles in a coveted size 38.5!!!
> 
> I went out to quick dinner w/ girl friends at K-town which is like 5 blocks from me.  Worn with a $7 aerie neon tshirt, white silk jersey twisted tulip skirt, H CDC, Mimosa nails.



Amazing outfit! I love how you can pair an inexpensive top with expensive shoes. Makes the whole outfit "POP"!


----------



## Texlatina

Attending a friend's afternoon party 




Michael Kors top
7 for all Mankind Jeans
Nude Simple Pump sz 38
Dooney wristlet (I love this color for summer!)


----------



## Cityfashionista

Texlatina said:


> Attending a friend's afternoon party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors top
> 7 for all Mankind Jeans
> Nude Simple Pump sz 38
> Dooney wristlet (I love this color for summer!)



Looking good. Cute top!


----------



## SassySarah

*Cityfashionista, SchnauzerCrazy, carlinha, pixiesparkle, phiphi, Texlatina* - 

*Bella* - so glad you're loving the Egounitas!  I saw them in Vegas still at full price!

*jeNYC* - haha, I love this statue too!  However my fiance is not a good photographer and has little patience when it comes to snapping shots, I was lucky he didn't crop the feet out!


----------



## BijouBleu

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had dinner with da hubby at his office this afternoon and then swung by Saks to try on the baseball LPs (meh) and put a few goodies away before the presale starts next Wednesday... My birthday is next Saturday and he surprised me by planning a two week vacation to our Lake of the Ozarks condo (even the boat is de-winterized!) starting next Friday -- I think he was hoping I'd miss the sales but he doesn't know about the presales
> 
> Anyway, here is me in a Saks fitting room: oversize Prada sunnies from two seasons ago to cover up the ridiculous bags under my eyes, Christian Dior bag, Watersnake Saba Daffs, and a Theory dress



Hot d*mn!! That is all 



jenaywins said:


> Happy hour! Happy hour! All black Panier! Happy hour!



Perfect happy hour look.



carlinha said:


> outfit tonight to the movies with the girls...
> Orion London dress, AMQ knuckle duster, fuxia satin youpli
> spring has sprung!



Gorgeous.


----------



## Louboufan

Stunning!


shockboogie said:


> *Fire opal strass* to dinner this evening
> 
> Worn with my McQueen scarf, black dress from Express, Hermes black alligator CDC w/ ghw, and Hermes black ardennes HAC32 w/ ghw


----------



## carlinha

sleepyjae said:


> One of the babies I adopted at the CL Sample Sale in NYC this past week.
> 120 Lizard Pigalles in a coveted size 38.5!!!
> 
> I went out to quick dinner w/ girl friends at K-town which is like 5 blocks from me.  Worn with a $7 aerie neon tshirt, white silk jersey twisted tulip skirt, H CDC, Mimosa nails.



amazing *sleepyjae*, and what a fantastic find!!!  sooooo jealous!!!



Texlatina said:


> Attending a friend's afternoon party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors top
> 7 for all Mankind Jeans
> Nude Simple Pump sz 38
> Dooney wristlet (I love this color for summer!)



love the top *texlatina*!


----------



## Tiffy24

My AD's on their maiden voyage.


----------



## juicyjeans

Tiffy24 said:


> My AD's on their maiden voyage.


 
Congrats! They look great on you


----------



## Luv n bags

Everyone is so gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

Tiffy24 said:


> My AD's on their maiden voyage.



You look lovely! I see your kitty loves CL too!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Tiffy24 said:


> My AD's on their maiden voyage.



Very nice!  I love your fur babies too!


----------



## shockboogie

Watersnake Altadamas on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## misselizabeth22

*tiffy* you look gorgeous!

*shock* stunning!


----------



## carlinha

Tiffy24 said:


> My AD's on their maiden voyage.



*tiffy* you look so beautiful!



shockboogie said:


> Watersnake Altadamas on a Sunday afternoon



*R*, just perfect


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sleepyjae said:


> One of the babies I adopted at the CL Sample Sale in NYC this past week.
> 120 Lizard Pigalles in a coveted size 38.5!!!
> 
> I went out to quick dinner w/ girl friends at K-town which is like 5 blocks from me.  Worn with a $7 aerie neon tshirt, white silk jersey twisted tulip skirt, H CDC, Mimosa nails.



I absolutely love your outfit! You look very chic!




Texlatina said:


> Attending a friend's afternoon party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors top
> 7 for all Mankind Jeans
> Nude Simple Pump sz 38
> Dooney wristlet (I love this color for summer!)



Very cute! Love the pop of color!



Tiffy24 said:


> My AD's on their maiden voyage.



Congrats on taking them out for the first time and your kitties are adorable!


----------



## 9distelle

Tiffy24 said:


> My AD's on their maiden voyage.


Beautiful outfit & AD, congrats!!!
How do you find in them?


----------



## NYCBelle

For my first anniversary dinner on Saturday...

Romper: Express
Blazer: Express
Louboutins: No Prive with Silver Glitter

The last time I wore my Louboutins was on my wedding day  Second time ever wearing them


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

shockboogie said:


> Watersnake Altadamas on a Sunday afternoon



you look perfect!


----------



## jeshika

pixiesparkle said:


> I loveeeee your entire outfit!!
> 
> Your VP spikes go so well with your top!!
> 
> Here is what I wore last night to dinner and then movie (Pirates of the Caribbean) with DBF..it was also my Pigalle spikes' first outing but the poor things had to endure a few rude comments on the way home..a group of English girls who were walking behind me were "polite" enough to have an extremely loud convo discussing how my CLs were fakes..!!!I was stunned.. but then DBF went "They obviously don't own any Louboutins"



You look lovely, *pixie*! i'm sorry you had to encounter those annoying people.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

NYCBelle said:


> For my first anniversary dinner on Saturday...
> 
> Romper: Express
> Blazer: Express
> Louboutins: No Prive with Silver Glitter
> 
> The last time I wore my Louboutins was on my wedding day  Second time ever wearing them



Belle, you are sooo beautiful!!!  Love your total outfit, those glitter CL are TDF! Thanks to follow me darling


----------



## NYCBelle

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Belle, you are sooo beautiful!!!  Love your total outfit, those glitter CL are TDF! Thanks to follow me darling



Thank you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies, you've all had a busy and fab weekend! Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## NYCBelle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, you've all had a busy and fab weekend! Everyone looks amazing!



I am missing your blog posts


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NYCBelle said:


> For my first anniversary dinner on Saturday...
> 
> Romper: Express
> Blazer: Express
> Louboutins: No Prive with Silver Glitter
> 
> The last time I wore my Louboutins was on my wedding day  Second time ever wearing them



Great outfit! Love the tuxedo jacket! Now I absolutely need one


----------



## NYCBelle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Great outfit! Love the tuxedo jacket! Now I absolutely need one




Thank you! They should still have them at the stores if not check online.


----------



## Louboufan

Stunning once again!


shockboogie said:


> Watersnake Altadamas on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## Cityfashionista

NYCBelle said:


> For my first anniversary dinner on Saturday...
> 
> Romper: Express
> Blazer: Express
> Louboutins: No Prive with Silver Glitter
> 
> The last time I wore my Louboutins was on my wedding day  Second time ever wearing them



You look great!


----------



## NYCBelle

Cityfashionista said:


> You look great!



Thank you!


----------



## mmmoussighi

My pigalles.

Last night when I first checked in to my hotel in San Francisco (travel outfit):







At the office today:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

mmmoussighi said:


> My pigalles.
> 
> Last night when I first checked in to my hotel in San Francisco (travel outfit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the office today:



The Pigalles look lovely on you and you are so pretty! Have fun in San Fran


----------



## mmmoussighi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The Pigalles look lovely on you and you are so pretty! Have fun in San Fran


 
Thanks, dear!


----------



## candyapples88

mmmoussighi said:


> My pigalles.
> 
> Last night when I first checked in to my hotel in San Francisco (travel outfit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the office today:



Cute! Are those the 120 or 100?...can't tell with the shadows.


----------



## mmmoussighi

candyapples88 said:


> Cute! Are those the 120 or 100?...can't tell with the shadows.


 
Thanks, and they're 120s.  So, I'm still trying to learn to walk on them.  I'm doing better than last week, though.  I have had them on for 9 hours so far, and going strong.


----------



## aoqtpi

Couldn't check this thread when I was on my phone in Vegas - I missed so much!

Thank you *Phi*, *City*, *R6*, *stilly*, *Bijou* and *Carlinha*!

*Jesh* you look great! I love your watermark as well! And LOVE the leopard MBP!

Beautiful, *Claudis*!

You look great *Sarah*! I hope you got some shopping in! There's a giant red-soled shoe in Vegas?! I can't believe I didn't know and didn't see it! 

*Carlinha*, I love everything about that outfit! And your second one as well! So fun!

Classy as always, *Duke*!

I love that outfit; the pink is fantastic *Phi*!

Lookin' good, *kat*!

Gorg, *Schnauzer*! I'm jelly that you got to pre-sale as well! Love the Maggies too! And thank you for the compliment; I'm really self-conscious about my legs but there's nothing I can do about them so meh 

Love it, *Jenay*!

OMG, so sexy *Tiger*! The spikes go so well with the studs!

Nice look, *Karen*!

WOWEE, so sexy *shock*! I love how the way you wore your scarf makes it look like a top! And I am speechless over second outfit - it is AMAZING and I am so jealous of your bod!

Wow, looks like a lot of people saw that movie! I love that white dress *pixie*!

OMG, you scored big at the Sample Sale *SleepyJae*! Love the outfit!

Love that top *Texl*! Love the contrast with the white pants and orange wristlet!

Very nice, *Tiffy*! And cute kitty!

Happy Anni *Belle*! You look fab!

Very pretty, *Mmm*! You're too cute!


----------



## candyapples88

mmmoussighi said:


> Thanks, and they're 120s.  So, I'm still trying to learn to walk on them.  I'm doing better than last week, though.  I have had them on for 9 hours so far, and going strong.



You're a trooper...9 hrs is a long time for any pair of heels!


----------



## Cityfashionista

mmmoussighi said:


> My pigalles.
> 
> Last night when I first checked in to my hotel in San Francisco (travel outfit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the office today:



You look lovely!


----------



## heiress-ox

wow! *mmmoussigh* Pigalles for 9 hours, that is a feat in itself! You look lovely!


----------



## mal

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The Pigalles look lovely on you and you are so pretty! Have fun in San Fran


Yes  that, and I LOVE the first outfit- trench, jeans, Pigalles. Pure class


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome to our City *mmm*!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

aoqtpi said:


> Very pretty, *Mmm*! You're too cute!


 


candyapples88 said:


> You're a trooper...9 hrs is a long time for any pair of heels!


 


Cityfashionista said:


> You look lovely!


 


heiress-ox said:


> wow! *mmmoussigh* Pigalles for 9 hours, that is a feat in itself! You look lovely!


 


mal said:


> Yes  that, and I LOVE the first outfit- trench, jeans, Pigalles. Pure class


 


BellaShoes said:


> Welcome to our City *mmm*!!!


 
Thanks so much, ladies!  

And Bella, I'm seriously trying to get out of the office/hotel rut I've been in.  Maybe I'll venture out tonight!


----------



## Hipployta

Had Japanese tonight with my dear friend who's due NEXT WEEK! Looking forward to see baby Kirsten...but here's a couple of pictures of me after dinner in Jade Patent Bana


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Hipployta said:


> Had Japanese tonight with my dear friend who's due NEXT WEEK! Looking forward to see baby Kirsten...but here's a couple of pictures of me after dinner in Jade Patent Bana



You look lovely!


----------



## Hipployta

SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!  Ladies thank you all for the kind words in my last post with the Batiks.  I am so sorry but I have been so crazy busy in May with starting a new job and a good friend getting married, just got back from her Vegas wedding.  Here is a pic of me in my VP Spikes next to a giant shoe in the Cosmopolitan Hotel.
> 
> Michael Kors top, Hudson skinny jeans, Limited shrug, LV Amarante clutch



Your outfit is cute...the shirt and shoes are a fab choice...I need those shoes in my life like yesterday



shockboogie said:


> *Fire opal strass* to dinner this evening
> 
> Worn with my McQueen scarf, black dress from Express, Hermes black alligator CDC w/ ghw, and Hermes black ardennes HAC32 w/ ghw



Cute!  The shoes make it pop


pixiesparkle said:


> I loveeeee your entire outfit!!
> 
> Your VP spikes go so well with your top!!
> 
> Here is what I wore last night to dinner and then movie (Pirates of the Caribbean) with DBF..it was also my Pigalle spikes' first outing but the poor things had to endure a few rude comments on the way home..a group of English girls who were walking behind me were "polite" enough to have an extremely loud convo discussing how my CLs were fakes..!!!I was stunned.. but then DBF went "They obviously don't own any Louboutins"



Your BF had the perfect comeback.  Really I want to applaud and you look adorably fresh



sleepyjae said:


> One of the babies I adopted at the CL Sample Sale in NYC this past week.
> 120 Lizard Pigalles in a coveted size 38.5!!!
> 
> I went out to quick dinner w/ girl friends at K-town which is like 5 blocks from me.  Worn with a $7 aerie neon tshirt, white silk jersey twisted tulip skirt, H CDC, Mimosa nails.



Sample sale??? *sigh*  You look cute...the nail definitely stand out



Texlatina said:


> Attending a friend's afternoon party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors top
> 7 for all Mankind Jeans
> Nude Simple Pump sz 38
> Dooney wristlet (I love this color for summer!)



Lovely colors for summer...cute outfit



Tiffy24 said:


> My AD's on their maiden voyage.



Cute outfit but the kitty demands attention now lol



shockboogie said:


> Watersnake Altadamas on a Sunday afternoon



Hmm...nice match up...


----------



## karinapricilla

engin spike 120mm

check out my blog!
www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com


----------



## Nolia

karinapricilla said:


> engin spike 120mm
> 
> check out my blog!
> www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com



i lovvvvvvvvvve!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Hipployta said:


> Had Japanese tonight with my dear friend who's due NEXT WEEK! Looking forward to see baby Kirsten...but here's a couple of pictures of me after dinner in Jade Patent Bana



love this! i like how the shoes match the flowers on your dress!


----------



## karinapricilla

Nolia said:


> i lovvvvvvvvvve!


nolia, pls post a pic of your lucifer bow! i'm dying to have those


----------



## carlinha

NYCBelle said:


> For my first anniversary dinner on Saturday...
> 
> Romper: Express
> Blazer: Express
> Louboutins: No Prive with Silver Glitter
> 
> The last time I wore my Louboutins was on my wedding day  Second time ever wearing them



awww *nycbelle*!!!  i can't believe it's been a year already!  that means that mine is coming up soon too!!! 



mmmoussighi said:


> My pigalles.
> 
> Last night when I first checked in to my hotel in San Francisco (travel outfit):
> 
> At the office today:



very cute *mmmoussighi*!



Hipployta said:


> Had Japanese tonight with my dear friend who's due NEXT WEEK! Looking forward to see baby Kirsten...but here's a couple of pictures of me after dinner in Jade Patent Bana



you look amazing *hipp*!  the dress goes great with the banas!



karinapricilla said:


> engin spike 120mm
> 
> check out my blog!
> www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com



wow i love the chloe pairing with the engin spikes *karina*!  makes that red pop!


----------



## mmmoussighi

So classy!



Hipployta said:


> Had Japanese tonight with my dear friend who's due NEXT WEEK! Looking forward to see baby Kirsten...but here's a couple of pictures of me after dinner in Jade Patent Bana


----------



## mmmoussighi

I love those shoes!



karinapricilla said:


> engin spike 120mm
> 
> check out my blog!
> http://www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com


----------



## Hipployta

Thank you for your kind words everyone.  



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> love this! i like how the shoes match the flowers on your dress!





carlinha said:


> you look amazing *hipp*!  the dress goes great with the banas!





mmmoussighi said:


> So classy!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look lovely!


----------



## bling*lover

*Hipployta:* I  your dress, it is adorable, and the jade patent bana work perfectly with it. You look gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mmmoussighi said:


> My pigalles.
> 
> Last night when I first checked in to my hotel in San Francisco (travel outfit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the office today:



Look good!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

this is my action pic:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my action pic:



Love it! You look great!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Love it! You look great!



 thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

mmmoussighi said:


> My pigalles.
> 
> Last night when I first checked in to my hotel in San Francisco (travel outfit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the office today:


 You are hardcore, travelling in pigalle 120s.  Love it!


----------



## kat99

karinapricilla said:


> engin spike 120mm
> 
> check out my blog!
> www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com





CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my action pic:





I love both these looks! These shoes are both fierce


----------



## kat99

From my blog: nude Decollete -


----------



## kat99

dp


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my action pic:


 
You are so pretty! And the Bal isn't bad, either!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kat99 said:


> From my blog: nude Decollete -




Love your outfit! 



thanks *jenaywins *


----------



## BattyBugs

I am so far behind again, so please forgive me for not commenting on each outfit. Ladies, you all look fab!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hipployta said:


> Had Japanese tonight with my dear friend who's due NEXT WEEK! Looking forward to see baby Kirsten...but here's a couple of pictures of me after dinner in Jade Patent Bana
> 
> That dress is such a classy silhouette; the subtle pick up of the jade on some of the flowers is so nice! you look amazing-work!


----------



## BijouBleu

Fab look



CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my action pic:


----------



## KarenBorter

I love coming to this thread! Everyone always looks so pretty! Isn't it great how a fabulous pair of shoes can make any outfit look like a million bucks?


----------



## Texlatina

ACK!!! Miss a day and so many amazing ladies appear here...if I've inadvertently omitted anyone, I apologize in advance!



Tiffy24 said:


> My AD's on their maiden voyage.



Absolutely stunning shoes!!! They look gorgeous with your dress!



shockboogie said:


> Watersnake Altadamas on a Sunday afternoon



Love the color combo...much like what I wore this past Sunday!



NYCBelle said:


> For my first anniversary dinner on Saturday...
> 
> Romper: Express
> Blazer: Express
> Louboutins: No Prive with Silver Glitter
> 
> The last time I wore my Louboutins was on my wedding day  Second time ever wearing them



Oh I LOVE LOVE your romper with the shoes! Makes me want to go and purchase one for summer!



mmmoussighi said:


> My pigalles.
> 
> Last night when I first checked in to my hotel in San Francisco (travel outfit):
> At the office today:



OMG...seriously...when Pigalles are your "travel shoe" you know you're a CL expert! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!



Hipployta said:


> Had Japanese tonight with my dear friend who's due NEXT WEEK! Looking forward to see baby Kirsten...but here's a couple of pictures of me after dinner in Jade Patent Bana



Gorgeous dress and the shoes add to it PERFECTLY!!! WELL DONE!!!



karinapricilla said:


> [
> engin spike 120mm



You know when these first came out, I was a little indifferent, but you've really dressed them up well! CONGRATS!!!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my action pic:



<sigh> Ohhh I'm so in love with the color of your jeans and I am amazed how well CL's dress up a t-shirt! Are those Pigalles?



kat99 said:


> From my blog: nude Decollete -



Looking REALLY cool! I love the overall detail of your coat and how your shoes really "make" the outfit.


----------



## Texlatina

KarenBorter said:


> I love coming to this thread! Everyone always looks so pretty! Isn't it great how a fabulous pair of shoes can make any outfit look like a million bucks?



I was just thinking the same thing. I hope you ladies don't mind, but I really do take fashion inspiration from this thread and incorporate your looks into my own closet! Of course I don't mind if anyone is inspired by my attempts at fashion...

I'm learning here that CL's can be casual OR dressy...and I thank you all for that!


----------



## Luv n bags

I wish I knew how to multi-quote, but since I don't...All you ladies look fabulous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

tigertrixie said:


> I wish I knew how to multi-quote, but since I don't...All you ladies look fabulous!



Click the button to the right of "quote" (two papers with a green plus sign) in as many posts as you want to quote and then click "quote" on the last post you're quoting to type.


----------



## FlipDiver

Hipployta said:


> Had Japanese tonight with my dear friend who's due NEXT WEEK! Looking forward to see baby Kirsten...but here's a couple of pictures of me after dinner in Jade Patent Bana



Cute!! I love the dress!


----------



## FlipDiver

kat99 said:


> From my blog: nude Decollete -



So lovely - Decollete is my fave CL style


----------



## FlipDiver

Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic

Rust scoop neck










black cap sleeve









Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck


----------



## Luv n bags

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Click the button to the right of "quote" (two papers with a green plus sign) in as many posts as you want to quote and then click "quote" on the last post you're quoting to type.


 
Schnauzer, you're the best! Thanks for your instructions!



FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck


 
Flipdiver, HOT, HOT, HOT!!! I really love the rust colored HL.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck



All three are hot but my fave is the first - it's a great color on you!



tigertrixie said:


> Schnauzer, *you're the best*! Thanks for your instructions!



I wouldn't necessarily go that far but I appreciate the sentiment  No worries -- multi-quote away!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck



You look gorge *Flip*


----------



## mmmoussighi

That's super HOT!!!




FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck


----------



## mmmoussighi

Texlatina said:


> OMG...seriously...when Pigalles are your "travel shoe" you know you're a CL expert! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


 
LOL, thanks!  But to be fair, I was barefoot most of the flight and wore flats for the crazy airport walks.


----------



## r6girl2005

CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my action pic:



You look great, what a nice photo of you.



kat99 said:


> From my blog: nude Decollete -



I LOVE that jacket!!!



FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck



I swear HL dresses were made for you. They flatter your figure perfectly!!


----------



## calisurf

Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology.  You all might like her - Tift Merritt

Framboise Lady Peeps
"leather" pants
J crew top
UO jacket
Ted Baker Clutch


----------



## BattyBugs

Flip, you look hot in all 3, but the first one is my favorite.

Cali, that's a cute outfit.


----------



## jenayb

Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!? 

*Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.


So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.

Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

So chic Jenay!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute look, Jenay.


----------



## FlipDiver

tigertrixie said:


> Flipdiver, HOT, HOT, HOT!!! I really love the rust colored HL.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> All three are hot but my fave is the first - it's a great color on you!





juicyjeans said:


> You look gorge *Flip*





mmmoussighi said:


> That's super HOT!!!





r6girl2005 said:


> I swear HL dresses were made for you. They flatter your figure perfectly!!





BattyBugs said:


> Flip, you look hot in all 3, but the first one is my favorite.





jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?



 Thank you ladies!  Everyone's outfit pics here are my inspiration!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?
> 
> *Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.
> 
> Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!



Such a cute summery look!  LV is so classic...


----------



## FlipDiver

calisurf said:


> Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology.  You all might like her - Tift Merritt
> 
> Framboise Lady Peeps
> "leather" pants
> J crew top
> UO jacket
> Ted Baker Clutch



Cali I love your "leather" (pleather?) pants!  Where'd you get them?


----------



## Luv n bags

calisurf said:


> Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology. You all might like her - Tift Merritt
> 
> Framboise Lady Peeps
> "leather" pants
> J crew top
> UO jacket
> Ted Baker Clutch


 
Wheeee, having fun multi-quoting!   Love the leather pants and pop of color of the LP's!



jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?
> 
> *Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.
> 
> Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!


Such a nice spring outfit!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

calisurf said:


> Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology.  You all might like her - Tift Merritt
> 
> Framboise Lady Peeps
> "leather" pants
> J crew top
> UO jacket
> Ted Baker Clutch



I love it! That zebra print clutch... I need more zebra in my life 



jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?
> 
> *Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.
> 
> Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!



Very cute summer outfit! 

...And that brings me to my next point: the BOULIMA?!  You broke my heart, Fredo...! And you know you did when I start quoting the Godfather.



tigertrixie said:


> *Wheeee, having fun multi-quoting!*   Love the leather pants and pop of color of the LP's!
> 
> 
> Such a nice spring outfit!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love it! That zebra print clutch... I need more zebra in my life
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute summer outfit!
> 
> ...And that brings me to my next point: the BOULIMA?!  You broke my heart, Fredo...! And you know you did when I start quoting the Godfather.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

.


----------



## stilly

FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck


 

They're all amazing *Flip*!!!
Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

calisurf said:


> Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology. You all might like her - Tift Merritt
> 
> Framboise Lady Peeps
> "leather" pants
> J crew top
> UO jacket
> Ted Baker Clutch


 
What a beautiful outfit *cali*!!!
I love the leather pants and Peeps!!!
Perfect!!!


----------



## stilly

karinapricilla said:


> engin spike 120mm
> 
> check out my blog!
> http://www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com


 

Just Gorgeous!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Hipployta said:


> Had Japanese tonight with my dear friend who's due NEXT WEEK! Looking forward to see baby Kirsten...but here's a couple of pictures of me after dinner in Jade Patent Bana


You look great, and I love that dress!



karinapricilla said:


> engin spike 120mm
> 
> check out my blog!
> http://www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com



I was wondering how one would wear these shoes, and you pull it together really well! Love the colour of your bag too!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my action pic:



Gorgeous! You look a little like KK here! (I consider that a good thing, btw )



kat99 said:


> From my blog: nude Decollete -



Very nice!



FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck



OMG your body is AMAZING. You were made for HL!



calisurf said:


> Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology.  You all might like her - Tift Merritt
> 
> Framboise Lady Peeps
> "leather" pants
> J crew top
> UO jacket
> Ted Baker Clutch



Great mix of casual and rocker! Love it!



jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?
> 
> *Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.
> 
> Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!



Lookin' amazing as always, J! Is that a BV? White dresses in summer are the bomb!


----------



## BellaShoes

*cali,* fab fram LP's!!
*Jenay*, your bag!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*flip*!!!! hubba hubba! Fabulous!


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?
> 
> *Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.
> 
> Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!



Love the artsy bag!


----------



## Texlatina

FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> black cap sleeve
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck



Oh wow!!! Those are beautiful!!!! Love them.



calisurf said:


> Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology.  You all might like her - Tift Merritt
> 
> Framboise Lady Peeps
> "leather" pants
> J crew top
> UO jacket
> Ted Baker Clutch



GORGEOUS!!!!



jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?
> 
> *Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.
> 
> Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!



BEAUTIFUL and I LOVE LOVE LOVE that bag!!!! MK?


----------



## Texlatina

mmmoussighi said:


> LOL, thanks!  But to be fair, I was barefoot most of the flight and wore flats for the crazy airport walks.



Hey...work it girl...however you do!!!! I carry a pair of the Dr. Scholl fold up flats in my glove box or purse for just a "shoe emergency".


----------



## FlipDiver

stilly said:


> They're all amazing *Flip*!!!
> Just gorgeous!!!





aoqtpi said:


> OMG your body is AMAZING. You were made for HL!





BellaShoes said:


> *flip*!!!! hubba hubba! Fabulous!





Texlatina said:


> Oh wow!!! Those are beautiful!!!! Love them.



Thanks ladies!  You're all too sweet


----------



## karinapricilla

wearing my black patent rolando 120mm to my graduation last year!


----------



## FlipDiver

karinapricilla said:


> wearing my black patent rolando 120mm to my graduation last year!



Those are the hottest damn grad pics I've ever seen!


----------



## jenayb

Texlatina said:


> Oh wow!!! Those are beautiful!!!! Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL and I LOVE LOVE LOVE that bag!!!! MK?




Not MK. Louis Vuitton. 


Thanks ladies for the kind words!


----------



## sleepyjae

karinapricilla said:


> engin spike 120mm
> 
> check out my blog!
> http://www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com



those are so rad.


----------



## carlinha

CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my action pic:



you look AMAZING *crispedrosa*!



kat99 said:


> From my blog: nude Decollete -



chic outfit *kat99*!  i love the spring jacket!



FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck



*flip*, they're all HOT!!!!  



calisurf said:


> Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology.  You all might like her -



this outfit is amazing *cali*.... i wish i could rock leather pants like you!!!



jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?
> 
> *Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.
> 
> Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!



you are the epitome of summer chic *jenay*!



karinapricilla said:


> wearing my black patent rolando 120mm to my graduation last year!



these are the most beautiful grad pics ever *karina*!


----------



## carlinha

an afterwork cocktail & dinner party tonight...

Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, blue python AMQ skull clutch, CL black nappa daffodile 
(excuse kaya's bum bum in this pic... she's always in the middle of everything )


----------



## pixiesparkle

*Flip* you wear those HL dresses so well!! 
*Cali *very chic!
*Jenay*such a pretty outfit!! I love your LV bag 
*Karina* you look gorgeous!!
*Carlinha* I love your dress!! can't wait to see a pic of your AMQ clutch and your croc ADs together..I just noticed they're the same blue!!


----------



## candyapples88

carlinha said:


> an afterwork cocktail & dinner party tonight...
> 
> Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, blue python AMQ skull clutch, CL black nappa daffodile
> (excuse kaya's bum bum in this pic... she's always in the middle of everything )



Love the dress!


----------



## bling*lover

*Karina:* Gorgeous pics and gorgeous outfit!
*Jenay:* Gorgeous and chic. I love the artsy aswell, it's gorgeous!
*Carlinha:* You look amazing hun, I love the dress and the blue AMQ clutch provides a nice pop of color!


----------



## NYCBelle

awww thanks Carlinha!! I know didn't time fly?!?!




carlinha said:


> awww *nycbelle*!!!  i can't believe it's been a year already!  that means that mine is coming up soon too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> very cute *mmmoussighi*!
> 
> 
> 
> you look amazing *hipp*!  the dress goes great with the banas!
> 
> 
> 
> wow i love the chloe pairing with the engin spikes *karina*!  makes that red pop!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks *carlinha *, *aoqtpi*, *r6girl2005* (btw, love your new MBB), *BijouBleu*, *jenaywins * 

*Texlatina *, yes those are Pigalle plato


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> an afterwork cocktail & dinner party tonight...
> 
> Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, blue python AMQ skull clutch, CL black nappa daffodile
> (excuse kaya's bum bum in this pic... she's always in the middle of everything )



WOW  You look incredibily amazing!! Love your AMQ clutch and of course your Dafs!!!!!


----------



## phiphi

sleepyjae said:


> One of the babies I adopted at the CL Sample Sale in NYC this past week.
> 120 Lizard Pigalles in a coveted size 38.5!!!
> 
> I went out to quick dinner w/ girl friends at K-town which is like 5 blocks from me. Worn with a $7 aerie neon tshirt, white silk jersey twisted tulip skirt, H CDC, Mimosa nails.


 
beautiful outfit! the pigalles are stunning!



Texlatina said:


> Attending a friend's afternoon party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors top
> 7 for all Mankind Jeans
> Nude Simple Pump sz 38
> Dooney wristlet (I love this color for summer!)


 
yay shoe twinnie!! perfect summer outfit!



Tiffy24 said:


> My AD's on their maiden voyage.


 
lovely!!



shockboogie said:


> Watersnake Altadamas on a Sunday afternoon


 
gorgeous R!!


----------



## phiphi

mmmoussighi said:


> My pigalles.
> 
> Last night when I first checked in to my hotel in San Francisco (travel outfit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the office today:


 
so stylish!! loves it!!



Hipployta said:


> Had Japanese tonight with my dear friend who's due NEXT WEEK! Looking forward to see baby Kirsten...but here's a couple of pictures of me after dinner in Jade Patent Bana


 
you are beyond adorable. that's a stunning look! 



NYCBelle said:


> For my first anniversary dinner on Saturday...
> 
> Romper: Express
> Blazer: Express
> Louboutins: No Prive with Silver Glitter
> 
> The last time I wore my Louboutins was on my wedding day  Second time ever wearing them


 
gorgeous!! happy anniversary!



karinapricilla said:


> engin spike 120mm
> 
> check out my blog!
> http://www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com


 
very fun outfit!


----------



## phiphi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my action pic:


 
those jeans are perfection!



kat99 said:


> From my blog: nude Decollete -


 
nice outfit!! what a cute jacket!



FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck


 
flip, you so fierce!!!  



calisurf said:


> Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology. You all might like her - Tift Merritt
> 
> Framboise Lady Peeps
> "leather" pants
> J crew top
> UO jacket
> Ted Baker Clutch


 
cali - i love the look from head to toe!! just amazing!


----------



## phiphi

jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?
> 
> *Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.
> 
> Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!


 
i love whites in the summer. it looks so fabulous! another great outfit!! 



karinapricilla said:


> wearing my black patent rolando 120mm to my graduation last year!


 
now that is some awesome graduation pictures! congratulations!




carlinha said:


> an afterwork cocktail & dinner party tonight...
> 
> Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, blue python AMQ skull clutch, CL black nappa daffodile
> (excuse kaya's bum bum in this pic... she's always in the middle of everything )


 
perfection my dear C. absolute perfection!!!


----------



## phiphi

today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.


----------



## cfellis522

FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck


 
You look great in all 3 dresses!  Congrats!


----------



## cfellis522

calisurf said:


> Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology. You all might like her - Tift Merritt
> 
> Framboise Lady Peeps
> "leather" pants
> J crew top
> UO jacket
> Ted Baker Clutch


 
Cali - You look great!  Love the "leather" pants.  Who makes them?    Cara


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?
> 
> *Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.
> 
> Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!


 
Love this, so chic!


----------



## icecreamom

carlinha said:


> an afterwork cocktail & dinner party tonight...
> 
> Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, blue python AMQ skull clutch, CL black nappa daffodile
> (excuse kaya's bum bum in this pic... she's always in the middle of everything )


 
This dress is gorgeous! Fits you beautifully


----------



## Dukeprincess

Flip: Gorgeous dresses

Karina: Stunning photos

Jenay:  Love the clean look of the white dress/bag!

Cali:  Great look! 

P:  Beautiful, as always!


----------



## kat99

Thank you everybody for your kind comments 




phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.




Lovely!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Lookin' amazing as always, J! Is that a BV? White dresses in summer are the bomb!


 
Nope. LV surprisingly! It's an Empreinte Artsy.


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.


 
Oh my!!


----------



## babysweetums

carlinha you look beautiful, so summery!! those daffs with that dress is great and your tan...ahhh so jealous!!!!
phi phi you look beautiful, that lace skirt is tdf!! and nudes are my staples too...cant live without them!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.


 
You never ever get it wrong.


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> an afterwork cocktail & dinner party tonight...
> 
> Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, blue python AMQ skull clutch, CL black nappa daffodile
> (excuse kaya's bum bum in this pic... she's always in the middle of everything )



Lookin' fab! Your style is impeccable!



phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are  in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more  nudes in my life.



What a fantastic outfit for the weather! I love that skirt!


----------



## KarenBorter

Outfit for tonight ... Pink Velvet Baby Doll dress and my Nude Altadama


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.


 
Beautiful *phi*!!!
You look great!!!


----------



## stilly

KarenBorter said:


> Outfit for tonight ... Pink Velvet Baby Doll dress and my Nude Altadama


 
Love the outfit!!!
Very sexy!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

stilly said:


> Love the outfit!!!
> Very sexy!!!



Thank you *stilly *... I hope HE likes it. Going out with a guy I have known for a long time this is our first date ever. Kinda nervous LOL


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.



as always, you look great!  



KarenBorter said:


> Outfit for tonight ... Pink Velvet Baby Doll dress and my Nude Altadama



Have fun!


----------



## pixiesparkle

phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.


oh my... I love your dress!!


KarenBorter said:


> Outfit for tonight ... Pink Velvet Baby Doll dress and my Nude Altadama


*Karen* very sexy!!!


----------



## trisha48228

Very Prive 120 Glitter, Oxblood I like to call them my ruby slippers.   and my black bcbg wrap dress


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

trisha48228 said:


> Very Prive 120 Glitter, Oxblood I like to call them my ruby slippers.   and my black bcbg wrap dress



Your pup is adorable!! So curly!! 

Had you not noted it, I wouldn't have recognized that they're oxblood - they look almost black in that photo - but it's a gorgeous contrast with the black dress & red soles! Congrats on an awesome pair!


----------



## Cityfashionista

karinapricilla said:


> engin spike 120mm
> 
> check out my blog!
> http://www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com





CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my action pic:





kat99 said:


> From my blog: nude Decollete -





FlipDiver said:


> Just got my 3 new HL dresses  All paired with my camel patent Open Clic
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck





calisurf said:


> Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology.  You all might like her - Tift Merritt
> 
> Framboise Lady Peeps
> "leather" pants
> J crew top
> UO jacket
> Ted Baker Clutch





jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?
> 
> *Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.
> 
> Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!





karinapricilla said:


> wearing my black patent rolando 120mm to my graduation last year!





carlinha said:


> an afterwork cocktail & dinner party tonight...
> 
> Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, blue python AMQ skull clutch, CL black nappa daffodile
> (excuse kaya's bum bum in this pic... she's always in the middle of everything )





phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.





KarenBorter said:


> Outfit for tonight ... Pink Velvet Baby Doll dress and my Nude Altadama




Beautiful ladies!


----------



## trisha48228

Thanks SchnauzerCrazy.  I no longer have Remy.  I'm so sad about it.  I was mad at him and gave him to a friends mom.  Needless to say, she will not give him back.  I have even offered her up to 1k and she sill will not give him back.  I miss him so much.   I would give all my shoes away to have my Remy back.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

trisha48228 said:


> Thanks SchnauzerCrazy.  I no longer have Remy.  I'm so sad about it.  I was mad at him and gave him to a friends mom.  Needless to say, she will not give him back.  I have even offered her up to 1k and she sill will not give him back.  I miss him so much.   I would give all my shoes away to have my Remy back.



wait... WHAT? You gave your dog away because you were angry at him?! 

... This is off topic so I won't say anything else but I think he may be better off.


----------



## trisha48228

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wait... WHAT? You gave your dog away because you were angry at him?!
> 
> ... This is off topic so I won't say anything else but I think he may be better off.



That's how his new owner feels.  I feel horrible about it.


----------



## aoqtpi

KarenBorter said:


> Outfit for tonight ... Pink Velvet Baby Doll dress and my Nude Altadama



Sexay!



trisha48228 said:


> Very Prive 120 Glitter, Oxblood I like to  call them my ruby slippers.   and my black bcbg wrap dress



Gorgy!


----------



## Cityfashionista

trisha48228 said:


> That's how his new owner feels.  I feel horrible about it.



:doggie:I love dogs more than almost anything. I think I'd let go of DH first before my fur babies 

One of them used to eat my expensive purses & shoes too.  but I love them to death. 

On the bright side for you it seems like his new mom loves him & maybe its for the best that he's there.


----------



## r6girl2005

carlinha said:


> an afterwork cocktail & dinner party tonight...
> 
> Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, blue python AMQ skull clutch, CL black nappa daffodile
> 
> (excuse kaya's bum bum in this pic... she's always in the middle of everything )



I love the pattern on your dress! And your dog's bootie in the picture had me cracking up 



phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.



I  the lace!



KarenBorter said:


> Outfit for tonight ... Pink Velvet Baby Doll dress and my Nude Altadama



Hubba hubba Karen! 



calisurf said:


> Just a pop-in, wore this to my friend's performance at Anthology.  You all might like her - Tift Merritt
> 
> Framboise Lady Peeps
> "leather" pants
> J crew top
> UO jacket
> Ted Baker Clutch



Those leather pants are SMOKIN!



jenaywins said:


> Dang, *Flip*, why you be so fine!?
> 
> *Cali*, you are always adorable, girl. Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> So in the summer I'm incredibly lazy and mostly wear flats. Woot.
> 
> Hola Chica in brown colourway. So glad I got both colours now!!



Adorable summery outfit and I love your bag!


----------



## inspiredgem

Cityfashionista said:


> :doggie:I love dogs more than almost anything. I think I'd let go of DH first before my fur babies
> 
> One of them used to eat my expensive purses & shoes too.  but I love them to death.
> 
> *On the bright side for you it seems like his new mom loves him & maybe its for the best that he's there.*



Very well said.


----------



## Cityfashionista

inspiredgem said:


> Very well said.



I just love my dogs so much! My DH & I sing to out babies daily, they sleep with us, they run the house

I'd catch a case for these dogs! 

Sure they get me angry at times. I mean you should see the damage Chanel who is my girl yorkie has caused to my Coach & Burberry. She even nibbled on my LV. I'm glad she grew out of it because if she hadn't I think I would've had to curb my shoe & purse buying. 

I'm sure if DH knew that he'd train them both to start eating my accessories again.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

KarenBorter said:


> Outfit for tonight ... Pink Velvet Baby Doll dress and my Nude Altadama



Karen! Beautiful! Beautiful! You look lovely!


----------



## trisha48228

Cityfashionista said:


> I just love my dogs so much! My DH & I sing to out babies daily, they sleep with us, they run the house
> 
> I'd catch a case for these dogs!
> 
> Sure they get me angry at times. I mean you should see the damage Chanel who is my girl yorkie has caused to my Coach & Burberry. She even nibbled on my LV. I'm glad she grew out of it because if she hadn't I think I would've had to curb my shoe & purse buying.
> 
> I'm sure if DH knew that he'd train them both to start eating my accessories again.



You ladies are right.  He did his business on my brand new comforter and ate 3 pair of shoes and a bag.  I lost it.  His new owner is a poodle lover.  She has two already.  I was venting about what happened and she said bring him over.  He can stay with us.  And silly me over reacting packed him right up, crate and all.  I'm not a bad person or bad pet owner.  I made a bad decision.  Now I regret it.  I really want him back.


----------



## Cityfashionista

I understand how frustrating that can be. My girl used to love to eat my expensive accessories. Thank goodness shes grown out of it & my boy yorkie loves to mark everything of mine. He especially loves marking DH's stuff because he wants to be the man of the house.

Your former fur baby is a cutie pie.


----------



## calisurf

Thanks!  tigertrixie, battybugs, aoqtpi, bella, texlatina, pixiesparkle, stilly, phiphi, jenay, carlinha, dukeprincess, cityfashionista 

Schnauzer - love animal print!  

Flipdiver/cfellis522 - the pants are from Georgie / Shopbop fall sale - BTW, smoking in those HLs!

carlinha - love the Dafs!  gorgeous outfit

jenny - so summery, love it!  has it broke 100 yet?

Great grad pic: karina!

Pretty: Karen!

Trisha - love it!

phiphi - perfection!!!  nude peep toe is a must


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

what i wore to the yankee game yesterday. it was so HOT outside! i really love these shoes! they're so comfortable, even walking around in the city.


----------



## Nolia

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> what i wore to the yankee game yesterday. it was so HOT outside! i really love these shoes! they're so comfortable, even walking around in the city.



I love it!! It's such a relaxed look!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> I just love my dogs so much! My DH & I sing to out babies daily, they sleep with us, they run the house
> 
> I'd catch a case for these dogs!
> 
> Sure they get me angry at times. I mean you should see the damage Chanel who is my girl yorkie has caused to my Coach & Burberry. She even nibbled on my LV. I'm glad she grew out of it because if she hadn't I think I would've had to curb my shoe & purse buying.
> 
> I'm sure if DH knew that he'd train them both to start eating my accessories again.


 


Our fur babies run the house, too! I would NEVER get rid of them - no matter what. Angry or no angry.


----------



## sammix3

At the office.. loving my new simples in amethyste suede!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Super cute! Aren't the New Simples just the most comfortable shoes ever?  

Loving that colour!


----------



## Cityfashionista

You're fur babies are so darn cute! I love dogs of all sizes & breeds. 

Heck I am still angry about Michael Vick. He was a good neighbor I guess but I wasn't impressed. My DH thinks I need to let it go. 

My DH knows how passionate I am about my babies. He made a suggestion that we leave them unattended overnight to take an overnight trip & I had a fit!  It was a MAJOR blow up! Even though we have a food dispenser & live in a building with staff that would walk them if needed. That's something I would do down the road if the staff would check in on them but it was too soon for that particular trip. My yorkies are gansta & they don't like anyone. They would need to get introduced & become accustomed to anyone who would be taking care of them.


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

sammix3 said:


> At the office.. loving my new simples in amethyste suede!



i love this look!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

trisha48228 said:


> Very Prive 120 Glitter, Oxblood I like to call them my ruby slippers.   and my black bcbg wrap dress



those shoes are beautiful!!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.



love the outfit & shoes!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

KarenBorter said:


> Outfit for tonight ... Pink Velvet Baby Doll dress and my Nude Altadama



that dress is so cute!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

carlinha said:


> an afterwork cocktail & dinner party tonight...
> 
> Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, blue python AMQ skull clutch, CL black nappa daffodile
> (excuse kaya's bum bum in this pic... she's always in the middle of everything )



that dress & those shoes are tdf. i love them, but i don't think i'd be able to walk in them!


----------



## jenayb

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> that dress & those shoes are tdf. i love them, but i don't think i'd be able to walk in them!


 
You'd be surprised at how comfortable they are!


----------



## PeepToe

Cityfashionista said:


> You're fur babies are so darn cute! I love dogs of all sizes & breeds.
> 
> Heck I am still angry about Michael Vick. He was a good neighbor I guess but I wasn't impressed. My DH thinks I need to let it go.
> 
> My DH knows how passionate I am about my babies. He made a suggestion that we leave them unattended overnight to take an overnight trip & I had a fit!  It was a MAJOR blow up! Even though we have a food dispenser & live in a building with staff that would walk them if needed. That's something I would do down the road if the staff would check in on them but it was too soon for that particular trip. *My yorkies are gansta* & they don't like anyone. They would need to get introduced & become accustomed to anyone who would be taking care of them.


----------



## trisha48228

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> those shoes are beautiful!!



Thanks.  I love them.  They are so comfty


----------



## trisha48228

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> what i wore to the yankee game yesterday. it was so HOT outside! i really love these shoes! they're so comfortable, even walking around in the city.



Love it!  Tooo cute.  Girl you are ready for game day!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> *Our fur babies run the house, too! I would NEVER get rid of them - no matter what. Angry or no angry*.



That. 

It's like giving your kid away to be adopted because he pooped his pants, broke a vase, and brought a frog home to play with. What kind of parent does that?! ... I have to stop. Every time I read this, my blood pressure skyrockets. Back when I was single and living with just my mini, I used to take one or two dogs from death row and foster them until we could find them homes. Some of those dogs were old, some were just puppies that the owners couldn't handle - but NONE of those dogs were at fault for what happened to them. Teaching them to do what you want is YOUR job as a parent and owner - they aren't born magically knowing "our" rules and if they break those rules, it's not like they did it out of spite or anger (although that also sometimes happens - then you have to ask what YOU did wrong) -- they did it because the OWNER didn't teach them better. So to then blame an innocent being for your own mistakes and ship him off to someone else.... I CANNOT and WILL NOT understand how someone can do that. There is no excuse in the world. 



sammix3 said:


> At the office.. loving my new simples in amethyste suede!



You look great! I LOVE that color!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

sammix3 said:


> At the office.. loving my new simples in amethyste suede!


 
sammi those look great on you! the outfit is so work appropriate and cute, I love a high waist and ruffles! the new simples are 120mm right? how comfy are they compared to maniacs?


----------



## laureenthemean

This is not a dog care thread, please see the Animalicious sub-forum for that.  :back2topic:


----------



## Hipployta

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> what i wore to the yankee game yesterday. it was so HOT outside! i really love these shoes! they're so comfortable, even walking around in the city.



Heels at the Yankees game...aw yeah!



trisha48228 said:


> Very Prive 120 Glitter, Oxblood I like to call them my ruby slippers.   and my black bcbg wrap dress



As a Team Oxblood member I've loving this Ruby Slippers concept...I'll be stealing...I mean re-appropriating that



phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.



Aww cute!



carlinha said:


> an afterwork cocktail & dinner party tonight...
> 
> Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, blue python AMQ skull clutch, CL black nappa daffodile
> (excuse kaya's bum bum in this pic... she's always in the middle of everything )



Honestly...you in these shoes is ALMOST enough to make me change my mind about them and want them...almost


----------



## aoqtpi

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> what i wore to the yankee game yesterday. it was so HOT outside! i really love these shoes! they're so comfortable, even walking around in the city.



I love this outfit! I would have worn this with runners, but seeing this picture you've inspired me to wear nicer shoes more often with casual outfits 



sammix3 said:


> At the office.. loving my new simples in amethyste suede!



Beautiful! Love the suede!


----------



## FashionGoddess

carlinha said:


> an afterwork cocktail & dinner party tonight...
> 
> Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, blue python AMQ skull clutch, CL black nappa daffodile
> (excuse kaya's bum bum in this pic... she's always in the middle of everything )


You look so cute...this dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## AEGIS

you have great legs! 

*gets up and gets on the elliptical*



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> what i wore to the yankee game yesterday. it was so HOT outside! i really love these shoes! they're so comfortable, even walking around in the city.


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> thanks everyone for your comments!  i know i may look dressed up all the time, but the funny thing to me is that it's the easiest thing to do to throw on a dress, shoes and clutch... instantly put together without a lot of effort at all.  i guess that's just my style, i love dresses and skirts/tops more than pants.




IA. whenever people tell me im so dressed up, im like "dude, do you know how lazy i am? i just threw this dress on." when my DH first met me he asked me if i ever wore pants


----------



## Cityfashionista

PeepToe said:


>


----------



## AEGIS

pixiesparkle said:


> .it was also my Pigalle spikes' first outing but the poor things had to endure a few rude comments on the way home..a group of English girls who were walking behind me were "polite" enough to have an extremely loud convo discussing how my CLs were fakes..!!!I was stunned.. but then DBF went "They obviously don't own any Louboutins"


 
how rude. ewww. i would have just looked over my shoulder, smiled, and showed them some sole



Texlatina said:


> Attending a friend's afternoon party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors top
> 7 for all Mankind Jeans
> Nude Simple Pump sz 38
> Dooney wristlet (I love this color for summer!)


 
i love orange! so fresh and summery



sleepyjae said:


> One of the babies I adopted at the CL Sample Sale in NYC this past week.
> 120 Lizard Pigalles in a coveted size 38.5!!!
> 
> I went out to quick dinner w/ girl friends at K-town which is like 5 blocks from me. Worn with a $7 aerie neon tshirt, white silk jersey twisted tulip skirt, H CDC, Mimosa nails.


 
jealous of such an awesome find! you look great!



shockboogie said:


> Watersnake Altadamas on a Sunday afternoon


 
shoes are stunning!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfits, ladies!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

thanks everyone for the nice comments!! you all look wonderful!


----------



## r6girl2005

An office shot once again, this time with the MBBs. After parading around in these I've determined they are keepers. So easy to walk in! Pants and top are from Charlotte Russe.


----------



## Hipployta

r6girl2005 said:


> An office shot once again, this time with the MBBs. After parading around in these I've determined they are keepers. So easy to walk in! Pants and top are from Charlotte Russe.



Are they wonderfully easy to walk in and comfy? I love my MBBs too.  You look so casually cute


----------



## Jönathan

*r6,* Super cute!


----------



## chloe speaks

My casual outfit w/ red today; first time out for the vintage City Girls:


----------



## Luv n bags

r6girl2005 said:


> An office shot once again, this time with the MBBs. After parading around in these I've determined they are keepers. So easy to walk in! Pants and top are from Charlotte Russe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> These are so pretty on you - glad to hear they are easy to walk in!


----------



## Nolia

*
Shoes: Lucifer Bows in black!
Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt

*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Sorry! Quoted the wrong post!! 

This was for *r6girl2005*: LOVE the MBBs on you! Very cute!



Nolia said:


> *
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows in black!
> Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
> Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt
> 
> *



That is a HOT outfit! Bombshell indeed


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chloe speaks said:


> My casual outfit w/ red today; first time out for the vintage City Girls:



LOVE the outfit with the red Bal!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Nolia said:


> *
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows in black!
> Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
> Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt
> 
> *



Looking hot!


----------



## Nolia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Sorry! Quoted the wrong post!!
> 
> This was for *r6girl2005*: LOVE the MBBs on you! Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a HOT outfit! Bombshell indeed





tigertrixie said:


> Looking hot!



Thank you!  I hope the watermarking didn't get in the way of the shoes!! After hearing about all those stolen pics, I decided it was better to just have an in-your-face watermark!


----------



## juicyjeans

r6girl2005 said:


> An office shot once again, this time with the MBBs. After parading around in these I've determined they are keepers. So easy to walk in! Pants and top are from Charlotte Russe.



*r6girl* I'm loving those MBB on you!!! 



chloe speaks said:


> My casual outfit w/ red today; first time out for the vintage City Girls:



*chloe* you look fab! 



Nolia said:


> *
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows in black!
> Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
> Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt
> 
> *



*Nolia* your Lucifer's are TDF


----------



## Cityfashionista

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> what i wore to the yankee game yesterday. it was so HOT outside! i really love these shoes! they're so comfortable, even walking around in the city.





sammix3 said:


> At the office.. loving my new simples in amethyste suede!





r6girl2005 said:


> An office shot once again, this time with the MBBs. After parading around in these I've determined they are keepers. So easy to walk in! Pants and top are from Charlotte Russe.





chloe speaks said:


> My casual outfit w/ red today; first time out for the vintage City Girls:





Nolia said:


> *
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows in black!
> Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
> Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt
> 
> *



 You ladies look hot!


----------



## aoqtpi

r6girl2005 said:


> An office shot once again, this time with the MBBs. After parading around in these I've determined they are keepers. So easy to walk in! Pants and top are from Charlotte Russe.



So cute!



chloe speaks said:


> My casual outfit w/ red today; first time out for the vintage City Girls:



Great outfit! Love the BBag!



Nolia said:


> *
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows in black!
> Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
> Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt
> 
> *



Hottie! Nothing wrong about this outfit!


----------



## Nolia

juicyjeans said:


> *Nolia* your Lucifer's are TDF





Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies look hot!





aoqtpi said:


> Hottie! Nothing wrong about this outfit!



Thank you!  I think I might've over did it for sushi LOL


----------



## FlipDiver

Nolia said:


> *
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows in black!
> Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
> Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt
> 
> *



Looking good! We're shoe twins today


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky 

Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:












I LOVE these shoes!! 





and the bathroom picture:





Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Happy Birthday! artyhat: You look fabulous & I love the Chanel!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> Happy Birthday! artyhat: You look fabulous & I love the Chanel!



 THANK YOU!! It was such a surprise! Especially given that I was getting myself a surprise as well


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Omg Happy Birthday and congrats on the new Chanel! Way 2 go DH! I turn 26 on Monday-bye bye 25 lol lovin the leopard mix!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Omg Happy Birthday and congrats on the new Chanel! Way 2 go DH! I turn 26 on Monday-bye bye 25 lol lovin the leopard mix!



Thank you so much!! I'm so lucky! Happy Early birthday fellow Gemini


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> THANK YOU!! It was such a surprise! Especially given that I was getting myself a surprise as well




You deserve BOTH surprises!  You have worked hard & you are a caring person.


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


artyhat: Happy birthday!!!! congrats on your fab bday pressie from DH 
Your outfits are always so chic and well put together


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> artyhat: Happy birthday!!!! congrats on your fab bday pressie from DH
> Your outfits are always so chic and well put together



Thank you - that is very sweet of you to say!  I am truly flattered!


----------



## Stephanie***

trisha48228 said:


> Very Prive 120 Glitter, Oxblood I like to call them my ruby slippers.   and my black bcbg wrap dress



you look great 



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> what i wore to the yankee game  yesterday. it was so HOT outside! i really love these shoes! they're so  comfortable, even walking around in the city.



What a casual-sexy look! like it! 



sammix3 said:


> At the office.. loving my new simples in amethyste suede!



Pretty outfit!



Nolia said:


> *
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows in black!
> Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
> Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt
> 
> *



HOT LOOK!!!!   



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



love it  u look amazing
happy b-day! CHEERS!


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Happy birthday! Love the outfit!


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


Happy Birthday!!!! I LOVE your Miss Clichy's!!! I am hoping to have some leopard in my life today!


----------



## Luv n bags

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Happy Birthday! I love the whole look - where did you get the leopard Clichys? I think I need a pair of these.  We are Chanel twins - although I rarely use mine.


----------



## carlinha

phiphi said:


> today's work outfit with nude simples. they are in heavy rotation now with the nicer weather... i think i need more nudes in my life.



you are always amazing *phi*!



KarenBorter said:


> Outfit for tonight ... Pink Velvet Baby Doll dress and my Nude Altadama



cute *karen*!



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> what i wore to the yankee game yesterday. it was so HOT outside! i really love these shoes! they're so comfortable, even walking around in the city.



you look perfectly sporty and stylish *gab*!



sammix3 said:


> At the office.. loving my new simples in amethyste suede!



beautiful *sammix*!



r6girl2005 said:


> An office shot once again, this time with the MBBs. After parading around in these I've determined they are keepers. So easy to walk in! Pants and top are from Charlotte Russe.



heck yeah *r6*!  it would have been a major mistake for you to return or sell the MBB they are amazing!



chloe speaks said:


> My casual outfit w/ red today; first time out for the vintage City Girls:



i love it *chloe*!



Nolia said:


> *
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows in black!
> Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
> Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt
> 
> *



sexy *nolia*!  you have amazing legs!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



ahhhh leopard   you are a girl after my own heart *schnauzer*!


----------



## FlipDiver

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Happy birthday!  What an awesome bday gift! Bag twins  except mine is a caviar Maxi.  Chanel is a perfect gift for every occasion


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



You look so good! Happy Bday tomorrow!


----------



## cts900

I have been away for the week and have missed so many lovely looks!  I am sorry for not going more than a few pages back...

*Schnauzer*: You look just fabulous and so very, very happy! 

*Nolia*: Gorgeous shoes! 

*chloe*: I love everything abut this look and the City Girls steal my heart!  

*r6*: You always look like you are having fun and I love that.


----------



## Nolia

FlipDiver said:


> Looking good! We're shoe twins today



Great minds think alike!!



Stephanie*** said:


> HOT LOOK!!!!





cts900 said:


> *Nolia*: Gorgeous shoes!



Thank you~



carlinha said:


> sexy *nolia*!  you have amazing legs!



I love your legs!! Your tatt is hot!! Petite ladies represent!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Stephanie*** said:


> love it  u look amazing
> happy b-day! CHEERS!



Thank you so much! Cheers right back 'atcha - in fact, let me buy everyone here a drink 



aoqtpi said:


> Happy birthday! Love the outfit!



Thank you! You're too sweet!!



PeepToe said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! I LOVE your Miss Clichy's!!! I am hoping to have some leopard in my life today!



Thank you! I LOVE leopard! It's an obsession. You should DEFINITELY have some in your life - it'll make you feel fierce!



tigertrixie said:


> Happy Birthday! I love the whole look - where did you get the leopard Clichys? I think I need a pair of these.  We are Chanel twins - although I rarely use mine.



Thank you so much!! These aren't in production anymore and I lucked out and found them on the Malleries site so they were new to me but in fantastic shape. Chanel twins!!!  



carlinha said:


> ahhhh leopard   you are a girl after my own heart *schnauzer*!



Thank you, Carlinha!! I'm in lust with your leopard McQueen Pashmina myself 



FlipDiver said:


> Happy birthday!  What an awesome bday gift! Bag twins  except mine is a caviar Maxi.  Chanel is a perfect gift for every occasion



Thank you!! I am SO, so lucky! It was such a surprise! I agree - I need more Chanel 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> You look so good! Happy Bday tomorrow!



Thank you!! I am dreading the idea of getting older but loving the presents 



cts900 said:


> *Schnauzer*: You look just fabulous and so very, very happy!



Thank you! I am happy -- I have a wonderful family, a very fortunate life with two loving, bearded kids, and am married to the most kind, thoughtful, and amazing man I have ever met. AND he bought me a Chanel. What more can a girl ask for?!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Trying on a pair of Lady Clou at David's
Jacket: White House Black Market
Tights: American Apparel


----------



## Jönathan

*LH,* Cute pics! Love that jacket!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Omg love!!!!! Happy birthday babe!!


----------



## aoqtpi

LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on a pair of Lady Clou at David's
> Jacket: White House Black Market
> Tights: American Apparel



OMG, fantastic! I hope you left with those; they look absolutely fab on you!


----------



## aoqtpi

Bought this scarf after seeing it on *jeNYC* and I LOVE it. Can't say the same for Express' customer service though 









Bibi's maiden voyage





Wore this to go out to the dollar store today - it def. was not warm enough for this outfit though


----------



## LouboutinHottie

aoqtpi said:


> OMG, fantastic! I hope you left with those; they look absolutely fab on you!



No unfortunately :cry: next time maybe? I'm going there next weekend hopefully my size is still there. If not I could always check eBay


----------



## icecreamom

LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on a pair of Lady Clou at David's
> Jacket: White House Black Market
> Tights: American Apparel


Wow! You look so pretty  Did you buy them???

PS. Can't believe you quoted me, that's too sweet


----------



## LouboutinHottie

icecreamom said:


> Wow! You look so pretty  Did you buy them???
> 
> PS. Can't believe you quoted me, that's too sweet



Thank you, and no unfortunately but I'm going to be in Toronto next weekend as well. Hopefully 

And yes I loved that post of your's in the celebrities in CLs thread I thought it was so funny


----------



## juicyjeans

LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on a pair of Lady Clou at David's
> Jacket: White House Black Market
> Tights: American Apparel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aoqtpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this scarf after seeing it on *jeNYC* and I LOVE it. Can't say the same for Express' customer service though
> 
> Bibi's maiden voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this to go out to the dollar store today - it def. was not warm enough for this outfit though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good *LouboutinHottie & aoqtpi*
Click to expand...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

juicyjeans said:


> Lookin good *LouboutinHottie & aoqtpi*



Thank you! 

Does anybody know the price for the Lady Clou? I didn't check and I can't find them anywhere online.


----------



## juicyjeans

LouboutinHottie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Does anybody know the price for the Lady Clou? I didn't check and I can't find them anywhere online.



They were on the CL website for $1,195 not too long ago HTH


----------



## LouboutinHottie

juicyjeans said:


> They were on the CL website for $1,195 not too long ago HTH



Thank you so much


----------



## Jönathan

*LH,* They are all sold out at the CL website. There are a few pairs on Bonanza.


http://www.bonanza.com


----------



## aoqtpi

LouboutinHottie said:


> No unfortunately :cry: next time maybe? I'm going there next weekend hopefully my size is still there. If not I could always check eBay



I hope they're there for you! I'm not going to be in Toronto til late June so hopefully there'll still be some CLs in my size left :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Bought this scarf after seeing it on *jeNYC* and I LOVE it. Can't say the same for Express' customer service though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi's maiden voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this to go out to the dollar store today - it def. was not warm enough for this outfit though


Ahhhh, I just love your outfit posts! (total creep right). You always look great!


----------



## dhampir2005

Happy Birthday! Love the outfit!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Omg love!!!!! Happy birthday babe!!



Thank you so much!! This just means we have to go to Vegas sooner --I'm old enough, I can take it 




dhampir2005 said:


> Happy Birthday! Love the outfit!



Thank you! You're sweet!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on a pair of Lady Clou at David's
> Jacket: White House Black Market
> Tights: American Apparel



Hot shoes! I can't believe you didn't get them -- those shoes are so hard to find and look fantastic! 



aoqtpi said:


> Bought this scarf after seeing it on *jeNYC* and I LOVE it. Can't say the same for Express' customer service though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi's maiden voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this to go out to the dollar store today - it def. was not warm enough for this outfit though



Sexy scarf and GREAT dollar store look! They didn't even know what hit 'em


----------



## LouboutinHottie

aoqtpi said:


> I hope they're there for you! I'm not going to be in Toronto til late June so hopefully there'll still be some CLs in my size left :fingerscrossed:



Hopefully! If they don't have the Lady Clou in late June, they could have different ones just as nice, they had the Bibi in black nappa there & Lady Peep sling in coral, white and black colorway.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Hot shoes! I can't believe you didn't get them -- those shoes are so hard to find and look fantastic!



Me too! Going into Toronto next weekend too


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Jönathan;19071490 said:
			
		

> *LH,* They are all sold out at the CL website. There are a few pairs on Bonanza.
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com



Any 35.5s?


----------



## Jönathan

LouboutinHottie said:


> Any 35.5s?



No Lady Clou's, but I saw a pair of Black Clou Noeud 150's sz 35


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Jönathan;19072444 said:
			
		

> No Lady Clou's, but I saw a pair of Black Clou Noeud 150's sz 35



Ooh both with spikes...  I don't know if the 35 would be too small though, the Lady Clou 35.5 fit perfect and I'm TTS 36. I'll take it up in the sizing thread


----------



## BattyBugs

Looking great, ladies. We'll be up in Ontario in late June/early July. Going to visit the inlaws in Lucknow. I know where Oakville is...DH has family there, too.


----------



## nalexis2121

first day out as a single lady in almost a year felt pretty great =)

7 jeans green cargo pants
Joie silk creme blouse
beige MBB's


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the MBBs!


----------



## nalexis2121

thanks BB!


----------



## r6girl2005

Jönathan;19063164 said:
			
		

> *r6,* Super cute!





tigertrixie said:


> These are so pretty on you - glad to hear they are easy to walk in!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Sorry! Quoted the wrong post!!
> 
> This was for *r6girl2005*: LOVE the MBBs on you! Very cute!





juicyjeans said:


> *r6girl* I'm loving those MBB on you!!!





Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies look hot!





aoqtpi said:


> So cute!





carlinha said:


> heck yeah *r6*!  it would have been a major mistake for you to return or sell the MBB they are amazing!





Hipployta said:


> Are they wonderfully easy to walk in and comfy? I love my MBBs too.  You look so casually cute





cts900 said:


> *r6*: You always look like you are having fun and I love that.



Thank you everyone!


----------



## r6girl2005

chloe speaks said:


> My casual outfit w/ red today; first time out for the vintage City Girls:



That bag is scrumptious 



Nolia said:


> *
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows in black!
> Top: Victoria's Secret Bombshell Tank, nameless cardigan
> Bottoms: H&M Black Pencil Skirt
> 
> *



I just LOVE pencil skirts! You look great!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Happy Birthday! You look so happy and fabulous!


----------



## Hipployta

LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on a pair of Lady Clou at David's
> Jacket: White House Black Market
> Tights: American Apparel



There's a place still selling Lady Clou? It was 1195.00


----------



## Nolia

r6girl2005 said:


> I just LOVE pencil skirts! You look great!



Thank you!! We're MBB twins too!! They are soooo comfy~


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hipployta said:


> There's a place still selling Lady Clou? It was 1195.00



Yep  fortunately for those who missed it


----------



## Cityfashionista

LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on a pair of Lady Clou at David's
> Jacket: White House Black Market
> Tights: American Apparel





aoqtpi said:


> Bought this scarf after seeing it on *jeNYC* and I LOVE it. Can't say the same for Express' customer service though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi's maiden voyage
> 
> 
> Wore this to go out to the dollar store today - it def. was not warm enough for this outfit though



You ladies look great!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies look great!



Thank you *City*


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Jönathan;19070745 said:
			
		

> *LH,* Cute pics! Love that jacket!



Just saw your post thank you Jonathan


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> Happy Birthday! You look so happy and fabulous!



Thank you, babe! I was/am quite happy


----------



## Pass4Fash

nalexis2121 said:


> first day out as a single lady in almost a year felt pretty great =)
> 
> 7 jeans green cargo pants
> Joie silk creme blouse
> beige MBB's


Love the MBB in nude on your skin tone!  I find the nude kidskin leather looks better on tan/darker skin tones as opposed to pale (no offense paler ladies), doesn't wash you out and compliments darker skin tones beautifully.

***In my opinion the patent CL nude has a more pink undertone, and those compliments all ranges of skin tones better and is more forgiving.


----------



## eldebrang

my new watersnake Daffodils  I love them. The best Daffodils I have tried on!! Hope you like them!!!


----------



## carlinha

LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on a pair of Lady Clou at David's
> Jacket: White House Black Market
> Tights: American Apparel



very cute *louboutinhottie*!  i love the blue tights!



aoqtpi said:


> Bought this scarf after seeing it on *jeNYC* and I LOVE it. Can't say the same for Express' customer service though
> 
> Bibi's maiden voyage
> 
> Wore this to go out to the dollar store today - it def. was not warm enough for this outfit though



cute *aoqtpi*!



nalexis2121 said:


> first day out as a single lady in almost a year felt pretty great =)
> 
> 7 jeans green cargo pants
> Joie silk creme blouse
> beige MBB's



love the MBB on you *nalexis*!



eldebrang said:


> my new watersnake Daffodils  I love them. The best Daffodils I have tried on!! Hope you like them!!!



very beautiful *eldebrang*!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you *Juicy*, *Schnauzer*, *City* and *carlinha*!

Thanks *PeepToe*! That makes me feel fantastic 

Lookin' good *nalexis*!

Great outfit, *elde*!

Forgot this one (unless I posted and forgot... I do have a terrible memory ) - trying on black spike LPs in Vegas. Wanted them so badly but they were too small


----------



## Cityfashionista

eldebrang said:


> my new watersnake Daffodils  I love them. The best Daffodils I have tried on!! Hope you like them!!!





aoqtpi said:


> Thank you *Juicy*, *Schnauzer*, *City* and *carlinha*!
> 
> Thanks *PeepToe*! That makes me feel fantastic
> 
> Lookin' good *nalexis*!
> 
> Great outfit, *elde*!
> 
> Forgot this one (unless I posted and forgot... I do have a terrible memory ) - trying on black spike LPs in Vegas. Wanted them so badly but they were too small




You ladies look great! 

We a shoe cousins on the Dafs. I have those in LD.


----------



## juicyjeans

Lace Fifi


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

eldebrang said:


> my new watersnake Daffodils  I love them. The best Daffodils I have tried on!! Hope you like them!!!



Shoe twins!! They ARE breathtaking, aren't they? 



aoqtpi said:


> Thank you *Juicy*, *Schnauzer*, *City* and *carlinha*!
> 
> Thanks *PeepToe*! That makes me feel fantastic
> 
> Lookin' good *nalexis*!
> 
> Great outfit, *elde*!
> 
> Forgot this one (unless I posted and forgot... I do have a terrible memory ) - trying on black spike LPs in Vegas. Wanted them so badly but they were too small


 

it's too bad they didn't fit because girl, you look H-O-T in them !!!



juicyjeans said:


> Lace Fifi



Very cute!! I love lace


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfit, Elde.

Love the spikeys, aoqtpi.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> very cute *louboutinhottie*!  i love the blue tights!



Thank you *C*!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you *Juicy*, *Schnauzer*, *City* and *carlinha*!
> 
> Thanks *PeepToe*! That makes me feel fantastic
> 
> Lookin' good *nalexis*!
> 
> Great outfit, *elde*!
> 
> Forgot this one (unless I posted and forgot... I do have a terrible memory ) - trying on black spike LPs in Vegas. Wanted them so badly but they were too small



You look amazing!!  Too bad they didn't have your size.


----------



## r6girl2005

juicyjeans said:


> Lace Fifi



Gosh, I just love those! You wear them well


----------



## juicyjeans

r6girl2005 said:


> Gosh, I just love those! You wear them well


 
Thanks *r6 *


----------



## stilly

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bathroom picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 

Amazing outfit!!!
I love the leopard!!!
Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## stilly

aoqtpi said:


> Bought this scarf after seeing it on *jeNYC* and I LOVE it. Can't say the same for Express' customer service though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi's maiden voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this to go out to the dollar store today - it def. was not warm enough for this outfit though


 
I love your Bibis *aoqtpi*!!!
They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

*tigertrixie* - Love the jeans & MBBs!!! So cute!!!

*Nolia* - That outfit and the Lucifers are so HOT!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

stilly said:


> Amazing outfit!!!
> I love the leopard!!!
> Happy B-Day!!!



thanks so much!!


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> *tigertrixie* - Love the jeans & MBBs!!! So cute!!!
> 
> *Nolia* - That outfit and the Lucifers are so HOT!!! Amazing!!!



Thank you stilly! Can't really go wrong with the Pigalle silhouette!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you ladies! I've decided I *need* those spike LPs in my life!

Sushi outfit from last night





Decided at the last minute to wear my Almerias instead, which turned out to the best decision I made all day because it started torrential downpouring as we were leaving the restaurant. My hair looked awesome when I got home


----------



## Luv n bags

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you ladies! I've decided I *need* those spike LPs in my life!
> 
> Sushi outfit from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided at the last minute to wear my Almerias instead, which turned out to the best decision I made all day because it started torrential downpouring as we were leaving the restaurant. My hair looked awesome when I got home


Yes, you do NEED LPs in your life.  The photo of you in Vegas proves it.  Your MBB's look so good!


----------



## eldebrang

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Shoe twins!! They ARE breathtaking, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's too bad they didn't fit because girl, you look H-O-T in them !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!! I love lace


Thanks


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you ladies! I've decided I *need* those spike LPs in my life!
> 
> Sushi outfit from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided at the last minute to wear my Almerias instead, which turned out to the best decision I made all day because it started torrential downpouring as we were leaving the restaurant. My hair looked awesome when I got home



*L*, i don't think anyone is looking at your hair. you have a rockin' bod!


----------



## chloe speaks

eldebrang said:


> my new watersnake Daffodils  I love them. The best Daffodils I have tried on!! Hope you like them!!!



Those are terrric on you eldebrang!





juicyjeans said:


> Lace Fifi





really pretty juicyjeans!



aoqtpi said:


> Thank you ladies! I've decided I *need* those spike LPs in my life!
> 
> Sushi outfit from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided at the last minute to wear my Almerias instead, which turned out to the best decision I made all day because it started torrential downpouring as we were leaving the restaurant. My hair looked awesome when I got home


 
The MBBs look amazing on you! Ditto comment on no one was looking at your hair girl! I would have felt the same as you - rain on my MBBs EEEK!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you ladies! I've decided I *need* those spike LPs in my life!
> 
> Sushi outfit from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided at the last minute to wear my Almerias instead, which turned out to the best decision I made all day because it started torrential downpouring as we were leaving the restaurant. My hair looked awesome when I got home



You look gorgeous hon!


----------



## aoqtpi

tigertrixie said:


> Yes, you do NEED LPs in your life.  The photo of you in Vegas proves it.  Your MBB's look so good!



I do, I do! I hope they're on my feet by this time next month  Thank you, I love how I look so much taller in the MBBs 




jeshika said:


> *L*, i don't think anyone is looking at your hair. you have a rockin' bod!



Thanks  There are some problem areas that won't get fixed no matter how hard I work out though  But I think everyone who isn't a supermodel has this issue 




chloe speaks said:


> The MBBs look amazing on you! Ditto comment on no one was looking at your hair girl! I would have felt the same as you - rain on my MBBs EEEK!



I know! That poor nappa leather! I shudder to think what would have happened to them in the rain :WTF:




LouboutinHottie said:


> You look gorgeous hon!



Thank you!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you!



No problem


----------



## too_cute

here are my outfit pics. wearing black patent simple 70s.


----------



## mmmoussighi

too_cute said:


> here are my outfit pics. wearing black patent simple 70s.


 
That black dress is CUTE! Looking good!


----------



## phiphi

ladies, i'm so sorry for the general shout-out, but i'm so behind! you are all gorgeous!!

dvf blouse and joli noeud


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ P you are such a skinny minnie!! You look gorgeous!


----------



## jancedtif

*Phi*!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *P*


----------



## Texlatina

Hope everyone had an AWESOME holiday weekend!!! I'm playing catchup..so here we go!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Today is the last day I'm 25 so although DH wasn't feeling well, we caught the Hangover II (funny! I love Bangkok) and then dinner and live jazz at the Bombay Club. I also received a slightly early birthday present from him in the mail today: an absolutely gorgeous Chanel Maxi in black lambskin!!! He's so amazing and I'm so incredibly lucky
> 
> Here I am, showing it off with the Miss Clichy leopard pumps:
> 
> I LOVE these shoes!!
> and the bathroom picture:
> Thanks for letting me share!!



We love your shoes too!!! and I love the photo at the movie theater!!!!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Trying on a pair of Lady Clou at David's
> Jacket: White House Black Market
> Tights: American Apparel



Are these just not the SEXIEST SHOE!!?!?!?!? I own a pair in grey and wore them to an event this weekend and got so many compliments on them!



aoqtpi said:


> Bought this scarf after seeing it on *jeNYC* and I LOVE it. Can't say the same for Express' customer service though
> 
> Bibi's maiden voyage
> 
> Wore this to go out to the dollar store today - it def. was not warm enough for this outfit though



BEAUTIFUL!!! 



nalexis2121 said:


> first day out as a single lady in almost a year felt pretty great =)
> 
> 7 jeans green cargo pants
> Joie silk creme blouse
> beige MBB's



Stunning on you...and I'm sure you worked them well!!!



eldebrang said:


> my new watersnake Daffodils  I love them. The best Daffodils I have tried on!! Hope you like them!!!



OMG Gorgeous!



aoqtpi said:


> Thank you *Juicy*, *Schnauzer*, *City* and *carlinha*!
> 
> Forgot this one (unless I posted and forgot... I do have a terrible memory ) - trying on black spike LPs in Vegas. Wanted them so badly but they were too small



Too bad they were too small..they look great!!! I'm so in love with the red carpet in the boutiques! I wish I could find it and do my ENTIRE closet with it!



juicyjeans said:


> Lace Fifi



Very cute!!!



aoqtpi said:


> Thank you ladies! I've decided I *need* those spike LPs in my life!
> 
> Sushi outfit from last night
> 
> Decided at the last minute to wear my Almerias instead, which turned out to the best decision I made all day because it started torrential downpouring as we were leaving the restaurant. My hair looked awesome when I got home



Great shoes....too bad about the weather...but you look GREAT anyways!!!!



too_cute said:


> here are my outfit pics. wearing black patent simple 70s.



Very cute!!!



phiphi said:


> ladies, i'm so sorry for the general shout-out, but i'm so behind! you are all gorgeous!!
> 
> dvf blouse and joli noeud



Love it...especially with the DVF!!!!


----------



## eldebrang

An easy day with my Super Dombasless. I love these shoes.


----------



## aoqtpi

too_cute said:


> here are my outfit pics. wearing black patent simple 70s.



You are indeed too cute!




phiphi said:


> ladies, i'm so sorry for the general shout-out, but i'm so behind! you are all gorgeous!!
> 
> dvf blouse and joli noeud


 Loving this!

Thank you *Texl*!


----------



## cts900

*eldebrang*: I love each look.  
*
aoqtpi*: Woman, you rock a pair of shorts like it's nobody's business.  Hot damn! 

sweet *phi*: Chic and sophisticated, as always, my dear.  You look fabulous. 

*too_cute*: You look incredibly sexy in both dresses.


----------



## cts900

I have been feeling a little blue lately so when this came in the mail, my spirits were lifted--I have wanted it all season but did not want to pay full price!  

Turquoise Tracy Reese Irresistible Maxi from Anthropologie with no name cardi and camel patent VPs.  I later changed into my marazul espadrilles instead but didn't take pics.  

Sorry for the terrible lighting...


----------



## misselizabeth22

^

Love!


----------



## r6girl2005

cts900 said:


> I have been feeling a little blue lately so when this came in the mail, my spirits were lifted--I have wanted it all season but did not want to pay full price!
> 
> Turquoise Tracy Reese Irresistible Maxi from Anthropologie with no name cardi and camel patent VPs. I later changed into my marazul espadrilles instead but didn't take pics.
> 
> Sorry for the terrible lighting...


 
Ooohhhhh what a gorgeous color! I am loving the cowl neck!


----------



## PeepToe

cts900 said:


> I have been feeling a little blue lately so when this came in the mail, my spirits were lifted--I have wanted it all season but did not want to pay full price!
> 
> Turquoise Tracy Reese Irresistible Maxi from Anthropologie with no name cardi and camel patent VPs.  I later changed into my marazul espadrilles instead but didn't take pics.
> 
> Sorry for the terrible lighting...



That dress was made for you!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I have been feeling a little blue lately so when this came in the mail, my spirits were lifted--I have wanted it all season but did not want to pay full price!
> 
> Turquoise Tracy Reese Irresistible Maxi from Anthropologie with no name cardi and camel patent VPs. I later changed into my marazul espadrilles instead but didn't take pics.
> 
> Sorry for the terrible lighting...


 
Look at those curves!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> I have been feeling a little blue lately so when this came in the mail, my spirits were lifted--I have wanted it all season but did not want to pay full price!
> 
> Turquoise Tracy Reese Irresistible Maxi from Anthropologie with no name cardi and camel patent VPs.  I later changed into my marazul espadrilles instead but didn't take pics.
> 
> Sorry for the terrible lighting...



DDAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYUUUUUUUMMMMM, I just collapsed due to beauty overload!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> I have been feeling a little blue lately so when this came in the mail, my spirits were lifted--I have wanted it all season but did not want to pay full price!
> 
> Turquoise Tracy Reese Irresistible Maxi from Anthropologie with no name cardi and camel patent VPs.  I later changed into my marazul espadrilles instead but didn't take pics.
> 
> Sorry for the terrible lighting...



Stunning! And the colour of the dress is fantastic!

*Opinions please! *I'm planning on wearing this to a wedding next month, but I'm not sure if the MBBs go with the dress - I feel like there's too much material since I'm so short and the dress is so (relatively) long. Would a nude peeptoe be better? (Sorry, forgot to try those on before I took the dress off)

On a side note, I have no idea how anyone wears Spanx! It literally took me like five minutes to get it on and off, and it didn't even seem to make a difference!


----------



## Dukeprincess

aoqtpi said:


> Stunning! And the colour of the dress is fantastic!
> 
> *Opinions please! *I'm planning on wearing this to a wedding next month, but I'm not sure if the MBBs go with the dress - I feel like there's too much material since I'm so short and the dress is so (relatively) long. Would a nude peeptoe be better? (Sorry, forgot to try those on before I took the dress off)
> 
> On a side note, I have no idea how anyone wears Spanx! It literally took me like five minutes to get it on and off, and it didn't even seem to make a difference!



Hey! I love the dress, but think the MBBs don't make it really wedding appropriate.  What about your Glitter Ron Rons?


----------



## jeNYC

aoqtpi said:


> Stunning! And the colour of the dress is fantastic!
> 
> *Opinions please! *I'm planning on wearing this to a wedding next month, but I'm not sure if the MBBs go with the dress - I feel like there's too much material since I'm so short and the dress is so (relatively) long. Would a nude peeptoe be better? (Sorry, forgot to try those on before I took the dress off)
> 
> On a side note, I have no idea how anyone wears Spanx! It literally took me like five minutes to get it on and off, and it didn't even seem to make a difference!


 
i think the straps and bootie shortens your body since the dress is almost knee length.   you are better off wearing your black or glitter ron rons or a nude pump


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I would go for a nude for sure!


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> Stunning! And the colour of the dress is fantastic!
> 
> *Opinions please! *I'm planning on wearing this to a wedding next month, but I'm not sure if the MBBs go with the dress - I feel like there's too much material since I'm so short and the dress is so (relatively) long. Would a nude peeptoe be better? (Sorry, forgot to try those on before I took the dress off)
> 
> On a side note, I have no idea how anyone wears Spanx! It literally took me like five minutes to get it on and off, and it didn't even seem to make a difference!



For a wedding, I also vote nude so that the blue really POPs~  The spanx doesn't work because you don't need it.


----------



## too_cute

mmmoussighi said:


> That black dress is CUTE! Looking good!


 


Texlatina said:


> Very cute!!!


 


aoqtpi said:


> You are indeed too cute!





cts900 said:


> too_cute: You look incredibly sexy in both dresses.



:shame: thanks guys.


----------



## cts900

Thank you *aoqtpi* (I think glitter has a great wedding feel but nude will lengthen your legs the most--the dress is a stunner!), *Duke, jenay, PeepToe, r6*, and *misse*!  This thread is the best for a personal spirit lift! You have all made my day.


----------



## trisha48228

shockboogie said:


> Watersnake Altadamas on a Sunday afternoon



Love the entire outfit.  Shock you look HAUTE!


----------



## phiphi

thank you for the wonderful comments, *duke, nakie, jan, texlatina, aotqpi, cts*!!! you sure make a girl feel super special. 



cts900 said:


> I have been feeling a little blue lately so when this came in the mail, my spirits were lifted--I have wanted it all season but did not want to pay full price!
> 
> Turquoise Tracy Reese Irresistible Maxi from Anthropologie with no name cardi and camel patent VPs.  I later changed into my marazul espadrilles instead but didn't take pics.
> 
> Sorry for the terrible lighting...



i am sorry you've been feeling a bit blue, hon... but you are fabulous. perfection as always! that colour is magnificent on you!

*aotqpi*, another vote for nude!


----------



## heiress-ox

aoqtpi said:


> Stunning! And the colour of the dress is fantastic!
> 
> *Opinions please! *I'm planning on wearing this to a wedding next month, but I'm not sure if the MBBs go with the dress - I feel like there's too much material since I'm so short and the dress is so (relatively) long. Would a nude peeptoe be better? (Sorry, forgot to try those on before I took the dress off)



IA the MBBs do shorten your torso since the dress is knee length! Nude pumps would look gorgeous for that elongated leg look, but I love *Duke's* idea about wearing your glitter Ron Rons - that'd be fun!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Stunning! And the colour of the dress is fantastic!
> 
> *Opinions please! *I'm planning on wearing this to a wedding next month, but I'm not sure if the MBBs go with the dress - I feel like there's too much material since I'm so short and the dress is so (relatively) long. Would a nude peeptoe be better? (Sorry, forgot to try those on before I took the dress off)
> 
> On a side note, I have no idea how anyone wears Spanx! It literally took me like five minutes to get it on and off, and it didn't even seem to make a difference!



Definitely the nude babe!


----------



## jenayb

So may I share!? 

DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:

Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!



You look adorable and SO YOUNG!! And is that ice cream?! Thanks for that craving, missy!


----------



## foosy

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!



gorgeous!
Lucky DBF


----------



## r6girl2005

phiphi said:


> ladies, i'm so sorry for the general shout-out, but i'm so behind! you are all gorgeous!!
> 
> dvf blouse and joli noeud



Phi you rock DVF, I always like to see you in your pieces!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!


 What a pretty dress! I really love your hair too!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look adorable and SO YOUNG!! And is that ice cream?! Thanks for that craving, missy!



Lol! Girl I am older than you! 

Anyhow, nope it's mac and cheese! It was the coolest thing -- so you start at the beginning of this buffet, right, and you have plain mac and cheese - noodles and cheese.... Then you go along the little buffet and you get to choose all these gourmet add-ins... OMG it was insane! 

I want it at our wedding, lol! 



foosy said:


> gorgeous!
> Lucky DBF



*Foosy*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Girl I am older than you!
> 
> Anyhow, nope it's mac and cheese! It was the coolest thing -- so you start at the beginning of this buffet, right, and you have plain mac and cheese - noodles and cheese.... Then you go along the little buffet and you get to choose all these gourmet add-ins... OMG it was insane!
> 
> I want it at our wedding, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> *Foosy*



... still looks like ice cream to me  And older than me by what, minutes?! Doesn't count.

Foosy is right - lucky future husband


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> What a pretty dress! I really love your hair too!



Thanks sweet pea. I miss having longer hair.


----------



## r6girl2005

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!



Oh my gosh Jenay you are so cute! I just want to smoosh you and carry you in my pockets!!


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!



Jenay!!! You look so good!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... still looks like ice cream to me  And older than me by what, minutes?! Doesn't count.
> 
> Foosy is right - lucky future husband



Lol! Girl please I'm 26. 

(I know, it totally does look like ice cream!!!) 



r6girl2005 said:


> Oh my gosh Jenay you are so cute! I just want to smoosh you and carry you in my pockets!!



I would love to ride in your pockets! 



PeepToe said:


> Jenay!!! You look so good!



 Woohoo!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Girl please I'm 26.
> 
> (I know, it totally does look like ice cream!!!)



So am I as of this Saturday  

You look red-carpet worthy in that dress and supremely happy. Love and being in love is beautiful


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> So am I as of this Saturday
> 
> You look red-carpet worthy in that dress and supremely happy. Love and being in love is beautiful





(for some reason I thought you were 25 hehe)


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are beautiful, *Jenay.* And you _are_ young.


----------



## jancedtif

Very pretty *jenay*!!


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> I have been feeling a little blue lately so when this came in the mail, my spirits were lifted--I have wanted it all season but did not want to pay full price!
> 
> Turquoise Tracy Reese Irresistible Maxi from Anthropologie with no name cardi and camel patent VPs.  I later changed into my marazul espadrilles instead but didn't take pics.
> 
> Sorry for the terrible lighting...



Check you out hot Mama!!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> You are beautiful, *Jenay.* And you _are_ young.



Oh *Duke*.


----------



## jenayb

jancedtif said:


> Very pretty *jenay*!!



Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## cts900

*jance*!  Always soooooo lovely to see you.  Thanks, babe!  I am trying to embrace this body more and more...

*jenay*: You are so fresh-faced and happy there.  Your smile lights up that room.  I_ love_ the bodice of your dress.  I think I am young and I am 34 .  You are brand spankin' new, darlin'.


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> thank you for the wonderful comments, *duke, nakie, jan, texlatina, aotqpi, cts*!!! you sure make a girl feel super special.
> 
> 
> 
> i am sorry you've been feeling a bit blue, hon... but you are fabulous. perfection as always! that colour is magnificent on you!



Thank you, my sweetest.


----------



## mmmoussighi

r6girl2005 said:


> Oh my gosh Jenay you are so cute! *I just want to smoosh you and carry you in my pockets*!!


 
I second this sentiment!  TOOOO cute!


----------



## bling*lover

*cts:* Gorgeous as always, that color really suits you. I'm totally loving the blue/green shades myself at the moment. It is such a gorgeous color!
*Jenay:* WOW you look fantastic hun, that dress is gorgeous on you. I just recently turned 26 myself, wish my body looked like yours


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!



*jenay*, you are gorgeous! those legs!  you look so happy!

belated congrats to dBF! my sister just got accepted into the undergrad architecture program at cornell... so tell me, will i ever see her emerge from the studio ever again? she loves it though...


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Girl please I'm *26*.
> 
> (I know, it totally does look like ice cream!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to ride in your pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!


 
26?!!! OMG I feel like the crypt keeper now.


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Girl please I'm 26.
> 
> (I know, it totally does look like ice cream!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to ride in your pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!



Your the same age as me! That it not old lol!


----------



## juicyjeans

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Girl please I'm 26.
> 
> (I know, it totally does look like ice cream!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to ride in your pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!


 
*Jenay *same age, same CL size...twins seperated at birth???


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> 26?!!! OMG I feel like the crypt keeper now.



Lmao! Oh stop!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *jenay*, you are gorgeous! those legs!  you look so happy!
> 
> belated congrats to dBF! my sister just got accepted into the undergrad architecture program at cornell... so tell me, will i ever see her emerge from the studio ever again? she loves it though...



Emerge from studio?!  never!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thank you *Duke*, *jeNYC*, *naked*, *Nolia*, *cts*, *phi*, *heiress* and *Jenay* for your opinions! I'll try on both the nude and glitter tonight and try to decide which look I like best. 

*Jenay*, you look both amazing and adorable! DBF is a lucky guy!


----------



## PeepToe

PeepToe said:


> Your the same age as me! That it not old lol!



And all of this misspelling is what I get for typing on the iPad


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!


 
What a pretty dress! You look amazing as always!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> Stunning! And the colour of the dress is fantastic!
> 
> *Opinions please! *I'm planning on wearing this to a wedding next month, but I'm not sure if the MBBs go with the dress - I feel like there's too much material since I'm so short and the dress is so (relatively) long. Would a nude peeptoe be better? (Sorry, forgot to try those on before I took the dress off)
> 
> On a side note, I have no idea how anyone wears Spanx! It literally took me like five minutes to get it on and off, and it didn't even seem to make a difference!


 
Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!



Jenay, you look SO fresh & gorgeous! Love the outfit!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Words can't express how hot you all are! Wowza!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Out of town for a conference right now. Here I am on my way to the networking mixer wearing black patent Iowa Zeppas. Sorry for the crummy phone pic!


----------



## PeepToe

KlassicKouture said:


> Out of town for a conference right now. Here I am on my way to the networking mixer wearing black patent Iowa Zeppas. Sorry for the crummy phone pic!



Shoe twins! They were my first pair! I love your dress


----------



## KlassicKouture

Yay, thanks shoe twin!! 



These are my workhorse shoes...so comfy!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!


 
Amazing dress and CLs *jenay*!!!
Beautiful!!!


----------



## jenayb

KlassicKouture said:


> Out of town for a conference right now. Here I am on my way to the networking mixer wearing black patent Iowa Zeppas. Sorry for the crummy phone pic!





Can I come network with you? Or be seen next to you...!!??


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!


you look happy (must be the mac and cheese!) and gorgeous, girl!!



KlassicKouture said:


> Out of town for a conference right now. Here I am on my way to the networking mixer wearing black patent Iowa Zeppas. Sorry for the crummy phone pic!



great combo! you look so chic..


----------



## indi3r4

I was making rounds earlier, checking dept. store sales.. and for once, I came home empty handed!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> I was making rounds earlier, checking dept. store sales.. and for once, I came home empty handed!



You look amazing!


----------



## FlipDiver

indi3r4 said:


> I was making rounds earlier, checking dept. store sales.. and for once, I came home empty handed!



I love the jacket! 

By the by, how does everyone do that cool swirly photo effect, a la The Ring?  I don't think I have that function on my Mac...


----------



## icecreamom

FlipDiver said:


> I love the jacket!
> 
> By the by, how does everyone do that cool swirly photo effect, a la The Ring?  I don't think I have that function on my Mac...



If you use photobucket to upload the pictures you can find the photo effects there


----------



## icecreamom

indi3r4 said:


> I was making rounds earlier, checking dept. store sales.. and for once, I came home empty handed!



I love the outfit, is perfect from head to toe.


----------



## FlipDiver

icecreamom said:


> If you use photobucket to upload the pictures you can find the photo effects there



Omg, thanks!  Wow there's a whole edit toolbar with cool photo effects!  I never knew that was there.  Learn something new every day...


----------



## KlassicKouture

jenaywins said:


> Can I come network with you? Or be seen next to you...!!??



It would be an honor to be next to a hottie like you!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*indi3r4*, you look fab!! And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you for the compliments ladies


----------



## Luv n bags

indi3r4 said:


> I was making rounds earlier, checking dept. store sales.. and for once, I came home empty handed!



So pretty! Loving your MJ, too.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!



jenay!! love how you look in that pic!!  soo lovely....


----------



## phiphi

KlassicKouture said:


> Out of town for a conference right now. Here I am on my way to the networking mixer wearing black patent Iowa Zeppas. Sorry for the crummy phone pic!


 
KK!!! miss you! looking FIERCE!


----------



## phiphi

indi3r4 said:


> I was making rounds earlier, checking dept. store sales.. and for once, I came home empty handed!


 
gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay! artyhat:
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!


 
soooo cute!


----------



## heiress-ox

indi3r4 said:


> I was making rounds earlier, checking dept. store sales.. and for once, I came home empty handed!



You look so effortlessly chic; love it


----------



## KlassicKouture

phiphi said:


> KK!!! miss you! looking FIERCE!



Thanks doll! Miss you too!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> (for some reason I thought you were 25 hehe)


 

wooo hooo to the 26 club! I just joined on Monday! Outfit pics for my bday black suede VPs to come


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

KlassicKouture said:


> Out of town for a conference right now. Here I am on my way to the networking mixer wearing black patent Iowa Zeppas. Sorry for the crummy phone pic!


 
wow-you look great! sooo early summer chic!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay!
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!


oh Jenay..you look so gorgeous and sooo young!! I would'nt have guessed you're 26 at all


KlassicKouture said:


> Out of town for a conference right now. Here I am on my way to the networking mixer wearing black patent Iowa Zeppas. Sorry for the crummy phone pic!


You look lovely~ I love the details on your dress!


indi3r4 said:


> I was making rounds earlier, checking dept. store sales.. and for once, I came home empty handed!


You look so chic!!

sorry for the blurry pic..This is my outfit for Thursday late night shopping tonight! So many heels on sale but none in my size ..I did score a pair of leopard pony Gucci flats though


----------



## Dukeprincess

*KK:* You better go girl!  Looking fabulous! *snaps* 

*indi3:* I love your outfit from head to toe!

*pixie:* LOVE the outfit!


----------



## KlassicKouture

pixiesparkle said:


> oh Jenay..you look so gorgeous and sooo young!! I would'nt have guessed you're 26 at all
> 
> You look lovely~ I love the details on your dress!
> 
> You look so chic!!
> 
> sorry for the blurry pic..This is my outfit for Thursday late night shopping tonight! So many heels on sale but none in my size ..I did score a pair of leopard pony Gucci flats though



Thanks! I love everything about your outfit. Congrats on your leopard pony flats!! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> wow-you look great! sooo early summer chic!



Thanks hun!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> *KK:* You better go girl!  Looking fabulous! *snaps*
> 
> *indi3:* I love your outfit from head to toe!
> 
> *pixie:* LOVE the outfit!



Thank you! This means so much coming from my fashion idol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> wooo hooo to the 26 club! I just joined on Monday! Outfit pics for my bday black suede VPs to come



Yay for the 26-es!



pixiesparkle said:


> oh Jenay..you look so gorgeous and sooo young!! I would'nt have guessed you're 26 at all
> 
> You look lovely~ I love the details on your dress!
> 
> You look so chic!!
> 
> sorry for the blurry pic..This is my outfit for Thursday late night shopping tonight! So many heels on sale but none in my size ..I did score a pair of leopard pony Gucci flats though



Love the outfit! I just found my perfect pair of leopard flats myself by Prada


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you ladies


pixiesparkle said:


> sorry for the blurry pic..This is my outfit for Thursday late night shopping tonight! So many heels on sale but none in my size ..I did score a pair of leopard pony Gucci flats though


loving the outfit.. and that spikey lil thing is still in my wishlist!


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you so much!! I'm so lucky! Happy Early birthday fellow Gemini



i turned 26 in may.  while i was studying for finals and didnt enjoy it, you look abfab!


----------



## aoqtpi

pixiesparkle said:


> oh Jenay..you look so gorgeous and sooo young!! I would'nt have guessed you're 26 at all
> 
> You look lovely~ I love the details on your dress!
> 
> You look so chic!!
> 
> sorry for the blurry pic..This is my outfit for Thursday late night shopping tonight! So many heels on sale but none in my size ..I did score a pair of leopard pony Gucci flats though



Love this outfit! Congrats on your sale score!


----------



## AEGIS

you won't be single for long looking like that!


nalexis2121 said:


> first day out as a single lady in almost a year felt pretty great =)
> 
> 7 jeans green cargo pants
> Joie silk creme blouse
> beige MBB's





too_cute said:


> here are my outfit pics. wearing black patent simple 70s.



soo cute.



eldebrang said:


> An easy day with my Super Dombasless. I love these shoes.



love the casual edgy vibe.



KlassicKouture said:


> Out of town for a conference right now. Here I am on my way to the networking mixer wearing black patent Iowa Zeppas. Sorry for the crummy phone pic!



well don't hurt em now



indi3r4 said:


> I was making rounds earlier, checking dept. store sales.. and for once, I came home empty handed!



peeerfecr.



pixiesparkle said:


> oh Jenay..you look so gorgeous and sooo young!! I would'nt have guessed you're 26 at all
> 
> You look lovely~ I love the details on your dress!
> 
> You look so chic!!
> 
> sorry for the blurry pic..This is my outfit for Thursday late night shopping tonight! So many heels on sale but none in my size ..I did score a pair of leopard pony Gucci flats though




adorbs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Headed to work in something in non-DVF  

Zara tee and blazer (shout out to my bestie *phiphi* for making this happen )
Turquoise necklace and earrings (made by me)
Goa Simples


----------



## eldebrang

pixiesparkle said:


> oh Jenay..you look so gorgeous and sooo young!! I would'nt have guessed you're 26 at all
> 
> You look lovely~ I love the details on your dress!
> 
> You look so chic!!
> 
> sorry for the blurry pic..This is my outfit for Thursday late night shopping tonight! So many heels on sale but none in my size ..I did score a pair of leopard pony Gucci flats though


Love your outfit. very simple but extremely cool


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in something in non-DVF
> 
> Zara tee and blazer (shout out to my bestie *phiphi* for making this happen )
> Turquoise necklace and earrings (made by me)
> Goa Simples


 
You look like a walking advertisement for everything awesome.


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> You look like a walking advertisement for everything awesome.



You're the best!


----------



## PeepToe

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in something in non-DVF
> 
> Zara tee and blazer (shout out to my bestie *phiphi* for making this happen )
> Turquoise necklace and earrings (made by me)
> Goa Simples



Your blazer is fantastic! Great outfit!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in something in non-DVF
> 
> Zara tee and blazer (shout out to my bestie *phiphi* for making this happen )
> Turquoise necklace and earrings (made by me)
> Goa Simples



LOVE the pink blazer with the outfit! You look fantastic!


----------



## FlipDiver

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in something in non-DVF
> 
> Zara tee and blazer (shout out to my bestie *phiphi* for making this happen )
> Turquoise necklace and earrings (made by me)
> Goa Simples



Great color!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red  

Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?


























Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## AEGIS

well you look just as nice in non DVF as you do in DVF

that's neat that you made the necklace




Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in something in non-DVF
> 
> Zara tee and blazer (shout out to my bestie *phiphi* for making this happen )
> Turquoise necklace and earrings (made by me)
> Goa Simples


----------



## AEGIS

i like it.  do you plan on wearing it with the matching orange lip?



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> i like it.  do you plan on wearing it with the matching orange lip?



I'm still wearing the same make-up as from earlier today but yes, I was going to match the lip color to the dress


----------



## imskyhigh

I think its fabulous, and paired with some gold jewelry... SICK.

Keep, keep!




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## cts900

*Schnauzer*: I LOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEE it on you.  KEEP!

*Duke:* Holy hotness, that bright pink against your skin is perfection.  I adore your jewelry. I always appreciate anyone who works well with their hands.  So few of us do anymore.  Gorgeous.   

*pixie*: You look fabulous in every single way.  

*indi*: This look is how I dream of dressing.  I love, love, love, love your look.  

*Klassic*: Damn, girl!  When you come to visit, you come like a tidal wave.  You look smokin' hot!

This is me on my first day back to work for summer school in an army green Anthro skirt, no name chocolate cardi, and white tank with my camel VPs.


----------



## stilly

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!


 

I think you look gorgeous in this outfit!!!
The Daffs are amazing!!!
Keep!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

imskyhigh said:


> I think its fabulous, and paired with some gold jewelry... SICK.
> 
> Keep, keep!



Thank you!! 



cts900 said:


> *Schnauzer*: I LOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEE it on you.  KEEP!
> 
> *Duke:* Holy hotness, that bright pink against your skin is perfection.  I adore your jewelry. I always appreciate anyone who works well with their hands.  So few of us do anymore.  Gorgeous.
> 
> *pixie*: You look fabulous in every single way.
> 
> *indi*: This look is how I dream of dressing.  I love, love, love, love your look.
> 
> *Klassic*: Damn, girl!  When you come to visit, you come like a tidal wave.  You look smokin' hot!
> 
> This is me on my first day back to work for summer school in an army green Anthro skirt, no name chocolate cardi, and white tank with my camel VPs.



You look great! Summer school sucks but hope you have fun!! 



stilly said:


> I think you look gorgeous in this outfit!!!
> The Daffs are amazing!!!
> Keep!!!



Thank you! I'm so lucky to have the Daffs! 

My hubby called it a bathrobe but I just LOVE it! Thank you for your support & compliments!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you, *AEGIS*! 

*Duke*, do you ever have an OFF day??? Amazing!


----------



## Cityfashionista

KlassicKouture said:


> Out of town for a conference right now. Here I am on my way to the networking mixer wearing black patent Iowa Zeppas. Sorry for the crummy phone pic!


 Looking good girl!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*cts*, I'd sign up for summer classes just to get more chances to see you. 



Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks, *City*! I'm heading your way soon!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> So may I share!?
> 
> DBF just found this pic on his computer of me at an awards ceremony last year. DBF is an architect and their firm won an award for a bank that he did a significant amount of work on. Yay!
> 
> Anyhooz, this is me... Patent New Simple 120. Love these shoes, they are my work horses!!





KlassicKouture said:


> Out of town for a conference right now. Here I am on my way to the networking mixer wearing black patent Iowa Zeppas. Sorry for the crummy phone pic!





indi3r4 said:


> I was making rounds earlier, checking dept. store sales.. and for once, I came home empty handed!





pixiesparkle said:


> oh Jenay..you look so gorgeous and sooo young!! I would'nt have guessed you're 26 at all
> 
> You look lovely~ I love the details on your dress!
> 
> You look so chic!!
> 
> sorry for the blurry pic..This is my outfit for Thursday late night shopping tonight! So many heels on sale but none in my size ..I did score a pair of leopard pony Gucci flats though





Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in something in non-DVF
> 
> Zara tee and blazer (shout out to my bestie *phiphi* for making this happen )
> Turquoise necklace and earrings (made by me)
> Goa Simples





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!





cts900 said:


> *Schnauzer*: I LOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEE it on you.  KEEP!
> 
> *Duke:* Holy hotness, that bright pink against your skin is perfection.  I adore your jewelry. I always appreciate anyone who works well with their hands.  So few of us do anymore.  Gorgeous.
> 
> *pixie*: You look fabulous in every single way.
> 
> *indi*: This look is how I dream of dressing.  I love, love, love, love your look.
> 
> *Klassic*: Damn, girl!  When you come to visit, you come like a tidal wave.  You look smokin' hot!
> 
> This is me on my first day back to work for summer school in an army green Anthro skirt, no name chocolate cardi, and white tank with my camel VPs.



 Amazing ladies! 

I love that dress Schnauzer. It falls on you in a very flattering way. You look great in it. I think you should keep it.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> Amazing ladies!
> 
> I love that dress Schnauzer. It falls on you in a very flattering way. You look great in it. I think you should keep it.



Awww! Thank you babe!!


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!


This looks awesome on you. Seriously, you have to have the right body type for this dress. And girl, you have it


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PeepToe said:


> This looks awesome on you. Seriously, you have to have the right body type for this dress. And girl, you have it



thanks so much -- that's very, very sweet of you!!


----------



## laleeza

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



Looks ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS on you! Total hotness!  
Keep it! Please!!


----------



## Nolia

Hmmm, the cut is absolutely fab on you but the orangey color, not so much.  But I wouldn't return it.  You could probably balance it out by throwing on a dark long dangly necklace, dying your hair a darker shade or some bangles on your wrists. =)



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Schnauzer:* I really love that dress on you, KEEP!

*cts:* I would totally sign up for your classes gorgeous! 

 *AEGIS, schnauzer, KK, cts, peeptoe, flip and city!*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

laleeza said:


> Looks ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS on you! Total hotness!
> Keep it! Please!!



Thank you so much! I really appreciate you taking the time 



Nolia said:


> Hmmm, the cut is absolutely fab on you but the orangey color, not so much.  But I wouldn't return it.  You could probably balance it out by throwing on a dark long dangly necklace, dying your hair a darker shade or some bangles on your wrists. =)



Ahh! I can't imagine dying my hair -- I honestly don't mind being as white as I am -- I figure I was born this way (GaGa) so I have nothing to be ashamed of  I'm not even fake-baking anymore. The dress is actually a very bright red, I think it's just the flash that may make it look orange. And I was thinking gold accessories but I honestly appreciate your input and opinion -- it's always nice to have others' perspectives so that I can find ways to wear it that I would not have thought of. Thanks again for your advice!!



Dukeprincess said:


> *Schnauzer:* I really love that dress on you, KEEP!
> 
> *cts:* I would totally sign up for your classes gorgeous!
> 
> *AEGIS, schnauzer, KK, cts, peeptoe and city!*



Thanks so much!! It's truly a compliment coming from you --you're always meticulously put together! Thank you!


----------



## Nolia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ahh! I can't imagine dying my hair -- I honestly don't mind being as white as I am -- I figure I was born this way (GaGa) so I have nothing to be ashamed of  I'm not even fake-baking anymore. The dress is actually a very bright red, I think it's just the flash that may make it look orange. And I was thinking gold accessories but I honestly appreciate your input and opinion -- it's always nice to have others' perspectives so that I can find ways to wear it that I would not have thought of. Thanks again for your advice!!




It's really flowy so maybe some accessories to help "weigh" it down will help with the balance  The dress is really beautiful, the shoes are beautiful, you're beautiful~. XD Trying to see it from your hubby's perspective.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> It's really flowy so maybe some accessories to help "weigh" it down will help with the balance  The dress is really beautiful, the shoes are beautiful, you're beautiful~. XD Trying to see it from your hubby's perspective.



 Here is my hubby's perspective:

him - "It's too big on you - looks like a bathrobe"
me - "Not everything can be fitted, babe. I like it loose."
him - "yeah, but you can't see even see your waist."
me - .... (the look)
....
....
...him after 5 minutes: "you know those inserts (chicken cutlets for the breasts from Victoria's Secret) you sometimes use...?"
me - ... (the EVIL look)
him - "never mind. You look wonderful."


----------



## Nolia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Here is my hubby's perspective:
> 
> him - "It's too big on you - looks like a bathrobe"
> me - "Not everything can be fitted, babe. I like it loose."
> him - "yeah, but you can't see even see your waist."
> me - .... (the look)
> ....
> ....
> ...him after 5 minutes: "you know those inserts (chicken cutlets for the breasts from Victoria's Secret) you sometimes use...?"
> me - ... (the EVIL look)
> him - "never mind. You look wonderful."



:feminist:

I've always wanted to use that smiley LOL


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> :feminist:
> 
> I've always wanted to use that smiley LOL



It's adorable! Love it! I need a picketing sign for my living room


----------



## carlinha

i'm sorry been out of the loop lately and can't comment individually, but all of you look AMAZING!!!!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



Holy sh*t.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Holy sh*t.



Thanks babe! That's what I did after your latest reveal   I'm going to need a defibrillator if I keep visiting your thread 

EDIT: and I completely missed saying it somehow in your thread -- I was overwhelmed -- but HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! You two are so in love and it's a beautiful thing


----------



## heiress-ox

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



KEEP, KEEP, KEEP 

That outfit is so hot, you know men sometimes just don't get it lol! You had me trawling the internet trying to find one to order!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Duke*,* KK*, and *Schnauzer*!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## imskyhigh

heiress-ox said:


> KEEP, KEEP, KEEP
> 
> That outfit is so hot, you know men sometimes just don't get it lol! *You had me trawling the internet trying to find one to order!*



haha me too! schnauzer, feel free to let us know where you got it


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks babe! That's what I did after your latest reveal   I'm going to need a defibrillator if I keep visiting your thread
> 
> EDIT: and I completely missed saying it somehow in your thread -- I was overwhelmed -- but HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! You two are so in love and it's a beautiful thing



Lol!! I've been a bad bird lately. :shame:

Thank you for your kind words babe. I truly do not deserve him. 

Um anyways, back to your dress!!! I die! Please don't return it. You look so amazing in it, hell I'd date you.


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



OMFG!!!!! ARE you kidding!!!!!?  This is a DEFINITE KEEP!!!! I think your skin goes well against the color (Judging from the Pic) I love the whole look! The Dress, the Loubies, ALL OF IT!!! I want to say you don't even need jewelry!!! THIS IS TOTAL HOTTNESS!!!! GREAT FIND and keep the great looks coming, *SCRAZY*


----------



## too_cute

AEGIS said:


> soo cute.


thanks *AEGIS*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

heiress-ox said:


> KEEP, KEEP, KEEP
> 
> That outfit is so hot, you know men sometimes just don't get it lol! You had me trawling the internet trying to find one to order!



Thank you so much!! I bought it from Intermix because it's the only site that had it in a 2. It's also available at Revolve where it's slightly cheaper and there are more colors (the charcoal was discounted very heavily, if I remember correctly) but the sizes for the red are larger, and Jay Godfrey has his own website where I think it's still being sold.



imskyhigh said:


> haha me too! schnauzer, feel free to let us know where you got it



Just like above: Intermix, Revolve, and Jay Godfrey website had them  I would LOVE to be your dress twin!!!



jenaywins said:


> Lol!! I've been a bad bird lately.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words babe. I truly do not deserve him.
> 
> Um anyways, back to your dress!!! I die! Please don't return it. You look so amazing in it, hell I'd date you.



You're too sweet -- he's lucky to have you and I'd date you in a second 
You have an amazing personality and aren't exactly hard on the eyes 



318Platinum said:


> OMFG!!!!! ARE you kidding!!!!!?  This is a DEFINITE KEEP!!!! I think your skin goes well against the color (Judging from the Pic) I love the whole look! The Dress, the Loubies, ALL OF IT!!! I want to say you don't even need jewelry!!! THIS IS TOTAL HOTTNESS!!!! GREAT FIND and keep the great looks coming, *SCRAZY*



Thank you so much!! I think I'm done with finds (I always say that ) given that I've just found horses  But I do think it's a keeper too... I'm glad to know the ladies agree. DH says "why even ask me? You know I have no style..." and, honestly, he's right


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You're too sweet -- he's lucky to have you and I'd date you in a second
> You have an amazing personality and aren't exactly hard on the eyes


----------



## cts900

Very casual Friday for me
Clothes: H & M
Shoes: Beige Marazul Espadrilles


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Very casual Friday for me
> Clothes: H & M
> Shoes: Beige Marazul Espadrilles


 
Love it! So breezy and summery!


----------



## eldebrang

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm still wearing the same make-up as from earlier today but yes, I was going to match the lip color to the dress


I like it a lot. All you need is a little tan  You are gorgeous!


----------



## eldebrang

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Here is my hubby's perspective:
> 
> him - "It's too big on you - looks like a bathrobe"
> me - "Not everything can be fitted, babe. I like it loose."
> him - "yeah, but you can't see even see your waist."
> me - .... (the look)
> ....
> ....
> ...him after 5 minutes: "you know those inserts (chicken cutlets for the breasts from Victoria's Secret) you sometimes use...?"
> me - ... (the EVIL look)
> him - "never mind. You look wonderful."


Hahhaa!!! He deserves the evil look.  All he should have said was how wonderful and hot you look. Nothing more


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> Very casual Friday for me
> Clothes: H & M
> Shoes: Beige Marazul Espadrilles



You look perfectly ready for summer!! I hope summer school isn't treating you too badly 



eldebrang said:


> I like it a lot. All you need is a little tan  You are gorgeous!



Thank you! I used to fake-bake religiously because I cannot tan naturally but have recently begun to embrace my natural skin color. I think everyone has a right to be proud of the way they were born, whether their skin is dark or light, green or orange. Plus, I am a bit disgusted by the oompa-loompa look so prevalent on women today and decided to be the polar opposite. It's hard -- Im still paranoid (oh no, I'm so pale!), our friends make jokes ("don't let your children play in the snow!") and strangers make hurtful comments but this is the way I was born and I honestly can't change it so I'm embracing who I am. My hubby who came off as rather insensitive in that other post is actually an incredibly supportive man who never stops telling me I'm beautiful, even when I feel like I just fell off a dump truck. And once when we were walking and I was being discussed rather openly for my skin color ("ewww, that's so gross! Just get a tan"), he turned around and gave them a piece of his mind. I would've let it slide because ignorance is ignorance but it still made me feel better. 

Didn't mean for that to become an open letter -- it's just something I've been struggling with for a while and am coming to terms with: I'll never look like the tan, big-breasted startlet 



eldebrang said:


> Hahhaa!!! He deserves the evil look.  All he should have said was how wonderful and hot you look. Nothing more



I just wanted to clarify that this was a joke -- I've always wanted bigger breasts because what girl wouldn't want to look more feminine rather than have the body of a ten-year-old boy? I have considered surgery - even my hair stylist is trying to convince me to get them done but he's always told me I'm perfect the way I am. I think he's the only man in the universe that does NOT want his wife to have bigger breasts


----------



## indi3r4

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in something in non-DVF
> 
> Zara tee and blazer (shout out to my bestie *phiphi* for making this happen )
> Turquoise necklace and earrings (made by me)
> Goa Simples



I've been wanting that pink blazer for awhile.. went back and forth, trying them on instore but i can't pull it off.. on the other hand, you do it flawlessly!! LOVE



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



keeeep keeeep keeeeep!! you look great, girl!! 



cts900 said:


> *indi*: This look is how I dream of dressing.  I love, love, love, love your look.
> This is me on my first day back to work for summer school in an army green Anthro skirt, no name chocolate cardi, and white tank with my camel VPs.





cts900 said:


> Very casual Friday for me
> Clothes: H & M
> Shoes: Beige Marazul Espadrilles


you're too sweet 
I used to skip summer class all the time but if I had a teacher like you, it'd be a different story!! :urock:


----------



## laleeza

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look perfectly ready for summer!! I hope summer school isn't treating you too badly
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I used to fake-bake religiously because I cannot tan naturally but have recently begun to embrace my natural skin color. I think everyone has a right to be proud of the way they were born, whether their skin is dark or light, green or orange. Plus, I am a bit disgusted by the oompa-loompa look so prevalent on women today and decided to be the polar opposite. It's hard -- Im still paranoid (oh no, I'm so pale!), our friends make jokes ("don't let your children play in the snow!") and strangers make hurtful comments but this is the way I was born and I honestly can't change it so I'm embracing who I am. My hubby who came off as rather insensitive in that other post is actually an incredibly supportive man who never stops telling me I'm beautiful, even when I feel like I just fell off a dump truck. And once when we were walking and I was being discussed rather openly for my skin color ("ewww, that's so gross! Just get a tan"), he turned around and gave them a piece of his mind. I would've let it slide because ignorance is ignorance but it still made me feel better.
> 
> Didn't mean for that to become an open letter -- it's just something I've been struggling with for a while and am coming to terms with: I'll never look like the tan, big-breasted startlet
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to clarify that this was a joke -- I've always wanted bigger breasts because what girl wouldn't want to look more feminine rather than have the body of a ten-year-old boy? I have considered surgery - even my hair stylist is trying to convince me to get them done but he's always told me I'm perfect the way I am. I think he's the only man in the universe that does NOT want his wife to have bigger breasts



schnauzer I know exactly how you feel - I'm super white and can't tan without 3 straight months of sweating in baking beds. It's just not worth it - you're right - we are what we are. I do still have a hard time during the summer (now) and am self-conscious sometimes, but folks will just have to put their shades on when they look my way! 
At least our skin won't be like leather when we're 50!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *jenay, Schnauzer*, and *indi*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *indi*!   I am sure you could rock the pink blazer too!

*cts:* I mean, do you EVER have an off day?  24/7 beautiful.


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Very casual Friday for me
> Clothes: H & M
> Shoes: Beige Marazul Espadrilles



Love it!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm still traveling, so still on my iPad, so please forgive me for not commenting individually. I love the outfits, ladies. Uh, CTS...you look amazing. Just don't lose your curves. We need to represent, ya know.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*cts*, you make casual look chic!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...

















Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes 

I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


----------



## heiress-ox

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.



Happy birthday Song! You look amazing girl; I adore your dress and the LP Spikes are to die for, so happy you got a pair! How tall are you, they make your legs look sooo long and killer!


----------



## MadameElle

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.



Belated Happy Birthday!  You look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## stilly

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


 
Happy BDay!!!
You look gorgeous in all these pics!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> Very casual Friday for me
> Clothes: H & M
> Shoes: Beige Marazul Espadrilles


 
I love the casual look *cts*!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


Happy bday girl!!! they look fab on you and you have killer legs


----------



## xsunnyd

Now that's a birthday outfit! Wow. You look absolutely incredible!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


----------



## RedBottomLover

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


Hot mamaaaa  The black/black lady peep spikes look stunning on you. And I love your dress. Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## jeshika

*Songbird*, you looook GREAT!!!!  And your doggie is too cute! Happy belated birthday! artyhat:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.



Awesome photos and beautiful shoes! You looked terrific! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

aww, so much ladies  I had a great time. They are pretty comfortable as well. I walked a few NYC blocks in them


----------



## PeepToe

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


Happy Birthday you sexy thing! All of your pictures are insanely hot!


----------



## AEGIS

cute!




SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look perfectly ready for summer!! I hope summer school isn't treating you too badly
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I used to fake-bake religiously because I cannot tan naturally but have recently begun to embrace my natural skin color. I think everyone has a right to be proud of the way they were born, whether their skin is dark or light, green or orange. Plus, I am a bit disgusted by the oompa-loompa look so prevalent on women today and decided to be the polar opposite. It's hard -- Im still paranoid (oh no, I'm so pale!), our friends make jokes ("don't let your children play in the snow!") and strangers make hurtful comments but this is the way I was born and I honestly can't change it so I'm embracing who I am. My hubby who came off as rather insensitive in that other post is actually an incredibly supportive man who never stops telling me I'm beautiful, even when I feel like I just fell off a dump truck. And once when we were walking and I was being discussed rather openly for my skin color ("ewww, that's so gross! Just get a tan"), he turned around and gave them a piece of his mind. I would've let it slide because ignorance is ignorance but it still made me feel better.
> 
> Didn't mean for that to become an open letter -- it's just something I've been struggling with for a while and am coming to terms with: I'll never look like the tan, big-breasted startlet
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to clarify that this was a joke -- I've always wanted bigger breasts because what girl wouldn't want to look more feminine rather than have the body of a ten-year-old boy? I have considered surgery - even my hair stylist is trying to convince me to get them done but he's always told me I'm perfect the way I am. I think he's the only man in the universe that does NOT want his wife to have bigger breasts




strangers make comments about your skin? how strange. where do you live where everyone is tan? maybe you don't need to fake bake, that's bad for you, you could do those lotions. that's terrible to experience that from strangers.  people are so rude these days.

i think your skin tone is lovely and looks great with bright lipsticks a la dita von teese. 

your boobs match your size.  i think it's weird when really small girls have these gigantic tits, like all the women on real housewives of OC or BH.  it looks terribly unnatural and not chic at all.

i have thought about a boob job but my husband has forbade me from ever getting one too. at we know our husbands don't want to change us


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> strangers make comments about your skin? how strange. where do you live where everyone is tan? maybe you don't need to fake bake, that's bad for you, you could do those lotions. that's terrible to experience that from strangers.  people are so rude these days.
> 
> i think your skin tone is lovely and looks great with bright lipsticks a la dita von teese.
> 
> your boobs match your size.  i think it's weird when really small girls have these gigantic tits, like all the women on real housewives of OC or BH.  it looks terribly unnatural and not chic at all.
> 
> i have thought about a boob job but my husband has forbade me from ever getting one too. at we know our husbands don't want to change us



I've come to embrace my body but some days are better than others  There are DEFINITELY days I wish I could fill out a top better but then I can also get away with going bra-less or wear more risque shirts (my Alexander McQueen Koi, for example) that a bustier girl couldn't...

And as far as fake-bake, I only use the lotion kind. I can't be in the sun at all -- I have prescription strength sunblock and even that doesn't fully protect me. I seriously do have see-through skin. I'm in New Orleans now but I've spent a lot of my life in the South -- people make comments CONSTANTLY about my skin tone. Many times they're joking and I don't take it seriously but there have been some rude comments, like the young girls walking behind us on the street. It's not like I chose to be born a redhead, KWIM? And strangely enough, everyone else in my family except my father has olive-toned skin which means that they can tan -- I've always been the oddball.


----------



## cts900

Thank you very much *stilly, KK, Batty* (don't worry, bat....DH would never forgive me if I lost my curves.  I will never be a skinny minnie but I do feel a whole lot better!), *aoqtpi*, and my dearest *Duke*.  My week has been very challenging and coming in here to escape with you makes me feel so much more bright.  I appreciate you all!  

*Song*: Love the look and LOVE the photos. Happy Birthday, hun!


----------



## aoqtpi

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.



Every time I see these my heart breaks a little that they're not in my life  You look fantastic! Happy birthday!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Dinner & drinks with DH & the Amethyste Biancas!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Another night out with DH & taking my new Alti Spikes for a spin  sorry for a crappy pic quality!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Drinks with some friends  Jade WS ADs


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.




*faint!!!** you look insanely beautiful!!!


----------



## kathywko

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.



OMG! SO HOT!!!! You and the shoes!


----------



## PeepToe

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Another night out with DH & taking my new Alti Spikes for a spin  sorry for a crappy pic quality!



Perfection!


----------



## skislope15

Your whole outfit is amazing! Happy belated!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


----------



## TiinaBina

claudis_candy said:


> first day out!  in movie theater "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides."
> 
> 
> ps. of course it had to be.. I put my heel into a hole and get little scratch..


 





What is the name of your shoe? Rolando?


----------



## label24

you are fantastic!!!!!! i love your channel of youtube!!!!!!





SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great *Nerdy!*

*Songbird* you are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> Very casual Friday for me
> Clothes: H & M
> Shoes: Beige Marazul Espadrilles



Lovely!!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.



You look gorgeous!  Happy birthday!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Dinner & drinks with DH & the Amethyste Biancas!



Nerdy I love your looks!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Nerdy - you look SO on point in all of those outfits


----------



## bling*lover

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Dinner & drinks with DH & the Amethyste Biancas!


 


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Another night out with DH & taking my new Alti Spikes for a spin  sorry for a crappy pic quality!


 


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Drinks with some friends  Jade WS ADs


 
You look amazing nerdy, in all 3. I really love the Jade AD's teamed with that dress its a gorgeous look!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look perfectly ready for summer!! I hope summer school isn't treating you too badly
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I used to fake-bake religiously because I cannot tan naturally but have recently begun to embrace my natural skin color. I think everyone has a right to be proud of the way they were born, whether their skin is dark or light, green or orange. Plus, I am a bit disgusted by the oompa-loompa look so prevalent on women today and decided to be the polar opposite. It's hard -- Im still paranoid (oh no, I'm so pale!), our friends make jokes ("don't let your children play in the snow!") and strangers make hurtful comments but this is the way I was born and I honestly can't change it so I'm embracing who I am. My hubby who came off as rather insensitive in that other post is actually an incredibly supportive man who never stops telling me I'm beautiful, even when I feel like I just fell off a dump truck. And once when we were walking and I was being discussed rather openly for my skin color ("ewww, that's so gross! Just get a tan"), he turned around and gave them a piece of his mind. I would've let it slide because ignorance is ignorance but it still made me feel better.
> 
> Didn't mean for that to become an open letter -- it's just something I've been struggling with for a while and am coming to terms with: I'll never look like the tan, big-breasted startlet
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to clarify that this was a joke -- I've always wanted bigger breasts because what girl wouldn't want to look more feminine rather than have the body of a ten-year-old boy? I have considered surgery - even my hair stylist is trying to convince me to get them done but he's always told me I'm perfect the way I am. I think he's the only man in the universe that does NOT want his wife to have bigger breasts




I think your skin tone is beautiful. My DH is also a fair skinned Irish American & can not tan to save his life. Anytime we are out in the sun too long the poor man gets awful sunburn. This wasn't something I had first hand experience with growing up so I wasn't prepared for it. Now I prepare & try to bring along sunblock anytime we will be out in the sun for any period of time. 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.



Happy Birthday. artyhat: You look gorgeous! Who's your dress by? Congrats! I love your fur baby too!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Dinner & drinks with DH & the Amethyste Biancas!





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Another night out with DH & taking my new Alti Spikes for a spin  sorry for a crappy pic quality!





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Drinks with some friends  Jade WS ADs



You look Fabulous Nerdy! I love all your looks!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> wow-you look great! sooo early summer chic!





PeepToe said:


> Perfection!





Dukeprincess said:


> You look great *Nerdy!*
> 
> *Songbird* you are absolutely beautiful!





jancedtif said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous!  Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Nerdy I love your looks!!





heiress-ox said:


> Nerdy - you look SO on point in all of those outfits





bling*lover said:


> You look amazing nerdy, in all 3. I really love the Jade AD's teamed with that dress its a gorgeous look!





Cityfashionista said:


> I think your skin tone is beautiful. My DH is also a fair skinned Irish American & can not tan to save his life. Anytime we are out in the sun too long the poor man gets awful sunburn. This wasn't something I had first hand experience with growing up so I wasn't prepared for it. Now I prepare & try to bring along sunblock anytime we will be out in the sun for any period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday. artyhat: You look gorgeous! Who's your dress by? Congrats! I love your fur baby too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look Fabulous Nerdy! I love all your looks!




Thank you so much ladies!! XOX


----------



## PeepToe

Heading to church today. I  my Biancas! Dress is BCBG


----------



## hazeltt

PeepToe said:


> Heading to church today. I  my Biancas!



Love your church outfit! And your little one is adorable!


----------



## aoqtpi

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Drinks with some friends  Jade WS ADs



Love all the outfits! YOu look fabulous!




PeepToe said:


> Heading to church today. I  my Biancas! Dress is BCBG



This is going to sound a little weird, but sometimes when I'm reading on tPF I kinda picture how people look, and for some reason I didn't see you as a blonde. In any case, you look GORGEOUS! Your legs are the type I lust over and know I'll never have


----------



## aoqtpi

Nude VPs for dinner on Friday. Trying to build up my stamina in them, but by the end of dinner my toes were killing me 





Almerias for breakfast this morning. Of course I decided to vaccuum my car on the way home - that mood never strikes me when I'm wearing a practical outfit!


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Love all the outfits! YOu look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to sound a little weird, but sometimes when I'm reading on tPF I kinda picture how people look, and for some reason I didn't see you as a blonde. In any case, you look GORGEOUS! Your legs are the type I lust over and know I'll never have


 Well that's funny, because I have red hair!! But thank you! My legs arnt all that great, Ive been killing myself in the gym to get legs like yours!


----------



## PeepToe

He is usually always trying to jump in pictures!





hazeltt said:


> Love your church outfit! And your little one is adorable!


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Nude VPs for dinner on Friday. Trying to build up my stamina in them, but by the end of dinner my toes were killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almerias for breakfast this morning. Of course I decided to vaccuum my car on the way home - that mood never strikes me when I'm wearing a practical outfit!


I love both outfits! And those are the kind of shoes everyone should vacuum in!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Gorgeous!




SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


----------



## aoqtpi

PeepToe said:


> Well that's funny, because I have red hair!! But thank you! My legs arnt all that great, Ive been killing myself in the gym to get legs like yours!



Whoops, sorry! It looked blonde on my computer! Haha, that's too funny - I want those long, skinny legs. Unfortunately I have beast legs/thunder thighs


----------



## cts900

*aoqtpi*: Your body is _incredible_.  'Nuff said. 

*Peep*: Your little one is adorable!  Great dress on you, hun.  

*jance*: Thank you so much, babe. 

*Nerdy:* You look fierce, fierce, fierce! Love the colors of the dress you wore with your WS and I am soooooo envious of your long hair and long torso.  Gorgeous! 

Just running errands with the kids today in Tobacco Miss Marples:


----------



## chanel*liz

Beige Lady Daf






black bianca






madame butterfly bootie






balota


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> Beige Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madame butterfly bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balota



G.L.amorous!


----------



## Nolia

chanel*liz said:


> Beige Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madame butterfly bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balota


 

I love that dress you're wearing with the Biancas!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Nolia said:


> I love that dress you're wearing with the Biancas!!!


 
thank you! its a brand called BLQ MKT they make really cute and unique dresses


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> G.L.amorous!


 
thank you!


----------



## stilly

PeepToe said:


> Heading to church today. I  my Biancas! Dress is BCBG


 

You look gorgeous *PeepToe*!!!


----------



## stilly

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Another night out with DH & taking my new Alti Spikes for a spin  sorry for a crappy pic quality!


 

Love the outfits *Nerdy*!!!
You look amazing!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

3.1 phillip lim cardigan shorts and beige lady daffodile (again)


----------



## pixiesparkle

chanel*liz said:


> Beige Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madame butterfly bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balota


you look fabulous!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


 
Holy HOTNESS!


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> 3.1 phillip lim cardigan shorts and beige lady daffodile (again)



You look fabulous in all your outfit pics - the way everything is styled is gorgeous!


----------



## ct462

chanel*liz you look amazing! Love your hair!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> *aoqtpi*: Your body is _incredible_.  'Nuff said.
> 
> *Peep*: Your little one is adorable!  Great dress on you, hun.
> 
> *jance*: Thank you so much, babe.
> 
> *Nerdy:* You look fierce, fierce, fierce! Love the colors of the dress you wore with your WS and I am soooooo envious of your long hair and long torso.  Gorgeous!
> 
> Just running errands with the kids today in Tobacco Miss Marples:



Thank you! You look fab as well!



chanel*liz said:


> Beige Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madame butterfly bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balota



Beautiful and well-styled outfits!



chanel*liz said:


> 3.1 phillip lim cardigan shorts and beige lady daffodile (again)



A hit once again!


----------



## PeepToe

cts900 said:


> *aoqtpi*: Your body is _incredible_.  'Nuff said.
> 
> *Peep*: Your little one is adorable!  Great dress on you, hun.
> 
> *jance*: Thank you so much, babe.
> 
> *Nerdy:* You look fierce, fierce, fierce! Love the colors of the dress you wore with your WS and I am soooooo envious of your long hair and long torso.  Gorgeous!
> 
> Just running errands with the kids today in Tobacco Miss Marples:


Tha you! I love your shirt! Where is it from?


----------



## Stilts

chanel*liz said:


> Beige Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madame butterfly bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balota


 


Love your outfit with the black biancas!


----------



## legaldiva

Everyone looks so diva!!!


----------



## kat99

from my blog - nude decolletes


----------



## immashoesaddict

Looking good ladies !!!!


----------



## eldebrang

SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


You look stunning


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Ladies you ALL look GREAT!!!!!
You are such an inspiration to me!!!! :urock:


----------



## AEGIS

ru paul/three snaps in a z formation/ru paul



chanel*liz said:


> 3.1 phillip lim cardigan shorts and beige lady daffodile (again)


----------



## ChrisyAM15

I apologise for the bad quality of the pic...
Wearing my Dickenseras!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> 3.1 phillip lim cardigan shorts and beige lady daffodile (again)



yes, you look so hot and sexy!! love that outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kat99 said:


> from my blog - nude decolletes



Really nice, as always!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PeepToe said:


> Heading to church today. I  my Biancas! Dress is BCBG



What really cute pic!!! LOL  Nice baby and shoes!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Turqouise Square Suede Fifis




Trying on Nude Glitter Balota 120 @ HR.


----------



## cts900

*LouboutinHottie*: Adorable dress! 

*ChrisyAM*: HOT! 

*kat*: You look beautiful.  Head to toe. 

Thank you *Peep* (it is the Anthropologie Alfresco Tunic and currently on sale, I just reviewed it yesterday --it runs HUGE) and *aoqtpi*!!

*chanel*liz*: You make everything look dynamite.


----------



## Clooky001

SC - you need to keep this dress, it looks stunning on you & I think the red is perfect!!! I'm super duppa pale too (see through!!) with dark dark hair... So look almost ghostly!! Heheh...red is my fav colour & I wear it as much as poss!
Please say you kept it x 




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the new purchases thread but wanted to share my new Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress in red silk -- paired with beige Daffs. I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet but I'm looking forward to it. My hubby says it bleaches me out but I am a sucker for red
> 
> Would you ladies advise me to keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## Clooky001

Hahah...:lolots: this cracked me up..!! I have the same convo's with my DH pretty much every night before leaving the house to go out!!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Here is my hubby's perspective:
> 
> him - "It's too big on you - looks like a bathrobe"
> me - "Not everything can be fitted, babe. I like it loose."
> him - "yeah, but you can't see even see your waist."
> me - .... (the look)
> ....
> ....
> ...him after 5 minutes: "you know those inserts (chicken cutlets for the breasts from Victoria's Secret) you sometimes use...?"
> me - ... (the EVIL look)
> him - "never mind. You look wonderful."


----------



## Clooky001

You look stunning - were is your dress & jacket from?? &#57606;




SongbirdDiva said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and I was soo looking forward to wearing my birthday shoes ...the lady with a bad attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Black on Black Spikes
> 
> I was told that a lady was trying to break her neck to see my shoes while we were at dinner. I didn't see her, but my bestie and her husband did.


----------



## Clooky001

Ladies you all look stunning &#58388;





cts900 said:


> Very casual Friday for me
> Clothes: H & M
> Shoes: Beige Marazul Espadrilles





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Drinks with some friends  Jade WS ADs


----------



## heiress-ox

LouboutinHottie said:


> Turqouise Square Suede Fifis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on Nude Glitter Balota 120 @ HR.



Love your dress! Everytime I see your turquoise Fifis I wish I could find them, but haven't anywhere - The Balota looks great on you too!


----------



## r6girl2005

I love your dress!!! Who makes it?



LouboutinHottie said:


> Turqouise Square Suede Fifis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on Nude Glitter Balota 120 @ HR.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

r6girl2005 said:


> I love your dress!!! Who makes it?


Thanks hon  It is Forever21, not a designer :shame:


heiress-ox said:


> Love your dress! Everytime I see your turquoise Fifis I wish I could find them, but haven't anywhere - The Balota looks great on you too!


Thank you, the fifis are at Holt Renfrew in Toronto, saw them there last weekend. Surprisingly they're still selling them, since i bought mine in September.


----------



## KlassicKouture

PeepToe said:


> Heading to church today. I  my Biancas! Dress is BCBG



Pretty! I love it when the DKs sneak into the pics lol



aoqtpi said:


> Nude VPs for dinner on Friday. Trying to build up my stamina in them, but by the end of dinner my toes were killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almerias for breakfast this morning. Of course I decided to vaccuum my car on the way home - that mood never strikes me when I'm wearing a practical outfit!



Super cute!


----------



## KlassicKouture

cts900 said:


> Just running errands with the kids today in Tobacco Miss Marples:



Hot mama!! 



chanel*liz said:


> Beige Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madame butterfly bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balota



Gorgeous! 



kat99 said:


> from my blog - nude decolletes



Just beautiful! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> I apologise for the bad quality of the pic...
> Wearing my Dickenseras!!!



With that fab outfit, this pic can't be bad quality!


----------



## KlassicKouture

LouboutinHottie said:


> Turqouise Square Suede Fifis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on Nude Glitter Balota 120 @ HR.



Great dress!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

KlassicKouture said:


> Great dress!



Thank you so much


----------



## r6girl2005

LouboutinHottie said:


> Thanks hon  It is Forever21, not a designer :shame:


 
Who cares!! I love Forever 21 and have lots of pieces. It's adorable and you look great in it!


----------



## chloe speaks

Me, DH and Pom + *Pigalle Spiked Flats* enjoying an amazing NYC weather evening out (date night)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

r6girl2005 said:


> Who cares!! I love Forever 21 and have lots of pieces. It's adorable and you look great in it!



Aweh thanks


----------



## AEGIS

you look so relaxed and fresh. love it.



chloe speaks said:


> Me, DH and Pom + *Pigalle Spiked Flats* enjoying an amazing NYC weather evening out (date night)


----------



## immashoesaddict

chloe speaks said:


> Me, DH and Pom + *Pigalle Spiked Flats* enjoying an amazing NYC weather evening out (date night)


 

LOVE your outfit and the pom NGAWWW soo cute!


----------



## immashoesaddict

My outfit from earlier tonight / last night (2am here now ) Went to watch X-men First Class  .. Wore rose gold VP


----------



## aoqtpi

LouboutinHottie said:


> Turqouise Square Suede Fifis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on Nude Glitter Balota 120 @ HR.



Great look!




chloe speaks said:


> Me, DH and Pom + *Pigalle Spiked Flats* enjoying an amazing NYC weather evening out (date night)



Lookin' good! And your Pom is too cute - def. want this type of dog someday if I can find a good preventative allergy med!




immashoesaddict said:


> My outfit from earlier tonight / last night (2am here now ) Went to watch X-men First Class  .. Wore rose gold VP
> 
> View attachment 1421474



Haha, too cute! And I saw that movie this past weekend - LOVED it!


----------



## cts900

Thanks,* KK*!


----------



## immashoesaddict

aoqtpi - thank you!! .. i knowwwwwwwwww how HOT is young Eric .. im going to be sleeping well hahahahha


----------



## r6girl2005

Your picture cracks me up! Uber cute!!



immashoesaddict said:


> My outfit from earlier tonight / last night (2am here now ) Went to watch X-men First Class  .. Wore rose gold VP
> 
> View attachment 1421474


----------



## immashoesaddict

r6girl2005 said:


> Your picture cracks me up! Uber cute!!


 

hahah thanks ! I wanted to take that home


----------



## LouboutinHottie

aoqtpi said:


> Great look!
> !


Thank you hon


----------



## chloe speaks

thanks for the kind words *AEGIS, immashoeaddict, aoqtpi*! Our little Pom is 17 yrs old so we're trying to spend more time with her w/o her Foe (our little girl of whom she is horribly jealous)

*immashoaddict*: I can't wait to see this movie. _Way cute black out face pic!_


----------



## LouboutinHottie

cts900 said:


> *LouboutinHottie*: Adorable dress!



Thanks cts, means a lot coming from you.


----------



## Cityfashionista

PeepToe said:


> Heading to church today. I  my Biancas! Dress is BCBG





aoqtpi said:


> Nude VPs for dinner on Friday. Trying to build up my stamina in them, but by the end of dinner my toes were killing me
> 
> 
> Almerias for breakfast this morning. Of course I decided to vaccuum my car on the way home - that mood never strikes me when I'm wearing a practical outfit!





cts900 said:


> *aoqtpi*: Your body is _incredible_.  'Nuff said.
> 
> *Peep*: Your little one is adorable!  Great dress on you, hun.
> 
> *jance*: Thank you so much, babe.
> 
> *Nerdy:* You look fierce, fierce, fierce! Love the colors of the dress you wore with your WS and I am soooooo envious of your long hair and long torso.  Gorgeous!
> 
> Just running errands with the kids today in Tobacco Miss Marples:





chanel*liz said:


> Beige Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> black bianca
> 
> 
> 
> madame butterfly bootie
> 
> 
> 
> balota





chanel*liz said:


> 3.1 phillip lim cardigan shorts and beige lady daffodile (again)





kat99 said:


> from my blog - nude decolletes





ChrisyAM15 said:


> I apologise for the bad quality of the pic...
> Wearing my Dickenseras!!!





LouboutinHottie said:


> Turqouise Square Suede Fifis
> 
> Trying on Nude Glitter Balota 120 @ HR.





chloe speaks said:


> Me, DH and Pom + *Pigalle Spiked Flats* enjoying an amazing NYC weather evening out (date night)





immashoesaddict said:


> My outfit from earlier tonight / last night (2am here now ) Went to watch X-men First Class .. Wore rose gold VP




You ladies look great!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

chloe speaks said:


> Me, DH and Pom + *Pigalle Spiked Flats* enjoying an amazing NYC weather evening out (date night)



You look so chic and relaxed


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Cityfashionista said:


> You ladies look great!



Thank you *City*!


----------



## chanel*liz

the amazing lady daf in beige


----------



## FlipDiver

chanel*liz said:


> the amazing lady daf in beige



I love it!  Your dress is so cute!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> the amazing lady daf in beige



Love that dress! So fun!


----------



## hazeltt

chanel*liz said:


> the amazing lady daf in beige



Love your H belt with the dress. And of course the Lady Daf!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chanel*liz said:


> the amazing lady daf in beige



 you look amazing!


----------



## chanel*liz

*FlipDiver, aoqtpi, hazeltt, louboutinhottie * thank you all for nice compliments!!  i just bought this dress - it's the designer rachel roy i love her clothing!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Chanel, CTS, chloe and imma*: You all look beautiful in your CLs!

Another crappy BB pic of my work outfit:

Asos top
J.Crew skirt and necklace
Frambroise Declics (1st time wearing )


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Hi, i'd been a shameless lurker of this lovely forum.
Am looking forward to making friends with all you lovely ladies.

Picture of me in the Jem, I appologize for the bad quality.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> *Chanel, CTS, chloe and imma*: You all look beautiful in your CLs!
> 
> Another crappy BB pic of my work outfit:
> 
> Asos top
> J.Crew skirt and necklace
> Frambroise Declics (1st time wearing )


----------



## PeepToe

Xquisitely_uyen said:


> Hi, i'd been a shameless lurker of this lovely forum.
> Am looking forward to making friends with all you lovely ladies.
> 
> Picture of me in the Jem, I appologize for the bad quality.



Cute!


----------



## CMM

Dukeprincess you always looks so put together! Love the colors in your outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


>



You are the sweetest ever. 



CMM said:


> Dukeprincess you always looks so put together! Love the colors in your outfit!



Aww thank you, dear!


----------



## DC-Cutie

are you the reason why it's so HOT in DC today? 



Dukeprincess said:


> *Chanel, CTS, chloe and imma*: You all look beautiful in your CLs!
> 
> Another crappy BB pic of my work outfit:
> 
> Asos top
> J.Crew skirt and necklace
> Frambroise Declics (1st time wearing )


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> the amazing lady daf in beige


 
you wear those shoes better than most celebs



Dukeprincess said:


> *Chanel, CTS, chloe and imma*: You all look beautiful in your CLs!
> 
> Another crappy BB pic of my work outfit:
> 
> Asos top
> J.Crew skirt and necklace
> Frambroise Declics (1st time wearing )


 
i love the detailed sleeves of the blouse

and heeey no dvf either

wait--i think my friend has that shirt in chartreuse.  is it kinda long?


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> *Chanel, CTS, chloe and imma*: You all look beautiful in your CLs!
> 
> Another crappy BB pic of my work outfit:
> 
> Asos top
> J.Crew skirt and necklace
> Frambroise Declics (1st time wearing )


 
Another fabulous outfit choice.

Your ability to accessorize is amazing.. You and *Phiphi* both!


----------



## AEGIS

welcome!  you look cute!



Xquisitely_uyen said:


> Hi, i'd been a shameless lurker of this lovely forum.
> Am looking forward to making friends with all you lovely ladies.
> 
> Picture of me in the Jem, I appologize for the bad quality.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> are you the reason why it's so HOT in DC today?



I am following in the footsteps of the great J.Crew Master...YOU! 



AEGIS said:


> you wear those shoes better than most celebs
> 
> 
> 
> i love the detailed sleeves of the blouse
> 
> and heeey no dvf either
> 
> wait--i think my friend has that shirt in chartreuse.  is it kinda long?



It is J.Crew from last year and it may be long on her, how tall is she?  I am a giant at 5'8 without shoes.   Please don't tell DVF, I am cheating on her today, but I will be back in her tomorrow.  lol



jenaywins said:


> Another fabulous outfit choice.
> 
> Your ability to accessorize is amazing.. You and *Phiphi* both!



Aww thanks dear!  I am just a prints ho, so anything bright and funky, I am all over it!  Just trying to not be in the typical boring work uniform, you know?


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> I
> 
> 
> It is J.Crew from last year and it may be long on her, how tall is she? I am a giant at 5'8 without shoes.  Please don't tell DVF, I am cheating on her today, but I will be back in her tomorrow. lol


 

yeah she's barely 5'0.  she claims she's 5'0 but we all laugh at her and pat her on her head bc we don't believe her


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I am following in the footsteps of the great J.Crew Master...YOU!


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> yeah she's barely 5'0.  she claims she's 5'0 but we all laugh at her and pat her on her head bc we don't believe her



In that case, yes, this skirt is very long on her!


----------



## eldebrang

Hello ladies, wearing my lovely Daffodils with the new dress that I just bought!!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

AEGIS: thank you, you're too kind.
PeepToe: thank you. ^-^

eldebrang: hot daff!!


----------



## r6girl2005

I love your pom and you look beautiful! Makes me want to go home and hug my little pom mix. 



chloe speaks said:


> Me, DH and Pom + *Pigalle Spiked Flats* enjoying an amazing NYC weather evening out (date night)


 
Girl you are dazzling! 


chanel*liz said:


> the amazing lady daf in beige


 
Duke, you are always such a stunner 



Dukeprincess said:


> *Chanel, CTS, chloe and imma*: You all look beautiful in your CLs!
> 
> Another crappy BB pic of my work outfit:
> 
> Asos top
> J.Crew skirt and necklace
> Frambroise Declics (1st time wearing )


 
Your hair!!! 



Xquisitely_uyen said:


> Hi, i'd been a shameless lurker of this lovely forum.
> Am looking forward to making friends with all you lovely ladies.
> 
> Picture of me in the Jem, I appologize for the bad quality.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Xquisitely_uyen said:


> Hi, i'd been a shameless lurker of this lovely forum.
> Am looking forward to making friends with all you lovely ladies.
> 
> Picture of me in the Jem, I appologize for the bad quality.


 
You look cute and I love your skirt! Is that bow a belt?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *r6girl!*


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> *Chanel, CTS, chloe and imma*: You all look beautiful in your CLs!
> 
> Another crappy BB pic of my work outfit:
> 
> Asos top
> J.Crew skirt and necklace
> Frambroise Declics (1st time wearing )



Beautiful summer outfit! Love the colour!




Xquisitely_uyen said:


> Hi, i'd been a shameless lurker of this lovely forum.
> Am looking forward to making friends with all you lovely ladies.
> 
> Picture of me in the Jem, I appologize for the bad quality.



You look fantastic! The bow is a nice touch!




eldebrang said:


> Hello ladies, wearing my lovely Daffodils with the new dress that I just bought!!




Lovely!


----------



## chanel*liz

the ambertina


----------



## chanel*liz

*thank you everyone!!  *


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> the ambertina



Hottie alert! Love the white + *H*!


----------



## pixiesparkle

chanel*liz said:


> the amazing lady daf in beige


you look fab!! love how you added the H belt to the dress 


Dukeprincess said:


> *Chanel, CTS, chloe and imma*: You all look beautiful in your CLs!
> 
> Another crappy BB pic of my work outfit:
> 
> Asos top
> J.Crew skirt and necklace
> Frambroise Declics (1st time wearing )


you wear them so well!!! now I wish I had given ShoeIn a call before they're sold out =(


Xquisitely_uyen said:


> Hi, i'd been a shameless lurker of this lovely forum.
> Am looking forward to making friends with all you lovely ladies.
> 
> Picture of me in the Jem, I appologize for the bad quality.


welcome to the forum your dress is very cute! I can't help but notice from your username, are you viet by any chance?


eldebrang said:


> Hello ladies, wearing my lovely Daffodils with the new dress that I just bought!!


:urock:


----------



## pixiesparkle

chanel*liz said:


> the ambertina


 I nearly missed this post..perfection!!!!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

*r6girl2005*: Yes, it took a while to grow it out. 

*Glamourgirlnikk*: I got a good deal at Bebe for that bow belt.

*Aoqtpi*: Thank, now I&#8217;m regretting passing off the exclu. It would&#8217;ve been perfect for it. 

*chanel*liz*: Your outfits are always fabulous!

*Pixiesparkle*: Thank you verry much and yes, I&#8217;m Viet.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Xquisitely_uyen said:


> *Pixiesparkle*: Thank you verry much and yes, Im Viet.



so am I!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *aoqtpi and pixie!* 

You look great *Chanel!*

*Xquisite:* Love the Jem!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

*Pixiesparkle*: I think that you're the first Viet I know that love LouBoutin!  

*Dukeprincess*: I was surprise how comfortable the Jem are after 14 hours of shopping.


----------



## eldebrang

Xquisitely_uyen said:


> AEGIS: thank you, you're too kind.
> PeepToe: thank you. ^-^
> 
> eldebrang: hot daff!!


Thankss. You are very hot yourselff!! Love your outfits and your  blonde hair. I am a big fan of blonde hair on Asian women


----------



## madaddie

Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 Heels


----------



## urasia

G'day girls! This is what I wore today when I was lucky enough to attend an exclusive press conference with His Holiness the Dalai Lama!!

Top: Yeojin Bae
Skirt: Willow
Bag: Mulberry daria
Shoes!!! Nude decollete pumps


----------



## Stephanie***

eldebrang said:


> An easy day with my Super Dombasless. I love these shoes.


 
Looks really cool! 

*Nerdy*, you look great. as always!

*Schnauzer*, you look so elegant and fierce in that red dress!


----------



## icecreamom

urasia said:


> G'day girls! This is what I wore today when I was lucky enough to attend an exclusive press conference with His Holiness the Dalai Lama!!
> 
> Top: Yeojin Bae
> Skirt: Willow
> Bag: Mulberry daria
> Shoes!!! Nude decollete pumps


 
OMG! You are so lucky , and you look super pretty as well. Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

you have a dita von teese thing going on now.  it's very cute



madaddie said:


> Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 Heels






very cute!




urasia said:


> G'day girls! This is what I wore today when I was lucky enough to attend an exclusive press conference with His Holiness the Dalai Lama!!
> 
> Top: Yeojin Bae
> Skirt: Willow
> Bag: Mulberry daria
> Shoes!!! Nude decollete pumps


----------



## GCGDanielle

*urasia*  You are STUNNING!  Love the shoes.


----------



## aoqtpi

madaddie said:


> Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 Heels



Wow, love this outfit! 




urasia said:


> G'day girls! This is what I wore today when I was lucky enough to attend an exclusive press conference with His Holiness the Dalai Lama!!
> 
> Top: Yeojin Bae
> Skirt: Willow
> Bag: Mulberry daria
> Shoes!!! Nude decollete pumps



Hope you had a great time! There is nothing at all wrong with this outfit - love it head to toe!


----------



## Luv n bags

urasia said:


> G'day girls! This is what I wore today when I was lucky enough to attend an exclusive press conference with His Holiness the Dalai Lama!!
> 
> Top: Yeojin Bae
> Skirt: Willow
> Bag: Mulberry daria
> Shoes!!! Nude decollete pumps


You're so pretty!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Going for dinner it's so hot outside












Amethyste Ron Rons


----------



## PeepToe

urasia said:


> G'day girls! This is what I wore today when I was lucky enough to attend an exclusive press conference with His Holiness the Dalai Lama!!
> 
> Top: Yeojin Bae
> Skirt: Willow
> Bag: Mulberry daria
> Shoes!!! Nude decollete pumps


Perfection! I just love your top!


----------



## madaddie

AEGIS said:


> you have a dita von teese thing going on now.  it's very cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!





aoqtpi said:


> Wow, love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a great time! There is nothing at all wrong with this outfit - love it head to toe!



Thankew ladies! Your comments made me smile.


----------



## heiress-ox

urasia said:


> G'day girls! This is what I wore today when I was lucky enough to attend an exclusive press conference with His Holiness the Dalai Lama!!
> 
> Top: Yeojin Bae
> Skirt: Willow
> Bag: Mulberry daria
> Shoes!!! Nude decollete pumps



You look perfect; I love this whole look, even down to the makeup! I hope you had an unforgettable experience!





LouboutinHottie said:


> Going for dinner it's so hot outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste Ron Rons



Cute dress* LH*1


----------



## aoqtpi

LouboutinHottie said:


> Going for dinner it's so hot outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste Ron Rons



Love this dress! Where is it from?


----------



## aoqtpi

Going out to watch the game. So disappointed 









Going out to get groceries. It was 25C but I missed my Piros so much I just had to wear them  This is one of my favourite dresses but it has shrunk to the point where I think I'll have to give it away to charity


----------



## ckl5016

looking good ladies


----------



## chanel*liz

royal blue suede daffodile


----------



## HermesLuv

chanel*liz said:


> royal blue suede daffodile



LOVE this whole look! Gorgeous dress and the perfect shoes to match!


----------



## FashionGoddess

chanel*liz said:


> royal blue suede daffodile


You look cute!


----------



## 318Platinum

Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!



Great outfit!!! Love your AMQ clutch is TDF!!!


----------



## shockboogie

chanel*liz said:


> royal blue suede daffodile




Love your look! Love the dress so much too! If you dont mind me asking, who is it by?


----------



## 318Platinum

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Great outfit!!! Love your AMQ clutch is TDF!!!



Thanks *Cris* for the lovely compliment! I am glad that you like it.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

urasia said:


> G'day girls! This is what I wore today when I was lucky enough to attend an exclusive press conference with His Holiness the Dalai Lama!!
> 
> Top: Yeojin Bae
> Skirt: Willow
> Bag: Mulberry daria
> Shoes!!! Nude decollete pumps



super cute!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> royal blue suede daffodile



OMG! You look hot and sexy wearing dress + daffs


----------



## l.a_girl19

F1 is in Montreal this week/end so I thought I would take the *Barbies* out for a night on the town and participate somewhat in the festivities (even though I don't really like car racing lol). These are so fun! I received lots of compliments!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!


 
Wow! Beautiful Biancas! I love this outfit! Love your Chanel pin and that AMQ clutch is TDF!


----------



## l.a_girl19

chanel*liz said:


> the ambertina


 
Your Hermès is STUNNING! You look amazing!  Ambertinas...I miss mine very much!



madaddie said:


> Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 Heels


 
This outfit is gorgeous. I love your Piggies!



urasia said:


> G'day girls! This is what I wore today when I was lucky enough to attend an exclusive press conference with His Holiness the Dalai Lama!!
> 
> Top: Yeojin Bae
> Skirt: Willow
> Bag: Mulberry daria
> Shoes!!! Nude decollete pumps


 
Beautiful Decolletes! Lovely outfit!!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Going for dinner it's so hot outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste Ron Rons


 
Pretty dress! Who is by?




chanel*liz said:


> royal blue suede daffodile


 
This outfit is a perfect match! 


I am sorry if I missed anyone. Everyone looks amazing as always!


----------



## chanel*liz

shockboogie said:


> Love your look! Love the dress so much too! If you dont mind me asking, who is it by?


 
Thank you!!  dress is Rachel Roy


----------



## LouboutinHottie

l.a_girl19 said:


> Pretty dress! Who is by?





aoqtpi said:


> Love this dress! Where is it from?



Forever21 I have so much clothes from there


----------



## icecreamom

LouboutinHottie said:


> Going for dinner it's so hot outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste Ron Rons


 
Yo look so pretty!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LouboutinHottie said:


> Forever21 I have so much clothes from there


 
Me too! I love Forever21. I find the quality very good for the most part


----------



## LouboutinHottie

l.a_girl19 said:


> Me too! I love Forever21. I find the quality very good for the most part



Really? I find their quality is alright, for the same price I think H&M's quality is better overall.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Chanel-liz, aoqtpi, and 318Platinum:* Everyone looks fabulous in their CLs!!


----------



## buzzytoes

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!


 
You look great!! Love that AMQ clutch!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!


 
DIVVVAAAA!!!!  work it!!!  loving the whole outfit, especially the AMQ clutch twinnie


----------



## amazigrace

*318platinum,* you look drop-dead gorgeous! Your sense of style is
amazing! Love everything you have on, including the McQ clutch! Seriously,
love it all!


----------



## moshi_moshi

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!


 
great outfit, and i  that clutch!!!


----------



## bobolo

Hi guys thinking about wearing this combo what do you think ???


----------



## japskivt

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!



You look amazing! Love the entire outfit!!


----------



## japskivt

l.a_girl19 said:


> F1 is in Montreal this week/end so I thought I would take the *Barbies* out for a night on the town and participate somewhat in the festivities (even though I don't really like car racing lol). These are so fun! I received lots of compliments!!



You look great. Love barbie pink!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LouboutinHottie said:


> Really? I find their quality is alright, for the same price I think H&M's quality is better overall.


 
Yeah  Of course not everything is good quality. I stick to the silk and chiffon dresses and tops. I like H&M but I find everything is over priced


----------



## l.a_girl19

japskivt said:


> You look great. Love barbie pink!!


 
Thank you Barbie pink is a gorgeous color. I hope Monsieur Louboutin brings it back in the future!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yeah  Of course not everything is good quality. I stick to the silk and chiffon dresses and tops. I like H&M but I find everything is over priced



Really? In Canada their average is about $30 - $40


----------



## phiphi

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!


 
i absolutely LOVE this!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LouboutinHottie said:


> Really? In Canada their average is about $30 - $40


 
Well then I must have not gone in that store for too long lol The last dress I bought there was approx. $100 and the quality was just not that great. Not very durable. It's like for a couple hundred dollars more, I might as well buy myself some dresses on shopbop and that is more worth it for me because the dresses will last. I loved the Matthew Williamson collection at H&M! I don't remember how much those things were but they were so colorful! Loved it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

bobolo said:


> Hi guys thinking about wearing this combo what do you think ???


 
That dress is amazing on you! I think that the combo is great


----------



## karwood

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!



You are totally rockin those CL and AMQ clutch in that outfit!! FAH-BUH-LOUS!


----------



## YaYa3

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!



WOW!!!  i love EVERYTHING about your outfit.  you look smashing!


----------



## carlinha

i am so behind, but i just wanted to say that everyone looks fantastic.


----------



## karwood

chanel*liz said:


> royal blue suede daffodile



Perfection! Love the RR dress with blue Daffs!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LouboutinHottie said:


> Really? In Canada their average is about $30 - $40


 

I just went on the H&M website...you are right. Prices are good! I don't know why my dress was 100. It was a black tulip dress? lol


----------



## karwood

shockboogie said:


> Love your look! Love the dress so much too! If you dont mind me asking, who is it by?



It is Rachel Roy

http://www.rachelroy.com/Smocked-Co...antColor=JJ3GVXX&variantSizeClass=&itemNum=65


----------



## Dukeprincess

l.a_girl19 said:


> F1 is in Montreal this week/end so I thought I would take the *Barbies* out for a night on the town and participate somewhat in the festivities (even though I don't really like car racing lol). These are so fun! I received lots of compliments!!



Love those on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dukeprincess said:


> Love those on you!


 
Thank you


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW, THANK YOU, Ladies!!!! I really do appreciate the great compliments that you all have given me on my look!  I will hopefully have many more CL outfits to share with you all in the very near future. All of you ladies look FAB, and I am just grateful that I was able to post a CL outfit pic finally in this HOTT thread!   Thank Y'all again! Y'all ROCK! 





Dukeprincess said:


> *Chanel-liz, aoqtpi, and 318Platinum:* Everyone looks fabulous in their CLs!!





buzzytoes said:


> You look great!! Love that AMQ clutch!





carlinha said:


> DIVVVAAAA!!!!  work it!!!  loving the whole outfit, especially the AMQ clutch twinnie





amazigrace said:


> *318platinum,* you look drop-dead gorgeous! Your sense of style is
> amazing! Love everything you have on, including the McQ clutch! Seriously,
> love it all!





moshi_moshi said:


> great outfit, and i  that clutch!!!





japskivt said:


> You look amazing! Love the entire outfit!!





phiphi said:


> i absolutely LOVE this!!





karwood said:


> You are totally rockin those CL and AMQ clutch in that outfit!! FAH-BUH-LOUS!





YaYa3 said:


> WOW!!!  i love EVERYTHING about your outfit.  you look smashing!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

l.a_girl19 said:


> Well then I must have not gone in that store for too long lol The last dress I bought there was approx. $100 and the quality was just not that great. Not very durable. It's like for a couple hundred dollars more, I might as well buy myself some dresses on shopbop and that is more worth it for me because the dresses will last. I loved the Matthew Williamson collection at H&M! I don't remember how much those things were but they were so colorful! Loved it!



 that's weird I have never seen anything over $100 there. Maybe it was just that one time I noticed the prices have dropped if that used to be the average.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

l.a_girl19 said:


> I just went on the H&M website...you are right. Prices are good! I don't know why my dress was 100. It was a black tulip dress? lol



Hmm  It was probably just that one dress.


----------



## shockboogie

karwood said:


> It is Rachel Roy
> 
> http://www.rachelroy.com/Smocked-Co...antColor=JJ3GVXX&variantSizeClass=&itemNum=65



Thank you dear!


----------



## KlassicKouture

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!



You are giving me life!!


----------



## AEGIS

FIERCE!



318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!



cute!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Going for dinner it's so hot outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethyste Ron Rons





i'm going to stop complimenting you bc you might think im a stalker.  again--you are probably the only person who would make me get daffs




chanel*liz said:


> royal blue suede daffodile


----------



## kaeleigh

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!


 

Fierce!!:urock:


----------



## rdgldy

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!



great look!  adore your amq clutch.


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> i'm going to stop complimenting you bc you might think im a stalker.  again--you are probably the only person who would make me get daffs


 
aw! You are so sweet!!   thank you for ALL your nice compliments - you're such a cutie!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Herve Leger + black Bianca's


----------



## carlinha

date night with the hubby

Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent, YSL clutch, Ruby Lady Clou


----------



## urasia

Thanks for the compliments ladies, love seeing all your amazing outfits (+ SHOES!) in this thread!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Carlinha:* 

*Chanel:* Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

chanel*liz said:


> Herve Leger + black Bianca's


 
That Herve Leger dress is amazing and the Biancas are of course stunning!



carlinha said:


> date night with the hubby
> 
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent, YSL clutch, Ruby Lady Clou


 
You look beautiful This is so well put together (as always). You should be a doctor/stylist or something lol You have great style!


----------



## AEGIS

cute!



carlinha said:


> date night with the hubby
> 
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent, YSL clutch, Ruby Lady Clou


----------



## Lola May

Last night @ the W Downtown DC friends B-Day Celebration

Cheapie AA Dress and Black Patent Pigs 120
I know you cant really see them but this was a true candid lol


----------



## Lola May

chanel*liz said:


> Herve Leger + black Bianca's



 your hair color!!!
Stunning outfit!


----------



## Lola May

carlinha said:


> date night with the hubby
> 
> twelfth street by cynthia vincent, ysl clutch, ruby lady clou




cute!!!!


----------



## babysweetums

chanel, i love that hl dress! could be the prettiest one ive seen 
carlinha, you look so sweet the dress is perfect for you!!
cute look lola, you look like your having fun! love those pigs show twin


----------



## Lola May

babysweetums said:


> chanel, i love that hl dress! could be the prettiest one ive seen
> carlinha, you look so sweet the dress is perfect for you!!
> cute look lola, you look like your having fun! love those pigs show twin



TWIN! thank you love


----------



## bling*lover

carlinha said:


> date night with the hubby
> 
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent, YSL clutch, Ruby Lady Clou


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> date night with the hubby
> 
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent, YSL clutch, Ruby Lady Clou



Stunning!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look fabulous!!!!!


----------



## shaggy360

chanel*liz said:


> Herve Leger + black Bianca's



Wow!!


----------



## dotty8

Accessorize*me said:


> Posted these in another thread so I hope no one minds the repost but I finally got to debut my RB Magos! They make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Great outfit


----------



## Nolia

Maiden voyage of Mad Marta in Black/Ostrich!!
Jacket: Danier Leather
Jeans: American Eagle


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm behind again, but every outfit is a  .


----------



## cts900

You ladies are _inspiring_! Everyone is incredible...


----------



## AEGIS

MM are so killer!




Nolia said:


> Maiden voyage of Mad Marta in Black/Ostrich!!
> Jacket: Danier Leather
> Jeans: American Eagle


----------



## Nolia

AEGIS said:


> MM are so killer!



Thank you!  I'm praying that it doesn't rain. >_<


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> Maiden voyage of Mad Marta in Black/Ostrich!!
> Jacket: Danier Leather
> Jeans: American Eagle



So sexy! My goodness! I love the MM!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

The MM are the UHG! I'm jealous of your CL collections, Nolia!


----------



## madaddie

l.a_girl19 said:


> Your Hermès is STUNNING! You look amazing!  Ambertinas...I miss mine very much!
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is gorgeous. I love your Piggies!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Decolletes! Lovely outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty dress! Who is by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> I am sorry if I missed anyone. Everyone looks amazing as always!



Thankew sweetie!


----------



## Hipployta

Great outfit ladies...I want to give a special shout out to the Mad Marta...I haven't forgotten you...I just kind of gave up on finding you


----------



## chanel*liz

BCBG dress, chanel belt, and CL bianca in black


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chanel*liz said:


> BCBG dress, chanel belt, and CL bianca in black



You always look so good! So jealous.


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> So sexy! My goodness! I love the MM!



Thank you!  I love that they work with dresses AND jeans~



Xquisitely_uyen said:


> The MM are the UHG! I'm jealous of your CL collections, Nolia!



They were one of my UGHs too!! 



Hipployta said:


> Great outfit ladies...I want to give a special shout out to the Mad Marta...I haven't forgotten you...I just kind of gave up on finding you



Don't put out the flame!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*Nolia, Liz* both got an awesome legs!! Love your outfit!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> date night with the hubby
> 
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent, YSL clutch, Ruby Lady Clou



*Carlinha* love you, you look fantastic as always!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> BCBG dress, chanel belt, and CL bianca in black



So well put-together!


----------



## eldebrang

318Platinum said:


> Working my Black Patent Leather Biancas on the streets of Chicago, headed to Chanel Boutique!


Love love love the clutch!! Goof job on styling...


----------



## r6girl2005

Absolutely gorgeous!



chanel*liz said:


> Herve Leger + black Bianca's





chanel*liz said:


> BCBG dress, chanel belt, and CL bianca in black



Love the dress!



carlinha said:


> date night with the hubby
> 
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent, YSL clutch, Ruby Lady Clou



Cute!



Lola May said:


> Last night @ the W Downtown DC friends B-Day Celebration
> 
> Cheapie AA Dress and Black Patent Pigs 120
> I know you cant really see them but this was a true candid lol



This whole outfit is just SMOKING! 


Nolia said:


> Maiden voyage of Mad Marta in Black/Ostrich!!
> Jacket: Danier Leather
> Jeans: American Eagle


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Me wearing Lady Dafs


----------



## Nolia

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Nolia, Liz* both got an awesome legs!! Love your outfit!!





r6girl2005 said:


> This whole outfit is just SMOKING!



Thank you~ I love every single piece of this outfit!  I don't usually have my hair in a high pony, but I think I'll definitely experiment with this kind of look again~



carlinha said:


> date night with the hubby
> 
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent, YSL clutch, Ruby Lady Clou



*fans self* Carla, you've done it again!!  Beautiful!!



chanel*liz said:


> BCBG dress, chanel belt, and CL bianca in black




The Bianca's really pop with that dress!! And I love your hair~



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Lady Dafs



Beautiful!!  I like Daffs a lot better than Lady Daffs (I don't really like straps) but you pull this off flawlessly!!


----------



## cts900

*CRISPEDROSA*: The bright pink against your gorgeous skin tone is TDF! 

*chanel*liz*: Always lovely!


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Lady Dafs


 
 I love love love the lady daf & your outfit!! So so cute you look gorgeous!!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Lady Dafs



love this look!


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Lady Dafs



Beautiful outfit! You look like KK in this picture, a little bit. Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Lady Dafs


 
You look amazing! Love your Chanel too


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thank you *Nolia, cts900 and Liz GabLVoesVuitton, l.a.girl* you are so lovely 
Aoqtpi, thanks to you too, I'm glad to look like KK, she is so beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

everyone for your lovely compliments!



Lola May said:


> Last night @ the W Downtown DC friends B-Day Celebration
> 
> Cheapie AA Dress and Black Patent Pigs 120
> I know you cant really see them but this was a true candid lol



you look great *lola*!  i love candid shots!



Nolia said:


> Maiden voyage of Mad Marta in Black/Ostrich!!
> Jacket: Danier Leather
> Jeans: American Eagle



great pairing with the mad marta *nolia*!



chanel*liz said:


> BCBG dress, chanel belt, and CL bianca in black



always put together *chanel*!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Lady Dafs



DAMN.  i love this whole outfit *crispedrosa* and i am so jealous of your beige lady daff!  careful i may steal them from you


----------



## carlinha

my fellowship graduation party last night:
Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
Shoes: Peace of Shoe champagne/red - maiden voyage! 
Clutch: AMQ flesh studded brittania
Hairpiece: Red fascinator from etsy.com


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> everyone for your lovely
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN.  i love this whole outfit *crispedrosa* and i am so jealous of your beige lady daff!  careful i may steal them from you



Thank you  but maybe I steal yours first hehe,
Love your last outfit, red dress is great on you! Btw, are your eyes blue color or is the pic?


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> my fellowship graduation party last night:
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Shoes: Peace of Shoe champagne/red - maiden voyage!
> Clutch: AMQ flesh studded brittania
> Hairpiece: Red fascinator from etsy.com


 
WOW *Carlinha*! Red is your color!!! Congratulations on your grad!! Yayy AMQ!!! I finally joined the AMQ fever!!


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> my fellowship graduation party last night:
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Shoes: Peace of Shoe champagne/red - maiden voyage!
> Clutch: AMQ flesh studded brittania
> Hairpiece: Red fascinator from etsy.com



You look fantastic! Does graduation from your fellowship mean you're entirely done with the initial schooling part of your medical career?


----------



## carlinha

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank you  but maybe I steal yours first hehe,
> Love your last outfit, red dress is great on you! Btw, are your eyes blue color or is the pic?



gracias amor *cris*!  i wear grey contacts sometimes, so in some pics you can see me with brown eyes (my natural) or grey (looks blueish)



l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW *Carlinha*! Red is your color!!! Congratulations on your grad!! Yayy AMQ!!! I finally joined the AMQ fever!!



thanks *lagirl*!  where is your AMQ clutch??!  did you post pics yet?  please do i am dying for some eye candy!



aoqtpi said:


> You look fantastic! Does graduation from your fellowship mean you're entirely done with the initial schooling part of your medical career?



thanks *aoqtpi*!  well, traditional schooling is done when you finish medical school... then you do internship/residency as more of a hands-on training/apprenticeship, where you are under the supervision of an attending and you cannot practice on your own.  fellowship is an optional thing you do if you want to specialize more in a certain field, but you are already a board-certified MD at that point.  sorry for the confusing response, but it is not straightforward!  technically speaking though, i am finishing the last of my training, and will be completely on my own next month


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> gracias amor *cris*! i wear grey contacts sometimes, so in some pics you can see me with brown eyes (my natural) or grey (looks blueish)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *lagirl*! where is your AMQ clutch??! did you post pics yet? please do i am dying for some eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *aoqtpi*! well, traditional schooling is done when you finish medical school... then you do internship/residency as more of a hands-on training/apprenticeship, where you are under the supervision of an attending and you cannot practice on your own. fellowship is an optional thing you do if you want to specialize more in a certain field, but you are already a board-certified MD at that point. sorry for the confusing response, but it is not straightforward! technically speaking though, i am finishing the last of my training, and will be completely on my own next month


 
I ordered it from Browns this morning. With the Canada Post strike, it may take a while for it to get to me  I bought the leopard one! Yay!! I have some yummy eye candy arriving this week though! My cosmo Lady Peeps!!


----------



## cts900

*car*, you are simply effervescent.


----------



## chanel*liz

Madame butterfly


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Madame butterfly



Liz! We are shoe twins! Love the shoes with your white dress, its likely I copy your look darling!


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Liz! We are shoe twins! Love the shoes with your white dress, its likely I copy your look darling!


 
Woohoo!!  thanks doll, they definitely brighten up a plain white dress!! post pics of them when you wear them


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> I ordered it from Browns this morning. With the Canada Post strike, it may take a while for it to get to me  I bought the leopard one! Yay!! I have some yummy eye candy arriving this week though! My cosmo Lady Peeps!!



woohoo!!!   cannot wait to see them!



cts900 said:


> *car*, you are simply effervescent.



thank you *cts*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> gracias amor *cris*!  i wear grey contacts sometimes, so in some pics you can see me with brown eyes (my natural) or grey (looks blueish)h



Hehe, love your eyes and I think you have an angelical face


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Woohoo!!  thanks doll, they definitely brighten up a plain white dress!! post pics of them when you wear them



Of course dear, this its done


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Lady Dafs



You always look so pretty! 



carlinha said:


> my fellowship graduation party last night:
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Shoes: Peace of Shoe champagne/red - maiden voyage!
> Clutch: AMQ flesh studded brittania
> Hairpiece: Red fascinator from etsy.com





Where do I start? Your makeup looks so fresh and pretty, that dress is TDF on you but um..... Hello, Peace of Shoe!!! Love the whole thing!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> You always look so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I start? Your makeup looks so fresh and pretty, that dress is TDF on you but um..... Hello, Peace of Shoe!!! Love the whole thing!



Thanks! Honey you have to post any outfit too!


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks! Honey you have to post any outfit too!



I know, I haven't been posting much lately.


----------



## icecreamom

Found this pic on my phone from my trip to NYC, getting ready to hit the stores with DF and my beloved Rosellas..


----------



## juicyjeans

chanel*liz said:


> Madame butterfly


 
Liz you look fab!


----------



## juicyjeans

icecreamom said:


> Found this pic on my phone from my trip to NYC, getting ready to hit the stores with DF and my beloved Rosellas..


 
You look so cute  love that shirt!


----------



## icecreamom

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Lady Dafs


Wow... you look stunning, what a fantastic figure!! 



carlinha said:


> my fellowship graduation party last night:
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Shoes: Peace of Shoe champagne/red - maiden voyage!
> Clutch: AMQ flesh studded brittania
> Hairpiece: Red fascinator from etsy.com



Love your smile  and Red is my fav color on you, looks divine!


----------



## icecreamom

chanel*liz said:


> BCBG dress, chanel belt, and CL bianca in black



Can't stop drooling over your pics lately, you are so cute!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

icecreamom said:


> Found this pic on my phone from my trip to NYC, getting ready to hit the stores with DF and my beloved Rosellas..



Thanks for your lovely comment  you look great too! Love blazer + pants!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous and congrats Carlinhna! If you don't mind what fellowship did you complete?


carlinha said:


> my fellowship graduation party last night:
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Shoes: Peace of Shoe champagne/red - maiden voyage!
> Clutch: AMQ flesh studded brittania
> Hairpiece: Red fascinator from etsy.com


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lookin hot ladies!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

This forum has to have the best dressed members around!


----------



## carlinha

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hehe, love your eyes and I think you have an angelical face



thank you guapa :kiss:



jenaywins said:


> Where do I start? Your makeup looks so fresh and pretty, that dress is TDF on you but um..... Hello, Peace of Shoe!!! Love the whole thing!



awww babe   thank you so much!  the peace of shoe are truly spectacular.... it was their maiden voyage last night, and a lot of girls wanted to try them on! 



icecreamom said:


> Found this pic on my phone from my trip to NYC, getting ready to hit the stores with DF and my beloved Rosellas..



you look great *icecreamom*!



icecreamom said:


> Love your smile  and Red is my fav color on you, looks divine!



& thank you!



Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous and congrats Carlinhna! If you don't mind what fellowship did you complete?



thanks *louboufan*.  i am finishing my body imaging fellowship (radiology subspecialty).


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> Madame butterfly


 
Love the look!!! You look amazing in all your outfits!!!


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Lady Dafs


 
I love your Lady Dafs!!! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

carlinha said:


> my fellowship graduation party last night:
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Shoes: Peace of Shoe champagne/red - maiden voyage!
> Clutch: AMQ flesh studded brittania
> Hairpiece: Red fascinator from etsy.com


 

You look amazing *carlinha*!!! I love the red dress & CLs!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> thanks *aoqtpi*!  well, traditional schooling is done when you finish medical school... then you do internship/residency as more of a hands-on training/apprenticeship, where you are under the supervision of an attending and you cannot practice on your own.  fellowship is an optional thing you do if you want to specialize more in a certain field, but you are already a board-certified MD at that point.  sorry for the confusing response, but it is not straightforward!  technically speaking though, i am finishing the last of my training, and will be completely on my own next month



Thanks for the explanation! Congrats on finishing everything then! I hope you enjoy new 'full-time'/non-studying job


----------



## AEGIS

adorable!  this is so young and fresh and flirty!




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Lady Dafs






cayute!



carlinha said:


> my fellowship graduation party last night:
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Shoes: Peace of Shoe champagne/red - maiden voyage!
> Clutch: AMQ flesh studded brittania
> Hairpiece: Red fascinator from etsy.com


----------



## jenayb

icecreamom said:


> Found this pic on my phone from my trip to NYC, getting ready to hit the stores with DF and my beloved Rosellas..



So casual chic, you look stunning. I love the whole look. I have those same flats and they are just so money, right? So comfy and cute!


----------



## carlinha

stilly said:


> You look amazing *carlinha*!!! I love the red dress & CLs!!!



thanks *stilly*!



aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for the explanation! Congrats on finishing everything then! I hope you enjoy new 'full-time'/non-studying job



thanks *aoqtpi*!



AEGIS said:


> cayute!



thanks *aegis*!


----------



## CelticLuv

Nolia said:


> Maiden voyage of Mad Marta in Black/Ostrich!!
> Jacket: Danier Leather
> Jeans: American Eagle



*GORGEOUS! I love your entire outfit and those Mad Marta's *





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Lady Dafs



*Beautiful picture and great pose! It looks so professional!*





carlinha said:


> my fellowship graduation party last night:
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Shoes: Peace of Shoe champagne/red - maiden voyage!
> Clutch: AMQ flesh studded brittania
> Hairpiece: Red fascinator from etsy.com



*CONGRATS Carlinha! You look gorgeous as always! You are always so well put together! I admire your dedication to get to where you are today!!*




chanel*liz said:


> Madame butterfly



*I love your makeup and your outfit is great!*





icecreamom said:


> Found this pic on my phone from my trip to NYC, getting ready to hit the stores with DF and my beloved Rosellas..



*so cute sweetie!*


----------



## AEGIS

love the top. nice, comfy, yet stylish look











icecreamom said:


> Found this pic on my phone from my trip to NYC, getting ready to hit the stores with DF and my beloved Rosellas..


----------



## Nolia

CelticLuv said:


> *GORGEOUS! I love your entire outfit and those Mad Marta's *


 
Thank you!!  When I wear MMs, I feel like I walk taller (not just literally)!!


----------



## sammix3




----------



## aoqtpi

sammix3 said:


>



Pretty!


----------



## kat99

black patent Decolletes, from my blog:


----------



## cts900

Looking incredible *kat, sammix, icecreamom*, and* chanel*....your style is always beyond compare, ladies.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*sammix3*, *kat99* you look so pretty!


----------



## juicyjeans

sammix3 said:


>


 


kat99 said:


> black patent Decolletes, from my blog:


 
You both look amazing!


----------



## cts900

Grey Metal Patent Ron Rons for work today...sorry for the enormous photo!


----------



## MrsLoubou313

BCBG Max Azria Britte Tribal Print Skirt meets CL Lady Daf 160 meets LV Pomme Alma MM at FLAT 151 In Detroit


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Grey Metal Patent Ron Rons for work today...sorry for the enormous photo!


----------



## claudis_candy

TiinaBina said:


> What is the name of your shoe? Rolando?



they are new simple pumps


----------



## claudis_candy




----------



## skislope15

claudis_candy said:


>



You look great, love the colours of your dress


----------



## chanel*liz

covered up:


----------



## zahra

I haven't posted here in such a long time, but I have a few outfits involving CLs to share. I apologise for the slightly strange manner in which the photos are taken - I always run out of time to snap a picture before work on 'Casual Fridays', and my office bathrooms don't have full length mirrors. 

Dress: Alannah Hill
Cardi: Alannah Hill
Headband: Alannah Hill
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: CL black patent polkadot Moonbows


----------



## CelticLuv

sammix3 said:


>



*you are sooo stinking cute!!! I love your outfit and the plum color on your shirt is gorgeous!*




kat99 said:


> black patent Decolletes, from my blog:



*LOVE the entire outfit, so chic!*




cts900 said:


> Grey Metal Patent Ron Rons for work today...sorry for the enormous photo!



*GORGEOUS grey color! I would love to find a pair just like yours!!!
*



MrsLoubou313 said:


> BCBG Max Azria Britte Tribal Print Skirt meets CL Lady Daf 160 meets LV Pomme Alma MM at FLAT 151 In Detroit



*you look great!*




claudis_candy said:


>



*LOVE the way you rock the NS!*




chanel*liz said:


>



*adorable as always!*




zahra said:


> I haven't posted here in such a long time, but I have a few outfits involving CLs to share. I apologise for the slightly strange manner in which the photos are taken - I always run out of time to snap a picture before work on 'Casual Fridays', and my office bathrooms don't have full length mirrors.
> 
> Dress: Alannah Hill
> Cardi: Alannah Hill
> Headband: Alannah Hill
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: CL black patent polkadot Moonbows



*I have never seen this style before, they are so cute!!*


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> Grey Metal Patent Ron Rons for work today...sorry for the enormous photo!


 
Gorgeous, I love the grey and the pink together!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> covered up:



Fantastic as always!!  I can´t stop loving those LD


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MrsLoubou313 said:


> BCBG Max Azria Britte Tribal Print Skirt meets CL Lady Daf 160 meets LV Pomme Alma MM at FLAT 151 In Detroit



Doll, love your entire outfit!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Lola May said:


> Last night @ the W Downtown DC friends B-Day Celebration
> 
> Cheapie AA Dress and Black Patent Pigs 120
> I know you cant really see them but this was a true candid lol


 
haha cute pic!  candids! This is way stalker-ish but my friend had a W bday last week, betcha it's the same person! I couldn't make the party-but I heard it was fun! J.O?


----------



## icecreamom

*sammix3* You look so Pretty!!! 




kat99 said:


> black patent Decolletes, from my blog:


Love the simplicity of your outfit, and the clutch  I so need one, now!


cts900 said:


> Grey Metal Patent Ron Rons for work today...sorry for the enormous photo!


Love when you post, you look so cute there!  



MrsLoubou313 said:


> BCBG Max Azria Britte Tribal Print Skirt meets CL Lady Daf 160 meets LV Pomme Alma MM at FLAT 151 In Detroit


 
Hawt!  Looks like you were having lots of fun!!





claudis_candy said:


>


 
So adorable!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Miss Boxe in Cramberry


----------



## xoxoCat

claudis_candy said:


>



Oh my gosh! I love that shoe. Are those New Simples? I can't really tell from this angle. 


xoxo Cat.


----------



## juicyjeans

Some mod shots of Nalia my mini Louboutin-ista ~ thought you girls would get a laugh out of this 
Clothes: Juicy Couture as always
Shoes: Louboutin Miss Boxe in Cramberry


----------



## claudis_candy

xoxoCat said:


> Oh my gosh! I love that shoe. Are those New Simples? I can't really tell from this angle.
> 
> 
> xoxo Cat.



yes! they are new simples  thank You ! I looooove them so much!! they are so comfy!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Fantastic as always!!  I can´t stop loving those LD



Thank you doll!!  You're a sweetheart.. and I am glad someone else loves the LD as much as me!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Juicy:* Your daughters are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## PeepToe

Juicy they are adorble! I have 2 little boys and I sometimes long for girls to dress up


----------



## eldebrang

Hello ladies. I posted these on a new purchases thread before but wanted to post them here too. I am dying to know what you ladies think of these new additions. I am disappointed that the cork is not black as in the original pair though...


----------



## cts900

Adorable, *juicy*!

Thank you so very much* icecreamom*, mama *bling, Celtic*, and my girl *jenay*!

I always adore polka dots, *zahra*. 

Fabulous, as per usual, *chanel*liz*.

So pretty, *MrsLoubou*!


----------



## xoxoCat

claudis_candy said:


> yes! they are new simples  thank You ! I looooove them so much!! they are so comfy!!!



I'm going to keep them in mind the next time I go shoe shopping. 


xoxo Cat.


----------



## cfellis522

claudis_candy said:


>


 

Claudis - You look like a princess!  Beautiful dress and outfit!



chanel*liz said:


> covered up:


 
Chanel*Liz - Love the dress and the Dafs!



juicyjeans said:


> Some mod shots of Nalia my mini Louboutin-ista ~ thought you girls would get a laugh out of this
> Clothes: Juicy Couture as always
> Shoes: Louboutin Miss Boxe in Cramberry


 
This is toooo cute!!!!  My 6 yo niece came and saw my shoe cabinet tonight and asked me to "will" her my shoes and she tried some on having a blast!  I should have taken pictures!


----------



## stilly

eldebrang said:


> Hello ladies. I posted these on a new purchases thread before but wanted to post them here too. I am dying to know what you ladies think of these new additions. I am disappointed that the cork is not black as in the original pair though...


 
These look great on you!!!
Beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> covered up:


 
You look amazing as always!!!
Love those Dafs!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

PeepToe said:


> Juicy they are adorble! I have 2 little boys and I sometimes long for girls to dress up



same here!  How funny is it that we both have 2 young boys and wear the same size (give or take a half size)? TWINS all the way!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

twins?  

How do you women do it?!


----------



## juicyjeans

cfellis522 said:


> Claudis - You look like a princess! Beautiful dress and outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel*Liz - Love the dress and the Dafs!
> 
> 
> 
> This is toooo cute!!!! My 6 yo niece came and saw my shoe cabinet tonight and asked me to "will" her my shoes and she tried some on having a blast! I should have taken pictures!


 
Haha, that is a riot! Kids are too funny


----------



## juicyjeans

PeepToe said:


> Juicy they are adorble! I have 2 little boys and I sometimes long for girls to dress up


 
Peep, you can't win either way lol I have 2 girls and my oldest who is 6 is the biggest tomboy and won't go anything near girly things  thank god I had a second one


----------



## juicyjeans

Dukeprincess said:


> *Juicy:* Your daughters are BEAUTIFUL!


 
thank you!!!


----------



## bobolo

l.a_girl19 said:


> That dress is amazing on you! I think that the combo is great


 thank you


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

All you ladies are inspirational!!

Eldebrang: I'm tempted to get my hands on one of those dombassle!! Always, you're still is comfortable chic.


----------



## chanel*liz

herve leger dress & balota 150 heels


----------



## FashionGoddess

chanel*liz said:


> herve leger dress & balota 150 heels


...Love the color of your Herve Leger dress and the Balota are so sassy!


----------



## chanel*liz

Thank you *FashionGoddess*


----------



## GCGDanielle

*chanel*liz*  Perfect TEN, as usual!


----------



## chanel*liz

GCGDanielle said:


> *chanel*liz*  Perfect TEN, as usual!



So sweet!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*OMG, You always look HOT HOT HOT Liz !!!!!*


----------



## SongbirdDiva

chanel*liz said:


> herve leger dress & balota 150 heels



Fabulous!


----------



## dhampir2005

chanel*liz said:


> herve leger dress & balota 150 heels



They both look perfect together!


----------



## bling*lover

chanel*liz said:


> herve leger dress & balota 150 heels


 
Gorgeous. I love the color of that HL, and the balota's look amazing with it!


----------



## CelticLuv

chanel*liz said:


> herve leger dress & balota 150 heels



Gorgeous, babe!!
I need to work out more.......


----------



## chanel*liz

*Celticluv, bling*lover, dhampir2005, songbirddiva, ^SeDuCTive^ * Thank you all!!


----------



## CathayC

Just had to come back to this thread and check out everyone's amazing haul! I am so in love with CL!

*chanel*liz* you are soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## LadyJaysfc

Layla76 said:


> First time posting in this thread.
> Dress Ted Baker, Chanel purse, and pretty girls Bianca



So cute! Love the outfit! How many mm are you biancas? Are they comfy? I am thinking about getting myself a pair later this summer


----------



## chanel*liz

CathayC said:


> Just had to come back to this thread and check out everyone's amazing haul! I am so in love with CL!
> 
> *chanel*liz* you are soooo gorgeous!!!



Aw  thanks!


----------



## r6girl2005

Oh gosh, how adorable. Your daughters are so cute!



juicyjeans said:


> Some mod shots of Nalia my mini Louboutin-ista ~ thought you girls would get a laugh out of this
> Clothes: Juicy Couture as always
> Shoes: Louboutin Miss Boxe in Cramberry



You are simply stunning. I LOVE the color of your HL 



chanel*liz said:


> herve leger dress & balota 150 heels


----------



## amazigrace

Just had to say, *carla,* you look gorgeous at your grad party!
Love everything you're wearing, but the shoes - swoon! And also,
congratulations on finishing your fellowship. Now on to the real fun,
right? Big hugs to you!


----------



## Texlatina

A new dress I'm "experimenting" with with my Josefas.

Need a quick opinion...do the shoes go with the dress?










my LBD with my Leopard No Prives


----------



## jenayb

Texlatina said:


> A new dress I'm "experimenting" with with my Josefas.
> 
> Need a quick opinion...do the shoes go with the dress?



I would try another shoe.


----------



## amazigrace

Personally, *tex,* I like both shoes with both outfits!
Love those Josefas with your silver dress, and the leopard
NPs with the LBD is beautiful. You look gorgeous in both
outfits!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, your body is sick, *Tex!*


----------



## amazigrace

^^^
Yeah, I should have said that, too!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Texlatina said:


> A new dress I'm "experimenting" with with my Josefas.
> 
> Need a quick opinion...do the shoes go with the dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my LBD with my Leopard No Prives


 
Love your dresses!! Your body is bangin! So refeshing to see this instead of those belted sacks that people think are "in" now.


----------



## rdgldy

*Tex,* you look awesome!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> herve leger dress & balota 150 heels



Stunning!




Texlatina said:


> A new dress I'm "experimenting" with with my Josefas.
> 
> Need a quick opinion...do the shoes go with the dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my LBD with my Leopard No Prives



I don't love the shoes with that dress. Love the second look though!


----------



## hazeltt

Texlatina said:


> A new dress I'm "experimenting" with with my Josefas.
> 
> Need a quick opinion...do the shoes go with the dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my LBD with my Leopard No Prives



Love the second outfit, but maybe a simpler shoe with the first dress.


----------



## Clooky001

You look stunning but I'm not feeling the shoes with the first dress, think their a little to heavy for the dress, second outfit=perfection  x



Texlatina said:


> A new dress I'm "experimenting" with with my Josefas.
> 
> Need a quick opinion...do the shoes go with the dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my LBD with my Leopard No Prives


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Soo blurry but Toutenkaboucle's


----------



## Star1231

^^You look great!  The pop of color is awesome.

Tex, you have an amazing shape!


----------



## aoqtpi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Soo blurry but Toutenkaboucle's



I love this look! Casual but funky


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Star1231 said:


> ^^You look great!  The pop of color is awesome.
> 
> Tex, you have an amazing shape!





aoqtpi said:


> I love this look! Casual but funky



thank youuu


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't love the shoes with that dress. Love the second look though!



 i agree with *aoq*! the 2nd look is fab!


----------



## dhampir2005

Super cute! Shoe twin now  I like how the framboise pops! Mine are the tam suede, but they're a good nude for me. I'm scared of color! I swear!




dirtyaddiction said:


> Soo blurry but Toutenkaboucle's




*Tex!* you look smoking Missy! I'm going to say that the josefa is a little heavy for the dress because that sequin dress is a knockout! I'd try something simpler since the dress is definitely a showstopper.



Texlatina said:


> A new dress I'm "experimenting" with with my Josefas.
> 
> Need a quick opinion...do the shoes go with the dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my LBD with my Leopard No Prives


----------



## hazeltt

dirtyaddiction said:


> Soo blurry but Toutenkaboucle's



I love them! I'm dying to find a pair in the tan suede!


----------



## Nolia

Monday is our 10 year anniversary. 

I want to wear my Altis out.  We usually go to dinner, is this too much? 
Should I wear a dress?  Or pants or something?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

hazeltt said:


> I love them! I'm dying to find a pair in the tan suede!





dhampir2005 said:


> Super cute! Shoe twin now  I like how the framboise pops! Mine are the tam suede, but they're a good nude for me. I'm scared of color! I swear!



Thanks! I actually bought them in tan too but just kept the framboise


----------



## missgiannina

Nolia said:


> Monday is our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> I want to wear my Altis out.  We usually go to dinner, is this too much?
> Should I wear a dress?  Or pants or something?



it looks good, do you have other options?


----------



## Nolia

missgiannina said:


> it looks good, do you have other options?



I do, I have a few little black dresses.  One that's green, but there is a big flower near the neckline (might be too fancy for just dinner).  I think I'm going to go with this outfit.  Not sure if I should dress it up with accessories, curl my hair or just leave it as is.  Can't decide O_O


----------



## missgiannina

Nolia said:


> I do, I have a few little black dresses.  One that's green, but there is a big flower near the neckline (might be too fancy for just dinner).  I think I'm going to go with this outfit.  Not sure if I should dress it up with accessories, curl my hair or just leave it as is.  Can't decide O_O



curling your hair would be nice but i wouldn't go with many accessories ,maybe a nice bracelet or something


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> Monday is our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> I want to wear my Altis out.  We usually go to dinner, is this too much?
> Should I wear a dress?  Or pants or something?



I think that when it comes to heels that tall, it may be better to go with a longer skirt... Not that you don't have great legs but it looks classier IMO. Have a wonderful anniversary!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Texlatina said:


> A new dress I'm "experimenting" with with my Josefas.
> 
> Need a quick opinion...do the shoes go with the dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my LBD with my Leopard No Prives



You look great but look #2 is my fave


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> Monday is our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> I want to wear my Altis out.  We usually go to dinner, is this too much?
> Should I wear a dress?  Or pants or something?



I think this look is cute! You don't look old enough to have a ten year anniversary  Congrats and have a great time!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Looking good ladies , im soooo bheind in this thread  !


----------



## chanel*liz

Nolia said:


> Monday is our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> I want to wear my Altis out.  We usually go to dinner, is this too much?
> Should I wear a dress?  Or pants or something?



I think you look great!! Love the whole look!!


----------



## Nolia

missgiannina said:


> curling your hair would be nice but i wouldn't go with many accessories ,maybe a nice bracelet or something



Sounds good, I think I'll take your advice. =)



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think that when it comes to heels that tall, it may be better to go with a longer skirt... Not that you don't have great legs but it looks classier IMO. Have a wonderful anniversary!



Thanks for the input!  I do have a longer black pencil skirt that I can pair it with.  I'll try that~



aoqtpi said:


> I think this look is cute! You don't look old enough to have a ten year anniversary  Congrats and have a great time!



XD We're high school sweethearts LOL I know, sometimes I can't believe it's been a decade. 



chanel*liz said:


> I think you look great!! Love the whole look!!



Thank you~


----------



## Star1231

I think you look gorgeous!  Great color combo.  



Nolia said:


> Monday is our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> I want to wear my Altis out.  We usually go to dinner, is this too much?
> Should I wear a dress?  Or pants or something?


----------



## FlipDiver

Nolia said:


> Monday is our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> I want to wear my Altis out.  We usually go to dinner, is this too much?
> Should I wear a dress?  Or pants or something?



Happy anniversary Nolia!  You look so cute!  This outfit is nice, or a dress - don't wear pants


----------



## Nolia

Star1231 said:


> I think you look gorgeous!  Great color combo.





FlipDiver said:


> Happy anniversary Nolia!  You look so cute!  This outfit is nice, or a dress - don't wear pants



Thank you~  At a time like this, kinda wish I had an HL skirt or something


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> Thank you~  At a time like this, kinda wish I had an HL skirt or something



BCBG did a collaboration with HL and they have quite a few skirts  -- they're made at the same factory but don't carry the HL tag (or the same price tag, for that matter)


----------



## Nolia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> BCBG did a collaboration with HL and they have quite a few skirts  -- they're made at the same factory but don't carry the HL tag (or the same price tag, for that matter)



OH!  Thanks for the info!! =)  I'll have to check it out~


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> OH!  Thanks for the info!! =)  I'll have to check it out~



Don't mention it  I just got a card from my SA about a week ago that they're also having a sale of up to 60% so you may score some great deals! They're not my style so I honestly can't tell you what they have but I hope you can find something you love to celebrate your big day!


----------



## hazeltt

dirtyaddiction said:


> Thanks! I actually bought them in tan too but just kept the framboise



 Where did you return them to?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

hazeltt said:


> Where did you return them to?



I bought them on bluefly back in april, i think they're all sold out now though..


----------



## hazeltt

dirtyaddiction said:


> I bought them on bluefly back in april, i think they're all sold out now though..



Oh, I thought you found them on sale recently.


----------



## AEGIS

you've got a great set of gams so go for it  it's cute that you're high school sweethearts.

and on the same tip the SC gave you--you don't even need to wait for a collaboration. HL is made by BCBG  Your legs are made for a bandage skirt or dress.




Nolia said:


> Monday is our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> I want to wear my Altis out.  We usually go to dinner, is this too much?
> Should I wear a dress?  Or pants or something?


----------



## label24

I´LL never understand the horrible watermark, the most important thing is that you have the shoes !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Clou Noeud's


----------



## Nolia

AEGIS said:


> you've got a great set of gams so go for it  it's cute that you're high school sweethearts.
> 
> and on the same tip the SC gave you--you don't even need to wait for a collaboration. HL is made by BCBG  Your legs are made for a bandage skirt or dress.



Thank you!  I may just pop by a BCBG near me and check them out~


----------



## dotty8

I love everyone's outfits, girls! 


*@Hazeltt*: I really like your CLs with bows, are they still available at the stores? I couldn't find them on the CL website :/

*@dirtyaddiction*: perfect


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ thanks


----------



## chanel*liz

dirtyaddiction said:


> Clou Noeud's



i love this look & your hello kitty phone


----------



## PeepToe

dirtyaddiction said:


> Clou Noeud's



Love it! Who is your dress made by?


----------



## carlinha

sammix3 said:


>



great pairing *sammix*!



kat99 said:


> black patent Decolletes, from my blog:
> ]



love this sweater dress, you look great *kat99*!



cts900 said:


> Grey Metal Patent Ron Rons for work today...sorry for the enormous photo!



another great pairing *cts*!



MrsLoubou313 said:


> BCBG Max Azria Britte Tribal Print Skirt meets CL Lady Daf 160 meets LV Pomme Alma MM at FLAT 151 In Detroit



hot *mrsloubou*!



claudis_candy said:


>



love this dress *claudis*!  who is it by?



chanel*liz said:


> covered up:



another great outfit *chanel*.  the lady daffs look a little big in the back, are they stable on you?



zahra said:


> I haven't posted here in such a long time, but I have a few outfits involving CLs to share. I apologise for the slightly strange manner in which the photos are taken - I always run out of time to snap a picture before work on 'Casual Fridays', and my office bathrooms don't have full length mirrors.
> 
> Dress: Alannah Hill
> Cardi: Alannah Hill
> Headband: Alannah Hill
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: CL black patent polkadot Moonbows



what a perfect pinup outfit *zahra*!



juicyjeans said:


> Miss Boxe in Cramberry





juicyjeans said:


> Some mod shots of Nalia my mini Louboutin-ista ~ thought you girls would get a laugh out of this
> Clothes: Juicy Couture as always
> Shoes: Louboutin Miss Boxe in Cramberry



so cute!  your daughter is beautiful *juicyjeans*!


----------



## carlinha

eldebrang said:


> Hello ladies. I posted these on a new purchases thread before but wanted to post them here too. I am dying to know what you ladies think of these new additions. I am disappointed that the cork is not black as in the original pair though...



i like them *eldebrang*, very perfect summer outfits!



chanel*liz said:


> herve leger dress & balota 150 heels



perfect as usual *chanel*



amazigrace said:


> Just had to say, *carla,* you look gorgeous at your grad party!
> Love everything you're wearing, but the shoes - swoon! And also,
> congratulations on finishing your fellowship. Now on to the real fun,
> right? Big hugs to you!



thank you *amazigrace* 



Texlatina said:


> A new dress I'm "experimenting" with with my Josefas.
> 
> Need a quick opinion...do the shoes go with the dress?
> 
> 
> my LBD with my Leopard No Prives



i like the 1st dress *texlatina*, but perhaps a simpler shoe because there's already a lot going on with the dress?  the 2nd outfit is perfect



dirtyaddiction said:


> Soo blurry but Toutenkaboucle's



fun outfit *dirty*!



Nolia said:


> Monday is our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> I want to wear my Altis out.  We usually go to dinner, is this too much?
> Should I wear a dress?  Or pants or something?



i love the outfit, it's not too much.  happy anniversary *nolia*!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Clou Noeud's



looking great *dirty*!


----------



## cts900

You ladies are incredible!  I am inspired every day when I come in to see your fabulousness.  

Thank you, *car*!


----------



## Nolia

carlinha said:


> i love the outfit, it's not too much.  happy anniversary *nolia*!



Thanks Car~


----------



## carlinha

out and about yesterday
Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent dress, CL MBB, AMQ clutch and sunnies
(excuse my wrinkled dress i had been sitting at the salon for about 3 hours, and then lunch with the hubby)


----------



## cts900

^^I _love_ your wrinkled dress!  The color is beautiful.  Your smile is always infectious.  You are gorgeous as always.  

I was in Anthro and camel patent VPs for work on Friday:


----------



## juicyjeans

carlinha said:


> great pairing *sammix*!
> 
> 
> 
> love this sweater dress, you look great *kat99*!
> 
> 
> 
> another great pairing *cts*!
> 
> 
> 
> hot *mrsloubou*!
> 
> 
> 
> love this dress *claudis*! who is it by?
> 
> 
> 
> another great outfit *chanel*. the lady daffs look a little big in the back, are they stable on you?
> 
> 
> 
> what a perfect pinup outfit *zahra*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cute! your daughter is beautiful *juicyjeans*!


 
Awww thanks !


----------



## Dukeprincess

*carlinha:*   Looking great woman! 

*cts:* Your shape is amazing!  Looking sexy in that pencil skirt!


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> out and about yesterday
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent dress, CL MBB, AMQ clutch and sunnies
> (excuse my wrinkled dress i had been sitting at the salon for about 3 hours, and then lunch with the hubby)



You look gorgeous and I love your hair!



cts900 said:


> ^^I _love_ your wrinkled dress!  The color is beautiful.  Your smile is always infectious.  You are gorgeous as always.
> 
> I was in Anthro and camel patent VPs for work on Friday:



Fab as always, *cts*!


----------



## stilly

Love the outfits *carlinha & cts*!!!
Beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

dirtyaddiction said:


> Clou Noeud's


 

I love your dress and Clou Noeuds!!!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## carlinha

cts900 said:


> ^^I _love_ your wrinkled dress!  The color is beautiful.  Your smile is always infectious.  You are gorgeous as always.
> 
> I was in Anthro and camel patent VPs for work on Friday:



thank you *cts*!  you look great!  have you been losing a lot of weight lately?



Dukeprincess said:


> *carlinha:*   Looking great woman!



thank you *duke*!



hazeltt said:


> You look gorgeous and I love your hair!



thanks *hazeltt*!



stilly said:


> Love the outfits *carlinha & cts*!!!
> Beautiful!!!



thanks *stilly*!


----------



## surlygirl

"looking good, mr. kotter!" :giggles: I'm silly ... you all look gorg as usual! vinny barbarino would agree! 

*cts *- have to give you a shout out ... that outfit looks amaze-balls! loving the pencil skirt + cardi look. it's one of my go-tos for the office, but you've kicked it up with color on the skirt. and of course, the camel vps!


----------



## Nolia

carlinha said:


> out and about yesterday
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent dress, CL MBB, AMQ clutch and sunnies
> (excuse my wrinkled dress i had been sitting at the salon for about 3 hours, and then lunch with the hubby)



Gorgeous!!  I so want an AMQ clutch right now 



cts900 said:


> I was in Anthro and camel patent VPs for work on Friday:



Wow!  That's like an almost nude!!


----------



## cts900

*Nolia*: Thanks!  I love wearing camel in the summer when I am tan .  

*surly*: You just made _totally_ my day, babe .  Thank you!  The color is sooooooo pretty IRL.  It is a gorgeous deep wine and I just love it so much.
*
car*: Aww, thank you so very much lovely.  I have, actually.  I've lost 35 pounds since February the slow, boring, good old-fashioned way of eating less and moving more.  Thank you for noticing .  

Thanks so much, *stilly* and *hazeltt*!! 

*Duke*: You are the most encouraging friend!  I never wear pencil skirts because I have always hated my hips.  I've just decided after losing a few pounds and still havin' them "eff that! This is how I was made!"  Thanks so much, my love .


----------



## dirtyaddiction

chanel*liz said:


> i love this look & your hello kitty phone



thank you 



PeepToe said:


> Love it! Who is your dress made by?



tag doesn't say, i'm sorry! 




carlinha said:


> looking great *dirty*!



thanks c I loveeee your outfit pic!



stilly said:


> I love your dress and Clou Noeuds!!!
> You look gorgeous!!!



thanks stilly


----------



## chanel*liz

carlinha said:


> out and about yesterday
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent dress, CL MBB, AMQ clutch and sunnies
> (excuse my wrinkled dress i had been sitting at the salon for about 3 hours, and then lunch with the hubby)



Love this whole look!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I know I complimented the clutch before but babe, you look terrific!! 



carlinha said:


> out and about yesterday
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent dress, CL MBB, AMQ clutch and sunnies
> (excuse my wrinkled dress i had been sitting at the salon for about 3 hours, and then lunch with the hubby)



CTS -- you look incredibly well put together! I love it!



cts900 said:


> ^^I _love_ your wrinkled dress!  The color is beautiful.  Your smile is always infectious.  You are gorgeous as always.
> 
> I was in Anthro and camel patent VPs for work on Friday:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!

Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner






thanks for letting me share


----------



## RedBottomLover

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


well look at youuuuuuuu miss missy  you look fabulous. I love your shirt!


----------



## RedBottomLover

cts900 said:


> ^^I _love_ your wrinkled dress!  The color is beautiful.  Your smile is always infectious.  You are gorgeous as always.
> 
> I was in Anthro and camel patent VPs for work on Friday:


I love your style. Effortless chic. You look amazing as always.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

RedBottomLover said:


> well look at youuuuuuuu miss missy  you look fabulous. I love your shirt!



Thank you! It really has very beautiful detail -- I love it


----------



## heiress-ox

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Wow you look absolutely fabulous - this whole look is perfection!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

heiress-ox said:


> Wow you look absolutely fabulous - this whole look is perfection!



Thank you very much -- you're too kind!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *RedBottomLover* and *SchnauzerCrazy*...you are very kind.  


*Schnauzer*!  You look dynamite.  You must draw attention everywhere you go.  Love the knuckleduster!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



You are just fabulous!!

*Carlinha:* as always a 10.


----------



## Nolia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Holy nosebleed!! I LOVE that top on you!! And the LCs?


----------



## laleeza

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



WOW lookin soooo hot A!!   Love it all!


----------



## aoqtpi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Clou Noeud's



Love it!



carlinha said:


> out and about yesterday
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent dress, CL MBB, AMQ clutch and sunnies
> (excuse my wrinkled dress i had been sitting at the salon for about 3 hours, and then lunch with the hubby)



Looking AMAZING as always!




cts900 said:


> ^^I _love_ your wrinkled dress!  The color is beautiful.  Your smile is always infectious.  You are gorgeous as always.
> 
> I was in Anthro and camel patent VPs for work on Friday:



Great look for work!




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



WOW that top!  Love it!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa437/thegraycardinal/9487e084.jpg
> 
> thanks for letting me share



stunning! Love the outfit


----------



## chanel*liz

Balota 150, lush lace dress


----------



## Jönathan

*Liz*, Amazing outfit!!! The Balota's are gorgeous!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> Thank you *RedBottomLover* and *SchnauzerCrazy*...you are very kind.
> 
> 
> *Schnauzer*!  You look dynamite.  You must draw attention everywhere you go.  Love the knuckleduster!!!!!!!!



Thank you! Actually, I dress rather tame for NOLA -- you should come visit during Mardi Gras  



Xquisitely_uyen said:


> You are just fabulous!!
> 
> *Carlinha:* as always a 10.



Thank you so much! You're very kind!



Nolia said:


> Holy nosebleed!! I LOVE that top on you!! And the LCs?



THANK YOU! I didn't realize how much I'd love the LCs until I wore them -- they're hands down my favorite shoe right now... and I feel a lot of guilt saying that 



laleeza said:


> WOW lookin soooo hot A!!   Love it all!



Thank you so, so much!!


aoqtpi said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking AMAZING as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great look for work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that top!  Love it!



Thank you! I  McQueen!!



dirtyaddiction said:


> stunning! Love the outfit



Thank you! You're very sweet!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

chanel*liz said:


> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s130/tebIII/_DSC4217-1.jpg
> Balota 150, lush lace dress
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s130/tebIII/_DSC4198-1.jpg



Soo cute!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> Balota 150, lush lace dress



Your outfits never fail to amaze!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chanel*liz said:


> Balota 150, lush lace dress



Love the Balotas on you!!


----------



## Buttlet B

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


Loved your outfit!! very glam rock!


----------



## cts900

*Schnauzer*: My parents and brothers go every year....maybe this will be the year _my_ little family joins them!  I imagine you draw looks either way--tame or no.  You are too lovely not to.  

*chanel*liz*: Lovely LBD.  

*aoqtpi*: Thanks, babe!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Buttlet B said:


> Loved your outfit!! very glam rock!



Thank you! 



cts900 said:


> *Schnauzer*: My parents and brothers go every year....maybe this will be the year _my_ little family joins them!  I imagine you draw looks either way--tame or no.  You are too lovely not to.
> 
> *chanel*liz*: Lovely LBD.
> 
> *aoqtpi*: Thanks, babe!



CTS you're so, so sweet! When you do come for a visit, please let me know! You'll have a wonderful time and I'd love to meet you


----------



## cts900

^^You've got it!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Wow, I love your outfit, especially that shirt!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SongbirdDiva said:


> Wow, I love your outfit, especially that shirt!



Thank you! You're sweet to say so!


----------



## Jönathan

*Schnauzer,* You look gorgeous! Love the Ruby Lady Clou's What a nice pop of color!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Jönathan;19268880 said:
			
		

> *Schnauzer,* You look gorgeous! Love the Ruby Lady Clou's What a nice pop of color!



Thank you! The McQueen may have been a bit over the top but New Orleans is a strange city  I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## cfellis522

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


 
Loooove the shirt and the pop of red from the LCs!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cfellis522 said:


> Loooove the shirt and the pop of red from the LCs!!!



Thanks so much!  you are always so sweet!


----------



## r6girl2005

From this past weekend.

Levis, Forever 21 top, Marc Jacobs Stam and my favorite Magos


----------



## aoqtpi

r6girl2005 said:


> From this past weekend.
> 
> Levis, Forever 21 top, Marc Jacobs Stam and my favorite Magos



Great outfit! That top looks so comfy and cute too!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> From this past weekend.
> 
> Levis, Forever 21 top, Marc Jacobs Stam and my favorite Magos



Wow! You look so nice !!


----------



## sobe2009

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Absolutely beautiful!!!! Loving the outfit, wowza . And shoe twins with the red Lady Clou.


----------



## sobe2009

chanel*liz said:


> Balota 150, lush lace dress



Love the balotas with black!! .. Also,I have wore them with black or beige lately. Thanks for sharing your perfect outfits


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sobe2009 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!! Loving the outfit, wowza . And shoe twins with the red Lady Clou.



Thanks so much, shoe twin


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> From this past weekend.
> 
> Levis, Forever 21 top, Marc Jacobs Stam and my favorite Magos



VERY cute!! I love how they can be dressed up and down -- great photo!


----------



## sobe2009

r6girl2005 said:


> From this past weekend.
> 
> Levis, Forever 21 top, Marc Jacobs Stam and my favorite Magos



U look so chic and pretty!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Balota 150, lush lace dress



Liz, love this outfit with your new mykonos birkin. Are those Balotas 150?


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> out and about yesterday
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent dress, CL MBB, AMQ clutch and sunnies
> (excuse my wrinkled dress i had been sitting at the salon for about 3 hours, and then lunch with the hubby)



OMG!! I swear u have the best choices... Can't wait for you to move here and help me  .... U r perfection Carla!! I swear



cts900 said:


> ^^I _love_ your wrinkled dress!  The color is beautiful.  Your smile is always infectious.  You are gorgeous as always.
> 
> I was in Anthro and camel patent VPs for work on Friday:



Hello Hotness!!! WOWZA


----------



## jenayb

I'm sooooo behind, but I just want to say that you ladies look so fabulous. I always get such great inspiration from this thread. What a great group of well-dressed women.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



WOW!!!! that lace top is very sexy and hot!! You look fab! Lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I'm sooooo behind, but I just want to say that you ladies look so fabulous. I always get such great inspiration from this thread. What a great group of well-dressed women.



...and where have YOU been, young lady?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> WOW!!!! that lace top is very sexy and hot!! You look fab! Lol



Thank you! Although that "lol" at the end is exactly the reaction I was hoping for


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> out and about yesterday
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent dress, CL MBB, AMQ clutch and sunnies
> (excuse my wrinkled dress i had been sitting at the salon for about 3 hours, and then lunch with the hubby)



Great outfit! Car, you dont know how much I love those MQ clutches


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you! Although that "lol" at the end is exactly the reaction I was hoping for



Hehehe, btw you have to post more outfits with your Dafs to inspiring me!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

chanel*liz said:


> Balota 150, lush lace dress


 
Love the balotas!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


 
Can't go wrong with studs and lace, you look hawt!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...and where have YOU been, young lady?



Dbf and I took a vacay. We are driving back to Phoenix at the moment! Driving through the desert!! :tumbleweed:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hehehe, btw you have to post more outfits with your Dafs to inspiring me!



I'll do my best but it's 97 outside every day with like, 100% humidity... I'm the queen of flats for the next six months


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Dbf and I took a vacay. We are driving back to Phoenix at the moment! Driving through the desert!! :tumbleweed:



Have a safe trip!! Hope you had fun and can't wait to see outfit pictures


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Can't go wrong with studs and lace, you look hawt!



That is so sweet, thank you!! I happen to agree but I think quite a few people didn't (side-eye to the effect of "that shameless hussy! Think of the children!" ) but I appreciate your kind words


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Have a safe trip!! Hope you had fun and can't wait to see outfit pictures



Thanks babe. I do have an outfit picture, inspires by none other than you!!


----------



## Texlatina

First to *jenaywins
amazigrace
Dukeprincess
nakedmosher2of3
rdgldy
aoqtpi
hazeltt
Clooky001
dhampir2005
SchnauzerCrazy
carlinha
* and anyone else I may have missed...THANK YOU THANK YOU for your kind words and advice on my dress. I ended up going with the consensus and wearing outfit #2 to a party this weekend. The beauty of this dress is that I purchased it at Ross for $12.... Here's a final look with my accessories and my Leopard Pony No Prives.





Thank you again ladies!


----------



## PeepToe

Texlatina said:


> First to *jenaywins
> amazigrace
> Dukeprincess
> nakedmosher2of3
> rdgldy
> aoqtpi
> hazeltt
> Clooky001
> dhampir2005
> SchnauzerCrazy
> carlinha
> * and anyone else I may have missed...THANK YOU THANK YOU for your kind words and advice on my dress. I ended up going with the consensus and wearing outfit #2 to a party this weekend. The beauty of this dress is that I purchased it at Ross for $12.... Here's a final look with my accessories and my Leopard Pony No Prives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again ladies!



Looks good! I hope you had fun!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe. I do have an outfit picture, inspires by none other than you!!



 can't wait!


----------



## Texlatina

Its been a couple of days and this thread moves so fast but here we go...



dirtyaddiction said:


> Clou Noeud's



Simply beautiful...the romantic flowy top with the edge of the spikes...love it!



carlinha said:


> out and about yesterday
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent dress, CL MBB, AMQ clutch and sunnies
> (excuse my wrinkled dress i had been sitting at the salon for about 3 hours, and then lunch with the hubby)



I love this brand and have a silk romper from them...most comfortable. This dress looks FABULOUS on you!!!!



cts900 said:


> ^^I _love_ your wrinkled dress!  The color is beautiful.  Your smile is always infectious.  You are gorgeous as always.
> 
> I was in Anthro and camel patent VPs for work on Friday:


Beautiful as always!!!!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> thanks for letting me share



OMG...this is one of the most daring looks...and I LOVE IT!!!!! WOW...

I noticed  no one asked...and maybe its none of my business..but you wore petals with this right? Were like...all the guys eyes down at your chest? I bet you had alot of frumpy ladies giving their husbands a poke in the ribs. LOL



chanel*liz said:


> Balota 150, lush lace dress



GORGEOUS GORGEOUS...as always you make the shoes look even more elegant!



r6girl2005 said:


> From this past weekend.
> Levis, Forever 21 top, Marc Jacobs Stam and my favorite Magos



You look amazing in those shoes. I can't tell you how many times i've seen the Magos in Norstroms and wanted them because of you...and how I can't find a credit card to put them on


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

M





Texlatina said:


> First to *jenaywins
> amazigrace
> Dukeprincess
> nakedmosher2of3
> rdgldy
> aoqtpi
> hazeltt
> Clooky001
> dhampir2005
> SchnauzerCrazy
> carlinha
> * and anyone else I may have missed...THANK YOU THANK YOU for your kind words and advice on my dress. I ended up going with the consensus and wearing outfit #2 to a party this weekend. The beauty of this dress is that I purchased it at Ross for $12.... Here's a final look with my accessories and my Leopard Pony No Prives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again ladies!


I like it!


----------



## jenayb

Texlatina said:


> First to *jenaywins
> amazigrace
> Dukeprincess
> nakedmosher2of3
> rdgldy
> aoqtpi
> hazeltt
> Clooky001
> dhampir2005
> SchnauzerCrazy
> carlinha
> * and anyone else I may have missed...THANK YOU THANK YOU for your kind words and advice on my dress. I ended up going with the consensus and wearing outfit #2 to a party this weekend. The beauty of this dress is that I purchased it at Ross for $12.... Here's a final look with my accessories and my Leopard Pony No Prives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again ladies!



Now this is just perfection!! 

Amazing. The gym will definitely be my first stop wen we return home having seen this!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Texlatina said:


> OMG...this is one of the most daring looks...and I LOVE IT!!!!! WOW...
> 
> I noticed  no one asked...and maybe its none of my business..but you wore petals with this right? Were like...all the guys eyes down at your chest? I bet you had alot of frumpy ladies giving their husbands a poke in the ribs. LOL



Don't worry - photos are completely PG: I wore silicone nipple covers for propriety's sake. When I first received the top, I asked DH if he could see anything and he couldn't even from only inches away -- the way the shirt is constructed actually covers my nipples completely (because the silicone is darker than my skin tone and is reflective, it actually shows up in photographs whereas if I went bare, you wouldn't have seen a thing). Frankly - and maybe it's because I was born in Europe - I don't really worry about my nipples all that much but felt it was best when going out among the more puritanical public... even in a city like New Orleans where anything goes most of the time 

As for your other question, I didn't see a single guy staring but did catch quite a few women... and by staring I mean glaring  I don't know what it is about women and needing to judge others but that seems to be the case 9 times out of 10. If I cared, I probably wouldn't have dressed that way but sometimes I like to prod the bear with a stick, so to speak  I know it doesn't look like it from a distance but the shirt is actually a lot less risque than it looks.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Texlatina said:


> I ended up going with the consensus and wearing outfit #2 to a party this weekend. The beauty of this dress is that I purchased it at Ross for $12.... Here's a final look with my accessories and my Leopard Pony No Prives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again ladies!



You looked stellar at the party - now THIS is where I expect all the rib-prodding to have been going on


----------



## seattlegirl1880

The dress fits you like an HL - and for a mere fraction!!  I would love to see this dress with your fabulous Altis - I LOVE them!!!



Texlatina said:


> First to *jenaywins*
> *amazigrace*
> *Dukeprincess*
> *nakedmosher2of3*
> *rdgldy*
> *aoqtpi*
> *hazeltt*
> *Clooky001*
> *dhampir2005*
> *SchnauzerCrazy*
> *carlinha*
> and anyone else I may have missed...THANK YOU THANK YOU for your kind words and advice on my dress. I ended up going with the consensus and wearing outfit #2 to a party this weekend. The beauty of this dress is that I purchased it at Ross for $12.... Here's a final look with my accessories and my Leopard Pony No Prives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again ladies!


----------



## Texlatina

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Don't worry - photos are completely PG: I wore silicone nipple covers for propriety's sake. When I first received the top, I asked DH if he could see anything and he couldn't even from only inches away -- the way the shirt is constructed actually covers my nipples completely (because the silicone is darker than my skin tone and is reflective, it actually shows up in photographs whereas if I went bare, you wouldn't have seen a thing). Frankly - and maybe it's because I was born in Europe - I don't really worry about my nipples all that much but felt it was best when going out among the more puritanical public... even in a city like New Orleans where anything goes most of the time
> 
> As for your other question, I didn't see a single guy staring but did catch quite a few women... and by staring I mean glaring  I don't know what it is about women and needing to judge others but that seems to be the case 9 times out of 10. If I cared, I probably wouldn't have dressed that way but sometimes I like to prod the bear with a stick, so to speak  I know it doesn't look like it from a distance but the shirt is actually a lot less risque than it looks.



Wow...what an experience. Its a shame that we sometimes get the dagger eyes whenever another beautiful woman walks in...but honestly i'm glad you have the confidence to wear it. Again...simply stunning...and I LOVE LOVE your lipstick too!


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> thanks for letting me share



I love love loveee this top! Seriously McQueen is such a genius! But to be honest, I don't think I can ever pull this off like you and you look amazing in it!



chanel*liz said:


> Balota 150, lush lace dress



Love the Balotas!



r6girl2005 said:


> From this past weekend.
> 
> Levis, Forever 21 top, Marc Jacobs Stam and my favorite Magos



You look so cute! I love how the Magos can make an outfit look so good whether its dressed up or down!



Texlatina said:


> First to *jenaywins
> amazigrace
> Dukeprincess
> nakedmosher2of3
> rdgldy
> aoqtpi
> hazeltt
> Clooky001
> dhampir2005
> SchnauzerCrazy
> carlinha
> * and anyone else I may have missed...THANK YOU THANK YOU for your kind words and advice on my dress. I ended up going with the consensus and wearing outfit #2 to a party this weekend. The beauty of this dress is that I purchased it at Ross for $12.... Here's a final look with my accessories and my Leopard Pony No Prives.
> 
> 
> Thank you again ladies!



Yay! I love this outfit and what a steal! That dress is beautiful!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

hazeltt said:


> I love love loveee this top! Seriously McQueen is such a genius! But to be honest, I don't think I can ever pull this off like you and you look amazing in it!



Thank you very much -- I'm honestly flattered!! You ladies are incredibly supportive and nice - thank you!


----------



## aoqtpi

Texlatina said:


> First to *jenaywins
> amazigrace
> Dukeprincess
> nakedmosher2of3
> rdgldy
> aoqtpi
> hazeltt
> Clooky001
> dhampir2005
> SchnauzerCrazy
> carlinha
> * and anyone else I may have missed...THANK YOU THANK YOU for your kind words and advice on my dress. I ended up going with the consensus and wearing outfit #2 to a party this weekend. The beauty of this dress is that I purchased it at Ross for $12.... Here's a final look with my accessories and my Leopard Pony No Prives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again ladies!



Fantastic! Glad to have helped


----------



## winterbaby14

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> You look AMAZING!!! =)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

winterbaby14 said:


> SchnauzerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> You look AMAZING!!! =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!! You're very kind!
Click to expand...


----------



## r6girl2005

Thanks ladies 



aoqtpi said:


> Great outfit! That top looks so comfy and cute too!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow! You look so nice !!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> VERY cute!! I love how they can be dressed up and down -- great photo!





sobe2009 said:


> U look so chic and pretty!!





hazeltt said:


> You look so cute! I love how the Magos can make an outfit look so good whether its dressed up or down!



Awe thanks Tex, it's nice to hear that my love for my Magos has had an impact on another! I seriously wear these shoes all the time. I wonder if my other CLs are jealous 



Texlatina said:


> You look amazing in those shoes. I can't tell you how many times i've seen the Magos in Norstroms and wanted them because of you...and how I can't find a credit card to put them on


----------



## Nolia

Today was our 10 year anniversary...

And he proposed!!!!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!



Yayy Nolia!!! Congrats and best wishes!  How exciting! 

Beautiful ring, btw!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!



Congratulations!!! 

Did you see it coming or was it a surprise? 

I wish you two nothing but the best!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!



OMG CONGRATS! What a great anniversary present! And you look fantastic, of course!


----------



## hazeltt

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!



Congrats on your engagement!! What perfect timing! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Texlatina

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!



Ahhhh congrats!!! And you know exactly what shoes you were wearing when he did it


----------



## candyapples88

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!



Congrats girl!!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!


 
Congrats!!!
Love the ring!!!
You look as gorgeous as ever!!!


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> From this past weekend.
> 
> Levis, Forever 21 top, Marc Jacobs Stam and my favorite Magos


 
Love the outfit!!!
So cute!!!


----------



## cts900

*Nolia*: Wow, HUGE congrats to you both! 

*Tex*: Thank you so much.  You are _outrageously_ sexy. 

*sobe*!!!!!!!!!! Thanks, babe! Sooooooooo happy to see you! 

*r6*: You are forever adorable. 

Me in nude simples for work (in Anthro and H&M):


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> *Nolia*: Wow, HUGE congrats to you both!
> 
> *Tex*: Thank you so much.  You are _outrageously_ sexy.
> 
> *sobe*!!!!!!!!!! Thanks, babe! Sooooooooo happy to see you!
> 
> *r6*: You are forever adorable.
> 
> Me in nude simples for work (in Anthro and H&M):



Babe, you look terrific!!


----------



## CelticLuv

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!



Congratulations Nolia!!!! Love your outfit and the ring...gorgeous!!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> *Nolia*: Wow, HUGE congrats to you both!
> 
> *Tex*: Thank you so much.  You are _outrageously_ sexy.
> 
> *sobe*!!!!!!!!!! Thanks, babe! Sooooooooo happy to see you!
> 
> *r6*: You are forever adorable.
> 
> Me in nude simples for work (in Anthro and H&M):



So cute!


----------



## soleilbrun

SchnauzerCrazy-great outfit! 
Nolia- Congratulations on 10 year anniversary, the engagement and a superbe outfit!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

soleilbrun said:


> SchnauzerCrazy-great outfit!
> Nolia- Congratulations on 10 year anniversary, the engagement and a superbe outfit!



Thank you - you're very sweet!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Wow, you look amazing!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


 
Perfect as always  


chanel*liz said:


> Balota 150, lush lace dress


 
Congrats on your engagement, how exciting!!



Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!


 
Very cute and summery. I love the top, it looks comfy 



cts900 said:


> Me in nude simples for work (in Anthro and H&M):


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> Wow, you look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect as always
> 
> 
> Congrats on your engagement, how exciting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute and summery. I love the top, it looks comfy



Thank you! You're a doll!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Girl, you totally knocked this one out of the park!! Absolutely LOVE!! 

Work it!!!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

chanel*liz said:


> Balota 150, lush lace dress



chanel*liz....ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!! Bombshell perfection!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

QueenOfHeels said:


> Girl, you totally knocked this one out of the park!! Absolutely LOVE!!
> 
> Work it!!!!



Thanks, sweets  You're truly too kind to me but my ego appreciates it


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!



OMG, CONGRATS *NOLIA*, that is absolutely wonderful!!   Wishing you and yours all the best that peace, love, and happiness have to offer!!  Beautiful outfit btw!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks, sweets  You're truly too kind to me but my ego appreciates it



Aww, well I am just speaking the truth from the bottom of my heart *SCrazy* 

Being an up-and-coming FD, I firmly believe that a girl totally deserves to know when she looks like a total _knock out_ (don't know why so many women can be so jaded about it and intentionally feel the need to go out of their way not to compliment someone or say something nice. This sense of chivalry where women used to stand by each other instead of going behind one another's backs seems to be dying out, sadly)!! 

Although, I have a gut feeling that you look this amazing and put together every day!! Love your style too, reminds me so much of my own, think your my new style inspiration!! 

P.S. You should totally model, I mean be one of *my* models!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

carlinha said:


> out and about yesterday
> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent dress, CL MBB, AMQ clutch and sunnies
> (excuse my wrinkled dress i had been sitting at the salon for about 3 hours, and then lunch with the hubby)



Beautiful outfit, beautiful woman!! You look simply stunning *carlinha*, inside & out!!  Your DH must feel like he's king of the world when you two go out!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

cts900 said:


> *Nolia*: Wow, HUGE congrats to you both!
> 
> *Tex*: Thank you so much.  You are _outrageously_ sexy.
> 
> *sobe*!!!!!!!!!! Thanks, babe! Sooooooooo happy to see you!
> 
> *r6*: You are forever adorable.
> 
> Me in nude simples for work (in Anthro and H&M):



LOVE it *cts900*!! You always put together the cutest little work outfits!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

r6girl2005 said:


> From this past weekend.
> 
> Levis, Forever 21 top, Marc Jacobs Stam and my favorite Magos



Gorgeous!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

QueenOfHeels said:


> Aww, well I am just speaking the truth from the bottom of my heart *SCrazy*
> 
> Being an up-and-coming FD, I firmly believe that a girl totally deserves to know when she looks like a total _knock out_ (don't know why so many women can be so jaded about it and intentionally feel the need to go out of their way not to compliment someone or say something nice. This sense of chivalry where women used to stand by each other instead of going behind one another's backs seems to be dying out, sadly)!!
> 
> Although, *I have a gut feeling that you look this amazing and put together every day*!! Love your style too, reminds me so much of my own, think your my new style inspiration!!
> 
> P.S. You should totally model, I mean be one of *my* models!!



Seriously, you're making me blush - thank you! But that bolded part killed me - almost spewed the coffee I was drinking. I really should compile an album of my "greatest hits" and put it under the "disasters in clothing" thread I'd create all for myself  I am notorious for putting on whatever is at hand, especially to take the dogs out in the morning. I know I posted this somewhere already but my neighbor reminded me that his favorite look of mine was from this winter when I was wearing purple & white flowered PJ bottoms, pink Burberry galoshes, a brown mink coat (it was cold outside) and a red cashmere hat... And I live downtown so as I was taking my monkeys out for their morning pee, business women/men were passing me by and giving me looks of pity. I *WISH* I took a photo (or at least he did) because he had to park his car he was laughing so hard  I'm the least put-together person I know - which is why I think taking photos of our outfits when we're at our best was such an awesome tPF idea. I also use it to remind myself that, oh yeah, I'm a girl. 

And I absolutely love what you said about female camaraderie -- I also wish there was more of it in the world and love that I find it here. Happy to know you babe and thank you again for being so kind  You made my morning


----------



## QueenOfHeels

dirtyaddiction said:


> Clou Noeud's



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, A MILLION TIMES LOVE!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Seriously, you're making me blush - thank you! But that bolded part killed me - almost spewed the coffee I was drinking. I really should compile an album of my "greatest hits" and put it under the "disasters in clothing" thread I'd create all for myself  I am notorious for putting on whatever is at hand, especially to take the dogs out in the morning. I know I posted this somewhere already but my neighbor reminded me that his favorite look of mine was from this winter when I was wearing purple & white flowered PJ bottoms, pink Burberry galoshes, a brown mink coat (it was cold outside) and a red cashmere hat... And I live downtown so as I was taking my monkeys out for their morning pee, business women/men were passing me by and giving me looks of pity. I *WISH* I took a photo (or at least he did) because he had to park his car he was laughing so hard  I'm the least put-together person I know - which is why I think taking photos of our outfits when we're at our best was such an awesome tPF idea. I also use it to remind myself that, oh yeah, I'm a girl.
> 
> And I absolutely love what you said about female camaraderie -- I also wish there was more of it in the world and love that I find it here. Happy to know you babe and thank you again for being so kind  You made my morning



Aww, well hey, it happens to the best of us, right?! For looking so put-together the majority of the time, who says us lovely ladies aren't entitled to a little bit of laziness now and then?! Plus, it's always good to maintain a sense of humor when it comes to fashion and not lose yourself in all the seriousness of it.... or you risk losing yourself in the process IMHO!! I say that everyone should just be themselves and live their lives to the fullest!! Let those other businessmen/women give you silly looks--I wonder how many of them are wearing something similar when they are taking the dogs out or even running out to grab the morning's paper!! Judging oneself and other people only has negative consequences and makes a person more hate-filled to say the least. I sound like such a burnout hippie saying all this, but this world could do with a lot more LOVE and TLC!! 

Same girl, I feel very fortunate that I can come to such a positive place and be surrounded by some of the nicest women I have ever met, most of which never met face to face! Although, someday I hope to make that dream a reality as I won't soon forget the ladies who have been so kind and good to me!  It's a pleasure to know you as well *SCrazy*, looking very much forward to continuing to getting to know you as well!! So glad I could make your morning, you have done nothing short of the same yourself!! 

Wishing you a wonderful day at work!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Finally finished going through this entire thread (my first time viewing btw!) and I am realizing a little too late, how extremely difficult it would have been to go through and compliment each and every lovely lady individually (even, as much as I would like to). So, from now on I will be keeping up with these posts on a more regular basis so I can give you ladies the full credit you deserve!! But, in the meanwhile, I must say, you all look absolutely DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!!! My true style inspirations inside & out, thank you all for being so open and willing to share!!


----------



## sammix3




----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sammix3 said:


>



Very cute Sammix!! I love that color


----------



## KlassicKouture

Yaaaaaaaaaay congrats Nolia!!!!!

Best wishes to you and your soon-to-be DH!




Gorgeous outfits, everyone!


----------



## AEGIS

your shoes look like candy! 



sammix3 said:


>


----------



## Nolia

candyapples88 said:


> Congrats girl!!!





stilly said:


> Congrats!!!
> Love the ring!!!
> You look as gorgeous as ever!!!





cts900 said:


> *Nolia*: Wow, HUGE congrats to you both!





CelticLuv said:


> Congratulations Nolia!!!! Love your outfit and the ring...gorgeous!!





soleilbrun said:


> Nolia- Congratulations on 10 year anniversary, the engagement and a superbe outfit!





r6girl2005 said:


> Congrats on your engagement, how exciting!!





QueenOfHeels said:


> OMG, CONGRATS *NOLIA*, that is absolutely wonderful!!   Wishing you and yours all the best that peace, love, and happiness have to offer!!  Beautiful outfit btw!!





KlassicKouture said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaay congrats Nolia!!!!!
> 
> Best wishes to you and your soon-to-be DH!







Texlatina said:


> Ahhhh congrats!!! And you know exactly what shoes you were wearing when he did it



Thank you~  Well TECHNICALLY I was in flip flops when he popped the question.  But he had restaurant reservations right after so I changed INTO them. XD




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Did you see it coming or was it a surprise?
> 
> I wish you two nothing but the best!!



Thank you~  I did NOT see it coming.  DFH got REALLY sick two days ago and bad sunburns on his legs.  I was working all day yesterday so I was only expecting him to do something sweet and dinner.  Apparently he had planned to pop the question MONTHS ago and every time he wanted to, something got in the way.  It came down to the point where he said he didn't want to make me wait a day past 10 years anymore LOL 
When he got down on one knee, he was sick and sunburned, but I could still tell he was blushing and stammering the words HAHA he was so nervous.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> Thank you~  I did NOT see it coming.  DFH got REALLY sick two days ago and bad sunburns on his legs.  I was working all day yesterday so I was only expecting him to do something sweet and dinner.  Apparently he had planned to pop the question MONTHS ago and every time he wanted to, something got in the way.  It came down to the point where he said he didn't want to make me wait a day past 10 years anymore LOL
> When he got down on one knee, he was sick and sunburned, but I could still tell he was blushing and stammering the words HAHA he was so nervous.



That's sweet!! Congrats again!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Whoop..Whoop...Many congrats!!!



Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!


----------



## Omaha_2072

SchnauzerCrazy..

LOVE, LOVE, absolutely LOVE this look! You R-O-C-K-E-D it!!! 

I can just imagine this top with leather pants/skirt and your CL spikes as well...

You actually inspired me to check out this exact AM lace top on the Bay last night. Sadly, I don't think I could pull it off [without some SERIOUS Midwestern mentality chastizing (sp?) of course---and losing a bit of weight as well (grrr...sore subject for me right now..)] Maybe someday....



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Omaha_2072 said:


> SchnauzerCrazy..
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, absolutely LOVE this look! You R-O-C-K-E-D it!!!
> 
> I can just imagine this top with leather pants/skirt and your CL spikes as well...
> 
> You actually inspired me to check out this exact AM lace top on the Bay last night. Sadly, I don't think I could pull it off [without some SERIOUS Midwestern mentality chastizing (sp?) of course---and losing a bit of weight as well (grrr...sore subject for me right now..)] Maybe someday....



Thanks so much!! You're very, very kind to say so 

I think that it's definitely true about that little voice inside your head that tells you something is too wild or you're too ______ to wear that... I think we all have that voice and maybe, under some circumstances, it's a good thing (I wouldn't exactly show up to work wearing that) but most of the time, it just holds you back. It's actually very liberating to just let go - as long as YOU'RE happy, that is. So that was my roundabout way of saying don't worry about your weight or what others may think -- if something makes you happy, wear it and love it because whatever problem you think you have, you may be the only one that sees it. And if wearing it doesn't make you happy, there are other tops  (The Eiffel Tower top shows up on eBay and someone posted a photo in the AMQ thread and it's not nearly as provocative) 

Hope that wasn't too preachy -- I meant that in the best way and I truly appreciate you taking the time to write this!!


----------



## Omaha_2072

SC,

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/41495

Is this the top that you mentioned? How do think it would look with a black tank top underneath? Would that defeat the design entirely?

Thanks!




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks so much!! You're very, very kind to say so
> 
> I think that it's definitely true about that little voice inside your head that tells you something is too wild or you're too ______ to wear that... I think we all have that voice and maybe, under some circumstances, it's a good thing (I wouldn't exactly show up to work wearing that) but most of the time, it just holds you back. It's actually very liberating to just let go - as long as YOU'RE happy, that is. So that was my roundabout way of saying don't worry about your weight or what others may think -- if something makes you happy, wear it and love it because whatever problem you think you have, you may be the only one that sees it. And if wearing it doesn't make you happy, there are other tops  (The Eiffel Tower top shows up on eBay and someone posted a photo in the AMQ thread and it's not nearly as provocative)
> 
> Hope that wasn't too preachy -- I meant that in the best way and I truly appreciate you taking the time to write this!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Omaha_2072 said:


> SC,
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/41495
> 
> Is this the top that you mentioned? How do think it would look with a black tank top underneath? Would that defeat the design entirely?
> 
> Thanks!



That's the one! I saw it on the 'Bay some time back... 

As far as the design, you wouldn't be able to see it if the top underneath was black but if it was nude....


----------



## Omaha_2072

Excellent point! May I ask, how the AM lace tops tend to fit? 

I usually find myself having to buy a size larger in lace tops because I'm a slightly on the busty side. And I've found in the past that with lace material blouses, the bustiness factor tends to give me the "fat guy in a little coat" feeling in the back of the shirt. Make sense?

Off to search online now...literally...



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That's the one! I saw it on the 'Bay some time back...
> 
> As far as the design, you wouldn't be able to see it if the top underneath was black but if it was nude....


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

sammix3 said:


>


 

sammi this looks great! I love love matching a non dom color of a dress to shoes for that pop! I recognize your work bathroom too haha-did you get a promotion for wearing that killer-figure showoff dress?!?!:giggles:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Omaha_2072 said:


> Excellent point! May I ask, how the AM lace tops tend to fit?
> 
> I usually find myself having to buy a size larger in lace tops because I'm a slightly on the busty side. And I've found in the past that with lace material blouses, the bustiness factor tends to give me the "fat guy in a little coat" feeling in the back of the shirt. Make sense?
> 
> Off to search online now...literally...



Honestly, I don't know why they even size these -- they look a little like hose they're so shrunk when you pick it up. I can't imagine M being all that different from a S and so on... These are made to stretch and that they do


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


 
I'm late-but oh em gee! When I said I couldn't wait for an outfit pic w/ the LCs-this is _exactly _what I was talkin' 'bout! I totally knew you'd deliver and you look amazing! :salute:  Seriously, way to do a sexy shoe some justice, you're givin' Lady Clou a run for her munny!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm late-but oh em gee! When I said I couldn't wait for an outfit pic w/ the LCs-this is _exactly _what I was talkin' 'bout! I totally knew you'd deliver and you look amazing! :salute:  Seriously, way to do a sexy shoe some justice, you're givin' Lady Clou a run for her munny!



 Thank you! But if that were true, I wish LC would at least make it rain up in here... I could use some more spending cash  Thanks again - you're a sweetheart!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!


 
Congratulations! I'm so glad you decided to go with the skirt! I didn't check-in over the weekend to give my 2 cents during outfit contemplation but excellent choice; you look hot! Those Alti's are magical, if I wasn't 5'10" I'd give them a try 2 see if anyone would propose haha! Wishing you happy wedding planning and marital bliss beyond


----------



## icecreamom

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!


 
OMG! I'm so happy for you, congratulations.. now, let's pick those wedding shoes!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases. 

Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold


----------



## jenayb

Michelleka2 said:


> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold


 
FABULOUS choices!!! 

Congrats!!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

jenaywins said:


> FABULOUS choices!!!
> 
> Congrats!!



Thank you so much, I already made my first mistake I posted in the wrong section.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Michelleka2 said:


> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold



they're beautiful - congrats and welcome to tPF


----------



## Nolia

Omaha_2072 said:


> Whoop..Whoop...Many congrats!!!



Thank you~



icecreamom said:


> OMG! I'm so happy for you, congratulations.. now, let's pick those wedding shoes!



Already have them picked!! They were my very first pair of CLs. =)



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Congratulations! I'm so glad you decided to go with the skirt! I didn't check-in over the weekend to give my 2 cents during outfit contemplation but excellent choice; you look hot! Those Alti's are magical, if I wasn't 5'10" I'd give them a try 2 see if anyone would propose haha! Wishing you happy wedding planning and marital bliss beyond



Thank you! =) The Alti's didn't get compliments, but it sure got head turns at the restaurant.~


----------



## MadameElle

Congrats on your engagement Nolia.


----------



## aoqtpi

Michelleka2 said:


> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold



These are both absolutely fantastic!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Michelleka2 said:


> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold


 

those are gorgeous! perfect pedi too!


----------



## chacci1

Michelleka2 said:


> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold





Beautiful choices!!!!  I absolutely love them both!!!  And, you just did one of my other reveals for me!!!  We are twins on the Jenny Pump!!!


----------



## chacci1

nolia said:


> today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!





congratulations!!!!!  How exciting!!!  And, what a fabulous outfit you had on for the special day!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

I love you outfit you look so nice the LC's really set off your outfit ...



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

05_sincere said:


> I love you outfit you look so nice the LC's really set off your outfit ...



Thanks so much! They're gorgeous shoes!


----------



## 05_sincere

Congrats Nolia you look great 



Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

chacci1 said:


> Beautiful choices!!!!  I absolutely love them both!!!  And, you just did one of my other reveals for me!!!  We are twins on the Jenny Pump!!!



Thank you soo much  They are amazing you are going to feel fabulous in them !! Enjoyy !!


----------



## Nolia

MadameElle said:


> Congrats on your engagement Nolia.





chacci1 said:


> congratulations!!!!!  How exciting!!!  And, what a fabulous outfit you had on for the special day!!!





05_sincere said:


> Congrats Nolia you look great



Thank you, ladies~


----------



## sammix3

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> sammi this looks great! I love love matching a non dom color of a dress to shoes for that pop! I recognize your work bathroom too haha-did you get a promotion for wearing that killer-figure showoff dress?!?!:giggles:



Haha no I may get a demotion for making the bosses jealous!


----------



## Louboufan

I have been eyeing this shirt at NM for a while. Very Lovely!


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Louboufan said:


> I have been eyeing this shirt at NM for a while. Very Lovely!



Thank you! So what's the verdict on the shirt?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Michelleka2 said:


> Thank you soo much  They are amazing you are going to feel fabulous in them !! Enjoyy !!


 
do the MMB's and the Jenny pump fit TTS?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!


 
Congratulations and your ring is beautiful!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

sammix3 said:


>


 
Love the dress and shoes!


----------



## Hipployta

Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off 

The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL



all beautiful outfits!! Love the 1950s vibe!


----------



## mmmoussighi

I love them all!!!!  Gorgeous!



Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL


----------



## cfellis522

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!


 

Congrats to you!!!  Woohoo!!!  You look great and beautiful ring!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL
> 
> 
> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i3...d/IMG_3203.jpg
> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i3...d/IMG_3157.jpg
> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i3...d/IMG_3149.jpg
> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i3...d/IMG_3145.jpg
> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i3...d/IMG_3131.jpg
> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i3...d/IMG_1461.jpg
> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i3...d/IMG_1448.jpg



Love all your outfit choices! Especially liking that sailor dress, so cute!


----------



## mmmoussighi

.


----------



## sammix3

Love all your shoes and outfits! All I can say is HOT!



Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL


----------



## 9distelle

Michelleka2 said:


> Hey Girls, I have always admired all of you from a far. So I finally decided to join !! Here are my most recent CL purchases.
> 
> Madame Butterfly Bootie 150mm Beige & Jenny Pump 150mm Glitter Gold


Stunning pairs, congrats!!!
The Jenny pumps are comfy for long time wearing?


----------



## CelticLuv

Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL



Love all your outfits! You are adorable in all of them!


----------



## aoqtpi

Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL



You look great in all these photos! Love it!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

glamourgirlnikk said:


> do the MMB's and the Jenny pump fit TTS?



Surprisingly both they do run TTS. It was so hard to decide because I ordered both online without being able to try them on.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Texlatina said:


> Thank you again ladies!


 
WOWW!!! Amazing!!!!
SOO Sexy!!!!




Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!


 
Big Congrats Nolia!!!

Love this outfit...and the Altis are stunning!!!


You _Always_ look _Amazing!!!_
_Love your style!!!!_



The dress goes so well with the shoes!!!!

Very nice dress, love the colours it has!!!



r6girl2005 said:


> From this past weekend.
> 
> Levis, Forever 21 top, Marc Jacobs Stam and my favorite Magos


 
Gorgeous!!! You look great!!!



chanel*liz said:


> Balota 150, lush lace dress


 
Wow!!! That dress is pure Hotness!!!!
Love it soo much!!!!
Love it paired with the Balotas aswell!!!!




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner


 
Wow!! Woww!!! Woww Girl!!!!
Pure Hotness!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Saturday's outfit..didn't manage to post it before


----------



## wannaprada

Love the outfits *Hipployta*!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL


 
So many gorgeous outfits!!!

You look great!!!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

All you ladies are gorgeous!!

*Nolia*: congrats on the proposal!!


----------



## wannaprada

Here I am with my newest purchase, CL Double Voie 120 (with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Skirt):


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Nolia:* Congratulations!  (I wish there was a bride smiley)

*Hippolyta:* Love your outfits!

*Chrisy:* What a stunning dress! 

*Wanna:* I'm glad you're back! I love your outfit!  And now I want those CLs!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Saturday's outfit..didn't manage to post it before



Very cute! Looks like you were going to the ball 



wannaprada said:


> Here I am with my newest purchase, CL Double Voie 120 (with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Skirt):



You look very well put together! The Double Voie looks great!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL
> 
> 
> Aww, BEAUTIFUL PHOTO COLLECTION *Hip*!! I agree with *SCrazy*, love the 1950's vibe with the OTK and Fit-and-Flare dresses --such classy outfit's for such a lovely lady!!  Stunning as always!!  Stay gorgeous!!  XOXO.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

wannaprada said:


> Here I am with my newest purchase, CL Double Voie 120 (with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Skirt):



Tres, tres chic *wannaprada*!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Saturday's outfit..didn't manage to post it before



ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!  I am always looking for an excuse to wear my floor-length dresses, gorgeous!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Saturday's outfit..didn't manage to post it before
> 
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae16/yuyu_2010/DSCN05432-1.jpg
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae16/yuyu_2010/DSCN05422-1.jpg



wow! I love your dress!


----------



## Nolia

cfellis522 said:


> Congrats to you!!!  Woohoo!!!  You look great and beautiful ring!!!





glamourgirlnikk said:


> Congratulations and your ring is beautiful!





ChrisyAM15 said:


> Big Congrats Nolia!!!





Xquisitely_uyen said:


> *Nolia*: congrats on the proposal!!





Dukeprincess said:


> *Nolia:* Congratulations!  (I wish there was a bride smiley)



 I'm over-the-moon happy!


----------



## Hipployta

Thank you everyone. Y'all are too kind! I do love the 40s and 50s look whether it's full circle dresses, pencil dresses, or dragstrip style. I occasionally go modern and I also wear a military uniform for work lol

These pictures really make me want to reconsider the Double Voie

I took my MBBs 1/2 a size down from my US TTS in black nappa and US TTS in framboise suede



wannaprada said:


> Here I am with my newest purchase, CL Double Voie 120 (with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Skirt):





Dukeprincess said:


> *Nolia:* Congratulations!  (I wish there was a bride smiley)
> 
> *Hippolyta:* Love your outfits!
> 
> *Chrisy:* What a stunning dress!
> 
> *Wanna:* I'm glad you're back! I love your outfit!  And now I want those CLs!





QueenOfHeels said:


> Hipployta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL
> 
> 
> Aww, BEAUTIFUL PHOTO COLLECTION *Hip*!! I agree with *SCrazy*, love the 1950's vibe with the OTK and Fit-and-Flare dresses --such classy outfit's for such a lovely lady!!  Stunning as always!!  Stay gorgeous!!  XOXO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glamourgirlnikk said:
> 
> 
> 
> do the MMB's and the Jenny pump fit TTS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SchnauzerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> all beautiful outfits!! Love the 1950s vibe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmoussighi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love them all!!!!  Gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirtyaddiction said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your outfit choices! Especially liking that sailor dress, so cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammix3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your shoes and outfits! All I can say is HOT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticLuv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your outfits! You are adorable in all of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aoqtpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look great in all these photos! Love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Saturday's outfit..didn't manage to post it before


 
Your dress is soooo pretty!  



wannaprada said:


> Here I am with my newest purchase, CL Double Voie 120 (with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Skirt):


 
I love the Double Voie!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Wearing my Ulona's today


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

^major hotness


----------



## aoqtpi

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Saturday's outfit..didn't manage to post it before



Love that dress!




wannaprada said:


> Here I am with my newest purchase, CL Double Voie 120 (with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Skirt):



Very nice!




dirtyaddiction said:


> Wearing my Ulona's today



Fantastic!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *Duke*!  It's good to be back! I was hesitant when buying the Double Voie but  once I saw a pic of someone actually wearing them, I was convinced.  They look much better on!
*Schnauzercrazy, queen of heels, jenaywins, aoqtpi*-- Thank you so much!
*dirtyaddiction*:  superhot!!


----------



## icecreamom

wannaprada said:


> Here I am with my newest purchase, CL Double Voie 120 (with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Skirt):



I love these look, clean cut and the shoes fit perfectly!


----------



## icecreamom

dirtyaddiction said:


> Wearing my Ulona's today



Hawt and sexy


----------



## wannaprada

And they are actually comfortable!  


icecreamom said:


> I love these look, clean cut and the shoes fit perfectly!


----------



## icecreamom

wannaprada said:


> And they are actually comfortable!



Now, that's even better!


----------



## Clooky001

Your GFs bubba is stunning  and you look HOTT in every pic &#57606;




Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL


----------



## Clooky001

Nolia said:


> Today was our 10 year anniversary...
> 
> And he proposed!!!!!!!



:wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: congrats, you look stunning & so is the ring


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Xquisitely_uyen said:


> ^major hotness





aoqtpi said:


> Love that dress!
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> Fantastic!





wannaprada said:


> Thanks *Duke*!  It's good to be back! I was hesitant when buying the Double Voie but  once I saw a pic of someone actually wearing them, I was convinced.  They look much better on!
> *Schnauzercrazy, queen of heels, jenaywins, aoqtpi*-- Thank you so much!
> *dirtyaddiction*:  superhot!!





icecreamom said:


> Hawt and sexy


----------



## Louboufan

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you! So what's the verdict on the shirt?


NM.com has completely sold out


----------



## xlovely

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just posted this in the AMQ thread but I wore the LCs yesterday and DH actually took photos so I'm double posting... Sorry for the repeat in advance!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace shirt (which I love again after completely forgetting I own it) and amethyst knuckleduster with my new favorite shoe, the ruby Lady Clou -- we had some friends over and then went out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



This outfit is perfection! From your earrings down to the Lady Clous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dirtyaddiction said:


> Wearing my Ulona's today



I LOVE your look!! It's perfect for those fun shoes!



Louboufan said:


> NM.com has completely sold out



Yeah, I expected that would be true -- it sold out when I first tried to buy it a DAY after it was posted online but I guess they had cancellations so I snagged it on the third day. I've seen a few on eBay though if you're interested 



xlovely said:


> This outfit is perfection! From your earrings down to the Lady Clous!



You're so sweet!! Thank you!


----------



## xlovely

dirtyaddiction said:


> Wearing my Ulona's today



I love this! You're so thin and I LOVE your phone case!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

dirtyaddiction said:


> Wearing my Ulona's today



Girllll, you totally OWN this look!! ROCK THE F&^% ON!! Wonder how many poor 'fellas you gave a heart attack to....  

Perfectly edgy and understatedly sexy!! Love it!!


----------



## carlinha

ladies, i am hopelessly >10 pages behind, so i hope you'll forgive me for giving the generic "you all look beautiful" shout out... but it's the truth!  

last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
Dress: Thread Social
Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania




in action on the way from the restaurant to the bar








at the bar


----------



## jenayb

^^ Fun pictures! I love the green/black combo!


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> ladies, i am hopelessly >10 pages behind, so i hope you'll forgive me for giving the generic "you all look beautiful" shout out... but it's the truth!
> 
> last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
> Dress: Thread Social
> Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
> Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in action on the way from the restaurant to the bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the bar



When *don't* you look fantastic?! Another hit! :worthy:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> ladies, i am hopelessly >10 pages behind, so i hope you'll forgive me for giving the generic "you all look beautiful" shout out... but it's the truth!
> 
> last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
> Dress: Thread Social
> Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
> Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in action on the way from the restaurant to the bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the bar



I already said this in the other thread but you look terrific! The more I see of that Brittania, the more I kick myself...


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> ladies, i am hopelessly >10 pages behind, so i hope you'll forgive me for giving the generic "you all look beautiful" shout out... but it's the truth!
> 
> last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
> Dress: Thread Social
> Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
> Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in action on the way from the restaurant to the bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the bar



For a second I thought I was on the celebrity thread... U look amazing, the outifit is amazing and love the shoes, of course!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Nolia:* Congrats!!!!! U look stunning

*Hippolyta: *Beautiful action pictures. Love them all and u look great

*Chrisy*: Lovely dress

*Wannaprada*: Loving the whole look!!

*Dirtyaddiction:* Very sexy, those Ulonas are so fun


----------



## Dukeprincess

*dirty:* I love the Ulonas!

*Carlinha:* You look amazing as usual! 

Just another workday for me in my standard uniform - DVF + CL = 
(Reggina Pop Cargo dress and Navy Patent New Decoltissimo 100s) - excuse the smudgy mirror


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Fun pictures! I love the green/black combo!



thanks *jenay*!  



aoqtpi said:


> When *don't* you look fantastic?! Another hit! :worthy:



thanks *aoqtpi*!  believe me there are PLENTY of times when i am not dressed up!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I already said this in the other thread but you look terrific! The more I see of that Brittania, the more I kick myself...



thanks *SC*!  you need a brittania!  what happened with the black/silver studded one that MJ had a lead on?



sobe2009 said:


> For a second I thought I was on the celebrity thread... U look amazing, the outifit is amazing and love the shoes, of course!!



omg girl, you are absolutely killing me.  you know it's YOU that's the celeb!  can't wait to see you soon!


----------



## carlinha

Dukeprincess said:


> *dirty:* I love the Ulonas!
> 
> *Carlinha:* You look amazing as usual!
> 
> Just another workday for me in my standard uniform - DVF + CL =
> (Reggina Pop Cargo dress and Navy Patent New Decoltissimo 100s) - excuse the smudgy mirror



thanks *duke*!  you are an AMAZING woman.  if it ain't broke, don't fix it right?  and in this case, DVF + CL + duke =


----------



## Dukeprincess

carlinha said:


> thanks *duke*!  you are an AMAZING woman.  if it ain't broke, don't fix it right?  and in this case, DVF + CL + duke =



You are so sweet and that is a serious compliment coming from you.  I swear I just  at all of your pics!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I LOVE your look!! It's perfect for those fun shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I expected that would be true -- it sold out when I first tried to buy it a DAY after it was posted online but I guess they had cancellations so I snagged it on the third day. I've seen a few on eBay though if you're interested
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet!! Thank you!



IKR? Thank you 



xlovely said:


> I love this! You're so thin and I LOVE your phone case!



I love it too 



QueenOfHeels said:


> Girllll, you totally OWN this look!! ROCK THE F&^% ON!! Wonder how many poor 'fellas you gave a heart attack to....
> 
> Perfectly edgy and understatedly sexy!! Love it!!



LOLLLLLLLLL you made me laugh!




sobe2009 said:


> *Nolia:* Congrats!!!!! U look stunning
> 
> *Hippolyta: *Beautiful action pictures. Love them all and u look great
> 
> *Chrisy*: Lovely dress
> 
> *Wannaprada*: Loving the whole look!!
> 
> *Dirtyaddiction:* Very sexy, those Ulonas are so fun



Yeahhh  I'm trying to work them into my everyday wardrobe lol


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dukeprincess said:


> *dirty:* I love the Ulonas!
> 
> *Carlinha:* You look amazing as usual!
> 
> Just another workday for me in my standard uniform - DVF + CL =
> (Reggina Pop Cargo dress and Navy Patent New Decoltissimo 100s) - excuse the smudgy mirror
> 
> http://i54.tinypic.com/2e2m5q9.jpg



soo classy i love it!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

carlinha said:


> ladies, i am hopelessly >10 pages behind, so i hope you'll forgive me for giving the generic "you all look beautiful" shout out... but it's the truth!
> 
> last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
> Dress: Thread Social
> Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
> Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/attachmen...1&d=1308789907
> in action on the way from the restaurant to the bar
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/attachmen...1&d=1308789907
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/attachmen...1&d=1308790011
> at the bar
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/attachmen...1&d=1308789907
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/attachmen...1&d=1308789907



Stunning! Love the pop of blue


----------



## AEGIS

you make these shoes look really classic. i like it!



wannaprada said:


> Here I am with my newest purchase, CL Double Voie 120 (with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Skirt):





are you in a gown? i looove it!




ChrisyAM15 said:


> Saturday's outfit..didn't manage to post it before




I hope I work in a law office where I don't have to wear suits all the time.  You look fun and chic!



Dukeprincess said:


> Just another workday for me in my standard uniform - DVF + CL =
> (Reggina Pop Cargo dress and Navy Patent New Decoltissimo 100s) - excuse the smudgy mirror


----------



## carlinha

dirtyaddiction said:


> Stunning! Love the pop of blue



thanks *dirty*!  i really loved your outfit with the ulonas!  it made me kinda sad i sold mine   enjoy them and wear them well, they are so funky cool!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> ladies, i am hopelessly >10 pages behind, so i hope you'll forgive me for giving the generic "you all look beautiful" shout out... but it's the truth!
> 
> last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
> Dress: Thread Social
> Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
> Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in action on the way from the restaurant to the bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the bar



OMG! lovely! how much time did you wear them? when I wear my Lady Dafs awhile, my toes are hurt


----------



## 9distelle

Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL


how CLs look with your outfit especially MBP 120 leopard and LP!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Absolutely beautiful pictures *carlinha*! Love the green/black/gold combo of your outfit--perfectly edgy, classy, and sexy!! Head-to-toe stunning!! 

P.S. We have the exact same phone and case! :giggles: 




carlinha said:


> ladies, i am hopelessly >10 pages behind, so i hope you'll forgive me for giving the generic "you all look beautiful" shout out... but it's the truth!
> 
> last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
> Dress: Thread Social
> Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
> Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies you all look amazing!!! 

wanna- love those DV! Can't wait to get mine!
Carla- As always, you are rockin' that AMQ clutch!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *dirty and AEGIS!*


----------



## Nolia

carlinha said:


> ladies, i am hopelessly >10 pages behind, so i hope you'll forgive me for giving the generic "you all look beautiful" shout out... but it's the truth!
> 
> last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
> Dress: Thread Social
> Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
> Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in action on the way from the restaurant to the bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the bar



:woot :HOLY HOT MAMA!!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
> Dress: Thread Social
> Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
> Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania





Dukeprincess said:


> Just another workday for me in my standard uniform - DVF + CL =
> (Reggina Pop Cargo dress and Navy Patent New Decoltissimo 100s) - excuse the smudgy mirror



*Carla*,Congratulations on your graduation!!!

*Carla * and *Duke*, you both look fabulous!!!! You both always look amazing in everything you wear.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL


 

Love all of these looks! That black dress w/ the MBP is givin' me life (my new fave expression)! Your body is amazing-inspiration station really!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Dukeprincess said:


> *Chrisy:* What a stunning dress!


 
Thank you so much dear!!



QueenOfHeels said:


> ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!  I am always looking for an excuse to wear my floor-length dresses, gorgeous!!


 
Thank you so much, I'm in love with maxi dresses!!!



dirtyaddiction said:


> wow! I love your dress!


 
Thanks alot dear!!!



jenaywins said:


> Your dress is soooo pretty!


 
Thank you so much sweet Jenay!!




aoqtpi said:


> Love that dress!


Thanks very much dear!!



sobe2009 said:


> *Chrisy*: Lovely dress


 
Thanks sobe!!!



AEGIS said:


> are you in a gown? i looove it!


 
It's a silk maxi dress...thanks very much!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

dirtyaddiction said:


> Wearing my Ulona's today


 
Wow!!! You look super super sexy!!!
Love this outfit!!!



carlinha said:


> ladies, i am hopelessly >10 pages behind, so i hope you'll forgive me for giving the generic "you all look beautiful" shout out... but it's the truth!
> last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
> Dress: Thread Social
> Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
> Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in action on the way from the restaurant to the bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the bar


 
You look great...that dress is amazing!!!
Congrats for your graduation!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Just another workday for me in my standard uniform - DVF + CL =
> (Reggina Pop Cargo dress and Navy Patent New Decoltissimo 100s) - excuse the smudgy mirror


 
Wow!!! You look so good!!!
That dress is perfect on you!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Chrisy!*


----------



## carlinha

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG! lovely! how much time did you wear them? when I wear my Lady Dafs awhile, my toes are hurt


 
thanks *crispedrosa*!  i think i had them on for about 5-6 hours.  they do hurt in the toebox a little bit, but i did a lot of walking in them, so it actually was not terrible for the amount of walking i did!



QueenOfHeels said:


> Absolutely beautiful pictures *carlinha*! Love the green/black/gold combo of your outfit--perfectly edgy, classy, and sexy!! Head-to-toe stunning!!
> 
> P.S. We have the exact same phone and case! :giggles:


 
thanks *queenofheels*!  i love my BB i can't give it up yet!



NANI1972 said:


> Carla- As always, you are rockin' that AMQ clutch!


 
thank you *nani*!



Nolia said:


> :woot :HOLY HOT MAMA!!


 
thanks *nolia*!  congrats on the engagement!!!  that is wonderful news!



karwood said:


> *Carla*,Congratulations on your graduation!!!
> 
> *Carla *and *Duke*, you both look fabulous!!!! You both always look amazing in everything you wear.


 
thanks *karwood*!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> You look great...that dress is amazing!!!
> Congrats for your graduation!!


 
thanks *chrisyAM*!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL


 

Beautiful dresses, beautiful shoes and beautiful baby!!!


----------



## babysweetums

me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)


----------



## PeepToe

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)



Now that is the right way to rock a baby bump! You look to freaking cute!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)



Ooohh soo sweet, you look so good! Lovely baby bump 
Btw, love your LP


----------



## chanel*liz

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)



You are the hottest mom to be ever!!  How cute!!


----------



## r6girl2005

*GASP* wearing something other than my Magos  It's a lovely day here in Colorado, perfect weather for a dress at the office. That bottom bow on my left foot is not cooperating with my attempts to get it to lay flat! 

MBBs
BEBE dress
Dior sunnies


----------



## babysweetums

thank you peeptoe, crispedrosa & chanel*liz!! wearing my loubies is a must for me right now because i probably wont be able to wear them much for a while after babys born! =)


----------



## babysweetums

very cute r6girl! did you try applying some heat? maybe hold a hairdryer a few inches away for a few seconds and hold the bow down?


----------



## PeepToe

You'll make it work after the baby is born! It's easy when they are small and not mobile. It's when they are bigger and running around that it becomes challenging! I'm dealing with that and my 1yo. I find myself wearing them less often these days. I need to get some wedges.


----------



## r6girl2005

No, but that is a fantastic idea! Only thing I've tried is smoothing it down before I put the shoes away and it's definitely not working 



babysweetums said:


> very cute r6girl! did you try applying some heat? maybe hold a hairdryer a few inches away for a few seconds and hold the bow down?


----------



## babysweetums

PeepToe said:


> You'll make it work after the baby is born! It's easy when they are small and not mobile. It's when they are bigger and running around that it becomes challenging! I'm dealing with that and my 1yo. I find myself wearing them less often these days. I need to get some wedges.



i have a 21 month old also right now so im pretty much screwed lol!! i gotta get a nanny asap!!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)



wow that belly can't be 34 weeks! it's so little and cute! congrats & great shoes!!


----------



## sobe2009

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)



U look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! Seriously the hottest mommy and with LPs! OMG, you are my idol.
And Congratulations to your DF, he is a very lucky man 

So cool see you posting here again K !! 

Shoe twins on the LPs... what are those the cranberry or fambroise patent?


----------



## sobe2009

r6girl2005 said:


> *GASP* wearing something other than my Magos  It's a lovely day here in Colorado, perfect weather for a dress at the office. That bottom bow on my left foot is not cooperating with my attempts to get it to lay flat!
> 
> MBBs
> BEBE dress
> Dior sunnies



Lovely outfit!!!


----------



## karwood

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)




Congratulations to you and DF on the pregnancy! You are looking fabulous, esp, in your LP!



r6girl2005 said:


> *GASP* wearing something other than my Magos  It's a lovely day here in Colorado, perfect weather for a dress at the office. That bottom bow on my left foot is not cooperating with my attempts to get it to lay flat!
> 
> MBBs
> BEBE dress
> Dior sunnies



Cute dress! Love it with MBB.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dukeprincess said:


> *dirty:* I love the Ulonas!
> 
> *Carlinha:* You look amazing as usual!
> 
> Just another workday for me in my standard uniform - DVF + CL =
> (Reggina Pop Cargo dress and Navy Patent New Decoltissimo 100s) - excuse the smudgy mirror



You always look so well put together!! Lovely!




carlinha said:


> thanks *SC*!  you need a brittania!  what happened with the black/silver studded one that MJ had a lead on?



I agree but I thought it wise to wait a little -- I've spent more than I expected. Although I honestly don't know how long I can wait -- every time I see it, I start googling 




babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)



You look AMAZING! I love the LPs on you!



r6girl2005 said:


> *GASP* wearing something other than my Magos  It's a lovely day here in Colorado, perfect weather for a dress at the office. That bottom bow on my left foot is not cooperating with my attempts to get it to lay flat!
> 
> MBBs
> BEBE dress
> Dior sunnies



Very cute! I love your photos! And I'm SO jealous of your weather -- it's so hot here, I literally almost fell off the horse in a faint today from overheating


----------



## aoqtpi

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)



You look great!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)



Sooo cutee  Love the peeps !


----------



## carlinha

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)


 
you are too damn adorable!  congrats *baby*!



r6girl2005 said:


> *GASP* wearing something other than my Magos  It's a lovely day here in Colorado, perfect weather for a dress at the office. That bottom bow on my left foot is not cooperating with my attempts to get it to lay flat!
> 
> MBBs
> BEBE dress
> Dior sunnies


 
nice and summery *r6*!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)



aww, super cute! ...and the shoes are gorgeous


----------



## Louboufan

You look so beautiful pregnant. Gorgeous legs!


babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)


----------



## chanel*liz

black biancas


----------



## PeepToe

chanel*liz said:


> black biancas



Looking good! I love your dress


----------



## babysweetums

thank you gablvoesvuitton,  and thank you sobe! they are actually red patent but they rea.ly do look like the framboise in that pic...., thank you karwood, schnauzercrazy, aoqtpi, michelleka2, carlinha, songbirddiva and louboufan!! you ladies sure know how to make a girl smile especially when shes feeling like a house with legs lol!!! thank you


----------



## babysweetums

such a cute dress chanel*liz!! love it!


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you everyone! 



sobe2009 said:


> Lovely outfit!!!





karwood said:


> Cute dress! Love it with MBB.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Very cute! I love your photos! And I'm SO jealous of your weather -- it's so hot here, I literally almost fell off the horse in a faint today from overheating





carlinha said:


> you are too damn adorable!  congrats *baby*!
> 
> 
> 
> nice and summery *r6*!


----------



## r6girl2005

The color of your dress is divine. You have such a beautiful and charming smile!



carlinha said:


> ladies, i am hopelessly >10 pages behind, so i hope you'll forgive me for giving the generic "you all look beautiful" shout out... but it's the truth!
> 
> last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
> Dress: Thread Social
> Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
> Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania
> 
> in action on the way from the restaurant to the bar
> 
> 
> at the bar



Looking lovely as always! 



Dukeprincess said:


> *dirty:* I love the Ulonas!
> 
> *Carlinha:* You look amazing as usual!
> 
> Just another workday for me in my standard uniform - DVF + CL =
> (Reggina Pop Cargo dress and Navy Patent New Decoltissimo 100s) - excuse the smudgy mirror



That is such a cute picture! Your baby bump is adorable.



babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)



Love the variety of pictures/looks. You are a gorgeous woman!


Hipployta said:


> Random pictures from the last two weeks...I notice I really wear my MBP 120 in Leopard alot...the other shoes are MBB in fram, Relika, Lady Peep black spikes, and Rolando. I don't think you can see the St. Pierre wedge in ostrich in one picture for some reason it keeps cutting off
> 
> The Rolandos are today while playing with my friend's new daughter...she accused me of using her as a photo prop because I already have a FB album just for her from the delivery room onwards LOL



Beautiful dress Chrisy!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Saturday's outfit..didn't manage to post it before



Very sophisticated! I need a jacket like that!



wannaprada said:


> Here I am with my newest purchase, CL Double Voie 120 (with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Skirt):



When I grow up I want hair just like yours, it's beautiful!!



chanel*liz said:


> black biancas


----------



## AEGIS

well you're a hot momma!



babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)


----------



## mmmoussighi

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)


 
Holy hotness!  I can't believe you're wearing heels at 34 weeks!  I wore flats from the moment I peed on the stick.  But then again, I've always been clumsy.....


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)


 

Awww, congratulations! You look cute and please be careful.


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> black biancas



Lookin' good! What a cute dress!


----------



## megt10

I wore my new Double Voie yesterday with DVF Stirling dress and GSH Mimosa Velo


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

megt10 said:


> I wore my new Double Voie yesterday with DVF Stirling dress and GSH Mimosa Velo
> 
> View attachment 1434166
> 
> 
> View attachment 1434167



Lovely! Love that pop of color!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> I wore my new Double Voie yesterday with DVF Stirling dress and GSH Mimosa Velo
> 
> View attachment 1434166
> 
> 
> View attachment 1434167



Fantastic!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> *GASP* wearing something other than my Magos  It's a lovely day here in Colorado, perfect weather for a dress at the office. That bottom bow on my left foot is not cooperating with my attempts to get it to lay flat!
> MBBs
> BEBE dress
> Dior sunnies



I like your outfit!! Shoe twins


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Fantastic!!


 Thank you. I just started buying CL but have amassed a good amount in the last few months. I got like 10 pairs from all the sales last month.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I just started buying CL but have amassed a good amount in the last few months. I got like 10 pairs from all the sales last month.



 you have to post more outfits with all your new babies


----------



## QueenOfHeels

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)



Aww, you look ABSOLUTELY STUNNING *babysweetums*!!  What a hot new mama-to-be?! Congratulations!! 

I keep telling myself that when I'm pregnant, I will still wear my highest heels 99% of the time!! Why sacrifice style? You are such an inspiration to all of us future mommies! Stay gorgeous!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

r6girl2005 said:


> *GASP* wearing something other than my Magos  It's a lovely day here in Colorado, perfect weather for a dress at the office. That bottom bow on my left foot is not cooperating with my attempts to get it to lay flat!
> 
> MBBs
> BEBE dress
> Dior sunnies



Super cute!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

chanel*liz said:


> black biancas



Celebrity style status, mm'hmm!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

megt10 said:


> I wore my new Double Voie yesterday with DVF Stirling dress and GSH Mimosa Velo
> 
> View attachment 1434166
> 
> 
> View attachment 1434167



_Love _the color combo of your DVF Stirling Dress with GSH Mimosa Velo--pop art perfection!!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Dukeprincess said:


> *dirty:* I love the Ulonas!
> 
> *Carlinha:* You look amazing as usual!
> 
> Just another workday for me in my standard uniform - DVF + CL =
> (Reggina Pop Cargo dress and Navy Patent New Decoltissimo 100s) - excuse the smudgy mirror



Always the put-together-princess, in or out of work mode!!  Such a classy lady, very reminiscent of Audrey Hepburn!  Adore your ensemble *Dukeprincess*!!


----------



## megt10

QueenOfHeels said:


> _Love _the color combo of your DVF Stirling Dress with GSH Mimosa Velo--pop art perfection!!!


Thank you.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> you have to post more outfits with all your new babies


 
Yeah, I am going to. I was trying not to venture too far into this sub-forum. I knew it would be a dangerous place. I have been lurking for awhile thanks to the ladies on the DVF thread.


----------



## AEGIS

love the pop of color with your bag!



megt10 said:


> I wore my new Double Voie yesterday with DVF Stirling dress and GSH Mimosa Velo
> 
> View attachment 1434166
> 
> 
> View attachment 1434167


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you SO much for the SUPER sweet compliments *r6girl and queenofheels!* You make a lady feel good! 

*baby:* You are 34 weeks and still TINY!  Can I please look this good pregnant?

*r6girl:*   nuff said!

*chanel:* Perfection as usual!

*meg:* Now you know I ALWAYS love a DVF + CL combo!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing! 

Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower! 
wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!


----------



## AEGIS

wow those are a perfect nude on you!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower!
> wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!


----------



## chanel*liz

everyone - ladies, you all look amazing! *megt10* I love the color of your balenciaga! & *dezynrbaglaydee* love the nude w/ the red accessories - so fab!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower!
> wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!



*Dezy*, you look unbelievably stunning!!  Drop dead gorgeous!! LOVE how you paired your navy DVF wrap with the red jewelry!!  Happy Belated Birthday!!!!


----------



## cts900

*dezy*: You are glowing.  The dress is GOREGOUS.  

*meg*: I love the print of your dress and the amazing mimosa! 

*chanel*: You are always a stunner.

*r6*: What a great look on you.  Adorable!

*baby*: Utterly precious. 

*Duke*: You are one classy lady, my friend.  I hold you in such high esteem.  Bravo! 

*Hippolyta: *I am soooooooo into your style.  

*Chrisy*: Great dress.  So feminine! 

*Wannaprada*: You always impress! 

*Dirtyaddiction:* You are dynamite.  

*Carla*: The color of your dress makes my heart skip a beat!

I am sorry if I missed anyone, I am hopelessly behind.  I also want to thank the kind ladies who paid me such lovely compliments.  I hold each close to my heart.


----------



## cts900

Dinner with the family in oxblood glitter VPs....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am going to. I was trying not to venture too far into this sub-forum. I knew it would be a dangerous place. I have been lurking for awhile thanks to the ladies on the DVF thread.



Yeah, you are right! LOL, this forum is super addictive! I'm 20 and got an incredible addiction to Louboutins LOL when I buy a pair always want another! I cant stop wanting them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower!
> wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!



Ooh ! So cute! Btw, happy belated bday! You will be a cool mommy! Xx


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cts900 said:


> Dinner with the family in oxblood glitter VPs....



Cts, love your shoes darling!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

cts900 said:


> Dinner with the family in oxblood glitter VPs....



Pretty!  Love your CL Oxblood Glitter VP's with your outfit!


----------



## carlinha

chanel*liz said:


> black biancas


 
loving the hearts!



megt10 said:


> I wore my new Double Voie yesterday with DVF Stirling dress and GSH Mimosa Velo
> 
> View attachment 1434166
> 
> 
> View attachment 1434167


 
you look great and that bal is an amazing pop of color 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower!
> wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!


 
belated happy birthday *dezy*, you look amazing!


----------



## carlinha

cts900 said:


> Dinner with the family in oxblood glitter VPs....


 
the oxblood goes great with your top *cts*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

You looked great!! That IS the perfect nude



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower!
> wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!



You look lovely CTS  Perfect pairing



cts900 said:


> Dinner with the family in oxblood glitter VPs....


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Dinner with the family in oxblood glitter VPs....



Fantastic!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower!
> wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!



I've missed your wonderful outfits! You look great!


----------



## hazeltt

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower!
> wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!



You look absolutely gorgeous! Happy belated birthday!



cts900 said:


> Dinner with the family in oxblood glitter VPs....



Love the oxblood VPs! It matches so well with your top!


----------



## SassySarah

Everyone looks fabulous as always!

So excited that my new leopard Dordognes arrived just in time for me to wear out to a work dinner!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you cts900, thank you queenofheels, luckily im 6 weeks away from baby number 2 and my feet havnt changed at all walking in 150 is a piece of cake although df isnt a fan to say the least haha, thank you dukeprincess!! you look lovely dezynrbaglaydee the last photo is cute!! thank you r6girl2005, AEGIS, mmmoussighi...lol!!! wearing loubies is integral right now cause i probably wont get to wear them for a while!!! thank you glamourgirlnikk! looking great megt10 dvf and cl is always a hit around here  xxx


----------



## r6girl2005

Casual day at the office so I figured the new nude VPs would be a good choice to pair with something low key. I really love these, so comfy!

No name top and Mossimo capris from Target.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^fun! Love the hot pink


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LOVE the leopard, you wild thing! 



SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!
> 
> So excited that my new leopard Dordognes arrived just in time for me to wear out to a work dinner!



You look great - they're a great nude color for your skin!!!



r6girl2005 said:


> Casual day at the office so I figured the new nude VPs would be a good choice to pair with something low key. I really love these, so comfy!
> 
> No name top and Mossimo capris from Target.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look lovely *sassy!*

*cts:* Looking more beautiful each and everyday!  

*r6girl:* How do your coworkers concentrate with a hottie like you around?


----------



## aoqtpi

SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!
> 
> So excited that my new leopard Dordognes arrived just in time for me to wear out to a work dinner!



Love the look! 




r6girl2005 said:


> Casual day at the office so I figured the new nude VPs would be a good choice to pair with something low key. I really love these, so comfy!
> 
> No name top and Mossimo capris from Target.



Very cute!


----------



## KarenBorter

Wow ladies everyone looks STUNNING!


----------



## r6girl2005

You are so stunning. Everything is flawless from your hair to your shoes! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower!
> wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!



Perfect shoes for that top. I love the ruffles!



cts900 said:


> Dinner with the family in oxblood glitter VPs....



Your necklace!!



SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!
> 
> So excited that my new leopard Dordognes arrived just in time for me to wear out to a work dinner!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> everyone - ladies, you all look amazing! *megt10* I love the color of your balenciaga! & *dezynrbaglaydee* love the nude w/ the red accessories - so fab!


 
Thanks so much.


----------



## megt10

r6girl2005 said:


> Casual day at the office so I figured the new nude VPs would be a good choice to pair with something low key. I really love these, so comfy!
> 
> No name top and Mossimo capris from Target.


 Such a cute outfit.


----------



## megt10

SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!
> 
> So excited that my new leopard Dordognes arrived just in time for me to wear out to a work dinner!


 Wow you look amazing. I am still pretty new to this forum and CL shoes but I love this style are they comfortable?


----------



## stilly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower!
> wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!


 
I LOVE the ruffle dress and spikes *dezy*!!!
You look amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> Casual day at the office so I figured the new nude VPs would be a good choice to pair with something low key. I really love these, so comfy!
> 
> No name top and Mossimo capris from Target.


 

Such a hot outfit *r6girl*!!!


----------



## cts900

*r6*: Thank you hun.  I LOVE your nude VPs....LOVE! 

Thank you, sweet *Duke, hazeltt, aoqtpi, Schnauzer, car*, *QueenOfHeels*, and *CRISP*!!!! 

*Sassy*: Your smile is so lovely.  You look wonderful.


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks ladies for the lovely compliments 

*megt10* this is a new style called the Dordogne.  The leopard is exclusive to the Horatio boutique so if you want them I'd jump on it!


----------



## megt10

SassySarah said:


> Thanks ladies for the lovely compliments
> 
> *megt10* this is a new style called the Dordogne. The leopard is exclusive to the Horatio boutique so if you want them I'd jump on it!


 
I already have the number and plan on calling tomorrow. See this is why I need to stay off here, lol.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Another Ulona day


----------



## r6girl2005

So funky, I love it! Is that a lace skirt? If so I must know where you got it!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Another Ulona day


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ no it's not  their siwy shorts


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dirtyaddiction said:


> Another Ulona day



Very cute! Love your hair!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ thanks


----------



## carlinha

SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!
> 
> So excited that my new leopard Dordognes arrived just in time for me to wear out to a work dinner!



you look AMAZING *sarah*!!!  



r6girl2005 said:


> Casual day at the office so I figured the new nude VPs would be a good choice to pair with something low key. I really love these, so comfy!
> 
> No name top and Mossimo capris from Target.



beautiful *r6*!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Another Ulona day



you rock the ulonas *dirty*!


----------



## carlinha

met up with a wonderful TPF-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
dress: Robert Rodriguez
scarf: AMQ blue koi 
clutch: AMQ byzantine
shoes: Lady Peep python batik





she is wearing the beautiful gold archidiscos 





shoe shots!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LOVEEEE the shoe shots! Jelly over your outfits and omg the shoes! I want both of your shoes!


----------



## SassySarah

megt10 said:


> I already have the number and plan on calling tomorrow. See this is why I need to stay off here, lol.



Good luck!  If you don't get through I did my transaction through email.


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> met up with a wonderful TPF-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
> dress: Robert Rodriguez
> scarf: AMQ blue koi
> clutch: AMQ byzantine
> shoes: Lady Peep python batik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is wearing the beautiful gold archidiscos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoe shots!


 Wow you both look beautiful. Great outfits and your shoes are TDF!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dirtyaddiction said:


> Another Ulona day



Doll, you look beautiful


----------



## aoqtpi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Another Ulona day



Your outfits are always so fun! Love it!



carlinha said:


> met up with a wonderful TPF-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
> dress: Robert Rodriguez
> scarf: AMQ blue koi
> clutch: AMQ byzantine
> shoes: Lady Peep python batik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is wearing the beautiful gold archidiscos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoe shots!



You ladies look fantastic! I adore that scarf!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> met up with a wonderful TPF-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
> dress: Robert Rodriguez
> scarf: AMQ blue koi
> clutch: AMQ
> 
> shoe shots!



what cool!! Both look fantastic! , Carlinha, are those LP batik TTS? or 1/2 size down? I'm thinking about purchase them in sale period


----------



## ChrisyAM15

babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)


 
Hot Mama!!! You look amazing dear!!!



r6girl2005 said:


> *GASP* wearing something other than my Magos It's a lovely day here in Colorado, perfect weather for a dress at the office. That bottom bow on my left foot is not cooperating with my attempts to get it to lay flat!
> 
> MBBs
> BEBE dress
> Dior sunnies


 
You look great...love the MBBs!!!!



chanel*liz said:


> black biancas


 
Wow Liz!!! This dress is so gorgeous!!!
Love all your outfits!!!



megt10 said:


> I wore my new Double Voie yesterday with DVF Stirling dress and GSH Mimosa Velo


 
The DVF dress is really nice, I also love that you added the Mimosa Velo with this outfit!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower!
> wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!


 
Amazing dear...you look Great!!!!!



cts900 said:


> Dinner with the family in oxblood glitter VPs....


 
Just one word..Perfect!!!!!!



SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!
> 
> So excited that my new leopard Dordognes arrived just in time for me to wear out to a work dinner!


 
You look super great Sarah..Love the Dordognes!!!



r6girl2005 said:


> Casual day at the office so I figured the new nude VPs would be a good choice to pair with something low key. I really love these, so comfy!
> 
> No name top and Mossimo capris from Target.


 
Love your top..that colour really suits you!!!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Another Ulona day


 
Soo sexy!!!!



carlinha said:


> met up with a wonderful TPF-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
> dress: Robert Rodriguez
> scarf: AMQ blue koi
> clutch: AMQ byzantine
> shoes: Lady Peep python batik
> she is wearing the beautiful gold archidiscos


 
You both look super super Great!!!!

LP Batiks + Archidiscos = WOW!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Todays outfit..


----------



## carlinha

dirtyaddiction said:


> LOVEEEE the shoe shots! Jelly over your outfits and omg the shoes! I want both of your shoes!



thanks *dirty*!



megt10 said:


> Wow you both look beautiful. Great outfits and your shoes are TDF!



thanks *meg*!



aoqtpi said:


> You ladies look fantastic! I adore that scarf!



thanks *aoqtpi*!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> what cool!! Both look fantastic! , Carlinha, are those LP batik TTS? or 1/2 size down? I'm thinking about purchase them in sale period



thanks *cris*!  my LPs are 1/2 size down.... i take 1/2 size down in most of my 150s.  they are the same size as my daffodile.  did you take your daffodile 1/2 size down or TTS?



ChrisyAM15 said:


> You both look super super Great!!!!
> 
> LP Batiks + Archidiscos = WOW!!!



thanks *chrisy*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> met up with a wonderful tpf-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
> Dress: Robert rodriguez
> scarf: Amq blue koi
> clutch: Amq byzantine
> shoes: Lady peep python batik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is wearing the beautiful gold archidiscos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoe shots!



beautiful!


----------



## aoqtpi

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Todays outfit..



Perfect for summer!


----------



## AEGIS

lovely!



carlinha said:


> met up with a wonderful TPF-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
> dress: Robert Rodriguez
> scarf: AMQ blue koi
> clutch: AMQ byzantine
> shoes: Lady Peep python batik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is wearing the beautiful gold archidiscos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoe shots!


----------



## megt10

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Todays outfit..


 Your dress is really cute and looks great on you.


----------



## cts900

*Chrisy*: Thank you, hun.  I LOVE your belt.  The pairing with your shoes is spot on! 

*carlinha*: Thank you for posting these!  You are both so lovely inside and out and the shoe shots are TDF.  Your scarf is all kinds of amazing and I am obsessed with the pink polish.  Perfection.  

*dirty*: The Ulonas were made for you .


----------



## phiphi

i've been away but ladies, you are all killing it!! 



carlinha said:


> last night was our dept. graduation dinner... more intimate than the general party we had last week... my co-workers took some great action pics so i wanted to share
> Dress: Thread Social
> Shoe: black nappa Daffodile
> Clutch: AMQ black/gold studded brittania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in action on the way from the restaurant to the bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the bar


 
*C* - quite simply a perfect outfit! love the colour combination! you look amazing dear!



Dukeprincess said:


> Just another workday for me in my standard uniform - DVF + CL =
> (Reggina Pop Cargo dress and Navy Patent New Decoltissimo 100s) - excuse the smudgy mirror


 
*duke *- the combo is classy and gorgeous like you!




babysweetums said:


> me my lady peeps and my 34 week baby bump going out for a celebratory but super casual dinner last night with DF=)


 
*baby* - you are adorable beyond words!


----------



## phiphi

chanel*liz said:


> black biancas


 
great outfit!



megt10 said:


> I wore my new Double Voie yesterday with DVF Stirling dress and GSH Mimosa Velo
> 
> View attachment 1434166
> 
> 
> View attachment 1434167


 


AEGIS said:


> wow those are a perfect nude on you!


 
*meg *- love the outfit and the pop of colour. just gorgeous!



cts900 said:


> Dinner with the family in oxblood glitter VPs....


 
*cts *- you look marvelous darling. i love the whole look!


----------



## phiphi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, I've been super busy and sooooo behind on tpf...you all look amazing!
> 
> Saturday was my birthday and also a friend's bridal shower!
> wearing: DVF navy wrap dress, red LV epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red Coral cuff (a fabulous bday gift from the beautiful *Bella *) and beige Yolanda Spikes!


 
gorgeous *dezy*! love the contrast of the girlie dress and fierce spikes. 



SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!
> 
> So excited that my new leopard Dordognes arrived just in time for me to wear out to a work dinner!


 
such a cute outfit *sarah*! 



r6girl2005 said:


> Casual day at the office so I figured the new nude VPs would be a good choice to pair with something low key. I really love these, so comfy!
> 
> No name top and Mossimo capris from Target.


 
love the VPs!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Another Ulona day


 
fierce!



carlinha said:


> met up with a wonderful TPF-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
> dress: Robert Rodriguez
> scarf: AMQ blue koi
> clutch: AMQ byzantine
> shoes: Lady Peep python batik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is wearing the beautiful gold archidiscos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoe shots!


 
*C* - just amazing. what a great scarf! you and *crazee* look marvelous.



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Todays outfit..


 
that's a great dress! may i ask who it's from?


----------



## r6girl2005

Thanks everyone!



dirtyaddiction said:


> ^fun! Love the hot pink





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look great - they're a great nude color for your skin!!!



Awe, you are far too kind Duke 



Dukeprincess said:


> *r6girl:* How do your coworkers concentrate with a hottie like you around?





aoqtpi said:


> Very cute!



You look darling as well. Love the yellow handbag. And your kitty avatar is so cute!



megt10 said:


> Such a cute outfit.





stilly said:


> Such a hot outfit *r6girl*!!!





cts900 said:


> *r6*: Thank you hun.  I LOVE your nude VPs....LOVE!



Well they are super cute regardless!



dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ no it's not  their siwy shorts





carlinha said:


> beautiful r6





ChrisyAM15 said:


> You look great...love the MBBs!!!!


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> beautiful!



thanks *SC*!



AEGIS said:


> lovely!



thank you *aegis*



cts900 said:


> *carlinha*: Thank you for posting these!  You are both so lovely inside and out and the shoe shots are TDF.  Your scarf is all kinds of amazing and I am obsessed with the pink polish.  Perfection.



*cts*, you are so kind, thank you for your wonderful words



phiphi said:


> *C* - quite simply a perfect outfit! love the colour combination! you look amazing dear!
> 
> *C* - just amazing. what a great scarf! you and *crazee* look marvelous.



thanks *phi*!  you rock for taking the time to go through all the posts and comment on everyone individually!  i can't wait to see some actions pics from the motherland


----------



## carlinha

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Todays outfit..



love this outfit *chrisy*!  the dress and belt go perfect together!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

carlinha said:


> met up with a wonderful TPF-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
> dress: Robert Rodriguez
> scarf: AMQ blue koi
> clutch: AMQ byzantine
> shoes: Lady Peep python batik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is wearing the beautiful gold archidiscos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoe shots!



both of you looking super cute


----------



## amazigrace

*carla,*love your entire outfit! The colors are gorgeous, just like you!

*baby,* your baby bump is so precious and you're one hot little momma!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

aoqtpi said:


> Perfect for summer!


 
Thanks alot!!



megt10 said:


> Your dress is really cute and looks great on you.


 
Thank you very much dear!!!



cts900 said:


> *Chrisy*: Thank you, hun. I LOVE your belt. The pairing with your shoes is spot on!


 
Thanks very much babe!!



phiphi said:


> that's a great dress! may i ask who it's from?


 
Thanks alot Phi, the dress and belt are by Miss Sixty.



carlinha said:


> love this outfit *chrisy*! the dress and belt go perfect together!


 
Thanks very much, Car!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Todays outfit..



Oooh I missed this earlier! I love the dress & the nude pumps. You look perfect!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!
> 
> So excited that my new leopard Dordognes arrived just in time for me to wear out to a work dinner!



So classy *SassySarah*!!  LOVE your LBD with the Leopard Dordognes! 



r6girl2005 said:


> Casual day at the office so I figured the new nude VPs would be a good choice to pair with something low key. I really love these, so comfy!
> 
> No name top and Mossimo capris from Target.



You are the high & low mix master in this ensemble *r6girl2005*, perfection!! I love it when women will tastefully pair CL's for example, with a lower-end 'bargain buy' whether it be from Forever 21, Target, Vintage, Old Navy, The Gap, etc., etc and feel no shame, regret, or remorse about it. This to me, is all the living proof needed to assess true personal style.  Can't emphasize enough just how cute you look! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Another Ulona day



Super cute *dirty*! Love your Siwy's (hugs Siwy fan myself here)!  Who is your tank by, if you don't mind my asking?



carlinha said:


> met up with a wonderful TPF-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
> dress: Robert Rodriguez
> scarf: AMQ blue koi
> clutch: AMQ byzantine
> shoes: Lady Peep python batik



*Carlinha*, I have no words that could describe just how amazing you and *crazee_shopper* look, let alone that would give you both the style justice you deserve!!  I will say this though, you ladies look hella fabulous!!!! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Todays outfit..



Lovely *ChrisyAM15*! Your nude pumps were the perfect partners to this stunning print dress....plus, they make your legs look a mile long!


----------



## phiphi

on my recent trip to france, waiting for my taxi so we could get to a dinner.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

phiphi said:


> on my recent trip to france, waiting for my taxi so we could get to a dinner.



You look beautiful and those legs go on for miles! I love France - hope you had a fantastic time!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

cts900 said:


> *Chrisy*: Thank you, hun.  I LOVE your belt.  The pairing with your shoes is spot on!
> 
> *carlinha*: Thank you for posting these!  You are both so lovely inside and out and the shoe shots are TDF.  Your scarf is all kinds of amazing and I am obsessed with the pink polish.  Perfection.
> 
> *dirty*: The Ulonas were made for you .





phiphi said:


> fierce!



Thanks 



QueenOfHeels said:


> Super cute *dirty*! Love your Siwy's (hugs Siwy fan myself here)!  Who is your tank by, if you don't mind my asking?



Tanks by me


----------



## hazeltt

phiphi said:


> on my recent trip to france, waiting for my taxi so we could get to a dinner.



You look so pretty! What I would do to be in France right now...


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> on my recent trip to france, waiting for my taxi so we could get to a dinner.


 Gorgeous as always, love the dress too. Hope that you had a great time.


----------



## cts900

Thank you, sweet* phi*!  I hope your trip was full of whimsy.  You look so delicate and feminine.  I always admire the grace with which you carry yourself.


----------



## LavenderIce

cts900 said:


> Thank you, sweet* phi*!  I hope your trip was full of whimsy.  *You look so delicate and feminine.  I always admire the grace with which you carry yourself*.



This!  *Phi*, *cts* nailed it right on the dot.  I've never met you IRL, but I know, to my very core, this is true about you and makes your CL outfit pictures even more beautiful.  I also know that *cts* speaks straight from heart.


----------



## carlinha

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> both of you looking super cute



thanks *spoiled*!



amazigrace said:


> *carla,*love your entire outfit! The colors are gorgeous, just like you!



thank you *amazi*!



QueenOfHeels said:


> *Carlinha*, I have no words that could describe just how amazing you and *crazee_shopper* look, let alone that would give you both the style justice you deserve!!  I will say this though, you ladies look hella fabulous!!!!



thank you so much *queenofheels*!



phiphi said:


> on my recent trip to france, waiting for my taxi so we could get to a dinner.



*phi*, you are so elegant.  the picture of class!  and the nudes are truly nude on your skintone, they make your legs look miles long!


----------



## KlassicKouture

All of these modeling pics make me smile!


----------



## phiphi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look beautiful and those legs go on for miles! I love France - hope you had a fantastic time!


 
thanks *schnauzer - *it was so much fun there! 



hazeltt said:


> You look so pretty! What I would do to be in France right now...


 
thank you *hazel*! 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous as always, love the dress too. Hope that you had a great time.


 
merci *meg*!! i was there for work but did manage to see the city for a day. just a phenomenal place to be. 



cts900 said:


> Thank you, sweet* phi*! I hope your trip was full of whimsy. You look so delicate and feminine. I always admire the grace with which you carry yourself.


 
*cts* - you are just such a wonderful soul. you are the epitome of style and grace and it means a lot to receive compliments from you!  the trip was wonderful and i enjoyed the whole experience.



LavenderIce said:


> This! *Phi*, *cts* nailed it right on the dot. I've never met you IRL, but I know, to my very core, this is true about you and makes your CL outfit pictures even more beautiful. I also know that *cts* speaks straight from heart.


 
*lav* -  thank you so much!! i don't deserve such wonderful comments!!! you are such a kind and lovely person - i know that to my core too.  



carlinha said:


> *phi*, you are so elegant. the picture of class! and the nudes are truly nude on your skintone, they make your legs look miles long!


 
*C - *my dear.. thank you!  i have still so much to learn about fashion and clothing, but you are for _sure_ one of my inspirations!


----------



## aoqtpi

phiphi said:


> on my recent trip to france, waiting for my taxi so we could get to a dinner.



Very cute!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

phiphi said:


> on my recent trip to france, waiting for my taxi so we could get to a dinner.



Parisian chic at its finest!! Beautiful candid photo and equally lovely lady!!


----------



## cts900

Three-way hug between *lav*, *cts*, and *phi*!


----------



## cfellis522

phiphi said:


> on my recent trip to france, waiting for my taxi so we could get to a dinner.


 
You look beautiful!  I will be in Paris at teh end of July!!!



carlinha said:


> met up with a wonderful TPF-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
> dress: Robert Rodriguez
> scarf: AMQ blue koi
> clutch: AMQ byzantine
> shoes: Lady Peep python batik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is wearing the beautiful gold archidiscos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoe shots!


 
Carlinha - You and crazee both look outstanding!  I still think you need to come to Dallas and do some shopping with us!



SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!
> 
> So excited that my new leopard Dordognes arrived just in time for me to wear out to a work dinner!


 
Sarah - Breathless!  You look GREAT in that dress!  (Who makes it?)  I look forward to the next time you visit Dallas!  Come again soon!

Caroline


----------



## SassySarah

cfellis522 said:


> Sarah - Breathless!  You look GREAT in that dress!  (Who makes it?)  I look forward to the next time you visit Dallas!  Come again soon!
> 
> Caroline



*Cara* - it's just a Banana Republic dress that I bought a few months ago and hadn't worn yet.  Glad I finally did!

Thanks ladies for all the compliments!


----------



## carlinha

phiphi said:


> *C - *my dear.. thank you!  i have still so much to learn about fashion and clothing, but you are for _sure_ one of my inspirations!



are you kidding me?!  you don't need any help at all babe!  



cfellis522 said:


> Carlinha - You and crazee both look outstanding!  I still think you need to come to Dallas and do some shopping with us!



thanks *cara*!  i definitely need to make a trip to dallas, and would love to hang out and do some shopping with you!  will let you know for sure!


----------



## regeens

I love this entire outfit *phi*! You fit in Paris quite perfectly!



phiphi said:


> on my recent trip to france, waiting for my taxi so we could get to a dinner.


----------



## chloe speaks

Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

chloe speaks said:


> Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!



OMG, SO CUTE *chloe speaks*! What a beautiful mommy and your little one is absolutely precious!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* you took the words right out of my mouth! 

*phi, *you look absolutely amazing!  

*chloe,* such a cute pic!!


----------



## lolitablue

chloe speaks said:


> Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!


 
Love this pic, girl!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chloe speaks said:


> Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!



Love this outfit! I didn't think MBBs were a casual shoe, but you've changed my mind and I need to try a similar look this week!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

chloe speaks said:


> Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!
> http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g363/chloespeaks/IMG_0527.jpg



I love it! So cute!


----------



## phiphi

aoqtpi said:


> Very cute!


 
thank you *aoqtpi*!



QueenOfHeels said:


> Parisian chic at its finest!! Beautiful candid photo and equally lovely lady!!


 
thank you so much queenofheels!! 



cts900 said:


> Three-way hug between *lav*, *cts*, and *phi*!


 
 hugs to my lovely friends.



cfellis522 said:


> You look beautiful! I will be in Paris at teh end of July!!! Caroline


 
thank you *c*! ooh!! that's so wonderful - will you be in paris for long? let me know if you need any information.



regeens said:


> I love this entire outfit *phi*! You fit in Paris quite perfectly!


 
thank you my dearest *R*! 



carlinha said:


> are you kidding me?! you don't need any help at all babe!


 
meh.. this is the same girl who mistook melatonin for meltonian right.. LOL.




			
				Jönathan;19327104 said:
			
		

> *cts,* you took the words right out of my mouth!
> *phi, *you look absolutely amazing!


 
thank you so much *jönathan*!!


----------



## phiphi

chloe speaks said:


> Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!


 
adorable!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chloe speaks said:


> Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!



that's adorable!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

chloe speaks said:


> Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!


 
She is too cute and I love how you made the MBB's turn a casual outfit into casual chic.


----------



## Luv n bags

chloe speaks said:


> Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!


 
I love this picture and your MBB's.  I must practice on mine so I can wear them out!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Chloe speaks: priceless!! You and your little girls are casual chic!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*aegis, chanel*liz, queenofheels, crispedrosa, SCrazy, *
*aoqtpi, hazel, karen, stilly- *thank you all so much!!!

*cts- *thank you honey and you look fabulous!!!!

*carlinha- *thank you! Love your outfit with the Batiks!!!

*sassy- *you look great! 

*babysweetums- *thank you! Hope I look half as fabulous as you in a few months and Dear God I pray my feet wont grow!!!

*r6- *cute outfit and thank you!

*dirty- *hot look! 

*phiphi- *thank you! love your DVF dress!

*chloe- *you look fabulous!!! love the casual look with the MBBs!



*ChrisyAM15- *Thank you! love your dress!


----------



## Nieners

I wore this with my Mulberry Bayswater in Oak. The shoes are VP's, I'm not sure what the colour is called tho


----------



## aoqtpi

Nieners said:


> I wore this with my Mulberry Bayswater in Oak. The shoes are VP's, I'm not sure what the colour is called tho



So pretty!


----------



## jancedtif

Nieners said:


> I wore this with my Mulberry Bayswater in Oak. The shoes are VP's, I'm not sure what the colour is called tho



Lovely *Nieners*!!


----------



## candyapples88

Nieners said:


> I wore this with my Mulberry Bayswater in Oak. The shoes are VP's, I'm not sure what the colour is called tho



Love the shirt & blazer!


----------



## bling*lover

Yikes, I missed 4 days on TPF and 14 pages later in this thread. I can't comment individually, but you all look super gorgeous as always!  for all of you!


----------



## chloe speaks

QueenOfHeels said:


> OMG, SO CUTE *chloe speaks*! What a  beautiful mommy and your little one is absolutely precious!


thanks from the both of us QueenofHeels! 




			
				Jönathan;19327104 said:
			
		

> *chloe,* such a cute pic!!


 Thanks 



lolitablue said:


> Love this pic, girl!!!


  thanks



aoqtpi said:


> Love this outfit! I didn't think MBBs were a  casual shoe, but you've changed my mind and I need to try a similar look  this week!


I never thought so either but I didn't want to change out of my comfy outfit to go out for dinner but I LOVE to wear my MBBs. I put them on and they worked!



dirtyaddiction said:


> I love it! So cute!


 thanks!



phiphi said:


> adorable!


 thanks phiphi.  I meant to comment on your Paris photo too - you look so simply elegant w/ the nude a perfect nude for you!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> that's adorable!


Even MBBs can't outshine her DD<----



glamourgirlnikk said:


> She is too cute and I love how you made  the MBB's turn a casual outfit into casual chic.


 Thanks glamourgirlnikk, it was not a preplanned look, but at the last minute it seemed to work 



tigertrixie said:


> I love this picture and your MBB's.  I must  practice on mine so I can wear them out!


They are comfier than one might expect for 150s 



Xquisitely_uyen said:


> Chloe speaks: priceless!! You and your little girls are casual chic!!


 We girls thank you!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *chloe- *you look fabulous!!! love the casual look with the MBBs!


 thanks for that dezynrbaglaydee!


----------



## Jönathan

*Nieners,* What a cute outfit!


----------



## BijouBleu

carlinha said:


> met up with a wonderful TPF-er tonight (*crazzee_shopper*) for dinner/drinks...
> dress: Robert Rodriguez
> scarf: AMQ blue koi
> clutch: AMQ byzantine
> shoes: Lady Peep python batik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is wearing the beautiful gold archidiscos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoe shots!



*C* - Perfect, as always, love that AMq scarf! *CS* - Gold Archdiscos 



SassySarah said:


> Everyone looks fabulous as always!
> 
> So excited that my new leopard Dordognes arrived just in time for me to wear out to a work dinner!



Perfection!


----------



## chanel*liz

AD WS in jade


----------



## CelticLuv

Nieners said:


> I wore this with my Mulberry Bayswater in Oak. The shoes are VP's, I'm not sure what the colour is called tho



adorable! I absolutely LOVE your shirt! Who makes it (I'd love to find it)?


----------



## SassySarah

chanel*liz said:


> AD WS in jade



Love your dress!


----------



## SassySarah

chloe speaks said:


> Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!



I love your casual look with the MBB!  And yes, crocs are only for kids.


----------



## Nieners

*aoqtpi, jancedtif, candyapples88, Jönathan *and *CelticLuv*  The shirt/top is from H&M and it was super duper cheap. 
I always get compliments when I wear it


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Nieners said:


> I wore this with my Mulberry Bayswater in Oak. The shoes are VP's, I'm not sure what the colour is called tho



Super cute *Nieners*! 



chanel*liz said:


> AD WS in jade



Girl, you can do no wrong!  I love the 'aquamist' color of your dress paired with the blazer for summer + your AD's in Jade WS = TOTAL PERFECTION....yet again! 

P.S. Who is your dress and blazer by if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> AD WS in jade




every time i see a ws ad from this season, i want it. you look like springtime!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

mmmoussighi said:


> Holy hotness! I can't believe you're wearing heels at 34 weeks! I wore flats from the moment I peed on the stick. But then again, I've always been clumsy.....


 

 that is hilarioussss!


----------



## carlinha

chloe speaks said:


> Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!


 
you look awesome *chloe*!  and your DD is super cute!



phiphi said:


> meh.. this is the same girl who mistook melatonin for meltonian right.. LOL.


 




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *carlinha- *thank you! Love your outfit with the Batiks!!!


 
thanks *dezy*!  haven't seen you much around here!  hope all is well.



Nieners said:


> I wore this with my Mulberry Bayswater in Oak. The shoes are VP's, I'm not sure what the colour is called tho


 
looking fab *nieners*!



BijouBleu said:


> *C* - Perfect, as always, love that AMq scarf!


 
thanks *bijoubleu*!



chanel*liz said:


> AD WS in jade


 
i love the jade!  epitome of springtime indeed!


----------



## sammix3

Outfit of the day, need more CLs to change things up!


----------



## AEGIS

oh what a perfect match!



sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day, need more CLs to change things up!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

poor quality pics of me leaving my place for a casual day in the field

Shoes: Black patent Ron Rons
Pants: James Jeans black skinnies
Top: Theory find 
Cardigan: Banana


----------



## mmmoussighi

Who knew that my new Clownitas would turn out to be my go-to shoe!  I LOVE THEM!  Wear them EVERYWHERE!!! (excuse the mess)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Love your casual look!!



Nieners said:


> I wore this with my Mulberry Bayswater in Oak. The shoes are VP's, I'm not sure what the colour is called tho



You look cute - what field were you in? 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> poor quality pics of me leaving my place for a casual day in the field
> 
> Shoes: Black patent Ron Rons
> Pants: James Jeans black skinnies
> Top: Theory find
> Cardigan: Banana



You look adorable babe -- once you say "I need more," get ready for your savings to go "poof"! 



sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day, need more CLs to change things up!



You look great babe! Love the pedicure - I so need one!



mmmoussighi said:


> Who knew that my new Clownitas would turn out to be my go-to shoe!  I LOVE THEM!  Wear them EVERYWHERE!!! (excuse the mess)



If I missed anyone - I apologize. You all look terrific! It's just that I'm woefully behind!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> AD WS in jade



Love these on you! I want WS now!



sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day, *need more CLs to change things up!*



Haha I feel this way as well. You look great!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> poor quality pics of me leaving my place for a casual day in the field
> 
> Shoes: Black patent Ron Rons
> Pants: James Jeans black skinnies
> Top: Theory find
> Cardigan: Banana



Nice!



mmmoussighi said:


> Who knew that my new Clownitas would turn out to be my go-to shoe!  I LOVE THEM!  Wear them EVERYWHERE!!! (excuse the mess)



Great outfit! Your bed looks so comfy too!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look cute - what field were you in?


 
thanks! I work in public affairs for broadcast news so when I'm "out in the community" gathering content and meeting with "chill" people I can dress down. Those Ron Rons stayed on for about 2 hours but it got so hot it felt like a damn field, patent was killin' me so I had to switch over to some TB flats lol


----------



## chanel*liz

QueenOfHeels said:


> Super cute *Nieners*!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you can do no wrong!  I love the 'aquamist' color of your dress paired with the blazer for summer + your AD's in Jade WS = TOTAL PERFECTION....yet again!
> 
> P.S. Who is your dress and blazer by if you don't mind my asking?


 
Aw   you're so sweet.. the blazer is Halston Heritage and the dress is Sine


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> thanks! I work in public affairs for broadcast news so when I'm "out in the community" gathering content and meeting with "chill" people I can dress down. Those Ron Rons stayed on for about 2 hours but it got so hot it felt like a damn field, patent was killin' me so I had to switch over to some TB flats lol



Sounds really awesome -- as does the switch to flats  The heat here has been ridiculous as well - I almost passed out when riding last week and even though am riding early in the morning now, it's ridiculous out there. At this point, I'm not expecting to wear any heels until September


----------



## HeelBeyotch

chanel*liz said:


> AD WS in jade


Those shoes are beautiful! Such a great color.


----------



## chanel*liz

multi glitter slingbacks


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

chanel*liz said:


> multi glitter slingbacks


 
very cute! glitter makes me feel so happy and girly ! you can wear those high ones  I'm loving your H clic clac bracelet too!


----------



## sammix3

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Love your casual look!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look cute - what field were you in?
> 
> 
> 
> You look adorable babe -- once you say "I need more," get ready for your savings to go "poof"!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great babe! Love the pedicure - I so need one!
> 
> 
> 
> If I missed anyone - I apologize. You all look terrific! It's just that I'm woefully behind!!



What savings???? LOL! I have my eye on the oysters patent new simples, and a new Chanel. So many things I want, not enough $$!!! Lol.


----------



## sammix3

chanel*liz said:


> multi glitter slingbacks



Hotness!!!! I love your dress, who is it by??


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chanel*liz said:


> multi glitter slingbacks



Very cute look!


----------



## chanel*liz

sammix3 said:


> Hotness!!!! I love your dress, who is it by??


 
  the dress is by vertigo paris


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look beautiful *sammi!*

Sexy, *Chanel!*

Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )


----------



## rdgldy

Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful *sammi!*
> 
> Sexy, *Chanel!*
> 
> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )


I seriously need your wardrobe!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

rdgldy said:


> I seriously need your wardrobe!!!  Gorgeous!



You're welcome in my closet anytime.  As long as I can play in your CL collection!


----------



## hazeltt

Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful *sammi!*
> 
> Sexy, *Chanel!*
> 
> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )



You look amazing! Another beautiful outfit! The camel is a perfect nude on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

hazeltt said:


> You look amazing! Another beautiful outfit! The camel is a perfect nude on you!



 Thank you so much!


----------



## Jönathan

*Duke,* Totally gorgeous from head to toe! Perfect shoes and accessories plus the dress and cardi look amazing together!


----------



## bling*lover

You look gorgeous *Duke*, I seriously love that dress!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful *sammi!*
> 
> Sexy, *Chanel!*
> 
> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )



Duke you look fab!  love your lace dress !


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> multi glitter slingbacks



Perfect combination!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chloe speaks said:


> Green Crocs only look good on the little boos, so I wear my MBBs!



lovely picture! you rock on your MBBs


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!! 

The dress is Bebe, and was about $59


----------



## CelticLuv

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59



Wow, there is nothing not awesome about this look!



Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful *sammi!*
> 
> Sexy, *Chanel!*
> 
> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )




So beautiful and classy. I love that dress!


----------



## Jönathan

*Nerdy,* Totally gorgeous! the Pigalilis look stunning with that dress!


----------



## sobe2009

Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful *sammi!*
> 
> Sexy, *Chanel!*
> 
> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )



WOW!! U always look stunning


----------



## sobe2009

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59



Hotness!! u look amazing


----------



## QueenOfHeels

chanel*liz said:


> multi glitter slingbacks



Fabulosity in the making! You certainly know how to match your ensemble with your killer body, hair, skin, (and I'm guessing eye color too!) perfectly! You always look flawless and so well put together doll. Such a style icon inspiration! 

BTW you and my younger sister look so much alike (which is surprising because I naturally have black hair and hazel eyes and she is blonde-haired and blue-eyed  :giggles, I just wish I could get her to embrace and wear mini dresses and heels more! Her style is heavily influenced by the military (she is a lot like our lovely *Hipployta*, except not nearly at the high ranking level of TSgt as she is still in college for the Air Force ROTC :salute

P.S. You should maybe consider posting the names and brands of clothing you are wearing from now on so that I can really start pushing my little sister in the right direction, LOL!  I showed the dress and Halston blazer to her yesterday upon your gracious recommendation and she loved them, I about died!

P.P.S. So sorry, one more quick question! Love your Lady Peep Glitter Sling's btw! I have been wanting to get them in the Black Glitter with Red Glitter Tip but was worried about the glitter rubbing off--have you had any issues with this thus far? TIA!



Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful *sammi!*
> 
> Sexy, *Chanel!*
> 
> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi*)



Always our modern day Coco Chanel and Audrey Hepburn! Forever the classiest lady *Dukeprincess*, always love your outfit's! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59



^^Now *that* is how to work those Pigalili's!  Super hot *NerdyBirdy*, totally killed it girl!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Hate to parrot what everyone says but it's true so here it goes: you look PERFECTLY put together. I LOVE it!! Makes me need a white lace dress just like yours 


Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful *sammi!*
> 
> Sexy, *Chanel!*
> 
> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )




VERY cute!! They really make your look pop!


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59


----------



## icecreamom

Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful *sammi!*
> 
> Sexy, *Chanel!*
> 
> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )


 
Love this look! It's so perfect


----------



## icecreamom

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59


 Look at you! So Hawt and sexy


----------



## Dukeprincess

Jönathan;19341868 said:
			
		

> *Duke,* Totally gorgeous from head to toe! Perfect shoes and accessories plus the dress and cardi look amazing together!





bling*lover said:


> You look gorgeous *Duke*, I seriously love that dress!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Duke you look fab!  love your lace dress !





So beautiful and classy. I love that dress![/QUOTE]



sobe2009 said:


> WOW!! U always look stunning





QueenOfHeels said:


> Always our modern day Coco Chanel and Audrey Hepburn! Forever the classiest lady *Dukeprincess*, always love your outfit's!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Hate to parrot what everyone says but it's true so here it goes: you look PERFECTLY put together. I LOVE it!! Makes me need a white lace dress just like yours





icecreamom said:


> Love this look! It's so perfect



  You all are so kind to me.


----------



## Nolia

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59



I think I just died.


----------



## heiress-ox

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59



Perfection! You look amazing, love the pairing of high and lower end  Glad to hear you lasted all night in them too!


----------



## carlinha

Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful *sammi!*
> 
> Sexy, *Chanel!*
> 
> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )



*duke*, words cannot express how much i LOVE this outfit.  i want it!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59
> 
> http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l558/louboubirdy/IMG_4184.jpg



I love it!


----------



## jeshika

*Nerdy*, you look gorgeous!!! the pigalilis were made for you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

carlinha said:


> *duke*, words cannot express how much i LOVE this outfit.  i want it!!!!



  And I want ALL of your outfits!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> thanks *dezy*! haven't seen you much around here! hope all is well.


 
all is definitely well, haven't been on much because I now go to bed at 9pm on most days! I guess this is what happens when a little prince or princess has taken over my body


ladies you all look fabulous! 

*duke, nerdy- *you both look stunning!


----------



## Nolia

*Hanging out with a friend to plan trip to Miami~

Top: Fairweather
Shorts: H&M
Shoes: Alti 160mm in black patent*


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> *Hanging out with a friend to plan trip to Miami~
> 
> Top: Fairweather
> Shorts: H&M
> Shoes: Alti 160mm in black patent*



Beautiful! I want skinny legs like yours!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> *Hanging out with a friend to plan trip to Miami~
> 
> Top: Fairweather
> Shorts: H&M
> Shoes: Alti 160mm in black patent*



You look great babe! Have a great time in Miami - I just got back. LOVE IT!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## janed0e

Ladies, you all look amazing rocking your CLs!

SchnauzerCrazy, I love this look!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous as always!


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bling*lover

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59


 Va Va Voom, you look totally H.O.T! Congrats on scoring the pigalili aswell they look gorgeous on you!


Nolia said:


> *Hanging out with a friend to plan trip to Miami~*
> 
> *Top: Fairweather*
> *Shorts: H&M*
> *Shoes: Alti 160mm in black patent*


Lovely oufit, casual but edgy. I love the color of your top!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I love the ruby LC's with this outfit and you have some red colors in your scarf so they do blend it but stand out at the same time. Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

janed0e said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing rocking your CLs!
> 
> SchnauzerCrazy, I love this look!





Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous as always!



Thank you so much!! You're very kind to me but I really appreciate it!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bling*lover said:


> I love the ruby LC's with this outfit and you have some red colors in your scarf so they do blend it but stand out at the same time. Gorgeous outfit!



Thank you Bling!! I'm a bit of a rebel - I threw in the Amethyst Knuckleduster AND I mixed silver spikes on the Loubs with gold hardware on the Chanel  I'm all over the place


----------



## heiress-ox

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love this look *Schnauzer* - I always love your outfit posts and your bold lips & nails here really set everything off! I'm sad I didn't get the Lady Clous, they are so perfect!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful *sammi!*
> 
> Sexy, *Chanel!*
> 
> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )



YAY!! you look SOOOOOO pretty!! the lace AT is so pretty on you and it is a perfect perfect outfit - classy and beautiful. and you know i love the MBs.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

heiress-ox said:


> Love this look *Schnauzer* - I always love your outfit posts and your bold lips & nails here really set everything off! I'm sad I didn't get the Lady Clous, they are so perfect!



Thank you so much!! I actually missed the LCs too -- I thought they were too much for me. I got lucky finding the red LC on the 'Bay and then was so in love, I bought the black (also on the 'Bay - they were sold out everywhere by the time I got my head on straight)  I strongly recommend them -- they're my favorite pair (shh! don't tell my other shoes!)


----------



## r6girl2005

Great match!



sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day, need more CLs to change things up!



Hot mama!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> poor quality pics of me leaving my place for a casual day in the field
> 
> Shoes: Black patent Ron Rons
> Pants: James Jeans black skinnies
> Top: Theory find
> Cardigan: Banana



Love the pattern on your dress!



mmmoussighi said:


> Who knew that my new Clownitas would turn out to be my go-to shoe!  I LOVE THEM!  Wear them EVERYWHERE!!! (excuse the mess)



Exquisite!



chanel*liz said:


> multi glitter slingbacks



I love lace dresses, you look fantastic in it!



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )



I  those shoes, you look great!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59



Cute!!!



Nolia said:


> *Hanging out with a friend to plan trip to Miami~
> 
> Top: Fairweather
> Shorts: H&M
> Shoes: Alti 160mm in black patent*



You are so adorable! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> You are so adorable!



Thanks babe! LOVE your new avatar


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *r6girl!*


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Hanging out with a friend to plan trip to Miami~*
> 
> *Top: Fairweather*
> *Shorts: H&M*
> *Shoes: Alti 160mm in black patent*


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 

You ladies both look AMAZING!!!
Love the outfits!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

stilly said:


> You ladies both look AMAZING!!!
> Love the outfits!!



Thanks! You're sweet


----------



## chanel*liz

QueenOfHeels said:


> Fabulosity in the making! You certainly know how to match your ensemble with your killer body, hair, skin, (and I'm guessing eye color too!) perfectly! You always look flawless and so well put together doll. Such a style icon inspiration!
> 
> BTW you and my younger sister look so much alike (which is surprising because I naturally have black hair and hazel eyes and she is blonde-haired and blue-eyed  :giggles, I just wish I could get her to embrace and wear mini dresses and heels more! Her style is heavily influenced by the military (she is a lot like our lovely *Hipployta*, except not nearly at the high ranking level of TSgt as she is still in college for the Air Force ROTC :salute
> 
> P.S. You should maybe consider posting the names and brands of clothing you are wearing from now on so that I can really start pushing my little sister in the right direction, LOL!  I showed the dress and Halston blazer to her yesterday upon your gracious recommendation and she loved them, I about died!
> 
> P.P.S. So sorry, one more quick question! Love your Lady Peep Glitter Sling's btw! I have been wanting to get them in the Black Glitter with Red Glitter Tip but was worried about the glitter rubbing off--have you had any issues with this thus far? TIA!


 
Aw you are the sweetest ever!!  Thank you for all the compliments! I'm glad to hear she liked the Halston blazer + Sine dress combo  I love love love the lady peep glitter sling backs!! they are so fun and actually I find really comfortable. I am so happy because I haven't had one issue with the glitter rubbing off! I wore them for about 8 hours yesterday and there  are no areas on the shoe where the glitter has worn off. you should totally get them!


----------



## sammix3

I just want to say that all you ladies look absolutely AMAZING in your CLs!


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Thanks for sharing! You look too cute!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for sharing! You look too cute!



You are so kind!! Thank you babe


----------



## Jönathan

*Schnauzer,* Such a cute outfit!! I love the nice pop of color from the Ruby Lady Clou's


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Jönathan;19350587 said:
			
		

> *Schnauzer,* Such a cute outfit!! I love the nice pop of color from the Ruby Lady Clou's



Thank you for your kind words! I think I'm a bit of a spaz when it comes to getting dressed - just throw everything I like at the moment on and see what happens - but I do actually TRY not to look too ridiculous  I thought the plethora of colors may have been a bit too much but I'm a sucker for red. In any case, it's very sweet of you to have taken the time to compliment!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Well, keep doing what you're doing. I like your style! 




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you for your kind words! I think I'm a bit of a spaz when it comes to getting dressed - just throw everything I like at the moment on and see what happens - but I do actually TRY not to look too ridiculous  I thought the plethora of colors may have been a bit too much but I'm a sucker for red. In any case, it's very sweet of you to have taken the time to compliment!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Jönathan;19350719 said:
			
		

> Well, keep doing what you're doing. I like your style!



Thanks again - you're truly too kind!


----------



## bling*lover

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you Bling!! I'm a bit of a rebel - I threw in the Amethyst Knuckleduster AND I mixed silver spikes on the Loubs with gold hardware on the Chanel  I'm all over the place


I think you look great hun, sometimes it pays not to be so matchy-matchy!


----------



## indi3r4

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



you look amazing!!  and because of your mod shot, Ruby LC is in my wishlist!


----------



## AEGIS

love the red esp. the nails and the lips



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## icecreamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Honey, you look lovely


----------



## jenm2009

Nolia said:


> *Hanging out with a friend to plan trip to Miami~
> 
> Top: Fairweather
> Shorts: H&M
> Shoes: Alti 160mm in black patent*



Beautiful!

How tall are you? Your legs run forever...jealous!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thank you!! It's a truly amazing shoe -- definitely worth it! And you won't regret it -- I feel like a rockstar every time I wear them 



indi3r4 said:


> you look amazing!!  and because of your mod shot, Ruby LC is in my wishlist!




Thank you!! I'm a sucker for red 


AEGIS said:


> love the red esp. the nails and the lips




Thank you as well! I can't wait to see an outfit shot with those absolutely GORGEOUS McQueens that you found for a song, my fellow Orlandian! 


icecreamom said:


> Honey, you look lovely


----------



## LeeLee1098

The maiden voyage of my espadrilles


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ You look great, those are really cute, I like them a lot better on!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *P!* (and for the lovely pearls!) 

*Nolia:* Sexy!

*Schnauzer:* I like the entire outfit! 

*LeeLee:*  Those espadrilles are super cute on you!


----------



## AEGIS

so cute!




LeeLee1098 said:


> The maiden voyage of my espadrilles


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 

yay! Birthday baggg! lol I love this look, perfect marriage of smart meets rockstar! I wishhh I could wear heels to shop *sigh* one day!


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! I want skinny legs like yours!





bling*lover said:


> Lovely oufit, casual but edgy. I love the color of your top!





r6girl2005 said:


> You are so adorable!





stilly said:


> You ladies both look AMAZING!!!
> Love the outfits!!





jenm2009 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> How tall are you? Your legs run forever...jealous!!





Dukeprincess said:


> *Nolia:* Sexy!







SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look great babe! Have a great time in Miami - I just got back. LOVE IT!



Thanks!! I can't wait to go!  And damn you, everytime I see those Ruby Lady Clous, I regret passing on them. =(


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love the red, white and blue mix! It's almost the 4th of July too!! Great outfit choice!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

LeeLee1098 said:


> The maiden voyage of my espadrilles



those shoes look so good on you!! love the skirt too!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful *sammi!*
> 
> Sexy, *Chanel!*
> 
> Headed to work in Camel Patent MBs and Ann Taylor lace dress and cardi  (pearls were a gift from my bestie *phiphi* )



love the entire ensemble!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LeeLee1098 said:


> The maiden voyage of my espadrilles



Love it -- you look ready for summer


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59



The dress looks hot on you! & it's such a great price. The Pigalle's are sexy!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks so much!! I love your style - I want to dress more like you when "I grow up" 


Dukeprincess said:


> *Schnauzer:* I like the entire outfit!




Thank you! I definitely feel like a rockstar with those spikes 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> yay! Birthday baggg! lol I love this look, perfect marriage of smart meets rockstar! I wishhh I could wear heels to shop *sigh* one day!




I passed on them too - I found them on the 'Bay  If you see them, grab them -- you won't regret it!!


Nolia said:


> Thanks!! I can't wait to go!  And damn you, everytime I see those Ruby Lady Clous, I regret passing on them. =(




Thank you! I honestly wasn't even thinking of the holiday but I love how the holiday spirit permeated it anyway  


GabLVoesvuitton said:


> I love the red, white and blue mix! It's almost the 4th of July too!! Great outfit choice!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
I think the red lady clous look great with what you have on!


----------



## aoqtpi

LeeLee1098 said:


> The maiden voyage of my espadrilles



Lookin' good! So summery!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I think the red lady clous look great with what you have on!



Thank you!! I have a confession to make: I only wore the scarf and had a red mani/pedi just so I could wear them  I seriously lust after that shoe


----------



## shockboogie

This morning's outfit: 

Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw


----------



## AEGIS

^ur super cute!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw



You're a very stylish woman!!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *Aegis* and *SchanuzerCrazy *


----------



## xlovely

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love your outfit! But OMG girl... is that the McQueen multi finger knuckle ring I see?!?! If it is, how do you like it? I have literally been dying for one!! I like your style,  we like the same things.


----------



## dhampir2005

Congrats *R*!!! You look so pretty 



shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw


----------



## aoqtpi

shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw



Beautiful! I love your style!


----------



## NANI1972

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 Love this look! Very fashionable and creative!


shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw


You look gaw-geous!


----------



## GCGDanielle

shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw



Drop dead gorgeous!  Love your outfit, shoes, accessories, etc.  Your dress fits like a glove.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw



you are so pretty!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love how you look! Awesome!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59



I will love your black Pigalilis FOREVER! ten on you outfit!


----------



## phiphi

Nolia said:


> *Hanging out with a friend to plan trip to Miami~
> 
> Top: Fairweather
> Shorts: H&M
> Shoes: Alti 160mm in black patent*



fierce!!!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



oh, love the pop of colour! red really suits you.



LeeLee1098 said:


> The maiden voyage of my espadrilles



adorable!!



shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw



gorgeous as always *R*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thank you and yes  It's the amethyst one. I abso(insert favorite cuss word here)lutely love it!! It's a bit big and I have to get inserts put in but I'm a lazy butt so I haven't gotten around to it. I got very lucky with it -- bought it from another tPFer literally the day before they announced they were no longer making them. I wear it with just about everything. And yes, same style too double shoe twin 



xlovely said:


> I love your outfit! But OMG girl... is that the McQueen multi finger knuckle ring I see?!?! If it is, how do you like it? I have literally been dying for one!! I like your style,  we like the same things.




Thank you so much!!


NANI1972 said:


> Love this look! Very fashionable and creative!
> 
> You look gaw-geous!





Thank you - you're always so sweet to me!! 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love how you look! Awesome!





Thank you! I'm honestly very grateful!


phiphi said:


> fierce!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, love the pop of colour! red really suits you.
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous as always *R*!


----------



## xlovely

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you and yes  It's the amethyst one. I abso(insert favorite cuss word here)lutely love it!! It's a bit big and I have to get inserts put in but I'm a lazy butt so I haven't gotten around to it. I got very lucky with it -- bought it from another tPFer literally the day before they announced they were no longer making them. I wear it with just about everything. And yes, same style too double shoe twin



I have to have one now! I have small fingers too so it'll probably be big on me but it's ok, since it will have a dual purpose (awesome ring and even better weapon!), do you know when they stopped making them?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

xlovely said:


> I have to have one now! I have small fingers too so it'll probably be big on me but it's ok, since it will have a dual purpose (awesome ring and even better weapon!), do you know when they stopped making them?



A few  months ago... the ladies in the McQueen sub-section will know more. There is one on the 'Bay right now in silver & black


----------



## xlovely

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> A few  months ago... the ladies in the McQueen sub-section will know more. There is one on the 'Bay right now in silver & black


----------



## KarenBorter

shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw



Very cute look! Love love LOVE nude!


----------



## Nolia

shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw



You are stunning!!



phiphi said:


> fierce!!!



Thank you~


----------



## too_cute

shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw


pretty outfit. pretty woman.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today






Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
F21 black lace dress 
Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
Black Lady Clou
and one photobombing schnauzer noggin


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin



What an adorable outfit ... Love the Metal Lapels go so well with the Black Lady Clou  I am sure you were stared at the entire time


----------



## mmmoussighi

So so hot!!!  



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

This is New Orleans and the beginning of Essence Fest - believe me when I say I looked tame  Thank you sweetheart! It's always cold in the casino so I knew I'd need a jacket and the lapels were a pretty perfect fit. It's like I knew months ago when I bought it that I'd need it  And I felt like a total badass 



KarenBorter said:


> What an adorable outfit ... Love the Metal Lapels go so well with the Black Lady Clou  I am sure you were stared at the entire time




Thank you!! Coming from a very hot woman, that's definitely a compliment 


mmmoussighi said:


> So so hot!!!


----------



## babysweetums

looking great schnauzer love thatclutch too


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

babysweetums said:


> looking great schnauzer love thatclutch too



Thank you!! I scored it at the McQueen Outnet sale


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin


----------



## jenayb

I haven't posted any outfit pics in a while... It's been 110+ here daily so I haven't been inspired to wear anything outside of flats and summer dresses. 

Anyhoo, this was taken in SD a couple of weekends ago. We took an anniversary trip and went out for a nice dinner. I made him take these pics of the Salsbourg, just in case anyone doubts their awesomeness. 

The dress is Jay Godfrey. Clutch is Alexander McQueen - Samurai!! 











And here is what I am wearing tonight for our date night! 

Dress is Parker from Barneys. Shoes... Hola Chica!


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin



Sexy lady!




jenaywins said:


> I haven't posted any outfit pics in a while... It's been 110+ here daily so I haven't been inspired to wear anything outside of flats and summer dresses.
> 
> Anyhoo, this was taken in SD a couple of weekends ago. We took an anniversary trip and went out for a nice dinner. I made him take these pics of the Salsbourg, just in case anyone doubts their awesomeness.
> 
> The dress is Jay Godfrey. Clutch is Alexander McQueen - Samurai!!
> 
> And here is what I am wearing tonight for our date night!
> 
> Dress is Parker from Barneys. Shoes... Hola Chica!



Sexy lady x2!

You're both killin' it!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Babe - that dress was MADE for you! And the clutch is just icing. GORGEOUS outfit on a gorgeous lady! Have a great time tonight you crazy kids 



jenaywins said:


> I haven't posted any outfit pics in a while... It's been 110+ here daily so I haven't been inspired to wear anything outside of flats and summer dresses.
> 
> Anyhoo, this was taken in SD a couple of weekends ago. We took an anniversary trip and went out for a nice dinner. I made him take these pics of the Salsbourg, just in case anyone doubts their awesomeness.
> 
> The dress is Jay Godfrey. Clutch is Alexander McQueen - Samurai!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what I am wearing tonight for our date night!
> 
> Dress is Parker from Barneys. Shoes... Hola Chica!





You're too sweet - thank you sweetheart!


aoqtpi said:


> Sexy lady!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy lady x2!
> 
> You're both killin' it!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Babe - that dress was MADE for you! And the clutch is just icing. GORGEOUS outfit on a gorgeous lady! Have a great time tonight you crazy kids





Had inspiration from the best...


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Sexy lady!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy lady x2!
> 
> You're both killin' it!



Thanks, cutie!


----------



## jenayb

shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw



Lucky hubby!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *Schnauzer* I am so jealous of your body! 

*Jenay:*  I love the shoes, I love them in the leopard colorway too!  Very cute date night look as well!


----------



## NANI1972

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin


Somebody is hawt in New 'Awlins! Love the jacket!



jenaywins said:


> I haven't posted any outfit pics in a while... It's been 110+ here daily so I haven't been inspired to wear anything outside of flats and summer dresses.
> 
> Anyhoo, this was taken in SD a couple of weekends ago. We took an anniversary trip and went out for a nice dinner. I made him take these pics of the Salsbourg, just in case anyone doubts their awesomeness.
> 
> The dress is Jay Godfrey. Clutch is Alexander McQueen - Samurai!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what I am wearing tonight for our date night!
> 
> Dress is Parker from Barneys. Shoes... Hola Chica!


Ay chihuahua! Smokin' hot Jenay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the Jay Godfrey dress, so classy. Gorgeous AMQ clutch! 
Have fun on your date! I have date night tomorrow.


----------



## babysweetums

omg jenay your so hot it hurts, you make those salsbourg look amazing!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow *Schnauzer* I am so jealous of your body!
> 
> *Jenay:*  I love the shoes, I love them in the leopard colorway too!  Very cute date night look as well!







NANI1972 said:


> Somebody is hawt in New 'Awlins! Love the jacket!
> 
> 
> Ay chihuahua! Smokin' hot Jenay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Jay Godfrey dress, so classy. Gorgeous AMQ clutch!
> Have fun on your date! I have date night tomorrow.



Thanks honey bunny!



babysweetums said:


> omg jenay your so hot it hurts, you make those salsbourg look amazing!



Hehe aw. Thank you sweets!!


----------



## jeshika

hubba hubba *jenay*!  Look at those legs!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Are you kidding?! I've seen your photos - you have nothing to be jealous of in comparison!!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Wow *Schnauzer* I am so jealous of your body!
> 
> *Jenay:*  I love the shoes, I love them in the leopard colorway too!  Very cute date night look as well!




Thank you!! NOLA is hot but so is Florida 


NANI1972 said:


> Somebody is hawt in New 'Awlins! Love the jacket!
> 
> 
> Ay chihuahua! Smokin' hot Jenay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Jay Godfrey dress, so classy. Gorgeous AMQ clutch!
> Have fun on your date! I have date night tomorrow.


----------



## stilly

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin


 

You look absolutely gorgeous!!!
Your legs look amazing!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thank you! That is so, so sweet!! 



stilly said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous!!!
> Your legs look amazing!!!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

Friday night w/ Elisa


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Beautiful photos of a beautiful lady! Also LOVE your Chanel! (But next time, more Amor please )


qiuqiuimg said:


> Friday night w/ Elisa


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

qiuqiuimg said:


> Friday night w/ Elisa



what a cutie!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> I haven't posted any outfit pics in a while... It's been 110+ here daily so I haven't been inspired to wear anything outside of flats and summer dresses.
> 
> Anyhoo, this was taken in SD a couple of weekends ago. We took an anniversary trip and went out for a nice dinner. I made him take these pics of the Salsbourg, just in case anyone doubts their awesomeness.
> 
> The dress is Jay Godfrey. Clutch is Alexander McQueen - Samurai!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what I am wearing tonight for our date night!
> 
> Dress is Parker from Barneys. Shoes... Hola Chica!



Love both outfits!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin






Love it! I think I have much to lear from you  My favorites are your jacket, your shoes and your nuckle ring, but love all !!


----------



## aoqtpi

qiuqiuimg said:


> Friday night w/ Elisa



Beautiful!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

qiuqiuimg said:


> Friday night w/ Elisa


 
Effortlessly chic!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Man!  You ladies are serious inspiration for me to get my lazy butt in gear and put together some fun outfits! I'll post mine from today a little later.  You'll see how boring.............


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin


 
You hawt once again!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks so much ladies! You're very, very kind to me!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love it! I think I have much to lear from you  My favorites are your jacket, your shoes and your nuckle ring, but love all !!





glamourgirlnikk said:


> You hawt once again!!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Alright.  Here I am.  Saturday at the office in Clownitas, Joe's cigarette jeans and a Forever 21 cami.  Yes, it sucks to be here, but at least when I look down at my shoes, it makes me smile.


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


>



I love that dress!! And the Hola Chicas!! Everytime I look at it, I'm tempted to get it!



qiuqiuimg said:


> Friday night w/ Elisa



I love your dress too!  Where did you get it!?



mmmoussighi said:


> Alright.  Here I am.  Saturday at the office in Clownitas, Joe's cigarette jeans and a Forever 21 cami.  Yes, it sucks to be here, but at least when I look down at my shoes, it makes me smile.



That's the the whole point of getting nice shoes. When you're down, you look down and you see pure awesome.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

mmmoussighi said:


> Alright.  Here I am.  Saturday at the office in Clownitas, Joe's cigarette jeans and a Forever 21 cami.  Yes, it sucks to be here, but at least when I look down at my shoes, it makes me smile.



Yay for casual chic!!


----------



## aoqtpi

mmmoussighi said:


> Alright.  Here I am.  Saturday at the office in Clownitas, Joe's cigarette jeans and a Forever 21 cami.  Yes, it sucks to be here, but at least when I look down at my shoes, it makes me smile.



It's too bad you have to work on a Saturday, but at least you look great!


----------



## phiphi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin



wowzaaa!!! love the look head to toe! (and the photobombing schnauzer of course)



jenaywins said:


> I haven't posted any outfit pics in a while... It's been 110+ here daily so I haven't been inspired to wear anything outside of flats and summer dresses.
> 
> Anyhoo, this was taken in SD a couple of weekends ago. We took an anniversary trip and went out for a nice dinner. I made him take these pics of the Salsbourg, just in case anyone doubts their awesomeness.
> 
> The dress is Jay Godfrey. Clutch is Alexander McQueen - Samurai!!
> 
> And here is what I am wearing tonight for our date night!
> 
> Dress is Parker from Barneys. Shoes... Hola Chica!



fierceness!! love the salsbourg and how it ties in the clutch and dress.  the date night outfight is cuuuute!



qiuqiuimg said:


> Friday night w/ Elisa



adorable!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks so much! The schnauzer rightfully steals the scene IMO 



phiphi said:


> wowzaaa!!! love the look head to toe! (and the photobombing schnauzer of course)
> 
> 
> 
> fierceness!! love the salsbourg and how it ties in the clutch and dress.  the date night outfight is cuuuute!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!


----------



## araisin

jenaywins said:


> I haven't posted any outfit pics in a while... It's been 110+ here daily so I haven't been inspired to wear anything outside of flats and summer dresses.
> 
> Anyhoo, this was taken in SD a couple of weekends ago. We took an anniversary trip and went out for a nice dinner. I made him take these pics of the Salsbourg, just in case anyone doubts their awesomeness.
> 
> The dress is Jay Godfrey. Clutch is Alexander McQueen - Samurai!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what I am wearing tonight for our date night!
> 
> Dress is Parker from Barneys. Shoes... Hola Chica!


 
Ummmm, was anyone doubting the awesomeness of the Salsbourgs??? I demand to know who!! Oh my, they're super sexy. The whole outfit is so gorgeous. And that clutch...


----------



## araisin

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin


 
I mean, seriously. You look so fabulous. I have so many favorite things about this outfit. And I'm digging that jacket! Really cute. I can see why you felt that badass-ness in this outfit. Super cute.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thank you! I remember first seeing the metal lapels and thinking yes, I need that  The knuckleduster and the studs were just icing 



araisin said:


> I mean, seriously. You look so fabulous. I have so many favorite things about this outfit. And I'm digging that jacket! Really cute. I can see why you felt that badass-ness in this outfit. Super cute.


----------



## Louboufan

Lovely once again!


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin


----------



## stilly

qiuqiuimg said:


> Friday night w/ Elisa


 

You look stunning!!!
I love the dress and CLs!!!


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> I haven't posted any outfit pics in a while... It's been 110+ here daily so I haven't been inspired to wear anything outside of flats and summer dresses.
> 
> Anyhoo, this was taken in SD a couple of weekends ago. We took an anniversary trip and went out for a nice dinner. I made him take these pics of the Salsbourg, just in case anyone doubts their awesomeness.
> 
> The dress is Jay Godfrey. Clutch is Alexander McQueen - Samurai!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what I am wearing tonight for our date night!
> 
> Dress is Parker from Barneys. Shoes... Hola Chica!


 OMG you look awesome. I passed on both those shoes now I am going to have to hunt them down :ninja:.


----------



## cts900

I have been away in Las Vegas for a couple of days and am waaaaaaayyyyyy behind, but you all look so, so amazing.  It makes me feel like such a frump.  You are incredibly inspiring, ladies.


----------



## icecreamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today  One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today


Love the details on the jacket matching with the Lady Clou, you looked amazing!! Hope you had lots of fun 



jenaywins said:


> I haven't posted any outfit pics in a while... It's been 110+ here daily so I haven't been inspired to wear anything outside of flats and summer dresses.
> 
> Anyhoo, this was taken in SD a couple of weekends ago. We took an anniversary trip and went out for a nice dinner. I made him take these pics of the Salsbourg, just in case anyone doubts their awesomeness.
> 
> The dress is Jay Godfrey. Clutch is Alexander McQueen - Samurai!!
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what I am wearing tonight for our date night!
> 
> Dress is Parker from Barneys. Shoes... Hola Chica!


Hola chica  You look great in both outfits! McQueen is definitely taking over this forum 



qiuqiuimg said:


> Friday night w/ Elisa


Amazing pics, you are very pretty! 



mmmoussighi said:


> Alright.  Here I am.  Saturday at the office in Clownitas, Joe's cigarette jeans and a Forever 21 cami.  Yes, it sucks to be here, but at least when I look down at my shoes, it makes me smile.


It sucks that you had to work! But at least you looked chic while doing it!


----------



## icecreamom

Sorry for the silly face and the dirty mirror , I went to the movies yesterday with DF, we watched "Bad Teacher" and I wore my UHG Engin Spikes !






And this was last Thursday leaving Texas de Brazil (Same Jeggings :shame with MBP


----------



## chanel*liz

Mago w/ ASOS dress


----------



## heiress-ox

icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the silly face and the dirty mirror , I went to the movies yesterday with DF, we watched "Bad Teacher" and I wore my UHG Engin Spikes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was last Thursday leaving Texas de Brazil (Same Jeggings :shame with MBP



Cute, love these outfits!


----------



## PeepToe

icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the silly face and the dirty mirror , I went to the movies yesterday with DF, we watched "Bad Teacher" and I wore my UHG Engin Spikes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was last Thursday leaving Texas de Brazil (Same Jeggings :shame with MBP



I love both outfits! How do you like Texas de Brazil? We were supposed to eat there and for some reason we haven't been.


----------



## jenm2009

chanel*liz said:


> Mago w/ ASOS dress



Beautiful as always!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You're so pretty, *icecreamom!*

Wearing Lace Fifi to a wedding last night...


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous Duke, I love the lace fifi's with that dress!


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the silly face and the dirty mirror , I went to the movies yesterday with DF, we watched "Bad Teacher" and I wore my UHG Engin Spikes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was last Thursday leaving Texas de Brazil (Same Jeggings :shame with MBP




cute!!




chanel*liz said:


> Mago w/ ASOS dress



awesome!



Dukeprincess said:


> You're so pretty, *icecreamom!*
> 
> Wearing Lace Fifi to a wedding last night...




love cl lace.


----------



## cts900

Dukeprincess said:


> You're so pretty, *icecreamom!*
> 
> Wearing Lace Fifi to a wedding last night...



My goodness you look _incredible_.  Was _anyone _looking at the bride?



chanel*liz said:


> Mago w/ ASOS dress



Lovely, as always.



icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the silly face and the dirty mirror , I went to the movies yesterday with DF, we watched "Bad Teacher" and I wore my UHG Engin Spikes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was last Thursday leaving Texas de Brazil (Same Jeggings :shame with MBP



I love both of these looks!  Your scarf is TDF!


----------



## cts900

In a random Macy's ruffle skirt LBD with camel patent VPs for dinner


----------



## aoqtpi

icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the silly face and the dirty mirror , I went to the movies yesterday with DF, we watched "Bad Teacher" and I wore my UHG Engin Spikes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was last Thursday leaving Texas de Brazil (Same Jeggings :shame with MBP




Both such fun outfits!




chanel*liz said:


> Mago w/ ASOS dress



You never fail to impress, *Liz*!



Dukeprincess said:


> You're so pretty, *icecreamom!*
> 
> Wearing Lace Fifi to a wedding last night...



Beautiful!




cts900 said:


> In a random Macy's ruffle skirt LBD with camel patent VPs for dinner


 
You look great, *cts*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thank you for the compliment and you look fantastic -- I know exactly where you're standing... We go to TdB all the time when we're in Orlando 



icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the silly face and the dirty mirror , I went to the movies yesterday with DF, we watched "Bad Teacher" and I wore my UHG Engin Spikes !
> 
> And this was last Thursday leaving Texas de Brazil (Same Jeggings :shame with MBP



Duke -- you look so elegant!! 


Dukeprincess said:


> You're so pretty, *icecreamom!*
> 
> Wearing Lace Fifi to a wedding last night...




You look lovely hun!


cts900 said:


> In a random Macy's ruffle skirt LBD with camel patent VPs for dinner


----------



## Dukeprincess

*bling, AEGIS, cts, aoqtpi, and schnauzer!*

*chanel:* Love that outfit!

*cts:* I just  because you look absolutely stunning!  You are looking great, I know you've been working hard at that hot body of yours and it is definitely paying off!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> mago w/ asos dress



beautiful!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dukeprincess said:


> You're so pretty, *icecreamom!*
> 
> Wearing Lace Fifi to a wedding last night...



Great!! Love those shoes!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## claudis_candy

love this dress *claudis*!  who is it by?

its from BG haute LE collection


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cts900 said:


> In a random Macy's ruffle skirt LBD with camel patent VPs for dinner



Fantastic! Love your combination, black with nude, ten stars!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much, *Cris!*


----------



## phiphi

mmmoussighi said:


> Alright. Here I am. Saturday at the office in Clownitas, Joe's cigarette jeans and a Forever 21 cami. Yes, it sucks to be here, but at least when I look down at my shoes, it makes me smile.


 
well if you had to be at work, at least you looked awesome!!



icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the silly face and the dirty mirror , I went to the movies yesterday with DF, we watched "Bad Teacher" and I wore my UHG Engin Spikes !
> 
> And this was last Thursday leaving Texas de Brazil (Same Jeggings :shame with MBP


 
too adorable! you look great *icecream*!



chanel*liz said:


> Mago w/ ASOS dress


 
love the colour of the dress!



Dukeprincess said:


> You're so pretty, *icecreamom!*
> 
> Wearing Lace Fifi to a wedding last night...


 
well now i know why you were the centre of attention at the wedding. so chic and elegant.. beyond words!



cts900 said:


> In a random Macy's ruffle skirt LBD with camel patent VPs for dinner


 
*cts *- what a whimsical and fun look! i love that entire outfit, and the camel is a perfect nude on you! looking amazing hun!


----------



## icecreamom

heiress-ox said:


> Cute, love these outfits!


 




PeepToe said:


> I love both outfits! How do you like Texas de Brazil? We were supposed to eat there and for some reason we haven't been.


It's good! My DF and I both love it, we eat like crazy!  and I think the quality of the food is really good for the price and the service is always pleasant. 



Dukeprincess said:


> You're so pretty, *icecreamom!*
> 
> Wearing Lace Fifi to a wedding last night...


 Ohhh thank you! you look lovely too!!


----------



## icecreamom

AEGIS said:


> cute!!


 



cts900 said:


> I love both of these looks! Your scarf is TDF!


Thanks hun! I'm so inlove with scarves right now!  too bad is like 102 degrees here!



cts900 said:


> In a random Macy's ruffle skirt LBD with camel patent VPs for dinner


You look lovely my dear!




aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful!
> You look great, *cts*!


Thanks girl! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you for the compliment and you look fantastic -- I know exactly where you're standing... We go to TdB all the time when we're in Orlando


Ohh we need to plan a Florida meet up next time you come to Otown! and thanks for your compliment as well! 



phiphi said:


> too adorable! you look great *icecream*!


 Thank you hun! :kiss:


----------



## cts900

Thank you *aoqtpi*, *icecream*, sweet *phi, CRISP*, my lovely* Duke*, and *Schnauzer*!!!!  I am 2/3 of my way to my goal....I feel great and that is, in part, because of you lovely ladies! You definitely keep me motivated.


----------



## BijouBleu

cts900 said:


> In a random Macy's ruffle skirt LBD with camel patent VPs for dinner



You look fabulous! Love the ruffle skirt.



jenaywins said:


> I haven't posted any outfit pics in a while... It's been 110+ here daily so I haven't been inspired to wear anything outside of flats and summer dresses.
> 
> Anyhoo, this was taken in SD a couple of weekends ago. We took an anniversary trip and went out for a nice dinner. I made him take these pics of the Salsbourg, just in case anyone doubts their awesomeness.
> 
> The dress is Jay Godfrey. Clutch is Alexander McQueen - Samurai!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what I am wearing tonight for our date night!
> 
> Dress is Parker from Barneys. Shoes... Hola Chica!



The black dress, with the black Salsbourg, with the black AMQ is pretty much full of win. Love everything.

Great casual look.



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've only got crappy iPhone pics but I wore the black Lady Clou today One of DH's employees is transferring to a different city and they had a goodbye party at Harrah's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express tweed jacket w/ metal lapels
> F21 black lace dress
> Alexander McQueen Squeeze-It clutch
> Alexander McQueen Amethyst Knuckleduster (my favorite accessory of all time )
> Black Lady Clou
> and one photobombing schnauzer noggin



Epic! Love the entire look.



shockboogie said:


> This morning's outfit:
> 
> Nude Patent Pigalle Platos, Nanette Lepore Buzzin Around dress in red licorice, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Hermes silk twill 90 Coupon Indiens scarf, Hermes HAC 32 black Ardennes w/ ghw



Very chic. 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I went to Saks today and wore the ruby Lady Clou although I think the black would've looked better (I wanted to look more edgy and I can't help it - I LOVE red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Fab!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i wore my Pigalilis on Saturday night! I'm happy to report that i made it the whole night without very much pain! i was a bit worried after my disaster with the Lucifer Bow 120s but it's official.... i can do the Pigalle 120 YAY!!!!
> 
> The dress is Bebe, and was about $59



This is how to punch up a LBD! Wow.


----------



## Miss T.

I only went back a few pages, but I must say you ladies are inspirational! 
Keep ut the good work and lovely pics, please.

And Happy Fourth! artyhat:


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much, *Bijou*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks so much!



BijouBleu said:


> You look fabulous! Love the ruffle skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> The black dress, with the black Salsbourg, with the black AMQ is pretty much full of win. Love everything.
> 
> Great casual look.
> 
> 
> 
> Epic! Love the entire look.
> 
> 
> 
> Very chic.
> 
> 
> 
> Fab!
> 
> 
> 
> This is how to punch up a LBD! Wow.


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> In a random Macy's ruffle skirt LBD with camel patent VPs for dinner


 
 Stunning!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> In a random Macy's ruffle skirt LBD with camel patent VPs for dinner


 

Gorgeous *cts*!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

wow! I go away for a couple days and this thread explodes! You all look soo lovely


----------



## cts900

Thank you *stilly* and *bling*!!


----------



## SassySarah

A couple of outfits from the weekend:

Amethyst Biancas





Tan Rontondodo wedges


----------



## megt10

Wow, it is so hard to keep up with this thread. Everyone looks great! Today I am wearing for the first time my Brandaplatos. The dress is Cynthia Steffe. The dog is Nicholas my baby.


----------



## jeshika

U look great, *megt*! Love Nicholas! What a cutie!


----------



## NANI1972

cts900 said:


> In a random Macy's ruffle skirt LBD with camel patent VPs for dinner


You look lovely! Great skirt!



SassySarah said:


> A couple of outfits from the weekend:
> 
> 
> Amethyst Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan Rontondodo wedges


Great pics! Preety dresses!


megt10 said:


> Wow, it is so hard to keep up with this thread. Everyone looks great! Today I am wearing for the first time my Brandaplatos. The dress is Cynthia Steffe. The dog is Nicholas my baby.


OOOH! The Brandaplatos look great on you! Beautiful dress.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Another office bathroom shot.  
Navy Decollettes, navy slacks from Limited, BCBG jacket.
Am I the only one that doesn't like wearing boot leg pants anymore?  I feel like my baby's aren't getting the attention they need.....


----------



## mmmoussighi

I LOVE those amethyst biancas!!!



SassySarah said:


> A couple of outfits from the weekend:
> 
> Amethyst Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan Rontondodo wedges


----------



## Miss T.

SassySarah said:


> A couple of outfits from the weekend:
> 
> Amethyst Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan Rontondodo wedges



You look beautiful, I am loving all the bright colors! 



megt10 said:


> Wow, it is so hard to keep up with this thread. Everyone looks great! Today I am wearing for the first time my Brandaplatos. The dress is Cynthia Steffe. The dog is Nicholas my baby.



Great outfit and gorgeous shoes! 



mmmoussighi said:


> Another office bathroom shot.
> Navy Decollettes, navy slacks from Limited, BCBG jacket.
> Am I the only one that doesn't like wearing boot leg pants anymore?  I feel like my baby's aren't getting the attention they need.....



Casual chic never looked this good!


----------



## aoqtpi

SassySarah said:


> A couple of outfits from the weekend:
> 
> Amethyst Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan Rontondodo wedges



Love both outfits! I think I want those wedges now!




megt10 said:


> Wow, it is so hard to keep up with this thread. Everyone looks great! Today I am wearing for the first time my Brandaplatos. The dress is Cynthia Steffe. The dog is Nicholas my baby.



Beautiful! Love your furbaby too!




mmmoussighi said:


> Another office bathroom shot.
> Navy Decollettes, navy slacks from Limited, BCBG jacket.
> Am I the only one that doesn't like wearing boot leg pants anymore?  I feel like my baby's aren't getting the attention they need.....



Very nice!


----------



## Miss T.

I just dug out this pic of the first night out with this dress, I wore it for a romantic dinner with my DBF. 






Dress: HL
Shoes: EB Catwomen


----------



## mmmoussighi

Miss T. said:


> I just dug out this pic of the first night out with this dress, I wore it for a romantic dinner with my DBF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: HL
> Shoes: EB Catwomen


 
  You look fabulous!!!


----------



## araisin

Miss T. said:


> I just dug out this pic of the first night out with this dress, I wore it for a romantic dinner with my DBF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: HL
> Shoes: EB Catwomen


 Wow, Miss T!!!! You look smokin'!


----------



## jeshika

Miss T. said:


> I just dug out this pic of the first night out with this dress, I wore it for a romantic dinner with my DBF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: HL
> Shoes: EB Catwomen



*Miss T*!  you look fabulous!


----------



## Miss T.

mmmoussighi said:


> You look fabulous!!!





araisin said:


> Wow, Miss T!!!! You look smokin'!





jeshika said:


> *Miss T*!  you look fabulous!



Thank you ladies. You sure know how to make a girl feel good. 
I am just trying to keep up with you all!


----------



## aoqtpi

Miss T. said:


> I just dug out this pic of the first night out with this dress, I wore it for a romantic dinner with my DBF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: HL
> Shoes: EB Catwomen



OMG you're such a hottie! Great outfit!


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Love both outfits! I think I want those wedges now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Love your furbaby too!
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> Very nice!


 


Miss T. said:


> You look beautiful, I am loving all the bright colors!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit and gorgeous shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Casual chic never looked this good!


 


jeshika said:


> U look great, *megt*! Love Nicholas! What a cutie!


 Thanks Jeshika, he is my baby.



NANI1972 said:


> You look lovely! Great skirt!
> 
> 
> Great pics! Preety dresses!
> 
> OOOH! The Brandaplatos look great on you! Beautiful dress.


Thanks Nani, today was the first time that I have worn them. Love them. Much more comfortable than I thought they would be.


----------



## megt10

Miss T. said:


> I just dug out this pic of the first night out with this dress, I wore it for a romantic dinner with my DBF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: HL
> Shoes: EB Catwomen


 
Wow, what else is there to say. You look fabulous.


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the silly face and the dirty mirror , I went to the movies yesterday with DF, we watched "Bad Teacher" and I wore my UHG Engin Spikes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was last Thursday leaving Texas de Brazil (Same Jeggings :shame with MBP


 Such a cute outfit and I am in love with those shoes!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You're so pretty, *icecreamom!*
> 
> Wearing Lace Fifi to a wedding last night...


 Duke you look totally hot! I love the whole outfit.


----------



## kat99

Miss T. said:


> I just dug out this pic of the first night out with this dress, I wore it for a romantic dinner with my DBF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: HL
> Shoes: EB Catwomen



You look fantastic! Love that ombre dress 

From my blog, suede VPs:


----------



## megt10

kat99 said:


> You look fantastic! Love that ombre dress
> 
> From my blog, suede VPs:


 Gorgeous! You ladies are an inspiration to be sure.


----------



## aoqtpi

kat99 said:


> You look fantastic! Love that ombre dress
> 
> From my blog, suede VPs:



So pretty! How do you find the suede VPs? Do they stretch a lot, or get toe-prints on the front?


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

Here are some of my weekend outfit
Lady Page









Lady Claude in Blue Acid Wash Python 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Elisa


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

kat99 said:


> You look fantastic! Love that ombre dress
> 
> From my blog, suede VPs:


 
You look so pretty!



Miss T. said:


> I just dug out this pic of the first night out with this dress, I wore it for a romantic dinner with my DBF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: HL
> Shoes: EB Catwomen


 
You can never go wrong with a HL dress and a pair of CL's, beautiful!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here are some of my weekend outfit
> Lady Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Claude in Blue Acid Wash Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa


 
Love all the looks and you so look pretty.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the silly face and the dirty mirror , I went to the movies yesterday with DF, we watched "Bad Teacher" and I wore my UHG Engin Spikes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was last Thursday leaving Texas de Brazil (Same Jeggings :shame with MBP


 
Love the engin spikes!



Dukeprincess said:


> You're so pretty, *icecreamom!*
> 
> Wearing Lace Fifi to a wedding last night...


 
You look gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

cute! is that your shoe collection? i die!



xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here are some of my weekend outfit
> Lady Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Claude in Blue Acid Wash Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

AEGIS said:


> cute! is that your shoe collection? i die!


  thanks  too bad there not all CL , Maybe one day


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Wow, it is so hard to keep up with this thread. Everyone looks great! Today I am wearing for the first time my Brandaplatos. The dress is Cynthia Steffe. The dog is Nicholas my baby.



so cute!



Miss T. said:


> I just dug out this pic of the first night out with this dress, I wore it for a romantic dinner with my DBF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: HL
> Shoes: EB Catwomen



wowza!


----------



## AEGIS

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> thanks  too bad there not all CL , Maybe one day




no matter.  i love the arrangement


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Love all the looks and you so look pretty.


 
Thanks Love


----------



## SassySarah

*NANI, mmmoussighi, Miss T* - 

*aoqtpi* - you should get a pair!  I think they make my legs look a mile long in this color!


----------



## SassySarah

Ladies I can't believe how fast this thread moves, I can barely keep up.  You all look stunning!!!


----------



## kat99

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous! You ladies are an inspiration to be sure.



Thank you!



aoqtpi said:


> So pretty! How do you find the suede VPs? Do they stretch a lot, or get toe-prints on the front?



Thank you! They stretch a bit, I got my true size in them (others I get 1/2 size larger)



glamourgirlnikk said:


> You look so pretty!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> You can never go wrong with a HL dress and a pair of CL's, beautiful!





xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here are some of my weekend outfit
> Lady Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Claude in Blue Acid Wash Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa



you look gorgeous...and your shoe closet is amazing


----------



## dirtyaddiction

*xoxojennyxoxo* I love your shoe wall!


----------



## Miss T.

aoqtpi said:


> OMG you're such a hottie! Great outfit!



Thank you, *aoqtpi*! 



megt10 said:


> Wow, what else is there to say. You look fabulous.



Thank you, sweetie!



kat99 said:


> You look fantastic! Love that ombre dress
> 
> From my blog, suede VPs:



Thank you.
You look gorgeous! I love the print on your dress.



xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here are some of my weekend outfit
> Lady Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Claude in Blue Acid Wash Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa



Lovely outfits, Jenny! I am so jealous of your shoe-cabinet.



glamourgirlnikk said:


> You look so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> You can never go wrong with a HL dress and a pair of CL's, beautiful!



Thank you, doll!



AEGIS said:


> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> wowza!



Thank you, sweetie!


Thank you all for your kind compliments.


----------



## 9distelle

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here are some of my weekend outfit
> Lady Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Claude in Blue Acid Wash Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa


You look absolutely stunning, congrats!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here are some of my weekend outfit
> Lady Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Claude in Blue Acid Wash Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa



Love the outfits and the background


----------



## juicyjeans

What goes with purple suede simples??? More purple of course!


----------



## juicyjeans

Dukeprincess said:


> You're so pretty, *icecreamom!*
> 
> Wearing Lace Fifi to a wedding last night...


 
Love the dress! Shoe twin


----------



## megt10

Here are my new simple purple suede, the dress is DVF and the bag is NG.


----------



## juicyjeans

megt10 said:


> Here are my new simple purple suede, the dress is DVF and the bag is NG.


 
Love it! You look amazing


----------



## dirtyaddiction

juicyjeans said:


> What goes with purple suede simples??? More purple of course!



great paring!



megt10 said:


> Here are my new simple purple suede, the dress is DVF and the bag is NG.



what a fun outfit!


----------



## megt10

juicyjeans said:


> Love it! You look amazing


 Thanks juicy


dirtyaddiction said:


> great paring!
> 
> 
> 
> what a fun outfit!


 Yeah it is fun isn't it.


----------



## NANI1972

juicyjeans said:


> What goes with purple suede simples??? More purple of course!


 
Very cute!


megt10 said:


> Here are my new simple purple suede, the dress is DVF and the bag is NG.


I love the dress! Where did you find it?


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> Very cute!
> 
> I love the dress! Where did you find it?


 I think that I got it from Bloomindales but Nordstrom also has it.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...dress/3162381?origin=category&resultback=2344

I had 2 snaps added to make sure that I didn't end up exposing myself. It is very low cut and has just one hook and eye. I had that changed to a snap as well. It is one of my favorite dresses.


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> What goes with purple suede simples??? More purple of course!



Such a great, well-coordinated outfit! Love it!



megt10 said:


> Here are my new simple purple suede, the dress is DVF and the bag is NG.



Such pretty colours!


----------



## juicyjeans

dirtyaddiction said:


> great paring!
> 
> 
> 
> what a fun outfit!


 


NANI1972 said:


> Very cute!
> 
> I love the dress! Where did you find it?


 


aoqtpi said:


> Such a great, well-coordinated outfit! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Such pretty colours!


 
Thank you *dirtyaddiction, nani & aoqtpi *


----------



## Cityfashionista

You ladies all look beautiful!


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Here are my new simple purple suede, the dress is DVF and the bag is NG.



Meg, you look great!!! I love your New Simple pumps with your DVF dress!!!


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Meg, you look great!!! I love your New Simple pumps with your DVF dress!!!


 Thanks Mittens, I bought the shoes to go with the dress. At least that is what I told myself .


----------



## chanel*liz

WS AD + express dress + chanel belt + lalique hoops (hard to see )


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Thanks Mittens, I bought the shoes to go with the dress. At least that is what I told myself .





It looks like you have the same addiction to DVF and CL's as I have. 
BTW your kitty is darling!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Meg:* I love the Reara on you!!!  I tried it on at Saks and it did nothing for me.  So jealous!

*Juicy:* What a cute outfit!  LOVE

*Chanel:* You always look like you stepped off the runway.


----------



## icecreamom

chanel*liz said:


> WS AD + express dress + chanel belt + lalique hoops (hard to see )



I love this combo, the dress looks so delicate. You look fantastic!


----------



## chanel*liz

*dukeprincess* & *icecreamom* so sweet


----------



## Melocoton

All these terrific purple suede shoes are divine!  ^love the ADs!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> WS AD + express dress + chanel belt + lalique hoops (hard to see )



Beautiful! How do you find the colour on your ADs? I want but I'm scared the dye job will be awful.


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> It looks like you have the same addiction to DVF and CL's as I have.
> BTW your kitty is darling!!!


 Thanks again Mittens. Yeah I do have a DVF addiction. That is how I ended up with a CL addiction. Like drugs DVF has lead me to the hard stuff . I can handle it....I am in control:shame:
Samantha the cat in the picture is a sweetheart but a real hand full.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *Meg:* I love the Reara on you!!!  I tried it on at Saks and it did nothing for me.  So jealous!
> 
> *Juicy:* What a cute outfit!  LOVE
> 
> *Chanel:* You always look like you stepped off the runway.


 Thanks Duke, once again I find it hard to believe that there was anything that didn't look good on you.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> WS AD + express dress + chanel belt + lalique hoops (hard to see )


 Gorgeous love the whole outfit on you.


----------



## chanel*liz

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! How do you find the colour on your ADs? I want but I'm scared the dye job will be awful.


 
I am actually REALLY lucky b/c both of the pairs I have (pink & jade) have perfect coloring!! I have heard and seen pictures of some pairs that didn't look too good, so I was nervous that would happen but it didn't! I don't think it's too frequent either - I have seen many pairs in the last few weeks at the sales and none have had any botched dye jobs.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

megt10 said:


> Here are my new simple purple suede, the dress is DVF and the bag is NG.


 
Love the DVF dress! The colors remind me of sherbet!!!


----------



## beagly911

Everyone looks so great!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Here are my new simple purple suede, the dress is DVF and the bag is NG.



Meg - Glad to see you over at the CL forum! DVF + CL = Perfection!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg - Glad to see you over at the CL forum! DVF + CL = Perfection!


 Thanks Sammi I should have more time really soon. The guys finished my closet todaysoon I am going to have to post all of my purchases from this past sale. There were many.


----------



## chanel*liz

Tonight - BCBG dress, RB daff, YSL muse bag, and jewelmint earrings


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> WS AD + express dress + chanel belt + lalique hoops (hard to see )


 


chanel*liz said:


> Tonight - BCBG dress, RB daff, YSL muse bag, and jewelmint earrings


 

Beautiful outfits *liz*!!!
You have the most gorgeous dresses and CLs!!!


----------



## 9distelle

chanel*liz said:


> WS AD + express dress + chanel belt + lalique hoops (hard to see )


your outfit & AD's, you look simply stunning!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> Tonight - BCBG dress, RB daff, YSL muse bag, and jewelmint earrings



You look great, as always!


----------



## icecreamom

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Here are some of my weekend outfit
> Lady Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Claude in Blue Acid Wash Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa


 
Love the modeling shots! So stylish


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Tonight - BCBG dress, RB daff, YSL muse bag, and jewelmint earrings


 Gorgeous as always!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Tonight - BCBG dress, RB daff, YSL muse bag, and jewelmint earrings



Love this outfit!! the colors are beautiful on you doll


----------



## too_cute

my outfit the last time i wore my simple 70s. btw it's winter in australia.


----------



## megt10

too_cute said:


> my outfit the last time i wore my simple 70s. btw it's winter in australia.


 Fabulous outfit and you look stunning in it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*too cute:* That dress is TOO CUTE!


----------



## too_cute

megt10 said:


> Fabulous outfit and you look stunning in it!





Dukeprincess said:


> *too cute:* That dress is TOO CUTE!


thanks guys.


----------



## Cityfashionista

chanel*liz said:


> WS AD + express dress + chanel belt + lalique hoops (hard to see )


 


chanel*liz said:


> Tonight - BCBG dress, RB daff, YSL muse bag, and jewelmint earrings


 


too_cute said:


> my outfit the last time i wore my simple 70s. btw it's winter in australia.


 
 You ladies are hot!


----------



## too_cute

thank you *Cityfashionista*


----------



## beagly911

At the "office"





25 lbs down, 25 more to go!


----------



## Cityfashionista

beagly911 said:


> At the "office"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 lbs down, 25 more to go!


 

Bringing sexy back to the office! Nice!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

too_cute said:


> my outfit the last time i wore my simple 70s. btw it's winter in australia.



sooo cute! Love the pink


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi I should have more time really soon. The guys finished my closet todaysoon I am going to have to post all of my purchases from this past sale. There were many.



Can't wait to see them all!


----------



## too_cute

dirtyaddiction said:


> sooo cute! Love the pink


thank you!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

My 3 Fibbia's and I at my birthday party two days ago!! I kept switching between these and my sonietta flats because the boat was soo rocky, I could barely walk! I can't wait to wear them on land!


----------



## mmmoussighi

beagly911 said:


> At the "office"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 lbs down, 25 more to go!


 
WAY TO GO!!!  25 lbs is no small accomplishment!!!  You look great!


----------



## shoegrl756

beagly911 said:


> At the "office"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 lbs down, 25 more to go!



 Great job! 25 lbs is not an easy task. Last summer I lost 32 lbs and a horrible bf.  It was definitely difficult but keep up the great work! It's all worth it in the end.


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> At the "office"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 lbs down, 25 more to go!


You look stunning, congrats!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Black Greasepaint Balacorta Flats


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> Black Greasepaint Balacorta Flats



Such a casual cool outfit! Looking great!


----------



## juicyjeans

aoqtpi said:


> Such a casual cool outfit! Looking great!


 
Thank you your a doll!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

juicyjeans said:


> Black Greasepaint Balacorta Flats



Love this! I love the color of your shirt on you.


----------



## juicyjeans

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> Love this! I love the color of your shirt on you.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

juicyjeans said:


> Black Greasepaint Balacorta Flats



Casual and comfortable !! Love it!


----------



## juicyjeans

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Casual and comfortable !! Love it!


 
thank you again! :urock:


----------



## chanel*liz

everyone looks great!!


----------



## beagly911

Cityfashionista said:


> Bringing sexy back to the office! Nice!


 


mmmoussighi said:


> WAY TO GO!!! 25 lbs is no small accomplishment!!! You look great!


 


shoegrl756 said:


> Great job! 25 lbs is not an easy task. Last summer I lost 32 lbs and a horrible bf.  It was definitely difficult but keep up the great work! It's all worth it in the end.


 


9distelle said:


> You look stunning, congrats!!!


 
Thank you all so much!! I hope to match the body to the legs and shoes...they deserve at least that much!! HA HA


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

top: Bebe
Jean: Hudson
Shoes: CL Yokamia
Belt: Hermes


----------



## chanel*liz

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> top: Bebe
> Jean: Hudson
> Shoes: CL Yokamia
> Belt: Hermes


 
Love the H & louboutins


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> Tonight - BCBG dress, RB daff, YSL muse bag, and jewelmint earrings



Stunning


----------



## hunniesochic

kat99 said:


> You look fantastic! Love that ombre dress
> 
> From my blog, suede VPs:



Chic!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982




----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ignore the mess!!!


----------



## poppyseed

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


 

Love the dress, my favourite colour of all times!!


----------



## aoqtpi

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> top: Bebe
> Jean: Hudson
> Shoes: CL Yokamia
> Belt: Hermes



You look fantastic!




NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>



Sexy mama! Happy birthday!




NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ignore the mess!!!



What mess? I was distracted by the hottie in the great outfit!  Love your nailpolish too!


----------



## juicyjeans

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> top: Bebe
> Jean: Hudson
> Shoes: CL Yokamia
> Belt: Hermes


Love the outfit *xoxo* 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


 


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ignore the mess!!!


 
*Nerdy *that dress id TDF! Love the color


----------



## megt10

Wow, everyone looks great. I am wearing DVF Alardo dress with CL Lady Pony 120.


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Wow, everyone looks great. I am wearing DVF Alardo dress with CL Lady Pony 120.



Meg, I love this DVF Alardo dress on you and your Lady Ponys!!!


----------



## Mittens34

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>



Nerdy, you look beautiful in your HL and your Pigalilis!!! Those are the most beautiful shoes. They look perfect on you!!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Mittens34

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ignore the mess!!!



I love this skirt with your CL's!!!


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Meg, I love this DVF Alardo dress on you and your Lady Ponys!!!


 Thanks MittensI need to get all my purchases together and post them.


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>



*Nerdy*-- you look absolutely amazing!! that HL looks like it was made for you! and the shoes.. well.. fabulous! happy birthday!


----------



## hunniesochic

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> top: Bebe
> Jean: Hudson
> Shoes: CL Yokamia
> Belt: Hermes





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ignore the mess!!!





megt10 said:


> Wow, everyone looks great. I am wearing DVF Alardo dress with CL Lady Pony 120.



You all look FABULOUS! every time I see this thread it inspires me to dress up and wear my CL but I'm too lazy or always working. I'll contribute to this thread soon but in the meantime I'm going to enjoy looking at the photos here.


----------



## Mittens34

I'm wearing my Nude Ron Rons again with a DVF dress.


----------



## juicyjeans

Mittens34 said:


> I'm wearing my Nude Ron Rons again with a DVF dress.


 
Great dress! You look stunning


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> I'm wearing my Nude Ron Rons again with a DVF dress.


 
Gorgeous Mittens! Love the workout equipment in the background. That is how you always looks so fab!


----------



## Mittens34

juicyjeans said:


> Great dress! You look stunning



Thanks so much Juicyjeans!!!


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Mittens! Love the workout equipment in the background. That is how you always looks so fab!



Thank you Meg!!! Thank you for noticing my workout equipment in the background. I'm so embarrassed, because that is the only full length mirror we have in our house. I need to upgrade my closet like yours with a new mirror!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>



Happy birthday *Nerdy*, you look amazing - that outfit was made for you right down to the Pigalilis  I love your casual Friday look too, very effortless yet chic!




megt10 said:


> Wow, everyone looks great. I am wearing DVF Alardo dress with CL Lady Pony 120.


You look great *Meg* and so tall and modelesque.. that dress is lovely!



Mittens34 said:


> I'm wearing my Nude Ron Rons again with a DVF dress.


DVF and CL - you can never go wrong, love your Nude Ron Rons!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

nerdybirdy1982 said:


>



LOVE this


----------



## juicyjeans

No name pirple top
JCrew Linen Skirt
Purple Sude Simples


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


 
*L*, aren't we around the same size? I need to borrow this dress STAT!!  You look amazing!  




NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ignore the mess!!!


 
OMG what a mess!

 hehe just kidding... lovely babe!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

wow it's been so long since I've been back on this thread so I know I missed a lot but you ladies look phenomenal 



chanel*liz said:


> Tonight - BCBG dress, RB daff, YSL muse bag, and jewelmint earrings


This is flawless!  I really love this dress with your skintone too!



too_cute said:


> my outfit the last time i wore my simple 70s. btw it's winter in australia.


Adorable! I miss the land of Oz.  I lived there for about 6 months in Brisbane and it was amazing! 




beagly911 said:


> At the "office"
> 25 lbs down, 25 more to go!


Looking good and congrats on your weight loss! You look so happy!



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> My 3 Fibbia's and I at my birthday party two days ago!! I kept switching between these and my sonietta flats because the boat was soo rocky, I could barely walk! I can't wait to wear them on land!


You look so adorable here!  Everytime I see the 3 Fibs I think they are such a ladylike shoe.  Happy belated btw 



juicyjeans said:


> Black Greasepaint Balacorta Flats


I love the pop of color your blouse gives the outfit - very casual chic!



xoxojennyxoxo said:


> top: Bebe
> Jean: Hudson
> Shoes: CL Yokamia
> Belt: Hermes


Jenny you look great!  Unfortunately I can't stop eyeing the bookcase behind you lol 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


Jeez Nerdy don't hurt nobody!  You look amazing absolutely amazing in that HL dress 



Mittens34 said:


> I'm wearing my Nude Ron Rons again with a DVF dress.


Love this dress to bits and pieces!!  I have to say all of you DVF girls are making me think I need to pick up a dress really!



juicyjeans said:


> No name pirple top
> JCrew Linen Skirt
> Purple Sude Simples


Yum purple suede simples! Ah ah I die! 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ignore the mess!!!


 
Love it!  Um this is what my room looks like all the time  It's a bit tragic really 



megt10 said:


> Wow, everyone looks great. I am wearing DVF Alardo dress with CL Lady Pony 120.


Meg you are chic beyond words!  I absolutely love both this dress and your haircut!


----------



## juicyjeans

VeryStylishGirl said:


> wow it's been so long since I've been back on this thread so I know I missed a lot but you ladies look phenomenal
> 
> 
> This is flawless! I really love this dress with your skintone too!
> 
> 
> Adorable! I miss the land of Oz. I lived there for about 6 months in Brisbane and it was amazing!
> 
> 
> Looking good and congrats on your weight loss! You look so happy!
> 
> 
> You look so adorable here! Everytime I see the 3 Fibs I think they are such a ladylike shoe. Happy belated btw
> 
> 
> I love the pop of color your blouse gives the outfit - very casual chic!
> 
> 
> Jenny you look great! Unfortunately I can't stop eyeing the bookcase behind you lol
> 
> 
> Jeez Nerdy don't hurt nobody! You look amazing absolutely amazing in that HL dress
> 
> 
> Love this dress to bits and pieces!! I have to say all of you DVF girls are making me think I need to pick up a dress really!
> 
> 
> Yum purple suede simples! Ah ah I die!
> 
> 
> Love it! Um this is what my room looks like all the time  It's a bit tragic really
> 
> 
> Meg you are chic beyond words! I absolutely love both this dress and your haircut!


----------



## too_cute

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Adorable! I miss the land of Oz.  I lived there for about 6 months in Brisbane and it was amazing!


thank you  you should come visit australia again.  it's (as you know)  amazing! i've lived here for 4 years and love it.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


 

 wowzaaaaa! lookin' good girlie!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> No name pirple top
> JCrew Linen Skirt
> Purple Sude Simples



Lookin' good! I love this outfit! And I love the attitude of your stance!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

VeryStylishGirl said:


> wow it's been so long since I've been back on this thread so I know I missed a lot but you ladies look phenomenal
> 
> 
> You look so adorable here!  Everytime I see the 3 Fibs I think they are such a ladylike shoe.  Happy belated btw




thank you!!!!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

wow everyone looks amazing!!!


----------



## swann26

that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## babysweetums

xx


----------



## misskia

Ok so after watching quietly for so long, I decided to jump in and get my feet wet but Im using an Ipad and pics won't upload. That sucks!


----------



## aoqtpi

babysweetums said:


> xx



You look hot! I love the Toutenboucles!


----------



## Emma4790

Me on a night out with BF.....
wearing Mint Velvet jacket, New Look Dress and Nude Fifis! 












Thanks for letting me share....


----------



## Mittens34

juicyjeans said:


> No name pirple top
> JCrew Linen Skirt
> Purple Sude Simples



Juicyjeans I love your Purple Suede Simples with you JCrew skirt.


----------



## Mittens34

heiress-ox said:


> Happy birthday *Nerdy*, you look amazing - that outfit was made for you right down to the Pigalilis  I love your casual Friday look too, very effortless yet chic!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great *Meg* and so tall and modelesque.. that dress is lovely!
> 
> 
> DVF and CL - you can never go wrong, love your Nude Ron Rons!



Thank you Heiress!!!


----------



## Mittens34

VeryStylishGirl said:


> wow it's been so long since I've been back on this thread so I know I missed a lot but you ladies look phenomenal
> 
> 
> This is flawless!  I really love this dress with your skintone too!
> 
> 
> Adorable! I miss the land of Oz.  I lived there for about 6 months in Brisbane and it was amazing!
> 
> 
> Looking good and congrats on your weight loss! You look so happy!
> 
> 
> You look so adorable here!  Everytime I see the 3 Fibs I think they are such a ladylike shoe.  Happy belated btw
> 
> 
> I love the pop of color your blouse gives the outfit - very casual chic!
> 
> 
> Jenny you look great!  Unfortunately I can't stop eyeing the bookcase behind you lol
> 
> 
> Jeez Nerdy don't hurt nobody!  You look amazing absolutely amazing in that HL dress
> 
> 
> Love this dress to bits and pieces!!  I have to say all of you DVF girls are making me think I need to pick up a dress really!
> 
> 
> Yum purple suede simples! Ah ah I die!
> 
> 
> Love it!  Um this is what my room looks like all the time  It's a bit tragic really
> 
> 
> Meg you are chic beyond words!  I absolutely love both this dress and your haircut!



Thank you VeryStylishGirl


----------



## Mittens34

Emma4790 said:


> Me on a night out with BF.....
> wearing Mint Velvet jacket, New Look Dress and Nude Fifis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....



You look so pretty. I love your New Look Dress and Nude Fifis!!!


----------



## Emma4790

Thank you mittens34!


----------



## juicyjeans

aoqtpi said:


> Lookin' good! I love this outfit! And I love the attitude of your stance!


 
thank you *aoqtpi *



Emma4790 said:


> Me on a night out with BF.....
> wearing Mint Velvet jacket, New Look Dress and Nude Fifis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....


 
*Emma *you look gorge! 



Mittens34 said:


> Juicyjeans I love your Purple Suede Simples with you JCrew skirt.


 
*Mittens *


----------



## aoqtpi

Emma4790 said:


> Me on a night out with BF.....
> wearing Mint Velvet jacket, New Look Dress and Nude Fifis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....



LOVE love this! Mandarin + Eb = great colour combo!


----------



## Hipployta

Today's outfit
Stop Staring Dress
VP Spikes









But look what happened!  I guess they're NC bound for repair and vibram


----------



## BattyBugs

You all look gorgeous!


----------



## Hipployta

Dinner with Mom on Tuesday
Trashy Diva dress
Glitter York Jenny sling


----------



## heiress-ox

Hipployta said:


> Dinner with Mom on Tuesday
> Trashy Diva dress
> Glitter York Jenny sling



You always look fabulous and chic *Hipployta*. I especially love the Jenny Glitter Yorks 

Sorry to see about your VP Spikes, how'd you manage that one? At least they can be repaired.


----------



## Hipployta

heiress-ox said:


> You always look fabulous and chic *Hipployta*. I especially love the Jenny Glitter Yorks
> 
> Sorry to see about your VP Spikes, how'd you manage that one? At least they can be repaired.



Thank you!

Walking out of a mall in Coral Gables my heel stuck in the crack in the pavement (one of those artsy pretty cracked marble types or something). When I pulled my heel out it was a wounded.

Also if those are the Alti in your avatar you are totally changing my mind about them because they look fabulous on you


----------



## megt10

heiress-ox said:


> Happy birthday *Nerdy*, you look amazing - that outfit was made for you right down to the Pigalilis  I love your casual Friday look too, very effortless yet chic!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great *Meg* and so tall and modelesque.. that dress is lovely!
> Wow that is such a nice compliment thank you.
> 
> DVF and CL - you can never go wrong, love your Nude Ron Rons!


 


This is flawless! I really love this dress with your skintone too!


Adorable! I miss the land of Oz. I lived there for about 6 months in Brisbane and it was amazing! 


Looking good and congrats on your weight loss! You look so happy!


You look so adorable here! Everytime I see the 3 Fibs I think they are such a ladylike shoe. Happy belated btw 


I love the pop of color your blouse gives the outfit - very casual chic!


Jenny you look great! Unfortunately I can't stop eyeing the bookcase behind you lol 


Jeez Nerdy don't hurt nobody! You look amazing absolutely amazing in that HL dress 


Love this dress to bits and pieces!! I have to say all of you DVF girls are making me think I need to pick up a dress really!


Yum purple suede simples! Ah ah I die! 


Love it! Um this is what my room looks like all the time  It's a bit tragic really 


Meg you are chic beyond words! I absolutely love both this dress and your haircut! 
Thank you Very Stylish
[/QUOTE]



Mittens34 said:


> Thank you Meg!!! Thank you for noticing my workout equipment in the background. I'm so embarrassed, because that is the only full length mirror we have in our house. I need to upgrade my closet like yours with a new mirror!!!


Hey seeing your workout equipment and awesome figure has inspired me to get back to the gym. I know what you mean about the full length mirror. We now have 2 one behind the door and the other upstairs in my new closet. When we moved into our house it was like a house of mirrors, very 80's and way too much info especially first thing in the morning .


----------



## megt10

Emma4790 said:


> Me on a night out with BF.....
> wearing Mint Velvet jacket, New Look Dress and Nude Fifis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....


 
Wow you look gorgeous. I love the whole outfit.


----------



## megt10

Hipployta said:


> Today's outfit
> Stop Staring Dress
> VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look what happened! I guess they're NC bound for repair and vibram


 
I love your whole look and your shoes are TDF. I am so sorry that happend to those gorgeous shoes but you should be able to get them repaired without much of a problem.


----------



## megt10

juicyjeans said:


> No name pirple top
> JCrew Linen Skirt
> Purple Sude Simples


 
Such a cute outfit. I have the same shoes and just love them.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hipployta said:


> Today's outfit
> Stop Staring Dress
> VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look what happened!  I guess they're NC bound for repair and vibram



Great!! Love the background !


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Emma4790 said:


> Me on a night out with BF.....
> wearing Mint Velvet jacket, New Look Dress and Nude Fifis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....



Doll, perfect!! I like the combination, blue dress plus nude shoes


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> top: Bebe
> Jean: Hudson
> Shoes: CL Yokamia
> Belt: Hermes



You're beautiful, nice outfit Jenny!!


----------



## HeelBeyotch

That coat is soo cute. I love it!



Emma4790 said:


> Me on a night out with BF.....
> wearing Mint Velvet jacket, New Look Dress and Nude Fifis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....


----------



## aoqtpi

Hipployta said:


> Today's outfit
> Stop Staring Dress
> VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look what happened!  I guess they're NC bound for repair and vibram



You look great! Hope you picked up a lil summin' summin' in that shoe department!  




Hipployta said:


> Dinner with Mom on Tuesday
> Trashy Diva dress
> Glitter York Jenny sling



Beautiful! Your second pose is too cute!


----------



## juicyjeans

megt10 said:


> Such a cute outfit. I have the same shoes and just love them.


 
thank you


----------



## icecreamom

Hipployta said:


> Today's outfit
> Stop Staring Dress
> VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look what happened!  I guess they're NC bound for repair and vibram


 
Love this! You look very pretty


----------



## ilovecocohanel

A "repeated" nicole miller dress but of course with different shoes and bag

CL Black python crystal altadama
Hermes Black Box Kelly Cut GHW


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> This is flawless! I really love this dress with your skintone too!
> 
> 
> Adorable! I miss the land of Oz. I lived there for about 6 months in Brisbane and it was amazing!
> 
> 
> Looking good and congrats on your weight loss! You look so happy!
> 
> 
> You look so adorable here! Everytime I see the 3 Fibs I think they are such a ladylike shoe. Happy belated btw
> 
> 
> I love the pop of color your blouse gives the outfit - very casual chic!
> 
> 
> Jenny you look great! Unfortunately I can't stop eyeing the bookcase behind you lol
> 
> 
> Jeez Nerdy don't hurt nobody! You look amazing absolutely amazing in that HL dress
> 
> 
> Love this dress to bits and pieces!! I have to say all of you DVF girls are making me think I need to pick up a dress really!
> 
> 
> Yum purple suede simples! Ah ah I die!
> 
> 
> Love it! Um this is what my room looks like all the time  It's a bit tragic really
> 
> 
> Meg you are chic beyond words! I absolutely love both this dress and your haircut!
> Thank you Very Stylish


 

Hey seeing your workout equipment and awesome figure has inspired me to get back to the gym. I know what you mean about the full length mirror. We now have 2 one behind the door and the other upstairs in my new closet. When we moved into our house it was like a house of mirrors, very 80's and way too much info especially first thing in the morning .[/QUOTE]

Meg, you so sweet. You have a perfect figure and look wonderful in all of your DVF dresses.  I wish I could wear a size 2!!!


----------



## Mittens34

Hipployta said:


> Today's outfit
> Stop Staring Dress
> VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look what happened!  I guess they're NC bound for repair and vibram



I love your VP Spikes!!!


----------



## Mittens34

ilovecocohanel said:


> A "repeated" nicole miller dress but of course with different shoes and bag
> 
> CL Black python crystal altadama
> Hermes Black Box Kelly Cut GHW



You look beautiful!!!


----------



## poppyseed

ilovecocohanel said:


> A "repeated" nicole miller dress but of course with different shoes and bag
> 
> CL Black python crystal altadama
> Hermes Black Box Kelly Cut GHW


 

That's a stunning outfit! Love your dress


----------



## heiress-ox

Hipployta said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Walking out of a mall in Coral Gables my heel stuck in the crack in the pavement (one of those artsy pretty cracked marble types or something). When I pulled my heel out it was a wounded.
> 
> Also if those are the Alti in your avatar you are totally changing my mind about them because they look fabulous on you



Oh no - I hate those kind of uneven grounds for that! Also thank you, but my avi shoes are the Bianca in some shots I think they look like the Alti a lot too!


----------



## bagfashionista




----------



## poppyseed

^^LOVE the detail on your top, so beautiful!!


----------



## Hipployta

megt10 said:


> I love your whole look and your shoes are TDF. I am so sorry that happend to those gorgeous shoes but you should be able to get them repaired without much of a problem.



Thank you and I hope so too. I'm going to call them up today. I am going to join the vibram club now too while I'm at it



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Great!! Love the background !



LOL...me too



aoqtpi said:


> You look great! Hope you picked up a lil summin' summin' in that shoe department!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Your second pose is too cute!



Well...I didn't get anything for myself but I did buy my Mom her first pair of Loubs. She ended up picking Simples 70 for something she could wear often. 



icecreamom said:


> Love this! You look very pretty



Thank you!



Mittens34 said:


> I love your VP Spikes!!!



I love them too...though not my preferred height they are pretty comfy



heiress-ox said:


> Oh no - I hate those kind of uneven grounds for that! Also thank you, but my avi shoes are the Bianca in some shots I think they look like the Alti a lot too!



Me too...oh Bianca? Well I have about three pairs of those so SHOE TWIN!


----------



## aoqtpi

ilovecocohanel said:


> A "repeated" nicole miller dress but of course with different shoes and bag
> 
> CL Black python crystal altadama
> Hermes Black Box Kelly Cut GHW



Love! OMG the crystal python 



bagfashionista said:


>




What a beautiful, classic look! This is a style I aspire to!


----------



## juicyjeans




----------



## dirtyaddiction

ilovecocohanel said:


> A "repeated" nicole miller dress but of course with different shoes and bag
> 
> CL Black python crystal altadama
> Hermes Black Box Kelly Cut GHW



love it!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Taupe Minibouts 











Deroba espadrilles 











Thank you so much for letting me share


----------



## icecreamom

Nhu Nhu said:


> Taupe Minibouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deroba espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share



Great shots! Your Bals look so yummy!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


>



Very pretty outfit!




Nhu Nhu said:


> Taupe Minibouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deroba espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share



I always love when you post - you're far too cute and always well dressed!


----------



## juicyjeans

aoqtpi said:


> Very pretty outfit!
> 
> 
> I always love when you post - you're far too cute and always well dressed!


 
Thank you *aoqtpi *your kind words are always appreciated!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Hipployta said:


> Today's outfit
> Stop Staring Dress
> VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look what happened!  I guess they're NC bound for repair and vibram


 


Hipployta said:


> Dinner with Mom on Tuesday
> Trashy Diva dress
> Glitter York Jenny sling


 
You look amazing!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Nhu Nhu said:


> Taupe Minibouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deroba espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share


 
great photos!!


----------



## BijouBleu

This is less an outfit outfit, more costume - Boulimas out to see Harry Potter tonight. The girls dressed as schoolgirls. (I went to Catholic school and the nuns would KILL me if they saw this


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BijouBleu said:


> This is less an outfit outfit, more costume - Boulimas out to see Harry Potter tonight. The girls dressed as schoolgirls. (I went to Catholic school and the nuns would KILL me if they saw this



Lmao!! You look great!! I gotta go to see Harry Potter too hehe


----------



## heiress-ox

BijouBleu said:


> This is less an outfit outfit, more costume - Boulimas out to see Harry Potter tonight. The girls dressed as schoolgirls. (I went to Catholic school and the nuns would KILL me if they saw this



Love this, I wore my CLs last night to see Harry Potter too!


----------



## heiress-ox

bagfashionista said:


>



This outfit is totally my kind of ideal style, simple yet stylish! I love the top detailing!



Nhu Nhu said:


> Taupe Minibouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deroba espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share



*Wendy*, you look great! I always love your pairings!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks fabulous!!!!


----------



## cts900

Everyone is so lovely.  I am super causal today for "Winnie the Pooh" with the kids. Seeing you all looking so pretty is inspiring!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Going to See Phantom in VEGAS 

glitter ron ron


----------



## JustWantToPeek

On Our Way To See VIVA Elvis Show 

volnay sandal


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Pool day in VIVA 

Bilboa Wedge


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Ronron At The Phantom


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Hyper Prive at Bachelorette Party VIVA


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Feticha At Wedding


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Differa At Britney Spears Show Vegas


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Viva elvis Show

Volnay


----------



## RedBottomLover

JustWantToPeek said:


> Viva elvis Show
> 
> Volnay


all of your pictures are stunning! love all your looks!


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

JustWantToPeek said:


> Pool day in VIVA
> 
> Bilboa Wedge


  love your necklace!! if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it/how much? i think i need to own this


----------



## dirtyaddiction

JustWantToPeek said:


> Viva elvis Show
> 
> Volnay



i love all your outfit pics! You and your friends look great!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

dirtyaddiction said:


> i love all your outfit pics! You and your friends look great!



thanks very much :o)


----------



## JustWantToPeek

redbottomlover said:


> all of your pictures are stunning! Love all your looks!



ty rbl


----------



## AEGIS

cute!



bagfashionista said:


>




you and your friends are so cute!




JustWantToPeek said:


> Going to See Phantom in VEGAS
> 
> glitter ron ron





JustWantToPeek said:


> Viva elvis Show
> 
> Volnay


----------



## skislope15

Love this dress whose it by? It would cover my baby bump really well lol




JustWantToPeek said:


> Going to See Phantom in VEGAS
> 
> glitter ron ron


----------



## BijouBleu

JustWantToPeek said:


> Going to See Phantom in VEGAS
> 
> glitter ron ron





JustWantToPeek said:


> Feticha At Wedding



Looove these! That hat.....I die! I love hats.


----------



## jenayb

JustWantToPeek said:


> Feticha At Wedding





JustWantToPeek said:


> Differa At Britney Spears Show Vegas





JustWantToPeek said:


> Viva elvis Show
> 
> Volnay



Awesome! A fellow Arizonan! 

Great outfits! I miss Vegas!!


----------



## BijouBleu

Siouxsie flats (new to me) running errands this AM.


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Siouxsie flats (new to me) running errands this AM.



Love the casual look!


----------



## aoqtpi

JustWantToPeek said:


> Going to See Phantom in VEGAS
> 
> glitter ron ron



You look fabulous in all of your outfits! This one is possibly my favourite because of the sparkle!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BijouBleu said:


> Siouxsie flats (new to me) running errands this AM.



I love the entire outfit -- you look great!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Im Shoe-ish said:


> love your necklace!! if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it/how much? i think i need to own this




thanks so much . a friend of mine got me it downtown LA at a sample sale , not sure how much


----------



## laleeza

wow - everyone looks so fabulous!! I am sooooo not worthy :worthy:
great pics ladies!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

skislope15 said:


> Love this dress whose it by? It would cover my baby bump really well lol



this is Miss T by Trina Turk ... i Love this dress

thx for your kind words :o)


----------



## JustWantToPeek

BijouBleu said:


> Looove these! That hat.....I die! I love hats.



Thanks so much


----------



## JustWantToPeek

jenaywins said:


> Awesome! A fellow Arizonan!
> 
> Great outfits! I miss Vegas!!



Thank you Thank You .... yes i want to go back :o(


----------



## JustWantToPeek

aoqtpi said:


> You look fabulous in all of your outfits! This one is possibly my favourite because of the sparkle!




thx !


----------



## Moonbeam1976

Emma4790 said:


> Me on a night out with BF.....
> wearing Mint Velvet jacket, New Look Dress and Nude Fifis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....



emma - OMG - you are such a lovely looking girl -- i am so jealous of you --  i would love to have the confidence to be out and about wearing nice dresses and shoes


----------



## megt10

JustWantToPeek said:


> Viva elvis Show
> 
> Volnay


 
Wow I love all your outfits and shoes, you look fabulous!


----------



## megt10

BijouBleu said:


> Siouxsie flats (new to me) running errands this AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/people/12152067@N08/


 Love to see someone styling just running errands, love the look.


----------



## megt10

The first time I am wear my CL Balota 120 Glitter from the NAP sale. The dress is DVF.


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> The first time I am wear my CL Balota 120 Glitter from the NAP sale. The dress is DVF.



Great combo! That dress is so fun!


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Great combo! That dress is so fun!


 
Thank you. I love this dress. I saw it on another PFer and had to hunt it down .


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> The first time I am wear my CL Balota 120 Glitter from the NAP sale. The dress is DVF.


 
Awesome outfit and I love the Balota. I didn't think I liked them until I saw them on you...hmmm.


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> The first time I am wear my CL Balota 120 Glitter from the NAP sale. The dress is DVF.


 
really cute, love the combo


----------



## shockboogie

Wore my* Grey Watersnake Altadama 140s* to my niece's debut the other evening.
Dress by Carmen Marc Valvo, Juliette Jake crocodile clutch, Joomi Lim pearls and spikes necklace worn as a bracelet, Chanel J12 with diamond markers, & Chanel pearl teardrop earrings.


----------



## BijouBleu

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love the entire outfit -- you look great!



Thank you!



jenaywins said:


> Love the casual look!



Thanks* J*!



megt10 said:


> The first time I am wear my CL Balota 120 Glitter from the NAP sale. The dress is DVF.



Great combo


----------



## BijouBleu

Black suede MBB to 2 birthday parties last night.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Awesome outfit and I love the Balota. I didn't think I liked them until I saw them on you...hmmm.


 
I was on the fence with these shoes as well. The more I saw them though the more I liked them. I ended up getting them 3 days before they went on sale at NAP. I was lucky though and they gave me a credit for the difference which I have yet to use. Proabaly more shoes .



chanel*liz said:


> really cute, love the combo


 Thanks you Liz.


BijouBleu said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks* J*!
> 
> 
> 
> Great combo


 Thank you so much.


----------



## megt10

BijouBleu said:


> Black suede MBB to 2 birthday parties last night.


 Stunning outfit!


----------



## megt10

shockboogie said:


> Wore my* Grey Watersnake Altadama 140s* to my niece's debut the other evening.
> Dress by Carmen Marc Valvo, Juliette Jake crocodile clutch, Joomi Lim pearls and spikes necklace worn as a bracelet, Chanel J12 with diamond markers, & Chanel pearl teardrop earrings.


 Totally Gorgeous! You couldn't look better.


----------



## AEGIS

BijouBleu said:


> Siouxsie flats (new to me) running errands this AM.



cute!



megt10 said:


> The first time I am wear my CL Balota 120 Glitter from the NAP sale. The dress is DVF.



adorbs!



beagly911 said:


> Awesome outfit and I love the Balota. I didn't think I liked them until I saw them on you...hmmm.




check to see if they're still at Barneys.  They're 2nd cut now.  Might have to hurry before they go to their Warehouse.




shockboogie said:


> Wore my* Grey Watersnake Altadama 140s* to my niece's debut the other evening.
> Dress by Carmen Marc Valvo, Juliette Jake crocodile clutch, Joomi Lim pearls and spikes necklace worn as a bracelet, Chanel J12 with diamond markers, & Chanel pearl teardrop earrings.




stunning!




BijouBleu said:


> Black suede MBB to 2 birthday parties last night.




hope you didn't outshine the bday girls! you look stunning!


----------



## icecreamom

shockboogie said:


> Wore my* Grey Watersnake Altadama 140s* to my niece's debut the other evening.
> Dress by Carmen Marc Valvo, Juliette Jake crocodile clutch, Joomi Lim pearls and spikes necklace worn as a bracelet, Chanel J12 with diamond markers, & Chanel pearl teardrop earrings.





BijouBleu said:


> Black suede MBB to 2 birthday parties last night.



Ladies you look fantastic, those dresses are stunning!


----------



## chanel*liz

casual today - une plume wedges in nude with bebe top, moschino shorts, and hermes birkin


----------



## l.a_girl19

shockboogie said:


> Wore my* Grey Watersnake Altadama 140s* to my niece's debut the other evening.
> Dress by Carmen Marc Valvo, Juliette Jake crocodile clutch, Joomi Lim pearls and spikes necklace worn as a bracelet, Chanel J12 with diamond markers, & Chanel pearl teardrop earrings.



You look beautiful! Love the dress!



BijouBleu said:


> Black suede MBB to 2 birthday parties last night.


black suede MBBs! I still feel like the black suede are the prettiest! I wish I had a pair!!! Gorgeous dress!




chanel*liz said:


> [
> casual today - une plume wedges in nude with bebe top, moschino shorts, and hermes birkin



That top is amazing! Who is it by? And your Birkin is TDF. I am dying for a white 35cm togo, chevre or clemence Birkin with GHW. It is my dream bag!! You are so lucky!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

l.a_girl19 said:


> You look beautiful! Love the dress!
> 
> 
> black suede MBBs! I still feel like the black suede are the prettiest! I wish I had a pair!!! Gorgeous dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That top is amazing! Who is it by? And your Birkin is TDF. I am dying for a white 35cm togo, chevre or clemence Birkin with GHW. It is my dream bag!! You are so lucky!!!


aw you're so sweet! yes the birkin is a gorgeous bag i hope you get one!  and the top is from bebe, a great deal too!


----------



## aoqtpi

shockboogie said:


> Wore my* Grey Watersnake Altadama 140s* to my niece's debut the other evening.
> Dress by Carmen Marc Valvo, Juliette Jake crocodile clutch, Joomi Lim pearls and spikes necklace worn as a bracelet, Chanel J12 with diamond markers, & Chanel pearl teardrop earrings.



Beautiful outfit! You're stunning!




BijouBleu said:


> Black suede MBB to 2 birthday parties last night.



Gorgeous dress! You have an amazing figure!




chanel*liz said:


> casual today - une plume wedges in nude with bebe top, moschino shorts, and hermes birkin



Liz, you always look nothing short of fabulous!


----------



## cts900

*chanel*liz*: I adore your top. 

*Bijou*: I love both looks but ESPECIALLY your running errands outfit.  LOVE! 

*shock*: You are stunning.  Your dress is almost as lovely as you are.  

*meg*: Very pretty dress.  I like the combo! 

*JustWantToPeek*: Some intense fabulous in those pics.  You all look like you had a blast! 

Me for a work meeting in my beloved brown Ron Ron 100s:


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *chanel*liz*: I adore your top.
> 
> *Bijou*: I love both looks but ESPECIALLY your running errands outfit.  LOVE!
> 
> *shock*: You are stunning.  Your dress is almost as lovely as you are.
> 
> *meg*: Very pretty dress.  I like the combo!
> 
> *JustWantToPeek*: Some intense fabulous in those pics.  You all look like you had a blast!
> 
> Me for a work meeting in my beloved brown Ron Ron 100s:



You are looking amazing mama! Super casual.


----------



## BijouBleu

AEGIS said:


> hope you didn't outshine the bday girls! you look stunning!



Thanks *Aegis*! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> black suede MBBs! I still feel like the black suede are the prettiest! I wish I had a pair!!! Gorgeous dress!
> 
> Thanks* L.A.*!! I love suede! I thought about the calf but none of the MBBs grabbed me until the black suede. Your framboise are pretty fab though
> 
> 
> That top is amazing! Who is it by? And your Birkin is TDF. I am dying for a white 35cm togo, chevre or clemence Birkin with GHW. It is my dream bag!! You are so lucky!!!





aoqtpi said:


> Gorgeous dress! You have an amazing figure!



Thanks* aoqtpi* - the figure is thanks to the "buy a house and work on it yourself diet" :lolots:




cts900 said:


> *chanel*liz*: I adore your top.
> 
> *Bijou*: I love both looks but ESPECIALLY your running errands outfit.  LOVE!
> 
> *shock*: You are stunning.  Your dress is almost as lovely as you are.
> 
> *meg*: Very pretty dress.  I like the combo!
> 
> *JustWantToPeek*: Some intense fabulous in those pics.  You all look like you had a blast!
> 
> Me for a work meeting in my beloved brown Ron Ron 100s:



 Thanks *CTS*! 

Love your meeting look. The pink is the perfect pop for that outfit.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> casual today - une plume wedges in nude with bebe top, moschino shorts, and hermes birkin


 Love the whole look, totally gorgeous.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BijouBleu said:


> Black suede MBB to 2 birthday parties last night.



Doll, love your dress, it is perfect with your black MBB


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> casual today - une plume wedges in nude with bebe top, moschino shorts, and hermes birkin



perfect matching!! 10 stars!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

JustWantToPeek said:


> Feticha At Wedding



WOW  Both look awesome!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

JustWantToPeek said:


> Viva elvis Show
> 
> Volnay



Really love those!! Love your style doll!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bagfashionista said:


>



perfect matching!!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Date night with the hubby 






Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)





(not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Gorgeous shoes and woman^. I love your dog as well.


----------



## juicyjeans

cts900 said:


> *chanel*liz*: I adore your top.
> 
> *Bijou*: I love both looks but ESPECIALLY your running errands outfit. LOVE!
> 
> *shock*: You are stunning. Your dress is almost as lovely as you are.
> 
> *meg*: Very pretty dress. I like the combo!
> 
> *JustWantToPeek*: Some intense fabulous in those pics. You all look like you had a blast!
> 
> Me for a work meeting in my beloved brown Ron Ron 100s:


 


shockboogie said:


> Wore my* Grey Watersnake Altadama 140s* to my niece's debut the other evening.
> Dress by Carmen Marc Valvo, Juliette Jake crocodile clutch, Joomi Lim pearls and spikes necklace worn as a bracelet, Chanel J12 with diamond markers, & Chanel pearl teardrop earrings.


 


BijouBleu said:


> Black suede MBB to 2 birthday parties last night.


 


chanel*liz said:


> casual today - une plume wedges in nude with bebe top, moschino shorts, and hermes birkin


 


SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic


 

Ladies you all look fantastic!


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic



absolutely love this outfit.. the mix of colors is great! you look stunning


----------



## jenayb

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic


 
I love your hair straight! It looks amazing!


----------



## jancedtif

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic



Gorgeous!  I wish I had your legs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are so beautiful, *songbird!*

*cts:*   (I mean, do you ever have a bad day?)


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Duke, Bijou*, and *jenay*! 

*Songbird*: You always looking stunning.  This is no exception...very pretty.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Xquisitely_uyen said:


> Gorgeous shoes and woman^. I love your dog as well.





juicyjeans said:


> Ladies you all look fantastic!





Im Shoe-ish said:


> absolutely love this outfit.. the mix of colors is great! you look stunning





jenaywins said:


> I love your hair straight! It looks amazing!





jancedtif said:


> Gorgeous!  I wish I had your legs!





Dukeprincess said:


> You are so beautiful, *songbird!*
> 
> *cts:*   (I mean, do you ever have a bad day?)





cts900 said:


> Thank you *Duke, Bijou*, and *jenay*!
> 
> *Songbird*: You always looking stunning.  This is no exception...very pretty.



sooo much ladies . You ladies are always so kind and supportive to me and each other. :tpfrox:


----------



## label24

You look amazing!!!!!! i love your channel!!!!




SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic


----------



## aoqtpi

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic



Beautiful! I love this outfit and your hair!


----------



## icecreamom

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic



Beautiful!


----------



## Mittens34

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic



You look so beautiful!!! I love your Pigalles!!!


----------



## Mittens34

chanel*liz said:


> casual today - une plume wedges in nude with bebe top, moschino shorts, and hermes birkin



I love your Birkin and your Bebe top!!!


----------



## megt10

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic


 Wow gorgeous all of it especially the dog


----------



## megt10

Today I just ran a bunch of errands. The dress is Helmut Lang and I love it. It is really like your lightest weight t-shirt. It is asymetrical but SO hates that so just pin it up when he is around. Shoes Clownita and LV bag.


----------



## r6girl2005

I love the color of your Birkin!



chanel*liz said:


> casual today - une plume wedges in nude with bebe top, moschino shorts, and hermes birkin



Adorable! I love the ruffles!



cts900 said:


>



You are such a beautiful lady! Those shoes look awesome with your skin tone!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic



You are darling, love your hairstyle



megt10 said:


> Today I just ran a bunch of errands. The dress is Helmut Lang and I love it. It is really like your lightest weight t-shirt. It is asymetrical but SO hates that so just pin it up when he is around. Shoes Clownita and LV bag.


----------



## chanel*liz

luxura paired with alice & olivia romper, jennifer miller necklace, and valentino purse


----------



## eldebrang

JustWantToPeek said:


> Pool day in VIVA
> 
> Bilboa Wedge


I love your hair  How do you keep it so healthy and shiny if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NANI1972

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic


Love your pics! You always look so adorbs.



megt10 said:


> Today I just ran a bunch of errands. The dress is Helmut Lang and I love it. It is really like your lightest weight t-shirt. It is asymetrical but SO hates that so just pin it up when he is around. Shoes Clownita and LV bag.


 
Lovely!



chanel*liz said:


> luxura paired with alice & olivia romper, jennifer miller necklace, and valentino purse


  So cute! Love the romper.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic


 
Love the shoes and the colorblocking!


----------



## BijouBleu

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Doll, love your dress, it is perfect with your black MBB





juicyjeans said:


> Ladies you all look fantastic!



 ladies!



chanel*liz said:


> luxura paired with alice & olivia romper, jennifer miller necklace, and valentino purse



Fabulous!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> luxura paired with alice & olivia romper, jennifer miller necklace, and valentino purse



Love your shoes!!


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Today I just ran a bunch of errands. The dress is Helmut Lang and I love it. It is really like your lightest weight t-shirt. It is asymetrical but SO hates that so just pin it up when he is around. Shoes Clownita and LV bag.



Meg I love your Helmut Lang with you Clownitas!!! You look wonderful!!!


----------



## Mittens34

chanel*liz said:


> luxura paired with alice & olivia romper, jennifer miller necklace, and valentino purse



ChanelLiz I love your Alice & Olivia romper with your Luxura. You look fantastic!!!


----------



## too_cute

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic


hot 



shockboogie said:


> Wore my Grey Watersnake Altadama 140s to my niece's debut the other evening.


pretty! 




BijouBleu said:


> Black suede MBB to 2 birthday parties last night.


you look great!



JustWantToPeek said:


> Differa At Britney Spears Show Vegas


looking good.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

chanel*liz said:


> luxura paired with alice & olivia romper, jennifer miller necklace, and valentino purse



love it!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Songbird i love your pics!


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Meg I love your Helmut Lang with you Clownitas!!! You look wonderful!!!


 Thanks Mittens. I love the Clownitas they are going to be a go to shoe for shopping and running errands. They are so comfortable and go with everything.


----------



## mmmoussighi

megt10 said:


> Today I just ran a bunch of errands. The dress is Helmut Lang and I love it. It is really like your lightest weight t-shirt. It is asymetrical but SO hates that so just pin it up when he is around. Shoes Clownita and LV bag.


 

I LOVE the Clownita!  Those are my go-to pair!  I'm actually wearing them today with some DVF slacks (pics to come, maybe). And you look great in them!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

JustWantToPeek said:


> Going to See Phantom in VEGAS
> 
> glitter ron ron


 

Love your looks! I bet you all had an amazing time! and how cute is your guy in his Rollerball spikes!?!? You wear color well


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic


 

so pretty! colorblocking totally has my heart right now, you look great


----------



## megt10

mmmoussighi said:


> I LOVE the Clownita!  Those are my go-to pair!  I'm actually wearing them today with some DVF slacks (pics to come, maybe). And you look great in them!



I can't wait to see! The Clownita really only caught my attention when I saw a pic of Reese Witherspoon wearing them while out shopping. I am really liking theme because they are understated


----------



## cts900

Thanks, *r6*!

Looking lovely as always *chanel* and *meg*!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> luxura paired with alice & olivia romper, jennifer miller necklace, and valentino purse



Great outfit!


----------



## pixiesparkle

*JustWantToPeek* my my my I love all your dresses!!! 
*shockboogie* you look so beautiful..
*SongbirdDiva* you look so chic and your pup is adorable!!!!
*chanel*liz* fab outfit as always =)


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Thanks, *r6*!
> 
> Looking lovely as always *chanel* and *meg*!!


 So Kind as always CTS, thank you


----------



## chanel*liz

everyone! 





another casual une plume day with gucci hat & united colors of benetton dress


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another casual une plume day with gucci hat & united colors of benetton dress



I love your style!

And what a gorgeous location!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chanel- *you look great! 

*meg- *fabulous! 

*songbird- *love your skirt!


----------



## cts900

chanel*liz said:


> everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another casual une plume day with gucci hat & united colors of benetton dress



Love that color!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *chanel- *you look great!
> 
> *meg- *fabulous!
> 
> *songbird- *love your skirt!



Thanks so much dezy!


----------



## Anton

love this dress, you look FABBBBB!! 



JustWantToPeek said:


> Going to See Phantom in VEGAS
> 
> glitter ron ron


----------



## Vale146

My outfit for dinner with a gf last night... don't mind the mess... packing up a lot of clothes right now!:shame:


----------



## AspenMai

Absolutely love this colour for the AD !!!!  Great outfit


----------



## hunniesochic

Vale146 said:


> My outfit for dinner with a gf last night... don't mind the mess... packing up a lot of clothes right now!:shame:
> 
> View attachment 1449242



Pretty!


----------



## Vale146

hunniesochic said:


> Pretty!





AspenMai said:


> Absolutely love this colour for the AD !!!!  Great outfit




Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

JustWantToPeek said:


> On Our Way To See VIVA Elvis Show
> 
> volnay sandal


 


JustWantToPeek said:


> Pool day in VIVA
> 
> Bilboa Wedge


 


JustWantToPeek said:


> Hyper Prive at Bachelorette Party VIVA


 


xoxojennyxoxo said:


> top: Bebe
> Jean: Hudson
> Shoes: CL Yokamia
> Belt: Hermes


 



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ignore the mess!!!


 


Mittens34 said:


> I'm wearing my Nude Ron Rons again with a DVF dress.


 


juicyjeans said:


> No name pirple top
> JCrew Linen Skirt
> Purple Sude Simples


 


Emma4790 said:


> Me on a night out with BF.....
> wearing Mint Velvet jacket, New Look Dress and Nude Fifis!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....


 


Hipployta said:


> Today's outfit
> Stop Staring Dress
> VP Spikes
> 
> 
> But look what happened! I guess they're NC bound for repair and vibram


 

You ladies look Fab!

Happy Birthday L. I can't wait to meet you IRL.


----------



## Cityfashionista

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


>


 


Hipployta said:


> Dinner with Mom on Tuesday
> Trashy Diva dress
> Glitter York Jenny sling


 


ilovecocohanel said:


> A "repeated" nicole miller dress but of course with different shoes and bag
> 
> CL Black python crystal altadama
> Hermes Black Box Kelly Cut GHW


 


bagfashionista said:


>


 


juicyjeans said:


>


 


Nhu Nhu said:


> Taupe Minibouts
> Deroba espadrilles
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share


 


BijouBleu said:


> This is less an outfit outfit, more costume - Boulimas out to see Harry Potter tonight. The girls dressed as schoolgirls. (I went to Catholic school and the nuns would KILL me if they saw this


 


BijouBleu said:


> Siouxsie flats (new to me) running errands this AM.


 
Fabulous!


----------



## Cityfashionista

megt10 said:


> The first time I am wear my CL Balota 120 Glitter from the NAP sale. The dress is DVF.


 


shockboogie said:


> Wore my* Grey Watersnake Altadama 140s* to my niece's debut the other evening.
> Dress by Carmen Marc Valvo, Juliette Jake crocodile clutch, Joomi Lim pearls and spikes necklace worn as a bracelet, Chanel J12 with diamond markers, & Chanel pearl teardrop earrings.


 


BijouBleu said:


> Black suede MBB to 2 birthday parties last night.


 


chanel*liz said:


> casual today - une plume wedges in nude with bebe top, moschino shorts, and hermes birkin


 


cts900 said:


> *chanel*liz*: I adore your top.
> 
> *Bijou*: I love both looks but ESPECIALLY your running errands outfit. LOVE!
> 
> *shock*: You are stunning. Your dress is almost as lovely as you are.
> 
> *meg*: Very pretty dress. I like the combo!
> 
> *JustWantToPeek*: Some intense fabulous in those pics. You all look like you had a blast!
> 
> Me for a work meeting in my beloved brown Ron Ron 100s:


 
beautiful ladies!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> beautiful ladies!



I've missed you! I know you're busy but post more


----------



## Cityfashionista

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic


 


megt10 said:


> Today I just ran a bunch of errands. The dress is Helmut Lang and I love it. It is really like your lightest weight t-shirt. It is asymetrical but SO hates that so just pin it up when he is around. Shoes Clownita and LV bag.


 


chanel*liz said:


> luxura paired with alice & olivia romper, jennifer miller necklace, and valentino purse


 


chanel*liz said:


> everyone!
> 
> another casual une plume day with gucci hat & united colors of benetton dress


 


JustWantToPeek said:


> Feticha At Wedding


 


JustWantToPeek said:


> Differa At Britney Spears Show Vegas


 

you all look great!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've missed you! I know you're busy but post more


 
Awh   I missed you too. I've been busy packing & respecting my ban.

I've kicked my addiction. I think. :shame:


----------



## FlipDiver

Sorry I've been MIA lately.  Everyone looks great!


----------



## FlipDiver

Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL


----------



## hunniesochic

FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL


Red hot!


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL



Loves it!!!! That colour is amazing with the gold Balotas!


----------



## cts900

You are a bombshell, *Flip*.  Period.


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL



OMG your figure is fantastic! Love this HL!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

everyone looks so fantastic  And I'm so jealous of all of you strutting around in your sexy heels, looking super fancy and glamorous!!!


----------



## carlinha

i am soooo far behind, but you all look fabulous!!! 

sorry if i couldn't comment on everyone individually!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL



You look so great on HL dresses, Awesome


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Vale146 said:


> My outfit for dinner with a gf last night... don't mind the mess... packing up a lot of clothes right now!:shame:
> 
> View attachment 1449242



Love those!! They look great on you!!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

My Jenny York 150 on the move with my mauve bcbg dress


----------



## Mittens34

FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL



Flip, you look perfect in you Red HL and Balotas!!!


----------



## Mittens34

ilovecocohanel said:


> My Jenny York 150 on the move with my mauve bcbg dress



I love your Jennys and you BCBG dress!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL


 
*Flip*  you look amazing  I have been secretly admiring Balota from a far...your pic makes it more and more obvious why! 



ilovecocohanel said:


> My Jenny York 150 on the move with my mauve bcbg dress


 
*ilovecocohanel *you look FAB!


----------



## juicyjeans

Here's my Roccia WS AD on their maiden voyage!


----------



## GCGDanielle

My first time posting an outfit pic in this thread.  I'm not nearly as stylish as the rest of you ladies! 
Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan, WHBM pedal pushers, and Bianca 140s to work:


----------



## aoqtpi

ilovecocohanel said:


> My Jenny York 150 on the move with my mauve bcbg dress



Beautiful! 




juicyjeans said:


> Here's my Roccia WS AD on their maiden voyage!



You look really good!




GCGDanielle said:


> My first time posting an outfit pic in this thread.  I'm not nearly as stylish as the rest of you ladies!
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan, WHBM pedal pushers, and Bianca 140s to work:



You are so stylish! Love your outfit!


----------



## juicyjeans

GCGDanielle said:


> My first time posting an outfit pic in this thread. I'm not nearly as stylish as the rest of you ladies!
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan, WHBM pedal pushers, and Bianca 140s to work:


 
*Danielle *you look great! Perfect Friday outift 



aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so stylish! Love your outfit!


 
Thank you aoqtpi


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL


 
Sexy!



ilovecocohanel said:


> My Jenny York 150 on the move with my mauve bcbg dress


 
Pretty!


----------



## chanel*liz

nude bianca today!


----------



## AEGIS

Everyone looks so cute!


----------



## PrincessBal

I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation


----------



## heiress-ox

PrincessBal said:


> I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation



Congrats on the graduation, you look great!




FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL



*Flip*, you look drop dead gorgeous, this is perfection! I love the colour of the Balota against the deep Red HL & your red lipstick!




ilovecocohanel said:


> My Jenny York 150 on the move with my mauve bcbg dress


I love your Jennys  (I need this shoe)  They look great with your dress



chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today!



You look stunning as always, *Chanel*!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> I haven't posted any outfit pics in a while... It's been 110+ here daily so I haven't been inspired to wear anything outside of flats and summer dresses.
> 
> Anyhoo, this was taken in SD a couple of weekends ago. We took an anniversary trip and went out for a nice dinner. I made him take these pics of the Salsbourg, just in case anyone doubts their awesomeness.
> 
> The dress is Jay Godfrey. Clutch is Alexander McQueen - Samurai!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what I am wearing tonight for our date night!
> 
> Dress is Parker from Barneys. Shoes... Hola Chica!



You look fabulous in the Salsbourg!  After seeing your pics, they look so much better on & that's what prompted me to get them today!!   Hope my feet look just as good.


----------



## r6girl2005

I've said it before and I'll say it again but HL is made for you!



FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL



I adore that dress!



juicyjeans said:


> Here's my Roccia WS AD on their maiden voyage!



I'm sorry but you look pretty styling! I just  Biancas. 



GCGDanielle said:


> My first time posting an outfit pic in this thread.  I'm not nearly as stylish as the rest of you ladies!
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan, WHBM pedal pushers, and Bianca 140s to work:



Gorgeous as always! Who makes your dress? And that necklace! 


chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today!



You look lovely and congrats on graduating 



PrincessBal said:


> I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation


----------



## carlinha

ilovecocohanel said:


> My Jenny York 150 on the move with my mauve bcbg dress



i love the jenny york!!!



juicyjeans said:


> Here's my Roccia WS AD on their maiden voyage!



yayyy for maiden voyage!



GCGDanielle said:


> My first time posting an outfit pic in this thread.  I'm not nearly as stylish as the rest of you ladies!
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan, WHBM pedal pushers, and Bianca 140s to work:



very classic danielle!



chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today!



love the dress, i was about to buy it from gilt myself!



PrincessBal said:


> I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation



love the pop of blue with the dress!


----------



## carlinha

already posted on the other thread, but here's the maiden voyage of my beloved winter trash









and today with my petrol ostrich st. pierres


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

everyone looks so nice in their CL's!!

night out in the city w my 3Fibbia


----------



## chanel*liz

r6girl2005 said:


> Gorgeous as always! Who makes your dress? And that necklace!


 
 you are a sweetheart!! i bought the dress from on online sale on gilt.com and the brand is free people, necklace is this amazing designer kendra scott. she does all sorts of really amazing gemstone pieces and has an online color bar where you can make your own gemstone earrings and necklaces. check it out!!


----------



## carlinha

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> everyone looks so nice in their CL's!!
> 
> night out in the city w my 3Fibbia



love the dress *gab*!


----------



## megt10

FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL


 Gorgeous outfit. Those shoes look so great with that dress.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

HOTNESS carlinha!




carlinha said:


> already posted on the other thread, but here's the maiden voyage of my beloved winter trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today with my petrol ostrich st. pierres


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> already posted on the other thread, but here's the maiden voyage of my beloved winter trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today with my petrol ostrich st. pierres



I already complimented you on the first outfit (fabulous!) but you look terrific in #2, also! What dress is that?! I love it!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Congratulations on your graduation!!! 



PrincessBal said:


> I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation




You look adorable  


GabLVoesvuitton said:


> everyone looks so nice in their CL's!!
> 
> night out in the city w my 3Fibbia


----------



## carlinha

ilovecocohanel said:


> HOTNESS carlinha!



thank you *coco*!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I already complimented you on the first outfit (fabulous!) but you look terrific in #2, also! What dress is that?! I love it!



thank you *SC*!  the dress is by orion london, one of my fave designers!  they make such fun cute dresses!


----------



## BijouBleu

FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL







PrincessBal said:


> I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation



Love this look. 



carlinha said:


> already posted on the other thread, but here's the maiden voyage of my beloved winter trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today with my petrol ostrich st. pierres



Love both looks!! Is it me or is the girl in the first picture giving C's shoes the stink eye? Or was she caught mid blink?


----------



## carlinha

BijouBleu said:


> Love both looks!! Is it me or is the girl in the first picture giving C's shoes the stink eye? Or was she caught mid blink?



bahahahahahhaaaa i thought so too!!!!  she's definitely giving me the haterater glare :lolots:


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today!



Love that pink dress with your skin tone!




PrincessBal said:


> I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation



Very nice! Congrats on graduating!




carlinha said:


> already posted on the other thread, but here's the maiden voyage of my beloved winter trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today with my petrol ostrich st. pierres



You look fantastic, as always! Love that white dress and the ostrich St. Pierres - I've been craving these wedges!




GabLVoesvuitton said:


> everyone looks so nice in their CL's!!
> 
> night out in the city w my 3Fibbia



You look so pretty and happy! I wish I photographed as well as you do!


----------



## juicyjeans

chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today!


 


PrincessBal said:


> I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation


 


carlinha said:


> already posted on the other thread, but here's the maiden voyage of my beloved winter trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today with my petrol ostrich st. pierres


 


GabLVoesvuitton said:


> everyone looks so nice in their CL's!!
> 
> night out in the city w my 3Fibbia


 
You all look absolutely stunning in your CL's


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today!



Your dress is


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

FlipDiver said:


> Nude glitter Balotas with a red V neck HL


 
*flip *you look smokin hot!



ilovecocohanel said:


> My Jenny York 150 on the move with my mauve bcbg dress


 
oh I love love love the Jenny York!



juicyjeans said:


> Here's my Roccia WS AD on their maiden voyage!


 
yay shoe twin! they look great on you! 



GCGDanielle said:


> My first time posting an outfit pic in this thread. I'm not nearly as stylish as the rest of you ladies!
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan, WHBM pedal pushers, and Bianca 140s to work:


great work outfit!!!!



chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today!


 
you look fab! 



PrincessBal said:


> I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation


 
so pretty! love the color of your dress! 



carlinha said:


> already posted on the other thread, but here's the maiden voyage of my beloved winter trash
> 
> 
> 
> and today with my petrol ostrich st. pierres


 
*C, *that girl is totally giving you the stink eye! you look amazing as always in both outfits! 



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> everyone looks so nice in their CL's!!
> 
> night out in the city w my 3Fibbia


 
gorgeous!


----------



## LVoepink

carlinha said:


> already posted on the other thread, but here's the maiden voyage of my beloved winter trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today with my petrol ostrich st. pierres


 
stunning pics! love the shoes and the 2 AMQ clutches!!


----------



## r6girl2005

I just checked out her website, she has some fantastic stuff. Thanks for pointing me to that!



chanel*liz said:


> you are a sweetheart!! i bought the dress from on online sale on gilt.com and the brand is free people, necklace is this amazing designer kendra scott. she does all sorts of really amazing gemstone pieces and has an online color bar where you can make your own gemstone earrings and necklaces. check it out!!


----------



## lonestar69

SongbirdDiva said:


> Date night with the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnicron Pigalle (guess who just had to make his appearance lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my bike, saw it on the street and had to take a pic



 I want those legs!!!


----------



## Nolia

chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today!



Your legs look so long!! Beautiful!!



PrincessBal said:


> I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation



Classic!!



carlinha said:


> already posted on the other thread, but here's the maiden voyage of my beloved winter trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today with my petrol ostrich st. pierres



ROFL @ the girl in the bg staring at your shoes 



GabLVoesvuitton said:


> everyone looks so nice in their CL's!!
> 
> night out in the city w my 3Fibbia



They look fab on you!! That tiny heel is KILLER!


----------



## heiress-ox

carlinha said:


> bahahahahahhaaaa i thought so too!!!!  she's definitely giving me the haterater glare :lolots:



LOL that was the first thing I noticed about the picture the classic CL side eye that she was giving! But* Carlinha,* you look great!


----------



## babysweetums

looking great chanel liz i love my nude biancas too!!
beautiful princess bal your dress is gorgeous and your hairstyle is great!
ahhh winter trash!! love it carlinha!!! you look gorgeous!! and that second dress is a great pairing withthose wedges 
looking great gablvoesvuitton! such a fun shoe! hope you had a great time


----------



## sharbear508

Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!

















Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## megt10

sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-002.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-025.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-034.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
They are gorgeous and look great on you. I love the whole outfit so adorable.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-002.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-025.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-034.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
60% off...wow!!! The color is really pretty!


----------



## aoqtpi

sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-002.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-025.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-034.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



The jade with the white caviar Chanel is a gorgeous combination!


----------



## AEGIS

you look great!!



sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-002.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-025.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-034.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## stilly

sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-002.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-025.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-034.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
I love the look *sharbear*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

PrincessBal said:


> I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation


 
Amazing dress and CLs *PrincessBal*!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-002.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-025.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-034.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love your outfit - you look very classy!


----------



## 9distelle

PrincessBal said:


> I was wearing my black Yokamia's for my graduation


Your outfit is amazing, congrats!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-002.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-025.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-034.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Love the outfit and those Jade


----------



## Mittens34

I love your Jade Bananas.


----------



## sobe2009

sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-002.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-025.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-034.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Perfection and so classy


----------



## chloe speaks

all of you look terrific with your hot summer CL pairings!

it's hard work to keep up with such cute girls and fur kids! but here I am wearing my new *Cocquelicot Balenciaga and Red Suede Declic* with my homeade zebra summer dress (comfy, but I do need to wear a belt with it to prevent _"are you...."?_ expecting comments)


----------



## Mittens34

chloe speaks said:


> all of you look terrific with your hot summer CL pairings!
> 
> it's hard work to keep up with such cute girls and fur kids! but here I am wearing my new *Cocquelicot Balenciaga and Red Suede Declic* with my homeade zebra summer dress (comfy, but I do need to wear a belt with it to prevent _"are you...."?_ expecting comments)



Chole I love this pic. Your daughter and dog are so cute. I love your Red Declics pop with your black and white dress. It looks like a DVF dress. I wish I could design my own dresses!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chloe speaks said:


> all of you look terrific with your hot summer CL pairings!
> 
> it's hard work to keep up with such cute girls and fur kids! but here I am wearing my new *Cocquelicot Balenciaga and Red Suede Declic* with my homeade zebra summer dress (comfy, but I do need to wear a belt with it to prevent _"are you...."?_ expecting comments)



What an adorable photo! I'm also in awe of you having made the dress yourself -- I'm a big believer in that if I can buy it, I have no business trying to make it  Unless it involves fabric glue and an iron, because I can totally swing that


----------



## heiress-ox

sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-002.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-025.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-034.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



What a great deal on the Bananas and in that colour they're fabulous  - where did you find them if you don't mind me asking? This whole outfit is gorgeous, just my kind of style!


----------



## heiress-ox

chloe speaks said:


> all of you look terrific with your hot summer CL pairings!
> 
> it's hard work to keep up with such cute girls and fur kids! but here I am wearing my new *Cocquelicot Balenciaga and Red Suede Declic* with my homeade zebra summer dress (comfy, but I do need to wear a belt with it to prevent _"are you...."?_ expecting comments)



I love this picture *Chloe*, and am SO impressed that you made your own dress, it came out really well. I wish I had the patience and skills design and make my own too.


----------



## aoqtpi

chloe speaks said:


> all of you look terrific with your hot summer CL pairings!
> 
> it's hard work to keep up with such cute girls and fur kids! but here I am wearing my new *Cocquelicot Balenciaga and Red Suede Declic* with my homeade zebra summer dress (comfy, but I do need to wear a belt with it to prevent _"are you...."?_ expecting comments)



So chic! And I love your pom!


----------



## carlinha

sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



what a great pop of color!!  amazing outfit *sharbear*!



chloe speaks said:


> all of you look terrific with your hot summer CL pairings!
> 
> it's hard work to keep up with such cute girls and fur kids! but here I am wearing my new *Cocquelicot Balenciaga and Red Suede Declic* with my homeade zebra summer dress (comfy, but I do need to wear a belt with it to prevent _"are you...."?_ expecting comments)



i am amazed you can make your own dress!  and a perfect pairing with the red accents *chloe*!!!  your DD is too precious.


----------



## cts900

*ilovecocohanel*: Your dress is such a pretty color. 

*juicyjeans*: I am so glad those went to a tPFers home.  Lovely! 

*GCGDanielle*: Don't kid yourself young lady, you look fabulous! 

*chanel*liz*: Always a knockout.  Great necklace! 

*Gab: *Super cute! 

*car:* You and your searing eyes are too much!  Love both looks.  The white dress makes your skin look glorious, woman!   

*PrincessBal*: Congrats on such an incredible accomplishment.  You look lovely.  I adore your dress.  

*sharbear:* I love, love, love, love patent jade.  LOVE! 

*chloe*: I love the dress you've made.  You both look precious.  Well, including your fur baby, you all _three _look precious!  IMO, it looks great flowing without a belt .


----------



## sharbear508

heiress-ox said:


> What a great deal on the Bananas and in that colour they're fabulous  - where did you find them if you don't mind me asking? This whole outfit is gorgeous, just my kind of style!



I bought them at The Room at the Bay Queen St in Toronto! They were a really lucky find.


----------



## sharbear508

Thank you ladies for all your wonderful comments! The Banana were my first pair of CL's in a long time.


----------



## juicyjeans

chloe speaks said:


> all of you look terrific with your hot summer CL pairings!
> 
> it's hard work to keep up with such cute girls and fur kids! but here I am wearing my new *Cocquelicot Balenciaga and Red Suede Declic* with my homeade zebra summer dress (comfy, but I do need to wear a belt with it to prevent _"are you...."?_ expecting comments)



You look amazing! I love that dress  you are very talented!

Cts thank you! I am glad too 



cts900 said:


> *ilovecocohanel*: Your dress is such a pretty
> color.
> 
> *juicyjeans*: I am so glad those went to a tPFers home.  Lovely!
> 
> *GCGDanielle*: Don't kid yourself young lady, you look fabulous!
> 
> *chanel*liz*: Always a knockout.  Great necklace!
> 
> *Gab: *Super cute!
> 
> *car:* You and your searing eyes are too much!  Love both looks.  The white dress makes your skin look glorious, woman!
> 
> *PrincessBal*: Congrats on such an incredible accomplishment.  You look lovely.  I adore your dress.
> 
> *sharbear:* I love, love, love, love patent jade.  LOVE!
> 
> *chloe*: I love the dress you've made.  You both look precious.  Well, including your fur baby, you all _three _look precious!  IMO, it looks great flowing without a belt .


----------



## chloe speaks

Mittens34 said:


> Chole I love this pic. Your daughter and dog are so cute. I love your Red Declics pop with your black and white dress. It looks like a DVF dress. I wish I could design my own dresses!!!


Thanks Mittens  the zebra fabric makes a simple project fancier!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> What an adorable photo! I'm also in awe of you having made the dress yourself -- I'm a big believer in that if I can buy it, I have no business trying to make it  Unless it involves fabric glue and an iron, because I can totally swing that


*Schnauzer*, I made the dress with a gluegun! 



heiress-ox said:


> I love this picture *Chloe*, and am SO impressed that you made your own dress, it came out really well. I wish I had the patience and skills design and make my own too.


Thanks *heiress-ox*, I developed skills to sew instead of making money, but sometimes I'm glad i did 




aoqtpi said:


> So chic! And I love your pom!


Grazie *aoqtpi*!



carlinha said:


> i am amazed you can make your own dress!  and a perfect pairing with the red accents *chloe*!!!  your DD is too precious.


 thanks *carlinha*! 



cts900 said:


> *chloe*: I love the dress you've made.  You both look precious.  Well, including your fur baby, you all _three _look precious!  IMO, it looks great flowing without a belt .


 thanks *cts*; i always feel paranoid because I'm an apple!



juicyjeans said:


> You look amazing! I love that dress  you are very talented!


 thanks juicyjeans!


----------



## jeshika

chloe speaks said:


> all of you look terrific with your hot summer CL pairings!
> 
> it's hard work to keep up with such cute girls and fur kids! but here I am wearing my new *Cocquelicot Balenciaga and Red Suede Declic* with my homeade zebra summer dress (comfy, but I do need to wear a belt with it to prevent _"are you...."?_ expecting comments)



I love the red of your balenciaga! you look fab, *chloe*!


----------



## rdgldy

*chloe*, your daughter is adorable and I love your outfit!!


----------



## megt10

chloe speaks said:


> all of you look terrific with your hot summer CL pairings!
> 
> it's hard work to keep up with such cute girls and fur kids! but here I am wearing my new *Cocquelicot Balenciaga and Red Suede Declic* with my homeade zebra summer dress (comfy, but I do need to wear a belt with it to prevent _"are you...."?_ expecting comments)



Wow that is such a great outfit. Very impressive dress, great job! Your child and dog are adorable.


----------



## amazigrace

*chloe,* you're so adorable! And so is your little
daughter! LOVE the Balenciaga and the declics. Can't
believe how cute your dress is, too. I could never
accomplish something like that. You look just amazing!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*chloe* - love your outfit!!  i so need something in the cocquelicot... i wonder if it comes in a twiggy?  

oh and did you use a pattern for the dress or did you drape it?


----------



## Vale146

Did I mention that the man LOOOOOOVES CL's??? Match made in heaven!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1451825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1451826
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the man LOOOOOOVES CL's??? Match made in heaven!


that dress looks great on you! and paired with the shoes = perfection!


----------



## Vale146

RedBottomLover said:


> that dress looks great on you! and paired with the shoes = perfection!



Thank you so much! It was an awesome dress... open back.. very pretty!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Vale146 said:


> Thank you so much! It was an awesome dress... open back.. very pretty!



What brand is the dress? I'm sure your date was pleased


----------



## Vale146

RedBottomLover said:


> What brand is the dress? I'm sure your date was pleased



I have to check... I got it at this great little boutique so it wasn't a mainstream label... I will get back to you on that. But I am a HUGE fan of Parker for adorable little dresses like this one:


----------



## NANI1972

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1451825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1451826
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the man LOOOOOOVES CL's??? Match made in heaven!


  pretty dress! Does it match your RB ADs at all?


----------



## Vale146

NANI1972 said:


> pretty dress! Does it match your RB ADs at all?




Yes it does


----------



## flowergirly

Vale146 said:


> Second Date Outfit


I'd say you get a 3rd date if you want it.


----------



## HeelBeyotch

That is such o good color for you!  





sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-002.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-025.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-034.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NANI1972

Vale146 said:


> Yes it does


 
Well it looks great on you! Will you let us know who makes it when you get a chance?  Thanks!


----------



## BattyBugs

I am so many pages behind, but I must say that there are some sexy summer outfits here.


----------



## jenayb

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1451825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1451826
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the man LOOOOOOVES CL's??? Match made in heaven!



Second date? Lucky guy. Love this combo!!


----------



## christian08

sharbear508 said:


> Snagged these Banana pumps in jade at 60% off and couldn't wait to wear them!
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-002.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-025.jpg
> 
> backseatstylers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/July-18-2011-034.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


hi

can you post more action images Banana pumps very lovely color 

thank


----------



## Emma4790

Hey beauties! 
I wore this little outfit this morning to go to the park. Hope you enjoy. I'm wearing my go-to nude fifis again! 












Thanks for letting me share!
More photos on my blog!


----------



## Vale146

jenaywins said:


> Second date? Lucky guy. Love this combo!!


Thank you!



NANI1972 said:


> Well it looks great on you! Will you let us know who makes it when you get a chance?  Thanks!



I def will!



flowergirly said:


> I'd say you get a 3rd date if you want it.



Thank you! We are going out again this week... so exciting!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1451825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1451826
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the man LOOOOOOVES CL's??? Match made in heaven!



OHH you are so lucky!  , and btw, you look greaT!


----------



## juicyjeans

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1451825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1451826
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the man LOOOOOOVES CL's??? Match made in heaven!


 


Vale146 said:


> I have to check... I got it at this great little boutique so it wasn't a mainstream label... I will get back to you on that. But I am a HUGE fan of Parker for adorable little dresses like this one:
> View attachment 1451884


 


Emma4790 said:


> Hey beauties!
> I wore this little outfit this morning to go to the park. Hope you enjoy. I'm wearing my go-to nude fifis again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> More photos on my blog!


 
you girls look beautiful!


----------



## babysweetums

my 38.5 week baby bump!!(due in 12 days ommgg!!) hahah going out for lunch with some friends today =) not the most exciting outfit but im loving these!!


----------



## Emma4790

omg *babysweetums* how in holy hell are you wearing those heels 38.5 weeks pregnant!? Are you a goddess?!  impressive! 
I think this outfit if fab- anything but boring!


----------



## Nolia

babysweetums said:


> my 38.5 week baby bump!!(due in 12 days ommgg!!) hahah going out for lunch with some friends today =) not the most exciting outfit but im loving these!!



:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## icecreamom

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1451825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1451826
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the man LOOOOOOVES CL's??? Match made in heaven!



That man is a keeper!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1451825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1451826
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the man LOOOOOOVES CL's??? Match made in heaven!



Gorgeous! I love that dress! Hope the date went well!


----------



## aoqtpi

Emma4790 said:


> Hey beauties!
> I wore this little outfit this morning to go to the park. Hope you enjoy. I'm wearing my go-to nude fifis again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> More photos on my blog!



Without a doubt, you must have been the most fabulous woman at the park! Wowwee!


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies I've been gone for a week taking care of Summer school exams and projects... looking at these lovely pictures is so refreshing after a very long day!!!! You all look beautiful


----------



## aoqtpi

babysweetums said:


> my 38.5 week baby bump!!(due in 12 days ommgg!!) hahah going out for lunch with some friends today =) not the most exciting outfit but im loving these!!



Such an amazing outfit and I'm so sad I missed out on those shoes! You look fantastic in them!


----------



## Emma4790

aoqtpi said:


> Without a doubt, you must have been the most fabulous woman at the park! Wowwee!




Thank you so much! You've made my whole day


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

babysweetums said:


> my 38.5 week baby bump!!(due in 12 days ommgg!!) hahah going out for lunch with some friends today =) not the most exciting outfit but im loving these!!



You look terrific with your bump!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LOVE this! Great choice!



Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1451825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1451826
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the man LOOOOOOVES CL's??? Match made in heaven!




You're the best-dressed park goer I've ever seen. Those must be SOME parks you have there 



Emma4790 said:


> Hey beauties!
> I wore this little outfit this morning to go to the park. Hope you enjoy. I'm wearing my go-to nude fifis again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> More photos on my blog!


----------



## Emma4790

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> LOVE this! Great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the best-dressed park goer I've ever seen. Those must be SOME parks you have there



Oh no theres actually not! I'm just a show off.... why the heck not!?  lol
Thank you for the comment. Your a sweetie!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Emma4790 said:


> Oh no theres actually not! *I'm just a show off.*... why the heck not!?  lol
> Thank you for the comment. Your a sweetie!



Nothing wrong with that as long as you own it


----------



## babysweetums

thank you emma!! i have to admidt they are a little less comfy than flip flops but still not as bad as my pigalle 120s!! i figure i should wear them as much as i can before i have a newborn! 
thank you nolita 
thank you aoqtpi, i got so lucky with these, they were my only sale score 
thank you schnauzer!


----------



## flyfab

So red skirt means red soles right ?







More pics *here...*

Have a good evening everybody


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

flyfab said:


> So red skirt means red soles right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics *here...*
> 
> Have a good evening everybody



Very cute! But I would never put my Chanel on the ground


----------



## NANI1972

babysweetums said:


> my 38.5 week baby bump!!(due in 12 days ommgg!!) hahah going out for lunch with some friends today =) not the most exciting outfit but im loving these!!


 Wow! Only twelve days to go?! I looked like this in my fourth month!

You are one Hawt Momma!


----------



## babysweetums

thanks nani!! im tall so i think thats why im staying so tiny!! my shorts are a size 27 in that pic!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

chloe speaks said:


> all of you look terrific with your hot summer CL pairings!
> 
> it's hard work to keep up with such cute girls and fur kids! but here I am wearing my new *Cocquelicot Balenciaga and Red Suede Declic* with my homeade zebra summer dress (comfy, but I do need to wear a belt with it to prevent _"are you...."?_ expecting comments)


 
WOW! You made that dress? It is so pretty.



Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1451825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1451826
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the man LOOOOOOVES CL's??? Match made in heaven!


 
I love that shade of blue and the gold shoes really accentuate it.



Emma4790 said:


> Hey beauties!
> I wore this little outfit this morning to go to the park. Hope you enjoy. I'm wearing my go-to nude fifis again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> More photos on my blog!


 
Wow, you look chic!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo




----------



## megt10

Once again it is so hard to keep up with all the fantastic pics. You ladies all look awesome and are always such a great inspiration.


----------



## 9distelle

xoxojennyxoxo said:


>


----------



## flyfab

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Very cute! But I would never put my Chanel on the ground



I hear you, but I'm not one to baby-sit my bags too much 



xoxojennyxoxo said:


>



This dress is super cute


----------



## Vale146

flyfab said:


> So red skirt means red soles right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics *here...*
> 
> Have a good evening everybody



Wow.... Hot!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

flyfab said:


> So red skirt means red soles right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics *here...*
> 
> Have a good evening everybody



Great pic and outfit!



xoxojennyxoxo said:


>



You look fantastic! I love that dress! Where is it from?


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

aoqtpi said:


> Great pic and outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic! I love that dress! Where is it from?



Thanks , it from Thailand.


----------



## TiinaBina

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OHH you are so lucky!  , and btw, you look greaT!


i lovve your blog!


----------



## TiinaBina

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Very cute! But I would never put my Chanel on the ground



 me either


----------



## TiinaBina

babysweetums said:


> my 38.5 week baby bump!!(due in 12 days ommgg!!) hahah going out for lunch with some friends today =) not the most exciting outfit but im loving these!!


i love how you made these a daytime look...!


----------



## TiinaBina

flowergirly said:


> I'd say you get a 3rd date if you want it.



agreed!


----------



## sobe2009

babysweetums said:


> my 38.5 week baby bump!!(due in 12 days ommgg!!) hahah going out for lunch with some friends today =) not the most exciting outfit but im loving these!!




Out of words!! 38.5 week and with 150 and looking super amazing K . U r my idol!!


----------



## HermesLuv

great look! are those VPs or Hyper Prives?



xoxojennyxoxo said:


>


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xoxojennyxoxo said:


>



Seriously, better is impossible. Jenny 10 stars!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

double moc in black!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

*chanel*liz*  You have impeccable taste!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Chanel*Liz: your outfits are inspirational!! You're a perfect 10 each time!


----------



## chanel*liz

GCGDanielle said:


> *chanel*liz* You have impeccable taste!


 
aw so sweet


----------



## amazigrace

*chanel,* I have to agree with *gcgdanielle!*


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> double moc in black!!


Seriously, it's a love-hate thing. I wanna hate ya but I love your style! 
always fab Liz!


----------



## chanel*liz

aw seriously, all of you are so so sweet. thanks a million for all the nice words


----------



## sobe2009

chanel*liz said:


> double moc in black!!



Love how you style them!!! A+++


----------



## sobe2009

xoxojennyxoxo said:


>



U look lovely! & congrats on such a beautiful classic shoe


----------



## jeNYC

I was bored so I took pics of my shoes 


























and my friend trying them out











and then myself


----------



## hazeltt

jeNYC said:


> I was bored so I took pics of my shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then myself


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks for all the compliments ladies


----------



## Emma4790

jeNYC said:


> I was bored so I took pics of my shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then myself





*sigh* ..... envy.....
your colletion is out of this world fabulous! You wedding shoes(?) and your  leopard MBP are outstanding!


----------



## chloe speaks

babysweetums said:


> my 38.5 week baby bump!!(due in 12 days ommgg!!) hahah going out for lunch with some friends today =) not the most exciting outfit but im loving these!!


LOL Babysweetums. Perhaps it belongs in the "you know you're addicted to CLs when..." thread because as soon as I saw your 38.5, I though *ooh she's going to talk about SHOES, and one of my CL sizes *

congratulations! you look absolutely FABOO, way more than me at this time


----------



## chloe speaks

jeNYC said:


> I was bored so I took pics of my shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then myself


Oh my! I love this kind of photoshoot. thanks!


----------



## sobe2009

jeNYC said:


> I was bored so I took pics of my shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then myself



I died!! gorgeous collection


----------



## chacci1

jenyc said:


> i was bored so i took pics of my shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then myself



i love every single pair!!!!!!!  Great pictures too!!!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

HermesLuv said:


> great look! are those VPs or Hyper Prives?


 
Thanks their VP's


----------



## po0hping

This outfit was from June, at my roommates' graduation.

Dress: Merona from Target  
Cardigan: jersey long-sleeve, clearance rack find from Old Navy!  
Shoes:  Tabacco/Blk Maggies 140


----------



## chanel*liz

po0hping said:


> This outfit was from June, at my roommates' graduation.
> 
> Dress: Merona from Target
> Cardigan: jersey long-sleeve, clearance rack find from Old Navy!
> Shoes: Tabacco/Blk Maggies 140


 
la-love those maggies!! gorgeous!


----------



## Nolia

jeNYC said:


> I was bored so I took pics of my shoes




AHhh! AHhhhhhhHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

So many lovely shoes in one place!?


----------



## CelticLuv

jeNYC said:


> I was bored so I took pics of my shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out



 I love all the sparkle!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> double moc in black!!



Fantastic  I love this outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeNYC said:


> I was bored so I took pics of my shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then myself



Lovely collection   Are some of those strassed  DIY ?


----------



## jeNYC

Thanks everyone for their sweet comments



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Lovely collection  Are some of those strassed DIY ?


 
Yup, those are all my DIYs lol.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeNYC said:


> Thanks everyone for their sweet comments
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, those are all my DIYs lol.



You did it so good! Love them!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> You did it so good! Love them!



I've checked out your blog - why don't you post more outfit pics? You have great taste and are a beautiful girl!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> double moc in black!!



Great outfit!


----------



## flyfab

jeNYC said:


> I was bored so I took pics of my shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then myself



Wow !
Great shoes and great pics.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jeNYC said:


> I was bored so I took pics of my shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then myself


 
Lovely, & sparkly, collection!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've checked out your blog - why don't you post more outfit pics? You have great taste and are a beautiful girl!!



Honey, thanks for your sweet comment  You're right I should post more outfits here. I'll try to post often


----------



## sammix3

I've been MIA from this thread for a little and there are so many beautiful outfits paired with CLs while I was gone! Ladies, you all look fabulous!

Oh and here is my outfit for the day to work, casual Friday. BTW, we are moving offices in November and I heard the bathrooms are way nicer, lol. So there'll be new bathroom backgrounds and hopefully more CLs!


----------



## GCGDanielle

sammix3 said:


> I've been MIA from this thread for a little and there are so many beautiful outfits paired with CLs while I was gone! Ladies, you all look fabulous!
> 
> Oh and here is my outfit for the day to work, casual Friday. BTW, we are moving offices in November and I heard the bathrooms are way nicer, lol. So there'll be new bathroom backgrounds and hopefully more CLs!



You look great.  I love your top!


----------



## cts900

*Vale*: I love the color of your blue dress.  Gorgeous shade. 

*babysweetums*: Seriously fabulous and precious all in one. 

*Emma*: Your legs are TDF! 

*xoxojennyxoxo*: Looking soooooo adorable! 

*flyfab*: Great color match.  You look fab! 

*chanel*liz*: Perfection!

*sammix*: I love your blouse! 

*po0hping*: You look dynamite!


----------



## cts900

Family day Friday in Banana Republic dress and bone HPs....


----------



## GCGDanielle

cts900 said:


> Family day Friday in Banana Republic dress and bone HPs....



Beautiful, as always.

Confession: I am a complete neat freak, and your very clean bathroom always makes me smile.


----------



## juicyjeans

Open Clic today


----------



## cts900

juicyjeans said:


> Open Clic today



The sleeves of your blouse are fabulous. 



GCGDanielle said:


> Beautiful, as always.
> 
> Confession: I am a complete neat freak, and your very clean bathroom always makes me smile.



You are so sweet.  Thank you!  Reciprocal confession: DH and I are both Virgos so we are ridiculously tidy.  I am always delighted to meet another neat freak .


----------



## juicyjeans

cts900 said:


> The sleeves of your blouse are fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet. Thank you! Reciprocal confession: DH and I are both Virgos so we are ridiculously tidy. I am always delighted to meet another neat freak .


 
Thank you *cts * you look wonderful as usual yourself!


----------



## chanel*liz

Outfit of the day


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> Outfit of the day


 
Seriously, do you live in a hotel!?


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> Seriously, do you live in a hotel!?


 
Hehe, no - just a very pretty house


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> Hehe, no - just a very pretty house


 
Ok, no worries. I'll just be over here in my house.


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> Ok, no worries. I'll just be over here in my house.


 :giggles:


----------



## sammix3

chanel*liz said:


> Outfit of the day



Your outfit, CLs, purse, and house is beautiful!


----------



## Jönathan

I've been away for too long! 

You ladies look gorgeous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Ok, no worries. I'll just be over here in my house.



 move your shoezzzzzz, I'm moving in too


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> move your shoezzzzzz, I'm moving in too


 
 !!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Ok, no worries. I'll just be over here in my house.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> move your shoezzzzzz, I'm moving in too



Ummmmmmmm.  Yes, me too.  Can you all make room for a third room mate???  Maybe we can build a small expansion for our shoes????


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Ummmmmmmm. Yes, me too. Can you all make room for a third room mate??? Maybe we can build a small expansion for our shoes????


 
Don't worry. I already have an extra bedroom for you guys.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Ummmmmmmm.  Yes, me too.  Can you all make room for a third room mate???  Maybe we can build a small expansion for our shoes????



You and your shoe collection are welcome in any stick-house of mine, love


----------



## chacci1

:lolots::lolots:


jenaywins said:


> Don't worry. I already have an extra bedroom for you guys.



:lolots:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Don't worry. I already have an extra bedroom for you guys.



 shotgun on the left side!


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You and your shoe collection are welcome in any stick-house of mine, love


----------



## sobe2009

po0hping said:


> This outfit was from June, at my roommates' graduation.
> 
> Dress: Merona from Target
> Cardigan: jersey long-sleeve, clearance rack find from Old Navy!
> Shoes:  Tabacco/Blk Maggies 140



Yaaay!! shoe twins... Those Maggies r my fav 



sammix3 said:


> I've been MIA from this thread for a little and there are so many beautiful outfits paired with CLs while I was gone! Ladies, you all look fabulous!
> 
> Oh and here is my outfit for the day to work, casual Friday. BTW, we are moving offices in November and I heard the bathrooms are way nicer, lol. So there'll be new bathroom backgrounds and hopefully more CLs!



Lovely outfit!! can't wait for more outfit pictures



cts900 said:


> Family day Friday in Banana Republic dress and bone HPs....



Aaahhh CTS!!! U have a lucky DH



juicyjeans said:


> Open Clic today



Loving the outfit and the earth tones.



chanel*liz said:


> Outfit of the day



CL U look amazing as always and nice chandelier!


----------



## sobe2009

jenaywins said:


> Don't worry. I already have an extra bedroom for you guys.



Thanks Jenay, u always so thoughtful..


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> Thanks Jenay, u always so thoughtful..


----------



## juicyjeans

jenaywins said:


> Don't worry. I already have an extra bedroom for you guys.



Hahaha


----------



## sobe2009

An outfit picture, since Schnauzercrazy   got me in the mood of posting







MBP 150


----------



## chanel*liz

thanks everyone and i have plenty of room for everyone and all their CL's


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sobe2009 said:


> An outfit picture, since Schnauzercrazy   got me in the mood of posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBP 150



I love it!! Not only are you gorgeous lady, but such beautiful shoes -- I die! 

...Now, I can't name the club but I KNOW that's Miami -- used to be my hang-out back in the day  I need a floor like that in my living room


----------



## sobe2009

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love it!! Not only are you gorgeous lady, but such beautiful shoes -- I die!
> 
> ...Now, I can't name the club but I KNOW that's Miami -- used to be my hang-out back in the day  I need a floor like that in my living room



SC, you are too kind!!. Yes u r good!! Fontainebleau


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Ok, no worries. I'll just be over here in my house.


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> An outfit picture, since Schnauzercrazy   got me in the mood of posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBP 150



  



chanel*liz said:


> thanks everyone and i have plenty of room for everyone and all their CL's



Ok. Does 8:00, 8:30 work for you? 

I'll be right over.


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> Ok. Does 8:00, 8:30 work for you?
> 
> I'll be right over.


 

see you then


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

Woo woo! artyhat:


----------



## sobe2009

jenaywins said:


> Ok. Does 8:00, 8:30 work for you?
> 
> I'll be right over.




Thank you 


What!!! U won't be home... I was planning to arrive at your place Jenay around eight ... there they go, out the window my Friday plans.


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> What!!! U won't be home... I was planning to arrive at your place Jenay around eight, there they go out the window my Friday plans.





*Chanel*, make that 9:00.


----------



## sobe2009

jenaywins said:


> *Chanel*, make that 9:00.



Thanks, I appreciate it.  cause you can't do that to a mom on her free day. LOL


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.  cause you can't do that to a mom on her free day. LOL



Free day! Free day! artyhat:

Seriously though, loving the outfit pic. Shoe twins!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sobe2009 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.  cause you can't do that to a mom on her free day. LOL



Wait.... You're a mom?!


----------



## cts900

sobe2009 said:


> An outfit picture, since Schnauzercrazy   got me in the mood of posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBP 150



You look AH-mazing.  Those legs of your kill me every time.  _EVERY_ time. Thank you for the kind compliment also.  I will let DH know! 



chanel*liz said:


> Outfit of the day



Looks like a great life .  Your outfit is lovely. 



juicyjeans said:


> Thank you *cts * you look wonderful as usual yourself!



Thanks, babe!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Ok, no worries. I'll just be over here in my house.


 


jenaywins said:


> Don't worry. I already have an extra bedroom for you guys.


 
Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.



sobe2009 said:


> An outfit picture, since Schnauzercrazy  got me in the mood of posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBP 150


* M* So gorgeous lady!!!! 




Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake. 

Date night with the DF!


----------



## AEGIS

cute. i almost bought that blouse!



sammix3 said:


> I've been MIA from this thread for a little and there are so many beautiful outfits paired with CLs while I was gone! Ladies, you all look fabulous!
> 
> Oh and here is my outfit for the day to work, casual Friday. BTW, we are moving offices in November and I heard the bathrooms are way nicer, lol. So there'll be new bathroom backgrounds and hopefully more CLs!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> * M* So gorgeous lady!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!



You look super hot! I love the pairing with the McQueen!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> * M* So gorgeous lady!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!



OMFG.


----------



## beagly911

NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> *M* So gorgeous lady!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!


 
You look fantastic and Frutti's are perfect!!


----------



## sobe2009

NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> * M* So gorgeous lady!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!




U look stunning!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*NANI,* Wow!! You look amazing!!!  

I'm so glad to see the Fruttis with an outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> * M* So gorgeous lady!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!



you're gorgeous! Love your shoes and your AMQ clutch


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sobe2009 said:


> An outfit picture, since Schnauzercrazy   got me in the mood of posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBP 150



Love MBP in leopard, they look so nice on brown skins, fab!


----------



## sobe2009

jenaywins said:


> Free day! Free day! artyhat:
> 
> Seriously though, loving the outfit pic. Shoe twins!



Thank you so much Jenay!! yaaay for Shoe Twins



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Wait.... You're a mom?!



Yes  I have two kids.... My 3 year old human daughter and the other is my 6 year old Shih Tzu



cts900 said:


> You look AH-mazing.  Those legs of your kill me every time.  _EVERY_ time. Thank you for the kind compliment also.  I will let DH know!
> 
> Looks like a great life .  Your outfit is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, babe!




CTS, I  you 






NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> * M* So gorgeous lady!!!!



Thank you, T!


----------



## sobe2009

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love MBP in leopard, they look so nice on brown skins, fab!



hehe... Thanks!! . Lovely shoes on you Avi btw


----------



## NANI1972

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look super hot! I love the pairing with the McQueen!


 
Thanks! I love my AMQ clutches.


jenaywins said:


> OMFG.


 
Awww thanks! 



beagly911 said:


> You look fantastic and Frutti's are perfect!!


 Thanks so much! Fruttis are an amazing style.


sobe2009 said:


> U look stunning!!!


 Thanks babe!



			
				Jönathan;19551220 said:
			
		

> *NANI,* Wow!! You look amazing!!!
> 
> I'm so glad to see the Fruttis with an outfit!


 Thanks love. 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> you're gorgeous! Love your shoes and your AMQ clutch


Thanks so much so sweet of you.


----------



## hazeltt

NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> * M* So gorgeous lady!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!



*Nani*, you look amazing! The Fruttis are perfect for this outfit!


----------



## juicyjeans

NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> *M* So gorgeous lady!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!


 
*Nani *you look amazing!


----------



## aoqtpi

NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> * M* So gorgeous lady!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!



You look fantastic!


----------



## Nolia

NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> * M* So gorgeous lady!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!



I have to admit that the Fruttis never appealed to me.  But now seeing them as part of a complete outfit makes me realize how cute they are!!


----------



## icecreamom

NANI1972 said:


> B
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!



Wow, you look fab! Totally like the whole outfit, hope you had fun. Your DF is a lucky guy!


----------



## hunniesochic

NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> * M* So gorgeous lady!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!



pretty!


----------



## jenayb

Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch! 

(Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



Love it and the clutch is to die for!!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Love it and the clutch is to die for!!



Thanks babe. I seriously have ZERO regrets having walked out with that clutch!!


----------



## cts900

*NANI*: You look incredible.  You DH is one lucky man.

*jjjjjjjjenay*!  You look supa dupa fly.  I tried those on today.  They are remarkable.  I did not realize the cork had that shine.  You are fabulous and the Chanel....well........there are no words.


----------



## Jönathan

*Jenay,*

Wow! Totally gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *NANI*: You look incredible.  You DH is one lucky man.
> 
> *jjjjjjjjenay*!  You look supa dupa fly.  I tried those on today.  They are remarkable.  I did not realize the cork had that shine.  You are fabulous and the Chanel....well........there are no words.





_You_ are fabulous.

Aren't the Coroclics amazing? I need to get off my butt and get them in nude patent, too. ush:

Did you get them? I love the cork. Amazing.

And the Chanel..


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;19554795 said:
			
		

> *Jenay,*
> 
> Wow! Totally gorgeous!!





I'm aways so excited when I see you pop up!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> _You_ are fabulous.
> 
> Aren't the Coroclics amazing? I need to get off my butt and get them in nude patent, too. ush:
> 
> *Did you get them? *I love the cork. Amazing.
> 
> And the Chanel..



Nah, I was on a serious budget.  I just loved them.  Get 'em in nude girl!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Nah, I was on a serious budget.  I just loved them.  Get 'em in nude girl!


----------



## skislope15

Cute outfit. Thats one major tat on your back!



jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Cute outfit. Thats one major tat on your back!



Thanks babe!! How are you? 

Yep, little known fact -- I've seven tats.


----------



## sobe2009

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



Hotness!!! Looking gorgeous as usual


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



You look great, I love the new clutch and your legs look a mile long in the Coroclics!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



You look amazing! I just adore this outfit! Chanel clutch sooooo beautiful. I want it lol The coroclics are probably my favourite CL wedges


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



Love the wedges and the clutch! The Coroclic looks so fun!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Tats..whoop whoop!!!! 



jenaywins said:


> Yep, little known fact -- I've seven tats.


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)


Me looooooves that clutch!!!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!



Utterly gorgeous!  Your legs are _amazing. _


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*, you are one hot mama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammie225

mademoiselle marchand with pink zara blazer


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchand with pink zara blazer



Cute! Love the blazer!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



Love your outfit! You look fab!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



I feel like I haven't seen one of your pics in a while - you look fantastic! Love everything about this outfit!


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)


 
you look great!! love those wedges. thinking about buying a pair after seeing how great they look on!!


----------



## cts900

Date night with DH to celebrate sales!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you for all the sweet words, ladies! 

*Chanel*, get the Coroclic. You won't be disappointed.

*CTS*, you are a stone cold fox.


----------



## cts900

^^ You are way too sweet to me, *j*.  I LOVES it!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cts900 said:


> Date night with DH to celebrate sales!



Love the entire look!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been feeling frumpy lately, so I love coming in here to look at you hot, stylish ladies in your very cute outfits. It gives me hope that I can get over my frump soon.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> Date night with DH to celebrate sales!



You look lovely!! What a lucky DH


----------



## sobe2009

sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchand with pink zara blazer



Love the pop of color with the blazer.



cts900 said:


> Date night with DH to celebrate sales!



CTS!! you are looking more amazing everytime. Love the dress, very beautiful


----------



## cts900

sobe2009 said:


> CTS!! you are looking more amazing everytime. Love the dress, very beautiful



Thank you, sweetheart.  It means so much to me.  I know I was not meant to be tall and slender and have finally given in to my body shape--calorie counting, walking, and positive thinking is doing the trick! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look lovely!! What a lucky DH



You are precious.  Thank you :kiss:.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love the entire look!!



I take that as a true compliment from you! 



BattyBugs said:


> I've been feeling frumpy lately, so I love coming in here to look at you hot, stylish ladies in your very cute outfits. It gives me hope that I can get over my frump soon.



I bet you look fabulous even in a frump .


----------



## hunniesochic

sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchand with pink zara blazer



very cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



CL & Chanel  you look great!


----------



## hunniesochic

cts900 said:


> Date night with DH to celebrate sales!



Loves that pop of CL...it'll grab my attention any day...


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Date night with DH to celebrate sales!


 Gorgeous!


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



Love the clutch, love the look! One question, if you're 5'4", are you all leg? Coz I's 5'5" and I do not looks like that!! Wowza!



sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchand with pink zara blazer



Love that blazer!



cts900 said:


> Date night with DH to celebrate sales!



Sassy! Love the pink, and that ring!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Love the clutch, love the look! One question, if you're 5'4", are you all leg? Coz I's 5'5" and I do not looks like that!! Wowza!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy! Love the pink, and that ring!



Lol! Lots of bird leg going on here, yeah!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Gold salsbourg + Herve Leger dress


----------



## Jönathan

*cts,* You look so pretty!

*liz, *The Salsbourg's look stunning with that dress!!


----------



## carlinha

sorry i am so far behind and haven't caught up... will try to comment on the more recent outfits... everybody just looks PHENOMENAL!!! 



sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchand with pink zara blazer



very sexy!



cts900 said:


> Date night with DH to celebrate sales!



darling *C*, you are looking better and better everyday!  really love this outfit!



jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



impossibly chic!  you look amazing *jenay*!  wish i had those legs so i could wear shorts like you!



NANI1972 said:


> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> 
> Date night with the DF!



very sexy *nani*!



sobe2009 said:


> An outfit picture, since Schnauzercrazy   got me in the mood of posting
> 
> MBP 150



*sobe*, you know i have no words for you madam... were you a model in your previous years?


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> sorry i am so far behind and haven't caught up... will try to comment on the more recent outfits... everybody just looks PHENOMENAL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> very sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> darling *C*, you are looking better and better everyday!  really love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> impossibly chic!  you look amazing *jenay*!  wish i had those legs so i could wear shorts like you!
> 
> 
> 
> very sexy *nani*!
> 
> 
> 
> *sobe*, you know i have no words for you madam... were you a model in your previous years?


----------



## carlinha

this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs 

i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
Shoes: CL gold sandals
Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
AMQ aviators
in front of Horatio boutique of course 










Dress: Tart
Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine





Dress: T-Bags
Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
Clutch: AMQ yellow python


----------



## Jönathan

*carlinha,* Gorgeous pics!!

Those Turquoise Margi Diams are amazing!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Carlinha, I must say I always look forward to seeing your outfit pics, I love your style and the combos!! Dress from T-bags is sooo lovely


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Gold salsbourg + Herve Leger dress



Liz, gorgeous! Love how you look on that Herve Leger dress!


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python


 Wow you look awesome! I love all your outfits and shoes!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Gold salsbourg + Herve Leger dress


 As always Liz you are stunning. What a perfect outfit.


----------



## megt10

This is the outfit I will be wearing today. The dress is DVF, bag Fendi spy and the shoes my new Prorata in nude patent.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



Carlinha ,  perfect!! Love all your outfits!!


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



You look amazing !


----------



## hunniesochic

carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



You look fabulous!


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> Gold salsbourg + Herve Leger dress



always gorgeous!


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> This is the outfit I will be wearing today. The dress is DVF, bag Fendi spy and the shoes my new Prorata in nude patent.



Loves your Prorata...it goes with everything!


----------



## NANI1972

hazeltt said:


> *Nani*, you look amazing! The Fruttis are perfect for this outfit!


 
Thanks so much!



juicyjeans said:


> *Nani *you look amazing!


 
Thank you!



aoqtpi said:


> You look fantastic!


 
Thanks!



Nolia said:


> I have to admit that the Fruttis never appealed to me. But now seeing them as part of a complete outfit makes me realize how cute they are!!


 
Fruttis really are on the of CL's most amazing designs IMO.



icecreamom said:


> Wow, you look fab! Totally like the whole outfit, hope you had fun. Your DF is a lucky guy!


 
Thanks, we did. 



hunniesochic said:


> pretty!


 
Thanks!



cts900 said:


> *NANI*: You look incredible. You DH is one lucky man.
> 
> *jjjjjjjjenay*! You look supa dupa fly. I tried those on today. They are remarkable. I did not realize the cork had that shine. You are fabulous and the Chanel....well........there are no words.


 Thanks love!


carlinha said:


> very sexy *nani*!


 
Thanks C!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)


Were you looking at your amazing towering CL collection perhaps? hehe 
You look amazing! 



sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchand with pink zara blazer


Love the pink blazer!



cts900 said:


> Date night with DH to celebrate sales!


Gorgeous C! you are looking ah-mazing lately!



chanel*liz said:


> Gold salsbourg + Herve Leger dress


Gorgeous shoe twin!



carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python


Fab outfits C! So jelly you went to the AMQ exibit.


----------



## nickynamfon

carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## heiress-ox

carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



You look amazing *Carlinha*, I always LOVE your pairings and look forward to your bulk posts, they never disappoint! Did you pick anything up from Horatio?


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



*C,* you always look fabulous!!!! It looks like you and your DH had a fabulous time in the Big Apple.


----------



## moshi_moshi

only went back a few pages but everyone looks fabulous as usual.

*C* - fun colors and prints on your dresses and amazing accessories as always!!

*meg* - love your DVF!!

to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!!  saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on at madison on friday and they are super comfy and it is definitely a shoe you have to see on your foot in person!

DVF dress
merona sweater (target)
originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.


----------



## cts900

Thank you for being so supportive ladies and gent!  Your compliments are hugely motivating to keep me on the right track!  I appreciate everything you have written *NANI, megt, car, Jönathan, Bijou*, and* hunniesochic*! 

*liz*, you are lovely as ever.

*megt*, the color combination you are wearing is delicious.

*car*, you are just such a knockout.  You must turn heads wherever you go.  I love your dresses and how bold your color and print choices are.  Gorgeous!

*moshi*!!!!!!!!!  You are just so elegant.  Love your DVF!!!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

cts900 said:


> Thank you for being so supportive ladies and gent! Your compliments are hugely motivating to keep me on the right track! I appreciate everything you have written *NANI, megt, car, Jönathan, Bijou*, and* hunniesochic*!
> 
> *liz*, you are lovely as ever.
> 
> *megt*, the color combination you are wearing is delicious.
> 
> *car*, you are just such a knockout. You must turn heads wherever you go. I love your dresses and how bold your color and print choices are. Gorgeous!
> 
> *moshi*!!!!!!!!! You are just so elegant. Love your DVF!!!!!!


 
thanks *CTS*


----------



## jeshika

You look gorgeous, *C*!! I love how you paired your WS Jennys with that lovely dress!


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



Love every one of these outfits!




megt10 said:


> This is the outfit I will be wearing today. The dress is DVF, bag Fendi spy and the shoes my new Prorata in nude patent.



Lookin' good!


----------



## CelticLuv

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



OMG Jenay, your legs are TDF  I love your entire look here, you are always so put together!!




carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



Beautiful as always Carlinha!!!!! I have no other words except...perfection!




moshi_moshi said:


> to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!!  saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on at madison on friday and they are super comfy and it is definitely a shoe you have to see on your foot in person!
> 
> DVF dress
> merona sweater (target)
> originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.



Moshi, you are absolutely adorable!! I LOVE your look here, gorgeous!
Thanks for the intel on the Dafs, I have to admit I did not like them initially, thought they were clown shoes. I'm quite sure I would change my mind after trying them on


----------



## jenayb

_*Moshi!!*_


----------



## heiress-ox

moshi_moshi said:


> only went back a few pages but everyone looks fabulous as usual.
> 
> *C* - fun colors and prints on your dresses and amazing accessories as always!!
> 
> *meg* - love your DVF!!
> 
> to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!!  saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on at madison on friday and they are super comfy and it is definitely a shoe you have to see on your foot in person!
> 
> DVF dress
> merona sweater (target)
> originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.



*Moshi*, you look great, I love the DVF dress and they look wonderful with the Daffs.

I too wasn't a fan of the Daffs when they came out, until I started seeing them on the wonderful ladies here, I always waiver, maybe I should just bite the bullet and try them on myself, especially if they're comfy!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

moshi_moshi said:


> only went back a few pages but everyone looks fabulous as usual.
> 
> *C* - fun colors and prints on your dresses and amazing accessories as always!!
> 
> *meg* - love your DVF!!
> 
> to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!!  saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on a
> DVF dress
> merona sweater (target)
> originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.



Beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Moshi, I just can say that you look awe on these


----------



## aoqtpi

moshi_moshi said:


> only went back a few pages but everyone looks fabulous as usual.
> 
> *C* - fun colors and prints on your dresses and amazing accessories as always!!
> 
> *meg* - love your DVF!!
> 
> to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!!  saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on at madison on friday and they are super comfy and it is definitely a shoe you have to see on your foot in person!
> 
> DVF dress
> merona sweater (target)
> originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.



Soooo pretty! I love that dress!


----------



## flyfab

carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



You look *Hot Hot Hot* in that blue dress !


----------



## flyfab

My one and only pair of n° Privé with red tips






You can click *here* to see more pictures.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## amazigrace

Well, *carla,* as usual you look drop-dead gorgeous!
Every outfit you put on is perfect in every way!

*mosh,* you look drop-dead gorgeous, too! I'm
really thinking you need to score those daffs! You look so beautiful
and they look beautiful on you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

CelticLuv said:


> Moshi, you are absolutely adorable!! I LOVE your look here, gorgeous!  Thanks for the intel on the Dafs, I have to admit I did not like them initially, thought they were clown shoes. I'm quite sure I would change my mind after trying them on



i swear you'll be hooked after trying them on.  i think if i were to get them i would have to purchase lady daffs because i get a little bit of heel slip even after i sized down a 1/2 size from my TTS CL size, a whole size would have been too small.



jenaywins said:


> _*Moshi!!*_








heiress-ox said:


> *Moshi*, you look great, I love the DVF dress and they look wonderful with the Daffs.
> 
> I too wasn't a fan of the Daffs when they came out, until I started seeing them on the wonderful ladies here, I always waiver, maybe I should just bite the bullet and try them on myself, especially if they're comfy!



thank you!!  doooooo itttt... try them on!!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Moshi, I just can say that you look awe on these



thank you 



aoqtpi said:


> Soooo pretty! I love that dress!



thank you !  that dress is one of my favorites... a DVF from from the Saks off 5th outlet near me.


----------



## moshi_moshi

flyfab said:


> My one and only pair of n° Privé with red tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click *here* to see more pictures.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



love your photos!!



amazigrace said:


> Well, *carla,* as usual you look drop-dead gorgeous!
> Every outfit you put on is perfect in every way!
> 
> *mosh,* you look drop-dead gorgeous, too! I'm
> really thinking you need to score those daffs! You look so beautiful
> and they look beautiful on you!



aww shucks.... you're too sweet *amazi*!!


----------



## phiphi

omg SOOO behind!! i am sorry if i missed anyone! you all look so wonderful!



NANI1972 said:


> Bhahahahah! Seriously that is so funny! I almost busted a nut laughing so hard.
> 
> * M* So gorgeous lady!!!!
> Here is a horrible quality photo of my first outing of my Fruttis. i had better pics on my camera but they were erased by mistake.
> Date night with the DF!



beautiful outfit!!! hope you had a great date night!! 



jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



loves it! they coroclic look amazing on you! 



sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchand with pink zara blazer



so pretty!! 



cts900 said:


> Date night with DH to celebrate sales!



i'd celebrate with you too!!! gorgeous as always! 



chanel*liz said:


> Gold salsbourg + Herve Leger dress



love the purple with the gold!


----------



## laleeza

I can't keep up - everyone looks amazing!


----------



## phiphi

carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



each one of those outfits are stunning - and the colours!! love the combos my dear! so chic and elegant.



megt10 said:


> This is the outfit I will be wearing today. The dress is DVF, bag Fendi spy and the shoes my new Prorata in nude patent.



love the dress on you meg! and that nude is perfect on you!



moshi_moshi said:


> only went back a few pages but everyone looks fabulous as usual.
> 
> *C* - fun colors and prints on your dresses and amazing accessories as always!!
> 
> *meg* - love your DVF!!
> 
> to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!!  saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on at madison on friday and they are super comfy and it is definitely a shoe you have to see on your foot in person!
> 
> DVF dress
> merona sweater (target)
> originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.



moshi - you are just SO smashing in this outfit! i love it from head to toe!! 



flyfab said:


> My one and only pair of n° Privé with red tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click *here* to see more pictures.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



super glam!! love the colours in the photo too!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ *P*  - thank you


----------



## hunniesochic

flyfab said:


> My one and only pair of n° Privé with red tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click *here* to see more pictures.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I love this look. very pretty!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

You look terrific!! I hope you go back for the Daffs because they look spectacular! 



moshi_moshi said:


> only went back a few pages but everyone looks fabulous as usual.
> 
> *C* - fun colors and prints on your dresses and amazing accessories as always!!
> 
> *meg* - love your DVF!!
> 
> to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!!  saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on at madison on friday and they are super comfy and it is definitely a shoe you have to see on your foot in person!
> 
> DVF dress
> merona sweater (target)
> originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.


----------



## sobe2009

Hope I haven't miss anyone....



carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



Carlinha, I am always in love with your outfits, the coordination with the shoes, dresses and fancy evening bags  is marvelous. And you are sooo beautiful, prettiest face ever




moshi_moshi said:


> only went back a few pages but everyone looks fabulous as usual.
> 
> *C* - fun colors and prints on your dresses and amazing accessories as always!!
> 
> 
> to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!!  saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on at madison on friday and they are super comfy and it is definitely a shoe you have to see on your foot in person!
> 
> DVF dress
> merona sweater (target)
> originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.



Moshi!!!!!! What?!?! u look fab woman, turn around or pick up that phone and get those Daffs.... No room for hesitation, they are meant for you.
Also, OMG!! ur dress is the perfect A Line looks Unbelivable on you. Lucky BF!!



megt10 said:


> As always Liz you are stunning. What a perfect outfit.



Very lovely outfit!!! 



flyfab said:


> My one and only pair of n° Privé with red tips
> 
> 
> 
> You can click *here* to see more pictures.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



What a great outfit and pictures!! ur NP look great on you.


----------



## icecreamom

moshi_moshi said:


> only went back a few pages but everyone looks fabulous as usual.
> to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!!  saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on at madison on friday and they are super comfy and it is definitely a shoe you have to see on your foot in person!
> DVF dress
> merona sweater (target)
> originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.


Moshi! You look so pretty!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I've been away for far too long! Everyone looks gorgeous!!!


Here are some pics from our 3rd Anniversary and Babymoon in Vegas!






Dress by A.L.C.
Batik Python LPs
AMQ sage green skull clutch






Dress by LaRok
Beige Yolanda Spikes
Dark Silver Chanel WOC 






Tank by Rebecca Taylor
BCBG white bandage skirt
Madame Butterfly Booties
AMQ sage green skull clutch






Top by Zara
I.N.C. cropped white pants
Beige Yolanda Spikes
Dark Silver Chanel WOC


----------



## carlinha

awww shucks!  thanks everyone!    you all know how to make a girl feel like a million bucks 



megt10 said:


> This is the outfit I will be wearing today. The dress is DVF, bag Fendi spy and the shoes my new Prorata in nude patent.



you look great, i love this dress!



NANI1972 said:


> Fab outfits C! So jelly you went to the AMQ exibit.



you should try to make it to the exhibit if you can nani!  they extended it to this weekend!



heiress-ox said:


> You look amazing *Carlinha*, I always LOVE your pairings and look forward to your bulk posts, they never disappoint! Did you pick anything up from Horatio?



thanks heiress, i didn't get anything unfortunately... they didn't have anything in my size in styles i potentially wanted.  and i tried the maggie leopard 160 and my toes were screaming even before i stood up.  i think that's a no-go for me 



moshi_moshi said:


> only went back a few pages but everyone looks fabulous as usual.
> 
> *C* - fun colors and prints on your dresses and amazing accessories as always!!
> 
> *meg* - love your DVF!!
> 
> to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!!  saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on at madison on friday and they are super comfy and it is definitely a shoe you have to see on your foot in person!
> 
> DVF dress
> merona sweater (target)
> originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.



been waiting for you to post this pic moshi!!    you look PERFECT... i'm glad i got this pic with my real camera before i was told not to 

now we need to get you these shoes!



flyfab said:


> My one and only pair of n° Privé with red tips



awesome outfit, and beautiful photos!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been away for far too long! Everyone looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from our 3rd Anniversary and Babymoon in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by A.L.C.
> Batik Python LPs
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by LaRok
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank by Rebecca Taylor
> BCBG white bandage skirt
> Madame Butterfly Booties
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top by Zara
> I.N.C. cropped white pants
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC



*dezy*!!!  miss you!!!  you are GLOWING woman!  pregnancy does you good!  and wow every single outfit is perfection... i love how the yolanda spikes just sparkle from the distance!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Wedding look from Saturday night! 






Dress by Mark + James by Badgley Mischka
Glitter Titis


----------



## chanel*liz

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wedding look from Saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by Mark + James by Badgley Mischka
> Glitter Titis


 
love this look! you look great!


----------



## BijouBleu

carlinha said:


> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python



The jenny, the python, the print dress.......perfection.



moshi_moshi said:


> to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!!  saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on at madison on friday and they are super comfy and it is definitely a shoe you have to see on your foot in person!
> 
> DVF dress
> merona sweater (target)
> originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.



Love this look.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wedding look from Saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by Mark + James by Badgley Mischka
> Glitter Titis



Gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wedding look from Saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by Mark + James by Badgley Mischka
> Glitter Titis



Super cute, *A*!


----------



## megt10

flyfab said:


> My one and only pair of n° Privé with red tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click *here* to see more pictures.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 Gorgeous outfit, love the shoes.


----------



## aoqtpi

flyfab said:


> My one and only pair of n° Privé with red tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click *here* to see more pictures.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Love these pics!




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been away for far too long! Everyone looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from our 3rd Anniversary and Babymoon in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by A.L.C.
> Batik Python LPs
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by LaRok
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank by Rebecca Taylor
> BCBG white bandage skirt
> Madame Butterfly Booties
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top by Zara
> I.N.C. cropped white pants
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC



You look amazing! 




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wedding look from Saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by Mark + James by Badgley Mischka
> Glitter Titis



A hit, once again!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wedding look from Saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by Mark + James by Badgley Mischka
> Glitter Titis


 
Wow Dezy you look beautiful and what a great pic.


----------



## sobe2009

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wedding look from Saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by Mark + James by Badgley Mischka
> Glitter Titis



Dezy, u look amazing, so beautiful outfits. The most gorgeous and stylish mommy to be.
Love you Vegas pictures, looks like you guys had a great time. We need to catch up


----------



## Jönathan

*Dezy*, You look gorgeous!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You look terrific!! I hope you go back for the Daffs because they look spectacular!


 
thanks *SC*!  i was thinking about them but i just ordered a burberry trench at the bloomies sale this weekend so i had to pass!



sobe2009 said:


> Moshi!!!!!! What?!?! u look fab woman, turn around or pick up that phone and get those Daffs.... No room for hesitation, they are meant for you.
> Also, OMG!! ur dress is the perfect A Line looks Unbelivable on you. Lucky BF!!


 
thanks *M*!!  if i hadn't scored that trench this weekend i might have picked up the phone to call, lol!!  did you manage to get one?  



icecreamom said:


> Moshi! You look so pretty!!!


 
thanks *icecreamom*!!



carlinha said:


> been waiting for you to post this pic moshi!!  you look PERFECT... i'm glad i got this pic with my real camera before i was told not to
> 
> now we need to get you these shoes!
> 
> awesome outfit, and beautiful photos!


 
awww thanks!!!  i'm glad you snagged the photo   i really do love those shoes, i'll have to consider the lady daff... i think i'll need the strap.

Thanks *Bijou*!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*Dezy* - love your outfits!  you always look stunning!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> *dezy*!!! miss you!!! you are GLOWING woman! pregnancy does you good! and wow every single outfit is perfection... i love how the yolanda spikes just sparkle from the distance!


 
miss you too *C!!!! *Thank you so much!!!!!



chanel*liz said:


> love this look! you look great!


 
thank you!!!!



BijouBleu said:


> Gorgeous!


 
thank you! 



jenaywins said:


> Super cute, *A*!


 
thanks *jenay! *



aoqtpi said:


> You look amazing!
> A hit, once again!


 
thank you so much! 



megt10 said:


> Wow Dezy you look beautiful and what a great pic.


 
*meg *thank you!!!



sobe2009 said:


> Dezy, u look amazing, so beautiful outfits. The most gorgeous and stylish mommy to be.
> Love you Vegas pictures, looks like you guys had a great time. We need to catch up


 
*soooobbbeeeee!!!!! *thank you so much!!!!! we had a fabulous time! yes we need to catch up asap! 




			
				Jönathan;19574687 said:
			
		

> *Dezy*, You look gorgeous!!


 
thank you *Jonathan*



moshi_moshi said:


> *Dezy* - love your outfits! you always look stunning!


 
awww *moshi *you're so sweet thank you!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been away for far too long! Everyone looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from our 3rd Anniversary and Babymoon in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by A.L.C.
> Batik Python LPs
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by LaRok
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank by Rebecca Taylor
> BCBG white bandage skirt
> Madame Butterfly Booties
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top by Zara
> I.N.C. cropped white pants
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC



You look great in every outfit especially the LaRok dress


----------



## crazzee_shopper

jenaywins said:


> Coroclic and my beloved new Chanel clutch!
> 
> (Sorry, I have no clue what I'm looking at. I should have cropped my head out!)



I'm loving your top!!!


----------



## jenayb

crazzee_shopper said:


> I'm loving your top!!!


 
Thanks babe! It's Parker!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

cts900 said:


> Date night with DH to celebrate sales!



Lucky DH! You look gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Moshi*-Pretty outfit!
*cts*-Love the framboise suede so much!
*Dezy*-you look gorgeous! I love your style!
*Carlinha*-So colourful! Love it! Jade watersnake Jennys
*Jenay*-had to say it again...wow!

I hope I didn't miss anyone!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## hunniesochic

Finally a contribution to this thread.
Just a simple black dress but with CL makes it more interesting.
Dinner with SO yesterday.


----------



## sobe2009

hunniesochic said:


> Finally a contribution to this thread.
> Just a simple black dress but with CL makes it more interesting.
> Dinner with SO yesterday.



Love the outfit with the nude Biancas and you look fab


----------



## aoqtpi

hunniesochic said:


> Finally a contribution to this thread.
> Just a simple black dress but with CL makes it more interesting.
> Dinner with SO yesterday.



Fabtastic! I love that dress!

ETA: Whoops, typo. I guess it kinda works though


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much sweet *phi, l.a_girl*, and *crazzee* (I am still so sad to be missing you in SD :cry! You all make me feel so good about myself. 

*flyfab*: Love your photos! 

*dezy*: Uh, hello....I didn't look nuthin' like that when I was pregnant! Look at you! You are so beautiful...just glowing in every photo.  LOVE the color of your Zara top.  Congrats on everything, babe! 

*hunnie*: I adore your LBD.  Great skirt on it!  Your legs are daaaaaays long in those nudes!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wedding look from Saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by Mark + James by Badgley Mischka
> Glitter Titis


 
That color looks amazing on you!



flyfab said:


> My one and only pair of n° Privé with red tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can click *here* to see more pictures.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
You look so chic!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been away for far too long! Everyone looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from our 3rd Anniversary and Babymoon in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by A.L.C.
> Batik Python LPs
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by LaRok
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank by Rebecca Taylor
> BCBG white bandage skirt
> Madame Butterfly Booties
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top by Zara
> I.N.C. cropped white pants
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC


 
You look amazing!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

moshi_moshi said:


> only went back a few pages but everyone looks fabulous as usual.
> 
> *C* - fun colors and prints on your dresses and amazing accessories as always!!
> 
> *meg* - love your DVF!!
> 
> to anyone that was unsure on the daffodile... i have to say although i didn't buy them i have been converted by *carlinha*!! saw the first stock photo and hated them, saw them on *carlinha* and liked them but not for me... tried them on at madison on friday and they are super comfy and it is definitely a shoe you have to see on your foot in person!
> 
> DVF dress
> merona sweater (target)
> originally i wore CL black watersnake matatales peeptoe wedges but the daff is pictured here.


 
I love that dress! 



carlinha said:


> this week has been a whirlwind of activity... DH and i went to NYC to visit family and friends, and in the meantime, it was a perfect excuse to bust out some CLs
> 
> i forgot to take pics of a few outfits (including a get together with some TPF gals to see the McQueen exhibit at the Met), but here's the ones i did take:
> Dress: Ya (this was a gift from MIL so no idea where she bought it from)
> Shoes: CL gold sandals
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> AMQ aviators
> in front of Horatio boutique of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Shoes: Turquoise Margi Diams
> Clutch: AMQ queen byzantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: T-Bags
> Shoes: Jade WS Jenny sling
> Clutch: AMQ yellow python


 
You look pretty in all of dresses and CL's.



megt10 said:


> This is the outfit I will be wearing today. The dress is DVF, bag Fendi spy and the shoes my new Prorata in nude patent.


 
You can never go wrong with a DVF dress!


----------



## NANI1972

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been away for far too long! Everyone looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from our 3rd Anniversary and Babymoon in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by A.L.C.
> Batik Python LPs
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by LaRok
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank by Rebecca Taylor
> BCBG white bandage skirt
> Madame Butterfly Booties
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top by Zara
> I.N.C. cropped white pants
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wedding look from Saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by Mark + James by Badgley Mischka
> Glitter Titis


 
Wow dezy! You look amazing! Love the BM dress. I totally missed saying congrats on the baby! BIG CONGRATS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






hunniesochic said:


> Finally a contribution to this thread.
> Just a simple black dress but with CL makes it more interesting.
> Dinner with SO yesterday.


 
Gorgeous! Love the Biancas on you!


----------



## carlinha

thanks again for the compliments ladies!  



hunniesochic said:


> Finally a contribution to this thread.
> Just a simple black dress but with CL makes it more interesting.
> Dinner with SO yesterday.



*hunnie* the nude patent bianca were made for you!


----------



## AEGIS

lol @ you next to the giant shoe.  you look grand!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been away for far too long! Everyone looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from our 3rd Anniversary and Babymoon in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by A.L.C.
> Batik Python LPs
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by LaRok
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank by Rebecca Taylor
> BCBG white bandage skirt
> Madame Butterfly Booties
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top by Zara
> I.N.C. cropped white pants
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC


----------



## hunniesochic

aoqtpi said:


> Fabtastic! I love that dress!
> 
> ETA: Whoops, typo. I guess it kinda works though


FABtastic Fabulous + Fantastic = genius
! 


cts900 said:


> *hunnie*: I adore your LBD.  Great skirt on it!  Your legs are daaaaaays long in those nudes!





NANI1972 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the Biancas on you!





carlinha said:


> *hunnie* the nude patent bianca were made for you!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## BijouBleu

Not quite off topic, but *Crazee*, your avatar !! I die.........dead........as a doornail!



crazzee_shopper said:


> Lucky DH! You look gorgeous!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

chanel*liz said:


> Gold salsbourg + Herve Leger dress


 
You look amazing!



sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchand with pink zara blazer


 
I love the blazers from Zara!



cts900 said:


> Date night with DH to celebrate sales!


 
You look gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

Thank you for that, *glamourgirlnikk*!  It was a good night .


----------



## PetitColibri

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been away for far too long! Everyone looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from our 3rd Anniversary and Babymoon in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by A.L.C.
> Batik Python LPs
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by LaRok
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> Tank by Rebecca Taylor
> BCBG white bandage skirt
> Madame Butterfly Booties
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top by Zara
> I.N.C. cropped white pants
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC



great pics !
I have to say it : because of you I had to HAVE the yolanda nude with spikes they seem to sparkle in your pics ! so gorgeous 
I should get them by the mailman in a day or two... can't wait !


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hunniesochic said:


> Finally a contribution to this thread.
> Just a simple black dress but with CL makes it more interesting.
> Dinner with SO yesterday.



WOW! Love the combination! And your shoes...  Nice legs doll!


----------



## Emma4790

hunniesochic said:


> Finally a contribution to this thread.
> Just a simple black dress but with CL makes it more interesting.
> Dinner with SO yesterday.



OMG! They look amazing on you. Perfect for your skin tone! So chic! Very cool sort of parisian look....


----------



## Emma4790

I have a little offering today....
Second outting for my one and only pair of Biancas. 











There's more on my blog! (link below)


----------



## poppyseed

Emma4790 said:


> I have a little offering today....
> Second outting for my one and only pair of Biancas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more on my blog! (link below)


 
Lovely! I think I own the same belt as you lol


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*crazee, l.a_girl, glamour, aegis- *thank you all so much!!!

*cts- *awwww C, you're too sweet. I have been trying my best to still be fabulous, hopefully it will last! 

*nani- *oh thank you so much!!!!! 

*petit- *you will LOVE the Yolanda Spikes! I am so happy I got them! 

*hunnie- *the nude biancas look great! 

*emma- *very cute outfit!


----------



## Emma4790

Thank you so much *poppyseed* and *dezynrbaglaydee*


----------



## Tinkerbell86

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wedding look from Saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by Mark + James by Badgley Mischka
> Glitter Titis


wow i love the color combo. That dress looks great on you!


----------



## sobe2009

Emma4790 said:


> I have a little offering today....
> Second outting for my one and only pair of Biancas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more on my blog! (link below)



Love the outfit so girly and chic!!


----------



## hunniesochic

CRISPEDROSA said:


> WOW! Love the combination! And your shoes...  Nice legs doll!





Emma4790 said:


> OMG! They look amazing on you. Perfect for your skin tone! So chic! Very cool sort of parisian look....





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *hunnie- *the nude biancas look great!



Aww  thank you ladies!


----------



## hunniesochic

GNO a few weeks back.
Satin Hyper Prive.


----------



## hunniesochic

Emma4790 said:


> I have a little offering today....
> Second outting for my one and only pair of Biancas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more on my blog! (link below)



those shoes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been away for far too long! Everyone looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from our 3rd Anniversary and Babymoon in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by A.L.C.
> Batik Python LPs
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress by LaRok
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank by Rebecca Taylor
> BCBG white bandage skirt
> Madame Butterfly Booties
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top by Zara
> I.N.C. cropped white pants
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC



You look great, I love these outfits *Dezy* especially how the Yolanda Spikes seem to shine/sparkle in the light (kicking myself for not getting them now)!


----------



## heiress-ox

Emma4790 said:


> I have a little offering today....
> Second outting for my one and only pair of Biancas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more on my blog! (link below)



Love this outfit, so feminine & the dip-dye Biancas are


----------



## heiress-ox

Out for dinner, drinks & a movie with friends in my CL Biancas. 

I wish I took a picture of the back of the dress, it had a mesh back with a cut-out.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Super cute! I love the dress!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

heiress-ox said:


> Out for dinner, drinks & a movie with friends in my CL Biancas.
> 
> I wish I took a picture of the back of the dress, it had a mesh back with a cut-out.



You're so cute! Love that dress!


----------



## stilly

Emma4790 said:


> I have a little offering today....
> Second outting for my one and only pair of Biancas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more on my blog! (link below)


 

Just gorgeous *Emma!!!*


----------



## stilly

hunniesochic said:


> Finally a contribution to this thread.
> Just a simple black dress but with CL makes it more interesting.
> Dinner with SO yesterday.


 

The dress and CLs are amazing on you *hunniesochic*!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

stilly said:


> The dress and CLs are amazing on you *hunniesochic*!!!


thank you


----------



## Emma4790

stilly said:


> Just gorgeous *Emma!!!*



Thanks stilly! You're the sweetest!


----------



## Elsie87

Lookin' good, ladies! 

Here's me:






Black & white (looks pink in the pic) polkadot dress: vintage
Shrug: InWear
Bag: vintage Chanel
Shoes: black nappa Lillian


----------



## icecreamom

Emma4790 said:


> I have a little offering today....
> Second outting for my one and only pair of Biancas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more on my blog! (link below)


 Love this outfit and your shades are super cool! 


heiress-ox said:


> Out for dinner, drinks & a movie with friends in my CL Biancas.
> 
> I wish I took a picture of the back of the dress, it had a mesh back with a cut-out.


Another Bianca lover here! very chic 



Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies!
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & white (looks pink in the pic) polkadot dress: vintage
> Shrug: InWear
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: black nappa Lillian


I'm crazy for polka dots , loving your dress!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Emma4790 said:


> I have a little offering today....
> Second outting for my one and only pair of Biancas.
> 
> 
> There's more on my blog! (link below)


 
*Emma *I love those Bianca's  they look great on you!



hunniesochic said:


> GNO a few weeks back.
> Satin Hyper Prive.


 

*hunnie* the color of your top is FAB 


heiress-ox said:


> Out for dinner, drinks & a movie with friends in my CL Biancas.
> 
> I wish I took a picture of the back of the dress, it had a mesh back with a cut-out.


 
*heiress *your dress is super cute 



Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies!
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & white (looks pink in the pic) polkadot dress: vintage
> Shrug: InWear
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: black nappa Lillian


 
*Elsie* those Lillian's look great on you!


----------



## cts900

*Elsie*: I heart polka dots sooooooo much! 

*heiress-ox*: That is an adorable dress.  Love! 

*hunniesochic*: I adore the color of your top.  So lovely. 

*Emma*: Another winning combo! 

I continue to be obsessed with my vichy rosellas:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies!
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & white (looks pink in the pic) polkadot dress: vintage
> Shrug: InWear
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: black nappa Lillian


 
You look lovely!



heiress-ox said:


> Out for dinner, drinks & a movie with friends in my CL Biancas.
> 
> I wish I took a picture of the back of the dress, it had a mesh back with a cut-out.


 
That dress is cute!


----------



## heiress-ox

- *Jenay, aoqtpi, icecreamom, juicyjeans, & cts900*; the dress was only an inexpensive find at the last minute from Urban Outfitters, I was there shopping with a friend and shocked to find it!

*CTS*: I love your vichy Rosellas, they look SO comfortable and they're such a cute style!

*Elsie*: You look great, I love the polka dots!


----------



## dbeth

Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies!
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & white (looks pink in the pic) polkadot dress: vintage
> Shrug: InWear
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: black nappa Lillian



Love this look! And that white Chanel!!!! Wow!! 




heiress-ox said:


> Out for dinner, drinks & a movie with friends in my CL Biancas.
> 
> I wish I took a picture of the back of the dress, it had a mesh back with a cut-out.



You look great---the dress is so cute and it goes with your shoes well!!





cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: I heart polka dots sooooooo much!
> 
> *heiress-ox*: That is an adorable dress.  Love!
> 
> *hunniesochic*: I adore the color of your top.  So lovely.
> 
> *Emma*: Another winning combo!
> 
> I continue to be obsessed with my vichy rosellas:



Those flats look so cute---I think it's a pair that you  have to try on because they don't look as good in the box.  And you wear them well!!!  I have duck feet when I wear flats.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: I heart polka dots sooooooo much!
> 
> *heiress-ox*: That is an adorable dress. Love!
> 
> *hunniesochic*: I adore the color of your top. So lovely.
> 
> *Emma*: Another winning combo!
> 
> I continue to be obsessed with my vichy rosellas:


 
Supa cute.


----------



## flyfab

cts900 said:


> *flyfab*: Love your photos!





glamourgirlnikk said:


> You look amazing!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit, love the shoes.





moshi_moshi said:


> love your photos!!





phiphi said:


> super glam!! love the colours in the photo too!!





hunniesochic said:


> I love this look. very pretty!





sobe2009 said:


> What a great outfit and pictures!! ur NP look great on you.





carlinha said:


> awesome outfit, and beautiful photos!




Thanks everybody


----------



## aoqtpi

Found this skirt while I was packing to move - not sure if I like this look





My 70% off dress from ShopBop 









Out for drinks last Friday


----------



## Dukeprincess

Forgive me ladies, I only went back a few pages...

*jenay:* Everytime I see you in those shoes, I want them more and more!  

*cts:* Okay, really, can I look like you when I grow up? 

*emma:* Love the mixed prints!

*heiress:* You are beautiful!  

*elsie:* That look is so classy, me 

*aoqtpi:* Wow, that gown is beautiful on you! 

Inspired by Mad Men, wearing yet another DVF + CL combo.  (I'm _so_ predictable!)


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Dukeprincess said:


> Forgive me ladies, I only went back a few pages...
> 
> *jenay:* Everytime I see you in those shoes, I want them more and more!
> 
> *cts:* Okay, really, can I look like you when I grow up?
> 
> *emma:* Love the mixed prints!
> 
> *heiress:* You are beautiful!
> 
> *elsie:* That look is so classy, me
> 
> *aoqtpi:* Wow, that gown is beautiful on you!
> 
> Inspired by Mad Men, wearing yet another DVF + CL combo.  (I'm _so_ predictable!)




i love thissss!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

aoqtpi said:


> Found this skirt while I was packing to move - not sure if I like this look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 70% off dress from ShopBop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for drinks last Friday





i love each outfit!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Predictable only in that you look absolutely fantastic!! You have an aura of elegance about you that I can only dream about replicating! Ten stars, babe!



Dukeprincess said:


> Forgive me ladies, I only went back a few pages...
> 
> *jenay:* Everytime I see you in those shoes, I want them more and more!
> 
> *cts:* Okay, really, can I look like you when I grow up?
> 
> *emma:* Love the mixed prints!
> 
> *heiress:* You are beautiful!
> 
> *elsie:* That look is so classy, me
> 
> *aoqtpi:* Wow, that gown is beautiful on you!
> 
> Inspired by Mad Men, wearing yet another DVF + CL combo.  (I'm _so_ predictable!)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

You're going to set law school on fire looking like that! I like the white skirt - why do you have doubts about it?



aoqtpi said:


> Found this skirt while I was packing to move - not sure if I like this look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 70% off dress from ShopBop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for drinks last Friday


----------



## icecreamom

Dukeprincess said:


> Inspired by Mad Men, wearing yet another DVF + CL combo.  (I'm _so_ predictable!)



You look amazing!


----------



## amazigrace

*dukie,* you look fabulous, as always!
Love your entire outfit. And, no, you aren't
predictable! Just very, very chic!


----------



## chanel*liz

Everyone looks great! 
Another casual day


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for the sweet comments everyone! 

*Cts*: LOVE those Rosellas! Looks like a super cute and comfy outfit; totally something I would wear!

*Aoqtpi*: I adore each and every look; stunning (esp. the black gown: wow)!

*Duke*: You look beautiful as always; love the entire outfit!

*Chanel*liz*: You look fantastic; fab colour on the dress and I love the necklace!


----------



## Elsie87

Tunic: Liu Jo
Leggings: Mexx
Bag: Balenciaga PT
Scarf: vintage Hermès
Shoes: turq suede VP


----------



## phiphi

hunniesochic said:


> Finally a contribution to this thread.
> Just a simple black dress but with CL makes it more interesting.
> Dinner with SO yesterday.


 
love the dress!! hope you had a great night!



Emma4790 said:


> I have a little offering today....
> Second outting for my one and only pair of Biancas.
> There's more on my blog! (link below)


 
very cute!!!




hunniesochic said:


> GNO a few weeks back.
> Satin Hyper Prive.


 
gorgeous!! love that colour on you!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been away for far too long! Everyone looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> Here are some pics from our 3rd Anniversary and Babymoon in Vegas!
> 
> 
> Dress by A.L.C.
> Batik Python LPs
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> Dress by LaRok
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC
> 
> Tank by Rebecca Taylor
> BCBG white bandage skirt
> Madame Butterfly Booties
> AMQ sage green skull clutch
> 
> Top by Zara
> I.N.C. cropped white pants
> Beige Yolanda Spikes
> Dark Silver Chanel WOC


 
dezy you look fabulous!! hope you had a great babymoon! you absolutely glow. 



heiress-ox said:


> Out for dinner, drinks & a movie with friends in my CL Biancas.
> 
> I wish I took a picture of the back of the dress, it had a mesh back with a cut-out.


 
adorable! 



Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies!
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> Black & white (looks pink in the pic) polkadot dress: vintage
> Shrug: InWear
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: black nappa Lillian


 
i really love this look!  



cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: I heart polka dots sooooooo much!
> 
> *heiress-ox*: That is an adorable dress. Love!
> 
> *hunniesochic*: I adore the color of your top. So lovely.
> 
> *Emma*: Another winning combo!
> 
> I continue to be obsessed with my vichy rosellas:


 
i love this outfit, *C*! it is so fun! the flats are adorable.




aoqtpi said:


> Found this skirt while I was packing to move - not sure if I like this look
> 
> My 70% off dress from ShopBop
> 
> Out for drinks last Friday


 
great dresses! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Forgive me ladies, I only went back a few pages...
> 
> *jenay:* Everytime I see you in those shoes, I want them more and more!
> 
> *cts:* Okay, really, can I look like you when I grow up?
> 
> *emma:* Love the mixed prints!
> 
> *heiress:* You are beautiful!
> 
> *elsie:* That look is so classy, me
> 
> *aoqtpi:* Wow, that gown is beautiful on you!
> 
> Inspired by Mad Men, wearing yet another DVF + CL combo. (I'm _so_ predictable!)


 
love the entire look! you look awesome!



chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Another casual day


 
stunning! i really like the dress - beautiful colour on you!


----------



## juicyjeans

aoqtpi said:


> Found this skirt while I was packing to move - not sure if I like this look
> 
> 
> My 70% off dress from ShopBop
> 
> Out for drinks last Friday


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Forgive me ladies, I only went back a few pages...
> 
> *jenay:* Everytime I see you in those shoes, I want them more and more!
> 
> *cts:* Okay, really, can I look like you when I grow up?
> 
> *emma:* Love the mixed prints!
> 
> *heiress:* You are beautiful!
> 
> *elsie:* That look is so classy, me
> 
> *aoqtpi:* Wow, that gown is beautiful on you!
> 
> Inspired by Mad Men, wearing yet another DVF + CL combo. (I'm _so_ predictable!)


 


chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Another casual day


 


Elsie87 said:


> Tunic: Liu Jo
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Scarf: vintage Hermès
> Shoes: turq suede VP


 

Ladies you all look FAB


----------



## phiphi

today's outfit for casual friday - dvf blouse and naked yoyos


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love how I can go away and come back and still feel so much love in here!    A huge thanks to *Gab, schnauzer, icecream, amazi, P, elsie and juicy!* 

*Chanel:* Gorgeous!

*Elsie:* You always look amazing.  LOVE the turquoise!

*Phiphi:* Another home run....that's all.


----------



## Nolia

qt, I LOVE those wedges!!! And that last pic? Va Va VOOM!  


aoqtpi said:


> Found this skirt while I was packing to move - not sure if I like this look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for drinks last Friday



A very classy look~



Dukeprincess said:


> Inspired by Mad Men, wearing yet another DVF + CL combo.  (I'm _so_ predictable!)



Holy Liz!  Those look like the PERFECT nude for you!!  Is that Une Plume?



chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Another casual day



Gorgeous!  That turquoise really pops!!



Elsie87 said:


> Tunic: Liu Jo
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Scarf: vintage Hermès
> Shoes: turq suede VP


----------



## heiress-ox

phiphi said:


> today's outfit for casual friday - dvf blouse and naked yoyos



Thank you, and wow, this is the perfect casual outfit, you look wonderful!



aoqtpi said:


> Out for drinks last Friday


You look great in all of your outfits, but I especially love the embellishments with the MBBs!



Dukeprincess said:


> Forgive me ladies, I only went back a few pages..
> *heiress:* You are beautiful!
> 
> Inspired by Mad Men, wearing yet another DVF + CL combo.  (I'm _so_ predictable!)



Thank you* Duke*, you're too sweet, but I must say your Mad Men inspired outfit is perfection, I love the pops of colour!




chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Another casual day


Your dress is beautiful, *Chanel,* the colour looks divine against your skin & I've always been a big fan of the Une Plumes and that nude was made for you.




Elsie87 said:


> Tunic: Liu Jo
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Scarf: vintage Hermès
> Shoes: turq suede VP



I love the contrast of the turquoise, beautiful!


----------



## juicyjeans

phiphi said:


> today's outfit for casual friday - dvf blouse and naked yoyos


 
You look incredible as always *phiphi *


----------



## chanel*liz

Nolia said:


> qt, I LOVE those wedges!!! And that last pic? Va Va VOOM!
> 
> 
> A very classy look~
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Liz! Those look like the PERFECT nude for you!! Is that Une Plume?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! That turquoise really pops!!


 
thanks babe! yes it is the une plume! so comfortable and goes with everything!


----------



## jenayb

Zomg! You guys are all amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

*ladies,* you are all beautiful!!
*chanel,* so cute!
*phi*, your casual Friday look is so chic!
*duke*, love the Mad Men inspiration!!
elise,I love how you combined everything!!
*aoqtpi,* fun going out look!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> Forgive me ladies, I only went back a few pages...
> 
> *aoqtpi:* Wow, that gown is beautiful on you!
> 
> Inspired by Mad Men, wearing yet another DVF + CL combo.  (I'm _so_ predictable!)



Thank you! Love your outfit!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You're going to set law school on fire looking like that! I like the white skirt - why do you have doubts about it?



Thanks  I just feel like the skirt is too floofy. But fun, at the same time.



chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Another casual day



Thanks; love your dress.



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments everyone!
> 
> *Cts*: LOVE those Rosellas! Looks like a super cute and comfy outfit; totally something I would wear!
> 
> *Aoqtpi*: I adore each and every look; stunning (esp. the black gown: wow)!
> 
> *Duke*: You look beautiful as always; love the entire outfit!
> 
> *Chanel*liz*: You look fantastic; fab colour on the dress and I love the necklace!



Thank you; you look fabulous as well!



phiphi said:


> today's outfit for casual friday - dvf blouse and naked yoyos



Love this! Purple and white are fantastic!



Nolia said:


> qt, I LOVE those wedges!!! And that last pic? Va Va VOOM!








phiphi said:


> great dresses!





juicyjeans said:


> Ladies you all look FAB





GabLVoesvuitton said:


> i love each outfit!!!!





heiress-ox said:


> You look great in all of your outfits, but I especially love the embellishments with the MBBs!





rdgldy said:


> *aoqtpi,* fun going out look!



Thanks!


----------



## cts900

*Duke*: My sweetness!  Soooooooo good to see you. Your compliment was so lovely and YOU look INCREDIBLE.  Maybe your best look _ever_.  That pop of color is _tremendous_. 

*aoqtpi*: Your body blows my mind. 

*jenay*: Thanks, babe! 

*dbeth*: Thank you and I agree, the vichy in rosellas must be tried on! 

*heiress-ox*: Thank you so much! 

sweet *phi*: Thank you for the kind compliment and the color of your DVF blouse is flippin' TDF!  I am in love, love, love.  

*Elsie*: You are so sweet, I did feel super cozy all day.  Another home run for you!  Turq!!!!!  LOVES it! 

*chanel*: Very pretty color.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *tinkerbell!*

*hunnie-*very cute! 

*heiress- *thank you! love your biancas!

*elsie- *very classic look! Also love your teal vps! 

*cts- *oh I love the vichy flats! they look fab! 

*aoqtpi- *great find at Shop Bop!!

*duke- *love this outfit!!!

*chanl*liz- *fab casual look! love that dress! 

*phiphi- *thank you!!! love your casual look especially the dvf blouse!


----------



## jancedtif

Gosh!  You all look fabulous!

*cts*, *duke* and *phi*


----------



## cts900

^^Right back at'cha, my lovely lady .


----------



## Nolia

*Trying to get more of my Very Croise in for the summer! Heading out with the ladies tonight!

Top: Forever 21
Bottom: TNA shorts
Shoes: Very Croise *


----------



## cts900

^^Great top!

Thanks, sweet mama *dezy*!


----------



## bagfashionista

VP Nude


----------



## heiress-ox

bagfashionista said:


> VP Nude



this photograph is absolute perfection!


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful picture!~


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bagfashionista said:


> VP Nude



Beautiful shot!


----------



## beagly911

bagfashionista said:


> VP Nude


 Perfection!  I love the dress!!


----------



## stilly

bagfashionista said:


> VP Nude


 
I love this photo!!! So sexy!!!


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> today's outfit for casual friday - dvf blouse and naked yoyos


 
I love the outfit *phi*!!!
Beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Trying to get more of my Very Croise in for the summer! Heading out with the ladies tonight!*
> 
> *Top: Forever 21*
> *Bottom: TNA shorts*
> *Shoes: Very Croise *


 
Such a cute outfit *Nolia*!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## stilly

Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies!
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & white (looks pink in the pic) polkadot dress: vintage
> Shrug: InWear
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: black nappa Lillian


 
I love the polka dots and Lillians!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## carlinha

Emma4790 said:


> I have a little offering today....
> Second outting for my one and only pair of Biancas.
> 
> There's more on my blog! (link below)



very cute *emma*!



hunniesochic said:


> GNO a few weeks back.
> Satin Hyper Prive.



i love the top *hunnie*!



heiress-ox said:


> Out for dinner, drinks & a movie with friends in my CL Biancas.
> 
> I wish I took a picture of the back of the dress, it had a mesh back with a cut-out.



i love black and white, you can never go wrong *heiress*!



Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies!
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> Black & white (looks pink in the pic) polkadot dress: vintage
> Shrug: InWear
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: black nappa Lillian



another classic polka dot combo *elsie*!



cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: I heart polka dots sooooooo much!
> 
> 
> I continue to be obsessed with my vichy rosellas:



and you continue to look great darling *cts*!



aoqtpi said:


> Found this skirt while I was packing to move - not sure if I like this look



my fave is definitely the long black dress *aoqtpi*, you look so elegant!  and girl, how the heck did you sit in that last dress?!  so short!


----------



## laleeza

Everyone always looks so fabulous! 
This is my first pic - I think the fine bretelle are so girly with the pink. 
Casual Friday:


----------



## carlinha

Dukeprincess said:


> Forgive me ladies, I only went back a few pages...
> 
> 
> Inspired by Mad Men, wearing yet another DVF + CL combo.  (I'm _so_ predictable!)



omg *duke*... you are just perfect.



chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Another casual day



looking cool and cas *liz*!



Elsie87 said:


> Tunic: Liu Jo
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Scarf: vintage Hermès
> Shoes: turq suede VP



love this outfit *elsie*!



phiphi said:


> today's outfit for casual friday - dvf blouse and naked yoyos



  i love you *P*.  that is all.



Nolia said:


> *Trying to get more of my Very Croise in for the summer! Heading out with the ladies tonight!
> 
> Top: Forever 21
> Bottom: TNA shorts
> Shoes: Very Croise *



perfect summer outfit *nolia*!



bagfashionista said:


> VP Nude



omg you look amazing *bag*, and this photo should be framed it is so perfect!


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous!
> This is my first pic - I think the fine bretelle are so girly with the pink.
> Casual Friday:



i love red, black and white *laleeza*!  great combo!


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> i love red, black and white *laleeza*!  great combo!



Thanks *car*! It's a terrible photo - actually a pink cardigan


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> Thanks *car*! It's a terrible photo - actually a pink cardigan



omg sorry i am colorblind! :girlwhack:

so i got a new bag today.... TOTALLY IN LOVE  so sorry for photobombing 
Dress: Splendid
Shoes: MBP 150 Leopard
Bag: Balenciaga Coquelicot RGGH
AMQ aviators


----------



## medicbean

carlinha said:


> omg sorry i am colorblind! :girlwhack:
> 
> so i got a new bag today.... TOTALLY IN LOVE  so sorry for photobombing
> Dress: Splendid
> Shoes: MBP 150 Leopard
> Bag: Balenciaga Coquelicot RGGH
> AMQ aviators



perfection as always carlinha!!
are those MBP this season? the coloring is really gorgeous...
xxx


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks everyone! 

*Phiphi*: Nothing else I can say but 'perfection'!
*Nolia*: LOVE that top with the VC's! 
*Bagfashionista*: Fabulous!
*Laleeza*: You look very pretty; love the dress (and the shoes ofc.)!
*Carlinha*: Smokin'! Seriously, you look amazing!


----------



## Elsie87

Oversized blazer: H&M
Necklace: H&M
Ring: H&M
Tunic: H&M
Leggings: Mexx
Bag: Prada
Shoes: red patent Simples


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> my fave is definitely the long black dress *aoqtpi*, you look so elegant!  and girl, how the heck did you sit in that last dress?!  so short!



Thank you! I wore it with shorts, haha.


----------



## phiphi

thank you so much *heiress, juicy, rdgdly, aoqtpi, cts, dezy, jan, stilly, C, and elsie*


----------



## phiphi

Nolia said:


> *Trying to get more of my Very Croise in for the summer! Heading out with the ladies tonight!
> 
> Top: Forever 21
> Bottom: TNA shorts
> Shoes: Very Croise *



the very croise are so fun!!



bagfashionista said:


> VP Nude



what a great shade of red! 



laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous!
> This is my first pic - I think the fine bretelle are so girly with the pink.
> Casual Friday:



love it! the fine bretelle are so pretty on you!



carlinha said:


> omg sorry i am colorblind! :girlwhack:
> 
> so i got a new bag today.... TOTALLY IN LOVE  so sorry for photobombing
> Dress: Splendid
> Shoes: MBP 150 Leopard
> Bag: Balenciaga Coquelicot RGGH
> AMQ aviators



the coquelicot! the MBP! perfection as always C. i love the bag and especially on you! you are a stunner!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Elsie87 said:


> Oversized blazer: H&M
> Necklace: H&M
> Ring: H&M
> Tunic: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Prada
> Shoes: red patent Simples


 
Those red Simples are adorable!


----------



## laleeza

carlinha said:


> omg sorry i am colorblind! :girlwhack:
> 
> so i got a new bag today.... TOTALLY IN LOVE  so sorry for photobombing
> Dress: Splendid
> Shoes: MBP 150 Leopard
> Bag: Balenciaga Coquelicot RGGH
> AMQ aviators



Love it all! I've been drooling over that bag lately too!


----------



## cts900

You look lovely again, *Elsie*! 

*car*: Thank you, babe! You are stunning and your bag/shoe combo is FABULOUS! 

*laleeza*: I love your dress sooooo much.  

*bagfashionista*: This photograph is gorgeous.


----------



## l.a_girl19

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous!
> This is my first pic - I think the fine bretelle are so girly with the pink.
> Casual Friday:



Love this look!



carlinha said:


> omg sorry i am colorblind! :girlwhack:
> 
> so i got a new bag today.... TOTALLY IN LOVE  so sorry for photobombing
> Dress: Splendid
> Shoes: MBP 150 Leopard
> Bag: Balenciaga Coquelicot RGGH
> AMQ aviators



Wow. I am loving your new Bal. Gorgeous outfit! Yay! Leopard MBPs!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Oversized blazer: H&M
> Necklace: H&M
> Ring: H&M
> Tunic: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Prada
> Shoes: red patent Simples



Prraaadddaa! Wish I had one! Pretty outfit!


----------



## l.a_girl19

phiphi said:


> today's outfit for casual friday - dvf blouse and naked yoyos



The yoyos are so beautiful! I love how thin the leather is. It is a sexy simple shoe! Great outift



Nolia said:


> *Trying to get more of my Very Croise in for the summer! Heading out with the ladies tonight!
> 
> Top: Forever 21
> Bottom: TNA shorts
> Shoes: Very Croise *
> 
> I love your top! I am obsessed with white dresses and tops! The VCs are stunning of course





bagfashionista said:


> VP Nude



Wow! Beautiful picture!


----------



## megt10

bagfashionista said:


> VP Nude


 Wow awesome picture it looks like a magazine ad for those shoes. I think I need them now . You look beautiful.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Oversized blazer: H&M
> Necklace: H&M
> Ring: H&M
> Tunic: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Prada
> Shoes: red patent Simples


 
Gorgeous, love the pop of color.


----------



## AEGIS

everyone looks great!  this is one of my favorite threads on the CL forum bc I like to see how real women wear their fabulous shoes.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Trying to get more of my Very Croise in for the summer! Heading out with the ladies tonight!*
> 
> *Top: Forever 21*
> *Bottom: TNA shorts*
> *Shoes: Very Croise *


 
Wow I love those shoes absolutely fantastic outfit.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> everyone looks great!  this is one of my favorite threads on the CL forum bc I like to see how real women wear their fabulous shoes.


 Totally agree, even though it moves so fast it is hard to keep up with everyone's pictures. You all look fabulous!


----------



## megt10

I finalloy found my MBB. I got them a couple of days ago from ebay and I love them. Wore this last night. Dress DVF.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> omg sorry i am colorblind! :girlwhack:
> 
> so i got a new bag today.... TOTALLY IN LOVE  so sorry for photobombing
> Dress: Splendid
> Shoes: MBP 150 Leopard
> Bag: Balenciaga Coquelicot RGGH
> AMQ aviators




Love your outfit and your new Baleciaga!! You are totally rockin it with your leopard MBP!


----------



## 9distelle

carlinha said:


> omg sorry i am colorblind!
> 
> so i got a new bag today.... TOTALLY IN LOVE  so sorry for photobombing
> Dress: Splendid
> Shoes: MBP 150 Leopard
> Bag: Balenciaga Coquelicot RGGH
> AMQ aviators


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Another casual day


 
Love this look! That is my idea of a casual day too. You look awesome.


----------



## heiress-ox

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous!
> This is my first pic - I think the fine bretelle are so girly with the pink.
> Casual Friday:



Very elegant combo, I love the Fine Bretelle!



carlinha said:


> omg sorry i am colorblind! :girlwhack:
> 
> so i got a new bag today.... TOTALLY IN LOVE  so sorry for photobombing
> Dress: Splendid
> Shoes: MBP 150 Leopard
> Bag: Balenciaga Coquelicot RGGH
> AMQ aviators


  you killed it again *Carlinha*, your new Bal is fabulous and I love the red with the leopard MBPs,  I totally need these or something leopard in my life!


----------



## Nolia

cts900 said:


> ^^Great top!





stilly said:


> Such a cute outfit *Nolia*!!!
> Love it!!!





phiphi said:


> the very croise are so fun!!





l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! Beautiful picture!





Elsie87 said:


> *Nolia*: LOVE that top with the VC's!


- Thank you!  Don't you just love H&M!  I really like pairing my clothes with H&M and Forever 21~



megt10 said:


> Wow I love those shoes absolutely fantastic outfit.


- The MBBs look splendid on you!!  I have them too!  Aren't they magically comfortable!? =)



carlinha said:


> perfect summer outfit *nolia*!


- Your MBP looks amazing with the pops of red!  From behind, they almost look like Daffs!


----------



## laleeza

heiress-ox said:


> Very elegant combo, I love the Fine Bretelle!
> 
> 
> you killed it again *Carlinha*, your new Bal is fabulous and I love the red with the leopard MBPs,  I totally need these or something leopard in my life!





phiphi said:


> the very croise are so fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> what a great shade of red!
> 
> 
> 
> love it! the fine bretelle are so pretty on you!
> 
> 
> 
> the coquelicot! the MBP! perfection as always C. i love the bag and especially on you! you are a stunner!!!





l.a_girl19 said:


> Love this look!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I am loving your new Bal. Gorgeous outfit! Yay! Leopard MBPs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Prraaadddaa! Wish I had one! Pretty outfit!


I've been feeling very frumpy so thanks for the sweet comments ladies!


----------



## dbeth

Elsie87 said:


> Oversized blazer: H&M
> Necklace: H&M
> Ring: H&M
> Tunic: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Prada
> Shoes: red patent Simples



Wowza!!!! Love those red simples!!!




bagfashionista said:


> VP Nude



This picture is just simply beautiful. Looks like something out of a magazine.





carlinha said:


> omg sorry i am colorblind!
> 
> so i got a new bag today.... TOTALLY IN LOVE  so sorry for photobombing
> Dress: Splendid
> Shoes: MBP 150 Leopard
> Bag: Balenciaga Coquelicot RGGH
> AMQ aviators



Fabulous combo C!!!!!!!! The red bag really pops and the MB pumps are gorgeous!!



megt10 said:


> I finalloy found my MBB. I got them a couple of days ago from ebay and I love them. Wore this last night. Dress DVF.



Meg--you already  know I love this look! You really can pull those MBB off well!!!!




Wow ladies, this is one thread I can't keep up with. It moves very fast!


----------



## amazigrace

*carla,* as you already know, I love your Velo!
Isn't the shape the BEST bal?! It's gorgeous and
looks beautiful on you. Congratulations. I know you've
been wanting this bag for a long time.


----------



## carlinha

medicbean said:


> perfection as always carlinha!!
> are those MBP this season? the coloring is really gorgeous...
> xxx



thank you *medicbean*!  yes the MBP leopards are from this current season, i think they're darker than previous season.



Elsie87 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> *Carlinha*: Smokin'! Seriously, you look amazing!



thank you *elsie*!



Elsie87 said:


> Oversized blazer: H&M
> Necklace: H&M
> Ring: H&M
> Tunic: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Prada
> Shoes: red patent Simples



you look awesome *elsie*!  i love this look.



aoqtpi said:


> Thank you! I wore it with shorts, haha.



hehe, good idea 



phiphi said:


> the coquelicot! the MBP! perfection as always C. i love the bag and especially on you! you are a stunner!!!



awww thanks *P* 



laleeza said:


> Love it all! I've been drooling over that bag lately too!



thanks *laleeza*.... get it!!!   you won't regret it!



cts900 said:


> *car*: Thank you, babe! You are stunning and your bag/shoe combo is FABULOUS!



thanks you *C*!!!


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow. I am loving your new Bal. Gorgeous outfit! Yay! Leopard MBPs!!!



thanks *lagirl*!



megt10 said:


> I finalloy found my MBB. I got them a couple of days ago from ebay and I love them. Wore this last night. Dress DVF.



great outfit *meg*, and congrats on finally getting the MBB!



karwood said:


> Love your outfit and your new Baleciaga!! You are totally rockin it with your leopard MBP!



thank you *kar* 



9distelle said:


>



thanks *9distelle*!



heiress-ox said:


> you killed it again *Carlinha*, your new Bal is fabulous and I love the red with the leopard MBPs,  I totally need these or something leopard in my life!



thank you *heiress*, yes you need leopard in your life!!



Nolia said:


> - Your MBP looks amazing with the pops of red!  From behind, they almost look like Daffs!



thanks *nolia*!



dbeth said:


> Fabulous combo C!!!!!!!! The red bag really pops and the MB pumps are gorgeous!!



thanks *dbeth*!



amazigrace said:


> *carla,* as you already know, I love your Velo!
> Isn't the shape the BEST bal?! It's gorgeous and
> looks beautiful on you. Congratulations. I know you've
> been wanting this bag for a long time.



thank you *amazigrace*   yes the velo is awesome!!!  can't wait to wear her more and more


----------



## rdgldy

perfection,* C.*!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

I've been gone forrrrrrrever! But wearing different CL's for each day of a training last week reminded me! So...

PS-- please excuse the "Raising the roof" pictures. It was my spin on all this crazy planking, owling, and whatnot haha! Each day, we progressively "raised the roof higher" ... anyway! hahahaha

Day 1: Red patent simple 70
Day 2: Black simple 70
Day 3: Multiglitter simple 70
Day 4: Nude simple 70... their maiden voyage! I was in a lot of pain at the end of the day! Toe box needs a lot of work still.


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> I finalloy found my MBB. I got them a couple of days ago from ebay and I love them. Wore this last night. Dress DVF.


 

Love the dress and MBBs *megt*!!!


----------



## stilly

Heading out to dinner and a movie in a little summer dress and my Black Kid Pigalle 120s


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> - Thank you!  Don't you just love H&M!  I really like pairing my clothes with H&M and Forever 21~
> 
> 
> - The MBBs look splendid on you!!  I have them too!  Aren't they magically comfortable!? =)
> 
> 
> - Your MBP looks amazing with the pops of red!  From behind, they almost look like Daffs!


 


dbeth said:


> Wowza!!!! Love those red simples!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is just simply beautiful. Looks like something out of a magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous combo C!!!!!!!! The red bag really pops and the MB pumps are gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg--you already  know I love this look! You really can pull those MBB off well!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ladies, this is one thread I can't keep up with. It moves very fast!


 


carlinha said:


> thanks *lagirl*!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit *meg*, and congrats on finally getting the MBB!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *kar*
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *9distelle*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *heiress*, yes you need leopard in your life!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *nolia*!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *dbeth*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *amazigrace*   yes the velo is awesome!!!  can't wait to wear her more and more


 


stilly said:


> Love the dress and MBBs *megt*!!!


 Thank you ladies, you are so kind. I do love the shoes and think I may need them in Beige as well


----------



## chanel*liz

black daffodile + nicole miller dress


----------



## laleeza

stilly said:


> Heading out to dinner and a movie in a little summer dress and my Black Kid Pigalle 120s



so cute! Love it!



chanel*liz said:


> black daffodile + nicole miller dress



Wow! Smokin hot!!


----------



## beagly911

LVOEnyc said:


> I've been gone forrrrrrrever! But wearing different CL's for each day of a training last week reminded me! So...
> 
> PS-- please excuse the "Raising the roof" pictures. It was my spin on all this crazy planking, owling, and whatnot haha! Each day, we progressively "raised the roof higher" ... anyway! hahahaha
> 
> Day 1: Red patent simple 70
> Day 2: Black simple 70
> Day 3: Multiglitter simple 70
> Day 4: Nude simple 70... their maiden voyage! I was in a lot of pain at the end of the day! Toe box needs a lot of work still.


 
Wow a whole CL week, they look great on you and at 70's they are comfy for the whole day.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I finalloy found my MBB. I got them a couple of days ago from ebay and I love them. Wore this last night. Dress DVF.


 
Awesome, wish I could wear them, they look great on you...and those legs!!:worthy:


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Heading out to dinner and a movie in a little summer dress and my Black Kid Pigalle 120s


 
Perfect pairing for a night out.



chanel*liz said:


> black daffodile + nicole miller dress


 
Stunning as usual!


----------



## Melocoton

LVOEnyc said:


> I've been gone forrrrrrrever! But wearing different CL's for each day of a training last week reminded me! So...
> 
> PS-- please excuse the "Raising the roof" pictures. It was my spin on all this crazy planking, owling, and whatnot haha! Each day, we progressively "raised the roof higher" ... anyway! hahahaha



This was great!  I love the raising the roof bit.


----------



## rdgldy

*LVOE, stilly, megt10, chanel*,  you all look wonderful!

A few casual looks from the past few days,

FINALLY wearing my pilots, with Old Navy shorts, no name grandfather sweater and silk tank,

Daftbird tee dress, leggings, Lululemon jacket, black patent miminettes, YSL downtown


----------



## amazigrace

*chanel,* you look gorgeous, as always!
Love your dress and shoes, and your style!

*l,* You look adorable in both
outfits. But then, you always look
so great! LOVE those Pilots!!!


----------



## mark868

stilly said:


> Heading out to dinner and a movie in a little summer dress and my Black Kid Pigalle 120s


I Love that Outfit


----------



## Sheerblonde

chanel*liz said:


> black daffodile + nicole miller dress


That looks sooooo amazing!!! Hot! I love those Daffs. Where can I get them? I live in Germany and I'm a "Louboutin-Virgin". How do they fit? Are they true to size?


----------



## archygirl

Bridgewater Commons Mall, Girls Night Out, 8/6/11
Alice and Olivia shorts
Vintage Pucci top
Ann Taylor Cami
CLs - Marpoil
Ferragamo bag


----------



## cts900

*meg*: I love that you always look so happy.  Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!

*LVOEnyc*: Every one of those photos made me smile.  LOVE them! 
*
stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.  

*chanel*: Lovely dress.  

*rdgldy*: I am soooooooooooo into those looks.  You look fantastic! 

*archy*: You look fab--hope you ladies had a great night.  

This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...

black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.


----------



## rdgldy

*cts,* you look amazing!!!  What an accomplishment-but you were wonderful before too!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*archy,* I love your look!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

cts900 said:


> *meg*: I love that you always look so happy.  Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*: Every one of those photos made me smile.  LOVE them!
> *
> stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.
> 
> *chanel*: Lovely dress.
> 
> *rdgldy*: I am soooooooooooo into those looks.  You look fantastic!
> 
> *archy*: You look fab--hope you ladies had a great night.
> 
> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.


You look FANTASTIC! Congrats on losing 50 pounds!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

holy s*** *CTS!* You look GREAT!!!

Congrats on the weight loss, what an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.





congrats! that takes a lot of work! my friend just lost 61 so I know the amount of work and dedication that it takes.  I can see the difference in your waist line and your thighs! felicidades!


----------



## laleeza

cts900 said:


> *meg*: I love that you always look so happy.  Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*: Every one of those photos made me smile.  LOVE them!
> *
> stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.
> 
> *chanel*: Lovely dress.
> 
> *rdgldy*: I am soooooooooooo into those looks.  You look fantastic!
> 
> *archy*: You look fab--hope you ladies had a great night.
> 
> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.


*cts* you look amazing! Great job girl!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you for the kind words and support *laleeza*, *AEGIS*, *naked* (long time no see, sister!), *RedBottom*, and lovely* rdgldy*!!!!  It has been a slow and steady process...ten more pounds to my goal and then my focus is on strengthening my body as opposed to slimming only.  I will never be skinny--my focus is on being strong!


----------



## CocoB

cts900 said:


> Thank you for the kind words and support *laleeza*, *AEGIS*, *naked* (long time no see, sister!), *RedBottom*, and lovely* rdgldy*!!!!  It has been a slow and steady process...ten more pounds to my goal and then my focus is on strengthening my body as opposed to slimming only.  I will never be skinny--my focus is on being strong!



That is absolutely amazing....you deserve a ton of congratulations. Fifty pounds is no small feat.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *meg*: I love that you always look so happy.  Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*: Every one of those photos made me smile.  LOVE them!
> *
> stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.
> 
> *chanel*: Lovely dress.
> 
> *rdgldy*: I am soooooooooooo into those looks.  You look fantastic!
> 
> *archy*: You look fab--hope you ladies had a great night.
> 
> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.



OMG. This is quite possibly my favourite of all your looks. You look absolutely amazing.


----------



## chacci1

This outfit is a little silly to post--just a
 really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...

black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.

CTS-
I just wanted to let you know that you look amazing!!!  I have been regularly coming in and 
checking out this thread, but have never commented in here until now.  I see such amazing progress in your body since I first started seeing your pics!!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

aoqtpi said:


> My 70% off dress from ShopBop



Love this dress!! 



chanel*liz said:


> Another casual day



Great look. 


Elsie87 said:


> Tunic: Liu Jo
> Leggings: Mexx
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Scarf: vintage Hermès
> Shoes: turq suede VP



Fabulous



phiphi said:


> today's outfit for casual friday - dvf blouse and naked yoyos



Great casual outfit, I love the mix of colour and nude shoes.



bagfashionista said:


> VP Nude



This is simply stunning!



carlinha said:


> omg sorry i am colorblind!
> 
> so i got a new bag today.... TOTALLY IN LOVE  so sorry for photobombing
> Dress: Splendid
> Shoes: MBP 150 Leopard
> Bag: Balenciaga Coquelicot RGGH
> AMQ aviators



Whoa! Love the leopard MBP with that red, yum!



megt10 said:


> I finalloy found my MBB. I got them a couple of days ago from ebay and I love them. Wore this last night. Dress DVF.



Fun look!



cts900 said:


> *meg*: I love that you always look so happy.  Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*: Every one of those photos made me smile.  LOVE them!
> *
> stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.
> 
> *chanel*: Lovely dress.
> 
> *rdgldy*: I am soooooooooooo into those looks.  You look fantastic!
> 
> *archy*: You look fab--hope you ladies had a great night.
> 
> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.



Congrats on the weight loss CTS, not just because of the weight but for you accomplishing something that's making you happier.


----------



## cts900

BijouBleu said:


> Congrats on the weight loss CTS, not just because of the weight but for you accomplishing something that's making you happier.



I am so much happier, thank you!  It is an incredible feeling.



chacci1 said:


> CTS-
> I just wanted to let you know that you look amazing!!!  I have been regularly coming in and
> checking out this thread, but have never commented in here until now.  I see such amazing progress in your body since I first started seeing your pics!!  Congrats!!!!!



I am honored that you posted for me.  Thank you!  I feel like a whole new woman .



jenaywins said:


> OMG. This is quite possibly my favourite of all your looks. You look absolutely amazing.



Thanks, babe!  I felt a little silly posting such a simple look.  I love that you liked it.  You just made my day!


----------



## cts900

CocoB said:


> That is absolutely amazing....you deserve a ton of congratulations. Fifty pounds is no small feat.



Thank you so, so much!  It was so hard at first that I thought I could not do it--I feel like I really came through for myself....and for my kids and DH .


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> *LVOE, stilly, megt10, chanel*,  you all look wonderful!
> 
> A few casual looks from the past few days,
> 
> FINALLY wearing my pilots, with Old Navy shorts, no name grandfather sweater and silk tank,
> 
> Daftbird tee dress, leggings, Lululemon jacket, black patent miminettes, YSL downtown


 
LOVING your outfit, *rdgldy*!


----------



## archygirl

cts900 said:


> *meg*: I love that you always look so happy.  Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*: Every one of those photos made me smile.  LOVE them!
> 
> *stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.
> 
> *chanel*: Lovely dress.
> 
> *rdgldy*: I am soooooooooooo into those looks.  You look fantastic!
> 
> *archy*: You look fab--hope you ladies had a great night.
> 
> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.


 
You look AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts:  *YOU ARE MY HERO!!!  What an amazing accomplishment and you look absolutely amazing.  Not that you weren't beautiful inside and out before, though.

Now, embrace your new hot shape and I want to see you in some sexy outfits + CL woman!  



cts900 said:


> *meg*: I love that you always look so happy. Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*: Every one of those photos made me smile. LOVE them!
> 
> *stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.
> 
> *chanel*: Lovely dress.
> 
> *rdgldy*: I am soooooooooooo into those looks. You look fantastic!
> 
> *archy*: You look fab--hope you ladies had a great night.
> 
> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family. I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves. Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Here is something I wore a couple months ago to a Oscar de la Renta fashion show! It was a conservative crowd so I got several 'looks' for it.. but I liked the combo 

Herve dress, Chanel bag, CL peeps.


----------



## Nolia

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Here is something I wore a couple months ago to a Oscar de la Renta fashion show! It was a conservative crowd so I got several 'looks' for it.. but I liked the combo
> 
> Herve dress, Chanel bag, CL peeps.



Wow!  I rarely see celebrities able to pull that dress off without looking saggy but you look amazing!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

You look terrific, casual or not, and you have a lot to be proud of!! 



cts900 said:


> *meg*: I love that you always look so happy.  Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*: Every one of those photos made me smile.  LOVE them!
> *
> stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.
> 
> *chanel*: Lovely dress.
> 
> *rdgldy*: I am soooooooooooo into those looks.  You look fantastic!
> 
> *archy*: You look fab--hope you ladies had a great night.
> 
> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Here is something I wore a couple months ago to a Oscar de la Renta fashion show! It was a conservative crowd so I got several 'looks' for it.. but I liked the combo
> 
> Herve dress, Chanel bag, CL peeps.


 
love all the vibrant colors! i love color and i have those same CL's.. shoe twin  looks like a fun event!


----------



## megt10

rdgldy said:


> *LVOE, stilly, megt10, chanel*,  you all look wonderful!
> 
> A few casual looks from the past few days,
> 
> FINALLY wearing my pilots, with Old Navy shorts, no name grandfather sweater and silk tank,
> 
> Daftbird tee dress, leggings, Lululemon jacket, black patent miminettes, YSL downtown


 Love your casual look fantastic.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Here is something I wore a couple months ago to a Oscar de la Renta fashion show! It was a conservative crowd so I got several 'looks' for it.. but I liked the combo
> 
> Herve dress, Chanel bag, CL peeps.



stunning!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> *meg*: I love that you always look so happy.  Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*: Every one of those photos made me smile.  LOVE them!
> 
> *stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.
> 
> *chanel*: Lovely dress.
> 
> *rdgldy*: I am soooooooooooo into those looks.  You look fantastic!
> 
> *archy*: You look fab--hope you ladies had a great night.
> 
> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.


 Cts you do look amazing. Congratulations on your weight loss. I love this look on you. 

Thanks for the compliment. I always feel a little silly having my picture taken. I agree with you in that it is great motivation. I am happy because this time last year I was finishing doing what you are doing now, losing a lot of weight. I lost about 45 lbs and feel really good.


----------



## SassySarah

Everyone looks amazing as always!  I am so behind sorry for the blanket shout out.

*cts* - you look fantastic!  I would have never known, keep you the good work!


----------



## cts900

Thank you for your sweet words *Sassy, meg, Schnauzer*, my dearest *Duke*, and *archy*!!!!!!  This is exactly what I mean by tPF being such an inspiring place.  You ladies have no idea how much you have enriched my life .  It is just so rare to see so many women supporting other women.  We are all quite lucky to have found this community.  

*LamborghiniGirl*: Your bright colors would brighten anyone's day!


----------



## hunniesochic

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Here is something I wore a couple months ago to a Oscar de la Renta fashion show! It was a conservative crowd so I got several 'looks' for it.. but I liked the combo
> 
> Herve dress, Chanel bag, CL peeps.



all the right combination...gorgeous!


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> black daffodile + nicole miller dress



Liz, your action shots are always amazing...love them all. Your background are always a pleasure to look at.



stilly said:


> Heading out to dinner and a movie in a little summer dress and my Black Kid Pigalle 120s





rdgldy said:


> *LVOE, stilly, megt10, chanel*,  you all look wonderful!
> 
> A few casual looks from the past few days,
> 
> FINALLY wearing my pilots, with Old Navy shorts, no name grandfather sweater and silk tank,
> 
> Daftbird tee dress, leggings, Lululemon jacket, black patent miminettes, YSL downtown



Lovely shots ladies!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

cts900 said:


> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.



50lbs?! OMG congrats that's a very huge accomplishment!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

lady daf


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> lady daf


 Gorgeous as always Liz.


----------



## stilly

laleeza said:


> so cute! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Smokin hot!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Perfect pairing for a night out.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning as usual!


 


rdgldy said:


> *LVOE, stilly, megt10, chanel*, you all look wonderful!
> 
> A few casual looks from the past few days,
> 
> FINALLY wearing my pilots, with Old Navy shorts, no name grandfather sweater and silk tank,
> 
> Daftbird tee dress, leggings, Lululemon jacket, black patent miminettes, YSL downtown


 


mark868 said:


> I Love that Outfit


 


cts900 said:


> *meg*: I love that you always look so happy. Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!
> \
> 
> *stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.
> 
> 
> 
> hunniesochic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50lbs?! OMG congrats that's a very huge accomplishment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *laleeza, beagly, rdgldy, mark, cts, meg & hunniesochic* for all for the sweet comments!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Here is something I wore a couple months ago to a Oscar de la Renta fashion show! It was a conservative crowd so I got several 'looks' for it.. but I liked the combo
> 
> Herve dress, Chanel bag, CL peeps.


 
Fabulous dress and CLs!!!


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> black daffodile + nicole miller dress


 

Love the dress amd Daffs!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

rdgldy said:


> *LVOE, stilly, megt10, chanel*, you all look wonderful!
> 
> A few casual looks from the past few days,
> 
> FINALLY wearing my pilots, with Old Navy shorts, no name grandfather sweater and silk tank,
> 
> Daftbird tee dress, leggings, Lululemon jacket, black patent miminettes, YSL downtown


 

I love your casual looks!!!
Very cute!!!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> *meg*: I love that you always look so happy. Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*: Every one of those photos made me smile. LOVE them!
> 
> *stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.
> 
> *chanel*: Lovely dress.
> 
> *rdgldy*: I am soooooooooooo into those looks. You look fantastic!
> 
> *archy*: You look fab--hope you ladies had a great night.
> 
> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family. I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves. Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.


 
The graffitis are really cute on you *cts*!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Oversized blazer: H&M
Tunic: H&M
Leggings: Mexx
Necklace: vintage
Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
Ring: Six
Bag: vintage Chanel
Shoes: turq suede Simples 

As you can see I'm very much into H&M, tunics and vintage lately, haha!


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Here is something I wore a couple months ago to a Oscar de la Renta fashion show! It was a conservative crowd so I got several 'looks' for it.. but I liked the combo
> 
> Herve dress, Chanel bag, CL peeps.



Those were probably looks of admiration  You look great!




chanel*liz said:


> lady daf



Love this look! Your legs are TDF!




Elsie87 said:


> Oversized blazer: H&M
> Tunic: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Necklace: vintage
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Ring: Six
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: turq suede Simples
> 
> As you can see I'm very much into H&M, tunics and vintage lately, haha!



Such a fun outfit! Love the vintage Chanel!


----------



## Stephanie***

chanel*liz said:


> lady daf


 
ur outfits are one of the best IMO. Your skin is flawless  which brand do you use? and I adore your hair! I bet u are a very pretty young woman!


----------



## amazigrace

*chanel, Lamborghini, and elsie,* you all look so beautiful!
Love your dress, *chanel*!


----------



## chanel*liz

Stephanie*** said:


> ur outfits are one of the best IMO. Your skin is flawless  which brand do you use? and I adore your hair! I bet u are a very pretty young woman!



aw thank you!!  for my face makeup i use bare minerals. after i put that on i use physicians formula pearl mineral and blend it all over my face for a flawless finish


----------



## Nolia

*Another court date today~ 
'Scuse the dirty window I took a pic through at the courthouse. Ew.

Top: Dynamite
Shorts: RW & Co.
Purse: COACH Leather Gallery East/West Tote in White
Shoes: Very Croise*


----------



## juicyjeans

Nolia said:


> *Another court date today~ *
> *'Scuse the dirty window I took a pic through at the courthouse. Ew.*
> 
> *Top: Dynamite*
> *Shorts: RW & Co.*
> *Purse: COACH Leather Gallery East/West Tote in White*
> *Shoes: Very Croise*


 
You look FAB


----------



## chanel*liz

Nolia said:


> *Another court date today~
> 'Scuse the dirty window I took a pic through at the courthouse. Ew.
> 
> Top: Dynamite
> Shorts: RW & Co.
> Purse: COACH Leather Gallery East/West Tote in White
> Shoes: Very Croise*



wowza!!!!!!! you look fabulous!! love it!


----------



## cts900

Looking lovely* Nolia, Elsie*, and *Chanel*!!! 

Thank you *stilly* and *hunniesochic*!!


----------



## Nolia

juicyjeans said:


> You look FAB





chanel*liz said:


> wowza!!!!!!! you look fabulous!! love it!





cts900 said:


> Looking lovely* Nolia, Elsie*, and *Chanel*!!!
> 
> Thank you *stilly* and *hunniesochic*!!



Thanks~  I keep looking for other Loubies at the courthouse but didn't spot anything. =(


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

this thread moves soo fast! but everyone looks fab!!!


----------



## laleeza

hate Mondays! so wore my Candy Pumps to cheer me up


----------



## BijouBleu

laleeza said:


> hate Mondays! so wore my Candy Pumps to cheer me up



You look great! The Candy pumps are a great pick me up on a Monday.


----------



## rdgldy

laleeza said:


> hate Mondays! so wore my Candy Pumps to cheer me up


Such a lovely look!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

laleeza said:


> hate Mondays! so wore my Candy Pumps to cheer me up


 
love your dress?  or is it a skirt?  black and white stripes are the best!

love the candies too... i wish i could have made my flats work!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> *Another court date today~
> 'Scuse the dirty window I took a pic through at the courthouse. Ew.
> 
> Top: Dynamite
> Shorts: RW & Co.
> Purse: COACH Leather Gallery East/West Tote in White
> Shoes: Very Croise*



So fab! Without a doubt, the best looking person ever to go to court!




laleeza said:


> hate Mondays! so wore my Candy Pumps to cheer me up



Wow, what a way to brighten your Monday!


----------



## LornaLou

Such pretty outfits


----------



## laleeza

BijouBleu said:


> You look great! The Candy pumps are a great pick me up on a Monday.


 


rdgldy said:


> Such a lovely look!!


 


moshi_moshi said:


> love your dress? or is it a skirt? black and white stripes are the best!
> 
> love the candies too... i wish i could have made my flats work!!


 
you are right - it's a dress - actually my first DVF 
aw - i'm dying for some flats too!



aoqtpi said:


> So fab! Without a doubt, the best looking person ever to go to court!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a way to brighten your Monday!


 
thanks ladies!! 
and I actually stepped out to grab a coffee and received about 4 compliments - everyone always loves the candies - made my day even brighter!


----------



## phiphi

laleeza said:


> hate Mondays! so wore my Candy Pumps to cheer me up


 
slam dunk! love it from head to toe!! and congrats on your first DVF!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family. I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves. Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.


 
so happy for you and proud of you my dear!!! you look fabulous!!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*laleeza,* great outfit! Love the
Candys! So cool!


----------



## rdgldy

Elsie87 said:


> Oversized blazer: H&M
> Tunic: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Necklace: vintage
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Ring: Six
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: turq suede Simples
> 
> As you can see I'm very much into H&M, tunics and vintage lately, haha!


Love your sense of style!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

cts900 said:


> *meg*: I love that you always look so happy.  Fabulous _and _cheerful....you are my kind of gal!
> 
> *LVOEnyc*: Every one of those photos made me smile.  LOVE them!
> *
> stilly*: SUCH a pretty dress.
> 
> *chanel*: Lovely dress.
> 
> *rdgldy*: I am soooooooooooo into those looks.  You look fantastic!
> 
> *archy*: You look fab--hope you ladies had a great night.
> 
> This outfit is a little silly to post--just a really casual look for the park and bike ride with my kids BUT I am posting it because today I have officially lost 50 pounds and I wanted to share that with my tPF family.  I feel so inspired every time I am in this thread by seeing how well you ladies take care of and carry yourselves.  Thank you for helping to keep me motivated, whether or not you were aware that you were...
> 
> black patent graffitis....to honor the lovely tPFer who motivated me to believe in myself in the first place.



A-MAZ-ING!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Elsie:* You always look great!  I love your style.

*Laleeza:* The Leigh looks magnificent on you! I love DVF!   

*Chanel:* Beautiful!


----------



## laleeza

phiphi said:


> slam dunk! love it from head to toe!! and congrats on your first DVF!!





amazigrace said:


> *laleeza,* great outfit! Love the
> Candys! So cool!





Dukeprincess said:


> *Elsie:* You always look great!  I love your style.
> 
> *Laleeza:* The Leigh looks magnificent on you! I love DVF!
> 
> *Chanel:* Beautiful!



You are all so sweet and are giving me a much needed confidence boost!


----------



## buzzytoes

laleeza said:


> hate Mondays! so wore my Candy Pumps to cheer me up



Love this!


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> hate Mondays! so wore my Candy Pumps to cheer me up




crazy cute!


----------



## YaYa3

chanel*liz said:


> lady daf



how do you wear your shoes when they're too big??  i'm sure i'd face plant in them!  

sorry, but i haven't been around the forum much lately and most of you know why.


----------



## cts900

^^What a treat to see you, *YaYa*...even if only for a moment .


----------



## cts900

Thank you *crazzee* and *dezy*!!  You are two of the best reasons to be in the forum :kiss::kiss:.  

I love your style, *laleeza*!


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Another court date today~ *
> *'Scuse the dirty window I took a pic through at the courthouse. Ew.*
> 
> *Top: Dynamite*
> *Shorts: RW & Co.*
> *Purse: COACH Leather Gallery East/West Tote in White*
> *Shoes: Very Croise*


 I love those shoes! You look great.


----------



## megt10

laleeza said:


> hate Mondays! so wore my Candy Pumps to cheer me up


 Love the whole outfit you look great!


----------



## megt10

Today I am wearing my just arrived Maggies in Anthracite, the dress is DVF and the bag is Lamberston Treux


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you all again for the sweet comments! 

*Nolia*: You look fierce! LOVE that bag!

*Laleeza*: So chic! You're rocking those Candy pumps! I have the flats version myself and I love them!

*megt10*: Amazing! That is one fabulous dress; you look great!


----------



## Elsie87

Dress: Issa
Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
Bag: Burberry
Shoes: Goa lamé kid Simples


----------



## poppyseed

Love your outfit Elsie, so well put together!!


----------



## AEGIS

Elsie87 said:


> Dress: Issa
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Burberry
> Shoes: Goa lamé kid Simples



perfect



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my just arrived Maggies in Anthracite, the dress is DVF and the bag is Lamberston Treux




wow.  what other beauties do you have from this season? oh and btw where did you get that pair from?


----------



## CelticLuv

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my just arrived Maggies in Anthracite, the dress is DVF and the bag is Lamberston Treux



Love the Maggies in this colorway!!


----------



## juicyjeans

laleeza said:


> hate Mondays! so wore my Candy Pumps to cheer me up


 
Super cute! 



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my just arrived Maggies in Anthracite, the dress is DVF and the bag is Lamberston Treux


 
You look amazing *meg* 



Elsie87 said:


> Dress: Issa
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Burberry
> Shoes: Goa lamé kid Simples


 
 those simples!


----------



## soleilbrun

Elsie and Meg:  Lookin' good ladies!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you all again for the sweet comments!
> 
> *Nolia*: You look fierce! LOVE that bag!
> 
> *Laleeza*: So chic! You're rocking those Candy pumps! I have the flats version myself and I love them!
> 
> *megt10*: Amazing! That is one fabulous dress; you look great!


Thank you Elsie, I love your outfit too! You look great.



AEGIS said:


> perfect wow.  what other beauties do you have from this season? oh and btw where did you get that pair from?


 Thanks Aegis, I got a pair of boots as well from NAP the Figurina 140 suede. A friend of mine got the Maggies for me.


CelticLuv said:


> Love the Maggies in this colorway!!


 Thanks so much. I love the shoes too they are so pretty.


juicyjeans said:


> Super cute!
> You look amazing *meg*
> Thanks Juicy.
> 
> 
> 
> soleilbrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elsie and Meg:  Lookin' good ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## phiphi

YaYa3 said:


> how do you wear your shoes when they're too big?? i'm sure i'd face plant in them!
> 
> sorry, but i haven't been around the forum much lately and most of you know why.


 
yaya, you are a sight for sore eyes! 



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my just arrived Maggies in Anthracite, the dress is DVF and the bag is Lamberston Treux


 
meg, i absolutely love the colour on you!




Elsie87 said:


> Dress: Issa
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Burberry
> Shoes: Goa lamé kid Simples


 
elsie another perfect and classy look. fantastic!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hi *yaya!!*


Haven't posted in a while: 

JCrew Skirt
Random old tank
H scarf and bracelet
Big Kiss






Here's a close up of the scarf when I wore it last week. Love the design


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> hi *yaya!!*
> 
> Haven't posted in a while:
> 
> JCrew Skirt
> Random old tank
> H scarf and bracelet
> Big Kiss


 
nakie, you should post more!! what a gorgeous outfit! love the girly mixed with the spikes.  and the scarf is heavenly on you!


----------



## phiphi

dresses for work - yesterday in rose indien yoyos and today in purple patent ron rons


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*P* you look STUNNING!!!! 

If only I had as much style and grace as you do.


----------



## rdgldy

*megt10*-such a fun colored dress!
*elsie*, I love how you pull things together so effortlessly.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Elsie:* That Issa Dress is stunning!

*Meg:* You are buying up some DVF + CLs!  Love the Sliced dress!

*Nakie:* I've missed you!  LOVE your ensemble! 

*P:* Why do you always look so fabulous?  Oh that's because you ARE!  Gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

* naked*, gorgeous H scarf and the outfit is so casual chic!
*phi*, you have such grace and style!

This is what I wore to a family party on Sunday,
vintage Lily Pullitzer,
vintage Chanel purse
fuschia grease ernestas,
D&G sunnies


----------



## juicyjeans

Pink Suede VP paired with Tommy Hilfiger top/skirt ~ Maiden voyage...just can't get enough of these!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> * naked*, gorgeous H scarf and the outfit is so casual chic!
> *phi*, you have such grace and style!
> 
> This is what I wore to a family party on Sunday,
> vintage Lily Pullitzer,
> vintage Chanel purse
> fuschia grease ernestas,
> D&G sunnies


 
You look so CHIC!!!


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *P* you look STUNNING!!!!
> 
> If only I had as much style and grace as you do.


 
you do! you do!!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> *Elsie:* That Issa Dress is stunning!
> *Meg:* You are buying up some DVF + CLs! Love the Sliced dress!
> *Nakie:* I've missed you! LOVE your ensemble!
> *P:* Why do you always look so fabulous? Oh that's because you ARE! Gorgeous!


 
duke you are far too kind - thank you sweetie! 



rdgldy said:


> * naked*, gorgeous H scarf and the outfit is so casual chic!
> *phi*, you have such grace and style!
> 
> This is what I wore to a family party on Sunday,
> vintage Lily Pullitzer,
> vintage Chanel purse
> fuschia grease ernestas,
> D&G sunnies


 
*L *- you simply look smashing! you are elegance and fun epitomized. what a great outfit.


----------



## poppyseed

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> hi *yaya!!*
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while:
> 
> JCrew Skirt
> Random old tank
> H scarf and bracelet
> Big Kiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the scarf when I wore it last week. Love the design


 
Love your outfit!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*rdgldy:* You are too chic!  

*juicy:* That pink suede is amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *duke, phi and naked!*!
Today's outfit-Jully Kang dress, American Eagle tank, Louboutin St. Pierres in Petrol, Alexander Wang Kirsten satchel.


----------



## buzzytoes

rdgldy said:


> * naked*, gorgeous H scarf and the outfit is so casual chic!
> *phi*, you have such grace and style!
> 
> This is what I wore to a family party on Sunday,
> vintage Lily Pullitzer,
> vintage Chanel purse
> fuschia grease ernestas,
> D&G sunnies


 
You look like Anna Wintour (except decades younger obviously ) in this pic! I think it's mostly the haircut combined with the sunglasses, it combines for that "I'm hiding from the paprazzi" look. 

*Nakedmonster *and *Phi* you look great!! As much as I love being able to wear jeans to work I miss having a reason to dress up as well.


----------



## rdgldy

*buzzy*, 
Thank you.  I wouldn't mind having her job in the least!


----------



## BijouBleu

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my just arrived Maggies in Anthracite, the dress is DVF and the bag is Lamberston Treux



Those maggies are gorgeous, love the outfit.



phiphi said:


> dresses for work - yesterday in rose indien yoyos and today in purple patent ron rons



Oh so classy and chic, love it!



rdgldy said:


> * naked*, gorgeous H scarf and the outfit is so casual chic!
> *phi*, you have such grace and style!
> 
> This is what I wore to a family party on Sunday,
> vintage Lily Pullitzer,
> vintage Chanel purse
> fuschia grease ernestas,
> D&G sunnies



Fun outfit.



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> hi *yaya!!*
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while:
> 
> JCrew Skirt
> Random old tank
> H scarf and bracelet
> Big Kiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the scarf when I wore it last week. Love the design





The multi-quote stuttered but *Elsie* - love the Issa dress look!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> dresses for work - yesterday in rose indien yoyos and today in purple patent ron rons


 Totally gorgeous Phiphi. Always an inspiration.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> yaya, you are a sight for sore eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> meg, i absolutely love the colour on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elsie another perfect and classy look. fantastic!


 


rdgldy said:


> *megt10*-such a fun colored dress!
> *elsie*, I love how you pull things together so effortlessly.


 


Dukeprincess said:


> *Elsie:* That Issa Dress is stunning!
> 
> *Meg:* You are buying up some DVF + CLs!  Love the Sliced dress!
> 
> *Nakie:* I've missed you!  LOVE your ensemble!
> 
> *P:* Why do you always look so fabulous?  Oh that's because you ARE!  Gorgeous!


 


BijouBleu said:


> Those maggies are gorgeous, love the outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so classy and chic, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Fun outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The multi-quote stuttered but *Elsie* - love the Issa dress look!


 Thank you ladies you are all very kind.


----------



## Miss_Q

phiphi said:


> dresses for work - yesterday in rose indien yoyos and today in purple patent ron rons


 

Love the second dress *phi*! Details please.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> dresses for work - yesterday in rose indien yoyos and today in purple patent ron rons



Phiphi!! Dear you look gorgeous!  I love your white floral dress!! So much!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> black daffodile + nicole miller dress



Liz!! Precious!! I really love this outfit


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*meg- *you look fab!

*elsie- *great Issa dress! 

*nakie- *gorgeous! love the H scarf! 

*phiphi- *you look so elegant! 

*juicy- *pink VPs look hot! 

*rdgldy- *such a cute casual look!


----------



## laleeza

buzzytoes said:


> Love this!





AEGIS said:


> crazy cute!





cts900 said:


> Thank you *crazzee* and *dezy*!!  You are two of the best reasons to be in the forum :kiss::kiss:.
> 
> I love your style, *laleeza*!





megt10 said:


> Love the whole outfit you look great!



Thank you sweet ladies! 



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my just arrived Maggies in Anthracite, the dress is DVF and the bag is Lamberston Treux


Love it all!



Elsie87 said:


> Dress: Issa
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Burberry
> Shoes: Goa lamé kid Simples


Fabulous!


----------



## laleeza

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> hi *yaya!!*
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while:
> 
> JCrew Skirt
> Random old tank
> H scarf and bracelet
> Big Kiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the scarf when I wore it last week. Love the design



Lovely!



phiphi said:


> dresses for work - yesterday in rose indien yoyos and today in purple patent ron rons



Wow - gorgeous!



rdgldy said:


> * naked*, gorgeous H scarf and the outfit is so casual chic!
> *phi*, you have such grace and style!
> 
> This is what I wore to a family party on Sunday,
> vintage Lily Pullitzer,
> vintage Chanel purse
> fuschia grease ernestas,
> D&G sunnies



Love it!



juicyjeans said:


> Pink Suede VP paired with Tommy Hilfiger top/skirt ~ Maiden voyage...just can't get enough of these!



So cute!


----------



## aoqtpi

Oh my goodness I've missed so much! All you ladies look fantastic!


----------



## amazigrace

*nakie,**phi,*and *rgdldy,* all three of you
look awesome! Please keep posting your outfit pics. All
3 of you are such a sight for sore eyes, and your outfits
are slammin', hon. Just sayin'   Got it, babes?


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg- *you look fab!
> 
> *elsie- *great Issa dress!
> 
> *nakie- *gorgeous! love the H scarf!
> 
> *phiphi- *you look so elegant!
> 
> *juicy- *pink VPs look hot!
> 
> *rdgldy- *such a cute casual look!


 
Thanks Dezy, you are so kind.


----------



## cts900

*Elsie*: This is a gorgeous look on you.  

*meg*: The color of your DVF is breathtaking.  The cut makes your legs look a mile long! 

*juicy*: Pretty in pink! 

*rdgldy*: Both looks blow my mind.  You are so effortlessly chic.  I soooo admire your style.  

*sweet phi*: My goodness you are amazing.  Both dresses are so unique and special made only more lovely by being worn by you! 

*naked*: Love that you have been visiting more, my sweet.  Your entire look is divine and your scarf is just outta this world.


----------



## phiphi

rdgldy said:


> thanks, *duke, phi and naked!*!
> Today's outfit-Jully Kang dress, American Eagle tank, Louboutin St. Pierres in Petrol, Alexander Wang Kirsten satchel.



i agree with buzzy about the first pic - you look like anna wintour!! (prettier and nicer) and i love this whole look. you really know how to put together a fantastic outfit, my dear.



buzzytoes said:


> *Nakedmonster *and *Phi* you look great!! As much as I love being able to wear jeans to work I miss having a reason to dress up as well.



buzzyyyyyy!! thank you! but.. i would love to wear jeans more often too! 



BijouBleu said:


> Oh so classy and chic, love it!



thank you bijou!!



megt10 said:


> Totally gorgeous Phiphi. Always an inspiration.



 thank you dear meg!



Miss_Q said:


> Love the second dress *phi*! Details please.



thanks missQ! PM'ing you!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Phiphi!! Dear you look gorgeous!  I love your white floral dress!! So much!



thank you crisped!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *phiphi- *you look so elegant!



thank you dezy!



laleeza said:


> Wow - gorgeous!



thanks tons laleeza!!



amazigrace said:


> *nakie,**phi,*and *rgdldy,* all three of you look awesome! Please keep posting your outfit pics. All
> 3 of you are such a sight for sore eyes, and your outfits
> are slammin', hon. Just sayin'   Got it, babes?



got it babe! anything for you! i can't wait to see your outfits too honey! :kiss:



cts900 said:


> *sweet phi*: My goodness you are amazing.  Both dresses are so unique and special made only more lovely by being worn by you!



you are just too sweet, C. thank you for your kind words. the dresses are nothing special, but the CLs definitely make them more fun!!


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> you are just too sweet, C. thank you for your kind words. *the dresses are nothing special,* but the CLs definitely make them more fun!!



^^I respectfully disagree, they are both unique and lovely--almost as special as the lady wearing them .

I cannot _believe_ I am writing this on _August 9th_!!!! but here is my work outfit for _fall_ semester meetings today: Anthropologie + CLs (Ron Ron 100) and jewelry from DH's Panamanian trip 2 years ago.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you for the kind words ladies! It's been a while! 



juicyjeans said:


> Pink Suede VP paired with Tommy Hilfiger top/skirt ~ Maiden voyage...just can't get enough of these!


 
I remember the pink suede back in the day when they came out. Was one of his most beautiful pairs then and they still are! Prefecto!



rdgldy said:


> thanks, *duke, phi and naked!*!
> Today's outfit-Jully Kang dress, American Eagle tank, Louboutin St. Pierres in Petrol, Alexander Wang Kirsten satchel.


 
You can do no wrong. 



cts900 said:


> ^^I respectfully disagree, they are both unique and lovely--almost as special as the lady wearing them .
> 
> I cannot _believe_ I am writing this on _August 9th_!!!! but here is my work outfit for _fall_ semester meetings today: Anthropologie + CLs (Ron Ron 100) and jewelry from DH's Panamanian trip 2 years ago.


 
Aren't ron ron 100s such a great shoe?! They make your feet look so petite and cute. You look fabulous *cts! *You can pull off those busy/bold prints with ease!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^I respectfully disagree, they are both unique and lovely--almost as special as the lady wearing them .
> 
> I cannot _believe_ I am writing this on _August 9th_!!!! but here is my work outfit for _fall_ semester meetings today: Anthropologie + CLs (Ron Ron 100) and jewelry from DH's Panamanian trip 2 years ago.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks for all the lovely comments!  

*CTS*, don't you love Anthropologie-their stuff is timeless and unusual.  I can pull out a skirt from 5 years ago, that is equally as stylish now.  I have to get ready for fall semester soon too, but I am blocking it out of my mind for now.


----------



## amazigrace

*cts,* you look beautiful, and I just HAVE to
say, I can really tell you've lost weight. You look
SO good and I'm very proud of you. Not that you
didn't look good before, you did. It's just in the
above picture, I can really tell you've lost a a lot!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## cts900

amazigrace said:


> *cts,* you look beautiful, and I just HAVE to
> say, I can really tell you've lost weight. You look
> SO good and I'm very proud of you. Not that you
> didn't look good before, you did. It's just in the
> above picture, I can really tell you've lost a a lot!
> Congratulations!!!



This is such a sweet compliment.  Thank you.  I am feeling like a whole new woman these days.  tPF and all of you ladies serve as much of my daily inspiration.  



rdgldy said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments!
> 
> *CTS*, don't you love Anthropologie-their stuff is timeless and unusual.  I can pull out a skirt from 5 years ago, that is equally as stylish now.  I have to get ready for fall semester soon too, but I am blocking it out of my mind for now.



I do truly love Anthro.  I am semi-addicted.  We have a farmer's market every Tuesday when they put out all of their new sale items....it is like a magnet for me.  Our semester officially starts Monday, ugh. 



jenaywins said:


>







nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Aren't ron ron 100s such a great shoe*?! They make your feet look so petite and cute. You look fabulous *cts! *You can pull off those busy/bold prints with ease!



YES!  I have really weird feet and I always feel pretty as a peach in my Ron Rons.  I have two and I am always on the lookout...  Thank you for the kind words :kiss:.


----------



## NANI1972

cts900 said:


> ^^I respectfully disagree, they are both unique and lovely--almost as special as the lady wearing them .
> 
> I cannot _believe_ I am writing this on _August 9th_!!!! but here is my work outfit for _fall_ semester meetings today: Anthropologie + CLs (Ron Ron 100) and jewelry from DH's Panamanian trip 2 years ago.


 Love this dress C! You look amazing! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> ^^I respectfully disagree, they are both unique and lovely--almost as special as the lady wearing them .
> 
> I cannot _believe_ I am writing this on _August 9th_!!!! but here is my work outfit for _fall_ semester meetings today: Anthropologie + CLs (Ron Ron 100) and jewelry from DH's Panamanian trip 2 years ago.


 C you look gorgeous! I love the whole outfit. So classy and chic.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: This is a gorgeous look on you.
> 
> *meg*: The color of your DVF is breathtaking. The cut makes your legs look a mile long!
> 
> *juicy*: Pretty in pink!
> 
> *rdgldy*: Both looks blow my mind. You are so effortlessly chic. I soooo admire your style.
> 
> *sweet phi*: My goodness you are amazing. Both dresses are so unique and special made only more lovely by being worn by you!
> 
> *naked*: Love that you have been visiting more, my sweet. Your entire look is divine and your scarf is just outta this world.


 Thank you C, you are very kind.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi everyone! I have not contributed much to this thread so I am making sure to take pics of my CL outfits from now on! 

I went to see the Lion King at Place Des Arts tonight. It was amazing!!!!! I love dance! I wore my black suede Balotas for the first time. Let me just say, that these shoes are gorgeous. That being said, I wore them for 5 hours straight and OMG I was going to die from the pain lol I kept it together though because I was having so much fun. I really have difficulty getting really dressed up so I am especially proud of my outfit tonight  Thanks for letting me share!

Forever 21 dress
Black suede Balotas
AMQ leopard clutch 












This is the only picture where I don't hate the look on my face lol I am so not photogenic!












My little fur baby Marvin who can't see much because his hair is too long (he is getting a hair cut soon) lol


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> ^^I respectfully disagree, they are both unique and lovely--almost as special as the lady wearing them .
> 
> I cannot _believe_ I am writing this on _August 9th_!!!! but here is my work outfit for _fall_ semester meetings today: Anthropologie + CLs (Ron Ron 100) and jewelry from DH's Panamanian trip 2 years ago.



Beautiful dress!!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I have not contributed much to this thread so I am making sure to take pics of my CL outfits from now on!
> 
> I went to see the Lion King at Place Des Arts tonight. It was amazing!!!!! I love dance! I wore my black suede Balotas for the first time. Let me just say, that these shoes are gorgeous. That being said, I wore them for 5 hours straight and OMG I was going to die from the pain lol I kept it together though because I was having so much fun. I really have difficulty getting really dressed up so I am especially proud of my outfit tonight  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Forever 21 dress
> Black suede Balotas
> AMQ leopard clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only picture where I don't hate the look on my face lol I am so not photogenic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little fur baby Marvin who can't see much because his hair is too long (he is getting a hair cut soon) lol



Oh honey! You look gorgeous!!


----------



## cts900

*l.a_girl:* Thank you; your dress is just darling.  Love the ruffle detail.  

*meg*: You just continue to be so lovely to me.  Thank you for that.  

*NANI*: Awww, that means so much coming from you!


----------



## chanel*liz

my leopard biancas on their maiden voyage tonight


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look stunning!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Oh honey! You look gorgeous!!


Thank you You are too kind!



cts900 said:


> *l.a_girl:* Thank you; your dress is just darling.  Love the ruffle detail.
> 
> *meg*: You just continue to be so lovely to me.  Thank you for that.
> 
> *NANI*: Awww, that means so much coming from you!



Thanks! I love that dress but it is a little big on me  They didn't have my size. I had to fix the dress every 5 min because the top part kept falling out of place lol


----------



## l.a_girl19

chanel*liz said:


> my leopard biancas on their maiden voyage tonight



Such a beautiful outfit! Your Biancas look amazing on you


----------



## sammix3

chanel*liz said:


> my leopard biancas on their maiden voyage tonight



Smoking hot!!!!


----------



## phiphi

juicyjeans said:


> Pink Suede VP paired with Tommy Hilfiger top/skirt ~ Maiden voyage...just can't get enough of these!


 

juicy - you look fabulous! that shade of pink is gorgeous on you too!!



cts900 said:


> ^^I respectfully disagree, they are both unique and lovely--almost as special as the lady wearing them .
> 
> I cannot _believe_ I am writing this on _August 9th_!!!! but here is my work outfit for _fall_ semester meetings today: Anthropologie + CLs (Ron Ron 100) and jewelry from DH's Panamanian trip 2 years ago.


 
 you're the best C. i love your curves and how you make everything va va voom!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I have not contributed much to this thread so I am making sure to take pics of my CL outfits from now on!
> 
> I went to see the Lion King at Place Des Arts tonight. It was amazing!!!!! I love dance! I wore my black suede Balotas for the first time. Let me just say, that these shoes are gorgeous. That being said, I wore them for 5 hours straight and OMG I was going to die from the pain lol I kept it together though because I was having so much fun. I really have difficulty getting really dressed up so I am especially proud of my outfit tonight  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Forever 21 dress
> Black suede Balotas
> AMQ leopard clutch
> 
> 
> This is the only picture where I don't hate the look on my face lol I am so not photogenic!
> 
> 
> My little fur baby Marvin who can't see much because his hair is too long (he is getting a hair cut soon) lol


 
you look adorable l.a.!!! hi marvin! 




chanel*liz said:


> my leopard biancas on their maiden voyage tonight


 
ooh!!! leopard biancas!


----------



## juicyjeans

Dukeprincess said:


> *juicy- *pink VPs look hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *Duke *
> 
> 
> 
> laleeza said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty *laleeza *
> 
> 
> 
> cts900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *juicy*: Pretty in pink!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *cts *thank you hun! You look FAB btw, you never fail us!
> 
> 
> 
> nakedmosher2of3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the pink suede back in the day when they came out. Was one of his most beautiful pairs then and they still are! Prefecto!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *naked* I am definitely enjoying the color of these! Love your scarf btw
> 
> 
> 
> phiphi said:
> 
> 
> 
> juicy - you look fabulous! that shade of pink is gorgeous on you too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks so much *phiphi *all of your outfits are ALWAYS so amazing!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I have not contributed much to this thread so I am making sure to take pics of my CL outfits from now on!
> 
> I went to see the Lion King at Place Des Arts tonight. It was amazing!!!!! I love dance! I wore my black suede Balotas for the first time. Let me just say, that these shoes are gorgeous. That being said, I wore them for 5 hours straight and OMG I was going to die from the pain lol I kept it together though because I was having so much fun. I really have difficulty getting really dressed up so I am especially proud of my outfit tonight  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Forever 21 dress
> Black suede Balotas
> AMQ leopard clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only picture where I don't hate the look on my face lol I am so not photogenic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little fur baby Marvin who can't see much because his hair is too long (he is getting a hair cut soon) lol


You look fantastic. I love everything about you outfit those shoes are hot and your dog is so cute!


----------



## l.a_girl19

phiphi said:


> you look adorable l.a.!!! hi marvin!



Thank you *phiphi*! I love your recent work outfit! I don't remember if I commented Hehe Marvin



megt10 said:


> You look fantastic. I love everything about you outfit those shoes are hot and your dog is so cute!



Thank you *meg*! I had a lot of fun wearing these babies even though they were hurting their mommy Thank you, Marvin is one of the loves of my life I also have another dog Lady who is such a sweetheart


----------



## rdgldy

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I have not contributed much to this thread so I am making sure to take pics of my CL outfits from now on!
> 
> I went to see the Lion King at Place Des Arts tonight. It was amazing!!!!! I love dance! I wore my black suede Balotas for the first time. Let me just say, that these shoes are gorgeous. That being said, I wore them for 5 hours straight and OMG I was going to die from the pain lol I kept it together though because I was having so much fun. I really have difficulty getting really dressed up so I am especially proud of my outfit tonight  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Forever 21 dress
> Black suede Balotas
> AMQ leopard clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only picture where I don't hate the look on my face lol I am so not photogenic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little fur baby Marvin who can't see much because his hair is too long (he is getting a hair cut soon) lol


I love the Balotas on you.  Your skull clutch is pretty fabulous too!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

rdgldy said:


> I love the Balotas on you.  Your skull clutch is pretty fabulous too!!



Thank you. I felt good in them (aside from the pain lol). And I LOVE my AMQ clutch. I want another one


----------



## chacci1

Ladies.  You all look fantastic!!!!  

L.a. Girl--- I love the balotas!!!!!  I knew I should have gotten those!!
Jenay---you are rocking those coroclics!!!  I may see a pair (or 2) in my future!!!  I would have never considered those had I not seen them on!


----------



## YaYa3

buzzytoes said:


> You look like Anna Wintour (except decades younger obviously ) in this pic! I think it's mostly the haircut combined with the sunglasses, it combines for that "I'm hiding from the paprazzi" look.
> 
> *Nakedmonster *and *Phi* you look great!! As much as I love being able to wear jeans to work I miss having a reason to dress up as well.



i agree with *buzzy!* *laurie,* i just LOVE your outfits. you are one stylish woman.  

*nakie,* it's wonderful to see you!  i haven't seen a close-up of you with your dark hair in a long time and i love it!  love your entire outfit, too!  you are just so darned adorable.  miss you.  

*phi,* i always love your outfit pics.  you know exactly how to put your dresses with you CLs.  such a stylish lawyer, my friend.  

*cts,* i'm so blown-away by your weight loss,, not because i think you _needed_ to lose weight, but because you _did!_  you look just wonderful in your pic.


----------



## l.a_girl19

chacci1 said:


> Ladies.  You all look fantastic!!!!
> 
> L.a. Girl--- I love the balotas!!!!!  I knew I should have gotten those!!
> Jenay---you are rocking those coroclics!!!  I may see a pair (or 2) in my future!!!  I would have never considered those had I not seen them on!



Thank you! They are truly amazing


----------



## Sheerblonde

chanel*liz said:


> my leopard biancas on their maiden voyage tonight


OMG!!! That takes my breath away! I love your outfits and your shoes!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> ^^I respectfully disagree, they are both unique and lovely--almost as special as the lady wearing them .
> 
> I cannot _believe_ I am writing this on _August 9th_!!!! but here is my work outfit for _fall_ semester meetings today: Anthropologie + CLs (Ron Ron 100) and jewelry from DH's Panamanian trip 2 years ago.



Yeah, it feels like summer has flown by!  You look fantastic though! You;re the best dressed teacher around!




l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I have not contributed much to this thread so I am making sure to take pics of my CL outfits from now on!
> 
> I went to see the Lion King at Place Des Arts tonight. It was amazing!!!!! I love dance! I wore my black suede Balotas for the first time. Let me just say, that these shoes are gorgeous. That being said, I wore them for 5 hours straight and OMG I was going to die from the pain lol I kept it together though because I was having so much fun. I really have difficulty getting really dressed up so I am especially proud of my outfit tonight  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Forever 21 dress
> Black suede Balotas
> AMQ leopard clutch
> 
> This is the only picture where I don't hate the look on my face lol I am so not photogenic!
> 
> My little fur baby Marvin who can't see much because his hair is too long (he is getting a hair cut soon) lol



You look so pretty! Glad you had fun - I loved the Lion King! Adorable furbaby as well!



chanel*liz said:


> my leopard biancas on their maiden voyage tonight



Stunning! Who is that dress by? I want! I'll have to lose a few pounds though


----------



## chanel*liz

aoqtpi said:


> Yeah, it feels like summer has flown by!  You look fantastic though! You;re the best dressed teacher around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look so pretty! Glad you had fun - I loved the Lion King! Adorable furbaby as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! Who is that dress by? I want! I'll have to lose a few pounds though



Thanks!! I got it on sale from asos online for $20something!!


----------



## juicyjeans

These just happened to fit with what I already had on today...so ta daaa  LOL


----------



## gymangel812

chanel*liz said:


> my leopard biancas on their maiden voyage tonight


you look amazing!! who makes the dress??


----------



## chanel*liz

gymangel812 said:


> you look amazing!! who makes the dress??



Asos! On sale for around $20!!


----------



## amazigrace

*chanel,* you're kidding, right?
Twenty dollars for that fabulous dress?
You look fantastic! That's the perfect
argument for wearing cheaper clothes
with your CLs!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

amazigrace said:


> *chanel,* you're kidding, right?
> Twenty dollars for that fabulous dress?
> You look fantastic! That's the perfect
> argument for wearing cheaper clothes
> with your CLs!!!



 I know!! It was such a great steal!! I have to admit almost all my outfits I post on here are sale items for under $50


----------



## gymangel812

chanel*liz said:


> Asos! On sale for around $20!!


what a steal!! do you have a link? i can't find it...


----------



## sammix3

chanel*liz said:


> I know!! It was such a great steal!! I have to admit almost all my outfits I post on here are sale items for under $50



What??? Where do you usually shop? Please share!


----------



## RedBottomLover

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I have not contributed much to this thread so I am making sure to take pics of my CL outfits from now on!
> 
> I went to see the Lion King at Place Des Arts tonight. It was amazing!!!!! I love dance! I wore my black suede Balotas for the first time. Let me just say, that these shoes are gorgeous. That being said, I wore them for 5 hours straight and OMG I was going to die from the pain lol I kept it together though because I was having so much fun. I really have difficulty getting really dressed up so I am especially proud of my outfit tonight  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Forever 21 dress
> Black suede Balotas
> AMQ leopard clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only picture where I don't hate the look on my face lol I am so not photogenic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little fur baby Marvin who can't see much because his hair is too long (he is getting a hair cut soon) lol


You look amazing, girl! I love the Balotas on you and the dress is so chic and fits you perfectly.


----------



## icecreamom

I&#8217;ve MIA for the last few days because my apartment was almost flooded (long story). Sorry if I miss anyone, I went 10 pages back to see all the fab outfits!
*Cts900*, love the vichy they are so comfy and cute and your work outfit with the Ronrons is adorable!
*Aoqtpi*, WOW! The Shopbob dress is very beautiful
*Elsi87*, Your Bal is gorgeous OMG
*Phiphi*, your casual look is very chic, I really like it
*Nolia*, the Very Croise is one of fav styles, they have a special place in my heart! One of the first pairs of CL I fell in love with! I looked for them on eBay and was out-bided the very last minute!!!
*Bagfashionista*, great shot and lovely dress 
*Car*! Love the contrast between the Bal and MBP! So sexy and perfect!
*LamborghiniGirl*, you looked dazzling, the colors are so vibrant and they HL matched perfectly with the LP
*Laleeza*! Your candy pumps cheered me up as well! 
*Megt10*, Stunning!!!!! Those Maggies are goooooooooorgeous!!
*Juicyjeans*! I need those VPs right now ! I need a pop of color in my life LOL
*l.a_girl*, you sure have enough reasons to be proud, you looked absolutely beautiful 
*chanel*liz *,Good Lord! One word, Sassy


----------



## chanel*liz

gymangel812 said:


> what a steal!! do you have a link? i can't find it...


 http://us.asos.com/ASOS-ASOS-PETITE...GUtTGFjZS1JbnNlcnQtQm9keWNvbi1EcmVzcy9Qcm9kLw..

there it is ^ final sale $12.. but sold out


----------



## chanel*liz

sammix3 said:


> What??? Where do you usually shop? Please share!


 
 let's see..online i shop asos, ideeli, gilt, editors closet, rue la la, beyond the rack for clothes + jewelry. in person, i like g stage in tustin (california), heavenly couture (everything $15 and under there), masque in irvine, h&m, zara, 2bebe outlet. i love cabazon and the vegas outlets, have found great things there. and i also go to a lot of shopping events where they have designer brands on sale, like sheckys, lucky shops, etc.


----------



## chanel*liz

Luly


----------



## NANI1972

chanel*liz said:


> Luly


 Love this!


----------



## NANI1972

Royal Blue Watersnake ADs. Dress Macy's find.


----------



## rdgldy

*nani, *love the dress and your blue ADs!!
*chanel,* quite a steal on the dress.
*yaya*, love you, sweetness!!
*juicy,* very nice combo!!


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> Luly


Gorgeous! And once again your background is magnificent!



NANI1972 said:


> Royal Blue Watersnake ADs. Dress Macy's find.



Those WS AD are absolutely stunning!


----------



## chanel*liz

NANI1972 said:


> Royal Blue Watersnake ADs. Dress Macy's find.


 
LOVE this! great color pairing


----------



## icecreamom

NANI1972 said:


> Royal Blue Watersnake ADs. Dress Macy's find.



Very nice


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> Luly


 Gorgeous, I really love your casual pairings they're always so chic, but look effortless



chanel*liz said:


> my leopard biancas on their maiden voyage tonight



*Liz*, you never disappoint this whole outfit is  perfect mix of high & lower end!



NANI1972 said:


> Royal Blue Watersnake ADs. Dress Macy's find.



I love your RB ADs, beautiful!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I have not contributed much to this thread so I am making sure to take pics of my CL outfits from now on!
> 
> I went to see the Lion King at Place Des Arts tonight. It was amazing!!!!! I love dance! I wore my black suede Balotas for the first time. Let me just say, that these shoes are gorgeous. That being said, I wore them for 5 hours straight and OMG I was going to die from the pain lol I kept it together though because I was having so much fun. I really have difficulty getting really dressed up so I am especially proud of my outfit tonight  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Forever 21 dress
> Black suede Balotas
> AMQ leopard clutch



Sounds like you had a lot of fun & those Balotas are hot!!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> I know!! It was such a great steal!! I have to admit almost all my outfits I post on here are sale items for under $50


 
you're my kind of shopper. we can def. shop together  i just got this leifsdottir dress for $35. i should post pics.



NANI1972 said:


> Royal Blue Watersnake ADs. Dress Macy's find.


 

adorbs!!!


----------



## sobe2009

NANI1972 said:


> Royal Blue Watersnake ADs. Dress Macy's find.



WOW Nani! Hotness and love the look....


----------



## cts900

*NANI*: Your dress is PERFECT with the royal blue.  Tremendous pairing! 

*icecream*: Thank you so much, sweetie  

*juicy*: Thank you and I adore your pretty top and lovely shoes!  

*aoqtpi*: Awwww, thank you for the kind words.  

*YaYa*: I really take this to heart.  Thank you, thank you, thank you . 

sweet *phi*: You always make me feel truly special, my friend.


----------



## sobe2009

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I have not contributed much to this thread so I am making sure to take pics of my CL outfits from now on!
> 
> I went to see the Lion King at Place Des Arts tonight. It was amazing!!!!! I love dance! I wore my black suede Balotas for the first time. Let me just say, that these shoes are gorgeous. That being said, I wore them for 5 hours straight and OMG I was going to die from the pain lol I kept it together though because I was having so much fun. I really have difficulty getting really dressed up so I am especially proud of my outfit tonight  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Forever 21 dress
> Black suede Balotas
> AMQ leopard clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only picture where I don't hate the look on my face lol I am so not photogenic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little fur baby Marvin who can't see much because his hair is too long (he is getting a hair cut soon) lol



So Beautiful LA_girl and  Love the balotas with the clutch


----------



## sobe2009

cts900 said:


> ^^I respectfully disagree, they are both unique and lovely--almost as special as the lady wearing them .
> 
> I cannot _believe_ I am writing this on _August 9th_!!!! but here is my work outfit for _fall_ semester meetings today: Anthropologie + CLs (Ron Ron 100) and jewelry from DH's Panamanian trip 2 years ago.



CTS!!!!!!!!! u look incredible, look at those curves! Great job babe


----------



## sobe2009

chanel*liz said:


> Luly



Ok seriously u look amazing!!


----------



## sobe2009

juicyjeans said:


> These just happened to fit with what I already had on today...so ta daaa  LOL



Ta daaa is right, u look lovely!


----------



## sobe2009

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> hi *yaya!!*
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while:
> 
> JCrew Skirt
> Random old tank
> H scarf and bracelet
> Big Kiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the scarf when I wore it last week. Love the design



So good to see you here!!! and stunning as always, love the hair


----------



## YaYa3

this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.


----------



## rdgldy

*yaya*, you are amazing and my hero!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*yaya!* You look so fabulous!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.


 You look great!!!  And I'll be sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## phiphi

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo. i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments. the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal! i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.


 
yaya, my love. you kick ass. i adore you.


----------



## amazigrace

*yaya,* your post puts everything in perspective.
Especially with all the talk about who has the most,
the best, etc. You wear your CLs to every treatment,
knowing all of us are there with you, because we are!


----------



## laleeza

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.



I'm so sorry you are going through this! But you are certainly doing in style! I think that's not only fabulous and courageous, but also extremely admirable!


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> Luly



I want to die and come back as *Liz*


----------



## Dukeprincess

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.



  Superwoman in CLs!!!


----------



## carlinha

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.



*yaya* you are an inspiration to us all.  we are there with you and thinking of you and sending you positive energy every step of the way


----------



## sobe2009

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.



Yaya, you are amazing and our hero!! and best outfit picture ever in this forum in so many levels. Thank you for sharing


----------



## sobe2009

phiphi said:


> dresses for work - yesterday in rose indien yoyos and today in purple patent ron rons



So classy and elegant phiphi. Love your style!!



rdgldy said:


> * naked*, gorgeous H scarf and the outfit is so casual chic!
> *phi*, you have such grace and style!
> 
> This is what I wore to a family party on Sunday,
> vintage Lily Pullitzer,
> vintage Chanel purse
> fuschia grease ernestas,
> D&G sunnies



What a fun colorful outfit, u look fab!!



juicyjeans said:


> Pink Suede VP paired with Tommy Hilfiger top/skirt ~ Maiden voyage...just can't get enough of these!



Forget the outfit, look at your legs


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sobe2009 said:


> Yaya, you are amazing and our hero!! and best outfit picture ever in this forum in so many levels. Thank you for sharing


 
Agreed. Best outfit picture ever posted.


----------



## heiress-ox

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.



Yaya, first of all you look absolutely fabulous, best dressed in there I bet! Second, as I said you are an inspiration to us all, my thoughts & well wishes are with you.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Nolia said:


> Wow!  I rarely see celebrities able to pull that dress off without looking saggy but you look amazing!!



Thank you so much! lol do you mean the fabric sags normally or the boobs do? 



chanel*liz said:


> love all the vibrant colors! i love color and i have those same CL's.. shoe twin  looks like a fun event!



So sweet, thank you  I wish I was your twin on more pairs than just one! You have a fabulous collection.



dirtyaddiction said:


> stunning!



Thanks 



cts900 said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*: Your bright colors would brighten anyone's day!



Thank you  It was such a fun, spring party, I thought it was only appropriate!



hunniesochic said:


> all the right combination...gorgeous!



thanks! somehow they go together in that photo 



stilly said:


> Fabulous dress and CLs!!!



Thank you! I wish Herve would make more brights like this more often.



aoqtpi said:


> Those were probably looks of admiration  You look great!



Thank you! I wish I could say there were LOL. I think the only people who didn't shoot me dirty looks were my date and the manager of NM who was attending 



amazigrace said:


> *chanel, Lamborghini, and elsie,* you all look so beautiful!
> Love your dress, *chanel*!



Thank you so much!



icecreamom said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*, you looked dazzling, the colors are so vibrant and they HL matched perfectly with the LP



Thanks  I wish I knew how to wear neutrals but I am not very good at it!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

*Yaya, you are amazing! I admire your confidence and strength. You truly are in inspiration. Looking forward to seeing more fabulous CL outfits! *


----------



## chanel*liz

laleeza said:


> I want to die and come back as *Liz*


 
 you're so funny!


----------



## chanel*liz

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo. i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments. the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal! i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.


 
you look amazing!


----------



## skislope15

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.



You look fantastic, good luck to you!


----------



## inspiredgem

YaYa - you look fabulous!  Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## sobe2009

amazigrace said:


> *yaya,* your post puts everything in perspective.
> Especially with all the talk about who has the most,
> the best, etc. You wear your CLs to every treatment,
> knowing all of us are there with you, because we are!



Agree!!!


----------



## cts900

*sobe*: Thank you, babe!

*YaYa*: There are not adequate words to describe the depth of my admiration and respect for you.  You have always been so warm, so kind, so honest....I hope you know that I am with you in heart and spirit.  Much love to you.


----------



## jancedtif

Yaya!!!!!!!  Looking fabulous (as usual)!


----------



## beagly911

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo. i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments. the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal! i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.


 
You go YaYa, kick some chemo butt!! :boxing: I understand and have been there myself, if you need anything or just want to vent pm me.  Be STRONG!!


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> You go YaYa, kick some chemo butt!! :boxing: I understand and have been there myself, if you need anything or just want to vent pm me. Be STRONG!!


 
Oh and rock your CL's each and every time!!


----------



## aoqtpi

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.



Hope everything works out! You look great! And what a steal!




NANI1972 said:


> Royal Blue Watersnake ADs. Dress Macy's find.



Lookin' good!




chanel*liz said:


> Luly



Stunning as always! I assume this is your Newport property? It's such nice weather there! So jealous.




juicyjeans said:


> These just happened to fit with what I already had on today...so ta daaa  LOL



I can't get enough of these VPs! Fab!


----------



## ringing_phone

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.




You look awesome!  I am loving the flower on your shirt too!


----------



## ringing_phone

A couple recent outfits:

J Crew blouse & skirt, Jefferson Plato







BR jacket, Antho tank, J Crew capris, Teal Ron Rons


----------



## BagsR4Me

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.



*YaYa*, you look great! I love that you're making it a point to wear your CLs to your treatments. Way to kick butt!

My thoughts are with you. I wish you well. Take care.


----------



## ringing_phone

A few more from a while ago that I found on my phone:

Marron Glace Ron Rons, BR cardi & skirt, J Crew tshirt






Black Simples, Anthro skirt, RW&Co military jacket






Black Simples, All J Crew except Wolford tights






MC Glitter NPs, Theory silk blouse, J Brand flares






Nude Simples, J Crew skirt, Gap sweater


----------



## amazigrace

*ringing_phone,* I love all your outfits!
Love anything Anthro, and love all your CLs.
You look amazing!


----------



## chanel*liz

aoqtpi said:


> Hope everything works out! You look great! And what a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning as always! I assume this is your Newport property? It's such nice weather there! So jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get enough of these VPs! Fab!


 
aw, thank you!  yes this is the Newport house! gorgeous weather this summer!


----------



## kaeleigh

*YaYa *not only do you look amazing, you ARE amazing!!


----------



## chanel*liz

*ringing_phone* wow! so many great outfits! love them all


----------



## AEGIS

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.




you look great   wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> You look so pretty! Glad you had fun - I loved the Lion King! Adorable furbaby as well!



Thank you for the lovely comments



RedBottomLover said:


> You look amazing, girl! I love the Balotas on you and the dress is so chic and fits you perfectly.



Aww thank you That is so sweet of you to say!



icecreamom said:


> Ive MIA for the last few days because my apartment was almost flooded (long story). Sorry if I miss anyone, I went 10 pages back to see all the fab outfits!
> *Cts900*, love the vichy they are so comfy and cute and your work outfit with the Ronrons is adorable!
> *Aoqtpi*, WOW! The Shopbob dress is very beautiful
> *Elsi87*, Your Bal is gorgeous OMG
> *Phiphi*, your casual look is very chic, I really like it
> *Nolia*, the Very Croise is one of fav styles, they have a special place in my heart! One of the first pairs of CL I fell in love with! I looked for them on eBay and was out-bided the very last minute!!!
> *Bagfashionista*, great shot and lovely dress
> *Car*! Love the contrast between the Bal and MBP! So sexy and perfect!
> *LamborghiniGirl*, you looked dazzling, the colors are so vibrant and they HL matched perfectly with the LP
> *Laleeza*! Your candy pumps cheered me up as well!
> *Megt10*, Stunning!!!!! Those Maggies are goooooooooorgeous!!
> *Juicyjeans*! I need those VPs right now! I need a pop of color in my life LOL
> *l.a_girl*, you sure have enough reasons to be proud, you looked absolutely beautiful
> *chanel*liz *,Good Lord! One word, Sassy



thanks* icecreamom*! 



sobe2009 said:


> So Beautiful LA_girl and  Love the balotas with the clutch



Thank you! Hehe that clutch is amazing! I love it!



heiress-ox said:


> Sounds like you had a lot of fun & those Balotas are hot!!



Yes, I had lots of fun Mostly because I got to dress up and wear my CLs lol


----------



## juicyjeans

sobe2009 said:


> Forget the outfit, look at your legs


 


cts900 said:


> *juicy*: Thank you and I adore your pretty top and lovely shoes!


 


icecreamom said:


> *Juicyjeans*! I need those VPs right now ! I need a pop of color in my life LOL


 


rdgldy said:


> *juicy,* very nice combo!!


 


aoqtpi said:


> I can't get enough of these VPs! Fab!


 
ladies! You are all too kind


----------



## juicyjeans

sobe2009 said:


> Ta daaa is right, u look lovely!


 
Thank you *sobe *


----------



## megt10

juicyjeans said:


> These just happened to fit with what I already had on today...so ta daaa  LOL


 Gorgeous, love the whole outfit.


----------



## juicyjeans

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous, love the whole outfit.


 
Thank you *megt10 *


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Luly


 Gorgeous Liz. I have the same shoes and love them. I can shop in them for hours.


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> Royal Blue Watersnake ADs. Dress Macy's find.


 
Wow Nani, I love the dress and of course the shoes, stunning.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*juicyjeans*-You look beatiful! I love your tattoos!
*ringing_phone*-wow! You look amazing!


----------



## megt10

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.


 Good for you Ya Ya! You look great and CL makes everything a little better.


----------



## l.a_girl19

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.



This is such a inspirational pic. You look beautiful! Best of luck! My mother went through radiation some years ago. I know it is not the same as you are going through but be strong! I know our CLs can make us feel happy and sometimes they give us more courage so you wear those CLs and be proud!


----------



## megt10

ringing_phone said:


> A few more from a while ago that I found on my phone:
> 
> Marron Glace Ron Rons, BR cardi & skirt, J Crew tshirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Simples, Anthro skirt, RW&Co military jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Simples, All J Crew except Wolford tights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC Glitter NPs, Theory silk blouse, J Brand flares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Simples, J Crew skirt, Gap sweater


 You look great, I love all your outfits.


----------



## megt10

Spent the day with friends yesterday. The top is DVF, skirt D&G and the shoes Double Voie.


----------



## l.a_girl19

megt10 said:


> Spent the day with friends yesterday. The top is DVF, skirt D&G and the shoes Double Voie.



WOW! The Double Voie are gorgeous on you! You have an amazing wardrobe! Wish I could afford both CLs and designer clothing lol


----------



## megt10

l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW! The Double Voie are gorgeous on you! You have an amazing wardrobe! Wish I could afford both CLs and designer clothing lol


 Thanks LA. I got the shoes and skirt on sale. Always looking for a bargain


----------



## karwood

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.



YaYa, you are the epitome of fabulous and fierce!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies you all look fabulous! 

*yaya- *you are truly amazing and an inspiration to us all


----------



## ringing_phone

Thank you ladies!


----------



## NANI1972

hunniesochic said:


> Gorgeous! And once again your background is magnificent!
> 
> 
> 
> Those WS AD are absolutely stunning!


 


chanel*liz said:


> LOVE this! great color pairing


 


icecreamom said:


> Very nice


 


heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous, I really love your casual pairings they're always so chic, but look effortless
> 
> 
> 
> *Liz*, you never disappoint this whole outfit is  perfect mix of high & lower end!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your RB ADs, beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a lot of fun & those Balotas are hot!!


 


AEGIS said:


> you're my kind of shopper. we can def. shop together i just got this leifsdottir dress for $35. i should post pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adorbs!!!


 


sobe2009 said:


> WOW Nani! Hotness and love the look....


 


cts900 said:


> *NANI*: Your dress is PERFECT with the royal blue. Tremendous pairing!
> 
> *icecream*: Thank you so much, sweetie
> 
> *juicy*: Thank you and I adore your pretty top and lovely shoes!
> 
> *aoqtpi*: Awwww, thank you for the kind words.
> 
> *YaYa*: I really take this to heart. Thank you, thank you, thank you .
> 
> sweet *phi*: You always make me feel truly special, my friend.


 


aoqtpi said:


> Hope everything works out! You look great! And what a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning as always! I assume this is your Newport property? It's such nice weather there! So jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get enough of these VPs! Fab!


 
Thanks Ladies!



ringing_phone said:


> A few more from a while ago that I found on my phone:
> 
> Marron Glace Ron Rons, BR cardi & skirt, J Crew tshirt
> 
> 
> 
> Black Simples, Anthro skirt, RW&Co military jacket
> 
> 
> 
> Black Simples, All J Crew except Wolford tights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC Glitter NPs, Theory silk blouse, J Brand flares
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Simples, J Crew skirt, Gap sweater


 
Fabulous outfits girl!



megt10 said:


> Spent the day with friends yesterday. The top is DVF, skirt D&G and the shoes Double Voie.


Yay shoe twin! DV looks great on you! I need to wear mine.

*YaYa best of luck to you sweetheart!*


----------



## archygirl

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.


 
I LOVE You YaYa!!!!! You are, I am certain, the best dressed person there!


----------



## archygirl

Today's outfit while getting Jaguar oil change at Madison Jaguar (funny thing, only guys went there today)
Brooks Brothers top
Esprit trousers
Helmut shoes
not shown: White leather Prada bag


----------



## aoqtpi

archygirl said:


> Today's outfit while getting Jaguar oil change at Madison Jaguar (funny thing, only guys went there today)
> Brooks Brothers top
> Esprit trousers
> Helmut shoes
> not shown: White leather Prada bag



Lookin' good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.



if you've gotta go through those treatments, why not do it in style: *YaYa Style* 

Miss seeing you and *Amazing* around these parts, but you're never far from my thoughts....


----------



## amazigrace

*D.,* I love your outfit at the Jaguar
place. I love the red! You look smokin'!

*dc,*


----------



## buzzytoes

Archy you look like you were going on a Carribean vacation, not somewhere boring like getting your oil changed. Great outfit!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

some of my recent outfit 
Elise


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

LC blue python acid wash


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

VP Nude


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

Elise


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

Elise


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ love it! All your looks are soo classyyy and well put together, my faves def the LC blue python acid wash one


----------



## phiphi

ringing_phone said:


> A couple recent outfits:
> 
> J Crew blouse & skirt, Jefferson Plato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR jacket, Antho tank, J Crew capris, Teal Ron Rons


 

ringing - i love your style - professional and adorable rolled into one.



megt10 said:


> Spent the day with friends yesterday. The top is DVF, skirt D&G and the shoes Double Voie.


 
lovely meg! hope you had fun with your friends!



archygirl said:


> Today's outfit while getting Jaguar oil change at Madison Jaguar (funny thing, only guys went there today)
> Brooks Brothers top
> Esprit trousers
> Helmut shoes
> not shown: White leather Prada bag


 
archy, knock 'em dead! you look gorgeous!



xoxojennyxoxo said:


> some of my recent outfit
> Elise


 
love all of the fun pics and outifts!!


----------



## juicyjeans

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> some of my recent outfit
> Elise


 


xoxojennyxoxo said:


> LC blue python acid wash


 


xoxojennyxoxo said:


> VP Nude


 


xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Elise


 


xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Elise


 
 all of your outfits are amazing *xoxojenny*


----------



## aoqtpi

Went out for drinks last night with a girl friend









I *love* these shoes. My heart skips a beat whenever I look at them 





I generally don't like exposed platforms but these make me want more LPs!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> ringing - i love your style - professional and adorable rolled into one.
> 
> 
> 
> lovely meg! hope you had fun with your friends!
> 
> 
> 
> archy, knock 'em dead! you look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> love all of the fun pics and outifts!!


 
Thanks Phiphi, we had a great time.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Went out for drinks last night with a girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* these shoes. My heart skips a beat whenever I look at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't like exposed platforms but these make me want more LPs!


 Such a cute outfit and those shoes are gorgeous they really show off your legs.


----------



## megt10

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Elise


 Beautiful so perfect!


----------



## archygirl

thanks *aoqtpi, phi, and buzzy*! Was feeling pretty "islandy" yesterday. Today will be something a bit more NJ esque.


----------



## megt10

I wore my Lady Indiana 140 with DVF dress the other day.


----------



## beagly911

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Elise


 
Classy elegance as usual!  You look fab!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I wore my Lady Indiana 140 with DVF dress the other day.
> View attachment 1464330
> 
> 
> View attachment 1464334


 
Beautiful as always *megt10*


----------



## icecreamom

megt10 said:


> I wore my Lady Indiana 140 with DVF dress the other day.
> View attachment 1464330
> 
> 
> View attachment 1464334


 
Fabulous! Very classy


----------



## rdgldy

*jenny, megt,*  so elegant and classy!
*archy,* I should only dress so beautifully when I take my car for service, LOL!
*aoqtpi,* fun look!


----------



## buzzytoes

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Elise


 
You look beautiful!! Love how the red belt pops with the red sole.


----------



## laleeza

so many fab outfits ladies! looking good!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

aoqtpi said:


> Went out for drinks last night with a girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* these shoes. My heart skips a beat whenever I look at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't like exposed platforms but these make me want more LPs!



your outfits soo cute!


----------



## Nolia

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Elise



I love all your outfits!! But what I love even more are the people in the background looking at you.  They WISH they had on a pair of CLs. XD



aoqtpi said:


> Went out for drinks last night with a girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* these shoes. My heart skips a beat whenever I look at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't like exposed platforms but these make me want more LPs!



Holy legs ahoy!! I LOVE the way the shoes and the skirt make your legs look like they go on for miles.  *fans self*


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Went out for drinks last night with a girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* these shoes. My heart skips a beat whenever I look at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't like exposed platforms but these make me want more LPs!



*L*, i love those babies on you! you look so fab!!!


----------



## jenayb

Oh you ladies!!


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> *jenny, megt,*  so elegant and classy!
> *archy,* I should only dress so beautifully when I take my car for service, LOL!
> *aoqtpi,* fun look!


 
Thanks *rdgldy*! Always feels good to look your best, even when getting your automobile serviced. Single ladies, if you are looking for men, make sure you wait in the waiting area of your jaguar dealership, hotties abound. Too bad I am married...


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful as always *megt10*


 


icecreamom said:


> Fabulous! Very classy


 


rdgldy said:


> *jenny, megt,*  so elegant and classy!
> *archy,* I should only dress so beautifully when I take my car for service, LOL!
> *aoqtpi,* fun look!


 Thank you ladies, you are all so sweet.


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies, you are all so sweet.


 
*Meg* -- you are seriously a class act. All of your looks are so polished and well thought out. You always look great and I am so glad you started posting CL outfit pics here!


----------



## chanel*liz

Louboutin booties (I forget the name!!) Chanel belt, ark & co dress ($20!) and givenchy necklace


----------



## juicyjeans

chanel*liz said:


> Louboutin booties (I forget the name!!) Chanel belt, ark & co dress ($20!) and givenchy necklace


 
You look FAB *Liz *Love that dress!


----------



## dbeth

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> Elise



You look sooo fab! I love b&w color combo with a little red thrown in!! Classy!




aoqtpi said:


> Went out for drinks last night with a girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* these shoes. My heart skips a beat whenever I look at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't like exposed platforms but these make me want more LPs!



Hotness! You look great in those LP's!!!




megt10 said:


> I wore my Lady Indiana 140 with DVF dress the other day.
> View attachment 1464330
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1464334




Great print Meg---looking good!!




chanel*liz said:


> Louboutin booties (I forget the name!!) Chanel belt, ark & co dress ($20!) and givenchy necklace



Absolutely LOVE that dress Liz! And the Chanel belt is gorgy---goes very well with the dress!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thanks *megt*, *rdgldy*, *dirty*, *Nolia* and *Jesh*!

*Liz*, you look great! I love that belt!


----------



## rdgldy

level 99 jeans, michael stars tank, raspberry une plumes


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> level 99 jeans, michael stars tank, raspberry une plumes



Effortless! I love the cut of the jeans. So chic!!


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> *Meg* -- you are seriously a class act. All of your looks are so polished and well thought out. You always look great and I am so glad you started posting CL outfit pics here!


 Wow Jenaywins that is such a nice thing to say. Thank you so much.


----------



## megt10

Getting ready for Shul tonight. Dress Just Cavalli with my Glitter Balotas and Python Gucci tote.


----------



## stilly

aoqtpi said:


> Went out for drinks last night with a girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* these shoes. My heart skips a beat whenever I look at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't like exposed platforms but these make me want more LPs![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Just beautiful aoqtpi!!!
> Love the skirt and CLs!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul tonight. Dress Just Cavalli with my Glitter Balotas and Python Gucci tote.


 

I love your dresses and CLs *megt*!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul tonight. Dress Just Cavalli with my Glitter Balotas and Python Gucci tote.


 
Shul would not be the same with that awesome outfit!!!  Great look!!


----------



## heiress-ox

rdgldy said:


> level 99 jeans, michael stars tank, raspberry une plumes



LOVE the une plumes especially in framboise.. so sad I missed a pair on the bay the other night for $280


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I love your dresses and CLs *megt*!!!


 
Thank you Stilly. I love dresses and find I wear them so much more often now that I have a bunch of awesome shoes to wear with them.



beagly911 said:


> Shul would not be the same with that awesome outfit!!! Great look!!


 Lol, Thanks Beagly. I am becoming known as the girl with the shoes .


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> aoqtpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out for drinks last night with a girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* these shoes. My heart skips a beat whenever I look at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't like exposed platforms but these make me want more LPs![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Just beautiful aoqtpi!!!
> Love the skirt and CLs!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Charliemeows

@chanel*liz

you look amazing!! 
i was afraid that you were going to fall down the stairs though.. 
and you have a beautiful home...


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you,* heiress ox *and *jenay*!!
*heiress ox*, sounds like you missed an amazing deal!!  Don't even think they went on sale.
*megt,* no one at my local shul ever dresses like you!!  Gorgeous outfit.


----------



## BijouBleu

I'm hopelessly behind so I only went back a few pages: *Aoqtpi*, *Meg*, *Elise *great looks. *Chanel*Liz* - Fabulous and then some, wow!!


----------



## Leaf_W

Black Mary Jane~


----------



## cts900

*ringing*: I think you look lovely in everything.  It is so nice to see a Jefferson Plato in here!  I am loving your teal Ron Rons.  

*archy*: You must have turned a lot of heads there, lady! 

*meg*: I have missed three outfits and they are all beauties.  I especially adore the DVF dress you wore with your Lady Indiana.  Your use of color and fun patterns delights me. 

*aoqtpi*: You look dynamite.  Ruffles and spikes!  Heavenly....

*jenny*: You, your smile, your shoes, and your outfits are all beautiful.  

*rdgldy*: I am speechless.  My favorite look on you yet.  I just marvel at your style!


----------



## cts900

Running errands with the kidlets today in dark grey lady gres...


----------



## amazigrace

*cts,* I love your outfit and lady
gres are still my favorites! You look
wonderful! Plus, look how skinny you're
getting! Congratulations, again, on that!


----------



## cts900

^^They are _absolutely_ my favorite also.  All gres/greiss make me giddy--your avi included!  Thank you for the kind compliments.  I still can't see myself positively in my mind so tPF and posting pics here gives me a good reality check and you ladies inspire me to stay strong .


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you,* cts*!  The pants are so ridiculously long and I don't want to shorten them, and the heel height on these is perfect.  I almost feel like one of the stilt models on Project Runway!!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> I wore my Lady Indiana 140 with DVF dress the other day.
> View attachment 1464330
> 
> 
> View attachment 1464334



fun outfit meg. really like this dress on you!



chanel*liz said:


> Louboutin booties (I forget the name!!) Chanel belt, ark & co dress ($20!) and givenchy necklace



very cute!



rdgldy said:


> level 99 jeans, michael stars tank, raspberry une plumes



this is so retro glam - i love how you put this together!



cts900 said:


> Running errands with the kidlets today in dark grey lady gres...



you look fantastic my dear! what a fun and whimsical outfit!


----------



## juicyjeans

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul tonight. Dress Just Cavalli with my Glitter Balotas and Python Gucci tote.



You look amazing *meg*  you are making me want Balota's more and more!



stilly said:


> aoqtpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out for drinks last night with a girl friend
> 
> I *love* these shoes. My heart skips a beat whenever I look at them
> 
> I generally don't like exposed platforms but these make me want more LPs![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Just beautiful aoqtpi!!!
> Love the skirt and CLs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are just FAB
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Mary Jane~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats *Leaf* they are beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cts900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands with the kidlets today in dark grey lady gres...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lookin good *cts*
Click to expand...


----------



## buzzytoes

cts900 said:


> Running errands with the kidlets today in dark grey lady gres...



Love this! Who is the shirt by?


----------



## archygirl

cts, rdgldy, awesome as usual!
Inspiration for today's outfit was my CHANEL bag which I decided to take out today for some consignment fun at Duet. 

Bailey 44 top
Tar-geyyyy leggings
Brigitte trash espadrilles
CHANEL classic flap (vintage)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

archygirl said:


> cts, rdgldy, awesome as usual!
> Inspiration for today's outfit was my CHANEL bag which I decided to take out today for some consignment fun at Duet.
> 
> Bailey 44 top
> Tar-geyyyy leggings
> Brigitte trash espadrilles
> CHANEL classic flap (vintage)



Lovely! I just love your red flap!!


----------



## archygirl

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Lovely! I just love your red flap!!


 
Thanks so much *SchnauzerCrazy*! I found it a few years ago and LOVE it. I very rarely wear it, because lambskin makes me nervous. But, it is a gorgeous bag and I saw today it goes really well with my espadrilles.


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *archy* (love your Chanel!!!!!!), *buzzy* (so good to see you; it is a TJMaxx find--the tag says B'leev), *juicy*, and my sweetest *phi*.


----------



## juicyjeans

archygirl said:


> cts, rdgldy, awesome as usual!
> Inspiration for today's outfit was my CHANEL bag which I decided to take out today for some consignment fun at Duet.
> 
> Bailey 44 top
> Tar-geyyyy leggings
> Brigitte trash espadrilles
> CHANEL classic flap (vintage)



Love love love it again


----------



## BattyBugs

I seem to always be behind in here. The outfits posted in here are my inspiration, since I have no sense of style on my own.


----------



## buzzytoes

BattyBugs said:


> I seem to always be behind in here. The outfits posted in here are my inspiration, since I have no sense of style on my own.



 That's exactly how I feel!


----------



## Nolia

*Heading out in my MBBs with the ladies to Revival Bar and then the Mod Club in Toronto~

*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> *Heading out in my MBBs with the ladies to Revival Bar and then the Mod Club in Toronto~
> 
> *



wow...you have an AMMMMAAAAAZZINNNG body... *so jealous* haha


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

archygirl said:


> cts, rdgldy, awesome as usual!
> Inspiration for today's outfit was my CHANEL bag which I decided to take out today for some consignment fun at Duet.
> 
> Bailey 44 top
> Tar-geyyyy leggings
> Brigitte trash espadrilles
> CHANEL classic flap (vintage)



cute combo


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul tonight. Dress Just Cavalli with my Glitter Balotas and Python Gucci tote.



love your dress


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> Louboutin booties (I forget the name!!) Chanel belt, ark & co dress ($20!) and givenchy necklace



you look fabulous! love the entire outfit! and those booties are one of my fav too! oooohhh and your home is so beautiful


----------



## megt10

rdgldy said:


> Thank you,* heiress ox *and *jenay*!!
> *heiress ox*, sounds like you missed an amazing deal!!  Don't even think they went on sale.
> *megt,* no one at my local shul ever dresses like you!!  Gorgeous outfit.


Thank you rdgldy, more and more the women at shul are dressing up a bit more. Just like I wouldn't go to the theatre or a nice restaurant in jeans I refuse to be sloppily dressed for services. Plus this is where I break in my shoes. I found that all the standing and sitting with just a bit of walking works really well



BijouBleu said:


> I'm hopelessly behind so I only went back a few pages: *Aoqtpi*, *Meg*, *Elise *great looks. *Chanel*Liz* - Fabulous and then some, wow!!


 Thanks Bijou


cts900 said:


> *ringing*: I think you look lovely in everything.  It is so nice to see a Jefferson Plato in here!  I am loving your teal Ron Rons.
> 
> *archy*: You must have turned a lot of heads there, lady!
> 
> *meg*: I have missed three outfits and they are all beauties.  I especially adore the DVF dress you wore with your Lady Indiana.  Your use of color and fun patterns delights me.
> Thank so much CTS. I do love color.
> 
> 
> 
> phiphi said:
> 
> 
> 
> fun outfit meg. really like this dress on you!
> 
> Thanks phiphi, this is such a fun dress and really flattering on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juicyjeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing *meg*  you are making me want Balota's more and more!
> Thanks Juicy. They are really a pretty shoe but have to say not so comfortable. Maybe they need a tad more breaking in.
> 
> 
> 
> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> those are just FAB
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats *Leaf* they are beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good *cts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> love your dress


 Thank you so much.


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful comments


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Running errands with the kidlets today in dark grey lady gres...


 CTS You look FABULOUS!


----------



## amazigrace

*archy,* LOVE your outfit pic!
Those espadrilles look so cute on
you and the Chanel bag - LOVE!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Nolia said:


> *Heading out in my MBBs with the ladies to Revival Bar and then the Mod Club in Toronto~
> 
> *



cuuutee outfit!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Gold Balota


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Gold Balota


 
Gorgeous outfit Liz. We know I love the shoes but wow your dress is stunning. Love it as always.


----------



## megt10

Todays outfit was BCBG dress and my new MBB.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Running errands with the kidlets today in dark grey lady gres...


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> Todays outfit was BCBG dress and my new MBB.


 
you look fabulous. i love this look and the MBB


----------



## Myrkur

I was wondering how you wear your Louboutins in winter, I know some of you don't have actual winters but in Europe we do have extreme winters and now autumn/winter is coming up, I was wondering how you wear your shoes in those conditions, 'cause it seems like some of you wear your Louboutins every day!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> you look fabulous. i love this look and the MBB


 Thanks Liz. I am really happy that I found the MBB I love them and find them so easy to walk in and comfortable.


----------



## AEGIS

i really like this dress.



chanel*liz said:


> Gold Balota


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Myrkur said:


> I was wondering how you wear your Louboutins in winter, I know some of you don't have actual winters but in Europe we do have extreme winters and now autumn/winter is coming up, I was wondering how you wear your shoes in those conditions, 'cause it seems like some of you wear your Louboutins every day!



Well my cobbler thinks what I do is taboo lol, but I wear my louboutin boots in winter too (Montreal weather) with fresh snow and/or rain. I just don't wear them when the snow is black and slushy. 

As for my suede shoes, I never wear them in winter or rain.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> Gold Balota



such a pretty dress! love it!!! 
what is the designer?


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> Gold Balota


 
Beautiful as usual Liz, fabulous dress.



megt10 said:


> Todays outfit was BCBG dress and my new MBB.


 
Perfect outfit, love your MBB..


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful as usual Liz, fabulous dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect outfit, love your MBB..


 Thank you Beagly.


----------



## heiress-ox

megt10 said:


> Todays outfit was BCBG dress and my new MBB.



 Love this outfit and so sad I missed out on the MBBs


----------



## 05_sincere

Ladies you all look great sorry I so far behind, everyone's outfits are stunning.


----------



## LVoepink

not the full outfit picture but here is my MBB


----------



## NANI1972

LVoepink said:


> not the full outfit picture but here is my MBB


 Really cute with the tights!


----------



## SassySarah

Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LVoepink said:


> not the full outfit picture but here is my MBB



Love those with the tights!


----------



## NANI1972

Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!artyhat:

I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!

Dress: Express
Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch





My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol


----------



## sammix3

Amethyste Python HP.... Is there any outfit that won't go with them? Lol! Happy Birthday *Nani* & *Sarah*! Both of you ladies look fabulous!


----------



## cts900

*NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!!  Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!!  You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!  

*LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.  

*meg*: Thank you, hun.  I love that we both wore stripes this weekend.  You look marvelous, as per usual :kiss:. 

*jenay*: I  you.

My work outfit is so boring by comparison to all of these fun going out looks!  I have been trying on outfits for my first meeting with three new fall classes tomorrow.  This is what I have settled on.   I love the color match between the skirt and grey metal patent.


----------



## archygirl

cts900 said:


> *NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!!  Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!!  You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!
> 
> *LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.
> 
> *meg*: Thank you, hun.  I love that we both wore stripes this weekend.  You look marvelous, as per usual :kiss:.
> 
> *jenay*: I  you.
> 
> My work outfit is so boring by comparison to all of these fun going out looks!  I have been trying on outfits for my first meeting with three new fall classes tomorrow.  This is what I have settled on.   I love the color match between the skirt and grey metal patent.


 
Excellent. What are you teaching???


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, sweetie.  I appreciate that.  I teach Communication Studies, tomorrow are my Interpersonal classes.  I just read in the "practical" thread that you teach also. What subject(s)?


----------



## laleeza

SassySarah said:


> Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.





NANI1972 said:


> Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!artyhat:
> 
> I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
> Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol



Happy birthday to you both! You both look amazing!



cts900 said:


> *NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!!  Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!!  You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!
> 
> *LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.
> 
> *meg*: Thank you, hun.  I love that we both wore stripes this weekend.  You look marvelous, as per usual :kiss:.
> 
> *jenay*: I  you.
> 
> My work outfit is so boring by comparison to all of these fun going out looks!  I have been trying on outfits for my first meeting with three new fall classes tomorrow.  This is what I have settled on.   I love the color match between the skirt and grey metal patent.



Love this outfit - perfect!


----------



## hazeltt

SassySarah said:


> Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.





NANI1972 said:


> Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!artyhat:
> 
> I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
> Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch
> 
> My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol



You both look amazing! The python HPs are just tdf! And *Nani*, love your son's shoes too! 



cts900 said:


> *NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!!  Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!!  You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!
> 
> *LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.
> 
> *meg*: Thank you, hun.  I love that we both wore stripes this weekend.  You look marvelous, as per usual :kiss:.
> 
> *jenay*: I  you.
> 
> My work outfit is so boring by comparison to all of these fun going out looks!  I have been trying on outfits for my first meeting with three new fall classes tomorrow.  This is what I have settled on.   I love the color match between the skirt and grey metal patent.



*cts*, you look great! That's such a perfect outfit for Fall! I love stylish profs!


----------



## AEGIS

SassySarah said:


> Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.





NANI1972 said:


> Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!artyhat:
> 
> I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
> Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol



soo nice ladies!

@*nani- *i guess shoe fetishes run in the family lol



cts900 said:


> *NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!!  Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!!  You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!
> 
> *LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.
> 
> *meg*: Thank you, hun.  I love that we both wore stripes this weekend.  You look marvelous, as per usual :kiss:.
> 
> *jenay*: I  you.
> 
> My work outfit is so boring by comparison to all of these fun going out looks!  I have been trying on outfits for my first meeting with three new fall classes tomorrow.  This is what I have settled on.   I love the color match between the skirt and grey metal patent.




i am such a sucker for gray.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I really like the combo and would love to see the entire outfit!



LVoepink said:


> not the full outfit picture but here is my MBB




Happy Birthday! Super sexy shoes!!


SassySarah said:


> Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.




I also wish you a wonderful birthday! Tell your son his shoes are great 


NANI1972 said:


> Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!
> 
> I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
> Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol




You look fantastic! I don't think it's boring at all.


cts900 said:


> *NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!!  Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!!  You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!
> 
> *LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.
> 
> *meg*: Thank you, hun.  I love that we both wore stripes this weekend.  You look marvelous, as per usual :kiss:.
> 
> *jenay*: I  you.
> 
> My work outfit is so boring by comparison to all of these fun going out looks!  I have been trying on outfits for my first meeting with three new fall classes tomorrow.  This is what I have settled on.   I love the color match between the skirt and grey metal patent.


----------



## megt10

heiress-ox said:


> Love this outfit and so sad I missed out on the MBBs


 Thanks so much Heiress you are so sweet.


----------



## megt10

SassySarah said:


> Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.


 Gorgeous outfit and shoes! Happy Birthday.


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!artyhat:
> 
> I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
> Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol


 
I love the whole outfit and your son is adorable. Happy Birthday.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> *NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!!  Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!!  You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!
> 
> *LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.
> 
> *meg*: Thank you, hun.  I love that we both wore stripes this weekend.  You look marvelous, as per usual :kiss:.
> 
> *jenay*: I  you.
> 
> My work outfit is so boring by comparison to all of these fun going out looks!  I have been trying on outfits for my first meeting with three new fall classes tomorrow.  This is what I have settled on.   I love the color match between the skirt and grey metal patent.


 
Perfect, bringing style back to the classroom


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.





NANI1972 said:


> Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!artyhat:
> 
> I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
> Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol





cts900 said:


> *NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!!  Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!!  You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!
> 
> *LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.
> 
> *meg*: Thank you, hun.  I love that we both wore stripes this weekend.  You look marvelous, as per usual :kiss:.
> 
> *jenay*: I  you.
> 
> My work outfit is so boring by comparison to all of these fun going out looks!  I have been trying on outfits for my first meeting with three new fall classes tomorrow.  This is what I have settled on.   I love the color match between the skirt and grey metal patent.



My Lord you girls are perfection!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *jenay, Schnauzer, AEGIS, hazeltt*, and *laleeza*!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

SassySarah said:


> Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.





NANI1972 said:


> Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!artyhat:
> 
> I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
> Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol




Happy Birthday! You both look gorgeous!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LVoepink said:


> not the full outfit picture but here is my MBB



adorable!


----------



## dc419

chanel*liz said:


> Gold Balota


*chanel*liz*, you always look amazing in all your dresses!



megt10 said:


> Todays outfit was BCBG dress and my new MBB.


*megt10*, love your MBB and you look lovely in your outfit!


LVoepink said:


> not the full outfit picture but here is my MBB


*LVoepink,* love your MBB!



SassySarah said:


> Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.


*SassySarah*, Happy birthday! Love the color and you look so pretty in your dress!


NANI1972 said:


> Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!artyhat:
> 
> I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
> Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol


*NANI1972*, Happy birthday! I love your outfit, it goes so perfect with your shoes! You look so pretty and summery in your dress!



cts900 said:


> *NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!!  Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!!  You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!
> 
> *LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.
> 
> *meg*: Thank you, hun.  I love that we both wore stripes this weekend.  You look marvelous, as per usual :kiss:.
> 
> *jenay*: I  you.
> 
> My work outfit is so boring by comparison to all of these fun going out looks!  I have been trying on outfits for my first meeting with three new fall classes tomorrow.  This is what I have settled on.   I love the color match between the skirt and grey metal patent.


*cts900*, I love the grey metal patent and they match so well with your skirt too! You look so pretty and professional! I wish my teachers would wear CLs!


----------



## amazigrace

*liz, * you look amazing, as always!

*sarah,* Happy Birthday. You look beautiful!

*lvoe,* love the MBB with the tights!

*cts,* (or should I say 'skinny'?) love your outfit, too!


----------



## SassySarah

*NANI* - OMG 2 years in a row we have gotten the exact same shoes for our birthdays!!!  You look fantastic!  Happy birthday my birthday and shoe twinnie!


----------



## SassySarah

*sammix3, laleeza, hazeltt, AEGIS, Schnauzer, megt, jenay, dirtyaddiction, dc419, amazing* - thank you all for your compliments and birthday wishes!  I love this place!  


*cts* - you are the reason I have these shoes!  I was so obsessed and inspired when I saw your reveal thread.  I waited until my birthday dinner to break them out, they're so beautiful in real life!  Love the metal grey patents!


----------



## NY_Mami

Nolia said:


> *Heading out in my MBBs with the ladies to Revival Bar and then the Mod Club in Toronto~*


 
MBB!!! WOO HOO!!!!.... lol....


----------



## cts900

SassySarah said:


> *cts* - you are the reason I have these shoes!  I was so obsessed and inspired when I saw your reveal thread.  I waited until my birthday dinner to break them out, they're so beautiful in real life!  Love the metal grey patents!



What precious things to write!  Thank you on all counts.  I have been inspired in here for so long and for so many reasons, it feels pretty incredible to have inspired someone else. They are beautiful on you.  What I love about your pic and *NANI*'s pics is that they really capture the incredible saturation and shine on these.  



amazigrace said:


> *cts,* (or should I say 'skinny'?) love your outfit, too!



You are way too sweet.  I am deeply complimented .  



dc419 said:


> *cts900*, I love the grey metal patent and they match so well with your skirt too! You look so pretty and professional! I wish my teachers would wear CLs!



Thank you!  Most of my colleagues wear jeans and Crocs (no judgment, but meh) so I tend to stand out.  I used to be shy about that but tPF has given me the confidence to be proud of caring about how I look.


----------



## jenayb

^^ *cts*, I had meant to say that your shirt is absolutely TDF and just looks amazing. I love all the detail!!


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you, my sweet girl.  I loved it when I found it but did not think I could pull it off.  It makes me feel more confident to know you think it looks nice .


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^Thank you, my sweet girl.  I loved it when I found it but did not think I could pull it off.  It makes me feel more confident to know you think it looks nice .



Looks nice? You mean looks amazing, mama!


----------



## NANI1972

cts900 said:


> *NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!! Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!! You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!


Thanks C! You are looking so ahamzing!



laleeza said:


> Happy birthday to you both! You both look amazing!


Thanks so much!



hazeltt said:


> You both look amazing! The python HPs are just tdf! And *Nani*, love your son's shoes too!


Thanks and I'll let my son know you said so!


AEGIS said:


> soo nice ladies!
> 
> @*nani- *i guess shoe fetishes run in the family lol


 
Haha, so it seems!


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I also wish you a wonderful birthday! Tell your son his shoes are great


  Thanks! I'll be sure to let him know, he'll be thrilled with the attention!



megt10 said:


> I love the whole outfit and your son is adorable. Happy Birthday.


 
Aww, thanks!



jenaywins said:


> My Lord you girls are perfection!


 
Thanks girl!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Happy Birthday! You both look gorgeous!


 Thank you!


dc419 said:


> *NANI1972*, Happy birthday! I love your outfit, it goes so perfect with your shoes! You look so pretty and summery in your dress!
> 
> QUOTE]
> Thanks, I'm happy I decided to get this dress I usually don't go for flowery prints but I liked this one.
> 
> 
> SassySarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NANI* - OMG 2 years in a row we have gotten the exact same shoes for our birthdays!!! You look fantastic! Happy birthday my birthday and shoe twinnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh your right! We both wore Peacock Biancas last year! Too funny!
Click to expand...


----------



## cts900

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks C! You are looking so ahamzing!



Thank you and happy birthday again.  I hope you were treated like a queen all day long.  



jenaywins said:


> Looks nice? You mean looks amazing, mama!


----------



## Elsie87

Going for the 'boyfriend' look today:






T-shirt: Jack & Jones
Waistcoat: Esprit
Bangles: Zeb
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Prada Camouflage
Shoes: red patent Simples


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Going for the 'boyfriend' look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt: Jack & Jones
> Waistcoat: Esprit
> Bangles: Zeb
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada Camouflage
> Shoes: red patent Simples


 Such a cute outfit. I love the shoes with the outfit. It is such a great pop of color.


----------



## Hipployta

Random pic from this weekend

Stop Staring dress and Mago


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago



that is a fantastic outfit and a perfect pairing for the Mago!


----------



## megt10

Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago


 Gorgeous outfit. How do you like the Mago? How do they run?


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Going for the 'boyfriend' look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt: Jack & Jones
> Waistcoat: Esprit
> Bangles: Zeb
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada Camouflage
> Shoes: red patent Simples


 
Great for a Monday!


----------



## beagly911

Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago


 
Absolutely GORGEOUS!  perfect pairing.


----------



## Hipployta

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> that is a fantastic outfit and a perfect pairing for the Mago!



I never noticed how much tan/nude and black clothing I owned until I bought these shoes LOL



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit. How do you like the Mago? How do they run?



I like them. I take them US TTS...same as my Bianca size. When I first got them (when did they come out...sometime early this year?) I wore them for my once a quarter clubbing on SoBe. I take pole dance fitness classes and there were poles in B.E.D. so these shoes were on the pole and all...and still look great. 



beagly911 said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!  perfect pairing.



Thank you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Hipployta said:


> I never noticed how much tan/nude and black clothing I owned until I bought these shoes LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I like them. I take them US TTS...same as my Bianca size. When I first got them (when did they come out...sometime early this year?) I wore them for my once a quarter clubbing on SoBe. *I take pole dance fitness classes *and there were poles in B.E.D. so these shoes were on the pole and all...and still look great.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I bought a Groupon to do that and never got around to it and now I'm waiting until I can walk again -- but girl, they have paid off for you. Your curves are in all the right places!


----------



## sammix3

Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago



Perfect match! The dress has a perfect name too... I really gotta stop staring


----------



## Hipployta

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I bought a Groupon to do that and never got around to it and now I'm waiting until I can walk again -- but girl, they have paid off for you. Your curves are in all the right places!



He he...no that's mostly from all the running the military tortures you with. The pole classes were for a general improved level of fitness, strength, and muscles because you USE your muscles. 

On my way to work I fell down the stairs so I haven't been to class except once in like 3 months 



sammix3 said:


> Perfect match! The dress has a perfect name too... I really gotta stop staring



Stop Staring is the clothing company...a lot of their dresses are like that LOL. The actual dress name is...Madison I think. I have a reversed colorblock version though.


----------



## heiress-ox

Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago



Love this pairing it's perfect.. your hair looks great too!



SassySarah said:


> Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.



Happy birthday artyhat: I love your dress it's so summery and really compliments the Amytheste HPs perfectly.




NANI1972 said:


> Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!artyhat:
> 
> I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
> Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol



Happy Birthday artyhat: The HPs are so versatile and go with everything, you look great! I think I need this dress too!


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> Going for the 'boyfriend' look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt: Jack & Jones
> Waistcoat: Esprit
> Bangles: Zeb
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada Camouflage
> Shoes: red patent Simples



looking good!



Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago



awww you match so beautifully! love this look!


----------



## roussel

Hi ladies!  Happy Monday!
Simple outfit for work today - Banana Republic dress with green lizzie VPs.  I love these shoes!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*roussel *- i love your whole outfit.. the dress print it great and the shoes


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I'm way behind so forgive this blast from the past -- this thread moves SO FAST!


You always look very classy & fashionable. I absolutely love the lace dress. Another thing to add to my wishlist!


phiphi said:


> dresses for work - yesterday in rose indien yoyos and today in purple patent ron rons




You look great! I can see why the ladies compared this look to Anna Wintour! I have a question - I love your green Chanel and immediately thought "want!" but how practical is it? Do you find you use it less than some other colors?



rdgldy said:


> * naked*, gorgeous H scarf and the outfit is so casual chic!
> *phi*, you have such grace and style!
> 
> This is what I wore to a family party on Sunday,
> vintage Lily Pullitzer,
> vintage Chanel purse
> fuschia grease ernestas,
> D&G sunnies




I think you look great - they add a great pop of color to your outfit. 


juicyjeans said:


> Pink Suede VP paired with Tommy Hilfiger top/skirt ~ Maiden voyage...just can't get enough of these!


----------



## jancedtif

Beautiful Roussel, Phi, Naked!!

Here I am:


----------



## moshi_moshi

sorry but i'm a little wrinkled this morning... had to snap it quickly too before people were wondering what i was doing taking a photo of myself in the bathroom at work, lol.

top: bcbg
pants: old navy
sweater: target
shoes: studded VPs


----------



## roussel

Thanks Moshi and Jan!

Jan,  I love that dress on you!  Moshi  studded VPs

This was from some time back.  First time wearing my I Love sandals


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I love this dress! And I remember this was mentioned somewhere but your feet really do look incredibly dainty in the Ron Rons. Can't believe it's the fall semester already - time moves so quickly!


cts900 said:


> ^^I respectfully disagree, they are both unique and lovely--almost as special as the lady wearing them .
> 
> I cannot _believe_ I am writing this on _August 9th_!!!! but here is my work outfit for _fall_ semester meetings today: Anthropologie + CLs (Ron Ron 100) and jewelry from DH's Panamanian trip 2 years ago.




LOVE the Balotas on you and the McQueen is just icing. Your photos also brought back a lot of memories for me! Place des Arts -- that was just down the street from where I used to live at the Nouveau Colisee... I got so nostalgic I street-viewed my old apartment -- I had an awesome balcony that stretched half-way around the building. And I miss it!


l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I have not contributed much to this thread so I am making sure to take pics of my CL outfits from now on!
> 
> I went to see the Lion King at Place Des Arts tonight. It was amazing!!!!! I love dance! I wore my black suede Balotas for the first time. Let me just say, that these shoes are gorgeous. That being said, I wore them for 5 hours straight and OMG I was going to die from the pain lol I kept it together though because I was having so much fun. I really have difficulty getting really dressed up so I am especially proud of my outfit tonight  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Forever 21 dress
> Black suede Balotas
> AMQ leopard clutch




You look very sexy!! Lovely dress!


chanel*liz said:


> my leopard biancas on their maiden voyage tonight




I'm currently on a black & white craze and I absolutely love those -- you wear them well!


juicyjeans said:


> These just happened to fit with what I already had on today...so ta daaa  LOL


----------



## archygirl

It is raining out, so I am playing around. 
Outfit 1: 
J Crew top
J Crew shorts
red CL espadrilles 
Wore this to Wegmans grocery shopping

Outfit 2:
DvF dress Reina
nude CL kid declics
Possible dinner tonight (if it stops raining)

Outfit 3:
Eddie Bauer Dress
Hermes scarf (cannot see)
rose gold CL passmules
Possible dinner tonight (if no rain)


----------



## moshi_moshi

love you dress *jan*! and the CLs


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

You look fantastic! I absolutely love the color of the Royal Blue Watersnake. You wear them incredibly well!


NANI1972 said:


> Royal Blue Watersnake ADs. Dress Macy's find.




I hope you have a speedy recovery and no side-effects! I also applaud your courage and determination -- it is definitely an inspiration. All the best to you!



YaYa3 said:


> this was two weeks ago as i was getting prepared for chemo.  i promised myself i would dress up for all 6 treatments.  the shoes are bonnie lizard costa rica 70, bought on sale for a steal!  i'm going to wear CLs to the next 5 treatments if i can.




All outfits are very cute but I especially like the first one! Very nice pairing!


ringing_phone said:


> A couple recent outfits:
> 
> J Crew blouse & skirt, Jefferson Plato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR jacket, Antho tank, J Crew capris, Teal Ron Rons




You take terrific photos and I absolutely adore your smile! (I've also peeked at your new closet which is above those stairs and can just imagine your triumphant descent from your very own piece of heaven wearing the latest and greatest  


megt10 said:


> Spent the day with friends yesterday. The top is DVF, skirt D&G and the shoes Double Voie.


----------



## jancedtif

Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago



Fantastic!



Elsie87 said:


> Going for the 'boyfriend' look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt: Jack & Jones
> Waistcoat: Esprit
> Bangles: Zeb
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada Camouflage
> Shoes: red patent Simples



Lovely!




moshi_moshi said:


> sorry but i'm a little wrinkled this morning... had to snap it quickly too before people were wondering what i was doing taking a photo of myself in the bathroom at work, lol.
> 
> top: bcbg
> pants: old navy
> sweater: target
> shoes: studded VPs



Love it *H *and thank you!



roussel said:


> Thanks Moshi and Jan!
> 
> Jan,  I love that dress on you!  Moshi  studded VPs
> 
> This was from some time back.  First time wearing my I Love sandals



Thank you Roussel!  I love this outfit too!



archygirl said:


> It is raining out, so I am playing around.
> Outfit 1:
> J Crew top
> J Crew shorts
> red CL espadrilles
> Wore this to Wegmans grocery shopping
> 
> Outfit 2:
> DvF dress Reina
> nude CL kid declics
> Possible dinner tonight (if it stops raining)
> 
> Outfit 3:
> Eddie Bauer Dress
> Hermes scarf (cannot see)
> rose gold CL passmules
> Possible dinner tonight (if no rain)



I love all your looks* archy*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I love all of your versatile outfits & that is a very beautiful hotel! Where did you go?


xoxojennyxoxo said:


> LC blue python acid wash




You look very sexy - did the entire bar try to pick you up? 


aoqtpi said:


> Went out for drinks last night with a girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* these shoes. My heart skips a beat whenever I look at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't like exposed platforms but these make me want more LPs!




That's a great look! And look at the fur baby - so adorable!


megt10 said:


> I wore my Lady Indiana 140 with DVF dress the other day.
> View attachment 1464330
> 
> 
> View attachment 1464334



AAAAND another great look! I think you wear the Balotas incredibly well. I wish I had such sculpted legs!


megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul tonight. Dress Just Cavalli with my Glitter Balotas and Python Gucci tote.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I love your casual looks! That pop of color is just perfect!


cts900 said:


> Running errands with the kidlets today in dark grey lady gres...




You look very beautiful - those legs are incredible!


Nolia said:


> *Heading out in my MBBs with the ladies to Revival Bar and then the Mod Club in Toronto~
> 
> *




Great look! Are they 120s or 140s? 


chanel*liz said:


> Gold Balota




And yet again... you look terrific! I'm so glad you started posting your outfits in this thread -- it's definitely inspiring! 


megt10 said:


> Todays outfit was BCBG dress and my new MBB.


----------



## phiphi

Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago


 
love this! so retro!



roussel said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Monday!
> Simple outfit for work today - Banana Republic dress with green lizzie VPs. I love these shoes!


 
Roussel, what a stunning outfit! so elegant!



jancedtif said:


> Beautiful Roussel, Phi, Naked!!
> 
> Here I am:


 
Jan, my darling, you look stunning!!!!! 



moshi_moshi said:


> sorry but i'm a little wrinkled this morning... had to snap it quickly too before people were wondering what i was doing taking a photo of myself in the bathroom at work, lol.
> 
> top: bcbg
> pants: old navy
> sweater: target
> shoes: studded VPs


 
beautiful moshi!!!


----------



## phiphi

archygirl said:


> It is raining out, so I am playing around.
> Outfit 1:
> J Crew top
> J Crew shorts
> red CL espadrilles
> Wore this to Wegmans grocery shopping
> 
> Outfit 2:
> DvF dress Reina
> nude CL kid declics
> Possible dinner tonight (if it stops raining)
> 
> Outfit 3:
> Eddie Bauer Dress
> Hermes scarf (cannot see)
> rose gold CL passmules
> Possible dinner tonight (if no rain)


 
 you look amazingl!


----------



## phiphi

Elsie87 said:


> Going for the 'boyfriend' look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt: Jack & Jones
> Waistcoat: Esprit
> Bangles: Zeb
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada Camouflage
> Shoes: red patent Simples


 
i love this gamine look! perfect!


----------



## phiphi

nakie and i were talking about "mad men" this weekend, which inspired today's work outfit with my super comfy City.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I know I've already commented before but going back through this thread, I wanted to tell you just how beautiful that shirt is -- it's so feminine and flattering! WAAANT!  


cts900 said:


> *NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!!  Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!!  You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!
> 
> *LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.
> 
> *meg*: Thank you, hun.  I love that we both wore stripes this weekend.  You look marvelous, as per usual :kiss:.
> 
> *jenay*: I heart: you.
> 
> My work outfit is so boring by comparison to all of these fun going out looks!  I have been trying on outfits for my first meeting with three new fall classes tomorrow.  This is what I have settled on.   I love the color match between the skirt and grey metal patent.




I really like your "boyfriend casual" look and think you look very chic - love the pop of red!


Elsie87 said:


> Going for the 'boyfriend' look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt: Jack & Jones
> Waistcoat: Esprit
> Bangles: Zeb
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada Camouflage
> Shoes: red patent Simples




Happy Monday right back atcha! I love all of the colors - you look great! You ladies are inspiring me to add more pizazz to my wardrobe  


roussel said:


> Hi ladies!  Happy Monday!
> Simple outfit for work today - Banana Republic dress with green lizzie VPs.  I love these shoes!




Very cute look! 


jancedtif said:


> Beautiful Roussel, Phi, Naked!!
> 
> Here I am:




hahahha I know just what you mean about taking photos in the bathroom - I feel so pervy that I just can't do it! LOVE the studs!


moshi_moshi said:


> sorry but i'm a little wrinkled this morning... had to snap it quickly too before people were wondering what i was doing taking a photo of myself in the bathroom at work, lol.
> 
> top: bcbg
> pants: old navy
> sweater: target
> shoes: studded VPs




This is a very cute look -- I really like your shirt as well! 


roussel said:


> Thanks Moshi and Jan!
> 
> Jan,  I love that dress on you!  Moshi  studded VPs
> 
> This was from some time back.  First time wearing my I Love sandals


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

phiphi said:


> nakie and i were talking about "mad men" this weekend, which inspired today's work outfit with my super comfy City.


 
 I  you *P.*

You're a picture of perfection.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ALL very cute looks!! I think you shouldn't stop playing and post more outfit photos -- I love looking at how creative you ladies are!


archygirl said:


> It is raining out, so I am playing around.
> Outfit 1:
> J Crew top
> J Crew shorts
> red CL espadrilles
> Wore this to Wegmans grocery shopping
> 
> Outfit 2:
> DvF dress Reina
> nude CL kid declics
> Possible dinner tonight (if it stops raining)
> 
> Outfit 3:
> Eddie Bauer Dress
> Hermes scarf (cannot see)
> rose gold CL passmules
> Possible dinner tonight (if no rain)




The way you dress is simply impeccable -- very classy yet chic. You're an inspiration!


phiphi said:


> nakie and i were talking about "mad men" this weekend, which inspired today's work outfit with my super comfy City.







... I think I'm caught up but if I missed you, please don't take it personally -- I think you all look fantastic and I love coming here to gawk


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> nakie and i were talking about "mad men" this weekend, which inspired today's work outfit with my super comfy City.



Thank you *Phi*!  Goodness you look gorgeous!!!

Ty *SchnauzerCrazy*!


----------



## roussel

Hipployta I love the pinup/retro feel of this look as well!

Elsie I always love how you put your outfits together.  

Archy love the outfits especially the DVF!

Phi all I can say is you are one classy woman!  I esp love that white lace dress

Thank you Phi and Schnauzer!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*roussel *- love that top.... and you are making me sad i passed on those you love wedges!
*
archy* - great outfits... the DVF is my fav!

*phi *- i love it!!  so classic!

thanks everyone!!


----------



## rdgldy

*hipployta,* I am loving your retro glam look!!
*elsie*, cute and casual
*jan*, lovely as always
*roussel* green lizzies, oh my 
*moshi*-don't you just adore the studded VPs!
*archy*, I really like all your different options.

Happy birthday* Nani *and* Sarah!*
*Schnauzer*, thank you!!


----------



## rdgldy

*phiphi*, perfect Mad Men look!!  I can't say rave enough about cities.  I would love another pair in the creme color.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Oh my gosh this thread has EXPLODED with beauty today!!  


*Elise *- I love the pop of red! You have such an amazing collection!
*Hipployta *- Love your style. I wish more people dressed up on a daily basis. You go girl!
*Roussel *- Long time no see. That BR dress is STUNNING!!! It looks amazing with your green lizzies. Cool tee too! We are wearing the same color nail polish right now. 
*Jance *- You definately need to post more. You are KILLING IT!
*Moshi *- Casual chic! 
*Archy *- So happy to see you posting more. You have stunning pieces in your closet. I want to see the Hermes!


----------



## amazigrace

I'm loving seeing all these gorgeous outfits today!
Keep them coming, ladies!!!

*mosh,* love, love, love your outfit!
VERY stylish! You look great and I love
the studded VPs!

Awww, *roussel,* such gorgeousness!
Love both pair of CLs, and what you're wearing
with them. Boring? I don't think so!!!!! You
wouldn't look boring if you wore a paper sack!

*jan,* what a great look for work. You look 
so beautiful!

*arch,* love all your outfits! It would be
very difficult to choose a favorite, but you look
great in each one!

And the lovely *phi,* I LOVE your outfit!
Those Citys are the most gorgeous shoes. I love them
so much! Still hoping to score a pair. You look so
beautiful!


----------



## Emma4790

Hey gorgeous ladies! It's been a while since I posted a look here; I wore this to go to a vintage market with my dad on Sunday. Wore my camel bibis!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*emma* - i love your outfit...the pop of blue and the bibis.. you look great!

thanks again ladies 

keep the outfits coming everyone!


----------



## amazigrace

*emma,* you look so gorgeous.
Did the bibis hurt after walking around
all day at a market? Ouch! LOVE your
Mulberry and your outfit is smashing!


----------



## amazigrace

Here's my contribution, and you girls know how much I
hate doing this! 

First outfit:
Paige cargos
J. Crew top
H bag
CL Very Croise

Second outfit:
Paige jeans
Anthropologie tank and sweater
Chanel shopping tote
CL watersnake VPs

And again, everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## LVoepink

NANI1972 said:


> Really cute with the tights!


 
Thanks Nani 



cts900 said:


> *LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.


 
Thank you! They are wolford tights I have fallen in love with the brand! I love your outfit above!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I really like the combo and would love to see the entire outfit!


 
Thanks Scnauzerrazy! here is a pic of the outfit, so sorry for the bad quality i cannot find my camera cable so had to take a pic of the camera from my blackberry!



dirtyaddiction said:


> adorable!


 
thank you !!



dc419 said:


> *LVoepink,* love your MBB!


 
Thanks! I love them but find it hard walking in them!


----------



## LVoepink

Emma4790 said:


> Hey gorgeous ladies! It's been a while since I posted a look here; I wore this to go to a vintage market with my dad on Sunday. Wore my camel bibis!


 
Stunning outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

*emma,* what a gorgeous look!!
*amazi*, I love both your outfits.  You've been holding out on me-didn't know about that H bag!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago


 

perfect mago pairing!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

phiphi said:


> nakie and i were talking about "mad men" this weekend, which inspired today's work outfit with my super comfy City.



So classy! Love the pearls!




Emma4790 said:


> Hey gorgeous ladies! It's been a while since I posted a look here; I wore this to go to a vintage market with my dad on Sunday. Wore my camel bibis!



You look fantastic! I love your nail polish!



amazigrace said:


> Here's my contribution, and you girls know how much I
> hate doing this!
> 
> First outfit:
> Paige cargos
> J. Crew top
> H bag
> CL Very Croise
> 
> Second outfit:
> Paige jeans
> Anthropologie tank and sweater
> Chanel shopping tote
> CL watersnake VPs
> 
> And again, everyone looks gorgeous!



Love both your outfits! OMG Chanel


----------



## expensive shoes

Emma you look very cute!


----------



## moshi_moshi

rdgldy said:


> *emma,* what a gorgeous look!!
> *amazi*, I love both your outfits. You've been holding out on me-didn't know about that H bag!!


 
*amazi*!!!!  yes you have been holding out on us with that H!!!! 

love how you threw a great casual outfit together with H.. you look so stylish


----------



## YaYa3

oops.  be back soon.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*YAYA!!!!*  fabulous as always!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

YaYa3 said:


> ok ... so i don't have on heels, but here i am going to the grocery story. all the clothes are anthropologie and the CLs are ballet flats.
> 
> the scarf is HERMES, one of THREE hermes scarves given to me by *42 of my favorite* tPF friends. i wish you could see the scarf better because it is absolutely gorgeous. underneath it is a very bald head! ha! THANK YOU, my sweet friends.


 
*Yaya *you are an inspiration to all of us!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.

A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:

DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles


----------



## crazzee_shopper

YaYa3 said:


> ok ... so i don't have on heels, but here i am going to the grocery story.  all the clothes are anthropologie and the CLs are ballet flats.
> 
> the scarf is HERMES, one of THREE hermes scarves given to me by *42 of my favorite* tPF friends.  i wish you could see the scarf better because it is absolutely gorgeous.  underneath it is a very bald head!  ha!  THANK YOU, my sweet friends.



I  the love and generosity of the ladies on tpf. Yaya - stay strong and thanks for sharing.


----------



## amazigrace

*yaya,* please redo you pic. It's way too little to see and you
look so fantastic!

*crazee,* you look so beautiful
LOVE the Piggys. And the lovely
tpf-er who strassed them for you!


----------



## megt10

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love your casual looks! That pop of color is just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> You look very beautiful - those legs are incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> Great look! Are they 120s or 140s?
> 
> 
> 
> And yet again... you look terrific! I'm so glad you started posting your outfits in this thread -- it's definitely inspiring!


 Thank you so much, you are so kind.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> nakie and i were talking about "mad men" this weekend, which inspired today's work outfit with my super comfy City.


 
Gorgeous as always phiphi. I love this look. I have a similar skirt and now I think I should wear it this week. Thanks for inspiring me.


----------



## megt10

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.
> 
> A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:
> 
> DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles


 That is an absoulutely beautiful dress and the shoes are perfect with it. You look fabulous.


----------



## LavenderIce

Seeing my old friends has inspired me to post here. 

Pic from last year:
Gap outlet cardi and cropped cargos, no name Macy's top, blue mirror Hai Sling






VDay outfit
HL dress, cosmo python AD






Bday outfit
Bebe dress, pewter python Bridget






Cinco de Mayo

Elizabeth and James Fete dress, Rasta Greissimos






GNO
TopShop dress, leopard pony MBP 150






HL dress, ruby Lady Clou


----------



## beagly911

archygirl said:


> It is raining out, so I am playing around.
> Outfit 1:
> J Crew top
> J Crew shorts
> red CL espadrilles
> Wore this to Wegmans grocery shopping
> 
> Outfit 2:
> DvF dress Reina
> nude CL kid declics
> Possible dinner tonight (if it stops raining)
> 
> Outfit 3:
> Eddie Bauer Dress
> Hermes scarf (cannot see)
> rose gold CL passmules
> Possible dinner tonight (if no rain)


 
So cute for going shopping.  I vote for #2 for dinner if it stops raining, but I will say raining stopping is not looking good, the storm keeps swirling around.


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> nakie and i were talking about "mad men" this weekend, which inspired today's work outfit with my super comfy City.


 
So classic and SOOO beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

amazigrace said:


> Here's my contribution, and you girls know how much I
> hate doing this!
> 
> First outfit:
> Paige cargos
> J. Crew top
> H bag
> CL Very Croise
> 
> Second outfit:
> Paige jeans
> Anthropologie tank and sweater
> Chanel shopping tote
> CL watersnake VPs
> 
> And again, everyone looks gorgeous!


 
Both outfits are terrific!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

LavenderIce said:


> Seeing my old friends has inspired me to post here.
> 
> Pic from last year:
> Gap outlet cardi and cropped cargos, no name Macy's top, blue mirror Hai Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDay outfit
> HL dress, cosmo python AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bday outfit
> Bebe dress, pewter python Bridget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinco de Mayo
> 
> Elizabeth and James Fete dress, Rasta Greissimos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GNO
> TopShop dress, leopard pony MBP 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL dress, ruby Lady Clou



L-O-V-E!


----------



## beagly911

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.
> 
> A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:
> 
> DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles


 
Fabulous, the volcano colors are great with the dress!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

roussel said:


> Hi ladies!  Happy Monday!
> Simple outfit for work today - Banana Republic dress with green lizzie VPs.  I love these shoes!



pretty combo!


----------



## beagly911

Emma4790 said:


> Hey gorgeous ladies! It's been a while since I posted a look here; I wore this to go to a vintage market with my dad on Sunday. Wore my camel bibis!


 
Love the pop of blue!!  I wish I could even get my feet into a bibi.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

archygirl said:


> It is raining out, so I am playing around.
> Outfit 1:
> J Crew top
> J Crew shorts
> red CL espadrilles
> Wore this to Wegmans grocery shopping
> 
> Outfit 2:
> DvF dress Reina
> nude CL kid declics
> Possible dinner tonight (if it stops raining)
> 
> Outfit 3:
> Eddie Bauer Dress
> Hermes scarf (cannot see)
> rose gold CL passmules
> Possible dinner tonight (if no rain)



Love outfit 2.


----------



## beagly911

LavenderIce said:


> Seeing my old friends has inspired me to post here.
> 
> Pic from last year:
> Gap outlet cardi and cropped cargos, no name Macy's top, blue mirror Hai Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDay outfit
> HL dress, cosmo python AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bday outfit
> Bebe dress, pewter python Bridget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinco de Mayo
> 
> Elizabeth and James Fete dress, Rasta Greissimos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GNO
> TopShop dress, leopard pony MBP 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL dress, ruby Lady Clou


 
WOW you look fabulous in each and every outfit!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago



perfect pairing.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

SassySarah said:


> Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.





NANI1972 said:


> Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!artyhat:
> 
> I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
> Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol



you both look lovely. Happy bday!


----------



## beagly911

Sorry for all the posts, but I didn't realize I was so far behind.  The good news is that the full length mirror is going up in the bedroom today so there will be more Who What Wear post from me in the future!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks to *EVERYONE* who posted on the photos of my outfits. More to come...still raining!


----------



## rdgldy

*lav,* each outfit looks gorgeous!!
crazzee, you look beautiful and your strassed shoes are lovely.

*yaya*, I wish your picture was bigger, but you look AMAZING!!  You look so chic in your Hermes.


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love all of your versatile outfits & that is a very beautiful hotel! Where did you go?
> 
> 
> I was in SF and I stay at the intercontinental hotel on union square


----------



## dirtyaddiction

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.
> 
> A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:
> 
> DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles



gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Sorry for the blanket compliment, but you ladies are all knock outs!!


----------



## cts900

OMG!  There was a fashion show in here today.  I just went back and looked at everything since my last post and am blown away.  I am at work between classes now but I am coming back in tonight to post some major compliments!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.
> 
> A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:
> 
> DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles


 


LavenderIce said:


> Seeing my old friends has inspired me to post here.
> 
> Pic from last year:
> VDay outfit
> HL dress, cosmo python AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinco de Mayo
> 
> Elizabeth and James Fete dress, Rasta Greissimos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GNO
> TopShop dress, leopard pony MBP 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL dress, ruby Lady Clou


 
*Crazee - *I'm sure you knocked out everyone at the wedding! A perfect pairing.

*Lav*! - The blue HL was MADE FOR YOU!! You're a gorgeous girl, you definately need to be around more!  


Today is amazing! I'm on gorgeous *tPFer *overload!!


----------



## hunniesochic

wow all of you ladies look gorgeous!!!


----------



## YaYa3

as requested, i resized my photo.  geez.  i feel like a total nerd.

on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head.  i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

woohoo *yaya!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo.  geez.  i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head.  i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183



Perfect!  You look great, *YaYa* !!!!  and keep an eye on your mailbox, very, very soon


----------



## roussel

YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo. geez. i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head. i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183


 
you look great yaya!

amazi wow the H and the Chanel!

Lav lovely outfits!


----------



## beagly911

YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo. geez. i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head. i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183


 
YaYa you look terrific, I love the skirt!


----------



## YaYa3

*rouselle,* WOW!  i LOVE the dress with your green lizzie VPs.  the colors are gorgeous.  i also love the I Love sandals. i don't remember ever seeing them, but they look great with your adorable outfit.  

*jan, *i always love your outfit pics.  the dress is fabulous and of course, so are the decolletes.  (I think that's what they are.)  you always look so professional without looking stuffy!  

*moshi,* (my raok buddy) i covet your studded vp's.  your outfit is adorable and, as usual, your hair is so shiny and cute.  i ALWAYS notice that!  

*archy,* i've always loved the way you put your outfits together and i've missed seeing them here.  thanks for posting.  you're just a doll.  

*my dear phi,* THIS is such a classy look for such a classy attorney!  you're another one who puts outfits together with CLs with absolute perfection.  i always look forward to your outfit pics.  love the pleated skirt, the little cardigan, the belt and the necklace.  i LOVE YOU, girl!  

*amazi,* honey, you look darling and i'm proud to call you my twin.  hehehe!!  love the chanel, as you know.  

*lavender,* how i wish i could wear HLs and look like you in them.  i'm so glad you posted several outfit pics because you look fantastic in each one!  i love every single pair of CLs you're wearing, too.


----------



## aoqtpi

YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo.  geez.  i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head.  i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183



You look great! And that's so sweet of them!


----------



## phiphi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You always look very classy & fashionable. I absolutely love the lace dress. Another thing to add to my wishlist!



thank you so much schnauzercrazy!! that's very lovely of you to say!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I  you *P.*
> 
> You're a picture of perfection.



you are the bestestestsest! thank you for the inspiration!! 




roussel said:


> Phi all I can say is you are one classy woman!  I esp love that white lace dress



thank you my dear R! you rock the CLs in dresses and in casual! love it!



moshi_moshi said:


> *phi *- i love it!!  so classic!



thanks H!! and i echo what yaya said - i LOVE your hair so much too!



rdgldy said:


> *phiphi*, perfect Mad Men look!!  I can't say rave enough about cities.  I would love another pair in the creme color.



thank you dear L!! they are just the best!! i'd take a pair in the creme and black!! LOL.



amazigrace said:


> And the lovely *phi,* I LOVE your outfit!
> Those Citys are the most gorgeous shoes. I love them so much! Still hoping to score a pair. You look so beautiful!



thank you amazi!!! praise from you means so much to me! and hellooooo!!!! you look amazing in your outfits!! you absolutely need to post more.


----------



## phiphi

Emma4790 said:


> Hey gorgeous ladies! It's been a while since I posted a look here; I wore this to go to a vintage market with my dad on Sunday. Wore my camel bibis!



what a great outfit! love the colour of the shorts!!



aoqtpi said:


> So classy! Love the pearls!



thanks tons aoqpti!!



crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.
> 
> A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:
> 
> DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles



gorgeous outfit crazee!!! love the dvf on you.



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous as always phiphi. I love this look. I have a similar skirt and now I think I should wear it this week. Thanks for inspiring me.



thanks meg!



LavenderIce said:


> Seeing my old friends has inspired me to post here.



lav!!! you are smashing! the outfits are all so well put together! i can't pick a favourite!!



beagly911 said:


> So classic and SOOO beautiful!



thank you beagly!



YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo.  geez.  i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head.  i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183



oh yaya.. you are so kind - thank you for your compliment!

and WOW, i love that ENTIRE look. you are amazing and we love you! style and grace wrapped into a lovely package!


----------



## jancedtif

rdgldy said:


> *hipployta,* I am loving your retro glam look!!
> *elsie*, cute and casual
> *jan*, lovely as always
> *roussel* green lizzies, oh my
> *moshi*-don't you just adore the studded VPs!
> *archy*, I really like all your different options.
> 
> Happy birthday* Nani *and* Sarah!*
> *Schnauzer*, thank you!!



Thank you *rdgldy*!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Oh my gosh this thread has EXPLODED with beauty today!!
> 
> 
> *Elise *- I love the pop of red! You have such an amazing collection!
> *Hipployta *- Love your style. I wish more people dressed up on a daily basis. You go girl!
> *Roussel *- Long time no see. That BR dress is STUNNING!!! It looks amazing with your green lizzies. Cool tee too! We are wearing the same color nail polish right now.
> *Jance *- You definately need to post more. You are KILLING IT!
> *Moshi *- Casual chic!
> *Archy *- So happy to see you posting more. You have stunning pieces in your closet. I want to see the Hermes!



Thank you *Naked*!


amazigrace said:


> I'm loving seeing all these gorgeous outfits today!
> Keep them coming, ladies!!!
> 
> *mosh,* love, love, love your outfit!
> VERY stylish! You look great and I love
> the studded VPs!
> 
> Awww, *roussel,* such gorgeousness!
> Love both pair of CLs, and what you're wearing
> with them. Boring? I don't think so!!!!! You
> wouldn't look boring if you wore a paper sack!
> 
> *jan,* what a great look for work. You look
> so beautiful!
> 
> *arch,* love all your outfits! It would be
> very difficult to choose a favorite, but you look
> great in each one!
> 
> And the lovely *phi,* I LOVE your outfit!
> Those Citys are the most gorgeous shoes. I love them
> so much! Still hoping to score a pair. You look so
> beautiful!



Thank you *amazigrace*!


Emma4790 said:


> Hey gorgeous ladies! It's been a while since I posted a look here; I wore this to go to a vintage market with my dad on Sunday. Wore my camel bibis!



Lovely* Emma*!



amazigrace said:


> Here's my contribution, and you girls know how much I
> hate doing this!
> 
> First outfit:
> Paige cargos
> J. Crew top
> H bag
> CL Very Croise
> 
> Second outfit:
> Paige jeans
> Anthropologie tank and sweater
> Chanel shopping tote
> CL watersnake VPs
> 
> And again, everyone looks gorgeous!


*amazigrace* You look amazing in all your looks! 




crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.
> 
> A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:
> 
> DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles



Love the Pigs and your outfits!



LavenderIce said:


> Seeing my old friends has inspired me to post here.
> 
> Pic from last year:
> Gap outlet cardi and cropped cargos, no name Macy's top, blue mirror Hai Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDay outfit
> HL dress, cosmo python AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bday outfit
> Bebe dress, pewter python Bridget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinco de Mayo
> 
> Elizabeth and James Fete dress, Rasta Greissimos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GNO
> TopShop dress, leopard pony MBP 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL dress, ruby Lady Clou



*Lav*!!  You're killing me hot mama!!  Your looks are magnificent!


----------



## jancedtif

YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo.  geez.  i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head.  i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183



Thank you *Yaya*!    You look fabulous!


----------



## kaeleigh

YaYa!  Your outfit is perfect!! Silver scarf is my favorite


----------



## juicyjeans

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.
> 
> A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:
> 
> DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles


 
*crazzee *those volcano strass are TDF  



LavenderIce said:


> Seeing my old friends has inspired me to post here.
> 
> Pic from last year:
> Gap outlet cardi and cropped cargos, no name Macy's top, blue mirror Hai Sling
> 
> VDay outfit
> HL dress, cosmo python AD
> 
> Bday outfit
> Bebe dress, pewter python Bridget
> 
> Cinco de Mayo
> 
> Elizabeth and James Fete dress, Rasta Greissimos
> 
> GNO
> TopShop dress, leopard pony MBP 150
> 
> HL dress, ruby Lady Clou


 
*LavenderIce *all of your outfits are amazing 



YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo. geez. i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head. i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183


 
You look lovely *YaYa *


----------



## laleeza

YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo.  geez.  i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head.  i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183


This is awesome! I love it! What great friends - and you look so happy in this pic!


----------



## buzzytoes

Please pardon the bad lighting - it is kinda dark in the hotel room. I made DH take this on our way to dinner before Zumanity. Splendid top, 7 jeans and black napa Scissor Girls!


----------



## rdgldy

Love the scissor girls, *buzzy*!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

The scissor girls are awesome *Buzzy!* Shoe twins!


----------



## YaYa3

*buzzy,* i'd forgotten about the scissor girls.  i've always loved them!  you look awesome and i hope you're having a wonderful time in vegas.


----------



## phiphi

buzzytoes said:


> Please pardon the bad lighting - it is kinda dark in the hotel room. I made DH take this on our way to dinner before Zumanity. Splendid top, 7 jeans and black napa Scissor Girls!



great outfit!! love the scissor girls! and yay DH for taking a pic for the outfit thread!!


----------



## jancedtif

buzzytoes said:


> Please pardon the bad lighting - it is kinda dark in the hotel room. I made DH take this on our way to dinner before Zumanity. Splendid top, 7 jeans and black napa Scissor Girls!



Lovely *buzzy*!


----------



## cts900

Round one....

First, thank you to everyone who had such kind things to say about my first day outfit.  I was confident in it all day long thanks to you all!  *SC*, you were so sweet to go back and look at everything.  Thank you!  The lacy blouse was a super inexpensive TJMaxx find--I think it was less that $15!

*amazi*: My goodness.  I love, love, love your style. Everything is so well put together.  Your bags are love.  Truly love.   

sweet *phi*!!!!!  You look stunning.  _Stunning_.  I actually thought of you when I chose my outfit for today--I always feel truly inspired by your style.  

*archy*: You look utterly fabulous. 

*roussel*: Your body is outta this world smokin'.  How does anyone concentrate around you?  Seriously. 

*moshi*: You look AH-dorable.  Aren't Target sweaters the best?  I own a zillion of them.  

*jan*: I love jan posts!!!!!!!!!!  You always impress.  You look divine.  

*Hipployta*: That outfit belongs in a magazine.  Perfection.  

*Elsie*: You rock that look beautifully.


----------



## cts900

Round two...

*buzzy*: Love the stripes and scissors! 

*YaYa*: What an inspiration.  You look magnificent.  Your smile is lighting up that room.  I adore the scarf.  The ladies of tPF blow my mind on a daily basis.   

*Lav*: _Geeeeez_um! I am in awe of everything.  The Elizabeth and James Fete dress is unbelievable.  You are dynamite, my sweet.  

*crazzee*: You look beautiful.  Period.


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Seeing my old friends has inspired me to post here.
> 
> Pic from last year:
> Gap outlet cardi and cropped cargos, no name Macy's top, blue mirror Hai Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDay outfit
> HL dress, cosmo python AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bday outfit
> Bebe dress, pewter python Bridget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinco de Mayo
> 
> Elizabeth and James Fete dress, Rasta Greissimos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GNO
> TopShop dress, leopard pony MBP 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL dress, ruby Lady Clou


 

*Lavender* - You look just stunning in all your outfits!!! I love your dresses!! Just Beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.
> 
> A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:
> 
> DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles


 
Absolutely gorgeous *crazzee*!!!


----------



## stilly

archygirl said:


> It is raining out, so I am playing around.
> Outfit 1:
> J Crew top
> J Crew shorts
> red CL espadrilles
> Wore this to Wegmans grocery shopping
> 
> Outfit 2:
> DvF dress Reina
> nude CL kid declics
> Possible dinner tonight (if it stops raining)
> 
> Outfit 3:
> Eddie Bauer Dress
> Hermes scarf (cannot see)
> rose gold CL passmules
> Possible dinner tonight (if no rain)


 
*archygirl* - I love your nude Declics!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

I'm happy you  them!
They look fab on you! Beautiful dress!



crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.
> 
> A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:
> 
> DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> LOVE the Balotas on you and the McQueen is just icing. Your photos also brought back a lot of memories for me! Place des Arts -- that was just down the street from where I used to live at the Nouveau Colisee... I got so nostalgic I street-viewed my old apartment -- I had an awesome balcony that stretched half-way around the building. And I miss it!
> 
> 
> 
> You look very sexy!! Lovely dress!



Awww don't worry! Montreal is not going anywhere hon! You should come back and visit it soon Thank you for the compliment!!!


----------



## imelda74

carlinha said:


> omg sorry i am colorblind! :girlwhack:
> 
> so i got a new bag today.... TOTALLY IN LOVE  so sorry for photobombing
> Dress: Splendid
> Shoes: MBP 150 Leopard
> Bag: Balenciaga Coquelicot RGGH
> AMQ aviators


 
you look fab..of course.  you are so cute.


----------



## jenayb

buzzytoes said:


> Please pardon the bad lighting - it is kinda dark in the hotel room. I made DH take this on our way to dinner before Zumanity. Splendid top, 7 jeans and black napa Scissor Girls!



I think this is really cute. I love the stripes.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

amazigrace said:


> Here's my contribution, and you girls know how much I
> hate doing this!
> 
> First outfit:
> Paige cargos
> J. Crew top
> H bag
> CL Very Croise
> 
> Second outfit:
> Paige jeans
> Anthropologie tank and sweater
> Chanel shopping tote
> CL watersnake VPs
> 
> And again, everyone looks gorgeous!





what color very croise are those?  i'm intrigued as i have never seen those before


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> Seeing my old friends has inspired me to post here.
> 
> Pic from last year:
> Gap outlet cardi and cropped cargos, no name Macy's top, blue mirror Hai Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDay outfit
> HL dress, cosmo python AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bday outfit
> Bebe dress, pewter python Bridget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinco de Mayo
> 
> Elizabeth and James Fete dress, Rasta Greissimos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GNO
> TopShop dress, leopard pony MBP 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL dress, ruby Lady Clou





love all the looks but the HL + cosmos = hotness every single time


		Code:


----------



## surlygirl

wow! just went back several pages and am completely wowed by how amazing everyone looks. great to see some of you posting --- it's been a while!

I have to shout out *Lav *... I'm completely going to try to recreate each and every look that you posted since I have all of the same shoes! Going to a wedding this weekend and trying to decide if I should wear. Your pics have helped me immensely!

*phi *- love Mad Men, and your outfit is spot on. my friend is just getting into Mad Men so I've been watching the first season for like the 4th time! can't believe we have to wait until 2012 for the new season.

and *YaYa* - you are simply amazing. 

ok, so I'll participate. although my outfits as of late have been more womp womp than whoo hoo!

wore my leopard tigresse all weekend. very casual shopping on saturday, and very casual brunching on sunday.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo.  geez.  i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head.  i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183




best look ever


----------



## jenayb

YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo.  geez.  i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head.  i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183


----------



## poppyseed

melialuvs2shop said:


> what color very croise are those? i'm intrigued as i have never seen those before


 

Aren't they Miss Marple?


----------



## Miss_Q

surlygirl said:


> wow! just went back several pages and am completely wowed by how amazing everyone looks. great to see some of you posting --- it's been a while!
> 
> I have to shout out *Lav *... I'm completely going to try to recreate each and every look that you posted since I have all of the same shoes! Going to a wedding this weekend and trying to decide if I should wear. Your pics have helped me immensely!
> 
> *phi *- love Mad Men, and your outfit is spot on. my friend is just getting into Mad Men so I've been watching the first season for like the 4th time! can't believe we have to wait until 2012 for the new season.
> 
> and *YaYa* - you are simply amazing.
> 
> ok, so I'll participate. although my outfits as of late have been more womp womp than whoo hoo!
> 
> wore my leopard tigresse all weekend. very casual shopping on saturday, and very casual brunching on sunday.


 
You look beautiful! I miss you!


----------



## Miss_Q

YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo. geez. i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head. i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183


 

my dear yaya what can i say that has not been said before. you are simply amazing!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I like your look! You were probably the most fashionable girl there!



Emma4790 said:


> Hey gorgeous ladies! It's been a while since I posted a look here; I wore this to go to a vintage market with my dad on Sunday. Wore my camel bibis!




Your shoes look fantastic and so do you!


crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.
> 
> A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:
> 
> DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles





All the outfits are terrific but you in HL = 


LavenderIce said:


> Seeing my old friends has inspired me to post here.
> 
> Pic from last year:
> Gap outlet cardi and cropped cargos, no name Macy's top, blue mirror Hai Sling
> 
> 
> 
> VDay outfit
> HL dress, cosmo python AD
> 
> 
> Bday outfit
> Bebe dress, pewter python Bridget
> 
> 
> Cinco de Mayo
> 
> Elizabeth and James Fete dress, Rasta Greissimos
> 
> 
> GNO
> TopShop dress, leopard pony MBP 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL dress, ruby Lady Clou


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I have a family member undergoing chemo right now and I just want you to know how inspiring you are and how brave. You look beautiful. 



YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo.  geez.  i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head.  i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183




I wish I could see your shoes better but I also love the stripes! Great shirt!


buzzytoes said:


> Please pardon the bad lighting - it is kinda dark in the hotel room. I made DH take this on our way to dinner before Zumanity. Splendid top, 7 jeans and black napa Scissor Girls!




Love all of your outfits -- wish I could steal that Maxi 


surlygirl said:


> wow! just went back several pages and am completely wowed by how amazing everyone looks. great to see some of you posting --- it's been a while!
> 
> I have to shout out *Lav *... I'm completely going to try to recreate each and every look that you posted since I have all of the same shoes! Going to a wedding this weekend and trying to decide if I should wear. Your pics have helped me immensely!
> 
> *phi *- love Mad Men, and your outfit is spot on. my friend is just getting into Mad Men so I've been watching the first season for like the 4th time! can't believe we have to wait until 2012 for the new season.
> 
> and *YaYa* - you are simply amazing
> 
> ok, so I'll participate. although my outfits as of late have been more womp womp than whoo hoo!
> 
> wore my leopard tigresse all weekend. very casual shopping on saturday, and very casual brunching on sunday.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> wow! just went back several pages and am completely wowed by how amazing everyone looks. great to see some of you posting --- it's been a while!
> 
> I have to shout out *Lav *... I'm completely going to try to recreate each and every look that you posted since I have all of the same shoes! Going to a wedding this weekend and trying to decide if I should wear. Your pics have helped me immensely!
> 
> *phi *- love Mad Men, and your outfit is spot on. my friend is just getting into Mad Men so I've been watching the first season for like the 4th time! can't believe we have to wait until 2012 for the new season.
> 
> and *YaYa* - you are simply amazing.
> 
> ok, so I'll participate. although my outfits as of late have been more womp womp than whoo hoo!
> 
> wore my leopard tigresse all weekend. very casual shopping on saturday, and very casual brunching on sunday.


 

*SURLY! *It feels like decades! You make we want the leopard tigresse now ... you look fab-u-lous!


----------



## amazigrace

poppyseed said:


> Aren't they Miss Marple?




*melivia and poppy,* yes, they're Miss Marple. I forgot
to look at the box before I posted the name. Thank you
both for setting me straight!


----------



## Elsie87

Dang this thread moves fast! You ladies all look incredible! 

And thank you for the sweet compliments!


----------



## aoqtpi

surlygirl said:


> wow! just went back several pages and am completely wowed by how amazing everyone looks. great to see some of you posting --- it's been a while!
> 
> I have to shout out *Lav *... I'm completely going to try to recreate each and every look that you posted since I have all of the same shoes! Going to a wedding this weekend and trying to decide if I should wear. Your pics have helped me immensely!
> 
> *phi *- love Mad Men, and your outfit is spot on. my friend is just getting into Mad Men so I've been watching the first season for like the 4th time! can't believe we have to wait until 2012 for the new season.
> 
> and *YaYa* - you are simply amazing.
> 
> ok, so I'll participate. although my outfits as of late have been more womp womp than whoo hoo!
> 
> wore my leopard tigresse all weekend. very casual shopping on saturday, and very casual brunching on sunday.



Love both these outfits! So casual comfortable cool!


----------



## laleeza

I can't keep up with all the hotness going on in here


----------



## lolitablue

Oh, I got so inspired by *Yay*a and the gang!! This picture is from last Saturday! Took the Rose Gold VPs out and went dancing!! Lots of fun and lots of compliments on the shoes!! Dress is a Max Mara circa 1999!!! 

You all look amazing guys!!


----------



## amazigrace

*k,* you look drop-dead gorgeous! I mean it.
I love your entire outfit! You're gorgeous, girl!

*lav,* you look gorgeous in every, single
outfit. You have immaculate taste! So beautiful!

And, *surly,* so good to see you on here.
It's been way too long! Love those leopard Tigresse!
Please come back and stay and show us more
pictures, okay?


----------



## YaYa3

*surly!!!!* girl, i miss you sooooo much.  get your butt back here once in a while, ok?  those leopard tigresse are so beautiful.  i remember when they came out and everybody was going nuts over  them.  they look fabulous on you.  

*lolita,* WOW!  you have such an incredible figure.  i love everything you're wearing and i can't believe the dress is circa 1999!  are you sure?  ha!  i just love you, *k.*


----------



## aoqtpi

lolitablue said:


> Oh, I got so inspired by *Yay*a and the gang!! This picture is from last Saturday! Took the Rose Gold VPs out and went dancing!! Lots of fun and lots of compliments on the shoes!! Dress is a Max Mara circa 1999!!!
> 
> You all look amazing guys!!



Beautiful outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

*surly*, miss you around here!!  You look great-love the tigresse.
*lolita*, hawt!!!!


----------



## cts900

*lolita*: I have no words.  There are not adequate words for such outrageous hotness.  

*surly*: Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You look fab and I LOVE that you mixed stripes with the leopard.  Seriously awesome.


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> Round one....
> 
> First, thank you to everyone who had such kind things to say about my first day outfit.  I was confident in it all day long thanks to you all!  *SC*, you were so sweet to go back and look at everything.  Thank you!  The lacy blouse was a super inexpensive TJMaxx find--I think it was less that $15!
> 
> *amazi*: My goodness.  I love, love, love your style. Everything is so well put together.  Your bags are love.  Truly love.
> 
> sweet *phi*!!!!!  You look stunning.  _Stunning_.  I actually thought of you when I chose my outfit for today--I always feel truly inspired by your style.
> 
> *archy*: You look utterly fabulous.
> 
> *roussel*: Your body is outta this world smokin'.  How does anyone concentrate around you?  Seriously.
> 
> *moshi*: You look AH-dorable.  Aren't Target sweaters the best?  I own a zillion of them.
> 
> *jan*: I love jan posts!!!!!!!!!!  You always impress.  You look divine.
> 
> *Hipployta*: That outfit belongs in a magazine.  Perfection.
> 
> *Elsie*: You rock that look beautifully.



Thank you sweets! 



surlygirl said:


> wow! just went back several pages and am completely wowed by how amazing everyone looks. great to see some of you posting --- it's been a while!
> 
> I have to shout out *Lav *... I'm completely going to try to recreate each and every look that you posted since I have all of the same shoes! Going to a wedding this weekend and trying to decide if I should wear. Your pics have helped me immensely!
> 
> *phi *- love Mad Men, and your outfit is spot on. my friend is just getting into Mad Men so I've been watching the first season for like the 4th time! can't believe we have to wait until 2012 for the new season.
> 
> and *YaYa* - you are simply amazing.
> 
> ok, so I'll participate. although my outfits as of late have been more womp womp than whoo hoo!
> 
> wore my leopard tigresse all weekend. very casual shopping on saturday, and very casual brunching on sunday.



*Surly* you look fabulous my leopard tigresse shoe twin!!  


lolitablue said:


> Oh, I got so inspired by *Yay*a and the gang!! This picture is from last Saturday! Took the Rose Gold VPs out and went dancing!! Lots of fun and lots of compliments on the shoes!! Dress is a Max Mara circa 1999!!!
> 
> You all look amazing guys!!



Va-va voom *lolita*!  You look fantastic!


----------



## aoqtpi

MBBs out for dinner













Nude VPs for Britney concert. I know she gets a lot of flack, but I love this woman (especially on those rare occasions when she actually looks put together )








Seeing her made me even more motivated to work out - her body is siiiccckkkk


----------



## cts900

^^I love the top you wore to the concert.  So pretty!  You are one sexy little mama.


----------



## cts900

lady gres for work today


----------



## juicyjeans

aoqtpi said:


> MBBs out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VPs for Britney concert. I know she gets a lot of flack, but I love this woman (especially on those rare occasions when she actually looks put together )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing her made me even more motivated to work out - her body is siiiccckkkk



Great outfits  you look amazing hun!



cts900 said:


> lady gres for work today



*cts* I DIE  that skirt is super cuteeeee!


----------



## chanel*liz

Balota again today:


----------



## juicyjeans

chanel*liz said:


> Balota again today:



*liz* you look gorgy as always  I love how that dress meshes so well with the scenery around you! :coolpics:


----------



## laleeza

aoqtpi said:


> MBBs out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VPs for Britney concert. I know she gets a lot of flack, but I love this woman (especially on those rare occasions when she actually looks put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing her made me even more motivated to work out - her body is siiiccckkkk



Very cute outfits! Love them



cts900 said:


> lady gres for work today



Fabulous girl! Your waist looks tiny in that ensemble!



chanel*liz said:


> Balota again today:



Always gorgeous Liz! Can I come stay with you? That place looks amazing!


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> MBBs out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VPs for Britney concert. I know she gets a lot of flack, but I love this woman (especially on those rare occasions when she actually looks put together )



Shoe twins!! 



cts900 said:


> lady gres for work today



Totally classy!!



chanel*liz said:


> Balota again today:



Holy Chic!


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> lady gres for work today



i think this is the first time ive seen your hair. i like it!



chanel*liz said:


> Balota again today:




you have shown me the importance of a nice high end belt.  btw you should blog.  you have all the pics at hand already from this thread and the OTD thread


----------



## amazigrace

*chanel,* another gorgeous outfit from you!
You must tell, who takes your beautiful photos?
They look so professional and are just so gorgeous!


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> Balota again today:



*Liz*, you look gorgeous as usual..the first photograph especially looks like an ad for some lifestyle brand, so chic! Who makes your dress if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *AEGIS* (especially about my hair, which I never embraced until my 30s), *Nolia, laleeza*, and *juicy*! 

*chanel*, The photographs you post is always so lovely.


----------



## chanel*liz

*juicyjeans *-  you are so sweet
*laleeza - *yes, of course!!  any louboutin fanatic is welcome anytime 
*nolia - *thanks babe!! 
*AEGIS - *aw you're sweet!! i started a blog a week or two ago we'll see how it goes  
*amazigrace - *thank you sweetie!! my DH takes the photos for me - photography is his hobby which comes in handy for my CL pics 
*heiress-ox - *so, so sweet!!  the dress is an anne klein steal from ideeli for just $12!
*cts900- *thank you so much!!


----------



## cts900

^^You are welcome.  Your DH is quite talented.  



cts900 said:


> *chanel*, The *photographs* you post *is* always so lovely.



Uhhhhhh :shame:, I hope my students don't read this shameful subject/verb disagreement ush:.


----------



## Vixxen

chanel*liz said:


> Balota again today:



Gorgeous! You look like a walking Versace campaign. Actually, everything around you always looks like a Versace campaign...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chanel*liz said:


> Balota again today:



Ooooh! I really, really like this look! Very beautiful dress!


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> lady gres for work today



You look sooooo classy and sophisticated *cts*!


----------



## jancedtif

chanel*liz said:


> Balota again today:



Love your dress and shoe combo!


----------



## megt10

lolitablue said:


> Oh, I got so inspired by *Yay*a and the gang!! This picture is from last Saturday! Took the Rose Gold VPs out and went dancing!! Lots of fun and lots of compliments on the shoes!! Dress is a Max Mara circa 1999!!!
> 
> You all look amazing guys!!


 Gorgeous outfit and shoes. You look stunning!


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> MBBs out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VPs for Britney concert. I know she gets a lot of flack, but I love this woman (especially on those rare occasions when she actually looks put together )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing her made me even more motivated to work out - her body is siiiccckkkk


 Such cute outfits!


----------



## bling*lover

cts: You look gorgeous hun, I love that skirt on you!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> lady gres for work today


 
You look fabulous CTS. Such a class act!


----------



## beagly911

A "Simple" day at work 






Sorry for the fuzzy photo.


----------



## phiphi

you all look gorgeous!! 

*surly and lolita*! long time no see, lovely ladies - you must post more!!! :kiss:


----------



## hunniesochic

beagly911 said:


> A "Simple" day at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the fuzzy photo.



 chic!


----------



## hunniesochic

aoqtpi said:


> MBBs out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VPs for Britney concert. I know she gets a lot of flack, but I love this woman (especially on those rare occasions when she actually looks put together )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing her made me even more motivated to work out - her body is siiiccckkkk



Loves your outfits!



cts900 said:


> lady gres for work today





So jealous you gets to wear your CLs to work!




chanel*liz said:


> Balota again today:



You ALWAYS (emphasis on ALWAYS) look gorgeous, Liz!


----------



## roussel

cts, really nice outfit with the lady gres.  
chanel, wow all your pics are amazing! love the balotas with your dress.  love your hair too!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*cts *- great outfit, i love that skirt!!

*chanel* - lovely as always!


----------



## phiphi

^^ agreed! love your outfits chanel and cts!

i'm sorry if i missed anyone. this thread moves so quickly!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> ^^I love the top you wore to the concert.  So pretty!  You are one sexy little mama.



Thank you! You look great as well!




juicyjeans said:


> Great outfits  you look amazing hun!





laleeza said:


> Very cute outfits! Love them





hunniesochic said:


> Loves your outfits!




 Thanks ladies!




chanel*liz said:


> Balota again today:



Beautiful outfit and background! My mind goes crazy imagining the rest of your house 



Nolia said:


> Shoe twins!!







chanel*liz said:


> *
> laleeza - yes, of course!! any louboutin fanatic is welcome anytime
> *


*

*


----------



## juicyjeans

beagly911 said:


> A "Simple" day at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the fuzzy photo.



Lookin beau-ti-ful *beagly*


----------



## jancedtif

beagly911 said:


> A "Simple" day at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the fuzzy photo.



Lovely!


----------



## beagly911

hunniesochic said:


> chic!


 


juicyjeans said:


> Lookin beau-ti-ful *beagly*


 


jancedtif said:


> Lovely!


 
ladies, it is a basic Ann Taylor dress that goes with anything!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Missoni dress + balota (again)


----------



## laleeza

beagly911 said:


> A "Simple" day at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the fuzzy photo.



Lovely



chanel*liz said:


> Missoni dress + balota (again)



Nice! Can we see the front of the dress? And would love to see your blue dafs with that
Oh, and I'm packing my bags right now


----------



## beagly911

laleeza said:


> Lovely
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Can we see the front of the dress? And would love to see your blue dafs with that
> Oh, and I'm packing my bags right now


 
Thank you so much laleeza.


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> Missoni dress + balota (again)


 
Stunning as usual Liz!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

chanel*liz said:


> Balota again today:





chanel*liz said:


> Missoni dress + balota (again)


both of your outfits are absolutely gorgeous!! you have such a beautiful home :cloud:


----------



## surlygirl

Miss_Q said:


> You look beautiful! I miss you!



*Miss_Q*!!! you know I miss you terribly. can't believe I haven't made it up there to see and that gorgeous lil' miss Q! very soon, ok?! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Love all of your outfits -- wish I could steal that Maxi



thanks so much, *Schnauzer*! that dress is soooo comfy. it feels like a nightgown & it has pockets. j crew! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *SURLY! *It feels like decades! You make we want the leopard tigresse now ... you look fab-u-lous!



it has been forever! miss my nakie!!! thank you kindly! :kiss:



aoqtpi said:


> Love both these outfits! So casual comfortable cool!



thanks! I was very comfy in both looks. the "alcohol/caffeine/nicotine" t-shirt is one of my favs. so soft!



amazigrace said:


> And, *surly,* so good to see you on here.
> It's been way too long! Love those leopard Tigresse!
> Please come back and stay and show us more
> pictures, okay?



 will do! I haven't been wearing my CLs much lately, and when I do I always forget to take pics.

I love the outfits you posted a few pages back, too! smokin'!


----------



## surlygirl

YaYa3 said:


> *surly!!!!* girl, i miss you sooooo much.  get your butt back here once in a while, ok?  those leopard tigresse are so beautiful.  i remember when they came out and everybody was going nuts over  them.  they look fabulous on you.



thanks, *YaYa*! all other outfits pale in comparison to you and your fabulous Hermes scarves and CLs! you are the bomb.com! 




rdgldy said:


> *surly*, miss you around here!!  You look great-love the tigresse.



awww, thanks, *L*! I'm trying to follow your lead and break out some of these CLs that are hiding in my closet! use 'em or lose 'em. 



cts900 said:


> *surly*: Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You look fab and I LOVE that you mixed stripes with the leopard.  Seriously awesome.



thanks so much, *cts*! I have worn them with a floral dress, too. glad you enjoyed it ... the beau on the other hand was not impressed. "why do you have on brown shoes with a blue dress?" 



jancedtif said:


> *Surly* you look fabulous my leopard tigresse shoe twin!!



*j!* yay for shoe twins! they're great, aren't they? I just wish they had came 1/2 sizes though. mine are just a tiny bit too big.

love the rebecca taylor dress you posted. it's sooo pretty and looks fantastic on you!


----------



## surlygirl

oh, and *Lolita *---- excuse my language, but damn girl. #thatisall 

everyone looks great! love to see this thread moving so quickly. lots of style inspiration.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chanel*liz said:


> Missoni dress + balota (again)



Gorgeous as usual. You, your outfit, and your house!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

here are some of my recent outfit over the weekend 
Out to dinner with my DBF and my friend and her BF








At a wedding, my BF told me I outdress the bride who is a friend that I know since the 4th grade lol but I am sure he just kidding there is no way anyone can outdress the bride!


----------



## myu3160

aoqtpi said:


> MBBs out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VPs for Britney concert. I know she gets a lot of flack, but I love this woman (especially on those rare occasions when she actually looks put together )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing her made me even more motivated to work out - her body is siiiccckkkk



You look fab!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

phiphi said:


> nakie and i were talking about "mad men" this weekend, which inspired today's work outfit with my super comfy City.


 
Hope you wear more outfits like this b/c you look great!



Emma4790 said:


> Hey gorgeous ladies! It's been a while since I posted a look here; I wore this to go to a vintage market with my dad on Sunday. Wore my camel bibis!


 
I love the colorblocking and your nails. Blue is probably the only color that I haven't worn yet.



amazigrace said:


> Here's my contribution, and you girls know how much I
> hate doing this!
> 
> First outfit:
> Paige cargos
> J. Crew top
> H bag
> CL Very Croise
> 
> Second outfit:
> Paige jeans
> Anthropologie tank and sweater
> Chanel shopping tote
> CL watersnake VPs
> 
> And again, everyone looks gorgeous!


 
You look wonderful.



crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies...it's been awhile since I've shared on this thread.
> 
> A lovely tpfer had strassed a pair of my old pigalles for me. I debuted it at a wedding in SD this past weekend. Sorry for the blurry photos:
> 
> DVF dress with DIY volcano strass pigalles


 
They are gorgeous and your dress is pretty.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LavenderIce said:


> Seeing my old friends has inspired me to post here.
> 
> Pic from last year:
> Gap outlet cardi and cropped cargos, no name Macy's top, blue mirror Hai Sling
> 
> VDay outfit
> HL dress, cosmo python AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bday outfit
> Bebe dress, pewter python Bridget
> 
> Cinco de Mayo
> 
> Elizabeth and James Fete dress, Rasta Greissimos
> 
> GNO
> TopShop dress, leopard pony MBP 150
> 
> HL dress, ruby Lady Clou


 
You look amazing in all of your outfits.



buzzytoes said:


> Please pardon the bad lighting - it is kinda dark in the hotel room. I made DH take this on our way to dinner before Zumanity. Splendid top, 7 jeans and black napa Scissor Girls!


 
You look great!



surlygirl said:


> wow! just went back several pages and am completely wowed by how amazing everyone looks. great to see some of you posting --- it's been a while!
> 
> I have to shout out *Lav *... I'm completely going to try to recreate each and every look that you posted since I have all of the same shoes! Going to a wedding this weekend and trying to decide if I should wear. Your pics have helped me immensely!
> 
> *phi *- love Mad Men, and your outfit is spot on. my friend is just getting into Mad Men so I've been watching the first season for like the 4th time! can't believe we have to wait until 2012 for the new season.
> 
> and *YaYa* - you are simply amazing.
> 
> ok, so I'll participate. although my outfits as of late have been more womp womp than whoo hoo!
> 
> wore my leopard tigresse all weekend. very casual shopping on saturday, and very casual brunching on sunday.


 
The leopard tigresse are stunning.



lolitablue said:


> Oh, I got so inspired by *Yay*a and the gang!! This picture is from last Saturday! Took the Rose Gold VPs out and went dancing!! Lots of fun and lots of compliments on the shoes!! Dress is a Max Mara circa 1999!!!
> 
> You all look amazing guys!!


 
You look hot!



aoqtpi said:


> MBBs out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VPs for Britney concert. I know she gets a lot of flack, but I love this woman (especially on those rare occasions when she actually looks put together )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing her made me even more motivated to work out - her body is siiiccckkkk


 
The nude vps make your legs look a mile long!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Elsie87 said:


> Going for the 'boyfriend' look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt: Jack & Jones
> Waistcoat: Esprit
> Bangles: Zeb
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada Camouflage
> Shoes: red patent Simples


 
Love the pop of red.



Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago


 
You look amazing!



roussel said:


> Hi ladies!  Happy Monday!
> Simple outfit for work today - Banana Republic dress with green lizzie VPs.  I love these shoes!


 
You look pretty and colorful



jancedtif said:


> Beautiful Roussel, Phi, Naked!!
> 
> Here I am:


 
You look great!



moshi_moshi said:


> sorry but i'm a little wrinkled this morning... had to snap it quickly too before people were wondering what i was doing taking a photo of myself in the bathroom at work, lol.
> 
> top: bcbg
> pants: old navy
> sweater: target
> shoes: studded VPs


 
You look pretty!


----------



## megt10

Ladies you all look gorgeous. This thread has been so busy that it is hard to keep up. Thanks to all of you for posting and inspiring the rest of us.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

roussel said:


> Thanks Moshi and Jan!
> 
> Jan,  I love that dress on you!  Moshi studded VPs
> 
> This was from some time back.  First time wearing my I Love sandals


 
Love the shirt.



archygirl said:


> It is raining out, so I am playing around.
> Outfit 1:
> J Crew top
> J Crew shorts
> red CL espadrilles
> Wore this to Wegmans grocery shopping
> 
> Outfit 2:
> DvF dress Reina
> nude CL kid declics
> Possible dinner tonight (if it stops raining)
> 
> Outfit 3:
> Eddie Bauer Dress
> Hermes scarf (cannot see)
> rose gold CL passmules
> Possible dinner tonight (if no rain)


 
You look great!



SassySarah said:


> Maiden voyage of my Amethyste Python HP's for my birthday dinner.  Dress by BCBG Maxazria.


 
The pythons are gorgeous as weell as your dress.



NANI1972 said:


> Sassy Happy Birthday (Birthday twin and shoe twin)!!!
> 
> I was coming here to post my Bday outfit too!
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Amytheste Python HPs
> Clutch: AMQ Red Watersnake Skull Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted I post a pic of his new shoes. lol


 
You look amazing.



cts900 said:


> *NANI* and *Sarah*!!!!!!  Happy Birthday to both of my shoe twinnies!!!!!!  You both look amazing and your dresses with those lovely pythons....TDF!!!!!!
> 
> *LVoepink*: Very pretty tights.
> 
> *meg*: Thank you, hun.  I love that we both wore stripes this weekend.  You look marvelous, as per usual :kiss:.
> 
> *jenay*: I  you.
> 
> My work outfit is so boring by comparison to all of these fun going out looks!  I have been trying on outfits for my first meeting with three new fall classes tomorrow.  This is what I have settled on.   I love the color match between the skirt and grey metal patent.


 
You look great!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

YaYa3 said:


> as requested, i resized my photo.  geez.  i feel like a total nerd.
> 
> on my way to the grocery store ... clothes are anthropologie, CLs are rosetta flat laminato, and my scarf is HERMES, one of three hermes scarves that 42 of my very favorite tPF friends sent to me for my bald head.  i am so blessed by these wonderful women and i love each one of you ... you know who you are!!
> 
> View attachment 1466183


 
You look amazing and stay strong. You are in my prayers.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> here are some of my recent outfit over the weekend
> Out to dinner with my DBF and my friend and her BF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a wedding, my BF told me I outdress the bride who is a friend that I know since the 4th grade lol but I am sure he just kidding there is no way anyone can outdress the bride!


 
You always look pretty and in that dress I think you may of outdressed the bride!


----------



## bling*lover

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> here are some of my recent outfit over the weekend
> Out to dinner with my DBF and my friend and her BF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a wedding, my BF told me I outdress the bride who is a friend that I know since the 4th grade lol but I am sure he just kidding there is no way anyone can outdress the bride!


 
You look gorgeous jenny, that 1st dress is lovely on you!


----------



## xoxoCat

chanel*liz said:


> Missoni dress + balota (again)



Stunning! Looks like a Gossip Girl cover.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chanel*liz said:


> Missoni dress + balota (again)



I LOVE your blue Birkin! You look so fab.


----------



## soleilbrun

chanel*liz said:


> Missoni dress + balota (again)


 I love everything about this outfit!  My DBF is drooling over the piano. He's a pianist and dreams of a grand piano.  He loved the shoes too!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Channelling my inner Betty Draper:

Tracy Reese Dress
Nude Patent Clichy 120mm


----------



## rdgldy

*K*, I love the clichys and your dress is a beauty!!


----------



## Jönathan

*naked, *

Wow! You look adorable!!!


----------



## indypup

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm



  I have no words!


----------



## amazigrace

*nakie,* you look ADORABLE! Love the
dress and the clichys. Still getting used to
your dark hair, but I love it!


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm


 
perfection!! seriously, i wonder how anyone in your office can get any work done! you look amazing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Nakie* - hair , dress , Clichy  -


----------



## sobe2009

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm



Ok, another girl that should be in the celebrity thread. Amazing everything!


----------



## karwood

OMG!!!! I go away for a couple days and look at all the action I have missed here. Everyone is looking soooo fabulous!!!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm



I absolutely love your outfit and your hairstyle!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm


 
OMG Naked!!!
You look fantastic!!!
Love everything..hair, makeup, shoes, dress..just wow!!


----------



## GlammaGurl

naked i am in LOVE with your fit!!! Im wearing some CL's today maybe i too should participate


----------



## surlygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm


 
*nakie*!!! you look gorgeous! so chic & timeless. absolutely love it!


----------



## amazigrace

DC-Cutie said:


> *Nakie* - hair , dress , Clichy  -



*dc and kar*, where are your outfit pics?
Huh? Huh? Just sayin'!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> *K*, I love the clichys and your dress is a beauty!!


 



			
				Jönathan;19706795 said:
			
		

> *naked, *
> 
> Wow! You look adorable!!!


 


indypup said:


> I have no words!


 


amazigrace said:


> *nakie,* you look ADORABLE! Love the
> dress and the clichys. Still getting used to
> your dark hair, but I love it!


 


phiphi said:


> perfection!! seriously, i wonder how anyone in your office can get any work done! you look amazing!


 


DC-Cutie said:


> *Nakie* - hair , dress , Clichy  -


 


sobe2009 said:


> Ok, another girl that should be in the celebrity thread. Amazing everything!


 


karwood said:


> OMG!!!! I go away for a couple days and look at all the action I have missed here. Everyone is looking soooo fabulous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love your outfit and your hairstyle!!!


 


ChrisyAM15 said:


> OMG Naked!!!
> You look fantastic!!!
> Love everything..hair, makeup, shoes, dress..just wow!!


 


GlammaGurl said:


> naked i am in LOVE with your fit!!! Im wearing some CL's today maybe i too should participate





surlygirl said:


> nakie!!! you look gorgeous! so chic & timeless. absolutely love it!


 
You ladies (and gent) sure know how to make a girl feel pretty! 

Thank you for all of the lovely comments!!


----------



## juicyjeans

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm


 
Love that dress *Nakie *


----------



## GlammaGurl

Today Im wearing my Simple 100s...


...and yes I am at work in the bathroom in this photo. Dont judge me!


----------



## BijouBleu

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm


 
All around stunning! You have impeccable style.


----------



## jancedtif

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Love the pop of red.
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You look pretty and colorful
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> You look pretty!



thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BijouBleu said:


> All around stunning! You have impeccable style.



Thank you!


Glamma- I love the red blazer!!! I need one soo bad it looks amazing on you!!


----------



## hunniesochic

GlammaGurl said:


> Today Im wearing my Simple 100s...
> 
> 
> ...and yes I am at work in the bathroom in this photo. Dont judge me!



perfect! i want to wear my CLs to work, too! *jelly.


----------



## hunniesochic

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm



you look gorgeous here!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> Missoni dress + balota (again)



Stunning! Love everything about your outfit. Side note - do you play the piano?




xoxojennyxoxo said:


> here are some of my recent outfit over the weekend
> Out to dinner with my DBF and my friend and her BF
> edding, my BF told me I outdress the bride who is a friend that I know since the 4th grade lol but I am sure he just kidding there is no way anyone can outdress the bride!



Both these outfits are fantastic! I love, love, love the second dress - who is it by?




myu3160 said:


> You look fab!



Thank you!




glamourgirlnikk said:


> The nude vps make your legs look a mile long!



Thanks, that's what I was going for 




nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm



You are sooo pretty, and so is this outfit! I love your hair!


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies you look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## juicyjeans

GlammaGurl said:


> Today Im wearing my Simple 100s...
> 
> 
> ...and yes I am at work in the bathroom in this photo. Dont judge me!


 
You look great *Glamma  *


----------



## cts900

Thank you for the sweet comments *jance, bling, meg, hunnie, moshi, aoqtpi, phi *, and* glamourgirl*!


----------



## cts900

*Chanel*: Love this shot! 

*beagly*: You look lovely. Great dress. 

*jenny*: Very pretty in both dresses.

*naked*: I wore Tracy Reese yesterday, too! *naked*, you always look incredible but I have to say I think this is the BEST I have ever seen you. WOW! 

*Glamma*: Hahahahaha, I always take pics in the work bathroom! You look wonderful.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> *Chanel*: Love this shot!
> 
> *beagly*: You look lovely. Great dress.
> 
> *jenny*: Very pretty in both dresses.
> 
> *naked*: I wore Tracy Reese yesterday, too! *naked*, you always look incredible but I have to say I think this is the BEST I have ever seen you. WOW!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hahahahaha, I always take pics in the work bathroom! You look wonderful.


 
Thank you *cts!*


----------



## GlammaGurl

You gals are so divine. Thanks for the lovely compliments.

Naked I dont wear a lot of red but had to get that. Glad I did because its transformed many things in my wardrobe!


----------



## YaYa3

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm


*k,* you look fabulous!  i love the dress, the clichy's, your hair, and basically EVERYTHING!!  i remember when your hair was blond and all the changes that have gone on since back then.


----------



## hazeltt

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm



I love your hair! And your shoes are perfect with this outfit!



GlammaGurl said:


> Today Im wearing my Simple 100s...
> 
> 
> ...and yes I am at work in the bathroom in this photo. Dont judge me!



You look great! Love your jacket!


----------



## megt10

Trying to keep up with all you fabulous ladies is too difficult today. I did want to see you all look Marvelous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks ladies!! 

*cts- *Thank you! You're so sweet! Haha that we were both wearing Tracy Reese on the same day!!  I can't get over how amazing you look!! I'm so proud of what you've accomplished!

*yaya- * although I enjoyed being a true platinum blonde for years I have to say that I love having my hair dark. The contrast w/ my pastyness (heheheehe) just works so much better. I miss having you around and I'm glad to see that you're back posting some! xox 


For the ladies that commented on my hair it's super easy to do! Just curl with a flatiron on day-old hair alternating curling one piece to the front and the next to the back (I hope that made sense). I pinned the back up and under because otherwise I look like a have a mullet. 



hunniesochic said:


> you look gorgeous here!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Stunning! Love everything about your outfit. Side note - do you play the piano?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both these outfits are fantastic! I love, love, love the second dress - who is it by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's what I was going for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are sooo pretty, and so is this outfit! I love your hair!


 


cts900 said:


> *Chanel*: Love this shot!
> 
> *beagly*: You look lovely. Great dress.
> 
> *jenny*: Very pretty in both dresses.
> 
> *naked*: I wore Tracy Reese yesterday, too! *naked*, you always look incredible but I have to say I think this is the BEST I have ever seen you. WOW!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hahahahaha, I always take pics in the work bathroom! You look wonderful.


 


YaYa3 said:


> *k,* you look fabulous! i love the dress, the clichy's, your hair, and basically EVERYTHING!! i remember when your hair was blond and all the changes that have gone on since back then.


 


hazeltt said:


> I love your hair! And your shoes are perfect with this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great! Love your jacket!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm


 LOVE this *K*.


----------



## mzbag

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm


 
Very Pretty lovely dress and of course your shoes ! You look like a doll luv your make up too !


----------



## stilly

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm


 
I love your dress and Nude Clichys *naked*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Channelling my inner Betty Draper:
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress
> Nude Patent Clichy 120mm



who are you?!?!?!  a diva??!?!! 






 i'm not worthy!!!


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> For the ladies that commented on my hair it's super easy to do! Just curl with a flatiron on day-old hair alternating curling one piece to the front and the next to the back (I hope that made sense). I pinned the back up and under because otherwise I look like a have a mullet.



um yes, nakie, i understand that wholly and in theory but i'm WAY too uncoordinated to achieve that without 1. injuring myself and 2. being able to look like you! you look wonderful and i can't wait to see more betty draper!


----------



## megt10

Tonights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF Kimian, shoes Anthracite Maggies and carrying my navy Chanel Sharpei.


----------



## adeana

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF Kimian, shoes Anthracite Maggies and carrying my navy Chanel Sharpei.



So lovely and elegant!  i really like the the anthracite with the contast of the bright dress!


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF Kimian, shoes Anthracite Maggies and carrying my navy Chanel Sharpei.



Gorgy!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF Kimian, shoes Anthracite Maggies and carrying my navy Chanel Sharpei.


----------



## cts900

Aw, *naked*,  thank you for taking the time to write that.  Friends like you keep my spirits way up .

*meg*, best look yet!  I love that you are mixing those two blues.  They look so perfect together and the cut of your DVF is just beautiful.  How are your Maggies treating you?  They look divine!


----------



## megt10

adeana said:


> So lovely and elegant!  i really like the the anthracite with the contast of the bright dress!


 Thanks Adeana. I liked the contrast too plus I really just wanted to wear the Maggies, lol.


aoqtpi said:


> Gorgy!


 
Thank you.



*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


>


Thanks.



cts900 said:


> Aw, *naked*,  thank you for taking the time to write that.  Friends like you keep my spirits way up .
> 
> *meg*, best look yet!  I love that you are mixing those two blues.  They look so perfect together and the cut of your DVF is just beautiful.  How are your Maggies treating you?  They look divine!


 
Thanks Cts. I also layered the dress with my Marine Balenciaga Moto and I really liked the way that it looked. The Maggies are much more comfortable. I tried them with a foot pad to keep my heel back since they are breaking in now and that helped. They are super easy to walk in when my heel isn't slipping out . I was going to order the leopard maggies in a 39 but seeing as how I have heel slippage with the 38.5 I don't think that is going to work.


----------



## amazigrace

*meg,* LOVE those Maggies! You
look very beautiful!


----------



## juicyjeans

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF Kimian, shoes Anthracite Maggies and carrying my navy Chanel Sharpei.


 
lookin good *meg* !!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF Kimian, shoes Anthracite Maggies and carrying my navy Chanel Sharpei.



SO beautiful!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*megt10,* great shul outfit again!

Today's casual look for running errands-COH cropped boyfriend jeans, embroidered tunic, coral fernandos, old navy tank


----------



## ChrisyAM15

rdgldy said:


> *megt10,* great shul outfit again!
> 
> Today's casual look for running errands-COH cropped boyfriend jeans, embroidered tunic, coral fernandos, old navy tank


 
You look amazing!!
Those coral Fernandos are pure hotness!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

rdgldy said:


> *megt10,* great shul outfit again!
> 
> Today's casual look for running errands-COH cropped boyfriend jeans, embroidered tunic, coral fernandos, old navy tank



such a great outfit!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Chrisy* and *Nerdy*!!!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF Kimian, shoes Anthracite Maggies and carrying my navy Chanel Sharpei.



Meg, I just love those Anthracite Maggies!! I think they are my favorite color combo!!!! And of course I love the DVF dress.




rdgldy said:


> *megt10,* great shul outfit again!
> 
> Today's casual look for running errands-COH cropped boyfriend jeans, embroidered tunic, coral fernandos, old navy tank



I love your look today----so cute! The fernandos & top match perfectly!


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> *megt10,* great shul outfit again!
> 
> Today's casual look for running errands-COH cropped boyfriend jeans, embroidered tunic, coral fernandos, old navy tank



Ooooooooo, I am _loving_ this color on you.  So vibrant and summer chic.  Gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF Kimian, shoes Anthracite Maggies and carrying my navy Chanel Sharpei.


Fabulous as usual...wish I could have gone to shabbot last night but I had to work   I love the color of the Anthracite Maggies!


----------



## beagly911

rdgldy said:


> *megt10,* great shul outfit again!
> 
> Today's casual look for running errands-COH cropped boyfriend jeans, embroidered tunic, coral fernandos, old navy tank


 
Terrific relaxed weekend outfit!


----------



## buzzytoes

rdgldy said:


> *megt10,* great shul outfit again!
> 
> Today's casual look for running errands-COH cropped boyfriend jeans, embroidered tunic, coral fernandos, old navy tank



You look great! Very casual chic!


----------



## beagly911

Well I know that this thread should be what we've already put on and worn but I need some help, I have a dinner to go to next week and I'm going to wear my black suede Drapanova's but am looking at a couple different dresses...I'm not sure "What to wear".  It is for a CL meet up, so I want to look fab and not under dressed or "trashy".  I have a nice Adrianna Papell, black, white and grey tiered dress that I think it would be perfect but I'm apprehensive! HELP ladies!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> SO beautiful!!!



Love your new avi............


----------



## archygirl

Going out tonight to hear some jazz, cannot decide on outfit
Outfit 1:
Burberry trouser
Michael Kors top
Mdme. Marchand CLs

Outfit 2:
Michael Kors top
Vintage Karl Lagerfeld skirt
Nude satin Elodie

Any suggestions? I apologise for blurry photos, my IPhone is silly today.


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> *megt10,* great shul outfit again!
> 
> Today's casual look for running errands-COH cropped boyfriend jeans, embroidered tunic, coral fernandos, old navy tank


 
Great casual outfit!!!!


----------



## beagly911

archygirl said:


> Going out tonight to hear some jazz, cannot decide on outfit
> Outfit 1:
> Burberry trouser
> Michael Kors top
> Mdme. Marchand CLs
> 
> Outfit 2:
> Michael Kors top
> Vintage Karl Lagerfeld skirt
> Nude satin Elodie
> 
> Any suggestions? I apologise for blurry photos, my IPhone is silly today.


 
I like the Karl Lagerfeld shirt, the trousers just don't quite seem right, maybe too light?? The skirt with the slit is just so SEXY yet not over the top!!! #2 IMHO


----------



## beagly911

archygirl said:


> Going out tonight to hear some jazz, cannot decide on outfit
> Outfit 1:
> Burberry trouser
> Michael Kors top
> Mdme. Marchand CLs
> 
> Outfit 2:
> Michael Kors top
> Vintage Karl Lagerfeld skirt
> Nude satin Elodie
> 
> Any suggestions? I apologise for blurry photos, my IPhone is silly today.


 
Oh and my BB is "fuzzy" and difficult daily!!!  Darn technology!!  :lolots:


----------



## megt10

Thank you ladies you are all very kind.


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Well I know that this thread should be what we've already put on and worn but I need some help, I have a dinner to go to next week and I'm going to wear my black suede Drapanova's but am looking at a couple different dresses...I'm not sure "What to wear". It is for a CL meet up, so I want to look fab and not under dressed or "trashy". I have a nice Adrianna Papell, black, white and grey tiered dress that I think it would be perfect but I'm apprehensive! HELP ladies!


Ok , here's the dress....PLEASE let me know what you think...


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Ok , here's the dress....PLEASE let me know what you think...



I really like the dress. Where are you going to dinner? Can you try the outfit on and post?


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I really like the dress. Where are you going to dinner? Can you try the outfit on and post?


  We're going to dinner at a nice not formal restaurant at the National harbor in DC...on a Tuesday, the restaurant is very nice but not a "formal" occasion...really nice but not over the top - my thought only.


----------



## amazigrace

*l,* I was just wondering today if you ever wore your
coral Fernandos, seriously! I'm still looking for a pair!
You look adorable, as always!


----------



## dbeth

Went out to dinner tonight with my girls and hubby.

Nude Patent VP
Marc Jacobs Blue Stardust Stam
Target Romper (clearance for $11!)  Matched my bag perfectly.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner tonight with my girls and hubby.
> 
> Nude Patent VP
> Marc Jacobs Blue Stardust Stam
> Target Romper (clearance for $11!)  Matched my bag perfectly.


 Beth you look GORGEOUS! Love the whole outfit and the shoes are perfect. I am waiting for a pair of HP Nude that I ordered from the CL website. After seeing yours I VP I am so glad that I did.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> We're going to dinner at a nice not formal restaurant at the National harbor in DC...on a Tuesday, the restaurant is very nice but not a "formal" occasion...really nice but not over the top - my thought only.


 
I think the dress that you chose would be perfect for the occasion.


----------



## jenayb

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner tonight with my girls and hubby.
> 
> Nude Patent VP
> Marc Jacobs Blue Stardust Stam
> Target Romper (clearance for $11!)  Matched my bag perfectly.



Oh honey! You look beautiful!!!!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Beth you look GORGEOUS! Love the whole outfit and the shoes are perfect. I am waiting for a pair of HP Nude that I ordered from the CL website. After seeing yours I VP I am so glad that I did.





jenaywins said:


> Oh honey! You look beautiful!!!!



Aww, thanks meg & jenay!   I just love these patent nude vp's! Goes with everything.

Meg---can't wait to see your nude HP's----I am sure you are going to look fab pairing them with DVF! The HP are one of my favorite styles---so comfortable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beagly911 said:


> We're going to dinner at a nice not formal restaurant at the National harbor in DC...on a Tuesday, the restaurant is very nice but not a "formal" occasion...really nice but not over the top - my thought only.



the only really nice restaurant I know of at the Harbor is Old Hickory. I wore CLs and a DVF dress and was way overdressed. The restaurant is nice, but dress code pretty informal (men and women in jeans, saw a few shorts and khakis). But, if that's what you choose to wear, do you


----------



## phiphi

GlammaGurl said:


> Today Im wearing my Simple 100s...
> 
> ...and yes I am at work in the bathroom in this photo. Dont judge me!


 
great outfit glamma! the red blazer is a great touch!



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF Kimian, shoes Anthracite Maggies and carrying my navy Chanel Sharpei.


 
meg, love this! the colours are fabulous together and the maggies look great on you! 



rdgldy said:


> *megt10,* great shul outfit again!
> 
> Today's casual look for running errands-COH cropped boyfriend jeans, embroidered tunic, coral fernandos, old navy tank


 
love this L!! you rock those fernandos!!



archygirl said:


> Going out tonight to hear some jazz, cannot decide on outfit
> Outfit 1:
> Burberry trouser
> Michael Kors top
> Mdme. Marchand CLs
> 
> Outfit 2:
> Michael Kors top
> Vintage Karl Lagerfeld skirt
> Nude satin Elodie
> 
> Any suggestions? I apologise for blurry photos, my IPhone is silly today.


 
hope you had fun! i like both but my favourite is #2



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner tonight with my girls and hubby.
> 
> Nude Patent VP
> Marc Jacobs Blue Stardust Stam
> Target Romper (clearance for $11!)  Matched my bag perfectly.


 
perfection!!! you look fantastic dbeth!!!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> We're going to dinner at a nice not formal restaurant at the National harbor in DC...on a Tuesday, the restaurant is very nice but not a "formal" occasion...really nice but not over the top - my thought only.




is it that chinese place?  then the dress will work there.  i dont believe in being over dressed in general though so i would wear it lol. and the women on this forum i feel are dressier than average.


----------



## adeana

rdgldy said:


> *megt10,* great shul outfit again!
> 
> Today's casual look for running errands-COH cropped boyfriend jeans, embroidered tunic, coral fernandos, old navy tank



Hey pretty lady!  You look terrific as always!  I love how the shoes elevate a simple outfit from cute to fabulous!


----------



## adeana

beagly911 said:


> Ok , here's the dress....PLEASE let me know what you think...



Love the dress.  Would love to see the outfit pic.  It sounds like the right mix of elegant and edgy for the restaurant to me.


----------



## adeana

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner tonight with my girls and hubby.
> 
> Nude Patent VP
> Marc Jacobs Blue Stardust Stam
> Target Romper (clearance for $11!)  Matched my bag perfectly.



Hot mamma!!


----------



## archygirl

*phi* and *beagly*, thanks, wore #2.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Aww, thanks meg & jenay!   I just love these patent nude vp's! Goes with everything.
> 
> Meg---can't wait to see your nude HP's----I am sure you are going to look fab pairing them with DVF! The HP are one of my favorite styles---so comfortable.


 
I know that you told me to look for the HP when I was just getting into CL. I couldn't find any then but as you know found a bunch of other styles. Finally found the HP and in nude. I wanted a higher nude heel so I am super excited and can't wait for their arrival.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> great outfit glamma! the red blazer is a great touch!
> 
> 
> 
> meg, love this! the colours are fabulous together and the maggies look great on you!
> 
> 
> Thanks Phiphi, you are always so kind


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> is it that chinese place?  then the dress will work there.  i dont believe in being over dressed in general though so i would wear it lol. and the women on this forum i feel are dressier than average.


 Totally agree Aegis. Besides the dress looks like you could dress it up or down. Either way I would rather be a tad over dressed than under dressed.


----------



## dbeth

Thanks Phi & Adeana!!


----------



## aoqtpi

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner tonight with my girls and hubby.
> 
> Nude Patent VP
> Marc Jacobs Blue Stardust Stam
> Target Romper (clearance for $11!)  Matched my bag perfectly.



Beautiful! I love your MJ!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner tonight with my girls and hubby.
> 
> Nude Patent VP
> Marc Jacobs Blue Stardust Stam
> Target Romper (clearance for $11!)  Matched my bag perfectly.


 

You look beautiful in this outfit *dbeth*!!!
Love the look!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Hi *Adeana*, I have missed see you on here!!  Hope you are here more often.


----------



## rdgldy

*cts, dbeth, beagly, archy girl, buzzy, amazi, phi*-thank you all.  I just love these shoes, and they do change the look of whatever they are worn it!!  They are surprisingly comfortable too considering the height.  I think the zippers backs make them feel more secure for some reason.  Amazi-I hope you do find your pair.

*beagly,* I love the dress!  So pretty.
*dbeth*, that romper is adorable!
*archy,* really love both outfits-which did you choose??


----------



## hunniesochic

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner tonight with my girls and hubby.
> 
> Nude Patent VP
> Marc Jacobs Blue Stardust Stam
> Target Romper (clearance for $11!)  Matched my bag perfectly.





rdgldy said:


> *megt10,* great shul outfit again!
> 
> Today's casual look for running errands-COH cropped boyfriend jeans, embroidered tunic, coral fernandos, old navy tank





archygirl said:


> Going out tonight to hear some jazz, cannot decide on outfit
> Outfit 1:
> Burberry trouser
> Michael Kors top
> Mdme. Marchand CLs
> 
> Outfit 2:
> Michael Kors top
> Vintage Karl Lagerfeld skirt
> Nude satin Elodie
> 
> Any suggestions? I apologise for blurry photos, my IPhone is silly today.



you ladies look GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I wore my watersnakes recently and snapped a few pics, wearing a Nicole Miller dress.


----------



## dbeth

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! I love your MJ!





stilly said:


> You look beautiful in this outfit *dbeth*!!!
> Love the look!!!





rdgldy said:


> *cts, dbeth, beagly, archy girl, buzzy, amazi, phi*-thank you all.  I just love these shoes, and they do change the look of whatever they are worn it!!  They are surprisingly comfortable too considering the height.  I think the zippers backs make them feel more secure for some reason.  Amazi-I hope you do find your pair.
> 
> *beagly,* I love the dress!  So pretty.
> *dbeth*, that romper is adorable!
> *archy,* really love both outfits-which did you choose??





hunniesochic said:


> you ladies look GORGEOUS!!!



Thank you ladies!! I am on the hunt for another romper! I use to not like them at all, but they grew on me!





kittenslingerie said:


> I wore my watersnakes recently and snapped a few pics, wearing a Nicole Miller dress.



You look fabulous! Great figure!


----------



## phiphi

kittenslingerie said:


> I wore my watersnakes recently and snapped a few pics, wearing a Nicole Miller dress.


 
you look gorgeous kitten!!


----------



## aoqtpi

kittenslingerie said:


> I wore my watersnakes recently and snapped a few pics, wearing a Nicole Miller dress.



Unbelievably sexy!


----------



## hunniesochic

kittenslingerie said:


> I wore my watersnakes recently and snapped a few pics, wearing a Nicole Miller dress.



you look fabulous!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks dbeth, phiphi, hunniesochic, aoqtpi!


----------



## heiress-ox

kittenslingerie said:


> I wore my watersnakes recently and snapped a few pics, wearing a Nicole Miller dress.



you look fantastic!


----------



## cts900

*kittens:* Enormously sexy! 

*dbeth*: That romper is adorable.  

*archy*: You look great in both outfits!  I am glad that you went with #2.  The slit is so va-va-va-voom!


----------



## jenayb

I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:

Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.



Cute outfit, you look great! Is that an over flowing cabinet i see in the background?


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Cute outfit, you look great! Is that an over flowing cabinet i see in the background?



Thanks sweet pea! 

Hehe, yup. That and probably ten pairs in the closet, lol. DBF is freaking out.


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.



*Jenay,* you look adorable!! The Mignon's look stunning on you!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;19735311 said:
			
		

> *Jenay,* you look adorable!! The Mignon's look stunning on you!





That one was for you!


----------



## dbeth

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.





jenaywins said:


> Thanks sweet pea!
> 
> Hehe, yup. That and probably ten pairs in the closet, lol. DBF is freaking out.




I am just loving that color more & more Jenay! Such gorgy shoes----and you look beautiful!!! How fun to celebrate a SA's b-day!!


Looks like you might need a 2nd shoe cabinet?! :greengrin:


----------



## jenayb

dbeth said:


> I am just loving that color more & more Jenay! Such gorgy shoes----and you look beautiful!!! How fun to celebrate a SA's b-day!!
> 
> 
> Looks like you might need a 2nd shoe cabinet?! :greengrin:



Thanks babe!!

Second cabinet! Yeah right, lol, I'd be looking for a new place to live!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

kittenslingerie said:


> I wore my watersnakes recently and snapped a few pics, wearing a Nicole Miller dress.



Beautiful outfit!



jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.



Oh Jenay you look stunning!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jenay you look stunning!


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.


gorgeous as always!


----------



## jenayb

hunniesochic said:


> gorgeous as always!


----------



## boutiqueaddict

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.



Gorgeous look & those shoes are stunning!  You're beautiful!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.


 
Pure hotness J'enay!!!


----------



## poppyseed

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.


 

This colour combo is amazing!!! Is the dress navy or purple...? Either way, it compliments the shoes so well!


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.


 
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## megt10

kittenslingerie said:


> I wore my watersnakes recently and snapped a few pics, wearing a Nicole Miller dress.


 Totally gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.


 You look fantastic Jenay!


----------



## phiphi

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.


 
what a great outfit - love the colour of the dress too!! i hope you had fun at the party!


----------



## phiphi

went out for my wedding anniversary on the weekend. i'm wearing black patent NPs and lady dior bag, which DH picked out.






better picture of the dress


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi *- you look angelic!  Just beautiful.  Congratualtions on your anniversary!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Phiphi* I love that dress, it fits you perfectly. Pretty outfit, so classy!

*Jenay*, I love the color of your dress. I'm a sucker for teal. I also adore your platinum blonde hair, I used to have mine that light too.

Thanks for the outfit compliments, *megt10, heiress-ox, cts900, l.a._girl19*!


----------



## juicyjeans

phiphi said:


> went out for my wedding anniversary on the weekend. i'm wearing black patent NPs and lady dior bag, which DH picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better picture of the dress


 
Love that dress! You look absolutely stunning  Happy Anniv. btw


----------



## l.a_girl19

phiphi said:


> went out for my wedding anniversary on the weekend. i'm wearing black patent NPs and lady dior bag, which DH picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better picture of the dress



You look gorgeous! That dress is amazing!


----------



## amazigrace

*phi,* you look gorgeous. Chic and
beautiful. Love the Lady Dior handbag, too.
Happy Anniversary, sweet Phi!


----------



## r6girl2005

Been awhile ladies...

Just want to start off by saying that you all look fabulous and beautiful here.

From Friday night (sorry for the poopy photo quality).

Levis jeans
Wet Seal top
Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia 
Patent Amethyst Biancas


----------



## hunniesochic

phiphi said:


> went out for my wedding anniversary on the weekend. i'm wearing black patent NPs and lady dior bag, which DH picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better picture of the dress



the entire look is simple yet gorgeous. a head-turner, for sure!
Congrats on your wedding anniversary. you look glowing.


----------



## hunniesochic

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile ladies...
> 
> Just want to start off by saying that you all look fabulous and beautiful here.
> 
> From Friday night (sorry for the poopy photo quality).
> 
> Levis jeans
> Wet Seal top
> Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia
> Patent Amethyst Biancas


gorgeous! love how your bianca matches with your MJ. fab!


----------



## GlammaGurl

phi phi, loving that dress. and congrats in the anny!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi *- you look angelic! Just beautiful. Congratualtions on your anniversary!!!


 


kittenslingerie said:


> *Phiphi* I love that dress, it fits you perfectly. Pretty outfit, so classy!
> 
> *Jenay*, I love the color of your dress. I'm a sucker for teal. I also adore your platinum blonde hair, I used to have mine that light too.
> 
> Thanks for the outfit compliments, *megt10, heiress-ox, cts900, l.a._girl19*!


 


juicyjeans said:


> Love that dress! You look absolutely stunning  Happy Anniv. btw


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> You look gorgeous! That dress is amazing!


 


amazigrace said:


> *phi,* you look gorgeous. Chic and
> beautiful. Love the Lady Dior handbag, too.
> Happy Anniversary, sweet Phi!


 


hunniesochic said:


> the entire look is simple yet gorgeous. a head-turner, for sure!
> Congrats on your wedding anniversary. you look glowing.


 


GlammaGurl said:


> phi phi, loving that dress. and congrats in the anny!


 
thank you so much lovely ladies - your comments are so kind - you sure make a girl feel great! we had a great time, and he really loved the dress!


----------



## cts900

*r6*: I love how you rock Levis and CLs. 

sweet* phi*: Your dress is beyond lovely. You are all grace, babe. Happy Anniversary, my dear. 

*jenay*: Mama! You are just HAWT! That is all.


----------



## jenayb

Thank you for all the compliments! 

*phi*, I love your outfit.  I absolutely adore pairing a white dress with a black bag+shoes.


----------



## amazigrace

*r6girl2005,* I LOVE your outfit. Especially love
the amethyst Biancas with your jeans. You look adorable!


----------



## YaYa3

second chemo today.  vera wang leggings (the lower end vera yang!), anthropologie shirt, and my love flats.  my sister said i should have painted the bottom ... you can tell how much i've worn them!


----------



## YaYa3

*phi, *you really do look angelic!  that's perfect description.  love the dress, the handbag, and of course, the CL's.  love you, sweet phi!


----------



## cts900

*YaYa*!  Your smile continues to light up each room.  I love, love, love the flower.  You are exquisite .


----------



## AEGIS

you look wonderful




phiphi said:


> went out for my wedding anniversary on the weekend. i'm wearing black patent NPs and lady dior bag, which DH picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better picture of the dress


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> second chemo today.  vera wang leggings (the lower end vera yang!), anthropologie shirt, and my love flats.  my sister said i should have painted the bottom ... you can tell how much i've worn them!



 *Yaya * - you are such an inspiration and that smile is infectious!


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> went out for my wedding anniversary on the weekend. i'm wearing black patent NPs and lady dior bag, which DH picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better picture of the dress



Congrats to you and your DH *Phi*!   You look absolutely gorgeous!



r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile ladies...
> 
> Just want to start off by saying that you all look fabulous and beautiful here.
> 
> From Friday night (sorry for the poopy photo quality).
> 
> Levis jeans
> Wet Seal top
> Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia
> Patent Amethyst Biancas



You look lovely!



YaYa3 said:


> second chemo today.  vera wang leggings (the lower end vera yang!), anthropologie shirt, and my love flats.  my sister said i should have painted the bottom ... you can tell how much i've worn them!



You look very chic *Yaya*!


----------



## jenayb

poppyseed said:


> This colour combo is amazing!!! Is the dress navy or purple...? Either way, it compliments the shoes so well!



It is actually called Acai Berry which is a bright jewel-tone purple. Unfortunately, my iPhone hasn't really been capturing colour very well lately. I have no clue what's wrong with it.


----------



## phiphi

cts900 said:


> sweet* phi*: Your dress is beyond lovely. You are all grace, babe. Happy Anniversary, my dear.


 
thank you my darling *C*! you are just so kind.



jenaywins said:


> Thank you for all the compliments!
> *phi*, I love your outfit.  I absolutely adore pairing a white dress with a black bag+shoes.


 
 aw thank you jenay! 



YaYa3 said:


> second chemo today. vera wang leggings (the lower end vera yang!), anthropologie shirt, and my love flats. my sister said i should have painted the bottom ... you can tell how much i've worn them!


 


YaYa3 said:


> *phi, *you really do look angelic! that's perfect description. love the dress, the handbag, and of course, the CL's. love you, sweet phi!


 
i love you too my dearest *yaya*. you are a beacon of sunshine and grace. you're kicking ass and i admire you beyond words. 



AEGIS said:


> you look wonderful


 
thank you aegis!



jancedtif said:


> Congrats to you and your DH *Phi*!  You look absolutely gorgeous!


 
thank you sweet jan!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.



Gorgeous!


----------



## missgiannina

phiphi said:


> went out for my wedding anniversary on the weekend. i'm wearing black patent NPs and lady dior bag, which DH picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better picture of the dress



beautiful dress, congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## missgiannina

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile ladies...
> 
> Just want to start off by saying that you all look fabulous and beautiful here.
> 
> From Friday night (sorry for the poopy photo quality).
> 
> Levis jeans
> Wet Seal top
> Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia
> Patent Amethyst Biancas



lovely !


----------



## missgiannina

YaYa3 said:


> second chemo today.  vera wang leggings (the lower end vera yang!), anthropologie shirt, and my love flats.  my sister said i should have painted the bottom ... you can tell how much i've worn them!




you look great! i love your glasses.


----------



## beagly911

YaYa3 said:


> second chemo today. vera wang leggings (the lower end vera yang!), anthropologie shirt, and my love flats. my sister said i should have painted the bottom ... you can tell how much i've worn them!


 
Chic and beautiful!  You are an inspiration, thank you!


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.



Gorgeous; the 8 mignons are such showstoppers, so glad you got them!



YaYa3 said:


> second chemo today.  vera wang leggings (the lower end vera yang!), anthropologie shirt, and my love flats.  my sister said i should have painted the bottom ... you can tell how much i've worn them!



I know I've said this before, but I'll say it again, you're such an inspiration and so chic!



phiphi said:


> went out for my wedding anniversary on the weekend. i'm wearing black patent NPs and lady dior bag, which DH picked out.



Perfection  that dress is just beautiful, and there's nothing I love more than a monochromatic look - happy anniversary!



r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile ladies...
> 
> Just want to start off by saying that you all look fabulous and beautiful here.
> 
> From Friday night (sorry for the poopy photo quality).
> 
> Levis jeans
> Wet Seal top
> Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia
> Patent Amethyst Biancas



Love your Amethyst Biancas, such a gorgeous colour & they match your MJ bag so well!


----------



## AEGIS

out to dinner and drinks to commiserate my first day of class w/dh 

very croise w/h&m dress.  i felt very summery. ignore my messy home. we're moving.  the flipflops to the right are what i wore w/the dress during the day


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> out to dinner and drinks to commiserate my first day of class w/dh
> 
> very croise w/h&m dress. i felt very summery


 
love it! i have the same h&m dress


----------



## buzzytoes

cts900 said:


> *YaYa*!  Your smile continues to light up each room.  I love, love, love the flower.  You are exquisite .



X1000000000000

 you YaYa and all of your fabulousness!


----------



## chanel*liz

nude bianca today


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> love it! i have the same h&m dress




of course you do! we both love dresses


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today




loves it to pieces.  a girl can never have too many dresses


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> loves it to pieces. a girl can never have too many dresses


 
aw  seriously though.. i probably have over 500.. it's bad!!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> aw  seriously though.. i probably have over 500.. it's bad!!




lol i thought i was bad.  i could buy a dress or skirt everyday.  i only wear shorts bc my dh likes me in them. otherwise...dresses all day everyday


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> lol i thought i was bad. i could buy a dress or skirt everyday. i only wear shorts bc my dh likes me in them. otherwise...dresses all day everyday


 
same here. DH likes me in pants or shorts with flats.  obviously that doesn't happen too often!!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you again, dolls, for the sweet words!  



AEGIS said:


> out to dinner and drinks to commiserate my first day of class w/dh
> 
> very croise w/h&m dress.  i felt very summery. ignore my messy home. we're moving.  the flipflops to the right are what i wore w/the dress during the day



Girl you look great! I remember you posting about not being sure about this particular dress. It's a TEN! 



chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today



I love the colours in your dress. Super pretty!!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Thank you again, dolls, for the sweet words!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you look great! I remember you posting about not being sure about this particular dress. It's a TEN!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colours in your dress. Super pretty!!




thanks j'enay! im trying to be as fierce as you


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> thanks j'enay! im trying to be as fierce as you



Oh puhlease!!!!


----------



## hazeltt

AEGIS said:


> out to dinner and drinks to commiserate my first day of class w/dh
> 
> very croise w/h&m dress.  i felt very summery. ignore my messy home. we're moving.  the flipflops to the right are what i wore w/the dress during the day



Love your outfit! So summery!



chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today



Beautiful as always! I love the background in your pics as much as your outfit!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> went out for my wedding anniversary on the weekend. i'm wearing black patent NPs and lady dior bag, which DH picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better picture of the dress


 Gorgeous outfit Phiphi. I hope that you had a wonderful anniversary.


----------



## megt10

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile ladies...
> 
> Just want to start off by saying that you all look fabulous and beautiful here.
> 
> From Friday night (sorry for the poopy photo quality).
> 
> Levis jeans
> Wet Seal top
> Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia
> Patent Amethyst Biancas


 Such a cute outfit, love it.


----------



## megt10

YaYa3 said:


> second chemo today. vera wang leggings (the lower end vera yang!), anthropologie shirt, and my love flats. my sister said i should have painted the bottom ... you can tell how much i've worn them!


 Ya Ya, you look stunning and stylish. You have such a beautiful smile and are such an inspiration.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> out to dinner and drinks to commiserate my first day of class w/dh
> 
> very croise w/h&m dress. i felt very summery. ignore my messy home. we're moving. the flipflops to the right are what i wore w/the dress during the day


 I so love your outfit and those shoes. You look fabulous Aegis.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

chanel*liz said:


> aw  seriously though.. i probably have over 500.. it's bad!!



Your outfits (and you) are so stunning! Can you please join the cast of RH of OC so that show can have some class? Lol. I really enjoy your posts.


----------



## chanel*liz

Imabeachgirl said:


> Your outfits (and you) are so stunning! Can you please join the cast of RH of OC so that show can have some class? Lol. I really enjoy your posts.


 
Hehe  you're too sweet  i would love to be on the show if it wasn't so trashy


----------



## Imabeachgirl

chanel*liz said:


> Hehe  you're too sweet  i would love to be on the show if it wasn't so trashy



For sure! You are def a RHOBH girl!


----------



## lilflobowl

I've switched to lurking for a while but I have to say...

*YaYa3* you look great! Chemo isn't an easy thing to go through & to do it with the style & strength that you are is simply amazing & awe-inspiring. I hope you recover well quickly!


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> out to dinner and drinks to commiserate my first day of class w/dh
> 
> very croise w/h&m dress.  i felt very summery. ignore my messy home. we're moving.  the flipflops to the right are what i wore w/the dress during the day



Fun dress! Love the look!




chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*AEGIS*, you are so adorable! I love the dress and shoes on you.

*Chanel*liz*, I need your decorator, your home is gorgeous! I want that wallpaper and am going to search for something similar for my staircase.
I love the biancas too!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Going to try and catch up...

You look fantastic! That dress is a 10!


kittenslingerie said:


> I wore my watersnakes recently and snapped a few pics, wearing a Nicole Miller dress.




LOVED it! The Mignons & McQueen are a stunning combo! Can't wait for more photos 


jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!!
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.




You look stunning - truly very beautiful! Happy anniversary to both of you! What a lucky guy!


phiphi said:


> went out for my wedding anniversary on the weekend. i'm wearing black patent NPs and lady dior bag, which DH picked out.




It HAS been a while - you look great! At first I was like, are the bison REAL?! I love the Bianca on you!


r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile ladies...
> 
> Just want to start off by saying that you all look fabulous and beautiful here.
> 
> From Friday night (sorry for the poopy photo quality).
> 
> Levis jeans
> Wet Seal top
> Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia
> Patent Amethyst Biancas




You look great!


YaYa3 said:


> second chemo today.  vera wang leggings (the lower end vera yang!), anthropologie shirt, and my love flats.  my sister said i should have painted the bottom ... you can tell how much i've worn them!




FINALLY we get some outfit pics from you! You look fantastic! I think it's a wonderful pairing and you look HOT! I love it! Also, I think there is a rule that if you're starting school and moving, the messy home is part of the bargain 


AEGIS said:


> out to dinner and drinks to commiserate my first day of class w/dh
> 
> very croise w/h&m dress.  i felt very summery. ignore my messy home. we're moving.  the flipflops to the right are what i wore w/the dress during the day



Another fantastic look! Who is your photographer?! I love that you're consistently photographed modeling your clothes & shoes in different poses and in different rooms! Not that there is anything wrong with bathroom shots but the photoshoots are definitely the festive way to go. Thumbs up for always putting in the effort!! 


chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today


----------



## hunniesochic

AEGIS said:


> out to dinner and drinks to commiserate my first day of class w/dh
> 
> very croise w/h&m dress.  i felt very summery. ignore my messy home. we're moving.  the flipflops to the right are what i wore w/the dress during the day


pretty!



chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today


gorgeous as usual!


----------



## hunniesochic

YaYa3 said:


> second chemo today.  vera wang leggings (the lower end vera yang!), anthropologie shirt, and my love flats.  my sister said i should have painted the bottom ... you can tell how much i've worn them!


you look awesome!!!


----------



## phiphi

missgiannina said:


> beautiful dress, congrats on your anniversary!


 
thank you missgiannina!



heiress-ox said:


> perfection  that dress is just beautiful, and there's nothing I love more than a monochromatic look - happy anniversary!


 
thank you heiress!! 



AEGIS said:


> out to dinner and drinks to commiserate my first day of class w/dh
> 
> very croise w/h&m dress. i felt very summery. ignore my messy home. we're moving. the flipflops to the right are what i wore w/the dress during the day


 
very cute! i have always loved the very croise, and you wear them beautifully!



chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today


really love that dress chanel! another great outfit!




megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit Phiphi. I hope that you had a wonderful anniversary.


 
thank you dear meg. we had a great night out!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Going to try and catch up...
> 
> You look stunning - truly very beautiful! Happy anniversary to both of you! What a lucky guy!


 
awww! thank you schnauzercrazy! i'm a really lucky girl too!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

beagly911 said:


> We're going to dinner at a nice not formal restaurant at the National harbor in DC...on a Tuesday, the restaurant is very nice but not a "formal" occasion...really nice but not over the top - my thought only.


 

Hmmm, I'm not sure National Harbor has the kind of dining establishments where one might dress up so to speak. Grace's Mandarin is probably the only one where wearing a dress and heels wouldn't make you feel some type of way about the next table wearing jeans and flip flops-if it's there though, the floor is hard as hell (cement) and there's a big stairwell. The Gaylord is pretty snazzy and people sometimes dress there for the restaurants inside. Anywhere else, because it's a mid-week summer night, your dress might seem a bit formal. I can't tell the material, but it seems casual enough to pull of the neat, well dressed dinner look. Have fun!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> out to dinner and drinks to commiserate my first day of class w/dh
> 
> very croise w/h&m dress. i felt very summery. ignore my messy home. we're moving. the flipflops to the right are what i wore w/the dress during the day


 
how adorable are you? lol i remember when you posted the pic of this dress-glad you got it, it's a perfect match! I always call them the Charlotte shoes, they're so cute for summer!


----------



## jenayb

It's a Panier kinda day! artyhat:

Black/Black Panier 120
Perforated Balenciaga City
French Connection Dress


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> It's a Panier kinda day! artyhat:
> 
> Black/Black Panier 120
> Perforated Balenciaga City
> French Connection Dress



Lovely but there is a certain shoe with a bit of blue that would look absolutely dreamy with that....


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Lovely but there is a certain shoe with a bit of blue that would look absolutely dreamy with that....


 
Hey now, that's totally office appropriate, right???


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Hey now, that's totally office appropriate, right???



appropriate-shmapropriate... after what you went through securing them, I'd want to hold them and never let them go. I hope their first day on your tootsies is very, very special


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> appropriate-shmapropriate... after what you went through securing them, I'd want to hold them and never let them go. I hope their first day on your tootsies is very, very special


 


Thank you.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Yes, I realize I'm super behind, but I was on vacation.  

1.  You're GORGEOUS!
2.  That dress is GORGEOUS!
3.  The dress matches the shoes PERFECTLY!
4.  Does stop staring sizing match Bettie Page sizing?

Thanks!!!




Hipployta said:


> Random pic from this weekend
> 
> Stop Staring dress and Mago


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Hey now, that's totally office appropriate, right???




wait wait--hol' hol' hol' up--whoa there!!!!! @ your avi!!! when did this happen?!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Ladies!  I just finished scrolling through 35 pages of pure AWESOMENESS!!! I can't even begin to say how much I had missed my daily tPF fix while on vacation.  It's nice to be back!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> wait wait--hol' hol' hol' up--whoa there!!!!! @ your avi!!! when did this happen?!


----------



## jenayb

mmmoussighi said:


> Ladies! I just finished scrolling through 35 pages of pure AWESOMENESS!!! I can't even begin to say how much I had missed my daily tPF fix while on vacation. It's nice to be back!


 
Welcome back!!


----------



## beagly911

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure National Harbor has the kind of dining establishments where one might dress up so to speak. Grace's Mandarin is probably the only one where wearing a dress and heels wouldn't make you feel some type of way about the next table wearing jeans and flip flops-if it's there though, the floor is hard as hell (cement) and there's a big stairwell. The Gaylord is pretty snazzy and people sometimes dress there for the restaurants inside. Anywhere else, because it's a mid-week summer night, your dress might seem a bit formal. I can't tell the material, but it seems casual enough to pull of the neat, well dressed dinner look. Have fun!


 
Thank you all ladies, as it turned out I didn't go because of the earthquake - I am not battling the beltway during this, the drivers are crazy enough on a normal day! :lolots:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> I'm really very sorry about the crap quality of this pic, but I promised an outfit pic with the Chartreuse 8 Mignons 150. I wore them out to my Barneys SA's 30th birthday last night. Whew - great time!! artyhat:
> 
> Worn with Halston Heritage and McQueen.


 
GORGEOUS!!!!

Everyone looks so great!


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> it's a panier kinda day! artyhat:
> 
> Black/black panier 120
> perforated balenciaga city
> french connection dress



fab-you-lous!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> Everyone looks so great!


 


hunniesochic said:


> fab-you-lous!


----------



## dbeth

Wow ladies, this thread is one of the fastest moving---can't keep up!  Everyone looks fabulous!

Aegis---I have the Very Croise as well but in the red/nude/gold color combo & I love them!  The pink/white combo matches your dress perfectly.


----------



## mmmoussighi

jenaywins said:


> Welcome back!!


 
Thanks, J'enay!!!  PS - love your new addition!!!


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> It's a Panier kinda day! artyhat:
> 
> Black/Black Panier 120
> Perforated Balenciaga City
> French Connection Dress


 This is one of my favorite looks, casual but not too casual and so chic. I love the cobalt bbag as a pop of color. You look fabulous btw.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thank you all ladies, as it turned out I didn't go because of the earthquake - I am not battling the beltway during this, the drivers are crazy enough on a normal day! :lolots:


 Oh that is too bad, though totally understand. I use to hate the traffic in DC of course I traded it for LA traffic not much better.


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> This is one of my favorite looks, casual but not too casual and so chic. I love the cobalt bbag as a pop of color. You look fabulous btw.



Aw thanks honey!!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> It's a Panier kinda day! artyhat:
> 
> Black/Black Panier 120
> Perforated Balenciaga City
> French Connection Dress


 
Love the outfit and Paniers *jenay*!!!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> Love the outfit and Paniers *jenay*!!!



Thanks, honey! Every time I see you bump the outfit thread, I get excited to see Pigalles.


----------



## Hipployta

mmmoussighi said:


> Yes, I realize I'm super behind, but I was on vacation.
> 
> 1.  You're GORGEOUS!
> 2.  That dress is GORGEOUS!
> 3.  The dress matches the shoes PERFECTLY!
> 4.  Does stop staring sizing match Bettie Page sizing?
> 
> Thanks!!!



1,2,3, Thanks!
4 Hmm, for the most part but some fabrics or cuts size smaller


----------



## cts900

*j'enay*: I have a girl crush, j.  Just look at you! 

*chanel*: Always stunning.  

*AEGIS*: I have that dress too!!!!!  But it doesn't look nuthin' like that on me.  WOWZA!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> It's a Panier kinda day! artyhat:
> 
> Black/Black Panier 120
> Perforated Balenciaga City
> French Connection Dress



Jenay,

So cute!!!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;19753355 said:
			
		

> Jenay,
> 
> So cute!!!



 I seriously get SO excited whenever you pop up.


----------



## AEGIS

hunniesochic said:


> pretty!



thanks!




phiphi said:


> very cute! i have always loved the very croise, and you wear them beautifully!







kittenslingerie said:


> AEGIS, you are so adorable! I love the dress and shoes on you.






aoqtpi said:


> Fun dress! Love the look!







megt10 said:


> I so love your outfit and those shoes. You look fabulous Aegis.







dbeth said:


> Aegis---I have the Very Croise as well but in the red/nude/gold color  combo & I love them!  The pink/white combo matches your dress  perfectly.








cts900 said:


> AEGIS: I have that dress too!!!!! But it doesn't look nuthin' like that on me. WOWZA!





thanks ladies!


----------



## Jönathan

Jenay, you're such a sweetie!!

I'm so glad that you and all the ladies here on TPF don't mind having a fashion forward gentleman and self-proclaimed CL addict hanging around here all the time.


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;19753584 said:
			
		

> Jenay, you're such a sweetie!!
> 
> I'm so glad that you and all the ladies here on TPF don't mind having a fashion forward gentleman and self-proclaimed CL addict hanging around here all the time.



Oh please. You don't hang around near enough.


----------



## Flip88

chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today



Such style. The nude Bianca's look so good on you.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> wait wait--hol' *hol' hol' up*--whoa there!!!!! @ your avi!!! when did this happen?!



.... aaaaaaaaand the lyrics to the "Next Episode" go swirling through my head... Naturally, this song was on my playlist back in the day. J'enay, chime in - I know you had it too!


----------



## juicyjeans

AEGIS said:


> out to dinner and drinks to commiserate my first day of class w/dh
> 
> very croise w/h&m dress. i felt very summery. ignore my messy home. we're moving. the flipflops to the right are what i wore w/the dress during the day


 
I love those Very Croise *AEGIS *definitely Summery! You look great



chanel*liz said:


> nude bianca today


 
Beautiful as always *Liz*


----------



## AEGIS

juicyjeans said:


> I love those Very Croise *AEGIS *definitely Summery! You look great
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always *Liz*




thanks


----------



## lawgirl78

It's been forever since I've posted anything in here, by inspired by our *YaYa*  who exudes such  grace and elegance, I thought I'd try my hand at a couple outfit pics. 
This is just a usual work outfit for me from yesterday, DVF dress and Nude Patent Yoyos





Today is a Jeans for Charity day. I always have a hard time wearing jeans to the office since I never know what to pair them with so it's still "office appropriate." 
DVF top and CoH skinnies with my Bilbaos






Thank you lovely ladies for letting me share! I doubt I'll be a regular, since I'm such a spaz in the mornings I'm lucky I get two of the same shoe on, but I always love coming to this thread and looking for inspiration.


----------



## buzzytoes

Lawgirl I love that DVF dress! You look gorgeous in both outfits!!!


----------



## rdgldy

lawgirl, you look very chic in your DVFs and CLs.  

Today I am wearing Rugby long shorts with a grey tee and my silver sometimes.


----------



## dbeth

rdgldy said:


> lawgirl, you look very chic in your DVFs and CLs.
> 
> Today I am wearing Rugby long shorts with a grey tee and my silver sometimes.



Love those yellow shorts---so cute!!!! You look great!!!!!





lawgirl78 said:


> It's been forever since I've posted anything in here, by inspired by our *YaYa*  who exudes such  grace and elegance, I thought I'd try my hand at a couple outfit pics.
> This is just a usual work outfit for me from yesterday, DVF dress and Nude Patent Yoyos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a Jeans for Charity day. I always have a hard time wearing jeans to the office since I never know what to pair them with so it's still "office appropriate."
> DVF top and CoH skinnies with my Bilbaos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies for letting me share! I doubt I'll be a regular, since I'm such a spaz in the mornings I'm lucky I get two of the same shoe on, but I always love coming to this thread and looking for inspiration.




I almost bought that DVF dress on Ebay a few months ago-----I just love it!!  Now that I see a modeling pic (which by the way you have a beautiful figure), I may just go ahead and buy it!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thank you *buzzy*, *rdgldy* and *dbeth*! If I do post on here more often, it will probably almost always be DVF or JCrew + CLs. Sort of fool proof for someone like me 
I love your outfit *rdgldy*! I really like the cut of those shorts, and the color is amazing. Looks great with your sometimes, which is one of my favorite styles.
Thanks *dbeth* for saying that.  Buy the dress, you can't go wrong! It's a great style to have, the cut is very flattering. I've had this dress over a year now and whenever I wear it it always gets complimented. I just adore DVF  That woman knows how to create dresses to flatter women's figures.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* lawgirl* and *dbeth*!


----------



## hunniesochic

lawgirl78 said:


> It's been forever since I've posted anything in here, by inspired by our *YaYa*  who exudes such  grace and elegance, I thought I'd try my hand at a couple outfit pics.
> This is just a usual work outfit for me from yesterday, DVF dress and Nude Patent Yoyos
> 
> 
> Today is a Jeans for Charity day. I always have a hard time wearing jeans to the office since I never know what to pair them with so it's still "office appropriate."
> DVF top and CoH skinnies with my Bilbaos
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies for letting me share! I doubt I'll be a regular, since I'm such a spaz in the mornings I'm lucky I get two of the same shoe on, but I always love coming to this thread and looking for inspiration.


work chic! absolutely love it


----------



## hunniesochic

rdgldy said:


> lawgirl, you look very chic in your DVFs and CLs.
> 
> Today I am wearing Rugby long shorts with a grey tee and my silver sometimes.


what a combination of colors! pretty!


----------



## amazigrace

*law, and L.,* you both look beautiful!
Love both outfits, Law - they are both so beautiful.
I love anything DVF, even though I don't own a 
single thing! Ha! You look amazing, for sure!

L., love those yellow shorts on you. And the Sometimes
look great with them. You certainly have that chic style
going on! xoxo


----------



## phiphi

lawgirl78 said:


> It's been forever since I've posted anything in here, by inspired by our *YaYa*  who exudes such grace and elegance, I thought I'd try my hand at a couple outfit pics.
> This is just a usual work outfit for me from yesterday, DVF dress and Nude Patent Yoyos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a Jeans for Charity day. I always have a hard time wearing jeans to the office since I never know what to pair them with so it's still "office appropriate."
> DVF top and CoH skinnies with my Bilbaos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies for letting me share! I doubt I'll be a regular, since I'm such a spaz in the mornings I'm lucky I get two of the same shoe on, but I always love coming to this thread and looking for inspiration.


 
OOHH - i totally love both looks on you!! i'd love be a spaz if i could look like you!! 




buzzytoes said:


> Lawgirl I love that DVF dress! You look gorgeous in both outfits!!!


 


rdgldy said:


> lawgirl, you look very chic in your DVFs and CLs.
> 
> Today I am wearing Rugby long shorts with a grey tee and my silver sometimes.


 
*L *- love the pop of colour with the shorts! very summery and fun! great outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

rdgldy said:


> Today I am wearing Rugby long shorts with a grey tee and my silver sometimes.


 
cute!



lawgirl78 said:


> It's been forever since I've posted anything in here, by inspired by our *YaYa*  who exudes such grace and elegance, I thought I'd try my hand at a couple outfit pics.
> This is just a usual work outfit for me from yesterday, DVF dress and Nude Patent Yoyos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a Jeans for Charity day. I always have a hard time wearing jeans to the office since I never know what to pair them with so it's still "office appropriate."
> DVF top and CoH skinnies with my Bilbaos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies for letting me share! I doubt I'll be a regular, since I'm such a spaz in the mornings I'm lucky I get two of the same shoe on, but I always love coming to this thread and looking for inspiration.


 love your dvf dress! great outfit with the bilbaos!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*lawgirl:* The Lune looks AMAZING on you!  And I am sure your jeans outfit hit a homerun at the office as well.  

*rdgldy:* Love the yellow of your shorts!  So cute, yet casual!


----------



## lawgirl78

(I've always loved this smiley!)
Thank you ladies for all your kind comments. It really means a lot since I admire your style on here all the time.
Sadly, there probably won't be any outfit pics for the next few days as we brace for the hurricane, unless there's a Hunter rainboots subforum somehwere...


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *duke, dezy, phi* and *amazi*.
*lawgirl*, I am right there with you in my rainboots!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*lawgirl,* awww, you are so sweet and it's AWESOME to see you on here.  it's been such a long, long time.  i think you look just wonderful in your DVF and yoyo's.  the whole outfit goes together so beautifully.  i love the casual look, too.  always been a big fan of the bilboa's.  

*L,* you rock the shorts!  what an adorable outfit, my friend.


----------



## aoqtpi

Leaving for law school tomorrow - I feel like I won't have many occasions to wear these spike LPs over the next three years, so I had to throw them on one last time while I pack! 










Ignore the belly pooch; I've been so stressed about leaving that I haven't been working out as hard as I'd like to. Plus the tornado warnings have been interfering with my running schedule


----------



## aoqtpi

lawgirl78 said:


> It's been forever since I've posted anything in here, by inspired by our *YaYa*  who exudes such  grace and elegance, I thought I'd try my hand at a couple outfit pics.
> This is just a usual work outfit for me from yesterday, DVF dress and Nude Patent Yoyos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a Jeans for Charity day. I always have a hard time wearing jeans to the office since I never know what to pair them with so it's still "office appropriate."
> DVF top and CoH skinnies with my Bilbaos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies for letting me share! I doubt I'll be a regular, since I'm such a spaz in the mornings I'm lucky I get two of the same shoe on, but I always love coming to this thread and looking for inspiration.



Lovely! I want Bilbaos! You look fantastic in them!


----------



## dbeth

lawgirl78 said:


> Thank you *buzzy*, *rdgldy* and *dbeth*! If I do post on here more often, it will probably almost always be DVF or JCrew + CLs. Sort of fool proof for someone like me
> I love your outfit *rdgldy*! I really like the cut of those shorts, and the color is amazing. Looks great with your sometimes, which is one of my favorite styles.
> Thanks *dbeth* for saying that.  Buy the dress, you can't go wrong! It's a great style to have, the cut is very flattering. I've had this dress over a year now and whenever I wear it it always gets complimented. I just adore DVF  That woman knows how to create dresses to flatter women's figures.




Doesn't she?!  I love her too. I just wish I would wear the dresses I have rather than always looking for more!!   We might be dress twins in the near future. :greengrin:


----------



## dbeth

aoqtpi said:


> Leaving for law school tomorrow - I feel like I won't have many occasions to wear these spike LPs over the next three years, so I had to throw them on one last time while I pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the belly pooch; I've been so stressed about leaving that I haven't been working out as hard as I'd like to. Plus the tornado warnings have been interfering with my running schedule



Gorgeous combo----red & black.   You look fab and I love those spiked LP!!!


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> Leaving for law school tomorrow - I feel like I won't have many occasions to wear these spike LPs over the next three years, so I had to throw them on one last time while I pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the belly pooch; I've been so stressed about leaving that I haven't been working out as hard as I'd like to. Plus the tornado warnings have been interfering with my running schedule



Lovely!!  Good luck with law school!  You'll be the best dressed lawyer in Toronto!! 

XD  It's was a tornado watch though but everyone was freaking out~ I didn't feel the quake either but apparently some ppl here did?!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Leaving for law school tomorrow - I feel like I won't have many occasions to wear these spike LPs over the next three years, so I had to throw them on one last time while I pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the belly pooch; I've been so stressed about leaving that I haven't been working out as hard as I'd like to. Plus the tornado warnings have been interfering with my running schedule



Ayyyyyooooo!!!!!


----------



## Vixxen

jenaywins said:


> Ayyyyyooooo!!!!!



Ditto on that comment...AAAAYYYYOOOOOOO! HOT WOMAN ALERT, HOT WOMAN ALERT! HIDE YO DADS, HIDE YO MAN, HIDE YO KIDS! Looking great girl!


----------



## megt10

lawgirl78 said:


> It's been forever since I've posted anything in here, by inspired by our *YaYa*  who exudes such  grace and elegance, I thought I'd try my hand at a couple outfit pics.
> This is just a usual work outfit for me from yesterday, DVF dress and Nude Patent Yoyos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a Jeans for Charity day. I always have a hard time wearing jeans to the office since I never know what to pair them with so it's still "office appropriate."
> DVF top and CoH skinnies with my Bilbaos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies for letting me share! I doubt I'll be a regular, since I'm such a spaz in the mornings I'm lucky I get two of the same shoe on, but I always love coming to this thread and looking for inspiration.


 Tou look fabulous Lawgirl. I love the dress it is so perfect on you.


----------



## megt10

rdgldy said:


> lawgirl, you look very chic in your DVFs and CLs.
> 
> Today I am wearing Rugby long shorts with a grey tee and my silver sometimes.


 Totally cute outfit. Love the shoes.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Leaving for law school tomorrow - I feel like I won't have many occasions to wear these spike LPs over the next three years, so I had to throw them on one last time while I pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the belly pooch; I've been so stressed about leaving that I haven't been working out as hard as I'd like to. Plus the tornado warnings have been interfering with my running schedule


Great outfit, good luck in law school.


----------



## buzzytoes

Had to go to a sales tax seminar this morning for work so I figured I'd take an opportunity to wear my CLs! Please excuse the paint mess in the background. 
American Eagle top, Express jeans and Metal Patent Ron Rons.


----------



## lawgirl78

Thank you again ladies for your kind words and compliments, it means a lot, especially since I don't come around here all that often. 

*dbeth* be my DVF twin! I guarantee you'll love it. I have no problem on spending on items that are flattering AND work appropriate. It's a hard combo sometimes, especially when I usually live in boring suits.
*meg10* I just wanted to say your DVF collection is absolutely TDF!
*aoqtpi* good luck in law school! I'm a lawyer too! I think there's quite a few of us on here.
*buzzy* I  the metal patent ron rons! They're one of my favorite pairs. You've given me a new idea of how to wear them!
It's quiet here this week with vacations and such, I'm the only one in my group left in the office, so I have some extra time and the ladies room to myself! Next week it's back to chaos, and suits.  
Here's my outfit today, my "calm before the storm" outfit:
Banana Republic dress and luggage patent yoyo zeppas, which are a total go-to shoe for me in the warm weather






And always  *YaYa*! I can't wait to see more of your outfit pics!


----------



## cts900

*lawgirl:* Everything is lovely but your BR dress is such a stunner.  I love this look on you sooooo much! 
*buzzy:* Your top is so cute.  Perfect casual look.  
*aoqtpi*: Your body is outrageous.  No one is ever going to be able to focus in your classes! Good luck, babe.   
*rdgldy*: LOVE the yellow.  So summer perfect!


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks Lawgirl. Love your dress again! If I had any style it would be just like yours!

Thanks cts! I live in WY so the only way I get to wear CLs is casual style.


----------



## megt10

lawgirl78 said:


> Thank you again ladies for your kind words and compliments, it means a lot, especially since I don't come around here all that often.
> 
> *dbeth* be my DVF twin! I guarantee you'll love it. I have no problem on spending on items that are flattering AND work appropriate. It's a hard combo sometimes, especially when I usually live in boring suits.
> *meg10* I just wanted to say your DVF collection is absolutely TDF!
> *aoqtpi* good luck in law school! I'm a lawyer too! I think there's quite a few of us on here.
> *buzzy* I  the metal patent ron rons! They're one of my favorite pairs. You've given me a new idea of how to wear them!
> It's quiet here this week with vacations and such, I'm the only one in my group left in the office, so I have some extra time and the ladies room to myself! Next week it's back to chaos, and suits.
> Here's my outfit today, my "calm before the storm" outfit:
> Banana Republic dress and luggage patent yoyo zeppas, which are a total go-to shoe for me in the warm weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And always  *YaYa*! I can't wait to see more of your outfit pics!


 
Another winner! I am going to join Beth in the hunt for that DVF dress. I just love it.


----------



## rdgldy

*megt10*, thank you!!
*lawgirl*, another wonderful look, especially your reference to "the calm before the storm"!  Stay safe and keep those shoes dry.


----------



## rdgldy

*Buzzy,* I love the casual + CLs look!


----------



## phiphi

*buzzy and lawgirl* - i love seeing you two posting here! you both look so amazing and i hope we see more fantastic outfits from you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Buzzy:* I wouldn't be focusing on the seminar, because I'd be mesmerized by your gorgeous shoes!  

*lawgirl:* I am so glad you don't work at my firm, because I'd get no work done staring at you! 

*aoqtpi:* Shake it while you can hot girl, because you're going to be trading those LPs in for Simples and suits for law school.


----------



## amazigrace

*buzzy and lawgirl,* you both look amazing!
SO good to see you both posting! Please keep it up!

I'm wearing my nude new simples with
J. Crew top and belt, and J Brand cargos.
Plus, my brand new today Bal coq Velo
with rgghw, thanks to *carla!* When
she got hers, I knew I had to have one. 
The color is so close to CL red and is
beautiful IRL!


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww thanks Duke!! 

Phi I only have two pairs in my collection currently so you would be sick to death if I kept posting outfit pics LOL

Thanks Laurie!!


----------



## amazigrace

oops, forgot to attach the photo.


----------



## buzzytoes

amazigrace said:


> *buzzy and lawgirl,* you both look amazing!
> SO good to see you both posting! Please keep it up!
> 
> I'm wearing my nude new simples with
> J. Crew top and belt, and J Brand cargos.
> Plus, my brand new today Bal coq Velo
> with rgghw, thanks to *carla!* When
> she got hers, I knew I had to have one.
> The color is so close to CL red and is
> beautiful IRL!


 

Thanks amazi!! Did you forget to attach your pic?


----------



## buzzytoes

amazigrace said:


> Oops, forgot to attach the pic.


 
Gorgeous! Love the black and white and red!


----------



## rdgldy

*Amazi*, you look amazing!!! I love your look and your new Velo is to die for!!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thank you *cts900*, *buzzy*, *megt10*, *rdgldy*, *phiphi*, *amazigrace* and *Duke*! 

It's difficult being a lawyer, or any professional, and staying within a dress code, but also trying to be feminine. There's a line though, and I hope never to cross it. Many of you ladies here, *phi* and *Duke* for example, have really inspired me when it comes to work-appropriate outfits. 

*megt10* I'll tell you the same as I did *dbeth* and say get the dress! I wish I knew if it came in other prints/colors as I'd love one that I could wear in the fall/winter season. 

Your outfit is fantastic *amazi*! I love the stripes with the cargos and I  over your Bal! That color is beyond gorgeous! You and *buzzy* have given me ideas on how to pair my CLs with some casual looks.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*amazi:* You look simply AMAZING!


----------



## megt10

amazigrace said:


> oops, forgot to attach the photo.


 You look great and I love the Velo w/ RGGH. The Velo is my new favorite style I have two already, Mimosa w/GSH and Black w/ GCH. Yours is TDF!


----------



## megt10

lawgirl78 said:


> Thank you *cts900*, *buzzy*, *megt10*, *rdgldy*, *phiphi*, *amazigrace* and *Duke*!
> 
> It's difficult being a lawyer, or any professional, and staying within a dress code, but also trying to be feminine. There's a line though, and I hope never to cross it. Many of you ladies here, *phi* and *Duke* for example, have really inspired me when it comes to work-appropriate outfits.
> 
> *megt10* I'll tell you the same as I did *dbeth* and say get the dress! I wish I knew if it came in other prints/colors as I'd love one that I could wear in the fall/winter season.
> 
> Your outfit is fantastic *amazi*! I love the stripes with the cargos and I  over your Bal! That color is beyond gorgeous! You and *buzzy* have given me ideas on how to pair my CLs with some casual looks.


 
I will be looking for the dress. Could you tell me the name? Does it run TTS? This forum is great for fashion inspiration though not so much for the wallet. 
I remember how difficult it was to dress in an appropriate manner for the office and yet still look and feel feminine. You are doing a great job of it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I will be looking for the dress. Could you tell me the name? Does it run TTS? This forum is great for fashion inspiration though not so much for the wallet.
> I remember how difficult it was to dress in an appropriate manner for the office and yet still look and feel feminine. You are doing a great job of it.




It is DVF.  Lune in Orientalist Diamonds print.


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *Duke*! You beat me to it.
As far as sizing I would say it's TTS, all my DVF dresses are 4, and tops I'm usually a 2. I hope that helps *meg*


----------



## aoqtpi

dbeth said:


> Gorgeous combo----red & black.   You look fab and I love those spiked LP!!!



Thank you! I've always loved red and black together.




Nolia said:


> Lovely!!  Good luck with law school!  You'll be the best dressed lawyer in Toronto!!
> 
> XD  It's was a tornado watch though but everyone was freaking out~ I didn't feel the quake either but apparently some ppl here did?!



Thanks, that's the plan! Just gotta tough it through school first!

I didn't feel it either!



jenaywins said:


> Ayyyyyooooo!!!!!







megt10 said:


> Great outfit, good luck in law school.



Thanks love!



buzzytoes said:


> Had to go to a sales tax seminar this morning for work so I figured I'd take an opportunity to wear my CLs! Please excuse the paint mess in the background.
> American Eagle top, Express jeans and Metal Patent Ron Rons.




Lovely!



lawgirl78 said:


> Thank you again ladies for your kind words and compliments, it means a lot, especially since I don't come around here all that often.
> *aoqtpi* good luck in law school! I'm a lawyer too! I* think there's quite a few of us on here.*



Yes, I had noticed that too! I'm really nervous about school, but I hope it'll be okay.

You look fantastic!



cts900 said:


> *aoqtpi*: Your body is outrageous.  No one is ever going to be able to focus in your classes! Good luck, babe.



Thank you; you're too kind!



Dukeprincess said:


> *aoqtpi:* Shake it while you can hot girl, because you're going to be trading those LPs in for Simples and suits for law school.



Haha yeah, I thought that's what it might come too. Luckily I have my Ron Rons  




amazigrace said:


> oops, forgot to attach the photo.



Great outfit! Love the Bal too!


----------



## cts900

*amazi*! I love, love, love the stripes.  And your Bal is heavenly.


----------



## cts900

on my way out with the girls for happy hour in camel VPs


----------



## kat99

From my blog - lavender python Decolletes!


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Leaving for law school tomorrow - I feel like I won't have many occasions to wear these spike LPs over the next three years, so I had to throw them on one last time while I pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the belly pooch; I've been so stressed about leaving that I haven't been working out as hard as I'd like to. Plus the tornado warnings have been interfering with my running schedule



I have a girl crush on you!  you look super hot!


----------



## PeepToe

cts900 said:


> on my way out with the girls for happy hour in camel VPs



Daaang....you look amazing!


----------



## heiress-ox

cts900 said:


> on my way out with the girls for happy hour in camel VPs



Great outfit, I love casual looks with CLs!



kat99 said:


> From my blog - lavender python Decolletes!



This outfit is just so beautiful & feminine, I adore the lavender python!




aoqtpi said:


> Leaving for law school tomorrow - I feel like I won't have many occasions to wear these spike LPs over the next three years, so I had to throw them on one last time while I pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the belly pooch; I've been so stressed about leaving that I haven't been working out as hard as I'd like to. Plus the tornado warnings have been interfering with my running schedule



Hot! You can never go wrong with red & black (with CLs) so coordinated, good luck in law school!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Another winner! I am going to join Beth in the hunt for that DVF dress. I just love it.



  Looks like we'll be modeling in the DVF thread in the near future!




buzzytoes said:


> Had to go to a sales tax seminar this morning for work so I figured I'd take an opportunity to wear my CLs! Please excuse the paint mess in the background.
> American Eagle top, Express jeans and Metal Patent Ron Rons.





amazigrace said:


> oops, forgot to attach the photo.



Very cute casual look!!! 





cts900 said:


> on my way out with the girls for happy hour in camel VPs



Love your casual look too!! And your camel VP's!!  The color looks like my nude VP's.





kat99 said:


> From my blog - lavender python Decolletes!




WOW!! Stunning!!! I absolutely love your dress and lav. python Decolletes!!


----------



## IslandSpice

YaYa3 said:


> second chemo today. vera wang leggings (the lower end vera yang!), anthropologie shirt, and my love flats. my sister said i should have painted the bottom ... you can tell how much i've worn them!


 
You take my breath away


----------



## Nolia

*I went to visit my friend who was working the MU booth over at the Victoria's Secret event at Yorkdale today.  Decided to get one of those token photos done LOL.  

Wore my Very Croise~*


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> It is DVF. Lune in Orientalist Diamonds print.


 


lawgirl78 said:


> Thanks *Duke*! You beat me to it.
> As far as sizing I would say it's TTS, all my DVF dresses are 4, and tops I'm usually a 2. I hope that helps *meg*


 Thank you both! I am on the hunt, lol. If anyone finds this dress in a size 2 or even a 4 please let me know.:help:


----------



## Nolia

cts900 said:


> on my way out with the girls for happy hour in camel VPs



Classic look with just the right shine!!



kat99 said:


> From my blog - lavender python Decolletes!



Wow, you can really see the texture from here!! Beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

Everyone looks just great!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> on my way out with the girls for happy hour in camel VPs


 You look so great hope you have a good time.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *I went to visit my friend who was working the MU booth over at the Victoria's Secret event at Yorkdale today. Decided to get one of those token photos done LOL. *
> 
> *Wore my Very Croise~*


 Beautiful outfit and I love those shoes!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> on my way out with the girls for happy hour in camel VPs



 

Your body is _ridiculous_ mama!!


----------



## hunniesochic

Nolia said:


> *I went to visit my friend who was working the MU booth over at the Victoria's Secret event at Yorkdale today.  Decided to get one of those token photos done LOL.
> 
> Wore my Very Croise~*


those are hot and you look great!


----------



## hunniesochic

cts900 said:


> on my way out with the girls for happy hour in camel VPs


very nice 



kat99 said:


> From my blog - lavender python Decolletes!


those are gorgeous and your dress is beautiful


----------



## hunniesochic

lawgirl78 said:


> You've given me a new idea of how to wear them!
> It's quiet here this week with vacations and such, I'm the only one in my group left in the office, so I have some extra time and the ladies room to myself! Next week it's back to chaos, and suits.
> Here's my outfit today, my "calm before the storm" outfit:
> Banana Republic dress and luggage patent yoyo zeppas, which are a total go-to shoe for me in the warm weather


work chic 



amazigrace said:


> oops, forgot to attach the photo.


you look wonderful


----------



## amazigrace

Thank you, everyone!

*cts,* you are disappearing before my eyes! You look
AMAZING!

*nolia,* love the very croise and the beautiful picture!


----------



## cts900

*kat*, your dress is beautiful.

*Nolia*, that pucture is so fun!  you look great. 

Thank you *amazi, hunnie, jenay, meg, Nolia, dbeth, heiress-ox*, and *PeepToe*! You are just what I needed this morning, ladies .


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts:* WOWZA  Your body is sick, woman!

*Kat:* Those shoes are amazing.

*Nolia:*  the VCs.


----------



## elitebysl

here is my outfit for the day and evening, i will go to dinner with b/f for my bestfriends bday...me in black patent pigalle 100.


----------



## icecreamom

^ Very pretty


----------



## rdgldy

*elite*, what a great look.  Who designed your blouse?


----------



## elitebysl

Rdgldy, thanks, it's by malene birger 
Icecreamom. Thanks


----------



## elitebysl

rdgldy said:


> *elite*, what a great look.  Who designed your blouse?



Malene birger


----------



## amazigrace

*elite,* I agree with everyone else - you
look amazing. I, too, love your top!


----------



## laleeza

elitebysl said:


> here is my outfit for the day and evening, i will go to dinner with b/f for my bestfriends bday...me in black patent pigalle 100.



LOVE this outfit!


----------



## heiress-ox

elitebysl said:


> here is my outfit for the day and evening, i will go to dinner with b/f for my bestfriends bday...me in black patent pigalle 100.



Great outfit, I love your top!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks!  I love it!


----------



## cts900

you look beautiful, *elite*.


----------



## Nolia

megt10 said:


> Beautiful outfit and I love those shoes!





hunniesochic said:


> those are hot and you look great!





amazigrace said:


> *nolia,* love the very croise and the beautiful picture!





cts900 said:


> *Nolia*, that pucture is so fun!  you look great.





Dukeprincess said:


> *Nolia:*  the VCs.


----------



## megt10

I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.



Alessandra!  I love it with the Miss Clichys.  I still haven't worn my Alessandra.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Alessandra!  I love it with the Miss Clichys.  I still haven't worn my Alessandra.


 That is too funny Duke. Your modeling pics were the reason I had to hunt it down. I love this dress it is so comfy especially when it is really hot out. I have worn it several times now. Then again I have plenty of others that haven't seen the light of day yet I still buy more :shame:.


----------



## cts900

*meg*, you look so lovely.  you could not have chosen a perfect combo.


----------



## heiress-ox

megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.



Perfect combo! Those Miss Clichy's are just TDF


----------



## msohm

elitebysl said:


> here is my outfit for the day and evening, i will go to dinner with b/f for my bestfriends bday...me in black patent pigalle 100.



You look lovely!



megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.



That dress + those shoes = perfect match!


----------



## cts900

Dukeprincess said:


> *cts:* WOWZA  Your body is sick, woman!
> 
> *Kat:* Those shoes are amazing.
> 
> *Nolia:*  the VCs.



I heart you, babe.  Thank you :kiss:.


----------



## elitebysl

amazigrace said:


> *elite,* I agree with everyone else - you
> look amazing. I, too, love your top!


Thanks amazigrace


laleeza said:


> LOVE this outfit!


Thank you laleeza



heiress-ox said:


> Great outfit, I love your top!


thanks heiress


rdgldy said:


> thanks!  I love it!


me too! 


cts900 said:


> you look beautiful, *elite*.


Thanks cts


----------



## elitebysl

Thanks ihalhalha


----------



## hunniesochic

elitebysl said:


> here is my outfit for the day and evening, i will go to dinner with b/f for my bestfriends bday...me in black patent pigalle 100.



you look cute.



megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.



very beautiful


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.



Dear Meg,

I'm trying not to buy anymore shoes, so please do not post the Emerald Miss Clichy again. 

Love,

J 

LOL!! Girl you are perfection! That colour is killing me, smalls!!!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> *meg*, you look so lovely. you could not have chosen a perfect combo.


Thank you CTS you are always so very kind.



heiress-ox said:


> Perfect combo! Those Miss Clichy's are just TDF


 Thank you Heiress. They are my highest heel yet surprisingly easy to walk in.


ihalhaiha said:


> You look lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> That dress + those shoes = perfect match!


 
Thank you so much.



hunniesochic said:


> you look cute.
> 
> 
> 
> very beautiful


 Thanks Hunnie.


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> Dear Meg,
> 
> I'm trying not to buy anymore shoes, so please do not post the Emerald Miss Clichy again.
> 
> Love,
> 
> J
> 
> LOL!! Girl you are perfection! That colour is killing me, smalls!!!


 
You were the one who asked for a modeling shot . The color is gorgeous isn't it. Yes, I feel the same way and yet when I saw them they reached out grabed my cc and the rest was history.


----------



## laleeza

megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.



What a perfect combo! Just fab


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> You were the one who asked for a modeling shot . The color is gorgeous isn't it. Yes, I feel the same way and yet when I saw them they reached out grabed my cc and the rest was history.



Lol!! I know, girl - thank you so much for posting. They are honestly beautiful. Like -- I don't get crushes on shoes easily, but dangit that emerald is just stunning. You totally deserve them, and as with everything you wear them well. Your fashion sense is awesome!!!


----------



## megt10

laleeza said:


> What a perfect combo! Just fab


 Thank you Laleeza. I have several dresses that these shoes are really going to look great with. I really love them.


----------



## BattyBugs

Once again I'm about 30 pages behind. That's what a trip to Vegas will do...get me behind. I love looking at the outfit photos. You are all an inspiration.


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> Lol!! I know, girl - thank you so much for posting. They are honestly beautiful. Like -- I don't get crushes on shoes easily, but dangit that emerald is just stunning. You totally deserve them, and as with everything you wear them well. Your fashion sense is awesome!!!


 Dear J,

Will you be my new best friend 

,
M


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> Dear J,
> 
> Will you be my new best friend
> 
> ,
> M



Why yes!!


----------



## dc419

elitebysl said:


> here is my outfit for the day and evening, i will go to dinner with b/f for my bestfriends bday...me in black patent pigalle 100.


*elitebysl* Love the outfit! Very pretty!!



megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.


*megt10* I Love the color!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## flowergirly

elitebysl said:


> here is my outfit for the day and evening, i will go to dinner with b/f for my bestfriends bday...me in black patent pigalle 100.


Perfection!


----------



## AEGIS

elitebysl said:


> here is my outfit for the day and evening, i will go to dinner with b/f for my bestfriends bday...me in black patent pigalle 100.




lovely!




megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.




u are tying Duke for cl + dvf queen. i love it. 




Nolia said:


> *I went to visit my friend who was working the MU booth over at the Victoria's Secret event at Yorkdale today.  Decided to get one of those token photos done LOL.
> 
> Wore my Very Croise~*



twinsies!



cts900 said:


> on my way out with the girls for happy hour in camel VPs




nice drapey top


----------



## megt10

dc419 said:


> *elitebysl* Love the outfit! Very pretty!!
> 
> 
> *megt10* I Love the color!!! They are gorgeous!


 
Thank you E.


AEGIS said:


> lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u are tying Duke for cl + dvf queen. i love it.
> 
> Thanks Aegis, my CL addiction started in the DVF sub-forum that is for sure.


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> why yes!!


 Awesome


----------



## kvjohns614

megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.


 
Such a great, fun outfit, love it!!!


----------



## megt10

kvjohns614 said:


> Such a great, fun outfit, love it!!!


 Thanks so much.


----------



## dbeth

elitebysl said:


> here is my outfit for the day and evening, i will go to dinner with b/f for my bestfriends bday...me in black patent pigalle 100.



You look great in the pigalles!!




megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.




Meg---gorgeous combo!! The shoes match perfectly.   So sad that the Allesandra dress didn't fit me well. The broken waves print is one of my favorites.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> You look great in the pigalles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg---gorgeous combo!! The shoes match perfectly.   So sad that the Allesandra dress didn't fit me well. The broken waves print is one of my favorites.


 Thanks Beth, I love the shoes with the dress too. I have a few DVF among others that these shoes are going to work with. I love the dress because it gives me the illusion of having a curvier figure.


----------



## elitebysl

hunniesochic said:


> you look cute.
> Thanks hunnie
> 
> very beautiful





dc419 said:


> *elitebysl* Love the outfit! Very pretty!!
> thank dc
> 
> *megt10* I Love the color!!! They are gorgeous!





flowergirly said:


> Perfection!


thanks flower


AEGIS said:


> lovely!
> thanks aegis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look great in the pigalles!!
> 
> Thanks dbeth
Click to expand...


----------



## amazigrace

megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.



*meg,* I love the DVF dress and the Miss Clichys Such a yummy color!
You look wonderful, as always!


----------



## megt10

amazigrace said:


> *meg,* I love the DVF dress and the Miss Clichys Such a yummy color!
> You look wonderful, as always!


 Thanks so much I love the color too. I am always a sucker for a colored shoe, handbag or dress.


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> nice drapey top



Thank you so much, sweetie.


----------



## singsongjones

megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.


 
Super-cute, Megt10!! Looking hot


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth, I love the shoes with the dress too. I have a few DVF among others that these shoes are going to work with. I love the dress because it gives me the illusion of having a curvier figure.



Lol, & that's why I didn't look good in it---it gave me too many curves and I looked a lot bigger than I really am.


----------



## megt10

singsongjones said:


> Super-cute, Megt10!! Looking hot


 
Thanks so much singsong, that is very kind of you to say.



dbeth said:


> Lol, & that's why I didn't look good in it---it gave me too many curves and I looked a lot bigger than I really am.


  You have all the right curves in all the right places Beth. I always need a little help.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much singsong, that is very kind of you to say.
> 
> 
> You have all the right curves in all the right places Beth. I always need a little help.



Awww, thanks Meg.   It works against me though sometimes!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.


 
Another great combination!  I just ordered my first two DVF dresses...I'm hoping I can rock them half as good as you do!! :kiss:


----------



## myu3160

phiphi said:


> went out for my wedding anniversary on the weekend. i'm wearing black patent NPs and lady dior bag, which DH picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better picture of the dress


 
You look absoluetly STUNNING Phi! Gorgeous!


----------



## PANda_USC

Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.

Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .





















Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## rdgldy

panda,* OMG*!!!! Hawt!


----------



## chacci1

panda_usc said:


> playing with my new julien macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, :d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!!



love these dresses!!!  You look fab!


----------



## gymangel812

PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


OMG PANDA!!! they look amazing!! did you get the white one too?


----------



## hunniesochic

PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


pretty!! Love the detail of these dresses...hot!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Panda* - you are SO GORGEOUS!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Another great combination! I just ordered my first two DVF dresses...I'm hoping I can rock them half as good as you do!! :kiss:


 Oh Beagly, I can't wait to see them. Congratulations. Which dresses did you get? I know that you will look stunning in them.


----------



## megt10

PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 Gorgeous. What else can I say .


----------



## jenayb

PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Amazing!!


----------



## beagly911

PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 
Stunning!


----------



## lawgirl78

cts900 said:


> on my way out with the girls for happy hour in camel VPs


 
You look fabulous *cts*! I always admire your outfits when you post, you have such classy look. 



kat99 said:


> From my blog - lavender python Decolletes!


 
That dress is so beautiful, and those lavender python Decolletes! I don't think I've ever seen them before!



Nolia said:


> I went to visit my friend who was working the MU booth over at the Victoria's Secret event at Yorkdale today. Decided to get one of those token photos done LOL.
> 
> Wore my Very Croise~


 
I love the VC's in that colorway!



elitebysl said:


> here is my outfit for the day and evening, i will go to dinner with b/f for my bestfriends bday...me in black patent pigalle 100.


 
Like the other ladies have commented, that's a great top *elite*! The whole outfit is very chic.



megt10 said:


> I went to brunch today and wore my new Miss Clichy. The dress is DVF.


 
 *meg* over the whole outfit!! The Miss Clichy matches with the dress almost perfectly. You look amazing.



PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 
Holy crap *Panda*! Those dresses are exquisite, and you're a knock-out in them! I love the CL pairings you chose to go with them.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Oh Beagly, I can't wait to see them. Congratulations. Which dresses did you get? I know that you will look stunning in them.


 
One is a Melicent, not sure about the other one - they are both gently used ebay finds.


----------



## cts900

*lawgirl*: What a sweet thing to write. Thank you so much! 

*PANda:* Always, always, always a knockout! 

For work today in my workhorse camel patent VPs:


----------



## Miss_Q

cts900 said:


> *lawgirl*: What a sweet thing to write. Thank you so much!
> 
> *PANda:* Always, always, always a knockout!
> 
> For work today in my workhorse camel patent VPs:


 

You look amazing! Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## msohm

PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Loveee your dresses! Looks so good on you! Great with your shoes too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Holy :censored: *Panda!* You look amazing in those dresses!

*cts:* As always, you look elegant, beautiful, and sexy.  Nuff said.  

I was inspired today by *DC-Cutie* and how she always has such cute J.Crew items.  So here's my contribution...

J.Crew Wild Daisy dress
J.Crew Jackie Cardigan
Chocolate Simples
Tahitian Pearls (and earrings) gifted by Mom


----------



## NANI1972

cts900 said:


> For work today in my workhorse camel patent VPs:


 
Babe you look incredible!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> I was inspired today by *DC-Cutie* and how she always has such cute J.Crew items. So here's my contribution...
> 
> J.Crew Wild Daisy dress
> J.Crew Jackie Cardigan
> Chocolate Simples
> Tahitian Pearls (and earrings) gifted by Mom


 Duke you always look so well put together! 


PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 Holy hawtness! These dresses are amazing! I die for that yellow one!


----------



## lawgirl78

cts900 said:


> *lawgirl*: What a sweet thing to write. Thank you so much!
> 
> *PANda:* Always, always, always a knockout!
> 
> For work today in my workhorse camel patent VPs:


 
Another great outfit! Great dress, but I MUST know about that ring! It's gorgeous!



Dukeprincess said:


> Holy :censored: *Panda!* You look amazing in those dresses!
> 
> *cts:* As always, you look elegant, beautiful, and sexy. Nuff said.
> 
> I was inspired today by *DC-Cutie* and how she always has such cute J.Crew items. So here's my contribution...
> 
> J.Crew Wild Daisy dress
> J.Crew Jackie Cardigan
> Chocolate Simples
> Tahitian Pearls (and earrings) gifted by Mom


 
 Great outfit *Duke*! So elegant and classic, with the pearls and cardigan . That JCrew dress is beautiful! Is it from a recent season? I'm a huge fan of a full skirt like that.

Keep posting ladies, so I can keep stealing ideas for more outfits 

Well, with the hurricane there's still a lot of people out, so I took the chance to post another outfit pic while at work.
Zara jacket, no-name boutique blouse, VS pants and my beloved nude patent Biancas  I hitched up the pants a bit for the photo so the shoes would show more.


----------



## myu3160

lawgirl78 said:


> Another great outfit! Great dress, but I MUST know about that ring! It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit *Duke*! So elegant and classic, with the pearls and cardigan . That JCrew dress is beautiful! Is it from a recent season? I'm a huge fan of a full skirt like that.
> 
> Keep posting ladies, so I can keep stealing ideas for more outfits
> 
> Well, with the hurricane there's still a lot of people out, so I took the chance to post another outfit pic while at work.
> Zara jacket, no-name boutique blouse, VS pants and my beloved nude patent Biancas  I hitched up the pants a bit for the photo so the shoes would show more.


 You look great! Love those biancas!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Duke - you are too kind, thank you. And you look all kinds of fabulous 
Lawgirl- it's great to see you posting again. I love your Zara jacket, complete fabulousness all around!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rdgldy, chacci, hunniesochic, naked, megt10, jenay, beagly, lawgirl, cts, ihalhai, dukeprincess, nani *, thank you gals so much!! I loveee the detailing and girliness of these dresses, !!

*gymangel*, I did get the white one, but I had trouble figuring out how to put it on. It had all of these extra straps  and I had no idea where they were supposed to go. Did you get in touch with Haeni?

*cts*, such a simple and beautiful outfit with a pop from that turquoise ring of yours, !!!

*dukeprincess*, very classic chic! You look wonderful!

*lawgirl*, great soft tones in your ensemble! You look amazing!


----------



## amazigrace

*lawgirl,* I love everything you have on! Love
the Zara jacket and the Biancas look fabulous with
that entire outfit.

*dukie,* there you go again, looking fabulous!
*dc* and I know a great J. Crew outfit when
we see one, and yours is beautiful. How sweet that
the pearls and earrings are from your mom.

*cts,* another skinny girl outfit pic! You look
absolutely gorgeous! So proud of you!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

cts900 said:


> *lawgirl*: What a sweet thing to write. Thank you so much!
> 
> *PANda:* Always, always, always a knockout!
> 
> For work today in my workhorse camel patent VPs:


 

You look amazing! Your figure is so lovely (it always was!)-I wish I could make my VPs my workhorses lol Riddle me this...have you lost weight in your feet? Like have you found that your shoes fit more loosely?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Dukeprincess said:


> Holy :censored: *Panda!* You look amazing in those dresses!
> 
> *cts:* As always, you look elegant, beautiful, and sexy. Nuff said.
> 
> I was inspired today by *DC-Cutie* and how she always has such cute J.Crew items. So here's my contribution...
> 
> J.Crew Wild Daisy dress
> J.Crew Jackie Cardigan
> Chocolate Simples
> Tahitian Pearls (and earrings) gifted by Mom


 

so classssyyy! and can we talk about your avi? I've been gone for a week-sexy sexyyyy-where are those outfit pics? lol


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Last night. Herve Leger Dress, Blue Suede Dafs


----------



## msohm

cts900 said:


> *lawgirl*: What a sweet thing to write. Thank you so much!
> 
> *PANda:* Always, always, always a knockout!
> 
> For work today in my workhorse camel patent VPs:



I agree.. you look amazing! I love this look! So well put together!


----------



## gymangel812

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger Dress, Blue Suede Dafs


Love it! The hl is amazing and so are the daffs!


PANda_USC said:


> *rdgldy, chacci, hunniesochic, naked, megt10, jenay, beagly, lawgirl, cts, ihalhai, dukeprincess, nani *, thank you gals so much!! I loveee the detailing and girliness of these dresses, !!
> 
> *gymangel*, I did get the white one, but I had trouble figuring out how to put it on. It had all of these extra straps  and I had no idea where they were supposed to go. Did you get in touch with Haeni?
> 
> *cts*, such a simple and beautiful outfit with a pop from that turquoise ring of yours, !!!
> 
> *dukeprincess*, very classic chic! You look wonderful!
> 
> *lawgirl*, great soft tones in your ensemble! You look amazing!


Sadly no they never emailed me back. Not sure if that means they don't have any of the dresses out what. I sent like two emails...


----------



## msohm

Dukeprincess said:


>



Very elegant! I love the print on your dress!




lawgirl78 said:


>



Work-wear chic! Nude Biancas !




dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger Dress, Blue Suede Dafs



I love that dress on you! So cute!


----------



## dbeth

I love seeing everyone's outfits with loubies!!





PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



WOW, both of those dresses are simply gorgeous, especially the yellow & white one!!




cts900 said:


> *lawgirl*: What a sweet thing to write. Thank you so much!
> 
> *PANda:* Always, always, always a knockout!
> 
> For work today in my workhorse camel patent VPs:



You always look classy cts!!!





Dukeprincess said:


> Holy :censored: *Panda!* You look amazing in those dresses!
> 
> *cts:* As always, you look elegant, beautiful, and sexy.  Nuff said.
> 
> I was inspired today by *DC-Cutie* and how she always has such cute J.Crew items.  So here's my contribution...
> 
> J.Crew Wild Daisy dress
> J.Crew Jackie Cardigan
> Chocolate Simples
> Tahitian Pearls (and earrings) gifted by Mom



Oh Duke!! Those pearls.   Love your dress---beautiful print!!





lawgirl78 said:


> Another great outfit! Great dress, but I MUST know about that ring! It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit *Duke*! So elegant and classic, with the pearls and cardigan . That JCrew dress is beautiful! Is it from a recent season? I'm a huge fan of a full skirt like that.
> 
> Keep posting ladies, so I can keep stealing ideas for more outfits
> 
> Well, with the hurricane there's still a lot of people out, so I took the chance to post another outfit pic while at work.
> Zara jacket, no-name boutique blouse, VS pants and my beloved nude patent Biancas  I hitched up the pants a bit for the photo so the shoes would show more.



I always love your outfits----you are wearing another one of my favorite color combos, nude & white. Gorgeous!!!!




dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger Dress, Blue Suede Dafs



I love your HL dress!!! You look smashing in it! I ended up returning my strapless one back to the Outnet, so I am on the hunt for a different dress now.


----------



## dbeth

Went to a friends birthday party this past Sat. night.

Wore my Denim Greissimo's for the first time! Love them! 

Marc Jacobs clutch

Lush dress


----------



## cts900

*dbeth*: Thank you so much.  I adore your Gres.  Your dress and clutch make a perfect combination. 

*ihalhaiha*: Thank you!  

*dirty*: Your dress is sooooooo sexy.  

*Choco*: Thanks for writing such nice things.  I thought my feet would be affected but they have not been so far.  I am 9 pounds from my goal weight so I feel safe--I was a little freaked that my shoes might not fit anymore!  Thankfully that has not been the case.  Buuuuttttt.....interestingly with less weight on my ankles and feet, I do not swell as much during the day.  

*amazi*: You are so sweet to me.  Your kind words and support mean so much to me.  

*PANda*: Thank you pretty panda :kiss:.  

*lawgirl*: Thanks, babe!  I adore those light neutrals on you.  Those pants look fabulous!  The ring is a super inexpensive one from City Rox.  The base is wooden and I just LOVE it so much.    

*NANI*: Thank you so, so much sweetness! 

*Duke*: First, thank you for being so generous to me.  Second--WOWZA!  I love _every single little detail_ of your look.  I want that dress!  You are a true inspiration--a class act in every way.  

*Miss_Q*: Thank you, thank you, thank you.  I appreciate that so much.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

cts900 said:


> *dbeth*: Thank you so much.  I adore your Gres.  Your dress and clutch make a perfect combination.
> 
> *ihalhaiha*: Thank you!
> 
> *dirty*: Your dress is sooooooo sexy.
> 
> *Choco*: Thanks for writing such nice things.  I thought my feet would be affected but they have not been so far.  I am 9 pounds from my goal weight so I feel safe--I was a little freaked that my shoes might not fit anymore!  Thankfully that has not been the case.  Buuuuttttt.....interestingly with less weight on my ankles and feet, I do not swell as much during the day.
> 
> *amazi*: You are so sweet to me.  Your kind words and support mean so much to me.
> 
> *PANda*: Thank you pretty panda :kiss:.
> 
> *lawgirl*: Thanks, babe!  I adore those light neutrals on you.  Those pants look fabulous!  The ring is a super inexpensive one from City Rox.  The base is wooden and I just LOVE it so much.
> 
> *NANI*: Thank you so, so much sweetness!
> 
> *Duke*: First, thank you for being so generous to me.  Second--WOWZA!  I love _every single little detail_ of your look.  I want that dress!  You are a true inspiration--a class act in every way.
> 
> *Miss_Q*: Thank you, thank you, thank you.  I appreciate that so much.





gymangel812 said:


> Love it! The hl is amazing and so are the daffs!
> 
> Sadly no they never emailed me back. Not sure if that means they don't have any of the dresses out what. I sent like two emails...





ihalhaiha said:


> Very elegant! I love the print on your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work-wear chic! Nude Biancas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that dress on you! So cute!



thank youuuuu 



dbeth said:


> I love seeing everyone's outfits with loubies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, both of those dresses are simply gorgeous, especially the yellow & white one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always look classy cts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Duke!! Those pearls.   Love your dress---beautiful print!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always love your outfits----you are wearing another one of my favorite color combos, nude & white. Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your HL dress!!! You look smashing in it! I ended up returning my strapless one back to the Outnet, so I am on the hunt for a different dress now.



ahhh you did? They're always uploading new pieces so i'm sure you'll find a great one soon!


----------



## rdgldy

*cts,* you look wonderful and are shrinking before our eyes!
*duke,* gorgeous as always!
*lawgirl*, great look-Zara is such a find-lots of fun, chic pieces.
*dirtyaddiction*-what a gorgeous color suede!!
*dbeth*, I love the pop of color with your clutch!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

lawgirl78 said:


> Another great outfit! Great dress, but I MUST know about that ring! It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit *Duke*! So elegant and classic, with the pearls and cardigan . That JCrew dress is beautiful! Is it from a recent season? I'm a huge fan of a full skirt like that.
> 
> Keep posting ladies, so I can keep stealing ideas for more outfits
> 
> Well, with the hurricane there's still a lot of people out, so I took the chance to post another outfit pic while at work.
> Zara jacket, no-name boutique blouse, VS pants and my beloved nude patent Biancas  I hitched up the pants a bit for the photo so the shoes would show more.



Love this outfit!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Wowzas!!!! you look great!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Nolia said:


> *I went to visit my friend who was working the MU booth over at the Victoria's Secret event at Yorkdale today.  Decided to get one of those token photos done LOL.
> 
> Wore my Very Croise~*



lovely combo!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

kat99 said:


> From my blog - lavender python Decolletes!



I am drooling over your decolletes! lavender + python


----------



## phiphi

PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 
pure perfection, *panda*!



cts900 said:


> *lawgirl*: What a sweet thing to write. Thank you so much!
> 
> *PANda:* Always, always, always a knockout!
> 
> For work today in my workhorse camel patent VPs:


 
i so love this look on you *cts*! you look stylish and scholarly! love it!



Dukeprincess said:


> Holy :censored: *Panda!* You look amazing in those dresses!
> 
> *cts:* As always, you look elegant, beautiful, and sexy. Nuff said.
> 
> I was inspired today by *DC-Cutie* and how she always has such cute J.Crew items. So here's my contribution...
> 
> J.Crew Wild Daisy dress
> J.Crew Jackie Cardigan
> Chocolate Simples
> Tahitian Pearls (and earrings) gifted by Mom


 
*dukie*, you are so gorgeous. girl crushing. 



lawgirl78 said:


> Another great outfit! Great dress, but I MUST know about that ring! It's gorgeous!
> 
> Great outfit *Duke*! So elegant and classic, with the pearls and cardigan . That JCrew dress is beautiful! Is it from a recent season? I'm a huge fan of a full skirt like that.
> 
> Keep posting ladies, so I can keep stealing ideas for more outfits
> 
> Well, with the hurricane there's still a lot of people out, so I took the chance to post another outfit pic while at work.
> Zara jacket, no-name boutique blouse, VS pants and my beloved nude patent Biancas  I hitched up the pants a bit for the photo so the shoes would show more.


 
*law* - this is a perfect 10. what an amazing look. polished and fun at the same time. love. 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger Dress, Blue Suede Dafs


 
very cute! love the pop of colour.



dbeth said:


> Went to a friends birthday party this past Sat. night.
> 
> Wore my Denim Greissimo's for the first time! Love them!
> 
> Marc Jacobs clutch
> 
> Lush dress


 
*dbeth*, i love this look. the clutch is a great combo with the outfit!!


----------



## phiphi

myu3160 said:


> You look absoluetly STUNNING Phi! Gorgeous!


 
 thank you myu!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*NANI, lawgirl, DC, Panda, amazi, Choco, ihalhaiha, dbeth, cts, P and rdgldy!* You are all wonderful and so kind to me.  

*lawgirl:* YOU are the one that needs to keep posting because I am stealing outfits from your posts! 

*dbeth:* DAY-UMMMMM.  Shut the front door.  Hubster is a lucky, lucky man.

*dirty:* Your shoes are such a gorgeous color!

*Choco:* Hahaha, those aren't new, but I will give you an outfit soon...stay tuned!


----------



## msohm

dbeth said:


> Went to a friends birthday party this past Sat. night.
> 
> Wore my Denim Greissimo's for the first time! Love them!
> 
> Marc Jacobs clutch
> 
> Lush dress



MJ Eugenie ! Love the pop of yellow with your pretty outfit!


----------



## dbeth

ihalhaiha said:


> MJ Eugenie ! Love the pop of yellow with your pretty outfit!




Omg, how could I forget to put the name of my clutch?!   I am sure I wouldn't do that to the 'stam'.   Yes, I love the Eugenie too! I have three of them!

Thanks ihalhaiha!!


----------



## kvjohns614

PANda_USC said:


> Playing with my new Julien Macdonald dresses, ^_^. Also took some pics of the detailing, ^_^.
> 
> Blue petal dress paired with indigo watersnake biancas and yellow lace-beaded dress paired with nude patent vps, .
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 
Such unique cute dresses!



cts900 said:


> For work today in my workhorse camel patent VPs:


  Such a great look!



Dukeprincess said:


> J.Crew Wild Daisy dress
> J.Crew Jackie Cardigan
> Chocolate Simples
> Tahitian Pearls (and earrings) gifted by Mom


 Such a cute look, love it!!!


lawgirl78 said:


> Well, with the hurricane there's still a lot of people out, so I took the chance to post another outfit pic while at work.
> Zara jacket, no-name boutique blouse, VS pants and my beloved nude patent Biancas  I hitched up the pants a bit for the photo so the shoes would show more.


 
Those pants are fabulous!!


dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger Dress, Blue Suede Dafs


 
Great look!


dbeth said:


> Went to a friends birthday party this past Sat. night.
> 
> Wore my Denim Greissimo's for the first time! Love them!
> 
> Marc Jacobs clutch
> 
> Lush dress


 
Such a fun outfit!


----------



## beagly911

WOW everyone looks terrific!  *Duke*-I love the dress!!


----------



## amazigrace

*panda,* I don't know how I missed your post, but you look amazing! LOVE both outfits, and it's great to see you on here! Keep posting, girl!

*dbeth,* beautiful outfit. You look adorable!


----------



## dbeth

Duke--  I just showed him what you said and he was cracking up!

Cts--Thank you, I adore the Greissimo's too! One of my favorite styles.


Thank You kvjohns, amazigrace, rdgldy!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

rdgldy said:


> *cts,* you look wonderful and are shrinking before our eyes!
> *duke,* gorgeous as always!
> *lawgirl*, great look-Zara is such a find-lots of fun, chic pieces.
> *dirtyaddiction*-what a gorgeous color suede!!
> *dbeth*, I love the pop of color with your clutch!





phiphi said:


> pure perfection, *panda*!
> 
> 
> 
> i so love this look on you *cts*! you look stylish and scholarly! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> *dukie*, you are so gorgeous. girl crushing.
> 
> 
> 
> *law* - this is a perfect 10. what an amazing look. polished and fun at the same time. love.
> 
> 
> 
> very cute! love the pop of colour.
> 
> 
> 
> *dbeth*, i love this look. the clutch is a great combo with the outfit!!





Dukeprincess said:


> *NANI, lawgirl, DC, Panda, amazi, Choco, ihalhaiha, dbeth, cts, P and rdgldy!* You are all wonderful and so kind to me.
> 
> *lawgirl:* YOU are the one that needs to keep posting because I am stealing outfits from your posts!
> 
> *dbeth:* DAY-UMMMMM.  Shut the front door.  Hubster is a lucky, lucky man.
> 
> *dirty:* Your shoes are such a gorgeous color!
> 
> *Choco:* Hahaha, those aren't new, but I will give you an outfit soon...stay tuned!






kvjohns614 said:


> Such unique cute dresses!
> 
> 
> Such a great look!
> 
> 
> Such a cute look, love it!!!
> 
> 
> Those pants are fabulous!!
> 
> 
> Great look!
> 
> 
> Such a fun outfit!



 thank you! You guys are too nice


----------



## hunniesochic

dbeth said:


> Went to a friends birthday party this past Sat. night.
> 
> Wore my Denim Greissimo's for the first time! Love them!
> 
> Marc Jacobs clutch
> 
> Lush dress


you look fab and look at those calves...


----------



## hunniesochic

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger Dress, Blue Suede Dafs





lawgirl78 said:


> Another great outfit! Great dress, but I MUST know about that ring! It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit *Duke*! So elegant and classic, with the pearls and cardigan . That JCrew dress is beautiful! Is it from a recent season? I'm a huge fan of a full skirt like that.
> 
> Keep posting ladies, so I can keep stealing ideas for more outfits
> 
> Well, with the hurricane there's still a lot of people out, so I took the chance to post another outfit pic while at work.
> Zara jacket, no-name boutique blouse, VS pants and my beloved nude patent Biancas  I hitched up the pants a bit for the photo so the shoes would show more.





Dukeprincess said:


> Holy :censored: *Panda!* You look amazing in those dresses!
> 
> *cts:* As always, you look elegant, beautiful, and sexy.  Nuff said.
> 
> I was inspired today by *DC-Cutie* and how she always has such cute J.Crew items.  So here's my contribution...
> 
> J.Crew Wild Daisy dress
> J.Crew Jackie Cardigan
> Chocolate Simples
> Tahitian Pearls (and earrings) gifted by Mom





cts900 said:


> *lawgirl*: What a sweet thing to write. Thank you so much!
> 
> *PANda:* Always, always, always a knockout!
> 
> For work today in my workhorse camel patent VPs:




You ladies look great!!!
I especially LOVE LOVE LOVE CLs at the workplace!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *kvjohns, beagly and hunnie!*


----------



## dbeth

hunniesochic said:


> you look fab and look at those calves...



Thank you---you are to sweet!!!


----------



## Jönathan

I'm way behind on this thread!

*cts,* As always...so cute!!

*Duke,* So put together! That dress is gorgeous!

*lawgirl,* I love that outfit! It looks so great with the nude Bianca's!

*dirty,* The blue Dafs are amazing!
*
dbeth,* Super cute!


----------



## Elsie87

It was chilly yesterday: 






Teal leather jacket: Marie Méro
Leopard scarf: H&M
Tunic: InWear
Ring: vintage
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Prada Camouflage
Shoes: peacock patent Pigalles


----------



## poppyseed

Elsie87 said:


> It was chilly yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal leather jacket: Marie Méro
> Leopard scarf: H&M
> Tunic: InWear
> Ring: vintage
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada Camouflage
> Shoes: peacock patent Pigalles


 

Love the leopard touch


----------



## sammix3

Loving everyone's work and weekend outfits! So chic!

*Panda* - Love the detailing of your dresses, plus the CLs, they blow me away!!

*dirtyaddiction* - Those suede blue Dafs....


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been so M.I.A lately! I've missed so many fabulous outfits and pairings, so I have to do a group compliment and say that everyone looks GORGEOUS!

My contribution is actually from last week. I've been moving into my new apartment and as you can see from the picture, my furniture hasn't been delivered yet! This is pre-makeup and hair for my official 1 year anniversary of moving to Houston! It's the Herve Leger Grey Shadow v-neck dress and my black Lady Indianas!


----------



## DariaD

Everybody look gorgeous, you ladies have incredible styles!

I took my Laponos out today for a first time. They are head-turners for sure, especially here in our "middle of nowhere" country where people don't know much about CL. 
Unfortunately I lasted only 2 hours, the shoes itself are really comfy but the pitch is killing my feet... I hope I'll get used to this with time 

Zara jacket, Hilfiger Denim jeans, noname bag from Italy and red blouse designed by my dearest friend.


----------



## megt10

lawgirl78 said:


> You look fabulous *cts*! I always admire your outfits when you post, you have such classy look.
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is so beautiful, and those lavender python Decolletes! I don't think I've ever seen them before!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the VC's in that colorway!
> 
> 
> 
> Like the other ladies have commented, that's a great top *elite*! The whole outfit is very chic.
> 
> 
> 
> *meg* over the whole outfit!! The Miss Clichy matches with the dress almost perfectly. You look amazing.
> 
> 
> Thanks Lawgirl.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> It was chilly yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal leather jacket: Marie Méro
> Leopard scarf: H&M
> Tunic: InWear
> Ring: vintage
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada Camouflage
> Shoes: peacock patent Pigalles


 Lovely combination!


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Everybody look gorgeous, you ladies have incredible styles!
> 
> I took my Laponos out today for a first time. They are head-turners for sure, especially here in our "middle of nowhere" country where people don't know much about CL.
> Unfortunately I lasted only 2 hours, the shoes itself are really comfy but the pitch is killing my feet... I hope I'll get used to this with time
> 
> Zara jacket, Hilfiger Denim jeans, noname bag from Italy and red blouse designed by my dearest friend.


 Wow that is such a great outfit. At first glance I really thought it was a post of some model from a magazine. You are stunning.


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been so M.I.A lately! I've missed so many fabulous outfits and pairings, so I have to do a group compliment and say that everyone looks GORGEOUS!
> 
> My contribution is actually from last week. I've been moving into my new apartment and as you can see from the picture, my furniture hasn't been delivered yet! This is pre-makeup and hair for my official 1 year anniversary of moving to Houston! It's the Herve Leger Grey Shadow v-neck dress and my black Lady Indianas!


 
Smokin' hot!  Gorgeous dress!


----------



## NANI1972

lawgirl78 said:


> Well, with the hurricane there's still a lot of people out, so I took the chance to post another outfit pic while at work.
> Zara jacket, no-name boutique blouse, VS pants and my beloved nude patent Biancas  I hitched up the pants a bit for the photo so the shoes would show more.


Love the neutrality of this outfit! Very well put together.



dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger Dress, Blue Suede Dafs


Wowza!



dbeth said:


> Went to a friends birthday party this past Sat. night.
> 
> Wore my Denim Greissimo's for the first time! Love them!
> 
> Marc Jacobs clutch
> 
> Lush dress


Very nice! You look fab!



Elsie87 said:


> It was chilly yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal leather jacket: Marie Méro
> Leopard scarf: H&M
> Tunic: InWear
> Ring: vintage
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada Camouflage
> Shoes: peacock patent Pigalles


 Love the H&M scarf. Love the way you put this outfit together!


DariaD said:


> Everybody look gorgeous, you ladies have incredible styles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my Laponos out today for a first time. They are head-turners for sure, especially here in our "middle of nowhere" country where people don't know much about CL.
> Unfortunately I lasted only 2 hours, the shoes itself are really comfy but the pitch is killing my feet... I hope I'll get used to this with time
> 
> Zara jacket, Hilfiger Denim jeans, noname bag from Italy and red blouse designed by my dearest friend.


 Love your outfit!


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Everybody look gorgeous, you ladies have incredible styles!
> 
> I took my Laponos out today for a first time. They are head-turners for sure, especially here in our "middle of nowhere" country where people don't know much about CL.
> Unfortunately I lasted only 2 hours, the shoes itself are really comfy but the pitch is killing my feet... I hope I'll get used to this with time
> 
> Zara jacket, Hilfiger Denim jeans, noname bag from Italy and red blouse designed by my dearest friend.


 
Lovely outfit!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> *lawgirl*: What a sweet thing to write. Thank you so much!
> 
> *PANda:* Always, always, always a knockout!
> 
> For work today in my workhorse camel patent VPs:


 You look  amazing CTS, such a class act.


----------



## mmmoussighi

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been so M.I.A lately! I've missed so many fabulous outfits and pairings, so I have to do a group compliment and say that everyone looks GORGEOUS!
> 
> My contribution is actually from last week. I've been moving into my new apartment and as you can see from the picture, my furniture hasn't been delivered yet! This is pre-makeup and hair for my official 1 year anniversary of moving to Houston! It's the Herve Leger Grey Shadow v-neck dress and my black Lady Indianas!


 

HOT HOT HOT!!!  Happy Houston-iversary!


----------



## cts900

*meg*: You are so kind to me. It means so much. 
*DariaD*: I am sorry your feet were killing you, but you looked awesome! 
*dhampir*: Soooooooooooooooo sexy, woman!
*Elsie*: LOVE the scarf. 
sweet *phi*: You always make me feel so special.  I adore you.  
*Jönathan*: Thank you, sweet friend. 
*kvjohns*: Thanks! 
*rdgldy*: Thank you so, so much, dear.


----------



## AEGIS

DariaD said:


> Everybody look gorgeous, you ladies have incredible styles!
> 
> I took my Laponos out today for a first time. They are head-turners for sure, especially here in our "middle of nowhere" country where people don't know much about CL.
> Unfortunately I lasted only 2 hours, the shoes itself are really comfy but the pitch is killing my feet... I hope I'll get used to this with time
> 
> Zara jacket, Hilfiger Denim jeans, noname bag from Italy and red blouse designed by my dearest friend.




in general i hate booties but i looove these booties.


----------



## DariaD

*megt10* &#8212; thank you! This is especially nice to hear cause I am always drooling over your mod pics, you have an amazing body.
*NANI1972* &#8212; aww, thank you!
*beagly911* &#8212; thank you so much ))
*cts900* &#8212; thanks, I will wear them no matter what until I get used to this pitch!
*AEGIS* &#8212; so sweet, my booties are very flattered


----------



## myu3160

DariaD said:


> Everybody look gorgeous, you ladies have incredible styles!
> 
> I took my Laponos out today for a first time. They are head-turners for sure, especially here in our "middle of nowhere" country where people don't know much about CL.
> Unfortunately I lasted only 2 hours, the shoes itself are really comfy but the pitch is killing my feet... I hope I'll get used to this with time
> 
> Zara jacket, Hilfiger Denim jeans, noname bag from Italy and red blouse designed by my dearest friend.


 

Love this look!!


----------



## GlammaGurl

My impulse buy white MNG dress and Simple 100s (these pumps are of so comfy). Kinda chilly n the office today, so I grabbed a red pashmina.


----------



## megt10

GlammaGurl said:


> My impulse buy white MNG dress and Simple 100s (these pumps are of so comfy). Kinda chilly n the office today, so I grabbed a red pashmina.


 Gorgeous outfit the dress fits you perfectly and you look beautiful.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Holy :censored: *Panda!* You look amazing in those dresses!
> 
> *cts:* As always, you look elegant, beautiful, and sexy.  Nuff said.
> 
> I was inspired today by *DC-Cutie* and how she always has such cute J.Crew items.  So here's my contribution...
> 
> J.Crew Wild Daisy dress
> J.Crew Jackie Cardigan
> Chocolate Simples
> Tahitian Pearls (and earrings) gifted by Mom


 As always Duke you look fantastic! Love the whole look.


----------



## megt10

lawgirl78 said:


> Another great outfit! Great dress, but I MUST know about that ring! It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit *Duke*! So elegant and classic, with the pearls and cardigan . That JCrew dress is beautiful! Is it from a recent season? I'm a huge fan of a full skirt like that.
> 
> Keep posting ladies, so I can keep stealing ideas for more outfits
> 
> Well, with the hurricane there's still a lot of people out, so I took the chance to post another outfit pic while at work.
> Zara jacket, no-name boutique blouse, VS pants and my beloved nude patent Biancas  I hitched up the pants a bit for the photo so the shoes would show more.


 Love the whole look you look great.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went to a friends birthday party this past Sat. night.
> 
> Wore my Denim Greissimo's for the first time! Love them!
> 
> Marc Jacobs clutch
> 
> Lush dress


 Beth, you are totally HOT! What an awesome look.


----------



## DariaD

GlammaGurl said:


> My impulse buy white MNG dress and Simple 100s (these pumps are of so comfy). Kinda chilly n the office today, so I grabbed a red pashmina.



Great outfit and your legs are HOT! Perfectly shaped ankles


----------



## GlammaGurl

Thanks ladies. Daria and MegT you guys do wonders for a girl's ego 

Daria I am loving the flip wrist detail on your blazer. Very cutesy...


----------



## dbeth

Thank you Nani! 





megt10 said:


> Beth, you are totally HOT! What an awesome look.



Lol, thank you sweetie! 

I told Duke that I should wear my DVF dresses more, but I am scared of spilling red wine on silk and that would be a disaster.


----------



## amazigrace

DariaD said:


> Everybody look gorgeous, you ladies have incredible styles!
> 
> I took my Laponos out today for a first time. They are head-turners for sure, especially here in our "middle of nowhere" country where people don't know much about CL.
> Unfortunately I lasted only 2 hours, the shoes itself are really comfy but the pitch is killing my feet... I hope I'll get used to this with time
> 
> Zara jacket, Hilfiger Denim jeans, noname bag from Italy and red blouse designed by my dearest friend.



You look SO amazing! I love your entire outfit. I've always
loved the Lamponos, too. They look wonderful on you!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Thank you Nani!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, thank you sweetie!
> 
> I told Duke that I should wear my DVF dresses more, but I am scared of spilling red wine on silk and that would be a disaster.


 
Yes you should wear the DVF. Life is too short to worry about stains. Make every day a special occasion.


----------



## dhampir2005

Thank you! I've rediscovered my HL love!



beagly911 said:


> Smokin' hot!  Gorgeous dress!



Thank you *M!* I can't believe it's been a year!



mmmoussighi said:


> HOT HOT HOT!!!  Happy Houston-iversary!



Thank you so much! It was the first time wearing it out, it's too sexy for most restaurants 



cts900 said:


> *meg*: You are so kind to me. It means so much.
> *DariaD*: I am sorry your feet were killing you, but you looked awesome!
> *dhampir*: Soooooooooooooooo sexy, woman!
> *Elsie*: LOVE the scarf.
> sweet *phi*: You always make me feel so special.  I adore you.
> *Jönathan*: Thank you, sweet friend.
> *kvjohns*: Thanks!
> *rdgldy*: Thank you so, so much, dear.


----------



## stilly

DariaD said:


> Everybody look gorgeous, you ladies have incredible styles!
> 
> I took my Laponos out today for a first time. They are head-turners for sure, especially here in our "middle of nowhere" country where people don't know much about CL.
> Unfortunately I lasted only 2 hours, the shoes itself are really comfy but the pitch is killing my feet... I hope I'll get used to this with time
> 
> Zara jacket, Hilfiger Denim jeans, noname bag from Italy and red blouse designed by my dearest friend.


 
I love the whole look *DariaD*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

GlammaGurl said:


> My impulse buy white MNG dress and Simple 100s (these pumps are of so comfy). Kinda chilly n the office today, so I grabbed a red pashmina.


 
Great look *GlammaGirl*!!!
You must be best dressed at the office!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 


Me today:











Top: Esprit
Jeans: Etam
Bangle: New Look
Rings: Bijou Brigitte
Bag: black Balenciaga City
Shoes: Goa lamé Simples


----------



## Elsie87

*Daria*: Perfect look!

*Glamma*: LOVE that dress; you look fab!


----------



## DariaD

*GlammaGurl, amazigrace* &#8212; thank you, girls!
*stilly* &#8212; thanks! you and your Pigalle collection are my inspiration for making those Laponos work no matter how hard it will be


----------



## DariaD

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Esprit
> Jeans: Etam
> Bangle: New Look
> Rings: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: black Balenciaga City
> Shoes: Goa lamé Simples



I love those Simples... and now actually feel like I need ones too


----------



## AEGIS

GlammaGurl said:


> My impulse buy white MNG dress and Simple 100s (these pumps are of so comfy). Kinda chilly n the office today, so I grabbed a red pashmina.




nice. esp with the pop of color from the pashmina


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Esprit
> Jeans: Etam
> Bangle: New Look
> Rings: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: black Balenciaga City
> Shoes: Goa lamé Simples


 

that blouse is so flattering on your figure! great look!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dbeth said:


> Went to a friends birthday party this past Sat. night.
> 
> Wore my Denim Greissimo's for the first time! Love them!
> 
> Marc Jacobs clutch
> 
> Lush dress



You look so FAB!


----------



## dbeth

LouboutinHottie said:


> You look so FAB!



Thank you!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dbeth said:


> Thank you!



No problem


----------



## GlammaGurl

Elsie I am loving those lame' simples!


----------



## buzzytoes

Elsie you always look great - love your style!


----------



## cts900

*Elsie*: You are always so chic.  Love the goa.  LOVE! 

*Glamma*: Hot, hot, hot!  The pop of the red pashmina is too perfect for words.  

I wore my black bruges to work today.  It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals.  The bruges always draw extra attention .


----------



## hunniesochic

cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: You are always so chic.  Love the goa.  LOVE!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hot, hot, hot!  The pop of the red pashmina is too perfect for words.
> 
> I wore my black bruges to work today.  It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals.  The bruges always draw extra attention .


i enjoy looking at your work pictures! hopefully i can wear my CLs to work one of these days.


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Esprit
> Jeans: Etam
> Bangle: New Look
> Rings: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: black Balenciaga City
> Shoes: Goa lamé Simples



beautiful combination!


----------



## hunniesochic

GlammaGurl said:


> My impulse buy white MNG dress and Simple 100s (these pumps are of so comfy). Kinda chilly n the office today, so I grabbed a red pashmina.


love this and your avatar


----------



## hunniesochic

DariaD said:


> .



you look great


----------



## amazigrace

*elsie,* love your simples. They're so elegant,
and look fabulous with your superb outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Daria:* Love the entire ensemble!

*Glamma:* That dress looks awesome on you.

*Elsie:* You always look impeccable.

*cts:* You are an inspiration to me because you always look so fabulous!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: You are always so chic.  Love the goa.  LOVE!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hot, hot, hot!  The pop of the red pashmina is too perfect for words.
> 
> I wore my black bruges to work today.  It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals.  The bruges always draw extra attention .





I just  you!


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: You are always so chic.  Love the goa.  LOVE!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hot, hot, hot!  The pop of the red pashmina is too perfect for words.
> 
> I wore my black bruges to work today.  It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals.  The bruges always draw extra attention .


 
And ditto what Jenay said ^^^

How are those gorgeous Amethyste pythons of your going? Have I missed their first outing?


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: You are always so chic. Love the goa. LOVE!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hot, hot, hot! The pop of the red pashmina is too perfect for words.
> 
> I wore my black bruges to work today. It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals. The bruges always draw extra attention .


 
simple and classic is always the stunner...love them on you!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks for the sweets comments, everyone! 



cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: You are always so chic.  Love the goa.  LOVE!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hot, hot, hot!  The pop of the red pashmina is too perfect for words.
> 
> I wore my black bruges to work today.  It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals.  The bruges always draw extra attention .


 
You look amazing!


----------



## aoqtpi

Elsie87 said:


> It was chilly yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal leather jacket: Marie Méro
> Leopard scarf: H&M
> Tunic: InWear
> Ring: vintage
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Prada Camouflage
> Shoes: peacock patent Pigalles



Love this outfit, esp the scarf!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: You are always so chic.  Love the goa.  LOVE!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hot, hot, hot!  The pop of the red pashmina is too perfect for words.
> 
> I wore my black bruges to work today.  It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals.  The bruges always draw extra attention .



Lookin good, mama! I need a skirt like that!


----------



## dhampir2005

This is such a great look! I'm loving your bal bag 



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Esprit
> Jeans: Etam
> Bangle: New Look
> Rings: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: black Balenciaga City
> Shoes: Goa lamé Simples



You have the greatest casual yet chic style *Cts!* I would be complimenting you too 



cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: You are always so chic.  Love the goa.  LOVE!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hot, hot, hot!  The pop of the red pashmina is too perfect for words.
> 
> I wore my black bruges to work today.  It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals.  The bruges always draw extra attention .


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Esprit
> Jeans: Etam
> Bangle: New Look
> Rings: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: black Balenciaga City
> Shoes: Goa lamé Simples





cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: You are always so chic.  Love the goa.  LOVE!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hot, hot, hot!  The pop of the red pashmina is too perfect for words.
> 
> I wore my black bruges to work today.  It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals.  The bruges always draw extra attention .



You both are tres chic!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> I wore my black bruges to work today.  It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals.  The bruges always draw extra attention .





dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones


 


*cts* - Love the Bruges and skirt!!!

*dirtyaddiction* - The dress, the CLs...just gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.

They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.



You are stunning!!! Best dressed in the office I am sure


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones



What an amazing combo! You look amazing. I never would have thought to pair that dress with your Ambertinas. But they look effortlessly wonderful together!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.



You could NOT look more lovely.  Such a classy, elegant look.  



dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones



Beautiful HL + CL combo.  You look stunning.


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> *cts* - Love the Bruges and skirt!!!





dirtyaddiction said:


> You both are tres chic!



Thank you both so very, very much!



dhampir2005 said:


> You have the greatest casual yet chic style *Cts!* I would be complimenting you too



Well, I certainly feel complimented right now!  That is such a sweet thing to write and it means a lot to me .



aoqtpi said:


> Lookin good, mama! I need a skirt like that!



Thanks, babe!  That skirt was $12.99 at TJ Maxx.  It actually has a really nice grey on grey pattern that you cannot see in the pic.  I love getting work skirts dirt cheap.



Elsie87 said:


> You look amazing!



Thank you, Elsie!  I admire your style _very_ much and take that compliment _very_ much to heart.  



beagly911 said:


> simple and classic is always the stunner...love them on you!!!



Thank you for the sweet words.  



bling*lover said:


> And ditto what Jenay said ^^^
> 
> How are those gorgeous Amethyste pythons of your going? Have I missed their first outing?



You are too kind, my friend.  I am so happy to see you in here!  I have worn the pythons out 3 times and I think I posted only one of the outfits here.  I love, love, love them and baby them ridiculously (I literally have DH drop me off and pick me up at the door ).



jenaywins said:


> I just  you!



Sweet pea, I  you right back.  Big time :kiss:.  



Dukeprincess said:


> *cts:* You are an inspiration to me because you always look so fabulous!



You are my personal fashion icon.  No joke.  I am utterly flattered by this coming from you .  



hunniesochic said:


> i enjoy looking at your work pictures! hopefully i can wear my CLs to work one of these days.



Thanks, hun!  I wear my CLs to work almost every day.  It certainly makes getting up in the morning MUCH more bearable.


----------



## beagly911

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones


 
You look absolutely stunning!



stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.


 
Elegantly beautiful stilly! You always look fabulous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You have the most amazing body ever, *Stilly.*

*dirty:* You're a beauty!


----------



## jenayb

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones



OMG adorable! 



stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.



*Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

------------

So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!! 

Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.


----------



## hunniesochic

jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


you look so pretty!


----------



## hunniesochic

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones


you look gorgeous! i really want these CL but they're no longer available!


----------



## hunniesochic

stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.


you look great!!!


----------



## dbeth

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones



You look amazing! Love your HL dress and Ambertinas! Gorgeous combo!




stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.



Beautiful Stilly! And nice legs! 




jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.




Jenay---you look so adorable and comfy. You can pull off flats well---- My feet look like boats in flats, so I stick to flip flops.


----------



## Jönathan

*Jenay,* so cute!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

stilly said:


> *cts* - Love the Bruges and skirt!!!
> 
> *dirtyaddiction* - The dress, the CLs...just gorgeous!!!



thank you! I adore your outfit! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> What an amazing combo! You look amazing. I never would have thought to pair that dress with your Ambertinas. But they look effortlessly wonderful together!



Thanks! I stayed up all night strassing them so even if they didn't go, they were gonna lol 



cts900 said:


> You could NOT look more lovely.  Such a classy, elegant look.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful HL + CL combo.  You look stunning.





beagly911 said:


> You look absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Elegantly beautiful stilly! You always look fabulous!





Dukeprincess said:


> You have the most amazing body ever, *Stilly.*
> 
> *dirty:* You're a beauty!






dbeth said:


> You look amazing! Love your HL dress and Ambertinas! Gorgeous combo!
> 
> Beautiful Stilly! And nice legs!
> 
> Jenay---you look so adorable and comfy. You can pull off flats well---- My feet look like boats in flats, so I stick to flip flops.



thank youuu 



jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.



thank you! Looking pretty flyyyyyyy yourself!



hunniesochic said:


> you look gorgeous! i really want these CL but they're no longer available!



thanks! Yeah, I bought these back in Feb


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;19835806 said:
			
		

> *Jenay,* so cute!!





SUPER excited to see you as always!!!


----------



## cts900

*J'Enay*! Holy crapola.  You are so beautiful, so stylish, so precious...I have such a girl crush it is getting to be ridiculous!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *J'Enay*! Holy crapola.  You are so beautiful, so stylish, so precious...I have such a girl crush it is getting to be ridiculous!



Ummmm *C*, you know that feeling is 100% mutual, right?


----------



## medicbean

jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.





Seriously stunning j'enay!
xxxxxx


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hi girls! 

Two outfits 

Rosella flats





VPs


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.



You look wonderful *jenay*, love your Celine bag


----------



## megt10

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones


 Wow love the whole look those shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: You are always so chic.  Love the goa.  LOVE!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hot, hot, hot!  The pop of the red pashmina is too perfect for words.
> 
> I wore my black bruges to work today.  It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals.  The bruges always draw extra attention .


 As always CTS you look fabulous.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.


 
Stunning in every way! That is such a gorgeous outfit, fits you perfectly and is so CHIC!


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.


You are gorgeous Jenaywins and I love your bag. The whole out is so cute.


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Two outfits
> 
> Rosella flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VPs


 I love both looks you look beautiful.


----------



## megt10

Went to Shul last night and wore my NS in pink patent. The dress is DVF.


----------



## aoqtpi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones



I love when you post! Your outfits are amazing!




stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.



Stunning! Your legs! 




jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.



Beautiful! I'm starting to fall for Celine, all because of you!




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Two outfits
> 
> Rosella flats



Gorgeous! And what a pretty setting!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Two outfits
> 
> Rosella flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VPs



your outfits are adorable!



megt10 said:


> Wow love the whole look those shoes are gorgeous.



thank youuuu, i'm rather fond of your collection!!!



aoqtpi said:


> I love when you post! Your outfits are amazing!
> 
> 
> Stunning! Your legs!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I'm starting to fall for Celine, all because of you!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! And what a pretty setting!



why is there no blush face?


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.


 
Lovely combination!  You totally rock a flat!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Two outfits
> 
> Rosella flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VPs


 
Both outfits are fantastic!!



megt10 said:


> Went to Shul last night and wore my NS in pink patent. The dress is DVF.


 
meg - fabulous as usual, love the dress!


----------



## megt10

dirtyaddiction said:


> your outfits are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> thank youuuu, i'm rather fond of your collection!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why is there no blush face?


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely combination!  You totally rock a flat!
> 
> 
> 
> Both outfits are fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> meg - fabulous as usual, love the dress!


 Thanks ladies.


----------



## NANI1972

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones


 You wear HL so well. Love your Ambertinas!


stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.


 
Looking gorgeous, as always.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Two outfits
> 
> Rosella flats
> 
> 
> VPs


 
Your VPs look amazing with that dress, such a pretty dress too!



megt10 said:


> Went to Shul last night and wore my NS in pink patent. The dress is DVF.


 Amazing, as always!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.


 Looking good babe!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Went to Shul last night and wore my NS in pink patent. The dress is DVF.



You are always so sweet to me.  I have SUCH admiration for you as a person and your always lovely style.  I aspire to have a wardrobe as colorful as yours one day....



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Two outfits
> 
> Rosella flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VPs



You are so beautiful.  Love the picture on the stairs! 



jenaywins said:


> Ummmm *C*, you know that feeling is 100% mutual, right?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

NANI1972 said:


> You wear HL so well. Love your Ambertinas!
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Your VPs look amazing with that dress, such a pretty dress too!
> 
> 
> Amazing, as always!



thank youuu


----------



## label24

Stilly!!!! amazing selection!!!!



stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You are always so sweet to me.  I have SUCH admiration for you as a person and your always lovely style.  I aspire to have a wardrobe as colorful as yours one day....
> 
> Thank you CTS, I just call um like a see um! I do love color. If you take a look at my dress collection I would say 75% of them are at least somewhat colorful, same with my bags.


----------



## cts900

^^

I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.  

I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.


 Wow look at how tiny your waist is!!!! What a beautiful dress but not as beautiful as the birthday girl in it. Happy Birthday and may this year bring you more joy, laughter and love.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Wow look at how tiny your waist is!!!! What a beautiful dress but not as beautiful as the birthday girl in it. Happy Birthday and may this year bring you more joy, laughter and love.



Thank you so much.  I am so appreciative of your kindness.  It is the first time by dress size has been a single digit in 15 years!  I wore the dress sans cardi in large part because your support gave me the courage .


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.




happy bday! and great job w/the weight loss!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Thank you so much.  I am so appreciative of your kindness.  It is the first time by dress size has been a single digit in 15 years!  I wore the dress sans cardi in large part because your support gave me the courage .


 That is sooo fantastic CTS! Congratulations sweetie, btw your arms look perfect!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.


 
Love the dress and HPs *cts*!!!
You look gorgeous!!!
Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## stilly

LamborghiniGirl said:


> You are stunning!!! Best dressed in the office I am sure


 


beagly911 said:


> You look absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> Elegantly beautiful stilly! You always look fabulous!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> You have the most amazing body ever, *Stilly.*
> 
> *dirty:* You're a beauty!


 


jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------


 


hunniesochic said:


> you look great!!!


 


dbeth said:


> You look amazing! Love your HL dress and Ambertinas! Gorgeous combo!
> 
> Beautiful Stilly! And nice legs!
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning in every way! That is such a gorgeous outfit, fits you perfectly and is so CHIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aoqtpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love when you post! Your outfits are amazing!
> 
> 
> Stunning! Your legs!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! And what a pretty setting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks everyone for all the great compliments!!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.


 
Love the dress, bag and flats *jenay*!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.


 
You look Fabu-lous!!  love the dress and with the CL's...WOW


----------



## stilly

Movie night so I'm wearing my Beige Bananas with a little floral dress


----------



## NANI1972

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.


 Whoa, sexy Mamma


----------



## heiress-ox

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.



Happy birthday - I hope you had a great time artyhat:! Big congrats on the weightloss, you look perfect!!



stilly said:


> Movie night so I'm wearing my Beige Bananas with a little floral dress



Your legs are amazing, I love the beige Bananas on you!



megt10 said:


> Went to Shul last night and wore my NS in pink patent. The dress is DVF.


Gorgeous, I really love the simples in the more interesting colours!




jenaywins said:


> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.



Ah *Jenay*, this outfit is so pretty! I absolutely love your new Celine, it's the perfect size! Also, it's the first time I'm seeing Pigalle flats on someone, and they are so chic, do you find them comfortable?




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Two outfits
> 
> Rosella flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VPs



Love the pops of colour in your outfits and your backgrounds are breathtaking 




dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones



You look stunning babe, I always adore your HL + CL pairings and this one is no exception!


----------



## rdgldy

*cts*, happy birthday!! You look beautiful.


----------



## cts900

Thank you *rdgldy, heiress-ox, NANI* (I love that smiley!!!!!!), *beagly, stilly* (your dress is so pretty), *meg* , and *AEGIS* for the birthday wishes and kind compliments.  tPF is a constant source of wonder in my life .


----------



## amazigrace

*cts,* wow-oh-wow, you look FABULOUS I'm
not kidding, you shrink a little more every time
you post. Love your dress and CLs. Happy Birthday
to you, Ms. Skinny-Girl!


----------



## strsusc

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.



35 years young sweets!!!  You are one hot mama *C*!!!

Hope it was an incredible birthday for you!!!!  artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## dirtyaddiction

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.



Happy Belated Birthday!!!



stilly said:


> Movie night so I'm wearing my Beige Bananas with a little floral dress



you look so darling!


----------



## laleeza

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones



Super cute! You always look awesome!


----------



## laleeza

cts900 said:


> *Elsie*: You are always so chic.  Love the goa.  LOVE!
> 
> *Glamma*: Hot, hot, hot!  The pop of the red pashmina is too perfect for words.
> 
> I wore my black bruges to work today.  It is so funny to me that of all the CLs I wear to work, I consistently get the most compliments on my old school gals.  The bruges always draw extra attention .



You are lookin hot mama!! 



stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.



So cute stilly!!


----------



## laleeza

cts900 said:


> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.



Beauty of the dress?? The beauty of you my dear!! You are looking even more fab every day!



jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.



Just adorable J! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!
> Two outfits
> 
> Rosella flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VPs



Love both outfits! You look great!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *laleeza* (twice!), you are so very kind.  

*dirty*: Thank you!  It was a great day.  

*strsusc*: I actually do feel surprisingly young .  I had a great week and a perfect birthday.  Thanks, babe.    

*amazi*: I would have NEVER thought anyone would ever see me the way you do.  I am deeply complimented.


----------



## DariaD

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.



Congrats!
The dress is stunning and so are you!


----------



## Jönathan

*cts, *You look gorgeous!! 

Happy Birthday! artyhat:


----------



## Rubypout

Happy Birthday CTS 





Practically the only day the weather has been good enough to bring out a dress lately...


----------



## megt10

Rubypout said:


> Happy Birthday CTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practically the only day the weather has been good enough to bring out a dress lately...


 Beautiful, I love the whole look. Which shoes are you wearing? I am still new to CL but learn more every day thanks to all you fabulous ladies.


----------



## DariaD

Rubypout said:


> Happy Birthday CTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practically the only day the weather has been good enough to bring out a dress lately...



Loving the look!... and your beautiful hair


----------



## kittenslingerie

Happy birthday,* CTS!* We are the same age. You look stunning, that dress is gorgeous! Off to antra website to look.

*Rubypout* I love causal look. I'm more of a causal gal most days myself. The leopard really pulls together the look.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Beautiful shoes, *stilly*! They look great on you.


----------



## hazeltt

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.



You look amazing,* cts*, and that dress is gorgeous!



stilly said:


> Movie night so I'm wearing my Beige Bananas with a little floral dress



You look so pretty!



Rubypout said:


> Happy Birthday CTS
> 
> 
> Practically the only day the weather has been good enough to bring out a dress lately...



I love the mix of the dress with the leopard print!


----------



## cts900

hazeltt said:


> You look amazing,* cts*, and that dress is gorgeous!



Thank you so much, my sweet.  



kittenslingerie said:


> Happy birthday,* CTS!* We are the same age. You look stunning, that dress is gorgeous! Off to antra website to look.



Yeah to being 35 and fabulous!   Thank you very much, hun.  If you decide to buy the dress I would say it runs TTS to a tad big so I would size down.  



Rubypout said:


> Happy Birthday CTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practically the only day the weather has been good enough to bring out a dress lately...



Thanks, sweetie.  I love your dress.  That is soooooo my style.  I want it! 




			
				Jönathan;19843298 said:
			
		

> *cts, *You look gorgeous!!
> 
> Happy Birthday! artyhat:



My dear, J.  Thank you, love.  



DariaD said:


> Congrats!
> The dress is stunning and so are you!



Wow, thank you so, so much!


----------



## Rubypout

megt10 said:


> Beautiful, I love the whole look. Which shoes are you wearing? I am still new to CL but learn more every day thanks to all you fabulous ladies.



Thank you  I'm wearing Leopard Pony hair pumps called Miss Allen


----------



## heiress-ox

Rubypout said:


> Happy Birthday CTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practically the only day the weather has been good enough to bring out a dress lately...



Absolutely love that dress, it fits you so well and your hair is stunning!


----------



## Rubypout

DariaD said:


> Loving the look!... and your beautiful hair


 Thank you 



kittenslingerie said:


> *Rubypout* I love causal look. I'm more of a causal gal most days myself. The leopard really pulls together the look.



Thank you, I'm quite casual so Louboutins always dress up my outfit 
I'm getting confused with this multiquote thing :weird: So thank you for kind words. Dress is h&m cheap as chips


----------



## Jönathan

Rubypout said:


> Happy Birthday CTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practically the only day the weather has been good enough to bring out a dress lately...



*Rubypout,*

Totally gorgeous!!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.



Happy birthday! Love that dress! And  python HPs!


----------



## BijouBleu

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.



Happy Birthday cts!! I let out such a squeal when I saw this my poor DH gave me one of "those " looks :giggles: you look fantastic, the dress looks fab and that confidence is looking mighty sexy on ya!


----------



## stilly

heiress-ox said:


> Your legs are amazing, I love the beige Bananas on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cts900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *rdgldy, heiress-ox, NANI* (I love that smiley!!!!!!), *beagly, stilly* (your dress is so pretty), *meg* , and *AEGIS* for the birthday wishes and kind compliments.  tPF is a constant source of wonder in my life .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirtyaddiction said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittenslingerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shoes, *stilly*! They look great on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazeltt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing,* cts*, and that dress is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so pretty!
> 
> 
> Thanks *heiress, cts, dityaddiction, kittens & hazeltt!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

laleeza said:


> You are lookin hot mama!!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute stilly!!


 

Thanks so much *laleeza*!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Happy Birthday CTS! You look lovely!



cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.


----------



## aoqtpi

Rubypout said:


> Happy Birthday CTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practically the only day the weather has been good enough to bring out a dress lately...



You're so cute! Love the dress!


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> Went to Shul last night and wore my NS in pink patent. The dress is DVF.



loves it!! 



cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.



happy birthday hot stuff! 



stilly said:


> Movie night so I'm wearing my Beige Bananas with a little floral dress



supah cute!


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> loves it!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Jenay!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.



You look fab!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> OMG adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ------------
> 
> So I had originally taken this photo for the Celine subforum to show the size of the Phantom Luggage, but then I realized... I'm wearing CLs!!
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle flat... From my bestie.



 CELINEEE!!! lol Beautiful outfit babe


----------



## l.a_girl19

Rubypout said:


> Happy Birthday CTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practically the only day the weather has been good enough to bring out a dress lately...



You look amazing!



cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.



Wow! HAPPY BELATED BDAYartyhat: You look gorgeous!



stilly said:


> Movie night so I'm wearing my Beige Bananas with a little floral dress



*Stilly, stilly, stilly*...always stunning no matter what she wears


----------



## Dukeprincess

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CTS!*


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *Duke, l.a_girl, jenay, r6, Bijou,* and *aoqtpi*!  You ladies are always so generous with your compliments and support.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.


 
Happy Birthday Babe!!!!
You look so good..Stunning!!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.



Happy Belated Birthday! You look fantastic, and even though your fabulous CL's probably stood out at the party, you definitely stole the spotlight


----------



## Miss T.

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.



Happy belated Birthday, CTS! You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Miss T, LamborghiniGirl*, and *ChrisyAM*.  I am _deeply_ complimented.


----------



## Rubypout

*Jönathan*,*aoqtpi*,*l.a_girl19 *

Thank you for your lovely words


----------



## hunniesochic

Rubypout said:


> Practically the only day the weather has been good enough to bring out a dress lately...


beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.



Aww you look FAB! Happy Birthday!


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> Went to Shul last night and wore my NS in pink patent. The dress is DVF.


loving the shade of pink!


----------



## hunniesochic

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Two outfits
> 
> Rosella flats
> 
> 
> VPs


you look stunning.


----------



## chanel*liz

Luxura!! this has been my everyday shoe in Chicago


----------



## jamidee

chanel*liz said:


> Luxura!! this has been my everyday shoe in Chicago



ooohhh you look so chic chanel*liz!


----------



## jamidee

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones



ahhh! I wish I could find ambertinas...  you look fab


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

I wore my denim pepi's to my cousin's wedding in St. Lucia.


----------



## amazigrace

*chanel,* you look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Luxura!! this has been my everyday shoe in Chicago


 
Gorgeous as always Liz!


----------



## megt10

Was out and about today and not in a DVF outfit. Was wear my pink patent simples, MJ Black Orchid bag.


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> Was out and about today and not in a DVF outfit. Was wear my pink patent simples, MJ Black Orchid bag.


----------



## glamourbag

megt10 said:


> was out and about today and not in a dvf outfit. Was wear my pink patent simples, mj black orchid bag.


stunning!!!


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


>


 Thanks Jenay.


glamourbag said:


> stunning!!!


 Thank you Glamourbag.


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> Luxura!! this has been my everyday shoe in Chicago



Gorgeous! I need a bag in that colour now too!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Was out and about today and not in a DVF outfit. Was wear my pink patent simples, MJ Black Orchid bag.



Looking good Meg! Love that MJ bag---I bet it's even prettier in person!





chanel*liz said:


> Luxura!! this has been my everyday shoe in Chicago



Love this look----you look great! The luxuras are gorgeous and go great with your cardi!


----------



## Jönathan

*megt10,* You look gorgeous!! I Love the entire look!


----------



## megt10

Jönathan;19857552 said:
			
		

> *megt10,* You look gorgeous!! I Love the entire look!


 Thank so much.


----------



## Hipployta

HELLO BEAUTIFUL WOMEN!!!

Looking back through the thread...y'all are so fabulous.


----------



## dbeth

Dinner Sat. night with my DH.

DVF wrap dress
MJ Elise bag
CL Gold Laminato Yokamia

Sorry about cutting off my shoes in the pics---I am having trouble with the lens on my camera lately and it only focuses on a certain distance.


----------



## DariaD

dbeth said:


> Dinner Sat. night with my DH.
> 
> DVF wrap dress
> MJ Elise bag
> CL Gold Laminato Yokamia
> 
> Sorry about cutting off my shoes in the pics---I am having trouble with the lens on my camera lately and it only focuses on a certain distance.



So...hot... 

Seriously, the shoes are amazing, but this dress on you is just stunning!


----------



## Rubypout

^ I second that, amazing cut dress and very flattering on you


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love the Arely on you, *dbeth!*

Very nice outfit, *meg!*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I love your DVF dress dbeth and of course the SHOES!!


----------



## dbeth

DariaD said:


> So...hot...
> 
> Seriously, the shoes are amazing, but this dress on you is just stunning!



 You are so cute---that smiley expression cracks me up! Thanks doll!




Rubypout said:


> ^ I second that, amazing cut dress and very flattering on you



Thanks Ruby! DVF has amazing wrap dresses---flatters any figure!!




Dukeprincess said:


> I love the Arely on you, *dbeth!*
> 
> Very nice outfit, *meg!*



Thanks Duke----how long had that been sitting in my closet?! 




NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love your DVF dress dbeth and of course the SHOES!!



THanks Nikki!


----------



## lilmonster

ladies, you all look gorgeous, so jealous of your shoes!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I love the Arely on you, *dbeth!*
> 
> Very nice outfit, *meg!*


 
Thanks Duke.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Dinner Sat. night with my DH.
> 
> DVF wrap dress
> MJ Elise bag
> CL Gold Laminato Yokamia
> 
> Sorry about cutting off my shoes in the pics---I am having trouble with the lens on my camera lately and it only focuses on a certain distance.


 Already told you how great you look in the DVF thread but damn it bears repeating! Totally HOT look, legs look awesome and your figure


----------



## BattyBugs

You look fantastic, ladies!


----------



## amazigrace

*dbeth,* love your outfit pic! You look
smokin' in the DVF dress and I love the CLs!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks great!!!


----------



## jenayb

dbeth said:


> Dinner Sat. night with my DH.
> 
> DVF wrap dress
> MJ Elise bag
> CL Gold Laminato Yokamia
> 
> Sorry about cutting off my shoes in the pics---I am having trouble with the lens on my camera lately and it only focuses on a certain distance.


 
Woohoo! Hubba hubba!


----------



## Louboufan

Shoe twin!!!


chanel*liz said:


> Luxura!! this has been my everyday shoe in Chicago


----------



## megt10

I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.


Beautiful *meg!*


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful *meg!*


 Thank you Beagly. I love this style DVF dress. So comfortable when it is hot out.


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.


 
I love your dresses and CLs *megt10*!!!
Do you wear CLs almost every day?


----------



## amazigrace

*meg,* you look beautiful! Love the DVF dress
and, of course, the Balotas! Great combo!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.



so pretty!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> dinner sat. Night with my dh.
> 
> Dvf wrap dress
> mj elise bag
> cl gold laminato yokamia
> 
> sorry about cutting off my shoes in the pics---i am having trouble with the lens on my camera lately and it only focuses on a certain distance.



hot! :d


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Dinner Sat. night with my DH.
> 
> DVF wrap dress
> MJ Elise bag
> CL Gold Laminato Yokamia
> 
> Sorry about cutting off my shoes in the pics---I am having trouble with the lens on my camera lately and it only focuses on a certain distance.



Beth - is that the arely in hearts? If so, we're twins!! BTW you look gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Okay, I'll try to keep up now (with luck). Beautiful dress to go with your Balotas, Meg.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I love your dresses and CLs *megt10*!!!
> Do you wear CLs almost every day?


 
Thanks Stilly, I wear them more than any of my other shoes proably about 4 to 5 days a week.


amazigrace said:


> *meg,* you look beautiful! Love the DVF dress
> and, of course, the Balotas! Great combo!


 Thanks so much Amazigrace you are very kind and I appreciate your comments.


CEC.LV4eva said:


> so pretty!


 Thank you Eva.


BattyBugs said:


> Okay, I'll try to keep up now (with luck). Beautiful dress to go with your Balotas, Meg.


 Thank you Batty. I know it is really hard to keep up with this thread isn't it.


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.


those balota look gorgeous on you!


----------



## hunniesochic

dbeth said:


> Dinner Sat. night with my DH.
> 
> DVF wrap dress
> MJ Elise bag
> CL Gold Laminato Yokamia
> 
> Sorry about cutting off my shoes in the pics---I am having trouble with the lens on my camera lately and it only focuses on a certain distance.


pretty!


----------



## jenayb

hunniesochic said:


> pretty!



Ha! I laughed when I saw this! I love that smilie!


----------



## megt10

hunniesochic said:


> those balota look gorgeous on you!


 
Thanks Hunnie! I really like them and find them comfortable and easy to walk in and I do think they are really pretty.


----------



## Jönathan

megt10 said:


> I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.



megt10, Absolutely gorgeous!! 

Love the Balota's!


----------



## megt10

Jönathan;19863256 said:
			
		

> megt10, Absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> Love the Balota's!


 Thanks so much Jon you are very sweet.


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.



Love!!! Total perfection!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Love!!! Total perfection!


 Thanks Liz you are very kind.


----------



## DariaD

megt10 said:


> I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.



Those Balotas look super good on you!


----------



## megt10

Thank you Daira.


----------



## roussel

Lovely pictures ladies!  I just love going to this thread

Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle.  I'm so in love with these shoes right now


----------



## cts900

*roussel:* Your top is fabulous.  You look great!  
*meg*: I love your most recent looks.  I am still partial to the soft pink of your simples--the overall ensemble is utterly lovely.
*dbeth*: H-O-T!! 
*chanel:* The color of your dress is spectacular.  
*hunniesochic:* Thansk, babe!


----------



## roussel

thanks cts! btw belated happy birthday!


----------



## amazigrace

*roussel,* you look beautiful! Love the entire outfit.


----------



## roussel

thanks amazi!


----------



## AEGIS

so cute and casual!




roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies!  I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle.  I'm so in love with these shoes right now


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.




that is such a lovely color on you!


----------



## AEGIS

you have a lovely figure!



dbeth said:


> Dinner Sat. night with my DH.
> 
> DVF wrap dress
> MJ Elise bag
> CL Gold Laminato Yokamia
> 
> Sorry about cutting off my shoes in the pics---I am having trouble with the lens on my camera lately and it only focuses on a certain distance.


----------



## jenayb

roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies! I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle. I'm so in love with these shoes right now


 
Now THIS is perfection! Seriously.... I am loving on the accessories!!!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Aegis and Jenay!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Everyone looks spectacular!


----------



## megt10

Thank you ladies for the very kind compliments! You are all so supportive and it really makes me want to take the extra time to look the best that I can. So thank you all again. Today I am wearing my Prorata, these are my go to shoes and the little cotton dress is T-Bags. It is another hot day here and I am running errands and then doing the "ladies who lunch" thing, lol. The bag is Balenciaga Brief in cobalt blue.


----------



## aoqtpi

Outfit for my first day of law school. As time carries on I'll def be looking more and more schlepy


----------



## Rubypout

Lots of lovely ensembles* Meg 
*
Very glam *Roussel*

Great jacket *aoqtpi*, Good luck at Law school!


----------



## megt10

roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies!  I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle.  I'm so in love with these shoes right now


 I love this whole look on you. Totally fabulous!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies! I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle. I'm so in love with these shoes right now


 
you have completely captured that "effortlessly chic" look that probably takes hours to put together; I love love loose clothing and sky high heels-sexy sexy! and cute toe polish! great outfit, thanks for sharing


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for my first day of law school. As time carries on I'll def be looking more and more schlepy


 
You are totally cute and stylish. Don't get schlepy, set the bar for everyone else as I am sure that you already do! Congrats on getting into law school and the best of luck.


----------



## anniethecat

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies for the very kind compliments! You are all so supportive and it really makes me want to take the extra time to look the best that I can. So thank you all again. Today I am wearing my Prorata, these are my go to shoes and the little cotton dress is T-Bags. It is another hot day here and I am running errands and then doing the "ladies who lunch" thing, lol. The bag is Balenciaga Brief in cobalt blue.


 
Love the dress!


----------



## Leescah

Hello everyone! I haven't posted on tPF in like FOREVER (although I do admit that I have frequented the forum in the form of a dirty lurker :ninja: hehe... so not totally out of the CL loop ). I just aquired my first pair of CL's in what feels like an iceage and just had to share, inspired by *aoqtpi*'s Piros pic, here are my new Piros (yeah ok so it's technically a reveal too - 2 for the price of 1!) - my first ever CL boot and I am in luuurrrve.

Also just wanted to say that this is one of my fave threads to spy on still, you ladies are always all so well put together (*Roussel* you already know how much I love your look with the Toutens). I love the edgy looks... I, unfortunately, am about as edgy as a sphere  but shhh ignore that - check out the pretty boots!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies!  I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle.  I'm so in love with these shoes right now


you look gorgeous. and those shoes are PHENOMENAL


----------



## roussel

Thanks ladies! 
Leescah you look fab in that belted floral dress with that sweater!  I also love wearing the Piros with tights or skinny jeans.  One of my fave looks for fall.  

aoqtpi another cool outfit with the Piros. I can't wait for our weather to get cooler so I can wear mine.

meg, that t-bags dress looks so comfy and I love your blue Bal


----------



## beagly911

roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies! I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle. I'm so in love with these shoes right now


WOW fabulous!



megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies for the very kind compliments! You are all so supportive and it really makes me want to take the extra time to look the best that I can. So thank you all again. Today I am wearing my Prorata, these are my go to shoes and the little cotton dress is T-Bags. It is another hot day here and I am running errands and then doing the "ladies who lunch" thing, lol. The bag is Balenciaga Brief in cobalt blue.


 
Stunning elegance as always meg...is there anything out there you can't rock!!



aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for my first day of law school. As time carries on I'll def be looking more and more schlepy


 
Way to stun everyone on the first day!!



Leescah said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted on tPF in like FOREVER (although I do admit that I have frequented the forum in the form of a dirty lurker :ninja: hehe... so not totally out of the CL loop ). I just aquired my first pair of CL's in what feels like an iceage and just had to share, inspired by *aoqtpi*'s Piros pic, here are my new Piros (yeah ok so it's technically a reveal too - 2 for the price of 1!) - my first ever CL boot and I am in luuurrrve.
> 
> Also just wanted to say that this is one of my fave threads to spy on still, you ladies are always all so well put together (*Roussel* you already know how much I love your look with the Toutens). I love the edgy looks... I, unfortunately, am about as edgy as a sphere  but shhh ignore that - check out the pretty boots!!!


 
Lovely outfit!  Love the combination with the boot!!


----------



## amazigrace

*leescah,* LOVE the Piro and the entire outfit.


----------



## jenayb

Leescah said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted on tPF in like FOREVER (although I do admit that I have frequented the forum in the form of a dirty lurker :ninja: hehe... so not totally out of the CL loop ). I just aquired my first pair of CL's in what feels like an iceage and just had to share, inspired by *aoqtpi*'s Piros pic, here are my new Piros (yeah ok so it's technically a reveal too - 2 for the price of 1!) - my first ever CL boot and I am in luuurrrve.
> 
> Also just wanted to say that this is one of my fave threads to spy on still, you ladies are always all so well put together (*Roussel* you already know how much I love your look with the Toutens). I love the edgy looks... I, unfortunately, am about as edgy as a sphere  but shhh ignore that - check out the pretty boots!!!


 
Pirooooooooooooossssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nolia

Chic!  What kind of law will you go into?  Maybe one day you can be my lawyer... we'll be the best dressed in the courthouse! HAHAA



aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for my first day of law school. As time carries on I'll def be looking more and more schlepy


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> WOW fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning elegance as always meg...is there anything out there you can't rock!!
> Could you be any nicer? Thank you so much Beagly.


----------



## megt10

anniethecat said:


> Love the dress!


 Thank you Annie.


roussel said:


> Thanks ladies!
> Leescah you look fab in that belted floral dress with that sweater!  I also love wearing the Piros with tights or skinny jeans.  One of my fave looks for fall.
> 
> aoqtpi another cool outfit with the Piros. I can't wait for our weather to get cooler so I can wear mine.
> 
> meg, that t-bags dress looks so comfy and I love your blue Bal


 Thanks Leescah, it is a totally comfy dress and when it is 105+ that is all I care about. Well not totally . I love the Brief I have 3 of them. Perfect for those days when you "need" to carry everything you own and the some.


----------



## megt10

Leescah said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted on tPF in like FOREVER (although I do admit that I have frequented the forum in the form of a dirty lurker :ninja: hehe... so not totally out of the CL loop ). I just aquired my first pair of CL's in what feels like an iceage and just had to share, inspired by *aoqtpi*'s Piros pic, here are my new Piros (yeah ok so it's technically a reveal too - 2 for the price of 1!) - my first ever CL boot and I am in luuurrrve.
> 
> Also just wanted to say that this is one of my fave threads to spy on still, you ladies are always all so well put together (*Roussel* you already know how much I love your look with the Toutens). I love the edgy looks... I, unfortunately, am about as edgy as a sphere  but shhh ignore that - check out the pretty boots!!!


 Those boots are gorgeous! I love your whole look. I love boots so hope more ladies will be posting their boots soon . Need an idea of what kind would work for me.


----------



## Emma4790

Leescah said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted on tPF in like FOREVER (although I do admit that I have frequented the forum in the form of a dirty lurker :ninja: hehe... so not totally out of the CL loop ). I just aquired my first pair of CL's in what feels like an iceage and just had to share, inspired by *aoqtpi*'s Piros pic, here are my new Piros (yeah ok so it's technically a reveal too - 2 for the price of 1!) - my first ever CL boot and I am in luuurrrve.
> 
> Also just wanted to say that this is one of my fave threads to spy on still, you ladies are always all so well put together (*Roussel* you already know how much I love your look with the Toutens). I love the edgy looks... I, unfortunately, am about as edgy as a sphere  but shhh ignore that - check out the pretty boots!!!



Adore this dress! Gorgeous new boots, hope your enjoying them! You look fab!


----------



## Emma4790

Sorry again for the bad quality guys. My cam doesn't really work at night.... I wore this to my BFs grad last weekend. Hope you like it! (nude fifis, topshop dress, Chanel med. flap)






More shots and angles on my blog (below)
Thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## heiress-ox

roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies!  I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle.  I'm so in love with these shoes right now



Adore the Toutenkaboucle and your top is fabulous - what a great outfit!




aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for my first day of law school. As time carries on I'll def be looking more and more schlepy



Good luck in law school! This is how I always start out, looking chic and slowly deteriorating  throughout the semester!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

My and my black paten CL


----------



## stilly

roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies!  I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle.  I'm so in love with these shoes right now


 
Amazing work outfit _*roussel*_!!!



megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies for the very kind compliments! You are all so supportive and it really makes me want to take the extra time to look the best that I can. So thank you all again. Today I am wearing my Prorata, these are my go to shoes and the little cotton dress is T-Bags. It is another hot day here and I am running errands and then doing the "ladies who lunch" thing, lol. The bag is Balenciaga Brief in cobalt blue.


 
Looking stylish as always *megt*!!!



aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for my first day of law school. As time carries on I'll def be looking more and more schlepy


 
Love the boots *aoqtpi*!!! Good luck at school!!!



Leescah said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted on tPF in like FOREVER (although I do admit that I have frequented the forum in the form of a dirty lurker :ninja: hehe... so not totally out of the CL loop ). I just aquired my first pair of CL's in what feels like an iceage and just had to share, inspired by *aoqtpi*'s Piros pic, here are my new Piros (yeah ok so it's technically a reveal too - 2 for the price of 1!) - my first ever CL boot and I am in luuurrrve.
> 
> Also just wanted to say that this is one of my fave threads to spy on still, you ladies are always all so well put together (*Roussel* you already know how much I love your look with the Toutens). I love the edgy looks... I, unfortunately, am about as edgy as a sphere  but shhh ignore that - check out the pretty boots!!!


 
Gorgeous Piros *Leescah*!!! Love the outfit!!!



Emma4790 said:


> Sorry again for the bad quality guys. My cam doesn't really work at night.... I wore this to my BFs grad last weekend. Hope you like it! (nude fifis, topshop dress, Chanel med. flap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More shots and angles on my blog (below)
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!


 
Fabulous look *Emma*!!! Love the dress and CLs!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

*Roussel* I love that outfit, esp the top! I am also in love with the Toutenboucle; wish I had found them in the taupe suede! It is waaayyyyy too cold here. I got outside and it was 11C! I am not used to this weather. Esp without covered parking. Oh, the life of a student 

*Meg*, lookin good! I love the blue on that Bal!

Thanks *Ruby*, *meg*, *beagly*, !

*Lees*, love the Piros (obvi ) Aren't they fantastic?!

Thanks *Y*! I'm thinking Intellectual Property, but I really don't know yet 

Pretty *Emma*!


----------



## aoqtpi

So... my full length mirrors are still in my old condo in Ontario, waiting to be shipped once the condo is sold... which means I have to get creative 

Outfit for my first firm recruitment even. I know the spike LPs are a bit much, but if they don't love me and my shoes I don't want to work there 






















I'm wearing skinny trousers with a white blouse and black blazer you can't really see, haha


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Alti 160s to work today...


----------



## stilly

aoqtpi said:


> So... my full length mirrors are still in my old condo in Ontario, waiting to be shipped once the condo is sold... which means I have to get creative
> 
> Outfit for my first firm recruitment even. I know the spike LPs are a bit much, but if they don't love me and my shoes I don't want to work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing skinny trousers with a white blouse and black blazer you can't really see, haha


 
*aoqtpi* - I love, love, love your spiked LPs!!! 
I think they look amazing with the skinny pants!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

aoqtpi said:


> So... my full length mirrors are still in my old condo in Ontario, waiting to be shipped once the condo is sold... which means I have to get creative
> 
> Outfit for my first firm recruitment even. I know the spike LPs are a bit much, but if they don't love me and my shoes I don't want to work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing skinny trousers with a white blouse and black blazer you can't really see, haha



You look great! Good luck at the firm today, if they don't like you, then kick them with those LP spikes!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Black Kid Alti 160s to work today...



Why do you always look so fabulous and classy???!?!? :greengrin:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Emma4790 said:


> Sorry again for the bad quality guys. My cam doesn't really work at night.... I wore this to my BFs grad last weekend. Hope you like it! (nude fifis, topshop dress, Chanel med. flap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More shots and angles on my blog (below)
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!



Gorgeous dress!!!


----------



## jenayb

Holy cow!!! There is so much fabulosity on this one page!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

aoqtpi said:


> So... my full length mirrors are still in my old condo in Ontario, waiting to be shipped once the condo is sold... which means I have to get creative
> 
> Outfit for my first firm recruitment even. I know the spike LPs are a bit much, but if they don't love me and my shoes I don't want to work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing skinny trousers with a white blouse and black blazer you can't really see, haha


 I love the shoes and your creativity hehe.


----------



## heiress-ox

aoqtpi said:


> So... my full length mirrors are still in my old condo in Ontario, waiting to be shipped once the condo is sold... which means I have to get creative
> 
> Outfit for my first firm recruitment even. I know the spike LPs are a bit much, but if they don't love me and my shoes I don't want to work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing skinny trousers with a white blouse and black blazer you can't really see, haha



This look is my absolute favorite, right up my alley ! Who makes your black skinny pants if you don't mind me asking, they fit very nicely!


----------



## cts900

How did I already get behind?????? Gorgeous looks ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

Emma4790 said:


> Sorry again for the bad quality guys. My cam doesn't really work at night.... I wore this to my BFs grad last weekend. Hope you like it! (nude fifis, topshop dress, Chanel med. flap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More shots and angles on my blog (below)
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!


 You look beautiful!


----------



## megt10

Sleeping Beauty said:


> My and my black paten CL


 Fabulous look. I think I need those shoes


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Amazing work outfit _*roussel*_!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking stylish as always *megt*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the boots *aoqtpi*!!! Good luck at school!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Piros *Leescah*!!! Love the outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous look *Emma*!!! Love the dress and CLs!!!


 
Thanks Stilly, not easy to pull off in the heat that we have been having.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> *Roussel* I love that outfit, esp the top! I am also in love with the Toutenboucle; wish I had found them in the taupe suede! It is waaayyyyy too cold here. I got outside and it was 11C! I am not used to this weather. Esp without covered parking. Oh, the life of a student
> 
> *Meg*, lookin good! I love the blue on that Bal!
> 
> Thanks *Ruby*, *meg*, *beagly*, !
> 
> *Lees*, love the Piros (obvi ) Aren't they fantastic?!
> 
> Thanks *Y*! I'm thinking Intellectual Property, but I really don't know yet
> 
> Pretty *Emma*!


 Thanks so much.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> So... my full length mirrors are still in my old condo in Ontario, waiting to be shipped once the condo is sold... which means I have to get creative
> 
> Outfit for my first firm recruitment even. I know the spike LPs are a bit much, but if they don't love me and my shoes I don't want to work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing skinny trousers with a white blouse and black blazer you can't really see, haha


 
Gorgeous out and those shoes are TDF. I love them.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Black Kid Alti 160s to work today...


 Gorgeous as always Stilly. I love this look.


----------



## DariaD

Ahhh, I am way behind this thread, but everybody look so gorgeous!
I adore how you ladies manage to look sexy yet very sophisticated and smart at the same time :okay:


----------



## Leescah

Ladies thank you so much for all your sweet comments! I heart my new Piros and love sharing them with you


----------



## phiphi

i'm so behind, ladies! everyone looks stunning!



megt10 said:


> I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.


 
love the balotas *meg*!



roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies! I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle. I'm so in love with these shoes right now


 
you look so stylish *R*!




aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for my first day of law school. As time carries on I'll def be looking more and more schlepy


 
cute! have fun and good luck in law school!



Leescah said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted on tPF in like FOREVER (although I do admit that I have frequented the forum in the form of a dirty lurker :ninja: hehe... so not totally out of the CL loop ). I just aquired my first pair of CL's in what feels like an iceage and just had to share, inspired by *aoqtpi*'s Piros pic, here are my new Piros (yeah ok so it's technically a reveal too - 2 for the price of 1!) - my first ever CL boot and I am in luuurrrve.


 
love the dress and congrats on the boots!! they're awesome!



Emma4790 said:


> Sorry again for the bad quality guys. My cam doesn't really work at night.... I wore this to my BFs grad last weekend. Hope you like it! (nude fifis, topshop dress, Chanel med. flap)
> 
> More shots and angles on my blog (below)
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!


 
really great look *emma*! i love the dress. gorgeous colour on you!



Sleeping Beauty said:


> My and my black paten CL


 
a beauty, *sleepingbeauty*!



stilly said:


> Black Kid Alti 160s to work today...


 
love how you always look so pretty and feminine *stilly*!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i'm so behind, ladies! everyone looks stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> love the balotas *meg*!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so stylish *R*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute! have fun and good luck in law school!
> 
> 
> 
> love the dress and congrats on the boots!! they're awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> really great look *emma*! i love the dress. gorgeous colour on you!
> 
> 
> 
> a beauty, *sleepingbeauty*!
> 
> 
> 
> love how you always look so pretty and feminine *stilly*!


 Thank Phiphi! I love the Balotas too. They are so easy to wear.


----------



## phiphi

today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.


 I love the dress as you know and I am really loving your shoes with it. So stylish.


----------



## poppyseed

Leescah said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted on tPF in like FOREVER (although I do admit that I have frequented the forum in the form of a dirty lurker :ninja: hehe... so not totally out of the CL loop ). I just aquired my first pair of CL's in what feels like an iceage and just had to share, inspired by *aoqtpi*'s Piros pic, here are my new Piros (yeah ok so it's technically a reveal too - 2 for the price of 1!) - my first ever CL boot and I am in luuurrrve.
> 
> Also just wanted to say that this is one of my fave threads to spy on still, you ladies are always all so well put together (*Roussel* you already know how much I love your look with the Toutens). I love the edgy looks... I, unfortunately, am about as edgy as a sphere  but shhh ignore that - check out the pretty boots!!!


 

Leescah!! Have not seen you on here for ages!! Congrats on your Piros, they are lush...I'm all for boots now, they are gonna be so practical now the weather's turning crap again


----------



## Nolia

phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. *i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.*



I TOTALLY agree!! Gorgeous outfit!! I'm dying for a pair of nudes!!


----------



## anniethecat

phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.


 
Love the dress with the nude shoes.  Beautiful!


----------



## DariaD

phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.



Beautiful outfit, loving the dress!


----------



## DariaD

Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf



love that whole outfit *DariaD*!


----------



## amazigrace

Wow! Everyone looks so gorgeous!

*phi,* LOVE the DVF dress! You look so beautiful in the entire outfit!

*daria,* LOVE your dress and scarf, and really love the booties!
You look beautiful!


----------



## anniethecat

DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf


 
Great look!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Stilly.......... Fabulous look as always!

As much as I love my Daffs (boots coming), I missed my chance to get the Alti. I thought they would be too high for me. But since I adjusted to the Daffs, I know the Alti will work. And after seeing these pics (thank you!), I may have to consider an SO.





stilly said:


> Black Kid Alti 160s to work today...


----------



## dbeth

amazigrace said:


> *dbeth,* love your outfit pic! You look
> smokin' in the DVF dress and I love the CLs!



Thank you Amazigrace!




jenaywins said:


> Woohoo! Hubba hubba!



  Love you Jenay!




megt10 said:


> I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.



Love this combo Meg---the Reara is one of my favorite DVF dresses---I want it in a blue color. You look stunning!




CEC.LV4eva said:


> hot! :d



Thank you Cec.LVfeva! 



sammix3 said:


> Beth - is that the arely in hearts? If so, we're twins!! BTW you look gorgeous!



Yes, Sammi---it's the Arely hearts.  Love this dress! Thank you.




hunniesochic said:


> pretty!



  Thanks---love this 'YES' smiley!




roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies!  I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle.  I'm so in love with these shoes right now



I love your top---love animal prints! You look great!!!




cts900 said:


> *roussel:* Your top is fabulous.  You look great!
> *meg*: I love your most recent looks.  I am still partial to the soft pink of your simples--the overall ensemble is utterly lovely.
> *dbeth*: H-O-T!!
> *chanel:* The color of your dress is spectacular.
> *hunniesochic:* Thansk, babe!



Thank you roussel. 



aoqtpi said:


> So... my full length mirrors are still in my old condo in Ontario, waiting to be shipped once the condo is sold... which means I have to get creative
> 
> Outfit for my first firm recruitment even. I know the spike LPs are a bit much, but if they don't love me and my shoes I don't want to work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing skinny trousers with a white blouse and black blazer you can't really see, haha



 Those shoes!!!! Wow!!




phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.



Phi---as always---you look fab in DVF! Love the broken waves prints, one of my favorites.


----------



## dbeth

Stilly----LOVE your Alti's---love the whole look!!!






megt10 said:


> Already told you how great you look in the DVF thread but damn it bears repeating! Totally HOT look, legs look awesome and your figure



Meg---you are just too sweet my dear!!!!  Thanks sweetie.


----------



## Jönathan

*phi,* Wow!

Beautiful! I love that dress with the nude YoYo's! 

*Daria,* Love the entire look! Perfection!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*P* you look gorgeous as usual! 

*Daria:* I have this same dress!  You look great in it with your Laponos!


----------



## Leescah

Thanks *Phi*! LOVE the DVF btw.... great dress!!

Hey *Poppy*!!! Yeah I've been MIA for so long, I feel so out of touch haha! Did you see my signature?! I feel like I shouldn't delete it now as it's so out of date it's like an ancient artifact or something!!  it's been ages! Hope you're keeping well! I know what you mean about our weather - it's so depressing! But like I say, my Piros will get me through *clenches fists at the sky*


----------



## myu3160

DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## dbeth

DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf



You look fab!! You have a beautiful figure!!


----------



## DariaD

*Im Shoe-ish, amazigrace, anniethecat, dbeth, myu3160, Jönathan* &#8212; Thank you! 

*Dukeprincess* &#8212; tehee, dress twins! it's a great dress, isn't it?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.



Beautiful dress Phiphi


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

aoqtpi said:


> So... my full length mirrors are still in my old condo in Ontario, waiting to be shipped once the condo is sold... which means I have to get creative
> 
> Outfit for my first firm recruitment even. I know the spike LPs are a bit much, but if they don't love me and my shoes I don't want to work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing skinny trousers with a white blouse and black blazer you can't really see, haha


you look so sexy darling with your spiked LPs! Love them!


----------



## megt10

Today I wore Robert Rodrigues shorts and DVF Berit top with my Denis 100 Suede.


----------



## DariaD

megt10 said:


> Today I wore Robert Rodrigues shorts and DVF Berit top with my Denis 100 Suede.



Those arms... Meg, I seriously feel the need to RUN to a gym and work out till I drop every time I see you and your perfect shape. You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> Today I wore Robert Rodrigues shorts and DVF Berit top with my Denis 100 Suede.


love that blue...it looks like marshmallow. pretty!


----------



## hunniesochic

DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf


you look gorgeous.


----------



## hunniesochic

phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.


looking great at work


----------



## hunniesochic

Emma4790 said:


> Sorry again for the bad quality guys. My cam doesn't really work at night.... I wore this to my BFs grad last weekend. Hope you like it! (nude fifis, topshop dress, Chanel med. flap)
> 
> More shots and angles on my blog (below)
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!


loves the CL and Chanel...perfect combo!


----------



## hunniesochic

Sleeping Beauty said:


> My and my black paten CL


you look great


----------



## hunniesochic

aoqtpi said:


> So... my full length mirrors are still in my old condo in Ontario, waiting to be shipped once the condo is sold... which means I have to get creative
> 
> Outfit for my first firm recruitment even. I know the spike LPs are a bit much, but if they don't love me and my shoes I don't want to work there
> 
> I'm wearing skinny trousers with a white blouse and black blazer you can't really see, haha


those LP spikes are AH-MA-ZING!


----------



## hunniesochic

stilly said:


> Black Kid Alti 160s to work today...


these are gorgeous!


----------



## hunniesochic

Leescah said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted on tPF in like FOREVER (although I do admit that I have frequented the forum in the form of a dirty lurker :ninja: hehe... so not totally out of the CL loop ). I just aquired my first pair of CL's in what feels like an iceage and just had to share, inspired by *aoqtpi*'s Piros pic, here are my new Piros (yeah ok so it's technically a reveal too - 2 for the price of 1!) - my first ever CL boot and I am in luuurrrve.
> 
> Also just wanted to say that this is one of my fave threads to spy on still, you ladies are always all so well put together (*Roussel* you already know how much I love your look with the Toutens). I love the edgy looks... I, unfortunately, am about as edgy as a sphere  but shhh ignore that - check out the pretty boots!!!


love the outfit.


----------



## hunniesochic

roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies!  I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle.  I'm so in love with these shoes right now


i love this pair of CL! you look great!

BTW, can i ask what app you use for that picture?


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Those arms... Meg, I seriously feel the need to RUN to a gym and work out till I drop every time I see you and your perfect shape. You look absolutely stunning!


Oh that so sweet of you, THANK YOU!



hunniesochic said:


> love that blue...it looks like marshmallow. pretty!


 I love this color blue. It is so rich and vibrant. Thanks Hunnie.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Today I wore Robert Rodrigues shorts and DVF Berit top with my Denis 100 Suede.




this pic made me smile.  i love the blue and gray combo.


----------



## megt10

Thanks Aegis, I like the combo too. I got the shorts and jacket on Rue last time it was on sale. I scored the skirt today. You can't see it in the pics but there is a really nice sheen to the shorts and jacket. It makes the whole thing more interesting.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.



Love that dress!



DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf



OMG i just adore your outfit!



megt10 said:


> Today I wore Robert Rodrigues shorts and DVF Berit top with my Denis 100 Suede.



gorgeous! Love that blue!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Why do you always look so fabulous and classy???!?!? :greengrin:


 


jenaywins said:


> Holy cow!!! There is so much fabulosity on this one page!!!


 


cts900 said:


> How did I already get behind?????? Gorgeous looks ladies!!!!!!!!


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous as always Stilly. I love this look.


 


phiphi said:


> i'm so behind, ladies! everyone looks stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> love the balotas *meg*!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so stylish *R*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute! have fun and good luck in law school!
> 
> 
> 
> love the dress and congrats on the boots!! they're awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> really great look *emma*! i love the dress. gorgeous colour on you!
> 
> 
> 
> a beauty, *sleepingbeauty*!
> 
> 
> 
> love how you always look so pretty and feminine *stilly*!


 

Thanks so much ladies!!!


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.


 
Love the dress and yoyos *phi*!!!
I wish my coworkers dressed so well!!!


----------



## stilly

hunniesochic said:


> these are gorgeous!


 
Thanks so much *hunniesochic*!!!


----------



## stilly

DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf


 
The dress, the shoes, the scarf...Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> i'm so behind, ladies! everyone looks stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> love the balotas *meg*!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so stylish *R*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute! have fun and good luck in law school!
> 
> 
> 
> love the dress and congrats on the boots!! they're awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> really great look *emma*! i love the dress. gorgeous colour on you!
> 
> 
> 
> a beauty, *sleepingbeauty*!
> 
> 
> 
> love how you always look so pretty and feminine *stilly*!


 

Thanks *phi*!!! You look gorgeous as usual in your outfit!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I wore Robert Rodrigues shorts and DVF Berit top with my Denis 100 Suede.


 
Terrific combination!! I love it!


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf


 WOW, beautiful!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.


 
FAB-U-LOUS phiphi!!


----------



## DariaD

*dirtyaddiction, beagly911, stilly* &#8212; Thank youuu!


----------



## shockboogie

Wore my *Leopard Pigalles* to Fashion's Night Out 






_Alexander McQueen Poppy Seed Cape, Alice & Olivia backless dress, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Chanel Coco Heart earrings, Chanel Peridot nail polish, Hermes Rouge Garrance Kelly 32 ghw, and Hermes Black Gator Collier De Chien cuff w/ ghw_


----------



## megt10

shockboogie said:


> Wore my Leopard Pigalles to Fashion's Night Out


 Gorgeous! You are rocking that whole outfit and you look perfect.


----------



## megt10

dirtyaddiction said:


> Love that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG i just adore your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous! Love that blue!


 Thanks so much.


beagly911 said:


> Terrific combination!! I love it!


 Thanks Beagly, that is my attempt at dressing down.


----------



## DariaD

shockboogie said:


> Wore my *Leopard Pigalles* to Fashion's Night Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Alexander McQueen Poppy Seed Cape, Alice & Olivia backless dress, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Chanel Coco Heart earrings, Chanel Peridot nail polish, Hermes Rouge Garrance Kelly 32 ghw, and Hermes Black Gator Collier De Chien cuff w/ ghw_



Oh girl, you look fab! This cape is stunning on you and Pigalles are dreamy!


----------



## DariaD

Finally took my Dorepis for a walk today!
I have to think on the styling that goes with them, so far I couldn't think of nothing better than "all black" look. They are asking for a leather jacket maybe for "edgier" look?


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies for the very kind compliments! You are all so supportive and it really makes me want to take the extra time to look the best that I can. So thank you all again. Today I am wearing my Prorata, these are my go to shoes and the little cotton dress is T-Bags. It is another hot day here and I am running errands and then doing the "ladies who lunch" thing, lol. The bag is Balenciaga Brief in cobalt blue.


 
Very classy, Meg! I love your dress!



aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for my first day of law school. As time carries on I'll def be looking more and more schlepy


 
You will never look schlepy, aoqtpi. I believe you'll just keep finding stylish ways to make casual look good.



Leescah said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted on tPF in like FOREVER (although I do admit that I have frequented the forum in the form of a dirty lurker :ninja: hehe... so not totally out of the CL loop ). I just aquired my first pair of CL's in what feels like an iceage and just had to share, inspired by *aoqtpi*'s Piros pic, here are my new Piros (yeah ok so it's technically a reveal too - 2 for the price of 1!) - my first ever CL boot and I am in luuurrrve.
> 
> Also just wanted to say that this is one of my fave threads to spy on still, you ladies are always all so well put together (*Roussel* you already know how much I love your look with the Toutens). I love the edgy looks... I, unfortunately, am about as edgy as a sphere  but shhh ignore that - check out the pretty boots!!!


 
Very cute! Love the boots!



Emma4790 said:


> Sorry again for the bad quality guys. My cam doesn't really work at night.... I wore this to my BFs grad last weekend. Hope you like it! (nude fifis, topshop dress, Chanel med. flap)
> 
> 
> 
> More shots and angles on my blog (below)
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!


 
Cute!


Sleeping Beauty said:


> My and my black paten CL


 
Very nice!



aoqtpi said:


> So... my full length mirrors are still in my old condo in Ontario, waiting to be shipped once the condo is sold... which means I have to get creative
> 
> Outfit for my first firm recruitment even. I know the spike LPs are a bit much, but if they don't love me and my shoes I don't want to work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing skinny trousers with a white blouse and black blazer you can't really see, haha


 
Another stylish look!



stilly said:


> Black Kid Alti 160s to work today...


 
Stilly, you always manage to make professional look so good.



phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.


 
Love this dress, Phi!



DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf


 
Very stylish, Daria.



megt10 said:


> Today I wore Robert Rodrigues shorts and DVF Berit top with my Denis 100 Suede.


 
I love the blue, Meg.

*Roussel*: I multi-quoted your outfit, too, but it didn't show up here. I absolutely love this look.


----------



## jenayb

shockboogie said:


> Wore my *Leopard Pigalles* to Fashion's Night Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Alexander McQueen Poppy Seed Cape, Alice & Olivia backless dress, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Chanel Coco Heart earrings, Chanel Peridot nail polish, Hermes Rouge Garrance Kelly 32 ghw, and Hermes Black Gator Collier De Chien cuff w/ ghw_


 
Love!



DariaD said:


> Finally took my Dorepis for a walk today!
> I have to think on the styling that goes with them, so far I couldn't think of nothing better than "all black" look. They are asking for a leather jacket maybe for "edgier" look?


 
Yeah I'd go with the leather jacket!!


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> Today I wore Robert Rodrigues shorts and DVF Berit top with my Denis 100 Suede.


 
What a lovely colour!


----------



## candyapples88

roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies!  I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle.  I'm so in love with these shoes right now



LOVE this entire outfit!


----------



## dbeth

shockboogie said:


> Wore my *Leopard Pigalles* to Fashion's Night Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Alexander McQueen Poppy Seed Cape, Alice & Olivia backless dress, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Chanel Coco Heart earrings, Chanel Peridot nail polish, Hermes Rouge Garrance Kelly 32 ghw, and Hermes Black Gator Collier De Chien cuff w/ ghw_



You look smashing!!!!!!!!!! I love your cape, gorgeous.


----------



## amazigrace

*shock,* SO good to see you here! Please
post more often - your outfits are fabulous!
Love this one. You look stunning!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*shock, daria- *you both look great!!!


----------



## eldebrang

Last night at FNO event with my leopard Daffodiles and my favorite 9 months pregnant SA.. Sorry for the bad quality picture


----------



## jenayb

eldebrang said:


> Last night at FNO event with my leopard Daffodiles and my favorite 9 months pregnant SA.. Sorry for the bad quality picture


----------



## Louboufan

DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf


----------



## megt10

Heading off to Shul tonight wearing my MBB and Helmut Lang dress.


----------



## amazigrace

megt10 said:


> Heading off to Shul tonight wearing my MBB and Helmut Lang dress.



Man alive, *meg,* I wish I could wear those MBBS! 
You look SO good in them and the HL dress! Great
outfit! Is Shul kind of like church? If it is, you are
very devout! Good girl!


----------



## BattyBugs

eldebrang said:


> Last night at FNO event with my leopard Daffodiles and my favorite 9 months pregnant SA.. Sorry for the bad quality picture


 
Love the dress and the shoes!



megt10 said:


> Heading off to Shul tonight wearing my MBB and Helmut Lang dress.


 
Keep the outfits coming Meg. You look so pretty!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm not very stylish or glamorous, but here are a couple of outfits from our Vegas trip.

Heading out to meet a bunch of guys who work for the same company as DH (and their wives).

Michaels Kors dress
CL VP spikes







On our way to a show.

XCVI top
BCBG leggings
CL Marcia Balla wedges






There were other variations, but the blisters (from my Havianas) made wearing anything other than these CLs impossible.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I'm not very stylish or glamorous, but here are a couple of outfits from our Vegas trip.
> 
> Heading out to meet a bunch of guys who work for the same company as DH (and their wives).
> 
> Michaels Kors dress
> CL VP spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way to a show.
> 
> XCVI top
> BCBG leggings
> CL Marcia Balla wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were other variations, but the blisters (from my Havianas) made wearing anything other than these CLs impossible.





Girl, you know I thought you looked great when I met you in SF but um... These outfits... WOW!


----------



## eldebrang

megt10 said:


> Heading off to Shul tonight wearing my MBB and Helmut Lang dress.


Go girl.. I don't wear these kind of outfits to my shul  Maybe I should.. Shabbat Shalom...


----------



## megt10

amazigrace said:


> Man alive, *meg,* I wish I could wear those MBBS!
> You look SO good in them and the HL dress! Great
> outfit! Is Shul kind of like church? If it is, you are
> very devout! Good girl!


Thank you Amazigrace. Yes shul is yiddish for synagogue. I try and go every Friday. It is where I break in my new shoes. Not a lot of walking but a lot of standing and sitting. I am there for about 3 hours so that gives me about 4 hours of new shoe wear and a barometer of how comfy they are going to be. I believe in multi-tasking.



BattyBugs said:


> Love the dress and the shoes!
> 
> 
> Keep the outfits coming Meg. You look so pretty!


Thanks Batty. You are so sweet and I appreciate it.




eldebrang said:


> Go girl.. I don't wear these kind of outfits to my shul  Maybe I should.. Shabbat Shalom...


 Yes you should! Set the trend. Shabbat Shalom to you as well.


----------



## aoqtpi

*Stilly*, you look great! And thank you! I really like the spike/skinny combo!

Thanks *CEC*! I talked to one of the partners and I think I made a good impression! :fingerscrossed:

Thank you *RBL*, *meg*, *phi*, *dbeth*, *crisped*, *hunnie* and *Batty*! 

*Heiress*, they're from Dynamite - I get all my business casual clothes there. They have great prices! And thank you 

*Phi* love the dress and nude patent!

*Meg*, love the pop of blue!


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Finally took my Dorepis for a walk today!
> I have to think on the styling that goes with them, so far I couldn't think of nothing better than "all black" look. They are asking for a leather jacket maybe for "edgier" look?


 You look great and I can totally see this with a Balenciaga moto jacket in Bordeaux.


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> What a lovely colour!


 Thank you Jenay


----------



## megt10

eldebrang said:


> Last night at FNO event with my leopard Daffodiles and my favorite 9 months pregnant SA.. Sorry for the bad quality picture


 Totally gorgeous. I love those shoes on you.


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> I'm not very stylish or glamorous, but here are a couple of outfits from our Vegas trip.
> 
> Heading out to meet a bunch of guys who work for the same company as DH (and their wives).
> 
> Michaels Kors dress
> CL VP spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way to a show.
> 
> XCVI top
> BCBG leggings
> CL Marcia Balla wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were other variations, but the blisters (from my Havianas) made wearing anything other than these CLs impossible.


 Oh Batty you look wonderful. Aside from obviously loving your shoes I simply adore your top. That whole outfit is wonderful and looks so good on you. Then again so does the dress. BTW I have the same dress. Now I need to hunt down that top.


----------



## hunniesochic

eldebrang said:


> Last night at FNO event with my leopard Daffodiles and my favorite 9 months pregnant SA.. Sorry for the bad quality picture


very pretty


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> Heading off to Shul tonight wearing my MBB and Helmut Lang dress.


wah! i love this! so hot.


----------



## hunniesochic

BattyBugs said:


> Michaels Kors dress
> CL VP spikes
> 
> 
> On our way to a show.
> 
> XCVI top
> BCBG leggings
> CL Marcia Balla wedges


love your VP spike


----------



## hunniesochic

shockboogie said:


> Wore my *Leopard Pigalles* to Fashion's Night Out
> 
> _Alexander McQueen Poppy Seed Cape, Alice & Olivia backless dress, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Chanel Coco Heart earrings, Chanel Peridot nail polish, Hermes Rouge Garrance Kelly 32 ghw, and Hermes Black Gator Collier De Chien cuff w/ ghw_


you look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## hunniesochic

DariaD said:


> Finally took my Dorepis for a walk today!
> I have to think on the styling that goes with them, so far I couldn't think of nothing better than "all black" look. They are asking for a leather jacket maybe for "edgier" look?


looking great.


----------



## eldebrang

jenaywins said:


>





hunniesochic said:


> very pretty





megt10 said:


> Totally gorgeous. I love those shoes on you.



Thanks bunch ladies


----------



## phiphi

dbeth said:


> Phi---as always---you look fab in DVF! Love the broken waves prints, one of my favorites.






			
				Jönathan;19874267 said:
			
		

> *phi,* Wow! Beautiful! I love that dress with the nude YoYo's!





Dukeprincess said:


> *P* you look gorgeous as usual!





Leescah said:


> Thanks *Phi*! LOVE the DVF btw.... great dress!!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful dress Phiphi





hunniesochic said:


> looking great at work





dirtyaddiction said:


> Love that dress!





stilly said:


> Love the dress and yoyos *phi*!!!
> I wish my coworkers dressed so well!!!





beagly911 said:


> FAB-U-LOUS phiphi!!





BattyBugs said:


> Love this dress, Phi!






			
				aoqpti said:
			
		

> Phi love the dress and nude patent!



thank you so much everyone for such lovely comments!!!


----------



## phiphi

DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf



love this combo!!! 



megt10 said:


> Today I wore Robert Rodrigues shorts and DVF Berit top with my Denis 100 Suede.



meg, i love the RB on you. the colour really suits you!



shockboogie said:


> Wore my *Leopard Pigalles* to Fashion's Night Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Alexander McQueen Poppy Seed Cape, Alice & Olivia backless dress, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Chanel Coco Heart earrings, Chanel Peridot nail polish, Hermes Rouge Garrance Kelly 32 ghw, and Hermes Black Gator Collier De Chien cuff w/ ghw_



looking extra fierce shock!



DariaD said:


> Finally took my Dorepis for a walk today!
> I have to think on the styling that goes with them, so far I couldn't think of nothing better than "all black" look. They are asking for a leather jacket maybe for "edgier" look?



gorgeous. i think you'll get a lot of wear with these!!



eldebrang said:


> Last night at FNO event with my leopard Daffodiles and my favorite 9 months pregnant SA.. Sorry for the bad quality picture



amazing!



BattyBugs said:


> I'm not very stylish or glamorous, but here are a couple of outfits from our Vegas trip.
> 
> Heading out to meet a bunch of guys who work for the same company as DH (and their wives).
> 
> Michaels Kors dress
> CL VP spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way to a show.
> 
> XCVI top
> BCBG leggings
> CL Marcia Balla wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were other variations, but the blisters (from my Havianas) made wearing anything other than these CLs impossible.



hush batty! you rocked in vegas! i love both outfits! very elegant and stylish!


----------



## megt10

hunniesochic said:


> wah! i love this! so hot.


 Thanks Hunnie. I am so loving the MBB.


phiphi said:


> love this combo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> meg, i love the RB on you. the colour really suits you!
> 
> 
> 
> looking extra fierce shock!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous. i think you'll get a lot of wear with these!!
> 
> 
> 
> amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> hush batty! you rocked in vegas! i love both outfits! very elegant and stylish!


 Thanks so much Phiphi.


----------



## Nolia

*Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of CLs.  Madame Butterfly Bootie!! Dress: Forever 21*


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> Girl, you know I thought you looked great when I met you in SF but um... These outfits... WOW!


 
You're so sweet, Jenay. 



megt10 said:


> Oh Batty you look wonderful. Aside from obviously loving your shoes I simply adore your top. That whole outfit is wonderful and looks so good on you. Then again so does the dress. BTW I have the same dress. Now I need to hunt down that top.


 
Thank you, Meg. The top came from Neiman Marcus. I love the way it fits.



hunniesochic said:


> love your VP spike


 
Thank you!



phiphi said:


> hush batty! you rocked in vegas! i love both outfits! very elegant and stylish!


 
Thanks, Phi!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nolia said:


> *Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of CLs.  Madame Butterfly Bootie!! Dress: Forever 21*


 
Love the MBBs with your dress.


----------



## amazigrace

*batty,* you ARE glamorous and you
look so pretty and stylish in your LV
outfits. Love them!

*nolia,* I just love the MBB, and
you look adorable!


----------



## cts900

OMG!  I am soooooo sorry for the general shout out but I was part of the blackout Friday night (no FNO for San Diego...) and JUST got back online today.  I went through every simgle look I missed and all that I can say is that you ladies continue to inspire me every single day with how well put together you always are.  Cheers to tPF!


----------



## DariaD

*megt10, hunniesochic, phiphi, cts900, jenaywins, BattyBugs, dezynrbaglaydee, Louboufan * &#8212; thank you, dear ladies!


----------



## hunniesochic

Nolia said:


> *Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of CLs.  Madame Butterfly Bootie!! Dress: Forever 21*


beautiful


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of CLs.  Madame Butterfly Bootie!! Dress: Forever 21*


 
Oh so cute, love the outfit and the shoes. I wore mine last night and just love them.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> OMG!  I am soooooo sorry for the general shout out but I was part of the blackout Friday night (no FNO for San Diego...) and JUST got back online today.  I went through every simgle look I missed and all that I can say is that you ladies continue to inspire me every single day with how well put together you always are.  Cheers to tPF!


 Well we are glad that you are back CTS!


----------



## beagly911

shockboogie said:


> Wore my *Leopard Pigalles* to Fashion's Night Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Alexander McQueen Poppy Seed Cape, Alice & Olivia backless dress, Chanel J12 w/ diamond markers, Chanel Coco Heart earrings, Chanel Peridot nail polish, Hermes Rouge Garrance Kelly 32 ghw, and Hermes Black Gator Collier De Chien cuff w/ ghw_


 Lovely in every respect!


DariaD said:


> Finally took my Dorepis for a walk today!
> I have to think on the styling that goes with them, so far I couldn't think of nothing better than "all black" look. They are asking for a leather jacket maybe for "edgier" look?


 
Terrific...I love all black


eldebrang said:


> Last night at FNO event with my leopard Daffodiles and my favorite 9 months pregnant SA.. Sorry for the bad quality picture


 
such a wonderful pic!


megt10 said:


> Heading off to Shul tonight wearing my MBB and Helmut Lang dress.


Stunning as always meg...wish I was so good about making shul!


----------



## juicyjeans

Nolia said:


> *Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of CLs. Madame Butterfly Bootie!! Dress: Forever 21*


 
Love that dress *Nolia *


----------



## BattyBugs

amazigrace said:


> *batty,* you ARE glamorous and you
> look so pretty and stylish in your LV
> outfits. Love them!
> 
> *nolia,* I just love the MBB, and
> you look adorable!


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of CLs. Madame Butterfly Bootie!! Dress: Forever 21*


Fabulous outfit Nolia...perfect combination!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Well we are glad that you are back CTS!



Thanks, babe .


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely in every respect!
> 
> 
> Terrific...I love all black
> 
> 
> such a wonderful pic!
> 
> Stunning as always meg...wish I was so good about making shul!


 Thank you Beagly! I know it isn't always easy to make shul for us either. I have begun to call it Frantic Friday. It always feels like I am so rushed. Though once I am there I am glad that we made it.


----------



## glamourbag

Nolia said:


> *Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of CLs.  Madame Butterfly Bootie!! Dress: Forever 21*


Wow, you look gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## glamourbag

eldebrang said:


> Last night at FNO event with my leopard Daffodiles and my favorite 9 months pregnant SA.. Sorry for the bad quality picture



Wow! love your dress and McQ clutch too!


----------



## glamourbag

megt10 said:


> Heading off to Shul tonight wearing my MBB and Helmut Lang dress.



Helmut and MBB = perfect match! You look lovely!


----------



## glamourbag

BattyBugs said:


> I'm not very stylish or glamorous, but here are a couple of outfits from our Vegas trip.
> 
> Heading out to meet a bunch of guys who work for the same company as DH (and their wives).
> 
> Michaels Kors dress
> CL VP spikes


Drooling over your spikes!!!!! I love them!


----------



## megt10

glamourbag said:


> Helmut and MBB = perfect match! You look lovely!


 Thank you so much Glamour!


----------



## eldebrang

glamourbag said:


> Wow! love your dress and McQ clutch too!



Thank you...


----------



## BattyBugs

glamourbag said:


> Drooling over your spikes!!!!! I love them!


  Thanks, Glamour! They are really comfortable and I'm finally to the point I can actually walk (not wobble) when I wear them. I love them so much, I have them in beige, too.


----------



## chanel*liz

everyone looks so fabulous!! 

nude bianca


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> everyone looks so fabulous!!
> 
> nude bianca



Gorgeous Liz, love the nude Biancas & the colour of your Birkin against your dress!


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> everyone looks so fabulous!!
> 
> nude bianca


beautiful, Liz.


----------



## Nolia

BattyBugs said:


> Love the MBBs with your dress.





amazigrace said:


> *batty,* you ARE glamorous and you
> look so pretty and stylish in your LV
> outfits. Love them!
> 
> *nolia,* I just love the MBB, and
> you look adorable!





hunniesochic said:


> beautiful





megt10 said:


> Oh so cute, love the outfit and the shoes. I wore mine last night and just love them.





juicyjeans said:


> Love that dress *Nolia *





beagly911 said:


> Fabulous outfit Nolia...perfect combination!





glamourbag said:


> Wow, you look gorgeous!!!!!!!



 These are honestly so comfy on my feet!  I love them!!

I actually got the "how do you walk in those?" comment yesterday at the bridal show.  I was finally able to use the line "Oh these?  I can walk in them in my sleep! "


----------



## jeNYC

Hey everyone,

here i am wearing my leopard MBP and my cousin in Ron Rons


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> everyone looks so fabulous!!
> 
> nude bianca



Always love your posts! And your hair is amazing! Is it naturally wavy?




jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> here i am wearing my leopard MBP and my cousin in Ron Rons



Gorgeous! Are they the 120s?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

chanel*liz said:


> everyone looks so fabulous!!
> 
> nude bianca





jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> here i am wearing my leopard MBP and my cousin in Ron Rons



sooo cute!


----------



## jeNYC

aoqtpi said:


> Always love your posts! And your hair is amazing! Is it naturally wavy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Are they the 120s?



thanks!  yes they are 

thank you *dirtyaddiction*


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> everyone looks so fabulous!!
> 
> nude bianca


 

Your Biancas are a fantastic nude. Love them!



jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> here i am wearing my leopard MBP and my cousin in Ron Rons


 
These are such fun photos. You are both wearing fabulous shoes.


----------



## cfellis522

eldebrang said:


> Last night at FNO event with my leopard Daffodiles and my favorite 9 months pregnant SA.. Sorry for the bad quality picture


 
Love your Daffs!  You look great!



megt10 said:


> Heading off to Shul tonight wearing my MBB and Helmut Lang dress.


 
Meg, you always look outstanding!!!



BattyBugs said:


> I'm not very stylish or glamorous, but here are a couple of outfits from our Vegas trip.
> 
> Heading out to meet a bunch of guys who work for the same company as DH (and their wives).
> 
> Michaels Kors dress
> CL VP spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way to a show.
> 
> XCVI top
> BCBG leggings
> CL Marcia Balla wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were other variations, but the blisters (from my Havianas) made wearing anything other than these CLs impossible.


 
Batty - You have great style and we missed you on Thursday!!!



phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.


 
Love your DvF dress!  You wear it well!!!



stilly said:


> Black Kid Alti 160s to work today...


 
Stilly, you are still the queen of ultra high heels to me!  Your legs look great!!!

Caroline


----------



## cfellis522

Here are some pictures from FNO at the CL boutique in Dallas wtih my friend Halie!

DvF Black wrap dress
CL Hematite Strass Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)
















Caroline


----------



## heiress-ox

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> here i am wearing my leopard MBP and my cousin in Ron Rons



These pics are so cute! I wish I had a family member to share my CL addiction with!


----------



## heiress-ox

cfellis522 said:


> Here are some pictures from FNO at the CL boutique in Dallas wtih my friend Halie!
> 
> DvF Black wrap dress
> CL Hematite Strass Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline



Oh wow, absolutely fabulous  You're the first person I've seen to buy the Hematite Strass Daf and they are perfection on you, especially with that outfit!


----------



## hunniesochic

cfellis522 said:


> Here are some pictures from FNO at the CL boutique in Dallas wtih my friend Halie!
> 
> DvF Black wrap dress
> CL Hematite Strass Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)
> 
> Caroline


beautiful! both the CL and the LV.


----------



## hunniesochic

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> here i am wearing my leopard MBP and my cousin in Ron Rons


very beautiful and playful!


----------



## AEGIS

shockboogie said:


> wore my *leopard pigalles* to fashion's night out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _alexander mcqueen poppy seed cape, alice & olivia backless dress, chanel j12 w/ diamond markers, chanel coco heart earrings, chanel peridot nail polish, hermes rouge garrance kelly 32 ghw, and hermes black gator collier de chien cuff w/ ghw_





megt10 said:


> heading off to shul tonight wearing my mbb and helmut lang dress.





battybugs said:


> i'm not very stylish or glamorous, but here are a couple of outfits from our vegas trip.
> 
> Heading out to meet a bunch of guys who work for the same company as dh (and their wives).
> 
> Michaels kors dress
> cl vp spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on our way to a show.
> 
> Xcvi top
> bcbg leggings
> cl marcia balla wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were other variations, but the blisters (from my havianas) made wearing anything other than these cls impossible.





nolia said:


> *heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of cls.  Madame butterfly bootie!! Dress: Forever 21*





jenyc said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> here i am wearing my leopard mbp and my cousin in ron rons





lovely!


----------



## megt10

cfellis522 said:


> Here are some pictures from FNO at the CL boutique in Dallas wtih my friend Halie!
> 
> DvF Black wrap dress
> CL Hematite Strass Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline


 Gorgeous shoes and dress and they look fantasic on you.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> everyone looks so fabulous!!
> 
> nude bianca


 Gorgeous Liz as always!


----------



## megt10

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> here i am wearing my leopard MBP and my cousin in Ron Rons


 Love the whole look, those shoes are fabulous.


----------



## Star1231

cfellis522 said:


> Here are some pictures from FNO at the CL boutique in Dallas wtih my friend Halie!
> 
> DvF Black wrap dress
> CL Hematite Strass Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline



You look amazing!  Congrats on an stunning pair!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cfellis522 said:


> Here are some pictures from FNO at the CL boutique in Dallas wtih my friend Halie!
> 
> DvF Black wrap dress
> CL Hematite Strass Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline



WOW  Those shoes are really lovely and special! you look wonderful on them. Love your bag too,


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> everyone looks so fabulous!!
> 
> nude bianca



10 points!  love your cardigan!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nolia said:


> *Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of CLs.  Madame Butterfly Bootie!! Dress: Forever 21*



Nolia, lovely outfit!!  beautiful legs!


----------



## eldebrang

cfellis522 said:


> Here are some pictures from FNO at the CL boutique in Dallas wtih my friend Halie!
> 
> DvF Black wrap dress
> CL Hematite Strass Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline


Thanks for the comment. And oh those Daffsss, you look amazing!!!! I really like the white leather boots the girl behind you wearing as well


----------



## dirtyaddiction

cfellis522 said:


> Here are some pictures from FNO at the CL boutique in Dallas wtih my friend Halie!
> 
> DvF Black wrap dress
> CL Hematite Strass Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline



OMG I love those! Last picture is soo cute


----------



## RedBottomLover

cfellis522 said:


> Here are some pictures from FNO at the CL boutique in Dallas wtih my friend Halie!
> 
> DvF Black wrap dress
> CL Hematite Strass Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline


I LOVE your new dafs. No pictures of the black crystal python you had on before?


----------



## YaYa3

3rd chemo treatment today!

Target dress
Target leggings
J. Crew cardigan
Ralph Lauren belt
CL love flats
HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.


----------



## Dukeprincess

YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.



You are so beautiful, *C.  *I mean I don't know how the nurses were able to focus because I would've been staring at you!


----------



## DariaD

YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.



You are so beautiful, I love the whole styling with red accents of poppy flower/scarf/"love" letters. Very flirty and fun


----------



## Nolia

We getting our engagment photos done in about a week and a half from now.  I have two versions of the same outfit, but having trouble deciding which to go with.  I'm also pairing the outfit with my Very Croise (do you think it goes well together? or is it too busy?)

This outfit will be for the "sunset field" portion of the shoot.  I'm trying to go for a relaxed, laid back feel.  My aunt went on a trip to Thailand and brought back this lovely convertible skirt/dress and I wanted to pair it with an ivory ruffle cap sleeved top.  

Look 1 has the skirt pulled over the chest so it's above the knee.
Look 2 has it just under the chest and come under the knee.

I may find a different belt to go with this (unless you ladies think black is okay?)  I was thinking brown?
Should I add accessories?

** Forgive the hair, my curls are coming undone from the humidity.


----------



## jeshika

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> here i am wearing my leopard MBP and my cousin in Ron Rons



 great legs! i love your look. so simple yet GORGEOUS!


----------



## jeshika

Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas


----------



## heiress-ox

jeshika said:


> Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas


You look gorgeous, love the RB WS Altadama, the colour is phenomenal and the dye job on them looks really well done!


----------



## BattyBugs

cfellis522 said:


> Batty - You have great style and we missed you on Thursday!!!
> 
> 
> Caroline


 

Thank you, Caroline. My DH decided he wanted to start going to Yoga with me (just decided last week), so we went and got sweaty, instead of spending money.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.



you are gorgeous!



Nolia said:


> We getting our engagment photos done in about a week and a half from now.  I have two versions of the same outfit, but having trouble deciding which to go with.  I'm also pairing the outfit with my Very Croise (do you think it goes well together? or is it too busy?)
> 
> This outfit will be for the "sunset field" portion of the shoot.  I'm trying to go for a relaxed, laid back feel.  My aunt went on a trip to Thailand and brought back this lovely convertible skirt/dress and I wanted to pair it with an ivory ruffle cap sleeved top.
> 
> Look 1 has the skirt pulled over the chest so it's above the knee.
> Look 2 has it just under the chest and come under the knee.
> 
> I may find a different belt to go with this (unless you ladies think black is okay?)  I was thinking brown?
> Should I add accessories?
> 
> ** Forgive the hair, my curls are coming undone from the humidity.



I like the first look better 



jeshika said:


> Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas



Adore this!


----------



## BattyBugs

cfellis522 said:


> Here are some pictures from FNO at the CL boutique in Dallas wtih my friend Halie!
> 
> DvF Black wrap dress
> CL Hematite Strass Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline


 
Love the shoes, Caroline. I remember last year when you arrived in boots and left in the Miss America sling.



YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.


 
So pretty, YaYa. That is such a happy look.



Nolia said:


> We getting our engagment photos done in about a week and a half from now.  I have two versions of the same outfit, but having trouble deciding which to go with.  I'm also pairing the outfit with my Very Croise (do you think it goes well together? or is it too busy?)
> 
> This outfit will be for the "sunset field" portion of the shoot.  I'm trying to go for a relaxed, laid back feel.  My aunt went on a trip to Thailand and brought back this lovely convertible skirt/dress and I wanted to pair it with an ivory ruffle cap sleeved top.
> 
> Look 1 has the skirt pulled over the chest so it's above the knee.
> Look 2 has it just under the chest and come under the knee.
> 
> I may find a different belt to go with this (unless you ladies think black is okay?)  I was thinking brown?
> Should I add accessories?
> 
> ** Forgive the hair, my curls are coming undone from the humidity.


 
I like your dress both ways, Nolia, but I think look 1 is nicer (shows more leg).



jeshika said:


> Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas


 
You're such a doll, Jeshika. Love the dress and the ADs.


----------



## heiress-ox

Nolia said:


> We getting our engagment photos done in about a week and a half from now.  I have two versions of the same outfit, but having trouble deciding which to go with.  I'm also pairing the outfit with my Very Croise (do you think it goes well together? or is it too busy?)
> 
> This outfit will be for the "sunset field" portion of the shoot.  I'm trying to go for a relaxed, laid back feel.  My aunt went on a trip to Thailand and brought back this lovely convertible skirt/dress and I wanted to pair it with an ivory ruffle cap sleeved top.
> 
> Look 1 has the skirt pulled over the chest so it's above the knee.
> Look 2 has it just under the chest and come under the knee.
> 
> I may find a different belt to go with this (unless you ladies think black is okay?)  I was thinking brown?
> Should I add accessories?
> 
> ** Forgive the hair, my curls are coming undone from the humidity.



Whichever look you choose, you'll look gorgeous, but I prefer look #1!


----------



## dbeth

Nolia said:


> *Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of CLs.  Madame Butterfly Bootie!! Dress: Forever 21*



You look fab in the MBB! Shoe twins!  




cfellis522 said:


> Here are some pictures from FNO at the CL boutique in Dallas wtih my friend Halie!
> 
> DvF Black wrap dress
> CL Hematite Strass Daffs (I started with my Black Crystal Python LPs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline



Wow, you look amazing----those shoes are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!  And I absolutely love that last picture of you admiring your shoes---so cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

pretty!


----------



## hunniesochic

jeshika said:


> Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas


you look great! waking up to work everyday must be wonderful with CLs on your feet.


----------



## megt10

jeshika said:


> Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas


 Gorgeous outfit. I love those shoes.


----------



## megt10

YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.


 YaYa, you look beautiful.


----------



## AEGIS

YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.



hugs and strength to you


----------



## AEGIS

Nolia said:


> We getting our engagment photos done in about a week and a half from now.  I have two versions of the same outfit, but having trouble deciding which to go with.  I'm also pairing the outfit with my Very Croise (do you think it goes well together? or is it too busy?)
> 
> This outfit will be for the "sunset field" portion of the shoot.  I'm trying to go for a relaxed, laid back feel.  My aunt went on a trip to Thailand and brought back this lovely convertible skirt/dress and I wanted to pair it with an ivory ruffle cap sleeved top.
> 
> Look 1 has the skirt pulled over the chest so it's above the knee.
> Look 2 has it just under the chest and come under the knee.
> 
> I may find a different belt to go with this (unless you ladies think black is okay?)  I was thinking brown?
> Should I add accessories?
> 
> ** Forgive the hair, my curls are coming undone from the humidity.




no.2 and the shoes work well.  but i am biased bc i love that style 



jeshika said:


> Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas





i freaking love this color!


----------



## DariaD

jeshika said:


> Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas



Beautiful! I like blue belt accent, looks wonderful with the shoes!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

This was my look for the past weekend 






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## medicbean

jeshika said:


> Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas




i love that dress! where is it from?

xxx


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas



You look fantastic *J*!


----------



## AEGIS

adooooorbs!




CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my look for the past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BattyBugs

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my look for the past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Beautiful lady, beautiful outfit, beautiful scenery.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks AEGIS and Batty ))


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my look for the past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
you look amazing!!! i love this look!


----------



## heiress-ox

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my look for the past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I love this look, you look great & so does the background too!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heiress-ox said:


> I love this look, you look great & so does the background too!



Thank you darling for your sweet comment.


----------



## AEGIS

in my newly acquired Lilac Maggies


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> in my newly acquired Lilac Maggies



Honey! I die for your beautiful Maggies  love the look!


----------



## surlygirl

maggies! i hope that one day my tobacco maggies will finally be reunited with their lavender fraternal twin. lol.

congrats, *aegis*!


----------



## nillacobain

YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.


 

You are gorgeous! Hope everything is going well! 


Great outfits ladies!


----------



## chloe speaks

YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.



Beautiful look - love the poppy pin-Love Flat-red lipstick *pop*!


----------



## jeshika

AEGIS said:


> in my newly acquired Lilac Maggies



i love them on you!!! the original maggies are so fabulous!!!!


----------



## jeshika

YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.



You look great, *YaYa*!  I love the red lettering on your love flats!


----------



## BattyBugs

AEGIS said:


> in my newly acquired Lilac Maggies


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> in my newly acquired Lilac Maggies



you got them!!!!!!!!  they look stunning on you!! congrats


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

AEGIS said:


> in my newly acquired Lilac Maggies


 
Love them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my look for the past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
wow you look amazing!!!



jeshika said:


> Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas


 
such a beautiful blue! 



Nolia said:


>


 
very cute!!



YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.


 
YaYa you are truly an inspiration!


----------



## jeshika

heiress-ox said:


> You look gorgeous, love the RB WS Altadama,  the colour is phenomenal and the dye job on them looks really well  done!



thanks *heiress*!!! It looks really good from afar. There is a little unevenness on the inside of the shoe but that doesn't really bother me... I can't see it when they are on my feet. and the watersnake is SO SOFT! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Adore this!



thanks *DA*!



BattyBugs said:


> You're such a doll, Jeshika. Love the dress and the ADs.



 *Batty*!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit. I love those shoes.



thanks *megt*! 



AEGIS said:


> i freaking love this color!



thanks *AEGIS*! I LOVE YOUR MAGGIES!!!!!



DariaD said:


> Beautiful! I like blue belt accent, looks wonderful with the shoes!



thanks *Daria*, it's actually part of the dress!



medicbean said:


> i love that dress! where is it from?
> 
> xxx



thanks *B*! i found it at an outlet, actually! I'll have to look at the back of the tag when i get home. I'll let you know!



aoqtpi said:


> You look fantastic *J*!


thanks *L*! u r too sweet! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> such a beautiful blue!


thanks *dezy*!


----------



## jeshika

Loubi du jour...

Clichy in Nude





My co-worker asked me, "why do girls like to wear these SKIN TONED shoes?!??!!"  to which i replied, "It's NUDE and it makes me look taller." which was met with a look of disbelief. haha.


----------



## glamourbag

AEGIS said:


> in my newly acquired Lilac Maggies


Wow, wow wow! They are beautiful and you wear them well!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

black bianca


----------



## cfellis522

RedBottomLover said:


> I LOVE your new dafs. No pictures of the black crystal python you had on before?


 
I will upload some tomorrow!  

Caroline


----------



## AEGIS

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Honey! I die for your beautiful Maggies  love the look!





surlygirl said:


> maggies! i hope that one day my tobacco maggies will finally be reunited with their lavender fraternal twin. lol.
> 
> congrats, *aegis*!





jeshika said:


> i love them on you!!! the original maggies are so fabulous!!!!





BattyBugs said:


> Gorgeous!





chanel*liz said:


> you got them!!!!!!!!  they look stunning on you!! congrats





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love them!




i am so excited about these!  their nude cousins arrive on Thursday or Friday


----------



## Dukeprincess

This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.

Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)


----------



## heiress-ox

Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)



I love this shot you & *Surly* look great & I love how your photographer made the CLs the focus of the shot! Happy Birthday!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> black bianca



you look absolutely sleek and gorgeous! where is your beautiful necklace from?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Duke and Surly - total hotness!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)



this is such a creative photo  happy 30th! share some more!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)



This is SUCH an amazing photo! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> black bianca



I love this - your outfit is very me - the all black looks so sophisticated with the statement necklace!


----------



## BattyBugs

jeshika said:


> Loubi du jour...
> 
> Clichy in Nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My co-worker asked me, "why do girls like to wear these SKIN TONED shoes?!??!!"  to which i replied, "It's NUDE and it makes me look taller." which was met with a look of disbelief. haha.


 
That is the perfect nude for you, Jeshika. I like the print on your skirt, too.



Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)


 
Two gorgeous ladies here. You both look amazing.


----------



## Dukeprincess

heiress-ox said:


> I love this shot you & *Surly* look great & I love how your photographer made the CLs the focus of the shot! Happy Birthday!





DC-Cutie said:


> Duke and Surly - total hotness!!!!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> this is such a creative photo  happy 30th! share some more!!!





BattyBugs said:


> Two gorgeous ladies here. You both look amazing.




Thank you so much ladies for the compliments and birthday wishes!    My photographer is AMAZING.  Some of the shots from my party are just visually creative and stunning.  

I am actually wearing my first (and only) HL, and will post a pic of the full outfit very soon!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my look for the past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 Fabulous outfit, you look so pretty.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> in my newly acquired Lilac Maggies


 Gorgeous, Aegis! congrats on the shoes they are lovely.


----------



## megt10

jeshika said:


> Loubi du jour...
> 
> Clichy in Nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My co-worker asked me, "why do girls like to wear these SKIN TONED shoes?!??!!"  to which i replied, "It's NUDE and it makes me look taller." which was met with a look of disbelief. haha.


 You look fabulous and I love your shoes. It makes your legs look even longer!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)


 Gorgeous Duke and Surly. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you look absolutely sleek and gorgeous! where is your beautiful necklace from?



thanks sweetie! its the brand sequin i got it from nordstrom


----------



## jeshika

BattyBugs said:


> That is the perfect nude for you, Jeshika. I like the print on your skirt, too.



Thanks Batty!  It's actually a butterfly print. I got it from H&M!



megt10 said:


> You look fabulous and I love your shoes. It makes your legs look even longer!



Thanks megt!  U just made my night!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. Herve Leger and my CL Ambertinas that I strassed with Volcano swarovski rhinestones


 
You did an amazing job on ambertinas! I have been debating about strassing mine, but I was curious as to how well the glue would take to the glitter. 



stilly said:


> I wore my Lady Peeps to work today for the first time.
> 
> They're certainly not very practical to wear to the office with running around to meetings and such but I couldn't resist wearing them before the long weekend.


 
Gorgeous!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Two outfits
> 
> Rosella flats
> 
> 
> VPs


 
Who makes that dress?!?! It so colorful and pretty!!!



megt10 said:


> Went to Shul last night and wore my NS in pink patent. The dress is DVF.


 
You look beatiful!



cts900 said:


> ^^
> 
> I turned 35 yesterday and had to wear my party dress: Maeve for Anthropologie with purple python HPs.
> 
> I added a stock photo from the anthro website because my pic is too Blackberry icky to capture the beauty of the dress.


 
Happy belated birthday and you looked so pretty!artyhat:


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous, Aegis! congrats on the shoes they are lovely.



thanks Meg!



Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)




lovely! happy 30th!


----------



## sammix3

Ladies.. you all look fabulous! Here's my contribution:


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ladies.. you all look fabulous! Here's my contribution:


 
Gorgeous sammi! I love the whole outfit and the shoes are TDF!


----------



## roussel

Looking fabulous ladies!  Major damage for me from Missoni for Target yesterday and today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with my brown Sigourney booties


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous sammi! I love the whole outfit and the shoes are TDF!



Thanks Meg!



roussel said:


> Looking fabulous ladies!  Major damage for me from Missoni for Target yesterday and today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with my brown Sigourney booties



Love it!! Can't wait to wear my Missoni for Target pieces with CLs! Hmm.. I might need to get more CLs to go with it hehe


----------



## amazigrace

*sammix3,* you look adorable! I love
the green (?) shoes - can't tell what they 
are, but I love them. 

*roussel,* I love the Missoni dress - I
have to get to our Target today, if everything
isn't sold out, which I doubt in Oklahoma City!
Love the entire look and the Sigourney boots.
Great outfit.


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Ladies.. you all look fabulous! Here's my contribution:


 
OMG!!! Girl you look so cute! I love leopard!!  



roussel said:


> Looking fabulous ladies! Major damage for me from Missoni for Target yesterday and today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with my brown Sigourney booties


 
Definite hotness!!!


----------



## sammix3

amazigrace said:


> *sammix3,* you look adorable! I love
> the green (?) shoes - can't tell what they
> are, but I love them.
> 
> *roussel,* I love the Missoni dress - I
> have to get to our Target today, if everything
> isn't sold out, which I doubt in Oklahoma City!
> Love the entire look and the Sigourney boots.
> Great outfit.



Thank you! They're emerald suede VPs, sorry the lighting is bad since it was taken at 5
AM lol 



jenaywins said:


> OMG!!! Girl you look so cute! I love leopard!!
> 
> 
> 
> Definite hotness!!!



Thanks J!!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> i am so excited about these!  their nude cousins arrive on Thursday or Friday



You're getting nude Maggie too? Lmk how you like them!! I'm thinking of these also


----------



## Louboufan

chanel*liz said:


> black bianca


Stunning once again!


----------



## jeshika

sammix3 said:


> Ladies.. you all look fabulous! Here's my contribution:


oh mama! * Sammi *you must be the hottest woman in the office!


----------



## jeshika

My outfit du jour... Not sure why I look so crinkly! Black Crystal Python Altadamas on their maiden voyage!


----------



## heiress-ox

jeshika said:


> My outfit du jour... Not sure why I look so crinkly! Black Crystal Python Altadamas on their maiden voyage!



I love your Altadamas - so pretty!


----------



## glamourbag

chanel*liz said:


> black bianca


Wow! Great outfit! I love your necklace!!!!


----------



## glamourbag

jeshika said:


> My outfit du jour... Not sure why I look so crinkly! Black Crystal Python Altadamas on their maiden voyage!


Those are drool-worthy! Gorgeous


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> My outfit du jour... Not sure why I look so crinkly! Black Crystal Python Altadamas on their maiden voyage!



Perfection per usual babe.


----------



## BattyBugs

sammix3 said:


> Ladies.. you all look fabulous! Here's my contribution:


 
I love the pops of green with this outfit.



roussel said:


> Looking fabulous ladies!  Major damage for me from Missoni for Target yesterday and today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with my brown Sigourney booties


 
Great look, Roussel!



jeshika said:


> My outfit du jour... Not sure why I look so crinkly! Black Crystal Python Altadamas on their maiden voyage!


 
Black crystal python!


----------



## mal

YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.


So cute!


----------



## toiletduck

jeshika said:


> My outfit du jour... Not sure why I look so crinkly! Black Crystal Python Altadamas on their maiden voyage!




Gorgeous! Your shoes are swoon-worthy! 

My first time posting in this part of the forum...
Simple Pumps paired with dress from Zara


----------



## chanel*liz

kinda dark but.. black bianca, judith leiber clutch, ny&co skinny jeans, bebe blazer


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dbeth said:


> Dinner Sat. night with my DH.
> 
> DVF wrap dress
> MJ Elise bag
> CL Gold Laminato Yokamia
> 
> Sorry about cutting off my shoes in the pics---I am having trouble with the lens on my camera lately and it only focuses on a certain distance.


 
You look HAWT!!!



megt10 said:


> I wore this DVF dress today with my Balota 120 Glitter.


 
The dress is pretty and we are shoe twins!



roussel said:


> Lovely pictures ladies!  I just love going to this thread
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today with Cobra Toutenkaboucle.  I'm so in love with these shoes right now


 
Amazing from head to toe!



aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for my first day of law school. As time carries on I'll def be looking more and more schlepy


 
I love how you decided to stay true to yourself and not dress like a typical law student.



aoqtpi said:


> So... my full length mirrors are still in my old condo in Ontario, waiting to be shipped once the condo is sold... which means I have to get creative
> 
> Outfit for my first firm recruitment even. I know the spike LPs are a bit much, but if they don't love me and my shoes I don't want to work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing skinny trousers with a white blouse and black blazer you can't really see, haha


 
Those spike LPs are gorgeous!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

phiphi said:


> today at work in DVF and nude yoyos.. i hope this nice weather lasts a bit longer. i'm not ready to relinquish open toed shoes yet.


 
That dress is gorgeous!



DariaD said:


> Today was supposed to be a pump day, but since it's raining here it's booties day again.
> Laponos + FrenchConnection dress + my fav H Scarf


 
Beautiful and I love the scarf!



megt10 said:


> Today I wore Robert Rodrigues shorts and DVF Berit top with my Denis 100 Suede.


 
That blue is sooo pretty!



eldebrang said:


> Last night at FNO event with my leopard Daffodiles and my favorite 9 months pregnant SA.. Sorry for the bad quality picture


 
The leopard Daffs are gorgeous!



Nolia said:


> *Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of CLs.  Madame Butterfly Bootie!! Dress: Forever 21*


 
You look pretty1



chanel*liz said:


> everyone looks so fabulous!!
> 
> nude bianca


 
Amazig as always!



YaYa3 said:


> 3rd chemo treatment today!
> 
> Target dress
> Target leggings
> J. Crew cardigan
> Ralph Lauren belt
> CL love flats
> HERMES scarf ... from my lovely tPF sisters.


 
You look beautiful!



jeshika said:


> Look du jour... just felt like wearing my Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas


 
I am so jealous! I waited too late to get me a pair of these beauties.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeshika said:


> My outfit du jour... Not sure why I look so crinkly! Black Crystal Python Altadamas on their maiden voyage!



Wow



toiletduck said:


> Gorgeous! Your shoes are swoon-worthy!
> 
> My first time posting in this part of the forum...
> Simple Pumps paired with dress from Zara



Beautiful! Everything goes so well together



chanel*liz said:


> kinda dark but.. black bianca, judith leiber clutch, ny&co skinny jeans, bebe blazer




Love the Biancas! Stunning outfit!


----------



## hunniesochic

jeshika said:


> My outfit du jour... Not sure why I look so crinkly! Black Crystal Python Altadamas on their maiden voyage!


pretty!


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> kinda dark but.. black bianca, judith leiber clutch, ny&co skinny jeans, bebe blazer


you look gorgeous, as always!


----------



## hunniesochic

toiletduck said:


> Gorgeous! Your shoes are swoon-worthy!
> 
> My first time posting in this part of the forum...
> Simple Pumps paired with dress from Zara


beautifullll


----------



## hunniesochic

sammix3 said:


> Ladies.. you all look fabulous! Here's my contribution:


i love this!


----------



## hunniesochic

roussel said:


> Looking fabulous ladies!  Major damage for me from Missoni for Target yesterday and today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with my brown Sigourney booties


loving the booties and the dress, actually everything!


----------



## hunniesochic

Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)


awww i love this picture...beautiful.


----------



## hunniesochic

AEGIS said:


> in my newly acquired Lilac Maggies


those are HOT!


----------



## hunniesochic

jeshika said:


> Loubi du jour...
> 
> Clichy in Nude


you look great!


----------



## hunniesochic

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my look for the past weekend
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


everything in this picture is gorgeous...from the CL Daff to the breathtaking background.


----------



## megt10

jeshika said:


> My outfit du jour... Not sure why I look so crinkly! Black Crystal Python Altadamas on their maiden voyage!


 Gorgeous all the way around.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hunniesochic said:


> everything in this picture is gorgeous...from the CL Daff to the breathtaking background.



Thank you honey! )))))


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

roussel said:


> Looking fabulous ladies!  Major damage for me from Missoni for Target yesterday and today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with my brown Sigourney booties



Fab!! Love your M dress!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> kinda dark but.. black bianca, judith leiber clutch, ny&co skinny jeans, bebe blazer



Love always how you look!!  btw, are those biancas comfortable? I considering them...


----------



## jamidee

toiletduck said:


> Gorgeous! Your shoes are swoon-worthy!
> 
> My first time posting in this part of the forum...
> Simple Pumps paired with dress from Zara




Love the Zara dress!! It looks great on you!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> in my newly acquired Lilac Maggies



See what you've done!?! Now I MUSTTTTT buy lilac maggies. 

amazingness


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)


 

ahhh! I love this pic! 2 new girl crushes lol  Duke-your vibram job is amazinngggg! Can you give me the name of your cobbler? Is he in the urrea??


----------



## icecreamom

Haven't been here in a week and it feels like years! Everybody is looking wonderful as usual... so envy of your social life! I'm just here in a corner reading books and crunching numbers


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my look for the past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
You look beautiful.



Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)


 
You both look amazing and Happy belated birthday!



roussel said:


> Looking fabulous ladies!  Major damage for me from Missoni for Target yesterday and today I'm wearing the zigzag dress with my brown Sigourney booties


 
That dress is gorgeous. Did order your things online or go to the store(I heard it was CRAZY)?



toiletduck said:


> Gorgeous! Your shoes are swoon-worthy!
> 
> My first time posting in this part of the forum...
> Simple Pumps paired with dress from Zara


 
That color is so pretty on you!


----------



## jenayb

toiletduck said:


> Gorgeous! Your shoes are swoon-worthy!
> 
> My first time posting in this part of the forum...
> Simple Pumps paired with dress from Zara


 


chanel*liz said:


> kinda dark but.. black bianca, judith leiber clutch, ny&co skinny jeans, bebe blazer


 
You BOTH look amazing!!!!


----------



## cts900

^^Hi baby bird! I miss you! 

Thank you so much, *glamourgirlnikk*!

Ladies, I have been under a rock grading essays for so many days in a row that I've nearly lost my mind, BUT, I come in every single day to look at you all to remind myself that there is more to life than evaluating thesis statements.  You look marvelous and put smiles on my tired face EVERY time I come in.

Happy Birthday to my dearest and most fabulous, *Duke* .


----------



## dbeth

glamourgirlnikk said:


> You look HAWT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is pretty and we are shoe twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing from head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you decided to stay true to yourself and not dress like a typical law student.
> 
> 
> 
> Those spike LPs are gorgeous!




Thank you Glamourgirlnikk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

toiletduck said:


> Gorgeous! Your shoes are swoon-worthy!
> 
> My first time posting in this part of the forum...
> Simple Pumps paired with dress from Zara




lovely!!!



hunniesochic said:


> those are HOT!




thanks sweetie!




jamidee said:


> See what you've done!?! Now I MUSTTTTT buy lilac maggies.
> 
> amazingness




buythem.buythem.buythem.buythem.buythem.buythem.buythem.




ChocoAvantGarde said:


> ahhh! I love this pic! 2 new girl crushes lol  Duke-your vibram job is amazinngggg! Can you give me the name of your cobbler? Is he in the *urrea?*?




lord that DC accent lol


----------



## amazigrace

Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)



How did I miss this??? You are wearing my UHG and I
love them on you! Oh, how I wish I'd gotten a pair.
You and *surly* look so cute together, and that's
a great picture!

And everyone else? I love your CLs and outfits, too!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*duke *and *surly*-I love this picture!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

hunniesochic said:


> awww i love this picture...beautiful.





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> ahhh! I love this pic! 2 new girl crushes lol  Duke-your vibram job is amazinngggg! Can you give me the name of your cobbler? Is he in the urrea??





glamourgirlnikk said:


> You look beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> You both look amazing and Happy belated birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is gorgeous. Did order your things online or go to the store(I heard it was CRAZY)?
> 
> 
> 
> That color is so pretty on you!





cts900 said:


> ^^Hi baby bird! I miss you!
> 
> Thank you so much, *glamourgirlnikk*!
> 
> Ladies, I have been under a rock grading essays for so many days in a row that I've nearly lost my mind, BUT, I come in every single day to look at you all to remind myself that there is more to life than evaluating thesis statements.  You look marvelous and put smiles on my tired face EVERY time I come in.
> 
> Happy Birthday to my dearest and most fabulous, *Duke* .





amazigrace said:


> How did I miss this??? You are wearing my UHG and I
> love them on you! Oh, how I wish I'd gotten a pair.
> You and *surly* look so cute together, and that's
> a great picture!
> 
> And everyone else? I love your CLs and outfits, too!!!





rdgldy said:


> *duke *and *surly*-I love this picture!!!



 for all of the sweet compliments!

*Choco:* I take my CLs to Best Foot Forward in VA.  HTH!


----------



## flowergirly

toiletduck said:


> My first time posting in this part of the forum...
> Simple Pumps paired with dress from Zara


Classy, sophisticated, and just lovely!


----------



## megt10

Just a very casual day today running errands wearing my HP nude. Capri's are R&R and the blouse is St. John yellow label. Please ignore the thing that looks like it is growing out of the back of my head. I forgot that the dry cleaning hangers were still there, lol.


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> Just a very casual day today running errands wearing my HP nude. Capri's are R&R and the blouse is St. John yellow label. Please ignore the thing that looks like it is growing out of the back of my head. I forgot that the dry cleaning hangers were still there, lol.



Super cute! Loves it!


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> Super cute! Loves it!


 Thanks Jenay


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Just a very casual day today running errands wearing my HP nude. Capri's are R&R and the blouse is St. John yellow label. Please ignore the thing that looks like it is growing out of the back of my head. I forgot that the dry cleaning hangers were still there, lol.



Love how you look wearing them! Nice!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Headed to work in:

DVF Simca trousers
Black Patent NS (with cork)
J.Crew leopard shirt


----------



## amorris

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in:
> 
> DVF Simca trousers
> Black Patent NS (with cork)
> J.Crew leopard shirt



HOT HOT HOT!!
Love those trousers! I wish I could wear flare pants like that. If only I'm not just 5"1


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love how you look wearing them! Nice!


 Thank you. I love this shoe and am going to add more HP in the future.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in:
> 
> DVF Simca trousers
> Black Patent NS (with cork)
> J.Crew leopard shirt


 Gorgeous Duke love the whole look.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in:
> 
> DVF Simca trousers
> Black Patent NS (with cork)
> J.Crew leopard shirt



*Duke*, perfect combination !


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *amorris, meg and Cris!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

everyone in this thread looks lovely as usual!  sorry for the mass comment!

*duke* - i love your bday pic..you and *surly* look fab as always


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> buythem.buythem.buythem.buythem.buythem.buythem.buythem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



can't findthem. Can't findthem. Can't findthem. Can't findthem.


----------



## cts900

*Duke*: I have never known anyone more fabulous and well put-together than you, my dear. 

*meg*: I love your causal look. The blouse is to die for! 

I am in casual Friday mode in my blue and white Rosellas. I JUST had a student come in for office hours and he immediately said, "Hey, you aren't wearing heels today. Weird." It gave me a giggle.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> I am in casual Friday mode in my blue and white Rosellas. I JUST had a student come in for office hours and he immediately said, "Hey, you aren't wearing heels today. Weird." It gave me a giggle.


 
*C- *You look great!!!! love the Cali Casual look 


Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in:
> 
> DVF Simca trousers
> Black Patent NS (with cork)
> J.Crew leopard shirt


*duke- *I second what *cts *said, you look fabulous!!! 



megt10 said:


> Just a very casual day today running errands wearing my HP nude. Capri's are R&R and the blouse is St. John yellow label. Please ignore the thing that looks like it is growing out of the back of my head. I forgot that the dry cleaning hangers were still there, lol.


 
great casual look!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *C- *You look great!!!! love the Cali Casual look
> 
> *duke- *I second what *cts *said, you look fabulous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> great casual look!


 
Thanks Dezy.


----------



## buzzytoes

Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)


 
Such a great picture!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> for all of the sweet compliments!
> 
> *Choco:* I take my CLs to Best Foot Forward in VA.  HTH!




thanks for the tip.  I went there today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *moshi, cts, dezy, and buzzy* so much for the compliments!  

*cts:* Back at you!  Can we say hotness?!  

*Aegis:* They do an awesome job.  The owner's daughter always helps me and compliments me on my shoes.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Just a very casual day today running errands wearing my HP nude. Capri's are R&R and the blouse is St. John yellow label. Please ignore the thing that looks like it is growing out of the back of my head. I forgot that the dry cleaning hangers were still there, lol.


 
Very stylish for running errands!


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in:
> 
> DVF Simca trousers
> Black Patent NS (with cork)
> J.Crew leopard shirt


 
Wonderful work outfit!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> *Duke*: I have never known anyone more fabulous and well put-together than you, my dear.
> 
> *meg*: I love your causal look. The blouse is to die for!
> 
> I am in casual Friday mode in my blue and white Rosellas. I JUST had a student come in for office hours and he immediately said, "Hey, you aren't wearing heels today. Weird." It gave me a giggle.


 
Great casual Friday look *cts*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *beagly!*


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> *Aegis:* They do an awesome job.  The owner's daughter always helps me and compliments me on my shoes.




I hope it works.  I went to a place in Chevy Chase and the cobbler there refused to help me make my piggie spike flats work.  They're a 41 and he said nothing could be done to make them fit on me. I don't believe him so I am happy you mentioned this place.  She willingly told me they could add an insole and that would help make it tighter and fit better.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> can't findthem. Can't findthem. Can't findthem. Can't findthem.




well if i ever see them in your size...i will def. post!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Just a very casual day today running errands wearing my HP nude. Capri's are R&R and the blouse is St. John yellow label. Please ignore the thing that looks like it is growing out of the back of my head. I forgot that the dry cleaning hangers were still there, lol.



Meg--TOTALLY loving the nude HP's on you!!! How are you liking them??  I find them really comfy---one of my favorite styles.





cts900 said:


> *Duke*: I have never known anyone more fabulous and well put-together than you, my dear.
> 
> *meg*: I love your causal look. The blouse is to die for!
> 
> I am in casual Friday mode in my blue and white Rosellas. I JUST had a student come in for office hours and he immediately said, "Hey, you aren't wearing heels today. Weird." It gave me a giggle.



Such a cute look!!! Your flats are adorable. Wish I could pull them off!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *Duke*: I have never known anyone more fabulous and well put-together than you, my dear.
> 
> *meg*: I love your causal look. The blouse is to die for!
> 
> I am in casual Friday mode in my blue and white Rosellas. I JUST had a student come in for office hours and he immediately said, "Hey, you aren't wearing heels today. Weird." It gave me a giggle.



Casual chic is your middle name, love bug.

Er... Casual chic _are_ your middle names?


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> thanks for the tip. I went there today!


 
thanks for the tip too, there is NOBODY in the eastern panhandle of WV that even "knows" what a CL's is yet knows how to work with them!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my *CTS*!You look amazing!!!! :worthy:

*duke*, forever a lady of DVF, fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*duke* and *surly*... fab bday pic!! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Just a very casual day today running errands wearing my HP nude. Capri's are R&R and the blouse is St. John yellow label. Please ignore the thing that looks like it is growing out of the back of my head. I forgot that the dry cleaning hangers were still there, lol.


 
Your entire outfit is cute, Meg. Love the HPs.



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in:
> 
> DVF Simca trousers
> Black Patent NS (with cork)
> J.Crew leopard shirt


 
Duke, you look fantastic!



cts900 said:


> *Duke*: I have never known anyone more fabulous and well put-together than you, my dear.
> 
> *meg*: I love your causal look. The blouse is to die for!
> 
> I am in casual Friday mode in my blue and white Rosellas. I JUST had a student come in for office hours and he immediately said, "Hey, you aren't wearing heels today. Weird." It gave me a giggle.


 
Aw, CTS. What a cute thing for your male student to say. You look great!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Your entire outfit is cute, Meg. Love the HPs.
> 
> 
> 
> Duke, you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, CTS. What a cute thing for your male student to say. You look great!


 


dbeth said:


> Meg--TOTALLY loving the nude HP's on you!!! How are you liking them?? I find them really comfy---one of my favorite styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute look!!! Your flats are adorable. Wish I could pull them off!


 


cts900 said:


> *Duke*: I have never known anyone more fabulous and well put-together than you, my dear.
> 
> *meg*: I love your causal look. The blouse is to die for!
> 
> I am in casual Friday mode in my blue and white Rosellas. I JUST had a student come in for office hours and he immediately said, "Hey, you aren't wearing heels today. Weird." It gave me a giggle.


 


beagly911 said:


> Very stylish for running errands!


 
Ladies, thank you so much for all of your very kind comments. No Shul outfit tonight went to the vet instead. Sammie my daredevil kitty decided to jump from my closet railing after a ladybug that she saw on the ceiling. She though she could fly apparently. Instead she landed the 14 or so feet on the tile. Luckily she isn't too badly hurt, just hyper-extended paws and bruised lungs. Closet modifications to follow next week.:cry: 

Beth, I love the HP. I want more.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> *Duke*: I have never known anyone more fabulous and well put-together than you, my dear.
> 
> *meg*: I love your causal look. The blouse is to die for!
> 
> I am in casual Friday mode in my blue and white Rosellas. I JUST had a student come in for office hours and he immediately said, "Hey, you aren't wearing heels today. Weird." It gave me a giggle.


 You look awesome CTS! I love the whole look. I love your blouse as well. It is very similar to the pink one that I posted. I love the frilly detail.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for all of your very kind comments. No Shul outfit tonight went to the vet instead. Sammie my daredevil kitty decided to jump from my closet railing after a ladybug that she saw on the ceiling. She though she could fly apparently. Instead she landed the 14 or so feet on the tile. Luckily she isn't too badly hurt, just hyper-extended paws and bruised lungs. Closet modifications to follow next week.:cry:
> 
> Beth, I love the HP. I want more.


 
Oh poor Sammie...I hope daredevil kitty is ok and heals quickly!!  Sammie and I can heal together, although I think Sammie will heal more quickly!! Please give Sammie a kitty snuggle from me!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Oh poor Sammie...I hope daredevil kitty is ok and heals quickly!! Sammie and I can heal together, although I think Sammie will heal more quickly!! Please give Sammie a kitty snuggle from me!!


 Thank you Beagly, I will. Right now she is drugged up and so hopeful not in too much pain.

What do you need to heal from?


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for all of your very kind comments. No Shul outfit tonight went to the vet instead. Sammie my daredevil kitty decided to jump from my closet railing after a ladybug that she saw on the ceiling. She though she could fly apparently. Instead she landed the 14 or so feet on the tile. Luckily she isn't too badly hurt, just hyper-extended paws and bruised lungs. Closet modifications to follow next week.:cry:
> 
> Beth, I love the HP. I want more.




  poor kitty! how are you going to change the closet?


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> poor kitty! how are you going to change the closet?


 Well I have been thinking on it for a few hours now and I think that I will have my contractor add some sort of brackets to the railing and slide plexi glass into the slots to keep Sammi from going under or through the bars. At that point I will move the chair to the left side of the Murphy bed to keep her from going up and over the chair and railing which is what she did this evening. I will have plenty of time to think more on this since someone has to stay home all weekend to make sure that Sammie doesn't have in swelling in the lungs causing her to stop breathing.

OMG she is trying to go back upstairs. She can barely walk. Her sister almost fell from the chair and hasn't gone back up since. She is unbelievable.


----------



## BellaShoes

A couple pics over the last week.. playing with my new Celine 

JBrand 811 Skinnies (bright red)
Design History cardi
Black Splendid Tank
*Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Biancas*






Banana Republic Silk Tunic
Lisse Leggings
*Black Patent Miss Boxe*


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics over the last week.. playing with my new Celine
> 
> JBrand 811 Skinnies (bright red)
> Design History cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> *Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Biancas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Silk Tunic
> Lisse Leggings
> *Black Patent Miss Boxe*


 OMG Bella you look totally HOT! I love both looks and your new bag is gorgeous.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics over the last week.. playing with my new Celine
> 
> JBrand 811 Skinnies (bright red)
> Design History cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> *Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Biancas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Silk Tunic
> Lisse Leggings
> *Black Patent Miss Boxe*



you look beautiful!! i have been wanting to get a pair of bright j brand skinnies, i think you just convinced me  how do they run?


----------



## chanel*liz

herve leger and bianca!!


----------



## dbeth

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics over the last week.. playing with my new Celine
> 
> JBrand 811 Skinnies (bright red)
> Design History cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> *Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Biancas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Silk Tunic
> Lisse Leggings
> *Black Patent Miss Boxe*



Wow Bella----you look so HOT in those red skinnies!!!! Fabulous!!!!





chanel*liz said:


> herve leger and bianca!!




Beautiful Chaneliz!!! Love the HL dress & that color is gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

ETA: I just read more carefully about your fur baby, *meg*.  I am sending hugs and kisses to you and wishes for a speedy recovery.    

*chanel*: What a delicious color!  

*Bella*: You are so sweet to me and such a profound inspiration.  I am in LOVE with your BR tunic.  Gorgeous.  Your body blows my mind _every_time. Your Celine is beyond yummy.  

*megt*: Thank you, love.  I always try to have a little something dainty in everything I wear .

*Batty*: So adorable of my student, right?  Thank you for the kind compliment.  

*jenay*: Awww, thank you baby bird.  Your compliments always give me butterflies .  

*dbeth*: You can TOTALLY pull them off.  I used to think my feet were too fugly for flats but now I have given in and am sooooo happy that I did.  

*beagly:* Thanks so much, hun.  

*Duke:* There is nothing I can say except that I  you.  

*dezy*: Hi hot mama!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you!  I am thinking of you all the time and hope you are doing well, sweetie.


----------



## Nolia

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics over the last week.. playing with my new Celine
> 
> JBrand 811 Skinnies (bright red)
> Design History cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> *Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Biancas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Silk Tunic
> Lisse Leggings
> *Black Patent Miss Boxe*



Totally classy! I didn't know Miss Boxe shows so much toe cleavage! 



chanel*liz said:


> herve leger and bianca!!



Wow, that purple really pops in your nude Biancas!!


----------



## Nolia

*Jazzing up a casual outfit a la Audrina Partridge~
Lucifer Bows~ :devil:*


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> herve leger and bianca!!


 Liz you are totally gorgeous. In my next life I want to come back looking like you! Seriously sexy outfit.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> ETA: I just read more carefully about your fur baby, *meg*.  I am sending hugs and kisses to you and wishes for a speedy recovery.
> 
> *chanel*: What a delicious color!
> 
> *Bella*: You are so sweet to me and such a profound inspiration.  I am in LOVE with your BR tunic.  Gorgeous.  Your body blows my mind _every_time. Your Celine is beyond yummy.
> 
> *megt*: Thank you, love.  I always try to have a little something dainty in everything I wear .
> 
> *Batty*: So adorable of my student, right?  Thank you for the kind compliment.
> 
> *jenay*: Awww, thank you baby bird.  Your compliments always give me butterflies .
> 
> *dbeth*: You can TOTALLY pull them off.  I used to think my feet were too fugly for flats but now I have given in and am sooooo happy that I did.
> 
> *beagly:* Thanks so much, hun.
> 
> *Duke:* There is nothing I can say except that I  you.
> 
> *dezy*: Hi hot mama!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you!  I am thinking of you all the time and hope you are doing well, sweetie.


 Thank you CTS, you are so sweet and I appreciate all the good wishes for poor little Sammie. That cat has a death wish for sure. She seems to be really sore today but at least is being quiet.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Jazzing up a casual outfit a la Audrina Partridge~*
> *Lucifer Bows~ :devil:*


 
I love the look. Those shoes are so hot and your legs look fabulous.


----------



## AEGIS

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics over the last week.. playing with my new Celine
> 
> JBrand 811 Skinnies (bright red)
> Design History cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> *Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Biancas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Silk Tunic
> Lisse Leggings
> *Black Patent Miss Boxe*




you are working it Bella.  You have a terrific figure!





chanel*liz said:


> herve leger and bianca!!



plum is a great color on you!



Nolia said:


> *Jazzing up a casual outfit a la Audrina Partridge~
> Lucifer Bows~ :devil:*




lucifer bows


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much ladies!!!  Thank you *Meg, lamborghini* (TTS in sizing) *dbeth, cts :kiss:, nolia*, and *aegis*!!!

*Chanel*, the purple HL is gorgeous!

*Nolia*, super fab look!


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics over the last week.. playing with my new Celine
> 
> JBrand 811 Skinnies (bright red)
> Design History cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> *Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Biancas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Silk Tunic
> Lisse Leggings
> *Black Patent Miss Boxe*


 
Gorgeous 



chanel*liz said:


> herve leger and bianca!!


 
I love that shade of purple on you, it's very vibrant with your skin color!



Nolia said:


> *Jazzing up a casual outfit a la Audrina Partridge~*
> *Lucifer Bows~ :devil:*


 
Very cute and edgy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Bling!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics over the last week.. playing with my new Celine
> 
> JBrand 811 Skinnies (bright red)
> Design History cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> *Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Biancas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Silk Tunic
> Lisse Leggings
> *Black Patent Miss Boxe*


 
So flippin' hot, Bella!



chanel*liz said:


> herve leger and bianca!!


 
Love the way your biancas look with the color of you HL.



Nolia said:


> *Jazzing up a casual outfit a la Audrina Partridge~*
> *Lucifer Bows~ :devil:*


 
Very jazzy, Nolia. The LBs hit the right note with your cute outfit.


----------



## lilflobowl

Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:


----------



## glamourbag

lilflobowl said:


> Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:


I LOVE THAT DRESS! It is so pretty on you. Completely breath-taking.


----------



## bling*lover

lilflobowl said:


> Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:


 
You look beautiful, that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *glamourbag & bling*lover*! You girls are too kind


----------



## megt10

lilflobowl said:


> Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:


You look beautiful and I love the dress.


----------



## Nolia

megt10 said:


> I love the look. Those shoes are so hot and your legs look fabulous.





AEGIS said:


> lucifer bows





BellaShoes said:


> *Nolia*, super fab look!





bling*lover said:


> Very cute and edgy!





BattyBugs said:


> Very jazzy, Nolia. The LBs hit the right note with your cute outfit.


----------



## indi3r4

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics over the last week.. playing with my new Celine
> 
> JBrand 811 Skinnies (bright red)
> Design History cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> *Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Biancas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Silk Tunic
> Lisse Leggings
> *Black Patent Miss Boxe*



I'll say it again Bella, you're gorgeous!! 



chanel*liz said:


> herve leger and bianca!!



you and your wardrobe, always perfection! 



Nolia said:


> *Jazzing up a casual outfit a la Audrina Partridge~
> Lucifer Bows~ *



Fabulous outfit and that lucifer bow is one of my favorite!  and your legs look like a mile long. 



lilflobowl said:


> Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:



wowza! you look so pretty and i absolutely love that dress.. it's gorgeous!


----------



## indi3r4

Went to dinner and celebrate DH bday last night.. casual look with a lil sparkly 

Tory Burch Top
H&M pants
MJ Clutch
Marine Glitter Ron Ron


----------



## amazigrace

*indi3r4,* you look beautiful! Love
the TB top, but those marine glitter
ronrons are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have posted or commented here in what seems like forever!  Clearly, my loss, because everyone looks amazing and this is one of my favorite threads! 

*Duke*, you knocked it outta the park for both work AND your bday!  Total hotness! 

*Meg*, you look fab... love that top! 

*cts -* Your casual look is perfect!!  I haven't been around these parts (sadly), in quite some time and I know I'm very late to congratulate you, but you look AMAZING ... all of your hard work has certainly paid off! 

*Bella *- I love both looks!!  I'm really into my red skinnies too (although mine are slightly cropped and AG)... super comfy and a great pop of color!
*
chanel*liz *- For a second there, I thought I ventured into the celeb thread.  Haha. :-p You are killing it! 

*Nolia* - Fabulous shoes always elevate a casual outfit... and your legs look endless!  Love it! 

*lilflo *- I love the juxtaposition of the romantic, feminine dress paired with the kickass, tough pigalles... fabulous! 

*indi *- A casual look with sparkle is ALWAYS amazing.  I'm also dying over your marine glitter Ron Rons.   Love it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I haven't posted here in light years (doesn't mean I haven't been wearing Cls, haha, just been busy aaaaand there was a heartbreak).   Out for dinner/drinks with a friend on Friday (and it was freeezing), so threw this on!  Sorry for the crappy iphone pic and mirror that clearly need to make friends with windex. 

Elizabeth & James blazer, Rebecca Taylor tunic, random leggings, jewelry (drusy necklace I loove from a boutique, bracelet from a street fair), Chanel vintage medium black patent chevron flap and my blue karey leopard VPs.


----------



## kvjohns614

I am sooooo behind so I apologize for not commenting individually but everyone looks wonderful!!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

lilflobowl said:


> Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:



love your entire outfit!!  and love black spikes too  fab!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics over the last week.. playing with my new Celine
> 
> JBrand 811 Skinnies (bright red)
> Design History cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> *Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Biancas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Silk Tunic
> Lisse Leggings
> *Black Patent Miss Boxe*



Bella!!  I like your looks


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> herve leger and bianca!!



your hair + your purple HL dress + nude patent shoes =


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nolia said:


> *Jazzing up a casual outfit a la Audrina Partridge~
> Lucifer Bows~ :devil:*



Nolia, honey, those shoes look so perfect on you!!


----------



## myu3160

lilflobowl said:


> Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:



You look fab!


----------



## AEGIS

to church today in DVF Weslie dress in BeetleBug print and Maggies [which i scuffed on their first outing out ] need to be way more careful with these


----------



## phiphi

WOW! everyone looks fabulous! *P* stops stress eating and puts the cookies down...


----------



## cts900

I do not know how I got behind in one day but I have!  You all look so wonderful--so, so, so fabulous.


----------



## BattyBugs

lilflobowl said:


> Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:


 
Your dress is so pretty and very flattering. The piggies look hot!



indi3r4 said:


> Went to dinner and celebrate DH bday last night.. casual look with a lil sparkly
> 
> Tory Burch Top
> H&M pants
> MJ Clutch
> Marine Glitter Ron Ron


 
Happy Birthday! Love the RonRons!



fieryfashionist said:


> I haven't posted here in light years (doesn't mean I haven't been wearing Cls, haha, just been busy aaaaand there was a heartbreak).   Out for dinner/drinks with a friend on Friday (and it was freeezing), so threw this on!  Sorry for the crappy iphone pic and mirror that clearly need to make friends with windex.
> 
> Elizabeth & James blazer, Rebecca Taylor tunic, random leggings, jewelry (drusy necklace I loove from a boutique, bracelet from a street fair), Chanel vintage medium black patent chevron flap and my blue karey leopard VPs.


 
I love the leopard blue Karey VPs. 




AEGIS said:


> to church today in DVF Weslie dress in BeetleBug print and Maggies [which i scuffed on their first outing out ] need to be way more careful with these


 

 Your Maggies are amazing.


----------



## jamidee

I really need to start taking OUTFIT pics!! You ladies all look soo wonderful!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> to church today in DVF Weslie dress in BeetleBug print and Maggies [which i scuffed on their first outing out ] need to be way more careful with these



They look amazing with the dress! Sorry to hear they got scuffedush: Hope it's not that visible!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lilflobowl said:


> Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:



What a beautiful dress!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> *Jazzing up a casual outfit a la Audrina Partridge~
> Lucifer Bows~ :devil:*



your legs...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics over the last week.. playing with my new Celine
> 
> JBrand 811 Skinnies (bright red)
> Design History cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> *Black Mango Lucido Watersnake Biancas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Silk Tunic
> Lisse Leggings
> *Black Patent Miss Boxe*



You look fab Bella! Those jeans are a really nice red!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> I haven't posted here in light years (doesn't mean I haven't been wearing Cls, haha, just been busy aaaaand there was a heartbreak).  Out for dinner/drinks with a friend on Friday (and it was freeezing), so threw this on! Sorry for the crappy iphone pic and mirror that clearly need to make friends with windex.
> 
> Elizabeth & James blazer, Rebecca Taylor tunic, random leggings, jewelry (drusy necklace I loove from a boutique, bracelet from a street fair), Chanel vintage medium black patent chevron flap and my blue karey leopard VPs.


 Gorgeous outfit Fiery! I love it all but those shoes are fantastic. Add it to my must have list. I love it when there is a close-up of the shoes it is so helpful for me since I am really pretty new to CL.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi! I just want to say something to all the ladies here. You guys all look AMAZING! I love coming here whenever I get a chance and seeing the incredible and gorgeous ensembles that you guys put together. It's really inspiring and honestly it really helps me to have an idea of how to accessorize/class things up. You ladies are all inspirations to me 

Sorry for the general post, but this thread moves so fast! I just wanted to put that out there to thank everyone for their contributions to this thread


----------



## lilflobowl

*megt10, indi3r4* (I love your top!), *fiery* (LTNS! You always have the best outfits - that blue top is gorgeous!), *CRISPEDROSA, myu3160, BattyBugs & CEC*, thank you for your compliments!


----------



## surlygirl

everyone looks so stylish! this is such a great thread ... thanks to everyone for posting and contributing!

*indi *- your TB top looks amazing!

*aegis *- you have inspired me to wear my beetle bug dress tonight. it looks great with the maggies! sorry about the scrape.


----------



## juicyjeans

lilflobowl said:


> Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:


 
smokin' hot!!!



indi3r4 said:


> Went to dinner and celebrate DH bday last night.. casual look with a lil sparkly
> 
> Tory Burch Top
> H&M pants
> MJ Clutch
> Marine Glitter Ron Ron


 
Love that top!



fieryfashionist said:


> I haven't posted here in light years (doesn't mean I haven't been wearing Cls, haha, just been busy aaaaand there was a heartbreak).  Out for dinner/drinks with a friend on Friday (and it was freeezing), so threw this on! Sorry for the crappy iphone pic and mirror that clearly need to make friends with windex.
> 
> Elizabeth & James blazer, Rebecca Taylor tunic, random leggings, jewelry (drusy necklace I loove from a boutique, bracelet from a street fair), Chanel vintage medium black patent chevron flap and my blue karey leopard VPs.


 
Great combo!  those Blue Karey VP's!



AEGIS said:


> to church today in DVF Weslie dress in BeetleBug print and Maggies [which i scuffed on their first outing out ] need to be way more careful with these


 
You look amazing  love this!


----------



## Nolia

indi3r4 said:


> Fabulous outfit and that lucifer bow is one of my favorite!  and your legs look like a mile long.





fieryfashionist said:


> *Nolia* - Fabulous shoes always elevate a casual outfit... and your legs look endless!  Love it!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Nolia, honey, those shoes look so perfect on you!!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> your legs...



 I love the Lucifers now that I've broken them in!!


----------



## DanieC

Taiwan's fashion night out.

Me in CL- Bianca 140mm, Black jeans from urban, and a shirt from the night market. Chanel purse 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/67184105@N04/6163171770/in/photostream


----------



## jeshika

my outfit last friday!

Pardon the messy room and nosy kitty! Maiden voyage for my Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with my CL VP Spikes! Boy, did I have a hard time navigating the manhattan sidewalks!


----------



## jeshika

lilflobowl said:


> Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:



Babe, you are too gorgeous for your own good!  I LOVE that dress!


----------



## dbeth

CTS is right----this thread moves extremely fast!!!!!!!! But I sure do love it.




lilflobowl said:


> Me last night in Black Studded Pigalles (100s) x Lover Mademoiselle dress:



FABULOUS DRESS---very unique and gorgeous. You look amazing!




indi3r4 said:


> Went to dinner and celebrate DH bday last night.. casual look with a lil sparkly
> 
> Tory Burch Top
> H&M pants
> MJ Clutch
> Marine Glitter Ron Ron



Indi---Love your top, very cute outfit!! 




fieryfashionist said:


> I haven't posted here in light years (doesn't mean I haven't been wearing Cls, haha, just been busy aaaaand there was a heartbreak).   Out for dinner/drinks with a friend on Friday (and it was freeezing), so threw this on!  Sorry for the crappy iphone pic and mirror that clearly need to make friends with windex.
> 
> Elizabeth & James blazer, Rebecca Taylor tunic, random leggings, jewelry (drusy necklace I loove from a boutique, bracelet from a street fair), Chanel vintage medium black patent chevron flap and my blue karey leopard VPs.



Those Blue Kareys!!!   And I LOVE Rebecca Taylor! She makes such feminine girly pieces.




Nolia said:


> *Jazzing up a casual outfit a la Audrina Partridge~
> Lucifer Bows~ *



WOWZERS!!! Those  Lucifer Bows with your legs!! Hot! 




AEGIS said:


> to church today in DVF Weslie dress in BeetleBug print and Maggies [which i scuffed on their first outing out ] need to be way more careful with these



Ahhhhh the Blue Magos!!!!!!!!!!!  You look beautiful!!




jeshika said:


> my outfit last friday!
> 
> Pardon the messy room and nosy kitty! Maiden voyage for my Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with my CL VP Spikes! Boy, did I have a hard time navigating the manhattan sidewalks!



Love love love the red Bal clutch with the spiked VP's----so edgy!!!! You look awesome!


----------



## AEGIS

BattyBugs said:


> Your Maggies are amazing.



im still in awe of them myself 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> They look amazing with the dress! Sorry to hear they got scuffedush: Hope it's not that visible!



they go with so many things in my wardrobe.  i feel so lucky to have them 




surlygirl said:


> *aegis *- you have inspired me to wear my beetle bug dress tonight. it looks great with the maggies! sorry about the scrape.



yay dress twins! 



juicyjeans said:


> smokin' hot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing  love this!



thanks honey! 



dbeth said:


> Ahhhhh the Blue Magos!!!!!!!!!!!  You look beautiful!!




close--it's my maggies.  my Magos are being ignored right now lol


----------



## AEGIS

love it.  it's so tough w/ladylike hints




jeshika said:


> my outfit last friday!
> 
> Pardon the messy room and nosy kitty! Maiden voyage for my Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with my CL VP Spikes! Boy, did I have a hard time navigating the manhattan sidewalks!


----------



## stilly

jeshika said:


> my outfit last friday!
> 
> Pardon the messy room and nosy kitty! Maiden voyage for my Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with my CL VP Spikes! Boy, did I have a hard time navigating the manhattan sidewalks!


 
Love the outfit *jeshika*!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> im still in awe of them myself
> 
> 
> 
> they go with so many things in my wardrobe.  i feel so lucky to have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay dress twins!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks honey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close--it's my maggies.  my Magos are being ignored right now lol



Oh wow, I didn't even know the Maggies came in that color combo---that's why I thought they were the Magos!!!


----------



## beagly911

This is an outfit before I broke my foot...I'm hoping to get back to this and much more after I heal....yes I'm truly hopeful....I don't think I'll be able to wear the titi's (yeah not a chance) and the new simples and drapanova's are questionable...crud!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *juicyjeans, jesh & dbeth*!

*jesh*! Too cute! LOVEEEEEEE the clutch!!

*beagly911*, nice outfit & hope your foot is recovering well!


----------



## AEGIS

you can do it! just don't try to rush the process



beagly911 said:


> This is an outfit before I broke my foot...I'm hoping to get back to this and much more after I heal....yes I'm truly hopeful....I don't think I'll be able to wear the titi's (yeah not a chance) and the new simples and drapanova's are questionable...crud!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

beagly911 said:


> This is an outfit before I broke my foot...I'm hoping to get back to this and much more after I heal....yes I'm truly hopeful....I don't think I'll be able to wear the titi's (yeah not a chance) and the new simples and drapanova's are questionable...crud!!!


 
ohhh  feel better! You look great!


----------



## megt10

jeshika said:


> my outfit last friday!
> 
> Pardon the messy room and nosy kitty! Maiden voyage for my Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with my CL VP Spikes! Boy, did I have a hard time navigating the manhattan sidewalks!


 
Love it and the ruby clutch is the perfect pop of color! You look fabulous


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> This is an outfit before I broke my foot...I'm hoping to get back to this and much more after I heal....yes I'm truly hopeful....I don't think I'll be able to wear the titi's (yeah not a chance) and the new simples and drapanova's are questionable...crud!!!


 Totally gorgeous Beagly! That dress looks fabulous on you and I love the color.


----------



## megt10

We went out last night and I wore my new DVF dress with my Brandaplattos.


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> my outfit last friday!
> 
> Pardon the messy room and nosy kitty! Maiden voyage for my Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with my CL VP Spikes! Boy, did I have a hard time navigating the manhattan sidewalks!




I love it all ! the shoes ! the dress ! the Bal ! and of course, Bibi !!!


----------



## BattyBugs

jeshika said:


> my outfit last friday!
> 
> Pardon the messy room and nosy kitty! Maiden voyage for my Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with my CL VP Spikes! Boy, did I have a hard time navigating the manhattan sidewalks!


 
Shoe twin! Love the combination, especially the gorgy red Bal with this outfit.



beagly911 said:


> This is an outfit before I broke my foot...I'm hoping to get back to this and much more after I heal....yes I'm truly hopeful....I don't think I'll be able to wear the titi's (yeah not a chance) and the new simples and drapanova's are questionable...crud!!!


 

 Looking good! You are determined, so I'm sure you'll be back in your heels soon.



megt10 said:


> We went out last night and I wore my new DVF dress with my Brandaplattos.


 
So pretty!


----------



## dbeth

Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person. 

BCBG kimono dress


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

looking fabulous ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*dbeth:* You look absolutely jaw dropping!  :worthy:

*meg:* Love the CL + DVF combo!!  

*jeshika:* HOT shoes!


----------



## icecreamom

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress


 You look beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

Dukeprincess said:


> This is an outfit/action picture taken by my photographer during my 30th birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> Me and *Surlygirl* (I am wearing Fernando,* Surly* is wearing Altadamas)



STUNNING photo!!!!  very VERY happy birthday in your gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

frick&frack said:


> STUNNING photo!!!!  very VERY happy birthday in your gorgeous shoes!!!



  Thanks dear!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress



I don't even need to see them in person!! I love!!! and it's the perfect shade for that dress!


----------



## glamourbag

megt10 said:


> We went out last night and I wore my new DVF dress with my Brandaplattos.


 Gorgeous!


----------



## glamourbag

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress


 Love your Biancas but your dress looks fab too!


----------



## MissSB

megt10 said:


> We went out last night and I wore my new DVF dress with my Brandaplattos.


Love this outfit and those shoes!!


----------



## kvjohns614

jeshika said:


> my outfit last friday!
> 
> Pardon the messy room and nosy kitty! Maiden voyage for my Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with my CL VP Spikes! Boy, did I have a hard time navigating the manhattan sidewalks!


 Such a great look! Yay! A bibi sighting!



beagly911 said:


> This is an outfit before I broke my foot...I'm hoping to get back to this and much more after I heal....yes I'm truly hopeful....I don't think I'll be able to wear the titi's (yeah not a chance) and the new simples and drapanova's are questionable...crud!!!


 
I hope your recovery goes well! Great outfit!



megt10 said:


> We went out last night and I wore my new DVF dress with my Brandaplattos.


 
Love these!



dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress


 

Beautiful dress and shoes of course!


----------



## beagly911

Thanks everyone for the encouraging comments!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> We went out last night and I wore my new DVF dress with my Brandaplattos.


 
Lovely meg!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> We went out last night and I wore my new DVF dress with my Brandaplattos.



Meg! Incredible!! You always look fab!


----------



## myu3160

beagly911 said:


> This is an outfit before I broke my foot...I'm hoping to get back to this and much more after I heal....yes I'm truly hopeful....I don't think I'll be able to wear the titi's (yeah not a chance) and the new simples and drapanova's are questionable...crud!!!


 love this!


----------



## surlygirl

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress



gorgeous, *dbeth*!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress



You look absolutely amazing, I love your dress & the Biancas are gorgeous!



jeshika said:


> my outfit last friday!
> 
> Pardon the messy room and nosy kitty! Maiden voyage for my Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with my CL VP Spikes! Boy, did I have a hard time navigating the manhattan sidewalks!



You look hot!! I love the accents of red against the black!


----------



## jeshika

dbeth said:


> Love love love the red Bal clutch with the spiked VP's----so edgy!!!! You look awesome!


 thanks *dbeth*!



AEGIS said:


> love it.  it's so tough w/ladylike hints


thanks *AEGIS*! I was so proud of matching my spikes with my EC hardware. heehee.



stilly said:


> Love the outfit *jeshika*!!! So pretty!!!


thanks *stilly*!



lilflobowl said:


> *jesh*! Too cute! LOVEEEEEEE the clutch!!


 thanks babe!



megt10 said:


> Love it and the ruby clutch is the perfect pop of color! You look fabulous


thanks *megt*! i love your blandoplatos! 



PetitColibri said:


> I love it all ! the shoes ! the dress ! the Bal ! and of course, Bibi !!!



thanks *PC*! i posted another pic of her in the pets thread!



BattyBugs said:


> Shoe twin! Love the combination, especially the gorgy red Bal with this outfit.


 thanks *Batty*! Love being twins with ya!



Dukeprincess said:


> *jeshika:* HOT shoes!


thanks *Duke*!



kvjohns614 said:


> Such a great look! Yay! A bibi sighting!


thanks *kv*!  from Bi



heiress-ox said:


> You look hot!! I love the accents of red against the black!


thanks *heiress*!


----------



## jeshika

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress



 this look! your shoes match your dress PERFECTLY!


----------



## dbeth

icecreamom said:


> You look beautiful!



Thank you doll! 




Dukeprincess said:


> *dbeth:* You look absolutely jaw dropping!  :worthy:
> 
> *meg:* Love the CL + DVF combo!!
> 
> *jeshika:* HOT shoes!



My lovely Duke---thank you sweetie!! 




jamidee said:


> I don't even need to see them in person!! I love!!! and it's the perfect shade for that dress!



Thanks Jamidee! I think you need a pair.  By the way---I want to see that reveal!!  Looks like you have a few?!




glamourbag said:


> Love your Biancas but your dress looks fab too!



Thank you glamourbag!! Love these biancas too!




kvjohns614 said:


> Such a great look! Yay! A bibi sighting!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your recovery goes well! Great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and shoes of course!



Thanks kvjohns! 




surlygirl said:


> gorgeous, *dbeth*!



Thanks Surly! Havn't seen you in awhile--hope all is well!





heiress-ox said:


> You look absolutely amazing, I love your dress & the Biancas are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> You look hot!! I love the accents of red against the black!



Thanks heiress-ox!!!


----------



## dbeth

jeshika said:


> this look! your shoes match your dress PERFECTLY!



Thanks jeshika!  Yes, I was surprised at how much they really do match!!!

Still swooning over your red Bal clutch and spiked VP's! I just love that look together! Red & Black is one of my favorite color combos!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you!   Love your latest look as well!   Haha, that's the problem, isn't it?  The list can become pretty endless!   I hope you find them! 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit Fiery! I love it all but those shoes are fantastic. Add it to my must have list. I love it when there is a close-up of the shoes it is so helpful for me since I am really pretty new to CL.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*AEGIS *- Such a pretty outfit!   I hope your Maggies didn't get scuffed too badly!

*Batty* - Thank you!  Me too! 

*lilflo *- Aww, that's so sweet of you to say... thank you! 

*juicy *- Thanks so much! 
*
DanieC* - Your Biancas look great with your outfit! 

*jeshika *- Spiked VPs, giant h/w on that smokin Bal clutch and a cute LBD = fabulously fierce! 

*beagly *- Aww, hope your recovery is a speedy one!   Very cute outfit!

*dbeth *- What a perfect match!  Awesome outfit!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress


 Gorgeous Beth, you look beautiful and your shoes are TDF!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Shoe twin! Love the combination, especially the gorgy red Bal with this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! You are determined, so I'm sure you'll be back in your heels soon.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> *dbeth:* You look absolutely jaw dropping!  :worthy:
> 
> *meg:* Love the CL + DVF combo!!
> 
> *jeshika:* HOT shoes!


 


glamourbag said:


> Gorgeous!


 


MissSB said:


> Love this outfit and those shoes!!


 


kvjohns614 said:


> Such a great look! Yay! A bibi sighting!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your recovery goes well! Great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and shoes of course!


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Meg! Incredible!! You always look fab!


 


fieryfashionist said:


> Thank you!   Love your latest look as well!   Haha, that's the problem, isn't it?  The list can become pretty endless!   I hope you find them!


 Wow Ladies thank you so much. You are very kind and I appreciate your nice comments.


----------



## chanel*liz

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress


 
you look amazing!!!!!!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Beth, you look beautiful and your shoes are TDF!





fieryfashionist said:


> *AEGIS *- Such a pretty outfit!   I hope your Maggies didn't get scuffed too badly!
> 
> *Batty* - Thank you!  Me too!
> 
> *lilflo *- Aww, that's so sweet of you to say... thank you!
> 
> *juicy *- Thanks so much!
> *
> DanieC* - Your Biancas look great with your outfit!
> 
> *jeshika *- Spiked VPs, giant h/w on that smokin Bal clutch and a cute LBD = fabulously fierce!
> 
> *beagly *- Aww, hope your recovery is a speedy one!   Very cute outfit!
> 
> *dbeth *- What a perfect match!  Awesome outfit!!





chanel*liz said:


> you look amazing!!!!!!




Thanks Chanel*liz, Meg and Fiery!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*meg,* get out of town! You look so thin
and gorgeous in your DVF dress and CLs. Really,
how do you do it??

*beagly,* I'm still so sorry about your foot. 
Can't believe you can't wear your beautiful shoes.
Hope you heal quickly and are back in them FAST!

*dbeth,* you look drop-dead gorgeous! Love
the python biancas. So pretty.


----------



## megt10

amazigrace said:


> *meg,* get out of town! You look so thin
> and gorgeous in your DVF dress and CLs. Really,
> how do you do it??
> 
> *beagly,* I'm still so sorry about your foot.
> Can't believe you can't wear your beautiful shoes.
> Hope you heal quickly and are back in them FAST!
> 
> *dbeth,* you look drop-dead gorgeous! Love
> the python biancas. So pretty.


 Oh thank you Amazigrace that is so nice of you to say. I do watch what I eat and I do a lot of walking.


----------



## megt10

Today I wore my Graffiti Pigalle for a few hours to help break them in. The dress is yep, DVF.


----------



## beagly911

amazigrace said:


> *meg,* get out of town! You look so thin
> and gorgeous in your DVF dress and CLs. Really,
> how do you do it??
> 
> *beagly,* I'm still so sorry about your foot.
> Can't believe you can't wear your beautiful shoes.
> Hope you heal quickly and are back in them FAST!
> 
> *dbeth,* you look drop-dead gorgeous! Love
> the python biancas. So pretty.


 
Thank you so very much, I'm hoping to be back in them as soon as possible.


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Today I wore my Graffiti Pigalle for a few hours to help break them in. The dress is yep, DVF.


 

Love your Pigalles & dress *megt*!!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress


 
Gorgeous dress and Biancas *dbeth*!!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress




wow lovely!!!!



megt10 said:


> We went out last night and I wore my new DVF dress with my Brandaplattos.



love the detailing on the dress!



fieryfashionist said:


> *AEGIS *- Such a pretty outfit!   I hope your Maggies didn't get scuffed too badly!



thank you dear! they are in storage now....hidden away


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Gorgeous dress and Biancas *dbeth*!!!


 


AEGIS said:


> wow lovely!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the detailing on the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear! they are in storage now....hidden away


 


stilly said:


> Love your Pigalles & dress *megt*!!!


 Thanks so much Stilly.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> wow lovely!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the detailing on the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear! they are in storage now....hidden away


 Thanks Aegis.


----------



## BattyBugs

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress


 
The dress & CL combo is great. Love both parts of your outfit!



megt10 said:


> Today I wore my Graffiti Pigalle for a few hours to help break them in. The dress is yep, DVF.


 
So lovely, Meg.


----------



## BattyBugs

Here is my outfit from tonight. I wore it to see the musical "Hair."

Missoni for Target top.
My standby: BCBG leggings.
Balenciaga Part Time bag.
Black Kid Spiked VPs


----------



## bling*lover

BattyBugs said:


> Here is my outfit from tonight. I wore it to see the musical "Hair."
> 
> Missoni for Target top.
> My standby: BCBG leggings.
> Balenciaga Part Time bag.
> Black Kid Spiked VPs


 
You look gorgeous, great outfit batty x


----------



## BattyBugs

Bling!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Here is my outfit from tonight. I wore it to see the musical "Hair."
> 
> Missoni for Target top.
> My standby: BCBG leggings.
> Balenciaga Part Time bag.
> Black Kid Spiked VPs


 You look fabulous Batty! I love those shoes and the work so well with the Bbag.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Meg! I really love my spikes.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*beagly:* I didn't mean to skip you!  You look great! 

*batty:* What a cute outfit! 

*meg:* The Alric looks amazing on you!


----------



## cts900

*Batty:* You look FABULOUS!  I love the top sooooo much.  

*meg:* You always look spectacular and I am delighted to see you in those graffitis.  They look lovely on you and your petite frame.  

*dbeth:* I love, love, love, love your dress! 

*beagly*: Aw, hun....so sorry about your foot.  You looked lovely, though.  Get better soon! 

*jesh:* Your entire look is perfection and your clutch makes my heart skip a beat (or two).


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> Today I wore my Graffiti Pigalle for a few hours to help break them in. The dress is yep, DVF.


beautiful


----------



## hunniesochic

BattyBugs said:


> Here is my outfit from tonight. I wore it to see the musical "Hair."
> 
> Missoni for Target top.
> My standby: BCBG leggings.
> Balenciaga Part Time bag.
> Black Kid Spiked VPs


pretty!


----------



## hunniesochic

dbeth said:


> Last weekend I went wine tasting & wore my Roma Python Biancas for the first time!!! Totally love these---it's a shoe you have to see in person.
> 
> BCBG kimono dress


these are hot!


----------



## hunniesochic

beagly911 said:


> This is an outfit before I broke my foot...I'm hoping to get back to this and much more after I heal....yes I'm truly hopeful....I don't think I'll be able to wear the titi's (yeah not a chance) and the new simples and drapanova's are questionable...crud!!!


so pretty! your legs are amazing!


----------



## l.a_girl19

megt10 said:


> Today I wore my Graffiti Pigalle for a few hours to help break them in. The dress is yep, DVF.



You look amazing!



BattyBugs said:


> Here is my outfit from tonight. I wore it to see the musical "Hair."
> 
> Missoni for Target top.
> My standby: BCBG leggings.
> Balenciaga Part Time bag.
> Black Kid Spiked VPs



*Batty*!!!! This outfit is perfection! I love everything about it


----------



## Emma4790

megt10 said:


> Today I wore my Graffiti Pigalle for a few hours to help break them in. The dress is yep, DVF.




You always look so chic in your DVF dresses -  sexy! You're inspiring me to buy my first one....


----------



## Emma4790

BattyBugs said:


> Here is my outfit from tonight. I wore it to see the musical "Hair."
> 
> Missoni for Target top.
> My standby: BCBG leggings.
> Balenciaga Part Time bag.
> Black Kid Spiked VPs




Bal and spikes?!?! You look like such a rock chick -  I love it


----------



## Emma4790

Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca


----------



## heiress-ox

Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca



Great outfit, you look great! I absolutely love the colour of the Camel Bianca..are they kid or patent leather?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca



This outfit is so well put together! Beautiful!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Emma:*   That outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca



oh you look gorgeous! i am inspired!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies


----------



## Emma4790

heiress-ox said:


> Great outfit, you look great! I absolutely love the colour of the Camel Bianca..are they kid or patent leather?



Thanks hun! The colour is unreal, it's like toffee! They are kid leather but they are very glossy, if you catch my drift. They aren't as matte as black kid would be.....


----------



## AEGIS

you look so effortless! loves it!



Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca





such a pretty feminine look. love the blouse as well!




jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies


----------



## Emma4790

jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies



Thanks so much hunny! You look fabulous too! Those piggies are tdf!


----------



## Emma4790

AEGIS said:


> you look so effortless! loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a pretty feminine look. love the blouse as well!



Thanks so much sweetie pie!


----------



## Emma4790

l.a_girl19 said:


> This outfit is so well put together! Beautiful!



Thank you so much


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies


 
Loves it babe!!


----------



## Miss T.

jeshika said:


> oh you look gorgeous! i am inspired!!!!!





jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies



I love this outfit! 
The lace piggies are gorgeous.


----------



## Miss T.

Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca



Stunning! Congrats on the new Biancas.


----------



## heiress-ox

jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies



Love it *jeshika*, so ladylike & effortless!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *beagly:* I didn't mean to skip you!  You look great!
> 
> *batty:* What a cute outfit!
> 
> *meg:* The Alric looks amazing on you!


 Oh thanks Duke I always love hearing that you like something, I really wasn't sure about the dress until I paired it with a different belt. Now I really love it. It goes from day in flats to night in heels and looks good both ways. I also paired it with my DVF grey Alphie cropped leather jacket and it looked really cute and not overly dressy.


cts900 said:


> *Batty:* You look FABULOUS!  I love the top sooooo much.
> 
> *meg:* You always look spectacular and I am delighted to see you in those graffitis.  They look lovely on you and your petite frame.
> Thank you so much CTS I am bound and determined to break those babies in . I had to switch out to my nude prorata after a couple hours but each time I wear them they are a bit more comfortable.
> 
> *dbeth:* I love, love, love, love your dress!
> 
> *beagly*: Aw, hun....so sorry about your foot.  You looked lovely, though.  Get better soon!
> 
> *jesh:* Your entire look is perfection and your clutch makes my heart skip a beat (or two).


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> *Batty*!!!! This outfit is perfection! I love everything about it


 


Emma4790 said:


> You always look so chic in your DVF dresses -  sexy! You're inspiring me to buy my first one....


 
Emma that is so nice of you to say. I think you would love DVF.


----------



## dbeth

jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies



Wow, love those lace piggies jeshika!! So feminine and girly. You look FAB!!!





amazigrace said:


> *meg,* get out of town! You look so thin
> and gorgeous in your DVF dress and CLs. Really,
> how do you do it??
> 
> *beagly,* I'm still so sorry about your foot.
> Can't believe you can't wear your beautiful shoes.
> Hope you heal quickly and are back in them FAST!
> 
> *dbeth,* you look drop-dead gorgeous! Love
> the python biancas. So pretty.



Thank you Amazigrace!! Love the biancas too! 



megt10 said:


> Today I wore my Graffiti Pigalle for a few hours to help break them in. The dress is yep, DVF.



Love your graffiti piggies Meg! So edgy---you look fab in yours. Hope I can pull mine off---will get them soon!




stilly said:


> Gorgeous dress and Biancas *dbeth*!!!



Thanks Stilly! 



AEGIS said:


> wow lovely!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the detailing on the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear! they are in storage now....hidden away



Thanks Aegis!!!!



BattyBugs said:


> The dress & CL combo is great. Love both parts of your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely, Meg.



Thank you Batty!! 



BattyBugs said:


> Here is my outfit from tonight. I wore it to see the musical "Hair."
> 
> Missoni for Target top.
> My standby: BCBG leggings.
> Balenciaga Part Time bag.
> Black Kid Spiked VPs



Aaahhhhh----you got a Missoni top!! It's gorgeous! I just got an email that my zigzag cardigan has a new shipping date of 10/21. Not ok!!   Love your VP's----you look great in them!


----------



## megt10

jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies


 Gorgeous, the whole outfit is classic and your shoes . You look beautiful.


----------



## megt10

Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca


 Wow you are stunning. That is a fabulous outfit.


----------



## dbeth

hunniesochic said:


> these are hot!


 

Thanks hunnie!!!!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies


----------



## stilly

jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies


 
Love the piggies and the outfit *jeshika*!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca


 
I love the whole look *Emma*!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies



 love it!


----------



## BattyBugs

Dukeprincess said:


> *beagly:* I didn't mean to skip you!  You look great!
> 
> *batty:* What a cute outfit!
> 
> *meg:* The Alric looks amazing on you!


 


cts900 said:


> *Batty:* You look FABULOUS!  I love the top sooooo much.
> 
> *meg:* You always look spectacular and I am delighted to see you in those graffitis.  They look lovely on you and your petite frame.
> 
> *dbeth:* I love, love, love, love your dress!
> 
> *beagly*: Aw, hun....so sorry about your foot.  You looked lovely, though.  Get better soon!
> 
> *jesh:* Your entire look is perfection and your clutch makes my heart skip a beat (or two).


 


hunniesochic said:


> pretty!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> *Batty*!!!! This outfit is perfection! I love everything about it


 


Emma4790 said:


> Bal and spikes?!?! You look like such a rock chick -  I love it


 
Thank you, ladies!


----------



## BattyBugs

Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca


 
Cute outfit, Emma. Your Biancas look good enough to eat.


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> *beagly:* I didn't mean to skip you! You look great!
> 
> *batty:* What a cute outfit!
> 
> *meg:* The Alric looks amazing on you!


 
Thanks Duke.


cts900 said:


> *Batty:* You look FABULOUS! I love the top sooooo much.
> 
> *meg:* You always look spectacular and I am delighted to see you in those graffitis. They look lovely on you and your petite frame.
> 
> *dbeth:* I love, love, love, love your dress!
> 
> *beagly*: Aw, hun....so sorry about your foot. You looked lovely, though. Get better soon!
> 
> *jesh:* Your entire look is perfection and your clutch makes my heart skip a beat (or two).


Thanks cts, hoping for a quick recovery!



hunniesochic said:


> so pretty! your legs are amazing!


 Thanks hunnie, now if I can only get the rest of the body to match the legs..hehe


----------



## beagly911

Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca


 I really like the midi but the bianca are TDF!!


----------



## beagly911

jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies


 
Love the lace and the top is a perfect compliment!


----------



## cts900

jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies


 


Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca


 
These are both _seriously_ gorgeous looks. You are both so sophisticated and chic.


I am at work today in a Banana Republic dress, Target accesories, and grey metal patent Ron Rons.


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> These are both _seriously_ gorgeous looks. You are both so sophisticated and chic.
> 
> 
> I am at work today in a Banana Republic dress, Target accesories, and grey metal patent Ron Rons.



I love everything about this outfit, especially the woman wearing it!


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> These are both _seriously_ gorgeous looks. You are both so sophisticated and chic.
> 
> 
> I am at work today in a Banana Republic dress, Target accesories, and grey metal patent Ron Rons.


 
This is such a pretty look, CTS. You look gorgeous!


----------



## surlygirl

what a lovely outfit, *cts*! so pretty.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> I am at work today in a Banana Republic dress, Target accesories, and grey metal patent Ron Rons.


 
WOW WOW WOW!!!! *C, *You look fantastic!!!!!!! 



jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies


 
love the lace piggies!!!!



Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca


 
fabulous outfit!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Here is my outfit from tonight. I wore it to see the musical "Hair."
> 
> Missoni for Target top.
> My standby: BCBG leggings.
> Balenciaga Part Time bag.
> Black Kid Spiked VPs


 
looking fab *batty! *



megt10 said:


> Today I wore my Graffiti Pigalle for a few hours to help break them in. The dress is yep, DVF.


 
great outfit!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> These are both _seriously_ gorgeous looks. You are both so sophisticated and chic.
> 
> 
> I am at work today in a Banana Republic dress, Target accesories, and grey metal patent Ron Rons.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> WOW WOW WOW!!!! *C, *You look fantastic!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the lace piggies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> fabulous outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> looking fab *batty! *
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit!


 Thanks Dezy!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *jenay, dezy,  surly, Batty*, and* Duke*!  Your compliments mean so much to me.


----------



## jeshika

cts900 said:


> I am at work today in a Banana Republic dress, Target accesories, and grey metal patent Ron Rons.


 *CTS*, i love this look on you! You look gorgeeeouuusss!


----------



## moshi_moshi

cts900 said:


> These are both _seriously_ gorgeous looks. You are both so sophisticated and chic.
> 
> 
> I am at work today in a Banana Republic dress, Target accesories, and grey metal patent Ron Rons.


 
i LOVE this look..you look fab *cts*!!


----------



## rdgldy

*cts,* you are looking soooooo good!!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> These are both _seriously_ gorgeous looks. You are both so sophisticated and chic.
> 
> 
> I am at work today in a Banana Republic dress, Target accesories, and grey metal patent Ron Rons.


 Love it! You look classy and fabulous!!!!


----------



## cts900

I am deeply complimented!  Thank you *meg, rdgldy, moshi*, and *jesh*!  I am the happiest I have ever been and I am glad that it shows .


----------



## glamourbag

cts900 said:


> These are both _seriously_ gorgeous looks. You are both so sophisticated and chic.
> 
> 
> I am at work today in a Banana Republic dress, Target accesories, and grey metal patent Ron Rons.


Woohoo


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*, you are absolutely perfect!


----------



## BellaShoes

A repeat performance by my Banana Republic Silk tunic.... paired with Charcoal Lisse Leggings, Celine Burgundy Mini Tote and Black Spike Egoutinas!


----------



## heiress-ox

BellaShoes said:


> A repeat performance by my Banana Republic Silk tunic.... paired with Charcoal Lisse Leggings, Celine Burgundy Mini Tote and Black Spike Egoutinas!



you look fantastic and I love the Celine  in that colour! i'm so jealous of your long legs even in flats, i'm 5'7" and i wish mine looked that great!


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> A repeat performance by my Banana Republic Silk tunic.... paired with Charcoal Lisse Leggings, Celine Burgundy Mini Tote and Black Spike Egoutinas!


 You look totally hot Bella. I love that tunic it is so pretty and those boots are TDF! I must hunt them down, lol. Great look.


----------



## BattyBugs

Dezy

Darn *Bella*, you look so hot! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## Hipployta

Pretty ladies...everyone looks wonderful!


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> my outfit from 2 days ago! Lace Piggies



you look amazing !


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> *cts*, you are absolutely perfect!


 
YOU are so lovely. Thank you. The colors of your latest look are brilliant. Everything looks so delicious and fall-perfect. LOVE! 



glamourbag said:


> Woohoo


 
Thank you so much, dear .


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BattyBugs said:


> Here is my outfit from tonight. I wore it to see the musical "Hair."
> 
> Missoni for Target top.
> My standby: BCBG leggings.
> Balenciaga Part Time bag.
> Black Kid Spiked VPs



Love the matching!! Your top is nice!!


----------



## LVoepink

My new Bambou Indigo Watersnake


----------



## jeshika

LVoepink said:


> My new Bambou Indigo Watersnake



Looks great on you!


----------



## glamourbag

LVoepink said:


> My new Bambou Indigo Watersnake


 They look great, you wear them well!


----------



## beagly911

LVoepink said:


> My new Bambou Indigo Watersnake


 
They look great!


----------



## anniethecat

BellaShoes said:


> A repeat performance by my Banana Republic Silk tunic.... paired with Charcoal Lisse Leggings, Celine Burgundy Mini Tote and Black Spike Egoutinas!


 
Great look!  Is the tunic current season?  I must have it!


----------



## LVoepink

jeshika said:


> Looks great on you!


 


glamourbag said:


> They look great, you wear them well!


 


beagly911 said:


> They look great!


 
Thanks so much for your comments


----------



## heiress-ox

LVoepink said:


> My new Bambou Indigo Watersnake



I love them on you!


----------



## jamidee

LVoepink said:


> My new Bambou Indigo Watersnake




Oh!! do you have a collection thread where I can see these babies!? I am still debating if I want them...


----------



## LVoepink

heiress-ox said:


> I love them on you!


 
Thank you!



jamidee said:


> Oh!! do you have a collection thread where I can see these babies!? I am still debating if I want them...


 
I dont have a collection thread but I have attached a few photos for you. You should get them!! Ive worn them every chance ive gotten in the last few days! They are such a lovely colour


----------



## Minnie

Emma4790 said:


> Me embracing the midi-skirt trend...... with my new camel bianca



I love you whole look!


----------



## laleeza

Very casual Friday for me. Honest opinions ladies - I know it's a bad quality pic and the outfit is dark browns (not black) - but were the cram decolletes a bad pairing??


----------



## LVoepink

laleeza said:


> Very casual Friday for me. Honest opinions ladies - I know it's a bad quality pic and the outfit is dark browns (not black) - but were the cram decolletes a bad pairing??


 
I think the shoes give the outfit a pop of colour, good choice!


----------



## megt10

LVoepink said:


> My new Bambou Indigo Watersnake


 Gorgeous


----------



## megt10

Getting ready for Shul this evening. I am wearing my Yoyo Zeppa in red patent that I scored on ebay. The dress is Just Cavalli. As you can see Sammie is doing just fine only a week after her 14 ft. leap from my closet.


----------



## cts900

*meg*: This is my FAVORITE dress yet.  Just stunning! The red is so luscious.  How can anyone concentrate around you???????

*laleeza*: I love, love, love browns and pinks paired together.  I think you look beautiful.  

*LVoepink*: Wowza, sexy


----------



## cts900

For work this week....

Clothes are Garnet Hill and shoes are Lady Gres:







Clothes are H&M (hard to tell but cardi is navy, not black) and shoes are Nude Simple 100:


----------



## chanel*liz

gold salsbourg


----------



## juicyjeans

cts900 said:


> For work this week....
> 
> Clothes are Garnet Hill and shoes are Lady Gres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clothes are H&M (hard to tell but cardi is navy, not black) and shoes are Nude Simple 100:



I love that blue top!


----------



## juicyjeans

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. I am wearing my Yoyo Zeppa in red patent that I scored on ebay. The dress is Just Cavalli. As you can see Sammie is doing just fine only a week after her 14 ft. leap from my closet.



You look AMAZING as always!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> For work this week....
> 
> Clothes are Garnet Hill and shoes are Lady Gres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clothes are H&M (hard to tell but cardi is navy, not black) and shoes are Nude Simple 100:


 
I love both looks *cts*!!!
The nude Simples are just gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

laleeza said:


> Very casual Friday for me. Honest opinions ladies - I know it's a bad quality pic and the outfit is dark browns (not black) - but were the cram decolletes a bad pairing??


 
I think you look great!!!
Its a nice contrast


----------



## jeshika

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. I am wearing my Yoyo Zeppa in red patent that I scored on ebay. The dress is Just Cavalli. As you can see Sammie is doing just fine only a week after her 14 ft. leap from my closet.



you look so awesome! i love that red!

YAY Sammie!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Loves it babe!!


 thanks *jenay*!



Miss T. said:


> The lace piggies are gorgeous.


Thanks, *Miss T*!



heiress-ox said:


> Love it *jeshika*, so ladylike & effortless!



Thanks, *heiress*!



dbeth said:


> Wow, love those lace piggies jeshika!! So feminine and girly. You look FAB!!!


 thanks *dbeth*!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous, the whole outfit is classic and your shoes . You look beautiful.


Thanks *meg*! u r too sweet!



aoqtpi said:


>


 Thanks *L*!




stilly said:


> Love the piggies and the outfit *jeshika*!!!
> So pretty!!!



Aww, thanks *stilly*! 



juicyjeans said:


> love it!


  Thanks *juicy*!



beagly911 said:


> Love the lace and the top is a perfect compliment!


 *beagly*! I hope you are feeling better!



cts900 said:


> These are both _seriously_ gorgeous looks. You are both so sophisticated and chic.


 thanks *cts*! i love the work looks u've been posting lately!


----------



## jeshika

AEGIS said:


> such a pretty feminine look. love the blouse as well!


 *AEGIS*! i love all things with ruffles/bows on them!



Emma4790 said:


> Thanks so much hunny! You look fabulous too! Those piggies are tdf!


Thanks *Emma*! They are one of my fav. pairs! 



PetitColibri said:


> you look amazing !


 oh *PC*, you are too sweet. love ya!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. I am wearing my Yoyo Zeppa in red patent that I scored on ebay. The dress is Just Cavalli. As you can see Sammie is doing just fine only a week after her 14 ft. leap from my closet.


 
Fabulous outfit meg, I actually made sabbot service tonight too, although it was a nine west bootie - it was raining here and the parking lot is dirt and gravel.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> For work this week....
> 
> Clothes are Garnet Hill and shoes are Lady Gres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clothes are H&M (hard to tell but cardi is navy, not black) and shoes are Nude Simple 100:


 
Terrific work outfits and you look A-W-E-some!!!


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> gold salsbourg


 
Never knew how I could wear the salsbourg, but as usual you can rock them with anything!  Fabulous look!


----------



## beagly911

jeshika said:


> thanks *jenay*!
> 
> 
> Thanks, *Miss T*!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, *heiress*!
> 
> 
> thanks *dbeth*!
> 
> 
> Thanks *meg*! u r too sweet!
> 
> 
> Thanks *L*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks *stilly*!
> 
> 
> Thanks *juicy*!
> 
> 
> *beagly*! I hope you are feeling better!
> 
> 
> thanks *cts*! i love the work looks u've been posting lately!


 
Thanks, I am feeling better - no pain just "HATE" the stupid boot...I want to wear my CL's!!!! I can only wear two pairs with the boot, my Fuxia Newtons and if I push it my New Hais...dang it!!  I know I'll be back in them soon but I miss them soooooo much!


----------



## jeshika

beagly911 said:


> Thanks, I am feeling better - no pain just "HATE" the stupid boot...I want to wear my CL's!!!! I can only wear two pairs with the boot, my Fuxia Newtons and if I push it my New Hais...dang it!!  I know I'll be back in them soon but I miss them soooooo much!



Glad to hear!  Don't push it! You'll be back in your fab shoes soon enough!


----------



## Nolia

*Black patent Alti 160mm
Dress from Forever XXI*


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm*
> *Dress from Forever XXI*


WOW amazing!!!


----------



## laleeza

LVoepink said:


> I think the shoes give the outfit a pop of colour, good choice!





cts900 said:


> *meg*: This is my FAVORITE dress yet.  Just stunning! The red is so luscious.  How can anyone concentrate around you???????
> 
> *laleeza*: I love, love, love browns and pinks paired together.  I think you look beautiful.
> 
> *LVoepink*: Wowza, sexy





stilly said:


> I think you look great!!!
> Its a nice contrast



Thanks ladies! I was second-guessing it all day 
*Cts* I always love your outfits! I think we have similar tastes


----------



## hunniesochic

Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm
> Dress from Forever XXI*


so pretty!


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> gold salsbourg


always beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

cts900 said:


> For work this week....


love it!


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. I am wearing my Yoyo Zeppa in red patent that I scored on ebay. The dress is Just Cavalli. As you can see Sammie is doing just fine only a week after her 14 ft. leap from my closet.


Always looking great! What a pop of colors.


----------



## hunniesochic

LVoepink said:


> My new Bambou Indigo Watersnake


it's beautiful...i love that dress!


----------



## hunniesochic

LVoepink said:


> Thank you!


Love yours CLs! They're all very lovely.


----------



## hunniesochic

BellaShoes said:


> A repeat performance by my Banana Republic Silk tunic.... paired with Charcoal Lisse Leggings, Celine Burgundy Mini Tote and Black Spike Egoutinas!


HOT boots!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

laleeza said:


> Very casual Friday for me. Honest opinions ladies - I know it's a bad quality pic and the outfit is dark browns (not black) - but were the cram decolletes a bad pairing??


you look great


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> *meg*: This is my FAVORITE dress yet. Just stunning! The red is so luscious. How can anyone concentrate around you???????
> 
> Thanks CTS, I have had some really good luck finding nice dresses on Gilt and Rue La La. This is one of my favorites too.
> 
> 
> 
> juicyjeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look AMAZING as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Juicy you are so sweet.
> 
> 
> jeshika said:
> 
> 
> 
> you look so awesome! i love that red!
> 
> YAY Sammie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Sammie is right. She is doing so well you would never know that anything happened. Thank you for your kind words. I really love the color of these shoes and I have to say they were super comfortable. Probably the 2nd most comfortable pair that I own. The first is the Josefa.
> 
> 
> 
> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous outfit meg, I actually made sabbot service tonight too, although it was a nine west bootie - it was raining here and the parking lot is dirt and gravel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Beagly. I am glad that you were able to make it to services. Don't push it with trying to get back into your heels too soon. I know about those trecherous parking lots, ours is the same way.
> 
> 
> hunniesochic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always looking great! What a pop of colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much Hunnie, I appreciate your kind words.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> For work this week....
> 
> Clothes are Garnet Hill and shoes are Lady Gres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clothes are H&M (hard to tell but cardi is navy, not black) and shoes are Nude Simple 100:


 Love both of your outfits CTS, you really look amazing. I love that ruffle blue shirt with the belted cardigan it really shows off your fabulous figure!


----------



## LVoepink

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous


 


cts900 said:


> *meg*: This is my FAVORITE dress yet.  Just stunning! The red is so luscious.  How can anyone concentrate around you???????
> 
> *laleeza*: I love, love, love browns and pinks paired together.  I think you look beautiful.
> 
> *LVoepink*: Wowza, sexy


 
Thanks


----------



## LVoepink

hunniesochic said:


> it's beautiful...i love that dress!


 
Thank you  its actually a playsuit, its the first time i have worn it out. I was a bit worried about the colours/stripe combo!


----------



## Flip88

Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm
> Dress from Forever XXI*



Beautiful


----------



## juicyjeans

Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm*
> *Dress from Forever XXI*


 
That dress is TDF


----------



## lilflobowl

wore my Barbie Pink Ron Rons with this Bec & Bridge dress last night for an F1 concert (the stars were wearing studded Louis Sneakers) & drinks afterwards:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. I am wearing my Yoyo Zeppa in red patent that I scored on ebay. The dress is Just Cavalli. As you can see Sammie is doing just fine only a week after her 14 ft. leap from my closet.



You got a great taste darling! love your red shoes!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm
> Dress from Forever XXI*



Love this neon pink dress! Your body is perfect! GUAPA!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> gold salsbourg



Liz, , my favorite is your white coat! but love entire outfit too!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LVoepink said:


> My new Bambou Indigo Watersnake



You look fab! Love those shoes! 

Btw, are you from UK? I ask this for the background! I like it!


----------



## sammix3

lilflobowl said:


> wore my Barbie Pink Ron Rons with this Bec & Bridge dress last night for an F1 concert (the stars were wearing studded Louis Sneakers) & drinks afterwards:




Love it!!! I'm a sucker for pink


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. I am wearing my Yoyo Zeppa in red patent that I scored on ebay. The dress is Just Cavalli. As you can see Sammie is doing just fine only a week after her 14 ft. leap from my closet.



Meg - you look fab as always. Everytime you say Sammie I think you're referring to me. I'm like huh? Me jumping 14ft? 



cts900 said:


> For work this week....
> 
> Clothes are Garnet Hill and shoes are Lady Gres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clothes are H&M (hard to tell but cardi is navy, not black) and shoes are Nude Simple 100:



Love wearing CLs to work! So chic!



chanel*liz said:


> gold salsbourg



Wowza Liz! Loving everything! May I ask where your coat is from?


----------



## AEGIS

ur so hot 



Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm
> Dress from Forever XXI*







megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. I am wearing my Yoyo Zeppa in red patent that I scored on ebay. The dress is Just Cavalli. As you can see Sammie is doing just fine only a week after her 14 ft. leap from my closet.



red looks great on you meg 




chanel*liz said:


> gold salsbourg



i love the color of your birkin



cts900 said:


> For work this week....
> 
> Clothes are Garnet Hill and shoes are Lady Gres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clothes are H&M (hard to tell but cardi is navy, not black) and shoes are Nude Simple 100:




lovely!




LVoepink said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have a collection thread but I have attached a few photos for you. You should get them!! Ive worn them every chance ive gotten in the last few days! They are such a lovely colour



such great shoes! 



laleeza said:


> Very casual Friday for me. Honest opinions ladies - I know it's a bad quality pic and the outfit is dark browns (not black) - but were the cram decolletes a bad pairing??




no it's cute.  I can't see the color well but I like cramberry a lot w/a lot of different colors. it's very fall.



lilflobowl said:


> wore my Barbie Pink Ron Rons with this Bec & Bridge dress last night for an F1 concert (the stars were wearing studded Louis Sneakers) & drinks afterwards:




you look very sweet and feminine


----------



## Louboufan

Love it!


chanel*liz said:


> gold salsbourg


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> ur so hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red looks great on you meg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the color of your birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such great shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it's cute.  I can't see the color well but I like cramberry a lot w/a lot of different colors. it's very fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look very sweet and feminine


 Thanks Aegis. I am going to be wearing these shoes a lot I think.


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> You got a great taste darling! love your red shoes!


 Thank you Crispedrosa. I have been searching for a long time for a pair and these are not only pretty but really comfy.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg - you look fab as always. Everytime you say Sammie I think you're referring to me. I'm like huh? Me jumping 14ft?
> 
> Thanks Sammi


----------



## hunniesochic

lilflobowl said:


> wore my Barbie Pink Ron Rons with this Bec & Bridge dress last night for an F1 concert (the stars were wearing studded Louis Sneakers) & drinks afterwards:


beautiful


----------



## LVoepink

CRISPEDROSA said:


> You look fab! Love those shoes!
> 
> Btw, are you from UK? I ask this for the background! I like it!


 
Thank you!! Yes I am from the UK


----------



## LVoepink

lilflobowl said:


> wore my Barbie Pink Ron Rons with this Bec & Bridge dress last night for an F1 concert (the stars were wearing studded Louis Sneakers) & drinks afterwards:


 
Love this look!


----------



## Nolia

beagly911 said:


> WOW amazing!!!





hunniesochic said:


> so pretty!





Flip88 said:


> Beautiful





juicyjeans said:


> That dress is TDF





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love this neon pink dress! Your body is perfect! GUAPA!!!





AEGIS said:


> ur so hot



Thanks, ladies~


----------



## chanel*liz

sammix3 said:


> Meg - you look fab as always. Everytime you say Sammie I think you're referring to me. I'm like huh? Me jumping 14ft?
> 
> 
> 
> Love wearing CLs to work! So chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza Liz! Loving everything! May I ask where your coat is from?


 
thank you thank you!  its express!!


----------



## sammie225

mademoiselle marchant


----------



## LVoepink

sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchant


 Love the jacket!


----------



## juicyjeans

sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchant


 
Love the jacket/jeans combo  totally cute!


----------



## chanel*liz

anthracite maggie


----------



## juicyjeans

chanel*liz said:


> anthracite maggie


 
What a unique dress! and those Maggies


----------



## MikaelaN

Sammie - love the pink blazer!

Chanel - the maggies look great on you!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> anthracite maggie






you make me want these! love that print.


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> you make me want these! love that print.


 
i thought you got them?! i saw you got the lilac ones.. gorgeous! congrats love  i've been a little maggie crazy - i got these, nude and indigo! LOL


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm
> Dress from Forever XXI*



Looking great as usual!



chanel*liz said:


> gold salsbourg



Girl, you always look so amazing 



cts900 said:


> For work this week....
> 
> Clothes are Garnet Hill and shoes are Lady Gres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clothes are H&M (hard to tell but cardi is navy, not black) and shoes are Nude Simple 100:



Oooh, I like that black H&M long skirt! 



megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. I am wearing my Yoyo Zeppa in red patent that I scored on ebay. The dress is Just Cavalli. As you can see Sammie is doing just fine only a week after her 14 ft. leap from my closet.



You look great! the dress is so pretty!



laleeza said:


> Very casual Friday for me. Honest opinions ladies - I know it's a bad quality pic and the outfit is dark browns (not black) - but were the cram decolletes a bad pairing??



Nope, I think the decollete shoes look lovely with your entire outfit 



LVoepink said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I dont have a collection thread but I have attached a few photos for you. You should get them!! Ive worn them every chance ive gotten in the last few days! They are such a lovely colour



Gorgeous shoes! Congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchant



Looking good! that jacket is really pretty 




chanel*liz said:


> anthracite maggie



Gorgeous! 



lilflobowl said:


> wore my Barbie Pink Ron Rons with this Bec & Bridge dress last night for an F1 concert (the stars were wearing studded Louis Sneakers) & drinks afterwards:



Cute!  The ron rons really bring out the pinks in your dress!


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> anthracite maggie



absolutely love the maggies & the print of your dress ! I have to ask, how do you find the maggies in comparison to Bianca for instance (I know you have both and am contemplating getting the anthracite)!




lilflobowl said:


> wore my Barbie Pink Ron Rons with this Bec & Bridge dress last night for an F1 concert (the stars were wearing studded Louis Sneakers) & drinks afterwards:



Your dress is so cute, I also love any Barbie Pink CL!




Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm
> Dress from Forever XXI*



Amazing!! I love that you mixed high & low - I like doing that also!


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. I am wearing my Yoyo Zeppa in red patent that I scored on ebay. The dress is Just Cavalli. As you can see Sammie is doing just fine only a week after her 14 ft. leap from my closet.


 
Love the red. I'm glad Sammie is okay.



cts900 said:


> For work this week....
> 
> Clothes are Garnet Hill and shoes are Lady Gres:
> 
> 
> 
> Clothes are H&M (hard to tell but cardi is navy, not black) and shoes are Nude Simple 100:


 
Two more winners, CTS.



chanel*liz said:


> gold salsbourg


 
I'm glad to see they look so pretty on. I wasn't crazy about them on the shelf, but they are perfect with the outfit.



Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm*
> *Dress from Forever XXI*


 
Pretty!



lilflobowl said:


> wore my Barbie Pink Ron Rons with this Bec & Bridge dress last night for an F1 concert (the stars were wearing studded Louis Sneakers) & drinks afterwards:


 
Love the pink with this dress.



sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchant


 
Love the way the color pops with this outfit.



chanel*liz said:


> anthracite maggie


 
The Maggies look perfect with your dress, Liz.


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchant


 Wow gorgeous look, I love the shoes with the jacket.


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Love the red. I'm glad Sammie is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Two more winners, CTS.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see they look so pretty on. I wasn't crazy about them on the shelf, but they are perfect with the outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pink with this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the way the color pops with this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> The Maggies look perfect with your dress, Liz.


 Thank you Batty, I am so happy that I was able to find this color it is so pretty and just makes me happy.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchant


 
Is that a Zara jacket?



Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm*
> *Dress from Forever XXI*


 
Pink looks great on you!



chanel*liz said:


> gold salsbourg


 
That coat is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Looking great as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you always look so amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I like that black H&M long skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great! the dress is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I think the decollete shoes look lovely with your entire outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous shoes! Congrats!


 Thanks so much CEC


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Looking great as usual!





heiress-ox said:


> Amazing!! I love that you mixed high & low - I like doing that also!





BattyBugs said:


> Pretty!





glamourgirlnikk said:


> Pink looks great on you!



Thank you!  Somehow, I tend to avoid pinks because I am petite.  I don't want to look too young but I decided this dress was okay when I pulled it off the rack. =)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> Thank you!  Somehow, I tend to avoid pinks because I am petite.  I don't want to look too young but I decided this dress was okay when I pulled it off the rack. =)



It definitely looks way MORE than just okay!!! Okay is like my Subway lunch yesterday lol


----------



## laleeza

Thanks *hunnie*, *Cec* and *Aegis*! I got some weird looks from people so...


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> It definitely looks way MORE than just okay!!! Okay is like my Subway lunch yesterday lol



Aww, thanks~  You are too sweet!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> i thought you got them?! i saw you got the lilac ones.. gorgeous! congrats love  i've been a little maggie crazy - i got these, nude and indigo! LOL




great choices! we both have 3 but 3 different ones--i have the 2 originals, lilac and tobacco and the pumice [i keep calling it nude but it's not the new nude]


----------



## megt10

lilflobowl said:


> wore my Barbie Pink Ron Rons with this Bec & Bridge dress last night for an F1 concert (the stars were wearing studded Louis Sneakers) & drinks afterwards:


 Beautiful outfit.


----------



## lilflobowl

*sammix3, AEGIS, hunniesochic, LVoepink, CEC, BattyBugs & megt10*> thank you ladies!


----------



## sammie225

[Bglamourgirlnikk[/B] yes its from Zara 
*All the other lovelies* thank you so much,i'm glad that you like my outfit


----------



## Jönathan

sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchant



*sammie,* Gorgeous!! I love the entire outfit!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Before going out for drinks last night. Bianca zips in red suede and Chanel jumbo.


----------



## Emma4790

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Before going out for drinks last night. Bianca zips in red suede and Chanel jumbo.



You look fabulous!!! That jumbo is gorge   and your lil' pup is adorable!


----------



## MikaelaN

Lamborghini - You look great!  I love your jumbo, too!


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Before going out for drinks last night. Bianca zips in red suede and Chanel jumbo.



You look great, I love the pop of red & your Jumbo is to die for!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Emma4790 said:


> You look fabulous!!! That jumbo is gorge and your lil' pup is adorable!





MikaelaN said:


> Lamborghini - You look great! I love your jumbo, too!





heiress-ox said:


> You look great, I love the pop of red & your Jumbo is to die for!



Thanks girls!! 

That jumbo is my go-to since it is so neutral, plus, I like pairing the red shoes with all understated clothes to make the color stand out more. Lol and sorry for all the randomly strewn dog plush toys on the floor! Misto leaves them everywhere..


----------



## cts900

Thank you so very much *juicy, stilly, jesh, beagly, laleeza, meg, hunnie, AEGIS, sammi, Batty*, and *CEC*! You really know how to make a gal feel special.


----------



## cts900

Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm
> Dress from Forever XXI*



Great color!



chanel*liz said:


> gold salsbourg



I love this and the look with your Maggies.  Gorgeous as always.  



lilflobowl said:


> wore my Barbie Pink Ron Rons with this Bec & Bridge dress last night for an F1 concert (the stars were wearing studded Louis Sneakers) & drinks afterwards:



What a frisky use of color!  SOOOOOOOO adorable. 



sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchant



Love your blazer!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Before going out for drinks last night. Bianca zips in red suede and Chanel jumbo.



Your jumbo is too beautiful for words.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchant



*sammie*, love this outfit!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> anthracite maggie



*Liz*,


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Before going out for drinks last night. Bianca zips in red suede and Chanel jumbo.


 
I love the pop of red with your black outfit.


----------



## missy50

[URL=http://imgur.com/I6CKb]
	
[/URL]
Going out with my husband...

ouch these new shoes really hurt my toes.  Usually its enough if I put Glide on them before wearing but these were pretty uncomfortable.  Any ideas for me?


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Before going out for drinks last night. Bianca zips in red suede and Chanel jumbo.



you look great


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

missy50 said:


> [URL=http://imgur.com/I6CKb]
> 
> [/URL]
> Going out with my husband...
> 
> ouch these new shoes really hurt my toes.  Usually its enough if I put Glide on them before wearing but these were pretty uncomfortable.  Any ideas for me?


----------



## BattyBugs

missy50 said:


> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">
> 
> 
> Going out with my husband...
> 
> ouch these new shoes really hurt my toes.  Usually its enough if I put Glide on them before wearing but these were pretty uncomfortable.  Any ideas for me?


 
Such a beautiful couple!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Before going out for drinks last night. Bianca zips in red suede and Chanel jumbo.



Ahh the chanel is gorgyyyy


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Before going out for drinks last night. Bianca zips in red suede and Chanel jumbo.


 Gorgeous outfit and you dog is so cute.


----------



## roussel

Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
1. Pink satin Lady Gres
2. Batik Pigalles
3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
4. Tobacco Maggies


----------



## amazigrace

*roussel,* you look absolutely gorgeous!
Every outfit is so beautiful, and the CLs look
so pretty with everything. Really, just gorgeous!
Will you please come be my stylist?


----------



## lilflobowl

*R*, your outfit pairings are amazingggggg!!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies


 
You look amazing in all 4 pics. The outfits and shoes are gorgeous. LOVE both Pigalles.


----------



## roussel

You are all too sweet Amazi, Lilfo, BagsR4Me!  Thank you! I went Missoni for Tarjay crazy can you tell


----------



## LVoepink

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies


 
you look great! I love your style


----------



## heiress-ox

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies



I love your pairings, they are all so chic & beautiful!


----------



## laleeza

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies



Love every outfit! You look fab!


----------



## megt10

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies


 Wow, heading to Target right now ! You look gorgeous.


----------



## beagly911

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies


 Every single look is terrific.


----------



## Nolia

Roussel, I DIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEE!! 




roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies


----------



## HermesLuv

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies


 love all the outfits! just gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, todays outfit
Sweater: AB Studios
Top: Chaps
Skirt: Halogen
CL's: New Hai


----------



## AEGIS

beagly i laughed at this pic. you are a trooper w/the caste and the cl!



beagly911 said:


> Ok, todays outfit
> Sweater: AB Studios
> Top: Chaps
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: New Hai




love the shirt w/the pink satin Lady Gres w/that shirt.



roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies






love it!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Before going out for drinks last night. Bianca zips in red suede and Chanel jumbo.





such a classic and refined look!



missy50 said:


> http://[URL=http://imgur.com/I6CKb][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/I6CKb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> Going out with my husband...
> 
> ouch these new shoes really hurt my toes.  Usually its enough if I put Glide on them before wearing but these were pretty uncomfortable.  Any ideas for me?


----------



## BattyBugs

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies


 
All cute looks. Love the colors.



beagly911 said:


> Ok, todays outfit
> Sweater: AB Studios
> Top: Chaps
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: New Hai


 
Nice outfit, Beagly. I love the way the boot goes with your CL.


----------



## bling*lover

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies


 

WOWZA, you look gorgeous. I especially like the outfits with the Pink Lady Gres and the one with the Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles - Perfection!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Ok, todays outfit
> Sweater: AB Studios
> Top: Chaps
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: New Hai


 You are my kinda gal! You look FABULOUS!


----------



## megt10

Ok here is my outfit today, getting a haircut and doing the grocery shopping. The shoes are Cocho Nodo, shorts are Da Naang, top I think is Spendid the leather jacket is DVF and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler and of course Sam and Beau.


----------



## omardiaz89

^ nice fit!


----------



## megt10

omardiaz89 said:


> ^ nice fit!


 Thank you so much.


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> beagly i laughed at this pic. you are a trooper w/the caste and the cl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the shirt w/the pink satin Lady Gres w/that shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a classic and refined look!


 
Thanks  AEGIS, with the wedge in the boot I have to wear some sort of heel or I walk lopsided! 



BattyBugs said:


> All cute looks. Love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice outfit, Beagly. I love the way the boot goes with your CL.


 
Thank you Batty, with the black and grey boot I can actually do a lot! hehe



megt10 said:


> You are my kinda gal! You look FABULOUS!


 Thanks meg!


----------



## 318Platinum

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies





HONEY, this is *FAB CHIC*, effortlessly!!! I am SO IN LOVE with ALL OF YOUR LOOKS!!!! I may really need to rethink this whole Missoni for Tarjay deal, especially since I don't own ONE CARDIGAN!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my outfit today, getting a haircut and doing the grocery shopping. The shoes are Cocho Nodo, shorts are Da Naang, top I think is Spendid the leather jacket is DVF and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler and of course Sam and Beau.


 So chic and classy!


----------



## megt10

Thank you icecreammom. That is really kind of you to say.


----------



## Emma4790

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my outfit today, getting a haircut and doing the grocery shopping. The shoes are Cocho Nodo, shorts are Da Naang, top I think is Spendid the leather jacket is DVF and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler and of course Sam and Beau.



I love this! You look fab! I always thought the cocho nodo looked out of proportion and rather strange with the being so low -  but you wear them so well you've totally changed my mind!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies


 + 10 more for the 4th look!



megt10 said:


> Ok here is my outfit today, getting a haircut and doing the grocery shopping. The shoes are Cocho Nodo, shorts are Da Naang, top I think is Spendid the leather jacket is DVF and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler and of course Sam and Beau.


 

so cute and casual! I def don't see this look @ my local Giant lol! I need to step up my supermarket look clearly!


----------



## r6girl2005

Very fresh and cute! Your furbabies are dolls!



megt10 said:


> Ok here is my outfit today, getting a haircut and doing the grocery shopping. The shoes are Cocho Nodo, shorts are Da Naang, top I think is Spendid the leather jacket is DVF and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler and of course Sam and Beau.


----------



## BattyBugs

Great outfit, Meg!


----------



## aoqtpi

Another school outfit - tanzanite Bibis


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous as always.


roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies


----------



## megt10

Emma4790 said:


> I love this! You look fab! I always thought the cocho nodo looked out of proportion and rather strange with the being so low -  but you wear them so well you've totally changed my mind!


 Thanks Emma, I really love the Cocho Nodo because they are different and totally walkable while still having just a bit of an edge. I feel kinda silly doing my grocery shopping in 5 inch heels 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> + 10 more for the 4th look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cute and casual! I def don't see this look @ my local Giant lol! I need to step up my supermarket look clearly!


Thanks Choco, that is about as casual as I get when leaving the house aside from walking the dogs in my neighborhood. 



r6girl2005 said:


> Very fresh and cute! Your furbabies are dolls!


 Thanks so much and my babies thank you as well. 


BattyBugs said:


> Great outfit, Meg!


 Thanks Batty.


----------



## hunniesochic

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies



love all the outfits!


----------



## hunniesochic

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Before going out for drinks last night. Bianca zips in red suede and Chanel jumbo.


everything is fabulous...all head-turners!


----------



## hunniesochic

sammie225 said:


> mademoiselle marchant


awww you're so beautiful.


----------



## beagly911

aoqtpi said:


> Another school outfit - tanzanite Bibis


 
Wonderful outfit!  Wish I was that "stylish" in college...of course it was in the 80's so style is questionable! HA HA  You look great!


----------



## stilly

roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies


 
The outfits and shoes are all amazing *roussel*!!!
Love the Pigalles!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfit, aoqtpi! I'm surprised you aren't wearing your MBBs. I've seen how well you get around in them, which is much better than some of the celebs we've seen falling and stumbling in them.


----------



## carlinha

all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!

i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!

Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana









Dress: Orion London
Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful! i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


 Wow I love everyhting about both of these outfits. Your shoes are so hot and you look totally sexy in a very classy way.


----------



## r6girl2005

I just LOVE the first dress!!!! It's gorgeous!!

So what's your newfound obsession??? 



carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti



you look super cute


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> Wow I love everyhting about both of these outfits. Your shoes are so hot and you look totally sexy in a very classy way.



awww thanks *megt10* you have me blushing!  



r6girl2005 said:


> I just LOVE the first dress!!!! It's gorgeous!!
> 
> So what's your newfound obsession???



thanks *r6*!  i'm wearing one in each of the outfits


----------



## carlinha

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> you look super cute



thank you *spoiledroyalty*!


----------



## BijouBleu

Love both looks *C*, obsessed with that laundry dress! I can spot the new found H and Bal obsessions  . Gorgeous!



carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


----------



## pixiesparkle

carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


Gorgeous outfits *Carlinha*


r6girl2005 said:


> I just LOVE the first dress!!!! It's gorgeous!!
> 
> So what's your newfound obsession???



I think Carlinha has been struck by a huge orange lightning :giggles:


----------



## BijouBleu

Some recent casual looks

Casual dinner
MBB with no name dress





Office day 
F21 skirt, top and black patent pigalle





Dinner in Las Vegas
MBB, Nordstrom tee, AMq scarf





Casual dinner 
Spectator slingback wedge, Nordies shirt





...........and one giant mirror in severe need of a cleaning . My apologies.


----------



## carlinha

BijouBleu said:


> Love both looks *C*, obsessed with that laundry dress! I can spot the new found H and Bal obsessions  . Gorgeous!



thanks *B*!  the bal is old... the H is new 



pixiesparkle said:


> Gorgeous outfits *Carlinha*
> 
> 
> I think Carlinha has been struck by a huge orange lightning :giggles:



BAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!   couldn't be more right *pixie*!



BijouBleu said:


> Some recent casual looks
> 
> Casual dinner
> MBB with no name dress



love the outfits *B*!  especially the ones with MBB


----------



## BijouBleu

carlinha said:


> thanks *B*!  the bal is old... the H is new
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!   couldn't be more right *pixie*!
> 
> 
> 
> love the outfits *B*!  especially the ones with MBB



Thanks *C*, they're so comfortable they tend to be my default. 



pixiesparkle said:


> Gorgeous outfits *Carlinha*
> 
> *
> I think Carlinha has been struck by a huge orange lightning* :giggles:


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful! i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


Wow, what wonderful outfits!!!


----------



## beagly911

bijoubleu said:


> some recent casual looks
> 
> casual dinner
> mbb with no name dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> office day
> f21 skirt, top and black patent pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinner in las vegas
> mbb, nordstrom tee, amq scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casual dinner
> spectator slingback wedge, nordies shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........and one giant mirror in severe need of a cleaning . My apologies.


fab-u-lous!!!


----------



## megt10

BijouBleu said:


> Some recent casual looks
> 
> Casual dinner
> MBB with no name dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office day
> F21 skirt, top and black patent pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner in Las Vegas
> MBB, Nordstrom tee, AMq scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual dinner
> Spectator slingback wedge, Nordies shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........and one giant mirror in severe need of a cleaning . My apologies.


 Wow I love every look. Your dress so pretty on you and that skirt is totally adorable. You look fantastic.


----------



## r6girl2005

Ooohhh starts with an H ends with an S. I see!!! 



carlinha said:


> thanks *r6*! i'm wearing one in each of the outfits


 


pixiesparkle said:


> Gorgeous outfits *Carlinha*
> 
> 
> I think Carlinha has been struck by a huge orange lightning :giggles:


----------



## sammie225

*carlinha* love your balenciaga clutch


----------



## AEGIS

looking great ladies!



carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti





BijouBleu said:


> Some recent casual looks
> 
> Casual dinner
> MBB with no name dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office day
> F21 skirt, top and black patent pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner in Las Vegas
> MBB, Nordstrom tee, AMq scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual dinner
> Spectator slingback wedge, Nordies shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........and one giant mirror in severe need of a cleaning . My apologies.


----------



## amazigrace

*carla,* we're obsession twins and loving each and every one, right?
Love your two beautiful additions! You look gorgeous in both outfits,
too. Love those black patent Castillanas SO much!

*bijou,* love your outfits, too! You look great.


----------



## MikaelaN

Carlinha - Love the laundry dress and those Fruttis!

Bijou - Love your outfits!


----------



## ohh_lala

Ladies, I'm a secret stalker of this forum and very rarely post, but I thought I'd share with you a couple of photos of my DIY wedding CL's (as I posted progress photos in the DIY thread a year ago!).











And another and a company event with my husband.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful! i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


 
your figure is smokin hot and dress #1 is such a perfect cut for it! i love both looks


----------



## aoqtpi

beagly911 said:


> Wonderful outfit!  Wish I was that "stylish" in college...of course it was in the 80's so style is questionable! HA HA  You look great!



Thank you =) I know I'm over-dressed for class, but apparently it's going to start snowing here in the next few weeks so I wanted to wear CLs while they were still an option!




BattyBugs said:


> Cute outfit, aoqtpi! I'm surprised you aren't wearing your MBBs. I've seen how well you get around in them, which is much better than some of the celebs we've seen falling and stumbling in them.



 Thank you! I actually wore my MBBs to a Pro Bono event a few weeks back. I was considering wearing them but 150mm seemed a little high for class. Though the girls in my class are hatin' on me anyways, so I guess I might as well wear them while I can


----------



## Dukeprincess

*C:* You look amazing and I love each of your outfits! 

*Bijou:* Love how you've styled the MBBs!

*ohhh:* Wonderful DIY job!


----------



## jamidee

This isn't an outfit pic. I'm always late and running out the door so I never stop to take a pic of my outfits. I'm going to try to start though! But, here's me and my friend playing while at a wine bar. 
Lavender Poseidon/ Multi Glitter Titi


----------



## BagsR4Me

jamidee said:


> This isn't an outfit pic. I'm always late and running out the door so I never stop to take a pic of my outfits. I'm going to try to start though! But, here's me and my friend playing while at a wine bar.
> Lavender Poseidon/ Multi Glitter Titi


 
Very cute pics. Both look gorgeous!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1494674&stc=1&d=1317181016



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEE!



BijouBleu said:


> Some recent casual looks
> 
> Casual dinner
> MBB with no name dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office day
> F21 skirt, top and black patent pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Dinner in Las Vegas
> MBB, Nordstrom tee, AMq scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Casual dinner
> Spectator slingback wedge, Nordies shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> ...........and one giant mirror in severe need of a cleaning . My apologies.



Cute outfits!



ohh_lala said:


> Ladies, I'm a secret stalker of this forum and very rarely post, but I thought I'd share with you a couple of photos of my DIY wedding CL's (as I posted progress photos in the DIY thread a year ago!).



those look fab!


----------



## jamidee

I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo! 

Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.


----------



## jenayb

^ Loves it!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


 
Gorgeous! I take it that the H is your latest obsession? It's a good one, for sure.


----------



## BattyBugs

BijouBleu said:


> Some recent casual looks
> 
> Casual dinner
> MBB with no name dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office day
> F21 skirt, top and black patent pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner in Las Vegas
> MBB, Nordstrom tee, AMq scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual dinner
> Spectator slingback wedge, Nordies shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........and one giant mirror in severe need of a cleaning . My apologies.


 
I really like the black & white outfit choices, Bijou.



ohh_lala said:


> Ladies, I'm a secret stalker of this forum and very rarely post, but I thought I'd share with you a couple of photos of my DIY wedding CL's (as I posted progress photos in the DIY thread a year ago!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another and a company event with my husband.


 
You did a beautiful job. Congratulations on your marriage!


----------



## BattyBugs

jamidee said:


> This isn't an outfit pic. I'm always late and running out the door so I never stop to take a pic of my outfits. I'm going to try to start though! But, here's me and my friend playing while at a wine bar.
> Lavender Poseidon/ Multi Glitter Titi


 


jamidee said:


> I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo!
> 
> Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.


 
Cute shoe photos & the color of this dress is TDF.


----------



## chanel*liz

carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful! i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


 
we have the same obsessions - H & CL  love the looks! you look hot hot hot!


----------



## jamidee

BattyBugs said:


> Cute shoe photos & the color of this dress is TDF.




The DBF said it looked like a ice skating outfit.  I did have the hardest time matching it with shoes, until the Peacock Biancas joined the fam. But, my pic in it doesn't show it to it's full level of fabulosity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




totally not ice-skaterish. and yes, I'm embarrassed to say that Paris Hilton inspired this purchase last year.


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo!
> 
> Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.



Stunning! Love the dress as well!


----------



## megt10

ohh_lala said:


> Ladies, I'm a secret stalker of this forum and very rarely post, but I thought I'd share with you a couple of photos of my DIY wedding CL's (as I posted progress photos in the DIY thread a year ago!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another and a company event with my husband.


 Gorgeous!


----------



## BagsR4Me

jamidee said:


> I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo!
> 
> Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.



You are beautiful! That dress looks great on you. I'm sure the Peacock Biancas looked great with the dress.


----------



## jamidee

BagsR4Me said:


> You are beautiful! That dress looks great on you. I'm sure the Peacock Biancas looked great with the dress.




BagsR4Me, Thanks!  I wore it proudly in all of it's champion figure-skating'esque glory!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo!
> 
> Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.



stunning, I love it & absolutely love Brian Lichtenberg dresses, the Peacock Biancas would've looked amazing with it!


----------



## megt10

Getting ready for Shul this evening. Dress is DVF Aldavino and the shoes are HP Nude, necklace and earrings are VCA Alhambra.


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. Dress is DVF Aldavino and the shoes are HP Nude, necklace and earrings are VCA Alhambra.



Fabulous as always!


----------



## jeshika

*megt*, you look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Meg, you look great as always!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Apologies for the really awful pics, I was in a friends unfinished basement looking at his reno plans & saw the mirror/picture op as I always forget to post outfit pics. I'll do better next time :shame:

A casual outfit for dinner/drinks & movies in my Black Patent Biancas


----------



## amazigrace

*jamiedee,* well, aren't you the cutest thing? And gorgeous, too!
Love the dress, and you look adorable!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. Dress is DVF Aldavino and the shoes are HP Nude, necklace and earrings are VCA Alhambra.


 
I love the nudes and your red nails meg!!!


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo!
> 
> Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.


 
Love the dress jamidee!!! The color is just beautiful!!!
Can't wait to see it with your CLs!!!


----------



## stilly

carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


 
I love the dresses and your CLs *carlinha*!!!
Your legs look amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

heiress-ox said:


> Apologies for the really awful pics, I was in a friends unfinished basement looking at his reno plans & saw the mirror/picture op as I always forget to post outfit pics. I'll do better next time :shame:
> 
> A casual outfit for dinner/drinks & movies in my Black Patent Biancas


 
Love the outfit!!
The Biancas look great on you!!!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. Dress is DVF Aldavino and the shoes are HP Nude, necklace and earrings are VCA Alhambra.





carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti



EASILY two of the MOST amazing women on earth. Period.


----------



## AEGIS

wow--you're really pretty

and yes, i always take a pic of my makeup before i leave the house.  i need to make sure i translate well on film lol



jamidee said:


> I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo!
> 
> Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.


----------



## stilly

I wore the Desert Python Pigalles out to dinner last night


----------



## Dukeprincess

*jamiedee:* You are stunning! 

*meg:* Gorgeous!  I bet you are the best dressed person there!

*heiress:* Love your outfit!

*stilly:* I will take one set of your legs, please.


----------



## BijouBleu

beagly911 said:


> fab-u-lous!!!



Thank you 



megt10 said:


> Wow I love every look. Your dress so pretty on you and that skirt is totally adorable. You look fantastic.



Thanks* Meg*! 



AEGIS said:


> looking great ladies!





amazigrace said:


> *carla,* we're obsession twins and loving each and every one, right?
> Love your two beautiful additions! You look gorgeous in both outfits,
> too. Love those black patent Castillanas SO much!
> 
> *bijou,* love your outfits, too! You look great.



Thank you, thank you.



ohh_lala said:


> Ladies, I'm a secret stalker of this forum and very rarely post, but I thought I'd share with you a couple of photos of my DIY wedding CL's (as I posted progress photos in the DIY thread a year ago!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another and a company event with my husband.



Amazing job with your wedding shoes, and congrats on your wedding.



Dukeprincess said:


> *C:* You look amazing and I love each of your outfits!
> 
> *Bijou:* Love how you've styled the MBBs!
> 
> *ohhh:* Wonderful DIY job!



Thanks so much *Duke*.



dirtyaddiction said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> those look fab!



Thanks.



BattyBugs said:


> I really like the black & white outfit choices, Bijou.
> 
> You did a beautiful job. Congratulations on your marriage!



Thanks *Batty*, I have deep and abiding love for black, I try to fight it but I always come back around to it .


----------



## BijouBleu

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. Dress is DVF Aldavino and the shoes are HP Nude, necklace and earrings are VCA Alhambra.



Great look *Meg*! L'Shana Tova 

ETA - I just decided on that same lamp/chandelier for my dressing room/closet :giggles:


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> Fabulous as always!


Thanks so much Jenay, kind as always.



jeshika said:


> *megt*, you look gorgeous!!!!


 Thank you Jeshika


heiress-ox said:


> Meg, you look great as always!!


You are so kind Heiress and I appreciate it.



stilly said:


> I love the nudes and your red nails meg!!!


 Thank you Stilly.


cts900 said:


> EASILY two of the MOST amazing women on earth. Period.


 Said by obviously the nicest woman on the face of the planet. Thank you CTS.


Dukeprincess said:


> *jamiedee:* You are stunning!
> 
> *meg:* Gorgeous! I bet you are the best dressed person there!
> 
> *heiress:* Love your outfit!
> 
> *stilly:* I will take one set of your legs, please.


Thanks Duke, you would have loved it. There was a lot of DVF to be seen this evening.



BijouBleu said:


> Great look *Meg*! L'Shana Tova
> 
> ETA - I just decided on that same lamp/chandelier for my dressing room/closet :giggles:


 L'Shana Tova to you as well and thank you. You are going to love the chandelier. It is so pretty. I swear aside from the tub it is my favorite thing in my bathroom.


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> This isn't an outfit pic. I'm always late and running out the door so I never stop to take a pic of my outfits. I'm going to try to start though! But, here's me and my friend playing while at a wine bar.
> Lavender Poseidon/ Multi Glitter Titi


 Those are some gorgeous shoes!


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo!
> 
> Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.


 Wow you are gorgeous! I love your dress.


----------



## megt10

heiress-ox said:


> Apologies for the really awful pics, I was in a friends unfinished basement looking at his reno plans & saw the mirror/picture op as I always forget to post outfit pics. I'll do better next time :shame:
> 
> A casual outfit for dinner/drinks & movies in my Black Patent Biancas


 So cute, love the outfit!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I wore the Desert Python Pigalles out to dinner last night


 Totally gorgeous Stilly. You have such gorgeous legs and shoes to go with them .


----------



## Emma4790

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. Dress is DVF Aldavino and the shoes are HP Nude, necklace and earrings are VCA Alhambra.



I  100% adore that dress! Is it from the current season? I want! You look amazing as usual!


----------



## Emma4790

stilly said:


> I wore the Desert Python Pigalles out to dinner last night



You look wonderful! Just so elegant  TDF shoes!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. Dress is DVF Aldavino and the shoes are HP Nude, necklace and earrings are VCA Alhambra.


 
Amazing! L'shanah Tova!


----------



## heiress-ox

Dukeprincess said:


> *heiress:* Love your outfit!



Thank you, *Duke* 



megt10 said:


> So cute, love the outfit!



Thank you, I appreciate it!



stilly said:


> Love the outfit!!
> The Biancas look great on you!!!


Thank you,* Stilly*! I absolutely love your latest outfit with the Desert Python Pigalles your legs are amazing!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo!
> 
> Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.


 
you're really pretty! I have a thing for long sleeved minis-great dress! 



jamidee said:


> The DBF said it looked like a ice skating outfit.  I did have the hardest time matching it with shoes, until the Peacock Biancas joined the fam. But, my pic in it doesn't show it to it's full level of fabulosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally not ice-skaterish. and yes, I'm embarrassed to say that Paris Hilton inspired this purchase last year.


 
is this the same DBF that's inspiring the next shoe purchase because he was a :censor: last week? that dress is hot! skate on sis :-P


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. Dress is DVF Aldavino and the shoes are HP Nude, necklace and earrings are VCA Alhambra.



Bubble Chandelier!! And that bathtub!  Guh-orgeous, lady.


----------



## jamidee

amazigrace said:


> *jamiedee,* well, aren't you the cutest thing? And gorgeous, too!
> Love the dress, and you look adorable!





stilly said:


> Love the dress jamidee!!! The color is just beautiful!!!
> Can't wait to see it with your CLs!!!





AEGIS said:


> wow--you're really pretty
> 
> and yes, i always take a pic of my makeup before i leave the house.  i need to make sure i translate well on film lol



Thanks!!  I'll do better next time and actually post a picture WITH the CLs in it so we don't have to use our imaginations.


----------



## jamidee

Dukeprincess said:


> *jamiedee:* You are stunning!
> 
> *meg:* Gorgeous!  I bet you are the best dressed person there!
> 
> *heiress:* Love your outfit!
> 
> *stilly:* I will take one set of your legs, please.







megt10 said:


> Wow you are gorgeous! I love your dress.





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> you're really pretty! I have a thing for long sleeved minis-great dress!
> 
> 
> 
> is this the same DBF that's inspiring the next shoe purchase because he was a :censor: last week? that dress is hot! skate on sis :-P



Thanks! and yes, choco. Same guy with obviously bad tastes 

I have a thing for minis as well...it's terrible. The hemline just keeps on creeping up. So, when I post a pic that's obviously inappropriate feel free to keep me in check and fuss fuss fuss!!!


----------



## glamourbag

ohh_lala said:


> Ladies, I'm a secret stalker of this forum and very rarely post, but I thought I'd share with you a couple of photos of my DIY wedding CL's (as I posted progress photos in the DIY thread a year ago!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another and a company event with my husband.


 Your pictures are beyond beautoful. Congratulations


----------



## glamourbag

jamidee said:


> I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo!
> 
> Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.


 Holy hotness! Love the BL dress!


----------



## glamourbag

carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful! i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


 yay!!! I love it!!!! Ok, that Orion London dress is to die for on you! And you are wearing one of my all time HG CLs (fruttis)...btw cant wait to see more H pairings.....yippy!!!!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. Dress is DVF Aldavino and the shoes are HP Nude, necklace and earrings are VCA Alhambra.



Meg---you look beautiful!!! Love the whole look!




stilly said:


> I wore the Desert Python Pigalles out to dinner last night



Looking hot Stilly!!! I always love your piggies! 




jamidee said:


> I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo!
> 
> Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.



Jamidee--so nice to put a name to a face now!   You have such a pretty face---you remind me a little bit of Courtney Cox.




BijouBleu said:


> Some recent casual looks
> 
> Casual dinner
> MBB with no name dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office day
> F21 skirt, top and black patent pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner in Las Vegas
> MBB, Nordstrom tee, AMq scarf
> 
> 
> Casual dinner
> Spectator slingback wedge, Nordies shirt
> 
> 
> ...........and one giant mirror in severe need of a cleaning . My apologies.



You look great and I LOVE that first dress!!! Love B&W!!





ohh_lala said:


> Ladies, I'm a secret stalker of this forum and very rarely post, but I thought I'd share with you a couple of photos of my DIY wedding CL's (as I posted progress photos in the DIY thread a year ago!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another and a company event with my husband.



Simply Beautiful.  




carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti



Carla---looking hot!! Absolutely LOVE your laundry dress and Frutti Frutti's!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Getting ready for Shul this evening. Dress is DVF Aldavino and the shoes are HP Nude, necklace and earrings are VCA Alhambra.


 
I love this dress. It is so pretty.


----------



## dbeth

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Before going out for drinks last night. Bianca zips in red suede and Chanel jumbo.



I LOVE this look!!! Those red biance zips!!!!!!!! 



roussel said:


> Just playing with some Missoni for Target clothes over the weekend
> 1. Pink satin Lady Gres
> 2. Batik Pigalles
> 3. Blue Jean Lizzie Pigalles
> 4. Tobacco Maggies



You look fab!!!! Those pink lady gres are gorgeous!  How does the botton down cardi fit?? I am still waiting on mine to ship.


----------



## Louboufan

You are very pretty and I love the outfit!


jamidee said:


> I'm bored at work and going through my albums for outfits with CLs. Unfortunately, when I did take a pic of my outfit the SHOE was never included.  But, I'll post my latest outfit and you can just imagine the peacock Bianca's paired with it. Excuse the silly fireplace pose, I wasn't finished getting ready and was deciding if I wanted to wear it. The best way to see how you REALLY look is to take a photo!
> 
> Dress is Brian Lichtenberg in blue marine glitter.


----------



## Louboufan

Love the outfits Car, especially the one with the Orion dress.


carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful! i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore the Desert Python Pigalles out to dinner last night


 
Beautiful combo Stilly!  I sooo want the Desert Python Pigalles 85, they can be paired with ANYTHING!


----------



## beagly911

heiress-ox said:


> Apologies for the really awful pics, I was in a friends unfinished basement looking at his reno plans & saw the mirror/picture op as I always forget to post outfit pics. I'll do better next time :shame:
> 
> A casual outfit for dinner/drinks & movies in my Black Patent Biancas


 Lovely causual outfit.


----------



## BijouBleu

dbeth said:


> Meg---you look beautiful!!! Love the whole look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking hot Stilly!!! I always love your piggies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamidee--so nice to put a name to a face now!   You have such a pretty face---you remind me a little bit of Courtney Cox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great and I LOVE that first dress!!! Love B&W!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla---looking hot!! Absolutely LOVE your laundry dress and Frutti Frutti's!!!




Thanks *DBeth*!


----------



## megt10

Emma4790 said:


> I 100% adore that dress! Is it from the current season? I want! You look amazing as usual!


Thanks so much Emma, sorry it took so long to get back to you. I think the dress was this past S/S. Google it you have the name of the dress it should come up and is probably on sale at this point. If you can't find it ask Duke she is the DVF queen.



beagly911 said:


> Amazing! L'shanah Tova!


 Thank you so much Beagly L'shanah Tova to you as well. Did you make it to services today? 


jamidee said:


> Bubble Chandelier!! And that bathtub!  Guh-orgeous, lady.


 Thank you Jamidee I am really happy how the master bath turned out. I renovated it just about 2 years ago and I love it. 



dbeth said:


> Meg---you look beautiful!!! Love the whole look!
> 
> Thanks Beth. Hey guess what I may be getting the Python HP too in the amethyst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BattyBugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress. It is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Batty, I think it is really flattering with the side ruching.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Ok I had a long day in Shul and didn't get to pictures till we got home. This is what I wore the dress is DVF, bag Versace, shoes Denis 85. I also wore my Balenciaga quilted leather jacket. It was 90 outside and about 55 inside. Last year I had the same seat so I came prepared. I noticed everyone around me shivering and one woman looked over at me and said you are the only one dressed appropriately for the temperature, lol.
I had to use the animal shots today because they were all so cute when we got home. I love the shoes shot. I swear Nick wanted a pic of his foot take too. Then of course there is Sammie....................


----------



## Doglover1610

So I spent an entire weekend going through 425 (and counting) pages of CL awesomeness - great pics everyone! I'll be joining you guys shortly


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Emma, sorry it took so long to get back to you. I think the dress was this past S/S. Google it you have the name of the dress it should come up and is probably on sale at this point. If you can't find it ask Duke she is the DVF queen.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Beagly L'shanah Tova to you as well. Did you make it to services today?
> Thank you Jamidee I am really happy how the master bath turned out. I renovated it just about 2 years ago and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg---you look beautiful!!! Love the whole look!
> 
> Thanks Beth. Hey guess what I may be getting the Python HP too in the amethyst.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Batty, I think it is really flattering with the side ruching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't make it today, tomorrow for sure...I had a follow up on the foot today..."The Boot" is gone!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Emma, sorry it took so long to get back to you. I think the dress was this past S/S. Google it you have the name of the dress it should come up and is probably on sale at this point. If you can't find it ask Duke she is the DVF queen.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Beagly L'shanah Tova to you as well. Did you make it to services today?
> Thank you Jamidee I am really happy how the master bath turned out. I renovated it just about 2 years ago and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't make it today, tomorrow for sure...I had a follow up on the foot today..."The Boot" is gone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I am so happy for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Elsie87

One of the last sunny and warm days of the year: 







Shrug: InWear
Dress: Mexx
Flower ring: H&M
Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
Shoes: nichel Turbellas


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> One of the last sunny and warm days of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Flower ring: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: nichel Turbellas


Gorgeous outfit and I love your Balenciaga so totally cute.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> One of the last sunny and warm days of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Flower ring: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: nichel Turbellas


 Lovely, enjoy the day.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you *meg* and *beagly*!


----------



## sammix3

Cute outfit! Loving the pink and purple background, my two favorite colors 



Elsie87 said:


> One of the last sunny and warm days of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Flower ring: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: nichel Turbellas


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> One of the last sunny and warm days of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Flower ring: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: nichel Turbellas



Elsie!! Great outfit


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Ok I had a long day in Shul and didn't get to pictures till we got home. This is what I wore the dress is DVF, bag Versace, shoes Denis 85. I also wore my Balenciaga quilted leather jacket. It was 90 outside and about 55 inside. Last year I had the same seat so I came prepared. I noticed everyone around me shivering and one woman looked over at me and said you are the only one dressed appropriately for the temperature, lol.
> I had to use the animal shots today because they were all so cute when we got home. I love the shoes shot. I swear Nick wanted a pic of his foot take too. Then of course there is Sammie....................



You rock!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> I wore the Desert Python Pigalles out to dinner last night



Love black with Python. You look awe!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> You rock!!!


 Thanks CrispedRosa!


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Ok I had a long day in Shul and didn't get to pictures till we got home. This is what I wore the dress is DVF, bag Versace, shoes Denis 85. I also wore my Balenciaga quilted leather jacket. It was 90 outside and about 55 inside. Last year I had the same seat so I came prepared. I noticed everyone around me shivering and one woman looked over at me and said you are the only one dressed appropriately for the temperature, lol.
> I had to use the animal shots today because they were all so cute when we got home. I love the shoes shot. I swear Nick wanted a pic of his foot take too. Then of course there is Sammie....................


 
You look amazing! Love the whole outfit, esp. that biker jacket! (and your pup of course)


----------



## Elsie87

*Sammi* and *Crispedrosa*:


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> You look amazing! Love the whole outfit, esp. that biker jacket! (and your pup of course)


 Thanks so much Elsie. Nick really wanted to be in the pics and Sammie always does.


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Elsie. *Nick really wanted to be in the pics and Sammie always does.*


 
The polar opposites of my dog then!


----------



## kat99

From my blog today- black simple pumps 85


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Ok I had a long day in Shul and didn't get to pictures till we got home. This is what I wore the dress is DVF, bag Versace, shoes Denis 85. I also wore my Balenciaga quilted leather jacket. It was 90 outside and about 55 inside. Last year I had the same seat so I came prepared. I noticed everyone around me shivering and one woman looked over at me and said you are the only one dressed appropriately for the temperature, lol.
> I had to use the animal shots today because they were all so cute when we got home. I love the shoes shot. I swear Nick wanted a pic of his foot take too. Then of course there is Sammie....................



Meg---I have the same dress! I might wear it out to dinner with my hubs tomorrow night!!   I love it!! You look smashing!




Elsie87 said:


> One of the last sunny and warm days of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Flower ring: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: nichel Turbellas



You look great!!!!!!!!!! Love the pop of yellow with your Bal bag!!!!!!!


----------



## dbeth

kat99 said:


> From my blog today- black simple pumps 85




Love your whole outfit!!! You look so cute!


----------



## icecreamom

Went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here I am, wearing my lovely MBP 120MM.


----------



## hunniesochic

icecreamom said:


> Went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here I am, wearing my lovely MBP 120MM.


cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

kat99 said:


> From my blog today- black simple pumps 85


cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> One of the last sunny and warm days of the year:


love this look!


----------



## AEGIS

i want these sooo bad! you look so lovely!



icecreamom said:


> Went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here I am, wearing my lovely MBP 120MM.


----------



## heiress-ox

icecreamom said:


> Went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here I am, wearing my lovely MBP 120MM.



You look lovely, your lace shirt is very pretty & the leopard MBPs are


----------



## jamidee

icecreamom said:


> Went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here I am, wearing my lovely MBP 120MM.



you're adorable!!


----------



## r6girl2005

I adore that Bbag!!



Elsie87 said:


> One of the last sunny and warm days of the year:
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Flower ring: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: nichel Turbellas



You look great, I'm particularly fond of your B leather jacket!



megt10 said:


> Ok I had a long day in Shul and didn't get to pictures till we got home. This is what I wore the dress is DVF, bag Versace, shoes Denis 85. I also wore my Balenciaga quilted leather jacket. It was 90 outside and about 55 inside. Last year I had the same seat so I came prepared. I noticed everyone around me shivering and one woman looked over at me and said you are the only one dressed appropriately for the temperature, lol.
> I had to use the animal shots today because they were all so cute when we got home. I love the shoes shot. I swear Nick wanted a pic of his foot take too. Then of course there is Sammie....................



You look chic, I just  Simples!



kat99 said:


> From my blog today- black simple pumps 85



I bet you were the best dressed lady there!!



icecreamom said:


> Went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here I am, wearing my lovely MBP 120MM.


----------



## beagly911

kat99 said:


> From my blog today- black simple pumps 85


Great look!



icecreamom said:


> Went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here I am, wearing my lovely MBP 120MM.


 Beautiful!  I love the lace with the MBP.


----------



## beagly911

My outfit for Temple today, sans "the boot" but could only do a 70 at this point.

Sweater: No name
Dress: Ann Taylor
CL's: Fuxia Newton


----------



## AEGIS

the fuxia gives your outfit a great pop of color!



beagly911 said:


> My outfit for Temple today, sans "the boot" but could only do a 70 at this point.
> 
> Sweater: No name
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Fuxia Newton


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Ok I had a long day in Shul and didn't get to pictures till we got home. This is what I wore the dress is DVF, bag Versace, shoes Denis 85. I also wore my Balenciaga quilted leather jacket. It was 90 outside and about 55 inside. Last year I had the same seat so I came prepared. I noticed everyone around me shivering and one woman looked over at me and said you are the only one dressed appropriately for the temperature, lol.
> I had to use the animal shots today because they were all so cute when we got home. I love the shoes shot. I swear Nick wanted a pic of his foot take too. Then of course there is Sammie....................


 
It is so cute that your furbabies want to be in the picture with you. Meg, you really have to stop all the fabulousness. You are making me want to go out and stock up on DVF. 



Elsie87 said:


> One of the last sunny and warm days of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Flower ring: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: nichel Turbellas


 
Nice look, Elsie!



kat99 said:


> From my blog today- black simple pumps 85


 
Cute outfit!



icecreamom said:


> Went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here I am, wearing my lovely MBP 120MM.


Your MBPs are the icing on the very nice outfit.



beagly911 said:


> My outfit for Temple today, sans "the boot" but could only do a 70 at this point.
> 
> Sweater: No name
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Fuxia Newton


 
Love the pop of color, Beagly.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Meg---I have the same dress! I might wear it out to dinner with my hubs tomorrow night!!  I love it!! You look smashing!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see pics! Guess what we have the same shoes too. My HP Amethyste python shoes arrived this evening and they are OMG Gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> Went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here I am, wearing my lovely MBP 120MM.


 Oh so fabulous! Utter perfection. You look so beautiful icecreamom.


----------



## megt10

r6girl2005 said:


> I adore that Bbag!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great, I'm particularly fond of your B leather jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> You look chic, I just  Simples!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you were the best dressed lady there!!


 Thanks so much. I am addicted to Balenciaga and I absolutely love their leather jackets.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for Temple today, sans "the boot" but could only do a 70 at this point.
> 
> Sweater: No name
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Fuxia Newton


 You look beautiful Beagly. Congrats again on the removal of the boot.


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> It is so cute that your furbabies want to be in the picture with you. Meg, you really have to stop all the fabulousness. You are making me want to go out and stock up on DVF.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice look, Elsie!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit!
> 
> 
> Your MBPs are the icing on the very nice outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pop of color, Beagly.


 You are so sweet BattyBugs. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## hunniesochic

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for Temple today, sans "the boot" but could only do a 70 at this point.
> 
> Sweater: No name
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Fuxia Newton


looking good!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks for the sweet comments, ladies! 




kat99 said:


> From my blog today- black simple pumps 85


 
Love the pop of yellow! And I'm also a big fan of the Simple 85 myself; you look great! 



icecreamom said:


> Went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here I am, wearing my lovely MBP 120MM.


 
Amazing! Love love love the lacy top and pearls with those leopard MBP! Fab!  



beagly911 said:


> My outfit for Temple today, sans "the boot" but could only do a 70 at this point.
> 
> Sweater: No name
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Fuxia Newton


 
Such a good look! That dress was made for you! Love the pop colour of the shoes!


----------



## Elsie87

Out with the family:






Dress: Mexx
Bracelet: H&M
Bag: vintage Chanel
Shoes: peacock Pigalles


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Out with the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: H&M
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: peacock Pigalles


 You look gorgeous! I love everything about the outfit.


----------



## AEGIS

so cute



Elsie87 said:


> Out with the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: H&M
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: peacock Pigalles


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Out with the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: H&M
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: peacock Pigalles



cute dress! I like it with the chanel


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for Temple today, sans "the boot" but could only do a 70 at this point.
> 
> Sweater: No name
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Fuxia Newton



Did you just come back from work? I like the ensemble!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

icecreamom said:


> went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here i am, wearing my lovely mbp 120mm.



HOT!!!! I like the dressy professional look


----------



## icecreamom

hunniesochic said:


> cute!


Thanks 



AEGIS said:


> i want these sooo bad! you look so lovely!


Thanks  I'll keep an eye out for you, I'm pretty sure you'll find them soon!!


heiress-ox said:


> You look lovely, your lace shirt is very pretty & the leopard MBPs are


Thanks, I can't believe this top is from forever xxi, the fabric is very nice and soft and I already washed it a couple of times and is still looking great. 



jamidee said:


> you're adorable!!


Thank you shoe twin (on the tsars) 



r6girl2005 said:


> I bet you were the best dressed lady there!!


LOL, My boss said I was!  




BattyBugs said:


> Your MBPs are the icing on the very nice outfit.


 hun!


----------



## icecreamom

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!  I love the lace with the MBP.


Thank you very very much!!! 



beagly911 said:


> My outfit for Temple today, sans "the boot" but could only do a 70 at this point.
> 
> Sweater: No name
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Fuxia Newton


Love the pop of color on your outfit too! Looking great


----------



## icecreamom

megt10 said:


> Oh so fabulous! Utter perfection. You look so beautiful icecreamom.


Awww thanks, that is such a lovely compliment coming from one of the most fashionable ladies in this thread 



Elsie87 said:


> Amazing! Love love love the lacy top and pearls with those leopard MBP! Fab!


I'm mad crazy over pearls, I've been a fan since I was 15, my mom keeps adding to my collection every time she comes to visit, this long one was her latest addition to my collection. I actually took the picture so she could se me wearing it, she got jealous because I was wearing chanel earrings instead of the ones she got 


Elsie87 said:


> Out with the family:


The Chanel is gorgeous!!! Have fun with the family! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> HOT!!!! I like the dressy professional look


Thanks!  wish I could do it more often, I love wearing skirts and heels.... but hotel life aint easy


----------



## sammix3

Loving the outfit, especially the coat! Where is it from?



kat99 said:


> From my blog today- black simple pumps 85


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my outfit today, getting a haircut and doing the grocery shopping. The shoes are Cocho Nodo, shorts are Da Naang, top I think is Spendid the leather jacket is DVF and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler and of course Sam and Beau.


 
Such a cute outfit for grocery shopping!



aoqtpi said:


> Another school outfit - tanzanite Bibis


 
I love the pop of color!



carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look wonderful!  i am so hopelessly behind that i can't comment on everyone individually!
> 
> i've been MIA from CL lately because i have a newfound obsession... but here are some recent pairings!
> 
> Dress: Laundry by Shelli Segal
> Clutch: Yves Saint Laurent
> Bracelet: Hermes Fuchsia gator PHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin black patent Castillana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Clutch: Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope
> Shoes: Louboutin Black python Frutti Frutti


 
Both dresses are gorgeous!



BijouBleu said:


> Some recent casual looks
> 
> Casual dinner
> MBB with no name dress
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12152067@N08/6023781749/
> 
> Office day
> F21 skirt, top and black patent pigalle
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12152067@N08/6023779567/
> 
> Dinner in Las Vegas
> MBB, Nordstrom tee, AMq scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual dinner
> Spectator slingback wedge, Nordies shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........and one giant mirror in severe need of a cleaning . My apologies.


 
I love all the looks!



ohh_lala said:


> Ladies, I'm a secret stalker of this forum and very rarely post, but I thought I'd share with you a couple of photos of my DIY wedding CL's (as I posted progress photos in the DIY thread a year ago!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another and a company event with my husband.


 
Your wedding dress is so pretty and you did an amazing job on your shoes!


----------



## megt10

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Such a cute outfit for grocery shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## kat99

thank you everybody for all the kind words!



sammix3 said:


> Loving the outfit, especially the coat! Where is it from?



thank you! It's Valentino


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> the fuxia gives your outfit a great pop of color!


 
Thank you AEGIS, when I put on the dress I knew it needed that POP!



BattyBugs said:


> It is so cute that your furbabies want to be in the picture with you. Meg, you really have to stop all the fabulousness. You are making me want to go out and stock up on DVF.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice look, Elsie!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit!
> 
> 
> Your MBPs are the icing on the very nice outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pop of color, Beagly.


 
Thank you Batty, I think it will be staple outfit from now on!



megt10 said:


> You look beautiful Beagly. Congrats again on the removal of the boot.


 
Thank you for your kind words meg.



hunniesochic said:


> looking good!


 
Thank you honnie!



Elsie87 said:


> Thanks for the sweet comments, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pop of yellow! And I'm also a big fan of the Simple 85 myself; you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! Love love love the lacy top and pearls with those leopard MBP! Fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good look! That dress was made for you! Love the pop colour of the shoes!


 
Thank you Elsie!  I love the dress too, ok I love most all of Ann Taylor clothes, they just seem to always fit perfect!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Out with the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: H&M
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: peacock Pigalles


 
Beautiful!  Looooovvvveee the Chanel!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Did you just come back from work? I like the ensemble!


 
I would wear the ensemble to work but this was for Temple services on Friday this time.


----------



## beagly911

icecreamom said:


> Thank you very very much!!!
> 
> 
> Love the pop of color on your outfit too! Looking great


 
Thank you so much, this look is going to stay as a go to outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Out with the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: H&M
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: peacock Pigalles



Very pretty, Elsie.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg---I have the same dress! I might wear it out to dinner with my hubs tomorrow night!!  I love it!! You look smashing!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see pics! Guess what we have the same shoes too. My HP Amethyste python shoes arrived this evening and they are OMG Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't wear it---I wore a different DVF dress, but I can't remember the name of it. And I didn't take pics----we were in a hurry since we were running late!
> 
> 
> You got the Amethyste HP?!    They are one of my favorite pairs! Modeling pics---hurry!
Click to expand...


----------



## LittleMsPerfect




----------



## Elsie87

^LOVE it! You look great!


Thank you, ladies!


----------



## hunniesochic

perfect!!! well put together...love this look!


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> Out with the family:
> 
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: H&M
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: peacock Pigalles


beautiful! I just love how pretty your pictures are...always so fresh!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't wear it---I wore a different DVF dress, but I can't remember the name of it. And I didn't take pics----we were in a hurry since we were running late!
> 
> 
> You got the Amethyste HP?!    They are one of my favorite pairs! Modeling pics---hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and take a few pics today. They are so gorgeous. Had no problem getting the python sent here either .
Click to expand...


----------



## heiress-ox

LittleMsPerfect said:


>



very well put together, you look great!


----------



## Elsie87

hunniesochic said:


> beautiful! I just love how pretty your pictures are...always so fresh!


 
Thank you!


----------



## icecreamom

LittleMsPerfect said:


>



Where is your white blouse from? I love the sleeves!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Ladies, thanks for the comments and for letting me share.




icecreamom said:


> Where is your white blouse from? I love the sleeves!



icecreamom, this white blouse is by Anne Fontaine (posted yesterday on my blog with other views). --I like that the backs of these blouses are a stretchy cotton material so that you can get a form-fitting blouse without gaping at the buttons even with a fuller bust.


----------



## cts900

LittleMsPerfect said:


>



Are these tea suede?  I love them!



Elsie87 said:


> Out with the family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: H&M
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: peacock Pigalles



You always look lovely but this may be my favorite dress on you to date.  It is sooooo flattering.



beagly911 said:


> My outfit for Temple today, sans "the boot" but could only do a 70 at this point.
> 
> Sweater: No name
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Fuxia Newton



Bravo! Good for you!  Looking wonderful.  



icecreamom said:


> Went to "important" work related meeting yesterday, had to dress up; so here I am, wearing my lovely MBP 120MM.



Uhhhhh....did any work get done?  I would not have been able to focus on anything but how good you look!



kat99 said:


> From my blog today- black simple pumps 85



So pretty, head to toe...



megt10 said:


> Ok I had a long day in Shul and didn't get to pictures till we got home. This is what I wore the dress is DVF, bag Versace, shoes Denis 85. I also wore my Balenciaga quilted leather jacket. It was 90 outside and about 55 inside. Last year I had the same seat so I came prepared. I noticed everyone around me shivering and one woman looked over at me and said you are the only one dressed appropriately for the temperature, lol.
> I had to use the animal shots today because they were all so cute when we got home. I love the shoes shot. I swear Nick wanted a pic of his foot take too. Then of course there is Sammie....................



You are a vision.  I love it with the Bal jacket! 



stilly said:


> I wore the Desert Python Pigalles out to dinner last night



Always stunning.  Your legs are incredible.


----------



## cts900

Me for work this past Friday in camel patent VPs (shocker!), navy Deletta tank and green Odille skirt from Anthro and H&M cardi/belt.


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Me for work this past Friday in camel patent VPs (shocker!), navy Deletta tank and green Odille skirt from Anthro and H&M cardi/belt.



*cts,* you look lovely! I love the entire look!


----------



## BattyBugs

LittleMsPerfect said:


>


  Cute outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> Me for work this past Friday in camel patent VPs (shocker!), navy Deletta tank and green Odille skirt from Anthro and H&M cardi/belt.



The camel VPs are a great nude for you, CTS. You are really styling for work. (Bet the other teachers wish they had your shoes.)


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Me for work this past Friday in camel patent VPs (shocker!), navy Deletta tank and green Odille skirt from Anthro and H&M cardi/belt.


 
Lovely look!  Ahhh VP's my newest fav shoe, they are just crazy comfy!!


----------



## laleeza

cts900 said:


> Me for work this past Friday in camel patent VPs (shocker!), navy Deletta tank and green Odille skirt from Anthro and H&M cardi/belt.



Looking amazing girl! Love that bod 
And the outfit ain't bad either!


----------



## cts900

laleeza said:


> Looking amazing girl! Love that bod
> And the outfit ain't bad either!



Thanks so much, sweetness .  



beagly911 said:


> Lovely look!  Ahhh VP's my newest fav shoe, they are just crazy comfy!!



Yes they are!  I seriously wear them so much that I cannot believe they have not fallen apart.  



BattyBugs said:


> The camel VPs are a great nude for you, CTS. You are really styling for work. (Bet the other teachers wish they had your shoes.)



You are so kind, *Bat*.  I think the other teachers find me a little nutso...




			
				Jönathan;20056240 said:
			
		

> *cts,* you look lovely! I love the entire look!



Thank you, my dearest .


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Me for work this past Friday in camel patent VPs (shocker!), navy Deletta tank and green Odille skirt from Anthro and H&M cardi/belt.


 
I swear you just keep looking hotter with each pic! Fabulous outfit CTS.


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Me for work this past Friday in camel patent VPs (shocker!), navy Deletta tank and green Odille skirt from Anthro and H&M cardi/belt.



I love this outfit! The belt is a nice touch!


----------



## aoqtpi

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Such a cute outfit for grocery shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Both dresses are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the looks!
> 
> 
> 
> Your wedding dress is so pretty and you did an amazing job on your shoes!



Thank you!


----------



## BattyBugs

I finally settled on this outfit for the comedy show at the Improv tonight.

Top: Ellen Tracy (it doesn't show well in this photo, but the colors are vivid)
Jeans: White House Black Market
Shoes: CL Amethyste Lucido Python HPs


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I finally settled on this outfit for the comedy show at the Improv tonight.
> 
> Top: Ellen Tracy (it doesn't show well in this photo, but the colors are vivid)
> Jeans: White House Black Market
> Shoes: CL Amethyste Lucido Python HPs



Glad you finally decided on an outfit! :giggles:

This looks amazing!!!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> I finally settled on this outfit for the comedy show at the Improv tonight.
> 
> Top: Ellen Tracy (it doesn't show well in this photo, but the colors are vivid)
> Jeans: White House Black Market
> Shoes: CL Amethyste Lucido Python HPs


 Such a cute outfit Batty. I just wish I could your shoes .


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> I finally settled on this outfit for the comedy show at the Improv tonight.
> 
> Top: Ellen Tracy (it doesn't show well in this photo, but the colors are vivid)
> Jeans: White House Black Market
> Shoes: CL Amethyste Lucido Python HPs


Nice outfit Batty!  Did you have fun?


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> Glad you finally decided on an outfit! :giggles:
> 
> This looks amazing!!!





megt10 said:


> Such a cute outfit Batty. I just wish I could your shoes .





beagly911 said:


> Nice outfit Batty!  Did you have fun?



Thank you so much, ladies. I had a blast!


----------



## Elsie87

cts900 said:


> Me for work this past Friday in camel patent VPs (shocker!), navy Deletta tank and green Odille skirt from Anthro and H&M cardi/belt.


 
Thank you!  

You fabulous! Love the VPs with this look! 



BattyBugs said:


> I finally settled on this outfit for the comedy show at the Improv tonight.
> 
> Top: Ellen Tracy (it doesn't show well in this photo, but the colors are vivid)
> Jeans: White House Black Market
> Shoes: CL Amethyste Lucido Python HPs


 
Love love love the top!


----------



## Vale146

Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)


----------



## AEGIS

great!



BattyBugs said:


> I finally settled on this outfit for the comedy show at the Improv tonight.
> 
> Top: Ellen Tracy (it doesn't show well in this photo, but the colors are vivid)
> Jeans: White House Black Market
> Shoes: CL Amethyste Lucido Python HPs





You look amazing!




Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498258
> 
> 
> Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498258
> 
> 
> Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)



I love that dress!! You look amazing. Any info on it?


----------



## beagly911

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498258
> 
> 
> Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)


 
Beautiful, the Maggies look great with the dress!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie & Aegis!

*Vale*: Love your new Maggies with your dress.


----------



## laurenam

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498258
> 
> 
> Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)


 

I love the whole outfit!! Especially the dress, who makes it?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks great!


----------



## heiress-ox

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498258
> 
> 
> Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)



you look amazing, I love the Anthracite Maggies & your dress is beautiful, where did you get it?


----------



## Vale146

heiress-ox said:


> you look amazing, I love the Anthracite Maggies & your dress is beautiful, where did you get it?





Thank you ladies so much!!! 

For the dress info: It is made by Parker and I believe that color is exclusive to Bloomingdales. I got it this weekend at the Bloomingdale's in Manhattan. I couldn't find the dress in the gray/silver that I had, but here is the link for a gold version: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=547844&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results 
It's a GREAT party dress!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Vale146 said:


> Thank you ladies so much!!!
> 
> For the dress info: It is made by Parker and I believe that color is exclusive to Bloomingdales. I got it this weekend at the Bloomingdale's in Manhattan. I couldn't find the dress in the gray/silver that I had, but here is the link for a gold version: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=547844&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> It's a GREAT party dress!!!



Thanks, *V* - it is absolutely stunning - I love Parker clothing!


----------



## Vale146

heiress-ox said:


> Thanks, *V* - it is absolutely stunning - I love Parker clothing!



Me too!!! They make such fun dresses and tops, and everything is REALLY reasonably priced!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498258
> 
> 
> Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)



Vale! It's lovely your outfit!


----------



## cts900

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498258
> 
> 
> Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)



What a great dress!



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You fabulous! Love the VPs with this look!



Thank you, dear!



BattyBugs said:


> I finally settled on this outfit for the comedy show at the Improv tonight.
> 
> Top: Ellen Tracy (it doesn't show well in this photo, but the colors are vivid)
> Jeans: White House Black Market
> Shoes: CL Amethyste Lucido Python HPs



Best *Batty* look ever!  You look dyn-o-mite!



aoqtpi said:


> I love this outfit! The belt is a nice touch!



Thank you, sweetie.  How is school?



megt10 said:


> I swear you just keep looking hotter with each pic! Fabulous outfit CTS.



You are such a doll.  You give me so much support. I really appreciate that more than you know.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories! 





and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.


 
Stunning, absolutely stunning - there are no other words!


----------



## r6girl2005

Such a stylish lady



cts900 said:


> Me for work this past Friday in camel patent VPs (shocker!), navy Deletta tank and green Odille skirt from Anthro and H&M cardi/belt.



Great choice, I just love those HPs!



BattyBugs said:


> I finally settled on this outfit for the comedy show at the Improv tonight.
> 
> Top: Ellen Tracy (it doesn't show well in this photo, but the colors are vivid)
> Jeans: White House Black Market
> Shoes: CL Amethyste Lucido Python HPs



Now that's hot! 



Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498258
> 
> 
> Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)



I can't stop looking at you! Sparkly and spectacular!&#9733; &#10025; &#10030; &#10031; &#10032; &#9734;



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.


 
They look like totally different shoes when the lighting is different. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

r6girl!
 CTS


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.



love love love!


----------



## chanel*liz

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498258
> 
> 
> Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)



you look great!! shoe twin


----------



## jamidee

I'm dyin over the Chanel... This is Chanel numbe 2... Is there a 3 and 4?as well?!?





LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.


----------



## rdgldy

*cts*, you are teeeny tiny~


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LittleMsPerfect said:


>


 
I love the suspenders!



cts900 said:


> Me for work this past Friday in camel patent VPs (shocker!), navy Deletta tank and green Odille skirt from Anthro and H&M cardi/belt.


 
You look awesome!


----------



## cts900

glamourgirlnikk said:


> You look awesome!



Thank you so much!



rdgldy said:


> *cts*, you are teeeny tiny~



Not quite teeny...but happy to finally be a single digit size!  Thanks, babe .  



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.



You look FAB in both shots.  



r6girl2005 said:


> Such a stylish lady



Thanks, *r6*~feel like it has been soooo long since I have seen you!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.


you look great


----------



## MikaelaN

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.



I never get tired of seeing these!  They look great on you!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BattyBugs said:


> I finally settled on this outfit for the comedy show at the Improv tonight.
> 
> Top: Ellen Tracy (it doesn't show well in this photo, but the colors are vivid)
> Jeans: White House Black Market
> Shoes: CL Amethyste Lucido Python HPs


 
I love that top!



Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498260
> 
> 
> View attachment 1498258
> 
> 
> Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)


 
You have an amazing pair of gams!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.


 
It could be that strass the shine/sparkle that crystal AB has incredible!


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.


 Totally gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Glamour!


----------



## carlinha

wow all you ladies look amazing!!!!  

my first year wedding anniversary was last week and DH and i celebrated with a nice dinner out... this is what i wore:
Dress: Haute Hippie Blue Ruffled Silk dress
Earrings: Pookie and Pierre from etsy.com
Clutch: McQueen eel knuckle duster
Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
Shoes: Louboutin coral Discolilou








close-up of accessories


----------



## Hipployta

Random photos 
Last Night
Dress by Single
Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron












A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel 
Dress by Trashy Diva
Shoe: Lady Daf












Another shot of the avatar outfit
Dress by Stop Staring
Shoe: Mago


----------



## surlygirl

wow! everyone looks amazing.

*cts *- I agree with rdgldy ... you are teeny! I'm working on some pre-birthday weight loss goals for myself, and you are inspiring! 

*carlinha *- love the anniversary outfit! gorgeous colors, and you look beautiful, as always! congrats to you and dh!

*hipployta *- you always have the most fantastic dresses! really love the black & blue two tone dress on you. it's perfect with the lady daffs!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*cts* - you look fab!  and as always i am loving those camel patent vps.  i wish i didn't have to get rid of my camel patent decolletes.... 

*carlinha* - loving the colors of your dress and accessories!  you're perfect for soFLA!

*hipployta* - loving your retro look.  i especially love that pink dress... where can i find that label?  i had a stop staring dress.... i wish it still fit me... they have such fun retro stuff.


----------



## hunniesochic

carlinha said:


> wow all you ladies look amazing!!!!
> 
> my first year wedding anniversary was last week and DH and i celebrated with a nice dinner out... this is what i wore:
> Dress: Haute Hippie Blue Ruffled Silk dress
> Earrings: Pookie and Pierre from etsy.com
> Clutch: McQueen eel knuckle duster
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin coral Discolilou
> close-up of accessories


Everything looks beautiful on you!


----------



## hunniesochic

Hipployta said:


> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago


you look great!


----------



## hunniesochic

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.


Love Love Love looking at your pics!


----------



## hunniesochic

Vale146 said:


> View attachment 1498259
> 
> 
> Saturday night out in Meatpacking District (NYC)


I am really feeling the maggie & your picture sold me!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

BattyBugs said:


> I finally settled on this outfit for the comedy show at the Improv tonight.
> 
> Top: Ellen Tracy (it doesn't show well in this photo, but the colors are vivid)
> Jeans: White House Black Market
> Shoes: CL Amethyste Lucido Python HPs


you look great!


----------



## myu3160

carlinha said:


> wow all you ladies look amazing!!!!
> 
> my first year wedding anniversary was last week and DH and i celebrated with a nice dinner out... this is what i wore:
> Dress: Haute Hippie Blue Ruffled Silk dress
> Earrings: Pookie and Pierre from etsy.com
> Clutch: McQueen eel knuckle duster
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin coral Discolilou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of accessories



You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## BattyBugs

carlinha said:


> wow all you ladies look amazing!!!!
> 
> my first year wedding anniversary was last week and DH and i celebrated with a nice dinner out... this is what i wore:
> Dress: Haute Hippie Blue Ruffled Silk dress
> Earrings: Pookie and Pierre from etsy.com
> Clutch: McQueen eel knuckle duster
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin coral Discolilou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of accessories


 
Happy anniversary, Carlinha. The coral really pops with the blue dress.


----------



## BattyBugs

Hipployta said:


> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago


 
Shoe twin! Very nice outfits. I really love the blue/black dress. It is one that I might even be able to wear.


----------



## BattyBugs

hunniesochic said:


> you look great!


 
 hunnie


----------



## Hipployta

BattyBugs said:


> Shoe twin! Very nice outfits. I really love the blue/black dress. It is one that I might even be able to wear.



Trashy Diva is a company that tries to clothe the full range of women. Check it out.



surlygirl said:


> hipployta - you always have the most fantastic dresses! really love the black & blue two tone dress on you. it's perfect with the lady daffs!



Thank you! It's really the dress



moshi_moshi said:


> hipployta - loving your retro look. i especially love that pink dress... where can i find that label? i had a stop staring dress.... i wish it still fit me... they have such fun retro stuff.



Umm...Single has a website now. I think it's SingleDress.com.  I bought that dress last year so it's probably the Spring 2010 collection. It was about 300.00 after tax I think. They sent me TWO dresses in the wrong size in an order once so CHECK your order when you get the clothes. I just though I lost weight at first LOL. 

I have SS in small and mediums...and make myself fit into the small stuff still..retro inspired lingerie and shapewear is a beautiful thing



hunniesochic said:


> you look great!



Thank you


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> wow all you ladies look amazing!!!!
> 
> my first year wedding anniversary was last week and DH and i celebrated with a nice dinner out... this is what i wore:
> Dress: Haute Hippie Blue Ruffled Silk dress
> Earrings: Pookie and Pierre from etsy.com
> Clutch: McQueen eel knuckle duster
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin coral Discolilou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of accessories


 
Beautiful!  Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## beagly911

Hipployta said:


> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago


 
They are all terrific looks but I LLLOOOVVVEEE the batiks with that dress!


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.



You look fantastic, the strass dafs are showstoppers!



carlinha said:


> wow all you ladies look amazing!!!!
> 
> my first year wedding anniversary was last week and DH and i celebrated with a nice dinner out... this is what i wore:
> Dress: Haute Hippie Blue Ruffled Silk dress
> Earrings: Pookie and Pierre from etsy.com
> Clutch: McQueen eel knuckle duster
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin coral Discolilou



Happy anniversary *Carla*, you look great and you couldn't ask for a more perfect match between your Hermes CDC and your Discolilous!




Hipployta said:


> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago




*Hipployta*, you look like perfection in these outfits, I love your elegant/retro vibe with all your dresses, I especially love the pink dress with the Batiks. Also your hair is absolutely stunning, off topic, but what inch curling barrel do you use for it?


----------



## AEGIS

you have princess shoes!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night before, for a fashion show i directed. with a LV vernis clutch, bcbg dress and smythe jacket. the necklace was from norstroms, not sure on the brand.


----------



## MikaelaN

Carlinha - LOVE everything!

Hipployta - Love your dresses!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Batty *- You look great!!   Those HPs are fierce! 

*Vale *- I adore ANYTHING with sequins and have a few Parker pieces... love, love and love!! 

*Lamborghini *- You look fabulous!   Hell, if I had those babies, I'd be rockin 'em all the time, too! 

*Carla *- Beautiful anniversary outfit!  I always love that you aren't afraid of color... a girl after my own heart! 

*Hipployta* - Love your outfits!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wore my navy lace Arita (DVF) for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC) aaaand I broke out my oxblood glitter ron rons, yay!   The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!


----------



## jamidee

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my navy lace Arita (DVF) for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC) aaaand I broke out my oxblood glitter ron rons, yay!   The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!



Love the dress!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thanks!


----------



## moshi_moshi

oooohh *M*! i LOVE that dress - you look great!!


----------



## Hipployta

beagly911 said:


> They are all terrific looks but I LLLOOOVVVEEE the batiks with that dress!



Thank you! Last night I was going to wear my RB WS Biancas to colorblock...but my PB Ron Rons happened to be on the floor as I was running out (20 minutes late for a nice Broadway showcase for the Lion King in Miami) and I noticed the pink in it was an absolute match



heiress-ox said:


> *Hipployta*, you look like perfection in these outfits, I love your elegant/retro vibe with all your dresses, I especially love the pink dress with the Batiks. Also your hair is absolutely stunning, off topic, but what inch curling barrel do you use for it?



Thank you!  My stylist uses a flat iron actually. 1.5 inch I do believe I believe 



MikaelaN said:


> Hipployta - Love your dresses!


Thank you!



fieryfashionist said:


> *Hipployta* - Love your outfits!!



Thank you!



fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my navy lace Arita (DVF) for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC) aaaand I broke out my oxblood glitter ron rons, yay!   The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!



Love your dress! Nice color block


----------



## jenayb

Oh everyone looks so amazing!  



cts900 said:


> Me for work this past Friday in camel patent VPs (shocker!), navy Deletta tank and green Odille skirt from Anthro and H&M cardi/belt.


 
Doll, you just look amazing - you really do. And I love that you wore your hair down! I don't think I can recall a single pic of you with your hair down... You really must do this more often. Fabulous!!!


----------



## Vale146

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Vale! It's lovely your outfit!





cts900 said:


> What a great dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Best *Batty* look ever!  You look dyn-o-mite!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweetie.  How is school?
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a doll.  You give me so much support. I really appreciate that more than you know.





r6girl2005 said:


> Such a stylish lady
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice, I just love those HPs!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's hot!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop looking at you! Sparkly and spectacular!&#9733; &#10025; &#10030; &#10031; &#10032; &#9734;





chanel*liz said:


> you look great!! shoe twin



Thank you guys so much!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my navy lace Arita (DVF) for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC) aaaand I broke out my oxblood glitter ron rons, yay!   The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!



One word: stunning. 



carlinha said:


> wow all you ladies look amazing!!!!
> 
> my first year wedding anniversary was last week and DH and i celebrated with a nice dinner out... this is what i wore:
> Dress: Haute Hippie Blue Ruffled Silk dress
> Earrings: Pookie and Pierre from etsy.com
> Clutch: McQueen eel knuckle duster
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin coral Discolilou



Happy Anni! You look fab! I've never seen those shoes on, and I think I love them now.




Hipployta said:


> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago



Lookin' great! I love that pink dress!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> Stunning, absolutely stunning - there are no other words!



Thank you, you are so nice 



BattyBugs said:


> They look like totally different shoes when the lighting is different. Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you so much! They always sparkle a little less when the flash is on the camera, and skew more on the pink side. They never really look like that to your eye 



chanel*liz said:


> love love love!



thanks!! 



jamidee said:


> I'm dyin over the Chanel... This is Chanel numbe 2... Is there a 3 and 4?as well?!?



Thank you! I am not sure what you mean, do you mean other outfits with the same shoes? Or more chanel bags?



cts900 said:


> You look FAB in both shots.



Thank you so much! Likewise-- your outfits are always SO put together. 



r6girl2005 said:


> I can't stop looking at you! Sparkly and spectacular!&#9733; &#10025; &#10030; &#10031; &#10032; &#9734;



Thanks girl! I really appreciate it.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

glamourgirlnikk said:


> It could be that strass the shine/sparkle that crystal AB has incredible!




Thanks, I really love the color too!!



megt10 said:


> Totally gorgeous!



thank you  i love love love your style.



MikaelaN said:


> I never get tired of seeing these! They look great on you!



haha me neither! thanks so much!!



*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> you look great



thank you!! 



heiress-ox said:


> You look fantastic, the strass dafs are showstoppers!



Thank you heiress! You are so sweet.



hunniesochic said:


> Love Love Love looking at your pics!



Thank you so much, I love being able to share them!



AEGIS said:


> you have princess shoes!



haha I don't think they are princess shoes, more like super sparkly special go-go shoes lol. exactly what i love! haha. 



fieryfashionist said:


> Lamborghini - You look fabulous! Hell, if I had those babies, I'd be rockin 'em all the time, too!



Thanks girl! You are so sweet. While I hate wearing down the red bottoms, I would hate to have them sit in my closet even more 

That DVF looks amazing on you! Glad to see you wearing it out


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Aww, thanks so much girl!!  It would look awesome on you... you need it! *



moshi_moshi said:


> oooohh *M*! i LOVE that dress - you look great!!


 
*Thank you! *



Hipployta said:


> Love your dress! Nice color block


 
*Thanks so much!* 



aoqtpi said:


> One word: stunning.


 
*Ahh, I totally know what you mean... but it would be a far worse tragedy to let those beauties sit in your closet!   Aww, thank you!! *



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks girl! You are so sweet. While I hate wearing down the red bottoms, I would hate to have them sit in my closet even more
> 
> That DVF looks amazing on you! Glad to see you wearing it out


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you, you are so nice
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! They always sparkle a little less when the flash is on the camera, and skew more on the pink side. They never really look like that to your eye
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am not sure what you mean, do you mean other outfits with the same shoes? Or more chanel bags?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Likewise-- your outfits are always SO put together.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl! I really appreciate it.



that you have so many chanel bags...


----------



## carlinha

Hipployta said:


> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago



you look gorgeous *hipployta*!  my fave are the trashy diva and stop staring dresses!



surlygirl said:


> wow! everyone looks amazing.
> 
> *cts *- I agree with rdgldy ... you are teeny! I'm working on some pre-birthday weight loss goals for myself, and you are inspiring!
> 
> *carlinha - love the anniversary outfit! gorgeous colors, and you look beautiful, as always! congrats to you and dh!*
> 
> *hipployta *- you always have the most fantastic dresses! really love the black & blue two tone dress on you. it's perfect with the lady daffs!



thanks *surly*!



moshi_moshi said:


> *cts* - you look fab!  and as always i am loving those camel patent vps.  i wish i didn't have to get rid of my camel patent decolletes....
> 
> *carlinha* - loving the colors of your dress and accessories!  you're perfect for soFLA!
> 
> *hipployta* - loving your retro look.  i especially love that pink dress... where can i find that label?  i had a stop staring dress.... i wish it still fit me... they have such fun retro stuff.



hehe thanks *moshi*!  i thought this outfit definitely screamed FL! 



hunniesochic said:


> Everything looks beautiful on you!



thanks *hunnie*!


----------



## carlinha

myu3160 said:


> You look absolutely stunning!



thanks *myu*!



BattyBugs said:


> Happy anniversary, Carlinha. The coral really pops with the blue dress.



thanks *batty*!



beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats on your anniversary!



thanks *beagly*!



heiress-ox said:


> Happy anniversary *Carla*, you look great and you couldn't ask for a more perfect match between your Hermes CDC and your Discolilous!



thanks *heiress-ox*!



MikaelaN said:


> Carlinha - LOVE everything!



thanks *mikaela*!



fieryfashionist said:


> *Carla *- Beautiful anniversary outfit!  I always love that you aren't afraid of color... a girl after my own heart!



hehe thanks *fiery*!



fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my navy lace Arita (DVF) for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC) aaaand I broke out my oxblood glitter ron rons, yay!   The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!



you look AMAZING!  love that dress!!!


----------



## carlinha

aoqtpi said:


> Happy Anni! You look fab! I've never seen those shoes on, and I think I love them now.



thanks *aoqtpi*!  yes they are a sleeper hit in my opinion!


----------



## Louboufan

Hipployta said:


> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago


Lovely! You have a gorgeous shape.


----------



## MikaelaN

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my navy lace Arita (DVF) for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC) aaaand I broke out my oxblood glitter ron rons, yay!   The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!



What a beautiful dress!


----------



## wannaprada

You ladies look AAAAMAZING!!! Makes me want to shop!


----------



## hunniesochic

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my navy lace Arita (DVF) for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC) aaaand I broke out my oxblood glitter ron rons, yay!   The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!


hot!


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> wow all you ladies look amazing!!!!
> 
> my first year wedding anniversary was last week and DH and i celebrated with a nice dinner out... this is what i wore:
> Dress: Haute Hippie Blue Ruffled Silk dress
> Earrings: Pookie and Pierre from etsy.com
> Clutch: McQueen eel knuckle duster
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin coral Discolilou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of accessories


 Happy Anniversary! You look fabulous as always.


----------



## megt10

Hipployta said:


> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago


 Wow, I love all the looks but that 3rd outfit is so hot. You look amazing.


----------



## megt10

Today I had some meetings to attend and I wore my Prorata in nude always my go to shoe when I am not sure how much walking is going to be involved. The dress is DVF, sweater Trina Turk and the bag GSH Balenciaga Mid-day.


----------



## BattyBugs

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my navy lace Arita (DVF) for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC) aaaand I broke out my oxblood glitter ron rons, yay!   The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!


 
Beautiful!

 Fiery!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hipployta said:


> Trashy Diva is a company that tries to clothe the full range of women. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's really the dress
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...Single has a website now. I think it's SingleDress.com.  I bought that dress last year so it's probably the Spring 2010 collection. It was about 300.00 after tax I think. They sent me TWO dresses in the wrong size in an order once so CHECK your order when you get the clothes. I just though I lost weight at first LOL.
> 
> I have SS in small and mediums...and make myself fit into the small stuff still..retro inspired lingerie and shapewear is a beautiful thing
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


 
I'm going to check it out, Hipployta. I did order a couple of items from BettyPaige.com.


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Today I had some meetings to attend and I wore my Prorata in nude always my go to shoe when I am not sure how much walking is going to be involved. The dress is DVF, sweater Trina Turk and the bag GSH Balenciaga Mid-day.


 
I love this entire outfit, Meg.


----------



## MikaelaN

megt10 said:


> Today I had some meetings to attend and I wore my Prorata in nude always my go to shoe when I am not sure how much walking is going to be involved. The dress is DVF, sweater Trina Turk and the bag GSH Balenciaga Mid-day.



You look great, Meg!  Love the Bal!


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Today I had some meetings to attend and I wore my Prorata in nude always my go to shoe when I am not sure how much walking is going to be involved. The dress is DVF, sweater Trina Turk and the bag GSH Balenciaga Mid-day.


 
Shoe twins! 

You look fab!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I had some meetings to attend and I wore my Prorata in nude always my go to shoe when I am not sure how much walking is going to be involved. The dress is DVF, sweater Trina Turk and the bag GSH Balenciaga Mid-day.


 
Beautiful as usual meg!


----------



## sally.m

Beautiful outfits everyone,


Hipployta - i love that stop staring dress, I have never heard of them so i had a look on there www - Stunning, Shame i am in the uk!


----------



## sammix3

I missed out on too many pages.. but loving everyone's outfits and their CLs!


----------



## jamidee

I was running late as usual so had to do bathroom pics, but this was the daf's trial run and my attempt at casual thursdays. Tshirt dress FTW!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

jamidee said:


> I was running late as usual so had to do bathroom pics, but this was the daf's trial run and my attempt at casual thursdays. Tshirt dress FTW!



You look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jamidee said:


> I was running late as usual so had to do bathroom pics, but this was the daf's trial run and my attempt at casual thursdays. Tshirt dress FTW!


 
great outfit! 



megt10 said:


> Today I had some meetings to attend and I wore my Prorata in nude always my go to shoe when I am not sure how much walking is going to be involved. The dress is DVF, sweater Trina Turk and the bag GSH Balenciaga Mid-day.


 
very pretty meg!



fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my navy lace Arita (DVF) for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC) aaaand I broke out my oxblood glitter ron rons, yay!  The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!


 
fiery you look beautiful! 



Hipployta said:


> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago


 
fab outfits!!!



carlinha said:


> my first year wedding anniversary was last week and DH and i celebrated with a nice dinner out... this is what i wore:
> Dress: Haute Hippie Blue Ruffled Silk dress
> Earrings: Pookie and Pierre from etsy.com
> Clutch: McQueen eel knuckle duster
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin coral Discolilou


 
carla, you look amazing! Happy Anniversary!!!!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!


 
wow they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## AEGIS

hotness! and i was right.  your ankles are fine



jamidee said:


> I was running late as usual so had to do bathroom pics, but this was the daf's trial run and my attempt at casual thursdays. Tshirt dress FTW!


----------



## kvjohns614

I'm wayyyy behind but everyone looke fabulous!!!


----------



## amazigrace

megt10 said:


> Today I had some meetings to attend and I wore my Prorata in nude always my go to shoe when I am not sure how much walking is going to be involved. The dress is DVF, sweater Trina Turk and the bag GSH Balenciaga Mid-day.



Love the whole outfit, Meg, and really LOVE the Bal mid-day.
One of my favorite Bal designs!


----------



## chanel*liz

at a party i threw last week
N 299


----------



## jamidee

Here's a better shot that I forgot I took. Some girl walked in the bathroom while I was taking cellphone shots and said, Do you need help photographing yourself? :giggles:...


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> Happy Anniversary! You look fabulous as always.



thank you *meg*!



megt10 said:


> Today I had some meetings to attend and I wore my Prorata in nude always my go to shoe when I am not sure how much walking is going to be involved. The dress is DVF, sweater Trina Turk and the bag GSH Balenciaga Mid-day.



you look awesome!  red and white work so well together!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> carla, you look amazing! Happy Anniversary!!!!!



thank you *dezy*!



chanel*liz said:


> at a party i threw last week
> N 299



perfection as usual *chanel*!



jamidee said:


> Here's a better shot that I forgot I took. Some girl walked in the bathroom while I was taking cellphone shots and said, Do you need help photographing yourself? :giggles:...



*jamidee*, you look AMAZING!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

jamidee said:


> I was running late as usual so had to do bathroom pics, but this was the daf's trial run and my attempt at casual thursdays. Tshirt dress FTW!


 
Cute! The Dafs are great.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jamidee said:


> Here's a better shot that I forgot I took. Some girl walked in the bathroom while I was taking cellphone shots and said, Do you need help photographing yourself? :giggles:...



WOW! Those Dafs look super fab on you


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> at a party i threw last week
> N 299



gorgeous!!  any info on the dress?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I've been wearing these daffodile's a lot! twice in one week. this was the second time, with my chanel metallic flap. these shoes get so many comments! and i don't think it is the strass, since my other strass shoes don't cause such a stir... the dress is theory i think, not that it mattters-- it is just a backdrop for the accessories!



Absolutely I LOVE your strassed Dafs... A dream shoe  And I would like to do with my hair same as you.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> Here's a better shot that I forgot I took. Some girl walked in the bathroom while I was taking cellphone shots and said, Do you need help photographing yourself? :giggles:...



you look amazing!! those daffodiles look so hot on you. and i love that some nice girl could identify with the self-picture needs


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Absolutely I LOVE your strassed Dafs... A dream shoe  And I would like to do with my hair same as you.



Thanks  You are so sweet! It took me so long to get my hair to the color and length it is. I can't imagine changing it now


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> at a party i threw last week
> N 299



You look stunning! I love your dress, it's so chic, yet fun! Hope you had a wonderful party. 




jamidee said:


> Here's a better shot that I forgot I took. Some girl walked in the bathroom while I was taking cellphone shots and said, Do you need help photographing yourself? :giggles:...



Yay, you wore your Dafs out! You look amazing in them, bet you got lots of compliments!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks  You are so sweet! It took me so long to get my hair to the color and length it is. I can't imagine changing it now



My hair is so long too  tomorrow I'll try to change my straight hair and do waves


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> gorgeous!!  any info on the dress?


 
Arden B (only $75)


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> You look stunning! I love your dress, it's so chic, yet fun! Hope you had a wonderful party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, you wore your Dafs out! You look amazing in them, bet you got lots of compliments!



Nope! This is the night I was asked "where I work" hehe


----------



## MikaelaN

Jamidee - The daffs look perfect on you! How nice of that girl to help you take pics!


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> at a party i threw last week
> N 299


 
Fabulous!!  



jamidee said:


> Here's a better shot that I forgot I took. Some girl walked in the bathroom while I was taking cellphone shots and said, Do you need help photographing yourself? :giggles:...


 
Beautiful, you would NOT have a problem with boots, you have incredible legs!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.

Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it) :cry:

Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)

CL's: Black calf New Hai






I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> I love this entire outfit, Meg.


 


MikaelaN said:


> You look great, Meg!  Love the Bal!


 


Elsie87 said:


> Shoe twins!
> 
> You look fab!


 


beagly911 said:


> Beautiful as usual meg!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty meg!
> 
> 
> 
> fiery you look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> fab outfits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> carla, you look amazing! Happy Anniversary!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wow they are gorgeous!!!


 


amazigrace said:


> Love the whole outfit, Meg, and really LOVE the Bal mid-day.
> One of my favorite Bal designs!


 


carlinha said:


> thank you *meg*!
> 
> 
> 
> you look awesome!  red and white work so well together!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *dezy*!
> 
> 
> 
> perfection as usual *chanel*!
> 
> 
> 
> *jamidee*, you look AMAZING!!!


 Thank you everyone for your very kind words. I really appreciate it.


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> Here's a better shot that I forgot I took. Some girl walked in the bathroom while I was taking cellphone shots and said, Do you need help photographing yourself? :giggles:...


 I love it! I am a huge fan of the t-shirt type dress and it looks fabulous with your shoes.


----------



## carlinha

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.
> 
> Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it) :cry:
> 
> Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)
> 
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!



*beagly* you DO NOT look fat!  you look amazing in red!!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.
> 
> Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it) :cry:
> 
> Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)
> 
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!


 Beagly you look beautiful! Red is such a good color for you. I love the entire outfit. I love shrugs and have found some really cute ones at Nordstrom.


----------



## hunniesochic

you all look gorgeous!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.
> 
> Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it) :cry:
> 
> Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)
> 
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!



*beagly* you look fabulous!  i love the red!  

i have gotten several awesome cardigans at target (merona brand) they're inexpensive and pretty good quality for the $20 or so they cost.


----------



## jamidee

Beagly, silly girl, you look great!


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> Here's a better shot that I forgot I took. Some girl walked in the bathroom while I was taking cellphone shots and said, Do you need help photographing yourself? :giggles:...


 
You look amazing in that dress and Daffs!!!
Your legs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.
> 
> Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it) :cry:
> 
> Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)
> 
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!



pfft, what are you talking about *Beagly*? You look great, I love the pop of red!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.
> 
> Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it) :cry:
> 
> Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)
> 
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!


 
I love the red dress and Hais *beagly*!!!
You look great!!!


----------



## jamidee

stilly said:


> You look amazing in that dress and Daffs!!!
> Your legs are gorgeous!!!



Thanks stilly!!


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> *beagly* you DO NOT look fat! you look amazing in red!!!


thank you carlinha



moshi_moshi said:


> *beagly* you look fabulous! i love the red!
> 
> i have gotten several awesome cardigans at target (merona brand) they're inexpensive and pretty good quality for the $20 or so they cost.


thanks moshi, I'll have to check out Target!  The less I spend on the shrugs/cardigans the more I have for CL's!



jamidee said:


> Beagly, silly girl, you look great!


thanks jamidee...I think I have the "old" body image still.



heiress-ox said:


> pfft, what are you talking about *Beagly*? You look great, I love the pop of red!


thank you heiress, I love pops of color! 



stilly said:


> I love the red dress and Hais *beagly*!!!
> You look great!!!


Stilly, coming from you, and as wonderful as you always look I am honored by your compliment...I think I need more red in my closet after everyones comments!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Beagly you look beautiful! Red is such a good color for you. I love the entire outfit. I love shrugs and have found some really cute ones at Nordstrom.


 
thanks meg, I think I got the shrug at either The Rack or TJMaxx...but I'm not sure and of course both wont have either in stock any more


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> thanks meg, I think I got the shrug at either The Rack or TJMaxx...but I'm not sure and of course both wont have either in stock any more


 I know what you mean. I bought a couple of shruggs last year and when I realized how much I used them went to get more and of course they no longer had any. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.
> 
> Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it) :cry:
> 
> Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)
> 
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!


 
 I can relate, Beagly. I love this red on you. It is such a great color.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...

Ann Taylor Loft top
William Rast Jeans
Hermes Bangle and Scarf
Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons






Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.


----------



## kvjohns614

chanel*liz said:


> at a party i threw last week
> N 299


 
Wow! what a great party dress!


jamidee said:


> Here's a better shot that I forgot I took. Some girl walked in the bathroom while I was taking cellphone shots and said, Do you need help photographing yourself? :giggles:...


 
Love this look! 



beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie! Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.
> 
> Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it) :cry:
> 
> Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)
> 
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me! I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always - in more ways than one!


 
Very pretty! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.


 
Love this! Such a great fall outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.


 
Cute look, Naked!


----------



## CocoB

I love this. The scarf is quadridges, right? It's perfect on you - so relaxed but polished!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.


----------



## karwood

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.
> 
> Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it) :cry:
> 
> Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)
> 
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!



Stop it, you look amazing!! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.



Love your entire outfit, especially the Hermes scarf and bangle!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CocoB said:


> I love this. The scarf is quadridges, right? It's perfect on you - so relaxed but polished!


 
Yep, quadridge.

Thanks for the comments ladies!!


----------



## cts900

*naked*!!!!!! What a treat to see you! You are such a beauty. 

*beagly:* LOVE the red on you. I think you look lovely. 

*jamidee*: So cute that she helped. You are smokin' hot. 

*chanel:* You never miss a note. Perfection. 

*meg*: The belted cardi looks so good on you and every time I see the Prorata I want it. Your joy shines!

*fiery*: You are dynamite, my sweet. Your smile is infectious. 

*moshi:* Thank you so very much, sweetness. 

*surly*: I am deeply complimented. Thank you! 

*Hipployta*: I adore your style. 

*car*: Happy anniversary to you and DH. Your color combination is to die for. STUNNING!


----------



## MikaelaN

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.
> 
> Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it) :cry:
> 
> Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)
> 
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!



You look fab Beagly!!!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.



Looking good, Naked!  I love the Fall vibe!


----------



## cts900

Yay for fall! First time this season I have worn my flannel NS .


----------



## moshi_moshi

*naked *- fab as always, love the H accessories!

*cts* - don't you just love fall?  you look great and i love the flannel new simples


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.



You look so good! I love that scarf!




cts900 said:


> Yay for fall! First time this season I have worn my flannel NS .



Beautiful outfit! I love the pairing with the flannel!


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful outfit! I love the pairing with the flannel!



Thanks so much, sweetie.



moshi_moshi said:


> *cts* - don't you just love fall?  you look great and i love the flannel new simples



I do!  No better time of year IMO.  Thanks, babe.


----------



## cts900

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you so much! Likewise-- your outfits are always SO put together.



That is such a kind thing to write.  Thank you .


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!



* beagly* you are fab! Lovely combination!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Yay for fall! First time this season I have worn my flannel NS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Such a classic look. You look incredible CTS!


----------



## megt10

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.


 Casual Chic! Love it and the scarf pulls the whole look together. Great attention to detail=perfection!


----------



## MikaelaN

cts900 said:


> Yay for fall! First time this season I have worn my flannel NS .



Love the color coordination, CTS!


----------



## amazigrace

*nakie,* you look super! I'm not used to your dark
hair, though. Love the Hermes additions, too!


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> *beagly* you DO NOT look fat! you look amazing in red!!!


 


megt10 said:


> Beagly you look beautiful! Red is such a good color for you. I love the entire outfit. I love shrugs and have found some really cute ones at Nordstrom.


 


moshi_moshi said:


> *beagly* you look fabulous! i love the red!
> 
> i have gotten several awesome cardigans at target (merona brand) they're inexpensive and pretty good quality for the $20 or so they cost.


 


BattyBugs said:


> I can relate, Beagly. I love this red on you. It is such a great color.


 


kvjohns614 said:


> Wow! what a great party dress!
> 
> 
> Love this look!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this! Such a great fall outfit!


 


karwood said:


> Stop it, you look amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your entire outfit, especially the Hermes scarf and bangle!


 


cts900 said:


> *naked*!!!!!! What a treat to see you! You are such a beauty.
> 
> *beagly:* LOVE the red on you. I think you look lovely.
> 
> *jamidee*: So cute that she helped. You are smokin' hot.
> 
> *chanel:* You never miss a note. Perfection.
> 
> *meg*: The belted cardi looks so good on you and every time I see the Prorata I want it. Your joy shines!
> 
> *fiery*: You are dynamite, my sweet. Your smile is infectious.
> 
> *moshi:* Thank you so very much, sweetness.
> 
> *surly*: I am deeply complimented. Thank you!
> 
> *Hipployta*: I adore your style.
> 
> *car*: Happy anniversary to you and DH. Your color combination is to die for. STUNNING!


 


MikaelaN said:


> You look fab Beagly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, Naked! I love the Fall vibe!


 
Thank you all for you kind words, there will definitely be more red to come in the wardrobe!


----------



## beagly911

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.


 
Great look, I love the scarf.



cts900 said:


> Yay for fall! First time this season I have worn my flannel NS .


 
Beautiful cts!


----------



## beagly911

CRISPEDROSA said:


> * beagly* you are fab! Lovely combination!


 
Thank you, didn't realize red was such a good color for me...


----------



## roussel

Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing


----------



## chanel*liz

roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing



Love that missoni for target dress!!!!!!!! very very cute and of course love the CL pairing!!


----------



## beagly911

roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing


 
Great outfit, love the CL's with the Mossoni


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> Yay for fall! First time this season I have worn my flannel NS .


 
Very nice, CTS!


----------



## BattyBugs

roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing


 
I love this dress & the pop of color from your CLs is perfect.


----------



## megt10

roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing


 Totally adorable. I love the red shoes with this dress, perfect.


----------



## sylphfae

roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing


 
Ooooh you look fabulous, sophisticated but fun! I'm coveting every single piece of clothing you're wearing!


----------



## sammix3

Love this! I returned the dress because when I tried it on again it was kinda blah.  Oh well.



roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.



yayyyy!!!  glad to see you on here again *naked*   love the scarf and the clic clac 



cts900 said:


> Yay for fall! First time this season I have worn my flannel NS .



you are just always on point *C*!  you look amazing!



roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing



*roussel*, you're KILLING me with the missoni stuff!    dammit, i want some!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Today:












Trench: Burberry 
Top: ASOS
Trousers: Etam
Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
Booties: black patent/nappa Esoteri


----------



## laurenam

^Very cute Elsie, I looooooove the Burberry trench!!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Burberry
> Top: ASOS
> Trousers: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
> Booties: black patent/nappa Esoteri


 Love the whole look Elsie!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Burberry
> Top: ASOS
> Trousers: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
> Booties: black patent/nappa Esoteri


 Love the look, the booties are WOW!


----------



## cts900

*Elsie*: Your trench is so beautiful. 

*car*: Thank you, my loveliest lady . 

*Batty:* Thanks, babe!!! 

*roussel:* You make those clothes look like a zillion bucks. Your body is perfect. 

*MikaelaN:* I appreciate that, thank you. 

*meg*: You are always so kind. Thanks, hun.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing



Love love love the combo of the Missoni and your CL's! Your shoes elevate the whole look and make your legs look super sexy! 

So did I miss the boat on the Missoni for Target craze? Is everything gone by now?


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> Trench: Burberry
> Top: ASOS
> Trousers: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
> Booties: black patent/nappa Esoteri


looking good!


----------



## hunniesochic

roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing


you are working that dress and shoes! pretty!


----------



## 05_sincere

Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
Express jeans and top 
No Name Blazer
Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.


Good to see you* K.*, you look gorgeous as always.  I love the H scarf!


----------



## beagly911

05_sincere said:


> Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
> Express jeans and top
> No Name Blazer
> Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)


 
Awesome relaxed Friday look!!!


----------



## dc419

*Elsie87*, love the outfit especially the coat and Bal bag!


Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Burberry
> Top: ASOS
> Trousers: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
> Booties: black patent/nappa Esoteri





05_sincere said:


> Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
> Express jeans and top
> No Name Blazer
> Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)


*05_sincere*, I have been looking for the pigalle plato for forever!
They look great on you and you are making me want it even more!
I love the flowery top with a bright blazer combo!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Burberry
> Top: ASOS
> Trousers: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
> Booties: black patent/nappa Esoteri


 
Very cute, Elsie!


----------



## BattyBugs

05_sincere said:


> Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
> Express jeans and top
> No Name Blazer
> Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)


 
Love the red!


----------



## megt10

Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.



looking great as usual! Nick is so cute and your home is beautiful


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

05_sincere said:


> Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
> Express jeans and top
> No Name Blazer
> Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)



love your outfit!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.


 
Lovely as usual meg, didn't make Kol Nidre due to crawling around under my desk, recording station, and conference table at work trying to get everything off the floor for the carpet cleaners...my foot was twice its normal size when I got home and I could hardly put any weight on it.  So disappointed, I did so want to go tonight!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Burberry
> Top: ASOS
> Trousers: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
> Booties: black patent/nappa Esoteri



love the entire outfit!!! and the burberry coat is just perfection


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.



Love this!!!! perfect Balota pairing


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.




perfect!  btw--excuse my ignorance but what is Shul?  A Jewish religious service?  You're always going there so well dressed.




Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Burberry
> Top: ASOS
> Trousers: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
> Booties: black patent/nappa Esoteri



such a classic look!



05_sincere said:


> Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
> Express jeans and top
> No Name Blazer
> Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)



so cute!  those piggies are so bright.  I need a pair of red cls in my life.  the red is so rich!



dc419 said:


> *05_sincere*, I have been looking for the pigalle plato for forever!
> They look great on you and you are making me want it even more!
> I love the flowery top with a bright blazer combo!



if you're looking for the red version I saw some at Saks Back Bay Boston



roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing



I really like this. the print suits your small frame really well.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.




absolutely adorbs!




cts900 said:


> Yay for fall! First time this season I have worn my flannel NS .




cute! im such a sucker for flannel.  i like to use gray as a base instead of black.  chic and unexpected.


----------



## AEGIS

congrats on 30 pounds! that's such an accomplishment.  i have to get on the workout horse myself to lose the last 15.  

appreciate your girls.....what i would do for some bigger girls 




beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.
> 
> Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it) :cry:
> 
> Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)
> 
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!


----------



## heiress-ox

megt10 said:


> Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.



this whole outfit is perfection for me, the pairings go SO well together and Nick is such a cutie too


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> congrats on 30 pounds! that's such an accomplishment. i have to get on the workout horse myself to lose the last 15.
> 
> appreciate your girls.....what i would do for some bigger girls


 
Thanks AEGIS, another 15-20 to go and I'll be happy...although I will have to restock my entire closet!  You can get those last 15, I know you can!


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> cute! im such a sucker for flannel.  i like to use gray as a base instead of black.  chic and unexpected.



Thanks, babydoll.  My students asked "where did you get those?" alllllllll day.  So precious.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.



You are _beautiful_.  That is all I have to write.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 



05_sincere said:


> Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
> Express jeans and top
> No Name Blazer
> Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)


 
Gorgeous outfit; love the colour combo with the blazer and the shoes! 



megt10 said:


> Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.


 
Perfection!  Hi Nick!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> looking great as usual! Nick is so cute and your home is beautiful


 Thank you so much CEC. I love this pic because of the look on Nicks face. 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely as usual meg, didn't make Kol Nidre due to crawling around under my desk, recording station, and conference table at work trying to get everything off the floor for the carpet cleaners...my foot was twice its normal size when I got home and I could hardly put any weight on it. So disappointed, I did so want to go tonight!


 Thank you Beagly, I am so sorry that you missed services tonight. I know how much you wanted to go. Are you going to be able to go tomorrow morning?


chanel*liz said:


> Love this!!!! perfect Balota pairing
> Thanks Chanel Liz. You are right those shoes were made for that type of dress.
> 
> 
> 
> AEGIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> perfect! btw--excuse my ignorance but what is Shul? A Jewish religious service? You're always going there so well dressed.
> 
> 
> such a classic look!
> 
> 
> 
> so cute! those piggies are so bright. I need a pair of red cls in my life. the red is so rich!
> 
> 
> 
> if you're looking for the red version I saw some at Saks Back Bay Boston
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this. the print suits your small frame really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely adorbs!
> cute! im such a sucker for flannel. i like to use gray as a base instead of black. chic and unexpected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Aegis. Yes Shul is a Yiddish word for synagogue. I try and go every Friday night to services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heiress-ox said:
> 
> 
> 
> this whole outfit is perfection for me, the pairings go SO well together and Nick is such a cutie too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Heiress Ox and Nick thanks you as well. He is my baby for sure, such a mama's boy.
> 
> 
> 
> cts900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are _beautiful_. That is all I have to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are overly kind. I so appreciate your kindness.
> 
> 
> Elsie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit; love the colour combo with the blazer and the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection!  Hi Nick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you and Nick says "Hi"
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

05_sincere said:


> Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
> Express jeans and top
> No Name Blazer
> Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)


 Totally cute outfit and the shoes are perfect with it. They look so good on you.


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.


 
You look beautiful as usual, Meg. I love the way Nick is looking at you...so cute.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

out for dinner with some girlfriends, I was so excited it was the first really cold night i could wear my furry boots!


----------



## MikaelaN

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Burberry
> Top: ASOS
> Trousers: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
> Booties: black patent/nappa Esoteri





05_sincere said:


> Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
> Express jeans and top
> No Name Blazer
> Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)





megt10 said:


> Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.





LamborghiniGirl said:


> out for dinner with some girlfriends, I was so excited it was the first really cold night i could wear my furry boots!



Everyone looks fabulous! Our CL ladies have so much style!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> You look beautiful as usual, Meg. I love the way Nick is looking at you...so cute.


 Thank you so much Batty.


----------



## megt10

We are home briefly between services to walk and feed the dogs. Thought I might multi task as well and post what I am wearing, lol. The skirt is White House Black Market, the top is classiques entier, the belt not sure got it at Nordstrom I took it off a mannequin, lol. The shoes are No Prive Python 120. Of course Nick. I told you he was ball obsessed. Had to post all the pics because Nick was just too cute.


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> We are home briefly between services to walk and feed the dogs. Thought I might multi task as well and post what I am wearing, lol. The skirt is White House Black Market, the top is classiques entier, the belt not sure got it at Nordstrom I took it off a mannequin, lol. The shoes are No Prive Python 120. Of course Nick. I told you he was ball obsessed. Had to post all the pics because Nick was just too cute.




Love the outfit on you. you look beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> We are home briefly between services to walk and feed the dogs. Thought I might multi task as well and post what I am wearing, lol. The skirt is White House Black Market, the top is classiques entier, the belt not sure got it at Nordstrom I took it off a mannequin, lol. The shoes are No Prive Python 120. Of course Nick. I told you he was ball obsessed. Had to post all the pics because Nick was just too cute.


 
Lovely meg, I had to make the doggie run too...hehe


----------



## icecreamom

megt10 said:


> We are home briefly between services to walk and feed the dogs. Thought I might multi task as well and post what I am wearing, lol. The skirt is White House Black Market, the top is classiques entier, the belt not sure got it at Nordstrom I took it off a mannequin, lol. The shoes are No Prive Python 120. Of course Nick. I told you he was ball obsessed. Had to post all the pics because Nick was just too cute.



Nick is adorable!!!!! Great outfit too


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> We are home briefly between services to walk and feed the dogs. Thought I might multi task as well and post what I am wearing, lol. The skirt is White House Black Market, the top is classiques entier, the belt not sure got it at Nordstrom I took it off a mannequin, lol. The shoes are No Prive Python 120. Of course Nick. I told you he was ball obsessed. Had to post all the pics because Nick was just too cute.



Aww how cute! Meg, you're fabulous as usual. Loving your library also


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> Love the outfit on you. you look beautiful!


Thank you Jamidee, that is really kind of you to say.



beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg, I had to make the doggie run too...hehe


 I am so glad that you were able to make it today. Yeah, know all about the dog run. Well that is what good moms do, right?


icecreamom said:


> Nick is adorable!!!!! Great outfit too


Thanks Icecreamom! Yes, I agree Nick is adorable. Normally wouldn't post pic after pic of the same outfit but he was so cute in all of them that I couldn't leave one out. I love the one where he is about to pounce on my hand because I have the ball and am not throwing it like I am supposed to.



sammix3 said:


> Aww how cute! Meg, you're fabulous as usual. Loving your library also


 Thank you Sammi. That was one of the first things that we did when we moved in here. We had built-in bookselves made in 2 of the rooms.


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out for dinner with some girlfriends, I was so excited it was the first really cold night i could wear my furry boots!


 
They look cute, like after-ski boots. Are they comfy?


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> We are home briefly between services to walk and feed the dogs. Thought I might multi task as well and post what I am wearing, lol. The skirt is White House Black Market, the top is classiques entier, the belt not sure got it at Nordstrom I took it off a mannequin, lol. The shoes are No Prive Python 120. Of course Nick. I told you he was ball obsessed. Had to post all the pics because Nick was just too cute.


 
Party at Meg's beautiful house. Then we can play in your closet and fondle all of your gorgeous clothes and shoes. Nick is adorable and you are fabulous.


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Party at Meg's beautiful house. Then we can play in your closet and fondle all of your gorgeous clothes and shoes. Nick is adorable and you are fabulous.


 LOL, Batty you are wonderful! Come on over.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out for dinner with some girlfriends, I was so excited it was the first really cold night i could wear my furry boots!



LG!! Love your boots (your LV bag too ). I like this outfit


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thank you Jamidee, that is really kind of you to say.
> 
> 
> I am so glad that you were able to make it today. Yeah, know all about the dog run. Well that is what good moms do, right?
> Thanks Icecreamom! Yes, I agree Nick is adorable. Normally wouldn't post pic after pic of the same outfit but he was so cute in all of them that I couldn't leave one out. I love the one where he is about to pounce on my hand because I have the ball and am not throwing it like I am supposed to.
> 
> 
> Thank you Sammi. That was one of the first things that we did when we moved in here. We had built-in bookselves made in 2 of the rooms.


 
Yes, thats what good moms do.  I love the pic of Nick jumping for the ball, too cute!  He does love his ball.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

05_sincere said:


> Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
> Express jeans and top
> No Name Blazer
> Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)



Oh damn!! What a beauty!! Love those P Plato in patent red! I'm jealous! Love your outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing



Fab! Your Rouge Biancas are TDF!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Yes, thats what good moms do.  I love the pic of Nick jumping for the ball, too cute!  He does love his ball.


 I know, lol. I had to include it. He is obsessed with the ball. First thing he did yesterday when I came home to feed and walk the dogs was to bring the ball outside while he went potty, just in case I forgot to play with him.


----------



## phiphi

i am so behind, i apologize if i missed anyone!



carlinha said:


> wow all you ladies look amazing!!!!
> 
> my first year wedding anniversary was last week and DH and i celebrated with a nice dinner out... this is what i wore:
> Dress: Haute Hippie Blue Ruffled Silk dress
> Earrings: Pookie and Pierre from etsy.com
> Clutch: McQueen eel knuckle duster
> Bracelet: Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC
> Shoes: Louboutin coral Discolilou



*C* - i love this whole look and how you combined the colours. you look spectacular as always. happy anniversary again, and lots of love to you and DH.



Hipployta said:


> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago/QUOTE]
> 
> *hippolyta* - i really love your dresses - amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> fieryfashionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wore my navy lace Arita (DVF) for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC) aaaand I broke out my oxblood glitter ron rons, yay!   The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the dress! you look SO beautiful *M*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamidee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was running late as usual so had to do bathroom pics, but this was the daf's trial run and my attempt at casual thursdays. Tshirt dress FTW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> chanel*liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> at a party i threw last week
> N 299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *chanel* - so chic. you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm getting back into the CL's - Yippie!  Today we had interviews at work so wanted to step it up a little for the applicants.
> 
> Sweater: no name (if I could find it in every color I would buy it - but I don't remember where I bought it)
> 
> Dress: Lafayette 148 (the Bay Fasion Vault find)
> 
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> I look fat but at least there is 30 lbs less of me!  I have a feeling that my kids will be with me always -  in more ways than one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beagly! hush! you don't look fat! you look fantastic in red!!!
> 
> 
> 
> nakedmosher2of3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is looking fabulous!! It's been a while since I posted ...
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Bangle and Scarf
> Purple Laminato 85mm Ron Rons
> 
> Horrible photo ... I need to work out a better place to take these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you look amazing! and you need to post more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> cts900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for fall! First time this season I have worn my flannel NS .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it _is_ love!! you look wonderful dear *C*!
Click to expand...


----------



## phiphi

roussel said:


> Wearing Rouge Biancas with Missoni for Tarjay clothing



*R* - the dress looks amazing. the rouge biancas are a perfect pairing!



Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> Trench: Burberry
> Top: ASOS
> Trousers: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga Part Time
> Booties: black patent/nappa Esoteri



*elsie* - this is a perfect autumn look. very classic and elegant!



05_sincere said:


> Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
> Express jeans and top
> No Name Blazer
> Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)



love the colours in your outfit!!!



megt10 said:


> Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.



stunning, *meg*!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> out for dinner with some girlfriends, I was so excited it was the first really cold night i could wear my furry boots



adorable!



megt10 said:


> We are home briefly between services to walk and feed the dogs. Thought I might multi task as well and post what I am wearing, lol. The skirt is White House Black Market, the top is classiques entier, the belt not sure got it at Nordstrom I took it off a mannequin, lol. The shoes are No Prive Python 120. Of course Nick. I told you he was ball obsessed. Had to post all the pics because Nick was just too cute.



you and nick are just too cute. love this outfit *meg*! another pretty post!


----------



## kvjohns614

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out for dinner with some girlfriends, I was so excited it was the first really cold night i could wear my furry boots!


 
So perfect for winter! LOVE!



megt10 said:


> We are home briefly between services to walk and feed the dogs. Thought I might multi task as well and post what I am wearing, lol. The skirt is White House Black Market, the top is classiques entier, the belt not sure got it at Nordstrom I took it off a mannequin, lol. The shoes are No Prive Python 120. Of course Nick. I told you he was ball obsessed. Had to post all the pics because Nick was just too cute.


 
Beautiful outfit, Nick is so cute, the picture of him jumping for the ball is priceless!


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> it _is_ love!! you look wonderful dear *C*!



Thank you my sweetest friend.  I miss you! 




megt10 said:


> We are home briefly between services to walk and feed the dogs. Thought I might multi task as well and post what I am wearing, lol. The skirt is White House Black Market, the top is classiques entier, the belt not sure got it at Nordstrom I took it off a mannequin, lol. The shoes are No Prive Python 120. Of course Nick. I told you he was ball obsessed. Had to post all the pics because Nick was just too cute.



I love _every little detail_ of this look.  Fabulous! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> out for dinner with some girlfriends, I was so excited it was the first really cold night i could wear my furry boots!



Love your boots!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for the sweet comments! 


Out to dinner with the girls yesterday:
















Tunic: vintage DVF
Earrings: no brand
Belt: Fendi
Cuff: vintage
Ring: Bijou Brigitte
Black skinnies: Etam
Esoteri booties


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with the girls yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic: vintage DVF
> Earrings: no brand
> Belt: Fendi
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: Bijou Brigitte
> Black skinnies: Etam
> Esoteri booties



That belt is flippin' AWESOME!  You look utterly fabulous.


----------



## cts900

Just a repeat of my Maeve for Anthro dress, this time paired with a cardi and Olive LGs for work:


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you sweet *cts*!

You like amazing yourself; LOVE the dress!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> i am so behind, i apologize if i missed anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> *C* - i love this whole look and how you combined the colours. you look spectacular as always. happy anniversary again, and lots of love to you and DH.
> 
> 
> 
> Hipployta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago/QUOTE]
> 
> *hippolyta* - i really love your dresses - amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> love the dress! you look SO beautiful *M*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *chanel* - so chic. you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> beagly! hush! you don't look fat! you look fantastic in red!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look amazing! and you need to post more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> it _is_ love!! you look wonderful dear *C*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you phiphi
Click to expand...


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Just a repeat of my Maeve for Anthro dress, this time paired with a cardi and Olive LGs for work:


 Great outfit cts!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Great outfit cts!





Elsie87 said:


> ^Thank you sweet *cts*!
> 
> You like amazing yourself; LOVE the dress!



Thank you both for being so sweet .


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

MikaelaN said:


> Everyone looks fabulous! Our CL ladies have so much style!



Thank you!



BattyBugs said:


> They look cute, like after-ski boots. Are they comfy?



thanks! they actually are very comfortable, and keep my feet very warm! so they are surprisingly practical in cold weather.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> LG!! Love your boots (your LV bag too ). I like this outfit



Thank you!! I love that bag too, I never get sick of the cherries  I am loving your blog by the way.



phiphi said:


> adorable!




thanks girl 



kvjohns614 said:


> So perfect for winter! LOVE!



I agree! So warm  thanks!! 



cts900 said:


> Love your boots!



Thanks *cts*! I lovee all your dresses


----------



## Jönathan

05_sincere said:


> Hello ladies you all look great it's been a while trying to be good..... here is my outfit for work today.....
> Express jeans and top
> No Name Blazer
> Pigalle Plato Red Patent (I was happy to find these again)


Super cute outfit! Love the Pigalle Platos!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Just a repeat of my Maeve for Anthro dress, this time paired with a cardi and Olive LGs for work:



*cts*, Gorgeous!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with the girls yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic: vintage DVF
> Earrings: no brand
> Belt: Fendi
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: Bijou Brigitte
> Black skinnies: Etam
> Esoteri booties


 
I love the tunic! Cute pictures, Elsie.



cts900 said:


> Just a repeat of my Maeve for Anthro dress, this time paired with a cardi and Olive LGs for work:


 
This dress looks perfect, CTS.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

megt10 said:


> Heading to Shul. Dress Ali & Ro, jeweled clutch D&G and the shoes a Balota gold glitter. The Dog is my precious Nick.


 
You look fabulous! After seeing the balotas on you, I just may keep mine. 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> out for dinner with some girlfriends, I was so excited it was the first really cold night i could wear my furry boots!


 
Those boots are gorgeous!



megt10 said:


> We are home briefly between services to walk and feed the dogs. Thought I might multi task as well and post what I am wearing, lol. The skirt is White House Black Market, the top is classiques entier, the belt not sure got it at Nordstrom I took it off a mannequin, lol. The shoes are No Prive Python 120. Of course Nick. I told you he was ball obsessed. Had to post all the pics because Nick was just too cute.


 
You look amazing again!


----------



## cts900

BattyBugs said:


> This dress looks perfect, CTS.



Thank you, my dear *Bat*. 




			
				Jönathan;20106344 said:
			
		

> *cts*, Gorgeous!!



Hello sweet friend.  Thanks .



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks *cts*! I lovee all your dresses



Thanks!  I have always been a dress and skirts kinda gal .


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *R* - the dress looks amazing. the rouge biancas are a perfect pairing!
> 
> 
> 
> *elsie* - this is a perfect autumn look. very classic and elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> love the colours in your outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> stunning, *meg*!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> you and nick are just too cute. love this outfit *meg*! another pretty post!


 Thank you so much Phiphi.


kvjohns614 said:


> So perfect for winter! LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful outfit, Nick is so cute, the picture of him jumping for the ball is priceless!


 Thank you, I love that pic of Nick too. It is so typical of him.


cts900 said:


> Thank you my sweetest friend.  I miss you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love _every little detail_ of this look.  Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your boots!


 Thank you so much CTS, you are always so kind.


glamourgirlnikk said:


> You look fabulous! After seeing the balotas on you, I just may keep mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Those boots are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing again!


 Thanks Glamour! I love the Balotas. They are really easy for me to wear. I have a skinny heel and a wide forefoot so these stay on without slipping and there is enough room up front that my toes don't feel pinched.


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOW, you look phenomenal, *cts!*

*Elsie,* I'd love to have your wardrobe!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with the girls yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic: vintage DVF
> Earrings: no brand
> Belt: Fendi
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: Bijou Brigitte
> Black skinnies: Etam
> Esoteri booties


 Awesome outfit, you look fabulous!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Just a repeat of my Maeve for Anthro dress, this time paired with a cardi and Olive LGs for work:


 I love everything about your outfit CTS, you look beautiful and I love the colors in your dress.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> I love everything about your outfit CTS, you look beautiful and I love the colors in your dress.



Thank you, sweetheart.  I have worn it twice and I love to stare at the pattern.  It is sooooo pretty IRL.



Dukeprincess said:


> WOW, you look phenomenal, *cts!*



Thank you, hot stuff .


----------



## aoqtpi

So... it's already started snowing here, which means my CLs get very infrequent wear. And usually when I do manage to pull out a pair, they're my trusty Piros:









I'm super into the equestrian look lately!

The other week I downed a few Grey Goose shots which kept me warm enough to take my red patent Ron Rons out for a spin


----------



## jamidee

aoqtpi said:


> So... it's already started snowing here, which means my CLs get very infrequent wear. And usually when I do manage to pull out a pair, they're my trusty Piros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super into the equestrian look lately!
> 
> The other week I downed a few Grey Goose shots which kept me warm enough to take my red patent Ron Rons out for a spin


Love the piros!! did you go tts? I want some so badly!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with the girls yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic: vintage DVF
> Earrings: no brand
> Belt: Fendi
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: Bijou Brigitte
> Black skinnies: Etam
> Esoteri booties


 wow you look awesome!


----------



## beagly911

aoqtpi said:


> So... it's already started snowing here, which means my CLs get very infrequent wear. And usually when I do manage to pull out a pair, they're my trusty Piros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super into the equestrian look lately!
> 
> The other week I downed a few Grey Goose shots which kept me warm enough to take my red patent Ron Rons out for a spin


Wonderful cold weather pairing...The ron rons with the dress are incredible!


----------



## chanel*liz

Casual sunday..


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Forgot to post these, 

*Yesterday afternoon getting my nails done:*
*Top: Forever21
Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch
Bag (not pictured): LV Neverfull in Damier Ebene*




















*Yesterday evening for dinner:*
*Blazer: Zara
Skirt: BCBG Max Azria
Belt: Bebe*


----------



## heiress-ox

LouboutinHottie said:


> Forgot to post these,
> 
> *Yesterday afternoon getting my nails done:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yesterday evening for dinner:*



definitely the best dressed highschooler i've seen, your outfits are so cute and you make me need a pair of 100mm heels, 140 is not practical for everyday casual all the time lol! I love that off the shoulder sweater in the first pics, any info on it?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

heiress-ox said:


> definitely the best dressed highschooler i've seen, your outfits are so cute and you make me need a pair of 100mm heels, 140 is not practical for everyday casual all the time lol! I love that off the shoulder sweater in the first pics, any info on it?



LOL thank you  that top is from Forever21.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

heiress-ox said:


> definitely the best dressed highschooler i've seen, your outfits are so cute and you make me need a pair of 100mm heels, 140 is not practical for everyday casual all the time lol! I love that off the shoulder sweater in the first pics, any info on it?



I just added everything that I'm wearing in my first post.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Casual sunday..


 I love your casual look Liz! You look incredible. Those boots are really nice. I think boots will be my next purchase.


----------



## megt10

LouboutinHottie said:


> Forgot to post these,
> 
> *Yesterday afternoon getting my nails done:*
> *Top: Forever21*
> *Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch*
> *Bag (not pictured): LV Neverfull in Damier Ebene*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yesterday evening for dinner:*
> *Blazer: Zara*
> *Skirt: BCBG Max Azria*
> *Belt: Bebe*


 You are totally gorgeous! I love all your looks and those jeans look so good on you.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> So... it's already started snowing here, which means my CLs get very infrequent wear. And usually when I do manage to pull out a pair, they're my trusty Piros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super into the equestrian look lately!
> 
> The other week I downed a few Grey Goose shots which kept me warm enough to take my red patent Ron Rons out for a spin


 I love both your looks and those boots are just perfect!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with the girls yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic: vintage DVF
> Earrings: no brand
> Belt: Fendi
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: Bijou Brigitte
> Black skinnies: Etam
> Esoteri booties


 
I love that dress



cts900 said:


> Just a repeat of my Maeve for Anthro dress, this time paired with a cardi and Olive LGs for work:


 
You look great!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LouboutinHottie said:


> Forgot to post these,
> 
> *Yesterday afternoon getting my nails done:*
> *Top: Forever21
> Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch
> Bag (not pictured): LV Neverfull in Damier Ebene*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yesterday evening for dinner:*
> *Blazer: Zara
> Skirt: BCBG Max Azria
> Belt: Bebe*




oh! Love your style! And specially the color of your first pair!!


----------



## shorty_

beautiful


----------



## laurenam

All of you ladies look so gorgeous!


----------



## Louboufan

Love the boots!


LamborghiniGirl said:


> out for dinner with some girlfriends, I was so excited it was the first really cold night i could wear my furry boots!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Forgot to post these,
> 
> *Yesterday afternoon getting my nails done:*
> *Top: Forever21
> Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch
> Bag (not pictured): LV Neverfull in Damier Ebene*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yesterday evening for dinner:*
> *Blazer: Zara
> Skirt: BCBG Max Azria
> Belt: Bebe*



Love these looks! And the clothes fit you so well! Very flattering.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

megt10 said:


> You are totally gorgeous! I love all your looks and those jeans look so good on you.





CRISPEDROSA said:


> oh! Love your style! And specially the color of your first pair!!





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love these looks! And the clothes fit you so well! Very flattering.



 all so very much!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out for dinner with some girlfriends, I was so excited it was the first really cold night i could wear my furry boots!



I've been too lazy to post this since I saw ur pic, but those toundras look FABULOUS!!! I also love your speedy cherries.


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> Casual sunday..


you look really cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

LouboutinHottie said:


> Forgot to post these,
> 
> *Yesterday afternoon getting my nails done:*
> *Top: Forever21
> Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch
> Bag (not pictured): LV Neverfull in Damier Ebene*
> 
> *Yesterday evening for dinner:*
> *Blazer: Zara
> Skirt: BCBG Max Azria
> Belt: Bebe*


you look great! love the outfit at the nail salon.


----------



## hunniesochic

aoqtpi said:


> So... it's already started snowing here, which means my CLs get very infrequent wear. And usually when I do manage to pull out a pair, they're my trusty Piros:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super into the equestrian look lately!
> 
> The other week I downed a few Grey Goose shots which kept me warm enough to take my red patent Ron Rons out for a spin


snowing already?! cut you still look great!


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with the girls yesterday:
> 
> Tunic: vintage DVF
> Earrings: no brand
> Belt: Fendi
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: Bijou Brigitte
> Black skinnies: Etam
> Esoteri booties


stunning & love the pop of colors!


----------



## hunniesochic

cts900 said:


> Just a repeat of my Maeve for Anthro dress, this time paired with a cardi and Olive LGs for work:


 must be fun waking up for work everyday!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

hunniesochic said:


> you look great! love the outfit at the nail salon.



thank you


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies, you all look amazing!!!! gorgeous outfits!!!

I finally had a chance to wear some Loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine. 

Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks






wearing More of Me maternity dress, watersnake ADs and cobalt blue Celine Mini luggage.


----------



## jamidee

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing!!!! gorgeous outfits!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear some Loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine.
> 
> Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing More of Me maternity dress, watersnake ADs and cobalt blue Celine Mini luggage.



Wow you are sooo adorable!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

ok this is from about a couple weeks ago.
*Blazer: Zara
Top: Forever21
Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch
Purse: LV
Shoes: Black Patent Ron Rons*













This is about a month ago
*Top: Forever21
Jeans: Abercombie & Fitch
Purse: LV
Shoes: Amethyste Suede Ron Rons*









K my face looks really funny here, but you can see the outfit at least. Yesterday morning for brunch.
*Blazer: Zara
Skirt: Forever21
Belt: Bebe
Purse: LV
Shoes: Amethyste Suede Ron Rons*








Funny face again LOL


----------



## heiress-ox

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing!!!! gorgeous outfits!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear some Loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine.
> 
> Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing More of Me maternity dress, watersnake ADs and cobalt blue Celine Mini luggage.



You look amazing, I love the pairing


----------



## heiress-ox

LouboutinHottie said:


> ok this is from about a couple weeks ago.
> *Blazer: Zara
> Top: Forever21
> Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch
> Purse: LV
> Shoes: Black Patent Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about a month ago
> *Top: Forever21
> Jeans: Abercombie & Fitch
> Purse: LV
> Shoes: Amethyste Suede Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K my face looks really funny here, but you can see the outfit at least. Yesterday morning for brunch.
> *Blazer: Zara
> Skirt: Forever21
> Belt: Bebe
> Purse: LV
> Shoes: Amethyste Suede Ron Rons*



you look great,* M*, I love your style (its similar to mine lol) and those jeans fit you so nicely!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

heiress-ox said:


> you look great,* M*, I love your style (its similar to mine lol) and those jeans fit you so nicely!



thank you!


----------



## chloe speaks

ME
tshirt dress - American Apparel in persimmon
belt - vintage & DIY
bag - Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Anthra
shoes - *Rouge Patent Biancas*

DD
dress - Flo & Me lt. blue and gray stripe
leggings - Land's End
shoes - Water Shoes *Fuschia Patent* (favorite!)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chloe speaks said:


> ME
> tshirt dress - American Apparel in persimmon
> belt - vintage & DIY
> bag - Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Anthra
> shoes - *Rouge Patent Biancas*
> 
> DD
> dress - Flo & Me lt. blue and gray stripe
> leggings - Land's End
> shoes - Water Shoes *Fuschia Patent* (favorite!)



You look fab!


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing!!!! gorgeous outfits!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear some Loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine.
> 
> Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing More of Me maternity dress, watersnake ADs and cobalt blue Celine Mini luggage.


 
Lovely!


----------



## beagly911

LouboutinHottie said:


> ok this is from about a couple weeks ago.
> *Blazer: Zara*
> *Top: Forever21*
> *Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch*
> *Purse: LV*
> *Shoes: Black Patent Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about a month ago
> *Top: Forever21*
> *Jeans: Abercombie & Fitch*
> *Purse: LV*
> *Shoes: Amethyste Suede Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K my face looks really funny here, but you can see the outfit at least. Yesterday morning for brunch.
> *Blazer: Zara*
> *Skirt: Forever21*
> *Belt: Bebe*
> *Purse: LV*
> *Shoes: Amethyste Suede Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny face again LOL


 
Fabulous outfits!   You are a hottie!!!  hehe


----------



## beagly911

chloe speaks said:


> ME
> tshirt dress - American Apparel in persimmon
> belt - vintage & DIY
> bag - Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Anthra
> shoes - *Rouge Patent Biancas*
> 
> DD
> dress - Flo & Me lt. blue and gray stripe
> leggings - Land's End
> shoes - Water Shoes *Fuschia Patent* (favorite!)


 
Beautiful!  Your DD is precious!


----------



## beagly911

Out running errands today
Sweater: INC
Jeans: Levi skinny
Shoes: Nude patent VP's


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> So... it's already started snowing here, which means my CLs get very infrequent wear. And usually when I do manage to pull out a pair, they're my trusty Piros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super into the equestrian look lately!
> 
> The other week I downed a few Grey Goose shots which kept me warm enough to take my red patent Ron Rons out for a spin


 
Love the Piros and the red patent, Aoqtpi. Very cute outfits, too.


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> Out running errands today
> Sweater: INC
> Jeans: Levi skinny
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's



You look fab!! I don't know how you wear heels running errands. My heels are not "errand" heels, rather "get drinks with the girls and stand NOT WALK for long period of times...oh god I hope my legs look hot in these" heels.


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> Casual sunday..


 
Love the boots.



LouboutinHottie said:


> Forgot to post these,
> 
> *Yesterday afternoon getting my nails done:*
> *Top: Forever21*
> *Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch*
> *Bag (not pictured): LV Neverfull in Damier Ebene*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yesterday evening for dinner:*
> *Blazer: Zara*
> *Skirt: BCBG Max Azria*
> *Belt: Bebe*


 
Cute!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing!!!! gorgeous outfits!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear some Loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine.
> 
> Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing More of Me maternity dress, watersnake ADs and cobalt blue Celine Mini luggage.


 
You look adorable, Dezy.


----------



## BattyBugs

LouboutinHottie said:


> ok this is from about a couple weeks ago.
> *Blazer: Zara*
> *Top: Forever21*
> *Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch*
> *Purse: LV*
> *Shoes: Black Patent Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about a month ago
> *Top: Forever21*
> *Jeans: Abercombie & Fitch*
> *Purse: LV*
> *Shoes: Amethyste Suede Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K my face looks really funny here, but you can see the outfit at least. Yesterday morning for brunch.
> *Blazer: Zara*
> *Skirt: Forever21*
> *Belt: Bebe*
> *Purse: LV*
> *Shoes: Amethyste Suede Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny face again LOL


 
Love the shoe colors with the different outfits.


----------



## BattyBugs

chloe speaks said:


> ME
> tshirt dress - American Apparel in persimmon
> belt - vintage & DIY
> bag - Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Anthra
> shoes - *Rouge Patent Biancas*
> 
> DD
> dress - Flo & Me lt. blue and gray stripe
> leggings - Land's End
> shoes - Water Shoes *Fuschia Patent* (favorite!)


 
Nice outfit! Your daughter is adorable. I love how she is posing with you.


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Out running errands today
> Sweater: INC
> Jeans: Levi skinny
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's


 
Very nice, Beagly!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing!!!! gorgeous outfits!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear some Loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine.
> 
> Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing More of Me maternity dress, watersnake ADs and cobalt blue Celine Mini luggage.


 Gorgeous as always. I love those shoes!


----------



## megt10

chloe speaks said:


> ME
> tshirt dress - American Apparel in persimmon
> belt - vintage & DIY
> bag - Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Anthra
> shoes - *Rouge Patent Biancas*
> 
> DD
> dress - Flo & Me lt. blue and gray stripe
> leggings - Land's End
> shoes - Water Shoes *Fuschia Patent* (favorite!)


 
What a great pic! Your DD is adorable and I love both your shoes.


----------



## myu3160

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing!!!! gorgeous outfits!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear some Loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine.
> 
> Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing More of Me maternity dress, watersnake ADs and cobalt blue Celine Mini luggage.



*dezynrbaglaydee* you look amazing and cute with the baby bump!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Out running errands today
> Sweater: INC
> Jeans: Levi skinny
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's


 You look HOT Beagly! So glad that you are back in your heels.


----------



## myu3160

chloe speaks said:


> ME
> tshirt dress - American Apparel in persimmon
> belt - vintage & DIY
> bag - Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Anthra
> shoes - *Rouge Patent Biancas*
> 
> DD
> dress - Flo & Me lt. blue and gray stripe
> leggings - Land's End
> shoes - Water Shoes *Fuschia Patent* (favorite!)


Love this! Your daughter is so cute!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BattyBugs said:


> Cute!





BattyBugs said:


> Love the shoe colors with the different outfits.


----------



## dbeth

Can't keep up with you gals!




chanel*liz said:


> Casual sunday..



Love this look Chaneliz!!! Are those the boots you got at SCP?! Love them!




LouboutinHottie said:


> Forgot to post these,
> 
> *Yesterday afternoon getting my nails done:*
> *Top: Forever21
> Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch
> Bag (not pictured): LV Neverfull in Damier Ebene*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yesterday evening for dinner:*
> *Blazer: Zara
> Skirt: BCBG Max Azria
> Belt: Bebe*



You look hot in skinny jeans!!!!!!!!!!  Love the color of your CL---what style are those?




beagly911 said:


> Out running errands today
> Sweater: INC
> Jeans: Levi skinny
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's



Looking good beagley!! Show twins on the nude VP's!  Love them---they go with everything.




aoqtpi said:


> So... it's already started snowing here, which means my CLs get very infrequent wear. And usually when I do manage to pull out a pair, they're my trusty Piros:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super into the equestrian look lately!
> 
> The other week I downed a few Grey Goose shots which kept me warm enough to take my red patent Ron Rons out for a spin



Wowzers! Cute dress and the color of your Ron Rons are gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dbeth said:


> You look hot in skinny jeans!!!!!!!!!!  Love the color of your CL---what style are those?



Thank you! Those are the Turquoise Square Suede Fifis!


----------



## Jönathan

*Hottie,* Super cute outfits! Love your style!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Jönathan;20115988 said:
			
		

> Hottie, Super cute outfits! Love your style!



thank you so much jonathan!


----------



## laurenam

I guess I don't know where I have been, but I did not know you were pregnant. You look so beautiful! Congratulations to you and your husband!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing!!!! gorgeous outfits!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear some Loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine.
> 
> Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing More of Me maternity dress, watersnake ADs and cobalt blue Celine Mini luggage.


----------



## r6girl2005

Everyone here is looking fabulous! Here is my outfit today, sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.

Forever 21 leggings and jacket
No name tunic and belt
Lady Peep Spikes!


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> Love the piros!! did you go tts? I want some so badly!



Thanks! I did! They fit really well. I've been tempted by a 36.5 pair on eBay but I think they'll be waayyyy too big.



beagly911 said:


> Wonderful cold weather pairing...The ron rons with the dress are incredible!



 Thank you!



hunniesochic said:


> snowing already?! cut you still look great!



Yeah, boyfriend says it'll likely start snowing this week  I need to get my snow tires on ASAP!



dbeth said:


> Wowzers! Cute dress and the color of your Ron Rons are gorgeous!



Thank you so much!

I hope I didn't miss anyone! This thread moves to quickly!


----------



## Jönathan

r6girl2005 said:


> Everyone here is looking fabulous! Here is my outfit today, sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.
> 
> Forever 21 leggings and jacket
> No name tunic and belt
> Lady Peep Spikes!



r6girl, So cute!!


----------



## indypup

Good lord, I am so behind.  I really hate to do a blanket statement, but everyone really and truly looks fabulous!

From last Friday before heading out to the airport

Madewell dress
J. Crew belt/necklace
red patent Very Very


----------



## Jönathan

indypup said:


> Good lord, I am so behind.  I really hate to do a blanket statement, but everyone really and truly looks fabulous!
> 
> From last Friday before heading out to the airport
> 
> Madewell dress
> J. Crew belt/necklace
> red patent Very Very



*indy,* Such a cute outfit! 

You look adorable!


----------



## hunniesochic

indypup said:


> Good lord, I am so behind.  I really hate to do a blanket statement, but everyone really and truly looks fabulous!
> 
> From last Friday before heading out to the airport
> 
> Madewell dress
> J. Crew belt/necklace
> red patent Very Very


very cute


----------



## hunniesochic

beagly911 said:


> Out running errands today
> Sweater: INC
> Jeans: Levi skinny
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's


love the nude on you.


----------



## hunniesochic

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, you all look amazing!!!! Gorgeous outfits!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear some loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine.
> 
> Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks
> 
> 
> Wearing more of me maternity dress, watersnake ads and cobalt blue celine mini luggage.


love love love!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

chloe speaks said:


> ME
> tshirt dress - American Apparel in persimmon
> belt - vintage & DIY
> bag - Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Anthra
> shoes - *Rouge Patent Biancas*
> 
> DD
> dress - Flo & Me lt. blue and gray stripe
> leggings - Land's End
> shoes - Water Shoes *Fuschia Patent* (favorite!)


 
yay shoe twin!!! DD looks so cute!!!!



beagly911 said:


> Lovely!


 
thank you!!!!! your outfit for running errands is pretty fab! 




BattyBugs said:


> You look adorable, Dezy.


 
thank you Batty! 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous as always. I love those shoes!


 
thank you so much!!!! they are one of my favorites too! 



myu3160 said:


> *dezynrbaglaydee* you look amazing and cute with the baby bump!!


 
thank you so sweet! 



laurenam said:


> I guess I don't know where I have been, but I did not know you were pregnant. You look so beautiful! Congratulations to you and your husband!!


 
awww thank you so much!!!!! 



r6girl2005 said:


> Everyone here is looking fabulous! Here is my outfit today, sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.
> 
> Forever 21 leggings and jacket
> No name tunic and belt
> Lady Peep Spikes!


 
thank you! love your Lady Peeps!!!!



indypup said:


> Good lord, I am so behind. I really hate to do a blanket statement, but everyone really and truly looks fabulous!
> 
> From last Friday before heading out to the airport
> 
> Madewell dress
> J. Crew belt/necklace
> red patent Very Very


 
love the dress!!!!



hunniesochic said:


> love love love!


 
thank you hunnie!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks! I did! They fit really well. I've been tempted by a 36.5 pair on eBay but I think they'll be waayyyy too big.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, boyfriend says it'll likely start snowing this week  I need to get my snow tires on ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> I hope I didn't miss anyone! This thread moves to quickly!



Snow tires!?!? Over here, we stick to swamp tires. 


I kid. there's no such thing as swamp tires.. that's what we use our peros for.


----------



## beagly911

hunniesochic said:


> love the nude on you.


 
Thank you hunnie



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> yay shoe twin!!! DD looks so cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!! your outfit for running errands is pretty fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Batty!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!!!! they are one of my favorites too!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> awww thank you so much!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! love your Lady Peeps!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the dress!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you hunnie!!!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## cts900

indypup said:


> Good lord, I am so behind. I really hate to do a blanket statement, but everyone really and truly looks fabulous!
> 
> From last Friday before heading out to the airport
> 
> Madewell dress
> J. Crew belt/necklace
> red patent Very Very


 
The color of your dress is AH-mazing!



r6girl2005 said:


> Everyone here is looking fabulous! Here is my outfit today, sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.
> 
> Forever 21 leggings and jacket
> No name tunic and belt
> Lady Peep Spikes!


 
You look killer. I want that belt! 



beagly911 said:


> Out running errands today
> Sweater: INC
> Jeans: Levi skinny
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's


 
What a perfect nude for you!



chloe speaks said:


> ME
> tshirt dress - American Apparel in persimmon
> belt - vintage & DIY
> bag - Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Anthra
> shoes - *Rouge Patent Biancas*
> 
> DD
> dress - Flo & Me lt. blue and gray stripe
> leggings - Land's End
> shoes - Water Shoes *Fuschia Patent* (favorite!)


 
You both look beyond lovely. Precious. 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing!!!! gorgeous outfits!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear some Loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine.
> 
> Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks


 
I have soooooooooooo been waiting to see this! You do not have any idea just how beautiful you are!!!!!



hunniesochic said:


> must be fun waking up for work everyday!


 


glamourgirlnikk said:


> You look great!


 
Thank you both ladies! Getting up each day is certainly easier when these are in my closet wiating for me . 



chanel*liz said:


> Casual sunday..


 
Very pretty!



aoqtpi said:


> So... it's already started snowing here, which means my CLs get very infrequent wear. And usually when I do manage to pull out a pair, they're my trusty Piros:


 
Your body is outrageous. You look great, hun.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> I have soooooooooooo been waiting to see this! You do not have any idea just how beautiful you are!!!!!


 
*C, *You just got me all teary-eyed! Thank you so much! More to come this weekend!


----------



## heiress-ox

r6girl2005 said:


> Everyone here is looking fabulous! Here is my outfit today, sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.
> 
> Forever 21 leggings and jacket
> No name tunic and belt
> Lady Peep Spikes!



cute outfit, i absolutely love your LP spikes!




indypup said:


> Good lord, I am so behind.  I really hate to do a blanket statement, but everyone really and truly looks fabulous!
> 
> From last Friday before heading out to the airport
> 
> Madewell dress
> J. Crew belt/necklace
> red patent Very Very



this outfit is so well put together, i love the colour of the dress & the very very's are so cute, i've never seen them modelled before!


----------



## jenayb

indypup said:


> Good lord, I am so behind. I really hate to do a blanket statement, but everyone really and truly looks fabulous!
> 
> From last Friday before heading out to the airport
> 
> Madewell dress
> J. Crew belt/necklace
> red patent Very Very


----------



## chloe speaks

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing!!!! gorgeous outfits!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear some Loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine.
> 
> Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks
> 
> 
> wearing More of Me maternity dress, watersnake ADs and cobalt blue Celine Mini luggage.


lovely pairing, esp. w/ baby bump 



LouboutinHottie said:


> ok this is from about a couple weeks ago.
> *Blazer: Zara*
> *Top: Forever21*
> *Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch*
> *Purse: LV*
> *Shoes: Black Patent Ron Rons*


 love your classic white jacket outfit. makes me want to run out to Zara and buy one to pair with my perpetual stripey shirts! 


beagly911 said:


> Out running errands today
> Sweater: INC
> Jeans: Levi skinny
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's


great way to dress up a casual outfit beagly!



r6girl2005 said:


> Everyone here is looking fabulous! Here is my outfit today, sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.
> 
> Forever 21 leggings and jacket
> No name tunic and belt
> Lady Peep Spikes!


 great outfit!  Lady Peep Spikes make you look like it's a million bucks!



indypup said:


> Good lord, I am so behind. I really hate to do a blanket statement, but everyone really and truly looks fabulous!
> 
> From last Friday before heading out to the airport
> 
> Madewell dress
> J. Crew belt/necklace
> red patent Very Very


gorgeous colors on you indy - I am dying to get a pair of CLs in just that red patent...called Cerise, am I right?


----------



## stilly

indypup said:


> Good lord, I am so behind.  I really hate to do a blanket statement, but everyone really and truly looks fabulous!
> 
> From last Friday before heading out to the airport
> 
> Madewell dress
> J. Crew belt/necklace
> red patent Very Very


 
Love the outfit and CLs* indypup*!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Out running errands today
> Sweater: INC
> Jeans: Levi skinny
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's


 
Love the skinny jeans & nude VPs* beagly*!!!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

LouboutinHottie said:


> ok this is from about a couple weeks ago.
> *Blazer: Zara*
> *Top: Forever21*
> *Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch*
> *Purse: LV*
> *Shoes: Black Patent Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about a month ago
> *Top: Forever21*
> *Jeans: Abercombie & Fitch*
> *Purse: LV*
> *Shoes: Amethyste Suede Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K my face looks really funny here, but you can see the outfit at least. Yesterday morning for brunch.
> *Blazer: Zara*
> *Skirt: Forever21*
> *Belt: Bebe*
> *Purse: LV*
> *Shoes: Amethyste Suede Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny face again LOL


 
I love you outfits and Ron Rons *LouboutinHottie*!!! 
You look amazing in the skirts and jeans!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

r6girl2005 said:


> Everyone here is looking fabulous! Here is my outfit today, sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.
> 
> Forever 21 leggings and jacket
> No name tunic and belt
> Lady Peep Spikes!



Cute outfit!



indypup said:


> Good lord, I am so behind.  I really hate to do a blanket statement, but everyone really and truly looks fabulous!
> 
> From last Friday before heading out to the airport
> 
> Madewell dress
> J. Crew belt/necklace
> red patent Very Very



Love your blue dress!


----------



## BellaShoes

*dezy*.... you are too fabulous for words... so I am just going to watch in awe


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> The color of your dress is AH-mazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You look killer. I want that belt!
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect nude for you!
> 
> 
> 
> You both look beyond lovely. Precious.
> 
> 
> 
> I have soooooooooooo been waiting to see this! You do not have any idea just how beautiful you are!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both ladies! Getting up each day is certainly easier when these are in my closet wiating for me .
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Your body is outrageous. You look great, hun.


 
Thank you, I love this nude!



chloe speaks said:


> lovely pairing, esp. w/ baby bump
> 
> 
> love your classic white jacket outfit. makes me want to run out to Zara and buy one to pair with my perpetual stripey shirts!
> 
> great way to dress up a casual outfit beagly!
> 
> great outfit!  Lady Peep Spikes make you look like it's a million bucks!
> 
> 
> gorgeous colors on you indy - I am dying to get a pair of CLs in just that red patent...called Cerise, am I right?


 
Thanks so much chloe.



stilly said:


> Love the skinny jeans & nude VPs* beagly*!!!
> You look gorgeous!!!


 
Thanks so much stilly, that says a lot coming from someone so stylish!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am so far behind due to stupid work, but everyone looks FABULOUS!  Keep the awesome outfits coming ladies!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> I love you outfits and Ron Rons *LouboutinHottie*!!!
> You look amazing in the skirts and jeans!!!





chloe speaks said:


> love your classic white jacket outfit. makes me want to run out to Zara and buy one to pair with my perpetual stripey shirts!



Thank you!


----------



## foosy

DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
*Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
*Top*- INC tunic


----------



## beagly911

foosy said:


> DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
> *Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
> *Top*- INC tunic


 
Your DW looks beautiful!  The LP's are go-rghous!!!  Wish her a happy birthday!


----------



## MikaelaN

foosy said:


> DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
> *Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
> *Top*- INC tunic



The LPs look fab on her!


----------



## foosy

beagly911 said:


> Your DW looks beautiful!  The LP's are go-rghous!!!  Wish her a happy birthday!


ty *beagley* and Happy Sukkot!



MikaelaN said:


> The LPs look fab on her!


Thanks *MikaelaN* - I agree


----------



## beagly911

foosy said:


> ty *beagley* and Happy Sukkot!
> 
> 
> Thanks *MikaelaN* - I agree


 
Thank you foosy!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

foosy said:


> DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
> *Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
> *Top*- INC tunic



love this outfit


----------



## DanieC

foosy said:


> DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
> *Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
> *Top*- INC tunic


Wow she looks amazing!


----------



## 9distelle

foosy said:


> DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
> *Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
> *Top*- INC tunic


The LPs look stunning on her!!!
Shoe twins with her!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

chloe speaks said:


> lovely pairing, esp. w/ baby bump


 
thank you!!!!



BellaShoes said:


> *dezy*.... you are too fabulous for words... so I am just going to watch in awe


 
awwww *bella *thank you so much honey!!



Dukeprincess said:


> I am so far behind due to stupid work, but everyone looks FABULOUS! Keep the awesome outfits coming ladies!


 
thank you Duke! 



foosy said:


> DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
> *Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
> *Top*- INC tunic


 
she looks fabulous!


----------



## RedBottomLover

r6girl2005 said:


> Everyone here is looking fabulous! Here is my outfit today, sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.
> 
> Forever 21 leggings and jacket
> No name tunic and belt
> Lady Peep Spikes!


shoe twin! you are definitely rocking the spikes. love it!


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *C, *You just got me all teary-eyed! Thank you so much! *More to come this weekend*!


 
I will be keeping an eye out! :kiss:


----------



## cts900

foosy said:


> DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
> *Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
> *Top*- INC tunic


 
Just down-right lovely.


----------



## chanel*liz

foosy said:


> DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
> *Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
> *Top*- INC tunic


 
sexy!


----------



## heiress-ox

foosy said:


> DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
> *Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
> *Top*- INC tunic



your DW looks amazing, I hope she had a fabulous birthday!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hey ladies, just some rand-o work shots  excuse the bathroom...there's no mirrors around here lol

Shoes-Black Kid Simple 85s
Shirt and skirt-Lafayette 148
Belt-Hermes
Scarf-Urban Outfitters find


----------



## archiegirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, you all look amazing!!!! gorgeous outfits!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear some Loubies yesterday at a baby shower for a friend of mine.
> 
> Here are me and baby bump at 23 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing More of Me maternity dress, watersnake ADs and cobalt blue Celine Mini luggage.




omg!  you are the cutest mommy-to-be!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey ladies, just some rand-o work shots  excuse the bathroom...there's no mirrors around here lol
> 
> Shoes-Black Kid Simple 85s
> Shirt and skirt-Lafayette 148
> Belt-Hermes
> Scarf-Urban Outfitters find



You look fabulous! And I love your belt  Great outfit for work.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

foosy said:


> DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
> *Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
> *Top*- INC tunic



Wow! You are killing me! I am waiting for a shoes like these!! Hope tomorrow!! LOL


----------



## megt10

Heading out to dinner and I am wearing my new Glitter Bambou for the first time. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Fendi.


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Heading out to dinner and I am wearing my new Glitter Bambou for the first time. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Fendi.




I love the bambou on you! They aren't as chunky as I thought and look great on your feet!


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> Heading out to dinner and I am wearing my new Glitter Bambou for the first time. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Fendi.


 
gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Heading out to dinner and I am wearing my new Glitter Bambou for the first time. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Fendi.



I love them on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish, wish, wish I could pull those off!  You look utterly fantastic, my friend.  



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey ladies, just some rand-o work shots  excuse the bathroom...there's no mirrors around here lol
> 
> Shoes-Black Kid Simple 85s
> Shirt and skirt-Lafayette 148
> Belt-Hermes
> Scarf-Urban Outfitters find



Your belt is heavenly.


----------



## foosy

You all look amazing all the time. Sometime I wonder how you pull this off. I want to thank you all for being such an inspiration.



*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> love this outfit


Thanks *SPOILED !*



DanieC said:


> Wow she looks amazing!


Thank you *DanieC!*



9distelle said:


> The LPs look stunning on her!!!
> Shoe twins with her!


Thanks *9distelle* - they are definitely an eye catcher. 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> she looks fabulous!


Thank you *dez*!



cts900 said:


> Just down-right lovely.


Thank you *cts*!



chanel*liz said:


> sexy!


*liz*, your pictures in this forum have been defining sexy. Coming from you- this is a huge compliment. Thx!



heiress-ox said:


> your DW looks amazing, I hope she had a fabulous birthday!


Thanks *heiress*. We have been celebrating all week, and still have a party planned for the weekend; she is getting many presents - so I guess it qualifies as 'fabulous'.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow! You are killing me! I am waiting for a shoes like these!! Hope tomorrow!! LOL


Glad to have been an inspiration *CRISPEDROSA*. IMHO, they are one of CL's sexiest shoes - if not THE sexiest one. I am sure you will rock them!


----------



## beagly911

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey ladies, just some rand-o work shots  excuse the bathroom...there's no mirrors around here lol
> 
> Shoes-Black Kid Simple 85s
> Shirt and skirt-Lafayette 148
> Belt-Hermes
> Scarf-Urban Outfitters find


 
Fabulous work look.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Heading out to dinner and I am wearing my new Glitter Bambou for the first time. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Fendi.


 
Lovely meg, the Babbou is WOW!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

megt10 said:


> Heading out to dinner and I am wearing my new Glitter Bambou for the first time. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Fendi.



Wow!! Those Bambou's look fantastic on you! I think your super-duper gorgeous long legs pull them off wonderfully  And the glitter...


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> I love the bambou on you! They aren't as chunky as I thought and look great on your feet!


Thanks Jamiedee, I really like the chunky heel especially for winter. Normally I would wear this shoe with a sweater dress or wool pants but really wanted to start breaking them in. I find that the glitter shoes tend to be a lot stiffer and need more breaking in time. 



chanel*liz said:


> gorgeous!


 Thanks Liz.


cts900 said:


> I love them on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish, wish, wish I could pull those off! You look utterly fantastic, my friend.
> You are so kind CTS! I love them. One thing I noticed is that these are a lot more narrow than my watersnake Bambou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely meg, the Babbou is WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Beagly. I really like the sublte sparkle of these shoes.
> 
> 
> LamborghiniGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Those Bambou's look fantastic on you! I think your super-duper gorgeous long legs pull them off wonderfully  And the glitter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is so nice of you to say LG , I do love the glitter and the color is really unique.
Click to expand...


----------



## Elsie87

*Choco*: You look incredibly chic! 

*Meg*: LOVE the Bambous! You look stunning!


----------



## Elsie87

Faux sheepskin vest: WE
Tunic: La Redoute
Cuff: vintage
Ring: C&A
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Balenciaga City
Boots: Piros


----------



## Hipployta

aoqtpi said:


> Lookin' great! I love that pink dress!


Thank you 



carlinha said:


> you look gorgeous *hipployta*!  my fave are the trashy diva and stop staring dresses!


Two of my favorite companies 



Louboufan said:


> Lovely! You have a gorgeous shape.


Thank you so much



megt10 said:


> Wow, I love all the looks but that 3rd outfit is so hot. You look amazing.



Thank you so much...those clothes are meant to FIT and they will force your shape to comply LOL



BattyBugs said:


> I'm going to check it out, Hipployta. I did order a couple of items from BettyPaige.com.



BettiePageClothing.com right? There are alot of new knockoff companies sneaking around.  Be sure to look around the net because I know I missed a Haute Look sale for Single recently. 



sally.m said:


> Hipployta - i love that stop staring dress, I have never heard of them so i had a look on there www - Stunning, Shame i am in the uk!



Being in the UK isn't a problem. Shipping there is fairly simple but to make it easier I know Deadly Is The Female (http://deadlyisthefemale.com/) in the UK carries Stop Staring, Trashy Diva, Bettie Page, and PinUp Girl Clothing so visit their boutique or website for in UK shopping. 

I love some of the companies y'all have over there like What Katie Did, Kiss Me Deadly, Vivien of Holloway, and Tara Starlet but I hated being stationed there because the exchange rate was like $2.10 to a pound when I lived there. To be honest I still hate the exchange rate



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty meg!
> 
> 
> 
> fiery you look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> fab outfits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> carla, you look amazing! Happy Anniversary!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wow they are gorgeous!!!



Thank you


----------



## Hipployta

phiphi said:


> Hipployta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random photos
> Last Night
> Dress by Single
> Shoe: Python Batik Ron Ron
> 
> A couple of weeks ago hanging out with my Parents at our hotel
> Dress by Trashy Diva
> Shoe: Lady Daf
> 
> Another shot of the avatar outfit
> Dress by Stop Staring
> Shoe: Mago/QUOTE]
> 
> *hippolyta* - i really love your dresses - amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...I'm addicted to dresses LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## sally.m

Hipployta - I will be needing a few dresses for a cruise, I will deffo be looking for something, Thank you xx


----------



## aoqtpi

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey ladies, just some rand-o work shots  excuse the bathroom...there's no mirrors around here lol
> 
> Shoes-Black Kid Simple 85s
> Shirt and skirt-Lafayette 148
> Belt-Hermes
> Scarf-Urban Outfitters find



Very nice! Love the scarf




megt10 said:


> Heading out to dinner and I am wearing my new Glitter Bambou for the first time. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Fendi.



Mmmm glitter 



Elsie87 said:


> Faux sheepskin vest: WE
> Tunic: La Redoute
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: C&A
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga City
> Boots: Piros



Fun outfit!  Piros! I love your BBag too!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> *Choco*: You look incredibly chic!
> 
> *Meg*: LOVE the Bambous! You look stunning!


 Thank you Elsie. 


aoqtpi said:


> Very nice! Love the scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm glitter
> 
> 
> 
> Fun outfit!  Piros! I love your BBag too!


 Thanks so much Aoqtpi


----------



## megt10

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey ladies, just some rand-o work shots  excuse the bathroom...there's no mirrors around here lol
> 
> Shoes-Black Kid Simple 85s
> Shirt and skirt-Lafayette 148
> Belt-Hermes
> Scarf-Urban Outfitters find


 Fabulous outfit! I love the belt.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Faux sheepskin vest: WE
> Tunic: La Redoute
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: C&A
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga City
> Boots: Piros


 I love the whole look. Wow totally cute.


----------



## Hipployta

sally.m said:


> Hipployta - I will be needing a few dresses for a cruise, I will deffo be looking for something, Thank you xx



Also 20th Century Foxy is in the UK http://www.20thcenturyfoxy.com/en/index/a1 Their photo shoots are quite fabulous for seeing the fit of the garment. They carry SS and TD...also local companies like Tara Starlet and one I can't think off. I think Slinky and Missy model for them


----------



## sally.m

Hipployta said:


> Also 20th Century Foxy is in the UK http://www.20thcenturyfoxy.com/en/index/a1 Their photo shoots are quite fabulous for seeing the fit of the garment. They carry SS and TD...also local companies like Tara Starlet and one I can't think off. I think Slinky and Missy model for them


 

Your a sweet, thank you. I have added them to my favourites list so when i have lost a few pounds i can do some ordering!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

archiegirl said:


> omg! you are the cutest mommy-to-be!


 
thank you archie!!!!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey ladies, just some rand-o work shots  excuse the bathroom...there's no mirrors around here lol
> 
> Shoes-Black Kid Simple 85s
> Shirt and skirt-Lafayette 148
> Belt-Hermes
> Scarf-Urban Outfitters find


 
love your scarf!!!



megt10 said:


> Heading out to dinner and I am wearing my new Glitter Bambou for the first time. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Fendi.


 
looking good meg! 



Elsie87 said:


> Faux sheepskin vest: WE
> Tunic: La Redoute
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: C&A
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga City
> Boots: Piros


 
fab fall look elsie!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

LamborghiniGirl said:


> You look fabulous! And I love your belt  Great outfit for work.


 


cts900 said:


> Your belt is heavenly.


 


beagly911 said:


> Fabulous work look.


 


Elsie87 said:


> *Choco*: You look incredibly chic!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Very nice! Love the scarf!


 


megt10 said:


> Fabulous outfit! I love the belt.


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love your scarf!!!!


 
Thanks everyone  you ladies are the best!


----------



## AEGIS

u look classy 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey ladies, just some rand-o work shots  excuse the bathroom...there's no mirrors around here lol
> 
> Shoes-Black Kid Simple 85s
> Shirt and skirt-Lafayette 148
> Belt-Hermes
> Scarf-Urban Outfitters find


----------



## heiress-ox

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey ladies, just some rand-o work shots  excuse the bathroom...there's no mirrors around here lol
> 
> Shoes-Black Kid Simple 85s
> Shirt and skirt-Lafayette 148
> Belt-Hermes
> Scarf-Urban Outfitters find



You look so chic, I love the leopard scarf too!



megt10 said:


> Heading out to dinner and I am wearing my new Glitter Bambou for the first time. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Fendi.



gorgeous, the glitter on those bambous are just so pretty and you pull them off so well!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you archie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love your scarf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> looking good meg!
> 
> 
> 
> fab fall look elsie!!


 Thanks so much Dezy!


heiress-ox said:


> You look so chic, I love the leopard scarf too!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, the glitter on those bambous are just so pretty and you pull them off so well!


 Thank you Heiress, they really are a pretty shoe.


----------



## stilly

foosy said:


> DW, after dinner celebrating her B-day.
> *Shoes*- LP patent with red-tip
> *Top*- INC tunic


 
I love the LPs and the skinny pants!!!
Beautiful!!!


----------



## juicybrat

Christian Louboutin Fifi 100m in turquoise metallic suede


----------



## cts900

juicybrat said:


> Christian Louboutin Fifi 100m in turquoise metallic suede



I love this colorway in the Fifi!



Elsie87 said:


> Faux sheepskin vest: WE
> Tunic: La Redoute
> Cuff: vintage
> Ring: C&A
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Balenciaga City
> Boots: Piros



Honest to goodness, this is the best you have ever looked.  I love everything about this look!  Your cuff is TDF.


----------



## cts900

Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.  

I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:






Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!


----------



## AEGIS

^wow you can really see the difference.  congrats!


----------



## laleeza

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!



Amazing cts!! Congrats on hitting your goal - it takes a lot of willpower and discipline! And it paid off - you look fabulous! 
I love that dress with the belt - super cute!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss. The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal! I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been. You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words. Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!


 You not only look amazing you truly are amazing. Congratulations, I know how hard you have worked to reach this goal. You are such a beautiful inspiration.


----------



## beagly911

juicybrat said:


> Christian Louboutin Fifi 100m in turquoise metallic suede


Fabulous and the pop of color with the Fifi is TDF!!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss. The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal! I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been. You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words. Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!


 
cts, you look gorgeous at any weight but you have inspired me to get those last 25 lbs off.  You look stunning!!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!



you look super cute


----------



## jamidee

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!


I think you look great both ways!! But, congrats on the weight loss! I know you must feel so proud of yourself. I bet you're super sexy!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!



You look absolutely amazing, doll... But you know you have always been stunning - inside and out.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> You look absolutely amazing, doll... But you know you have always been stunning - inside and out.



You are marvelous and I  you.



jamidee said:


> I think you look great both ways!! But, congrats on the weight loss! I know you must feel so proud of yourself. I bet you're super sexy!



Thank you so much!  I do feel really good about myself. 



*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> you look super cute



Thanks, hun!



beagly911 said:


> cts, you look gorgeous at any weight but you have inspired me to get those last 25 lbs off.  You look stunning!!!



If I can offer any inspiration, that is a gift to me.  But I think you are beautiful just as you are!



megt10 said:


> You not only look amazing you truly are amazing. Congratulations, I know how hard you have worked to reach this goal. You are such a beautiful inspiration.



Your encouragement continues to mean so very much to me. 



laleeza said:


> Amazing cts!! Congrats on hitting your goal - it takes a lot of willpower and discipline! And it paid off - you look fabulous!
> I love that dress with the belt - super cute!



Thanks, babe! 



AEGIS said:


> ^wow you can really see the difference.  congrats!



Thank you so very, very much.


----------



## poppyseed

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss. The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal! I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been. You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words. Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!


 

Big Congratulations!!!! I love the dress, it's very pretty.


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!


 
WOW Just gorgeous, congratulations on reaching your goal weight. You looked fantastic then and you look stunning now, but your a beautiful person on the inside and thats worth 10x more than your size. 

That dress is lovely on you!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicybrat said:


> Christian Louboutin Fifi 100m in turquoise metallic suede



Gorgy! I love your clutch too!



cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!



You are truly an inspiration! I've put on a few pounds and have really been slacking with the working out since I started school - you've motivated me to get off my lazy @$$ because you are STUNNING. Congratulations on reaching your goal! I can't say enough how absolutely fantastic you look. And that dress is beautiful; I miss warm weather!


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> You are truly an inspiration! I've put on a few pounds and have really been slacking with the working out since I started school - you've motivated me to get off my lazy @$$ because you are STUNNING. Congratulations on reaching your goal! I can't say enough how absolutely fantastic you look. And that dress is beautiful; I miss warm weather!


 
The weather has been downright HOT for the last few days, sooooo NOT October-like. Thank you for writing such kind things. I feel like I am lighter in every way and sweet words like yours lift my spirits even more. 



bling*lover said:


> WOW Just gorgeous, congratulations on reaching your goal weight. You looked fantastic then and you look stunning now, but your a beautiful person on the inside and thats worth 10x more than your size.
> 
> That dress is lovely on you!


 
5 1/2 months already!!!!!!???????? Time flies, doesn't it? Thank you for being so supportive, my dear. It is such a treat to see you in here . 



poppyseed said:


> Big Congratulations!!!! I love the dress, it's very pretty.


 
Thank you so very much, hun!


----------



## GCGDanielle

cts900 said:


> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!



Congratulations on your accomplishment.  You look stunning.  I love reading your posts because you are always so kind, thoughtful, and expressive.


----------



## BagsR4Me

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss. The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal! I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been. You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words. Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!


 
Huge congrats to you for reaching your goal!!! You seriously look fantastic. Love the dress on you (and of course, the shoes).


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 

*Juicy*: LOVE those Fifis with that look! 

*Cts*: Beautiful dress! You look great at every weight! Congratulations on reaching your goal; you're such an inspiration to me! 


Me and my trusty Piros again:






Jacket: Chanel (consignment find)
Tunic: InWear
Necklace: H&M
Jeans: Etam


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million
> times over for all that you give me every day!




cts, Congrats! You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You better go, *cts!*   Your body is amazing!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!



HUGE congrats CTS!!!  You look absolutely amazing!


----------



## skislope15

You look amazing!! Congrats how did you do it?


cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Juicy*: LOVE those Fifis with that look!
> 
> *Cts*: Beautiful dress! You look great at every weight! Congratulations on reaching your goal; you're such an inspiration to me!
> 
> 
> Me and my trusty Piros again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Chanel (consignment find)
> Tunic: InWear
> Necklace: H&M
> Jeans: Etam


 
Gorgeous! I am so wanting to be able to wear my fall clothing but it is so hot here at the moment. I love your look.


----------



## megt10

Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wear for the first time my new Bambou 140 watersnake. These are quite a bit wider than the glitter that I got and perfect for the hot weather. The dress is BCBG, belt is DVF, bag is Chanel Sharpei and then the shrug is Donna Ricco which I will wear during services.


----------



## hunniesochic

^hot!


----------



## hunniesochic

juicybrat said:


> Christian Louboutin Fifi 100m in turquoise metallic suede


cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!


you look great and congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## rdgldy

*cts,* you are awesome!!!


----------



## megt10

hunniesochic said:


> ^hot!


 
Thanks Hunnie .


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Juicy*: LOVE those Fifis with that look!
> 
> *Cts*: Beautiful dress! You look great at every weight! Congratulations on reaching your goal; you're such an inspiration to me!
> 
> 
> Me and my trusty Piros again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Chanel (consignment find)
> Tunic: InWear
> Necklace: H&M
> Jeans: Etam



Love this outfit!!

Love your jacket!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wear for the first time my new Bambou 140 watersnake. These are quite a bit wider than the glitter that I got and perfect for the hot weather. The dress is BCBG, belt is DVF, bag is Chanel Sharpei and then the shrug is Donna Ricco which I will wear during services.



WOW!! You look wonderful!!


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> *cts,* you are awesome!!!



I think you are awesome as well.  I so admire your sophisticated and polished style.  



hunniesochic said:


> you look great and congrats on the weight loss!



Thanks, babe! 



megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wear for the first time my new Bambou 140 watersnake. These are quite a bit wider than the glitter that I got and perfect for the hot weather. The dress is BCBG, belt is DVF, bag is Chanel Sharpei and then the shrug is Donna Ricco which I will wear during services.



The Donna Ricco shrug is such a beautiful color.  It is perfection with the watersnake!



skislope15 said:


> You look amazing!! Congrats how did you do it?



Thanks so much!  I stay within 1200-1400 calories per day (I write down everything I eat in a food journal and walk for 3.5 miles 4-5 days a week.  It is slow but steady .



MikaelaN said:


> HUGE congrats CTS!!!  You look absolutely amazing!



Awwww, thank you for that!



Dukeprincess said:


> You better go, *cts!*   Your body is amazing!!!



I am just following your amazing lead....




			
				Jönathan;20142834 said:
			
		

> cts, Congrats! You look absolutely gorgeous!



You are precious, thank you. 



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Juicy*: LOVE those Fifis with that look!
> 
> *Cts*: Beautiful dress! You look great at every weight! Congratulations on reaching your goal; you're such an inspiration to me!
> 
> 
> Me and my trusty Piros again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Chanel (consignment find)
> Tunic: InWear
> Necklace: H&M
> Jeans: Etam



Thank you, dear.  I am in LOVE with your Chanel jacket.  



BagsR4Me said:


> Huge congrats to you for reaching your goal!!! You seriously look fantastic. Love the dress on you (and of course, the shoes).



I really appreciate that, thank you. 



GCGDanielle said:


> Congratulations on your accomplishment.  You look stunning.  I love reading your posts because you are always so kind, thoughtful, and expressive.



You just brought tears to my eyes.  Thank you for taking the time to write all of that.  I write from the heart and I am grateful to know that it comes across that way.


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> WOW!! You look wonderful!!


 Thanks so much Crispedrosa you are always so kind.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Juicy*: LOVE those Fifis with that look!
> 
> *Cts*: Beautiful dress! You look great at every weight! Congratulations on reaching your goal; you're such an inspiration to me!
> 
> 
> Me and my trusty Piros again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Chanel (consignment find)
> Tunic: InWear
> Necklace: H&M
> Jeans: Etam


Great look, LOOVVEE the jacket!  Congrats on the consignment find, love it when I find those little treasures!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wear for the first time my new Bambou 140 watersnake. These are quite a bit wider than the glitter that I got and perfect for the hot weather. The dress is BCBG, belt is DVF, bag is Chanel Sharpei and then the shrug is Donna Ricco which I will wear during services.


 
Another stunning outfit meg!  Oh btw the Rabbi's wife is checking out my shoes whenever I am at services now...I'm becoming the shoe lady too...haha!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Another stunning outfit meg!  Oh btw the Rabbi's wife is checking out my shoes whenever I am at services now...I'm becoming the shoe lady too...haha!


 Thanks Beagly. That is too funny. I am also one of the shoe ladies at my temple. There are a few of us though I think that I started the trend, lol. Hey I have found it to be the very best place to break in my new shoes. You sit, you stand and do just a bit of walking. It has become my litmus test for all my shoes.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wear for the first time my new Bambou 140 watersnake. These are quite a bit wider than the glitter that I got and perfect for the hot weather. The dress is BCBG, belt is DVF, bag is Chanel Sharpei and then the shrug is Donna Ricco which I will wear during services.



ok seriously, i have been to many a shul service and... no one is ever as well dressed as you! maybe just on high holidays but that is in boring black chanel or something. everyone must lust not only your CL's but also your clothing! I'd go to shul more just to see your outfits


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beagly. That is too funny. I am also one of the shoe ladies at my temple. There are a few of us though I think that I started the trend, lol. Hey I have found it to be the very best place to break in my new shoes. You sit, you stand and do just a bit of walking. It has become my litmus test for all my shoes.


Oh I so do the same thing, not a lot of walking but enough that you can figure out how long you can wear them and under what conditions!!  I am the only "shoe" lady...everybody else is in very conservative flats.


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok seriously, i have been to many a shul service and... no one is ever as well dressed as you! maybe just on high holidays but that is in boring black chanel or something. everyone must lust not only your CL's but also your clothing! I'd go to shul more just to see your outfits


 LOL, that is so sweet of you to say. I like to be well dressed it makes me feel good. Now that I have an major addiction to CL it makes getting dressed just that much more fun.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Oh I so do the same thing, not a lot of walking but enough that you can figure out how long you can wear them and under what conditions!!  I am the only "shoe" lady...everybody else is in very conservative flats.


 I know it is the perfect venue for breaking in new shoes. I did have one guy say to me over High Holy Days I see you aren't wearing your high heels today. Actually I was in 4" heels, lol. Guess it is all relative.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> LOL, that is so sweet of you to say. I like to be well dressed it makes me feel good. Now that I have an major addiction to CL it makes getting dressed just that much more fun.


 ITA, I look forward to what I can wear to shul, especially after relaxed Friday at work!  Plus I can pull out some shoes and dresses that I wouldn't normally wear to work every day.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I know it is the perfect venue for breaking in new shoes. I did have one guy say to me over High Holy Days I see you aren't wearing your high heels today. Actually I was in 4" heels, lol. Guess it is all relative.


 HA HA, yes it is all relative!  I actually wore running shoes to work on Friday because my foot needed a break and my co-workers were stunned that I didn't have some sort of heel on!


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok seriously, i have been to many a shul service and... no one is ever as well dressed as you! maybe just on high holidays but that is in boring black chanel or something. everyone must lust not only your CL's but also your clothing! I'd go to shul more just to see your outfits


 You need to start your own trend at temple..haha, I did - all the ladies look at my shoes every week, especially the Rabbi's wife!


----------



## NANI1972

juicybrat said:


> Christian Louboutin Fifi 100m in turquoise metallic suede



You look great, I love your Fifis!



cts900 said:


> Well, it was hot as heck in SD today so I wore a dress today that I have posted_ numerous_ times in here so there is no news there.
> 
> I am posting it again because I began changing my lifestyle in February to get healthy and today I hit my goal for my weight loss.  The last time I wore this dress I was a couple of months into my "diet" and had lost 18 pounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I hit my 60-pound goal!  I wanted to post mostly to say thank you ladies for making me feel beautiful and special at _every_ weight I have been.  You ladies and gents have given me so much more support and offered so much more inspitaion than I could ever put into words.  Thank you a million times over for all that you give me every day!



You are looking so incredible, I'm so happy for you! Tho you are making me jelly with your hotness.



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> Me and my trusty Piros again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Chanel (consignment find)
> Tunic: InWear
> Necklace: H&M
> Jeans: Etam



Your Chanel jacket is lovely.



megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wear for the first time my new Bambou 140 watersnake. These are quite a bit wider than the glitter that I got and perfect for the hot weather. The dress is BCBG, belt is DVF, bag is Chanel Sharpei and then the shrug is Donna Ricco which I will wear during services.



As always you look great!


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> You look great, I love your Fifis!
> 
> 
> 
> You are looking so incredible, I'm so happy for you! Tho you are making me jelly with your hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Chanel jacket is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> As always you look great!


 
Thanks so much Nani.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> ITA, I look forward to what I can wear to shul, especially after relaxed Friday at work! Plus I can pull out some shoes and dresses that I wouldn't normally wear to work every day.


 Me too. Since I no longer go to an office every day I could live in sweats if I wanted to. During the first 2+ years in our home we were doing major renovations and that is pretty much what I did. It was too easy to gain weight (25 lbs) and just never feel very good. Now I almost always try and make an effort it keeps me motivated and feeling good in general. Great shoes really help.


----------



## Flip88

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wear for the first time my new Bambou 140 watersnake. These are quite a bit wider than the glitter that I got and perfect for the hot weather. The dress is BCBG, belt is DVF, bag is Chanel Sharpei and then the shrug is Donna Ricco which I will wear during services.



Your watersnakes are gorgeous.  You look lovely in the pic too.


----------



## megt10

Flip88 said:


> Your watersnakes are gorgeous.  You look lovely in the pic too.


 Thanks so much Flip88. They are really pretty shoes.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies!

*Meg*: What can I say? Stunning as always! LOVE the shoes; so fierce!


----------



## Stephanie***

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wear for the first time my new Bambou 140 watersnake. These are quite a bit wider than the glitter that I got and perfect for the hot weather. The dress is BCBG, belt is DVF, bag is Chanel Sharpei and then the shrug is Donna Ricco which I will wear during services.



You look great!! 

For some reasons you look familar to me... don't know why


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wear for the first time my new Bambou 140 watersnake. These are quite a bit wider than the glitter that I got and perfect for the hot weather. The dress is BCBG, belt is DVF, bag is Chanel Sharpei and then the shrug is Donna Ricco which I will wear during services.



Loving those shoes!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Meg*: What can I say? Stunning as always! LOVE the shoes; so fierce!


 Thanks so much Elsie. 


Stephanie*** said:


> You look great!!
> 
> For some reasons you look familar to me... don't know why


 Thanks Stephanie, must be my face on Americas Most Wanted


Dukeprincess said:


> Loving those shoes!


 Thanks Duke have several DVF dresses that are going to go great with these shoes.


----------



## megt10

Today we are heading out to a benefit dinner and show. I am wear See By Chloe, no name belt from Nordstrom and since I am not sure how much walking is involved my favorite most comfy pair of dresses shoes my beloved Josefas and the bag is Versace.


----------



## jeshika

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wear for the first time my new Bambou 140 watersnake. These are quite a bit wider than the glitter that I got and perfect for the hot weather. The dress is BCBG, belt is DVF, bag is Chanel Sharpei and then the shrug is Donna Ricco which I will wear during services.



*megt*, you look gorgeous! i love how the shrug and shoes match.


----------



## MikaelaN

megt10 said:


> Today we are heading out to a benefit dinner and show. I am wear See By Chloe, no name belt from Nordstrom and since I am not sure how much walking is involved my favorite most comfy pair of dresses shoes my beloved Josefas and the bag is Versace.



Fab! From what I've seen, you have such a diverse collection!


----------



## megt10

jeshika said:


> *megt*, you look gorgeous! i love how the shrug and shoes match.


Thanks so much Jeshika. It was a nice surprise to see that they were the same exact color. I love cobalt blue and tend to buy a lot of things in this color.



MikaelaN said:


> Fab! From what I've seen, you have such a diverse collection!


 Thank you. I do have a diverse collection I think. I tend to just buy what I like and I like variety. Though I can tell you if I could find more of these shoes I would stock up. They are just so comfortable and easy for me to walk in. Oh and they are pretty too.


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> Today we are heading out to a benefit dinner and show. I am wear See By Chloe, no name belt from Nordstrom and since I am not sure how much walking is involved my favorite most comfy pair of dresses shoes my beloved Josefas and the bag is Versace.


I love this! And I love your closet and I love your collection! love love love!


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Juicy*: LOVE those Fifis with that look!
> 
> *Cts*: Beautiful dress! You look great at every weight! Congratulations on reaching your goal; you're such an inspiration to me!
> 
> 
> Me and my trusty Piros again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Chanel (consignment find)
> Tunic: InWear
> Necklace: H&M
> Jeans: Etam


looking good!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! 



megt10 said:


> Today we are heading out to a benefit dinner and show. I am wear See By Chloe, no name belt from Nordstrom and since I am not sure how much walking is involved my favorite most comfy pair of dresses shoes my beloved Josefas and the bag is Versace.


 
Beautiful! I adore the Josefas!


----------



## megt10

hunniesochic said:


> I love this! And I love your closet and I love your collection! love love love!


Thanks so much Hunnie, I got lots of compliments on the shoes last night.



Elsie87 said:


> ^Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I adore the Josefas!


 Thank you Elsie.


----------



## Jönathan

megt10 said:


> Today we are heading out to a benefit dinner and show. I am wear See By Chloe, no name belt from Nordstrom and since I am not sure how much walking is involved my favorite most comfy pair of dresses shoes my beloved Josefas and the bag is Versace.



meg, 

Gorgeous outfit. You look stunning!


----------



## megt10

Jönathan;20159555 said:
			
		

> meg,
> 
> Gorgeous outfit. You look stunning!


 Thank you Jonathan, that is so kind of you to say.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today we are heading out to a benefit dinner and show. I am wear See By Chloe, no name belt from Nordstrom and since I am not sure how much walking is involved my favorite most comfy pair of dresses shoes my beloved Josefas and the bag is Versace.


 
Amazing meg, another stunner!...I'm sure you WOWed the other ladies!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Amazing meg, another stunner!...I'm sure you WOWed the other ladies!



Thanks so much Beagly. Everyone was really dressed up, it was nice to see.


----------



## sylphfae

megt10 said:


> Today we are heading out to a benefit dinner and show. I am wear See By Chloe, no name belt from Nordstrom and since I am not sure how much walking is involved my favorite most comfy pair of dresses shoes my beloved Josefas and the bag is Versace.


 
You look beautiful!! I love the way you put the outfit together, and those Josefas are TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## megt10

sylphfae said:


> You look beautiful!! I love the way you put the outfit together, and those Josefas are TO DIE FOR!!!


 Thank you so much Sylphfae, that is so kind of you to say and I appreciate it.


----------



## loubieloo

my sister in law wore these beauties for her wedding last month:


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> u look classy


 


heiress-ox said:


> You look so chic, I love the leopard scarf too!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> thanks ladies  so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today we are heading out to a benefit dinner and show. I am wear See By Chloe, no name belt from Nordstrom and since I am not sure how much walking is involved my favorite most comfy pair of dresses shoes my beloved Josefas and the bag is Versace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg-I love love love this outfit-so sophisticated!
> 
> 
> 
> loubieloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> my sister in law wore these beauties for her wedding last month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how fun
Click to expand...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Everyone looks so great!!!!! But a special shout out to my dear *cts, *you look fabulous honey!!!! congrats on such a wonderful accomplishment!!!!


Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes 





Saturday night at a wedding...
wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!


----------



## mopritt

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
> wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> Saturday night at a wedding...
> wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!


 
You are ROCKING those shoes! I adore that BCBG jacket. I can only hope to be so stylish if I ever get pregnant.


----------



## kat99

From my blog - black patent Decolletes


----------



## Louboufan

You look so gorgeous pregnant! 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!!!!! But a special shout out to my dear *cts, *you look fabulous honey!!!! congrats on such a wonderful accomplishment!!!!
> 
> 
> Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
> wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night at a wedding...
> wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!


----------



## megt10

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> heiress-ox said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic, I love the leopard scarf too!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> thanks ladies  so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg-I love love love this outfit-so sophisticated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ChocoAvantGarde I  almost always feel sophisticated wearing a black dress.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

kat99 said:


> From my blog - black patent Decolletes


So gorgeous! I love the whole look, you look beautiful.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!!!!! But a special shout out to my dear *cts, *you look fabulous honey!!!! congrats on such a wonderful accomplishment!!!!
> 
> 
> Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
> wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night at a wedding...
> wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!


 You are absolutely radiant and the shoes aren't bad either.


----------



## MikaelaN

loubieloo said:


> my sister in law wore these beauties for her wedding last month:



What fun wedding shoes!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!!!!! But a special shout out to my dear *cts, *you look fabulous honey!!!! congrats on such a wonderful accomplishment!!!!
> 
> 
> Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
> wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night at a wedding...
> wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!



You look stunning!  Congrats on your pregnancy!



kat99 said:


> From my blog - black patent Decolletes



Great outfit!


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!!!!! But a special shout out to my dear *cts, *you look fabulous honey!!!! congrats on such a wonderful accomplishment!!!!
> 
> 
> Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
> wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night at a wedding...
> wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!



*dezy* you look absolutely beautiful and so glowy! where did you get that tart tank?? ive been dying to find a long tank like that to wear under my blazer! is it relatively new or an old purchase?


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!!!!! But a special shout out to my dear *cts, *you look fabulous honey!!!! congrats on such a wonderful accomplishment!!!!
> 
> 
> Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
> wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night at a wedding...
> wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!


 
You are just adooooooooooooooooooorable, *A*!!!!


----------



## cts900

NANI1972 said:


> You are looking so incredible, I'm so happy for you! Tho you are making me jelly with your hotness.



Awwww, thanks so much lovely lady!


----------



## bling*lover

*Dezy:* You look absolutely gorgeous, glowing. I love both outfits but the birthday one is gorgeous, I love that jacket on you!


----------



## cts900

kat99 said:


> From my blog - black patent Decolletes



You look so pretty.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!!!!! But a special shout out to my dear *cts, *you look fabulous honey!!!! congrats on such a wonderful accomplishment!!!!
> 
> 
> Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
> wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night at a wedding...
> wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!



Thank you my dearest!  You are utterly radiant in both looks.  I adore the BCBG jacket/Yolanda combo.  PERFECTION!



megt10 said:


> Today we are heading out to a benefit dinner and show. I am wear See By Chloe, no name belt from Nordstrom and since I am not sure how much walking is involved my favorite most comfy pair of dresses shoes my beloved Josefas and the bag is Versace.



This is a match made in fashion heaven.  The dress is glorious on you!


----------



## heiress-ox

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!!!!! But a special shout out to my dear *cts, *you look fabulous honey!!!! congrats on such a wonderful accomplishment!!!!
> 
> 
> Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
> wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night at a wedding...
> wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!



you look absolutely amazing and radiant - best dressed pregnant woman I have ever seen!



kat99 said:


> From my blog - black patent Decolletes



You look so chic, love it!


----------



## NANI1972

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!!!!! But a special shout out to my dear *cts, *you look fabulous honey!!!! congrats on such a wonderful accomplishment!!!!
> 
> 
> Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
> wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night at a wedding...
> wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!



Wow! You look ah-mazzzzing! Pregnancy agrees with you. Honestly gorgeous!



kat99 said:


> From my blog - black patent Decolletes


Classy outfit! You look fab!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You look so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dearest!  You are utterly radiant in both looks.  I adore the BCBG jacket/Yolanda combo.  PERFECTION!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a match made in fashion heaven.  The dress is glorious on you!



Oh thank you CTS you really are so very kind


----------



## Jönathan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!!!!! But a special shout out to my dear *cts, *you look fabulous honey!!!! congrats on such a wonderful accomplishment!!!!
> 
> 
> Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
> wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night at a wedding...
> wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!



Dezy, You look radiant!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Louboufan said:


> You look so gorgeous pregnant!


 
thank you so much!!!!



megt10 said:


> You are absolutely radiant and the shoes aren't bad either.


 
heehee thanks Meg!



MikaelaN said:


> You look stunning! Congrats on your pregnancy!


 
thank you!!!!



Im Shoe-ish said:


> *dezy* you look absolutely beautiful and so glowy! where did you get that tart tank?? ive been dying to find a long tank like that to wear under my blazer! is it relatively new or an old purchase?


 
Thank you so much!!! The tank is from Nordstrom's Rack, I bought it in June but they always seem to have them or something very similar. 



jenaywins said:


> You are just adooooooooooooooooooorable, *A*!!!!


 
awww thanks jenay!



bling*lover said:


> *Dezy:* You look absolutely gorgeous, glowing. I love both outfits but the birthday one is gorgeous, I love that jacket on you!


 
thank you!!!



cts900 said:


> Thank you my dearest! You are utterly radiant in both looks. I adore the BCBG jacket/Yolanda combo. PERFECTION!


 
thank you love!



heiress-ox said:


> you look absolutely amazing and radiant - best dressed pregnant woman I have ever seen!


 
such a nice compliment, thank you!!!!



NANI1972 said:


> Wow! You look ah-mazzzzing! Pregnancy agrees with you. Honestly gorgeous!


 
so sweet Nani thank you!!!!




			
				Jönathan;20172422 said:
			
		

> Dezy, You look radiant!


 
 thank you Jonathan!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

kat99 said:


> From my blog - black patent Decolletes


 
so classic and lovely!!


----------



## chanel*liz

fav boots ever!! with aqua cashmere dress


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> fav boots ever!! with aqua cashmere dress



Beautiful! And what a lovely background/weather!


----------



## Elsie87

chanel*liz said:


> fav boots ever!! with aqua cashmere dress


 
Fab boots!!! You look stunning!


----------



## TiaEscortDe

What you are think about this outfit for this evening in a german Club?


----------



## jamidee

TiaEscortDe said:


> What you are think about this outfit for this evening in a german Club?
> 
> View attachment 1509152




wow your legs are flawless. I didn't know legs like that existed!


----------



## Elsie87

Me wearing my Piros, again! 












Sweater dress: New Look
Faux fur vest: Yaya
Leggings: Mexx
Ring: Forever 21
Bag: Chanel Scales flap
Boots: Christian Louboutin Piros 120
Nailpolosh: OPI Swiss collection - Cuckoo for this color

More pics in my blog!


----------



## TiaEscortDe

jamidee said:


> wow your legs are flawless. I didn't know legs like that existed!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> fav boots ever!! with aqua cashmere dress



Gorgeous boots!

Love the entire outfit. You look stunning!


----------



## evanescent

*chanel*liz*, love those boots on you! 

*Elsie*, those piros really go with everything don't they?? gorgeous!

just a couple of pics on my phone:

almerias






paniers:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everyone looks fab!


----------



## GCGDanielle

evanescent said:


> just a couple of pics on my phone:
> 
> almerias
> 
> paniers:



   Absolutely beautiful.  Love your style!


----------



## AEGIS

i love the first shirt.  who is it by? thanks in advance!


eta:  and the belt!




evanescent said:


> *chanel*liz*, love those boots on you!
> 
> *Elsie*, those piros really go with everything don't they?? gorgeous!
> 
> just a couple of pics on my phone:
> 
> almerias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paniers:


----------



## aoqtpi

TiaEscortDe said:


> What you are think about this outfit for this evening in a german Club?
> 
> View attachment 1509152



I love it! And your legs are AMAZING. I would kill for legs like that!



Elsie87 said:


> Me wearing my Piros, again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater dress: New Look
> Faux fur vest: Yaya
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Boots: Christian Louboutin Piros 120
> Nailpolosh: OPI Swiss collection - Cuckoo for this color
> 
> More pics in my blog!



I always love your outfits *Elsie*! And of course I'm head-over-heels for Piros!



evanescent said:


> *chanel*liz*, love those boots on you!
> 
> *Elsie*, those piros really go with everything don't they?? gorgeous!
> 
> just a couple of pics on my phone:
> 
> almerias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paniers:



Very nice!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Me wearing my Piros, again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater dress: New Look
> Faux fur vest: Yaya
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Boots: Christian Louboutin Piros 120
> Nailpolosh: OPI Swiss collection - Cuckoo for this color
> 
> More pics in my blog!


 I so love your boots! Loving the whole outfit, you look great.


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> *chanel*liz*, love those boots on you!
> 
> *Elsie*, those piros really go with everything don't they?? gorgeous!
> 
> just a couple of pics on my phone:
> 
> almerias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paniers:


 Great outfits. I especially love the first one that skirt is adorable and love top as well.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> fav boots ever!! with aqua cashmere dress



Those are gorgeous boots Liz love the whole outfit.


----------



## Nolia

*My birthday outfit!!  Met a Victoria's Secret Angel today (Candice Swanepoel) and it was also her birthday!~*


----------



## CocoB

Great shoes, but that CDC belt is tdf!



evanescent said:


> *chanel*liz*, love those boots on you!
> 
> *Elsie*, those piros really go with everything don't they?? gorgeous!
> 
> just a couple of pics on my phone:
> 
> almerias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paniers:


----------



## GSDlover

TiaEscortDe said:


> What you are think about this outfit for this evening in a german Club?
> 
> View attachment 1509152


Why oh why can't I have legs like that!


----------



## BattyBugs

My trip to Calif, plus having my parents here again has left me so far behind again. I have been looking, but get frustrated trying to respond to each outfit on my iPad, so please forgive me. I have enjoyed each outfit. Looking good!


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *My birthday outfit!! Met a Victoria's Secret Angel today (Candice Swanepoel) and it was also her birthday!~*


 Happy Birthday Nolia! You look adorable and of course I do love those shoes.


----------



## AEGIS

i JUST decided i want these in black. you look amaziiiing!!




Nolia said:


> *My birthday outfit!!  Met a Victoria's Secret Angel today (Candice Swanepoel) and it was also her birthday!~*


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> *My birthday outfit!!  Met a Victoria's Secret Angel today (Candice Swanepoel) and it was also her birthday!~*



Gorgeous! Love that top! And where on earth did you meet her?


----------



## TiaEscortDe

You look great also - like a Secret Angel




Nolia said:


> *My birthday outfit!!  Met a Victoria's Secret Angel today (Candice Swanepoel) and it was also her birthday!~*


----------



## evanescent

*GCGDanielle*, *AEGIS*, *aoqtpi*, *meg*, *CocoB*!



AEGIS said:


> i love the first shirt. who is it by? thanks in advance!
> 
> eta: and the belt!



AEGIS, the top is by an Australian designer Ellery:

http://www.maximillia.com/products.asp?id=822

and belt is Hermes Collier De Chien.


----------



## evanescent

Nolia said:


> *My birthday outfit!!  Met a Victoria's Secret Angel today (Candice Swanepoel) and it was also her birthday!~*



Happy birthday! you look fabulous!


----------



## Elsie87

evanescent said:


> *chanel*liz*, love those boots on you!
> 
> *Elsie*, those piros really go with everything don't they?? gorgeous!
> 
> just a couple of pics on my phone:
> 
> almerias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paniers:


 
Thank you!  Yes, they do; love my Piros! 

Wow! Love the skirts; you look amazing!


----------



## Elsie87

aoqtpi said:


> I always love your outfits *Elsie*! And of course I'm head-over-heels for Piros!


 


megt10 said:


> I so love your boots! Loving the whole outfit, you look great.


 
Thank you both! 



Nolia said:


> *My birthday outfit!!  Met a Victoria's Secret Angel today (Candice Swanepoel) and it was also her birthday!~*


 
You look fab!


----------



## AEGIS

evanescent said:


> *GCGDanielle*, *AEGIS*, *aoqtpi*, *meg*, *CocoB*!
> 
> 
> 
> AEGIS, the top is by an Australian designer Ellery:
> 
> http://www.maximillia.com/products.asp?id=822
> 
> and belt is Hermes Collier De Chien.




thanks so much!  you look amazing


----------



## aoqtpi

School outfit today 












I've gained about 5lbs since starting law school (which is a lot on my 5 foot frame) and it's so frustrating! I've already stopped eating delicious things  so I wear impractical shoes to cheer myself up


----------



## jamidee

aoqtpi said:


> School outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gained about 5lbs since starting law school (which is a lot on my 5 foot frame) and it's so frustrating! I've already stopped eating delicious things  so I wear impractical shoes to cheer myself up




I am a straight flip flop girl for school...how do you do this!?


----------



## Nolia

megt10 said:


> Happy Birthday Nolia! You look adorable and of course I do love those shoes.



Thank you!  I also LOVE the fact that they are so darn comfortable to walk in too!! Bonus!!



AEGIS said:


> i JUST decided i want these in black. you look amaziiiing!!



You won't regret it!! I love them!



aoqtpi said:


> Gorgeous! Love that top! And where on earth did you meet her?



Thank you~  She was doing a signing at Upper Canada Mall in Newmarket (north of Toronto).



TiaEscortDe said:


> You look great also - like a Secret Angel





Elsie87 said:


> You look fab!





evanescent said:


> Happy birthday! you look fabulous!


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> School outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gained about 5lbs since starting law school (which is a lot on my 5 foot frame) and it's so frustrating! I've already stopped eating delicious things  so I wear impractical shoes to cheer myself up



You look fantastic!!  MBBs aren't impractical!! In fact they are so comfy, I wear them out when I know I'll be in them for hours!! =D


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

all of you ladies look amazing!!!


----------



## megt10

Tonight I am back in a DVF dress and heading to Shul with my NP 120 suede square. The purse is YSL Mala Mala. This is the first time I have worn these shoes time to break them in and they go really nicely with the colors in the dress.


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> School outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gained about 5lbs since starting law school (which is a lot on my 5 foot frame) and it's so frustrating! I've already stopped eating delicious things  so I wear impractical shoes to cheer myself up


 
I bet the guys were having trouble concentrating today. You look hot!


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am back in a DVF dress and heading to Shul with my NP 120 suede square. The purse is YSL Mala Mala. This is the first time I have worn these shoes time to break them in and they go really nicely with the colors in the dress.


 
They do match perfectly, Meg. I love the colors in your dress, too.


----------



## bling*lover

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am back in a DVF dress and heading to Shul with my NP 120 suede square. The purse is YSL Mala Mala. This is the first time I have worn these shoes time to break them in and they go really nicely with the colors in the dress.


 

You look lovely Meg, those shoes are perfect for that dress!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> They do match perfectly, Meg. I love the colors in your dress, too.


 
Thank you Batty, I got the dress because I loved the colors in it. 



bling*lover said:


> You look lovely Meg, those shoes are perfect for that dress!


 Thank you Bling, they were comfy too.


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am back in a DVF dress and heading to Shul with my NP 120 suede square. The purse is YSL Mala Mala. This is the first time I have worn these shoes time to break them in and they go really nicely with the colors in the dress.



Meg, you look gorgeous in your DVF dress and I love your new NPs!!! I want a pair!!!! BTW how is Sammi doing after his declawing?


----------



## Mittens34

I posted this DVF outfit on the DVF thread yesterday, but forgot to post on the CL thread. Today I'm wearing my Clic Clacs and yesterday I wore another new DVF dress with my CL Samiras. I have not been on TPF for awhile, since I'm traveling all the time.


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Meg, you look gorgeous in your DVF dress and I love your new NPs!!! I want a pair!!!! BTW how is Sammi doing after his declawing?


 Thank you Mittens, Sammi is doing fine she has had a few bumps in the road though. You haven't been around for awhile so you missed the whole jumping from the top of my second story closet onto the tile floor below. Every once in awhile she favors her right paw since the jump.


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> I posted this DVF outfit on the DVF thread yesterday, but forgot to post on the CL thread. Today I'm wearing my Clic Clacs and yesterday I wore another new DVF dress with my CL Samiras. I have not been on TPF for awhile, since I'm traveling all the time.


 I must have missed that yesterday on that thread. I am glad that you posted here. You look fabulous. It is so good to see you back. BTW I have that same dress. I know shock.


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Thank you Mittens, Sammi is doing fine she has had a few bumps in the road though. You haven't been around for awhile so you missed the whole jumping from the top of my second story closet onto the tile floor below. Every once in awhile she favors her right paw since the jump.



OMG, I'm so sorry to hear that Sammi jumped from your second story closet. I can't believe that. I'm so glad she is doing o.k.!!!


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> I must have missed that yesterday on that thread. I am glad that you posted here. You look fabulous. It is so good to see you back. BTW I have that same dress. I know shock.



Thank you Meg. I missed not being able to get onto TPF. When I travel every week for my job I can't do any online shopping or log onto TPF, because I only bring my company laptop and I know they can track any sites you go to. I bet this DVF dress looks wonderful on you. I want to see a picture!!!


----------



## flowergirly

TiaEscortDe said:


> What you are think about this outfit for this evening in a german Club?
> 
> View attachment 1509152


I think you're not going to have any "alone" time.


----------



## icecreamom

evanescent said:


> *chanel*liz*, love those boots on you!
> 
> *Elsie*, those piros really go with everything don't they?? gorgeous!
> 
> just a couple of pics on my phone:
> 
> almerias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paniers:



Love love love! Your outfits you are sooooo cute!! the belt and bag are both TDF!


----------



## shoes4me2

Mittens34 said:


> I posted this DVF outfit on the DVF thread yesterday, but forgot to post on the CL thread. Today I'm wearing my Clic Clacs and yesterday I wore another new DVF dress with my CL Samiras. I have not been on TPF for awhile, since I'm traveling all the time.



Mittens, you look beautiful in your DVF dress. Your legs are to die for.


----------



## Elsie87

Out to dinner tonight:












Shrug: InWear
Dress: Mexx
Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
Bag: Chanel
Tights: Falke
Shoes: black napppa Lillians

More pics in my blog!


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> I am a straight flip flop girl for school...how do you do this!?



I usually wear Uggs and Lulus but sometimes the monotony of it all drives me crazy and I need to wear Loubies 



Nolia said:


> You look fantastic!!  MBBs aren't impractical!! In fact they are so comfy, I wear them out when I know I'll be in them for hours!! =D



Thank you! My only issue with them is that they kill the nailbed on my big toes!



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am back in a DVF dress and heading to Shul with my NP 120 suede square. The purse is YSL Mala Mala. This is the first time I have worn these shoes time to break them in and they go really nicely with the colors in the dress.



Your outfit matches perfectly! Love it!



BattyBugs said:


> I bet the guys were having trouble concentrating today. You look hot!



Thanks *S*!



Mittens34 said:


> I posted this DVF outfit on the DVF thread yesterday, but forgot to post on the CL thread. Today I'm wearing my Clic Clacs and yesterday I wore another new DVF dress with my CL Samiras. I have not been on TPF for awhile, since I'm traveling all the time.



Lovely! And your legs are TDF!



Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Chanel
> Tights: Falke
> Shoes: black napppa Lillians
> 
> More pics in my blog!



Beautiful and I die for the Chanel!


----------



## cts900

I have fallen shamefully behind :shame:.  I have looked through each outfit I have missed and I am, as always, inspired by each of you.  Pardon the general shout out but you are all beautiful, ladies!


----------



## chanel*liz

luxura w/BCBG dress


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress



Stunning!


----------



## cts900

chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress



This photo is precious.


----------



## amorris

evanescent said:


> *chanel*liz*, love those boots on you!
> 
> *Elsie*, those piros really go with everything don't they?? gorgeous!
> 
> just a couple of pics on my phone:
> 
> almerias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paniers:



You look amazing *evanescent*  xx


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Chanel
> Tights: Falke
> Shoes: black napppa Lillians
> 
> More pics in my blog!


 Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress


 I love this pic! What a great dog carrier.


----------



## megt10

We are heading out to dinner this evening. I am wearing my Lux for the first time. The skirt is Marc by Marc Jacobs from Gilt and the shirt is Leith and the bag is Balenciaga Anthra Brief.


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress



Great outfit and I love the furbaby in the Birkin! What's his/her name? 

PS  at the f350(?) in the background


----------



## phiphi

everyone is looking so wonderful - sorry for the general shout out but i'm soooo behind! beautiful pics and outfits!


----------



## chanel*liz

aoqtpi said:


> Great outfit and I love the furbaby in the Birkin! What's his/her name?
> 
> PS  at the f350(?) in the background


 aw thank you  her name is valerie! and its an f430 (close enough  ) - its a hot car!!


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress



Great pic - in just soooo many ways!


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Chanel
> Tights: Falke
> Shoes: black napppa Lillians
> 
> More pics in my blog!


cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress


very beautiful! Your Shih Tzu fits perfectly in your Birkin...cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> We are heading out to dinner this evening. I am wearing my Lux for the first time. The skirt is Marc by Marc Jacobs from Gilt and the shirt is Leith and the bag is Balenciaga Anthra Brief.


you look fabulous!


----------



## hunniesochic

Mittens34 said:


> I posted this DVF outfit on the DVF thread yesterday, but forgot to post on the CL thread. Today I'm wearing my Clic Clacs and yesterday I wore another new DVF dress with my CL Samiras. I have not been on TPF for awhile, since I'm traveling all the time.


very nice!


----------



## hunniesochic

aoqtpi said:


> School outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gained about 5lbs since starting law school (which is a lot on my 5 foot frame) and it's so frustrating! I've already stopped eating delicious things  so I wear impractical shoes to cheer myself up


you look fab!


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> Me wearing my Piros, again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater dress: New Look
> Faux fur vest: Yaya
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Boots: Christian Louboutin Piros 120
> Nailpolosh: OPI Swiss collection - Cuckoo for this color
> 
> More pics in my blog!


love the boots!


----------



## hunniesochic

evanescent said:


> *chanel*liz*, love those boots on you!
> 
> *Elsie*, those piros really go with everything don't they?? gorgeous!
> 
> just a couple of pics on my phone:
> 
> almerias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paniers:


awww you look so pretty!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> We are heading out to dinner this evening. I am wearing my Lux for the first time. The skirt is Marc by Marc Jacobs from Gilt and the shirt is Leith and the bag is Balenciaga Anthra Brief.



I love the drape of this blouse!  Your Bal is _almost_ as gorgeous as you, dear .


----------



## hunniesochic

Nolia said:


> *My birthday outfit!!  Met a Victoria's Secret Angel today (Candice Swanepoel) and it was also her birthday!~*


I like the ensamble on you! love the Madam Butterfly. Too bad I didn't grab it when it was out...now it's gone forever unless CL brings it back.


----------



## hunniesochic

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!!!!! But a special shout out to my dear *cts, *you look fabulous honey!!!! congrats on such a wonderful accomplishment!!!!
> 
> 
> Friday night out for a friend's birthday...
> wearing BCBG jacket, Tart tank, David Lerner maternity leggings and my beige Yolanda Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night at a wedding...
> wearing More of Me Maternity dress, Alexander McQueen skull clutch and black patent Lady Peeps!


Pregnant and in heels...just like me. You're absolutely stunning and glowing!


----------



## BattyBugs

Mittens34 said:


> I posted this DVF outfit on the DVF thread yesterday, but forgot to post on the CL thread. Today I'm wearing my Clic Clacs and yesterday I wore another new DVF dress with my CL Samiras. I have not been on TPF for awhile, since I'm traveling all the time.


 
Nice!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Chanel
> Tights: Falke
> Shoes: black napppa Lillians
> 
> More pics in my blog!


 
I like the style of this dress very much.



chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress


 
Your dress is such a great color, Liz.



megt10 said:


> We are heading out to dinner this evening. I am wearing my Lux for the first time. The skirt is Marc by Marc Jacobs from Gilt and the shirt is Leith and the bag is Balenciaga Anthra Brief.


 
Another winner, Meg. How was dinner?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> We are heading out to dinner this evening. I am wearing my Lux for the first time. The skirt is Marc by Marc Jacobs from Gilt and the shirt is Leith and the bag is Balenciaga Anthra Brief.



Ooooooh I like your entire outfit meg!!! it's like a bit of everything classy, rock, glam and a little punch of red with those hot CLs!!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner tonight:
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Chanel
> Tights: Falke
> Shoes: black napppa Lillians
> 
> More pics in my blog!



Love your pix as always Elsie!!! 



chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress



oye.... I don't know what I should be more impressed by lol... my eyes are wandering from your car --> bag --> you and your dress --> back to car --> your cute doggy --> :girlwhack: Everything's amazing lol



aoqtpi said:


> School outfit today
> I've gained about 5lbs since starting law school (which is a lot on my 5 foot frame) and it's so frustrating! I've already stopped eating delicious things  so I wear impractical shoes to cheer myself up



med school made me gain 20 pounds at one point, I think I got depressed then LOL, but don't worry, you'll lose it in no time. Most of it is just water retention and you still look fab 



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am back in a DVF dress and heading to Shul with my NP 120 suede square. The purse is YSL Mala Mala. This is the first time I have worn these shoes time to break them in and they go really nicely with the colors in the dress.



The dress is beautiful Meg! The shoes go well with it too


----------



## megt10

hunniesochic said:


> you look fabulous!


 Thank you Hunnie!


cts900 said:


> I love the drape of this blouse! Your Bal is _almost_ as gorgeous as you, dear .


 Thank you CTS, you are always so kind. The blouse is really unique. It has a zip in the back so you can open it up and make it fuller. Wasn't sure how to wear it until I got the skirt yesterday. The back zipper matches the zippers on the skirt.


BattyBugs said:


> I like the style of this dress very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Your dress is such a great color, Liz.
> 
> 
> 
> Another winner, Meg. How was dinner?


 Thanks Batty! Dinner was great. I have a friend who owns the restaurant and they are really struggling so we try and go as often as possible. 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ooooooh I like your entire outfit meg!!! it's like a bit of everything classy, rock, glam and a little punch of red with those hot CLs!!!
> Thanks CEC, I ended up adding my Balenciaga quilted moto and really got a sedate rock vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is beautiful Meg! The shoes go well with it too


 Thank you so much.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress



absolutely fabulous. I love the dress as much as I love your shoes. which is LOVE.


----------



## GSDlover

megt10 said:


> We are heading out to dinner this evening. I am wearing my Lux for the first time. The skirt is Marc by Marc Jacobs from Gilt and the shirt is Leith and the bag is Balenciaga Anthra Brief.



Hi Megt10,

I've always wondered, are CLs with straps more "forgiving?"  What I mean is, I usually have a hard time with a higher pitch, so do the straps (especially in the Lux) help keep the feet up and not get squished toes and cut the need for heel grips?  Thank you so much for any info/help you can provide!

Edit:
Not sure if I am allowed to ask questions on this, if so I apologize and please direct to correct forum.  Thank you.


----------



## DanieC

Aw everyone looks great in their outfits!


----------



## megt10

GSDlover said:


> Hi Megt10,
> 
> I've always wondered, are CLs with straps more "forgiving?"  What I mean is, I usually have a hard time with a higher pitch, so do the straps (especially in the Lux) help keep the feet up and not get squished toes and cut the need for heel grips?  Thank you so much for any info/help you can provide!
> 
> Edit:
> Not sure if I am allowed to ask questions on this, if so I apologize and please direct to correct forum.  Thank you.


 I think that you are allowed to ask questions here, I do all the time. Anyway, I like straps for sure. I too have a hard time with the pitch of a lot of shoes because I have flat feet and they are pretty wide as well. I have skinny heels and always have a hard time with with heel slippage. Most of my shoes end up with heel grips except for the ones that have straps. The Lux that I have do have heel grips in them because when I bought them I bought them in a 39 before realizing that my true CL size is a 38.5. Still I find them really comfortable and because of the strap the extra half size isn't really an issue and it does give my toes a lot more room.


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> aw thank you  her name is valerie! and its an f430 (close enough  ) - its a hot car!!



She's precious  And hot car indeed!


----------



## legaldiva

aoqtpi said:


> School outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> I've gained about 5lbs since starting law school (which is a lot on my 5 foot frame) and it's so frustrating! I've already stopped eating delicious things  so I wear impractical shoes to cheer myself up



You look cute & comfy ... I gained a few pounds my 1L year, and then the next two years was stressed out enough to be a size 4.  I miss those days!!!


----------



## legaldiva

Express black button down;
Rich & Skinny BF jeans;
Chanel Mademoiselle clutch;
Black patent Macarena wedges.


----------



## legaldiva

H&M navy button down;
Vintage brown tweed skirt;
F21 jewelry & Michael Kors watch;
Giraffe print ponyhair VPs.


----------



## Jönathan

legaldiva said:


> H&M navy button down;
> Vintage brown tweed skirt;
> F21 jewelry & Michael Kors watch;
> Giraffe print ponyhair VPs.



*legaldiva, *

Cute outfits!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice outfits, legaldiva.


----------



## jenayb

*legal*, I love both outfits. Absolutely superb.


----------



## beagly911

Oh good grief I'm so behind...5 pages behind!  Everyone looks fabulous!  I get so many ideas from all you beautiful ladies.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

*legaldiva*, love your wedges


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> H&M navy button down;
> Vintage brown tweed skirt;
> F21 jewelry & Michael Kors watch;
> Giraffe print ponyhair VPs.


 Love your outfits Legaldiva, you look great!


----------



## evanescent

legaldiva said:


> Express black button down;
> Rich & Skinny BF jeans;
> Chanel Mademoiselle clutch;
> Black patent Macarena wedges.



the macarena wedges look fabulous with that outfit!



Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner tonight:
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Chanel
> Tights: Falke
> Shoes: black napppa Lillians
> 
> More pics in my blog!



all love! esp your chanel reissue 



chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress



you look AMAZING! your little doggie is so precious! mine loves to jump into my bags too 



megt10 said:


> We are heading out to dinner this evening. I am  wearing my Lux for the first time. The skirt is Marc by Marc Jacobs from  Gilt and the shirt is Leith and the bag is Balenciaga Anthra  Brief.



stunning! loving the pop of red there.



aoqtpi said:


> School outfit today
> 
> I've gained about 5lbs since starting law school (which is a lot on my 5  foot frame) and it's so frustrating! I've already stopped eating  delicious things  so I wear impractical shoes to cheer myself up



i love louboutin pick-me-ups! you look fabulous though!


----------



## evanescent

and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*! 

my outfit tonight with the moustiques:







i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over


----------



## chanel*liz

evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over


 
very cute and chic!


----------



## Jönathan

evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over



Adorable!


----------



## jenayb

evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over


 
Very cute!!! :okay:


----------



## jenayb

The last days of summer... Panier 120! 











See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:


You really make me regret not getting paniers! Love them on you! And wait, last days of summer?? I really hope so. I think your weather is close to mine and its still getting so warm here!


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> You really make me regret not getting paniers! Love them on you! And wait, last days of summer?? I really hope so. I think your weather is close to mine and its still getting so warm here!


 
Babe, "last days of summer" is complete and utter wishful thinking. It was 106 out yesterday. 

I highly recommend picking up the Paniers; they can be found on eBay every now and again for a steal!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:



I am loving that antiqued lace blouse!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress




your doggie is so cute! just like it's owner


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:



You are rockin' that outfit! Love the skirt! I wish our weather was more like yours - I still don't have my snow tires on and it's going to snow on Thursday  I am always jealous of your weather/outfit/shoes/bird legs 




evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over



Beautiful! I love your dress too!




legaldiva said:


> H&M navy button down;
> Vintage brown tweed skirt;
> F21 jewelry & Michael Kors watch;
> Giraffe print ponyhair VPs.



So chic! I need giraffe VPs, and I love MK watches!


----------



## LVoepink

evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over


I love your dress too!


----------



## medicbean

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:



 as always you look too gorgeous - i love the top - is it still around somewhere? and that celine


----------



## medicbean

legaldiva said:


> H&M navy button down;
> Vintage brown tweed skirt;
> F21 jewelry & Michael Kors watch;
> Giraffe print ponyhair VPs.



SO chic!
xxx


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> I am loving that antiqued lace blouse!!!!


 


medicbean said:


> as always you look too gorgeous - i love the top - is it still around somewhere? and that celine


 
Thanks, ladies! The top if by Sabine:

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...LXtsBQ&usg=AFQjCNEniPSqMe3sEDx7pXtLJJ_p5JDOag

 



aoqtpi said:


> You are rockin' that outfit! Love the skirt! I wish our weather was more like yours - I still don't have my snow tires on and it's going to snow on Thursday  I am always jealous of your weather/outfit/shoes/bird legs


 
Bird legs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Thanks, ladies! The top if by Sabine:
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...LXtsBQ&usg=AFQjCNEniPSqMe3sEDx7pXtLJJ_p5JDOag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird legs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Seriously *J*, I'd kill for legs as thin as yours! I went to the gym today and almost ripped my shorts


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Seriously *J*, I'd kill for legs as thin as yours! I went to the gym today and almost ripped my shorts


 


Stop it!! Seriously you have curves girl!  (I, on the other hand, ehem ehem!!! )


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:



So sophisticated!! Love this look


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:



Jenay you are gorgeous!


----------



## myu3160

evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over



You look so cute!!! Love that dress!


----------



## jenayb

myu3160 said:


> Jenay you are gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over [/QUOTE
> So cute, you look adorable.


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:


 
You look FABULOUS!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:


 You're adorable! 

That's way too much little and cuteness for one/two pic(s).


----------



## jamidee

evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over


I love I love I love!! Where did you get this dress? A-DORE-ABLE!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:



uuuuuummmmmmmm.....  You are so smokin' hot _AND_ super adorable.  How do you manage to pull that off??????????



evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over



This dress is precious and you look fabulous. 



legaldiva said:


> Express black button down;
> Rich & Skinny BF jeans;
> Chanel Mademoiselle clutch;
> Black patent Macarena wedges.



Always a knock out, you never fail to impress.


----------



## stilly

evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over


 
Love the outfit *evanescent*!!!
So cute!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.


 
Stunning stilly!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> uuuuuummmmmmmm.....  You are so smokin' hot _AND_ super adorable.  How do you manage to pull that off??????????
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is precious and you look fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> Always a knock out, you never fail to impress.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> You're adorable!
> 
> That's way too much little and cuteness for one/two pic(s).


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:



Jenay, You're just too cute! 

What a great outfit!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;20212514 said:
			
		

> Jenay, You're just too cute!
> 
> What a great outfit!



Jon


----------



## BattyBugs

evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over



Very gorgeous CLs. They are cute with your dress.


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:



Love this outfit, Jenay. Especially your python Celine.


----------



## BattyBugs

stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.



Love the Lucifers and your outfit.


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.



stilly, Gorgeous!!!


----------



## evanescent

Jönathan;20208256 said:
			
		

> Adorable!





jenaywins said:


> Very cute!!! :okay:





aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! I love your dress too!





LVoepink said:


> I love your dress too!





myu3160 said:


> You look so cute!!! Love that dress!





megt10 said:


> So cute, you look adorable.





cts900 said:


> This dress is precious and you look fabulous.





stilly said:


> Love the outfit *evanescent*!!! So cute!!!





BattyBugs said:


> Very gorgeous CLs. They are cute with your dress.



Thank you everyone for your compliments! 



jamidee said:


> I love I love I love!! Where did you get this dress? A-DORE-ABLE!



Thanks hun! The dress is by Sretsis, one of my favourite labels! It's from a couple of seasons ago though!


----------



## evanescent

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:



I absolutely LOVE your outfit!! the paniers are fantastic aren't they?? that lace top is so pretty and the celine  



stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.



WOW! Your legs are amazing! The lucifers look stunning on you!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.



These are amazing on you! I love, I love!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.


 Wow, you look gorgeous Stilly! The shoes are almost as hot as your legs. I love the entire outfit.


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:


 Awww! so P r e t t y! Love this outfit


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> evanescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over [/QUOTE
> So cute, you look adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cute, lovely and adorable outfit )))
Click to expand...


----------



## aoqtpi

Studying for midterms in nude suede Toutenkaboucles 









Going out for dinner in Afrika Piros


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> Studying for midterms in nude suede Toutenkaboucles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for dinner in Afrika Piros


 
Cute! I love your top in the last photo & the more I see people in their Piros, the more I think I might have to hunt down a pair.


----------



## anniethecat

stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.


 

Stilly I love your skirts!  I wish I could wear that style but I am so tall I always end up looking like a ballerina!


----------



## MikaelaN

jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:



Love this summer outfit!



stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.



The Lucifers look great on you!



aoqtpi said:


> Studying for midterms in nude suede Toutenkaboucles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for dinner in Afrika Piros



Love your shoes...especially the Piros!


----------



## MikaelaN

legaldiva said:


> Express black button down;
> Rich & Skinny BF jeans;
> Chanel Mademoiselle clutch;
> Black patent Macarena wedges.





legaldiva said:


> H&M navy button down;
> Vintage brown tweed skirt;
> F21 jewelry & Michael Kors watch;
> Giraffe print ponyhair VPs.



Great outfits, Legal!



evanescent said:


> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over



This dress is adorable! It's something I'd totally wear!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks fabulous!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.



amazing outfit!! you look beautiful, that skirt and the lucifers are perfect together.


----------



## Emma4790

jenaywins said:


> Babe, "last days of summer" is complete and utter wishful thinking. It was 106 out yesterday.
> 
> I highly recommend picking up the Paniers; they can be found on eBay every now and again for a steal!!!



OMG the leather skirt!! Hot as hell girl!


----------



## jenayb

Emma4790 said:


> OMG the leather skirt!! Hot as hell girl!


----------



## jamidee

stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.



Wow I need lucifers so bad! AMAZING!!


----------



## chanel*liz

aoqtpi said:


> Studying for midterms in nude suede Toutenkaboucles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for dinner in Afrika Piros



smoking hot!!


----------



## jamidee

Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:




Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.




Nude/burgundy VP. 

I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:


----------



## GCGDanielle

This forum is full of supermodels.  Seriously!


jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120! See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:



You look fabulous, as always.  You remind me of Anna Paquin!  I just ordered your blouse. :shame:



stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.



Your legs are a-m-a-z-i-n-g. 



jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:



Smokin' hot!


----------



## jenayb

GCGDanielle said:


> This forum is full of supermodels. Seriously!
> 
> 
> You look fabulous, as always. You remind me of Anna Paquin! I just ordered your blouse. :shame:


 
I had zero clue who she was until people started telling me I look like her one day. It's uncanny. 

Yay! You're going to LURVE that blouse!!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I had zero clue who she was until people started telling me I look like her one day. It's uncanny.
> 
> Yay! You're going to LURVE that blouse!!!



When I grow up, I want to be as precious and tiny as you.  You're like a little doll. I can't get over it.


----------



## eatcandyfloss

jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:



You look gorgeous babe, you must have got some lingering looks that night 

p.s. that dress totally fooled me, I thought it was HL!! 
:doggie:*runs off to find pretty dress*

ETA I'm usually a UK size 10 but on the UK French Connection website that's only available for pre-order but the size 12 is in stock... I don't have any bandage style dresses - is it OK to size up due to the material or would this be baggy?! TIA


----------



## eatcandyfloss

jenaywins said:


> I had zero clue who she was until people started telling me I look like her one day. It's uncanny.
> 
> Yay! You're going to LURVE that blouse!!!



Just googled the unfamiliar reference... you could be doppelgangers 

p.s. lookin' fiiine in your last post missy - am loving your lacey top


----------



## jamidee

eatcandyfloss said:


> You look gorgeous babe, you must have got some lingering looks that night
> 
> p.s. that dress totally fooled me, I thought it was HL!!
> :doggie:*runs off to find pretty dress*
> 
> ETA I'm usually a UK size 10 but on the UK French Connection website that's only available for pre-order but the size 12 is in stock... I don't have any bandage style dresses - is it OK to size up due to the material or would this be baggy?! TIA



Thanks, hun! I sized up a size. This french connection dress runs very small especially in bust and waist.  I think you'll be fine because I really could have gone up two sizes and the dress still would have been pretty tight.


----------



## jamidee

GCGDanielle said:


> This forum is full of supermodels.  Seriously!
> 
> 
> You look fabulous, as always.  You remind me of Anna Paquin!  I just ordered your blouse. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> Your legs are a-m-a-z-i-n-g.
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' hot!



thanks, lovely!


----------



## eatcandyfloss

jamidee said:


> Thanks, hun! I sized up a size. This french connection dress runs very small especially in bust and waist.  I think you'll be fine because I really could have gone up two sizes and the dress still would have been pretty tight.



I will definitely be sizing up then haha... I'm kidding myself that I'm still a size 10 :lolots:

Thanks for the info


----------



## jamidee

eatcandyfloss said:


> I will definitely be sizing up then haha... I'm kidding myself that I'm still a size 10 :lolots:
> 
> Thanks for the info



You sound like me. When I went into FC, I immediately grabbed a 2. Yes, that's what I said- a 2!! I was kidding myself. Momma has gained some weight. These hips and breasticles are NOT fitting in a two. So I sized up and REFUSED to size up again. In hindsight, I should have. But, I still get to sport my 4. Makes me still feel skinny even when I know differently. :giggles:

Plus, if it gets too tight, then I'll have incentive to lose weight to get in the dress! At least, that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous Jamidee.


jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:


----------



## eatcandyfloss

jamidee said:


> You sound like me. When I went into FC, I immediately grabbed a 2. Yes, that's what I said- a 2!! I was kidding myself. Momma has gained some weight. These hips and breasticles are NOT fitting in a two. So I sized up and REFUSED to size up again. In hindsight, I should have. But, I still get to sport my 4. Makes me still feel skinny even when I know differently. :giggles:
> 
> Plus,* if it gets too tight, then I'll have incentive to lose weight to get in the dress*! At least, that's what I'm telling myself.



We think so alike it's untrue! I think I'll size up one size but no further - a girl has her own delusions of size limits y'know?! I will squeeze in if it takes someone else zipping me in hehe :weird:

p.s. LOL at breasticles.... I love that word


----------



## jamidee

eatcandyfloss said:


> We think so alike it's untrue! I think I'll size up one size but no further - a girl has her own delusions of size limits y'know?! I will squeeze in if it takes someone else zipping me in hehe :weird:
> 
> p.s. LOL at breasticles.... I love that word



There is a point where they are no longer breasts/boobs/etc. Mine have reached that point. 

That's the tricky thing about this dress. NO ZIPPER. It takes some maneuvering to get it over the ta ta's and down because of that band around the waist. But, I still think a size up will do just fine. I swear if they would have been smart and put a zipper I could have even gotten my 2, then I'd be one seriously happy delusional girl. 

I'm so glad you got it! You're going to love it. I wish I would have gotten it in another color as well. They had this beautiful slate blue.  It looked like a dreary winter's day and reminded me of cuddling...or a pretty pretty ice princess.


----------



## eatcandyfloss

jamidee said:


> There is a point where they are no longer breasts/boobs/etc. Mine have reached that point.
> 
> That's the tricky thing about this dress. NO ZIPPER. It takes some maneuvering to get it over the ta ta's and down because of that band around the waist. But, I still think a size up will do just fine. I swear if they would have been smart and put a zipper I could have even gotten my 2, then I'd be one seriously happy delusional girl.
> 
> I'm so glad you got it! You're going to love it. I wish I would have gotten it in another color as well. They had this beautiful slate blue.  It looked like a dreary winter's day and reminded me of cuddling...or a pretty pretty ice princess.



Haha mine too have reached Breasticle status then, I've noticed I have had to size up things just to fit them in! (In my heart I'm still a UK10 though hehe :hnsnsn Need to head to the gym and stop drinking cocktails  :tispy:

DOH on the zipper! Might dislocate something trying to get this little number on  (and DBF will not be happy about having to help me get it off!)

They had a grey and a powder pink on the UK site but the red was the nicest... reminds me of a certain red we all love, no?


----------



## carlinha

everybody looks amazing i am so sorry for the group shout out but i am soooo behind!!! 



jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:



*jamidee* the second photo is really cracking me up!!!  you look beautiful as usual!

today out for dinner with DH
sorry for the blurry phone camera shot
Louboutin Hola Ninas
(with some Hermes bracelets and watch, and Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope Clutch)


----------



## phiphi

carlinha said:


> *everybody looks amazing i am so sorry for the group shout out but i am soooo behind!!! *
> 
> *jamidee* the second photo is really cracking me up!!!  you look beautiful as usual!
> 
> today out for dinner with DH
> sorry for the blurry phone camera shot
> Louboutin Hola Ninas
> (with some Hermes bracelets and watch, and Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope Clutch)



i agree *C* - i am SO behind! these pages zoom by so quickly!! love it all!

i love this outfit! you look so relaxed and gorgeous!

today's work outfit - a little bit of black and camel, with my leopard ponyhair marcia ballas. (i'd rather be on a beach!)


----------



## carlinha

phiphi said:


> i agree *C* - i am SO behind! these pages zoom by so quickly!! love it all!
> 
> i love this outfit! you look so relaxed and gorgeous!
> 
> today's work outfit - a little bit of black and camel, with my leopard ponyhair marcia ballas. (i'd rather be on a beach!)



thank you!  trying to be relaxed during my short times off.

and you my dear *P* are the EPITOME of CLASS :worthy:

and don't worry you will be on the beach with me soon enough


----------



## jamidee

phiphi said:


> i agree *C* - i am SO behind! these pages zoom by so quickly!! love it all!
> 
> i love this outfit! you look so relaxed and gorgeous!
> 
> today's work outfit - a little bit of black and camel, with my leopard ponyhair marcia ballas. (i'd rather be on a beach!)



Carlina is right... you are so classy.


----------



## jamidee

carlinha said:


> everybody looks amazing i am so sorry for the group shout out but i am soooo behind!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *jamidee* the second photo is really cracking me up!!!  you look beautiful as usual!
> 
> today out for dinner with DH
> sorry for the blurry phone camera shot
> Louboutin Hola Ninas
> (with some Hermes bracelets and watch, and Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope Clutch)



I'd kill for some sand between my toes right now. You look so effortless


----------



## eatcandyfloss

carlinha said:


> today out for dinner with DH
> sorry for the blurry phone camera shot
> Louboutin Hola Ninas
> (with some Hermes bracelets and watch, and Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope Clutch)



*Carlinha*, you look so effortlessly gorgeous! 

Must still be pretty warm on your side of the pond... it's getting a bit crisp over here!



phiphi said:


> i agree *C* - i am SO behind! these pages zoom by so quickly!! love it all!
> 
> i love this outfit! you look so relaxed and gorgeous!
> 
> today's work outfit - a little bit of black and camel, with my leopard ponyhair marcia ballas. (i'd rather be on a beach!)



Tres chic *phiphi*, you must have been the most stylish lady at work today


----------



## myu3160

jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:



You look gorgeous!! Was this dress hard to put on and take off? It looks like a million bucks!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> everybody looks amazing i am so sorry for the group shout out but i am soooo behind!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *jamidee* the second photo is really cracking me up!!!  you look beautiful as usual!
> 
> today out for dinner with DH
> sorry for the blurry phone camera shot
> Louboutin Hola Ninas
> (with some Hermes bracelets and watch, and Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope Clutch)



The beach!!!  



phiphi said:


> i agree *C* - i am SO behind! these pages zoom by so quickly!! love it all!
> 
> i love this outfit! you look so relaxed and gorgeous!
> 
> today's work outfit - a little bit of black and camel, with my leopard ponyhair marcia ballas. (i'd rather be on a beach!)



Holy crap.


----------



## BellaShoes

*phi*, you look beautiful! The entire outfit is spot on!

*Carlinha*.... lovely photo... where r u?


----------



## BellaShoes

Fab *Jenay*!!!! Summer will miss you... and puppy doooooog, why the long face


----------



## BellaShoes

Couple pics in my Egoutinas...

Both were today...

Wore the BR TUnic with LnA Olivia leggings to work...excuse the locker room pic.






Followed by a quick modeling pic of my new Parker beaded tunic!


----------



## jamidee

BellaShoes said:


> Couple pics in my Egoutinas...
> 
> Both were today...
> 
> Wore the BR TUnic with LnA Olivia leggings to work...excuse the locker room pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a quick modeling pic of my new Parker beaded tunic!



Love the tunic! I love your thin legs.


----------



## jamidee

myu3160 said:


> You look gorgeous!! Was this dress hard to put on and take off? It looks like a million bucks!



It's difficult when going over the breasticles because the band in the waist is so small, but the rest of it was easy peasy. Thank you, lovey!


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> Couple pics in my Egoutinas...
> 
> Both were today...
> 
> Wore the BR TUnic with LnA Olivia leggings to work...excuse the locker room pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a quick modeling pic of my new Parker beaded tunic!




Bella,

Both outfits are gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:



 



jamidee said:


> When I grow up, I want to be as precious and tiny as you.  You're like a little doll. I can't get over it.



 I am.... Mini Bird!!!!!  



eatcandyfloss said:


> Just googled the unfamiliar reference... you could be doppelgangers
> 
> p.s. lookin' fiiine in your last post missy - am loving your lacey top



Isn't it eery how much we look alike!?!?!? :weird: 



BellaShoes said:


> Fab *Jenay*!!!! Summer will miss you... and puppy doooooog, why the long face



:giggles: 



BellaShoes said:


> Couple pics in my Egoutinas...
> 
> Both were today...
> 
> Wore the BR TUnic with LnA Olivia leggings to work...excuse the locker room pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a quick modeling pic of my new Parker beaded tunic!



You and me, sister! I've been after that tunic for ages! You look fab!!!!


----------



## carlinha

jamidee said:


> I'd kill for some sand between my toes right now. You look so effortless



thank you *jamidee*.  the sand feels awesome.



eatcandyfloss said:


> *Carlinha*, you look so effortlessly gorgeous!
> 
> Must still be pretty warm on your side of the pond... it's getting a bit crisp over here!



thanks *eatcandyfloss*, it is still definitely warm where i am, although less humid 



jenaywins said:


> The beach!!!



yes 



BellaShoes said:


> *Carlinha*.... lovely photo... where r u?



thanks *bella*!  i'm on the beach!


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> Couple pics in my Egoutinas...
> 
> Both were today...
> 
> Wore the BR TUnic with LnA Olivia leggings to work...excuse the locker room pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a quick modeling pic of my new Parker beaded tunic!



both outfits are HOT *bella*!!!  i love tunics, especially the parker beaded one!  and i still need those egoutinas!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans


----------



## GSDlover

pixiesparkle said:


> Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans



I LOVE the scalloped edges of your shorts!


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans



very cute outfit *pixie*!!!  loving your tanzanite bibis


----------



## eatcandyfloss

carlinha said:


> thanks *eatcandyfloss*, it is still definitely warm where i am, although less humid



Make the most of the weather while you can 



pixiesparkle said:


> Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans



You look so summery and feminine  Your shoes are such a yummy colour and are a really nice contrast to the colours in your clothes!


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Studying for midterms in nude suede Toutenkaboucles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for dinner in Afrika Piros


 Gorgeous I love the shoes and your outfits are so cute.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Couple pics in my Egoutinas...
> 
> Both were today...
> 
> Wore the BR TUnic with LnA Olivia leggings to work...excuse the locker room pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a quick modeling pic of my new Parker beaded tunic!


 Love both outfits Bella, you look great.


----------



## megt10

pixiesparkle said:


> Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans


 Lovely! Such a pretty outfit.


----------



## Jönathan

pixiesparkle said:


> Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans



pixie, You look adorable!


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:


 You look totally HOT!


----------



## legaldiva

Why was this thread UN-sticky-ed?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yes, this thread is active enough that it should remain on the first page. If there are issues with it falling out of favor due to the move, just let me or Laureen know and we'll work to fix it.


----------



## GlammaGurl

My job has absolutely no dress code...and I love it. Means I can dress down when I want, and up when I care to. 

Yesterday I wore a houndstooth wrap, Alfani pleather-chevron detail and fabric motorcycle jacket, knitted black Ann Taylor Hoodie, slicked/shiny black J Brand jeans and studded VPs.


----------



## GlammaGurl

Decided to suit it up today.
Calvin Klein Single Breasted Suit
Thomas Pink Shirt w/Sequin Tuxedo collar and cuffs
Black studded cufflinks
Patent Simples


----------



## Elsie87

*GlammaGurl* you look fab in both outfits; very chic! 



Wearing my Esoteri booties today:











More pictures and details at my blog!


----------



## AEGIS

the unstickyness confused me lol


----------



## LVoepink

pixiesparkle said:


> Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans


 
such a cute look!



GlammaGurl said:


> My job has absolutely no dress code...and I love it. Means I can dress down when I want, and up when I care to.
> 
> Yesterday I wore a houndstooth wrap, Alfani pleather-chevron detail and fabric motorcycle jacket, knitted black Ann Taylor Hoodie, slicked/shiny black J Brand jeans and studded VPs.


 
LOVE the wrap!



GlammaGurl said:


> Decided to suit it up today.
> Calvin Klein Single Breasted Suit
> Thomas Pink Shirt w/Sequin Tuxedo collar and cuffs
> Black studded cufflinks
> Patent Simples


 
wow the suit looks fab on you!



Elsie87 said:


> *GlammaGurl* you look fab in both outfits; very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Esoteri booties today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures and details at my blog!


 
great look, love the booties


----------



## Elsie87

AEGIS said:


> the unstickyness confused me lol


 
Same here, haha!



LVoepink said:


> great look, love the booties


 
Thank you!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> the unstickyness confused me lol



Me too


----------



## evanescent

jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:



smoking hot!!



aoqtpi said:


> Studying for midterms in nude suede Toutenkaboucles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for dinner in Afrika Piros



aw i love that you study in your CLs, i do that too!  the Toutenkaboucles look faboulous on you btw!



BellaShoes said:


> Couple pics in my Egoutinas...
> 
> Both were today...
> 
> Wore the BR TUnic with LnA Olivia leggings to work...excuse the locker room pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a quick modeling pic of my new Parker beaded tunic!



those boots look amazing on you!



phiphi said:


> today's work outfit - a little bit of black and camel, with my leopard ponyhair marcia ballas. (i'd rather be on a beach!)



LOVE this outfit! everything about it is perfect!



carlinha said:


> today out for dinner with DH
> sorry for the blurry phone camera shot
> Louboutin Hola Ninas
> (with some Hermes bracelets and watch, and Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope Clutch)



you look amazing carlinha! what a great shot 



pixiesparkle said:


> Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans



adorable! really love the tanzanite bibis with your outfit - they really pop! i have the same shorts btw 



GlammaGurl said:


> Decided to suit it up today.
> Calvin Klein Single Breasted Suit
> Thomas Pink Shirt w/Sequin Tuxedo collar and cuffs
> Black studded cufflinks
> Patent Simples



i love that shirt with the sequinned tux collar and cuffs!



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my Esoteri booties today:



fabulous as always Elsie!


----------



## eatcandyfloss

AEGIS said:


> the unstickyness confused me lol



"unstickyness"


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


>



you look so happy! you do have such a friendly smile car!



phiphi said:


> i agree *C* - i am SO behind! these pages zoom by so quickly!! love it all!
> 
> i love this outfit! you look so relaxed and gorgeous!
> 
> today's work outfit - a little bit of black and camel, with my leopard ponyhair marcia ballas. (i'd rather be on a beach!)





BellaShoes said:


> Couple pics in my Egoutinas...
> 
> Both were today...
> 
> Wore the BR TUnic with LnA Olivia leggings to work...excuse the locker room pic.
> 
> 
> Followed by a quick modeling pic of my new Parker beaded tunic!



love the boots



pixiesparkle said:


> Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans




your shorts are so cute!


GlammaGurl said:


> My job has absolutely no dress code...and I love it. Means I can dress down when I want, and up when I care to.
> 
> Yesterday I wore a houndstooth wrap, Alfani pleather-chevron detail and fabric motorcycle jacket, knitted black Ann Taylor Hoodie, slicked/shiny black J Brand jeans and studded VPs.



lovely!



aoqtpi said:


> Studying for midterms in nude suede Toutenkaboucles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for dinner in Afrika Piros




i love how you study in CLs.  I'm in a duke sweatshirt looking crazy lol




megt10 said:


> evanescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over [/QUOTE
> So cute, you look adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenaywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @ Celine & leather skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> evanescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you so much for all your kind words before - *icecreamom*, *amorris*, *hunniesochic*!
> 
> my outfit tonight with the moustiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love my dress! it has kitten prints all over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> adorbs!
Click to expand...


----------



## AEGIS

dayum!!!!!!!




jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> dayum!!!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> you look so happy! you do have such a friendly smile car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your shorts are so cute!
> 
> 
> lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love how you study in CLs.  I'm in a duke sweatshirt looking crazy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Celine & leather skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> adorbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I'm in sweats studying. Looking cute is too much effort that can go towards studying. I save the cuteness for post studying celebrations!
Click to expand...


----------



## carlinha

GlammaGurl said:


> My job has absolutely no dress code...and I love it. Means I can dress down when I want, and up when I care to.
> 
> Yesterday I wore a houndstooth wrap, Alfani pleather-chevron detail and fabric motorcycle jacket, knitted black Ann Taylor Hoodie, slicked/shiny black J Brand jeans and studded VPs.





GlammaGurl said:


> Decided to suit it up today.
> Calvin Klein Single Breasted Suit
> Thomas Pink Shirt w/Sequin Tuxedo collar and cuffs
> Black studded cufflinks
> Patent Simples



great outfits *glammagurl*



Elsie87 said:


> *GlammaGurl* you look fab in both outfits; very chic!
> 
> Wearing my Esoteri booties today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures and details at my blog!



you look great as always *elsie*!  love your blog too!



AEGIS said:


> the unstickyness confused me lol



girl, i was lost! 



evanescent said:


> you look amazing carlinha! what a great shot



thank you *evanescent*!



AEGIS said:


> you look so happy! you do have such a friendly smile car!



thanks *aegis*!  my 5 tortured years of braces and retainers paid off


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> thanks *aegis*!  my 5 tortured years of braces and retainers paid off



i wore braces for 5 years too.  now i always smile


----------



## beagly911

Ok, not the most flattering outfit but comfy knowing I would be on the go all day....









Thank you $peedah...I love them!!!  Although I'm only up to 5 hours (with lots of walking) in them right now...8 hours to come soon!!


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:


 
Love the dress and CLs *jaimdee*!!!
Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Doglover1610

beagly911 said:


> Ok, not the most flattering outfit but comfy knowing I would be on the go all day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you $peedah...I love them!!!  Although I'm only up to 5 hours (with lots of walking) in them right now...8 hours to come soon!!



AHA! So it was YOU who snatched the shoes from me!

They look lovely!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Stunning stilly!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Love the Lucifers and your outfit.


 



			
				Jönathan;20212819 said:
			
		

> stilly, Gorgeous!!!


 


evanescent said:


> Thank you everyone for your compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! The dress is by Sretsis, one of my favourite labels! It's from a couple of seasons ago though!


 


evanescent said:


> I absolutely LOVE your outfit!! the paniers are fantastic aren't they?? that lace top is so pretty and the celine
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Your legs are amazing! The lucifers look stunning on you!


 


aoqtpi said:


> These are amazing on you! I love, I love!


 


megt10 said:


> Wow, you look gorgeous Stilly! The shoes are almost as hot as your legs. I love the entire outfit.


 


anniethecat said:


> Stilly I love your skirts!  I wish I could wear that style but I am so tall I always end up looking like a ballerina!


 


MikaelaN said:


> Love this summer outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> The Lucifers look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shoes...especially the Piros!


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> amazing outfit!! you look beautiful, that skirt and the lucifers are perfect together.


 
Thanks for all the great comments ladies!!!
The Lucifers have been my "go-to" pair of CLs the last few weekends!!!


----------



## beagly911

Doglover1610 said:


> AHA! So it was YOU who snatched the shoes from me!
> 
> They look lovely!


 
Thank you...sorry you didn't get them but I truly LOVE them!!!!!  They are AWESOME!!!  They go with EVERYTHING!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

pixiesparkle said:


> Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans


 
Your legs and Bibis are amazing *pixiesparkle*!!!


----------



## stilly

I had the day off on Monday so I did some shopping in my Denim Pigalles and a casual dress...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I had the day off on Monday so I did some shopping in my Denim Pigalles and a casual dress...


 
Incredible outfit Stilly...how you shop in piggies I will never know!!!  FA-BU-LOUS!!!


----------



## phiphi

eatcandyfloss said:


> Tres chic *phiphi*, you must have been the most stylish lady at work today



thank you so much *eatcandyfloss*! 



jenaywins said:


> Holy crap.



aw thanks hun! and i can say the same! hellooo paniers! 



BellaShoes said:


> *phi*, you look beautiful! The entire outfit is spot on!
> 
> 
> BellaShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple pics in my Egoutinas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much *bella*! you look so effortlessly chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixiesparkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a pretty outfit! it's so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> GlammaGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My job has absolutely no dress code...and I love it. Means I can dress down when I want, and up when I care to.
> 
> Yesterday I wore a houndstooth wrap, Alfani pleather-chevron detail and fabric motorcycle jacket, knitted black Ann Taylor Hoodie, slicked/shiny black J Brand jeans and studded VPs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlammaGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to suit it up today.
> Calvin Klein Single Breasted Suit
> Thomas Pink Shirt w/Sequin Tuxedo collar and cuffs
> Black studded cufflinks
> Patent Simples
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both outfits are so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GlammaGurl* you look fab in both outfits; very chic!
> 
> Wearing my Esoteri booties today:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i always look forward to your outfits, *E*! stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> evanescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this outfit! everything about it is perfect!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you so much evanescent!
> 
> 
> 
> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, not the most flattering outfit but comfy knowing I would be on the go all day....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *beagly*, it is a beautiful outfit!!
Click to expand...


----------



## phiphi

stilly said:


> I had the day off on Monday so I did some shopping in my Denim Pigalles and a casual dress...



*stilly*, i love that you can shop in pigalles!!  another fantastic outfit!

today's outfit - dvf with black patent wallis


----------



## iimewii

Love everyone looks


----------



## Dukeprincess

*jamiedee:*  Hilarious story and cute pic.

*beagly:* Love the Decolletes!

*stilly:* That's what you shop in?  WOW, I am glad I don't live near you, I'd be ashamed in what I am wearing.

*P:* You look absolutely beautiful.  That's all.


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> GlammaGurl you look fab in both outfits; very chic!
> 
> Wearing my Esoteri booties today:
> 
> More pictures and details at my blog!



Cute!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug: InWear
> Dress: Mexx
> Bracelet: Bijou Brigitte
> Bag: Chanel
> Tights: Falke
> Shoes: black napppa Lillians
> 
> More pics in my blog!


 
va-va-vooommmm! love this outfit 



chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress


 


megt10 said:


> We are heading out to dinner this evening. I am wearing my Lux for the first time. The skirt is Marc by Marc Jacobs from Gilt and the shirt is Leith and the bag is Balenciaga Anthra Brief.


 
so pretty! 



jenaywins said:


> The last days of summer... Panier 120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Bailey sneaking in the background?? :giggles:


 
fab! milk that summer!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.


 
I am all aboard the Stilly leg train!



aoqtpi said:


> Going out for dinner in Afrika Piros


 
love this missoni pairing 



jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:


 
you look hot hot hot!



jenaywins said:


> I had zero clue who she was until people started telling me I look like her one day. It's uncanny.
> 
> Yay! You're going to LURVE that blouse!!!


 
I've been wanting to say that since I first started in the Atwood forum earlier this year lol! Wasn't sure how you'd take it but I think she's so pretty and awesome-love me some Sookie!



phiphi said:


> today's work outfit - a little bit of black and camel, with my leopard ponyhair marcia ballas. (i'd rather be on a beach!)


 
belt twinnies! very chic!



carlinha said:


> today out for dinner with DH
> sorry for the blurry phone camera shot
> Louboutin Hola Ninas
> (with some Hermes bracelets and watch, and Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope Clutch)


 
this pic makes me smile  your skin (even w/ the shadows) looks great against the white!



phiphi said:


> today's outfit - dvf with black patent wallis


 
I love this-I literally live in black tights all Fall/Winter. Those colors really pop against the black!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hunniesochic said:


> Pregnant and in heels...just like me. You're absolutely stunning and glowing!


 
thank you hunnie!!!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Elsie87 said:


> *GlammaGurl* you look fab in both outfits; very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Esoteri booties today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures and details at my blog!



Thank you. That Sushi laptop bag is lovely. Those studs!


----------



## GlammaGurl

stilly said:


> I had the day off on Monday so I did some shopping in my Denim Pigalles and a casual dress...



I love these denim shoes. They take a  casual outfit to a whole 'nother level. Very lovely!


----------



## jamidee

stilly said:


> I had the day off on Monday so I did some shopping in my Denim Pigalles and a casual dress...



How do you do that? :wondering Pigalles are such "concentrating" CLs. But, regardless...you look adorable.


----------



## AngieL

phiphi said:


> today's outfit - dvf with black patent wallis



cuute!


----------



## BattyBugs

jamidee said:


> Once again I was running too late to take a pic in my full length mirror, so you ladies get terrible phone wino bathroom pics after dinner :tipsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: french connection. Poor man's Herve leger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/burgundy VP.
> 
> I did stumble a couple of times trying to balance taking a pic of the CL...:lolots:



Nice combo!


----------



## BattyBugs

carlinha said:


> everybody looks amazing i am so sorry for the group shout out but i am soooo behind!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *jamidee* the second photo is really cracking me up!!!  you look beautiful as usual!
> 
> today out for dinner with DH
> sorry for the blurry phone camera shot
> Louboutin Hola Ninas
> (with some Hermes bracelets and watch, and Balenciaga Coquelicot GGH Envelope Clutch)



Cute dress, C!


----------



## BattyBugs

phiphi said:


> i agree *C* - i am SO behind! these pages zoom by so quickly!! love it all!
> 
> i love this outfit! you look so relaxed and gorgeous!
> 
> today's work outfit - a little bit of black and camel, with my leopard ponyhair marcia ballas. (i'd rather be on a beach!)



Love the shoes, Phi. This is a very nice outfit.


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> Couple pics in my Egoutinas...
> 
> Both were today...
> 
> Wore the BR TUnic with LnA Olivia leggings to work...excuse the locker room pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a quick modeling pic of my new Parker beaded tunic!



So hot, Bella!


----------



## BattyBugs

pixiesparkle said:


> Here is what I wore 2 days ago (H&M top, Forever New shorts, LV bracelet and tanzanite Bibi) when it was hot and sunny in Sydney..today I'm back in sweater and jeans



Cute shorts! I love the way the blue looks.


----------



## BattyBugs

GlammaGurl said:


> My job has absolutely no dress code...and I love it. Means I can dress down when I want, and up when I care to.
> 
> Yesterday I wore a houndstooth wrap, Alfani pleather-chevron detail and fabric motorcycle jacket, knitted black Ann Taylor Hoodie, slicked/shiny black J Brand jeans and studded VPs.





GlammaGurl said:


> Decided to suit it up today.
> Calvin Klein Single Breasted Suit
> Thomas Pink Shirt w/Sequin Tuxedo collar and cuffs
> Black studded cufflinks
> Patent Simples



Spikeys  and black patent. Very nice!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> *GlammaGurl* you look fab in both outfits; very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Esoteri booties today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures and details at my blog!



Love the booties & your outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Ok, not the most flattering outfit but comfy knowing I would be on the go all day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you $peedah...I love them!!!  Although I'm only up to 5 hours (with lots of walking) in them right now...8 hours to come soon!!



Cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

stilly said:


> I had the day off on Monday so I did some shopping in my Denim Pigalles and a casual dress...



Another winning outfit, Stilly.


----------



## BattyBugs

phiphi said:


> *stilly*, i love that you can shop in pigalles!!  another fantastic outfit!
> 
> today's outfit - dvf with black patent wallis



Beautiful dress, Phi!


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> i wore braces for 5 years too.  now i always smile



yayyy us!  go braces!



beagly911 said:


> Ok, not the most flattering outfit but comfy knowing I would be on the go all day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you $peedah...I love them!!!  Although I'm only up to 5 hours (with lots of walking) in them right now...8 hours to come soon!!



beautiful shoes *beagly*!  so classic.



stilly said:


> I had the day off on Monday so I did some shopping in my Denim Pigalles and a casual dress...



you look great *stilly*.



phiphi said:


> *stilly*, i love that you can shop in pigalles!!  another fantastic outfit!
> 
> today's outfit - dvf with black patent wallis



another  *P*!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> this pic makes me smile  your skin (even w/ the shadows) looks great against the white!



thank you *choco*!!



BattyBugs said:


> Cute dress, C!



thanks *batty*!  it's my go-to bikini cover up


----------



## amazigrace

Man, I haven't been in here in a while and just have to say that everyone
looks fab-u-lous! Special call-out to *phi* and *carla*. Love your
two outfits, *phi*, and especially the H belt! You look so classy!
And, *carla*, you look amazing as always! Love all the great
accessories!

Keep it up, gorgeous ladies. You all look fabulous!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *stilly*, i love that you can shop in pigalles!!  another fantastic outfit!
> 
> today's outfit - dvf with black patent wallis


 Love, love, love the whole outfit. That is such an awesome print on the dress and looks perfect with the shoes.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Ok, not the most flattering outfit but comfy knowing I would be on the go all day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you $peedah...I love them!!! Although I'm only up to 5 hours (with lots of walking) in them right now...8 hours to come soon!!


 So lady like. You look beautiful Beagly.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I had the day off on Monday so I did some shopping in my Denim Pigalles and a casual dress...


 Fantastic outfit.


----------



## cts900

I have been away and missed soooooo many looks but everyone looks FAB.

*aoqtpi*: I love that you are keeping it exciting!  I do the same thing when I grade papers.  You look great, hun.   

*jamidee*: Just super, super ridiculously sexy.   

*car:* This picture is precious in every single way.  You are a dynamo.   

Sweet *phi*!!  I adore both looks.  You are so chic and sophisticated.  The slacks, especially look AH-mazing on you my friend.   

*Stilly*: You always look fabulous.  I am sooooo envious of your legs.

*beagly*: Your skirt is lovely and I am so jelly that you can make the DZ work.  Gorgeous shoe!

*Elsie*: You are a rock star.  I love this look!

*Glamma*: You are looking fab-u-lous!

*Bella*: Hot damn, woman! I do not know how you do it but you do it sooooooo well _every_ time.  The tunics are stunning on you!

*pixie*: You could not look more adorable.


----------



## Jönathan

phi, 

So cute!!! 





phiphi said:


> *stilly*, i love that you can shop in pigalles!!  another fantastic outfit!
> 
> today's outfit - dvf with black patent wallis


----------



## cts900

^^per my dear *Jönathan's* request...

At work in my flannel NS this week (sorry for the shoe cut off in the first pic, but you get the idea in the second ).


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> ^^per my dear *Jönathan's* request...
> 
> At work in my flannel NS this week (sorry for the shoe cut off in the first pic, but you get the idea in the second ).


 
cts, thanks for posting!

Your students are so lucky!  i never had any super stylish professors like you when I was in college!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you so much for all the sweet comments! 






cts900 said:


> ^^per my dear *Jönathan's* request...
> 
> At work in my flannel NS this week (sorry for the shoe cut off in the first pic, but you get the idea in the second ).


 
Lovely outfit! Those tights are fab! 



beagly911 said:


> Ok, not the most flattering outfit but comfy knowing I would be on the go all day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you $peedah...I love them!!!  Although I'm only up to 5 hours (with lots of walking) in them right now...8 hours to come soon!!


 
Cute; love the colour of your sweater!



stilly said:


> I had the day off on Monday so I did some shopping in my Denim Pigalles and a casual dress...


 
Beautiful! You look fierce in those Pigalles!



phiphi said:


> *stilly*, i love that you can shop in pigalles!!  another fantastic outfit!
> 
> today's outfit - dvf with black patent wallis


 
Shoe twins!  LOVE the whole look!


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> ^^per my dear *Jönathan's* request...
> 
> At work in my flannel NS this week (sorry for the shoe cut off in the first pic, but you get the idea in the second ).


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> ^^per my dear *Jönathan's* request...
> 
> At work in my flannel NS this week (sorry for the shoe cut off in the first pic, but you get the idea in the second ).


 OMG CTS you are stunning! That is such a gorgeous outfit and it shows off that tiny waist of yours. You always look beautiful and polished but this is by far my favorite outfit.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> *P:* You look absolutely beautiful.  That's all.



thank you dearest!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> belt twinnies! very chic!
> 
> I love this-I literally live in black tights all Fall/Winter. Those colors really pop against the black!



thank you so much choco!!



AngieL said:


> cuute!



thanks angie!!



BattyBugs said:


> Love the shoes, Phi. This is a very nice outfit.



thanks dear bats!! 



carlinha said:


> another  *P*!



 you're the best!



amazigrace said:


> Man, I haven't been in here in a while and just have to say that everyone
> looks fab-u-lous! Special call-out to *phi* and *carla*. Love your
> two outfits, *phi*, and especially the H belt! You look so classy!
> And, *carla*, you look amazing as always! Love all the great
> accessories!
> 
> Keep it up, gorgeous ladies. You all look fabulous!



omigosh *amazi* you are too too kind! 



megt10 said:


> Love, love, love the whole outfit. That is such an awesome print on the dress and looks perfect with the shoes.



thank you so much sweet meg!



cts900 said:


> I have been away and missed soooooo many looks but everyone looks FAB.
> 
> Sweet *phi*!!  I adore both looks.  You are so chic and sophisticated.  The slacks, especially look AH-mazing on you my friend.



thank you so much sweetie. and helloooo - you are the classy hotness with your ouftit too!!! 




			
				Jönathan;20234426 said:
			
		

> phi,
> 
> So cute!!!



thank you dear Jönathan!!!


----------



## GlammaGurl

cts900 said:


> ^^per my dear *Jönathan's* request...
> 
> At work in my flannel NS this week (sorry for the shoe cut off in the first pic, but you get the idea in the second ).



love those shoes and that sweater


----------



## GlammaGurl

Im a continued lover of all things black and white, especially gingham. black simples get play again.


----------



## anniethecat

cts900 said:


> ^^per my dear *Jönathan's* request...
> 
> At work in my flannel NS this week (sorry for the shoe cut off in the first pic, but you get the idea in the second ).


 

*Love this outfit cts!*


----------



## cts900

anniethecat said:


> *Love this outfit cts!*



Thank you very much!



GlammaGurl said:


> Im a continued lover of all things black and white, especially gingham. black simples get play again.





GlammaGurl said:


> love those shoes and that sweater



Thanks, hun.  You continue to look stunning.  



phiphi said:


> thank you so much sweetie. and helloooo - you are the classy hotness with your ouftit too!!!



Thank you, dearest .



megt10 said:


> OMG CTS you are stunning! That is such a gorgeous outfit and it shows off that tiny waist of yours. You always look beautiful and polished but this is by far my favorite outfit.



What kind things to write!  I feel so special, M .  Thank you again and again.  



bling*lover said:


>







Elsie87 said:


> Lovely outfit! Those tights are fab!



Thanks, babe.  They are just some cheap tights I found at TJMaxx but I do love them!  One of my colleagues called them "very Tim Burton."  I took that as a huge compliment. 




			
				Jönathan;20234672 said:
			
		

> cts, thanks for posting!
> 
> Your students are so lucky!  i never had any super stylish professors like you when I was in college!



You are so welcome, sweetie .  I think my students find me a little nuts but it must be at least a _little_ more interesting for them, I hope.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^per my dear *Jönathan's* request...
> 
> At work in my flannel NS this week (sorry for the shoe cut off in the first pic, but you get the idea in the second ).


 
Stone cold fox. You are officially my internet GF!!!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Stone cold fox. You are officially my internet GF!!!



Absolutely .  Mutual admiration society....


----------



## phiphi

GlammaGurl said:


> Im a continued lover of all things black and white, especially gingham. black simples get play again.



very cute!!!!


----------



## megt10

GlammaGurl said:


> Im a continued lover of all things black and white, especially gingham. black simples get play again.


 Very nice!


----------



## beagly911

Oh, hate to do such a generic shout out but I'm so far behind!!  Everyone looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## megt10

Look what arrived today from BG. My first pair of CL knee boots the Harletty Suede Buckle Boot in Africa. I wore my Figurina with this dress but wanted to take a pic of the new boots. I need to add insoles before I wear them they are just a touch big. The dress is  Rebecca Taylor. The last picture is what I actually wore shopping.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Look what arrived today from BG. My first pair of CL knee boots the Harletty Suede Buckle Boot in Africa. I wore my Figurina with this dress but wanted to take a pic of the new boots. I need to add insoles before I wear them they are just a touch big. The dress is Rebecca Taylor. The last picture is what I actually wore shopping.


You are a hot mama!  Love both outfits!!!


----------



## beagly911

My outfit for the day....thanks to my kiddos for the hippage!!  I'm working on getting rid of the extra side baggage!  But I'm proud of the reason...Love my kiddos!!!  Opps forgot the pic link...


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> ^^per my dear *Jönathan's* request...
> 
> At work in my flannel NS this week (sorry for the shoe cut off in the first pic, but you get the idea in the second ).


 
I love the polka dots with the flannels *cts*!!!


----------



## stilly

iimewii said:


> Love everyone looks


 


Dukeprincess said:


> *jamiedee:*  Hilarious story and cute pic.
> 
> *beagly:* Love the Decolletes!
> 
> *stilly:* That's what you shop in?  WOW, I am glad I don't live near you, I'd be ashamed in what I am wearing.
> 
> *P:* You look absolutely beautiful.  That's all.


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I am all aboard the Stilly leg train!
> 
> 
> 
> love this missoni pairing
> 
> 
> 
> you look hot hot hot!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to say that since I first started in the Atwood forum earlier this year lol! Wasn't sure how you'd take it but I think she's so pretty and awesome-love me some Sookie!
> 
> 
> 
> belt twinnies! very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> this pic makes me smile  your skin (even w/ the shadows) looks great against the white!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this-I literally live in black tights all Fall/Winter. Those colors really pop against the black!


 


GlammaGurl said:


> I love these denim shoes. They take a  casual outfit to a whole 'nother level. Very lovely!


 


jamidee said:


> How do you do that? :wondering Pigalles are such "concentrating" CLs. But, regardless...you look adorable.


 


BattyBugs said:


> Another winning outfit, Stilly.


 


carlinha said:


> yayyy us!  go braces!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful shoes *beagly*!  so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> you look great *stilly*.
> 
> 
> 
> another  *P*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *choco*!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *batty*!  it's my go-to bikini cover up


 


megt10 said:


> Fantastic outfit.


 


cts900 said:


> I have been away and missed soooooo many looks but everyone looks FAB.
> 
> *aoqtpi*: I love that you are keeping it exciting!  I do the same thing when I grade papers.  You look great, hun.
> 
> *jamidee*: Just super, super ridiculously sexy.
> 
> *car:* This picture is precious in every single way.  You are a dynamo.
> 
> Sweet *phi*!!  I adore both looks.  You are so chic and sophisticated.  The slacks, especially look AH-mazing on you my friend.
> 
> *Stilly*: You always look fabulous.  I am sooooo envious of your legs.
> 
> *beagly*: Your skirt is lovely and I am so jelly that you can make the DZ work.  Gorgeous shoe!
> 
> *Elsie*: You are a rock star.  I love this look!
> 
> *Glamma*: You are looking fab-u-lous!
> 
> *Bella*: Hot damn, woman! I do not know how you do it but you do it sooooooo well _every_ time.  The tunics are stunning on you!
> 
> *pixie*: You could not look more adorable.


 


Elsie87 said:


> Thank you so much for all the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely outfit! Those tights are fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute; love the colour of your sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! You look fierce in those Pigalles!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoe twins!  LOVE the whole look!


 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for the day....thanks to my kiddos for the hippage!!  I'm working on getting rid of the extra side baggage!  But I'm proud of the reason...Love my kiddos!!!  Opps forgot the pic link...


 
I love your outfit *beagly*!!!
I like the contrast of the light colored CLs.
Beautiful!!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> You are a hot mama! Love both outfits!!!


 Thank you Beagly. You are very kind.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for the day....thanks to my kiddos for the hippage!! I'm working on getting rid of the extra side baggage! But I'm proud of the reason...Love my kiddos!!! Opps forgot the pic link...


 I love this outfit and you look fabulous.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I love your outfit *beagly*!!!
> I like the contrast of the light colored CLs.
> Beautiful!!!


 Thanks stilly, I started with a black but I also loved the contrast of the nude.


----------



## megt10

Tonight for Shul I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas with a DVF dress. These shoes are now almost broken in .


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I love this outfit and you look fabulous.


 
Thanks meg, I do the best with what I have!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas with a DVF dress. These shoes are now almost broken in .


 Fabulous look meg...I love the red and black!!!  Such a classic!  Your Yo Yo's are perfect, as usual!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous look meg...I love the red and black!!! Such a classic! Your Yo Yo's are perfect, as usual!


 Thanks Beagly. I love the Yo Yo's they are just the right height and pretty comfortable. I think I will be trolling ebay for another pair.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thanks meg, I do the best with what I have!


 Well it is one of my favorite looks. I wear sweater dresses and tights with boots or heels almost all winter.


----------



## caitle

Wore my strass love flats while grocery shopping today


----------



## megt10

caitle said:


> Wore my strass love flats while grocery shopping today


  I love those. They are so cute. Are they comfortable? I love flats but for some reason I just don't find them comfortable.


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for the day....thanks to my kiddos for the hippage!!  I'm working on getting rid of the extra side baggage!  But I'm proud of the reason...Love my kiddos!!!  Opps forgot the pic link...



Well look at those legs!


----------



## jamidee

cts900 said:


> I have been away and missed soooooo many looks but everyone looks FAB.
> 
> *aoqtpi*: I love that you are keeping it exciting!  I do the same thing when I grade papers.  You look great, hun.
> 
> *jamidee*: Just super, super ridiculously sexy.
> 
> *car:* This picture is precious in every single way.  You are a dynamo.
> 
> Sweet *phi*!!  I adore both looks.  You are so chic and sophisticated.  The slacks, especially look AH-mazing on you my friend.
> 
> *Stilly*: You always look fabulous.  I am sooooo envious of your legs.
> 
> *beagly*: Your skirt is lovely and I am so jelly that you can make the DZ work.  Gorgeous shoe!
> 
> *Elsie*: You are a rock star.  I love this look!
> 
> *Glamma*: You are looking fab-u-lous!
> 
> *Bella*: Hot damn, woman! I do not know how you do it but you do it sooooooo well _every_ time.  The tunics are stunning on you!
> 
> *pixie*: You could not look more adorable.





Dukeprincess said:


> *jamiedee:*  Hilarious story and cute pic.
> 
> *beagly:* Love the Decolletes!
> 
> *stilly:* That's what you shop in?  WOW, I am glad I don't live near you, I'd be ashamed in what I am wearing.
> 
> *P:* You look absolutely beautiful.  That's all.



thanks so much


----------



## jamidee

caitle said:


> Wore my strass love flats while grocery shopping today



awe I love them!


----------



## aoqtpi

My goodness I'm so far behind! Thank you for your kind words, ladies! This place is a great  pick-me-up whenever I'm feeling blue.




megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas with a DVF dress. These shoes are now almost broken in .


Fabulous, as always *Meg*!




caitle said:


> Wore my strass love flats while grocery shopping today


These are def my fave CL flats by far. Love it!


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> My goodness I'm so far behind! Thank you for your kind words, ladies! This place is a great  pick-me-up whenever I'm feeling blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous, as always *Meg*!
> 
> 
> 
> These are def my fave CL flats by far. Love it!


 Thank you so much Aoqtipi.


----------



## Emma4790

caitle said:


> Wore my strass love flats while grocery shopping today



Strass?! doing grocery shopping?! So glam....


----------



## Emma4790

megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas with a DVF dress. These shoes are now almost broken in .




Smokin!! I usually don't like anything too matchy - colour wise -  but this is fab


----------



## Emma4790

I'm loving the summer outfits starting to fade and the more festive colours and materials showing up in everyones looks!! I can't wait to see everyones holiday fashion!!


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> ^^per my dear *Jönathan's* request...
> 
> At work in my flannel NS this week (sorry for the shoe cut off in the first pic, but you get the idea in the second ).


 
I really like this outfit, CTS.


----------



## BattyBugs

GlammaGurl said:


> Im a continued lover of all things black and white, especially gingham. black simples get play again.


 
Love the color of your top!



megt10 said:


> Look what arrived today from BG. My first pair of CL knee boots the Harletty Suede Buckle Boot in Africa. I wore my Figurina with this dress but wanted to take a pic of the new boots. I need to add insoles before I wear them they are just a touch big. The dress is  Rebecca Taylor. The last picture is what I actually wore shopping.


 
Hot dog, Meg! Love the boots and the outfits!



beagly911 said:


> My outfit for the day....thanks to my kiddos for the hippage!!  I'm working on getting rid of the extra side baggage!  But I'm proud of the reason...Love my kiddos!!!  Opps forgot the pic link...


 
I like the light shoes with your outfit, too, Beagly!



megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas with a DVF dress. These shoes are now almost broken in .


 
The red is hot, Meg!



caitle said:


> Wore my strass love flats while grocery shopping today


 
These are soooo cute!


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas with a DVF dress. These shoes are now almost broken in .


 
perfect pairing!!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for the day....thanks to my kiddos for the hippage!! I'm working on getting rid of the extra side baggage! But I'm proud of the reason...Love my kiddos!!! Opps forgot the pic link...


 
you look super sexy!!


----------



## caitle

megt10 said:


> I love those. They are so cute. Are they comfortable? I love flats but for some reason I just don't find them comfortable.



Thank you megt10! Some of my CL heels, such as the Yoyo 85 and simple 100, are more comfortable than the flats. I think it's because the flats run very small and don't stretch with wear. I bought 1/2 size up but they are still a little tight. 



jamidee said:


> awe I love them!



Thank you so much jamidee! They're my go-to pair 



aoqtpi said:


> These are def my fave CL flats by far. Love it!



Thanks aoqtpi  I never thought I would get a pair of CL flats until I saw these ones.



Emma4790 said:


> Strass?! doing grocery shopping?! So glam....



Thank you Emma4790! It makes the supermarket a bit more fun if I've got something sparkly to look at 



BattyBugs said:


> These are soooo cute!



Thank you BattyBugs! They are a very special pair to me- my first CL gift from DBF


----------



## aoqtpi

Took a brief study break to sew a costume and go out for a few hours last night. Wanted to wear my Toutenkaboucles but they really didn't go with the costume (Pocahontas) so I ended up in VPs.

Please ignore the tummy pooch and the fact that Meeko looks like roadkill a little bit  Also the mess; I'm finding that I only have time for school, working out and reading, so my apartment is a complete disaster all the time. :shame:


----------



## jamidee

aoqtpi said:


> Took a brief study break to sew a costume and go out for a few hours last night. Wanted to wear my Toutenkaboucles but they really didn't go with the costume (Pocahontas) so I ended up in VPs.
> 
> Please ignore the tummy pooch and the fact that Meeko looks like roadkill a little bit  Also the mess; I'm finding that I only have time for school, working out and reading, so my apartment is a complete disaster all the time. :shame:



I think you look great and do NOT see a pooch!! You're an adorable indian and have great legs, lady! I was an indian too, but didn't have any CLs that matched so I wore cheapo depot boots that I made furry to match. Now that I see yours... mine would have been way better with Cls, of course.


----------



## megt10

Emma4790 said:


> Smokin!! I usually don't like anything too matchy - colour wise - but this is fab


 
Thanks so much Emma. I agree I am not usually into the matchy matchy either but these shoes just really worked with this dress. 



BattyBugs said:


> Love the color of your top!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot dog, Meg! Love the boots and the outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the light shoes with your outfit, too, Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> The red is hot, Meg!
> 
> Thank you Batty. I can't wait for the weather to cool down a bit so that I can wear them. It was 90 degrees today, not really boot weather.
> 
> These are soooo cute!


 


chanel*liz said:


> perfect pairing!!!!!


 Thanks so much Liz.


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> I think you look great and do NOT see a pooch!! You're an adorable indian and have great legs, lady! I was an indian too, but didn't have any CLs that matched so I wore cheapo depot boots that I made furry to match. Now that I see yours... mine would have been way better with Cls, of course.


 Jaime you look so HOT. Note to self I must go to the gym, seriously you are gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Took a brief study break to sew a costume and go out for a few hours last night. Wanted to wear my Toutenkaboucles but they really didn't go with the costume (Pocahontas) so I ended up in VPs.
> 
> Please ignore the tummy pooch and the fact that Meeko looks like roadkill a little bit  Also the mess; I'm finding that I only have time for school, working out and reading, so my apartment is a complete disaster all the time. :shame:


 You look adorable. I don't see a pooch either.


----------



## megt10

We went to the theatre this evening and I wore my Blue suede Denis. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Chanel.


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Jaime you look so HOT. Note to self I must go to the gym, seriously you are gorgeous.



What?! Meg, I am in constant jealous of your leanness and the way you rock EVERY outfit.


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> I think you look great and do NOT see a pooch!! You're an adorable indian and have great legs, lady! I was an indian too, but didn't have any CLs that matched so I wore cheapo depot boots that I made furry to match. Now that I see yours... mine would have been way better with Cls, of course.



Thank you! My boyfriend says I'm the only one who can see my pooch but to me it's overwhelmingly noticeable 

You look fantastic! And tanned! Grrr I hate not being tanned, but considering it's snowing here I guess I'll have to resign myself to being pale for the next seven months 




megt10 said:


> You look adorable. I don't see a pooch either.



Thank you! I adore the colour of your Denis!


----------



## jamidee

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you! My boyfriend says I'm the only one who can see my pooch but to me it's overwhelmingly noticeable
> 
> You look fantastic! And tanned! Grrr I hate not being tanned, but considering it's snowing here I guess I'll have to resign myself to being pale for the next seven months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I adore the colour of your Denis!


We are our worst critics. And I am so NOT tan! That was airbrush :lolots:. I have that Cajun blood so I don't really get white, I get yellow. NOT ATTRACTIVE! So you can resign to being pale and I guess I'll deal with look like I have jaundice.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> We are our worst critics. And I am so NOT tan! That was airbrush :lolots:. I have that Cajun blood so I don't really get white, I get yellow. NOT ATTRACTIVE! So you can resign to being pale and *I guess I'll deal with look like I have jaundice.*



goodness what a pleasant description :giggles:

you both make hot pocahontas girls!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *goodness what a pleasant description *:giggles:
> 
> you both make hot pocahontas girls!


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:


> What?! Meg, I am in constant jealous of your leanness and the way you rock EVERY outfit.



*jealousy.


----------



## heiress-ox

aoqtpi said:


> Took a brief study break to sew a costume and go out for a few hours last night. Wanted to wear my Toutenkaboucles but they really didn't go with the costume (Pocahontas) so I ended up in VPs.
> 
> Please ignore the tummy pooch and the fact that Meeko looks like roadkill a little bit  Also the mess; I'm finding that I only have time for school, working out and reading, so my apartment is a complete disaster all the time. :shame:



You look great - I love that you had a little Meeko with you, and pfft, what stomach pooch!?



jamidee said:


> I think you look great and do NOT see a pooch!! You're an adorable indian and have great legs, lady! I was an indian too, but didn't have any CLs that matched so I wore cheapo depot boots that I made furry to match. Now that I see yours... mine would have been way better with Cls, of course.



You look hot girl, I love that you did the DIY boots!



megt10 said:


> We went to the theatre this evening and I wore my Blue suede Denis. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Chanel.



Looking SO chic - I love the pops of blue, hope you had fun at the theatre!


----------



## AEGIS

aoqtpi said:


> Took a brief study break to sew a costume and go out for a few hours last night. Wanted to wear my Toutenkaboucles but they really didn't go with the costume (Pocahontas) so I ended up in VPs.
> 
> Please ignore the tummy pooch and the fact that Meeko looks like roadkill a little bit  Also the mess; I'm finding that I only have time for school, working out and reading, so my apartment is a complete disaster all the time. :shame:



I am in awe of any law student who has time to make a costume nonetheless rock it with CLs!

:urock:



jamidee said:


> I think you look great and do NOT see a pooch!! You're an adorable indian and have great legs, lady! I was an indian too, but didn't have any CLs that matched so I wore cheapo depot boots that I made furry to match. Now that I see yours... mine would have been way better with Cls, of course.



uhm......another hot law student?!! yall are making me look sooo bad!! i was a lazy-law-student-who-was- happy-she-made-it home-flying-through-an-October-snow-storm-and-cuddled-with-her-husband 





megt10 said:


> We went to the theatre this evening and I wore my Blue suede Denis. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Chanel.




looove the denis in this colorway.  i had to stop complimenting you bc i didn't want you to think i was a stalker  you're always sooo chic!


----------



## 318Platinum

My outfit last night for my cousin's "Less is more at 34" Birthday party. I am in my BELOVED Kid Daffs!!


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> What?! Meg, I am in constant jealous of your leanness and the way you rock EVERY outfit.


Thank you so much Jamidee, you are so kind.



aoqtpi said:


> Thank you! My boyfriend says I'm the only one who can see my pooch but to me it's overwhelmingly noticeable
> 
> You look fantastic! And tanned! Grrr I hate not being tanned, but considering it's snowing here I guess I'll have to resign myself to being pale for the next seven months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I adore the colour of your Denis!


And thank you. I got them because of the color even though I had them in black. 



heiress-ox said:


> You look great - I love that you had a little Meeko with you, and pfft, what stomach pooch!?
> 
> 
> 
> You look hot girl, I love that you did the DIY boots!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking SO chic - I love the pops of blue, hope you had fun at the theatre!


Thanks so much Heiress we had a great time. I saw more CL in one spot than I think I ever have.



AEGIS said:


> I am in awe of any law student who has time to make a costume nonetheless rock it with CLs!
> 
> :urock:
> 
> 
> 
> uhm......another hot law student?!! yall are making me look sooo bad!! i was a lazy-law-student-who-was- happy-she-made-it home-flying-through-an-October-snow-storm-and-cuddled-with-her-husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looove the denis in this colorway.  i had to stop complimenting you bc i didn't want you to think i was a stalker  you're always sooo chic!


 
Aegis you totally crack me up. Thank you so much.


----------



## chanel*liz

DH playing around with his camera.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bebe dress and  not sure of the name of the shoes, glitter peep toe something


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> I am in awe of any law student who has time to make a costume nonetheless rock it with CLs!
> 
> :urock:
> 
> 
> 
> uhm......another hot law student?!! yall are making me look sooo bad!! i was a lazy-law-student-who-was- happy-she-made-it home-flying-through-an-October-snow-storm-and-cuddled-with-her-husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looove the denis in this colorway.  i had to stop complimenting you bc i didn't want you to think i was a stalker  you're always sooo chic!



Girl! If I had a husband, I would have cuddled with him too!  That's better than being slutajawea any day


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> My outfit last night for my cousin's "Less is more at 34" Birthday party. I am in my BELOVED Kid Daffs!!



Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## megt10

318Platinum said:


> My outfit last night for my cousin's "Less is more at 34" Birthday party. I am in my BELOVED Kid Daffs!!


 Fabulous outfit and I love your shoes.


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!





megt10 said:


> Fabulous outfit and I love your shoes.




THANKS *Jenay* and *Meg*!! They are my favorite by far, even though I am like close to 7ft. in them!! lol Thanks for the Birthday wish, Jenay!! Better late than never.


----------



## jamidee

chanel*liz said:


> DH playing around with his camera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebe dress and  not sure of the name of the shoes, glitter peep toe something



You look like a model. Stop it!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> My outfit last night for my cousin's "Less is more at 34" Birthday party. I am in my BELOVED Kid Daffs!!




i LOVE that title for a party


----------



## cts900

BattyBugs said:


> I really like this outfit, CTS.


 
Thank you so much, Bat!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> I love the polka dots with the flannels *cts*!!!


 
Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## cts900

chanel*liz said:


> DH playing around with his camera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebe dress and  not sure of the name of the shoes, glitter peep toe something


 
Always fabulous!



318Platinum said:


> My outfit last night for my cousin's "Less is more at 34" Birthday party. I am in my BELOVED Kid Daffs!!


 
These pictures are SO fun. 



megt10 said:


> We went to the theatre this evening and I wore my Blue suede Denis. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Chanel.


 
I adore the last three looks. I wish I could be as bold with color as you are. You always look incredible. 



aoqtpi said:


> Took a brief study break to sew a costume and go out for a few hours last night. Wanted to wear my Toutenkaboucles but they really didn't go with the costume (Pocahontas) so I ended up in VPs.
> 
> Please ignore the tummy pooch and the fact that Meeko looks like roadkill a little bit  Also the mess; I'm finding that I only have time for school, working out and reading, so my apartment is a complete disaster all the time. :shame:


 
Girl, you look FANTASTIC!



beagly911 said:


> My outfit for the day....thanks to my kiddos for the hippage!! I'm working on getting rid of the extra side baggage! But I'm proud of the reason...Love my kiddos!!! Opps forgot the pic link...


 
Your legs looks a mile long, woman!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Always fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures are SO fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore the last three looks. I wish I could be as bold with color as you are. You always look incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you look FANTASTIC!
> 
> 
> 
> Your legs looks a mile long, woman!


 Thank you CTS. I do love color. When I was really heavy I only wore black and when I lost the weight I swore I would wear all the colors I loved, and I do.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Always fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures are SO fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore the last three looks. I wish I could be as bold with color as you are. You always look incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you look FANTASTIC!
> 
> 
> 
> Your legs looks a mile long, woman!


Thanks cts, I'm 5'9" and 32" inseam so the legs are pretty long!!  hehe:giggles:
I'm about 6'2 in some of my CL's


----------



## beagly911

aoqtpi - you look fab and there is not a pooch!
Jamidee - so cute!
meg - fabulous as usual!
chanel - you rock everything you wear!
Platinum - looovvve the shoes!  I understand being WWAAYY tall in your CL's but I love them so much.

If I missed someone I'm sooo sorry, I got behind again!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> aoqtpi - you look fab and there is not a pooch!
> Jamidee - so cute!
> meg - fabulous as usual!
> chanel - you rock everything you wear!
> Platinum - looovvve the shoes!  I understand being WWAAYY tall in your CL's but I love them so much.
> 
> If I missed someone I'm sooo sorry, I got behind again!


 Thanks Beagly, you are always so nice and I appreciate it.


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> Took a brief study break to sew a costume and go out for a few hours last night. Wanted to wear my Toutenkaboucles but they really didn't go with the costume (Pocahontas) so I ended up in VPs.
> 
> Please ignore the tummy pooch and the fact that Meeko looks like roadkill a little bit  Also the mess; I'm finding that I only have time for school, working out and reading, so my apartment is a complete disaster all the time. :shame:


 


megt10 said:


> We went to the theatre this evening and I wore my Blue suede Denis. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Chanel.


 


318Platinum said:


> My outfit last night for my cousin's "Less is more at 34" Birthday party. I am in my BELOVED Kid Daffs!!


 


chanel*liz said:


> DH playing around with his camera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebe dress and  not sure of the name of the shoes, glitter peep toe something


 

Love the outfits, ladies!


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you both make hot pocahontas girls!



Thank you!




heiress-ox said:


> You look great - I love that you had a little Meeko with you, and pfft, what stomach pooch!?



I guess it's thankfully only visible to me, but it's driving me insane!

Thanks; he's a dog toy! I couldn't find a stuffed raccoon toy in stores so I hit up PetSmart and hit the jackpot 



chanel*liz said:


> DH playing around with his camera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebe dress and  not sure of the name of the shoes, glitter peep toe something



Beauty! 



cts900 said:


> Girl, you look FANTASTIC!



Thanks! 




beagly911 said:


> aoqtpi - you look fab and there is not a pooch!



Thanks hun!



BattyBugs said:


> Love the outfits, ladies!


----------



## roussel

I was Ms Marilyn for a halloween party the other night and I wore my Laundry dress with my NPs with jonquil crystals.  Sorry shoes are not clearly shown


----------



## aoqtpi

roussel said:


> I was Ms Marilyn for a halloween party the other night and I wore my Laundry dress with my NPs with jonquil crystals.  Sorry shoes are not clearly shown



Simply stunning!


----------



## jenayb

roussel said:


> I was Ms Marilyn for a halloween party the other night and I wore my Laundry dress with my NPs with jonquil crystals.  Sorry shoes are not clearly shown


----------



## megt10

roussel said:


> I was Ms Marilyn for a halloween party the other night and I wore my Laundry dress with my NPs with jonquil crystals.  Sorry shoes are not clearly shown


 
Fantastic costume, you look great.


----------



## AEGIS

you look soo pretty!



roussel said:


> I was Ms Marilyn for a halloween party the other night and I wore my Laundry dress with my NPs with jonquil crystals.  Sorry shoes are not clearly shown


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chanel*liz said:


> DH playing around with his camera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebe dress and  not sure of the name of the shoes, glitter peep toe something



You look fab, those look like the multi glitter LP


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:






Trench: Hobbs
Sunnies: Chanel
Belt: Fendi


More pics of the coat in my blog!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


 
Wow, very 40's chic glamour. I adore this look and the red simples are perfect. You look like a movie star!


----------



## evanescent

roussel said:


> I was Ms Marilyn for a halloween party the other night and I wore my Laundry dress with my NPs with jonquil crystals.  Sorry shoes are not clearly shown



so gorgeous Roussel!! you make such a fabulous Marilyn!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!



love the whole look!


----------



## hunniesochic

roussel said:


> I was Ms Marilyn for a halloween party the other night and I wore my Laundry dress with my NPs with jonquil crystals.  Sorry shoes are not clearly shown


wow you look like a carbon copy of her! great job.


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> We went to the theatre this evening and I wore my Blue suede Denis. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Chanel.


I  the blue on this!


----------



## hunniesochic

318Platinum said:


> My outfit last night for my cousin's "Less is more at 34" Birthday party. I am in my BELOVED Kid Daffs!!


super hawt!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> DH playing around with his camera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebe dress and  not sure of the name of the shoes, glitter peep toe something


fabulous as always!


----------



## hunniesochic

aoqtpi said:


> Took a brief study break to sew a costume and go out for a few hours last night. Wanted to wear my Toutenkaboucles but they really didn't go with the costume (Pocahontas) so I ended up in VPs.
> 
> Please ignore the tummy pooch and the fact that Meeko looks like roadkill a little bit  Also the mess; I'm finding that I only have time for school, working out and reading, so my apartment is a complete disaster all the time. :shame:


Love the shoes!


----------



## megt10

hunniesochic said:


> I  the blue on this!


 Thanks, me too! In fact I love that color so much I just bought a pair of Balotas in this color from ebay. They should arrive in a few days.


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


 
My goodness you look fabulous! SEXY! 



roussel said:


> I was Ms Marilyn for a halloween party the other night and I wore my Laundry dress with my NPs with jonquil crystals. Sorry shoes are not clearly shown


 
Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................. Holy hotness!!!!!!


----------



## cts900

My workhorse Bruges today for work


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


 
UAU ... geeez ... u r stunning, awesome in that dress and shoes ...  ...  ...  ...  ...


----------



## moshi_moshi

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


 
love the jacket!!  and i definitely need a pair of red CLs in my life!  you look great!



cts900 said:


> My workhorse Bruges today for work


 
fabulous as usual!!  i love this dress, the white contrast pockets are so fun, who is it by?


----------



## cts900

moshi_moshi said:


> fabulous as usual!! i love this dress, the white contrast pockets are so fun, who is it by?


 
Thank you, my love. The dress is Vivien of Holloway, which is an awesome retro dress shop in London that *Hipployta* turned me on to *.*


----------



## MikaelaN

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!



The simples look great on you!



cts900 said:


> My workhorse Bruges today for work



Cute dress, CTS!!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> My workhorse Bruges today for work



Adorable!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

megt10 said:


> Look what arrived today from BG. My first pair of CL knee boots the Harletty Suede Buckle Boot in Africa. I wore my Figurina with this dress but wanted to take a pic of the new boots. I need to add insoles before I wear them they are just a touch big. The dress is  Rebecca Taylor. The last picture is what I actually wore shopping.


 
They are gorgeous!



beagly911 said:


> My outfit for the day....thanks to my kiddos for the hippage!!  I'm working on getting rid of the extra side baggage!  But I'm proud of the reason...Love my kiddos!!!  Opps forgot the pic link...


 
What are you talking about, you look great!



megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas with a DVF dress. These shoes are now almost broken in .


 
Lovely as usual.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> My workhorse Bruges today for work


 


Seriously!?!?!?!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

megt10 said:


> We went to the theatre this evening and I wore my Blue suede Denis. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Chanel.


 
I love that blue.



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


 
So glamourous!



cts900 said:


> My workhorse Bruges today for work


 
I love that red cardigan.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

cts900 said:


> ^^per my dear *Jönathan's* request...
> 
> At work in my flannel NS this week (sorry for the shoe cut off in the first pic, but you get the idea in the second ).


 
I love this look! omg adorableeee 



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


 
you look hot hot hot! off to your blog  I need that coat in my life asap!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

so sorry, I'm so behind...you all look fabulous!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

Wearing my Peace of Shoe...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ OMG those look AMAZING on you!

Now I want Peace of Shoe!


----------



## NANI1972

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!



Tres chic! You look like your a foxy secret agent. Love it!



cts900 said:


> My workhorse Bruges today for work


Wow, you look amaze-balls!


MikaelaN said:


> Wearing my Peace of Shoe...



These shoes are gorgeous!!! Saw them IRL and they are truly TDF!


----------



## MikaelaN

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ OMG those look AMAZING on you!
> 
> Now I want Peace of Shoe!





NANI1972 said:


> These shoes are gorgeous!!! Saw them IRL and they are truly TDF!



Thank you so much, ladies!  They really are so much more beautiful IRL.


----------



## cts900

NANI1972 said:


> Wow, you look amaze-balls!



Aw, thanks so much hun!



MikaelaN said:


> Wearing my Peace of Shoe...



You look _utterly_ chic.  



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I love this look! omg adorableeee



Thank you, sweetie! 



glamourgirlnikk said:


> I love that red cardigan.



Thanks!  It is just a cheapie from Target but I love it, too.



jenaywins said:


> Seriously!?!?!?!








			
				Jönathan;20263051 said:
			
		

> Adorable!



Thank you, my dearest. 



MikaelaN said:


> Cute dress, CTS!!



Thanks!  I am soooooo comfy in it today.


----------



## chanel*liz

MikaelaN said:


> Wearing my Peace of Shoe...


 
amazing!!


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Wow, very 40's chic glamour. I adore this look and the red simples are perfect. You look like a movie star!


 


evanescent said:


> so gorgeous Roussel!! you make such a fabulous Marilyn!!!
> 
> love the whole look!


 


cts900 said:


> My goodness you look fabulous! SEXY!
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................. Holy hotness!!!!!!


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> UAU ... geeez ... u r stunning, awesome in that dress and shoes ...  ...  ...  ...  ...


 


moshi_moshi said:


> love the jacket!!  and i definitely need a pair of red CLs in my life!  you look great!
> 
> fabulous as usual!!  i love this dress, the white contrast pockets are so fun, who is it by?


 


MikaelaN said:


> The simples look great on you!
> 
> Cute dress, CTS!!


 


glamourgirlnikk said:


> I love that blue.
> 
> So glamourous!
> 
> I love that red cardigan.


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I love this look! omg adorableeee
> 
> you look hot hot hot! off to your blog  I need that coat in my life asap!


 


NANI1972 said:


> Tres chic! You look like your a foxy secret agent. Love it!
> 
> Wow, you look amaze-balls!
> 
> These shoes are gorgeous!!! Saw them IRL and they are truly TDF!


 
Thank you all so much!


----------



## aoqtpi

MikaelaN said:


> Wearing my Peace of Shoe...



You're so pretty and your shoes are too


----------



## Elsie87

cts900 said:


> My workhorse Bruges today for work


 
LOVE that dress! You look great! 



MikaelaN said:


> Wearing my Peace of Shoe...


 
Omg, those are adorable!  Love your blog btw!


----------



## MikaelaN

cts900 said:


> You look _utterly_ chic.



Thank you!



chanel*liz said:


> amazing!!



Thank you! 



aoqtpi said:


> You're so pretty and your shoes are too



Such a nice compliment!  Thank you so much!



Elsie87 said:


> Omg, those are adorable!  Love your blog btw!



Thank you so much!  I'm glad you like it!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> My workhorse Bruges today for work


 Love it CTS! You always look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely as usual.


 


glamourgirlnikk said:


> I love that blue.
> 
> 
> 
> So glamourous!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that red cardigan.


 Thank you so much Glamourgirl!


----------



## megt10

MikaelaN said:


> Wearing my Peace of Shoe...


 Those shoes are gorgeous! You look great wear them. Wow, I think I need these shoes.


----------



## megt10

This afternoon I am wearing my new just received yesterday from the NAP sale the Filter 140 in Burgundy for running errands.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> We went to the theatre this evening and I wore my Blue suede Denis. The dress is Just Cavalli and the bag is Chanel.



pretty meg!!!!



318Platinum said:


> My outfit last night for my cousin's "Less is more at 34" Birthday party. I am in my BELOVED Kid Daffs!!



happy birthday! 



chanel*liz said:


> DH playing around with his camera..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebe dress and  not sure of the name of the shoes, glitter peep toe something



pretty!



roussel said:


> I was Ms Marilyn for a halloween party the other night and I wore my Laundry dress with my NPs with jonquil crystals.  Sorry shoes are not clearly shown



that's so cool R!



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!



totally amazing E! i love your outfits!! 



cts900 said:


> My workhorse Bruges today for work



GAH! C, you are rocking that dress, lady!! 



MikaelaN said:


> Wearing my Peace of Shoe...







megt10 said:


> This afternoon I am wearing my new just received yesterday from the NAP sale the Filter 140 in Burgundy for running errands.



oh, this is fun!!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


 Love the trench and the CL's are fantastic!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> My workhorse Bruges today for work


 WOW I wish I had co-workers that looked so incredible!


----------



## beagly911

MikaelaN said:


> Wearing my Peace of Shoe...


 Stunning!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> This afternoon I am wearing my new just received yesterday from the NAP sale the Filter 140 in Burgundy for running errands.


 
These are just gorgeous on you *meg*!!!
Just love that you're rockin' your CLs for running errands!!!


----------



## stilly

MikaelaN said:


> Wearing my Peace of Shoe...


 
So beautiful *Mikaela*!!!
I love the casual look with the high heeled CLs!!!


----------



## stilly

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!


 
You look so sexy *Elsie*!!!
The coat and red CLs are just gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Black daffodile


----------



## 9distelle

MikaelaN said:


> Wearing my Peace of Shoe...


You look flawless in these, congrats!!!
the nail polish on toes, it best match the bows, what is it?


----------



## aoqtpi

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *red patent Simple 85* with my new trench coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Sunnies: Chanel
> Belt: Fendi
> 
> 
> More pics of the coat in my blog!



What an amazing trench!




megt10 said:


> This afternoon I am wearing my new just received yesterday from the NAP sale the Filter 140 in Burgundy for running errands.



Wow, love that scarf@




chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile



Beautiful as always, *Liz*!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> pretty meg!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> that's so cool R!
> 
> 
> 
> totally amazing E! i love your outfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> GAH! C, you are rocking that dress, lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, this is fun!!


 
Thanks so much Phiphi!



stilly said:


> These are just gorgeous on you *meg*!!!
> Just love that you're rockin' your CLs for running errands!!!


 
Thanks Stilly, I usually break in my shoes at Shul but these are super comfortable right out of the box. I always try and wear heels out even running errands. 



aoqtpi said:


> What an amazing trench!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, love that scarf@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always, *Liz*!


 
Thanks so much the scarf is just a cheap silk scarf from ebay but I like it and it went with the moto jacket I was about to put on.


----------



## laurenam

chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile


 

Soooo cute! Love the lace dress.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile


 
Totally gorgeous Liz! You look beautiful as always.


----------



## cts900

chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile


 
Love the dress!



beagly911 said:


> WOW I wish I had co-workers that looked so incredible!


 
That is so sweet, thank you. 



phiphi said:


> GAH! C, you are rocking that dress, lady!!


 
I  you, babe. Thanks so very much.



megt10 said:


> This afternoon I am wearing my new just received yesterday from the NAP sale the Filter 140 in Burgundy for running errands.


 


megt10 said:


> Love it CTS! You always look fantastic.


 
Thank you, *meg*! I am loving that burgundy on you and the heel is sooooo special. Your infectious smile always brings one to my face . 



Elsie87 said:


> LOVE that dress! You look great!


 

Thank you very much,* Elsie*!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 



megt10 said:


> This afternoon I am wearing my new just received yesterday from the NAP sale the Filter 140 in Burgundy for running errands.


 
Fab look! So my style! 



chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile


 
You look amazing; love the hair!


----------



## MikaelaN

megt10 said:


> Those shoes are gorgeous! You look great wear them. Wow, I think I need these shoes.



Thank you!!



phiphi said:


>



Thank you!!



beagly911 said:


> Stunning!!!



Thank you!!



stilly said:


> So beautiful *Mikaela*!!!
> I love the casual look with the high heeled CLs!!!



Thank you!!



9distelle said:


> You look flawless in these, congrats!!!
> the nail polish on toes, it best match the bows, what is it?



Thank you!! I know the polish is Essie, but I'll have to get back to you on the color name.


----------



## MikaelaN

chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile



Gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

Leopard trench again!












What I'm wearing:

Trench: Hobbs
Tunic: H&M
Jeans: Etam
Necklace: Marie L.
Ring: Six
Bag: Balenciaga City
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Prorata

More pics in my blog!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

megt10 said:


> This afternoon I am wearing my new just received yesterday from the NAP sale the Filter 140 in Burgundy for running errands.


 
you're amazing-running errands in 140  I love! cute outfit! 



chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile


 
your legs. go on. forever. that is all!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

MikaelaN said:


> Wearing my Peace of Shoe...


 
your blog is so cute-excellent photography! keep up the good work


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile



Beautiful as always Liz, I love the lace dress/skirt it is perfection, where's it from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## chanel*liz

heiress-ox said:


> Beautiful as always Liz, I love the lace dress/skirt it is perfection, where's it from if you don't mind me asking?


 
aw thank you sweetie!  it's 7 for all mankind blazer and h&m dress


----------



## megt10

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> you're amazing-running errands in 140  I love! cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> your legs. go on. forever. that is all!


 Thanks Choco, actually the shoes are super comfy. Normally I wouldn't wear anything higher than 120 for lots of walking but had no problem with these.


----------



## MikaelaN

9distelle said:


> You look flawless in these, congrats!!!
> the nail polish on toes, it best match the bows, what is it?



It's Essie - First Dance 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> your blog is so cute-excellent photography! keep up the good work



Thank you so much for the compliment!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## MikaelaN

Elsie87 said:


> Leopard trench again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Tunic: H&M
> Jeans: Etam
> Necklace: Marie L.
> Ring: Six
> Bag: Balenciaga City
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Prorata
> 
> More pics in my blog!



Love!


----------



## myu3160

chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile



You look so cute!!


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> aw thank you sweetie!  it's 7 for all mankind blazer and h&m dress



thank you  you always mix high & low together SO well!


----------



## xlovely

To wear to work on Halloween, I was an office-appropriate Kardashian  it's not a very convincing costume but everyone loved the shoes!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile


 
This dress is H&M!? 

Dang girl. It seriously looks like a million bucks!


----------



## heiress-ox

xlovely said:


> To wear to work on Halloween, I was an office-appropriate Kardashian  it's not a very convincing costume but everyone loved the shoes!



you look great, i just DIE for the Lady Clou though, they are so amazing


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> aw thank you sweetie!  it's 7 for all mankind blazer and h&m dress




again-love how you mix highs and lows. great sense of style


----------



## aoqtpi

xlovely said:


> To wear to work on Halloween, I was an office-appropriate Kardashian  it's not a very convincing costume but everyone loved the shoes!



What a great idea! Love the whole outfit, esp the fur!


----------



## jenniferb07

xlovely said:


> To wear to work on Halloween, I was an office-appropriate Kardashian  it's not a very convincing costume but everyone loved the shoes!



So cute! Love the shoes!


----------



## laurenam

xlovely said:


> To wear to work on Halloween, I was an office-appropriate Kardashian  it's not a very convincing costume but everyone loved the shoes!


 

Love this outfit! Even if it is a little Kardasian-esk.  Where is the top from? It's so cute!


----------



## megt10

xlovely said:


> To wear to work on Halloween, I was an office-appropriate Kardashian  it's not a very convincing costume but everyone loved the shoes!


 What is not to love those shoes are killer! You look fantastic.


----------



## MissLianne

*I bought the CL Miss Cristo's in the late Spring... they are some comfy and go with everything! I work in a very casual office and travel a lot for work... I've only worn my (more fancy) Louboutins to work twice since I get constant whispers and questions about them. I've worn my Miss Cristo wedges all summer and nobody knows they are Louboutins! I have 5 other pairs of pumps and boots and I've gotten the most use out of these wedges! Highly recommend!*






...in San Juan





in Miami last week...





@ Nikkie Beach


----------



## megt10

MissLianne said:


> *I bought the CL Miss Cristo's in the late Spring... they are some comfy and go with everything! I work in a very casual office and travel a lot for work... I've only worn my (more fancy) Louboutins to work twice since I get constant whispers and questions about them. I've worn my Miss Cristo wedges all summer and nobody knows they are Louboutins! I have 5 other pairs of pumps and boots and I've gotten the most use out of these wedges! Highly recommend!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...in San Juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Miami last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Nikkie Beach


 Love them you look gorgeous.


----------



## xlovely

laurenam said:


> Love this outfit! Even if it is a little Kardasian-esk.  Where is the top from? It's so cute!


 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122005/497027/PIQUE+BLOUSE


----------



## xlovely

heiress-ox said:


> you look great, i just DIE for the Lady Clou though, they are so amazing


 


aoqtpi said:


> What a great idea! Love the whole outfit, esp the fur!


 


jenniferb07 said:


> So cute! Love the shoes!


 


megt10 said:


> What is not to love those shoes are killer! You look fantastic.


 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## aoqtpi

MissLianne said:


> *I bought the CL Miss Cristo's in the late Spring... they are some comfy and go with everything! I work in a very casual office and travel a lot for work... I've only worn my (more fancy) Louboutins to work twice since I get constant whispers and questions about them. I've worn my Miss Cristo wedges all summer and nobody knows they are Louboutins! I have 5 other pairs of pumps and boots and I've gotten the most use out of these wedges! Highly recommend!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...in San Juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Miami last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Nikkie Beach



I love these! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## Elsie87

Today! 











What I'm wearing:

Denim jacket: Mango
Printed top: New Look
Jeans: Etam
Spiked cuff: Forever 21
Bag: Balenciaga Part-Time GSH
Pumps: Christian Louboutin peacock patent Pigalles

More pics in my blog!


----------



## Jönathan

xlovely said:


> To wear to work on Halloween, I was an office-appropriate Kardashian  it's not a very convincing costume but everyone loved the shoes!



xlovely, Cute pic! The Lady Clou are such a sexy shoe!


----------



## aoqtpi

Elsie87 said:


> Today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Denim jacket: Mango
> Printed top: New Look
> Jeans: Etam
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Part-Time GSH
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin peacock patent Pigalles
> 
> More pics in my blog!



great outfit! I love that cuff!


----------



## aoqtpi

Career fair last night - red patent Ron Rons









Class today - Africa Piros (surprise surprise )









Edit: sorry for the big size... they're all supposed to be the size of the third pic and I have no idea why they're not.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

aoqtpi said:


> Career fair last night - red patent Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class today - Africa Piros (surprise surprise )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the big size... they're all supposed to be the size of the third pic and I have no idea why they're not.



Love your outfits! And your red patent ron rons...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xlovely said:


> To wear to work on Halloween, I was an office-appropriate Kardashian  it's not a very convincing costume but everyone loved the shoes!



I love your entire outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile



 love your Dafs and your lace dress too! I want it!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you! 



aoqtpi said:


> Career fair last night - red patent Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class today - Africa Piros (surprise surprise )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the big size... they're all supposed to be the size of the third pic and I have no idea why they're not.


 
You look AMAZING in both looks! Piros and red patent twins btw!


----------



## AEGIS

pic is dark but me in my spike piggies....the cl's i wear alllll the time


Blouse: Magaschoni
Jeans: Joe's Jeans


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Denim jacket: Mango
> Printed top: New Look
> Jeans: Etam
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Part-Time GSH
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin peacock patent Pigalles
> 
> More pics in my blog!


 Elsie you look fantastic! I love the jacket it is so cute and works so well with your outfit.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Career fair last night - red patent Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class today - Africa Piros (surprise surprise )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the big size... they're all supposed to be the size of the third pic and I have no idea why they're not.


 Gorgeous outfits I love your red jacket.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> pic is dark but me in my spike piggies....the cl's i wear alllll the time
> 
> 
> Blouse: Magaschoni
> Jeans: Joe's Jeans


 
So cute Aegis!


----------



## AEGIS

do you pad your piros? how long can you walk in them? im getting a pair soon and hope to walk in them frequently.



aoqtpi said:


> Career fair last night - red patent Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class today - Africa Piros (surprise surprise )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the big size... they're all supposed to be the size of the third pic and I have no idea why they're not.


----------



## sammix3

Love the pop from the red Ron Rons.  May I ask where your red coat is from? It's super cute!



aoqtpi said:


> Career fair last night - red patent Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class today - Africa Piros (surprise surprise )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the big size... they're all supposed to be the size of the third pic and I have no idea why they're not.


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Elsie you look fantastic! I love the jacket it is so cute and works so well with your outfit.


 
Thanks *Meg*!


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> pic is dark but me in my spike piggies....the cl's i wear alllll the time
> 
> 
> Blouse: Magaschoni
> Jeans: Joe's Jeans



I am LOVING that color on you.  What a delicious blouse.  



aoqtpi said:


> Career fair last night - red patent Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class today - Africa Piros (surprise surprise )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the big size... they're all supposed to be the size of the third pic and I have no idea why they're not.



I adore you in red and the coat is TDF.



Elsie87 said:


> Today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Denim jacket: Mango
> Printed top: New Look
> Jeans: Etam
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Part-Time GSH
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin peacock patent Pigalles
> 
> More pics in my blog!



Do you ever NOT look fantastic?  Dang girl!



MissLianne said:


> *I bought the CL Miss Cristo's in the late Spring... they are some comfy and go with everything! I work in a very casual office and travel a lot for work... I've only worn my (more fancy) Louboutins to work twice since I get constant whispers and questions about them. I've worn my Miss Cristo wedges all summer and nobody knows they are Louboutins! I have 5 other pairs of pumps and boots and I've gotten the most use out of these wedges! Highly recommend!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...in San Juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Miami last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Nikkie Beach



Every look is adorable.



xlovely said:


> To wear to work on Halloween, I was an office-appropriate Kardashian  it's not a very convincing costume but everyone loved the shoes!



What a GREAT idea.  You look sooooooo much better that KK.


----------



## cts900

for work in black patent yoyo


----------



## Elsie87

cts900 said:


> Do you ever NOT look fantastic?  Dang girl!


----------



## Elsie87

AEGIS said:


> pic is dark but me in my spike piggies....the cl's i wear alllll the time
> 
> 
> Blouse: Magaschoni
> Jeans: Joe's Jeans


 
Cute! Love the jeans with those flats!



cts900 said:


> for work in black patent yoyo


 
You look great, as always! Love the skirt!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

MikaelaN said:


> Thank you so much, ladies!  They really are so much more beautiful IRL.



May I ask what kind of camera are you using to take those beautiful picture?


----------



## jenayb

Elsie87 said:


> Today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Denim jacket: Mango
> Printed top: New Look
> Jeans: Etam
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Part-Time GSH
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin peacock patent Pigalles
> 
> More pics in my blog!



Super chic as always! 



aoqtpi said:


> Career fair last night - red patent Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class today - Africa Piros (surprise surprise )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the big size... they're all supposed to be the size of the third pic and I have no idea why they're not.



Looking good in both outfits, girl. So -- would Barbie wear that first one!? 



AEGIS said:


> pic is dark but me in my spike piggies....the cl's i wear alllll the time
> 
> 
> Blouse: Magaschoni
> Jeans: Joe's Jeans



Gotta love an amazing workhorse flat. Love the casual vibe. 



cts900 said:


> for work in black patent yoyo



Lookin good hot stuffs! Dang your hair is getting long, no!?!?!?


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> for work in black patent yoyo



*cts,* As usual totally gorgeous!!  I'm so glad to see the black patent yoyos in the outfit thread!


----------



## cts900

Jönathan;20293610 said:
			
		

> *cts,* As usual totally gorgeous!!  I'm so glad to see the black patent yoyos in the outfit thread!



Thanks, sweet friend .  I actually thought of you when I posted them.  I need to get one up of the burgundy! 



jenaywins said:


> Lookin good hot stuffs! Dang your hair is getting long, no!?!?!?



Thanks, lovebug.  It is long but only because I never cut it.  My DH cuts it every summer in our kitchen and I donate it to Locks of Love.  



Elsie87 said:


> You look great, as always! Love the skirt!



You are so kind.  The skirt is Boden and I need it in a smaller size but I love it so much I wear it anyway.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Thanks, sweet friend .  I actually thought of you when I posted them.  I need to get one up of the burgundy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, lovebug.  It is long but only because I never cut it.  My DH cuts it every summer in our kitchen and I donate it to Locks of Love.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so kind.  The skirt is Boden and I need it in a smaller size but I love it so much I wear it anyway.



You are such an inspiration babe.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> You are such an inspiration babe.


----------



## chanel*liz

aoqtpi said:


> Career fair last night - red patent Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class today - Africa Piros (surprise surprise )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the big size... they're all supposed to be the size of the third pic and I have no idea why they're not.



very cute!


----------



## phiphi

chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile



love this from head to toe!



Elsie87 said:


> Leopard trench again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Tunic: H&M
> Jeans: Etam
> Necklace: Marie L.
> Ring: Six
> Bag: Balenciaga City
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Prorata
> 
> More pics in my blog!



super fierce E!! 



xlovely said:


> To wear to work on Halloween, I was an office-appropriate Kardashian  it's not a very convincing costume but everyone loved the shoes!



it is a great outfit, halloween or not!



MissLianne said:


> *I bought the CL Miss Cristo's in the late Spring... they are some comfy and go with everything! I work in a very casual office and travel a lot for work... I've only worn my (more fancy) Louboutins to work twice since I get constant whispers and questions about them. I've worn my Miss Cristo wedges all summer and nobody knows they are Louboutins! I have 5 other pairs of pumps and boots and I've gotten the most use out of these wedges! Highly recommend!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...in San Juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Miami last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Nikkie Beach



fun pictures! they look great on you!



aoqtpi said:


> Career fair last night - red patent Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class today - Africa Piros (surprise surprise )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the big size... they're all supposed to be the size of the third pic and I have no idea why they're not.



looking great!!!!



AEGIS said:


> pic is dark but me in my spike piggies....the cl's i wear alllll the time
> 
> Blouse: Magaschoni
> Jeans: Joe's Jeans



totally cute! love it.



cts900 said:


> for work in black patent yoyo



you can never do any wrong.  

went out for an office function, and wore black mini-glitter no. prives.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ so pretty, *phi*!

as usual, everyone looks lovely. this is one of my fav threads!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *Jenay*!



phiphi said:


> super fierce E!!
> 
> went out for an office function, and wore black mini-glitter no. prives.


 
So ladylike! You look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lolitablue

Wearing Gold Privatitas at a dinner celebration for my Mom's 75th birthday at the Wynn Hotel in Vegas!!!  What a fun night!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your outfits! And your red patent ron rons...





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfits I love your red jacket.





cts900 said:


> I adore you in red and the coat is TDF.





chanel*liz said:


> very cute!





 You ladies are too kind!




Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You look AMAZING in both looks! Piros and red patent twins btw!



Yay twins! 




AEGIS said:


> do you pad your piros? how long can you walk in them? im getting a pair soon and hope to walk in them frequently.



Nope, I don't pad them. I'm not sure how long I can walk in them (I drive everywhere) but I can wear them all day long without issue. 




sammix3 said:


> Love the pop from the red Ron Rons.  May I ask where your red coat is from? It's super cute!



Thanks! It's actually from Old Navy. 




cts900 said:


> for work in black patent yoyo



Gorgy! Love that skirt!




jenaywins said:


> Looking good in both outfits, girl. So -- would Barbie wear that first one!?



Thanks *J*! I think she probably would, but that's about as demure as my wardrobe gets 



phiphi said:


> love this from head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> super fierce E!!
> 
> 
> 
> it is a great outfit, halloween or not!
> 
> 
> 
> fun pictures! they look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> looking great!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> totally cute! love it.
> 
> 
> 
> you can never do any wrong.
> 
> went out for an office function, and wore black mini-glitter no. prives.



Thank you. I love your outfit - the dress, CLs and Chanel are an absolutely stunning combination!




lolitablue said:


> Wearing Gold Privatitas at a dinner celebration for my Mom's 75th birthday at the Wynn Hotel in Vegas!!!  What a fun night!!!



Love it! And *SO* jealous that you're in LV!


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> love this from head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> super fierce E!!
> 
> 
> 
> it is a great outfit, halloween or not!
> 
> 
> 
> fun pictures! they look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> looking great!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> totally cute! love it.
> 
> 
> 
> you can never do any wrong.
> 
> went out for an office function, and wore black mini-glitter no. prives.



phi, 

So beautiful!!


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> Gorgy! Love that skirt!



Thanks, darlin'.



lolitablue said:


> Wearing Gold Privatitas at a dinner celebration for my Mom's 75th birthday at the Wynn Hotel in Vegas!!!  What a fun night!!!



Your body always stops me in my tracks. Va-va-va-vooooom.  You look beautiful.  



phiphi said:


> you can never do any wrong.
> 
> went out for an office function, and wore black mini-glitter no. prives.



Nor can you, lady .  You are just the MOST sophisticated and classic woman I know.  Your dress is as elegant as you are.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> So cute Aegis!





cts900 said:


> I am LOVING that color on you.  What a delicious blouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Elsie87 said:


> Cute! Love the jeans with those flats!





jenaywins said:


> Gotta love an amazing workhorse flat. Love the casual vibe.



thanks ladies!



cts900 said:


> Thanks, sweet friend .  I actually thought of you when I posted them.  I need to get one up of the burgundy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, lovebug.  It is long but only because I never cut it.  My DH cuts it every summer in our kitchen and I donate it to Locks of Love.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so kind.  The skirt is Boden and I need it in a smaller size but I love it so much I wear it anyway.



so nice of you!



phiphi said:


> love this from head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> super fierce E!!
> 
> 
> 
> it is a great outfit, halloween or not!
> 
> 
> 
> fun pictures! they look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> looking great!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> totally cute! love it.
> 
> 
> 
> you can never do any wrong.
> 
> went out for an office function, and wore black mini-glitter no. prives.




thanks! you look great yourself!



lolitablue said:


> Wearing Gold Privatitas at a dinner celebration for my Mom's 75th birthday at the Wynn Hotel in Vegas!!!  What a fun night!!!




love it!


aoqtpi said:


> Nope, I don't pad them. I'm not sure how long I can walk in them (I drive everywhere) but I can wear them all day long without issue.




ok thanks.  that's what i wanted to know


----------



## lolitablue

*Aoqtpi* and* CTS*, thank you babes!! Vegas was a fun week for sure!!!! Went to the motherships at The Forum and The Palazzo and ordered me a cute pair!! Will share when they ship!!!

*CTS*, btw! Loving your transformation!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> for work in black patent yoyo


 OMG you look fabulous CTS! Stylish, classy and oh so slim. Fantastic outfit.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> love this from head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> super fierce E!!
> 
> 
> 
> it is a great outfit, halloween or not!
> 
> 
> 
> fun pictures! they look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> looking great!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> totally cute! love it.
> 
> 
> 
> you can never do any wrong.
> 
> went out for an office function, and wore black mini-glitter no. prives.


 
Totally gorgeous, I love the color on you.


----------



## megt10

lolitablue said:


> Wearing Gold Privatitas at a dinner celebration for my Mom's 75th birthday at the Wynn Hotel in Vegas!!!  What a fun night!!!


 Beautiful outfit and I love the way the shoes look on the pavement, they almost glow. So pretty.


----------



## BattyBugs

My mom is hogging my computer, sticking me on my iPad. It is a pain to quote one outit at a time on this, so let me just say that I'm loving the outfits.


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Lady Peeps


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Nude Lady Peeps


 
Gorgeous Stilly!!  The Lady peeps are perfect...but the dress , who is it and where did you find it?


----------



## Jönathan

Stilly,

Cute dress! The Lady Peeps are gorgeous!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I only went back 5 pages, sorry if I missed anyone! 




lolitablue said:


> Wearing Gold Privatitas at a dinner celebration for my Mom's 75th birthday at the Wynn Hotel in Vegas!!! What a fun night!!!


 
you look fab!!!



phiphi said:


> went out for an office function, and wore black mini-glitter no. prives.


 
you look so elegant phi!



cts900 said:


> for work in black patent yoyo


 
hot professor! 



AEGIS said:


> pic is dark but me in my spike piggies....the cl's i wear alllll the time
> 
> 
> Blouse: Magaschoni
> Jeans: Joe's Jeans


 
fab!



aoqtpi said:


> Career fair last night - red patent Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> Class today - Africa Piros (surprise surprise)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the big size... they're all supposed to be the size of the third pic and I have no idea why they're not.


 
looking good! 



Elsie87 said:


> Today!
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Denim jacket: Mango
> Printed top: New Look
> Jeans: Etam
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Part-Time GSH
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin peacock patent Pigalles
> 
> More pics in my blog!


 
hot! love your cuff!!!



MissLianne said:


> ...in San Juan
> 
> 
> in Miami last week...
> 
> 
> @ Nikkie Beach


 
great beachy outfits! I miss Miami!!!



xlovely said:


> To wear to work on Halloween, I was an office-appropriate Kardashian it's not a very convincing costume but everyone loved the shoes!


 
love the Lady Clou with tights! 



Elsie87 said:


> Leopard trench again!
> 
> What I'm wearing:
> 
> Trench: Hobbs
> Tunic: H&M
> Jeans: Etam
> Necklace: Marie L.
> Ring: Six
> Bag: Balenciaga City
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Prorata
> 
> More pics in my blog!


such a fab trench!!!



chanel*liz said:


> Black daffodile


lovely!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stilly said:


> My new Nude Lady Peeps


 
stilly, love love love the nude LPs!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower

Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!



Smokin hot! You look great *Dezy!!*


----------



## chanel*liz

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!


smokin hot!! love your style!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!



Aw, this is so adorable. I love that top.. You are seriously glowing.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!



you look so cute


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!



You remind me so much of how glorious that time is.  You could not be more radiant or lovely.  



stilly said:


> My new Nude Lady Peeps



That dress is TDF!!!!!!



megt10 said:


> OMG you look fabulous CTS! Stylish, classy and oh so slim. Fantastic outfit.



Thank you, my sweet *meg*.  I love that skirt more than I can say and the best news is that I just bought it _again_ today...2 sizes smaller! 



lolitablue said:


> *Aoqtpi* and* CTS*, thank you babes!! Vegas was a fun week for sure!!!! Went to the motherships at The Forum and The Palazzo and ordered me a cute pair!! Will share when they ship!!!
> 
> *CTS*, btw! Loving your transformation!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you for the support, hun.  It helps keep me strong!



AEGIS said:


> so nice of you!



Thank you so much .


----------



## martinaa

Stilly,

I love the nude Lady Peeps and the dress.


----------



## MikaelaN

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> May I ask what kind of camera are you using to take those beautiful picture?



I use the Nikon D200.


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My new Nude Lady Peeps


the Lady Peeps on you & the dress!!!


----------



## Jönathan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!



*dezy,* You look absolutely adorable!


----------



## amorris

Some WWW pics I've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...

Lady Peep, Maggies, & Relika


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> My new Nude Lady Peeps


 
Gorgeous Stilly. I love your dress and the shoes are so perfect.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!


 
Totally HOT you are going to be one chic mama.


----------



## megt10

amorris said:


> Some WWW pics I've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...
> 
> Lady Peep, Maggies, & Relika


 I love all your looks but especially the 3rd. That dress is beautiful.


----------



## heiress-ox

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!



you look great, absolutely radiant!



amorris said:


> Some WWW pics I've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...
> 
> Lady Peep, Maggies, & Relika



Stunning, I love all of the outfits, this is just reminding me I need to find those Indigo Maggies!


----------



## myu3160

amorris said:


> Some WWW pics I've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...
> 
> Lady Peep, Maggies, & Relika




You look fabulous!!


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!



You look amazing! Love that dress!




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I only went back 5 pages, sorry if I missed anyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look fab!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so elegant phi!
> 
> 
> 
> hot professor!
> 
> 
> 
> fab!
> 
> 
> 
> looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> hot! love your cuff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> great beachy outfits! I miss Miami!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the Lady Clou with tights!
> 
> 
> such a fab trench!!!
> 
> 
> lovely!



Thank you!




amorris said:


> Some WWW pics I've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...
> 
> Lady Peep, Maggies, & Relika



Love all the outfits!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Smokin hot! You look great *Dezy!!*


 


chanel*liz said:


> smokin hot!! love your style!!


 


jenaywins said:


> Aw, this is so adorable. I love that top.. You are seriously glowing.


 


*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> you look so cute


 


cts900 said:


> You remind me so much of how glorious that time is. You could not be more radiant or lovely.


 



			
				Jönathan;20301386 said:
			
		

> *dezy,* You look absolutely adorable!


 


megt10 said:


> Totally HOT you are going to be one chic mama.


 


heiress-ox said:


> you look great, absolutely radiant!


 


aoqtpi said:


> You look amazing! Love that dress!


 
thank you all so much!! you all sure know how to make this mama to be feel good


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amorris said:


> Some WWW pics I've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...
> 
> Lady Peep, Maggies, & Relika


 
you look fab! I love the white beaded dress!


----------



## cts900

amorris said:


> Some WWW pics I've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...
> 
> Lady Peep, Maggies, & Relika



Each look is so pretty but I am waaaaay into your white dress.  So gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

purple python HPs today...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cts900 said:


> purple python HPs today...



Fab look!  love those shoes....


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> purple python HPs today...



So classic and comfy! Love how well that sweater matches!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> purple python HPs today...


love these shoes soooo much! And on you? prefect!!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

cts900 said:


> purple python HPs today...


 You look AMAZING! And of course the shoes are fabulous.


----------



## cts900

RedBottomLover said:


> You look AMAZING! And of course the shoes are fabulous.





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love these shoes soooo much! And on you? prefect!!!!





aoqtpi said:


> So classic and comfy! Love how well that sweater matches!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Fab look!  love those shoes....



Thank you for the kind words, ladies.  You have made me feel very bright on a very gloomy SoCal day.  It means so much!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> purple python HPs today...


 Hello Gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Hello Gorgeous!



Hello back, sweetness .


----------



## Louboufan

Hot!


amorris said:


> some www pics i've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...
> 
> Lady peep, maggies, & relika


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> purple python HPs today...




cts, you look lovely!


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com



Beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thanks Aoqtpi!!


----------



## PeepToe

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com


I love this look!


----------



## PeepToe

cts900 said:


> purple python HPs today...


You look great!


----------



## Nadin22

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com



You look great!!!


----------



## Nadin22

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!



You look beautiful! I really admire you for walking in such heels at 27 weeks!


----------



## Nadin22

amorris said:


> Some WWW pics I've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...
> 
> Lady Peep, Maggies, & Relika



You look amazing! Your style is great!


----------



## Nadin22

stilly said:


> My new Nude Lady Peeps



You look great! I really love those nude LPs.


----------



## Mariah23

Fabu! ; )


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PeepToe said:


> I love this look!





Nadin22 said:


> You look great!!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## 9distelle

cts900 said:


> purple python HPs today...


Looove dress & shoes!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com


 
hot!!


----------



## LVoepink

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com


 
you look fabulous!


----------



## MikaelaN

cts900 said:


> for work in black patent yoyo



Cute skirt!!!



phiphi said:


> went out for an office function, and wore black mini-glitter no. prives.



You look great! Such a classy look!



lolitablue said:


> Wearing Gold Privatitas at a dinner celebration for my Mom's 75th birthday at the Wynn Hotel in Vegas!!!  What a fun night!!!



The color on your dress is fab! Great outfit!



stilly said:


> My new Nude Lady Peeps



The lady peeps look great on you!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!



LOVE!


----------



## MikaelaN

amorris said:


> Some WWW pics I've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...
> 
> Lady Peep, Maggies, & Relika



Love your style! 



cts900 said:


> purple python HPs today...



Still drooling over your HPs!  You wear them well!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com



Cute dress!


----------



## AEGIS

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com





wow your hair is super long!!


----------



## cts900

MikaelaN said:


> Still drooling over your HPs!  You wear them well!



Thank you for both very sweet compliments.  



9distelle said:


> Looove dress & shoes!!!



Thanks, dear!  The dress is just a cheapie from Garnet Hill but I love it!



PeepToe said:


> You look great!



You are too kind.  Thank you so much.  




			
				Jönathan;20308985 said:
			
		

> cts, you look lovely!



Thank you, sweet friend .  



CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com



You are a vision.  Hot hot hot hot.


----------



## cts900

I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help! 

For work in my my black YoYo again.


----------



## LVoepink

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.


Love the back/white look!


----------



## nillacobain

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:. I need to chill. The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.


 

I love your skirt!


----------



## MikaelaN

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.



Nothing wrong with posting everyday   We can never have too many pictures in the outfit thread!  Great outfit by the way!


----------



## sammix3

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.



Loving the work outfit, so chic! I wish I had enough CLs to wear everyday to post hehe


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Nadin22 said:


> You look beautiful! I really admire you for walking in such heels at 27 weeks!


 
thank you!!! hope I can keep it up until my baby shower at least!



MikaelaN said:


> LOVE!


 
thank you!!!!



cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:. I need to chill. The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.


 
C, love your skirt!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.



Keep posting gorgeous!  I don't post in this thread very often, but I enjoy seeing everyone's outfits.


----------



## PeepToe

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.


This is now one of my favorite looks on you so far!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.



I love your posts! Keep posting! You look fantastic!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:. I need to chill. The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.


----------



## heiress-ox

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com



hot! I love the LPs and I'm envious of how long your hair is!


----------



## cts900

Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks so much!



aoqtpi said:


> I love your posts! Keep posting! You look fantastic!



You are so sweet, hun. Thank you.



PeepToe said:


> This is now one of my favorite looks on you so far!!!



I _really_ appreciate that .  Thanks!



LavenderIce said:


> Keep posting gorgeous!  I don't post in this thread very often, but I enjoy seeing everyone's outfits.



I am so grateful to see you in here and your encouragement helps to keep me strong and confident .



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> C, love your skirt!!!



Thanks, mama :kiss:. 



sammix3 said:


> Loving the work outfit, so chic! I wish I had enough CLs to wear everyday to post hehe



I just recycle the same few over and over.  Thanks, sweetie. 



MikaelaN said:


> Nothing wrong with posting everyday   We can never have too many pictures in the outfit thread!  Great outfit by the way!



Right on!  Thank you for that! 



nillacobain said:


> I love your skirt!



Hi *nilla*!!!!!!!!!! What a treat to see you.  Thank you very much.



LVoepink said:


> Love the back/white look!



Thank you!  I have _always_ been a sucker for black and white .


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous Stilly!!  The Lady peeps are perfect...but the dress , who is it and where did you find it?


 
Your so sweet *beagly*!!!
The dress I bought online from Ideeli and is by Gracia.


----------



## stilly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!


 
You look great *dezy* and the MBBs are so sexy!!!


----------



## stilly

amorris said:


> Some WWW pics I've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...
> 
> Lady Peep, Maggies, & Relika


 
You look so amazing in all 3 outfits!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;20298968 said:
			
		

> Stilly,
> 
> Cute dress! The Lady Peeps are gorgeous!!!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> stilly, love love love the nude LPs!!!


 


cts900 said:


> You remind me so much of how glorious that time is.  You could not be more radiant or lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is TDF!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my sweet *meg*.  I love that skirt more than I can say and the best news is that I just bought it _again_ today...2 sizes smaller!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the support, hun.  It helps keep me strong!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much .


 


martinaa said:


> Stilly,
> 
> I love the nude Lady Peeps and the dress.


 


9distelle said:


> the Lady Peeps on you & the dress!!!


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Stilly. I love your dress and the shoes are so perfect.


 


Nadin22 said:


> You look great! I really love those nude LPs.


 
Thanks everyone for all the great comments!!!


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com


 
You look so hot in that dress and your LPs!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:. I need to chill. The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.


Keep posting these fabulous outfits CTS! You look so beautiful and are such a great inspiration.


----------



## carlinha

again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!

everyone looks AMAZING!!! 

*CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better!  the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!

my contribution from the weekend

Dress: Tart
Bracelets: Hermes
Clutch: Balenciaga
Shoes: Louboutin gold flats





Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
Bracelets/watch: Hermes
Clutch: McQueen
Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140




close-up of the accessories


----------



## chanel*liz

carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better!  the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories



super cute! those lilac maggies


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com



super hot!!!!


----------



## carlinha

chanel*liz said:


> super cute! those lilac maggies



thank you love


----------



## martinaa

carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better! the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories


 
WOW.... and the Maggies


----------



## nillacobain

cts900 said:


> Hi *nilla*!!!!!!!!!! What a treat to see you. Thank you very much.


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better!  the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories



Your outfits are always beyond amazing! I adore your style!


----------



## phiphi

Elsie87 said:


> Thanks *Jenay*!
> 
> So ladylike! You look absolutely beautiful!



thank you!!



lolitablue said:


> Wearing Gold Privatitas at a dinner celebration for my Mom's 75th birthday at the Wynn Hotel in Vegas!!!  What a fun night!!!



hawt hawt hawt!! 



aoqtpi said:


> Thank you. I love your outfit - the dress, CLs and Chanel are an absolutely stunning combination!



thank you!!




			
				Jönathan;20297329 said:
			
		

> phi,
> So beautiful!!



thank you so much! 



cts900 said:


> Nor can you, lady .  You are just the MOST sophisticated and classic woman I know.  Your dress is as elegant as you are.



you are a class act, C. i love each outfit you post here. a perfect blend of style, and elegance. the silhouettes you pick are to die for. 



AEGIS said:


> thanks! you look great yourself!



thank you!



megt10 said:


> Totally gorgeous, I love the color on you.



thanks meg! 



stilly said:


> My new Nude Lady Peeps



loving the look! you are rocking those lady peeps, stilly!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here I am at 27 weeks, attending my cousin's wife's baby shower
> 
> Wearing Roberto Cavalli for H&M Leopard dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Chanel Jumbo and MBBs!



thanks dezy! you look amazing! 



amorris said:


> Some WWW pics I've been meaning to post but kept forgetting...
> 
> Lady Peep, Maggies, & Relika



what great outfits!! and great pairings with the shoes.


----------



## phiphi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com



wow!! looking hot!



MikaelaN said:


> You look great! Such a classy look!



thank you!!! 



cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.



and you should!! i love each an every post!



LavenderIce said:


> Keep posting gorgeous!  I don't post in this thread very often, but I enjoy seeing everyone's outfits.



*coughs* you are gorgeous and stylish so there is no reason we cant' see all your amazing outfits!! pretty please? 



carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better!  the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories



you are awesome. that is all.


----------



## GCGDanielle

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.



You most certainly do not need to chill!  I look forward to your outfits (and your squeaky clean bathroom ).  As usual, you look amazing!



carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better!  the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> close-up of the accessories



Gorgeous, as always!  Love those Maggies. Love the cutie pie in the first pic!


----------



## cts900

GCGDanielle said:


> You most certainly do not need to chill! I look forward to your outfits (and your squeaky clean bathroom ). As usual, you look amazing!


 
You are so sweet and also so funny! 



phiphi said:


> and you should!! i love each an every post!


 


phiphi said:


> you are a class act, C. i love each outfit you post here. a perfect blend of style, and elegance. the silhouettes you pick are to die for.


 
Your heart is huge and it comes through in each and every post. Thank you, my friend. 



nillacobain said:


>


 




carlinha said:


> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better! the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories


 
You make me feel beautiful, C. The color of the Tart dress against your skin is reeeee-DIC-ulous. You sparkle and shine. This may not be tPF appropriate but your booty in that last picture is perfection, sexy lady . 



megt10 said:


> Keep posting these fabulous outfits CTS! You look so beautiful and are such a great inspiration.


 
YOU are inspriring to me so those words mean very much. Thank you, meg *. *


----------



## AEGIS

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com




your hair is so long!



cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.



cute!



carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better!  the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories





you're so tan!


----------



## 9distelle

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This was my outfit for the last weekend. Dress is from Asos.com


LPs look perfect on you!!!


----------



## carlinha

martinaa said:


> WOW.... and the Maggies



thanks *martina*!  i love these maggies!



aoqtpi said:


> Your outfits are always beyond amazing! I adore your style!



thanks *aoqtpi*!



phiphi said:


> you are awesome. that is all.



you are awesome too *P* 



GCGDanielle said:


> Gorgeous, as always!  Love those Maggies. Love the cutie pie in the first pic!



thanks *danielle*!  that is sammy, he's a viszla/lab mix!  he is handsome isn't he?



cts900 said:


> You make me feel beautiful, C. The color of the Tart dress against your skin is reeeee-DIC-ulous. You sparkle and shine. This may not be tPF appropriate but your booty in that last picture is perfection, sexy lady .



well you ARE beautiful darling *C*!  and i was hoping no one would notice my booty in that last pic!  :lolots:  it's definitely JLo proportions (although not as fit!)



AEGIS said:


> you're so tan!



yup *aegis*, i'm dark naturally, and add being out in the sun almost on a daily basis, and this weekend was my bday weekend and DH and i had a mini-beach getaway... it's definitely not the darkest i have ever been though!


----------



## aoqtpi

Outfit for class/spa. Was wearing leggings with them in the morning because it was -1*. Brr! Someday I'll finally get around to cleaning my apartment...


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better!  the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories


oh how i love that mcqueen clutch! you look great!!


----------



## MikaelaN

carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better!  the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories



Lovely, C!  Absolutely lovin' that silver CDC of yours!!! 



aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for class/spa. Was wearing leggings with them in the morning because it was -1*. Brr! Someday I'll finally get around to cleaning my apartment...



What a great pop of color!  Props for wearing heels to class...I lived in my boring old uggs!


----------



## heiress-ox

carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better!  the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories



You look so cute, that is the perfect outfit for those beautiful lilac maggies


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.



C, Super cute outfit! I love seeing your CLs in the outfit thread!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stilly said:


> You look great *dezy* and the MBBs are so sexy!!!


 
thank you so much stilly!!!



carlinha said:


> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories


 
C, your CDCs are KILLING me!!! love them all! the maggies are gorgeous! 



phiphi said:


> thanks dezy! you look amazing!


 
thank you phi! 


aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for class/spa. Was wearing leggings with them in the morning because it was -1*. Brr! Someday I'll finally get around to cleaning my apartment...


 
love the color!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm so far behind again (which happens when my parents are here, or we are traveling). Ladies, you are looking hot!

Here is my outfit for today:
Top is Fluxus
Leggings are my favorite BCBG
Black suede Madame Butterfly pumps
Not shown: Celine Tri-Color mini luggage handbag


----------



## sofaa

*Not my picture but ohhhhh what good eyecandy for the upcoming return of the Lady Peep in Black Very Mix *


----------



## stilly

aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for class/spa. Was wearing leggings with them in the morning because it was -1*. Brr! Someday I'll finally get around to cleaning my apartment...


 
Love the outfit!!! You must be the best dressed gal in class!!!


----------



## beagly911

aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for class/spa. Was wearing leggings with them in the morning because it was -1*. Brr! Someday I'll finally get around to cleaning my apartment...


 
Ok I would probably wear more than leggins at that temp!!   Great outfit and I love the pop of color with the CL's!!



BattyBugs said:


> I'm so far behind again (which happens when my parents are here, or we are traveling). Ladies, you are looking hot!
> 
> Here is my outfit for today:
> Top is Fluxus
> Leggings are my favorite BCBG
> Black suede Madame Butterfly pumps
> Not shown: Celine Tri-Color mini luggage handbag


 
Wonderful look!!  The top is awesome!



sofaa said:


> *Not my picture but ohhhhh what good eyecandy for the upcoming return of the Lady Peep in Black Very Mix *


 
OMG is all I can say!!


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> outfit for class/spa. Was wearing leggings with them in the morning because it was -1*. Brr! Someday i'll finally get around to cleaning my apartment...



i love that teal!


----------



## laleeza

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:.  I need to chill.  The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.



Don't chill! I don't comment much cuz this thread is so fast, but I love to look. 
You look teeny!! And this outfit is 



carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better!  the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories



Car - fabulous as always! And this second dress - perfect on you!!


----------



## chanel*liz

boots


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> boots


 
Great look chanel...what is the boot??? I love it!


----------



## chanel*liz

beagly911 said:


> Great look chanel...what is the boot??? I love it!


i dont know the name of it!!  maybe bibi or something??


----------



## carlinha

aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for class/spa. Was wearing leggings with them in the morning because it was -1*. Brr! Someday I'll finally get around to cleaning my apartment...



love the shoes *aoqtpi*!



gymangel812 said:


> oh how i love that mcqueen clutch! you look great!!



thanks *gym*, i am smitten with my mcqueen clutch also!



MikaelaN said:


> Lovely, C!  Absolutely lovin' that silver CDC of yours!!!



thanks *mikaelaN*!  me too!!!



heiress-ox said:


> You look so cute, that is the perfect outfit for those beautiful lilac maggies



thank you *heiress ox*!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> C, your CDCs are KILLING me!!! love them all! the maggies are gorgeous!



haha thanks *dezy*, CDCs are killing me too!!  



BattyBugs said:


> I'm so far behind again (which happens when my parents are here, or we are traveling). Ladies, you are looking hot!
> 
> Here is my outfit for today:
> Top is Fluxus
> Leggings are my favorite BCBG
> Black suede Madame Butterfly pumps
> Not shown: Celine Tri-Color mini luggage handbag



i love the top *batty*!



laleeza said:


> Car - fabulous as always! And this second dress - perfect on you!!



thanks *laleeza*!



chanel*liz said:


> boots



you look perfect as usual *liz*!  love the bag, what color is that?  you make me *almost* wish we had a winter... *almost*


----------



## martinaa

chanel*liz said:


> boots


 
Love the outfit, You look great.


----------



## Elsie87

chanel*liz said:


> boots


 
Perfect!


----------



## Elsie87

Black nappa Lillians today: 
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for class/spa. Was wearing leggings with them in the morning because it was -1*. Brr! Someday I'll finally get around to cleaning my apartment...


 
Love the dress and the shoes you look great.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 

What an awesome look. I always love your outfits.


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> What an awesome look. I always love your outfits.


 
Thank you!  I can say the same about your looks!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!  I can say the same about your looks!


 Aww thank you right back. I have to say that after seeing your trench in your avatar and postings I went and found a similar one on ebay. It should arrive soon and I hope that I will look a fraction of as good as you.


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Aww thank you right back. I have to say that after seeing your trench in your avatar and postings I went and found a similar one on ebay. It should arrive soon and I hope that I will look a fraction of as good as you.


 
Awww! 

Oh, that's great! Don't forget to post pics when it arrives!


----------



## kikidots

Hi Ladies! I adore everyone's looks and it really inspires me to put myself together before I leave for the house! This is one of my favorite threads on the CL forum. Here is my contribution for today. Wearing my beloved Josefas that only come out once in a while, a navy H&M shift dress and black tights. Gotta love the camera phone office bathroom shots


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

cts900 said:


> I feel like I am posting every day lately :shame:. I need to chill. The coming winter storm should help!
> 
> For work in my my black YoYo again.


 
a class act! don't you dare chill on posting!



carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better! the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories


 
amazing-I love the way you accessorize! and you're lookin' realll skinny girlie-chu been doin? 



aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for class/spa. Was wearing leggings with them in the morning because it was -1*. Brr! Someday I'll finally get around to cleaning my apartment...


 

cutie!



BattyBugs said:


> I'm so far behind again (which happens when my parents are here, or we are traveling). Ladies, you are looking hot!
> 
> Here is my outfit for today:
> Top is Fluxus
> Leggings are my favorite BCBG
> Black suede Madame Butterfly pumps
> Not shown: Celine Tri-Color mini luggage handbag


 
I love your leggings! they look so good w/ the MBPs!



chanel*liz said:


> boots


 
perfect Chicago outfit! you look awesome!


----------



## legaldiva

Vince cardi
F21 & Tiffany jewelry
Uniqlo moto skinny jeans
Ardoise Nabuck Biancas


----------



## legaldiva

H&M brown snakeprint dress
Camel suede Piros
H Jige clutch


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Classic elegance as usual Elsie!  You are always so "put together"!!!



kikidots said:


> Hi Ladies! I adore everyone's looks and it really inspires me to put myself together before I leave for the house! This is one of my favorite threads on the CL forum. Here is my contribution for today. Wearing my beloved Josefas that only come out once in a while, a navy H&M shift dress and black tights. Gotta love the camera phone office bathroom shots


Great combo!  And I love the bathroom shots!! haha:giggles:


----------



## beagly911

legaldiva said:


> H&M brown snakeprint dress
> Camel suede Piros
> H Jige clutch


 Great outfit, the dress is so cute!


----------



## legaldiva

Today for work:

H&M black blazer with
Zara belt
H&M grey sheath dress
Black kid Bourge boots


----------



## legaldiva

beagly911 said:


> Great outfit, the dress is so cute!



Thanks!  My parents took my sister & I out for dinner and the lady at the next table asked if I was the traffic reporter from a local TV news channel.


----------



## beagly911

legaldiva said:


> Vince cardi
> F21 & Tiffany jewelry
> Uniqlo moto skinny jeans
> Ardoise Nabuck Biancas


 
all I can say is HHOOTT!



legaldiva said:


> Today for work:
> 
> H&M black blazer with
> Zara belt
> H&M grey sheath dress
> Black kid Bourge boots


 
Lovely, I wish I was so elegant at work!


----------



## glamourbag

legaldiva said:


> Today for work:
> 
> H&M black blazer with
> Zara belt
> H&M grey sheath dress
> Black kid Bourge boots


So pretty!


----------



## beagly911

legaldiva said:


> Thanks! My parents took my sister & I out for dinner and the lady at the next table asked if I was the traffic reporter from a local TV news channel.


 Yea we know you are a celeb in disguise!!  hehe  you have a wonder style!!


----------



## laurenam

Wow, I'm so behind, but everyone looks amazing!!


----------



## cts900

legaldiva said:


> Today for work:
> 
> H&M black blazer with
> Zara belt
> H&M grey sheath dress
> Black kid Bourge boots



You look fabulous....always.



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> a class act! don't you dare chill on posting!



Thank you, sweetie. 



kikidots said:


> Hi Ladies! I adore everyone's looks and it really inspires me to put myself together before I leave for the house! This is one of my favorite threads on the CL forum. Here is my contribution for today. Wearing my beloved Josefas that only come out once in a while, a navy H&M shift dress and black tights. Gotta love the camera phone office bathroom shots



I LOVE this look!!!!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Perfection.  Nuff said.



chanel*liz said:


> boots



Great boots!



laleeza said:


> Don't chill! I don't comment much cuz this thread is so fast, but I love to look.
> You look teeny!! And this outfit is



What a sweet thing to write.  Thank you very, VERY much.



BattyBugs said:


> I'm so far behind again (which happens when my parents are here, or we are traveling). Ladies, you are looking hot!
> Here is my outfit for today:
> Top is Fluxus
> Leggings are my favorite BCBG
> Black suede Madame Butterfly pumps
> Not shown: Celine Tri-Color mini luggage handbag



You look the best I have seen to date, bat!



aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for class/spa. Was wearing leggings with them in the morning because it was -1*. Brr! Someday I'll finally get around to cleaning my apartment...



I would not be able to concentrate if you were in my class.



carlinha said:


> well you ARE beautiful darling *C*!  and i was hoping no one would notice my booty in that last pic!  :lolots:  it's definitely JLo proportions (although not as fit!)



You are just WRONG.  That is a badass booty, mama.  You are HAWT!  




AEGIS said:


> cute!



Thanks, babe!


----------



## chanel*liz

kikidots said:


> Hi Ladies! I adore everyone's looks and it really inspires me to put myself together before I leave for the house! This is one of my favorite threads on the CL forum. Here is my contribution for today. Wearing my beloved Josefas that only come out once in a while, a navy H&M shift dress and black tights. Gotta love the camera phone office bathroom shots



I love this look


----------



## carlinha

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



loving it *elsie*!  your chanel is to die for!



kikidots said:


> Hi Ladies! I adore everyone's looks and it really inspires me to put myself together before I leave for the house! This is one of my favorite threads on the CL forum. Here is my contribution for today. Wearing my beloved Josefas that only come out once in a while, a navy H&M shift dress and black tights. Gotta love the camera phone office bathroom shots



i love your shoes *kikidots*!



legaldiva said:


> H&M brown snakeprint dress
> Camel suede Piros
> H Jige clutch



omg i want your jige clutch *legal*!  



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> amazing-I love the way you accessorize! and you're lookin' realll skinny girlie-chu been doin?



thank you *choco*!  hmmm not really doing too much except working a TON of extra hours this past month, it's probably the stress and not having much time to eat!  wish i could say it's because i've been doing something healthy!



cts900 said:


> You are just WRONG.  That is a badass booty, mama.  You are HAWT!



you are too kind *C*


----------



## megt10

kikidots said:


> Hi Ladies! I adore everyone's looks and it really inspires me to put myself together before I leave for the house! This is one of my favorite threads on the CL forum. Here is my contribution for today. Wearing my beloved Josefas that only come out once in a while, a navy H&M shift dress and black tights. Gotta love the camera phone office bathroom shots


 What a great outfit. I love the way you paired the Josefas, kinda dresses them down a bit but also makes them the focal point of your outfit. I have these shoes and they are my absolute favorites they are so comfortable and easy to walk in. Up to this point I have only worn them for dressy occasions. I am going to try a similar look with these shoes. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> Vince cardi
> F21 & Tiffany jewelry
> Uniqlo moto skinny jeans
> Ardoise Nabuck Biancas


 


legaldiva said:


> H&M brown snakeprint dress
> Camel suede Piros
> H Jige clutch


 


legaldiva said:


> Today for work:
> 
> H&M black blazer with
> Zara belt
> H&M grey sheath dress
> Black kid Bourge boots


 I love all the different looks, you look great in all of them.


----------



## Elsie87

beagly911 said:


> Classic elegance as usual Elsie!  You are always so "put together"!!!


 


cts900 said:


> Perfection.  Nuff said.


 


carlinha said:


> loving it *elsie*!  your chanel is to die for!


 
Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Elsie87

kikidots said:


> Hi Ladies! I adore everyone's looks and it really inspires me to put myself together before I leave for the house! This is one of my favorite threads on the CL forum. Here is my contribution for today. Wearing my beloved Josefas that only come out once in a while, a navy H&M shift dress and black tights. Gotta love the camera phone office bathroom shots


 
Beautiful! Love the Josefas!



legaldiva said:


> Vince cardi
> F21 & Tiffany jewelry
> Uniqlo moto skinny jeans
> Ardoise Nabuck Biancas


 


legaldiva said:


> H&M brown snakeprint dress
> Camel suede Piros
> H Jige clutch


 


legaldiva said:


> Today for work:
> 
> H&M black blazer with
> Zara belt
> H&M grey sheath dress
> Black kid Bourge boots


 
All these looks are fab! You look great!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

legaldiva said:


> H&M brown snakeprint dress
> Camel suede Piros
> H Jige clutch



I love this look


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

aoqtpi said:


> Outfit for class/spa. Was wearing leggings with them in the morning because it was -1*. Brr! Someday I'll finally get around to cleaning my apartment...



Honey! Love this look! Fab shoes !


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sofaa said:


> *Not my picture but ohhhhh what good eyecandy for the upcoming return of the Lady Peep in Black Very Mix *




Perfection!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1520507&stc=1&d=1320819991
> close-up of the accessories



Super cute Carla! Your second outfit is my fav! Love your lilac maggies!


----------



## sammix3

Love both outfits.  You have super cute style! 



carlinha said:


> again this thread moves at the speed of light!!!
> 
> everyone looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> *CTS* i just have to say lady, everyday you look better & better!  the B&W outfit is just classy perfection!!!
> 
> my contribution from the weekend
> 
> Dress: Tart
> Bracelets: Hermes
> Clutch: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Louboutin gold flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG by Max Azria
> Bracelets/watch: Hermes
> Clutch: McQueen
> Shoes: Lilac/Navy Maggie 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories


----------



## BattyBugs

kikidots said:


> Hi Ladies! I adore everyone's looks and it really inspires me to put myself together before I leave for the house! This is one of my favorite threads on the CL forum. Here is my contribution for today. Wearing my beloved Josefas that only come out once in a while, a navy H&M shift dress and black tights. Gotta love the camera phone office bathroom shots


 


legaldiva said:


> Vince cardi
> F21 & Tiffany jewelry
> Uniqlo moto skinny jeans
> Ardoise Nabuck Biancas


 


legaldiva said:


> Today for work:
> 
> H&M black blazer with
> Zara belt
> H&M grey sheath dress
> Black kid Bourge boots


 


legaldiva said:


> H&M brown snakeprint dress
> Camel suede Piros
> H Jige clutch


 
It's hard for me to keep up on my iPad, but I have my computer back now. If I've missed anyone, please forgive me. I admire the looks, even if I can't post.

 ladies for the kind words.


----------



## heiress-ox

legaldiva said:


> Vince cardi
> F21 & Tiffany jewelry
> Uniqlo moto skinny jeans
> Ardoise Nabuck Biancas



siigh, my HG shoe, you look great!


----------



## carlinha

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Super cute Carla! Your second outfit is my fav! Love your lilac maggies!





sammix3 said:


> Love both outfits.  You have super cute style!



thank you loves


----------



## MikaelaN

BattyBugs said:


> I'm so far behind again (which happens when my parents are here, or we are traveling). Ladies, you are looking hot!
> 
> Here is my outfit for today:
> Top is Fluxus
> Leggings are my favorite BCBG
> Black suede Madame Butterfly pumps
> Not shown: Celine Tri-Color mini luggage handbag



Cute outfit, Batty!



chanel*liz said:


> boots



OMG...this entire outfit is amazing! 



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Aw..you make me miss my old Lillians.  Lovely Chanel!



kikidots said:


> Hi Ladies! I adore everyone's looks and it really inspires me to put myself together before I leave for the house! This is one of my favorite threads on the CL forum. Here is my contribution for today. Wearing my beloved Josefas that only come out once in a while, a navy H&M shift dress and black tights. Gotta love the camera phone office bathroom shots



Great outfit! Love the Josefas!



legaldiva said:


> Vince cardi
> F21 & Tiffany jewelry
> Uniqlo moto skinny jeans
> Ardoise Nabuck Biancas





legaldiva said:


> H&M brown snakeprint dress
> Camel suede Piros
> H Jige clutch





legaldiva said:


> Today for work:
> 
> H&M black blazer with
> Zara belt
> H&M grey sheath dress
> Black kid Bourge boots



I die over your Biancas...I would love the Nabuck python in either the Bianca or the Altadama. Gorgeous outfits!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Hi Elsie you are stunning as always, loved these pair of CL ...   keep it coming ...  !!!


----------



## heiress-ox

MikaelaN said:


> My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!



LOVE everything about this photo  You look fantastic, and I never knew  Kristen Bell was so short!


----------



## icecreamom

MikaelaN said:


> My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!



You look stunning!


----------



## stilly

My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles paired with a navy ASOS dress heading out for dinner last weekend


----------



## megt10

MikaelaN said:


> My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!


 Gorgeous and those shoes are TDF!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles paired with a navy ASOS dress heading out for dinner last weekend


 Beautiful Stilly such a classy and classic look. Love it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies, you all look great!


----------



## BattyBugs

MikaelaN said:


> My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!


 
I love the Bridget's with your outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

stilly said:


> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles paired with a navy ASOS dress heading out for dinner last weekend


 
Killer, Stilly!


----------



## pr1nc355

*stilly:*  the dress!  With the Pigalles, it's even more gorgeous!

I had the day off today and decided to treat myself to a delicious healthy lunch while I was out running errands.  Here's a more casual look with my framboise Super Dombasles.  I'm wearing them with an H&M sweater I picked up from the original store in Stockholm, Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, and my blue jean Birkin.  The jeans are so long on me I had to lift my knee to show the shoes:


----------



## megt10

pr1nc355 said:


> *stilly:*  the dress!  With the Pigalles, it's even more gorgeous!
> 
> I had the day off today and decided to treat myself to a delicious healthy lunch while I was out running errands.  Here's a more casual look with my framboise Super Dombasles.  I'm wearing them with an H&M sweater I picked up from the original store in Stockholm, Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, and my blue jean Birkin.  The jeans are so long on me I had to lift my knee to show the shoes:


 Super cute outfit. Love the color of your Birkin and how you paired it with the red shoes.


----------



## aoqtpi

MikaelaN said:


> What a great pop of color!  Props for wearing heels to class...I lived in my boring old uggs!



Thanks! I normally in Lulus and Uggs but every once in a while I need to break out the CLs 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love the color!!!!



Ty!



BattyBugs said:


> I'm so far behind again (which happens when my parents are here, or we are traveling). Ladies, you are looking hot!
> 
> Here is my outfit for today:
> Top is Fluxus
> Leggings are my favorite BCBG
> Black suede Madame Butterfly pumps
> Not shown: Celine Tri-Color mini luggage handbag



Lookin good! Those leggings look so comfy - I may have to pick up a pair!



stilly said:


> Love the outfit!!! You must be the best dressed gal in class!!!



Thank you 



beagly911 said:


> Ok I would probably wear more than leggins at that temp!!   Great outfit and I love the pop of color with the CL's!!



Thanks! The only reason I can survive in this weather is by driving everywhere and wearing knee-high boots with a knee-length parka  



Nolia said:


> i love that teal!



Thanks! Me too!




chanel*liz said:


> boots



Gorgy!




carlinha said:


> love the shoes *aoqtpi*!



Thank you!




megt10 said:


> Love the dress and the shoes you look great.



Thanks so much!




ChocoAvantGarde said:


> cutie!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> I would not be able to concentrate if you were in my class.



You're too sweet! I wish my profs felt the same; maybe then they'd assign less reading 




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Honey! Love this look! Fab shoes !



Gracias! 




MikaelaN said:


> My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!



OMG so jealous you got to meet her! You both look fab!




stilly said:


> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles paired with a navy ASOS dress heading out for dinner last weekend



Amazeballs! Those Piggies look unbelievable! Also hard to walk in haha - you never cease to amaze me!



pr1nc355 said:


> *stilly:*  the dress!  With the Pigalles, it's even more gorgeous!
> 
> I had the day off today and decided to treat myself to a delicious healthy lunch while I was out running errands.  Here's a more casual look with my framboise Super Dombasles.  I'm wearing them with an H&M sweater I picked up from the original store in Stockholm, Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, and my blue jean Birkin.  The jeans are so long on me I had to lift my knee to show the shoes:


Love that look! That Birkin is an amazing colour!


----------



## Miss_smidge

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous and those shoes are TDF!



Love those shoes! 

Still plucking up the courage to do an outfit post. All your outfits are gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

pr1nc355 said:


> *stilly:*  the dress!  With the Pigalles, it's even more gorgeous!
> 
> I had the day off today and decided to treat myself to a delicious healthy lunch while I was out running errands.  Here's a more casual look with my framboise Super Dombasles.  I'm wearing them with an H&M sweater I picked up from the original store in Stockholm, Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, and my blue jean Birkin.  The jeans are so long on me I had to lift my knee to show the shoes:


 
Cute!


----------



## MikaelaN

heiress-ox said:


> LOVE everything about this photo  You look fantastic, and I never knew  Kristen Bell was so short!



Thank you! She's super petite!



icecreamom said:


> You look stunning!



Thank you!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous and those shoes are TDF!



Thank you!



BattyBugs said:


> I love the Bridget's with your outfit!



Thank you!



aoqtpi said:


> OMG so jealous you got to meet her! You both look
> fab!



Thank you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

pr1nc355 said:


> *stilly:*  the dress!  With the Pigalles, it's even more gorgeous!
> 
> I had the day off today and decided to treat myself to a delicious healthy lunch while I was out running errands.  Here's a more casual look with my framboise Super Dombasles.  I'm wearing them with an H&M sweater I picked up from the original store in Stockholm, Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, and my blue jean Birkin.  The jeans are so long on me I had to lift my knee to show the shoes:



Nice outfit! Love your blue birkin!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles paired with a navy ASOS dress heading out for dinner last weekend




Amazing your shoes! I always love how you wear dresses with pigalles!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MikaelaN said:


> My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!



Wow! Love your shoes! You look fab! What lucky!! With K. Bell!!!


----------



## cts900

pr1nc355 said:


> *stilly:*  the dress!  With the Pigalles, it's even more gorgeous!
> 
> I had the day off today and decided to treat myself to a delicious healthy lunch while I was out running errands.  Here's a more casual look with my framboise Super Dombasles.  I'm wearing them with an H&M sweater I picked up from the original store in Stockholm, Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, and my blue jean Birkin.  The jeans are so long on me I had to lift my knee to show the shoes:



You look fantastic!  I love your Birkin.  Almost as beautiful as you are!



stilly said:


> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles paired with a navy ASOS dress heading out for dinner last weekend



You are perpetually lovely. 



MikaelaN said:


> My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!



This is such a fun and fabulous picture.  You look every bit the star she does--if not shining even brighter!


----------



## cts900

2 days of rain....2 rainy day looks...blue jeans and sweaters oh my....

Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron 100s






Gold Graffiti flats


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> 2 days of rain....2 rainy day looks...blue jeans and sweaters oh my....
> 
> Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron 100s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Graffiti flats



Fab! I love how big, warm and cozy that sweater looks!


----------



## sammix3

MikaelaN said:


> My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!



Cute outfit! That's so cool that you got to meet her.  Was she just shopping?


----------



## MikaelaN

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow! Love your shoes! You look fab! What lucky!! With K. Bell!!!



Thank you!



cts900 said:


> This is such a fun and fabulous picture.  You look every bit the star she does--if not shining even brighter!



Thank you! You are seriously too sweet! 



sammix3 said:


> Cute outfit! That's so cool that you got to meet her.  Was she just shopping?



Thank you!  She was the host of the SCP 3 year anniversary event.


----------



## MikaelaN

stilly said:


> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles paired with a navy ASOS dress heading out for dinner last weekend



Lovely outfit!  You wear make wearing pigalles look so effortless!



pr1nc355 said:


> *stilly:*  the dress!  With the Pigalles, it's even more gorgeous!
> 
> I had the day off today and decided to treat myself to a delicious healthy lunch while I was out running errands.  Here's a more casual look with my framboise Super Dombasles.  I'm wearing them with an H&M sweater I picked up from the original store in Stockholm, Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, and my blue jean Birkin.  The jeans are so long on me I had to lift my knee to show the shoes:



Love your jeans, R!  Wearing the super dombasles is tricky, but you really wear them well!



cts900 said:


> 2 days of rain....2 rainy day looks...blue jeans and sweaters oh my....
> 
> Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron 100s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Graffiti flats



You still manage to look fab with your outfits even when it rains!  Your outfits are perfect as always!


----------



## Jönathan

MikaelaN said:


> My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!



MikaelaN, Cute pic! 

That's so cool you got to meet Kristin Bell! 

P.S. You both look lovely!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> 2 days of rain....2 rainy day looks...blue jeans and sweaters oh my....
> 
> Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron 100s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Graffiti flats



cts, Too cute!


----------



## cts900

Jönathan;20340801 said:
			
		

> cts, Too cute!





MikaelaN said:


> You still manage to look fab with your outfits even when it rains!  Your outfits are perfect as always!





aoqtpi said:


> Fab! I love how big, warm and cozy that sweater looks!



Thank you, loves.  It has been soooo dreary.  I needed you all as a pick-me-up!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
(yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)


----------



## chanel*liz

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)



Super hot!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> Super hot!!!!



thanks Liz


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> 2 days of rain....2 rainy day looks...blue jeans and sweaters oh my....
> 
> Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron 100s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Graffiti flats


 
Even on a rain day you look fabulous and stylish. I spent the day in sweats figured eh, what's the point. Today even if it rains I will put on something a little nicer. Thanks for inspiring me.


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)


 
Wow, HOLY HOTNESS! You look awesome. What a great outfit. I am loving colored jeans this season.


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> 2 days of rain....2 rainy day looks...blue jeans and sweaters oh my....
> 
> Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron 100s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Graffiti flats


 
I really like the first sweater. By the way, you have gotten so skinny. Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)


 
Fabulous combo!


----------



## heiress-ox

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)



so hot, I love it, perfect outfit!


----------



## MikaelaN

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)



Cute!


----------



## myu3160

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)



love this! you look amazing


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Wow, HOLY HOTNESS! You look awesome. What a great outfit. I am loving colored jeans this season.





BattyBugs said:


> Fabulous combo!





heiress-ox said:


> so hot, I love it, perfect outfit!





MikaelaN said:


> Cute!





myu3160 said:


> love this! you look amazing



Thank you everyone for all your kind comments


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Beautiful Stilly such a classy and classic look. Love it!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies, you all look great!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Killer, Stilly!


 


pr1nc355 said:


> *stilly:*  the dress!  With the Pigalles, it's even more gorgeous!
> 
> I had the day off today and decided to treat myself to a delicious healthy lunch while I was out running errands.  Here's a more casual look with my framboise Super Dombasles.  I'm wearing them with an H&M sweater I picked up from the original store in Stockholm, Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, and my blue jean Birkin.  The jeans are so long on me I had to lift my knee to show the shoes:


 


aoqtpi said:


> Thanks! I normally in Lulus and Uggs but every once in a while I need to break out the CLs
> 
> 
> 
> Ty!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good! Those leggings look so comfy - I may have to pick up a pair!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The only reason I can survive in this weather is by driving everywhere and wearing knee-high boots with a knee-length parka
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


 


aoqtpi said:


> You're too sweet! I wish my profs felt the same; maybe then they'd assign less reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG so jealous you got to meet her! You both look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazeballs! Those Piggies look unbelievable! Also hard to walk in haha - you never cease to amaze me!
> 
> 
> Love that look! That Birkin is an amazing colour!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Cute!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Amazing your shoes! I always love how you wear dresses with pigalles!!


 


MikaelaN said:


> Lovely outfit!  You wear make wearing pigalles look so effortless!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your jeans, R!  Wearing the super dombasles is tricky, but you really wear them well!
> 
> 
> 
> You still manage to look fab with your outfits even when it rains!  Your outfits are perfect as always!


 

Thanks so much *meg, dezy, Batty, pr1nc355, aoqtpi, CRISPEDROSA & Mikaela*!!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> 2 days of rain....2 rainy day looks...blue jeans and sweaters oh my....
> 
> Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron 100s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Graffiti flats


 
Lovely cts!  I love cooler days and warm comfy sweaters.


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)


 HOT momma!!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Lovely cts!  I love cooler days and warm comfy sweaters.



Me, too!  Thanks, sweetie.



BattyBugs said:


> I really like the first sweater. By the way, you have gotten so skinny. Congrats!



Well, skinny I will never be but I am definitely doing a whole lot better .  Thank you so much!



megt10 said:


> Even on a rain day you look fabulous and stylish. I spent the day in sweats figured eh, what's the point. Today even if it rains I will put on something a little nicer. Thanks for inspiring me.



You are so precious.  I felt like a bum north of my ankles but those CLs sure can make any woman feel glamorous on any occasion, huh?



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)



I am glad you went with the Mad Marta.  The look is perfection head to toe.  You look _phenomenal_.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beagly911 said:


> HOT momma!!



lol thanks beagly, but I don't have kids yet... *maybe* one day  In the meantime, I have my cat to accompany me LOL



cts900 said:


> I am glad you went with the Mad Marta.  The look is perfection head to toe.  You look _phenomenal_.



Thank you CTS!!! I can't describe how many ladies here are phenomenal as well


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

cec.lv4eva said:


> mad marta with my new balenciaga:
> (yes i realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, i was debating between wearing these or my circus booties...)



hot!!!


----------



## carlinha

MikaelaN said:


> My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!



those shoes *mikaela*... TO DIE FOR 



stilly said:


> My Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles paired with a navy ASOS dress heading out for dinner last weekend



be glad we're not the same size *stilly* or else i'd steal these from you 



pr1nc355 said:


> *stilly:*  the dress!  With the Pigalles, it's even more gorgeous!
> 
> I had the day off today and decided to treat myself to a delicious healthy lunch while I was out running errands.  Here's a more casual look with my framboise Super Dombasles.  I'm wearing them with an H&M sweater I picked up from the original store in Stockholm, Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, and my blue jean Birkin.  The jeans are so long on me I had to lift my knee to show the shoes:



love the casual look with the birkin thrown in there *R*!



cts900 said:


> 2 days of rain....2 rainy day looks...blue jeans and sweaters oh my....
> 
> Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron 100s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Graffiti flats



you look sooo cozy *C*, i just wanna snuggle you  (not in a weird way)



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)



*CEC*, this outfit, is PERFECTION.  i wish i could wear red pants like this!!!!


----------



## carlinha

out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
Dress: Tibi
Clutch: McQueen
Bracelet: Hermes CDC
Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse

i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers.  it's not as bad as it looks.














close-up of the accessories


----------



## aoqtpi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)



I love! that outfit! Is that a City? And did you pick it up at Holts, by any chance? Sorry for all the questions - I'm planning on picking up my first Bal when I'm back in Ontario for Christmas.


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
> Dress: Tibi
> Clutch: McQueen
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC
> Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse
> 
> i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers.  it's not as bad as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories



Beautiful! Love the unexpected pairing of chartreuse heliotrope (I think?) You  look fantastic!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

aoqtpi said:


> I love! that outfit! Is that a City? And did you pick it up at Holts, by any chance? Sorry for all the questions - I'm planning on picking up my first Bal when I'm back in Ontario for Christmas.



Thanks Aoqtpi! Yup the classic city in Argent Foncé. Nah, Holts is too expensive and has zero selection lol (well they do have this hot pink color, Atlantique, Anthracite, and the usual Black). I got them on a recent trip to the states. Are you going to the meet-up in Toronto??? 




*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> hot!!!



Thank you Spoiled!!! 



carlinha said:


> *CEC*, this outfit, is PERFECTION.  i wish i could wear red pants like this!!!!



Thanks Carla! but somehow I don't believe you!  I don't think anything can go wrong on YOU!!!


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
> Dress: Tibi
> Clutch: McQueen
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC
> Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse
> 
> i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers.  it's not as bad as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories


 You are so gorgeous. I love the color combo of the shoes and the dress.


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
> Dress: Tibi
> Clutch: McQueen
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC
> Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse
> 
> i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers. it's not as bad as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories


 
Fabulous outfit!


----------



## heiress-ox

carlinha said:


> out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
> Dress: Tibi
> Clutch: McQueen
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC
> Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse
> 
> i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers.  it's not as bad as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories



so hot, I love the colour pairings against your skintone!!


----------



## beagly911

Off to work for the day...

Sweaters: Nordies Rack no name sweaters
Skirt: Josie Natori
Shoes: Ploso Marro


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
> Dress: Tibi
> Clutch: McQueen
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC
> Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse
> 
> i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers.  it's not as bad as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories


you look great!! do i spot the un-revealed CDC?!?!


----------



## jamidee

Not as good of a pic as you ladies, but here's a quick outfit shot from Saturday night. With my indigo Maggies. I bought the dress specifically to match. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ignore the dirty room and terrible carpet. I'm moving PRONTO!


----------



## jamidee

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Super cute Carla! Your second outfit is my fav! Love your lilac maggies!



This is my FAVVVVVV outfit I've seen you wear...yet! You look AH-mAZE-ING! So fantastic. Love the maggies. Tell me your secret with keeping them clean!


----------



## Jönathan

jamidee said:


> Not as good of a pic as you ladies, but here's a quick outfit shot from Saturday night. With my indigo Maggies. I bought the dress specifically to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the dirty room and terrible carpet. I'm moving PRONTO!




Wow! 

Gorgeous dress, you look amazing!


----------



## pr1nc355

, *megt, aoqtpi, Batty,* and *CRIS!*

*cts:* Thanks  You're too sweet!  I love that sweater, too.  

*Mikaela:* Great pic, T.  Thanks for sharing.  I read about that party on style.com.  It looked like a lot of fun.  Did you get any of your shoes signed or pick up a new pair  How about another meetup?

*carlinha:* Thanks.  Gorgeous modeling pic of you, as they always are!


----------



## pr1nc355

*jamidee:* Love the dress and shoes.  Has anyone told you you look like that gorgeous actress on "Days of Our Lives", Nadja Bjorlin?


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> Not as good of a pic as you ladies, but here's a quick outfit shot from Saturday night. With my indigo Maggies. I bought the dress specifically to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the dirty room and terrible carpet. I'm moving PRONTO!


 
Lovely combo...can you be any thinner??? wow stunning look!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Not as good of a pic as you ladies, but here's a quick outfit shot from Saturday night. With my indigo Maggies. I bought the dress specifically to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the dirty room and terrible carpet. I'm moving PRONTO!



SO hot, a lovely match  you were definitely the best dressed @ that sports bar, this pic just reminds me I must start working out more lol!


----------



## jamidee

pr1nc355 said:


> *jamidee:* Love the dress and shoes.  Has anyone told you you look like that gorgeous actress on "Days of Our Lives", Nadja Bjorlin?



Uhhhh....I wish! But thanks for the compliment! She is beautiful!


----------



## aoqtpi

beagly911 said:


> Off to work for the day...
> 
> Sweaters: Nordies Rack no name sweaters
> Skirt: Josie Natori
> Shoes: Ploso Marro



Lookin good!




jamidee said:


> Not as good of a pic as you ladies, but here's a quick outfit shot from Saturday night. With my indigo Maggies. I bought the dress specifically to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the dirty room and terrible carpet. I'm moving PRONTO!



Love that you bought a dress to match the Maggies! Love the outfit!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Off to work for the day...
> 
> Sweaters: Nordies Rack no name sweaters
> Skirt: Josie Natori
> Shoes: Ploso Marro


 
You look beautiful Beagly! I love the whole outfit, so stylish.


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> Not as good of a pic as you ladies, but here's a quick outfit shot from Saturday night. With my indigo Maggies. I bought the dress specifically to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the dirty room and terrible carpet. I'm moving PRONTO!


 
Wow stunning Jamidee. What a silhouette you cut. Note to self go to the gym, lol.


----------



## Nadin22

carlinha said:


> out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
> Dress: Tibi
> Clutch: McQueen
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC
> Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse
> 
> i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers.  it's not as bad as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories



You look great!!!


----------



## Nadin22

beagly911 said:


> Off to work for the day...
> 
> Sweaters: Nordies Rack no name sweaters
> Skirt: Josie Natori
> Shoes: Ploso Marro



You look great! It's a very nice combination!


----------



## Nadin22

jamidee said:


> Not as good of a pic as you ladies, but here's a quick outfit shot from Saturday night. With my indigo Maggies. I bought the dress specifically to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the dirty room and terrible carpet. I'm moving PRONTO!



You look beautiful and very sexy! Is that a Herve Leger dress?


----------



## jamidee

Nadin22 said:


> You look beautiful and very sexy! Is that a Herve Leger dress?



Thank you and I wish!! I think it's the pic and the way I'm standing that makes it look like it fits snug like a HL. It has more of a tailored look. It's a hybrid dress. My version or a poor man's Victoria Beckham dress. :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Wow stunning Jamidee. What a silhouette you cut. Note to self go to the gym, lol.



 You are silly!!! You're so thin already. What could you possibly use a gym for!?!?!


----------



## Nadin22

jamidee said:


> Thank you and I wish!! I think it's the pic and the way I'm standing that makes it look like it fits snug like a HL. It has more of a tailored look. It's a hybrid dress. My version or a poor man's Victoria Beckham dress. :giggles:



It's a very nice dress. But I must say that it looks much better on you than on the model!


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> You are silly!!! You're so thin already. What could you possibly use a gym for!?!?!


 Toning is always good, lol. Seriously, you are absolutely stunning and every time I see you post a pic it inspires me to eat right and work out. At my age that is really important.


----------



## jamidee

Nadin22 said:


> It's a very nice dress. But I must say that it looks much better on you than on the model!



Thank you!! 



megt10 said:


> Toning is always good, lol. Seriously, you are absolutely stunning and every time I see you post a pic it inspires me to eat right and work out. At my age that is really important.



I'm so glad! Although, I can't say that I often do! It's so difficult to get toned when you're so fluffy like I am.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

MikaelaN said:


> My outfit last night with my gold Bridget's Back...and that's the lovely Kristen Bell next to me!


 
nice! I've never seen these shoes before-stunning! 



carlinha said:


> out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
> Dress: Tibi
> Clutch: McQueen
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC
> Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse
> 
> i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers. it's not as bad as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories


 
you're so pretty Carli! Love this outfit! 



beagly911 said:


> Off to work for the day...
> 
> Sweaters: Nordies Rack no name sweaters
> Skirt: Josie Natori
> Shoes: Ploso Marro


 
very good work look!



jamidee said:


> Not as good of a pic as you ladies, but here's a quick outfit shot from Saturday night. With my indigo Maggies. I bought the dress specifically to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the dirty room and terrible carpet. I'm moving PRONTO!


 
I see you Jessica Rabbit :-P



pr1nc355 said:


> *jamidee:* Love the dress and shoes. Has anyone told you you look like that gorgeous actress on "Days of Our Lives", Nadja Bjorlin?


 
Omg you so do look like Chloe! lol I used to watch that show w/ my housekeeper when I was younger!


----------



## jenayb

This outfit is nothing special but I wanted to show the Leopard Morphing Bootie for anyone who might be interested; I haven't really seen this style on the forum yet.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> This outfit is nothing special but I wanted to show the Leopard Morphing Bootie for anyone who might be interested; I haven't really seen this style on the forum yet.


 

oh wow-I saw these on e-commerce and I was wondering how they'd look IRL like on a foot w/ an outfit and they're super cute! Love the hip pop


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I see you Jessica Rabbit :-P
> 
> 
> 
> Omg you so do look like Chloe! lol I used to watch that show w/ my housekeeper when I was younger!


You all are so nice! I've gotten tiffany amber theissan saved by the bell era before and for some reason every cab driver (particularly in NYC) thinks I'm indian and calls me aishwarya rai, but never nadja (<--I had to google her ). So many nice compliments about women that are far too beautiful! But, I do appreciate it!  You all are so good for my ego!


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> This outfit is nothing special but I wanted to show the Leopard Morphing Bootie for anyone who might be interested; I haven't really seen this style on the forum yet.



I love those on, *J* and they look comfortable too which is a nice way to add a bit of a pop to an outfit. I was wondering how they'd look in regular life after I saw them on Ashley Tisdale in the celeb thread, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MikaelaN

carlinha said:


> those shoes *mikaela*... TO DIE FOR



Thank you!



carlinha said:


> out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
> Dress: Tibi
> Clutch: McQueen
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC
> Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse
> 
> i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers.  it's not as bad as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories



You are just the queen of color! Gorgeous!



beagly911 said:


> Off to work for the day...
> 
> Sweaters: Nordies Rack no name sweaters
> Skirt: Josie Natori
> Shoes: Ploso Marro



What a lovely outfit!



jamidee said:


> Not as good of a pic as you ladies, but here's a quick outfit shot from Saturday night. With my indigo Maggies. I bought the dress specifically to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the dirty room and terrible carpet. I'm moving PRONTO!



I love love love the dress! 



pr1nc355 said:


> * Mikaela:* Great pic, T.  Thanks for sharing.  I read about that party on style.com.  It looked like a lot of fun.  Did you get any of your shoes signed or pick up a new pair  How about another meetup?



Thank you!  It would have been great to see you there!  Unfortunately, I didn't buy anything new and I didn't get anything signed, but meeting Kristen Bell was definitely exciting.  I'd love to attend another meetup...just say when and where!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> nice! I've never seen these shoes before-stunning!



Thank you! They are definitely eye catching!



jenaywins said:


> This outfit is nothing special but I wanted to show the Leopard Morphing Bootie for anyone who might be interested; I haven't really seen this style on the forum yet.



They look great on you!  Is this one of your purchases from NY?


----------



## jenayb

MikaelaN said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You are just the queen of color! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It would have been great to see you there! Unfortunately, I didn't buy anything new and I didn't get anything signed, but meeting Kristen Bell was definitely exciting. I'd love to attend another meetup...just say when and where!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! They are definitely eye catching!
> 
> 
> 
> They look great on you! Is this one of your purchases from NY?


 
Thanks! Lol - no! This was actually a local purchase from Barneys Scottsdale just yesterday, as if I need more shoes!


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> This outfit is nothing special but I wanted to show the Leopard Morphing Bootie for anyone who might be interested; I haven't really seen this style on the forum yet.



i always love your outfits!!!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> i always love your outfits!!!


----------



## Louboufan

Hot!


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)


----------



## skislope15

pr1nc355 said:


> *jamidee:* Love the dress and shoes.  Has anyone told you you look like that gorgeous actress on "Days of Our Lives", Nadja Bjorlin?



Ot but i love the dirty soap show her and brandon are going to have some beautiful babies


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jenaywins said:


> This outfit is nothing special but I wanted to show the Leopard Morphing Bootie for anyone who might be interested; I haven't really seen this style on the forum yet.



Love these! Been lusting after them for quite some time!


----------



## AEGIS

yall are some of the best dressed ladies on this forum


----------



## CocoB

jenaywins said:


> This outfit is nothing special but I wanted to show the Leopard Morphing Bootie for anyone who might be interested; I haven't really seen this style on the forum yet.



You're crazy. You look adorable.


----------



## beagly911

aoqtpi said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that you bought a dress to match the Maggies! Love the outfit!





megt10 said:


> You look beautiful Beagly! I love the whole outfit, so stylish.


 


Nadin22 said:


> You look great! It's a very nice combination!


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> nice! I've never seen these shoes before-stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> you're so pretty Carli! Love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> very good work look!
> 
> 
> 
> I see you Jessica Rabbit :-P
> 
> 
> 
> Omg you so do look like Chloe! lol I used to watch that show w/ my housekeeper when I was younger!


 
so much for your kind words!!


----------



## beagly911

MikaelaN said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You are just the queen of color! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It would have been great to see you there! Unfortunately, I didn't buy anything new and I didn't get anything signed, but meeting Kristen Bell was definitely exciting. I'd love to attend another meetup...just say when and where!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! They are definitely eye catching!
> 
> 
> 
> They look great on you! Is this one of your purchases from NY?


 
Thank you, it was a great outfit!


----------



## jamidee

skislope15 said:


> Ot but i love the dirty soap show her and brandon are going to have some beautiful babies



That's what I'm watching right now! But, yes...I was just telling the DBF how beautiful I think she is. She's my woman crush fo'sho...since I discovered her...TODAY. 

damn those swedish chicks and their unearthly beauty.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> This outfit is nothing special but I wanted to show the Leopard Morphing Bootie for anyone who might be interested; I haven't really seen this style on the forum yet.


 
such cute booties!!



jamidee said:


> Not as good of a pic as you ladies, but here's a quick outfit shot from Saturday night. With my indigo Maggies. I bought the dress specifically to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the dirty room and terrible carpet. I'm moving PRONTO!


 
hot!!!



beagly911 said:


> Off to work for the day...
> 
> Sweaters: Nordies Rack no name sweaters
> Skirt: Josie Natori
> Shoes: Ploso Marro


 
very nice!



carlinha said:


> out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
> Dress: Tibi
> Clutch: McQueen
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC
> Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse
> 
> i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers. it's not as bad as it looks.


Carla you look faaabbbbulous!!!! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:
> (yes I realize that the outfit is very jean-paul-esque lol, I was debating between wearing these or my Circus booties...)


 
so hot!



cts900 said:


> 2 days of rain....2 rainy day looks...blue jeans and sweaters oh my....
> Grey Metal Patent Ron Ron 100s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Graffiti flats


cozy fall looks, love! 




pr1nc355 said:


> I had the day off today and decided to treat myself to a delicious healthy lunch while I was out running errands. Here's a more casual look with my framboise Super Dombasles. I'm wearing them with an H&M sweater I picked up from the original store in Stockholm, Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, and my blue jean Birkin. The jeans are so long on me I had to lift my knee to show the shoes:


 
so cute!!


----------



## pr1nc355

beagly911 said:


> Off to work for the day...
> 
> Sweaters: Nordies Rack no name sweaters
> Skirt: Josie Natori
> Shoes: Ploso Marro


 
This outfit is so cute!  It makes me wish I got to dress up for my work


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> such cute booties!!
> 
> 
> 
> hot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> very nice!
> 
> 
> Carla you look faaabbbbulous!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so hot!
> 
> 
> cozy fall looks, love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cute!!


 
Thanks dezy!



pr1nc355 said:


> This outfit is so cute! It makes me wish I got to dress up for my work


 I love being able to dress up for work!


----------



## chanel*liz

I forgot to post this when I went to the Louboutin book signing!!
glitter lady peep, trina turk dress, hermes B


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> I forgot to post this when I went to the Louboutin book signing!!
> glitter lady peep, trina turk dress, hermes B


  Stunning!!


----------



## Missshiv

My Saturday night outfit with my Clichys


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> I forgot to post this when I went to the Louboutin book signing!!
> glitter lady peep, trina turk dress, hermes B



Fab!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Missshiv said:


> My Saturday night outfit with my Clichys



beautiful! love your dress!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> I forgot to post this when I went to the Louboutin book signing!!
> glitter lady peep, trina turk dress, hermes B



Beautiful!




Missshiv said:


> My Saturday night outfit with my Clichys



Wow, you look great! 



I'm jealous of both of your hair - I've always wanted to be blonde!


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> This outfit is nothing special but I wanted to show the Leopard Morphing Bootie for anyone who might be interested; I haven't really seen this style on the forum yet.


 I so love those Booties! They turn any outfit into something special. You look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

Missshiv said:


> My Saturday night outfit with my Clichys


 Beautiful outfit. I love the shoes.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> I forgot to post this when I went to the Louboutin book signing!!
> glitter lady peep, trina turk dress, hermes B


 Wow, totally hot pic. Love how the soles match the car color.


----------



## Missshiv

megt10 said:


> Beautiful outfit. I love the shoes.



Thanks! The shoe and dress colour match were pretty much spot on!


----------



## Missshiv

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of both of your hair - I've always wanted to be blonde!




Thanks!


----------



## Missshiv

CRISPEDROSA said:


> beautiful! love your dress!



Thank you


----------



## BattyBugs

I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.

Top: Missoni for Target
Jeans: Lee
Royal blue suede MBBs


----------



## BattyBugs

I rolled up my jeans so the shoes would show.


----------



## BattyBugs

carlinha said:


> out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
> Dress: Tibi
> Clutch: McQueen
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC
> Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse
> 
> i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers.  it's not as bad as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories


 
Lovely! I need this color to match my chartreuse Chanel bag.


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Off to work for the day...
> 
> Sweaters: Nordies Rack no name sweaters
> Skirt: Josie Natori
> Shoes: Ploso Marro


 
Good look, Beagly!



jamidee said:


> Not as good of a pic as you ladies, but here's a quick outfit shot from Saturday night. With my indigo Maggies. I bought the dress specifically to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the dirty room and terrible carpet. I'm moving PRONTO!


 
Love the Maggies.



jenaywins said:


> This outfit is nothing special but I wanted to show the Leopard Morphing Bootie for anyone who might be interested; I haven't really seen this style on the forum yet.


 
You look cute, Jenay. I've been considering the Morphing booties. Do they have a platform & how do they run?


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> I forgot to post this when I went to the Louboutin book signing!!
> glitter lady peep, trina turk dress, hermes B


Beautiful,Liz!


----------



## BattyBugs

Missshiv said:


> My Saturday night outfit with my Clichys


 
Very pretty dress & shoes. You look great!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Good look, Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Maggies.
> 
> 
> 
> You look cute, Jenay. I've been considering the Morphing booties. Do they have a platform & how do they run?


 
Nope, 100mm with no platform babe. For me they run TTS; however, if you want to be able to wear THICK socks, half size up.


----------



## chanel*liz

BattyBugs said:


> I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.
> 
> Top: Missoni for Target
> Jeans: Lee
> Royal blue suede MBBs



OMG! i dont think ive ever seen a full pic of you. you are smokin hot!!!!!!!!!!! i love this outfit!!!!!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Fab!





aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of both of your hair - I've always wanted to be blonde!





megt10 said:


> Wow, totally hot pic. Love how the soles match the car color.





BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful,Liz!



 sweet ladies!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> OMG! i dont think ive ever seen a full pic of you. you are smokin hot!!!!!!!!!!! i love this outfit!!!!!!!!


 
Aw, Liz! Thank you!


----------



## Missshiv

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Very pretty dress & shoes. You look great!



thank you very much


----------



## Dukeprincess

Work it *Batty!*


----------



## BattyBugs

Dukeprincess said:


> Work it *Batty!*


 
LMAO! I try, but don't often succeed. Thanks!


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.
> 
> Top: Missoni for Target
> Jeans: Lee
> Royal blue suede MBBs


 
These are gorgeous *Batty*!!!
I just love MBBs!!!


----------



## stilly

Missshiv said:


> My Saturday night outfit with my Clichys


 
Love the outfit *Missshov*!!!


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> I forgot to post this when I went to the Louboutin book signing!!
> glitter lady peep, trina turk dress, hermes B


 
So beautiful *chanel*liz*!!!
Love the outfit!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

BattyBugs said:


> I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.
> 
> Top: Missoni for Target
> Jeans: Lee
> Royal blue suede MBBs



love your royal blue mbbs  missoni too!  you look great *batty*!


----------



## MikaelaN

chanel*liz said:


> I forgot to post this when I went to the Louboutin book signing!!
> glitter lady peep, trina turk dress, hermes B



Gorgeous! 



Missshiv said:


> My Saturday night outfit with my Clichys



Love your outfit! That dress goes perfectly with your Clichys!



BattyBugs said:


> I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.
> 
> Top: Missoni for Target
> Jeans: Lee
> Royal blue suede MBBs



I have that Missoni dress too!  Gorgeous MBBs!


----------



## BattyBugs

stilly said:


> These are gorgeous *Batty*!!!
> I just love MBBs!!!


 
Thanks, Stilly. I have always loved this style, too. It has taken me quite some time to even imagine I can walk in them, though.


----------



## shaggy360

chanel*liz said:


> I forgot to post this when I went to the Louboutin book signing!!
> glitter lady peep, trina turk dress, hermes B



...and Ferrari 430 Spider!

Nice car!


----------



## Missshiv

stilly said:


> Love the outfit *Missshov*!!!


Thanks Stilly... they are my first pair, i'm now trying to expand the collection!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.
> 
> Top: Missoni for Target
> Jeans: Lee
> Royal blue suede MBBs


 Gorgeous Batty! I love the whole outfit and those are TDF.


----------



## megt10

Ladies I need your help. I have been on the hunt for a new long winter coat. I have had several sent to me and now I am down to the last 2. Problem is I love one of them and Gabe loves the other. They are both rather similar except that I think one of them is just a bit nicer and cuts a better silhouette. I would really love your imput as to which you like better. This is the first one.


----------



## megt10

This is the second.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ladies I need your help. I have been on the hunt for a new long winter coat. I have had several sent to me and now I am down to the last 2. Problem is I love one of them and Gabe loves the other. They are both rather similar except that I think one of them is just a bit nicer and cuts a better silhouette. I would really love your imput as to which you like better. This is the first one.



I like this one better, the second one seems a little bulky on you. They're both nice coats and classics for sure! BTW, are you wearing one of the new DVF wrap dresses?


----------



## sammix3

chanel*liz said:


> I forgot to post this when I went to the Louboutin book signing!!
> glitter lady peep, trina turk dress, hermes B



Liz - you look stunning!



Missshiv said:


> My Saturday night outfit with my Clichys



Super cute outfit! I wish they still made miss clichys in a lower height like 120


----------



## sammix3

BattyBugs said:


> I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.
> 
> Top: Missoni for Target
> Jeans: Lee
> Royal blue suede MBBs



I love how the colors go so well with each other!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I like this one better, the second one seems a little bulky on you. They're both nice coats and classics for sure! BTW, are you wearing one of the new DVF wrap dresses?


 Why yes I am. I just posted it in the DVF thread. I won't say which I am liking best as I am trying not to sway anyone elses opinion. Thank you though for your vote I appreciate it Sammi.


----------



## Missshiv

MikaelaN said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your outfit! That dress goes perfectly with your Clichys!
> 
> 
> 
> I have that Missoni dress too!  Gorgeous MBBs!



I couldn't believe how good a match they would be! THanks MikaelaN


----------



## Missshiv

sammix3 said:


> Liz - you look stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute outfit! I wish they still made miss clichys in a lower height like 120



Thanks Sammix3, to say they were my first pair I didn't struggle to walk in them as much as i thought i would!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Why yes I am. I just posted it in the DVF thread. I won't say which I am liking best as I am trying not to sway anyone elses opinion. Thank you though for your vote I appreciate it Sammi.



No problem Meg!  You can always count on me if you need anything


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> This is the second.



This one for sure. Maybe just get it tailored to bring it in a little but this coat is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> This one for sure. Maybe just get it tailored to bring it in a little but this coat is gorgeous!


 Thanks for your vote Liz, tailoring might help with the bulk a bit I suppose but partly I think it is just the material.


----------



## anniethecat

megt10 said:


> Ladies I need your help. I have been on the hunt for a new long winter coat. I have had several sent to me and now I am down to the last 2. Problem is I love one of them and Gabe loves the other. They are both rather similar except that I think one of them is just a bit nicer and cuts a better silhouette. I would really love your imput as to which you like better. This is the first one.


 
I vote for this one.  The other seems a bit bulky on you.


----------



## anniethecat

chanel*liz said:


> I forgot to post this when I went to the Louboutin book signing!!
> glitter lady peep, trina turk dress, hermes B


 
Stunning as always Liz!



Missshiv said:


> My Saturday night outfit with my Clichys


 
Wow, your dress is so close in color to your shoes!  Beautiful!


----------



## anniethecat

BattyBugs said:


> I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.
> 
> Top: Missoni for Target
> Jeans: Lee
> Royal blue suede MBBs


 

You look great and the color of the MBB is TDF!


----------



## megt10

anniethecat said:


> I vote for this one.  The other seems a bit bulky on you.


 Thank you so much for voting, I really appreciate it. So now that is 2 for the first one a 1 for the second.


----------



## soleilbrun

Meg,
What are your winters like?  If it not a blizzard kinda winter go with the first one.  If it does in fact get quite cold the second is better.  It seams there is room in the arms for layering with sweaters and such.  The fit of the first is excellent btu not much layering room.  My compromise/suggestion:  stick with the first one and and the fur doo-hicky of the second if you can find one.


----------



## heiress-ox

megt10 said:


> Ladies I need your help. I have been on the hunt for a new long winter coat. I have had several sent to me and now I am down to the last 2. Problem is I love one of them and Gabe loves the other. They are both rather similar except that I think one of them is just a bit nicer and cuts a better silhouette. I would really love your imput as to which you like better. This is the first one.



I like the first one better, it fits you so, so well!


----------



## Missshiv

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Stunning as always Liz!
> 
> Wow, your dress is so close in color to your shoes!  Beautiful!



thanks! it was completely by chance- I even forgot that I owned that dress when I got the shoes!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

BattyBugs said:


> I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.
> 
> Top: Missoni for Target
> Jeans: Lee
> Royal blue suede MBBs


 
I luv you Batty! this is so cute 



megt10 said:


> Ladies I need your help. I have been on the hunt for a new long winter coat. I have had several sent to me and now I am down to the last 2. Problem is I love one of them and Gabe loves the other. They are both rather similar except that I think one of them is just a bit nicer and cuts a better silhouette. I would really love your imput as to which you like better. This is the first one.


 
I'm going to say the 1st one-it just seems smarter..and the fit is more flattering to me. You can always get a fur collar added ya know?


----------



## megt10

soleilbrun said:


> Meg,
> What are your winters like?  If it not a blizzard kinda winter go with the first one.  If it does in fact get quite cold the second is better.  It seams there is room in the arms for layering with sweaters and such.  The fit of the first is excellent btu not much layering room.  My compromise/suggestion:  stick with the first one and and the fur doo-hicky of the second if you can find one.



I live in So Cal and both coats are wool cashmere the 1st is an Italian size 40 and the 2nd is US size 6. They are both heavy and I wanted a longer coat to basically wear over my dresses when it is too cold for my jackets. The second coat is definitely larger.


----------



## megt10

heiress-ox said:


> I like the first one better, it fits you so, so well!





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I luv you Batty! this is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to say the 1st one-it just seems smarter..and the fit is more flattering to me. You can always get a fur collar added ya know?



Thank you ladies I think that is now 5 for the first 1 second.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Ladies I need your help. I have been on the hunt for a new long winter coat. I have had several sent to me and now I am down to the last 2. Problem is I love one of them and Gabe loves the other. They are both rather similar except that I think one of them is just a bit nicer and cuts a better silhouette. I would really love your imput as to which you like better. This is the first one.


 
Ok, number 1 gets my vote!


----------



## laleeza

megt10 said:


> Ladies I need your help. I have been on the hunt for a new long winter coat. I have had several sent to me and now I am down to the last 2. Problem is I love one of them and Gabe loves the other. They are both rather similar except that I think one of them is just a bit nicer and cuts a better silhouette. I would really love your imput as to which you like better. This is the first one.


 
i love both, but have to go with the first one. the second one just overpowers your small frame


----------



## megt10

laleeza said:


> i love both, but have to go with the first one. the second one just overpowers your small frame


 


beagly911 said:


> Ok, number 1 gets my vote!


 Thanks for voting ladies I appreciate it. At this point it is a bunch for # 1 and only 2 for # 2.


----------



## megt10

I got new boots 2 days ago and I totally love them. I pre-ordered them from NM during there gift card event. I figured if I was going to get a 600.00 gift card them I could justify the cost, lol. I am so glad that I did. I wore them all day the day I got them and yesterday as well. Here is the Bicloubutu. The first look is hanging out in the office while my french doors were being replaced and yesterday running errands.


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> I got new boots 2 days ago and I totally love them. I pre-ordered them from NM during there gift card event. I figured if I was going to get a 600.00 gift card them I could justify the cost, lol. I am so glad that I did. I wore them all day the day I got them and yesterday as well. Here is the Bicloubutu. The first look is hanging out in the office while my french doors were being replaced and yesterday running errands.


 
*Meg* I love your new boots!!! Congrats on them! And I see you're rocking that Chanel; you look fab!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> *Meg* I love your new boots!!! Congrats on them! And I see you're rocking that Chanel; you look fab!


 Thanks Elsie. Yeah I got the Chanel and I love it. These boots are awesome. Super comfortable and can dress up any pair of jeans. Though tonight I will be back in heels .


----------



## Elsie87

Wore my red patent Simples yesterday with a matching necklace and red lipstick:












More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BattyBugs said:


> I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.
> 
> Top: Missoni for Target
> Jeans: Lee
> Royal blue suede MBBs



Batty! The color of your MBB is gorgeous! I like your outfit


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my red patent Simples yesterday with a matching necklace and red lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Great taste Elsie!! Im loving your red patent shoes and your lipstick!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> I got new boots 2 days ago and I totally love them. I pre-ordered them from NM during there gift card event. I figured if I was going to get a 600.00 gift card them I could justify the cost, lol. I am so glad that I did. I wore them all day the day I got them and yesterday as well. Here is the Bicloubutu. The first look is hanging out in the office while my french doors were being replaced and yesterday running errands.



Oh dear Meg! Your new boots are gorgeous!! They look so comfy and are perfect for everyday! Congrats! I love them


----------



## phiphi

BattyBugs said:


> I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.
> 
> Top: Missoni for Target
> Jeans: Lee
> Royal blue suede MBBs


 
you are rocking those MBBs lady!!! 



megt10 said:


> Ladies I need your help. I have been on the hunt for a new long winter coat. I have had several sent to me and now I am down to the last 2. Problem is I love one of them and Gabe loves the other. They are both rather similar except that I think one of them is just a bit nicer and cuts a better silhouette. I would really love your imput as to which you like better. This is the first one.


 


megt10 said:


> I got new boots 2 days ago and I totally love them. I pre-ordered them from NM during there gift card event. I figured if I was going to get a 600.00 gift card them I could justify the cost, lol. I am so glad that I did. I wore them all day the day I got them and yesterday as well. Here is the Bicloubutu. The first look is hanging out in the office while my french doors were being replaced and yesterday running errands.


 
meg, my vote is for coat #1. the lines look much cleaner than the 2nd IMO.  the boots are so fun!!! 




Elsie87 said:


> Wore my red patent Simples yesterday with a matching necklace and red lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
how adorable is that!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my red patent Simples yesterday with a matching necklace and red lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



this outfit is perfection!! you look absolutely lovely, and your clothes compliment your simples so well!


----------



## poppyseed

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my red patent Simples yesterday with a matching necklace and red lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 

Love the bright red Elsie! Just got mybright red jacket form H&M garden collection in the post today (ebay find), it's similar bright red to your necklace, just stunning! is the necklace a recent one in the stores?


----------



## GSDlover

Meg, I too vote for number 1.  It reminds me of Angelina Jolie's coat in Mr. and Mrs. Smith!


----------



## Elsie87

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Great taste Elsie!! Im loving your red patent shoes and your lipstick!


 


phiphi said:


> how adorable is that!!!


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> this outfit is perfection!! you look absolutely lovely, and your clothes compliment your simples so well!


 


poppyseed said:


> Love the bright red Elsie! Just got mybright red jacket form H&M garden collection in the post today (ebay find), it's similar bright red to your necklace, just stunning! is the necklace a recent one in the stores?


 
Thank you, ladies! 

*Poppy*: I got the necklace last summer, so I think it's from this year's early Fall collection.


----------



## iimewii

Everyone looks beautiful!!


----------



## sammix3

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my red patent Simples yesterday with a matching necklace and red lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Loving the POP of red!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my red patent Simples yesterday with a matching necklace and red lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the red accessories!


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> I wore this outfit with my amethyste suede Belle Booties today (shopping and errands). I snapped a pic in the bathroom at NM, but it didn't turn out. I got to the post office and had this lovely pair waiting for me. Of course, I had to put them on right away.
> 
> Top: Missoni for Target
> Jeans: Lee
> Royal blue suede MBBs


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> I got new boots 2 days ago and I totally love them. I pre-ordered them from NM during there gift card event. I figured if I was going to get a 600.00 gift card them I could justify the cost, lol. I am so glad that I did. I wore them all day the day I got them and yesterday as well. Here is the Bicloubutu. The first look is hanging out in the office while my french doors were being replaced and yesterday running errands.


 
I love these boots, Meg!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my red patent Simples yesterday with a matching necklace and red lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
What a great match between your shoes and necklace!


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Ladies I need your help. I have been on the hunt for a new long winter coat. I have had several sent to me and now I am down to the last 2. Problem is I love one of them and Gabe loves the other. They are both rather similar except that I think one of them is just a bit nicer and cuts a better silhouette. I would really love your imput as to which you like better. This is the first one.


 
This one gets my vote (#1).


----------



## BattyBugs

moshi_moshi said:


> love your royal blue mbbs  missoni too!  you look great *batty*!


 
Thank you, Moshi!



MikaelaN said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your outfit! That dress goes perfectly with your Clichys!
> 
> 
> 
> I have that Missoni dress too!  Gorgeous MBBs!


 
This Missoni is the best...so comfy. Thanks!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Batty! I love the whole outfit and those are TDF.


 
(((Meg))) Thank you!



sammix3 said:


> I love how the colors go so well with each other!


 
The MBBs go really well with the top. Way better than my booties did.



anniethecat said:


> You look great and the color of the MBB is TDF!


 
Thanks annie!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I luv you Batty! this is so cute


 
Choco!




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Batty! The color of your MBB is gorgeous! I like your outfit


 
Thank you!



phiphi said:


> you are rocking those MBBs lady!!!


 
(((Phi)))) 



aoqtpi said:


>


 
((((L))))Thank you!


----------



## aoqtpi

Found these on my phone - not sure what I was going out for
















I DIE for the contrast of the red sole on a tall black heel.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

aoqtpi said:


> Found these on my phone - not sure what I was going out for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DIE for the contrast of the red sole on a tall black heel.


OMG ....   you are stunning and gorgeous ... and wow I would die for you anyway but with this cl shoes omg .... !!!     :urock:  !!!


----------



## jenayb

*Aooooooooooooo*! So cute!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Me trying on a pair of Pink Suede Daffodils!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

And No. 299

























I swear to god I tried on every CL in The Room! omggg LOL it was like heaven.


----------



## heiress-ox

LouboutinHottie said:


> And No. 299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god I tried on every CL in The Room! omggg LOL it was like heaven.



^^ Pretty - i love the pink suede dafs on you, they look perfect! But for me I really LOVE the no 299s, i've been wanting a pair for a while now, but couldn't decide if they'd look good with pants/leggings as well as dresses, I think this just proved to me they do! 

Did you end up getting anything?


----------



## stilly

LouboutinHottie said:


> Me trying on a pair of Pink Suede Daffodils!


 
These look amazing on you!!!
I love the 299's as well!!!


----------



## gymangel812

LouboutinHottie said:


> Me trying on a pair of Pink Suede Daffodils!


I love those!! Did you get them? Can't wait tool I get my pink daffys.



aoqtpi said:


> Found these on my phone - not sure what I was going out for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DIE for the contrast of the red sole on a tall black heel.


Love these! Shoe twinsies!!


----------



## laleeza

Everyone always looks so fabulous! I'm not nearly as stylish, but I love my spike piggies and it was casual Friday so...
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous! I'm not nearly as stylish, but I love my spike piggies and it was casual Friday so...
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LouboutinHottie said:


> Me trying on a pair of Pink Suede Daffodils!




yay!!! so glad you joined the pink daffodile club!! enjoy them


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous! I'm not nearly as stylish, but I love my spike piggies and it was casual Friday so...
> Thanks for letting me share!



laleeza you look amazing! i love your outfit, and that necklace is lovely!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

aoqtpi said:


> Found these on my phone - not sure what I was going out for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DIE for the contrast of the red sole on a tall black heel.



omg you are giving me black CL fever... so true about the contrast! it is classic and so sexy. now that my black bananas were turned gold, i need a black CL like you!! you make them look lovely.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> yay!!! so glad you joined the pink daffodile club!! enjoy them



LOL I haven't bought them just yet...


----------



## GSDlover

Laleeza, by having these spike piggies, you ARE stylish.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Vicky





Splash Fur





Jenny





(forget the style name)





don't know this one either lol





I tried on so much


----------



## Jönathan

LouboutinHottie said:


> Me trying on a pair of Pink Suede Daffodils!



Super cute! You must get them!!


----------



## BellaShoes

How fun *Batty*!!! Love 'fresh out of the box shoes' outfit changes!

Looks like you had a fab day at the shopping center *LHottie*...

*aoqtpi*, girl, you have a fabulous little bod!


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> Found these on my phone - not sure what I was going out for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DIE for the contrast of the red sole on a tall black heel.


Glitter on your top and spikes on your shoes...hot!


----------



## BattyBugs

LouboutinHottie said:


> Me trying on a pair of Pink Suede Daffodils!



Congrats! They look good on you.


----------



## BattyBugs

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous! I'm not nearly as stylish, but I love my spike piggies and it was casual Friday so...
> Thanks for letting me share!



You look fantastic & those Piggies are hot!


----------



## BattyBugs

LouboutinHottie said:


> Vicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash Fur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (forget the style name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know this one either lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on so much



This looks like fun!


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> How fun *Batty*!!! Love 'fresh out of the box shoes' outfit changes!



Thank you Bella!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


>






LamborghiniGirl said:


> laleeza you look amazing! i love your outfit, and that necklace is lovely!


Thank you LG! I can't even remember where I found it 



GSDlover said:


> Laleeza, by having these spike piggies, you ARE stylish.


Hehe I can't argue with that! 



BattyBugs said:


> You look fantastic & those Piggies are hot!


Thanks sweet lady!


----------



## heiress-ox

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous! I'm not nearly as stylish, but I love my spike piggies and it was casual Friday so...
> Thanks for letting me share!



Pfft, you are SO stylish, I dont know what you mean, I love the Black Pigalles!



aoqtpi said:


> Found these on my phone - not sure what I was going out for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I DIE for the contrast of the red sole on a tall black heel*.



You look great, and I totally agree with the bolded, for me there is nothing better than that black & red combo!!


----------



## Jönathan

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous! I'm not nearly as stylish, but I love my spike piggies and it was casual Friday so...
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BattyBugs said:


> This looks like fun!



Yep I tried on every pair in the store practically LOL


----------



## LouboutinHottie

gymangel812 said:


> I love those!! Did you get them? Can't wait tool I get my pink daffys.
> 
> 
> Love these! Shoe twinsies!!



No  I will though! For my bday, it was actually my plan to get something pink! Thank you btw!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> yay!!! so glad you joined the pink daffodile club!! enjoy them








			
				Jönathan;20381748 said:
			
		

> Super cute! You must get them!!



YES I SHOULD!  thank you!



BattyBugs said:


> Congrats! They look good on you.



Didn't get them  but thanks lol


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LouboutinHottie said:


>



Oh! I thought you were posted your outfit with your CL's. My mistake! So you didn't get any of them?! :cry: Those daffodiles look so good on you!


----------



## cts900

My babies have been sick with the flu and I just went through _every_ outfit I missed.  I am so deeply inspired by you ladies.  An extra shout out to my sweet *meg* for encouraging me to wear color (btw, I like the first jacket better/more classic lines).  

Boden dress, Camel VPs


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> My babies have been sick with the flu and I just went through _every_ outfit I missed.  I am so deeply inspired by you ladies.  An extra shout out to my sweet *meg* for enoucrging me to wear color (btw, I like the first jacket better/more classic lines).
> 
> Boden dress, Camel VPs



Gorgeous outfit *C*!


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> you look sooo cozy *C*, i just wanna snuggle you  (not in a weird way)



Anytime, my love .


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> cozy fall looks, love!



Thanks, little mama.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> This outfit is nothing special but I wanted to show the Leopard Morphing Bootie for anyone who might be interested; I haven't really seen this style on the forum yet.



 I like it...I like it a lot. 



carlinha said:


> out for dinner with with DH and one of my good friends
> Dress: Tibi
> Clutch: McQueen
> Bracelet: Hermes CDC
> Shoes: 8 Mignons Chartreuse
> 
> i thought this was a funny shot DH caught of me maneuvering the pavers.  it's not as bad as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the accessories



You are a force of nature, straight up.


----------



## cts900

Jönathan;20382253 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous outfit *C*!



Thank you, sweet friend :kiss:.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Oh! I thought you were posted your outfit with your CL's. My mistake! So you didn't get any of them?! :cry: Those daffodiles look so good on you!



no :cry: I want them for my bday though


----------



## LouboutinHottie

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ Pretty - i love the pink suede dafs on you, they look perfect! But for me I really LOVE the no 299s, i've been wanting a pair for a while now, but couldn't decide if they'd look good with pants/leggings as well as dresses, I think this just proved to me they do!
> 
> Did you end up getting anything?



Ahaha yeah, they would also look really good with a pair of black opaque tights!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Oh! I thought you were posted your outfit with your CL's. My mistake! So you didn't get any of them?! :cry: Those daffodiles look so good on you!



It'd be kinda funny if I bought the Pink Dafs cuz we'd be shoe twins, and size twins haha!


----------



## GCGDanielle

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous! I'm not nearly as stylish, but I love my spike piggies and it was casual Friday so...
> Thanks for letting me share!



You are SO stylish.  Perfect 10!



cts900 said:


> My babies have been sick with the flu and I just went through _every_ outfit I missed.  I am so deeply inspired by you ladies.  An extra shout out to my sweet *meg* for encouraging me to wear color (btw, I like the first jacket better/more classic lines).
> 
> Boden dress, Camel VPs



Aww, poor babies.  I hope they are feeling better. 
You look great, as usual.  Lose any more weight and you might disappear!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Look at that face !! Your puppy is so cute !! I have a shih tzu too ... aren't they the best  

Love the outfit too hehe



chanel*liz said:


> luxura w/BCBG dress


----------



## laleeza

heiress-ox said:


> Pfft, you are SO stylish, I dont know what you mean, I love the Black Pigalles!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great, and I totally agree with the bolded, for me there is nothing better than that black & red combo!!






			
				Jönathan;20382037 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!





GCGDanielle said:


> You are SO stylish.  Perfect 10!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, poor babies.  I hope they are feeling better.
> You look great, as usual.  Lose any more weight and you might disappear!



Aw you are all so sweet!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous! I'm not nearly as stylish, but I love my spike piggies and it was casual Friday so...
> Thanks for letting me share!



Those piggies are gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my red patent Simples yesterday with a matching necklace and red lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 So totally cute Elsie. I love red patent shoes.


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Oh dear Meg! Your new boots are gorgeous!! They look so comfy and are perfect for everyday! Congrats! I love them


 


phiphi said:


> you are rocking those MBBs lady!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meg, my vote is for coat #1. the lines look much cleaner than the 2nd IMO. the boots are so fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how adorable is that!!!


 


GSDlover said:


> Meg, I too vote for number 1. It reminds me of Angelina Jolie's coat in Mr. and Mrs. Smith!


 


BattyBugs said:


> I love these boots, Meg!


 


BattyBugs said:


> This one gets my vote (#1).


 


cts900 said:


> My babies have been sick with the flu and I just went through _every_ outfit I missed. I am so deeply inspired by you ladies. An extra shout out to my sweet *meg* for encouraging me to wear color (btw, I like the first jacket better/more classic lines).
> 
> Boden dress, Camel VPs


 Ladies thank you all so much. I am keeping coat # 1 which was my favorite. I love the coat. It is Dolce & Gabbana and I wanted to make sure that I loved it because it fit and looked better not because of the designer. I got it from Gilt at a great discount. 

Now C I have to say you look incredible! You so need more color it looks fantastic on you. I am sorry to hear your babies are sick, I hope that they are feeling better soon.


----------



## megt10

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous! I'm not nearly as stylish, but I love my spike piggies and it was casual Friday so...
> Thanks for letting me share!


 I love your version of casual Friday! You look chic and stylish and those shoes are fierce.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Found these on my phone - not sure what I was going out for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DIE for the contrast of the red sole on a tall black heel.


 That is one sexy outfit and you look fabulous.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cts900 said:


> My babies have been sick with the flu and I just went through _every_ outfit I missed.  I am so deeply inspired by you ladies.  An extra shout out to my sweet *meg* for encouraging me to wear color (btw, I like the first jacket better/more classic lines).
> 
> Boden dress, Camel VPs



WOW *cts!* You look so thin!! An inspiration to us all!

Gorgeous look!


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> My babies have been sick with the flu and I just went through _every_ outfit I missed.  I am so deeply inspired by you ladies.  An extra shout out to my sweet *meg* for encouraging me to wear color (btw, I like the first jacket better/more classic lines).
> 
> Boden dress, Camel VPs



Nice dress. I really like the colors in it and the way your VPs are almost invisible.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

LouboutinHottie said:


> And No. 299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god I tried on every CL in The Room! omggg LOL it was like heaven.



You are so stunning and gorgeous and these shoes are just made for you ...    :urock:   !!!


----------



## megt10

I missed Shul the last couple of weeks but went last night. I wore for the first time the Lavalliere. I also wore my new coat for the first time. DH didn't say a word when I put it on, lol. The dress is DVF.


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:


> I missed Shul the last couple of weeks but went last night. I wore for the first time the Lavalliere. I also wore my new coat for the first time. DH didn't say a word when I put it on, lol. The dress is DVF.



love the color of these.  You look fab


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CLShoe_Lover said:


> You are so stunning and gorgeous and these shoes are just made for you ...    :urock:   !!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> I missed Shul the last couple of weeks but went last night. I wore for the first time the Lavalliere. I also wore my new coat for the first time. DH didn't say a word when I put it on, lol. The dress is DVF.


 

I love these *meg*!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> love the color of these.  You look fab


 Thanks so much Elegance. The shoes are really comfortable and they just feel so feminine to me.


stilly said:


> I love these *meg*!!! So pretty!!!


 Thank you Stilly.


----------



## stilly

Heading out for some shopping in the Daffs...


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the Daffs...


 
OMG, you are my hero! I never shop in anything higher than 140 but usually 120's. Those shoes look awesome on you and you look totally sexy.


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the Daffs...



You always look perfect.  



megt10 said:


> I missed Shul the last couple of weeks but went last night. I wore for the first time the Lavalliere. I also wore my new coat for the first time. DH didn't say a word when I put it on, lol. The dress is DVF.



I LOVE the Lavalliere.  I tried it on in black and was instantly taken by the perfect, classic, feminine lines.  I wish I had gotten it.  Seeing it on you helps ease the pain.  The coat is GORGEOUS!



BattyBugs said:


> Nice dress. I really like the colors in it and the way your VPs are almost invisible.



Thanks, bat!  The camel is a perfect skin match for me.  I want the color in every shoe! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> WOW *cts!* You look so thin!! An inspiration to us all!
> 
> Gorgeous look!



This makes my day.  You are so chic and stylish that a compliment from you goes a very long way with me.  Thank you, sweetheart .



megt10 said:


> Now C I have to say you look incredible! You so need more color it looks fantastic on you. I am sorry to hear your babies are sick, I hope that they are feeling better soon.



They are better and now I have it....but tPF and your lovely words perk me right up!  Thank you.   I am certainly trying to be more bold with my colors/patterns and you are the inspiration for that.



GCGDanielle said:


> Aww, poor babies.  I hope they are feeling better.
> You look great, as usual.  Lose any more weight and you might disappear!



You are so sweet.  They are much better and now they have passed it onto mommy.  I am at my goal weight and working now on toning up.  I promised DH I wouldn't lose my curves.  I won't disappear any time soon .


----------



## laleeza

megt10 said:


> I love your version of casual Friday! You look chic and stylish and those shoes are fierce.



Hehe thanks Meg!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the Daffs...



I know you aren't much of a pants-wearer, but I really like this outfit!


----------



## heiress-ox

stilly said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the Daffs...



Love this outfit, you look great & your legs look a mile long!! I commend you for being able to do errands in 160's!


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> I missed Shul the last couple of weeks but went last night. I wore for the first time the Lavalliere. I also wore my new coat for the first time. DH didn't say a word when I put it on, lol. The dress is DVF.



You're always so well put-together! And I LOVE that shoe, omg!



stilly said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the Daffs...




Amazing, as always! Love those jeans with the Daffs!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Me trying on a pair of Pink Suede Daffodils!



You should def have your mom get these for you for your birthday! They go so well with your outfit!



cts900 said:


> My babies have been sick with the flu and I just went through _every_ outfit I missed.  I am so deeply inspired by you ladies.  An extra shout out to my sweet *meg* for encouraging me to wear color (btw, I like the first jacket better/more classic lines).
> 
> Boden dress, Camel VPs



Beautiful!



laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous! I'm not nearly as stylish, but I love my spike piggies and it was casual Friday so...
> Thanks for letting me share!



Nothing about spiked piggies is 'casual'  Love your look!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

aoqtpi said:


> You should def have your mom get these for you for your birthday! They go so well with your outfit!



Pink Suede Daffodils + Me + TPF Meetup = Perfection 

Yeah these are the ones I want


----------



## heiress-ox

LouboutinHottie said:


> Pink Suede Daffodils + Me + TPF Meetup = Perfection
> 
> Yeah these are the ones I want



lol so glad you're getting them, you almost make me want them too, but I'm trying not to do anymore suede shoes, especially with the long winter coming!


----------



## aoqtpi

CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG ....  you are stunning and gorgeous ... and wow I would die for you anyway but with this cl shoes omg .... !!!  !!!



Thank you 



jenaywins said:


> *Aooooooooooooo*! So cute!







gymangel812 said:


> Love these! Shoe twinsies!!



Yay! 




LamborghiniGirl said:


> omg you are giving me black CL fever... so true about the contrast! it is classic and so sexy. now that my black bananas were turned gold, i need a black CL like you!! you make them look lovely.



Thank you! And I need strass like you  You should def. add at least one pair of gorgeous black Cls to your collection!



BellaShoes said:


> *aoqtpi*, girl, you have a fabulous little bod!



Aww shucks  Thank you *Bella*!



BattyBugs said:


> Glitter on your top and spikes on your shoes...hot!



 



heiress-ox said:


> You look great, and I totally agree with the bolded, for me there is nothing better than that black & red combo!!



Merci Beaucoup! 



megt10 said:


> That is one sexy outfit and you look fabulous.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

heiress-ox said:


> lol so glad you're getting them, you almost make me want them too, but I'm trying not to do anymore suede shoes, especially with the long winter coming!



Yeah, that's my problem as well. I already have 2 suede CLs I want something different (i.e. maybe nappa, or exotic?) If I see something better that is pink, but for now Daffodil it is!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

heiress-ox said:


> Did you end up getting anything?



No :cry: I wasn't with my mom anyways LOL


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you, sweetie .


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> I missed Shul the last couple of weeks but went last night. I wore for the first time the Lavalliere. I also wore my new coat for the first time. DH didn't say a word when I put it on, lol. The dress is DVF.



Meg, you look wonderful in your new Lavallieres and DVF.


----------



## Mittens34

aoqtpi said:


> Found these on my phone - not sure what I was going out for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DIE for the contrast of the red sole on a tall black heel.



Aoqtpi, I love your Lady peeps. You look amazing.


----------



## Mittens34

cts900 said:


> My babies have been sick with the flu and I just went through _every_ outfit I missed.  I am so deeply inspired by you ladies.  An extra shout out to my sweet *meg* for encouraging me to wear color (btw, I like the first jacket better/more classic lines).
> 
> Boden dress, Camel VPs



CTS, you look beautiful!!!!


----------



## Mittens34

:





LouboutinHottie said:


> Me trying on a pair of Pink Suede Daffodils!



I love the Pink Daffs on you. I hope you get them!!! P.S. Don't think twice about the haters. Unfortunately, there are always other woman that are catty and jealous. You are darling, so just ignore them.


----------



## Mittens34

I just got my new Clichys and I love them. I'm wearing them with my new DVF dress that I just tried on today. I love this dress, but I will have to return it since it's too short and too tight on me. I hate it when I gain weight!!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Mittens34 said:


> :
> 
> I love the Pink Daffs on you. I hope you get them!!! P.S. Don't think twice about the haters. Unfortunately, there are always other woman that are catty and jealous. You are darling, so just ignore them.



Thanks  I am determined to get them


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Mittens34 said:


> I just got my new Clichys and I love them. I'm wearing them with my new DVF dress that I just tried on today. I love this dress, but I will have to return it since it's too short and too tight on me. I hate it when I gain weight!!!!



omg WHAT ARE YOU SAYING. You look fabulous!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LouboutinHottie said:


> Thanks  I am determined to get them



When is your birthday? If it isn't for awhile you should think of ordering them now, just in case they sell out, and not opening them until your birthday, if you can resist


----------



## chanel*liz

stilly said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the Daffs...



so sexy!!


----------



## chanel*liz

LouboutinHottie said:


> Me trying on a pair of Pink Suede Daffodils!



SO cute!!!!!!!!!!  i love those pink daffodils!!


----------



## chanel*liz

aoqtpi said:


> Found these on my phone - not sure what I was going out for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DIE for the contrast of the red sole on a tall black heel.



stunning!!


----------



## nillacobain

Such amazing outfits here........ you all look amazing ladies!





cts900 said:


> My babies have been sick with the flu and I just went through _every_ outfit I missed. I am so deeply inspired by you ladies. An extra shout out to my sweet *meg* for encouraging me to wear color (btw, I like the first jacket better/more classic lines).
> 
> Boden dress, Camel VPs


 
Your dress is so cool. Loving it on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Mittens34 said:


> I just got my new Clichys and I love them. I'm wearing them with my new DVF dress that I just tried on today. I love this dress, but I will have to return it since it's too short and too tight on me. I hate it when I gain weight!!!!


 
I love the dress *Mittens*!!! The Clichys look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> OMG, you are my hero! I never shop in anything higher than 140 but usually 120's. Those shoes look awesome on you and you look totally sexy.


 
Thanks *meg*!!! I don't wear the 160s  to work so I try to wear them whenever I can...even shopping!!!



laleeza said:


> Hehe thanks Meg!


 


jenaywins said:


> I know you aren't much of a pants-wearer, but I really like this outfit!


 
Thanks *jenay*!!! I do love skinny jeans with sky high heels!!!



heiress-ox said:


> Love this outfit, you look great & your legs look a mile long!! I commend you for being able to do errands in 160's!


 
Thanks so much *heiress*!!!



aoqtpi said:


> You're always so well put-together! And I LOVE that shoe, omg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, as always! Love those jeans with the Daffs!
> 
> 
> You should def have your mom get these for you for your birthday! They go so well with your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about spiked piggies is 'casual'  Love your look!


 
Thanks *aoqtpi*!!!



chanel*liz said:


> so sexy!!


 
Thanks *chanel*liz*!!!


----------



## cts900

nillacobain said:


> Such amazing outfits here........ you all look amazing ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dress is so cool. Loving it on you!!!



Thank you so very much, my dear.  I felt really shy about wearing it at first but I grew more confident with each step .



Mittens34 said:


> I just got my new Clichys and I love them. I'm wearing them with my new DVF dress that I just tried on today. I love this dress, but I will have to return it since it's too short and too tight on me. I hate it when I gain weight!!!!





Mittens34 said:


> CTS, you look beautiful!!!!



Thank you~and so do YOU!  If that is your body with weight gain...yowza.  I think you look _perfect_.


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> I missed Shul the last couple of weeks but went last night. I wore for the first time the Lavalliere. I also wore my new coat for the first time. DH didn't say a word when I put it on, lol. The dress is DVF.



The shoes are TDF and your coat looks fab!


----------



## BattyBugs

stilly said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the Daffs...



Cute outfit! I love the black & white contrast.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You always look perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the Lavalliere. I tried it on in black and was instantly taken by the perfect, classic, feminine lines. I wish I had gotten it. Seeing it on you helps ease the pain. The coat is GORGEOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, bat! The camel is a perfect skin match for me. I want the color in every shoe!
> 
> 
> 
> This makes my day. You are so chic and stylish that a compliment from you goes a very long way with me. Thank you, sweetheart .
> 
> 
> 
> They are better and now I have it....but tPF and your lovely words perk me right up! Thank you. I am certainly trying to be more bold with my colors/patterns and you are the inspiration for that.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet. They are much better and now they have passed it onto mommy. I am at my goal weight and working now on toning up. I promised DH I wouldn't lose my curves. I won't disappear any time soon .


 


aoqtpi said:


> You're always so well put-together! And I LOVE that shoe, omg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, as always! Love those jeans with the Daffs!
> 
> 
> 
> You should def have your mom get these for you for your birthday! They go so well with your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about spiked piggies is 'casual'  Love your look!


 


Mittens34 said:


> Meg, you look wonderful in your new Lavallieres and DVF.


 


BattyBugs said:


> The shoes are TDF and your coat looks fab!


 Thanks so much ladies you are all so kind. CTS, I hope that you are feeling better soon. You know when I got the shoes I immediately thought of you. I could totally see you wearing these shoes.


----------



## beagly911

Mittens34 said:


> I just got my new Clichys and I love them. I'm wearing them with my new DVF dress that I just tried on today. I love this dress, but I will have to return it since it's too short and too tight on me. I hate it when I gain weight!!!!


Mittens you look terrific!



stilly said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the Daffs...


WOW, stunning stilly!



megt10 said:


> I missed Shul the last couple of weeks but went last night. I wore for the first time the Lavalliere. I also wore my new coat for the first time. DH didn't say a word when I put it on, lol. The dress is DVF.


 
You look great meg, the new coat is perfect!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Mittens you look terrific!
> 
> 
> WOW, stunning stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great meg, the new coat is perfect!


 Thank you Beagly. I love the new coat it will make wearing dresses through the winter a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> When is your birthday? If it isn't for awhile you should think of ordering them now, just in case they sell out, and not opening them until your birthday, if you can resist



My birthday is in December, I can wait long enough


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chanel*liz said:


> SO cute!!!!!!!!!!  i love those pink daffodils!!



 they are absolutely TDF! I want them so badly.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look fabulous!!!


----------



## Mittens34

stilly said:


> I love the dress *Mittens*!!! The Clichys look amazing on you!!!



Thank you Stilly. You are so sweet!!!


----------



## Mittens34

LouboutinHottie said:


> omg WHAT ARE YOU SAYING. You look fabulous!!



LouboutinHottie you are so sweet. Thank you. I will have to return this dress. I think I will need to find it in one to two sizes larger. My husband told me that I better not leave the house in this dress, because it's too tight., since I have gained some weight. This is how the dress is supposed to look on. It's not supposed to be so tight like it looks on me.


----------



## Mittens34

beagly911 said:


> Mittens you look terrific!
> 
> 
> WOW, stunning stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great meg, the new coat is perfect!



Thank you Beagly, your so sweet.


----------



## Mittens34

cts900 said:


> Thank you so very much, my dear.  I felt really shy about wearing it at first but I grew more confident with each step .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you~and so do YOU!  If that is your body with weight gain...yowza.  I think you look _perfect_.



CTS, your are so sweet. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Mittens34 said:


> LouboutinHottie you are so sweet. Thank you. I will have to return this dress. I think I will need to find it in one to two sizes larger. My husband told me that I better not leave the house in this dress, because it's too tight., since I have gained some weight. This is how the dress is supposed to look on. It's not supposed to be so tight like it looks on me.



awe


----------



## AEGIS

Mittens34 said:


> I just got my new Clichys and I love them. I'm wearing them with my new DVF dress that I just tried on today. I love this dress, but I will have to return it since it's too short and too tight on me. I hate it when I gain weight!!!!




you look amazing.  very few things hang on a real life woman the way they hang on a model.  a model is just a hanger, a display case.  it comes to life on you IMO.  you have a very confident stance


----------



## sobe2009

Mittens34 said:


> I just got my new Clichys and I love them. I'm wearing them with my new DVF dress that I just tried on today. I love this dress, but I will have to return it since it's too short and too tight on me. I hate it when I gain weight!!!!



U look amazing!!! I prefer 1000 times how it looks on you than on the model. Is not even a question IMO


----------



## soleilbrun

Mittens34 said:


> LouboutinHottie you are so sweet. Thank you. I will have to return this dress. I think I will need to find it in one to two sizes larger. My husband told me that I better not leave the house in this dress, because it's too tight., since I have gained some weight. This is how the dress is supposed to look on. It's not supposed to be so tight like it looks on me.


 
I really, really think the dress looks fantastic on you!  The perfect size!  I don't want to ruin your couple by insisting that you keep it in that size but keep it in that size.  I think the model could eat some more chicken and waffles to really make the dress look spectacular.


----------



## aoqtpi

Mittens34 said:


> Aoqtpi, I love your Lady peeps. You look amazing.



Thank you hun!




Mittens34 said:


> I just got my new Clichys and I love them. I'm wearing them with my new DVF dress that I just tried on today. I love this dress, but I will have to return it since it's too short and too tight on me. I hate it when I gain weight!!!!



I LOVE those Clichys! I want! And I think that dress looks FAB on you. Personally I prefer things to have a more fitted shape, so I'm biased  In any case, I love that dress on you. And the pattern is very forgiving, so even if you've gained weight (which I def. can't see, btw ) this dress is perfect!

PS. I gained about 20lbs since I started law school, so I started buying my clothes a size bigger. I've lost 7lbs this week by changing my diet, and now all those clothes I bought don't fit. Basically, what I'm saying is don't buy a bigger size, in a super roudndabout way  I'm sure you'll lose the weight and love how the dress fits, esp since it seems everyone on here agrees with me that it fits you well already


----------



## whimsic

layla and clothing.. just w.o.w.


----------



## heiress-ox

Mittens34 said:


> I just got my new Clichys and I love them. I'm wearing them with my new DVF dress that I just tried on today. I love this dress, but I will have to return it since it's too short and too tight on me. I hate it when I gain weight!!!!



You look fabulous *Mittens* , I wish I looked this good if I gained weight


----------



## sobe2009

cts900 said:


> My babies have been sick with the flu and I just went through _every_ outfit I missed.  I am so deeply inspired by you ladies.  An extra shout out to my sweet *meg* for encouraging me to wear color (btw, I like the first jacket better/more classic lines).
> 
> Boden dress, Camel VPs



OMG!!! CTS, u look incredible


----------



## cts900

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!!! CTS, u look incredible



*sobe*!!!!!! Thank you so, so, so, so much.  It means a lot to me .



Mittens34 said:


> CTS, your are so sweet. Thank you for your kind words.



You are welcome.  I still think it looks better on your than that model .



megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies you are all so kind. CTS, I hope that you are feeling better soon. You know when I got the shoes I immediately thought of you. *I could totally see you wearing these shoes*.



I love that you thought of me! I do hope to have them in black one day.  I always keep an eye out for them.


----------



## aoqtpi

Last night we had a little get-together celebrating my friend's new Canadian citizen status  (Hence the Canucks tank) He and thirty family members had to flee from Colombia due to political issues and he has been a political refugee up til now, so it was pretty sweet for him to finally become a citizen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Side story: As I was dressing to go out, one of my friends texted me asking, "Do we ever remind you of The Simple Life?" I replied, "Well, I'm dressing up in Chanel and CLs to go out in a town of 40,000 people, so... yeah "


----------



## beagly911

so cute *aoqtpi*  So understand "The Simple Life", the entire county I work in is a population of 50,000!!


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> Last night we had a little get-together celebrating my friend's new Canadian citizen status  (Hence the Canucks tank) He and thirty family members had to flee from Colombia due to political issues and he has been a political refugee up til now, so it was pretty sweet for him to finally become a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side story: As I was dressing to go out, one of my friends texted me asking, "Do we ever remind you of The Simple Life?" I replied, "Well, I'm dressing up in Chanel and CLs to go out in a town of 40,000 people, so... yeah "



You look so cute, L. I'm glad to see your MBBs make an appearance. They look good on you.


----------



## jeNYC

^love the MBB!


----------



## heiress-ox

aoqtpi said:


> Last night we had a little get-together celebrating my friend's new Canadian citizen status  (Hence the Canucks tank) He and thirty family members had to flee from Colombia due to political issues and he has been a political refugee up til now, so it was pretty sweet for him to finally become a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side story: As I was dressing to go out, one of my friends texted me asking, "Do we ever remind you of The Simple Life?" I replied, "Well, I'm dressing up in Chanel and CLs to go out in a town of 40,000 people, so... yeah "



I love the MBB! Sometimes I know how you feel with The Simple Life thing, especially when I'm wearing CLs, and am the only one in heels for miles lol!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Last night I went out to dinner in a Nicole Miller dress and YSL heels...everyone else was in jeans. I definitely understand you on The Simple Life front LOL. You look fabulous though! Keep workin it!


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ pics


----------



## chanel*liz

Lady peep with gold spikes


----------



## gymangel812

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep with gold spikes


wow i love those! they look much golder than the other pics i saw. kinda regretting getting the black/black now...


----------



## chanel*liz

gymangel812 said:


> wow i love those! they look much golder than the other pics i saw. kinda regretting getting the black/black now...


 
They are super gold IRL!! I love them  i haven't seen the black/black but i'm sure they're gorgeous!


----------



## GSDlover

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep with gold spikes



First time I've ever seen anyone with those.  What incredibly gorgeous shoes!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

chanel*liz said:


> They are super gold IRL!! I love them  i haven't seen the black/black but i'm sure they're gorgeous!


i'm surprised you haven't seen them, here ya go:


----------



## aoqtpi

beagly911 said:


> so cute *aoqtpi*  So understand "The Simple Life", the entire county I work in is a population of 50,000!!








BattyBugs said:


> You look so cute, L. I'm glad to see your MBBs make an appearance. They look good on you.



Thanks *S*! I'll be wearing these a lot more now that it's snowy here. 



jeNYC said:


> ^love the MBB!



Thank you!




heiress-ox said:


> I love the MBB! Sometimes I know how you feel with The Simple Life thing, especially when I'm wearing CLs, and am the only one in heels for miles lol!



Thanks! Yeah, nobody wears heels to school so I feel over-dressed whenever I wear CLs. I wonder what they think of that; prob that I'm high maintenance (which I swear I'm not) :lolots:




CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Last night I went out to dinner in a Nicole Miller dress and YSL heels...everyone else was in jeans. I definitely understand you on The Simple Life front LOL. You look fabulous though! Keep workin it!



Thank you  I'd also love to see pics of this outfit!




chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep with gold spikes



Beautiful! Love that dress as well! Who is it by?


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> *sobe*!!!!!! Thank you so, so, so, so much.  It means a lot to me .
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.  I still think it looks better on your than that model .
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you thought of me! I do hope to have them in black one day.  I always keep an eye out for them.


 You should get these shoes for sure. The heel height is very wearable and there is a little extra room in the toe box making them even more comfortable to wear. I totally see you in these shoes, they are so feminine.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Last night we had a little get-together celebrating my friend's new Canadian citizen status  (Hence the Canucks tank) He and thirty family members had to flee from Colombia due to political issues and he has been a political refugee up til now, so it was pretty sweet for him to finally become a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side story: As I was dressing to go out, one of my friends texted me asking, "Do we ever remind you of The Simple Life?" I replied, "Well, I'm dressing up in Chanel and CLs to go out in a town of 40,000 people, so... yeah "


 You look fantastic!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep with gold spikes


 Liz you look stunning as always. Those shoes are totally HOT.


----------



## Mittens34

aoqtpi said:


> Last night we had a little get-together celebrating my friend's new Canadian citizen status  (Hence the Canucks tank) He and thirty family members had to flee from Colombia due to political issues and he has been a political refugee up til now, so it was pretty sweet for him to finally become a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side story: As I was dressing to go out, one of my friends texted me asking, "Do we ever remind you of The Simple Life?" I replied, "Well, I'm dressing up in Chanel and CLs to go out in a town of 40,000 people, so... yeah "



aoqtpi you look gorgeous in your MBB and I love your dress. You have a perfect figure!!!!


----------



## Mittens34

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep with gold spikes




I love your Lady Peep Gold Spikes. They look perfect on you!!!


----------



## Mittens34

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE those Clichys! I want! And I think that dress looks FAB on you. Personally I prefer things to have a more fitted shape, so I'm biased  In any case, I love that dress on you. And the pattern is very forgiving, so even if you've gained weight (which I def. can't see, btw ) this dress is perfect!
> 
> PS. I gained about 20lbs since I started law school, so I started buying my clothes a size bigger. I've lost 7lbs this week by changing my diet, and now all those clothes I bought don't fit. Basically, what I'm saying is don't buy a bigger size, in a super roudndabout way  I'm sure you'll lose the weight and love how the dress fits, esp since it seems everyone on here agrees with me that it fits you well already



aoqtpi you are so sweet!!! You look perfect and you do not look like you have gained any weight. I think you look perfect just how you are. Congrats on law school!!!!


----------



## Mittens34

Thank you so much, Sobe, soleilbrun, Aegis, heiress-ox, aoqtpi, cts900 for all of your kind words!!! You are all so sweet.


----------



## heiress-ox

Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas 










this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)





edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

stilly said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the Daffs...



OMG Stilly, I´m having a heart attack ....  ... you are amazing with it, please would you give us more with the daffs ? I just love it ... I want more and more ...


----------



## Nadin22

heiress-ox said:


> Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!



You look absolutely great!


----------



## megt10

heiress-ox said:


> Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!


 
You look beautiful, great outfit and I love the scarf.


----------



## megt10

gymangel812 said:


> i'm surprised you haven't seen them, here ya go:


 Totally hot shoes and they look great on you.


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep with gold spikes



Jewelry for your feet, Liz!


----------



## BattyBugs

gymangel812 said:


> i'm surprised you haven't seen them, here ya go:



I love the spikeys!



heiress-ox said:


> Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!



Very cute!


----------



## myu3160

heiress-ox said:


> Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!



Gorg! You've helped me establish that bianca's look great with tights!! Fab outfit!!


----------



## stilly

CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG Stilly, I´m having a heart attack ....  ... you are amazing with it, please would you give us more with the daffs ? I just love it ... I want more and more ...


 

Thanks so much CLShoe_Lover!!! 
I'll see what else I can find to wear with my Daffs...


----------



## stilly

heiress-ox said:


> Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!


 
You look so gorgeous in that black skirt and the Biancas!!!


----------



## stilly

aoqtpi said:


> Last night we had a little get-together celebrating my friend's new Canadian citizen status  (Hence the Canucks tank) He and thirty family members had to flee from Colombia due to political issues and he has been a political refugee up til now, so it was pretty sweet for him to finally become a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side story: As I was dressing to go out, one of my friends texted me asking, "Do we ever remind you of The Simple Life?" I replied, "Well, I'm dressing up in Chanel and CLs to go out in a town of 40,000 people, so... yeah "


 
You always look so amazing in the MBBs *aoqtpi *!!!


----------



## stilly

Here I am wearing my Satin/Lace Pigalles to a charity dinner last week.
I don't get to wear these too often so I thought I'd give them a spin...


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> Cute outfit! I love the black & white contrast.


 


beagly911 said:


> Mittens you look terrific!
> 
> 
> WOW, stunning stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great meg, the new coat is perfect!


 


megt10 said:


> Thank you Beagly. I love the new coat it will make wearing dresses through the winter a lot more enjoyable.


 

Thanks so much *Batty* and *beagly*!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

I'm soooo behind on this thread!



megt10 said:


> Ladies I need your help. I have been on the hunt for a new long winter coat. I have had several sent to me and now I am down to the last 2. Problem is I love one of them and Gabe loves the other. They are both rather similar except that I think one of them is just a bit nicer and cuts a better silhouette. I would really love your imput as to which you like better. This is the first one.



I like the first one the best!



megt10 said:


> I got new boots 2 days ago and I totally love them. I pre-ordered them from NM during there gift card event. I figured if I was going to get a 600.00 gift card them I could justify the cost, lol. I am so glad that I did. I wore them all day the day I got them and yesterday as well. Here is the Bicloubutu. The first look is hanging out in the office while my french doors were being replaced and yesterday running errands.



These boots are so edgy!  I love them!



Elsie87 said:


> Wore my red patent Simples yesterday with a matching necklace and red lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Hey, I have this necklace!  Red is a great color on you!



aoqtpi said:


> Found these on my phone - not sure what I was going out for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DIE for the contrast of the red sole on a tall black heel.



The LPs look great on you!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Me trying on a pair of Pink Suede Daffodils!



I love the pink suede Daff!


----------



## MikaelaN

laleeza said:


> Everyone always looks so fabulous! I'm not nearly as stylish, but I love my spike piggies and it was casual Friday so...
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love everything about this outfit! We're shoe twins!



cts900 said:


> My babies have been sick with the flu and I just went through _every_ outfit I missed.  I am so deeply inspired by you ladies.  An extra shout out to my sweet *meg* for encouraging me to wear color (btw, I like the first jacket better/more classic lines).
> 
> Boden dress, Camel VPs



Beautiful dress! It's looks wonderful on you!



megt10 said:


> I missed Shul the last couple of weeks but went last night. I wore for the first time the Lavalliere. I also wore my new coat for the first time. DH didn't say a word when I put it on, lol. The dress is DVF.





stilly said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the Daffs...



The daffs look great on you!



Mittens34 said:


> I just got my new Clichys and I love them. I'm wearing them with my new DVF dress that I just tried on today. I love this dress, but I will have to return it since it's too short and too tight on me. I hate it when I gain weight!!!!



Aren't Clichys great?! It's too bad you're not keeping the dress...it's so pretty!



aoqtpi said:


> Last night we had a little get-together celebrating my friend's new Canadian citizen status  (Hence the Canucks tank) He and thirty family members had to flee from Colombia due to political issues and he has been a political refugee up til now, so it was pretty sweet for him to finally become a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side story: As I was dressing to go out, one of my friends texted me asking, "Do we ever remind you of The Simple Life?" I replied, "Well, I'm dressing up in Chanel and CLs to go out in a town of 40,000 people, so... yeah "



Congrats to your friend! So jealous of your MBBs...they didn't work out for my feet.  



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep with gold spikes



Great outfit!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

heiress-ox said:


> Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!


You are just too fab!


----------



## MikaelaN

heiress-ox said:


> Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!



Great outfit! This is something I'd totally wear!



stilly said:


> Here I am wearing my Satin/Lace Pigalles to a charity dinner last week.
> I don't get to wear these too often so I thought I'd give them a spin...



Beautiful lace Pigalles!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stilly said:


> Here I am wearing my Satin/Lace Pigalles to a charity dinner last week.
> I don't get to wear these too often so I thought I'd give them a spin...


sooo elegant stilly!



heiress-ox said:


> Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)
> 
> 
> edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!


great outfit!



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep with gold spikes


 
wow love them, so hot!



aoqtpi said:


> Last night we had a little get-together celebrating my friend's new Canadian citizen status  (Hence the Canucks tank) He and thirty family members had to flee from Colombia due to political issues and he has been a political refugee up til now, so it was pretty sweet for him to finally become a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side story: As I was dressing to go out, one of my friends texted me asking, "Do we ever remind you of The Simple Life?" I replied, "Well, I'm dressing up in Chanel and CLs to go out in a town of 40,000 people, so... yeah "


love MBBS so much!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

stilly said:


> Thanks so much CLShoe_Lover!!!
> I'll see what else I can find to wear with my Daffs...



Oh Stilliy, so very kind of you, tks so very much ... looking forward to see it ...     !!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Nadin22 said:


> You look absolutely great!


Thanks so much *Nadin* 




megt10 said:


> You look beautiful, great outfit and I love the scarf.


Thanks* Meg*, that's so sweet of you to say & that scarf is my favorite to wear in the fall!




myu3160 said:


> Gorg! You've helped me establish that bianca's look great with tights!! Fab outfit!!


Thanks *Myu*, it was my first time wearing them with tights, I wasn't sure @ first either, but I like how it turned out, the only negative was I realize I now need to add some heel grips to my Biancas 




stilly said:


> You look so gorgeous in that black skirt and the Biancas!!!


Thanks so much *Stilly*, that means a lot coming from you, ps. you look so chic and elegant in your Lace Pigalles, definitely a great combo!




RedBottomLover said:


> You are just too fab!





MikaelaN said:


> Great outfit! This is something I'd totally wear!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful lace Pigalles!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> sooo elegant stilly!
> 
> 
> great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> wow love them, so hot!
> 
> 
> love MBBS so much!





BattyBugs said:


> I love the spikeys!
> 
> Very cute!




 so much ladies, you are all too kind!!


----------



## BattyBugs

stilly said:


> Here I am wearing my Satin/Lace Pigalles to a charity dinner last week.
> I don't get to wear these too often so I thought I'd give them a spin...



I really like this colorway in the lace. It really stands out with your black dress.


----------



## amorris

Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies


----------



## amorris

stilly said:


> Here I am wearing my Satin/Lace Pigalles to a charity dinner last week.
> I don't get to wear these too often so I thought I'd give them a spin...



You never fail me with all your Pigalle outfits!! x


----------



## BattyBugs

amorris said:


> Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies



The Maggies look beautiful with your dress.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amorris said:


> Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies


so pretty!


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> You look fantastic!



Thank you!




Mittens34 said:


> aoqtpi you look gorgeous in your MBB and I love your dress. You have a perfect figure!!!!





Mittens34 said:


> aoqtpi you are so sweet!!! You look perfect and you do not look like you have gained any weight. I think you look perfect just how you are. Congrats on law school!!!!



Thanks! It's actually a tank and skirt, but the colours are quite similar, aren't they? I only gained weight in my boobs and a roll around my middle, so it's not noticeable usually  (thank goodness )



heiress-ox said:


> Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!



You look great *A*! 





stilly said:


> You always look so amazing in the MBBs *aoqtpi *!!!





stilly said:


> Here I am wearing my Satin/Lace Pigalles to a charity dinner last week.
> I don't get to wear these too often so I thought I'd give them a spin...


Thanks so much *stilly*! You always look fantastic - those gams of yours 



MikaelaN said:


> Congrats to your friend! So jealous of your MBBs...they didn't work out for my feet.


Thanks so much! That's too bad they didn't work out; they're my most worn after my Piros and Spike LPs. I'm regretting passing on the fram during SS sales.




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love MBBS so much!



Mmhmm! 




amorris said:


> Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies



Oh my goodness, I don't even know where to start. The Maggies are amazing, obvi, and I DIE for your clutch and dress. Where are they from, if I may ask? I also love your hair! I recently got mine cut and miss the length. Mine would never be the gorgeous and shiny though haha.


----------



## chanel*liz

amorris said:
			
		

> Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies



I love seeing mod pics of this shoe. Great pairing. I need to take my pair out!!


----------



## Elsie87

amorris said:


> Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies


 
You look amazing! Love that dress!


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent Wallis today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## MikaelaN

amorris said:


> Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies



Pretty!



Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Cute!  I love mixing denim into my outfits!


----------



## Emma4790

LouboutinHottie said:


> Me trying on a pair of Pink Suede Daffodils!



I love these on you!!!!!!! You have to get these for your birthday! You have to! You Have to! They are so perfect for you Barbie Girl! 
You're making me die for my pink suede daffys!! I feel like they'll never  come


----------



## Emma4790

Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I love this look! The demin is such a cool twist! It's like punk-pin up!!! Fab!!


----------



## Emma4790

amorris said:


> Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies



You dress is a mind-blowing colour! Just wow!
Love your maggies


----------



## AEGIS

wow--i don't love this colorway but you make it look amazing!



amorris said:


> Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!





chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep with gold spikes





adorbs!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm


----------



## whimsic

MikaelaN said:
			
		

> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm



Beautiful!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Emma4790 said:


> I love these on you!!!!!!! You have to get these for your birthday! You have to! You Have to! They are so perfect for you Barbie Girl!
> You're making me die for my pink suede daffys!! I feel like they'll never  come



Thank you!!  YES I am getting them!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm



you look cute


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm



Fantastic pics!!!


----------



## stilly

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm


 
*Mikaela* - Those piggies look just fabulous on you!!!
I love your outfit!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm


 
super chic!!!


----------



## stilly

MikaelaN said:


> Love everything about this outfit! We're shoe twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress! It's looks wonderful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The daffs look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Clichys great?! It's too bad you're not keeping the dress...it's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to your friend! So jealous of your MBBs...they didn't work out for my feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit!!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> sooo elegant stilly!
> 
> 
> great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> wow love them, so hot!
> 
> 
> love MBBS so much!


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> Oh Stilliy, so very kind of you, tks so very much ... looking forward to see it ...     !!!


 


heiress-ox said:


> Thanks so much *Nadin*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks* Meg*, that's so sweet of you to say & that scarf is my favorite to wear in the fall!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Myu*, it was my first time wearing them with tights, I wasn't sure @ first either, but I like how it turned out, the only negative was I realize I now need to add some heel grips to my Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much *Stilly*, that means a lot coming from you, ps. you look so chic and elegant in your Lace Pigalles, definitely a great combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much ladies, you are all too kind!!


 


BattyBugs said:


> I really like this colorway in the lace. It really stands out with your black dress.


 


amorris said:


> You never fail me with all your Pigalle outfits!! x


 


aoqtpi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's actually a tank and skirt, but the colours are quite similar, aren't they? I only gained weight in my boobs and a roll around my middle, so it's not noticeable usually  (thank goodness )
> 
> 
> 
> You look great *A*!
> 
> Thanks so much *stilly*! You always look fantastic - those gams of yours
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! That's too bad they didn't work out; they're my most worn after my Piros and Spike LPs. I'm regretting passing on the fram during SS sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmhmm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, I don't even know where to start. The Maggies are amazing, obvi, and I DIE for your clutch and dress. Where are they from, if I may ask? I also love your hair! I recently got mine cut and miss the length. Mine would never be the gorgeous and shiny though haha.


 

Thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## jeNYC

^ cute outfit *M*!  more spikes!!!!  In my studded Vps


----------



## chanel*liz

Indigo maggie


----------



## aoqtpi

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm



I really love this outfit! And I commend you for being able to do the 120 pitch - that pitch is wayyy too sexy 




jeNYC said:


> ^ cute outfit *M*!  more spikes!!!!  In my studded Vps



Too cute!



chanel*liz said:


> Indigo maggie



A+ as always!


----------



## megt10

amorris said:


> Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies


 Stunning! Love the shoes with that dress just perfect.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 I love your style! You always look fabulous.


----------



## megt10

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm


Love the look so sexy. The shoes are TDF.


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Cute look! The belt is really pretty.


----------



## BattyBugs

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm



You are adorable! Love this outfit.


----------



## BattyBugs

jeNYC said:


> ^ cute outfit *M*!  more spikes!!!!  In my studded Vps



Shoe twin! Aren't they so comfortable? Not to mention, they look hot!


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> Indigo maggie



Cute outfit, Liz. These Maggies are really nice with your skin tone.


----------



## amorris

BattyBugs said:


> The Maggies look beautiful with your dress.



Thanks! Yes, I tend to buy dresses to match my shoes 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> so pretty!



Thanks x



chanel*liz said:


> I love seeing mod pics of this shoe. Great pairing. I need to take my pair out!!


I see that you've posted one with your Maggies. They look amazing. I love how we dress up to match our Maggies 



Elsie87 said:


> You look amazing! Love that dress!



Thanks x



MikaelaN said:


> Pretty!



Thanks x



Emma4790 said:


> You dress is a mind-blowing colour! Just wow!
> Love your maggies



Aww thanks xx



AEGIS said:


> wow--i don't love this colorway but you make it look amazing!



I am a sucker for everything purple  Thanks xx


----------



## amorris

megt10 said:


> Stunning! Love the shoes with that dress just perfect.



Thanks xx



aoqtpi said:


> Oh my goodness, I don't even know where to start. The Maggies are amazing, obvi, and I DIE for your clutch and dress. Where are they from, if I may ask? I also love your hair! I recently got mine cut and miss the length. Mine would never be the gorgeous and shiny though haha.



The clutch is YSL - I got them from NAP
And the dress is just Seduce (Australian Brand).

I use to have really short hair - took me about 1.5 years to grow them so I'm def not planning to cut them anytime soon! But I miss how I don't spend as much time blow-drying my short hair!


----------



## amorris

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm


Those Pigalle look SO good on you!! Love the 120mm. I have the 100mm and I feel like it doesn't look as good. But walking in the 120mm without a platform is... _really_ hard.



chanel*liz said:


> Indigo maggie


LOVE!!


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> Indigo maggie





amorris said:


> Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies





 yay, i've been waiting for an outfit with these, and both of your outfits are nothing short of a perfect combo! I need the indigo maggie I think!


----------



## MikaelaN

whimsic said:


> Beautiful!





*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> you look cute





LouboutinHottie said:


> Fantastic pics!!!





stilly said:


> *Mikaela* - Those piggies look just fabulous on you!!!
> I love your outfit!!!





chanel*liz said:


> super chic!!!





jeNYC said:


> ^ cute outfit *M*!  more spikes!!!!  In my studded Vps





aoqtpi said:


> I really love this outfit! And I commend you for being able to do the 120 pitch - that pitch is wayyy too sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> A+ as always!





megt10 said:


> Love the look so sexy. The shoes are TDF.



Thank you all so much for your kind compliments!


----------



## MikaelaN

BattyBugs said:


> You are adorable! Love this outfit.



Thank you!



amorris said:


> Those Pigalle look SO good on you!! Love the 120mm. I have the 100mm and I feel like it doesn't look as good. But walking in the 120mm without a platform is... _really_ hard.
> 
> LOVE!!



Thank you very much!  120s are definitely difficult, which is why these don't get out much 



chanel*liz said:


> Indigo maggie



Gorgeous! The dress matches perfectly!



jeNYC said:


> ^ cute outfit *M*!  more spikes!!!!  In my studded Vps



Great outfit! I wish I could have grabbed a pair, but I couldn't justify another spiked pair.


----------



## chanel*liz

heiress-ox said:


> yay, i've been waiting for an outfit with these, and both of your outfits are nothing short of a perfect combo! I need the indigo maggie I think!



yes you do need the indigo maggie!! You need it!! the color IRL is so rich and more vibrant.. its a Stunning shoe!!


----------



## Emma4790

LouboutinHottie said:


> Thank you!!  YES I am getting them!!


 
Cannot wait to see your reveal hun!! Make sure you wear them for your b.day party and take a trillion pics!!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Emma4790 said:


> Cannot wait to see your reveal hun!! Make sure you wear them for your b.day party and take a trillion pics!!!!



Ahahaha I don't have bday parties anymore, but I will def take a trillion pics anyway 

I might actually strass them in a pink crystal, they'd look even more fab.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm



You look amazing!! Love everything in this look!! We are shoe twins!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LouboutinHottie said:


> Ahahaha I don't have bday parties anymore, but I will def take a trillion pics anyway
> 
> I might actually strass them in a pink crystal, they'd look even more fab.



Strass! !! Wow!!! :O

I totally agree. They'll look SUPER fab!


----------



## amorris

heiress-ox said:


> yay, i've been waiting for an outfit with these, and both of your outfits are nothing short of a perfect combo! I need the indigo maggie I think!





chanel*liz said:


> yes you do need the indigo maggie!! You need it!! the color IRL is so rich and more vibrant.. its a Stunning shoe!!



Initially, I have never thought about getting these Indigo/Purple Maggies. But for some reason, I decided to take the plunge because I thought I needed some colour in my CL collection - and I am such a sucker for anything purple!! 

I opened the box, and OMG the colour... the gold cap... I thought this must be my second best CL purchase ever (following my UHG Black/Black Spikes Pigalle). It is TOO stunning I know I will regret if I don't have these!

And after that, I find myself always finding clothes/dresses/skirts just to match these Maggies!!


----------



## Nadin22

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm



You look beautiful! Also great photos!


----------



## Nadin22

jeNYC said:


> ^ cute outfit *M*!  more spikes!!!!  In my studded Vps



You look amazing!


----------



## Nadin22

chanel*liz said:


> Indigo maggie



You look great! Beautiful combination!


----------



## Emma4790

LouboutinHottie said:


> Ahahaha I don't have bday parties anymore, but I will def take a trillion pics anyway
> 
> I might actually strass them in a pink crystal, they'd look even more fab.[/QUOTE]
> 
> That's the best idea I've heard in a long time  go for it!
> I can't believe you don't get birthday parties anymore!   we can have an online party for you in your reveal thread hahaha artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## Emma4790

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm


 
I adore this!! Your shoes are amazing! The outfit is perfect! Can I ask what camera you use?


----------



## Emma4790

chanel*liz said:


> Indigo maggie


 
Wow! :okay: That is sex!! The definition of sex! I love everything about this look girl! And that manly shaped coat just gives it some edge - awesome!


----------



## AEGIS

u have nice legs



MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

chanel*liz said:


> Indigo maggie


 
looks fab!



jeNYC said:


> ^ cute outfit *M*! more spikes!!!! In my studded Vps


 
love the spikes! 



MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm


 
so hot!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
looks great!


----------



## Jönathan

MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm



Super cute! Great photography too!


----------



## MikaelaN

CRISPEDROSA said:


> You look amazing!! Love everything in this look!! We are shoe twins!



Thank you!



Nadin22 said:


> You look beautiful! Also great photos!



Thanl you!



Emma4790 said:


> I adore this!! Your shoes are amazing! The outfit is perfect! Can I ask what camera you use?



Thank you!  I use the Nikon D200...it's a great, reliable camera.



AEGIS said:


> u have nice legs



Thank you!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> looks fab!
> 
> 
> 
> love the spikes!
> 
> 
> 
> so hot!!!



Thank you!




			
				Jönathan;20410155 said:
			
		

> Super cute! Great photography too!



Thank you!


----------



## whimsic

Plain jeans and a knit, with a missoni shawl, patent grey chanel, and peacock pigalle 85


----------



## Elsie87

MikaelaN said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!  I love mixing denim into my outfits!


 


Emma4790 said:


> I love this look! The demin is such a cool twist! It's like punk-pin up!!! Fab!!


 


megt10 said:


> I love your style! You always look fabulous.


 


BattyBugs said:


> Cute look! The belt is really pretty.


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> looks great!


 
Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Jönathan

whimsic said:


> Plain jeans and a knit, with a missoni shawl, patent grey chanel, and peacock pigalle 85



The start of a very cute outfit!  Love to see it all put together!


----------



## shockboogie

Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:

Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw


----------



## Jönathan

shockboogie said:


> Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:
> 
> Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw



Gorgeous! The Gold Spikes are hot!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Loving the Indigo Maggie's Liz!!


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> Indigo maggie


Liz, gorgeous outfit!  The Indigo Maggies are perfect!


----------



## shockboogie




----------



## Elsie87

shockboogie said:


> Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:
> 
> Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw


 
Love the entire look! 



whimsic said:


> Plain jeans and a knit, with a missoni shawl, patent grey chanel, and peacock pigalle 85


 
Very pretty! We're twins on the Pigalles! 



chanel*liz said:


> Indigo maggie


 
Beautiful as awalys! Love the dress!



jeNYC said:


> ^ cute outfit *M*!  more spikes!!!!  In my studded Vps


 
You look great!



MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm


 
Fabulous look!


----------



## whimsic

Elsie87 said:


> Very pretty! We're twins on the Pigalles!



yay elsie 




shockboogie said:


> Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:
> 
> Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw




Oh my goodnessssssssssssssss I love the entire combo, those pigalles are killing me I NEED ONE IN MY LIFE! 

By the way, did you size up/down/tts for the pigalle 100?


----------



## whimsic

shockboogie said:


>


----------



## shockboogie

whimsic said:


> yay elsie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodnessssssssssssssss I love the entire combo, those pigalles are killing me I NEED ONE IN MY LIFE!
> 
> By the way, did you size up/down/tts for the pigalle 100?



Thank you! I went with my US TTS which is 1/2 size smaller than my usual CL size. HTH!


----------



## MikaelaN

whimsic said:


> Plain jeans and a knit, with a missoni shawl, patent grey chanel, and peacock pigalle 85



Your Chanel is so dreamy!!!



shockboogie said:


> Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:
> 
> Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw



You're gorgeous!



Elsie87 said:


> Fabulous look!



Thank you!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Emma4790 said:


> That's the best idea I've heard in a long time  go for it!
> I can't believe you don't get birthday parties anymore!   we can have an online party for you in your reveal thread hahaha artyhat:artyhat:



Haha! artyhat:


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

shockboogie said:


> Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:
> 
> Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw


 
WOW OMG ... you are so stunning and gorgeous ... !!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep with gold spikes


 
Omg...these are so fabulous! almost as fabulous as the lady rockin' 'em 



heiress-ox said:


> Very monochromatic in my favorite go-to shoe - Black Patent Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was taken by mistake, but it shows the pretty scarf I wore to break up the black (i got it from a souk in Oman)
> 
> 
> edit: sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize them!


 
you look so pretty! I love monochromatic black w/ a blazer-it's seriously like my fave look of all time! how tall are you btw? 



amorris said:


> Haven't been posting for a while.. My Indigo Maggies


 
stunning!



MikaelaN said:


> Silver spiked black Pigalle 120mm


 
beautiful photograph! adorably sexy!



shockboogie said:


> Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:
> 
> Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw


 
first time seeing these-thanks so much for sharing! I am officially, completely, head over heels for gold spikes!


----------



## BattyBugs

shockboogie said:


> Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:
> 
> Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw



Your spikes are perfect with the outfit, Shock.


----------



## heiress-ox

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Omg...these are so fabulous! almost as fabulous as the lady rockin' 'em
> 
> 
> 
> you look so pretty! I love monochromatic black w/ a blazer-it's seriously like my fave look of all time! how tall are you btw?
> 
> 
> 
> stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful photograph! adorably sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> first time seeing these-thanks so much for sharing! I am officially, completely, head over heels for gold spikes!



I'm 5'6", maybe 5'6 1/2 - so with the Biancas on basically 6". that's probably why i look so tall


----------



## MikaelaN

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> beautiful photograph! adorably sexy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## chanel*liz

This is my last minute grocery shopping trip ensemble for Thanksgiving...






Cavalli bolero, lady peep glitter slingbacks


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> This is my last minute grocery shopping trip ensemble for Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli bolero, lady peep glitter slingbacks



I bet you were the hottest lady in the store, Liz.


----------



## AEGIS

lol you and meg do the most to go to the grocery store...and i love it!



chanel*liz said:


> This is my last minute grocery shopping trip ensemble for Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli bolero, lady peep glitter slingbacks


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> lol you and meg do the most to go to the grocery store...and i love it!


 
the grocery store is like a runway.. all that lighting, the people, the long aisles..


----------



## chanel*liz

BattyBugs said:


> I bet you were the hottest lady in the store, Liz.


 
Thank YOU sexy lady!! am loving those daffs on you!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Liz!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

shockboogie said:


> Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:
> 
> Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw



what a stunner.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chanel*liz said:


> This is my last minute grocery shopping trip ensemble for Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli bolero, lady peep glitter slingbacks



fabulous


----------



## Elsie87

chanel*liz said:


> This is my last minute grocery shopping trip ensemble for Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli bolero, lady peep glitter slingbacks


 


chanel*liz said:


> *the grocery store is like a runway.. all that lighting, the people, the long aisles..*


 
Haha, love it! 

You look great!


----------



## aoqtpi

shockboogie said:


> Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:
> 
> Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw



Beautiful!


----------



## PeepToe

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> the grocery store is like a runway.. all that lighting, the people, the long aisles..



LOL!! I just read somewhere that this lady loves using the light up as you come aisles as her personal runway! Was it quoting you?!? Hehe


----------



## megt10

shockboogie said:


> Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:
> 
> Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw


Classy with an edge, love it! You look great.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> This is my last minute grocery shopping trip ensemble for Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli bolero, lady peep glitter slingbacks


 Liz you look stunning. That is so the kinda thing I would wear to the grocery store, lol, except I would have worn leggings too because it is freezing in my store.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> lol you and meg do the most to go to the grocery store...and i love it!


 LOL, I just got done telling Liz that is just the kinda thing I would wear to go grocery shopping. There is a really practical aspect to shopping in high heels. I am able to reach the top shelf on every isle. Also it is great practice with stable heels since there is a cart to hold on to.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> LOL, I just got done telling Liz that is just the kinda thing I would wear to go grocery shopping. There is a really practical aspect to shopping in high heels. *I am able to reach the top shelf on every isle.* Also it is great practice with stable heels since there is a cart to hold on to.




i never thought of that!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

chanel*liz said:


> This is my last minute grocery shopping trip ensemble for Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli bolero, lady peep glitter slingbacks


After seeing this, I should be embarrassed about the way I go grocery shopping ! You look amazing as usual !! Love the glitter peeps !!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Trip to LA @ the W hotel. From a few weeks ago. 
Ann Taylor Top with J Brands and my Madame Butterfly Booties


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i never thought of that!


  meant to say unstable heels, lol.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Michelleka2 said:


> Trip to LA @ the W hotel. From a few weeks ago.
> Ann Taylor Top with J Brands and my Madame Butterfly Booties



I love MBB but even more in nude kid  

You look amazing! love your entire outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> This is my last minute grocery shopping trip ensemble for Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli bolero, lady peep glitter slingbacks





I love your pink dress, so girly


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

shockboogie said:


>



cute shoes! just love them! they are 100 right? love them! I'm thinking about those and LPs with gold spikes, they are amazing!


----------



## chanel*liz

BattyBugs said:


> Cute outfit, Liz. These Maggies are really nice with your skin tone.





amorris said:


> Those Pigalle look SO good on you!! Love the 120mm. I have the 100mm and I feel like it doesn't look as good. But walking in the 120mm without a platform is... _really_ hard.
> 
> 
> LOVE!!





megt10 said:


> LOL, I just got done telling Liz that is just the kinda thing I would wear to go grocery shopping. There is a really practical aspect to shopping in high heels. I am able to reach the top shelf on every isle. Also it is great practice with stable heels since there is a cart to hold on to.



this is true. we never have to ask for help to reach anything


----------



## icecreamom

Michelleka2 said:


> Trip to LA @ the W hotel. From a few weeks ago.
> Ann Taylor Top with J Brands and my Madame Butterfly Booties


 
You look lovely!


----------



## Nadin22

Michelleka2 said:


> Trip to LA @ the W hotel. From a few weeks ago.
> Ann Taylor Top with J Brands and my Madame Butterfly Booties



You look great!


----------



## Nadin22

shockboogie said:


> Maiden voyage of my *Pigalle Gold Spikes 100* last Saturday:
> 
> Worn with a Topshop mustard sweater, Splendid nude layered top, Rag & Bone jeans, Jocelyn Burgundy Short Rabbit Infinity Scarf, Hermes Kelly 32 Black Ardennes ghw, Hermes Black Gator CDC ghw



 Wow!!! You look amazing!


----------



## aoqtpi

Michelleka2 said:


> Trip to LA @ the W hotel. From a few weeks ago.
> Ann Taylor Top with J Brands and my Madame Butterfly Booties



Beauty! Those MBBs are amazing on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Me wearing LPs


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs


 Wow what a great picture! You look like a model.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Me wearing LPs



You look fantastic! Entire ensemble works so well


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Wow what a great picture! You look like a model.



Thank you honey!  
I would like to have your legs!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> You look fantastic! Entire ensemble works so well



Aww thanks Loubiwhirl!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank you honey!
> I would like to have your legs!!


 That is so nice of you to say . Thank you.


----------



## shockboogie

CRISPEDROSA said:


> cute shoes! just love them! they are 100 right? love them! I'm thinking about those and LPs with gold spikes, they are amazing!




Yup, these are just the 100s. I wanted an everyday shoe I can wear so 100s work fine for me. I would love the Pigalles 120s but then I won't be able to walk in them


----------



## shockboogie

Nadin22 said:


> Wow!!! You look amazing!



Thank you *Nadin22* :kiss:


----------



## shockboogie

LouboutinHottie said:


> what a stunner.



Thank you for your kind words, *LouboutHottie, aoqtpi, megt10 , BattyBugs, ChocoAvantGarde, CLShoe_Lover, MikaelaN, whimsic, Elsie87, Jönathan*!


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs



Simply stunning!


----------



## phiphi

most stylish ladies ever!!! sorry for the general shout out - this is an inspiring thread!


----------



## heiress-ox

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs



love it,  this goes so well together & your legs look a mile long!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs



Thank you so much !!! You look soo cute !! 'ing the LPs


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

aoqtpi said:


> Beauty! Those MBBs are amazing on you!



Thank youu 33


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

icecreamom said:


> You look lovely!



Thank youu 33  I love your avatar !!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Nadin22 said:


> You look great!



Thank youu 33


----------



## BellaShoes

whimsic said:


> Plain jeans and a knit, with a missoni shawl, patent grey chanel, and peacock pigalle 85



It's your outfit in the passenger seat...where are you tho? Driving neked are you


----------



## BellaShoes

*Mikaela*, gorgeous Pigalle 120mm spikes!

*jeNYC*... love the spike VP's... looks like you were having a fab time!

*Michelle*, oh how I move the beige MBB's, fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*crisped*... gorgeous pic, love the LP's!


----------



## chanel*liz

my Thanksgiving dinner ensemble:
Halston Heritage blazer
Tart dress
No 299 CL's


----------



## carlinha

OMG please excuse me for the general shout out ladies but i don't check this thread in a few days and i'm over 20 pages behind!

thank you to all the ladies for your compliments before.

and to everyone who posted, you all look truly stunning!  i love getting ideas from everyone here!


----------



## carlinha

my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
(sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  )

Dress: Orion London
Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
Clutch: McQueen cathedral
Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo










accessory close-ups


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  :
> accessory close-ups



Carla, you look wonderful! Love how you combine your AMQ clutch with your H bracelets!  perfect !!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> my Thanksgiving dinner ensemble:
> Halston Heritage blazer
> Tart dress
> No 299 CL's



Liz, 
You are a doll, , love your hair and everything about your outfit


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

shockboogie said:


> Yup, these are just the 100s. I wanted an everyday shoe I can wear so 100s work fine for me. I would love the Pigalles 120s but then I won't be able to walk in them



Oh yeah, I know... For me it's so difficult to walk in my Pigalle 120s so now I'm thinking in a lower heel. Thank you darling!


----------



## BattyBugs

Michelleka2 said:


> Trip to LA @ the W hotel. From a few weeks ago.
> Ann Taylor Top with J Brands and my Madame Butterfly Booties



Very nice, casual look. I love MBBs!


----------



## BattyBugs

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs



You must have a very accommodating photographer. I really like your dress.


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> my Thanksgiving dinner ensemble:
> Halston Heritage blazer
> Tart dress
> No 299 CL's



Love it!


----------



## BattyBugs

carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  )
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
> Clutch: McQueen cathedral
> Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accessory close-ups



Very nice, Carlinha. I have always liked the drapes on the heels of this style.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BattyBugs said:


> You must have a very accommodating photographer. I really like your dress.



Thank you *Batty*! 
My photographer is my boyfriend =), he always helps me to take the pics, is so kind


----------



## Jönathan

carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  )
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
> Clutch: McQueen cathedral
> Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accessory close-ups



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## cfellis522

carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  )
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
> Clutch: McQueen cathedral
> Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accessory close-ups


 
Carlinha, As usual, STUNNING!  Caroline


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*C-* you look amazing!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> my Thanksgiving dinner ensemble:
> Halston Heritage blazer
> Tart dress
> No 299 CL's



So pretty!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heiress-ox said:


> love it,  this goes so well together & your legs look a mile long!



Thank you! I love heels because I have a wide legs and heels stylize


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  )
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
> Clutch: McQueen cathedral
> Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accessory close-ups



So beautiful and colourful! I die for your accessories literally every time you post 

I'm also totally jealous of wherever you are. Mmm palm trees and sunshine


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> my Thanksgiving dinner ensemble:
> Halston Heritage blazer
> Tart dress
> No 299 CL's


 
Lovely!



carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive! )
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
> Clutch: McQueen cathedral
> Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accessory close-ups


Fabulous, I love the accessories!


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> my Thanksgiving dinner ensemble:
> Halston Heritage blazer
> Tart dress
> No 299 CL's



 the no 299's, you look great *Liz*




carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  )
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
> Clutch: McQueen cathedral
> Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accessory close-ups



You look amazing as always *C*, I just love the way you accessorize & wear a lot of colour.. I'm mainly a neutrals girl, but you always give me great ideas!


----------



## 9distelle

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs


The LPs are perfect for your stunning legs!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> The LPs are perfect for your stunning legs!!!



Thanks *distelle*


----------



## BellaShoes

Carlinha, the colors in your photos are splendid! What a gorgeous day, you look fab and so sparkly!


----------



## carlinha

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Carla, you look wonderful! Love how you combine your AMQ clutch with your H bracelets!  perfect !!



thank you *cris*!  i am praying you get your CDC soon!



BattyBugs said:


> Very nice, Carlinha. I have always liked the drapes on the heels of this style.



thanks *batty*, the draping of the youplis is amazing!  i love it too!




			
				Jönathan;20419518 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!!



thank you *jonathan*!



cfellis522 said:


> Carlinha, As usual, STUNNING!  Caroline



thank you *cara*!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *C-* you look amazing!!!



thanks *K* :kiss:



aoqtpi said:


> So beautiful and colourful! I die for your accessories literally every time you post
> 
> I'm also totally jealous of wherever you are. Mmm palm trees and sunshine



thanks *aoqtpi*!  sending sunshine your way! 



beagly911 said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> Fabulous, I love the accessories!



thank you *beagly*!



heiress-ox said:


> You look amazing as always *C*, I just love the way you accessorize & wear a lot of colour.. I'm mainly a neutrals girl, but you always give me great ideas!



thanks *heiress*!  i like neutrals too, but for some reason am always drawn to bright colors like a magpie!



BellaShoes said:


> Carlinha, the colors in your photos are splendid! What a gorgeous day, you look fab and so sparkly!



thanks *bella*!


----------



## whimsic

carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  )


You're always a stunner carlinha! I love your style (and the massive pics)!




shockboogie said:


>



I'll comment on these again:


----------



## whimsic

chanel*liz said:


> the grocery store is like a runway.. all that lighting, the people, the long aisles..



hahhaha good one! 



Michelleka2 said:


> Trip to LA @ the W hotel. From a few weeks ago.
> Ann Taylor Top with J Brands and my Madame Butterfly Booties



Nice outfit 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs



You look fantastic, girl! Such a beauty. 




ETA: Sorry for breaking up the replies, for some reason I get an error when I multiquote too many responses.


----------



## r6girl2005

Love the blazer!! 


chanel*liz said:


> my Thanksgiving dinner ensemble:
> Halston Heritage blazer
> Tart dress
> No 299 CL's



Did you cut your hair?! Your pictures make me 



carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  )
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
> Clutch: McQueen cathedral
> Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo
> 
> 
> 
> accessory close-ups



Your photos are fantastic! I always look forward to new beautiful pictures of you.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs



(Post 400 wwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeee)


----------



## Louboufan

shockboogie said:


>


 Gorgeous Shockboogie!


----------



## carlinha

whimsic said:


> You're always a stunner carlinha! I love your style (and the massive pics)!



thank you *whimsic*!  i resize my pics down like i always have, but now they come out looking so big when they were normal sized before!  :weird:



r6girl2005 said:


> Your photos are fantastic! I always look forward to new beautiful pictures of you.



thank you *r6*!


----------



## chanel*liz

Lady peep


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look absolutely fab!


----------



## cts900

MikaelaN said:


> Beautiful dress! It's looks wonderful on you!



Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep



Liz, you look amazing! 

Love the entire look!

Nice Birkin bag!


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  )
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
> Clutch: McQueen cathedral
> Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accessory close-ups



If I saw you IRL, I would not be able to take my eyes off of you.  You are so stunning and your style is beyond compare.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs



Looking lovely as ever.



shockboogie said:


>



Soooooooooooo great to see you in here.  Your spikes make me swoon.


----------



## phiphi

carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  )
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
> Clutch: McQueen cathedral
> Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accessory close-ups



love the play with colours C! two thumbs way up!




chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep



another great outfit chanel!!


----------



## carlinha

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep



there is not a thing about this whole outfit i don't LOVE!!!!!   *liz*!



cts900 said:


> If I saw you IRL, I would not be able to take my eyes off of you.  You are so stunning and your style is beyond compare.



OMG *cts* that is the nicest thing anyone has ever said   thank you



phiphi said:


> love the play with colours C! two thumbs way up!



thank you *P*


----------



## chanel*liz

Jönathan;20428176 said:
			
		

> Liz, you look amazing!
> 
> Love the entire look!
> 
> Nice Birkin bag!


 
Thank you hun!!! you are so cute 



phiphi said:


> love the play with colours C! two thumbs way up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another great outfit chanel!!


 
 



carlinha said:


> there is not a thing about this whole outfit i don't LOVE!!!!!  *liz*!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG *cts* that is the nicest thing anyone has ever said  thank you
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *P*


 
thank you C!!!! i love that we both are Hermes and CL obsessed  you rock all your Hermes so amazingly!!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You look absolutely fab!


thank you sweetie!


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep



You look fabulous, Liz.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep



Wow Liz another gorgeous look. You always look stunning and the shoes are TDF!


----------



## chanel*liz

BattyBugs said:


> You look fabulous, Liz.


 
 hope you are having a great weekend! 



megt10 said:


> Wow Liz another gorgeous look. You always look stunning and the shoes are TDF!


 
thank yoU!! i just noticed you are 25 miles from SCP.. we are neighbors!! i'm shocked i've never run into you around SCP before  thank you!! a great compliment coming from a gorgeous woman!!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> hope you are having a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> thank yoU!! i just noticed you are 25 miles from SCP.. we are neighbors!! i'm shocked i've never run into you around SCP before  thank you!! a great compliment coming from a gorgeous woman!!


 Yeah, I looked for you yesterday  lots of Birkins but none of them were attached to you. I am always sure I am going to run into someone from TPF but so far I haven't.


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> OMG *cts* that is the nicest thing anyone has ever said   thank you



Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .

I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before... 

....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,






and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> Yeah, I looked for you yesterday  lots of Birkins but none of them were attached to you. I am always sure I am going to run into someone from TPF but so far I haven't.


 
same here!! i haven't had a birkin sighting at SCP in a long time! or a CL one!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs





Uh.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Uh.



 I  you, babe.


----------



## ikaesmallz

It's been a LOOONG time since I've checked out the forum so I've clearly missed some awesome outfits! You ladies rock!!


----------



## sammix3

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep




Perfection.  I love love love the pink birkin


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I  you, babe.



I cannot even begin to tell you how mutual the feeling is.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cts900 said:


> If I saw you IRL, I would not be able to take my eyes off of you.  You are so stunning and your style is beyond compare.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking lovely as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooooooo great to see you in here.  Your spikes make me swoon.



Thank you cts!! Muua!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep



Love love this outfit! You looking beyond fab =) when I see your shoes...  it makes me I want to buy them, love gold spikes  and I have no words for your beautiful bag! Thanks for posting this great outfiy. I always love your style and your hair  Muuuuaaaa!


----------



## pr1nc355

*cts:* I love that turq dress in the 2nd pic!  It shows your beautiful shoulders off so nicely.


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs



*C,* You look gorgeous!!!

I totally agree with pr1nc355 that turquoise dress looks amazing on you!!! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> same here!! i haven't had a birkin sighting at SCP in a long time! or a CL one!!


 Well I wore CL boots on Friday to SCP . I also made it to the CL store and snagged another pair of Prorata patent leather shoes in Navy. I love these shoes for everyday.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs


 Wow C, you are so beautiful. That jade dress is stunning on you and shows off your gorgeous figure.


----------



## wannaprada

cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs



  Wow CTS!! You just motivated me to get out the bed and head to the gym! You look amazing!


----------



## Sheerblonde

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep


Omg!!! That looks so stunning! What size is the bag?


----------



## BellaShoes

O.... M...... G...... *cts*, LOOK AT YOU!!!! You are absolutely divine... you look stunning, perfect doll!


----------



## Elsie87

cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs


 
You look AMAZING!


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my Piros yesterday evening:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> I cannot even begin to tell you how mutual the feeling is.







pr1nc355 said:


> *cts:* I love that turq dress in the 2nd pic!  It shows your beautiful shoulders off so nicely.



That is so sweet to write, thank you.  This dress is waaaay out of my comfort zone and I am delighted that you like it!




			
				Jönathan;20429891 said:
			
		

> *C,* You look gorgeous!!!
> 
> I totally agree with pr1nc355 that turquoise dress looks amazing on you!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thank you, sweet friend.  I always look forward to seeing you in here.  



megt10 said:


> Wow C, you are so beautiful. That jade dress is stunning on you and shows off your gorgeous figure.



Oh, Meg...thank you.  I have spent my whole life being ashamed of my curves.  You and my lovely tPF family always make me feel so proud of my shape .   



wannaprada said:


> Wow CTS!! You just motivated me to get out the bed and head to the gym! You look amazing!



I never thought I would have that affect on anyone!   Thank you so much, hun.  You made my day.  



BellaShoes said:


> O.... M...... G...... *cts*, LOOK AT YOU!!!! You are absolutely divine... you look stunning, perfect doll!



My most inspiring Bella!  I will forever have all of your words of support and encouragement in my head.  I am so grateful and so deeply complimented.    



Elsie87 said:


> You look AMAZING!



Thanks, babe!  So do YOU!  Look at your fiery self!  I adore the close up of that beautiful ring especially.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my Piros yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



that purple ring is beyond amazing.... it is glowing!!! gorgeous


----------



## r6girl2005

CTS you are so GORGEOUS!!!



cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> 
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs





you must be so proud of yourself.  you look amazing.  wonderful color on you and wonderful draping.  i am sure you got quite a few stares.  hide your husbands ladies!! lol


----------



## Flip88

I am loving your outfit. Your coat, bag and CL's are all gorgeous. What brand is your coat? 





			
				chanel*liz said:
			
		

> Lady peep


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> Well I wore CL boots on Friday to SCP . I also made it to the CL store and snagged another pair of Prorata patent leather shoes in Navy. I love these shoes for everyday.


 
ahh i wish i would have run into you and had my first SCP CL sighting! im sure we will see spot each other sometime soon there!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Flip88 said:


> I am loving your outfit. Your coat, bag and CL's are all gorgeous. What brand is your coat?


 
thank you!! i bought the coat from a chicago boutique at a gilt city event there a few weeks back, totally blanking on the boutique name. i think caveen or something like that


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs



How many women were jealous of how gorgeous you look? 



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my Piros yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Cute outfits!


----------



## cts900

BattyBugs said:


> How many women were jealous of how gorgeous you look?



Awww, *bat*! You are too kind.  



AEGIS said:


> you must be so proud of yourself.  you look amazing.  wonderful color on you and wonderful draping.  i am sure you got quite a few stares.  hide your husbands ladies!! lol



 I am still too self-conscious to notice anyone's husband!   Thank you.  I do feel good.  I still can't believe this is my body.  I swear I was born a size 16! 



r6girl2005 said:


> CTS you are so GORGEOUS!!!



Wow, *r6*!  Thank you SO much!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs


 
I love the dresses and CLs *cts*!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs


 
So sexy *CRISPEDROSA*!!! You look amazing!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> So sexy *CRISPEDROSA*!!! You look amazing!!!



Thank you honey!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my Piros yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Elsie!! Great outfit! It's lovely, I love your purple ring.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Elsie*. LOVE the leopard coat!!!! Do tell, who is it by?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs



I love that turquoise green dress on you CTS!!! Goes perfect with your camel VPs!!!



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep



Liz, you are FABULOUSSSSS!!! Your outfits blow me away every time 



carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!  )
> 
> Dress: Orion London
> Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
> Clutch: McQueen cathedral
> Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo
> 
> accessory close-ups



Everything's beautiful!!! The shoes really bring out the pinks in the dress! Gorgeous!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs



They look great on you Rosa!!! 



chanel*liz said:


> This is my last minute grocery shopping trip ensemble for Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli bolero, lady peep glitter slingbacks



lol I dress up to do groceries too


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep



 OMG. Seriously. You KILL me with your looks!




cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs



You're so beautiful! And I love how you do your hair! Also, that aqua dress is fantastic!




Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my Piros yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love!  Piros


----------



## aoqtpi

Making a turducken in black spike LPs for Thanksgiving last month in my way-too-small-student/rental-apartment





Dress I made for the law school semi-formal last night - apparently "semi formal" means something completely different out here, because I was way more dressed up than anyone else there :shame:








Paired it with my Chanel timeless clutch and anthracite glitter Ron Rons




View of the back


----------



## BattyBugs

I need a "like" button! You did a fantastic job on your dress, L. You look so pretty.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

aoqtpi said:


> Making a turducken in black spike LPs for Thanksgiving last month in my way-too-small-student/rental-apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress I made for the law school semi-formal last night - apparently "semi formal" means something completely different out here, because I was way more dressed up than anyone else there :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired it with my Chanel timeless clutch and anthracite glitter Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the back



love it!!! i strongly believe it is always better to be overdressed and stand out for an amazing outfit than be under dressed. or even dressed the exact same as everyone else. so i think you look stunning for your semi-formal. i am sure you turned lots and lots of heads!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my Piros yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


love the coat Elsie!!!



cts900 said:


> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> ....but for work on Wednesday in Black Patent YoYos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs


 
holy moly hot mama!!!! wow the holiday dress looks AMAZING on you!!!!



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep


 
love your look!!!



carlinha said:


> my thanksgiving day outfit, i hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday!
> (sorry i don't know why my pics come out so massive!)
> Dress: Orion London
> Shoes: Fuchsia satin Youpli
> Clutch: McQueen cathedral
> Bracelets: H and Eddie Borgo


 
C, you look fantastic!!!!!



chanel*liz said:


> my Thanksgiving dinner ensemble:
> Halston Heritage blazer
> Tart dress
> No 299 CL's


great dress!!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing LPs


gorgeous!



Michelleka2 said:


> Trip to LA @ the W hotel. From a few weeks ago.
> Ann Taylor Top with J Brands and my Madame Butterfly Booties


love your MBBs!!!



aoqtpi said:


> Making a turducken in black spike LPs for Thanksgiving last month in my way-too-small-student/rental-apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress I made for the law school semi-formal last night - apparently "semi formal" means something completely different out here, because I was way more dressed up than anyone else there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired it with my Chanel timeless clutch and anthracite glitter Ron Rons


 
great job with the dress!!!love your LPs!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

They don't really show, but here are my ADs with my Thanksgiving outfit. 
Wearing DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini and black suede ADs.


----------



## chanel*liz

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> They don't really show, but here are my ADs with my Thanksgiving outfit.
> Wearing DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini and black suede ADs.


 
WOW! you look amazing! love everything about this look!


----------



## BattyBugs

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> They don't really show, but here are my ADs with my Thanksgiving outfit.
> Wearing DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini and black suede ADs.



You look fantastic, Dezy. I absolutely love this outfit.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> They don't really show, but here are my ADs with my Thanksgiving outfit.
> Wearing DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini and black suede ADs.



You look absoluetly fab!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my Piros yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Great outfit! You know I love that coat and the boots are awesome. I must post a pic of mine soon.


----------



## megt10

Today I went shopping. I can tell you I was the best dressed woman in CVS, lol. I had a funny (in retrospect) thing happen while there. I had to buy some cat litter and the woman put it in a plastic bag. When I went to pick it up it broke and hit the floor spilling its contents all over my new shoes. You should have seen me fishing cat litter out of my brand new bought on Black Friday at the CL store Proratas in Navy. The woman was asking if my foot was ok and I was like who cares about that, my shoes better be ok.  So this was the outfit I wore for errands and then dinner. The dress is DVF and the bag is RGH Balenciaga Town. I bought that on Black Friday as well. Decided that it might be nice to have a hands free option while shopping.


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> Today I went shopping. I can tell you I was the best dressed woman in CVS, lol. I had a funny (in retrospect) thing happen while there. I had to buy some cat litter and the woman put it in a plastic bag. When I went to pick it up it broke and hit the floor spilling its contents all over my new shoes. You should have seen me fishing cat litter out of my brand new bought on Black Friday at the CL store Proratas in Navy. The woman was asking if my foot was ok and I was like who cares about that, my shoes better be ok.  So this was the outfit I wore for errands and then dinner. The dress is DVF and the bag is RGH Balenciaga Town. I bought that on Black Friday as well. Decided that it might be nice to have a hands free option while shopping.



Aw love the new purchases!! They look great!! And love the DVF dress


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Aw love the new purchases!! They look great!! And love the DVF dress


 Thank Liz. I was super excited to get the Proratas. I had been looking for a second pair everywhere and could never find them in my size. So when I saw them at the CL boutique I was . They are one of my most wearable pairs of shoes.


----------



## Jönathan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> They don't really show, but here are my ADs with my Thanksgiving outfit.
> Wearing DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini and black suede ADs.



Dezy, You look adorable!


----------



## Jönathan

megt10 said:


> Today I went shopping. I can tell you I was the best dressed woman in CVS, lol. I had a funny (in retrospect) thing happen while there. I had to buy some cat litter and the woman put it in a plastic bag. When I went to pick it up it broke and hit the floor spilling its contents all over my new shoes. You should have seen me fishing cat litter out of my brand new bought on Black Friday at the CL store Proratas in Navy. The woman was asking if my foot was ok and I was like who cares about that, my shoes better be ok.  So this was the outfit I wore for errands and then dinner. The dress is DVF and the bag is RGH Balenciaga Town. I bought that on Black Friday as well. Decided that it might be nice to have a hands free option while shopping.



Great outfit! You look gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> I need a "like" button! You did a fantastic job on your dress, L. You look so pretty.



Thanks so much!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> love it!!! *i strongly believe it is always better to be overdressed and stand out for an amazing outfit than be under dressed*. or even dressed the exact same as everyone else. so i think you look stunning for your semi-formal. i am sure you turned lots and lots of heads!!!



Now that I think about it, you're totally right! Thank you so much


----------



## megt10

Jönathan;20436298 said:
			
		

> Great outfit! You look gorgeous!


 Thanks Jonathan, that is so nice of you to say.


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> I love the dresses and CLs *cts*!!!
> So pretty!!!


 
Thank you so much, sweetie!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> I love that turquoise green dress on you CTS!!! Goes perfect with your camel VPs!!!


 
Thanks, babe. It felt wrong for the season when I got dressed but we were in Palm Springs and it was 85 degrees. It worked out okay! 




aoqtpi said:


> You're so beautiful! And I love how you do your hair! Also, that aqua dress is fantastic!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Making a turducken in black spike LPs for Thanksgiving last month in my way-too-small-student/rental-apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress I made for the law school semi-formal last night - apparently "semi formal" means something completely different out here, because I was way more dressed up than anyone else there :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired it with my Chanel timeless clutch and anthracite glitter Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the back


 
Thank you for all of the kind words. And look at YOU! First, that kitchen shot made my morning and second, your blue dress is sooooo pretty. I am impressed, little mama! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love the coat Elsie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> holy moly hot mama!!!! wow the holiday dress looks AMAZING on you!!!!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> They don't really show, but here are my ADs with my Thanksgiving outfit.
> Wearing DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini and black suede ADs.


 
You are always so kind to me, A. I think you look_ glorious_. Your face must light up every room you walk into. Your little one is so lucky to have all of that warmth. 



megt10 said:


> Today I went shopping. I can tell you I was the best dressed woman in CVS, lol. I had a funny (in retrospect) thing happen while there. I had to buy some cat litter and the woman put it in a plastic bag. When I went to pick it up it broke and hit the floor spilling its contents all over my new shoes. You should have seen me fishing cat litter out of my brand new bought on Black Friday at the CL store Proratas in Navy. The woman was asking if my foot was ok and I was like who cares about that, my shoes better be ok.  So this was the outfit I wore for errands and then dinner. The dress is DVF and the bag is RGH Balenciaga Town. I bought that on Black Friday as well. Decided that it might be nice to have a hands free option while shopping.


 
OMG! Kitty litter plus CLs is no good! You look great. I am wearing navy today so I feel somehow connected to you! Your dresses make me smile. You are chic, chic, chic always.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

chanel*liz said:


> WOW! you look amazing! love everything about this look!


 
thank you so much Liz!!!



BattyBugs said:


> You look fantastic, Dezy. I absolutely love this outfit.


 
Batty, thank you for the sweet words!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You look absoluetly fab!


 
thank you!!



megt10 said:


> Today I went shopping. I can tell you I was the best dressed woman in CVS, lol. I had a funny (in retrospect) thing happen while there. I had to buy some cat litter and the woman put it in a plastic bag. When I went to pick it up it broke and hit the floor spilling its contents all over my new shoes. You should have seen me fishing cat litter out of my brand new bought on Black Friday at the CL store Proratas in Navy. The woman was asking if my foot was ok and I was like who cares about that, my shoes better be ok.  So this was the outfit I wore for errands and then dinner. The dress is DVF and the bag is RGH Balenciaga Town. I bought that on Black Friday as well. Decided that it might be nice to have a hands free option while shopping.


 
fab! 




			
				Jönathan;20436291 said:
			
		

> Dezy, You look adorable!


 
heehee thanks Jon!



cts900 said:


> You are always so kind to me, A. I think you look_ glorious_. Your face must light up every room you walk into. Your little one is so lucky to have all of that warmth.


 
you make it really easy to be kind C  thank you for the sweet words, can't wait for little one to arrive!


----------



## myu3160

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep



You are fabulous liz, absolutely fabulous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> They don't really show, but here are my ADs with my Thanksgiving outfit.
> Wearing DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini and black suede ADs.



Omg! You look so fabulous!! Great outfit  I want your bag!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

aoqtpi said:


> Making a turducken in black spike LPs for Thanksgiving last month in my way-too-small-student/rental-apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress I made for the law school semi-formal last night - apparently "semi formal" means something completely different out here, because I was way more dressed up than anyone else there :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired it with my Chanel timeless clutch and anthracite glitter Ron Rons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the back



Did you make this dress?? It's super fab!!! Love the back and the color!! 
You look great! Your LP with black spiked are TDF!


----------



## wannaprada

Elsie: love the boots and the Chanel bag!!
Aoqtpi: nothing like a stylish woman in the kitchen! 
Dezi: you look beautiful!! I hope your pregnancy is going well. While you anxiously await the new bundle of joy, take advantage of every chance you get to take a nap!  
Megt10: I hope the shoes are ok! 
Wore this to work today. Jcrew cardi, skirt; BR turtleneck; camel Rolandos


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh dear *dezy*, you are fabulous!!! Your pregnancy has been nothing less than _'fashionista mommy' _from the start! You can do no wrong....

*Meg*! It is fab to see you!!! Lovely as always!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Wanna*!!! The colors!!!! WOW! Fabulous!


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> Elsie: love the boots and the Chanel bag!!
> Aoqtpi: nothing like a stylish woman in the kitchen!
> Dezi: you look beautiful!! I hope your pregnancy is going well. While you anxiously await the new bundle of joy, take advantage of every chance you get to take a nap!
> Megt10: I hope the shoes are ok!
> Wore this to work today. Jcrew cardi, skirt; BR turtleneck; camel Rolandos



I am with *bella* and _loving_ those colors! You look fantastic.  Your bracelet is delicious.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Thank you so much, sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, babe. It felt wrong for the season when I got dressed but we were in Palm Springs and it was 85 degrees. It worked out okay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all of the kind words. And look at YOU! First, that kitchen shot made my morning and second, your blue dress is sooooo pretty. I am impressed, little mama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are always so kind to me, A. I think you look_ glorious_. Your face must light up every room you walk into. Your little one is so lucky to have all of that warmth.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Kitty litter plus CLs is no good! You look great. I am wearing navy today so I feel somehow connected to you! Your dresses make me smile. You are chic, chic, chic always.


 Thank you so much dear C! The shoes were unharmed by the kitty litter but don't recommend it. I am sure that I was quite a sight. It is a good thing that I have a sense of humor.


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Bella and CTS! CTS, I believe the bracelet is a Kenneth Jay Lane that I got from Saks.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you so much Liz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Batty, thank you for the sweet words!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> fab!
> 
> 
> 
> heehee thanks Jon!
> 
> 
> 
> you make it really easy to be kind C  thank you for the sweet words, can't wait for little one to arrive!


 


wannaprada said:


> Elsie: love the boots and the Chanel bag!!
> Aoqtpi: nothing like a stylish woman in the kitchen!
> Dezi: you look beautiful!! I hope your pregnancy is going well. While you anxiously await the new bundle of joy, take advantage of every chance you get to take a nap!
> Megt10: I hope the shoes are ok!
> Wore this to work today. Jcrew cardi, skirt; BR turtleneck; camel Rolandos


 


BellaShoes said:


> Oh dear *dezy*, you are fabulous!!! Your pregnancy has been nothing less than _'fashionista mommy' _from the start! You can do no wrong....
> 
> *Meg*! It is fab to see you!!! Lovely as always!


 
Thank you so much Ladies and yes Wanna the shoes were fine. 

Wanna, I love, love, love your outfit that skirt is beautiful. I love the colors in it and is quite flattering. You look stunning.


----------



## wannaprada

^^Why thank you Megt10!


----------



## jenayb

wannaprada said:


> Elsie: love the boots and the Chanel bag!!
> Aoqtpi: nothing like a stylish woman in the kitchen!
> Dezi: you look beautiful!! I hope your pregnancy is going well. While you anxiously await the new bundle of joy, take advantage of every chance you get to take a nap!
> Megt10: I hope the shoes are ok!
> Wore this to work today. Jcrew cardi, skirt; BR turtleneck; camel Rolandos



Love the coordination of your outfit. It's seriously on point girl!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> They don't really show, but here are my ADs with my Thanksgiving outfit.
> Wearing DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini and black suede ADs.



Adorbs as always!!!!  



megt10 said:


> Today I went shopping. I can tell you I was the best dressed woman in CVS, lol. I had a funny (in retrospect) thing happen while there. I had to buy some cat litter and the woman put it in a plastic bag. When I went to pick it up it broke and hit the floor spilling its contents all over my new shoes. You should have seen me fishing cat litter out of my brand new bought on Black Friday at the CL store Proratas in Navy. The woman was asking if my foot was ok and I was like who cares about that, my shoes better be ok.  So this was the outfit I wore for errands and then dinner. The dress is DVF and the bag is RGH Balenciaga Town. I bought that on Black Friday as well. Decided that it might be nice to have a hands free option while shopping.



Get em girl!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Omg! You look so fabulous!! Great outfit  I want your bag!


 
thank you!!!



wannaprada said:


> Dezi: you look beautiful!! I hope your pregnancy is going well. While you anxiously await the new bundle of joy, take advantage of every chance you get to take a nap!
> Wore this to work today. Jcrew cardi, skirt; BR turtleneck; camel Rolandos


 
wanna, thank you so much! love your outfit!



BellaShoes said:


> Oh dear *dezy*, you are fabulous!!! Your pregnancy has been nothing less than _'fashionista mommy' _from the start! You can do no wrong..


 
thank you my dear bella! 


jenaywins said:


> Adorbs as always!!!!
> 
> thanks J!
> 
> 
> 
> Get em girl!


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Today I went shopping. I can tell you I was the best dressed woman in CVS, lol. I had a funny (in retrospect) thing happen while there. I had to buy some cat litter and the woman put it in a plastic bag. When I went to pick it up it broke and hit the floor spilling its contents all over my new shoes. You should have seen me fishing cat litter out of my brand new bought on Black Friday at the CL store Proratas in Navy. The woman was asking if my foot was ok and I was like who cares about that, my shoes better be ok.  So this was the outfit I wore for errands and then dinner. The dress is DVF and the bag is RGH Balenciaga Town. I bought that on Black Friday as well. Decided that it might be nice to have a hands free option while shopping.



You look fantastic, Meg. Every time I try to snag that dress on sale, they are out of my size. *sigh* It is such a pretty frock.


----------



## BattyBugs

wannaprada said:


> Elsie: love the boots and the Chanel bag!!
> Aoqtpi: nothing like a stylish woman in the kitchen!
> Dezi: you look beautiful!! I hope your pregnancy is going well. While you anxiously await the new bundle of joy, take advantage of every chance you get to take a nap!
> Megt10: I hope the shoes are ok!
> Wore this to work today. Jcrew cardi, skirt; BR turtleneck; camel Rolandos



Wanna, I've missed your work outfits. You look great.


----------



## r6girl2005

Lovely Meg! What bag are you carrying?



megt10 said:


> Today I went shopping. I can tell you I was the best dressed woman in CVS, lol. I had a funny (in retrospect) thing happen while there. I had to buy some cat litter and the woman put it in a plastic bag. When I went to pick it up it broke and hit the floor spilling its contents all over my new shoes. You should have seen me fishing cat litter out of my brand new bought on Black Friday at the CL store Proratas in Navy. The woman was asking if my foot was ok and I was like who cares about that, my shoes better be ok.  So this was the outfit I wore for errands and then dinner. The dress is DVF and the bag is RGH Balenciaga Town. I bought that on Black Friday as well. Decided that it might be nice to have a hands free option while shopping.



Dezy, you are the best dressed pregnant woman! :worthy: I adore all your pregnancy outfits!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> They don't really show, but here are my ADs with my Thanksgiving outfit.
> Wearing DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini and black suede ADs.



I am digging purple paired with the camel color!



wannaprada said:


> Elsie: love the boots and the Chanel bag!!
> Aoqtpi: nothing like a stylish woman in the kitchen!
> Dezi: you look beautiful!! I hope your pregnancy is going well. While you anxiously await the new bundle of joy, take advantage of every chance you get to take a nap!
> Megt10: I hope the shoes are ok!
> Wore this to work today. Jcrew cardi, skirt; BR turtleneck; camel Rolandos


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Thank you for all of the kind words. And look at YOU! First, that kitchen shot made my morning and second, your blue dress is sooooo pretty. I am impressed, little mama!



Aww, thank you 




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Did you make this dress?? It's super fab!!! Love the back and the color!!
> You look great! Your LP with black spiked are TDF!



I did; it was my first attempt so I ran into waaayyy more problems than I expected; I was sewing it up until I had to go pick everyone up to leave  Thank you so much 




wannaprada said:


> Aoqtpi: nothing like a stylish woman in the kitchen!
> Wore this to work today. Jcrew cardi, skirt; BR turtleneck; camel Rolandos



Thank you  You look pretty darn fantastic yourself!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 

My purple ring is from Forever 21 btw.


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> You look fantastic, Meg. Every time I try to snag that dress on sale, they are out of my size. *sigh* It is such a pretty frock.


 Thanks so much Batty. I love the dress it is really comfortable and the print is pretty and unique.


r6girl2005 said:


> Lovely Meg! What bag are you carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> Dezy, you are the best dressed pregnant woman! :worthy: I adore all your pregnancy outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> I am digging purple paired with the camel color!


 Thank you R6girl, the bag is the Balenciaga Town in Coq with RGH. It has taken me a long time to get on board with the cross-body style but now that I have this bag I am finding it really convenient and comfortable.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday it was warm here in So Cal and so I pulled out one of my favorite summer skirts from BCBG and paired it with my Harletty suede boots a ruched Caslon top and a long sleeved shrug.


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfit, Meg. I love those boots. I tried them on, but they wouldn't go over my calves. I wish Msr made his boots for women with muscular/bigger calves.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> Cute outfit, Meg. I love those boots. I tried them on, but they wouldn't go over my calves.* I wish Msr made his boots for women with muscular/bigger calves.*



Word.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

cts900 said:


> Hey...I just call 'em like I see 'em, lovely lady .
> 
> I am pretty sure I have posted both of these dresses before...
> 
> and for our first holiday party of the season in Camel Patent VPs


 
from a size 16 to a former size 16-you look amazing lol congratulations! *contactin all your former SAs to have them send me the stuff you won't be buying anymore lol*



megt10 said:


> Today I went shopping. I can tell you I was the best dressed woman in CVS, lol. I had a funny (in retrospect) thing happen while there. I had to buy some cat litter and the woman put it in a plastic bag. When I went to pick it up it broke and hit the floor spilling its contents all over my new shoes. You should have seen me fishing cat litter out of my brand new bought on Black Friday at the CL store Proratas in Navy. The woman was asking if my foot was ok and I was like who cares about that, my shoes better be ok.  So this was the outfit I wore for errands and then dinner. The dress is DVF and the bag is RGH Balenciaga Town. I bought that on Black Friday as well. Decided that it might be nice to have a hands free option while shopping.


 
I love this story! and your new Proratas!



wannaprada said:


> Wore this to work today. Jcrew cardi, skirt; BR turtleneck; camel Rolandos


 
I love this outfit! It's so beautiful and fun but still work appropriate-you're channeling Mrs. ***** for me-a total winner!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> They don't really show, but here are my ADs with my Thanksgiving outfit.
> Wearing DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini and black suede ADs.


 
lookin' good momma! you've got that glow thing goin' on!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

r6girl2005 said:


> Dezy, you are the best dressed pregnant woman! :worthy: I adore all your pregnancy outfits!


 
that is such a nice compliment, thank you soooooo much!!!! 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was warm here in So Cal and so I pulled out one of my favorite summer skirts from BCBG and paired it with my Harletty suede boots a ruched Caslon top and a long sleeved shrug.


 
love these boots! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> lookin' good momma! you've got that glow thing goin' on!


 
thank you!!!!!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was warm here in So Cal and so I pulled out one of my favorite summer skirts from BCBG and paired it with my Harletty suede boots a ruched Caslon top and a long sleeved shrug.


 
The skirt is fabulous and your look so happy!  I love your photos. 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> from a size 16 to a former size 16-you look amazing lol congratulations! *contactin all your former SAs to have them send me the stuff you won't be buying anymore lol*


 
 You are too cute.  Thanks, hun.  I really appreciate the support and kind words.  I am happy in this body but have to say...I was pretty happy at a 16, too .


----------



## cts900

For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!

Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!
> 
> Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.



Adorable!!!


----------



## cts900

Jönathan;20446755 said:
			
		

> Adorable!!!


 
Thanks so much, babe.  Hahaha..I was just pm-ing you!


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!
> 
> Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.



Thank you, CTS! You are beautiful!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!
> 
> Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.



Hey pretty lady, you are looking fabulous as usual!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> They don't really show, but here are my ADs with my Thanksgiving outfit.
> Wearing DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini and black suede ADs.



BEAUT!!!! Your baby will be extremely proud to have such a yummy mummy!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!
> 
> Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.


 
Oh WOW. You seriously look just..... wow. Just wow.


----------



## chanel*liz

cts900 said:


> For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!
> 
> Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.


 

adorable!!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!
> 
> Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.



Oh my goodness you look amazing! I love when you post your outfits!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Cute outfit, Meg. I love those boots. I tried them on, but they wouldn't go over my calves. I wish Msr made his boots for women with muscular/bigger calves.


 Thanks Batty, I would love to have muscular calves. I have always had bird legs well at least calves even when I had thunder thighs.


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> from a size 16 to a former size 16-you look amazing lol congratulations! *contactin all your former SAs to have them send me the stuff you won't be buying anymore lol*
> 
> 
> 
> I love this story! and your new Proratas!
> 
> Thanks Choco. It was pretty funny in retrospect. I failed to mention when I bent over to fish the cat litter out of my shoes my new Balenciaga town slipped off my body and also landed in the cat litter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dezynrbaglaydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is such a nice compliment, thank you soooooo much!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love these boots!
> 
> Thanks so much Dezy.
> 
> 
> 
> cts900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is fabulous and your look so happy!  I love your photos.
> 
> 
> 
> You are too cute.  Thanks, hun.  I really appreciate the support and kind words.  I am happy in this body but have to say...I was pretty happy at a 16, too .
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that you would like the skirt CTS. It is so you, feminine with a bit of frill but not too much. I have had this skirt sized down 4 times because I refuse to get rid of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ilovemylilo

cts900 said:


> For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!
> 
> Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was warm here in So Cal and so I pulled out one of my favorite summer skirts from BCBG and paired it with my Harletty suede boots a ruched Caslon top and a long sleeved shrug.


 
Lovely outfit met!



cts900 said:


> For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!
> 
> Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.


Fabulous cts!  The skirt is great, I may have to hunt that one down!


----------



## wannaprada

Jeny, Dezy, Batty, R6, Aoqpti, Choco: 

Looking good Megt and Cts!


----------



## cts900

BattyBugs said:


> Thank you, CTS! You are beautiful!



So are you, *batty*. Thank you .



Dukeprincess said:


> Hey pretty lady, you are looking fabulous as usual!



*DUKE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I  you.



jenaywins said:


> Oh WOW. You seriously look just..... wow. Just wow.



You and me forever, babe :kiss:.



chanel*liz said:


> adorable!!



Thanks, sweetie.  I really appreciate that.



aoqtpi said:


> Oh my goodness you look amazing! I love when you post your outfits!



Aw, hun!  Thank you so much!  That makes me feel fabulous.  



megt10 said:


> I knew that you would like the skirt CTS. It is so you, feminine with a bit of frill but not too much. *I have had this skirt sized down 4 times because I refuse to get rid of it*.



I _totally_ understand that. 



ilovemylilo said:


>



So great to see you! Thanks .



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous cts!  The skirt is great, I may have to hunt that one down!



It pops up on the Garnet Hill website during the spring line.  I cannot remember the name but it is one of the easiest, breeziest skirts ever and I highly recommend it.  Thank you!


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> Jeny, Dezy, Batty, R6, Aoqpti, Choco:
> 
> Looking good Megt and Cts!



Thank you!


----------



## r6girl2005

Awe! CTS you are lovely 



cts900 said:


> For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!
> 
> Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!
> 
> Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.


 You really look beautiful CTS! Love the outfit.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Jeny, Dezy, Batty, R6, Aoqpti, Choco:
> 
> Looking good Megt and Cts!


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely outfit met!
> 
> 
> Fabulous cts! The skirt is great, I may have to hunt that one down!


 
Thank you so much ladies. You are both very kind.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> BEAUT!!!! Your baby will be extremely proud to have such a yummy mummy!


 
awwww thank you so much!!!


----------



## megt10

It was another warm day in So. Cal yesterday so I took advantage and wore one of my new DVF sale dresses with my Navy Proratas. The dress is bordering on too short for a woman of my age but it was just too warm to wear tights. The bag is NG.


----------



## beagly911

^^beautiful meg!  The DVF looks great, and I don't think it is too short.


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> It was another warm day in So. Cal yesterday so I took advantage and wore one of my new DVF sale dresses with my Navy Proratas. The dress is bordering on too short for a woman of my age but it was just too warm to wear tights. The bag is NG.



I have no idea what you mean, Meg. You are young enough to wear this dress and look great in it. (Now a woman of my age wearing spikes is another thing. lol)


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> It was another warm day in So. Cal yesterday so I took advantage and wore one of my new DVF sale dresses with my Navy Proratas. The dress is bordering on too short for a woman of my age but it was just too warm to wear tights. The bag is NG.


 
Love the look, *Meg*! The dress looks great on you!


----------



## Elsie87

Piros again today:












More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> It was another warm day in So. Cal yesterday so I took advantage and wore one of my new DVF sale dresses with my Navy Proratas. The dress is bordering on too short for a woman of my age but it was just too warm to wear tights. The bag is NG.



Cute! And your furbaby too!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Piros again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Piros!


----------



## BattyBugs

Running errands, but going nowhere special.

DVF top.
Lee jeans.
Nude Woodstock VPs.


----------



## aoqtpi

Elsie87 said:


> Piros again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the Piros and the accessories!


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> Running errands, but going nowhere special.
> 
> DVF top.
> Lee jeans.
> Nude Woodstock VPs.



You look great! Love that top on you!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Dezynrbaglaydee, you look so cute!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Elsie, loving the Piros on you!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> It was another warm day in So. Cal yesterday so I took advantage and wore one of my new DVF sale dresses with my Navy Proratas. The dress is bordering on too short for a woman of my age but it was just too warm to wear tights. The bag is NG.



Awesome!! Meg I love your style and your smile  always happy hehe
Your bag is so beautiful


----------



## fieryfashionist

Sadly, I can't even begin to keep up with this thread!  Went back a few pages, so if I missed you, I'm sorry! 

*cts *- Wow, you look amazing!  The work outfit is adorable and there's no way you didn't turn heads in that teal dress! 

*aoqtpi *- You MADE that dress?!  Wow.  You look fabulous and I LOVE the anthra glitter Ron Rons... and hey, being overdressed is waaaay better than being under dressed, esp when you look as great as you did! 

*dezy *- DVF twins!  You look fabulous... love how the mini complements the top so beautifully! 

*wanna *- Love the colors... beautiful outfit!! 

*meg* - Great way to get mileage out of lighter weight items... cute outfit and the boots are fab!!  Okay, no way in hell that dress is too short on you... you and those legs of yours could pull off any length! 

*Elsie *- You wear your Piros beautifully!!  Love both outfits!   F21 is one of my secrets, haha... get so many compliments on the fun, cheapie jewelry... love your ring!! 

*Batty *- Love that top and the entire outfit is so cute on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Apparently I was channeling Trinity from The Matrix, haha.  Wore my MBBs out for the first time and looooove 'em! 

DVF black beaded tunic (can't see), Alice + Olivia coat, Paige black leather front/ponte knit back leggings, Chanel black caviar Jumbo and my beloved MBBs!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Nude bianca


----------



## aoqtpi

fieryfashionist said:


> Sadly, I can't even begin to keep up with this thread!  Went back a few pages, so if I missed you, I'm sorry!
> 
> *aoqtpi *- You MADE that dress?!  Wow.  You look fabulous and I LOVE the anthra glitter Ron Rons... and hey, being overdressed is waaaay better than being under dressed, esp when you look as great as you did!



Thank you sweetie! 




fieryfashionist said:


> Apparently I was channeling Trinity from The Matrix, haha.  Wore my MBBs out for the first time and looooove 'em!
> 
> DVF black beaded tunic (can't see), Alice + Olivia coat, Paige black leather front/ponte knit back leggings, Chanel black caviar Jumbo and my beloved MBBs!!



Love! Aren't MBBs amazing?! For some reason I haven't paired mine with leather leggings yet; I'll def have to try that when the weather suits it! You look superb! I want your Chanel!



chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca



I love this look - it's very sexy sweet! Who makes that dress?


----------



## chanel*liz

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love! Aren't MBBs amazing?! For some reason I haven't paired mine with leather leggings yet; I'll def have to try that when the weather suits it! You look superb! I want your Chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this look - it's very sexy sweet! Who makes that dress?


 
thanks babe! it's express


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> You look great! Love that top on you!



 L!


----------



## BattyBugs

fieryfashionist said:


> Apparently I was channeling Trinity from The Matrix, haha.  Wore my MBBs out for the first time and looooove 'em!
> 
> DVF black beaded tunic (can't see), Alice + Olivia coat, Paige black leather front/ponte knit back leggings, Chanel black caviar Jumbo and my beloved MBBs!!



Love this look!

 Fiery!


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca



You look like a princess in your very ladylike dress, gorgeous Birken and the nude CLS, Liz.


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> For work today in brown Ron Ron 100s with a better picture of my hair down and straight for sweet *batty .* I am sure I have posted this before also...I think I need to go clothes shopping!
> 
> Cardi and blouse are BR, skirt is Garnet Hill, belt is Michael Kors.


 

I love this look *cts*!!!
The pleated skirt is great!!!


----------



## stilly

fieryfashionist said:


> Apparently I was channeling Trinity from The Matrix, haha.  Wore my MBBs out for the first time and looooove 'em!
> 
> DVF black beaded tunic (can't see), Alice + Olivia coat, Paige black leather front/ponte knit back leggings, Chanel black caviar Jumbo and my beloved MBBs!!


 
The leggings and MBBs look gorgeous together!!!


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca


 
You look amazing *chanel*liz*!!!
The whole outfit is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Declics to work today


----------



## bling*lover

chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca


 
WOW I love the whole outfit, but that Birkin is TDF!



stilly said:


> Declics to work today


 
Gorgeous outfit Stilly, you look lovely!


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> Declics to work today



Outstanding! I want to work there too!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> Declics to work today



Wow, way to work it, woman! Gorgeous!


----------



## Bruja

chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca



I love this look. You are seriously adorable!



stilly said:


> Declics to work today


I love your skirt! And Cl's too


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Apparently I was channeling Trinity from The Matrix, haha. Wore my MBBs out for the first time and looooove 'em!
> 
> DVF black beaded tunic (can't see), Alice + Olivia coat, Paige black leather front/ponte knit back leggings, Chanel black caviar Jumbo and my beloved MBBs!!


Great outfit for your MBB's!!



chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca


WOW, stunning as usual!!



stilly said:


> Declics to work today


 
Incredible..but I'm a true sucked for anything houndstooth!!!  So classic and timeless!!! (and brings me back to my childhood...long explination!)   Wish I could find that dress!!  Love IT!!!!!


----------



## Doglover1610

stilly said:


> Declics to work today



Great dress *stilly* - did you get this from Dillards? I have a similar looking dress


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> ^^beautiful meg! The DVF looks great, and I don't think it is too short.


 Aww thank you so much Beagly. You are always so nice to me and I really appreciate it!


BattyBugs said:


> I have no idea what you mean, Meg. You are young enough to wear this dress and look great in it. (Now a woman of my age wearing spikes is another thing. lol)


 LOL, thank you so much Batty, BTW, I WANT SPIKES TOO .


Elsie87 said:


> Love the look, *Meg*! The dress looks great on you!


 Elsie, thank you. 


aoqtpi said:


> Cute! And your furbaby too!


Yes my furbaby is the cutest part of my outfit for sure.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Awesome!! Meg I love your style and your smile  always happy hehe
> Your bag is so beautiful


thank you Crispedrosa. I really like the bag. I just wish it wasn't quite so big.



fieryfashionist said:


> Sadly, I can't even begin to keep up with this thread! Went back a few pages, so if I missed you, I'm sorry!
> 
> *cts *- Wow, you look amazing! The work outfit is adorable and there's no way you didn't turn heads in that teal dress!
> 
> *aoqtpi *- You MADE that dress?! Wow. You look fabulous and I LOVE the anthra glitter Ron Rons... and hey, being overdressed is waaaay better than being under dressed, esp when you look as great as you did!
> 
> *dezy *- DVF twins! You look fabulous... love how the mini complements the top so beautifully!
> 
> *wanna *- Love the colors... beautiful outfit!!
> 
> *meg* - Great way to get mileage out of lighter weight items... cute outfit and the boots are fab!! Okay, no way in hell that dress is too short on you... you and those legs of yours could pull off any length!
> 
> *Elsie *- You wear your Piros beautifully!! Love both outfits!  F21 is one of my secrets, haha... get so many compliments on the fun, cheapie jewelry... love your ring!!
> 
> *Batty *- Love that top and the entire outfit is so cute on you!


 Thank you aoqtpi! that was so nice of you to say.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Piros again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Love your style too Elsie! Totally adorable.


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Running errands, but going nowhere special.
> 
> DVF top.
> Lee jeans.
> Nude Woodstock VPs.


 Batty I love the top (of course) and the shoes are perfect.


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Running errands, but going nowhere special.
> 
> DVF top.
> Lee jeans.
> Nude Woodstock VPs.


 
What a great every day outfit!!!  I wish I could pair my CL's with such awesome casual outfits!!!


----------



## martinaa

chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca


 
Wow, love Your outfit! You look great.


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca



So cute!!!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> Declics to work today



Stilly, gorgeous! Love the houndstooth!


----------



## Rubyz

I wore them for this year's homecoming, paired with a french connection [I think...] bandage dress. 

It's funny, because I was seriously lemming for Herve Lecher, but when we went to try some dresses on in the store...none of them flatter my [overly curvy] body.

So, I vowed to myself...as soon as I hit my goal weight, I am getting an HL dress!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Rubyz said:


> I wore them for this year's homecoming, paired with a french connection [I think...] bandage dress.
> 
> It's funny, because I was seriously lemming for Herve Lecher, but when we went to try some dresses on in the store...none of them flatter my [overly curvy] body.
> 
> So, I vowed to myself...as soon as I hit my goal weight, I am getting an HL dress!!!



So pretty! I love the colour of your dress!

I didn't find HLs flattering either; the ones that fit on top wouldn't go down over my overly curvy bum haha.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LizzielovesCL said:


> Dezynrbaglaydee, you look so cute!!


 


fieryfashionist said:


> *dezy *- DVF twins! You look fabulous... love how the mini complements the top so beautifully!


 
thank you both so much!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

megt10 said:


> It was another warm day in So. Cal yesterday so I took advantage and wore one of my new DVF sale dresses with my Navy Proratas. The dress is bordering on too short for a woman of my age but it was just too warm to wear tights. The bag is NG.


 
meg you look fab! 



Elsie87 said:


> Piros again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
love! 



BattyBugs said:


> Running errands, but going nowhere special.
> 
> DVF top.
> Lee jeans.
> Nude Woodstock VPs.


 
very cute Batty!



fieryfashionist said:


> Apparently I was channeling Trinity from The Matrix, haha. Wore my MBBs out for the first time and looooove 'em!
> 
> DVF black beaded tunic (can't see), Alice + Olivia coat, Paige black leather front/ponte knit back leggings, Chanel black caviar Jumbo and my beloved MBBs!!


 
M, I adore this outfit!!!!



chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca


 
gorgeous!



stilly said:


> Declics to work today


 
so pretty stilly!



Rubyz said:


> I wore them for this year's homecoming, paired with a french connection [I think...] bandage dress.
> 
> It's funny, because I was seriously lemming for Herve Lecher, but when we went to try some dresses on in the store...none of them flatter my [overly curvy] body.
> 
> So, I vowed to myself...as soon as I hit my goal weight, I am getting an HL dress!!!


 
you look great!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> Declics to work today





stilly said:


> I love this look *cts*!!!
> The pleated skirt is great!!!



Thanks, sweetie.  I am obsessed with houdstooth!!!!!! That dress is my favorite on you that I have seen!!!!!



chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca



The front of this dress is so feminine and pretty .



fieryfashionist said:


> Apparently I was channeling Trinity from The Matrix, haha.  Wore my MBBs out for the first time and looooove 'em!
> 
> DVF black beaded tunic (can't see), Alice + Olivia coat, Paige black leather front/ponte knit back leggings, Chanel black caviar Jumbo and my beloved MBBs!!





fieryfashionist said:


> Sadly, I can't even begin to keep up with this thread!  Went back a few pages, so if I missed you, I'm sorry!
> 
> *cts *- Wow, you look amazing!  The work outfit is adorable and there's no way you didn't turn heads in that teal dress!



I am soooooooo happy to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for the compliments and WOW to your look.  Those leggings are flat out FIERCE! Hugs and kisses, beautiful.  



BattyBugs said:


> Running errands, but going nowhere special.
> 
> DVF top.
> Lee jeans.
> Nude Woodstock VPs.



This top has gorgeous colors, Bat!  I would chose that for you if I saw it in a store.  Perfect.



Elsie87 said:


> Piros again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Always chic and powerful.  I love your style.



megt10 said:


> It was another warm day in So. Cal yesterday so I took advantage and wore one of my new DVF sale dresses with my Navy Proratas. The dress is bordering on too short for a woman of my age but it was just too warm to wear tights. The bag is NG.





megt10 said:


> You really look beautiful CTS! Love the outfit.



Thank you, hun.  I really appreciate that and I continue to be deeply envious of your navy patent.  I think CL makes this better that anyone.  The dress/bag/shoe color combination is TDF!



r6girl2005 said:


> Awe! CTS you are lovely



What a treat!  Thanks so very, very much .


----------



## cts900

Rubyz said:


> I wore them for this year's homecoming, paired with a french connection [I think...] bandage dress.
> 
> It's funny, because I was seriously lemming for Herve Lecher, but when we went to try some dresses on in the store...none of them flatter my [overly curvy] body.
> 
> So, I vowed to myself...as soon as I hit my goal weight, I am getting an HL dress!!!



You look wonderful just as you are--_gorgeous_ curves, young lady!


----------



## cts900

Today is supposed to be the last lovely SoCal day for awhile so I took advantage with open toes....the dress is from Anthropologie and I know the photo is cruddy but it is a deep eggplant color.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Today is supposed to be the last lovely SoCal day for awhile so I took advantage with open toes....the dress is from Anthropologie and I know the photo is cruddy but it is a deep eggplant color.


 You look adorable not to mention thin! I always love your pics C.


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Today is supposed to be the last lovely SoCal day for awhile so I took advantage with open toes....the dress is from Anthropologie and I know the photo is cruddy but it is a deep eggplant color.



Lovely! Such a pretty woman in such a pretty colour!

And jealous that you can wear VPs still - I've been in Uggs and fur for what seems like forever.  I should have booked a vacay to Cali for the winter break!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Today is supposed to be the last lovely SoCal day for awhile so I took advantage with open toes....the dress is from Anthropologie and I know the photo is cruddy but it is a deep eggplant color.



*C,  *Super Cute!


----------



## Lola.Coco

You ALL are so cute!! This inspires me to start taking photos of my outfits and start sharing too!! I am silly and often feel like an outfit has gone to waste if it's not documented in a photo...so this is a great solution


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> What a great every day outfit!!!  I wish I could pair my CL's with such awesome casual outfits!!!


 I know what you mean. I get inspired by the ladies here. Today I have 2 looks inspired by Batty and Elsie. The first is my attempt at casual (it is all relative, lol) The cords are Current Elliot, sweater is Saks brand cashmere. The belt is Berge from Gilt. The shoes are MBP and the bag is my latest purchase during Nordstrom 10 point event. It arrived yesterday. The second look is all the same stuff but the leopard trench is Rebecca Taylor from ebay.


----------



## megt10

Rubyz said:


> I wore them for this year's homecoming, paired with a french connection [I think...] bandage dress.
> 
> It's funny, because I was seriously lemming for Herve Lecher, but when we went to try some dresses on in the store...none of them flatter my [overly curvy] body.
> 
> So, I vowed to myself...as soon as I hit my goal weight, I am getting an HL dress!!!


 You look beautiful just the way you are and I love the color of your dress.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Apparently I was channeling Trinity from The Matrix, haha.  Wore my MBBs out for the first time and looooove 'em!
> 
> DVF black beaded tunic (can't see), Alice + Olivia coat, Paige black leather front/ponte knit back leggings, Chanel black caviar Jumbo and my beloved MBBs!!


 Fiery you are totally HOT! Love the outfit.


----------



## Jönathan

megt10 said:


> I know what you mean. I get inspired by the ladies here. Today I have 2 looks inspired by Batty and Elsie. The first is my attempt at casual (it is all relative, lol) The cords are Current Elliot, sweater is Saks brand cashmere. The belt is Berge from Gilt. The shoes are MBP and the bag is my latest purchase during Nordstrom 10 point event. It arrived yesterday. The second look is all the same stuff but the leopard trench is Rebecca Taylor from ebay.



Meg you look great!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca


 
Sigh, so gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Jönathan;20462355 said:
			
		

> Meg you look great!


 Thank you Jonathan .


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> Today is supposed to be the last lovely SoCal day for awhile so I took advantage with open toes....the dress is from Anthropologie and I know the photo is cruddy but it is a deep eggplant color.



Your body too fabulous and you are too beautiful to be covered in that dress, let's see some HL on you hotness!   




megt10 said:


> I know what you mean. I get inspired by the ladies here. Today I have 2 looks inspired by Batty and Elsie. The first is my attempt at casual (it is all relative, lol) The cords are Current Elliot, sweater is Saks brand cashmere. The belt is Berge from Gilt. The shoes are MBP and the bag is my latest purchase during Nordstrom 10 point event. It arrived yesterday. The second look is all the same stuff but the leopard trench is Rebecca Taylor from ebay.



You look great *meg*, and if you ever come to DC, I am stealing your GST.  That is all.


----------



## wannaprada

Megt: the DVF dress was not too short! Stop it! 
Elsie: can't go wrong with the Piros!
Batty: Nice comfy outfit!
Fiery: looking fierce Fiery!
Chanel: I may have to give up Louboutins next year in order to get me a Birkin! You're working this entire outfit! You go girl!
Stilly: great outfit!
Rubyz: embrace those curves, don't curse them! 
Cts: gorgeous as usual!


----------



## wannaprada

Here I am wearing a Jcrew cardi (I have them in nearly every color), Carolina Herrera dress, Kenneth Jay Lane pin and my Super Ts. Sorry for the crappy big pics.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Today is supposed to be the last lovely SoCal day for awhile so I took advantage with open toes....the dress is from Anthropologie and I know the photo is cruddy but it is a deep eggplant color.



This dress fits you so well. I love this look, and I love that you went with camel instead of a dark coloured shoe. Tres chic, my love.


----------



## beagly911

Rubyz said:


> I wore them for this year's homecoming, paired with a french connection [I think...] bandage dress.
> 
> It's funny, because I was seriously lemming for Herve Lecher, but when we went to try some dresses on in the store...none of them flatter my [overly curvy] body.
> 
> So, I vowed to myself...as soon as I hit my goal weight, I am getting an HL dress!!!


 Lovely, you look fabulous!


cts900 said:


> Today is supposed to be the last lovely SoCal day for awhile so I took advantage with open toes....the dress is from Anthropologie and I know the photo is cruddy but it is a deep eggplant color.


Very nice cts, I love the deep rich color with the nudes!



megt10 said:


> I know what you mean. I get inspired by the ladies here. Today I have 2 looks inspired by Batty and Elsie. The first is my attempt at casual (it is all relative, lol) The cords are Current Elliot, sweater is Saks brand cashmere. The belt is Berge from Gilt. The shoes are MBP and the bag is my latest purchase during Nordstrom 10 point event. It arrived yesterday. The second look is all the same stuff but the leopard trench is Rebecca Taylor from ebay.


 I love both outfits!!


wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing a Jcrew cardi (I have them in nearly every color), Carolina Herrera dress, Kenneth Jay Lane pin and my Super Ts. Sorry for the crappy big pics.


 You look wonderful wanna!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Your body too fabulous and you are too beautiful to be covered in that dress, let's see some HL on you hotness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great *meg*, and if you ever come to DC, I am stealing your GST. That is all.


 
Lol Duke, guess I will have to wear a different bag next time I am in DC.



wannaprada said:


> Megt: the DVF dress was not too short! Stop it!
> Elsie: can't go wrong with the Piros!
> Batty: Nice comfy outfit!
> Fiery: looking fierce Fiery!
> Chanel: I may have to give up Louboutins next year in order to get me a Birkin! You're working this entire outfit! You go girl!
> Stilly: great outfit!
> Rubyz: embrace those curves, don't curse them!
> Cts: gorgeous as usual!


 Thank you Wannaprada. I am just really aware these days for some reason, which I guess is a good thing .


beagly911 said:


> Lovely, you look fabulous!
> 
> Very nice cts, I love the deep rich color with the nudes!
> 
> 
> I love both outfits!!
> 
> You look wonderful wanna!


 Thanks my friend, you are always so kind.


----------



## Elsie87

cts900 said:


> Today is supposed to be the last lovely SoCal day for awhile so I took advantage with open toes....the dress is from Anthropologie and I know the photo is cruddy but it is a deep eggplant color.


 
Adorable dress; you look great! 



megt10 said:


> I know what you mean. I get inspired by the ladies here. *Today I have 2 looks inspired by Batty and Elsie.* The first is my attempt at casual (it is all relative, lol) The cords are Current Elliot, sweater is Saks brand cashmere. The belt is Berge from Gilt. The shoes are MBP and the bag is my latest purchase during Nordstrom 10 point event. It arrived yesterday. The second look is all the same stuff but the leopard trench is Rebecca Taylor from ebay.


 
I'm so flattered!  You look fab as always! 



wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing a Jcrew cardi (I have them in nearly every color), Carolina Herrera dress, Kenneth Jay Lane pin and my Super Ts. Sorry for the crappy big pics.


 
Beautiful; love the entire look!


----------



## Elsie87

Goa lamé Simples today:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Great outfit Elsie!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing a Jcrew cardi (I have them in nearly every color), Carolina Herrera dress, Kenneth Jay Lane pin and my Super Ts. Sorry for the crappy big pics.



You look great!




megt10 said:


> I know what you mean. I get inspired by the ladies here. Today I have 2 looks inspired by Batty and Elsie. The first is my attempt at casual (it is all relative, lol) The cords are Current Elliot, sweater is Saks brand cashmere. The belt is Berge from Gilt. The shoes are MBP and the bag is my latest purchase during Nordstrom 10 point event. It arrived yesterday. The second look is all the same stuff but the leopard trench is Rebecca Taylor from ebay.



Great casual looks! I love the red GST!




Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Wow, I love your top!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Adorable dress; you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so flattered!  You look fab as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful; love the entire look!


 


Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Thank you Elsie and I have to say you look FABULOUS! You know I love your bag  I love the shoes with the outfit nice contrast. Now where did you get that top I love it, lol. Must hunt it down .


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual looks! I love the red GST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I love your top!


 Thanks so much aoqtpi! I love the red of the GST too. I think I am going to get a lot of wear out of this bag.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing a Jcrew cardi (I have them in nearly every color), Carolina Herrera dress, Kenneth Jay Lane pin and my Super Ts. Sorry for the crappy big pics.


 Wow Wanna I love everything about this outfit. You look so chic and that cobalt blue is such a beautiful color and looks fantastic on you.


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much aoqtpi! I love the red of the GST too. I think I am going to get a lot of wear out of this bag.



How is it to carry, weight-wise? I've heard it's rather heavy.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> How is it to carry, weight-wise? I've heard it's rather heavy.


 It is heavier than I thought it would be for sure. Still the weight distribution is good so it isn't bad. I have a lot of other bags that are heavier.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Nude bianca



Liz  love your entire outfit, but specially your dress  love it!


----------



## Elsie87

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Great outfit Elsie!!!


 


aoqtpi said:


> You look great!
> 
> Great casual looks! I love the red GST!
> 
> Wow, I love your top!


 


megt10 said:


> Thank you Elsie and I have to say you look FABULOUS! You know I love your bag  I love the shoes with the outfit nice contrast. Now where did you get that top I love it, lol. Must hunt it down .


 
Thank you, ladies! 

*Meg*: Got the top a few years ago at H&M, so it's sadly no longer available...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Not really a great photo but figured oh well... haven't posted a photo in a while.

Ann Taylor Loft Top
William Rast Jeans
Hermes Scarf and Bangle
Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass


----------



## megt10

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not really a great photo but figured oh well... haven't posted a photo in a while.
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft Top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf and Bangle
> Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass


 Really cute outfit, love the scarf with it.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Meg*: Got the top a few years ago at H&M, so it's sadly no longer available...


 Well it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> Lovely! Such a pretty woman in such a pretty colour!
> 
> And jealous that you can wear VPs still - I've been in Uggs and fur for what seems like forever.  I should have booked a vacay to Cali for the winter break!


 
You should have! Come on down anytime, little lady! Thank you .




			
				Jönathan;20461981 said:
			
		

> *C, *Super Cute!


 
Thank you, sweetie. 



megt10 said:


> I know what you mean. I get inspired by the ladies here. Today I have 2 looks inspired by Batty and Elsie. The first is my attempt at casual (it is all relative, lol) The cords are Current Elliot, sweater is Saks brand cashmere. The belt is Berge from Gilt. The shoes are MBP and the bag is my latest purchase during Nordstrom 10 point event. It arrived yesterday. The second look is all the same stuff but the leopard trench is Rebecca Taylor from ebay.


 
Thank you for the kind words, Meg. I soooo appreciate that you rock both the sky high and lower heels. You look lovely in red and the trench is amazing on you! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Your body too fabulous and you are too beautiful to be covered in that dress, let's see some HL on you hotness!


 
Hi mama. Thank you. I cannot yet see myself in HL_ but_ I am trying slowly to get my mind to catch up to my body.



wannaprada said:


> Cts: gorgeous as usual!


 


wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing a Jcrew cardi (I have them in nearly every color), Carolina Herrera dress, Kenneth Jay Lane pin and my Super Ts. Sorry for the crappy big pics.


 
Thank you for being so sweet. And you look FAB in that color. I adore your pin also. You always have such fantastic accessories. 



jenaywins said:


> This dress fits you so well. I love this look, and I love that you went with camel instead of a dark coloured shoe. Tres chic, my love.


 
I am so complimented, my love. Thank you . 



beagly911 said:


> Very nice cts, I love the deep rich color with the nudes!


 
Thank you very much, dear.



Elsie87 said:


> Adorable dress; you look great!


 
Thanks so much! I am way into stripes and that top is incredibly flattering on you. Goregous. 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not really a great photo but figured oh well... haven't posted a photo in a while.
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft Top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf and Bangle
> Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass


 
You are perfection.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not really a great photo but figured oh well... haven't posted a photo in a while.
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft Top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf and Bangle
> Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass



this outfit is lovely! i wish i could see everything more up close, the scarf and the bangle and your CL's are gorgeous.


----------



## wannaprada

*Elsie and naked*:  love the outfits ladies!
beagly, elsie, aoqtpi, megt10, cts:  
Here I am today in yet another Jcrew cardigan (since switching from a trial attorney to a corporate attorney, I've pretty much abandoned the suits except when necessary), jcrew scarf, pants and my leopard Open Clic. Excuse my messy closet and the bathroom pic.  Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## aoqtpi

wannaprada said:


> *Elsie and naked*:  love the outfits ladies!
> beagly, elsie, aoqtpi, megt10, cts:
> Here I am today in yet another Jcrew cardigan (since switching from a trial attorney to a corporate attorney, I've pretty much abandoned the suits except when necessary), jcrew scarf, pants and my leopard Open Clic. Excuse my messy closet and the bathroom pic.  Have a great weekend ladies!



I didn't know you could dress so fun as a corporate attorney! I'm only in 1L, but I think I want to practice corporate and/or fashion law once I graduate, and your wonderful outfits have made a strong argument in that direction  I love the colour and leopard!


----------



## wannaprada

aoqtpi said:


> I didn't know you could dress so fun as a corporate attorney! I'm only in 1L, but I think I want to practice corporate and/or fashion law once I graduate, and your wonderful outfits have made a strong argument in that direction  I love the colour and leopard!


 
Thanks aoqtpi!  Lucky for me, the primary dress code for my company is business casual with casual dress allowed on Fridays, so I take the opportunity to push the envelope just a tad when it comes to the wardrobe and the shoes.   Good luck with law school!


----------



## kat99

From my blog today, black patent Decolletes:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you for the comments ladies!!

*Kat* - you look increadible! Nice to see you posting over here!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kat99 said:


> From my blog today, black patent Decolletes:



Very cute!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> *Elsie and naked*:  love the outfits ladies!
> beagly, elsie, aoqtpi, megt10, cts:
> Here I am today in yet another Jcrew cardigan (since switching from a trial attorney to a corporate attorney, I've pretty much abandoned the suits except when necessary), jcrew scarf, pants and my leopard Open Clic. Excuse my messy closet and the bathroom pic.  Have a great weekend ladies!



Great outfit! Love the combination


----------



## Jönathan

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not really a great photo but figured oh well... haven't posted a photo in a while.
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft Top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf and Bangle
> Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass




Super cute outfit!  

I really love your hair in this pic!

Adorable!


----------



## Jönathan

kat99 said:


> From my blog today, black patent Decolletes:



Kat, 

Great outfit! The Decolletes are a classic!


----------



## Jönathan

wannaprada said:


> *Elsie and naked*:  love the outfits ladies!
> beagly, elsie, aoqtpi, megt10, cts:
> Here I am today in yet another Jcrew cardigan (since switching from a trial attorney to a corporate attorney, I've pretty much abandoned the suits except when necessary), jcrew scarf, pants and my leopard Open Clic. Excuse my messy closet and the bathroom pic.  Have a great weekend ladies!



wanna, 

What a great look!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not really a great photo but figured oh well... haven't posted a photo in a while.
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft Top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf and Bangle
> Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass



Oh Damn!! I love your shoes!


----------



## bn999

wannaprada said:


> *Elsie and naked*:  love the outfits ladies!
> beagly, elsie, aoqtpi, megt10, cts:
> Here I am today in yet another Jcrew cardigan (since switching from a trial attorney to a corporate attorney, I've pretty much abandoned the suits except when necessary), jcrew scarf, pants and my leopard Open Clic. Excuse my messy closet and the bathroom pic.  Have a great weekend ladies!



I am loving the color combo girl, you rock!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

bling*lover said:


> WOW I love the whole outfit, but that Birkin is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit Stilly, you look lovely!


 


shaggy360 said:


> Outstanding! I want to work there too!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Wow, way to work it, woman! Gorgeous!


 


Bruja said:


> I love this look. You are seriously adorable!
> 
> 
> I love your skirt! And Cl's too


 


beagly911 said:


> Great outfit for your MBB's!!
> 
> 
> WOW, stunning as usual!!
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible..but I'm a true sucked for anything houndstooth!!!  So classic and timeless!!! (and brings me back to my childhood...long explination!)   Wish I could find that dress!!  Love IT!!!!!


 


Doglover1610 said:


> Great dress *stilly* - did you get this from Dillards? I have a similar looking dress


 



			
				Jönathan;20458239 said:
			
		

> Stilly, gorgeous! Love the houndstooth!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> meg you look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> love!
> 
> 
> 
> very cute Batty!
> 
> 
> 
> M, I adore this outfit!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!


 


cts900 said:


> Thanks, sweetie.  I am obsessed with houdstooth!!!!!! That dress is my favorite on you that I have seen!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The front of this dress is so feminine and pretty .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am soooooooo happy to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for the compliments and WOW to your look.  Those leggings are flat out FIERCE! Hugs and kisses, beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> This top has gorgeous colors, Bat!  I would chose that for you if I saw it in a store.  Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Always chic and powerful.  I love your style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, hun.  I really appreciate that and I continue to be deeply envious of your navy patent.  I think CL makes this better that anyone.  The dress/bag/shoe color combination is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> What a treat!  Thanks so very, very much .


 


wannaprada said:


> Megt: the DVF dress was not too short! Stop it!
> Elsie: can't go wrong with the Piros!
> Batty: Nice comfy outfit!
> Fiery: looking fierce Fiery!
> Chanel: I may have to give up Louboutins next year in order to get me a Birkin! You're working this entire outfit! You go girl!
> Stilly: great outfit!
> Rubyz: embrace those curves, don't curse them!
> Cts: gorgeous as usual!


 

Thanks so much *bling*lover, shaggy, aoqtpi, Bruja, beagly, Jonathan, dezy, cts & wannaprada*!!!


----------



## stilly

Doglover1610 said:


> Great dress *stilly* - did you get this from Dillards? I have a similar looking dress


 
Thanks so much *Doglover*!!!

Its a Jessica Simpson dress I picked up online last year.
It wasn't very expensive as I recall.
Dillards probably carries it.


----------



## AEGIS

you have such a great ease with your style.  you never look like you're trying too hard.  




kat99 said:


> From my blog today, black patent Decolletes:


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not really a great photo but figured oh well... haven't posted a photo in a while.
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft Top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf and Bangle
> Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass



Stunning outfit on a beautiful girl  I adore your style!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> *Elsie and naked*: love the outfits ladies!
> beagly, elsie, aoqtpi, megt10, cts:
> Here I am today in yet another Jcrew cardigan (since switching from a trial attorney to a corporate attorney, I've pretty much abandoned the suits except when necessary), jcrew scarf, pants and my leopard Open Clic. Excuse my messy closet and the bathroom pic. Have a great weekend ladies!


What a great Friday outfit!!!  Casual Friday has a new benchmark!



kat99 said:


> From my blog today, black patent Decolletes:


Wonderful outfit, the jacket is great...hmm blog time to get the info!


----------



## chanel*liz

Salvatore ferragamo dress, nude maggie


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not really a great photo but figured oh well... haven't posted a photo in a while.
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft Top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf and Bangle
> Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass


I LOVE this look!  You manage to make this look casual but so classy and chic!


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> Salvatore ferragamo dress, nude maggie


WOW, lovely liz!!


----------



## BattyBugs

wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing a Jcrew cardi (I have them in nearly every color), Carolina Herrera dress, Kenneth Jay Lane pin and my Super Ts. Sorry for the crappy big pics.



Nice work look, Wanna.


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Batty I love the top (of course) and the shoes are perfect.





beagly911 said:


> What a great every day outfit!!!  I wish I could pair my CL's with such awesome casual outfits!!!



 both! I like these jeans, but they tend to stretch too much and end up not looking as nice as when I start out. I'm still a wreck, since I'm still in the post surgery, no makeup and no water in the eye stage. I'll be happy to get the all-clear next week. I miss my mascara!


----------



## BattyBugs

Rubyz said:


> I wore them for this year's homecoming, paired with a french connection [I think...] bandage dress.
> 
> It's funny, because I was seriously lemming for Herve Lecher, but when we went to try some dresses on in the store...none of them flatter my [overly curvy] body.
> 
> So, I vowed to myself...as soon as I hit my goal weight, I am getting an HL dress!!!



This color is perfect for you.



cts900 said:


> Today is supposed to be the last lovely SoCal day for awhile so I took advantage with open toes....the dress is from Anthropologie and I know the photo is cruddy but it is a deep eggplant color.



I love this dress, you hotty you.



megt10 said:


> I know what you mean. I get inspired by the ladies here. Today I have 2 looks inspired by Batty and Elsie. The first is my attempt at casual (it is all relative, lol) The cords are Current Elliot, sweater is Saks brand cashmere. The belt is Berge from Gilt. The shoes are MBP and the bag is my latest purchase during Nordstrom 10 point event. It arrived yesterday. The second look is all the same stuff but the leopard trench is Rebecca Taylor from ebay.



You look great, shoe twin!



Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I really like this top.



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not really a great photo but figured oh well... haven't posted a photo in a while.
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft Top
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf and Bangle
> Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass



Very stylish, Naked.


----------



## BattyBugs

wannaprada said:


> *Elsie and naked*:  love the outfits ladies!
> beagly, elsie, aoqtpi, megt10, cts:
> Here I am today in yet another Jcrew cardigan (since switching from a trial attorney to a corporate attorney, I've pretty much abandoned the suits except when necessary), jcrew scarf, pants and my leopard Open Clic. Excuse my messy closet and the bathroom pic.  Have a great weekend ladies!



I like the leopard, Wanna. It's the perfect amount for your outfit.



kat99 said:


> From my blog today, black patent Decolletes:



Nice, casual look.


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> Salvatore ferragamo dress, nude maggie



Love the dress, Liz.


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> Salvatore ferragamo dress, nude maggie



So pretty! Love the double *H*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Dezy, CTS, Wanna.

If I missed anyone, I apologize. I have been busy with my grandson and got behind again.


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> both! I like these jeans, but they tend to stretch too much and end up not looking as nice as when I start out. I'm still a wreck, since I'm still in the post surgery, no makeup and no water in the eye stage. I'll be happy to get the all-clear next week. I miss my mascara!


 You look great but I sooooo understand the mascara thing...my minimum is Oil of Oley tinted moisturizer and mascara...I'd be lost without my mascara!!  I hope you get the all-clear next week!!! and more imortant the eye sight is better after the surgery!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!

first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.





next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.





and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.



I have no words - all amazing outfits! And OMG those LPs - how they sparkle and shine!


----------



## aoqtpi

My outfit pales in comparison to yours, *J*!

Taking my first Bal out on her maiden voyage:

















Snow melted so I could wear my VPs for the walk from my car to the door - hopefully we won't see snow again for a while!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.



you look fab


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

aoqtpi said:


> My outfit pales in comparison to yours, *J*!
> 
> Taking my first Bal out on her maiden voyage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow melted so I could wear my VPs for the walk from my car to the door - hopefully we won't see snow again for a while!




you are crazy!! i like your outfit more than mine. truth be told, sometimes i have a hard time optimizing the whole combo, like someone else would come in my closet and probably choose a better combo for me than i do. I love your new Bal!! This is such a gorgeous fall out, I love how all the colors go together so perfectly  and i super-love the scarf, i only have one scarf and you are inspiring me to branch out...


----------



## stilly

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.


 
I love the outfits!!!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bruja

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.


Gorgeous! I love your LP Spikes


----------



## Bruja

aoqtpi said:


> My outfit pales in comparison to yours, *J*!
> 
> Taking my first Bal out on her maiden voyage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow melted so I could wear my VPs for the walk from my car to the door - hopefully we won't see snow again for a while!


Don't be silly, your outfit is great


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.



Perfect holiday outfits!


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> My outfit pales in comparison to yours, *J*!
> 
> Taking my first Bal out on her maiden voyage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow melted so I could wear my VPs for the walk from my car to the door - hopefully we won't see snow again for a while!



Very cute, casual looks, L.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang!!!!!!! Love the outfits


----------



## martinaa

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.



Your outfits are... wow, they are all great! You look faboulous!



aoqtpi said:


> My outfit pales in comparison to yours, *J*!
> 
> Taking my first Bal out on her maiden voyage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow melted so I could wear my VPs for the walk from my car to the door - hopefully we won't see snow again for a while!



Great outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.



LG, thanks for posting honey  love all your outfits, you look super fab


----------



## Elsie87

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.


 
You look amazing! 



aoqtpi said:


> My outfit pales in comparison to yours, *J*!
> 
> Taking my first Bal out on her maiden voyage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow melted so I could wear my VPs for the walk from my car to the door - hopefully we won't see snow again for a while!


 
Cute look! Love the scarf!


----------



## Elsie87

Wore my *blue glittart VPs* to a gala last night. Dress is Halston Heritage. 






















Had a blast! 

More pics (including one of my make-up) and details in my blog!


----------



## Flip88

Such style.  I adore that Gucci bag 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.


----------



## amorris

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.



I love that Chanel Flap and OMG that lady peep spikess  !!!!!


----------



## amorris

aoqtpi said:


> My outfit pales in comparison to yours, *J*!
> 
> Taking my first Bal out on her maiden voyage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow melted so I could wear my VPs for the walk from my car to the door - hopefully we won't see snow again for a while!



Love those Nude VPs!!! x


----------



## amorris

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *blue glittart VPs* to a gala last night. Dress is Halston Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a blast!
> 
> More pics (including one of my make-up) and details in my blog!



Love that colour of the dress!!! xx


----------



## amorris

This afternoon at a friend's wedding luncheon. Not too formal so decided to lay off the 140/150s - and took my Pigalle Plato for a walk...


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> *Elsie and naked*:  love the outfits ladies!
> beagly, elsie, aoqtpi, megt10, cts:
> Here I am today in yet another Jcrew cardigan (since switching from a trial attorney to a corporate attorney, I've pretty much abandoned the suits except when necessary), jcrew scarf, pants and my leopard Open Clic. Excuse my messy closet and the bathroom pic.  Have a great weekend ladies!


 You look fantastic Wanna! I love the shoes and scarf with the outfit.


----------



## megt10

kat99 said:


> From my blog today, black patent Decolletes:


 I love your look here. I especially like the pop of color of the blouse under the blazer.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Salvatore ferragamo dress, nude maggie


 Perfection Liz, I love that dress it is gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.


 Every outfit is stunning on you. You have such flair. I love the last pic the best with your little dog looking up at you.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> My outfit pales in comparison to yours, *J*!
> 
> Taking my first Bal out on her maiden voyage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow melted so I could wear my VPs for the walk from my car to the door - hopefully we won't see snow again for a while!


 You look awesome. Congrats on the Balenciaga.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *blue glittart VPs* to a gala last night. Dress is Halston Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a blast!
> 
> More pics (including one of my make-up) and details in my blog!


 Gorgeous! I love the color of your dress and it looks beautiful on you. I am glad you had fun!


----------



## megt10

amorris said:


> This afternoon at a friend's wedding luncheon. Not too formal so decided to lay off the 140/150s - and took my Pigalle Plato for a walk...


 You look beautiful and I love the shoes on you.


----------



## megt10

Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, shoes MBB and the bag Valentino Rockstud


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, shoes MBB and the bag Valentino Rockstud



OMG, Meg you look wonderful in your DVF Traffic Rose and your MBBs.  I'm so jealous that is how the Traffic Rose should look on and not how I look in mine. I ended up taking mine back and I'm still looking for this dress in a size bigger.


----------



## wannaprada

Thank you *Crisp, Jonathan, bn999, Beagly, batty, and Megt10*!
*Kat*, you look great. I just love that bag!
*Chanel*, nice as usual!
*Lamborghinigirl*: great outfits! Love that Gucci bag!
*Aoqpti*: I wish I could have dressed as nice as you do while in law school! 
*Elsie*: you looked amazing!
*Megt10*: You are a great rep for DVF! The dress and shoe combo is perfect!
*Amorris*: love the Pigalle's!


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> OMG, Meg you look wonderful in your DVF Traffic Rose and your MBBs.  I'm so jealous that is how the Traffic Rose should look on and not how I look in mine. I ended up taking mine back and I'm still looking for this dress in a size bigger.


 Thanks Mittens, honestly I loved the way yours fit. A much sexier look. I always size up 1 size in DVF wrap dresses.


wannaprada said:


> Thank you *Crisp, Jonathan, bn999, Beagly, batty, and Megt10*!
> *Kat*, you look great. I just love that bag!
> *Chanel*, nice as usual!
> *Lamborghinigirl*: great outfits! Love that Gucci bag!
> *Aoqpti*: I wish I could have dressed as nice as you do while in law school!
> *Elsie*: you looked amazing!
> *Megt10*: You are a great rep for DVF! The dress and shoe combo is perfect!
> *Amorris*: love the Pigalle's!


 Thank you Wanna, what I say I do love DVF. In fact DVF dresses is what led me to CL shoes. It seems the perfect complement.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you for the kind comments on my outfit ladies!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, shoes MBB and the bag Valentino Rockstud



love your outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

amorris said:


> This afternoon at a friend's wedding luncheon. Not too formal so decided to lay off the 140/150s - and took my Pigalle Plato for a walk...



you look like a model  hehe, we are shoe twin  P plato looks perfect on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Mittens34 said:


> OMG, Meg you look wonderful in your DVF Traffic Rose and your MBBs.  I'm so jealous that is how the Traffic Rose should look on and not how I look in mine. I ended up taking mine back and I'm still looking for this dress in a size bigger.



Awe! Another beautiful outfit!!  

btw, you got a perfect body!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> you look fab



thanks love!!



stilly said:


> I love the outfits!!!
> You look gorgeous!!!



stilly, that is so sweet of you to say!!



Bruja said:


> Gorgeous! I love your LP Spikes



thanks! they are kind of outside my comfort zone... i think they will stand out even more with a black sparkly cocktail dress instead of jeans, but it is just so cold outside right now! 



BattyBugs said:


> Perfect holiday outfits!



thank you! i was wildly overdressed on both occasions... i had no idea it was a really casual thanksgiving.



dirtyaddiction said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang!!!!!!! Love the outfits



haha thank you!!! 



martinaa said:


> Your outfits are... wow, they are all great! You look faboulous!



thanks 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> LG, thanks for posting honey  love all your outfits, you look super fab



of course!! no problem


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Elsie87 said:


> You look amazing!



Thanks Elsie!! Nothing compared to that stunning Halston dress... I got chills from that last photo!! You are an amazing photographer and have the most amazing style 



Flip88 said:


> Such style.  I adore that Gucci bag



Thanks!! I have gotten such good use out of it already. It was the best airplane bag.



amorris said:


> I love that Chanel Flap and OMG that lady peep spikess  !!!!!



Thanks love!! That is so kind of you to say. I think this is the first pair of non-strass shoes I love looking at all day LOL



megt10 said:


> Every outfit is stunning on you. You have such flair. I love the last pic the best with your little dog looking up at you.



Meg you are so sweet. I love that photo too!! Any photo with Misto in it is better I think 



wannaprada said:


> *Lamborghinigirl*: great outfits! Love that Gucci bag!




Thanks!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *blue glittart VPs* to a gala last night. Dress is Halston Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a blast!
> 
> More pics (including one of my make-up) and details in my blog!


 
what a fabulous dress and ensemble!!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.


 
 i love how much you sparkle! Loving all the ensembles and the gold lady peep spikes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ladies ... I'm wondering if you could give me some opinions on this coat. This is my first fur coat and while I love the snugglyness of it I'm unsure of the fit. I'm not used to wearing very swingy jackets but I'm wondering if you all could give me some opinions. Keep ... or send back? 

(sorry for the bathroom shot ... I had the best lighting in there)
(also ... the shoes aren't CL .. they're Valentino) sorry!


----------



## Doglover1610

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Doglover*!!!
> 
> Its a Jessica Simpson dress I picked up online last year.
> It wasn't very expensive as I recall.
> Dillards probably carries it.



Mine is Jessica Howard - bought it online at Dillards a few weeks ago


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you are crazy!! i like your outfit more than mine. truth be told, sometimes i have a hard time optimizing the whole combo, like someone else would come in my closet and probably choose a better combo for me than i do. I love your new Bal!! This is such a gorgeous fall out, I love how all the colors go together so perfectly  and i super-love the scarf, i only have one scarf and you are inspiring me to branch out...



I love how glam your outfits are  Thanks; I was worried I was wearing too many colours  I am addicted to leopard scarves lately. I may have too many... 







Bruja said:


> Don't be silly, your outfit is great



Thank you!




BattyBugs said:


> Very cute, casual looks, L.



Thanks S!




martinaa said:


> Your outfits are... wow, they are all great! You look faboulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit!



Merci beaucoup!




Elsie87 said:


> You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute look! Love the scarf!



Thanks! It's so big and soft, I love wearing it because it's basically a blanket!




amorris said:


> Love those Nude VPs!!! x



Thank you!




megt10 said:


> You look awesome. Congrats on the Balenciaga.








wannaprada said:


> *Aoqpti*: I wish I could have dressed as nice as you do while in law school!



I'm sure you looked amazing in law school  I just hope I can be as sucessful as you once I gradutate


----------



## aoqtpi

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *blue glittart VPs* to a gala last night. Dress is Halston Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a blast!
> 
> More pics (including one of my make-up) and details in my blog!



Beautiful! That dress is a lovely green!


----------



## aoqtpi

amorris said:


> This afternoon at a friend's wedding luncheon. Not too formal so decided to lay off the 140/150s - and took my Pigalle Plato for a walk...



You look amazing!


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, shoes MBB and the bag Valentino Rockstud



Great look!


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ladies ... I'm wondering if you could give me some opinions on this coat. This is my first fur coat and while I love the snugglyness of it I'm unsure of the fit. I'm not used to wearing very swingy jackets but I'm wondering if you all could give me some opinions. Keep ... or send back?
> 
> (sorry for the bathroom shot ... I had the best lighting in there)
> (also ... the shoes aren't CL .. they're Valentino) sorry!



I love the fur! Perhaps it could be a tad snugger, though? It's borderline overwhelming your frame, IMHO.


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> love your outfit!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Great look!


 
Thanks so much ladies, you are both so kind.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ladies ... I'm wondering if you could give me some opinions on this coat. This is my first fur coat and while I love the snugglyness of it I'm unsure of the fit. I'm not used to wearing very swingy jackets but I'm wondering if you all could give me some opinions. Keep ... or send back?
> 
> (sorry for the bathroom shot ... I had the best lighting in there)
> (also ... the shoes aren't CL .. they're Valentino) sorry!




i love it!! i think it is really cute. does it feel like there is too much fabric? maybe you could have it taken in. sometimes i find furs feel/look too bulky, but from the photos i think you look fab! and the valentino shoes are hot


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

aoqtpi said:


> I love the fur! Perhaps it could be a tad snugger, though? It's borderline overwhelming your frame, IMHO.





LamborghiniGirl said:


> i love it!! i think it is really cute. does it feel like there is too much fabric? maybe you could have it taken in. sometimes i find furs feel/look too bulky, but from the photos i think you look fab! and the valentino shoes are hot



Thanks ladies! It's one size up from what I would normally buy (but it was on sale so I figured might as well give it a go). I think the fit would be boxy either way and since I love love love the color and the softness I think it'll be staying. Good idea *Lamborghini* to perhaps get it taken in a smidge. 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *blue glittart VPs* to a gala last night. Dress is Halston Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a blast!
> 
> More pics (including one of my make-up) and details in my blog!



Very nice, Elsie.



amorris said:


> This afternoon at a friend's wedding luncheon. Not too formal so decided to lay off the 140/150s - and took my Pigalle Plato for a walk...



They are the perfect shoes for your outfit.



megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, shoes MBB and the bag Valentino Rockstud



Wow Meg. I really like the "rocker" edge your MBBs give to such a classic dress.


----------



## BattyBugs

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ladies ... I'm wondering if you could give me some opinions on this coat. This is my first fur coat and while I love the snugglyness of it I'm unsure of the fit. I'm not used to wearing very swingy jackets but I'm wondering if you all could give me some opinions. Keep ... or send back?
> 
> (sorry for the bathroom shot ... I had the best lighting in there)
> (also ... the shoes aren't CL .. they're Valentino) sorry!



I like it with the jeans, Naked. With the dress, not so much. It is a cute coat though & I think you should keep it.


----------



## Rubyz

Thank you ladies on the comments regarding my "curves." I know should be happy, BUT I did gain 10 lbs since freshman year of college [sophomore now]. Damn those cafeteria food!

Anyway, I just want to be healthy looking and be able to rock out gorgeous outfits like you all!


----------



## Jönathan

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ladies ... I'm wondering if you could give me some opinions on this coat. This is my first fur coat and while I love the snugglyness of it I'm unsure of the fit. I'm not used to wearing very swingy jackets but I'm wondering if you all could give me some opinions. Keep ... or send back?
> 
> (sorry for the bathroom shot ... I had the best lighting in there)
> (also ... the shoes aren't CL .. they're Valentino) sorry!



naked,

Cute jacket! Total keeper!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Very nice, Elsie.
> 
> 
> 
> They are the perfect shoes for your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Meg. I really like the "rocker" edge your MBBs give to such a classic dress.


 Thanks Batty. I like the contrast too. Always a little something unexpected


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, shoes MBB and the bag Valentino Rockstud


 
Love the outfit *meg*!!! 
I can't get enough of the MBBs!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ladies ... I'm wondering if you could give me some opinions on this coat. This is my first fur coat and while I love the snugglyness of it I'm unsure of the fit. I'm not used to wearing very swingy jackets but I'm wondering if you all could give me some opinions. Keep ... or send back?
> 
> (sorry for the bathroom shot ... I had the best lighting in there)
> (also ... the shoes aren't CL .. they're Valentino) sorry!


 
You are super cute and I am loving that fab fur coat on you!!


----------



## CocoB

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ladies ... I'm wondering if you could give me some opinions on this coat. This is my first fur coat and while I love the snugglyness of it I'm unsure of the fit. I'm not used to wearing very swingy jackets but I'm wondering if you all could give me some opinions. Keep ... or send back?
> 
> (sorry for the bathroom shot ... I had the best lighting in there)
> (also ... the shoes aren't CL .. they're Valentino) sorry!



I love this - it looks amazing on you....and I want one!


----------



## amorris

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful and I love the shoes on you.


Thanks meg xx



wannaprada said:


> *Amorris*: love the Pigalle's!


Me too!! Thanks xx



CRISPEDROSA said:


> you look like a model  hehe, we are shoe twin  P plato looks perfect on you!


Aww, you're too nice!! P Plato is one my fav pair for sure!!!! xx



aoqtpi said:


> You look amazing!


Thanks xx



BattyBugs said:


> They are the perfect shoes for your outfit.


I totally agree!! Thank-you xx


----------



## amorris

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, shoes MBB and the bag Valentino Rockstud



I love your MBB! You look great megt10!


----------



## amorris

Mittens34 said:


> OMG, Meg you look wonderful in your DVF Traffic Rose and your MBBs.  I'm so jealous that is how the Traffic Rose should look on and not how I look in mine. I ended up taking mine back and I'm still looking for this dress in a size bigger.



Why would you take them back. They look HOT like that! I bet a size bigger wouldn't be as sexy as that!! xx


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Love the outfit *meg*!!!
> I can't get enough of the MBBs!!!


 Thanks so much Stilly. I love the MBBs too.


amorris said:


> I love your MBB! You look great megt10!


 Thanks Amorris.


amorris said:


> Why would you take them back. They look HOT like that! I bet a size bigger wouldn't be as sexy as that!! xx


 I agree with you Mittens looked totally hot in the dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing my Ostrich Candy to my friend's birthday dinner and my new Caviar Maxi!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1535248
> 
> 
> Wearing my Ostrich Candy to my friend's birthday dinner and my new Caviar Maxi!


 Gorgeous Duke, congrats on the Maxi I love it!


----------



## BattyBugs

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1535248
> 
> 
> Wearing my Ostrich Candy to my friend's birthday dinner and my new Caviar Maxi!



What a great outfit, Duke! Love the top.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Duke, congrats on the Maxi I love it!



Thanks!  Now you can just send me your gorgeous red GST to complete my collection.  

And I am 100% certain you were the hottest woman at Shul.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks! Now you can just send me your gorgeous red GST to complete my collection.
> 
> And I am 100% certain you were the hottest woman at Shul.


 
LOL, that is very kind of you to say but you still can't have my GST . How do you like your new Maxi?


----------



## chanel*liz

Pants... say what??


----------



## Dukeprincess

BattyBugs said:


> What a great outfit, Duke! Love the top.



Thank you!  I am just trying to keep up with you lady, you're setting the bar high! 



megt10 said:


> LOL, that is very kind of you to say but you still can't have my GST . How do you like your new Maxi?



Dangit!  Can't blame me for trying right?   I love it!  I'm 5'8 so the regular flap was just so tiny on me and I love big bags, so...the Maxi came home with me!



chanel*liz said:


> Pants... say what??



You still look great. It's December, so it is warranted.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you! I am just trying to keep up with you lady, you're setting the bar high!
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit!  Can't blame me for trying right?  I love it! I'm 5'8 so the regular flap was just so tiny on me and I love big bags, so...the Maxi came home with me!
> 
> 
> 
> You still look great. It's December, so it is warranted.


 I love the size of the Maxi on you. I am toying with the idea of getting the Chain Around Maxi or the CA Large Messenger. Ok more than toying I will at least be getting one of them. I am trying to go smaller on my bags. Of course when you are used to carrying 16" to 18" bags just about everything is smaller.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Pants... say what??


 Love the look Liz.


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1535248
> 
> 
> Wearing my Ostrich Candy to my friend's birthday dinner and my new Caviar Maxi!



Lookin' good! Love the caviar Chanel!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> Pants... *say what??*



 You still look fantastic! I love your outfits!


----------



## wannaprada

Dukeprincess: Awesome!! 
Chanel: looking good!


----------



## urasia

You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!

My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.


----------



## loubou7

^ gorgeous!! love the colour combination!


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> Pants... say what??


 
Liz, you look fantastic! 

Are those Fifre ankle boots?


----------



## Jönathan

urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.



Very cute!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.



you look beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Pants... say what??



you look fab with pants! great!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1535248
> 
> 
> Wearing my Ostrich Candy to my friend's birthday dinner and my new Caviar Maxi!



love your outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

this is my outfit for last night , wearing nude pigalle plato 120


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Very nice, Elsie.
> 
> 
> 
> They are the perfect shoes for your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Meg. I really like the "rocker" edge your MBBs give to such a classic dress.


 


urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.


 
I love your dress actually love the whole outfit. You look so pretty.


----------



## LVoepink

urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.


You look stunning!!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my outfit for last night , wearing nude pigalle plato 120


 
Great photo, I love how your shoes and face stand out in the darkness.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Great photo, I love how your shoes and face stand out in the darkness.



Thanks Meg


----------



## aoqtpi

urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.



Gorgeous! That dress is TDF! And I wish my hair would do that


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my outfit for last night , wearing nude pigalle plato 120



Very pretty, *C*!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

aoqtpi said:


> Very pretty, *C*!



Thank you *L*


----------



## martinaa

chanel*liz said:


> Pants... say what??



You look great!



urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.



You look so cute, love the outfit and the colors!


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> Pants... say what??



Cute look!


----------



## BattyBugs

urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.



Cute dress!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my outfit for last night , wearing nude pigalle plato 120



The Pigalles are the perfect color. They are invisible on your feet, which makes your outfit pop.


----------



## Mittens34

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1535248
> 
> 
> Wearing my Ostrich Candy to my friend's birthday dinner and my new Caviar Maxi!



Duke, you look beautiful. You always look so classy. I love your DVF top and your new Chancel Caviar.


----------



## Mittens34

amorris said:


> This afternoon at a friend's wedding luncheon. Not too formal so decided to lay off the 140/150s - and took my Pigalle Plato for a walk...



I love your Pigalles and your dress. You look stunning!!!


----------



## Mittens34

CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my outfit for last night , wearing nude pigalle plato 120



You look so pretty!!! I love your Nude Pigalles.


----------



## Mittens34

urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.



You look so pretty. I love your dress.


----------



## Mittens34

aoqtpi said:


> My outfit pales in comparison to yours, *J*!
> 
> Taking my first Bal out on her maiden voyage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow melted so I could wear my VPs for the walk from my car to the door - hopefully we won't see snow again for a while!



I love your VPs and your new Bali. You look amazing.


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Thanks Mittens, honestly I loved the way yours fit. A much sexier look. I always size up 1 size in DVF wrap dresses.
> 
> Thank you Wanna, what I say I do love DVF. In fact DVF dresses is what led me to CL shoes. It seems the perfect complement.



Meg, you are so sweet!!! I think mine was too tight and not right for work. That is why my husband told me I should not leave the house wearing it. I have to find this dress in a bigger size, because I look the print.


----------



## Mittens34

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Awe! Another beautiful outfit!!
> 
> btw, you got a perfect body!



You are so sweet!!! Thank you for the kind words. I love your blog!!! You are beautiful and have great taste.


----------



## Mittens34

amorris said:


> Why would you take them back. They look HOT like that! I bet a size bigger wouldn't be as sexy as that!! xx



Thank you. You are so sweet to say that.


----------



## Mittens34

wannaprada said:


> *Elsie and naked*:  love the outfits ladies!
> beagly, elsie, aoqtpi, megt10, cts:
> Here I am today in yet another Jcrew cardigan (since switching from a trial attorney to a corporate attorney, I've pretty much abandoned the suits except when necessary), jcrew scarf, pants and my leopard Open Clic. Excuse my messy closet and the bathroom pic.  Have a great weekend ladies!




I love your Leopard Open Clics. I love your pants. Who are they made by?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Mittens34 said:


> You are so sweet!!! Thank you for the kind words. I love your blog!!! You are beautiful and have great taste.



Aww thanks honey


----------



## cts900

kat99 said:


> From my blog today, black patent Decolletes:



Lovely and chic.



wannaprada said:


> *Elsie and naked*:  love the outfits ladies!
> beagly, elsie, aoqtpi, megt10, cts:
> Here I am today in yet another Jcrew cardigan (since switching from a trial attorney to a corporate attorney, I've pretty much abandoned the suits except when necessary), jcrew scarf, pants and my leopard Open Clic. Excuse my messy closet and the bathroom pic.  Have a great weekend ladies!



I continue to LOVE your use of color.



BattyBugs said:


> I love this dress, you hotty you.



You are so sweet :kiss:.



chanel*liz said:


> Salvatore ferragamo dress, nude maggie



Ahhhhhh, your belt.....



aoqtpi said:


> My outfit pales in comparison to yours, *J*!
> 
> Taking my first Bal out on her maiden voyage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow melted so I could wear my VPs for the walk from my car to the door - hopefully we won't see snow again for a while!



Your scarf is incredible!  You look so pretty, hun.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> ok! i promised some outfit pictures, so here they are!
> 
> first is my outfit for the night before thanksgiving. aurum strass bananas and my gold patent jumbo chanel. bcbg red blazer and a shoshanna dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next was for actual thanksgiving, more casual. same aurum strass bananas but with my python gucci and a top from banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last are my new lady peep spikes!!! the jacket is bcbg as well.



Each look is superb.


----------



## cts900

amorris said:


> This afternoon at a friend's wedding luncheon. Not too formal so decided to lay off the 140/150s - and took my Pigalle Plato for a walk...



Very pretty.



Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *blue glittart VPs* to a gala last night. Dress is Halston Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a blast!
> 
> More pics (including one of my make-up) and details in my blog!



This color is glorious on you.



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ladies ... I'm wondering if you could give me some opinions on this coat. This is my first fur coat and while I love the snugglyness of it I'm unsure of the fit. I'm not used to wearing very swingy jackets but I'm wondering if you all could give me some opinions. Keep ... or send back?
> 
> (sorry for the bathroom shot ... I had the best lighting in there)
> (also ... the shoes aren't CL .. they're Valentino) sorry!



I am not a fur person, but I really like this on you.  With the pants in the first pic especially--I think you have a winner.



megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, shoes MBB and the bag Valentino Rockstud



You are fabulous head to toe. 



Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1535248
> 
> 
> Wearing my Ostrich Candy to my friend's birthday dinner and my new Caviar Maxi!



Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Maxi is glorious and you are perfection personified.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my outfit for last night , wearing nude pigalle plato 120



You look lovely!  



urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.



Love the color combinations.  Your polish is so fun!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Your scarf is incredible!  You look so pretty, hun.



Thank you  It was another sewing project and I'm obsessed with it now!


----------



## aoqtpi

Mittens34 said:


> I love your VPs and your new Bali. You look amazing.



 Thanks!


----------



## Jönathan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my outfit for last night , wearing nude pigalle plato 120



Very pretty!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cts900 said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> 
> You are fabulous head to toe.
> 
> 
> You look lovely!
> !






			
				Jönathan;20478957 said:
			
		

> Very pretty!



Thank you *Jönathan*, *cts900*


----------



## jeshika

My piggy spikes and me at the CL book signing  (accompanied by my bal apple green city)


----------



## r6girl2005

I concur that you should keep it. I think it looks fabulous with jeans!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ladies ... I'm wondering if you could give me some opinions on this coat. This is my first fur coat and while I love the snugglyness of it I'm unsure of the fit. I'm not used to wearing very swingy jackets but I'm wondering if you all could give me some opinions. Keep ... or send back?
> 
> (sorry for the bathroom shot ... I had the best lighting in there)
> (also ... the shoes aren't CL .. they're Valentino) sorry!



You're back!! You look stunning!!



Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1535248
> 
> 
> Wearing my Ostrich Candy to my friend's birthday dinner and my new Caviar Maxi!



Girl, you look fantastic in anything you wear, pants OR dresses!



chanel*liz said:


> Pants... say what??



Beautiful!!



urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.



Que linda!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my outfit for last night , wearing nude pigalle plato 120


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> My piggy spikes and me at the CL book signing  (accompanied by my bal apple green city)



Love the outfit, Bal and scarf! (who makes the latter?) You should get a pair of sunglasses like that!  I think they'd actually look good (well, if there were a tad smaller)


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> Que linda!



gracias guapa! Muaa!


----------



## beagly911

I am so far behind on the thread, everyone looks lovely!


----------



## chanel*liz

jeshika said:


> My piggy spikes and me at the CL book signing  (accompanied by my bal apple green city)


 

Lovely!


----------



## heiress-ox

I'm very behind on this thread and hate to do a blanket quote, but you all look great!



urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.



You look so cute, I love the Greiss!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my outfit for last night , wearing nude pigalle plato 120



You wear your P Platos so well* Cris*, I definitely need a pair of these!



chanel*liz said:


> Pants... say what??


This made me laugh, but you still look just as fabulous in pants, I love the Fifre Ankle booties!



jeshika said:


> My piggy spikes and me at the CL book signing  (accompanied by my bal apple green city)



I love this Casual looks, and wish I had one of your CL totes!


----------



## BattyBugs

jeshika said:


> My piggy spikes and me at the CL book signing  (accompanied by my bal apple green city)



This is such a great outfit, Jeshika.


----------



## pr1nc355

Finally...winter is here, and I can break out my favorite coat!  Here it is with my nude VPs with red tips:






coat: Trina Turk
skirt: no-name brand from Nordstrom BP dept.
bag: Gucci (given to me by my lovely sister, who did so just cuz she ran out of room in her closet lol)


----------



## SongbirdDiva

eek, sorry for the size of the pics... 

Date night with the hubby


----------



## Dukeprincess

Everyone for the sweet compliments!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## skislope15

SongbirdDiva said:


> eek, sorry for the size of the pics...
> 
> Date night with the hubby



Wow you look amazing! Love your coat/top


----------



## BattyBugs

pr1nc355 said:


> Finally...winter is here, and I can break out my favorite coat!  Here it is with my nude VPs with red tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coat: Trina Turk
> skirt: no-name brand from Nordstrom BP dept.
> bag: Gucci (given to me by my lovely sister, who did so just cuz she ran out of room in her closet lol)



Nude VPs...be still my heart. I really like the shape of your coat. I've been in a coat mood lately, even though it isn't quite cold enough here at the moment.



SongbirdDiva said:


> eek, sorry for the size of the pics...
> 
> Date night with the hubby



Nice outfit. I really like your jacket.


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> Pants... say what??




lol @ pants say whaaaat?

you look great!


----------



## beagly911

pr1nc355 said:


> Finally...winter is here, and I can break out my favorite coat! Here it is with my nude VPs with red tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coat: Trina Turk
> skirt: no-name brand from Nordstrom BP dept.
> bag: Gucci (given to me by my lovely sister, who did so just cuz she ran out of room in her closet lol)


Great outfit, I've been inspired for tomorrow!



SongbirdDiva said:


> eek, sorry for the size of the pics...
> 
> Date night with the hubby


 
Stunning!  The jacket is TDF!!


----------



## AEGIS

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ladies ... I'm wondering if you could give me some opinions on this coat. This is my first fur coat and while I love the snugglyness of it I'm unsure of the fit. I'm not used to wearing very swingy jackets but I'm wondering if you all could give me some opinions. Keep ... or send back?
> 
> (sorry for the bathroom shot ... I had the best lighting in there)
> (also ... the shoes aren't CL .. they're Valentino) sorry!




i don't love it.  is the brown richer irl? i love valentino shoes 




aoqtpi said:


> I love how glam your outfits are  Thanks; I was worried I was wearing too many colours  I am addicted to leopard scarves lately. I may have too many...



i love all those scarves.  just got a leopard infinity scarf from asos.



Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *blue glittart VPs* to a gala last night. Dress is Halston Heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a blast!
> 
> More pics (including one of my make-up) and details in my blog!



loove this color



amorris said:


> This afternoon at a friend's wedding luncheon. Not too formal so decided to lay off the 140/150s - and took my Pigalle Plato for a walk...



you look so sweet!



Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1535248
> 
> 
> Wearing my Ostrich Candy to my friend's birthday dinner and my new Caviar Maxi!



love!....do i need a caviar max for my ostrich candys?



urasia said:


> You ladies are all looking fabulous as usual!!!
> 
> My outfit for a long overdue catch up dinner with friends. Gary Bigeni dress, Celine Trio, B&W Greissimos.




so pretty! shoe twins!




CRISPEDROSA said:


> this is my outfit for last night , wearing nude pigalle plato 120



nice!



megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, shoes MBB and the bag Valentino Rockstud



cl + valentino = perfection!


----------



## megt10

jeshika said:


> My piggy spikes and me at the CL book signing  (accompanied by my bal apple green city)


  all of the above especially the shoes.


----------



## megt10

SongbirdDiva said:


> eek, sorry for the size of the pics...
> 
> Date night with the hubby


 Wow, love the photo you look great.


----------



## megt10

pr1nc355 said:


> Finally...winter is here, and I can break out my favorite coat! Here it is with my nude VPs with red tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coat: Trina Turk
> skirt: no-name brand from Nordstrom BP dept.
> bag: Gucci (given to me by my lovely sister, who did so just cuz she ran out of room in her closet lol)


 Love the shoes with this outfit, so cute.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i don't love it. is the brown richer irl? i love valentino shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love all those scarves. just got a leopard infinity scarf from asos.
> 
> 
> 
> loove this color
> 
> 
> 
> you look so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> love!....do i need a caviar max for my ostrich candys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty! shoe twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> cl + valentino = perfection!


 Thanks so much Aegis. You probably do need a caviar maxi, lol.


----------



## pr1nc355

*megt:* 

*Batty:* Thanks.  This is my favorite coat in the world cuz of the shape.  I bought it years ago, when I was a college student and wanted to get it in every color but couldn'tush:  I'd do it in a heartbeat if Trina Turk ever decides to make it again lol

*beagly:* Thanks.  Please post outfit pics tomorrow!  So jealous you get to wear cute clothes to work--I'm back to my usual scrubs with Reeboks again tomorrow.


----------



## lyndamac

Hi all im a new memeber to the site and it's my 1st time posting or being a memeber of any forum's but having browsed through TPF i needed to become a memeber and jion in all the fun, anyway you all look really fab in your cl's and if santa is good to me this christmas i will be able to join in the cl outfit thread... the only problem i have now is deciding which CL'S to go for ...... i love them all


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I went to a memorial service. I am wear my nude patent Proratas, the dress is DVF and the bag is Chanel Sharpei.


----------



## Minnie

SongbirdDiva said:


> eek, sorry for the size of the pics...
> 
> Date night with the hubby



You look amazing. The outfit is perfection!!


----------



## Flip88

Gorgeous - the fur really suits you.



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ladies ... I'm wondering if you could give me some opinions on this coat. This is my first fur coat and while I love the snugglyness of it I'm unsure of the fit. I'm not used to wearing very swingy jackets but I'm wondering if you all could give me some opinions. Keep ... or send back?
> 
> (sorry for the bathroom shot ... I had the best lighting in there)
> (also ... the shoes aren't CL .. they're Valentino) sorry!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I went to a memorial service. I am wear my nude patent Proratas, the dress is DVF and the bag is Chanel Sharpei.


 Lovely meg, I love the colors in DVF.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I went to a memorial service. I am wear my nude patent Proratas, the dress is DVF and the bag is Chanel Sharpei.


----------



## beagly911

Alright, not the greatest pic - DH is still figuring out how to use the new camera but this is work today:







Sweater:Ann Taylor
Sequined tank: Ann Taylor (do you see a theme in most of my outfits..haha)
Skirt: Ellen Tracy
Shoes: Nude patent VP's


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I went to a memorial service. I am wear my nude patent Proratas, the dress is DVF and the bag is Chanel Sharpei.



WOW, love that Chanel


----------



## aoqtpi

pr1nc355 said:


> Finally...winter is here, and I can break out my favorite coat!  Here it is with my nude VPs with red tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coat: Trina Turk
> skirt: no-name brand from Nordstrom BP dept.
> bag: Gucci (given to me by my lovely sister, who did so just cuz she ran out of room in her closet lol)



My goodness, you look fab! Love that coat, and so lucky your sister ran out of room


----------



## aoqtpi

SongbirdDiva said:


> eek, sorry for the size of the pics...
> 
> Date night with the hubby



Hot. Love your hair and that jacket. May I ask where the latter is from?


----------



## aoqtpi

beagly911 said:


> Alright, not the greatest pic - DH is still figuring out how to use the new camera but this is work today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater:Ann Taylor
> Sequined tank: Ann Taylor (do you see a theme in most of my outfits..haha)
> Skirt: Ellen Tracy
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's



Yay sequins and VPs! Love it!


----------



## roussel

Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles








Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs


----------



## mmmoussighi

Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been MIA!  But I'm back now, and posting my Thanksgiving outfit with my brown suede Contente 100 boot.  All of you look great!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs



You're a BABE! So hot!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Everyone looks amazing! I'm loving all the holiday time outfits!!


----------



## AEGIS

your body is amazing!!!!




roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs


----------



## beagly911

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs


 
You look fabulous, makes me feel frumpy and inspires me to stay on the eliptical longer!  WOW!!


----------



## beagly911

mmmoussighi said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA! But I'm back now, and posting my Thanksgiving outfit with my brown suede Contente 100 boot. All of you look great!


 
Great outfit! Love the boots.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg, I love the colors in DVF.


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


>


 


aoqtpi said:


> WOW, love that Chanel


 Thank you ladies.


----------



## megt10

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs


 You were made to wear HL! you look awesome.


----------



## megt10

mmmoussighi said:


> Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been MIA!  But I'm back now, and posting my Thanksgiving outfit with my brown suede Contente 100 boot.  All of you look great!


 Love the sweater dress with the boots. That is one of my favorite looks.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Alright, not the greatest pic - DH is still figuring out how to use the new camera but this is work today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater:Ann Taylor
> Sequined tank: Ann Taylor (do you see a theme in most of my outfits..haha)
> Skirt: Ellen Tracy
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's


 
Beagly you look beautiful.


----------



## chanel*liz

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs


 
WOW super hot!!  love both dresses! where did you get the cynthia steffe dress? its stunning


----------



## mularice

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs



OH MY... GORGEOUSSSSS. You have some sort of ethereal glow around you in the second outfit!


----------



## aoqtpi

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs



So sexy! That HL was made for you!

White iPhone twins


----------



## aoqtpi

mmmoussighi said:


> Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been MIA!  But I'm back now, and posting my Thanksgiving outfit with my brown suede Contente 100 boot.  All of you look great!



Beautiful! That sweater dress looks to comfy too!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Beagly you look beautiful.


 
Thank you meg, you are always so kind.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs



Both of your outfits are stunning! You are gorgeous.

I have a kind of odd question-- what iphone program did you use to take the pictures? I really like the effects!


----------



## wannaprada

Mittens34 said:


> I love your Leopard Open Clics. I love your pants. Who are they made by?



Thanks! The pants are made by J Crew.


----------



## wannaprada

It's amazing how quickly one can get behind in this thread in a matter of two days! Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## bling*lover

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs


 
WOW you look absolutely amazing in both outfits. The batik's are perfection with your HL!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

skislope15 said:


> Wow you look amazing! Love your coat/top


Thank you so much 



BattyBugs said:


> Nice outfit. I really like your jacket.


 Thank you so much, it's actually a blouse 



beagly911 said:


> Great outfit, I've been inspired for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!  The jacket is TDF!!


Thank you so much, it's actually a blouse 



megt10 said:


> Wow, love the photo you look great.


aww, thank you so much 



Minnie said:


> You look amazing. The outfit is perfection!!


aww, thank you so much


----------



## SongbirdDiva

aoqtpi said:


> Hot. Love your hair and that jacket. May I ask where the latter is from?



Thank you so much, it's actually a blouse from Storets


----------



## martinaa

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs


 
Wow, You look faboulous! Love the dresses!


----------



## 9distelle

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs


----------



## megt10

Yesterday was a casual day, errands and the dentist. The jeans are Mother, cardigan is DVF, bag is YSL shoes are pink patent simples and the dog is priceless


----------



## Jönathan

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was a casual day, errands and the dentist. The jeans are Mother, cardigan is DVF, bag is YSL shoes are pink patent simples and the dog is priceless



meg, Cute pic!


----------



## megt10

Jönathan;20492027 said:
			
		

> meg, Cute pic!


 Thanks Jonathan, I loved that pic with Beau looking up at me like what again, lol.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous as always!


roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs


----------



## mmmoussighi

beagly911 said:


> Great outfit! Love the boots.


 
Thank you, Beagly!



megt10 said:


> Love the sweater dress with the boots. That is one of my favorite looks.


 
Thanks, Meg!  It's one of my favorite looks for the fall/winter, too!



aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! That sweater dress looks to comfy too!


 
Thanks! And it actually IS pretty comfy!  The belt, now that was a different story.  Especially on Thanksgiving! LOL.  NOT my best move.


----------



## Louboufan

Very nice Duke!


Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1535248
> 
> 
> Wearing my Ostrich Candy to my friend's birthday dinner and my new Caviar Maxi!


----------



## wannaprada

Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wannaprada said:


> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!


 
you look fab!!


----------



## Jönathan

wannaprada said:


> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!



Wanna,

Gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though! 

What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
















And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks


----------



## Jönathan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks



Dezy,

You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I went to a memorial service. I am wear my nude patent Proratas, the dress is DVF and the bag is Chanel Sharpei.



Meg, you always look so pretty & put together.



beagly911 said:


> Alright, not the greatest pic - DH is still figuring out how to use the new camera but this is work today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater:Ann Taylor
> Sequined tank: Ann Taylor (do you see a theme in most of my outfits..haha)
> Skirt: Ellen Tracy
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's



I'm so jealous! You look great for work. I never got to wear real clothes, just that ugly uniform.



roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs



Gorgeous, Roussel!



mmmoussighi said:


> Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been MIA!  But I'm back now, and posting my Thanksgiving outfit with my brown suede Contente 100 boot.  All of you look great!



You are stunning!


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was a casual day, errands and the dentist. The jeans are Mother, cardigan is DVF, bag is YSL shoes are pink patent simples and the dog is priceless


Even casual you are fabulous, Meg.



wannaprada said:


> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!



I'm glad you're posting work outfits again, Wanna. You look lovely.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* I  that Ibiza cardigan!

*wanna:* You are always so put together!  

*dezy:* Gorgeous as always!  You two make a cute couple (and soon to be parents!)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks


 
Hot damn woman! You look amazing!


----------



## BattyBugs

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks



Dezy, you are gorgeous, your hubby is hot and you both look over-the-moon happy.


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Dezy, Jonathan, Batty and Dukes! It's good to be back Batty!
Dezy, I'm so serious when I say how gorgeous you look!! I so need that dress in my life! And good for you for wearing your heels!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Today I'm wearing Declics


----------



## soleilbrun

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks


 
You look great and both of you are glowing!


----------



## sobe2009

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks



Dezy!! u look amazing, definetely you have the most radiant pregnant glow,  the most beautiful mommy to be.


----------



## sobe2009

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing Declics



Looking amazing as always


----------



## sobe2009

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs




Seriously too hooooootttttt!!! Ur body is amazing R!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks



Lovely!! So cute!! What perfect outfit! Cute bump..


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sobe2009 said:


> Looking amazing as always



Thank you honey!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was a casual day, errands and the dentist. The jeans are Mother, cardigan is DVF, bag is YSL shoes are pink patent simples and the dog is priceless



Meg, you and your doggie look so cute!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks



You look stunning *dezy*!! And what a beautiful couple you two make 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing Declics



Love this look!!! What color are your Declics? Lilac?


----------



## l.a_girl19

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was a casual day, errands and the dentist. The jeans are Mother, cardigan is DVF, bag is YSL shoes are pink patent simples and the dog is priceless



Beautiful! Love love love your cardigan!!



wannaprada said:


> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!



Wow. Gorgeous outfit


----------



## l.a_girl19

beagly911 said:


> Alright, not the greatest pic - DH is still figuring out how to use the new camera but this is work today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater:Ann Taylor
> Sequined tank: Ann Taylor (do you see a theme in most of my outfits..haha)
> Skirt: Ellen Tracy
> Shoes: Nude patent VP's



You look lovely *beagly*!! 



roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs



Stunning!



mmmoussighi said:


> Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been MIA!  But I'm back now, and posting my Thanksgiving outfit with my brown suede Contente 100 boot.  All of you look great!



I really love this look. That dress is amazing!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

l.a_girl19 said:


> Love this look!!! What color are your Declics? Lilac?



Thank you!! =)

I dont know the exact name for thia color, is like a light purple, I love it


----------



## Lola.Coco

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks



You look AHHHHmazing!!!!! I only hope I look that stylish when I'm pregnant one day!


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was a casual day, errands and the dentist. The jeans are Mother, cardigan is DVF, bag is YSL shoes are pink patent simples and the dog is priceless



Your casual is way more formal than my casual  Love the outfit! That shirt is too fun!




wannaprada said:


> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!



Wow, you're having quite the stylish day yourself! I love this look; the pieces go so well together!




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks



In a word: gorgeous. The two of you are going to have such a pretty baby!




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing Declics



Pretty! Love the Declics. I want a pair!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

aoqtpi said:


> Pretty! Love the Declics. I want a pair!



Thank you darling


----------



## flyfab

wannaprada said:


> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!


Really nice outfit, I love your skirt.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks


You look AMAZING !!!
Hope you had a great time at your baby shower 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing Declics


It's a nice and casual way to wear your loubies, I like it.


----------



## RedBottomLover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks


You are one of the most beautiful pregnant women I know. You carry it so well. And the outfit is phenomenal of course! You and your hubby are just too cute together. Tell grandma that rockin' 150s at 31 weeks in an accomplishment & not every girl can do it so be proud


----------



## pr1nc355

aoqtpi said:


> My goodness, you look fab! Love that coat, and so lucky your sister ran out of room


 
Thanks!  And yes, having a shopaholic sister has its benefits


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wannaprada said:


> Dezy, I'm so serious when I say how gorgeous you look!! I so need that dress in my life! And good for you for wearing your heels!


 
Thank you wanna!!!! I found the dress on sale at Neiman's if you want to check there!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing Declics


 
such a cute color!



soleilbrun said:


> You look great and both of you are glowing!


 
thank you! 



sobe2009 said:


> Dezy!! u look amazing, definetely you have the most radiant pregnant glow, the most beautiful mommy to be.


 
Thank you love!!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Lovely!! So cute!! What perfect outfit! Cute bump..


 
thanks!



l.a_girl19 said:


> You look stunning *dezy*!! And what a beautiful couple you two make.


thank you so much!!!



Lola.Coco said:


> You look AHHHHmazing!!!!! I only hope I look that stylish when I'm pregnant one day!


thank you! You will! 



aoqtpi said:


> In a word: gorgeous. The two of you are going to have such a pretty baby!


 
so sweet, thank you! 



flyfab said:


> You look AMAZING !!!
> Hope you had a great time at your baby shower


 
I did, thank you! 



RedBottomLover said:


> You are one of the most beautiful pregnant women I know. You carry it so well. And the outfit is phenomenal of course! You and your hubby are just too cute together. Tell grandma that rockin' 150s at 31 weeks in an accomplishment & not every girl can do it so be proud


 
awwww thank you!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Jönathan;20493563 said:
			
		

> Dezy,
> 
> You look absolutely gorgeous!


thank you!!!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> *dezy:* Gorgeous as always! You two make a cute couple (and soon to be parents!)


 
thank you duke!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hot damn woman! You look amazing!


 
heehee  thanks babe! 



BattyBugs said:


> Dezy, you are gorgeous, your hubby is hot and you both look over-the-moon happy.


 
so sweet thank you batty!!


----------



## bling*lover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks


 
You look absolutely amazing Dezy, glowing and fabulous. That dress and the whole outfit is perfection on you. (I wish I had looked that good at 31 weeks lol)! Hope you had an awesome baby shower!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing Declics


 
Very cute and casual, I love the whole outfit!


----------



## bprimuslevy

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!



Cute! I'm really loving your camel Rolandos.


----------



## chanel*liz

dezynrbaglaydee said:
			
		

> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks



I love that rachel Zoe dress!! You look amazing!


----------



## beagly911

Thank you ladies for your kind words, they are appreciated!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday was a casual day, errands and the dentist. The jeans are Mother, cardigan is DVF, bag is YSL shoes are pink patent simples and the dog is priceless


Great casual day look meg, and the doggie is a cutie!



wannaprada said:


> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!


WOW fabulous work outfit.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks


Stunning!  You look terrific!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing Declics


Lovely Cris!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks L.A. girl, aoqpti, flyfab, Bp, and beagly!
Crisp: you look so cute!


----------



## beagly911

Here's today's work look:






Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)


----------



## jenayb

beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)


----------



## chanel*liz

beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)


 
Super hot!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing Declics



You are of course gorgeous, but my gosh. Your hair. Wow.


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was a casual day, errands and the dentist. The jeans are Mother, cardigan is DVF, bag is YSL shoes are pink patent simples and the dog is priceless



Woman, you are always perfection. Absolute perfection. 



wannaprada said:


> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!



Office chic as usual! Love it - love the buttons!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks



Honey you are always fabulous, and this is no exception. The look on DH's face is so priceless! He looks so happy and proud!


----------



## jenayb

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs



Holy crap! 



mmmoussighi said:


> Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been MIA!  But I'm back now, and posting my Thanksgiving outfit with my brown suede Contente 100 boot.  All of you look great!



Super cute hon!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)



you look fab!


----------



## Dukeprincess

beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)



I love Adrianna Papell dresses!    Looking great!


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing Declics


 
Love the jeans and Declics!!!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!


 
I love the outfit and of course the Rolandos one of my favs!!!


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


>


Thanks jenay!



chanel*liz said:


> Super hot!!!!!


Thanks that's a great compliment from you chanel*liz, your style is impeccable!



LouboutinHottie said:


> you look fab!


Thanks Hottie!



Dukeprincess said:


> I love Adrianna Papell dresses!  Looking great!


I do too Dukeprincess, the cut of her dresses accent my curves just right!!


----------



## stilly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks


 
I love that you're rockin' the Lady Peeps at 31 weeks *dezy*!!!
You look amazing and should be proud!!!


----------



## AEGIS

uhm...you need to wear more blue bc you look great in it!!



beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> uhm...you need to wear more blue bc you look great in it!!


Thanks AEGIS, the pics don't do the color justice, it's a wonderful teal which looks great with my pastey(haha) skin color and blue eyes!  I'll have more pics this week with other blue/teals...I went a little nuts at the Nordies holiday party last week!!!  Thanks for the great compliment, I appreciate it!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Getting ready to head into Dallas for a show.

Top: (is a rerun) Ellen Tracy
Jeans: Ralph Lauren
CL Leopard Maggie






My face is still swollen from the 2nd eye surgery. I wish it would go away!


----------



## BattyBugs

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing Declics



Very cute!



beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)



Hot stuff, Beagly!


----------



## Jönathan

BattyBugs said:


> Getting ready to head into Dallas for a show.
> 
> Top: (is a rerun) Ellen Tracy
> Jeans: Ralph Lauren
> CL Leopard Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My face is still swollen from the 2nd eye surgery. I wish it would go away!



Batty, great outfit! Is the Leopard Maggie a new addition?


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Jonathan. Yes, they are a new addition and fairly comfy for a 140.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!


 Gorgeous outfit Wanna. I love that skirt and you look so chic.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks


 Your and your husband look so good together. He is HOT but then he would have to be to keep up with you .


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Even casual you are fabulous, Meg.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're posting work outfits again, Wanna. You look lovely.


 


Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* I  that Ibiza cardigan!
> 
> *wanna:* You are always so put together!
> 
> *dezy:* Gorgeous as always!  You two make a cute couple (and soon to be parents!)


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Meg, you and your doggie look so cute!!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful! Love love love your cardigan!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Gorgeous outfit


 


aoqtpi said:


> Your casual is way more formal than my casual  Love the outfit! That shirt is too fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're having quite the stylish day yourself! I love this look; the pieces go so well together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a word: gorgeous. The two of you are going to have such a pretty baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! Love the Declics. I want a pair!


 


beagly911 said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words, they are appreciated!
> 
> 
> Great casual day look meg, and the doggie is a cutie!
> 
> 
> WOW fabulous work outfit.
> 
> 
> Stunning!  You look terrific!
> 
> 
> Lovely Cris!


 


jenaywins said:


> Woman, you are always perfection. Absolute perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Office chic as usual! Love it - love the buttons!!
> 
> 
> 
> Honey you are always fabulous, and this is no exception. The look on DH's face is so priceless! He looks so happy and proud!


 Thank you so much Ladies  You are all really sweet to comment and I appreciate it.


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Getting ready to head into Dallas for a show.
> 
> Top: (is a rerun) Ellen Tracy
> Jeans: Ralph Lauren
> CL Leopard Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My face is still swollen from the 2nd eye surgery. I wish it would go away!


 Batty you look great! I love those jeans on you. They look perfect with the shoes.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)


 
Where you looked beautfiul in your last outfit you now look totally gorgeous! That is a great cut and color for you.


----------



## Perfect Day

Loving the watersnakes !!!!! Nice style 



beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Another bathroom pic from me!  Today I'm wearing a sweater (don't know the maker), Jcrew skirt and my Camel Rolando's. Have a great stylish day ladies!



Looking fab!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BattyBugs said:


> Getting ready to head into Dallas for a show.
> 
> Top: (is a rerun) Ellen Tracy
> Jeans: Ralph Lauren
> CL Leopard Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My face is still swollen from the 2nd eye surgery. I wish it would go away!



Perfect outfit! You are so Lucky to find those leopard Maggie, I love them! 
Hope you recover totally from your eye surgery


----------



## Elsie87

Esoteri booties today. The look is inspired by my new avatar:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Batty you look great! I love those jeans on you. They look perfect with the shoes.





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Perfect outfit! You are so Lucky to find those leopard Maggie, I love them!
> Hope you recover totally from your eye surgery



Thank you, ladies. I really like these jeans. Wish I had bought them in every color when I found them on sale.


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties today. The look is inspired by my new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Very rocker chic, Elsie.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties today. The look is inspired by my new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Fab! I love those booties. You always look great.


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute hon!


 
What she said, wOwza wowza!


----------



## soleilbrun

beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)


 
perfection.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

roussel said:


> Wearing cream scoop-neck Herve Leger dress with Batik Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress with silver multi-glitter NPs


 
You are so hot, stunning and gorgeous ... :urock:   !!!


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> Getting ready to head into Dallas for a show.
> 
> Top: (is a rerun) Ellen Tracy
> Jeans: Ralph Lauren
> CL Leopard Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My face is still swollen from the 2nd eye surgery. I wish it would go away!



Yay, you got the Maggies! You look fantastic! What show did you see?




Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties today. The look is inspired by my new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Great outfit! What Bal is that? Is it heavy with the giant hardware?


----------



## Elsie87

BattyBugs said:


> Very rocker chic, Elsie.


 


megt10 said:


> Fab! I love those booties. You always look great.


 


aoqtpi said:


> Great outfit! What Bal is that? Is it heavy with the giant hardware?


 
Thank you! 


My bag is the anthracite Balenciaga Part-time with GSH. Yes, it's heavier than my regular hardware Bals.


----------



## mmmoussighi

beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)


 
So stylish!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Getting ready to head into Dallas for a show.
> 
> Top: (is a rerun) Ellen Tracy
> Jeans: Ralph Lauren
> CL Leopard Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My face is still swollen from the 2nd eye surgery. I wish it would go away!


 
I LOVE those Maggies on you!  Looks great with the jeans!



Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties today. The look is inspired by my new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 What a fun and edgy look!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

bling*lover said:


> You look absolutely amazing Dezy, glowing and fabulous. That dress and the whole outfit is perfection on you. (I wish I had looked that good at 31 weeks lol)! Hope you had an awesome baby shower!


thank you bling!



chanel*liz said:


> I love that rachel Zoe dress!! You look amazing!


thank you liz!



beagly911 said:


> Stunning! You look terrific!


 


beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)


thank you!!! very nice dress!!



jenaywins said:


> Honey you are always fabulous, and this is no exception. The look on DH's face is so priceless! He looks so happy and proud!


awww thanks babe!!! He was so proudly telling everyone how great it is that I can still wear heels! 



stilly said:


> I love that you're rockin' the Lady Peeps at 31 weeks *dezy*!!!
> You look amazing and should be proud!!!


coming from you this is the best compliment! thank you stilly!!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Getting ready to head into Dallas for a show.
> 
> Top: (is a rerun) Ellen Tracy
> Jeans: Ralph Lauren
> CL Leopard Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My face is still swollen from the 2nd eye surgery. I wish it would go away!


love the leopard Maggies!!!



megt10 said:


> Your and your husband look so good together. He is HOT but then he would have to be to keep up with you .


 
Meg you're so sweet thank you! 



Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties today. The look is inspired by my new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


rock'in outfit elsie!


----------



## amazigrace

beagly911 said:


> Here's today's work look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell (one of my great buys at Nordies last week)
> Shoes: Aqua watersnake VP's (I'm actually more comfortable walking and standing in them than sitting...woohoo!)



You look wonderful, *beagly911!* I especially love your shoes!


----------



## september gurl

Ladies, I'm so far behind on this thread. You all look amazing!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi! All the ladies look great. Sorry I'm been incredibly M.I.A on the forum and this thread moves so fast so I can't comment on each individual outfit.

Outfit: 
Kenneth Cole Sweater
Frankie B skinny jeans
Lilac Navy Maggies


----------



## aoqtpi

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi! All the ladies look great. Sorry I'm been incredibly M.I.A on the forum and this thread moves so fast so I can't comment on each individual outfit.
> 
> Outfit:
> Kenneth Cole Sweater
> Frankie B skinny jeans
> Lilac Navy Maggies



I love this look and your stunning Maggies!


----------



## Minnie

I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.


----------



## Minnie

Lady Dafs @ Dinner


----------



## Minnie

Lady Peeps @ Dinner


----------



## chanel*liz

Minnie said:


> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.


 
so cute!



Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner


 
love the dress and blue daf pairing!! 



Minnie said:


> Lady Peeps @ Dinner


 
wow!! LOVE! can you tell me the belt? i love love love it!


----------



## Minnie

chanel*liz said:


> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> love the dress and blue daf pairing!!
> 
> 
> 
> wow!! LOVE! can you tell me the belt? i love love love it!



Thanks  The belt is Hermes medor


----------



## 9distelle

Minnie said:


> Lady Peeps @ Dinner


This outfit is great with LPs!!!


----------



## 9distelle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, you wear LPs so flawless!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi! All the ladies look great. Sorry I'm been incredibly M.I.A on the forum and this thread moves so fast so I can't comment on each individual outfit.
> 
> Outfit:
> Kenneth Cole Sweater
> Frankie B skinny jeans
> Lilac Navy Maggies


 
Gorgeous, as always, my dear!



Minnie said:


> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.


 


Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner


 


Minnie said:


> Lady Peeps @ Dinner


 
I love all three of these looks!  Awesome!


----------



## kvjohns614

Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!

I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....







DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs






DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Minnie said:


> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.



You've got great style! I love all three outfits!


----------



## chanel*liz

kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas


 
both looks


----------



## icecreamom

Minnie said:
			
		

> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.



Love this blouse! It's so delicate and chic. Very stunning! All 3 outfits are jaw dropping.


----------



## mmmoussighi

kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas


 

Holy hotness!!!  I love both outfits!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

9distelle said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, you wear LPs so flawless!!!


 
thank you so much!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi! All the ladies look great. Sorry I'm been incredibly M.I.A on the forum and this thread moves so fast so I can't comment on each individual outfit.
> 
> Outfit:
> Kenneth Cole Sweater
> Frankie B skinny jeans
> Lilac Navy Maggies


 
love  the lilac maggies!!!



Minnie said:


> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.


 


Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner


 


Minnie said:


> Lady Peeps @ Dinner


 
minnie, you look fabulous!!



kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas


 
wow gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas



Beautiful couple! Both look fab!! I love your LD!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner



Another beautiful outfit with LD!! Now I want go out with my beige LD


----------



## Nolia

Minnie said:


> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.



I LOVE that striped skirt!!  What is it?!


----------



## kvjohns614

chanel*liz said:


> both looks


 Thanks Liz!!! I love all of your outfits so it means a lot coming from someone with such fab style!!!



mmmoussighi said:


> Holy hotness!!!  I love both outfits!!!


 
Thank you so much!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow gorgeous!


 
Thanks dezy!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful couple! Both look fab!! I love your LD!!


 
Aw! Thanks so much!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Where you looked beautfiul in your last outfit you now look totally gorgeous! That is a great cut and color for you.


 Thank you neg!


Perfect Day said:


> Loving the watersnakes !!!!! Nice style


Thanks Perfect, I love my watersnakes!



soleilbrun said:


> perfection.


Thank you for your kind words!



mmmoussighi said:


> So stylish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE those Maggies on you! Looks great with the jeans!
> 
> 
> What a fun and edgy look!


Thank you mmm, I'm finally figuring out my style



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you bling!
> 
> 
> thank you liz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!! very nice dress!!
> 
> 
> awww thanks babe!!! He was so proudly telling everyone how great it is that I can still wear heels!
> 
> 
> coming from you this is the best compliment! thank you stilly!!!!
> 
> 
> love the leopard Maggies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg you're so sweet thank you!
> 
> 
> rock'in outfit elsie!


thank you dezy!



amazigrace said:


> You look wonderful, *beagly911!* I especially love your shoes!


Thank you amazigrace, I love them and wear them every week!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties today. The look is inspired by my new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Great look, love the boots!



dhampir2005 said:


> Hi! All the ladies look great. Sorry I'm been incredibly M.I.A on the forum and this thread moves so fast so I can't comment on each individual outfit.
> 
> Outfit:
> Kenneth Cole Sweater
> Frankie B skinny jeans
> Lilac Navy Maggies


Such a fabulous colorway in the Maggies.



Minnie said:


> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.


 


Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner


 


Minnie said:


> Lady Peeps @ Dinner


 
Lovely looks Minnie!


----------



## beagly911

kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas


 Beautiful!


----------



## myu3160

kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas



You have such gorgeous legs! loving those lady daffs on you, you're so fab!!


----------



## myu3160

Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner



Love this look Minnie!! Gorgeous!


----------



## heiress-ox

kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas



You look absolutely fabulous & your legs look so long; looks like you had a great time



dhampir2005 said:


> Hi! All the ladies look great. Sorry I'm been incredibly M.I.A on the forum and this thread moves so fast so I can't comment on each individual outfit.
> 
> Outfit:
> Kenneth Cole Sweater
> Frankie B skinny jeans
> Lilac Navy Maggies



So cute, the lilac will always be one of my favourite maggie colours!



Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner


i LOVE this outfit, those EB Dafs are beyond gorgeous & that belt is great!



BattyBugs said:


> Getting ready to head into Dallas for a show.
> 
> Top: (is a rerun) Ellen Tracy
> Jeans: Ralph Lauren
> CL Leopard Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great *Batty*, how are you finding the Maggies, they sure do look gorgeous?
> 
> My face is still swollen from the 2nd eye surgery. I wish it would go away!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saturday was my Baby Shower, let me just say I never thought I'd be wearing 150s at 31 weeks, so I'm pretty proud of myself. My grandma was not pleased though!
> 
> What I'm wearing: Black patent Lady Peeps, Rachel Zoe dress, black maternity tights, Chanel black caviar jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just need to share...how hot my hubby looks


*A*, you are seriously the most fabulous pregnant woman ever, you always look so glowing & chic, that dress is so pretty & wearing 150s so far along is a major feat!


----------



## kvjohns614

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thank you beagly!!!



myu3160 said:


> You have such gorgeous legs! loving those lady daffs on you, you're so fab!!


 
Aw thanks they're one of my favorite pairs, I got them in Paris right before I got engaged!



heiress-ox said:


> You look absolutely fabulous & your legs look so long; looks like you had a great time


 
Thank you so much, what a compliment!


----------



## stilly

kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas


 
*kvjohns* - You look stunning in both outfits!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> Yay, you got the Maggies! You look fantastic! What show did you see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit! What Bal is that? Is it heavy with the giant hardware?



Thanks L! It was a show put on by the Dallas Arts Community, called "A Gathering." It was a tribute/memorial to mark 30 years of AIDS/HIV. There were some powerful Dallas people who took part.


----------



## BattyBugs

mmmoussighi said:


> So stylish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE those Maggies on you!  Looks great with the jeans!
> 
> 
> What a fun and edgy look!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you bling!
> 
> 
> thank you liz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!! very nice dress!!
> 
> 
> awww thanks babe!!! He was so proudly telling everyone how great it is that I can still wear heels!
> 
> 
> coming from you this is the best compliment! thank you stilly!!!!
> 
> 
> love the leopard Maggies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg you're so sweet thank you!
> 
> 
> rock'in outfit elsie!



 mmmoussigh & Dezy!


----------



## stilly

Minnie said:


> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.


 


Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner


 


Minnie said:


> Lady Peeps @ Dinner


 
I love all 3 outfits!!!
The Daffs and Peeps are fabulous on you!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi! All the ladies look great. Sorry I'm been incredibly M.I.A on the forum and this thread moves so fast so I can't comment on each individual outfit.
> 
> Outfit:
> Kenneth Cole Sweater
> Frankie B skinny jeans
> Lilac Navy Maggies





Minnie said:


> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.





Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner





Minnie said:


> Lady Peeps @ Dinner





kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas




Nice looks, ladies.


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> Getting ready to head into Dallas for a show.
> 
> Top: (is a rerun) Ellen Tracy
> Jeans: Ralph Lauren
> CL Leopard Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My face is still swollen from the 2nd eye surgery. I wish it would go away!


 
So cute *Batty*!!!
I love the jeans and Maggies!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Tonight indigo maggie


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> Tonight indigo maggie



Liz, you look amazing!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thank you ladies so much for the lovely compliments! The lilac navy maggies are one of my favorites!



aoqtpi said:


> I love this look and your stunning Maggies!





mmmoussighi said:


> Gorgeous, as always, my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all three of these looks!  Awesome!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love  the lilac maggies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie, you look fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> wow gorgeous!





beagly911 said:


> Great look, love the boots!
> 
> 
> Such a fabulous colorway in the Maggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely looks Minnie!





heiress-ox said:


> You look absolutely fabulous & your legs look so long; looks like you had a great time
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, the lilac will always be one of my favourite maggie colours!
> 
> 
> i LOVE this outfit, those EB Dafs are beyond gorgeous & that belt is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A*, you are seriously the most fabulous pregnant woman ever, you always look so glowing & chic, that dress is so pretty & wearing 150s so far along is a major feat!





BattyBugs said:


> Nice looks, ladies.


----------



## dhampir2005

You always look incredibly Liz! Love this outfit! 



chanel*liz said:


> Tonight indigo maggie



Both your outfits are gorgeous! I especially love the water snake Saba dafs, they're my favorite color way for the daffodil/lady daf




kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas


----------



## dhampir2005

All your outfits are to die for, but this dress is so fun and colorful! 



Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner


----------



## calisurf

Sorry I've been so MIA!  Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!!!

And *Dezy* - big big big congrats - you look amazing!

------

Here are two pics.  The first on the way to a fashion show, the second was at TEDxSanDiego - amazing event!


----------



## martinaa

Minnie said:


> Lady Peeps @ Dinner


 
Oh wow, all Your outfits are gorgeous!!


----------



## martinaa

chanel*liz said:


> Tonight indigo maggie


 
Liz, You always look great!


----------



## GSDlover

Minnie said:


> Lady Peeps @ Dinner



Absolutely love this outfit.  Sexy while being classy at the same time!


----------



## GSDlover

Minnie said:


> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.



Hi Minnie, how I wish I was as stylish as you!  Where did you get this lacy top from?  Thank you!


----------



## lyndamac

calisurf said:


> Sorry I've been so MIA!  Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!!!
> 
> And *Dezy* - big big big congrats - you look amazing!
> 
> ------
> 
> Here are two pics.  The first on the way to a fashion show, the second was at TEDxSanDiego - amazing event!


And 2 amazing outfit's love your style..


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi! All the ladies look great. Sorry I'm been incredibly M.I.A on the forum and this thread moves so fast so I can't comment on each individual outfit.
> 
> Outfit:
> Kenneth Cole Sweater
> Frankie B skinny jeans
> Lilac Navy Maggies


 Super cute outfit and love the shoes.


----------



## megt10

Minnie said:


> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.


 


Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner


 


Minnie said:


> Lady Peeps @ Dinner


 
Love all your outfits and the shoes but your belt is fabulous. Love it.


----------



## megt10

kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Tonight indigo maggie


 So HOT, love the shoes with the dress.


----------



## megt10

calisurf said:


> Sorry I've been so MIA!  Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!!!
> 
> And *Dezy* - big big big congrats - you look amazing!
> 
> ------
> 
> Here are two pics.  The first on the way to a fashion show, the second was at TEDxSanDiego - amazing event!


 Love the way you paired your booties. Both outfits look fab on you.


----------



## Jönathan

calisurf said:


> Sorry I've been so MIA!  Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!!!
> 
> And *Dezy* - big big big congrats - you look amazing!
> 
> ------
> 
> Here are two pics.  The first on the way to a fashion show, the second was at TEDxSanDiego - amazing event!



cali, you look gorgeous! 

Both outfits are amazing!


----------



## calisurf

lyndamac said:


> And 2 amazing outfit's love your style..





megt10 said:


> Love the way you paired your booties. Both outfits look fab on you.






			
				Jönathan;20507060 said:
			
		

> cali, you look gorgeous!
> 
> Both outfits are amazing!



 lyndamac!

 meg

 jonathan


----------



## beagly911

calisurf said:


> Sorry I've been so MIA! Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!!!
> 
> And *Dezy* - big big big congrats - you look amazing!
> 
> ------
> 
> Here are two pics. The first on the way to a fashion show, the second was at TEDxSanDiego - amazing event!


Both lovely looks, what is the CL in the second pic.  Its gorgeous and I love the color!


----------



## calisurf

beagly911 said:


> Both lovely looks, what is the CL in the second pic.  Its gorgeous and I love the color!



Thanks beagly!

It's the Steva .  It's one of my favorites!

(more pics here)


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> Tonight indigo maggie



So beautiful!




calisurf said:


> Sorry I've been so MIA!  Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!!!
> 
> And *Dezy* - big big big congrats - you look amazing!
> 
> ------
> 
> Here are two pics.  The first on the way to a fashion show, the second was at TEDxSanDiego - amazing event!



Love both outfits!


----------



## l.a_girl19

kvjohns614 said:


> Sorry for the general shout but everyone looks amazing!!!!
> 
> I have been laying low for a while as to avoid the temptation but here are a couple of recent outfits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out for his birthday in DC. Dress: BCBG, Saba watersnake Lady Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF and I out again in DC dress is BCBG again with Peacock Biancas



Wow! You look amazing! Love your LDs



chanel*liz said:


> Tonight indigo maggie



You look stunning as always I LOVE YOUR NEW BIRKIN!!! I DIEEE! lol Did you have to make a lot of purchases before you could purchase a Birkin? Or were you permitted to buy one right away?



calisurf said:


> Sorry I've been so MIA!  Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!!!
> 
> And *Dezy* - big big big congrats - you look amazing!
> 
> ------
> 
> Here are two pics.  The first on the way to a fashion show, the second was at TEDxSanDiego - amazing event!



Beautiful outfits


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

heiress-ox said:


> *A*, you are seriously the most fabulous pregnant woman ever, you always look so glowing & chic, that dress is so pretty & wearing 150s so far along is a major feat!


 
so sweet thank you!!!



chanel*liz said:


> Tonight indigo maggie


Liz you look fab! 



calisurf said:


> Sorry I've been so MIA! Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!!!
> 
> And *Dezy* - big big big congrats - you look amazing!
> 
> ------
> 
> Here are two pics. The first on the way to a fashion show, the second was at TEDxSanDiego - amazing event!


 
thank you cali!!! love both of your outfits!!


----------



## Flip88

Hmmmmm, watersnakes ..... Fabulous.




			
				BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Very cute!
> 
> Hot stuff, Beagly!


----------



## dhampir2005

Wow both your outfits are great! Love the bright color on the first one though 



calisurf said:


> Sorry I've been so MIA!  Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!!!
> 
> And *Dezy* - big big big congrats - you look amazing!
> 
> ------
> 
> Here are two pics.  The first on the way to a fashion show, the second was at TEDxSanDiego - amazing event!



Awww thank you 



megt10 said:


> Super cute outfit and love the shoes.


----------



## kvjohns614

stilly said:


> *kvjohns* - You look stunning in both outfits!!!


 
Thank you so much!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Nice looks, ladies.


 
Thanks!



dhampir2005 said:


> Both your outfits are gorgeous! I especially love the water snake Saba dafs, they're my favorite color way for the daffodil/lady daf


 
Mine too! Thank you!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous!


 
 Thank you!!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! You look amazing! Love your LDs


 
Such kind words! Thank you!


----------



## Minnie

GSDlover said:
			
		

> Hi Minnie, how I wish I was as stylish as you!  Where did you get this lacy top from?  Thank you!



Theank you. It's a dkny top from 7 years ago


----------



## cts900

I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:.  Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers!  I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.

Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing.  I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks. 

I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!!  You are a vision.  Bravo! 

*Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.  


The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_.  Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me.  Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:.  Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers!  I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.
> 
> Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing.  I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks.
> 
> I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!!  You are a vision.  Bravo!
> 
> *Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.
> 
> 
> The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_.  Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me.  Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).


 
I'm loving that dress on you, gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

It's only been a couple of days and already I'm so behind! Keeping up with this thread takes work! Everyone truly looks amazing!


----------



## beagly911

Flip88 said:


> Hmmmmm, watersnakes ..... Fabulous.


 Thanks I love them!


----------



## chanel*liz

cts900 said:


> I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:. Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers! I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.
> 
> Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing. I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks.
> 
> I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!! You are a vision. Bravo!
> 
> *Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.
> 
> 
> The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_. Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me. Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).


 
Very cute!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:.  Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers!  I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.
> 
> Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing.  I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks.
> 
> I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!!  You are a vision.  Bravo!
> 
> *Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.
> 
> 
> The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_.  Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me.  Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).



Adorable!


----------



## chanel*liz

Ambertina


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> Ambertina



Adorable!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties today. The look is inspired by my new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
These boot are gorgeous!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi! All the ladies look great. Sorry I'm been incredibly M.I.A on the forum and this thread moves so fast so I can't comment on each individual outfit.
> 
> Outfit:
> Kenneth Cole Sweater
> Frankie B skinny jeans
> Lilac Navy Maggies


 
Fabulous!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Minnie said:


> I love everyone's personal CL style. Here are a few of my CL outfits in the past couple of months.


 
I love the pops of color!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Minnie said:


> Lady Dafs @ Dinner


 
That dress is beautiful.


----------



## Elsie87

Goa lamé Simples today:






















Details are in my blog!


----------



## Elsie87

chanel*liz said:


> Ambertina


 
Gorgeous! Lovin' those Ambertinas with that dress! 



cts900 said:


> I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:.  Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers!  I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.
> 
> Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing.  I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks.
> 
> I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!!  You are a vision.  Bravo!
> 
> *Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.
> 
> 
> The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_.  Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me.  Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).


 
Sweet *cts*, you look absolutely beautiful, as always!


----------



## Minnie

chanel*liz said:


> Ambertina



cute !


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cts900 said:


> I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:.  Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers!  I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.
> 
> Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing.  I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks.
> 
> I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!!  You are a vision.  Bravo!
> 
> *Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.
> 
> 
> The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_.  Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me.  Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).




Love your dress!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Ambertina



Dear Liz, can I ask ID for your dress? It is , love your ambertinas. Your style is AMAZING! love all your outfits


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

calisurf said:


> Sorry I've been so MIA!  Everyone looks absolutely fabulous!!!
> 
> And *Dezy* - big big big congrats - you look amazing!
> 
> ------
> 
> Here are two pics.  The first on the way to a fashion show, the second was at TEDxSanDiego - amazing event!



Cali , you are looking fabulous on those pics!! Love your yellow dress with leopard boots!!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:.  Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers!  I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.
> 
> Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing.  I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks.
> 
> I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!!  You are a vision.  Bravo!
> 
> *Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.
> 
> 
> The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_.  Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me.  Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).



You look great! Good luck marking exams; I have my first law school final today  and I wish I was in your shoes! I need to get off tPF and review...



chanel*liz said:


> Ambertina



Beautiful and well-dressed as always, *Liz*! You never have a bad hair or fashion day!


----------



## Emma4790

Sorry for the broad comment, but I've totally lost track of everyone! * Y'all are gorgeous!! *
I'm  sorry too I haven't got this on, but this is what I'm planning to wear out tonight.
I hope you like it


----------



## mmmoussighi

cts900 said:


> I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:.  Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers!  I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.
> 
> Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing.  I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks.
> 
> I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!!  You are a vision.  Bravo!
> 
> *Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.
> 
> 
> The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_.  Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me.  Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).


 

CTS, you are looking SOOOO fabulous!  And that look is adorable!


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Dear Liz, can I ask ID for your dress? It is , love your ambertinas. Your style is AMAZING! love all your outfits


 
It is Revolver.. got it on revolveclothing.com  Thank you so much sweetie!! Likewise!


----------



## chanel*liz

Emma4790 said:


> Sorry for the broad comment, but I've totally lost track of everyone! *Y'all are gorgeous!! *
> I'm sorry too I haven't got this on, but this is what I'm planning to wear out tonight.
> I hope you like it


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:. Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers! I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.
> 
> Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing. I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks.
> 
> I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!! You are a vision. Bravo!
> 
> *Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.
> 
> 
> The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_. Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me. Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).


 
thank you so much C! I love your dress, you look fab!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Liz and Elsie- *you both look fab!

*Emma- *love your outfit, I need Bibis in my life!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Emma4790 said:


> Sorry for the broad comment, but I've totally lost track of everyone! * Y'all are gorgeous!! *
> I'm  sorry too I haven't got this on, but this is what I'm planning to wear out tonight.
> I hope you like it



Emma, great outfit


----------



## aoqtpi

Emma4790 said:


> Sorry for the broad comment, but I've totally lost track of everyone! * Y'all are gorgeous!! *
> I'm  sorry too I haven't got this on, but this is what I'm planning to wear out tonight.
> I hope you like it



Like it? Love it!


----------



## Emma4790

aoqtpi said:


> Like it? Love it!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Emma, great outfit





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Liz and Elsie- *you both look fab!
> 
> *Emma- *love your outfit, I need Bibis in my life!





chanel*liz said:


>


Thanks girls for the comments! I really appreciate it. I'm heading out now and didn't get a chance to get a photo of the dress on but I love it so much I am gonna wear it again next and I promise to take proper photos that will do justice to the amazing colours! Thanks again sweethearts


----------



## megt10

Today I wore to my jewelers for the first time my Lady Peeps. Lots of standing and a bit of walking. I now have blisters on both little toes so will be switching to Denis tonight for Shul. The outfit remains the same. Dress is Just Cavalli, Bag Chanel Jumbo Caviar. The jacket is Balenciaga.


----------



## bprimuslevy

megt10 said:
			
		

> Today I wore to my jewelers for the first time my Lady Peeps. Lots of standing and a bit of walking. I now have blisters on both little toes so will be switching to Denis tonight for Shul. The outfit remains the same. Dress is Just Cavalli, Bag Chanel Jumbo Caviar. The jacket is Balenciaga.



Love your jacket. Is it black or anthracite?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Today I wore to my jewelers for the first time my Lady Peeps. Lots of standing and a bit of walking. I now have blisters on both little toes so will be switching to Denis tonight for Shul. The outfit remains the same. Dress is Just Cavalli, Bag Chanel Jumbo Caviar. The jacket is Balenciaga.



You look gorgeous!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

HL dress with my Bianca 140 patent in Peacock. This style is very uncomfortable to me for some reason, but the color is a perfect match to my car, so I HAD to have it, hahaha :0P


----------



## aoqtpi

IcookIeatIshop said:


> HL dress with my Bianca 140 patent in Peacock. This style is very uncomfortable to me for some reason, but the color is a perfect match to my car, so I HAD to have it, hahaha :0P



OMG I DIE for your HL! 

You look great!


----------



## megt10

bprimuslevy said:


> Love your jacket. Is it black or anthracite?


 
The jacket is Black with black zips from the SS 2010 collection.


IcookIeatIshop said:


> You look gorgeous!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## cts900

Jönathan;20513267 said:
			
		

> Adorable!







chanel*liz said:


> Ambertina



Thanks hun, love the color of your dress!



Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details are in my blog!





Elsie87 said:


> Sweet *cts*, you look absolutely beautiful, as always!



Thank you, love.  Your accessories always take my breath away.  



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your dress!!



Thank you so much!



aoqtpi said:


> You look great! Good luck marking exams; *I have my first law school final today*  and I wish I was in your shoes! I need to get off tPF and review...



How did it go?  Which class?  I start giving finals on Monday.  I feel for you, sweetness.



mmmoussighi said:


> CTS, you are looking SOOOO fabulous!  And that look is adorable!



Thank you so very, very much! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you so much C! I love your dress, you look fab!!!



Hi, babe.  Thank you, A. :kiss:



megt10 said:


> Today I wore to my jewelers for the first time my Lady Peeps. Lots of standing and a bit of walking. I now have blisters on both little toes so will be switching to Denis tonight for Shul. The outfit remains the same. Dress is Just Cavalli, Bag Chanel Jumbo Caviar. The jacket is Balenciaga.



I am sorry for the blisters....but it was worth it.  Look at you!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> HL dress with my Bianca 140 patent in Peacock. This style is very uncomfortable to me for some reason, but the color is a perfect match to my car, so I HAD to have it, hahaha :0P



It is a perfect match.  You are stunning.


----------



## cts900

bling*lover said:


> I'm loving that dress on you, gorgeous!



Hello, mama.  Thank you .


----------



## bling*lover

megt10 said:


> Today I wore to my jewelers for the first time my Lady Peeps. Lots of standing and a bit of walking. I now have blisters on both little toes so will be switching to Denis tonight for Shul. The outfit remains the same. Dress is Just Cavalli, Bag Chanel Jumbo Caviar. The jacket is Balenciaga.


 




IcookIeatIshop said:


> HL dress with my Bianca 140 patent in Peacock. This style is very uncomfortable to me for some reason, but the color is a perfect match to my car, so I HAD to have it, hahaha :0P


 
 Gorgeous!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

my birthday dinner outfit! gold specchio lady peep spikes, cynthia vincent dress, silver fox fur, and a metallic lavender chanel jumbo. plus my new diamond necklace i received for my birthday 

i fell on the sidewalk on the way to a broadway show because i seriously had a half a bottle of red wine and many, many glasses of champagne to celebrate at dinner, and miraculously the specchio remained unharmed!! my lucky day  considering specchio is notorious for showing damage really quick.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

aoqtpi said:
			
		

> OMG I DIE for your HL!
> 
> You look great!






			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> It is a perfect match.  You are stunning.






			
				bling*lover said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!



Thank you all so much! :0)


----------



## dhampir2005

Thank you 



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Fabulous!


----------



## dhampir2005

CTS! You look awesome! I love the print on the dress, it's colorful without being overwhelming 



cts900 said:


> I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:.  Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers!  I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.
> 
> Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing.  I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks.
> 
> I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!!  You are a vision.  Bravo!
> 
> *Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.
> 
> 
> The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_.  Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me.  Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).



What a cute outfit! Great color matching.


chanel*liz said:


> Ambertina



Your pics are always so clear and comprehensive! Love the chloe 



Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details are in my blog!



Can I come steal your chanel?  Where would you be wearing such a cute outfit to?



Emma4790 said:


> Sorry for the broad comment, but I've totally lost track of everyone! * Y'all are gorgeous!! *
> I'm  sorry too I haven't got this on, but this is what I'm planning to wear out tonight.
> I hope you like it



Your poor feet! You look awesome though  I especially love the jacket since I'm looking for a good Bal jacket!



megt10 said:


> Today I wore to my jewelers for the first time my Lady Peeps. Lots of standing and a bit of walking. I now have blisters on both little toes so will be switching to Denis tonight for Shul. The outfit remains the same. Dress is Just Cavalli, Bag Chanel Jumbo Caviar. The jacket is Balenciaga.



OMG you look amazing in that HL! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> HL dress with my Bianca 140 patent in Peacock. This style is very uncomfortable to me for some reason, but the color is a perfect match to my car, so I HAD to have it, hahaha :0P



Love the fox fur and the new bling 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> my birthday dinner outfit! gold specchio lady peep spikes, cynthia vincent dress, silver fox fur, and a metallic lavender chanel jumbo. plus my new diamond necklace i received for my birthday
> 
> i fell on the sidewalk on the way to a broadway show because i seriously had a half a bottle of red wine and many, many glasses of champagne to celebrate at dinner, and miraculously the specchio remained unharmed!! my lucky day  considering specchio is notorious for showing damage really quick.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details are in my blog!


Elsie you are fabulous! I always love your outfits.



Emma4790 said:


> Sorry for the broad comment, but I've totally lost track of everyone! *Y'all are gorgeous!! *
> I'm sorry too I haven't got this on, but this is what I'm planning to wear out tonight.
> I hope you like it


 Love it! 


cts900 said:


> I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:. Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers! I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.
> 
> Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing. I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks.
> 
> I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!! You are a vision. Bravo!
> 
> *Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.
> 
> 
> The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_. Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me. Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).


 CTS you look gorgeous. I love that dress.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> HL dress with my Bianca 140 patent in Peacock. This style is very uncomfortable to me for some reason, but the color is a perfect match to my car, so I HAD to have it, hahaha :0P


 You look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Ambertina


 Love the shoes liz they are so perfect with your dress and you look fabulous as always.


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> CTS! You look awesome! I love the print on the dress, it's colorful without being overwhelming
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute outfit! Great color matching.
> 
> 
> Your pics are always so clear and comprehensive! Love the chloe
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come steal your chanel?  Where would you be wearing such a cute outfit to?
> 
> 
> 
> Your poor feet! You look awesome though  I especially love the jacket since I'm looking for a good Bal jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you look amazing in that HL!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the fox fur and the new bling


 Thanks so much. I love my moto jacket or should I say all of them .


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for the sweet comments! 

*dhampir*: I would wear this look in my day-to-day life. 




Emma4790 said:


> Sorry for the broad comment, but I've totally lost track of everyone! *Y'all are gorgeous!! *
> I'm sorry too I haven't got this on, but this is what I'm planning to wear out tonight.
> I hope you like it


 
Looks great; love the colour combo!



megt10 said:


> Today I wore to my jewelers for the first time my Lady Peeps. Lots of standing and a bit of walking. I now have blisters on both little toes so will be switching to Denis tonight for Shul. The outfit remains the same. Dress is Just Cavalli, Bag Chanel Jumbo Caviar. The jacket is Balenciaga.


 
You look fabulous once again! 

Sorry to hear about the blisters... Hate when that happens! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> HL dress with my Bianca 140 patent in Peacock. This style is very uncomfortable to me for some reason, but the color is a perfect match to my car, so I HAD to have it, hahaha :0P


 
Gorgeous!!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> my birthday dinner outfit! gold specchio lady peep spikes, cynthia vincent dress, silver fox fur, and a metallic lavender chanel jumbo. plus my new diamond necklace i received for my birthday
> 
> i fell on the sidewalk on the way to a broadway show because i seriously had a half a bottle of red wine and many, many glasses of champagne to celebrate at dinner, and miraculously the specchio remained unharmed!! my lucky day  considering specchio is notorious for showing damage really quick.


 
What a fierce look! LOVE it!

Sorry to hear about your fall...


----------



## Elsie87

Black nappa Lillians today:





















Details in my blog!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Today I wore to my jewelers for the first time my Lady Peeps. Lots of standing and a bit of walking. I now have blisters on both little toes so will be switching to Denis tonight for Shul. The outfit remains the same. Dress is Just Cavalli, Bag Chanel Jumbo Caviar. The jacket is Balenciaga.



Meg, your look for today is totally me  We are twins on Bal leather jacket! Love everything here, jacket,bag,shoes, dress.... All


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details in my blog!




Beautiful!!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!
> 
> *dhampir*: I would wear this look in my day-to-day life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great; love the colour combo!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous once again!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the blisters... Hate when that happens!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fierce look! LOVE it!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your fall...


 Thanks Elsie, I have to say that I love your look today as well. Those shoes are fab!


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Meg, your look for today is totally me  We are twins on Bal leather jacket! Love everything here, jacket,bag,shoes, dress.... All


 Thanks so much Crispedrosa. The jacket is really one of my favorite things to wear with a feminine dress.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Thanks again everyone!

Elsie, nice Chloe!

Here's another HL dress, Cartier clutch and Altadama 140 patent in Rouge


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my birthday dinner outfit! gold specchio lady peep spikes, cynthia vincent dress, silver fox fur, and a metallic lavender chanel jumbo. plus my new diamond necklace i received for my birthday
> 
> i fell on the sidewalk on the way to a broadway show because i seriously had a half a bottle of red wine and many, many glasses of champagne to celebrate at dinner, and miraculously the specchio remained unharmed!! my lucky day  considering specchio is notorious for showing damage really quick.





Gorgeous necklace!! Beautil outfiT!!

no need to say you how much I love your hair right? it's fabulous! 
Now I'm imagine my long hair with those waves...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

IcookIeatIshop said:


> HL dress with my Bianca 140 patent in Peacock. This style is very uncomfortable to me for some reason, but the color is a perfect match to my car, so I HAD to have it, hahaha :0P



HL dresses look fab on you!  I really like this dress, I wanted to buy it (same as your) but I wasn't sure about fitting on me.. so, now I want it again


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dhampir2005 said:


> Love the fox fur and the new bling



thank you so much! that is my favorite fur, because it is reversible and very lightweight. so it is great if you are going to be out all night and don't want to schlep something bulky around 



Elsie87 said:


> What a fierce look! LOVE it!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your fall...



Thank you!!! The fall is typical for me LOL. If I am very tipsy, I almost always fall on cobblestone or brick sidewalks. That is why my black patent bananas are now aurum strass--- i had to cover up all the nicks and scratches on them!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Gorgeous necklace!! Beautil outfiT!!
> 
> no need to say you how much I love your hair right? it's fabulous!
> Now I'm imagine my long hair with those waves...




Thanks lovey I love your hair... it it sooo long!! While mine isn't curled if probably falls to halfway down my back. If you want to get those types of curls/waves, I use one of those curling irons where there isn't a clamp-- you just wrap the piece of hair around and hold it. The barrel of the iron is shaped like a cone-- it tapers at the end. Since long hair is so heavy, I find the curls fall out faster, so when I start the night with hair like this, by the end, it is loose waves


----------



## aoqtpi

Piros 

















Didn't notice the Piros were uneven :shame:


----------



## aoqtpi

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> Elsie, nice Chloe!
> 
> Here's another HL dress, Cartier clutch and Altadama 140 patent in Rouge



Very pretty!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> How did it go?  Which class?  I start giving finals on Monday.  I feel for you, sweetness.



It was Torts Law; not sure how it went, but no time to dwell on it now that I have four more coming up! Thank you, you're too kind  Hope marking goes well; I've been on that side of the situation as well, and know how frustrating it is when you mark a student's work who clearly paid zero attention to the teachings.


----------



## Flip88

Perfect outfit and ~~~~ Happy Birthday ~~~ 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> my birthday dinner outfit! gold specchio lady peep spikes, cynthia vincent dress, silver fox fur, and a metallic lavender chanel jumbo. plus my new diamond necklace i received for my birthday
> 
> i fell on the sidewalk on the way to a broadway show because i seriously had a half a bottle of red wine and many, many glasses of champagne to celebrate at dinner, and miraculously the specchio remained unharmed!! my lucky day  considering specchio is notorious for showing damage really quick.


----------



## mustangsammy

I've been admiring this thread and you stylish ladies for a while now, thought I'd share my Libelles with ya! The photo was taken during my last trip to South Beach 





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## aoqtpi

mustangsammy said:


> I've been admiring this thread and you stylish ladies for a while now, thought I'd share my Libelles with ya! The photo was taken during my last trip to South Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Very pretty! I love that blue!


----------



## mularice

mustangsammy ; That blue is amazing! You're stunning (and the shoes are pretty too!)


----------



## cts900

mustangsammy said:


> I've been admiring this thread and you stylish ladies for a while now, thought I'd share my Libelles with ya! The photo was taken during my last trip to South Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



This color is beautiful on you.



aoqtpi said:


> It was Torts Law; not sure how it went, but no time to dwell on it now that I have four more coming up! Thank you, you're too kind  Hope marking goes well; I've been on that side of the situation as well, and know how frustrating it is when you mark a student's work who clearly paid zero attention to the teachings.





aoqtpi said:


> Piros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't notice the Piros were uneven :shame:



Ugh....Torts. Meh...my roommate made me sit in on some of her Torts classes.  I am sure you did well and good luck with the rest.  I am loving the pop of color of your top! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> Elsie, nice Chloe!
> 
> Here's another HL dress, Cartier clutch and Altadama 140 patent in Rouge



Very sexy!



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details in my blog!



This pattern is deeeelicious.



megt10 said:


> CTS you look gorgeous. I love that dress.



Thank you, sweet meg.  



dhampir2005 said:


> CTS! You look awesome! I love the print on the dress, it's colorful without being overwhelming



Thank you!  I have been inspired by meg to wear more color.  I am grateful this one came across well...I am still a little nervous! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> my birthday dinner outfit! gold specchio lady peep spikes, cynthia vincent dress, silver fox fur, and a metallic lavender chanel jumbo. plus my new diamond necklace i received for my birthday
> 
> i fell on the sidewalk on the way to a broadway show because i seriously had a half a bottle of red wine and many, many glasses of champagne to celebrate at dinner, and miraculously the specchio remained unharmed!! my lucky day  considering specchio is notorious for showing damage really quick.



Oh, goodness!  Glad you and your shoes are okay.  You looked fab.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## cts900

Lunch with the ladies in my beloved Rastas and getting dressed for a holiday themed wedding this evening in black patent Yo Yos:


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> Lunch with the ladies in my beloved Rastas and getting dressed for a holiday themed wedding this evening in black patent Yo Yos:


 
Love the dresses and CLs *cts*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's the red dress I'm wearing with my Lady Peeps to the first of the holiday parties tonight. 

Hopefully I'll be OK standing in the Peeps for 2-3 hours. I'm bringing the trusty Pigalles as back-up just in case.


----------



## pr1nc355

*LG:* Happy Birthdayartyhat: Congratulations on your new bling and for looking fantastic!

*aoqtpi:* You're making me re-think passing up those Piros.  You look great!

*mustangsammy:* Love the name!  ITA that you're stunning in that blue dress.

*cts:* Love the shoes, but that burgundy dress is WOWZA!  

*stilly:* I always enjoy your outfit pics, and that red dress is stunning on you.


----------



## pr1nc355

I never order clothes online, but I'd been looking for this dress everywhere, and it was sold out in my size.  I finally saw it pop up on saks.com, in my size, and on sale  It arrived yesterday. I nearly missed the delivery, but the Fedex guy was pulling up to my house as I was peeling out of my driveway to go back to work (I went home for lunch) and rolled down his window and yelled out asking if I could stop for a minute to sign for my package cuz it required a siggy.  I'm so glad I did.  I can't wait to wear it out to a holiday dinner next week.  Here's a preview of it with my batik python NPs:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

pr1nc355 said:


> I never order clothes online, but I'd been looking for this dress everywhere, and it was sold out in my size.  I finally saw it pop up on saks.com, in my size, and on sale  It arrived yesterday. I nearly missed the delivery, but the Fedex guy was pulling up to my house as I was peeling out of my driveway to go back to work (I went home for lunch) and rolled down his window and yelled out asking if I could stop for a minute to sign for my package cuz it required a siggy.  I'm so glad I did.  I can't wait to wear it out to a holiday dinner next week.  Here's a preview of it with my batik python NPs:



Wow *Pr1n!!!!* You look phenomenal!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Lunch with the ladies in my beloved Rastas and getting dressed for a holiday themed wedding this evening in black patent Yo Yos:



*C,* Totally gorgeous!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

pr1nc355 said:
			
		

> I never order clothes online, but I'd been looking for this dress everywhere, and it was sold out in my size.  I finally saw it pop up on saks.com, in my size, and on sale  It arrived yesterday. I nearly missed the delivery, but the Fedex guy was pulling up to my house as I was peeling out of my driveway to go back to work (I went home for lunch) and rolled down his window and yelled out asking if I could stop for a minute to sign for my package cuz it required a siggy.  I'm so glad I did.  I can't wait to wear it out to a holiday dinner next week.  Here's a preview of it with my batik python NPs:



You will definitely be the belle of the ball.


----------



## cts900

Jönathan;20524368 said:
			
		

> *C,* Totally gorgeous!!



Thank you, my sweet.



pr1nc355 said:


> I never order clothes online, but I'd been looking for this dress everywhere, and it was sold out in my size.  I finally saw it pop up on saks.com, in my size, and on sale  It arrived yesterday. I nearly missed the delivery, but the Fedex guy was pulling up to my house as I was peeling out of my driveway to go back to work (I went home for lunch) and rolled down his window and yelled out asking if I could stop for a minute to sign for my package cuz it required a siggy.  I'm so glad I did.  I can't wait to wear it out to a holiday dinner next week.  Here's a preview of it with my batik python NPs:





pr1nc355 said:


> *cts:* Love the shoes, but that burgundy dress is WOWZA!



Thank you so much, hun.  I cannot even begin to describe how beautiful you are in this dress! It is perfection. 



stilly said:


> Here's the red dress I'm wearing with my Lady Peeps to the first of the holiday parties tonight.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be OK standing in the Peeps for 2-3 hours. I'm bringing the trusty Pigalles as back-up just in case.





stilly said:


> Love the dresses and CLs *cts*!!!
> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you so much.  The pleating of your dress is gorgeous.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

mustangsammy said:
			
		

> I've been admiring this thread and you stylish ladies for a while now, thought I'd share my Libelles with ya! The photo was taken during my last trip to South Beach
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You look fabulous in that blue dress! 




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Here's the red dress I'm wearing with my Lady Peeps to the first of the holiday parties tonight.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be OK standing in the Peeps for 2-3 hours. I'm bringing the trusty Pigalles as back-up just in case.



Wow! The red skirt and the loubs are meant for each other! 




			
				pr1nc355 said:
			
		

> I never order clothes online, but I'd been looking for this dress everywhere, and it was sold out in my size.  I finally saw it pop up on saks.com, in my size, and on sale  It arrived yesterday. I nearly missed the delivery, but the Fedex guy was pulling up to my house as I was peeling out of my driveway to go back to work (I went home for lunch) and rolled down his window and yelled out asking if I could stop for a minute to sign for my package cuz it required a siggy.  I'm so glad I did.  I can't wait to wear it out to a holiday dinner next week.  Here's a preview of it with my batik python NPs:



You look like a million bucks!!


----------



## calisurf

aoqtpi said:


> Love both outfits!





l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful outfits





dhampir2005 said:


> Wow both your outfits are great! Love the bright color on the first one though





and thanks for the chance to share!


----------



## calisurf

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Cali , you are looking fabulous on those pics!! Love your yellow dress with leopard boots!!



Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I wore to my jewelers for the first time my Lady Peeps. Lots of standing and a bit of walking. I now have blisters on both little toes so will be switching to Denis tonight for Shul. The outfit remains the same. Dress is Just Cavalli, Bag Chanel Jumbo Caviar. The jacket is Balenciaga.


 Lovely meg, sorry about the blisters!


IcookIeatIshop said:


> HL dress with my Bianca 140 patent in Peacock. This style is very uncomfortable to me for some reason, but the color is a perfect match to my car, so I HAD to have it, hahaha :0P


 The HL is TDF, another 15-20 lbs and I think I might actually be able to fit into one  The whole outfit looks great!


LamborghiniGirl said:


> my birthday dinner outfit! gold specchio lady peep spikes, cynthia vincent dress, silver fox fur, and a metallic lavender chanel jumbo. plus my new diamond necklace i received for my birthday
> 
> i fell on the sidewalk on the way to a broadway show because i seriously had a half a bottle of red wine and many, many glasses of champagne to celebrate at dinner, and miraculously the specchio remained unharmed!! my lucky day  considering specchio is notorious for showing damage really quick.


 So glad your new babies weren't hurt and I hope you're ok.  Fabulous birthday look!


----------



## AEGIS

wow you are small--i remember old pics of you from your blog.  great way to ring in the new year!



pr1nc355 said:


> I never order clothes online, but I'd been looking for this dress everywhere, and it was sold out in my size.  I finally saw it pop up on saks.com, in my size, and on sale  It arrived yesterday. I nearly missed the delivery, but the Fedex guy was pulling up to my house as I was peeling out of my driveway to go back to work (I went home for lunch) and rolled down his window and yelled out asking if I could stop for a minute to sign for my package cuz it required a siggy.  I'm so glad I did.  I can't wait to wear it out to a holiday dinner next week.  Here's a preview of it with my batik python NPs:


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Sunday casual outfit: JC playsuit with gold CL Specchio cork wedges


----------



## amorris

mustangsammy said:


> I've been admiring this thread and you stylish ladies for a while now, thought I'd share my Libelles with ya! The photo was taken during my last trip to South Beach
> Thanks for letting me share!


I love that colour on you! Gorgeous xx



cts900 said:


> Lunch with the ladies in my beloved Rastas and getting dressed for a holiday themed wedding this evening in black patent Yo Yos


Your CLs are TDF!! You look great!! x



stilly said:


> Here's the red dress I'm wearing with my Lady Peeps to the first of the holiday parties tonight.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be OK standing in the Peeps for 2-3 hours. I'm bringing the trusty Pigalles as back-up just in case.


How was the LPs - I bet the Pigalles wasn't neccesary after all? My LPs are so comfortable - they're my go to party shoe. I can stand/dance in them for 3 hours - and 5 hours if I drink A LOT  And you look fab as always! xx



pr1nc355 said:


> I never order clothes online, but I'd been looking for this dress everywhere, and it was sold out in my size.  I finally saw it pop up on saks.com, in my size, and on sale  It arrived yesterday. I nearly missed the delivery, but the Fedex guy was pulling up to my house as I was peeling out of my driveway to go back to work (I went home for lunch) and rolled down his window and yelled out asking if I could stop for a minute to sign for my package cuz it required a siggy.  I'm so glad I did.  I can't wait to wear it out to a holiday dinner next week.  Here's a preview of it with my batik python NPs


Your batik NPs are TDF - I'd love to get anything in that skin!! Love your dress!! x


----------



## amorris

aoqtpi said:


> Piros
> Didn't notice the Piros were uneven :shame:


I love your whole outfit!! x



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Sunday casual outfit: JC playsuit with gold CL Specchio cork wedges


Those wedges looks incredibly comfortable. You look great! x


----------



## amorris

Dinner last night with girlfriends and still obsessing over my nude P Plato...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks lovey I love your hair... it it sooo long!! While mine isn't curled if probably falls to halfway down my back. If you want to get those types of curls/waves, I use one of those curling irons where there isn't a clamp-- you just wrap the piece of hair around and hold it. The barrel of the iron is shaped like a cone-- it tapers at the end. Since long hair is so heavy, I find the curls fall out faster, so when I start the night with hair like this, by the end, it is loose waves



Thank you so much for your advice , I think I'm going to get one of those irons and I'll try to do these waves on my hair  I'll tell you...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

amorris said:


> Dinner last night with girlfriends and still obsessing over my nude P Plato...





Super beautiful outfit! Those P plato are one of my fav styles!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Sunday casual outfit: JC playsuit with gold CL Specchio cork wedges


 Such a cute outfit!


----------



## megt10

amorris said:


> Dinner last night with girlfriends and still obsessing over my nude P Plato...


 Wow, you look fantastic! Your legs go on forever with those shoes.


----------



## LavenderIce

This thread moves to fast for me to comment individually, you all look fabulous and you all inspire me!  

I need to make a special shout out to *cts*--*C*, every time you wear and post pics of your rasta Greissimos, you make my heart race.  I love them on you and I love you even more.


----------



## megt10

Last night we went to our local dinner theater for a Christmas play. I wore my lux since they were the only shoes that didn't hurt my blisters. The dress is Just Cavalli and the coat is Rebecca Taylor.


----------



## soleilbrun

stilly said:


> Here's the red dress I'm wearing with my Lady Peeps to the first of the holiday parties tonight.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be OK standing in the Peeps for 2-3 hours. I'm bringing the trusty Pigalles as back-up just in case.


 Stilly, you are hardcore! pigalle as back up shoes.  I love it.


----------



## soleilbrun

mustangsammy said:


> I've been admiring this thread and you stylish ladies for a while now, thought I'd share my Libelles with ya! The photo was taken during my last trip to South Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 Such a wonderful combination.  Love that blue.


----------



## soleilbrun

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> Elsie, nice Chloe!
> 
> Here's another HL dress, Cartier clutch and Altadama 140 patent in Rouge


 
You look great! Can I play in your closet?  It looks like it full of goodies.


----------



## Dukeprincess

pr1nc355 said:


> I never order clothes online, but I'd been looking for this dress everywhere, and it was sold out in my size.  I finally saw it pop up on saks.com, in my size, and on sale  It arrived yesterday. I nearly missed the delivery, but the Fedex guy was pulling up to my house as I was peeling out of my driveway to go back to work (I went home for lunch) and rolled down his window and yelled out asking if I could stop for a minute to sign for my package cuz it required a siggy.  I'm so glad I did.  I can't wait to wear it out to a holiday dinner next week.  Here's a preview of it with my batik python NPs:



I am glad you stopped too!  You look amazing!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theater for a Christmas play. I wore my lux since they were the only shoes that didn't hurt my blisters. The dress is Just Cavalli and the coat is Rebecca Taylor.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Here's the red dress I'm wearing with my Lady Peeps to the first of the holiday parties tonight.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be OK standing in the Peeps for 2-3 hours. I'm bringing the trusty Pigalles as back-up just in case.



wow Stilly another home-run!  LOVE the red pleated skirt, layered no less! Black and Red contrast real well, I also like the jacket plus skirt combo.  It's a preferred style of mine.  Where's your designer purse?  I scored on an entire collection of black Italian brand-name purses (Giani Bernini, small to large) at a Macy's sale 2 yrs ago. 60% off.

You should post pics of your closet/wardrobe, must be a museum of high-end taste and couture!  I have mobile racks to hold my outfits (FOUR of them), an d several chests/drawers to hold the small stuff.  Shoes are stacked vertically in boxes, resembling multiple "leaning Towers of Pisa"..haha.  I need to get more organized!

In tribute to your fashion genius, I will go with my red pleated knee length skirt with a short black jacket.  Will post pics!

Attached is my risque outfit, Nannete LePore coat & sheer bicycle pants w/lace (lingerie)


----------



## amazigrace

pr1nc355 said:


> I never order clothes online, but I'd been looking for this dress everywhere, and it was sold out in my size.  I finally saw it pop up on saks.com, in my size, and on sale  It arrived yesterday. I nearly missed the delivery, but the Fedex guy was pulling up to my house as I was peeling out of my driveway to go back to work (I went home for lunch) and rolled down his window and yelled out asking if I could stop for a minute to sign for my package cuz it required a siggy.  I'm so glad I did.  I can't wait to wear it out to a holiday dinner next week.  Here's a preview of it with my batik python NPs:



*pr1nc355,* you look amazing! I love your dress! It's gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## hazeltt

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Sunday casual outfit: JC playsuit with gold CL Specchio cork wedges



I love your wedges! 



amorris said:


> Dinner last night with girlfriends and still obsessing over my nude P Plato...



You look so pretty! I'm glad you finally found the Platos in the right size! 



megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theater for a Christmas play. I wore my lux since they were the only shoes that didn't hurt my blisters. The dress is Just Cavalli and the coat is Rebecca Taylor.



You look amazing! I love your coat! Hope your blisters will heal quickly!


----------



## aoqtpi

amorris said:


> Dinner last night with girlfriends and still obsessing over my nude P Plato...



SOOO pretty!


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theater for a Christmas play. I wore my lux since they were the only shoes that didn't hurt my blisters. The dress is Just Cavalli and the coat is Rebecca Taylor.



Esp love the pop of red in pic 2!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> Here's the red dress I'm wearing with my Lady Peeps to the first of the holiday parties tonight.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be OK standing in the Peeps for 2-3 hours. I'm bringing the trusty Pigalles as back-up just in case.



Always love seeing your posts, *stilly*! Very hot!


----------



## aoqtpi

pr1nc355 said:


> *LG:* Happy Birthdayartyhat: Congratulations on your new bling and for looking fantastic!
> 
> *aoqtpi:* You're making me re-think passing up those Piros.  You look great!
> 
> *mustangsammy:* Love the name!  ITA that you're stunning in that blue dress.
> 
> *cts:* Love the shoes, but that burgundy dress is WOWZA!
> 
> *stilly:* I always enjoy your outfit pics, and that red dress is stunning on you.



TY!




pr1nc355 said:


> I never order clothes online, but I'd been looking for this dress everywhere, and it was sold out in my size.  I finally saw it pop up on saks.com, in my size, and on sale  It arrived yesterday. I nearly missed the delivery, but the Fedex guy was pulling up to my house as I was peeling out of my driveway to go back to work (I went home for lunch) and rolled down his window and yelled out asking if I could stop for a minute to sign for my package cuz it required a siggy.  I'm so glad I did.  I can't wait to wear it out to a holiday dinner next week.  Here's a preview of it with my batik python NPs:



This dress is amazeballs on you! Wowwee!


----------



## cts900

amorris said:


> Your CLs are TDF!! You look great!! x





amorris said:


> Dinner last night with girlfriends and still obsessing over my nude P Plato...



You are so sweet, thank you.  I love your nudes and I am OBSESSED with your avi!!!!!



LavenderIce said:


> This thread moves to fast for me to comment individually, you all look fabulous and you all inspire me!
> 
> I need to make a special shout out to *cts*--*C*, every time you wear and post pics of your rasta Greissimos, you make my heart race.  I love them on you and I love you even more.



You are such a special person and I am so honored that you took the time to write something so kind.  The love seriously goes both ways, my sweet .  I wear my rastas very rarely (I am more a 100-120 gal) but everytime I do wear them, I feel like a zillion bucks .


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theater for a Christmas play. I wore my lux since they were the only shoes that didn't hurt my blisters. The dress is Just Cavalli and the coat is Rebecca Taylor.



Always gorgeous.  Your smile is your best accessory.


----------



## cts900

Brown Ron Rons for the _very last_ of my holiday shopping!  Woot woot! :xtree:


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> wow Stilly another home-run! LOVE the red pleated skirt, layered no less! Black and Red contrast real well, I also like the jacket plus skirt combo. It's a preferred style of mine. Where's your designer purse? I scored on an entire collection of black Italian brand-name purses (Giani Bernini, small to large) at a Macy's sale 2 yrs ago. 60% off.
> 
> You should post pics of your closet/wardrobe, must be a museum of high-end taste and couture! I have mobile racks to hold my outfits (FOUR of them), an d several chests/drawers to hold the small stuff. Shoes are stacked vertically in boxes, resembling multiple "leaning Towers of Pisa"..haha. I need to get more organized!
> 
> In tribute to your fashion genius, I will go with my red pleated knee length skirt with a short black jacket. Will post pics!
> 
> Attached is my risque outfit, Nannete LePore coat & sheer bicycle pants w/lace (lingerie)


 
Thanks so much *giggles*!!!
I always forget to get my bags in the photos.
I'm more of a shoe than bag girl...
Some day I'll take a pick of my closets if I can ever get them organized.

I love your pics!!!
I never tire of looking at Pigalles!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Brown Ron Rons for the _very last_ of my holiday shopping!  Woot woot! :xtree:



OH MY GOODNESS!!! You look soooooo good! I love that sweater too; I def need to find a cute long sweater for all my family gatherings this break.


----------



## mustangsammy

*aoqtpi, mularice, cts900, pr1nc355, IcookIeatIshop, soleilbrun*, thank you very much for the compliments!


----------



## mustangsammy

amorris said:


> Dinner last night with girlfriends and still obsessing over my nude P Plato...



I love the purple/nude color combo, those Platos are hot!


----------



## Luv n bags

Two outfits I wore to dinner parties. My style doesn't vary, so the outfits look alike.

Outfit with Baby in the picture: Tahari sequin top, express slim trousers, CL black Bruges
Outfit with jacket on: INC Jacket, INC Top, Trouve leather pants, CL Pillow clutch and CL Bronze metallic New Simples.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg, sorry about the blisters!
> 
> The HL is TDF, another 15-20 lbs and I think I might actually be able to fit into one  The whole outfit looks great!
> 
> So glad your new babies weren't hurt and I hope you're ok. Fabulous birthday look!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


>


 


hazeltt said:


> I love your wedges!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so pretty! I'm glad you finally found the Platos in the right size!
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing! I love your coat! Hope your blisters will heal quickly!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Esp love the pop of red in pic 2!


 


cts900 said:


> Always gorgeous. Your smile is your best accessory.


 Thank you so much ladies. It was a fun evening and the shoes were the perfect choice my feet didn't hurt at all.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Brown Ron Rons for the _very last_ of my holiday shopping! Woot woot! :xtree:


 Totally gorgeous CTS you look amazing. I am so envious that you are finishing up your shopping. Congratulations!


----------



## megt10

tigertrixie said:


> Two outfits I wore to dinner parties. My style doesn't vary, so the outfits look alike.
> 
> Outfit with Baby in the picture: Tahari sequin top, express slim trousers, CL black Bruges
> Outfit with jacket on: INC Jacket, INC Top, Trouve leather pants, CL Pillow clutch and CL Bronze metallic New Simples.


 Love the outfits you look fantastic in them.


----------



## pr1nc355

*bprimuslevy, IcookIeatIshop, aoqtpi, * and *Duke!*

*naked:* K, thank you.  So good to "see" you here.

*cts:* C, thank you.  I love your cozy sweater and how you put outfits together.  So jealous you're done with your shopping.  I haven't even started!

*AEGIS:* Thanks.  I've worked so hard to lose a lot of weight this last year, so I'm always glad to hear comments like yours.  I feel lighter and more like myself!  I groan when I see old pics of me, but I keep them for inspiration, too.

*amorris:* Thanks.  You look amazing in those Plato Pigalles.  What a way to enhance your already-stunning legs.

*amazigrace:* Thank you...for the compliments and everything else.


----------



## chanel*liz

tigertrixie said:


> Two outfits I wore to dinner parties. My style doesn't vary, so the outfits look alike.
> 
> Outfit with Baby in the picture: Tahari sequin top, express slim trousers, CL black Bruges
> Outfit with jacket on: INC Jacket, INC Top, Trouve leather pants, CL Pillow clutch and CL Bronze metallic New Simples.


 
Super fab!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

Out to dinner with Hubby and Black Patent Declotte's.. this sat.


----------



## soleilbrun

Cts: looking good and congrats on finishing your xmas shopping
tiger: You look great in both outfits!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I am going to share my second birthday outfit!

Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
Bebe jacket
Lagoon Birkin


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! You look soooooo good! I love that sweater too; I def need to find a cute long sweater for all my family gatherings this break.



You always help me to feel beautiful, sweetie.  Thanks so much!



tigertrixie said:


> Two outfits I wore to dinner parties. My style doesn't vary, so the outfits look alike.
> 
> Outfit with Baby in the picture: Tahari sequin top, express slim trousers, CL black Bruges
> Outfit with jacket on: INC Jacket, INC Top, Trouve leather pants, CL Pillow clutch and CL Bronze metallic New Simples.



Those tops are GORGEOUS!  I love them and your style.  



megt10 said:


> Totally gorgeous CTS you look amazing. I am so envious that you are finishing up your shopping. Congratulations!



Hi, babe!  Thank you .  I started the day after Halloween.  I wanted to be done by Dec. 1st but I will take today!



pr1nc355 said:


> :
> *cts:* C, thank you.  I love your cozy sweater and how you put outfits together.  So jealous you're done with your shopping.  I haven't even started!



Thanks, sweetness.  You still have plenty of shopping days.  Plus, all that holiday spirit in the stores is super fun right now! 



WindyCityCoco said:


> Out to dinner with Hubby and Black Patent Declotte's.. this sat.



You look beautiful.



soleilbrun said:


> Cts: looking good and congrats on finishing your xmas shopping



Thank you very much, on both counts! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin



The Lagoon/Hot pink combo is TDF.


----------



## sobe2009

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin



Love it!! u look amazing


----------



## chanel*liz

Balota at my holiday party last night:


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:


 
OMG that's a smoking hot outfit!!


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:



Liz, 

You look so gorgeous!!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:


 Totally hot Liz. You look gorgeous.


----------



## stilly

pr1nc355 said:


> *LG:* Happy Birthdayartyhat: Congratulations on your new bling and for looking fantastic!
> 
> *aoqtpi:* You're making me re-think passing up those Piros. You look great!
> 
> *mustangsammy:* Love the name! ITA that you're stunning in that blue dress.
> 
> *cts:* Love the shoes, but that burgundy dress is WOWZA!
> 
> *stilly:* I always enjoy your outfit pics, and that red dress is stunning on you.


 
Thanks so much *pr1nc355*!!!



cts900 said:


> Thank you, my sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, hun. I cannot even begin to describe how beautiful you are in this dress! It is perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. The pleating of your dress is gorgeous.


 
Thanks *cts*!!! I just love pleats!!!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> You look fabulous in that blue dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The red skirt and the loubs are meant for each other!
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a million bucks!!


 
Thanks *IcookIeatIshop*!!!



amorris said:


> I love that colour on you! Gorgeous xx
> 
> 
> Your CLs are TDF!! You look great!! x
> 
> 
> How was the LPs - I bet the Pigalles wasn't neccesary after all? My LPs are so comfortable - they're my go to party shoe. I can stand/dance in them for 3 hours - and 5 hours if I drink A LOT  And you look fab as always! xx
> 
> 
> Your batik NPs are TDF - I'd love to get anything in that skin!! Love your dress!! x


 
Thanks so much *amorris*!!! I was fine standing in the Peeps for 3 hours +...no dancing though.



soleilbrun said:


> Stilly, you are hardcore! pigalle as back up shoes. I love it.


 
Thanks *soleilbrun*!!! I didn't need the Pigalles after all since the Lady Peeps were comfortable to stand in for a few hours!!!



aoqtpi said:


> Always love seeing your posts, *stilly*! Very hot!


 
Thanks so much *aoqtpi*!!!


----------



## stilly

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin


 
I just love your outfit!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> Brown Ron Rons for the _very last_ of my holiday shopping! Woot woot! :xtree:


 
CLs for shopping...I love it!!! 
I wish I was I as far along with my Christmas shopping as you *cts*...


----------



## Jönathan

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin



Very cute!

Congrats on the new Birkin! The color is absolutely amazing!


----------



## AEGIS

i was going to ask you if you were going to wear a gown.  and you did! lovely honey!



chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sorry for the general shout out, but ladies you all look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Brown Ron Rons for the _very last_ of my holiday shopping!  Woot woot! :xtree:



*C,* So cute!!


----------



## martinaa

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin


 


chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:


 
Great outfits! You always look fabulous!!


----------



## amorris

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Super beautiful outfit! Those P plato are one of my fav styles!


Thanks *CRISPEDROSA*. They're my fav style too and I always find every opportunity to wear them!! x



megt10 said:


> Wow, you look fantastic! Your legs go on forever with those shoes.


I know, these Nude Platos are amazing!! Thanks *megt10*, _you_ always look fantastic! x



hazeltt said:


> You look so pretty! I'm glad you finally found the Platos in the right size!


I know - they are my favourite!!! And I'm sure you'll love yours too  Thanks *hazeltt* xx



aoqtpi said:


> SOOO pretty!


Aww thanks *aoqtpi* xx



cts900 said:


> You are so sweet, thank you.  I love your nudes and I am OBSESSED with your avi!!!!!


Thanks *cts900* - you always have the best outfits paired with your CLs!! And yes, the 8 Mignons are  xx



mustangsammy said:


> I love the purple/nude color combo, those Platos are hot!


Thanks *mustangsammy* xx. I match everything with nude just so I have an excuse to wear my Pigalle Platos


----------



## amorris

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Balota at my holiday party last night



I love all your outfits! They're all TDF! The jacket, the gold dress OMG


----------



## GSDlover

chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:



Wow, you look like a Greek goddess in this!


----------



## GSDlover

tigertrixie said:


> Two outfits I wore to dinner parties. My style doesn't vary, so the outfits look alike.
> 
> Outfit with Baby in the picture: Tahari sequin top, express slim trousers, CL black Bruges
> Outfit with jacket on: INC Jacket, INC Top, Trouve leather pants, CL Pillow clutch and CL Bronze metallic New Simples.
> 
> Love both outfits but I am in love with the leather pants with zippers on the ankles, so sexy!


----------



## aoqtpi

WindyCityCoco said:


> Out to dinner with Hubby and Black Patent Declotte's.. this sat.



So pretty! Your hubby is a lucky guy!




LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin



Love how you mixed turquoise with hot pink - an unexpected combo but it looks fantastic! Your style savvy is surely something to aspire to!




chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:



You're the hostest with the mostest  Absolutely stunning! I love how that dress sparkles along with your Balotas


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> I am ashamed of how far behind I am :shame:.  Preparing for final exams and grading final papers is _almost_ as labor intensive as my days as a student having to take the tests and write the papers!  I have empathy for all of you who are in school and facing final exams.
> 
> Sorry for the general shout out but you are all looking amazing.  I went back 12 pages, which is what I had missed and I am _loving_ the winter looks.
> 
> I cannot get over how unbelievable you looked at your shower, *Dezy*!!!!  You are a vision.  Bravo!
> 
> *Cali*, what a treat to see you looking beautiful, as always.
> 
> 
> The weather outside has turned chilly, which means my classrooms are like _ovens_.  Outside I am in winter gear and indoors....it is all springtime for me.  Today for work in Anthro dress and nude simples (sorry for the huge pic).



You look stunning! I love your style!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin



Love this outfit! I  your Birkin!



chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:



Wow! You look amazing


----------



## l.a_girl19

WindyCityCoco said:


> Out to dinner with Hubby and Black Patent Declotte's.. this sat.



Beautiful outfit! 



cts900 said:


> Brown Ron Rons for the _very last_ of my holiday shopping!  Woot woot! :xtree:



Another amazing pairing by the lovely *cts*


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> You look fabulous. I love the shoes with the bag and what a bag it is!


----------



## bling*lover

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin


 
You look fab LG, the hot* pink* and the *lagoon* are a match made in heaven!



chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:


 
 Gorgeous Liz!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

cts900 said:


> The Lagoon/Hot pink combo is TDF.



thank you cts, i always love admiring your outfits 



sobe2009 said:


> Love it!! u look amazing



thanks love!



stilly said:


> I just love your outfit!!! Gorgeous!!!



thank you stilly! that is so nice of you to say, you always look stunning 




			
				Jönathan;20531764 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new Birkin! The color is absolutely amazing!



thank you!! it is my favorite leather color i have seen.



martinaa said:


> Great outfit! You always look fabulous!!



thank you so much martina 



amorris said:


> I love all your outfits! They're all TDF! The jacket, the gold dress OMG



thank you! i love liz's gold dress too 



aoqtpi said:


> Love how you mixed turquoise with hot pink - an unexpected combo but it looks fantastic! Your style savvy is surely something to aspire to!



you are so sweet, i seriously don't think i always put things together that well. but the whole night after i found that birkin, i was dreaming up all the CL's I would love to pair it with 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Love this outfit! I  your Birkin!




thanks l.a._girl! 



megt10 said:


> LamborghiniGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> You look fabulous. I love the shoes with the bag and what a bag it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!! i am happy i found it
> 
> 
> 
> bling*lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab LG, the hot* pink* and the *lagoon* are a match made in heaven!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I love mixing the vibrant colors
Click to expand...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:



Gorgeous Liz!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin



Love this! Do you know lagoon color is one of my favourite colors?  
Need to save money for my first H bag hehe
Love your pink suede Dafs! You are so fab!


----------



## cts900

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you cts, i always love admiring your outfits


 
Aw, thank you so much!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Another amazing pairing by the lovely *cts*


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> You look stunning! I love your style!


 
Those are such nice things to write and I_ really_ appreciate them. 



amorris said:


> Thanks *cts900* - you always have the best outfits paired with your CLs!! And yes, the 8 Mignons are  xx


 
You are too kind.




			
				Jönathan;20531863 said:
			
		

> *C,* So cute!!


 
Hi, sweets! Thanks!



stilly said:


> CLs for shopping...I love it!!!
> I wish I was I as far along with my Christmas shopping as you *cts*...


 
Heehee....I actually thought of while I was out shopping! I certainly could not do it in Piggies!!!!



chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:


 
Lovely gown, Liz.


----------



## sammix3

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin



Loving the pops of color from your birkin and CLs.


----------



## sammix3

chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:



Liz - you look like a goddess in this pic! Super gorgeous!


----------



## Luv n bags

GSDlover said:


> tigertrixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two outfits I wore to dinner parties. My style doesn't vary, so the outfits look alike.
> 
> Outfit with Baby in the picture: Tahari sequin top, express slim trousers, CL black Bruges
> Outfit with jacket on: INC Jacket, INC Top, Trouve leather pants, CL Pillow clutch and CL Bronze metallic New Simples.
> 
> Love both outfits but I am in love with the leather pants with zippers on the ankles, so sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! So sorry the pictures were deleted.  All the photos in my photobucket account got scrambled.
Click to expand...


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

chanel*liz said:


> Balota at my holiday party last night:



OMG, liz! you look hot hot hot in the gold dress! And of course the balota is TDF 

I'm so in


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin



 love the pop of colours on the Daffs and Birkin! They go beautifully together! :greengrin:

Hope you enjoyed your b-day celebrations! artyhat:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love this! Do you know lagoon color is one of my favourite colors?
> Need to save money for my first H bag hehe
> Love your pink suede Dafs! You are so fab!



I had no idea!! It seems like before I found this Birkin no one posted that they liked Lagoon, lots of people thought it was 'too much'. But now so many people are messaging and posting that they like it! I am so happy you do definitely save save save, it is so worth it. after 4 years of putting a little aside every week, i have saved enough for B bags 



sammix3 said:


> Loving the pops of color from your birkin and CLs.



Thanks sammi!!



LeBleu Saphir said:


> love the pop of colours on the Daffs and Birkin! They go beautifully together! :greengrin:
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your b-day celebrations! artyhat:



Thank you so much, I love the combo too 


Here is my outfit for going out to lunch:

Toundra CL's! It was so chilly out today


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Love Lagoon! My work notebook is a Lagoon Ulysse and it makes me smile everyday! Congrats!


----------



## r6girl2005

So much hotness in this thread that I need a fan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liz, LamboGirl, CTS, Tiger and all those I may have missed recently, you ladies are stunning!


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I had no idea!! It seems like before I found this Birkin no one posted that they liked Lagoon, lots of people thought it was 'too much'. But now so many people are messaging and posting that they like it! I am so happy you do definitely save save save, it is so worth it. after 4 years of putting a little aside every week, i have saved enough for B bags
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sammi!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I love the combo too
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit for going out to lunch:
> 
> Toundra CL's! It was so chilly out today



A girl after my own heart  I loooovvveee fur! You look fantastic!


----------



## chanel*liz

2 days, 1 boot


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> 2 days, 1 boot



Liz, great boots! I love both outfits!


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I had no idea!! It seems like before I found this Birkin no one posted that they liked Lagoon, lots of people thought it was 'too much'. But now so many people are messaging and posting that they like it! I am so happy you do definitely save save save, it is so worth it. after 4 years of putting a little aside every week, i have saved enough for B bags
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sammi!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I love the combo too
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit for going out to lunch:
> 
> Toundra CL's! It was so chilly out today


 Another fabulous outfit!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> 2 days, 1 boot


 Love the boot Liz, as always you look great.


----------



## Jönathan

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I had no idea!! It seems like before I found this Birkin no one posted that they liked Lagoon, lots of people thought it was 'too much'. But now so many people are messaging and posting that they like it! I am so happy you do definitely save save save, it is so worth it. after 4 years of putting a little aside every week, i have saved enough for B bags
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sammi!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I love the combo too
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit for going out to lunch:
> 
> Toundra CL's! It was so chilly out today



Lamborghini,

Super cute outfit! I love the color combinations and that Lagoon Birkin is just incredible!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Here's the red dress I'm wearing with my Lady Peeps to the first of the holiday parties tonight.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be OK standing in the Peeps for 2-3 hours. I'm bringing the trusty Pigalles as back-up just in case.


the outfit & LP's look always great on you and don't worry they will be extremely comfy like mine do for long time wearing!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Yolanda 120 in Chartreuse water snake


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Yolanda 120 in Chartreuse water snake


 I love your outfit and those shoes are fantastic. I love the pop of color they give any outfit.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> Elsie, nice Chloe!
> 
> Here's another HL dress, Cartier clutch and Altadama 140 patent in Rouge


 
WOW    , You are so stunning and gorgeous. Loved your mods pics.   :urock:   !!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> 2 days, 1 boot



Love both outfits! And your furbaby 




IcookIeatIshop said:


> Yolanda 120 in Chartreuse water snake



Great outfit! I love the watersnake in this colour!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> 2 days, 1 boot



stunning as always! you really know how to style those boots, love how they are so versatile!!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Yolanda 120 in Chartreuse water snake



gorgeous! i love your skirt, it is so vibrant and fun


----------



## heychar

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin



OMG that Birkin  the colour is delicious!


----------



## r6girl2005

Been awhile since I posted anything here. My simple outfit for the day. HUE leggings, sweater tunic from Macy's and my absolute FAVORITE Rouge Biancas.


----------



## aoqtpi

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile since I posted anything here. My simple outfit for the day. HUE leggings, sweater tunic from Macy's and my absolute FAVORITE Rouge Biancas.



Fantastic outfit  I need to run more to get a smokin' bod like yours!


----------



## Dukeprincess

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile since I posted anything here. My simple outfit for the day. HUE leggings, sweater tunic from Macy's and my absolute FAVORITE Rouge Biancas.





aoqtpi said:


> Fantastic outfit  I need to run more to get a smokin' bod like yours!



ITA with *aoqpti, *I need to be running AWAY from the fridge so I can look like you!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile since I posted anything here. My simple outfit for the day. HUE leggings, sweater tunic from Macy's and my absolute FAVORITE Rouge Biancas.



you look so chic!! those biancas really do spice up your outfit. you are beautiful


----------



## hunniesochic

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile since I posted anything here. My simple outfit for the day. HUE leggings, sweater tunic from Macy's and my absolute FAVORITE Rouge Biancas.


loves


----------



## hunniesochic

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I had no idea!! It seems like before I found this Birkin no one posted that they liked Lagoon, lots of people thought it was 'too much'. But now so many people are messaging and posting that they like it! I am so happy you do definitely save save save, it is so worth it. after 4 years of putting a little aside every week, i have saved enough for B bags
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sammi!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I love the combo too
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit for going out to lunch:
> 
> Toundra CL's! It was so chilly out today


you always look so great! everything about you is FAB-U-LOUS!


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> 2 days, 1 boot


stunning as always, Liz!!!


----------



## Jönathan

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile since I posted anything here. My simple outfit for the day. HUE leggings, sweater tunic from Macy's and my absolute FAVORITE Rouge Biancas.



Cute outfit!


----------



## Emma4790

My late night christmas shopping outfit   I went all out on the polka dots hahaha :giggles:






Hope you like it!


----------



## Emma4790

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I had no idea!! It seems like before I found this Birkin no one posted that they liked Lagoon, lots of people thought it was 'too much'. But now so many people are messaging and posting that they like it! I am so happy you do definitely save save save, it is so worth it. after 4 years of putting a little aside every week, i have saved enough for B bags
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sammi!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I love the combo too
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit for going out to lunch:
> 
> Toundra CL's! It was so chilly out today




I love this! You look fab! I can't believe how much you are rockin those boots


----------



## Emma4790

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Yolanda 120 in Chartreuse water snake




Wow! These are so pretty! I can't wait to see what fab spring outfits you put together with these!


----------



## r6girl2005

Pfftt puuuleeasssee!!! You two are beautiful beyond words! 



aoqtpi said:


> Fantastic outfit  I need to run more to get a smokin' bod like yours!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> ITA with *aoqpti, *I need to be running AWAY from the fridge so I can look like you!


 
Thank you, you are so sweet! This color is suprisingly versatile; probably why I love them so much!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> you look so chic!! those biancas really do spice up your outfit. you are beautiful


 
Thank you! 


hunniesochic said:


> loves


 
Thanks dear!! 




			
				Jönathan;20543418 said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!


----------



## FlipDiver

Egoutinas at Santacon!


----------



## RedBottomLover

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!


*C* you look great! I love those boots.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!



you are so cute!!! i am not sure what Sanacon is but you look beautiful and like you are having a lot of fun


----------



## sammix3

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!



Looking amazing!  I was in SF that day 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> you are so cute!!! i am not sure what Sanacon is but you look beautiful and like you are having a lot of fun



Santacon is when everyone dresses up like santa!  It was last Saturday in San Francisco.


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!



OMG, you look so precious! Love that red coat as well!


----------



## megt10

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile since I posted anything here. My simple outfit for the day. HUE leggings, sweater tunic from Macy's and my absolute FAVORITE Rouge Biancas.


 Gorgeous look. You look fantastic in that sweater love the shoes.


----------



## megt10

Emma4790 said:


> My late night christmas shopping outfit  I went all out on the polka dots hahaha :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!


Emma you look adorable! Love the red coat with the outfit.


----------



## megt10

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!


 Fabulous love the boots.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!



Love your boots! beautiful outfit


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Emma4790 said:


> My late night christmas shopping outfit   I went all out on the polka dots hahaha :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!



I like it!


----------



## amusedcleo

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!


 
You look so adorable!  I am drooling over those boots after seeing you in yours  I wasn't sure how I felt about them but after seeing them on you I'm on a hunt!  You definitely nailed the look


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile since I posted anything here. My simple outfit for the day. HUE leggings, sweater tunic from Macy's and my absolute FAVORITE Rouge Biancas.


 
WOW ... you are Beautiful ...   :urock:   !!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!


so cute!



Emma4790 said:


> My late night christmas shopping outfit  I went all out on the polka dots hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!


 
great outfit!



r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile since I posted anything here. My simple outfit for the day. HUE leggings, sweater tunic from Macy's and my absolute FAVORITE Rouge Biancas.


 
yay shoe twin!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Yolanda 120 in Chartreuse water snake


lovely!



chanel*liz said:


> 2 days, 1 boot


fab boots Liz!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Here is my outfit for going out to lunch:
> 
> Toundra CL's! It was so chilly out today


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> your Birkin is amazing! I love the color! Really liking how the dafs look with pants


----------



## Emma4790

megt10 said:


> Emma you look adorable! Love the red coat with the outfit.





CRISPEDROSA said:


> I like it!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> yay shoe twin!
> 
> 
> lovely!
> 
> 
> fab boots Liz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LamborghiniGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> your Birkin is amazing! I love the color! Really liking how the dafs look with pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you girls!
Click to expand...


----------



## r6girl2005

You ladies are awesome, thanks again!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous look. You look fantastic in that sweater love the shoes.





CLShoe_Lover said:


> WOW ... you are Beautiful ...   :urock:   !!!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> yay shoe twin!


----------



## r6girl2005

Emma, you look smashing!!



Emma4790 said:


> My late night christmas shopping outfit   I went all out on the polka dots hahaha :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!



Those boots are HOT!



FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!


----------



## Jönathan

Emma4790 said:


> My late night christmas shopping outfit   I went all out on the polka dots hahaha :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!



Emma,

Super cute!


----------



## Jönathan

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!



Flip,

Cute pic!!


----------



## stilly

Emma4790 said:


> My late night christmas shopping outfit  I went all out on the polka dots hahaha :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!


 
I love this outfit *Emma*!!!
I can never get enough polka dots!!!


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile since I posted anything here. My simple outfit for the day. HUE leggings, sweater tunic from Macy's and my absolute FAVORITE Rouge Biancas.


 
You look amazing in this outfit *r6girl*!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Emma4790 said:


> My late night christmas shopping outfit  I went all out on the polka dots hahaha :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!


 
You are adorable!


----------



## anniethecat

r6girl2005 said:


> Been awhile since I posted anything here. My simple outfit for the day. HUE leggings, sweater tunic from Macy's and my absolute FAVORITE Rouge Biancas.


 
You look great and those Biancas are TDF!


----------



## anniethecat

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!


 
Cute outfit flip!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks everyone! I wore my Egoutinas to Santacon NYC last Saturday. Next yr we should all meet up at the Santacons in our respective cities, rocking our Louboutins


----------



## beagly911

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!


so very cute...I need to come up for santacon!


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> yay shoe twin!
> 
> 
> lovely!
> 
> 
> fab boots Liz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LamborghiniGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> your Birkin is amazing! I love the color! Really liking how the dafs look with pants
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous...theCL'are awesome but the Birkin is killer!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jeshika

flipdiver said:


> egoutinas at santacon!



hot mama!!!


----------



## AEGIS

how freaking adorable!!



Emma4790 said:


> My late night christmas shopping outfit   I went all out on the polka dots hahaha :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Silk peasant top, Loro Piana skirt, Chanel WOC, H ombre lizard KDT, worn with St Jeanne 85. Hitting the sales with girlfriends


----------



## aoqtpi

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Silk peasant top, Loro Piana skirt, Chanel WOC, H ombre lizard KDT, worn with St Jeanne 85. Hitting the sales with girlfriends



Super pretty! Hope you found some great deals!


----------



## Elsie87

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Silk peasant top, Loro Piana skirt, Chanel WOC, H ombre lizard KDT, worn with St Jeanne 85. Hitting the sales with girlfriends


 
Love the entire look! Good luck on the sales hunt!


----------



## Jönathan

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Silk peasant top, Loro Piana skirt, Chanel WOC, H ombre lizard KDT, worn with St Jeanne 85. Hitting the sales with girlfriends



Super cute outfit!!


----------



## Elsie87

Not a whole outfit but here I'm wearing my *goa lamé Simples* with shocking pink tights:












Details in my blog!


----------



## Jönathan

Elsie87 said:


> Not a whole outfit but here I'm wearing my *goa lamé Simples* with shocking pink tights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details in my blog!



Elsie, 

Really cute outfit! Love the pink tights! 

I'd love to see the entire look!


----------



## Elsie87

Jönathan;20555363 said:
			
		

> Elsie,
> 
> Really cute outfit! Love the pink tights!
> 
> I'd love to see the entire look!


 
Thank you! 

Sorry, no pics of the entire look (really bad lighting for pictures today). I'm wearing a simple brown wrap dress with these accessories.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Silk peasant top, Loro Piana skirt, Chanel WOC, H ombre lizard KDT, worn with St Jeanne 85. Hitting the sales with girlfriends


 Wow, you look fabulous. I love that skirt it is gorgeous. The whole outfit is so chic.


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> Not a whole outfit but here I'm wearing my *goa lamé Simples* with shocking pink tights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details in my blog!


great pictures!


----------



## hunniesochic

Emma4790 said:


> My late night christmas shopping outfit   I went all out on the polka dots hahaha :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!


very cute outfit!


----------



## mustangsammy

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!


 
Love the festive outfit!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.


 
love that mink + birkin + boots!


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.



OMG, I LOVE this look!  fur, esp in this weather


----------



## Flip88

Yes, I concur with the above formula - mink + Hermes + Boots = 100% 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.


----------



## bprimuslevy

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/img1615b.jpg/



Girl! You are killing me with that mink! Smokin' hot!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.



you look cute


----------



## Jönathan

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.



Super cute! 

Love the pop  of color from the Lagoon Birkin!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Elsie87 said:


> Love the entire look! Good luck on the sales hunt!


 


megt10 said:


> Wow, you look fabulous. I love that skirt it is gorgeous. The whole outfit is so chic.


 



			
				Jönathan;20555337 said:
			
		

> Super cute outfit!!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Super pretty! Hope you found some great deals!



Thanks everyone! And yes, I found lots of pretty shoes on sale 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...e-purchases-here-521171-260.html#post20555034


----------



## ochie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.



I love everything! your so cute!


----------



## chanel*liz

Python carnivale lady peep


----------



## Elsie87

hunniesochic said:


> great pictures!


 
Thank you! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.


 
Gorgeous!!!



chanel*liz said:


> Python carnivale lady peep


 
You look amazing!!!


----------



## amusedcleo

chanel*liz said:


> Python carnivale lady peep


 
Those shoes are a show stopper!  I wish I could wear 150...but for now I'll just admire yours


----------



## soleilbrun

amusedcleo said:


> Those shoes are a show stopper! I wish I could wear 150...but for now I'll just admire yours


 
I whole heartedly agree!


----------



## soleilbrun

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.


 You look fantastic!  I too am obsessed with that boot but haven't taken the plunge.  It is very nice to see them out and about.  They are great.  Enjoy! May start my search for them.


----------



## Elsie87

Peacock patent Pigalles with a seventies inspired look today:





















Details in my blog!


----------



## r6girl2005

Wow, what a gorgeous coat, and you're so beautiful!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.



Stunning as always! 



chanel*liz said:


> Python carnivale lady peep



Ohhhh I love that ring!



Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles with a seventies inspired look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details in my blog!


----------



## Perfect Day

Wow, you mix color with fur so well - stunning!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> Python carnivale lady peep



Perfection as always my dear!!


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.


 


chanel*liz said:


> Python carnivale lady peep


 


Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles with a seventies inspired look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details in my blog!


 Ladies I love your outfits. Sorry for the general shout out but I am so far behind these past few days. LG- That is one gorgeous coat. I love the Birkin with it.


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> Python carnivale lady peep



Liz,

You look amazing! 

The entire ensemble is perfect!


----------



## Jönathan

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles with a seventies inspired look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details in my blog!




Elsie, cute outfit! Lovely print!


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> Python carnivale lady peep


Great look liz...your dress is the perfect accent to the carnival colors!



Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles with a seventies inspired look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details in my blog!


Wonderful look, the peacock color is incredible!


----------



## beagly911

My outfit yesterday for work

Dress: Nicole Miller
Shoes: Black suede VP's


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

beagly911 said:


> My outfit yesterday for work
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> Shoes: Black suede VP's


 
Very sleek and chic!

btw, love your signature. I used to think 140 is my upmost limit, but just bought a pair of 150


----------



## beagly911

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Very sleek and chic!
> 
> btw, love your signature. I used to think 140 is my upmost limit, but just bought a pair of 150


 Thank you, and I have found the 140's fairly easy to walk in - they are my Peniche and they have a double platform so really comfortable!  Good luck with the 150s!


----------



## BellaShoes

Soooo many lovely ladies!!! Sorry for the big shout out, I am so far behind but I love all the holiday looks!

*LamborghiniGirl*, love the whole look and your hair is fantastic!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

beagly911 said:


> My outfit yesterday for work
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> Shoes: Black suede VP's


 
very chic


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My outfit yesterday for work
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> Shoes: Black suede VP's


 You look beautiful Beagly!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> My outfit yesterday for work
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> Shoes: Black suede VP's


 
Love the dress and VPs *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> Python carnivale lady peep


 
Stunning *chanel*liz*!!!
They look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## phiphi

i am SO behind! what great outfits everyone!!!!


----------



## stilly

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Silk peasant top, Loro Piana skirt, Chanel WOC, H ombre lizard KDT, worn with St Jeanne 85. Hitting the sales with girlfriends


 
What an amazing outfit!!!
Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## megt10

Tonights Shul outfit. The skirt and jacket are Opening Ceremony, cashmere turtleneck, bag is Chanel JM and the shoes are new to me ebay find from a lovely PFer Iowa Zeppa.


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> very chic


Thank you chanel*liz, its a comfy dress that goes with almost anything with its plum color!



megt10 said:


> You look beautiful Beagly!


Thanks meg, 25 lbs to go and I'll be happy, although I don't think the hips are going to disappear like I want them too haha


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Love the dress and VPs *beagly*!!!


 Thanks stilly, I am trying to work on my style but it doesn't compare to yours any day!  You always look stunning!


----------



## Luv n bags

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The skirt and jacket are Opening Ceremony, cashmere turtleneck, bag is Chanel JM and the shoes are new to me ebay find from a lovely PFer Iowa Zeppa.



I love your Chanel! And the shoes!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The skirt and jacket are Opening Ceremony, cashmere turtleneck, bag is Chanel JM and the shoes are new to me ebay find from a lovely PFer Iowa Zeppa.


Flawless and gorgeous as usual meg!  Get outfit to go with the new CL stunners, the tiger Iowa Zeppas look great!!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Lovas out to dinner tonight


----------



## chanel*liz

stilly said:


> I wore my Lovas out to dinner tonight


 
super hot!


----------



## megt10

tigertrixie said:


> I love your Chanel! And the shoes!


 Thanks Tiger. The shoes were actually comfortable. I think it just took one wear to get them where they needed to be.


beagly911 said:


> Flawless and gorgeous as usual meg! Get outfit to go with the new CL stunners, the tiger Iowa Zeppas look great!!!!


 Thanks Beagly, you are always so kind.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I wore my Lovas out to dinner tonight


  You look super sexy in that outfit. I swear you have the best legs.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

[B said:
			
		

> stilly[/B];20566720]I wore my Lovas out to dinner tonight





So sexy *stilly*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Toundras! and a natural mink i ordered, this is at the salon but it is a size too big. it is so funny to me that when i got these boots a year ago, i was worried i would never wear them, despite being obsessed with them. but i have seriously been wearing them every day! when it is so cold out, i am either in these or uggs. i never expected to get so much wear out of them.





Love it! You look gorgeous on this mink coat (the colors are so beautiful! your outfit is perfect!
Can't wait to see your coat in the correct size


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore my Lovas out to dinner tonight


 Drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks everyone! 





beagly911 said:


> My outfit yesterday for work
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> Shoes: Black suede VP's


 
That dress is perfect on you! Beautiful!



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The skirt and jacket are Opening Ceremony, cashmere turtleneck, bag is Chanel JM and the shoes are new to me ebay find from a lovely PFer Iowa Zeppa.


 
LOVE this! Totally something I would wear! You look fab!



stilly said:


> I wore my Lovas out to dinner tonight


 
Gorgeous; you have the most amazing legs!


----------



## Elsie87

I'm also going out to dinner tonight. Wearing my nichel Turbellas:





















More pics and details in my blog!  The dress is from Issa.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Elsie87 said:


> I'm also going out to dinner tonight. Wearing my nichel Turbellas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!  The dress is from Issa.



stunning! and so effortlessly chic. i love how you pair your dresses, CL's and bags. That chanel


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The skirt and jacket are Opening Ceremony, cashmere turtleneck, bag is Chanel JM and the shoes are new to me ebay find from a lovely PFer Iowa Zeppa.



As usual, the most gorgeous and stylish lady at Shul! I love the whole ensemble. Chanel and CL is really a perfect pairing.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> love that mink + birkin + boots!



thanks! now i am second guessing the coat though. that's what happens when i don't buy something! there was another one there, a Lynx, that was longer, down to around my knees. It had a hood as well which I loved, but it was a warmer tone of fur. Now I am thinking I should go with that one instead because it will actually keep me warmer-- it will cover my legs in a dress. It is twice as expensive but maybe more practical? I didn't take a pic of that one though  


aoqtpi said:


> OMG, I LOVE this look!  fur, esp in this weather



thanks!! i am so happy i love somewhere i can wear fur again. i missed that in the south 



Flip88 said:


> Yes, I concur with the above formula - mink + Hermes + Boots = 100%



i agree!! perfect formula, can't go wrong 



bprimuslevy said:


> Girl! You are killing me with that mink! Smokin' hot!



thanks love!!



*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> you look cute



thank you, so sweet 




			
				Jönathan;20560553 said:
			
		

> Super cute!
> 
> Love the pop  of color from the Lagoon Birkin!



thank you! i love the birkins in bright colors. i definitely didn't get one so it would blend in 



ochie said:


> I love everything! your so cute!



thanks love. hope you are enjoying your pup!



Elsie87 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks! Likewise 



soleilbrun said:


> You look fantastic!  I too am obsessed with that boot but haven't taken the plunge.  It is very nice to see them out and about.  They are great.  Enjoy! May start my search for them.



Take the plunge! You either love them or hate them. Once you start wearing them you get much more comfy with them. The problem is if you just stare at them in your closet. When I lived in the South that is what was happening. But now I am wearing them constantly!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

r6girl2005 said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous coat, and you're so beautiful!!



You are so sweet, thank you 



Perfect Day said:


> Wow, you mix color with fur so well - stunning!



Thanks! I think anyone can. You just have to have courage to withstand the stares lol.



megt10 said:


> LG- That is one gorgeous coat. I love the Birkin with it.




Thanks meg!! Like I mentioned above, I am kind of second guessing it though...



BellaShoes said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*, love the whole look and your hair is fantastic!!!!



You are so sweet! Lots and lots of conditioning treatments 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love it! You look gorgeous on this mink coat (the colors are so beautiful! your outfit is perfect!
> Can't wait to see your coat in the correct size



Thanks love!! I think I may take a pic of the Lynx sometime next week and maybe you all can weigh in on which one you like more? I am having trouble deciding which makes more sense.


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> As usual, the most gorgeous and stylish lady at Shul! I love the whole ensemble. Chanel and CL is really a perfect pairing.


 Thanks so much LG! You are very kind. 


Elsie87 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is perfect on you! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this! Totally something I would wear! You look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous; you have the most amazing legs!


 Thanks Elsie, I think the outfit is totally cute. I really had planned on wearing it with my boots and will probably from now on but I really wanted to start breaking in the shoes.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> I'm also going out to dinner tonight. Wearing my nichel Turbellas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!  The dress is from Issa.


 You look great Elsie. I love everything about your outfit, it is so flattering. The dress is beautiful and your bag and shoes are stunning.


----------



## ikaesmallz

FlipDiver said:


> Egoutinas at Santacon!



I  this!!!


----------



## Nolia

*
Dress: Forever XXI
Shoes: Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*


----------



## Jönathan

Nolia said:


> *
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*



Gorgeous!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Nolia said:


> *
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*



Nolia.... jaw-dropping stunning!!!!! The dress, the maggies, I want this entire outfit!!! You are beautiful.


----------



## Nolia

Jönathan;20571914 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Nolia.... jaw-dropping stunning!!!!! The dress, the maggies, I want this entire outfit!!! You are beautiful.



 Gah!! You're too sweet~


----------



## chanel*liz

Nolia said:


> *Dress: Forever XXI*
> *Shoes: Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*


----------



## chanel*liz

Everyone looks soo amazing 

Pink AD
Vivenne tam dress
Rose Tyrien birkin


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Nolia said:


> *
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*



You look amazing! 160mm??


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks soo amazing
> 
> Pink AD
> Vivenne tam dress
> Rose Tyrien birkin



Love the whole look, especially the pop of the pink


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Going to a movie, in cotton top, harem pants, Hermes cashmere/silk shawl, CDC belt, Kelly bag, with You You 85 suede S Square Metal


----------



## martinaa

Nolia said:


> *
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*



Oh wow!! Love the dress and the Maggies!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nolia said:


> *
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*



*Nolia *, fabulous outfit! 
I was missing your outfits


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks soo amazing
> 
> Pink AD
> Vivenne tam dress
> Rose Tyrien birkin



I commented you in H thread, but you look fab, you know


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Dress: Forever XXI*
> *Shoes: Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*


 Gorgeous Nolia, I love your dress.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks soo amazing
> 
> Pink AD
> Vivenne tam dress
> Rose Tyrien birkin


 You look beautiful Liz. Love the shoes and the bag together.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a movie, in cotton top, harem pants, Hermes cashmere/silk shawl, CDC belt, Kelly bag, with You You 85 suede S Square Metal


 Love your outfit. The CDC belt is one of my next purchases. I love it on you.


----------



## jeshika

Lova Lova Lova Lova!!!   



stilly said:


> I wore my Lovas out to dinner tonight


----------



## Nolia

chanel*liz said:


>





IcookIeatIshop said:


> You look amazing! 160mm??





martinaa said:


> Oh wow!! Love the dress and the Maggies!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Nolia *, fabulous outfit!
> I was missing your outfits





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Nolia, I love your dress.



Thank you for all the sweet comments!!  Yes!! 160mm!!  They're not that bad!  A world better than the Altis~


----------



## Nolia

chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks soo amazing
> 
> Pink AD
> Vivenne tam dress
> Rose Tyrien birkin



Stunning in pink!!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a movie, in cotton top, harem pants, Hermes cashmere/silk shawl, CDC belt, Kelly bag, with You You 85 suede S Square Metal



I love this look!!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks soo amazing
> 
> Pink AD
> Vivenne tam dress
> Rose Tyrien birkin



Love the pink with the black! 




IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a movie, in cotton top, harem pants, Hermes cashmere/silk shawl, CDC belt, Kelly bag, with You You 85 suede S Square Metal



Gorgeous! Esp love that shawl! 




Nolia said:


> *
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*



Beautiful! Your legs look fantastic too!


----------



## megt10

We are heading out to a afternoon choral performance. I am wearing my MBP, DVF dress and Valentino Rockstud bag. The jacket is my Black w/ black zips Balenciaga.


----------



## BattyBugs

Too difficult to comment individually while bouncing down the road, but I love the outfits. Nolia, you are gorgeous and looked amazing on Saturday.


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> We are heading out to a afternoon choral performance. I am wearing my MBP, DVF dress and Valentino Rockstud bag. The jacket is my Black w/ black zips Balenciaga.


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> super hot!


 


megt10 said:


> You look super sexy in that outfit. I swear you have the best legs.


 


beagly911 said:


> Drop dead gorgeous!!!


 


Elsie87 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is perfect on you! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this! Totally something I would wear! You look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous; you have the most amazing legs!


 

Thanks so much *chanel*liz, megt, beagly & Elsie*!!!
The Lovas are still one of my all time favs!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> We are heading out to a afternoon choral performance. I am wearing my MBP, DVF dress and Valentino Rockstud bag. The jacket is my Black w/ black zips Balenciaga.


 
Love the outfit!!!
That jacket is gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Dress: Forever XXI*
> *Shoes: Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*


 
I love your dress & Maggies!!! 
Your legs look amazing!!!


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! Your legs look fantastic too!





BattyBugs said:


> Too difficult to comment individually while bouncing down the road, but I love the outfits. Nolia, you are gorgeous and looked amazing on Saturday.





stilly said:


> I love your dress & Maggies!!!
> Your legs look amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks soo amazing
> 
> Pink AD
> Vivenne tam dress
> Rose Tyrien birkin


 
Amazing *chanel*liz*!!!
Love the pink bag & ADs!!!


----------



## NANI1972

chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks soo amazing
> 
> Pink AD
> Vivenne tam dress
> Rose Tyrien birkin


Your Hermes collection is amazing!


----------



## beagly911

I know I've missed so many lovely outfits...I just can't keep up with this thread...it goes so fast!!!



megt10 said:


> We are heading out to a afternoon choral performance. I am wearing my MBP, DVF dress and Valentino Rockstud bag. The jacket is my Black w/ black zips Balenciaga.


 
Lovely meg...the Valentino is TDF!!!!  But the MBP are 



Nolia said:


> *Dress: Forever XXI*
> *Shoes: Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*


 WOW fantastic!!  Wish I could have been there for the night.  Looks like you had a great time!


chanel*liz said:


> Everyone looks soo amazing
> 
> Pink AD
> Vivenne tam dress
> Rose Tyrien birkin


Stunning liz...great look!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a movie, in cotton top, harem pants, Hermes cashmere/silk shawl, CDC belt, Kelly bag, with You You 85 suede S Square Metal


Chic and sophisticated!!  Love it!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

An outfit with my new RO shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and* CL's Piros 120 boots.* I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look FAB!!


----------



## Luv n bags

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An outfit with my new RO shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and* CL's Piros 120 boots.* I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!


 
Love this outfit!


----------



## AEGIS

i need this jacket A.S.A.P! You look amaaaziiiiiing!!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> An outfit with my new RO shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and* CL's Piros 120 boots.* I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You look FAB!!





tigertrixie said:


> Love this outfit!



Thanks ladies


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> i need this jacket A.S.A.P! You look amaaaziiiiiing!!!



LOL Neimans has this jacket in sheepskin/shearling (same as mine), but it's not on sale for 4080$

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00019cat39720777cat41190741&isEditorial=false

NAP has a similar version for 3216$ (30% off), but it's last year's model and the bottom pleats flare out a lot. If you have booties lol, then I dunno if you want to enhance them some more or not 

https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165309

There are also other versions like wool and puffer/down too in various colors if you like the style, a bunch are on sale now on LVR


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


>


 


stilly said:


> Love the outfit!!!
> That jacket is gorgeous!!!


 


beagly911 said:


> I know I've missed so many lovely outfits...I just can't keep up with this thread...it goes so fast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely meg...the Valentino is TDF!!!! But the MBP are
> 
> 
> WOW fantastic!! Wish I could have been there for the night. Looks like you had a great time!
> 
> Stunning liz...great look!
> 
> 
> Chic and sophisticated!! Love it!!!


 Thank you so much ladies, you are all so kind.


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> LOL Neimans has this jacket in sheepskin/shearling (same as mine), but it's not on sale for 4080$
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00019cat39720777cat41190741&isEditorial=false
> 
> NAP has a similar version for 3216$ (30% off), but it's last year's model and the bottom pleats flare out a lot. If you have booties lol, then I dunno if you want to enhance them some more or not
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165309
> 
> There are also other versions like wool and puffer/down too in various colors if you like the style, a bunch are on sale now on LVR


 You look gorgeous. I love your jacket.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous. I love your jacket.



Thanks Megt10!!! I've seen your Bal jackets too!


----------



## chanel*liz

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An outfit with my new RO shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and* CL's Piros 120 boots.* I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!


 
wowww! amazing!!!!!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Megt10!!! I've seen your Bal jackets too!


 Yeah well your jacket could make me on convert from Balenciaga. I did check NAP but my size is sold out.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> wowww! amazing!!!!!



Hehe thanks Liz!!! 



megt10 said:


> Yeah well your jacket could make me on convert from Balenciaga. I did check NAP but my size is sold out.



Hehe, well I do like to enable and convert people at the same time 

What size do you need? 40? I think a 38 could fit you too 

There's a 40 here from Serie Noire (not on sale, about 3900$)

http://www.serie-noire.fr/ConceptSt...n-vest-jacket-shearling-rick-owens-black.html

The jacket could be overwhelming since it's MASSIVE. So it's a good idea to size down too. I usually take a 40, but went with a 38.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An outfit with my new RO shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and* CL's Piros 120 boots.* I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!




ms. size 36 twin, you are stunning!!!! i would never have the confidence to pull this off, but you do it effortlessly. and you look so chic, it reminds of the scene when carrie goes to paris and falls walking into Dior.

if it makes you feel better, i fell the other night in my pink suede daffodiles. i had just come from a wine tasting and had nothing to eat, definitely kind of drunk, walking into a closed holiday party at a hotel, and everyone was staring at whatever makes people stare (my hair, the CL's, the birkin, or a combo) and i literally, collapsed to the floor!! my legs completely gave out and i fell flat on my face. everyone was looking. so i feel your pain


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ms. size 36 twin, you are stunning!!!! i would never have the confidence to pull this off, but you do it effortlessly. and you look so chic, it reminds of the scene when carrie goes to paris and falls walking into Dior.
> 
> if it makes you feel better, i fell the other night in my pink suede daffodiles. i had just come from a wine tasting and had nothing to eat, definitely kind of drunk, walking into a closed holiday party at a hotel, and everyone was staring at whatever makes people stare (my hair, the CL's, the birkin, or a combo) and i literally, collapsed to the floor!! my legs completely gave out and i fell flat on my face. everyone was looking. so i feel your pain



Hey twin! LOL did you save your birkin!??! I saved my gifts for people!!! it was hilarious, my arms just reflexively waved upwards while I fell down 
I just hope you weren't hurt! Otherwise meh, there are worse things that could happen!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey twin! LOL did you save your birkin!??! I saved my gifts for people!!! it was hilarious, my arms just reflexively waved upwards while I fell down
> I just hope you weren't hurt! Otherwise meh, there are worse things that could happen!



lol yes, i had the reflex i would imagine i would have with a child in my arms, i held it close in my arms, covered it, and dropped down to the floor LOL. i didn't even care about myself and the bruises i incurred, just the safety of my bag and the daffodiles! i am embarrassed to say that this is definitely not the first time i have fallen in my CL's. any time i get tipsy drunk, i fall. at a club, on the street, in my apartment, i fall all the time! i don't really mind it when i'm tipsy, i can't even feel it 

p.s. when are you expecting those fabulous Manolo's?! I can't wait to see them on. I haven't seen or watched any of the Twilight stuff, so this is the only reference i know about the movie!


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ms. size 36 twin, you are stunning!!!! i would never have the confidence to pull this off, but you do it effortlessly. and you look so chic, it reminds of the scene when carrie goes to paris and falls walking into Dior.
> 
> if it makes you feel better, i fell the other night in my pink suede daffodiles. i had just come from a wine tasting and had nothing to eat, definitely kind of drunk, walking into a closed holiday party at a hotel, and everyone was staring at whatever mak*es people stare (my hair, the CL's, the birkin, or a combo) and i literally, collapsed to the floor!! my legs completely gave out and i fell flat on my face. *everyone was looking. so i feel your pain



im sorry but i lol'd at that sentence


----------



## aoqtpi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An outfit with my new RO shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and* CL's Piros 120 boots.* I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!



So hot! My goodness! I love love love everything about this outfit. Glad to hear you weren't hurt


----------



## amag520

First time posting on this thread   Sitting at the airport waiting for my first of three flights today ( to Houston, then LAX, then finally to a little town in Arizona where grandparents live). 

First time wearing my CL Simple Bottas in Cacoa, and a Guess coat. So far they feel great but we shall see what my feet feel like in 12 hours when I reach MU destination! 

Quick sidenote, any shopping to be done in LAX? I have a (tentative) 4 hour layover.


----------



## Jönathan

amag520 said:


> First time posting on this thread   Sitting at the airport waiting for my first of three flights today ( to Houston, then LAX, then finally to a little town in Arizona where grandparents live).
> 
> First time wearing my CL Simple Bottas in Cacoa, and a Guess coat. So far they feel great but we shall see what my feet feel like in 12 hours when I reach MU destination!
> 
> Quick sidenote, any shopping to be done in LAX? I have a (tentative) 4 hour layover.



Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## GSDlover

amag520 said:


> First time posting on this thread   Sitting at the airport waiting for my first of three flights today ( to Houston, then LAX, then finally to a little town in Arizona where grandparents live).
> 
> First time wearing my CL Simple Bottas in Cacoa, and a Guess coat. So far they feel great but we shall see what my feet feel like in 12 hours when I reach MU destination!
> 
> Quick sidenote, any shopping to be done in LAX? I have a (tentative) 4 hour layover.


Hi amag520,

Hopefully somebody here can tell you where to shop at/inside LAX but just remember to stay at/inside LAX or you may not get back in time for your flight due to traffic.  Also, what heel height are your boots?  I love the cream coat with the boots!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hehe thanks Liz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, well I do like to enable and convert people at the same time
> 
> What size do you need? 40? I think a 38 could fit you too
> 
> There's a 40 here from Serie Noire (not on sale, about 3900$)
> 
> http://www.serie-noire.fr/ConceptSt...n-vest-jacket-shearling-rick-owens-black.html
> 
> The jacket could be overwhelming since it's MASSIVE. So it's a good idea to size down too. I usually take a 40, but went with a 38.


 I take a 40 in Balenciaga but that is French sizing and usually a 42 in It jackets. I am small but have broad shoulders.


----------



## aoqtpi

amag520 said:


> First time posting on this thread   Sitting at the airport waiting for my first of three flights today ( to Houston, then LAX, then finally to a little town in Arizona where grandparents live).
> 
> First time wearing my CL Simple Bottas in Cacoa, and a Guess coat. So far they feel great but we shall see what my feet feel like in 12 hours when I reach MU destination!
> 
> Quick sidenote, any shopping to be done in LAX? I have a (tentative) 4 hour layover.



Super pretty! Have safe flights!


----------



## megt10

amag520 said:


> First time posting on this thread  Sitting at the airport waiting for my first of three flights today ( to Houston, then LAX, then finally to a little town in Arizona where grandparents live).
> 
> First time wearing my CL Simple Bottas in Cacoa, and a Guess coat. So far they feel great but we shall see what my feet feel like in 12 hours when I reach MU destination!
> 
> Quick sidenote, any shopping to be done in LAX? I have a (tentative) 4 hour layover.


 You look gorgeous and chic!


----------



## BagsR4Me

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An outfit with my new RO shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and* CL's Piros 120 boots.* I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!


 
*CEC*, the boots are great and that RO jacket is a stunner!!!  It looks amazing on you. I NEED!!!! I love the entire look. FABULOUS!


----------



## mmmoussighi

stilly said:


> I wore my Lovas out to dinner tonight


 

Love!!!  I wish you had posted a close up of your feet.   Are they posted anywhere else on the site?  I've never seen this style....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol yes, i had the reflex i would imagine i would have with a child in my arms, i held it close in my arms, covered it, and dropped down to the floor LOL. i didn't even care about myself and the bruises i incurred, just the safety of my bag and the daffodiles! i am embarrassed to say that this is definitely not the first time i have fallen in my CL's. any time i get tipsy drunk, i fall. at a club, on the street, in my apartment, i fall all the time! i don't really mind it when i'm tipsy, i can't even feel it
> 
> p.s. when are you expecting those fabulous Manolo's?! I can't wait to see them on. I haven't seen or watched any of the Twilight stuff, so this is the only reference i know about the movie!



lol well you're brave to wear CL >150 while going out for drinks!

As for the Manolos, my pre-order says by April 6, 2012? Usually NM will ship a month before that I find, so I guess around March?? I'm a recent Twilight convert LOL! I have to admit that I thought the entire thing was hyped (it still is lol), and refused to watch stupid teenage "beauty and the beast" - type fantasy movies... However, I saw the second half of the first movie recently on TV which really intrigued me... I decided to download the entire movie after since I didn't get to see the first half. Then that entire night was over! I downloaded the next two movies in the series and didn't sleep until 7 AM the next day  So I couldn't wait for Breaking Dawn Part I which is ABSOLUTELY THE BEST of the entire saga! I didn't really know the shoes were Manolos at first cuz I closed my eyes for a second and all I saw was this white blob on the screen LOL. The wedding dress by Carolina Herrera was gorgeous too! 



aoqtpi said:


> So hot! My goodness! I love love love everything about this outfit. Glad to hear you weren't hurt



Thanks Aoqtpi!!! nope not hurt haha! I guess there's a first for everything, but just at a really bad time. I was like, oh great, introduce me now to everyone! might as well just point it straight out as the girl who fell, I mean that's all everyone's going to remember anyhow LOL




megt10 said:


> I take a 40 in Balenciaga but that is French sizing and usually a 42 in It jackets. I am small but have broad shoulders.



Hmm... Have you tried on RO's jackets? I think most people go up two sizes in RO when then convert from Bal's sizing since they're made much smaller. I'll keep an eye out for you if one pops up Megs!



BagsR4Me said:


> *CEC*, the boots are great and that RO jacket is a stunner!!!  It looks amazing on you. I NEED!!!! I love the entire look. FABULOUS!



lol Thanks you Bags


----------



## chanel*liz

amag520 said:


> First time posting on this thread   Sitting at the airport waiting for my first of three flights today ( to Houston, then LAX, then finally to a little town in Arizona where grandparents live).
> 
> First time wearing my CL Simple Bottas in Cacoa, and a Guess coat. So far they feel great but we shall see what my feet feel like in 12 hours when I reach MU destination!
> 
> Quick sidenote, any shopping to be done in LAX? I have a (tentative) 4 hour layover.



Cute!! I think there's a few perfume outlets at LAX and a few stores.. Check the directory. Love that you also wear CL's to the airport


----------



## amag520

GSDlover said:
			
		

> Hi amag520,
> 
> Hopefully somebody here can tell you where to shop at/inside LAX but just remember to stay at/inside LAX or you may not get back in time for your flight due to traffic.  Also, what heel height are your boots?  I love the cream coat with the boots!



Here is a photo I had on my phone from a previous post. I believe they are 100mm. Been wearing them for about 6 hours so far and I'm not hurting yet!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

I don't get to wear these as often as I would like, so when I do it's always a photo op lol...


----------



## mmmoussighi

SongbirdDiva said:


> I don't get to wear these as often as I would like, so when I do it's always a photo op lol...


 

LOVE, LOVE!!!!!!!!!!  Seriously, I die!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love those shoes! You look amazing!


----------



## stilly

mmmoussighi said:


> Love!!! I wish you had posted a close up of your feet.  Are they posted anywhere else on the site? I've never seen this style....


 
Thanks mmmoussighi!!! 

Here are two close-ups of my Black Patent Leopard Lovas. There are some more close up pics of the Lovas on my thread.


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An outfit with my new RO shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and* CL's Piros 120 boots.* I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!


 
*CEC.LV4* - I love your jacket and it looks amazing with your Piros!!!
Sorry about the fall...it happens to all of us on occasion...


----------



## sammix3

songbirddiva said:


> i don't get to wear these as often as i would like, so when i do it's always a photo op lol...



hot!!


----------



## chanel*liz

SongbirdDiva said:


> I don't get to wear these as often as I would like, so when I do it's always a photo op lol...


 
fabulous!



stilly said:


> Thanks mmmoussighi!!!
> 
> Here are two close-ups of my Black Patent Leopard Lovas. There are some more close up pics of the Lovas on my thread.


 
stunning!


----------



## mmmoussighi

stilly said:


> Thanks mmmoussighi!!!
> 
> Here are two close-ups of my Black Patent Leopard Lovas. There are some more close up pics of the Lovas on my thread.


 
Thank you!!  Those are so pretty and dainty!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm so behind again!!! Ladies you all look so beautiful, sorry for the general shout out.

Here's my outfit from last night wearing my MBBs, Gap maternity tank, David Lerner maternity leggings, DVF Lexi jacket and Chanel WOC.

*33 weeks*


----------



## Jönathan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so behind again!!! Ladies you all look so beautiful, sorry for the general shout out.
> 
> Here's my outfit from last night wearing my MBBs, Gap maternity tank, David Lerner maternity leggings, DVF Lexi jacket and Chanel WOC.
> 
> *33 weeks*



Dezy,

What a beautiful mommy-to-be! 

I love that you're still wearing heels at 33 weeks!


----------



## aoqtpi

SongbirdDiva said:


> I don't get to wear these as often as I would like, so when I do it's always a photo op lol...



You look amazing! Love the wall of shoes behind you!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> Thanks mmmoussighi!!!
> 
> Here are two close-ups of my Black Patent Leopard Lovas. There are some more close up pics of the Lovas on my thread.



Beautiful *stilly*!


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so behind again!!! Ladies you all look so beautiful, sorry for the general shout out.
> 
> Here's my outfit from last night wearing my MBBs, Gap maternity tank, David Lerner maternity leggings, DVF Lexi jacket and Chanel WOC.
> 
> *33 weeks*



You're so pretty and I love your outfits!


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so behind again!!! Ladies you all look so beautiful, sorry for the general shout out.
> 
> Here's my outfit from last night wearing my MBBs, Gap maternity tank, David Lerner maternity leggings, DVF Lexi jacket and Chanel WOC.
> 
> *33 weeks*



*dezy*!!!!!!!!!  You are glowing.  I never looked _nuthin'_ like that at 33 weeks.  What an inpspiration you are!

I am sooooooooooo sorry for being MIA for a few days and for the general compliment but you all look AH-mazing as usual!  I look forward to seeing many more holiday party looks!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

SongbirdDiva said:


> I don't get to wear these as often as I would like, so when I do it's always a photo op lol...




ok it is official, you need to wear these more!!! you are stunning in them 



stilly said:


> Thanks mmmoussighi!!!
> 
> Here are two close-ups of my Black Patent Leopard Lovas. There are some more close up pics of the Lovas on my thread.




so sexy and chic!! i love them on you 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so behind again!!! Ladies you all look so beautiful, sorry for the general shout out.
> 
> Here's my outfit from last night wearing my MBBs, Gap maternity tank, David Lerner maternity leggings, DVF Lexi jacket and Chanel WOC.
> 
> *33 weeks*



you are beautiful!!! pregnancy agrees with you. i hope someday i am as fabulous as you, wearing CL's at 33 weeks!! amazing.


----------



## martinaa

SongbirdDiva said:


> I don't get to wear these as often as I would like, so when I do it's always a photo op lol...


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

dezynrbaglaydee said:
			
		

> I'm so behind again!!! Ladies you all look so beautiful, sorry for the general shout out.
> 
> Here's my outfit from last night wearing my MBBs, Gap maternity tank, David Lerner maternity leggings, DVF Lexi jacket and Chanel WOC.
> 
> 33 weeks



You are awesome for wearing those MBB in your 33rd week! 




			
				SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> I don't get to wear these as often as I would like, so when I do it's always a photo op lol...



OMG you look so good in those!


----------



## Elsie87

Black nappa Lillians again today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol well you're brave to wear CL >150 while going out for drinks!
> 
> As for the Manolos, my pre-order says by April 6, 2012? Usually NM will ship a month before that I find, so I guess around March?? I'm a recent Twilight convert LOL! I have to admit that I thought the entire thing was hyped (it still is lol), and refused to watch stupid teenage "beauty and the beast" - type fantasy movies... However, I saw the second half of the first movie recently on TV which really intrigued me... I decided to download the entire movie after since I didn't get to see the first half. Then that entire night was over! I downloaded the next two movies in the series and didn't sleep until 7 AM the next day  So I couldn't wait for Breaking Dawn Part I which is ABSOLUTELY THE BEST of the entire saga! I didn't really know the shoes were Manolos at first cuz I closed my eyes for a second and all I saw was this white blob on the screen LOL. The wedding dress by Carolina Herrera was gorgeous too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Aoqtpi!!! nope not hurt haha! I guess there's a first for everything, but just at a really bad time. I was like, oh great, introduce me now to everyone! might as well just point it straight out as the girl who fell, I mean that's all everyone's going to remember anyhow LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Have you tried on RO's jackets? I think most people go up two sizes in RO when then convert from Bal's sizing since they're made much smaller. I'll keep an eye out for you if one pops up Megs!
> 
> 
> 
> lol Thanks you Bags


 That would be awesome CEC! I am pretty small almost 5'7" 110 but my shoulders are 16" across and so I have to buy everything to fit the shoulders first, at least if I want to move my arms, lol.


----------



## megt10

SongbirdDiva said:


> I don't get to wear these as often as I would like, so when I do it's always a photo op lol...


 You are stunning! You should have lots more photo ops. The shoes are fabulous and your closet is fantastic. I love the pull out racks. You have given me an idea for my closet when I run out of room which sadly is quickly happening .


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so behind again!!! Ladies you all look so beautiful, sorry for the general shout out.
> 
> Here's my outfit from last night wearing my MBBs, Gap maternity tank, David Lerner maternity leggings, DVF Lexi jacket and Chanel WOC.
> 
> *33 weeks*


 Wow Dezy you really are amazing. You look so beautiful and to see you in such high heels this far along in your pregnancy is an inspiration to me.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Gorgeous dress, it looks fantastic on you and I love the way you are mixing patterns with the bag. They go together so well.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Jönathan;20585806 said:
			
		

> Dezy,
> 
> What a beautiful mommy-to-be!
> 
> I love that you're still wearing heels at 33 weeks!


 
thank you Jon!!!



aoqtpi said:


> You're so pretty and I love your outfits!


so sweet thank you! 


cts900 said:


> *dezy*!!!!!!!!! You are glowing. I never looked _nuthin'_ like that at 33 weeks. What an inpspiration you are!
> 
> I am sooooooooooo sorry for being MIA for a few days and for the general compliment but you all look AH-mazing as usual! I look forward to seeing many more holiday party looks!


thank you C! It's almost time!!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> you are beautiful!!! pregnancy agrees with you. i hope someday i am as fabulous as you, wearing CL's at 33 weeks!! amazing.


awww thank you!!!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> You are awesome for wearing those MBB in your 33rd week!


thank you!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


love the gucci elsie!



megt10 said:


> Wow Dezy you really are amazing. You look so beautiful and to see you in such high heels this far along in your pregnancy is an inspiration to me.


 thank you meg!!


----------



## samina

megt10 said:


> Wow Dezy you really are amazing. You look so beautiful and to see you in such high heels this far along in your pregnancy is an inspiration to me.



Wow u look amazing and sooo radiant xxx


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



What dress is that Elsie? Looks beautiful on you with the black tights and Lilians! 



megt10 said:


> That would be awesome CEC! I am pretty small almost 5'7" 110 but my shoulders are 16" across and so I have to buy everything to fit the shoulders first, at least if I want to move my arms, lol.



Ahh... arms? What arms? I'm sure you don't need to use them! lol There's gotta be some sacrifice when it comes to beauty/fashion 



SongbirdDiva said:


> I don't get to wear these as often as I would like, so when I do it's always a photo op lol...



Looking fab!!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so behind again!!! Ladies you all look so beautiful, sorry for the general shout out.
> 
> Here's my outfit from last night wearing my MBBs, Gap maternity tank, David Lerner maternity leggings, DVF Lexi jacket and Chanel WOC.
> 
> *33 weeks*



Beautiful! I like how you paired the MBBs with the entire outfit!


----------



## Aikandy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> LOL Neimans has this jacket in sheepskin/shearling (same as mine), but it's not on sale for 4080$
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00019cat39720777cat41190741&isEditorial=false
> 
> NAP has a similar version for 3216$ (30% off), but it's last year's model and the bottom pleats flare out a lot. If you have booties lol, then I dunno if you want to enhance them some more or not
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165309
> 
> There are also other versions like wool and puffer/down too in various colors if you like the style, a bunch are on sale now on LVR




Ok, so who took my size?????  

Jacket is bananas, you look awesomery!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Beautiful! I like how you paired the MBBs with the entire outfit!


 
thank you!


----------



## jeNYC

hi everyone, i wore my studded vps this past weekend


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous dress, it looks fantastic on you and I love the way you are mixing patterns with the bag. They go together so well.


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love the gucci elsie!


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> What dress is that Elsie? Looks beautiful on you with the black tights and Lilians!


 

Thank you all! The dress is from H&M. 



jeNYC said:


> hi everyone, i wore my studded vps this past weekend


 
You look great! Love the top and the colour of your jeans!


----------



## Flip88

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> An outfit with my new RO shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and CL's Piros 120 boots. I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!



We have all fallen so fear not ..... Your shearling is absolutely lovely. I agree with everybody's comments about it - so chic


----------



## Flip88

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> An outfit with my new RO shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and CL's Piros 120 boots. I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!



We have all fallen so fear not ..... Your shearling is absolutely lovely. I agree with everybody's comments about it - so chic


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> What dress is that Elsie? Looks beautiful on you with the black tights and Lilians!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... arms? What arms? I'm sure you don't need to use them! lol There's gotta be some sacrifice when it comes to beauty/fashion
> 
> 
> Well actually without the use of my arms I won't be able to pull out the cc . See I did think it through .


----------



## megt10

jeNYC said:


> hi everyone, i wore my studded vps this past weekend


 I love the shoes as well as your outfit. Totally hot in casual way.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeNYC said:


> hi everyone, i wore my studded vps this past weekend



I like your outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love your dress! Beautiful outfit


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SongbirdDiva said:


> I don't get to wear these as often as I would like, so when I do it's always a photo op lol...



Beautiful! Love these shoes! And you got an amazing shoe closet!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeNYC said:


> hi everyone, i wore my studded vps this past weekend



Love this outfit! I've been contemplating cobalt jeans. They look fantastic with that outfit!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *Rosa*! 


Esoteri booties today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you all! The dress is from H&M.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great! Love the top and the colour of your jeans!




Really? I don't remember seeing it and I'm there all the time!!! Lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Flip88 said:


> We have all fallen so fear not ..... Your shearling is absolutely lovely. I agree with everybody's comments about it - so chic



Thanks Flip! I'm over my fall and I laugh at myself too lol
At least I entertained the crowd!!! 



Aikandy said:


> Ok, so who took my size?????
> 
> Jacket is bananas, you look awesomery!



Hehe thank Aikandy! Yeah they sold out fast, I'm surprised since very little were sold earlier this season



jeNYC said:


> hi everyone, i wore my studded vps this past weekend



Did you go to be lounge like that?  You look great 



megt10 said:


> What dress is that Elsie? Looks beautiful on you with the black tights and Lilians!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... arms? What arms? I'm sure you don't need to use them! lol There's gotta be some sacrifice when it comes to beauty/fashion
> 
> 
> Well actually without the use of my arms I won't be able to pull out the cc . See I did think it through .



Its kinda like CLs, buy the shoes - warning: walking is not required LOL


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> Thanks *Rosa*!
> 
> 
> Esoteri booties today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!





Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



You never have an off day.  Amazing!



jeNYC said:


> hi everyone, i wore my studded vps this past weekend



I love the pants!  Great color!


----------



## jamidee

Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.



Pretty doesn't even begin to describe this  Love that dress! And the tree is gorgeous


----------



## needloub

Elsie87 said:


> Thanks *Rosa*!
> 
> 
> Esoteri booties today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



You always look so put together!



jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.



You don't need any makeup...you're gorgeous! Love the whole ensemble!


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.


 
OMG, you're adorable! love that dress!


----------



## CocoB

jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.


\

So pretty jamidee!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jeNYC said:


> hi everyone, i wore my studded vps this past weekend


 
hot! 



Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
great outfit, love the chanel! 



jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.


 
omg Jami you look like a supermodel!


----------



## stilly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so behind again!!! Ladies you all look so beautiful, sorry for the general shout out.
> 
> Here's my outfit from last night wearing my MBBs, Gap maternity tank, David Lerner maternity leggings, DVF Lexi jacket and Chanel WOC.
> 
> *33 weeks*


 
Love the outfit and of course the MBBs!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *stilly!*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jamidee you look amazing! I love that dress!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.



gorgeous!! they look lovely on you. and that dress is so cute!


----------



## ikaesmallz

SongbirdDiva said:


> I don't get to wear these as often as I would like, so when I do it's always a photo op lol...



Love the outfit...and the closet too! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so behind again!!! Ladies you all look so beautiful, sorry for the general shout out.
> 
> Here's my outfit from last night wearing my MBBs, Gap maternity tank, David Lerner maternity leggings, DVF Lexi jacket and Chanel WOC.
> 
> *33 weeks*



You look fab for 33 weeks babe! So jelly that you're still able to wear heels. My feet got too swollen for me to fit into mine. Maybe it was the hot weather?



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the Lillians with your outfit!



jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.



This dress is lovely on you! Love the outfit, so put together 



Elsie87 said:


> Thanks *Rosa*!
> 
> 
> Esoteri booties today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Great outfit *elsie*! And the bag is TDF as well!



jeNYC said:


> hi everyone, i wore my studded vps this past weekend



Love that top & the color of the jeans!! I still kick myself for passing on the studded VPs ush:


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.


 
Just beautiful jamidee!


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.



So pretty!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.




could your waist be any tinier?! *im hating*


----------



## martinaa

jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.


----------



## DariaD

Ohhh, I am so behind in this topic after three weeks of traveling! :shame:
Checked only last 15 pages and theres still a lot of beauty left to see. 
Every outfit is gorgeous, you ladies rock!!!

I finally took my Loubis to travel with me and went to Cirque du Soleil "O" show in Vegas wearing my Graffiti Pigalles 100. The dress is FrenchConnection bodycon and clutch is BCBG MaxAzria.


----------



## chanel*liz

DariaD said:


> Ohhh, I am so behind in this topic after three weeks of traveling! :shame:
> Checked only last 15 pages and theres still a lot of beauty left to see.
> Every outfit is gorgeous, you ladies rock!!!
> 
> I finally took my Loubis to travel with me and went to Cirque du Soleil "O" show in Vegas wearing my Graffiti Pigalles 100. The dress is FrenchConnection bodycon and clutch is BCBG MaxAzria.



You look gorgeous!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 




jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.


 
What a great dress; love it!



DariaD said:


> Ohhh, I am so behind in this topic after three weeks of traveling! :shame:
> Checked only last 15 pages and theres still a lot of beauty left to see.
> Every outfit is gorgeous, you ladies rock!!!
> 
> I finally took my Loubis to travel with me and went to Cirque du Soleil "O" show in Vegas wearing my Graffiti Pigalles 100. The dress is FrenchConnection bodycon and clutch is BCBG MaxAzria.


 
Beautiful!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.


 OMG ... UAUUU ...you are so stunning and gorgeous ...   :urock:   !!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

DariaD said:


> Ohhh, I am so behind in this topic after three weeks of traveling! :shame:
> Checked only last 15 pages and theres still a lot of beauty left to see.
> Every outfit is gorgeous, you ladies rock!!!
> 
> I finally took my Loubis to travel with me and went to Cirque du Soleil "O" show in Vegas wearing my Graffiti Pigalles 100. The dress is FrenchConnection bodycon and clutch is BCBG MaxAzria.


 
OMG ...WOWWW ... You are dressed to kill ... so fabulous ...   :urock:   !!!


----------



## aoqtpi

DariaD said:


> Ohhh, I am so behind in this topic after three weeks of traveling! :shame:
> Checked only last 15 pages and theres still a lot of beauty left to see.
> Every outfit is gorgeous, you ladies rock!!!
> 
> I finally took my Loubis to travel with me and went to Cirque du Soleil "O" show in Vegas wearing my Graffiti Pigalles 100. The dress is FrenchConnection bodycon and clutch is BCBG MaxAzria.



In a word: stunning!


----------



## Elsie87

Hope you aren't tired of me yet, haha! Peacock Pigalles today:

















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## AEGIS

i finally saw this color irl the other day at Saks...it's so pretty....



Elsie87 said:


> Hope you aren't tired of me yet, haha! Peacock Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Hope you aren't tired of me yet, haha! Peacock Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I love to see your diary outfits 

Love those shoes!


----------



## jamidee

DariaD said:


> Ohhh, I am so behind in this topic after three weeks of traveling! :shame:
> Checked only last 15 pages and theres still a lot of beauty left to see.
> Every outfit is gorgeous, you ladies rock!!!
> 
> I finally took my Loubis to travel with me and went to Cirque du Soleil "O" show in Vegas wearing my Graffiti Pigalles 100. The dress is FrenchConnection bodycon and clutch is BCBG MaxAzria.


you have GREAT legs!!


----------



## jamidee

CocoB said:


> \
> 
> So pretty jamidee!


Thank you!!  



omg Jami you look like a supermodel![/QUOTE]

WOW! I wouldn't say all that, but I appreciate it!! Thank you!!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Jamidee you look amazing! I love that dress!



Me too!! I always feel so fun in it. Thank you!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> gorgeous!! they look lovely on you. and that dress is so cute!



Thank you! I love them! 











This dress is lovely on you! Love the outfit, so put together 
[/QUOTE]

I never feel put together so that's so nice that you say that. 


anniethecat said:


> Just beautiful jamidee!


Thank you!



sammix3 said:


> So pretty!!


Thanks, doll!


AEGIS said:


> could your waist be any tinier?! *im hating*


 Girl, those finals made me lose 5 pounds! I was so stressed I forgot to eat. Law school diet ftw!



martinaa said:


>


THANKS!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great dress; love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


Thanks, dear!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Daria you look absolutely amazing! 

Elsie that outfit is fab as usual! You always have the best accessories!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Elsie87 said:


> Hope you aren't tired of me yet, haha! Peacock Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I could never get tired of your lovely photos!! You always are so put together and stylish. Happy there is another Gucci lover here!


----------



## CocoB

My non-sale maggies.....but I love them still. Sorry for the poor photo!


----------



## AEGIS

CocoB said:


> My non-sale maggies.....but I love them still. Sorry for the poor photo!




are you wearing them with orange?  interesting choice....


----------



## CocoB

AEGIS said:


> are you wearing them with orange?  interesting choice....



Aegis, you say that like you disapprove  My husband agrees!

No, it's red....j crew wool pencil skirt. Just looks orange with the flash.


----------



## AEGIS

CocoB said:


> Aegis, you say that like you disapprove  My husband agrees!
> 
> No, it's red....j crew wool pencil skirt. Just looks orange with the flash.




no i don't!!! i thought it was legit interesting.....


----------



## CocoB

AEGIS said:


> no i don't!!! i thought it was legit interesting.....





Thanks....my husband raised his eyebrows at me today like I was nuts. When I turn around, and you see my red soles with the red skirt - I think it works....or it might not work, who knows. I'll have to post the whole outfit.


----------



## AEGIS

CocoB said:


> Thanks....my husband raised his eyebrows at me today like I was nuts. When I turn around, and you see my red soles with the red skirt - I think it works....or it might not work, who knows. I'll have to post the whole outfit.




honey my dh raises his eyebrows at me all the time..i just raise them back and go


----------



## chanel*liz

CocoB said:


> Thanks....my husband raised his eyebrows at me today like I was nuts. When I turn around, and you see my red soles with the red skirt - I think it works....or it might not work, who knows. I'll have to post the whole outfit.


 
post the whole outfit!! i like color combos!


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> Hope you aren't tired of me yet, haha! Peacock Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I will never tire of you posting.  Keep 'em coming gorgeous! 



jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.



The dress is lovely.  I have to say, looking at your avi pic right next to this one....makeup is WAY overrated and your young, fresh face is even more beautiful bare.  You should go sans makeup as often as you can.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

CocoB said:


> Thanks....my husband raised his eyebrows at me today like I was nuts. When I turn around, and you see my red soles with the red skirt - I think it works....or it might not work, who knows. I'll have to post the whole outfit.


 
It sounds perfect to me!  I want a red pencil skirt.  Do you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## CocoB

MissMeggiebeth said:


> It sounds perfect to me!  I want a red pencil skirt.  Do you mind sharing where you got it?



Not at all, it's this one:
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~47314/47314.jsp

Sorry, the link isn't working - it's the No. 2 pencil skirt in double serge wool.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

CocoB said:


> Not at all, it's this one:
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/skirts/pencil/PRDOVR~47314/47314.jsp
> 
> Sorry, the link isn't working - it's the No. 2 pencil skirt in double serge wool.


 
OOOOH!!  Now that I got a good look at the color without the flash, I love it even more.  It's a perfect fiery red!  I'm going to go try it on.  I'm already imagining the perfect outfit with it.  Now I'm SO EXCITED.


----------



## stilly

DariaD said:


> Ohhh, I am so behind in this topic after three weeks of traveling! :shame:
> Checked only last 15 pages and theres still a lot of beauty left to see.
> Every outfit is gorgeous, you ladies rock!!!
> 
> I finally took my Loubis to travel with me and went to Cirque du Soleil "O" show in Vegas wearing my Graffiti Pigalles 100. The dress is FrenchConnection bodycon and clutch is BCBG MaxAzria.


 
Love the look *DariaD*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.


 
You look amazing *jamidee*!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## stilly

jeNYC said:


> hi everyone, i wore my studded vps this past weekend


 
Very sexy look *jeNYC*!!!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

@BF Dinner
Bebe dress/ CL 100 Patent calf/lace


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

@BF Dinner
Bebe dress/ CL 100 Patent calf/lace


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> @BF Dinner
> Bebe dress/ CL 100 Patent calf/lace
> 
> 
> View attachment 1547718



you look amazing! that CL really spices up your outfit


----------



## WindyCityCoco

Loving that BAG!!!!!
 especially w/ the shoes!!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am going to share my second birthday outfit!
> 
> Hot Pink Suede Daffodiles
> Bebe jacket
> Lagoon Birkin


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Ohhh, I am so behind in this topic after three weeks of traveling! :shame:
> Checked only last 15 pages and theres still a lot of beauty left to see.
> Every outfit is gorgeous, you ladies rock!!!
> 
> I finally took my Loubis to travel with me and went to Cirque du Soleil "O" show in Vegas wearing my Graffiti Pigalles 100. The dress is FrenchConnection bodycon and clutch is BCBG MaxAzria.


So HOT!!  I love the graffiti with the lights above you...lovely!



Elsie87 said:


> Hope you aren't tired of me yet, haha! Peacock Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


I never tire of your combinations...they give me ideas every time!!!  The peacock is TDF...definately on the HTH list!!  Classy as always!



CocoB said:


> My non-sale maggies.....but I love them still. Sorry for the poor photo!


 
Love the Maggies and with the red pencil skirt...unbelievably gorgeous...I like the red sole and skirt!  DH can just raise his eyebrows in vain in my humble opinion!  (of course mine raises his every time I put my CL's on!  haha)


PANACHE COUTURE said:


> @BF Dinner
> Bebe dress/ CL 100 Patent calf/lace
> 
> 
> View attachment 1547718


WOW what a great way to accent the Bebe!!!  I hope the dinner was good too!


----------



## CocoB

Go MissMeggiebeth Go! And don't forget to post pictures.




MissMeggiebeth said:


> OOOOH!!  Now that I got a good look at the color without the flash, I love it even more.  It's a perfect fiery red!  I'm going to go try it on.  I'm already imagining the perfect outfit with it.  Now I'm SO EXCITED.


----------



## CocoB

beagly, 




beagly911 said:


> So HOT!!  I love the graffiti with the lights above you...lovely!
> 
> 
> I never tire of your combinations...they give me ideas every time!!!  The peacock is TDF...definately on the HTH list!!  Classy as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Maggies and with the red pencil skirt...unbelievably gorgeous...I like the red sole and skirt!  DH can just raise his eyebrows in vain in my humble opinion!  (of course mine raises his every time I put my CL's on!  haha)
> 
> WOW what a great way to accent the Bebe!!!  I hope the dinner was good too!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ikaesmallz said:


> You look fab for 33 weeks babe! So jelly that you're still able to wear heels. My feet got too swollen for me to fit into mine. Maybe it was the hot weather?


 
thank you!!!!! My feet have started to swell too, but shockingly they swell more when I'm in flats all day then a few hours in heels!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I finally bought one of those long sweaters people seemed to be wearing around. So comfy! Like a work appropriate snuggie!!

Cashmere (snuggie) hehe
Jcrew T
H Belt
William Rast jeans
Tortoise Patent Ron Rons 

First post from iPhone with a photo. :/ 
Ignore the tights and plastic in the background ... I was in a hurry


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I finally bought one of those long sweaters people seemed to be wearing around. So comfy! Like a work appropriate snuggie!!
> 
> Cashmere (snuggie) hehe
> Jcrew T
> H Belt
> William Rast jeans
> Tortoise Patent Ron Rons
> 
> First post from iPhone with a photo. :/
> Ignore the tights and plastic in the background ... I was in a hurry
> 
> View attachment 1547904


Great look, *K.*!  Your hair is getting long!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> Great look, *K.*!  Your hair is getting long!



Thanks *rdgldy!* It's officially been one year since I've gotten a haircut  but I'm really liking the length!


----------



## RedBottomLover

nakedmosher2of3 said:
			
		

> I finally bought one of those long sweaters people seemed to be wearing around. So comfy! Like a work appropriate snuggie!!
> 
> Cashmere (snuggie) hehe
> Jcrew T
> H Belt
> William Rast jeans
> Tortoise Patent Ron Rons
> 
> First post from iPhone with a photo. :/
> Ignore the tights and plastic in the background ... I was in a hurry



Naked, I love your style. You look gorgeous in your work appropriate snuggie haha.


----------



## chanel*liz

No299 today
Etain birkin
Shelli segal jacket
ben sherman dress


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> No299 today
> Etain birkin
> Shelli segal jacket
> ben sherman dress



Absolute perfection!!


----------



## Jönathan

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I finally bought one of those long sweaters people seemed to be wearing around. So comfy! Like a work appropriate snuggie!!
> 
> Cashmere (snuggie) hehe
> Jcrew T
> H Belt
> William Rast jeans
> Tortoise Patent Ron Rons
> 
> First post from iPhone with a photo. :/
> Ignore the tights and plastic in the background ... I was in a hurry
> 
> View attachment 1547904



Super cute outfit!


----------



## Nolia

CocoB said:


> My non-sale maggies.....but I love them still. Sorry for the poor photo!



I personally thing purple and orange can work out.  Maybe with a white blouse or something~


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I finally bought one of those long sweaters people seemed to be wearing around. So comfy! Like a work appropriate snuggie!!
> 
> Cashmere (snuggie) hehe
> Jcrew T
> H Belt
> William Rast jeans
> Tortoise Patent Ron Rons
> 
> First post from iPhone with a photo. :/
> Ignore the tights and plastic in the background ... I was in a hurry
> 
> View attachment 1547904



lovely! that sweater is cute-- where can i find one like that? and i LOVE the H belt too


----------



## CocoB

Thanks Nolia,

It's red - not orange, and I swear it's okay....
BTW, my NM SA loves you 



Nolia said:


> I personally thing purple and orange can work out.  Maybe with a white blouse or something~


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm really enjoying your outfits, ladies. I'll be so happy to have time to comment individually now that we're home.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

*this was several days ago, but i haven't had a chance to upload until tonight! 

bebe dress, 2 hermes clic clac bracelets, one swarovski bangle, Lagoon Birkin and of course, my AB Strass Dafs!! These are still my favorite CL's.*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look so fabulous! Those shoes make me


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *this was several days ago, but i haven't had a chance to upload until tonight!
> 
> bebe dress, 2 hermes clic clac bracelets, one swarovski bangle, Lagoon Birkin and of course, my AB Strass Dafs!! These are still my favorite CL's.*



You look fab!! Love your outfit


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.


 Jamidee, I am so far behind but when I saw that you had posted a pic I had to find it. I am glad that I did. You look angelic with the lights from the tree behind your head. It is such a beautiful pic and you are totally gorgeous. Love the shoes too, lol.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> No299 today
> Etain birkin
> Shelli segal jacket
> ben sherman dress


 Gorgeous Liz, I love the whole look. I really wanted those shoes but missed out on them. How do you like them?


----------



## megt10

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I finally bought one of those long sweaters people seemed to be wearing around. So comfy! Like a work appropriate snuggie!!
> 
> Cashmere (snuggie) hehe
> Jcrew T
> H Belt
> William Rast jeans
> Tortoise Patent Ron Rons
> 
> First post from iPhone with a photo. :/
> Ignore the tights and plastic in the background ... I was in a hurry
> 
> View attachment 1547904


 So cute and I love your belt.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> No299 today
> Etain birkin
> Shelli segal jacket
> ben sherman dress



Perfection!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *this was several days ago, but i haven't had a chance to upload until tonight!
> 
> bebe dress, 2 hermes clic clac bracelets, one swarovski bangle, Lagoon Birkin and of course, my AB Strass Dafs!! These are still my favorite CL's.*



LG!! love your outfit! You look amazing babe!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I could never get tired of your lovely photos!! You always are so put together and stylish. Happy there is another Gucci lover here!



Im typing this while driving with my knees so I couldn't go back and find the pic but great bday outfit. Turquoise birkin and pink daf. Total gasm! Fabulous! And happy bday!


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Jamidee, I am so far behind but when I saw that you had posted a pic I had to find it. I am glad that I did. You look angelic with the lights from the tree behind your head. It is such a beautiful pic and you are totally gorgeous. Love the shoes too, lol.



Thanks so much meg! Youre do sweet! I've missed seeing your pics!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.

*Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie 

outfit from one of my client's holiday party.

J. Crew Blythe blouse
DVF Metallic Bolo
Wolford tights
CL BiBi


----------



## AEGIS

i want that skirt!!!




DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi


----------



## Aikandy

Hey NOW!  Welcome back!!!!

 _wonders how Cutie and Karmey always end up with all great things DVF while i end up with all grandma things DVF that must be returned immediately _ 


DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi


----------



## DariaD

*chanel*liz, Elsie87, CLShoe_Lover, aoqtpi, jamidee, CuTe_ClAsSy, stilly, beagly911* &#8212; thank you so much!


----------



## chanel*liz

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages.... But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi


 amazing!!


----------



## sammix3

HOT!!!!  Loving the DVF Bolo on you 



DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi


----------



## sammix3

I am seriously mesmerized by those shoes... 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> *this was several days ago, but i haven't had a chance to upload until tonight!
> 
> bebe dress, 2 hermes clic clac bracelets, one swarovski bangle, Lagoon Birkin and of course, my AB Strass Dafs!! These are still my favorite CL's.*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi



You are too cute! That skirt is amazing! As is your smile


----------



## aoqtpi

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> @BF Dinner
> Bebe dress/ CL 100 Patent calf/lace
> 
> 
> View attachment 1547718



I love that dress with these CLs! You look great!


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I finally bought one of those long sweaters people seemed to be wearing around. So comfy! Like a work appropriate snuggie!!
> 
> Cashmere (snuggie) hehe
> Jcrew T
> H Belt
> William Rast jeans
> Tortoise Patent Ron Rons
> 
> First post from iPhone with a photo. :/
> Ignore the tights and plastic in the background ... I was in a hurry
> 
> View attachment 1547904



I love seeing your outfit pics - you're so pretty and your pairings are absolutely perfect, every time!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> you look amazing! that CL really spices up your outfit



Awww thanks hun. I'm new to TPF I haven't had time to post my shoes, bags (it's a lot of work to tag each pic lol) however I see people with more bags & shoes take the time, I just have to buckle down & get to it!


----------



## Jönathan

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi



Totally gorgeous!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*AEGIS, Aikandy, chanel*liz, sammix3, CuTe_ClAsSy, Jönathan* - thank you guys so much for the lovely compliments.  I'm literally blushing...


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

aoqtpi said:


> I love that dress with these CLs! You look great!


 
Thanks hun, hopefully I can post my shoes/bags soon. I would have time if I wasn't so engulfed with TPF


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

chanel*liz said:


> No299 today
> Etain birkin
> Shelli segal jacket
> ben sherman dress


 
Stunning! Love how the jacket pulls the look together.


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *this was several days ago, but i haven't had a chance to upload until tonight! *
> 
> *bebe dress, 2 hermes clic clac bracelets, one swarovski bangle, Lagoon Birkin and of course, my AB Strass Dafs!! These are still my favorite CL's.*


 
Love your ensemble!!!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

beagly911 said:


> So HOT!! I love the graffiti with the lights above you...lovely!
> 
> 
> I never tire of your combinations...they give me ideas every time!!! The peacock is TDF...definately on the HTH list!! Classy as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Maggies and with the red pencil skirt...unbelievably gorgeous...I like the red sole and skirt! DH can just raise his eyebrows in vain in my humble opinion! (of course mine raises his every time I put my CL's on! haha)
> 
> WOW what a great way to accent the Bebe!!! I hope the dinner was good too!


 
Thanks hun, dinner was good "@Bonefish"


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages.... But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi


 
Your outfit is a perfect *10* love your pearls! )


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *this was several days ago, but i haven't had a chance to upload until tonight!
> 
> bebe dress, 2 hermes clic clac bracelets, one swarovski bangle, Lagoon Birkin and of course, my AB Strass Dafs!! These are still my favorite CL's.*



girl, you are F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S!!!
omg.. i dunno what i should be looking at lol, the hermes birkin, your CLs, your beautiful hair, legs, dress...etc


----------



## rock_girl

This is one of my favorite threads!  Everyone is so well put together, stylish, and pretty.  I get so much inspiration from all y'all.  Someday, I'll have the courage to post my own photos.  Thanks for sharing, and keep up the fabulousity!!



jamidee said:


> Just a quick shot of the first time in the NO299 sans makeup being done.


 
*Jamidee* - You look lovely.  I totally dig your dress!!  If you don't mind, can you tell me who the designer is? TIA!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> No299 today
> Etain birkin
> Shelli segal jacket
> ben sherman dress



Liz, you are always so beautiful!  Happy holidays!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

RedBottomLover said:


> Naked, I love your style. You look gorgeous in your work appropriate snuggie haha.






			
				Jönathan;20605919 said:
			
		

> Super cute outfit!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> lovely! that sweater is cute-- where can i find one like that? and i LOVE the H belt too





megt10 said:


> So cute and I love your belt.





DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi





aoqtpi said:


> I love seeing your outfit pics - you're so pretty and your pairings are absolutely perfect, every time!



Thank you for the kind words ladies!!!

*Lam*- I got the sweater from a Hautelook sale. I can't resist that website! The brand is Zen Cashmere.


*Chanel* - I LOVE your etain birkin. You're making me reconsider waiting for one with PHW!

*Lam* - you look gorgeous! Love your hair!!

*DC* - looking HOT! So good to see you around again.


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> Thanks so much meg! Youre do sweet! I've missed seeing your pics!


 Don't encourage me, lol. More pics soon . Hope you are driving carefully, only typing and not applying make-up as well . Though from your pics you don't need make-up.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages.... But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi


 Gorgeous DC your waist looks so tiny and you have perfect teeth!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You look so fabulous! Those shoes make me



thank you so much!! they are my absolute favorite. i'd love to get another strass daffodile pair someday.



*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> You look fab!! Love your outfit



thanks love!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> LG!! love your outfit! You look amazing babe!




you are too sweet, thanks babe!!



jamidee said:


> Im typing this while driving with my knees so I couldn't go back and find the pic but great bday outfit. Turquoise birkin and pink daf. Total gasm! Fabulous! And happy bday!



jamidee... put down the phone!! texting while driving is bad bad bad. but i do admire and appreciate your dedication to commenting, that is very sweet!!  i miss your frequent posts 



sammix3 said:


> I am seriously mesmerized by those shoes...



thank you so much!! me too lol. i love looking at them... 



PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Love your ensemble!!!



thank you!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> girl, you are F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S!!!
> omg.. i dunno what i should be looking at lol, the hermes birkin, your CLs, your beautiful hair, legs, dress...etc



you are the sweetest!! but this does not even compare to your all black outfit, that was fabulous. i wish i could pull something off like that. so much more fashion forward than mine! sometimes i feel like i just throw on all my favorite things even if they don't go together lol. 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Lam*- I got the sweater from a Hautelook sale. I can't resist that website! The brand is Zen Cashmere.
> 
> *Lam* - you look gorgeous! Love your hair!!



Thanks for the info love!! It looks so stylish but also comfy cozy.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi




Stunning! Everything about this outfit is perfect. Your skirt is so fun and a showstopper! So festive, I love it  You look like you are having an amazing time in your CL's


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, you all look fabulous!!!! Love all of the holiday looks...

*DC*, you look absolutely amazing! The entire outfit is perfection!
*Naked*, fabulous love! And that brunette hair of yours is divine.
*LamborghiniGirl*, WOW! Where did you go all decked out, fab!


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I finally bought one of those long sweaters people seemed to be wearing around. So comfy! Like a work appropriate snuggie!!
> 
> Cashmere (snuggie) hehe
> Jcrew T
> H Belt
> William Rast jeans
> Tortoise Patent Ron Rons
> 
> First post from iPhone with a photo. :/
> Ignore the tights and plastic in the background ... I was in a hurry
> 
> View attachment 1547904



smooshie cardi! you look awesome!!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi



DC, you rock. looking gorgeous!!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Don't encourage me, lol. More pics soon . Hope you are driving carefully, only typing and not applying make-up as well . Though from your pics you don't need make-up.


 If Jamidee can't encourage you I will in a heart beat!!


----------



## beagly911

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages.... But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi


 Fabulous look DC...wish I had a holiday party to go to, you are rockintg you CL's and the DVF is gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.



Love the boots....but the colour of your celine is tdf! Merry christmas!


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *this was several days ago, but i haven't had a chance to upload until tonight! *
> 
> *bebe dress, 2 hermes clic clac bracelets, one swarovski bangle, Lagoon Birkin and of course, my AB Strass Dafs!! These are still my favorite CL's.*


 
Exquisite as always, LG.



DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages.... But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi


 
You look gorgeous and like you are having a blast.



jenaywins said:


> Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.


 
Jenay, your top isn't black...are you feeling okay?  Just kidding! This is really a good look. I love the Cate boots in that color.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.



stunning! so winter-chic. that celine...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.



Love this outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi



 I like this pic! So funny!! I love your entire outfit!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> If Jamidee can't encourage you I will in a heart beat!!


Lol, thank you Beagly. Ok, I wore this to the mall yesterday. The dress is DVF, I know shocker. The jacket is Balenciaga. The boots just arrived from the NAP sale the night before. The Mervillon are super comfortable.


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.


 Love, love, love everything about the outfit.


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you so much!! they are my absolute favorite. i'd love to get another strass daffodile pair someday.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are too sweet, thanks babe!!
> 
> 
> 
> jamidee... put down the phone!! texting while driving is bad bad bad. but i do admire and appreciate your dedication to commenting, that is very sweet!!  i miss your frequent posts
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!! me too lol. i love looking at them...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> you are the sweetest!! but this does not even compare to your all black outfit, that was fabulous. i wish i could pull something off like that. so much more fashion forward than mine! sometimes i feel like i just throw on all my favorite things even if they don't go together lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info love!! It looks so stylish but also comfy cozy.



Thanks for missing me! I've been busy with finals and now Christmas, but I'll be back soon...and with a vengeance!


----------



## jamidee

rock_girl said:


> This is one of my favorite threads!  Everyone is so well put together, stylish, and pretty.  I get so much inspiration from all y'all.  Someday, I'll have the courage to post my own photos.  Thanks for sharing, and keep up the fabulousity!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Jamidee* - You look lovely.  I totally dig your dress!!  If you don't mind, can you tell me who the designer is? TIA!


Bettie Page Clothing.  Thanks!


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Lol, thank you Beagly. Ok, I wore this to the mall yesterday. The dress is DVF, I know shocker. The jacket is Balenciaga. The boots just arrived from the NAP sale the night before. The Mervillon are super comfortable.


YAY!! Love the pop of color! you look great!


----------



## jenayb

Same outfit but later in the night and this time with my BFF wearing Eugotina.


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.


 
so chic!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.



So gorgeous!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.



Cute!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Lol, thank you Beagly. Ok, I wore this to the mall yesterday. The dress is DVF, I know shocker. The jacket is Balenciaga. The boots just arrived from the NAP sale the night before. The Mervillon are super comfortable.


Lovely meg...ok now I know what to do with my DVF wrap dress!!  



jenaywins said:


> Same outfit but later in the night and this time with my BFF wearing Eugotina.


 Terrific look!


----------



## icecreamom

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi



Ohh my! You look so pretty!!!


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> YAY!! Love the pop of color! you look great!


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg...ok now I know what to do with my DVF wrap dress!!
> 
> 
> Terrific look!


 Thank you Jamidee and My Dear Beagly!


----------



## jeshika

Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!


----------



## medicbean

jenaywins said:


> Same outfit but later in the night and this time with my BFF wearing Eugotina.



Gorgeous as ever j'enay! I just adore your Celine collection 
xxxxx


----------



## medicbean

jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!



Jess- you look amazing - I love the python carnival! I have to wait till feb before mine come in  but arent they just stunning?? I'm definitely getting them - I'm still sad I missed out on the python batiks!

XXXXXXX


----------



## megt10

jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!


 Such a cute outfit! Have fun.


----------



## Jönathan

jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!



Super cute!!


----------



## beagly911

jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!


 Lovely!  The dress is great!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Lol, thank you Beagly. Ok, I wore this to the mall yesterday. The dress is DVF, I know shocker. The jacket is Balenciaga. The boots just arrived from the NAP sale the night before. The Mervillon are super comfortable.



Love this!!! Love your red Balenciaga jacket! I can't believe that you also got it in red color! I want it too, it's lovely!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!



You look lovely jesh! Love your dress and your shoes!! Can't wait to get mines!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> Same outfit but later in the night and this time with my BFF wearing Eugotina.



Both look fabulous!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps


----------



## indi3r4

I came to get some inspiration on what to wear today and you ladies gave me more than that.. 


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I finally bought one of those long sweaters people seemed to be wearing around. So comfy! Like a work appropriate snuggie!!
> 
> Cashmere (snuggie) hehe
> Jcrew T
> H Belt
> William Rast jeans
> Tortoise Patent Ron Rons
> 
> First post from iPhone with a photo.
> Ignore the tights and plastic in the background ... I was in a hurry
> View attachment 1547904



I love this look!  so chic and comfy.. i love brunette on you and that length is perfect! 



chanel*liz said:


> No299 today
> Etain birkin
> Shelli segal jacket
> ben sherman dress



always gorgeous, liz!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> *this was several days ago, but i haven't had a chance to upload until tonight!
> 
> bebe dress, 2 hermes clic clac bracelets, one swarovski bangle, Lagoon Birkin and of course, my AB Strass Dafs!! These are still my favorite CL's.*



gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!



DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi



absolute perfection.. love it! 



jenaywins said:


> Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.



I said it and I'm gonna say it again, always beautiful! 



megt10 said:


> Lol, thank you Beagly. Ok, I wore this to the mall yesterday. The dress is DVF, I know shocker. The jacket is Balenciaga. The boots just arrived from the NAP sale the night before. The Mervillon are super comfortable.



you look great, meg!! 



jenaywins said:


> Same outfit but later in the night and this time with my BFF wearing Eugotina.



is that Melia? we need to see the eugotina! beautiful ladies.. 



jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!



Jess, uber cute  LOVE it!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps



gorgeous! and your hair.. i'm jealous!


----------



## Jönathan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps



So Pretty!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Jönathan;20617475 said:
			
		

> So Pretty!



 thank you Jonny!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps



gorgeous!! the glitter lady peeps look amazing on you, so pretty


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!



Super pretty *J*! This outfit brightened my day 




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps



Gorgeous! And I love your hair in this pic so much!


----------



## Nadin22

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps



You look so beautiful! I love your hair and your LPs! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS :xtree:


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone! 





megt10 said:


> Lol, thank you Beagly. Ok, I wore this to the mall yesterday. The dress is DVF, I know shocker. The jacket is Balenciaga. The boots just arrived from the NAP sale the night before. The Mervillon are super comfortable.


 
Very pretty and elegant as usual! 



jenaywins said:


> Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.






jenaywins said:


> Same outfit but later in the night and this time with my BFF wearing Eugotina.


 
You look fab! Love the scarf and bag!



jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!


 
Gorgeous; love the dress!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps


 
Very pretty; love your hair!


----------



## Elsie87

*Merry Christmas everyone!* :xtree:


Oxblood glitter VPs + H croc on Christmas Eve:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps


 

completely adorable!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

megt10 said:


> Lol, thank you Beagly. Ok, I wore this to the mall yesterday. The dress is DVF, I know shocker. The jacket is Balenciaga. The boots just arrived from the NAP sale the night before. The Mervillon are super comfortable.



You look fantastic!



jenaywins said:


> Same outfit but later in the night and this time with my BFF wearing Eugotina. :l



Love the outfit!



jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!
> 
> Very pretty!


----------



## AEGIS

that bag is amazing!


Elsie87 said:


> *Merry Christmas everyone!* :xtree:
> 
> 
> Oxblood glitter VPs + H croc on Christmas Eve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love this!!! Love your red Balenciaga jacket! I can't believe that you also got it in red color! I want it too, it's lovely!!


Thanks so much Crispedrosa! Yes I have several Moto jackets 9 to be exact, 2 are the quilted and 7 regular. This one was my first and I was hooked kinda like CL shoes . I don't feel like it is overkill though since I wear them almost daily.



indi3r4 said:


> I came to get some inspiration on what to wear today and you ladies gave me more than that..
> 
> I love this look!  so chic and comfy.. i love brunette on you and that length is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> always gorgeous, liz!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> absolute perfection.. love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I said it and I'm gonna say it again, always beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great, meg!!
> 
> 
> 
> is that Melia? we need to see the eugotina! beautiful ladies..
> 
> 
> 
> Jess, uber cute  LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous! and your hair.. i'm jealous!


 
Thanks so much.


Elsie87 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty and elegant as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab! Love the scarf and bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous; love the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty; love your hair!


 Elsie thank you so much! You look fantastic btw. Love your bag!


tigertrixie said:


> You look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit!


 Thanks so much.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

lisse 100mm suede bootie
20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. kinda guilty...


----------



## megt10

qiuqiuimg said:


> lisse 100mm suede bootie
> 20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. kinda guilty...


 You look beautiful! That is a great outfit and I love the white coat with it.


----------



## AEGIS

ur so cute!




qiuqiuimg said:


> lisse 100mm suede bootie
> 20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. kinda guilty...


----------



## beagly911

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps


Gorgeous Cris!



Elsie87 said:


> *Merry Christmas everyone!* :xtree:
> 
> 
> Oxblood glitter VPs + H croc on Christmas Eve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Love it, the VP's are beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

qiuqiuimg said:


> lisse 100mm suede bootie
> 20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. kinda guilty...


 Stunning!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

qiuqiuimg said:


> lisse 100mm suede bootie
> 20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. Kinda guilty...



gorgeous!!!


----------



## indi3r4

qiuqiuimg said:


> lisse 100mm suede bootie
> 20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. kinda guilty...


gorgeous and glowing!


----------



## chanel*liz

qiuqiuimg said:


> lisse 100mm suede bootie
> 20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. kinda guilty...


 
Love!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Elsie87 said:


> *Merry Christmas everyone!* :xtree:
> 
> 
> Oxblood glitter VPs + H croc on Christmas Eve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Great outfit! Love that croc!




qiuqiuimg said:


> lisse 100mm suede bootie
> 20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. kinda guilty...



No need to feel guilty - you look great and 100mm is a totally reasonable show for a pregnant woman, IMHO.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

qiuqiuimg said:


> lisse 100mm suede bootie
> 20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. kinda guilty...



you are gorgeous!! this is a stunning outfit, i hope i someday look half as chic as you when i am pregnant. the booties are perfect! who designed that bag? it is hot!!


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Lol, thank you Beagly. Ok, I wore this to the mall yesterday. The dress is DVF, I know shocker. The jacket is Balenciaga. The boots just arrived from the NAP sale the night before. The Mervillon are super comfortable.



Another cute look, Meg. Maybe we can get together the next time I have to fly into So. Calif. I grew up in Riverside and lived in So. Calif. until we moved to Texas, so it would be fun to see anything other than my family's homes. 



jenaywins said:


> Same outfit but later in the night and this time with my BFF wearing Eugotina.



Jenay, both you and M look lovely.



jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!



Love it, J!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps



Cute look, Rosa!


Elsie87 said:


> *Merry Christmas everyone!*
> 
> 
> Oxblood glitter VPs + H croc on Christmas Eve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Love your bag & top. You look so cute!



qiuqiuimg said:


> lisse 100mm suede bootie
> 20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. kinda guilty...



So pretty!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Another cute look, Meg. Maybe we can get together the next time I have to fly into So. Calif. I grew up in Riverside and lived in So. Calif. until we moved to Texas, so it would be fun to see anything other than my family's homes.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenay, both you and M look lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, J!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute look, Rosa!
> 
> Love your bag & top. You look so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!


 Thanks Batty! That would be great. I grew up in Newport Beach but just came back to So. Cal. 6 years ago. I spent most of my adult life on the east coast, Boston, DC, Boca Raton, Fl.


----------



## Elsie87

qiuqiuimg said:


> lisse 100mm suede bootie
> 20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. kinda guilty...


 
Perfection!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Piros + Chanel jacket:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## kisenian

Elsie87 said:


> Piros + Chanel jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



i love your outfit!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Meg*, love the boots!

*Jenay*, you look fab! Great look, from head to toe... I have always loved the camel Cate boots and Ms. M looks as though she may be donning a pauir of CL, no?

*jeshika*, oh my, your carnivals are perfection!


----------



## BellaShoes

*crisped*, you are gorgeous!

*elsie*, fabulous holiday outfit!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh* Elsie*! Love the chanel jacket!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> *Meg*, love the boots!
> 
> *Jenay*, you look fab! Great look, from head to toe... I have always loved the camel Cate boots and Ms. M looks as though she may be donning a pauir of CL, no?
> 
> *jeshika*, oh my, your carnivals are perfection!



Yes. Camelia is in Eugotina.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Piros + Chanel jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Fabulous Elsie, the Chanel is awesome!


----------



## beagly911

Outfit to go see MIL on Christmas day.

Sweater: Classiques Entier
Jeans: No name skinny jeans ($16 find at TJMaxx- they're soft as butter!)
CL's: Black patent Peniche


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

out last night!

peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.



I wish I could wear fur in Arizona without looking like a complete a-hole.


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.


 WOW speechless...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.



 Holy crap! You look absoluetly stunning! I am so jealous of your python Chanel, fur coat, AND strass lady peeps!


----------



## amag520

amag520 said:
			
		

> First time posting on this thread   Sitting at the airport waiting for my first of three flights today ( to Houston, then LAX, then finally to a little town in Arizona where grandparents live).
> 
> First time wearing my CL Simple Bottas in Cacoa, and a Guess coat. So far they feel great but we shall see what my feet feel like in 12 hours when I reach MU destination!
> 
> Quick sidenote, any shopping to be done in LAX? I have a (tentative) 4 hour layover.



Ok, so being the slightly nutty person that I  am, I couldn't bare the thought of shoving these boots in a suitcase for my return home so I'm wearing right now.

Interesting story I wanted to share: 
I was a fair distance from my arrival gate to next departure gate. I'm walking along and one of those cart guys sees me and offers me a ride saying "I see those Louboutins, you shouldn't be walking so far in those " and begins to give me a ride to my gate. I'm thinking how funny he knows!  Lol
  Then I get a story of how his wife wanted a pair but they were $2000 etc etc. (mine werent that much! I get mine authenticates then buy on eBay!!) 
  Basically as we get close to the gate I get the whole "no one is tipping" story. I fully intend to tip but now I feel the pressure. I don't often carry Tons of cash for safety reasons.
  Anyway, we get to the gate and I hand him $2.50 (yea I had to give him some quarters). I give it to him and say I wish I had more cash and he just says "I know you have a lot of money if you have those shoes".   Well.thanks. I mean, I didn't know what to say so I just walked off to my gate.


----------



## kham

Heading out to dinner with the hubby

Coat: Joe's Jeans
Shirt: Fre People
Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia


----------



## Jönathan

kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia



Super cute outfit!

Gorgeous smile too!


----------



## bprimuslevy

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.



Fabulous


----------



## bprimuslevy

kham said:
			
		

> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia



Great use of color. Your shoe's really pop against your coat.


----------



## kham

bprimuslevy said:


> Great use of color. Your shoe's really pop against your coat.



Thanks bprimuslevy. I'm just starting to get used to this whole "pop of color" thing  lol!




			
				Jönathan;20624187 said:
			
		

> Super cute outfit!
> 
> Gorgeous smile too!



Thanks Jönathan!


----------



## amag520

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.



That coat is amazing!!!


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia


Fah-bu-lous!!  After seeing you and LG I feel so underdressed and frumpy in my jeans and sweater!!!  I'm going to have to step up my selections!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> I wish I could wear fur in Arizona without looking like a complete a-hole.



lol! i would still wear them in AZ! I'd just put them on when I went into the air conditioning  i don't care at all when people give me looks. fur makes me so happy.



beagly911 said:


> WOW speechless...



thank you beagly!!!  



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Holy crap! You look absoluetly stunning! I am so jealous of your python Chanel, fur coat, AND strass lady peeps!



Thank you so much! I pile it all together, nothing is too much in my opinion 



bprimuslevy said:


> Fabulous



Thanks!!



amag520 said:


> That coat is amazing!!!



Thank you!! I was so excited to add a chinchilla to my collection.



beagly911 said:


> Fah-bu-lous!!  After seeing you and LG I feel so underdressed and frumpy in my jeans and sweater!!!  I'm going to have to step up my selections!!



Beagly you always look fabulous!!! What is wonderful about CL's is they look great with more casual and more dressy looks. I always love your outfits


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.



Girl you're out of control hot!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks so fabulous!!!


----------



## AEGIS

if im ever in downtown boston at night--i will be able to spot you a mile away
i feel like a i need a fur to deal with the wind here!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> if im ever in downtown boston at night--i will be able to spot you a mile away
> i feel like a i need a fur to deal with the wind here!


Oh I so understand AEGIS...I'm thinking of wearing my fur Wednesday to Jeff Dunham just to take the wind chill off!!!


----------



## Elsie87

kisenian said:


> i love your outfit!!


 


BellaShoes said:


> *crisped*, you are gorgeous!
> 
> *elsie*, fabulous holiday outfit!


 


BellaShoes said:


> Oh* Elsie*! Love the chanel jacket!


 


beagly911 said:


> Fabulous Elsie, the Chanel is awesome!


 

Thank you all!


----------



## Elsie87

beagly911 said:


> Outfit to go see MIL on Christmas day.
> 
> Sweater: Classiques Entier
> Jeans: No name skinny jeans ($16 find at TJMaxx- they're soft as butter!)
> CL's: Black patent Peniche


 
Very pretty! The colour of that sweater looks fab on you!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.


 
How amazing are you? Stunning!



kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia


 
Oooh, very cute! Totally something I would wear!


----------



## samina

kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia



Kham- fab outfit living the magenta Declics x


----------



## Elsie87

Esoteri booties again:

















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## sammix3

Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



You look fab babe!


----------



## sammix3

Pretty!



kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia


----------



## r6girl2005

Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!

Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.


----------



## AEGIS

very nice ladies



Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!





kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Love this.  Pink CLs are the perfect addition to any casual outfit!



r6girl2005 said:


> Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!
> 
> Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't posted in ages....  But, you ladies are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> *Naked* - you crack me up and look so comfy in your cashmere snuggie
> 
> outfit from one of my client's holiday party.
> 
> J. Crew Blythe blouse
> DVF Metallic Bolo
> Wolford tights
> CL BiBi



you look so pretty! holiday parties are so fun 



jenaywins said:


> Care boots at my parents' house. On our way to the city.



those look great on you!



megt10 said:


> Lol, thank you Beagly. Ok, I wore this to the mall yesterday. The dress is DVF, I know shocker. The jacket is Balenciaga. The boots just arrived from the NAP sale the night before. The Mervillon are super comfortable.



i always want my boots to fit me like that lol w/ some room but my calves take up allll the space! lol you look awesome as usual!



jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!



i hope you don't hate being called adorable because you totally are! cutest outfit ever!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps



I love those-been waiting for you to post outfit pics w/ them lol! thank you!



Elsie87 said:


> *Merry Christmas everyone!* :xtree:
> 
> 
> Oxblood glitter VPs + H croc on Christmas Eve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



you're killin them-your curves were made for those jeans



LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.



love your chinchilla! and everything else of course!



kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia



beautiful smile! and shoes of course! I need to try out a pair of new declics-comfortable?


----------



## aoqtpi

kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia



Fab outfit! Love the Declics!


----------



## aoqtpi

r6girl2005 said:


> Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!
> 
> Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.



Loooooovvvveeee the Biancas in this colour! You look great!


----------



## aoqtpi

Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Your outfits are always so much fun! You really take the time to choose pieces that work well together! Thanks for sharing


----------



## 9distelle

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.


How do you find in LPs strass in long time wearing?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!
> 
> Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.



Cute doggie! 

Love your casual look! I think I will copy your look tomorrow with my hot pink biancas


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.



Wow, wow, wow, wow!


----------



## AEGIS

those shoes are so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!



r6girl2005 said:


> Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!
> 
> Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Piros + Chanel jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Gorgeous outfit Elsie. Love how you paired it with the Balenciaga.


----------



## megt10

kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia


 So cute. Love the pop of color in the shoes with your outfit.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Outfit to go see MIL on Christmas day.
> 
> Sweater: Classiques Entier
> Jeans: No name skinny jeans ($16 find at TJMaxx- they're soft as butter!)
> CL's: Black patent Peniche


 Ok, you look fabulous Beagly! I should have bought those shoes but spent a :shame: amount yesterday shopping.For now I will just have to lust after your shoes .


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.


 Wow LG stunning is an understatement. Perfection should cover it!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

beagly911 said:


> Outfit to go see MIL on Christmas day.
> 
> Sweater: Classiques Entier
> Jeans: No name skinny jeans ($16 find at TJMaxx- they're soft as butter!)
> CL's: Black patent Peniche


 
You look cute! love your CL!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Totally adorable outfit Elsie. I love your style.


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.


 
Lawed! 
Girl Im picking myself up off the floor - Im loving your ritzy look hun to def!!!
Chinchilla / Hermes / Chanel / CLs....
You shut it down!


----------



## megt10

r6girl2005 said:


> Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!
> 
> Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.


 Gorgeous shoes and your pup is so cute.


----------



## heiress-ox

r6girl2005 said:


> Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!
> 
> Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.


The colour of those Biancas are such  great pop, you look great!



kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia


LOVE this look, and the way you used the colour! I also love your lipstick too, what colour is it if you don't mind me asking?



LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.



You are always killing it, *J*  This is just beyond... too fabulous I love it!


----------



## heychar

r6girl2005 said:


> Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!
> 
> Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.



Larrrrv them on you!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Very pretty! The colour of that sweater looks fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> How amazing are you? Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, very cute! Totally something I would wear!


Thank you Elsie!



megt10 said:


> Ok, you look fabulous Beagly! I should have bought those shoes but spent a :shame: amount yesterday shopping.For now I will just have to lust after your shoes .


Haha, thanks meg, I'll make sure I wear them a lot and take pics so you lust after them! 



PANACHE COUTURE said:


> You look cute! love your CL!


Thank PANACHE, never thought I could wear a 140 but they are really comfy!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Lol, thank you Beagly. Ok, I wore this to the mall yesterday. The dress is DVF, I know shocker. The jacket is Balenciaga. The boots just arrived from the NAP sale the night before. The Mervillon are super comfortable.


 
I love these boots *meg*!!!
They're so gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thank you Elsie!
> 
> 
> Haha, thanks meg, I'll make sure I wear them a lot and take pics so you lust after them!
> 
> 
> Thank PANACHE, never thought I could wear a 140 but they are really comfy!



You do that miss Beagly sooner or latter I will lose what little self control I have and buy them. Seriously, I love everything about that shoe and the way it looks on you.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I love these boots *meg*!!!
> They're so gorgeous on you!!!



Thank you so much Stilly. I am so glad I got them they really are comfortable and on sale igot the Vicky Botta too on sale in a cranberry color that I haven't worn or posted yet. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:


> Fah-bu-lous!!  After seeing you and LG I feel so underdressed and frumpy in my jeans and sweater!!!  I'm going to have to step up my selections!!



You look great in your outfit! Thank you!



Elsie87 said:


> Oooh, very cute! Totally something I would wear!


Thanks 



samina said:


> Kham- fab outfit living the magenta Declics x


Thank you! I love them!



AEGIS said:


> very nice ladies


Thanks Aegis



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> beautiful smile! and shoes of course! I need to try out a pair of new declics-comfortable?


Thank you!! . I think the they are one of my faves. They are comfy to me, compared to the others.



aoqtpi said:


> Fab outfit! Love the Declics!


Thank you!



megt10 said:


> So cute. Love the pop of color in the shoes with your outfit.


Thanks. This pop of color thing is new to me, but I love



sammix3 said:


> Pretty!


Thanks.


----------



## kham

heiress-ox said:


> LOVE this look, and the way you used the colour! I also love your lipstick too, what colour is it if you don't mind me asking?



Thanks! I'm wearing MAC Pro Longwear Lipglass in "Full Speed Ahead" :kiss:


----------



## akillian24

I just have to pop in: I've made my way back to page 400 over the last several days and am in awe of everyone's style.... particularly how so many of you make such an array of colors, heels, etc work with so many different looks I wouldn't have expected to work.  LOVE!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, this thread moves QUICK! 

*LamborghiniGirl*, unbelievable! You just shut it down! :worthy:

*r6girl*, love the hot pink biancas...

*kham*, omg I love it, your lips match your shoes!!!!


----------



## kham

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies, this thread moves QUICK!
> 
> *LamborghiniGirl*, unbelievable! You just shut it down! :worthy:
> 
> *r6girl*, love the hot pink biancas...
> 
> *kham*, omg I love it, your lips match your shoes!!!!



Thanks Bella!!! :kiss:


----------



## AEGIS

BellaShoes said:


> *kham*, omg I love it, your lips match your shoes!!!!





kham said:


> Thanks Bella!!! :kiss:




oh i didnt notice that! super cute!


----------



## Elsie87

sammix3 said:


> You look fab babe!


 


AEGIS said:


> very nice ladies


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> you look so pretty! holiday parties are so fun
> 
> those look great on you!
> 
> i always want my boots to fit me like that lol w/ some room but my calves take up allll the space! lol you look awesome as usual!
> 
> i hope you don't hate being called adorable because you totally are! cutest outfit ever!
> 
> 
> I love those-been waiting for you to post outfit pics w/ them lol! thank you!
> 
> you're killin them-your curves were made for those jeans
> 
> love your chinchilla! and everything else of course!
> 
> beautiful smile! and shoes of course! I need to try out a pair of new declics-comfortable?


 


aoqtpi said:


> Your outfits are always so much fun! You really take the time to choose pieces that work well together! Thanks for sharing


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit Elsie. Love how you paired it with the Balenciaga.


 


megt10 said:


> Totally adorable outfit Elsie. I love your style.


 
Thank you, ladies!


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you ladies! 



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Love this. Pink CLs are the perfect addition to any casual outfit!


 


aoqtpi said:


> Loooooovvvveeee the Biancas in this colour! You look great!


 
I must see pictures then!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Cute doggie!
> 
> Love your casual look! I think I will copy your look tomorrow with my hot pink biancas


 


AEGIS said:


> those shoes are so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
She's my dad's dog and a little sh*t. She's so full of **** and vinegar I'm surprised she sat still long enough to get a picture. 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous shoes and your pup is so cute.


 


heiress-ox said:


> The colour of those Biancas are such great pop, you look great![\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> heychar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larrrrv them on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, this thread moves QUICK!
> 
> *r6girl*, love the hot pink biancas...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> Girl you're out of control hot!!



thanks love. nothing compared to you though!



AEGIS said:


> if im ever in downtown boston at night--i will be able to spot you a mile away
> i feel like a i need a fur to deal with the wind here!



haha!! i hope that happens soon 



Elsie87 said:


> How amazing are you? Stunning!



Thanks Elsie! You are so sweet.



r6girl2005 said:


> Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!
> 
> Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.



Thank you!! But your Biancas.... stunning!!!!!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> love your chinchilla! and everything else of course!



thank you!!


9distelle said:


> How do you find in LPs strass in long time wearing?



if find them comfy! i ran around NYC all yesterday in them, in the rain! but then again, i find all my CL's very comfortable. 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow, wow, wow, wow!



thanks babe


----------



## Flip88

OMG !!!!! This outfit is INCREDIBLE!!!!

I love the CL,s, the bag and the chinchilla. In fact I LOVE that chinchilla! Beautiful. 




			
				LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

megt10 said:


> Wow LG stunning is an understatement. Perfection should cover it!



*meg* you are too sweet! did you have a nice hanukkah? misto and i lit the candles every night 



PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Lawed!
> Girl Im picking myself up off the floor - Im loving your ritzy look hun to def!!!
> Chinchilla / Hermes / Chanel / CLs....
> You shut it down!



Thank you!!! Call me crazy but i find a chinchilla coat incredibly practical. It keeps you super warm, it is super soft for misto to sleep on... multi-use!



heiress-ox said:


> You are always killing it, *J*  This is just beyond... too fabulous I love it!




*heiress* thank you so much!!! you are the sweetest. i miss chatting with you on here!



BellaShoes said:


> Ladies, this thread moves QUICK!
> 
> *LamborghiniGirl*, unbelievable! You just shut it down! :worthy:



Thanks *Bella*! you are so nice to say that


----------



## jenayb

My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.



SO hot!! and amazingly unique. Love this outfit, you look lovely


----------



## AEGIS

such an awesome everyday pop! 



jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.


----------



## phiphi

i am so behind - apologies if i missed anyone!!




jenaywins said:


> Same outfit but later in the night and this time with my BFF wearing Eugotina.



aww you two look amazing! 



jeshika said:


> Pigalle Python Carnival's First Day Out!



jeshika - that's such a great outfit. love the pairing. 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Yesterday I wore my glittered lady peeps



beautiful!



Elsie87 said:


> *Merry Christmas everyone!* :xtree:
> 
> Oxblood glitter VPs + H croc on Christmas Eve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!





qiuqiuimg said:


> lisse 100mm suede bootie
> 20 week pregnant yet i refuse to give up heels. kinda guilty...



you look fantastic qiu! i wore heels during my pregnancies at the beginning too! just be careful with your centre of gravity! 



Elsie87 said:


> Piros + Chanel jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



loving your outfits elsie! you look so chic.



beagly911 said:


> Outfit to go see MIL on Christmas day.
> 
> Sweater: Classiques Entier
> Jeans: No name skinny jeans ($16 find at TJMaxx- they're soft as butter!)
> CL's: Black patent Peniche



very cute, beagly!!! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.



hermes, chanel, CL - amazing combo! very lush look, lamborghinigirl!



kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia



oh, i love this! the coat is great too!



r6girl2005 said:


> Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!
> 
> Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.



great pop of colour R6!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.



You look fantastic!


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *meg* you are too sweet! did you have a nice hanukkah? misto and i lit the candles every night
> 
> Yes, I had a great hanukkah. We still have presents to open, lol. We were too tired after shopping at SCP for 12 hours so tonight we are going to finish up.
> 
> Thank you!!! Call me crazy but i find a chinchilla coat incredibly practical. It keeps you super warm, it is super soft for misto to sleep on... multi-use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *heiress* thank you so much!!! you are the sweetest. i miss chatting with you on here!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Bella*! you are so nice to say that


 
  Yes, I had a great hanukkah. We still have presents to open, lol. We were too tired after shopping at SCP for 12 hours so tonight we are going to finish up. 


jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.


 Love, love, love!


----------



## megt10

Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Piros + Chanel jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Very cute!



beagly911 said:


> Outfit to go see MIL on Christmas day.
> 
> Sweater: Classiques Entier
> Jeans: No name skinny jeans ($16 find at TJMaxx- they're soft as butter!)
> CL's: Black patent Peniche


 
What a nice, stylish look, C.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.


 
Wow! Sparkly shoes & an amazing coat.



kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia


 
I love this outift.



Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Very cute. Love your blouse.


----------



## BattyBugs

r6girl2005 said:


> Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!
> 
> Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.


 I love the pop of pink with your outfit.



jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.


 
They are very cute on, Jenay. Love the outfit.



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.


 
This is such a great outfit, Meg.


----------



## Emma4790

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.



You look fab as always, doll!!!
Those boots are HOT!


----------



## Emma4790

kham said:


> Heading out to dinner with the hubby
> 
> Coat: Joe's Jeans
> Shirt: Fre People
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: New Declic 120 in Fuchsia



WOO HOO! You look hott!! Tres chic!


----------



## Emma4790

beagly911 said:


> Outfit to go see MIL on Christmas day.
> 
> Sweater: Classiques Entier
> Jeans: No name skinny jeans ($16 find at TJMaxx- they're soft as butter!)
> CL's: Black patent Peniche



So chic, classic and elegant!


----------



## Emma4790

LamborghiniGirl said:


> out last night!
> 
> peach strass lady peeps. these are seriously some of my favorites, in the top 3 for sure. chanel python bag, hermes bracelets and a chinchilla coat.



Girl!!! You are as of now my official style icon! You never fail to impress! And that bag just blows my mind


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.


 
Love the outfits *meg*!!!
The red boots are amazing!!!


----------



## Jönathan

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.



Meg, great outfit!

Love the jacket!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.




effortless


----------



## kham

Emma4790 said:


> WOO HOO! You look hott!! Tres chic!



Thank you!!!


----------



## jenayb

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.



You are an absolute vision per usual.


----------



## kham

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.



I Love this outfit!!


----------



## YaYa3

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I finally bought one of those long sweaters people seemed to be wearing around. So comfy! Like a work appropriate snuggie!!
> 
> Cashmere (snuggie) hehe
> Jcrew T
> H Belt
> William Rast jeans
> Tortoise Patent Ron Rons
> 
> First post from iPhone with a photo. :/
> Ignore the tights and plastic in the background ... I was in a hurry
> 
> View attachment 1547904



*naked,* you have changed so much since i first 'met' you.  i remember your blond, short hair so well, but i think i'm really loving your hair now.  i can't believe how long it is now.  you look fabulous!


----------



## anniethecat

jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.


 
Those look so much better thsn the stock pics! Great outfit!


----------



## anniethecat

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.


 
Lovely as usual Meg!  I love that dress.


----------



## r6girl2005

Jenay, those are fierce! You rock them! 



jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.



You have such a beautiful smile Meg 



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.



These look really cool J'enay!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.



These boots are hot! Loving the H pairing as well.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

YaYa3 said:


> *naked,* you have changed so much since i first 'met' you.  i remember your blond, short hair so well, but i think i'm really loving your hair now.  i can't believe how long it is now.  you look fabulous!



hi *yaya!!* I've missed seeing you around these parts!! I hope you had a wonderful holiday with your family.  

Thank you for the sweet comments. As much as I liked the platinum blonde I much prefer being a brunette (never thought I'd say that!)


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.



these are so cute on you, *jenay*!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> I love the pop of pink with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> They are very cute on, Jenay. Love the outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great outfit, Meg.


 
Batty, thank you so much.



Emma4790 said:


> You look fab as always, doll!!!
> Those boots are HOT!


Emma, you are always so kind thank you.



stilly said:


> Love the outfits *meg*!!!
> The red boots are amazing!!!


Stilly thank you. I wasn't sure red/cranberry boots were going to be me but I do love them.




			
				Jönathan;20638812 said:
			
		

> Meg, great outfit!
> 
> Love the jacket!


Aw, thanks so much Jonathan. That is one of my favorite jackets.



AEGIS said:


> effortless


 
Thanks Aegis, that is a great compliment. Takes me so long to get that effortless look, lol.



jenaywins said:


> You are an absolute vision per usual.


 You are extremely kind per usual!


anniethecat said:


> Lovely as usual Meg! I love that dress.


 Thanks Annie. It was the first time that I wore it but I really love it as well. I have been having really good luck with Cavalli dresses lately. 


r6girl2005 said:


> Jenay, those are fierce! You rock them!
> 
> 
> 
> You have such a beautiful smile Meg


 Thank you r6, my dentist thanks you as well .


sammix3 said:


> These boots are hot! Loving the H pairing as well.


 Thanks Sammi I really did luck out with them at the NAP sale. They were one of the last things to go so my size was still available when I finally got to the site.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.


Fabulous meg, you look incredible!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.


 


phiphi said:


> i am so behind - apologies if i missed anyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww you two look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> jeshika - that's such a great outfit. love the pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look fantastic qiu! i wore heels during my pregnancies at the beginning too! just be careful with your centre of gravity!
> 
> 
> 
> loving your outfits elsie! you look so chic.
> 
> 
> 
> very cute, beagly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hermes, chanel, CL - amazing combo! very lush look, lamborghinigirl!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, i love this! the coat is great too!
> 
> 
> 
> great pop of colour R6!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice, stylish look, C.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Sparkly shoes & an amazing coat.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this outift.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute. Love your blouse.


 


Emma4790 said:


> So chic, classic and elegant!


 


kham said:


> You look great in your outfit! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love them!
> 
> 
> Thanks Aegis
> 
> 
> Thank you!! . I think the they are one of my faves. They are comfy to me, compared to the others.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks. This pop of color thing is new to me, but I love
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 Thank you all so much ladies!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous meg, you look incredible!


 Thank you Beagly I am still hunting your shoes .


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.



Love everything!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing for the first time my Vicky Botta boots from the NAP sale. The dress is Just Cavalli I think from the same sale or Gilt. The belt is Hermes I just bought it on Monday. My first H purchase. The jacket and bag are Balenciaga.



You are a breath of fresh, fashionable air.  Gorgeous!



jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.



How effing adorable are you?????!!!!!!! I am in love. 



r6girl2005 said:


> Looking good everyone, love the coat *LamborghiniGirl*!
> 
> Wearing my pink biancas this past weekend. Sorry for the yucky cell phone quality.



Great look, sweetie!



Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Always, always perfect.


----------



## cts900

It was 77 sunny degrees in San Diego today!!!!!! In my YoYos for an afternoon movie...


----------



## stilly

I love your outfit *cts*!!!
The YoYos are so beautiful on you!!!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Shopping at Target (didn't find anything).  My sister buys the cutest things at target, but I've rarely had any luck.

Red Eel Ron Rons


----------



## stilly

Here was my outfit from Christmas Day.
Black Kid Pigalles with a Peruvian Connection Dress and Fossil Cardi


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

stilly said:


> Here was my outfit from Christmas Day.
> Black Kid Pigalles with a Peruvian Connection Dress and Fossil Cardi



I love all of your outfits!  We have very similar taste...so you give me great outfit inspiration!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> It was 77 sunny degrees in San Diego today!!!!!! In my YoYos for an afternoon movie...



Happiness looks incredibly good on you, babe.


----------



## stilly

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Shopping at Target (didn't find anything). My sister buys the cutest things at target, but I've rarely had any luck.
> 
> Red Eel Ron Rons


 
*MissMeggiebeth* - You look so amazing shopping in your CLs at Target!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Was in NYC at Horatio. It was my first time at an actual CL boutique, so I had to take a picture!! Wearing my peach strass lady peeps again.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You are a breath of fresh, fashionable air. Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> How effing adorable are you?????!!!!!!! I am in love.
> 
> 
> 
> Great look, sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> Always, always perfect.


 
Thank you CTS.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> It was 77 sunny degrees in San Diego today!!!!!! In my YoYos for an afternoon movie...


 OMG, how cute are you! I love the look and your legs look amazing.


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was in NYC at Horatio. It was my first time at an actual CL boutique, so I had to take a picture!! Wearing my peach strass lady peeps again.


 LG so chic and hot at the same time. I swear I wish I knew how you always pull that off.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Here was my outfit from Christmas Day.
> Black Kid Pigalles with a Peruvian Connection Dress and Fossil Cardi


 I always love your modeling shots Stilly. You not only have flair but legs that inspire me to get off the couch and do some lunges or something like that .


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> It was 77 sunny degrees in San Diego today!!!!!! In my YoYos for an afternoon movie...



C. 

You look lovely! 

What movie did you see?


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> Here was my outfit from Christmas Day.
> Black Kid Pigalles with a Peruvian Connection Dress and Fossil Cardi



Stilly,

So pretty! 

Cute outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was in NYC at Horatio. It was my first time at an actual CL boutique, so I had to take a picture!! Wearing my peach strass lady peeps again.



Great pic! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jönathan

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Shopping at Target (didn't find anything).  My sister buys the cutest things at target, but I've rarely had any luck.
> 
> Red Eel Ron Rons




MissMeggiebeth,


Cute outfit! 

Love the Red Eel Ron Rons! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mzbag

stilly said:


> Here was my outfit from Christmas Day.
> Black Kid Pigalles with a Peruvian Connection Dress and Fossil Cardi


 
Very pretty CL's luv the design ! Your outfit is beautiful too !


----------



## LaydeeHy

Layla76 said:


> First time posting in this thread.
> Dress Ted Baker, Chanel purse, and pretty girls Bianca


You look so fabulous girl! That dress is perfect!


----------



## LaydeeHy

loubout said:


> dress- Emilio Pucci
> shoes- black leather Daffodile



You are WEARING that outfit girl!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> It was 77 sunny degrees in San Diego today!!!!!! In my YoYos for an afternoon movie...


What a great outfit for a movie cts!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Shopping at Target (didn't find anything). My sister buys the cutest things at target, but I've rarely had any luck.
> 
> Red Eel Ron Rons


I never find anything either but you look terrific!



stilly said:


> Here was my outfit from Christmas Day.
> Black Kid Pigalles with a Peruvian Connection Dress and Fossil Cardi


 sitlly you look incredible as usual!


LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was in NYC at Horatio. It was my first time at an actual CL boutique, so I had to take a picture!! Wearing my peach strass lady peeps again.


Looking lovely and stylish as usual!  The LP's look gorgeous!!!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> I love your outfit *cts*!!!
> The YoYos are so beautiful on you!!!





stilly said:


> Here was my outfit from Christmas Day.
> Black Kid Pigalles with a Peruvian Connection Dress and Fossil Cardi



Thank you, stilly.  You look gorgeous. Amazing dress!  



jenaywins said:


> Happiness looks incredibly good on you, babe.



Babe....I just adore you .  



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was in NYC at Horatio. It was my first time at an actual CL boutique, so I had to take a picture!! Wearing my peach strass lady peeps again.



This is a fantastic photo!



megt10 said:


> OMG, how cute are you! I love the look and your legs look amazing.



Thank you, my dear meg. So sweet...




			
				Jönathan;20648216 said:
			
		

> C.
> 
> You look lovely!
> 
> What movie did you see?



Hi friend--thanks! We saw The Descendants.  LOVED it!



beagly911 said:


> What a great outfit for a movie cts!



Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Everybody looks so gorgeous!  

Here's my casual Friday contribution.  Camel patent decolettes.


----------



## cts900

mmmoussighi said:


> Everybody looks so gorgeous!
> 
> Here's my casual Friday contribution.  Camel patent decolettes.



I love camel patent.  You look lovely.


----------



## megt10

mmmoussighi said:


> Everybody looks so gorgeous!
> 
> Here's my casual Friday contribution. Camel patent decolettes.


 Love it. You look great and the shoes are gorgeous. I love it when people post a close up of the shoes. Even though I now own an embarrassing amount of shoes I am still a newbie and learn so much from the close up pics.


----------



## Jönathan

mmmoussighi said:


> Everybody looks so gorgeous!
> 
> Here's my casual Friday contribution.  Camel patent decolettes.



So cute! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## archygirl

Everyone's outfits are gorgeous and Lamborghini Girl, it was great to see you at Horatio! Love that boutique!

 I have a dilemma, need to choose between these three outfits for NYE tomorrow. 
1) CHANEL vintage suit with Pigalle 100 Glitter York
2) Michael Kors bubble dress (black) with Pigalles
3) DvF teal dress with Pigalles

Advice?


----------



## indi3r4

i like the 3rd option


----------



## Dukeprincess

Is it too predictable if I pick the DVF + CL combo?  :giggles:


----------



## CocoB

archygirl said:


> Everyone's outfits are gorgeous and Lamborghini Girl, it was great to see you at Horatio! Love that boutique!
> 
> I have a dilemma, need to choose between these three outfits for NYE tomorrow.
> 1) CHANEL vintage suit with Pigalle 100 Glitter York
> 2) Michael Kors bubble dress (black) with Pigalles
> 3) DvF teal dress with Pigalles
> 
> Advice?



Love the DVF...where are you going/what are you doing?


----------



## CocoB

Playing hooky in harletty boots. I'm so certain that this picture is going to show up sideways, and yet I'm powerless to change it!


----------



## archygirl

CocoB said:


> Love the DVF...where are you going/what are you doing?


 
So far, it seems DvF wins...We are going to dinner at a restaurant near the ocean, that is somewhat dressy but somewhat casual. I was planning to pair the CHANEL jacket with a black cami and black skinny jeans.


----------



## CocoB

archygirl said:


> So far, it seems DvF wins...We are going to dinner at a restaurant near the ocean, that is somewhat dressy but somewhat casual. I was planning to pair the CHANEL jacket with a black cami and black skinny jeans.



That also sounds good, and probably more comfortable.


----------



## AEGIS

these are on my wishlist. love it!!



mmmoussighi said:


> Everybody looks so gorgeous!
> 
> Here's my casual Friday contribution.  Camel patent decolettes.


----------



## AEGIS

archygirl said:


> Everyone's outfits are gorgeous and Lamborghini Girl, it was great to see you at Horatio! Love that boutique!
> 
> I have a dilemma, need to choose between these three outfits for NYE tomorrow.
> 1) CHANEL vintage suit with Pigalle 100 Glitter York
> 2) Michael Kors bubble dress (black) with Pigalles
> 3) DvF teal dress with Pigalles
> 
> Advice?




dvf


----------



## mularice

DVF - do you have / can you take different pics of the DVF. Does it have a little knot/tie detail at the side of the waist? I have something similar in teal called the Leron dress or some such and I love it.. So my vote for DVF may be a little biased!


----------



## samina

Archy - Defo the third option DVF dress


----------



## rdgldy

DVF dress is lovely, but I think the chanel jacket and skinnies would be gorgeous too-depends on what you are in the mood for-more dressy or casual?


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Black kid NP


----------



## Jönathan

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Black kid NP



Super cute! 

NP's are such a timeless classic!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Jönathan;20653974 said:
			
		

> Super cute!
> 
> NP's are such a timeless classic!



Thank you!  And they're so comfortable - I just spent 2 1/2 hours shopping and my feet still feel great!


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> DVF dress is lovely, but I think the chanel jacket and skinnies would be gorgeous too-depends on what you are in the mood for-more dressy or casual?



It will be either DvF or the Chanel with skinny jeans. Will post photos tomorrow!


----------



## archygirl

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Black kid NP



Very nice!


----------



## megt10

CocoB said:


> Playing hooky in harletty boots. I'm so certain that this picture is going to show up sideways, and yet I'm powerless to change it!


 You look Fabulous even sideways! Love the boots as you know.


----------



## megt10

Tonights Shul outfit. I am breaking in my Jolie leopard. The dress is BCBG and the jacket is Balenciaga.


----------



## LaydeeHy

Dukeprincess said:


> *jeshika:* Love your Pigalles!
> 
> *cts:* OMG woman, you are GORGEOUS!  Love the flowy top and all of the accessories.
> 
> *Sis:* WOWZA, hot..hot...HOT!!
> 
> *myminime:* Love the Josefas!
> 
> Wore this for date night with my SO last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress from South Moon Under
> Wolford Hero Tights
> CL Ornirons
> J.Crew Belt
> DVF Gemini Jacket



Duke! That Blazer is FIRE!!!


----------



## Jönathan

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. I am breaking in my Jolie leopard. The dress is BCBG and the jacket is Balenciaga.



Meg, 

Totally hot!


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. I am breaking in my Jolie leopard. The dress is BCBG and the jacket is Balenciaga.



Stunning as always!


----------



## CocoB

megt10 said:


> You look Fabulous even sideways! Love the boots as you know.



Aw, meg....


----------



## kham

I took these a couple of months ago while in Jamaica with the BFF's.

Heading out to enjoy the nightlife 

Dress: Asos
CLs: Volnay 140


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> It was 77 sunny degrees in San Diego today!!!!!! In my YoYos for an afternoon movie...



Casual and stylish, CTS.



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Shopping at Target (didn't find anything).  My sister buys the cutest things at target, but I've rarely had any luck.
> 
> Red Eel Ron Rons



Cute outfit!



stilly said:


> Here was my outfit from Christmas Day.
> Black Kid Pigalles with a Peruvian Connection Dress and Fossil Cardi



Very nice, Stilly.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was in NYC at Horatio. It was my first time at an actual CL boutique, so I had to take a picture!! Wearing my peach strass lady peeps again.



Such a cute photo, LG.


----------



## BattyBugs

mmmoussighi said:


> Everybody looks so gorgeous!
> 
> Here's my casual Friday contribution.  Camel patent decolettes.



Nice casual look.



archygirl said:


> Everyone's outfits are gorgeous and Lamborghini Girl, it was great to see you at Horatio! Love that boutique!
> 
> I have a dilemma, need to choose between these three outfits for NYE tomorrow.
> 1) CHANEL vintage suit with Pigalle 100 Glitter York
> 2) Michael Kors bubble dress (black) with Pigalles
> 3) DvF teal dress with Pigalles
> 
> Advice?



My vote is for the 3rd one.



CocoB said:


> Playing hooky in harletty boots. I'm so certain that this picture is going to show up sideways, and yet I'm powerless to change it!



Very cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Black kid NP



Very cute!



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. I am breaking in my Jolie leopard. The dress is BCBG and the jacket is Balenciaga.



Very stylish, Meg.


----------



## Dukeprincess

LaydeeHy said:


> Duke! That Blazer is FIRE!!!



Thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. I am breaking in my Jolie leopard. The dress is BCBG and the jacket is Balenciaga.




no dvf?! lol hope you had a great service


----------



## AEGIS

don't hurt 'em now!



kham said:


> I took these a couple of months ago while in Jamaica with the BFF's.
> 
> Heading out to enjoy the nightlife
> 
> Dress: Asos
> CLs: Volnay 140


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons

Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)

Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!


----------



## Dukeprincess

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
> J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)
> 
> Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!



You're so tiny and gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

Everyone looks amazing!
Duke, wowza!!!!!   I adore your wolford tights!
K, the carnivals are lovely!


----------



## rdgldy

My New Year's Eve outfit dry run-Allsaints Brody jeggings, Sweet Pea top, Castellanas in black patent, Lanvin purse.


----------



## cts900

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!



You are TRULY a princess and I adore you.  That is all .


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> My New Year's Eve outfit dry run-Allsaints Brody jeggings, Sweet Pea top, Castellanas in black patent, Lanvin purse.


----------



## megt10

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Black kid NP


 You are gorgeous! Great outfit.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. I am breaking in my Jolie leopard. The dress is BCBG and the jacket is Balenciaga.



You are amazing.


----------



## rdgldy

cts900 said:


>


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


>



I am just saying.....there are NO words.  You are truly my fashion icon.


----------



## cts900

Another casual look for a movie--basically the reverse of my last outfit but this time with black patent graffiti flats from the MOST beautiful tPF angel....


----------



## phiphi

stilly said:


> Here was my outfit from Christmas Day.
> Black Kid Pigalles with a Peruvian Connection Dress and Fossil Cardi



great outfit stilly!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was in NYC at Horatio. It was my first time at an actual CL boutique, so I had to take a picture!! Wearing my peach strass lady peeps again.



aww!!! love the sparkles! 



mmmoussighi said:


> Everybody looks so gorgeous!
> 
> Here's my casual Friday contribution.  Camel patent decolettes.



very nice!



CocoB said:


> Playing hooky in harletty boots. I'm so certain that this picture is going to show up sideways, and yet I'm powerless to change it!



now that's the way to play hookie!



archygirl said:


> It will be either DvF or the Chanel with skinny jeans. Will post photos tomorrow!



can't wait to see what you pick!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Black kid NP



very pretty!



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. I am breaking in my Jolie leopard. The dress is BCBG and the jacket is Balenciaga.



great outfit meg!



kham said:


> I took these a couple of months ago while in Jamaica with the BFF's.
> 
> Heading out to enjoy the nightlife
> 
> Dress: Asos
> CLs: Volnay 140



looking great!!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
> J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)
> 
> Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!



you look stunning!!!!  



rdgldy said:


> My New Year's Eve outfit dry run-Allsaints Brody jeggings, Sweet Pea top, Castellanas in black patent, Lanvin purse.



seriously, L. you ROCK.


----------



## phiphi

cts900 said:


> Another casual look for a movie--basically the reverse of my last outfit but this time with black patent graffiti flats from the MOST beautiful tPF angel....



stunning, dear C!


----------



## CocoB

Thanks phiphi - btw love your blog!



phiphi said:


> great outfit stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> aww!!! love the sparkles!
> 
> 
> 
> very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> now that's the way to play hookie!
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see what you pick!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit meg!
> 
> 
> 
> looking great!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look stunning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, L. you ROCK.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> My New Year's Eve outfit dry run-Allsaints Brody jeggings, Sweet Pea top, Castellanas in black patent, Lanvin purse.



I want to be you someday. 



cts900 said:


> Another casual look for a movie--basically the reverse of my last outfit but this time with black patent graffiti flats from the MOST beautiful tPF angel....



Love your casual look!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Another casual look for a movie--basically the reverse of my last outfit but this time with black patent graffiti flats from the MOST beautiful tPF angel....



C.
Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
> J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)
> 
> Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!



So cute!! 

Love the entire look!

The color on the Ann Taylor sweater is gorgeous!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Anthracite eel lady peep

Late afternoon outfit change for shoe shopping and dinner (because my husband thought it would be difficult for me to try on shoes in a short skirt).


----------



## Jönathan

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite eel lady peep
> 
> Late afternoon outfit change for shoe shopping and dinner (because my husband thought it would be difficult for me to try on shoes in a short skirt).



Cute pic!

Another great shoe. You so need to start a collection thread!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite eel lady peep
> 
> Late afternoon outfit change for shoe shopping and dinner (because my husband thought it would be difficult for me to try on shoes in a short skirt).



Love this. You always looks so put together. And how astute of your husband haha


----------



## megt10

archygirl said:


> Everyone's outfits are gorgeous and Lamborghini Girl, it was great to see you at Horatio! Love that boutique!
> 
> I have a dilemma, need to choose between these three outfits for NYE tomorrow.
> 1) CHANEL vintage suit with Pigalle 100 Glitter York
> 2) Michael Kors bubble dress (black) with Pigalles
> 3) DvF teal dress with Pigalles
> 
> Advice?


 They are all gorgeous but have to go with DVF.


----------



## chanel*liz

archygirl said:
			
		

> Everyone's outfits are gorgeous and Lamborghini Girl, it was great to see you at Horatio! Love that boutique!
> 
> I have a dilemma, need to choose between these three outfits for NYE tomorrow.
> 1) CHANEL vintage suit with Pigalle 100 Glitter York
> 2) Michael Kors bubble dress (black) with Pigalles
> 3) DvF teal dress with Pigalles
> 
> Advice?



Wow I'm loving the Chanel suit!!


----------



## megt10

Jönathan;20654141 said:
			
		

> Meg,
> 
> Totally hot!


 
Thank you so much Jonathan. You are very sweet.


chanel*liz said:


> Stunning as always!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Very stylish, Meg.


 


AEGIS said:


> no dvf?! lol hope you had a great service


 
Aegis, I know . It was quite warm this afternoon so I needed something short sleeved. I also really wanted to wear the Jolie shoes and most of my DVF dresses have some sort of print that really didn't work with the shoes. Next week .



cts900 said:


> You are amazing.


 


phiphi said:


> great outfit stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> aww!!! love the sparkles!
> 
> 
> 
> very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> now that's the way to play hookie!
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see what you pick!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit meg!
> 
> 
> 
> looking great!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look stunning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, L. you ROCK.


 Ladies you are all very kind and I thank you. Sorry for the huge pics not sure why that is happening .


----------



## megt10

kham said:


> I took these a couple of months ago while in Jamaica with the BFF's.
> 
> Heading out to enjoy the nightlife
> 
> Dress: Asos
> CLs: Volnay 140


 Wow, totally hot look.


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
> J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)
> 
> Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!


 You look perfect! Love everything about your outfit.


rdgldy said:


> My New Year's Eve outfit dry run-Allsaints Brody jeggings, Sweet Pea top, Castellanas in black patent, Lanvin purse.


Awesome look. Have fun tomorrow night.



cts900 said:


> Another casual look for a movie--basically the reverse of my last outfit but this time with black patent graffiti flats from the MOST beautiful tPF angel....


So cute once again. I love those flats. Are they comfortable?



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite eel lady peep
> 
> Late afternoon outfit change for shoe shopping and dinner (because my husband thought it would be difficult for me to try on shoes in a short skirt).


 Smart man. You look great once again.


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
> J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)
> 
> Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!



WOWSA naked! Looking fab (as usual!)


----------



## CocoB

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
> J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)
> 
> Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!



Those carnival pythons are fantastic on you.


----------



## cts900

BattyBugs said:


> Casual and stylish, CTS.



Thank you, dear Bat!  



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. I am breaking in my Jolie leopard. The dress is BCBG and the jacket is Balenciaga.



Could you be any more vibrant!  Your smile lights up every photo with such warmth and grace.



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
> J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)
> 
> Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!



I think your hair looks great and the color of your sweater is beyond gorgeous!



phiphi said:


> stunning, dear C!



Thank you, my sweetest P!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Love your casual look!



Thank you so much!




			
				Jönathan;20655502 said:
			
		

> C.
> Simply gorgeous!



Always so kind, my friend.  Thank you!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite eel lady peep
> 
> Late afternoon outfit change for shoe shopping and dinner (because my husband thought it would be difficult for me to try on shoes in a short skirt).



You look wonderful again.



megt10 said:


> So cute once again. I love those flats. Are they comfortable?



Thanks, hun.  I find my CL flats immensely comfy but only after a looooooong break in period.  These were lovingly used so they were good upon receipt but my other ballerinettes caused me many blisters (the only CLs that have ever blistered me) before they shaped to my foot.


----------



## ikaesmallz

rdgldy said:


> My New Year's Eve outfit dry run-Allsaints Brody jeggings, Sweet Pea top, Castellanas in black patent, Lanvin purse.



*L* I love the castillanas!! You are so lucky to have found them in diff colors!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
> J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)
> 
> Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!



*naked* I really love the carnival VPs! Must be so comfy!!



cts900 said:


> Another casual look for a movie--basically the reverse of my last outfit but this time with black patent graffiti flats from the MOST beautiful tPF angel....



Love this casual look!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite eel lady peep
> 
> Late afternoon outfit change for shoe shopping and dinner (because my husband thought it would be difficult for me to try on shoes in a short skirt).



omggg shopping in LPs, I'd die! lol You look great!


----------



## kham

AEGIS said:


> don't hurt 'em now!





phiphi said:


> looking great!!





megt10 said:


> Wow, totally hot look.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. I am breaking in my Jolie leopard. The dress is BCBG and the jacket is Balenciaga.



Looking great!! Those leopard shoes are 
Btw, love your bathroom


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Was in NYC at Horatio. It was my first time at an actual CL boutique, so I had to take a picture!! Wearing my peach strass lady peeps again.



Love this pic 

 your coat, your bag, your superfab shoes, inside CL boutique ... Everything is perfect


----------



## beagly911

WOW, I take a couple of days off and I get so far behind!  Sorry for the general shout out -- everyone looks lovely!!  archygirl either the DVF or the Chanel with the jeans - but I'm a sucker for red so I say the Chanel!


----------



## cts900

ikaesmallz said:


> Love this casual look!



Thank you, babe!  Sooooooooo lovely to "see" you!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Another casual look for a movie--basically the reverse of my last outfit but this time with black patent graffiti flats from the MOST beautiful tPF angel....



Love this. Love love love.


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> I always love your modeling shots Stilly. You not only have flair but legs that inspire me to get off the couch and do some lunges or something like that .


 



			
				Jönathan;20648223 said:
			
		

> Stilly,
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> Cute outfit!


 


mzbag said:


> Very pretty CL's luv the design ! Your outfit is beautiful too !


 


beagly911 said:


> What a great outfit for a movie cts!
> 
> 
> I never find anything either but you look terrific!
> 
> 
> sitlly you look incredible as usual!
> 
> Looking lovely and stylish as usual! The LP's look gorgeous!!!


 


cts900 said:


> Thank you, stilly. You look gorgeous. Amazing dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Babe....I just adore you .
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fantastic photo!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my dear meg. So sweet...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friend--thanks! We saw The Descendants. LOVED it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweetie.


 


BattyBugs said:


> Casual and stylish, CTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, Stilly.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute photo, LG.


 

Thanks so much *megt, Jonathan, beagly, cts* and *Batty*!!!


----------



## stilly

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Black kid NP


 
You look amazing in everything *MissMeggiebeth*!!!


----------



## stilly

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
> J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)
> 
> Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!


 
Such a cute, casual outfit *naked*!!!
I love it!!!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Love this. Love love love.


----------



## stilly

I decided to wear the Titis today for a quick shopping trip.
I haven't worn these much but they're really comfortable.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

stilly said:
			
		

> I decided to wear the Titis today for a quick shopping trip.
> I haven't worn these much but they're really comfortable.



I'm so jealous of your beautiful legs!


----------



## rdgldy

cts900 said:


> I am just saying.....there are NO words.  You are truly my fashion icon.


You are so good for my ego!!  I think we both love Anthropologie and have similar tastes!!!



cts900 said:


> Another casual look for a movie--basically the reverse of my last outfit but this time with black patent graffiti flats from the MOST beautiful tPF angel....


wonderful look-the graffitis are one of my favorites!  I'd love a pair of flats.

(QUOTE) seriously, L. you ROCK.
thank you, Phi!!!! xoxo.


----------



## rdgldy

Tried using the multi-quote with limited success.  To all those I didn't get to thank,
*meg,* ,
*kara,* I wish I was you at your age-you are so wise and grounded, and gorgeous!
*ikaesmallz,* I feel very fortunate to have found several pair of my absolute favorite shoes!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Thank you, dear Bat!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you be any more vibrant! Your smile lights up every photo with such warmth and grace.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your hair looks great and the color of your sweater is beyond gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my sweetest P!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Always so kind, my friend. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You look wonderful again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, hun. I find my CL flats immensely comfy but only after a looooooong break in period. These were lovingly used so they were good upon receipt but my other ballerinettes caused me many blisters (the only CLs that have ever blistered me) before they shaped to my foot.


 Thanks so much C. You really are the nicest person on this forum.


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Looking great!! Those leopard shoes are
> Btw, love your bathroom


 Thank you Crisped. I am loving just about anything leopard at the moment. These shoes are great. They have a low enough heel to be really walkable and comfortable. I love my bathroom too. Aside from my closet it is one of my favorite rooms. We just finished almost 3 years of renovations and we made the house exactly what we wanted.


stilly said:


> I decided to wear the Titis today for a quick shopping trip.
> I haven't worn these much but they're really comfortable.


 Stilly, what can I say except you look fantastic and I am going to get up from the computer and do some lunges


----------



## heiress-ox

Haven't posted here in a while & not sure if I'll get a chance to get a decent action shot of me in it, but here's what I plan to wear for NYE (make-up included): .. Sometimes I like to lay out my outfit & take pics beforehand, my sister called me crazy!







Have a great & safe time tonight ladies & here's to 2012


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> I decided to wear the Titis today for a quick shopping trip.
> I haven't worn these much but they're really comfortable.



Such a cute outfit! The Titis look stunning on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> Another casual look for a movie--basically the reverse of my last outfit but this time with black patent graffiti flats from the MOST beautiful tPF angel....



Awwww, you look fantastic!!! Even casual is chic with our lovely cts!!!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite eel lady peep
> 
> Late afternoon outfit change for shoe shopping and dinner (because my husband thought it would be difficult for me to try on shoes in a short skirt).



Great pic, love the whole look!



stilly said:


> I decided to wear the Titis today for a quick shopping trip.
> I haven't worn these much but they're really comfortable.



Fab Stilly, as always!


----------



## BellaShoes

kham said:


> I took these a couple of months ago while in Jamaica with the BFF's.
> 
> Heading out to enjoy the nightlife
> 
> Dress: Asos
> CLs: Volnay 140



Hubba hubba!!!! You must have stopped men in their tracks!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
> J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)
> 
> Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!



Gooooorgeous!!!!! 



rdgldy said:


> My New Year's Eve outfit dry run-Allsaints Brody jeggings, Sweet Pea top, Castellanas in black patent, Lanvin purse.



Absolute perfection! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## megt10

heiress-ox said:


> Haven't posted here in a while & not sure if I'll get a chance to get a decent action shot of me in it, but here's what I plan to wear for NYE (make-up included): .. Sometimes I like to lay out my outfit & take pics beforehand, my sister called me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great & safe time tonight ladies & here's to 2012


 Love the whole outfit! I hope you get a chance to post pics wearing it. The color of that dress is just gorgeous. Have fun tonight.


----------



## laleeza

Honest opinions please ladies! I'm feeling very hippy in my planned NYE outfit :cry:
Should I rethink my choice or just go with it??


----------



## megt10

laleeza said:


> Honest opinions please ladies! I'm feeling very hippy in my planned NYE outfit :cry:
> Should I rethink my choice or just go with it??


 It is a cute outfit but I would wear the top with different pants or the pants with a different top. Or you could try belting the top with a medium width belt to take away some of the volume. HTH.


----------



## laleeza

megt10 said:


> It is a cute outfit but I would wear the top with different pants or the pants with a different top. Or you could try belting the top with a medium width belt to take away some of the volume. HTH.



Thanks Meg! I'll try the belt - I can't find any other leggings in the house of course


----------



## RedBottomLover

laleeza said:
			
		

> Honest opinions please ladies! I'm feeling very hippy in my planned NYE outfit :cry:
> Should I rethink my choice or just go with it??



I agree with what Meg said. Maybe you can opt for leggings instead. The top with jeans looks a bit bulky.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

laleeza said:


> Honest opinions please ladies! I'm feeling very hippy in my planned NYE outfit :cry:
> Should I rethink my choice or just go with it??



I agree, better with leggings, but it still looks great!  Where is the top from?  I love it!  And it looks great on you!


----------



## megt10

laleeza said:


> Thanks Meg! I'll try the belt - I can't find any other leggings in the house of course


 If the belt doesn't work try skinny jeans instead of leggings.


----------



## rdgldy

*heiress-ox*, I do the same thing (minus the makeup)!!  Gorgeous outfit.
*bella*, thank you!!
*laleeza,*, I like the top, the jeans and the shoes-maybe try a different belt, slung lower on the hip?


----------



## laleeza

RedBottomLover said:


> I agree with what Meg said. Maybe you can opt for leggings instead. The top with jeans looks a bit bulky.





MissMeggiebeth said:


> I agree, better with leggings, but it still looks great!  Where is the top from?  I love it!  And it looks great on you!





megt10 said:


> If the belt doesn't work try skinny jeans instead of leggings.





rdgldy said:


> *heiress-ox*, I do the same thing (minus the makeup)!!  Gorgeous outfit.
> *bella*, thank you!!
> *laleeza,*, I like the top, the jeans and the shoes-maybe try a different belt, slung lower on the hip?



Thanks ladies! Belt and skinny jeans didn't really work either. I've determined the top is a bit big - I think the waist should be sitting higher (the top is Parker MissMeggie).
I went with a long black column skirt - it looks a little better. I think I'm just thickening around the middle


----------



## megt10

laleeza said:


> Thanks ladies! Belt and skinny jeans didn't really work either. I've determined the top is a bit big - I think the waist should be sitting higher (the top is Parker MissMeggie).
> I went with a long black column skirt - it looks a little better. I think I'm just thickening around the middle


 Sorry the belt didn't work but the skirt sounds like a good choice. Have fun tonight!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

laleeza said:


> Honest opinions please ladies! I'm feeling very hippy in my planned NYE outfit :cry:
> Should I rethink my choice or just go with it??



They look good together!!! Love them Bibis on you!!! 



stilly said:


> I decided to wear the Titis today for a quick shopping trip.
> I haven't worn these much but they're really comfortable.



They're FABULOUS on you Stilly! You wear everything beautifully, your clothing is always so well put together, your legs are amazing... 



heiress-ox said:


> Haven't posted here in a while & not sure if I'll get a chance to get a decent action shot of me in it, but here's what I plan to wear for NYE (make-up included): .. Sometimes I like to lay out my outfit & take pics beforehand, my sister called me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great & safe time tonight ladies & here's to 2012



Love the blue dress! Beautiful ensemble!



cts900 said:


> Another casual look for a movie--basically the reverse of my last outfit but this time with black patent graffiti flats from the MOST beautiful tPF angel....



Ooooh I like your shirt CTS!!! Who's it by? Hope you had fun at the movies!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite eel lady peep
> 
> Late afternoon outfit change for shoe shopping and dinner (because my husband thought it would be difficult for me to try on shoes in a short skirt).



Cute outfit! The shoes are gorgeous! You wear everything so well!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Anthracite lady peeps.  My faves.


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> You are TRULY a princess and I adore you.  That is all .



Right back at you gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite lady peeps. My faves.


 Great NYE look!!  Hope you had a great night!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I decided to wear the Titis today for a quick shopping trip.
> I haven't worn these much but they're really comfortable.


How you wear Titis to shop I have not idea...I'm still trying to get the right balance with mine, :lolots:



heiress-ox said:


> Haven't posted here in a while & not sure if I'll get a chance to get a decent action shot of me in it, but here's what I plan to wear for NYE (make-up included): .. Sometimes I like to lay out my outfit & take pics beforehand, my sister called me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great & safe time tonight ladies & here's to 2012


You are not crazy I do it every night before work!!  And the combo is TDF!!!  Welcome 2012!



laleeza said:


> Honest opinions please ladies! I'm feeling very hippy in my planned NYE outfit :cry:
> Should I rethink my choice or just go with it??


 You look terrific but I do like some of the suggestions...you will look incredible as always!!!


----------



## GSDlover

I love this outfit.  And the hair and makeup too.


----------



## GSDlover

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite lady peeps.  My faves.


Whoops, I accidentally unchecked the "quote message in reply."


----------



## Jönathan

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite lady peeps.  My faves.



Super cute!


----------



## Perfect Day

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> An outfit with the new Carnival Pythons
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater (seriously so comfy and washes up great! Highly recommend)
> J Crew Pants (recommended to me by the ever lovely *P*)
> 
> Sorry for the hair I REALLY need to color it but I haven't been able to, next weekend hopefully!



Those pythons ............


----------



## Elsie87

Wore my Lillians on NYE:











More pics and details in my blog! 


*Happy New Year everyone!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite lady peeps.  My faves.



Love this look


----------



## Nadin22

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite lady peeps.  My faves.



You look very beautiful!

Happy New Year to everybody!!!


----------



## phiphi

stilly said:


> I decided to wear the Titis today for a quick shopping trip.
> I haven't worn these much but they're really comfortable.



so pretty, stilly!



heiress-ox said:


> Haven't posted here in a while & not sure if I'll get a chance to get a decent action shot of me in it, but here's what I plan to wear for NYE (make-up included): .. Sometimes I like to lay out my outfit & take pics beforehand, my sister called me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great & safe time tonight ladies & here's to 2012



that's super cool! (nothing wrong with laying out the outfit first either!! lol) hope you had a great time. 



laleeza said:


> Honest opinions please ladies! I'm feeling very hippy in my planned NYE outfit :cry:
> Should I rethink my choice or just go with it??



late to the voting, but the black column skirt you described sounds really pretty! hope you post a pic!!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite lady peeps.  My faves.



gorgeous, missmeggiebeth! 



Elsie87 said:


> Wore my Lillians on NYE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!
> 
> *Happy New Year everyone!*



what a beautiful look, elsie!! 

happy new year to everyone!!  maiden voyage of the amethyste HPs last night. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## shockboogie

Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*


----------



## shockboogie

phiphi said:


> so pretty, stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> that's super cool! (nothing wrong with laying out the outfit first either!! lol) hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> late to the voting, but the black column skirt you described sounds really pretty! hope you post a pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, missmeggiebeth!
> 
> 
> 
> what a beautiful look, elsie!!
> 
> happy new year to everyone!!  maiden voyage of the amethyste HPs last night. thanks for letting me share!




Love your outfit especially your *AMETHYST*!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*MissMeggie*! You look wonderful, pretty hair!

*Elsie*, love love love that leopard dress!!! LOVE!


----------



## BellaShoes

*phiphi*!! You look fabulous!

Holy smokes *shock*!!! Look at those legs!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> I decided to wear the Titis today for a quick shopping trip.
> I haven't worn these much but they're really comfortable.



Your leeeegggggsssss....



rdgldy said:


> You are so good for my ego!!  I think we both love Anthropologie and have similar tastes!!!
> 
> wonderful look-the graffitis are one of my favorites!  I'd love a pair of flats.



The feelings are all around mutual . Happy New Year!   



megt10 said:


> Thanks so much C. You really are the nicest person on this forum.



This is such a generous thing to write!  You have started my new year with such positive energy!  Thank you, meg.



heiress-ox said:


> Haven't posted here in a while & not sure if I'll get a chance to get a decent action shot of me in it, but here's what I plan to wear for NYE (make-up included): .. Sometimes I like to lay out my outfit & take pics beforehand, my sister called me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great & safe time tonight ladies & here's to 2012



I love the colors!



BellaShoes said:


> Awwww, you look fantastic!!! Even casual is chic with our lovely cts!!!



You are precious, Bella. Thank you so much.  



laleeza said:


> Honest opinions please ladies! I'm feeling very hippy in my planned NYE outfit :cry:
> Should I rethink my choice or just go with it??



I thought it was lovely.  The skirt sounds like the right decision.   



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ooooh I like your shirt CTS!!! Who's it by? Hope you had fun at the movies!



Thank you, sweetie.  I saw two movies in two days (which I never get to do anymore) and they were both fantastic.  The blouse is Free People for Anthropologie and is from several seasons ago.  I love how forgiving it is!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite lady peeps.  My faves.



Your dress and your smile are so perfectly sparkly for NYE!


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my Lillians on NYE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year everyone!*



You are ROCKING that look!



phiphi said:


> happy new year to everyone!!  maiden voyage of the amethyste HPs last night. thanks for letting me share!



My goodness gracious, you are beautiful.  I love the cut of your skirt!



shockboogie said:


> Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*



Your photography is gorgeous.  As are you.


----------



## Doglover1610

I apologize for the dark photo, but I'd like to share this photo of me in my black patent YoYo 85 on my way to ring in 2012  I'm wearing a black houndstooth dress from Worthington (JCPenney)


----------



## AEGIS

stilly said:


> I decided to wear the Titis today for a quick shopping trip.
> I haven't worn these much but they're really comfortable.



still where do you live that you can get away with short dresses still? im jealous!



heiress-ox said:


> Haven't posted here in a while & not sure if I'll get a chance to get a decent action shot of me in it, but here's what I plan to wear for NYE (make-up included): .. Sometimes I like to lay out my outfit & take pics beforehand, my sister called me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great & safe time tonight ladies & here's to 2012



looks uber cute. hope you had a grand time!



laleeza said:


> Honest opinions please ladies! I'm feeling very hippy in my planned NYE outfit :cry:
> Should I rethink my choice or just go with it??




hope you found leggings.  outfit is adorable. parker tunic + ostrich bibi's?! exotic + sparkles?! amazhiiiiing.



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite lady peeps.  My faves.



cute! hope you weren't too cold!



phiphi said:


>



i love the detailing on your blouse. it is exquisite!



shockboogie said:


> Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*




lovely!you're so cute! i need a chanel flap the same color as yours [i love pink!] what color is it specifically? thanks!



Doglover1610 said:


> I apologize for the dark photo, but I'd like to share this photo of me in my black patent YoYo 85 on my way to ring in 2012  I'm wearing a black houndstooth dress from Worthington (JCPenney)



hope you had fun on NY!!



Elsie87 said:


> Wore my Lillians on NYE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year everyone!*





hmm leopard


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> so pretty, stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> that's super cool! (nothing wrong with laying out the outfit first either!! lol) hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> late to the voting, but the black column skirt you described sounds really pretty! hope you post a pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, missmeggiebeth!
> 
> 
> 
> what a beautiful look, elsie!!
> 
> happy new year to everyone!!  maiden voyage of the amethyste HPs last night. thanks for letting me share!



phi,

Totally gorgeous!!


----------



## Jönathan

shockboogie said:


> Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*



Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jönathan

Doglover1610 said:


> I apologize for the dark photo, but I'd like to share this photo of me in my black patent YoYo 85 on my way to ring in 2012  I'm wearing a black houndstooth dress from Worthington (JCPenney)



Great outfit! Hope you had fun!


----------



## GrRoxy

shockboogie said:


> Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*



You look gorgeous...!


----------



## cts900

Doglover1610 said:


> I apologize for the dark photo, but I'd like to share this photo of me in my black patent YoYo 85 on my way to ring in 2012  I'm wearing a black houndstooth dress from Worthington (JCPenney)



Wish I could see it better but you look MAH-velous darling!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Everyone looks amazing in their New Year's outfits! Happy 2012, ladies!


----------



## medicbean

phiphi said:


> happy new year to everyone!!  maiden voyage of the amethyste HPs last night. thanks for letting me share!



Very cute - love the top!
xx


----------



## medicbean

shockboogie said:


> Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*





xxxxx


----------



## kham

On my way to bring in the NY with close friends and family

Sweater: Free People
Jeans: H&M
CLs: Flannel Bianca 140

HAPPY 2012!!!


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> so pretty, stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> that's super cool! (nothing wrong with laying out the outfit first either!! lol) hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> late to the voting, but the black column skirt you described sounds really pretty! hope you post a pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, missmeggiebeth!
> 
> 
> 
> what a beautiful look, elsie!!
> 
> happy new year to everyone!!  maiden voyage of the amethyste HPs last night. thanks for letting me share!


 
I love the outfit *phi*!!!
That skirt, top and the HPs look fantastic on you!!


----------



## stilly

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite lady peeps. My faves.


 
You look so gorgeous *MissMegggiebeth*!!!
I love the dress and LPs!!!


----------



## stilly

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I'm so jealous of your beautiful legs!


 


megt10 said:


> Thanks so much C. You really are the nicest person on this forum.
> 
> Thank you Crisped. I am loving just about anything leopard at the moment. These shoes are great. They have a low enough heel to be really walkable and comfortable. I love my bathroom too. Aside from my closet it is one of my favorite rooms. We just finished almost 3 years of renovations and we made the house exactly what we wanted.
> 
> Stilly, what can I say except you look fantastic and I am going to get up from the computer and do some lunges


 



			
				Jönathan;20660634 said:
			
		

> Such a cute outfit! The Titis look stunning on you!


 


BellaShoes said:


> Awwww, you look fantastic!!! Even casual is chic with our lovely cts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic, love the whole look!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab Stilly, as always!


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> They look good together!!! Love them Bibis on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They're FABULOUS on you Stilly! You wear everything beautifully, your clothing is always so well put together, your legs are amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blue dress! Beautiful ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh I like your shirt CTS!!! Who's it by? Hope you had fun at the movies!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit! The shoes are gorgeous! You wear everything so well!


 


beagly911 said:


> How you wear Titis to shop I have not idea...I'm still trying to get the right balance with mine, :lolots:
> 
> You are not crazy I do it every night before work!! And the combo is TDF!!! Welcome 2012!
> 
> 
> You look terrific but I do like some of the suggestions...you will look incredible as always!!!


 


phiphi said:


> so pretty, stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> that's super cool! (nothing wrong with laying out the outfit first either!! lol) hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> late to the voting, but the black column skirt you described sounds really pretty! hope you post a pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, missmeggiebeth!
> 
> 
> 
> what a beautiful look, elsie!!
> 
> happy new year to everyone!!  maiden voyage of the amethyste HPs last night. thanks for letting me share!


 


cts900 said:


> Your leeeegggggsssss....
> 
> 
> 
> The feelings are all around mutual . Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a generous thing to write! You have started my new year with such positive energy! Thank you, meg.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> You are precious, Bella. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was lovely. The skirt sounds like the right decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweetie. I saw two movies in two days (which I never get to do anymore) and they were both fantastic. The blouse is Free People for Anthropologie and is from several seasons ago. I love how forgiving it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Your dress and your smile are so perfectly sparkly for NYE!


 


AEGIS said:


> still where do you live that you can get away with short dresses still? im jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> looks uber cute. hope you had a grand time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you found leggings. outfit is adorable. parker tunic + ostrich bibi's?! exotic + sparkles?! amazhiiiiing.
> 
> 
> 
> cute! hope you weren't too cold!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the detailing on your blouse. it is exquisite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely!you're so cute! i need a chanel flap the same color as yours [i love pink!] what color is it specifically? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> hope you had fun on NY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm leopard


 

Thanks so much *MissMeggiebeth, megt, Jonathan, Bella, CEC.LV4, AEGIS, cts, phi* & *beagly*!!! Just another uneventful shopping trip in my CLs...


----------



## sammix3

Loving both outfits!  I especially like the pic you have of one CL and the chandelier!



shockboogie said:


> Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*


----------



## sammix3

Super cute outfit Phi!



phiphi said:


> so pretty, stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> that's super cool! (nothing wrong with laying out the outfit first either!! lol) hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> late to the voting, but the black column skirt you described sounds really pretty! hope you post a pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, missmeggiebeth!
> 
> 
> 
> what a beautiful look, elsie!!
> 
> happy new year to everyone!!  maiden voyage of the amethyste HPs last night. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sparkle12

New Years brunch outfit - taking my new Sonietta glittered flats out for a stroll


----------



## sparkle12

NYE outfit - my fav pair - straratata glitter mini


----------



## kham

sparkle12 said:


> NYE outfit - my fav pair - straratata glitter mini



Very Nice!! Your shoes


----------



## Dukeprincess

Everyone looks beautiful, *shock, P, kham, sparkle*   (anyone I forgot it was a mistake!)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cts900 said:


> Thank you, sweetie.  I saw two movies in two days (which I never get to do anymore) and they were both fantastic.  The blouse is Free People for Anthropologie and is from several seasons ago.  I love how forgiving it is!



Hmmm I"ll have to look into that brand more, it looks good on you! I love comfy shirts and tunics these days! Probably cuz I'm eating so much during the holidays 
oooh what did you watch??? I wanna see Ides of March... heard it was good... maybe I'll download it (illegally? lol) tonight


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sparkle12 said:


> NYE outfit - my fav pair - straratata glitter mini



your shoes and dress match perfectly


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kham said:


> On my way to bring in the NY with close friends and family
> 
> Sweater: Free People
> Jeans: H&M
> CLs: Flannel Bianca 140
> 
> HAPPY 2012!!!



You have a beautiful smile


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shockboogie said:


> Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*



Everything is just beautiful!!! your chanels...


----------



## kham

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You have a beautiful smile



Thank you so much!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

kham said:


> On my way to bring in the NY with close friends and family
> 
> Sweater: Free People
> Jeans: H&M
> CLs: Flannel Bianca 140
> 
> HAPPY 2012!!!



gorgeous!!! you look so hot in them. I love how the grey stands out from the black outfit, very chic 



sparkle12 said:


> New Years brunch outfit - taking my new Sonietta glittered flats out for a stroll



so cute!! love your bright jeans as well 



sparkle12 said:


> NYE outfit - my fav pair - straratata glitter mini



stunning! i love your dress, the shoes match so nicely. perfect NYE outfit!!


----------



## megt10

sparkle12 said:


> New Years brunch outfit - taking my new Sonietta glittered flats out for a stroll


 


sparkle12 said:


> NYE outfit - my fav pair - straratata glitter mini


 


phiphi said:


> so pretty, stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> that's super cool! (nothing wrong with laying out the outfit first either!! lol) hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> late to the voting, but the black column skirt you described sounds really pretty! hope you post a pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, missmeggiebeth!
> 
> 
> 
> what a beautiful look, elsie!!
> 
> happy new year to everyone!!  maiden voyage of the amethyste HPs last night. thanks for letting me share!


 


shockboogie said:


> Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*


 


Doglover1610 said:


> I apologize for the dark photo, but I'd like to share this photo of me in my black patent YoYo 85 on my way to ring in 2012  I'm wearing a black houndstooth dress from Worthington (JCPenney)


 Ladies you are all gorgeous! I love all the shine and sparkle.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sparkle12 said:


> New Years brunch outfit - taking my new Sonietta glittered flats out for a stroll



I love this outfit! Where did you get your pants?


----------



## Jönathan

sparkle12 said:


> NYE outfit - my fav pair - straratata glitter mini



Very pretty!


----------



## megt10

Today I wore for the first time my new Morphing Booties to the grocery store. I fell in love with these booties when I saw them on Jenay. I have to say I love them so comfy.


----------



## kham

LamborghiniGirl said:


> gorgeous!!! you look so hot in them. I love how the grey stands out from the black outfit, very chic



Thank you LG! And for the record, I just looove your sense of style


----------



## BattyBugs

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Anthracite lady peeps.  My faves.



The LPs look great with your dress.



Elsie87 said:


> Wore my Lillians on NYE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year everyone!*



I like your dress, Elsie.



phiphi said:


> so pretty, stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> that's super cool! (nothing wrong with laying out the outfit first either!! lol) hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> late to the voting, but the black column skirt you described sounds really pretty! hope you post a pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, missmeggiebeth!
> 
> 
> 
> what a beautiful look, elsie!!
> 
> happy new year to everyone!!  maiden voyage of the amethyste HPs last night. thanks for letting me share!



Cute look, shoe twin!


----------



## BattyBugs

shockboogie said:


> Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*



Pretty pairings, Shock.


----------



## BattyBugs

Doglover1610 said:


> I apologize for the dark photo, but I'd like to share this photo of me in my black patent YoYo 85 on my way to ring in 2012  I'm wearing a black houndstooth dress from Worthington (JCPenney)



Cute outfit, Doglover.



kham said:


> On my way to bring in the NY with close friends and family
> 
> Sweater: Free People
> Jeans: H&M
> CLs: Flannel Bianca 140
> 
> HAPPY 2012!!!



I like the way your Bianca look with this outfit.



sparkle12 said:


> New Years brunch outfit - taking my new Sonietta glittered flats out for a stroll



Nice look.



sparkle12 said:


> NYE outfit - my fav pair - straratata glitter mini



The shoes look very pretty.


----------



## BattyBugs

megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my new Morphing Booties to the grocery store. I fell in love with these booties when I saw them on Jenay. I have to say I love them so comfy.



Love this outfit, Meg.


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmmm I"ll have to look into that brand more, it looks good on you! I love comfy shirts and tunics these days! Probably cuz *I'm eating so much during the holidays*
> oooh what did you watch??? I wanna see Ides of March... heard it was good... maybe I'll download it (illegally? lol) tonight



I am right there with you on the holiday eating...uhg...I love dolma-style tops because they conceal quite a bit...

I saw "The Descendants" and "A Dangerous Method" and adored them both.  I was dying to see "Ides of March," too!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my new Morphing Booties to the grocery store. I fell in love with these booties when I saw them on Jenay. I have to say I love them so comfy.



You are exquisite, as per usual.  Love your blouse!  



sparkle12 said:


> NYE outfit - my fav pair - straratata glitter mini





sparkle12 said:


> New Years brunch outfit - taking my new Sonietta glittered flats out for a stroll



Loving all the sparkles...



kham said:


> On my way to bring in the NY with close friends and family
> 
> Sweater: Free People
> Jeans: H&M
> CLs: Flannel Bianca 140
> 
> HAPPY 2012!!!



Smoking hot!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cts900 said:


> I am right there with you on the holiday eating...uhg...I love dolma-style tops because they conceal quite a bit...
> 
> I saw "The Descendants" and "A Dangerous Method" and adored them both.  I was dying to see "*Ides of March*," too!



gonna watch this tonight while eating cookies and chocolate


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> gonna watch this tonight while eating cookies and chocolate



 Let me know how it is!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my new Morphing Booties to the grocery store. I fell in love with these booties when I saw them on Jenay. I have to say I love them so comfy.




are those cords?  i just ordered some cord skinnies in that color.  i love how you paired it...but what else is new? you're fab!


----------



## kham

BattyBugs said:


> I like the way your Bianca look with this outfit.





cts900 said:


> Smoking hot!



Thank you, ladies! The biancas are one of my faves but maaaaan, are they unforgiving. I guess I'll never learn  :giggles:


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my new Morphing Booties to the grocery store. I fell in love with these booties when I saw them on Jenay. I have to say I love them so comfy.


 
Cute CL booties to the grocery store...I love it *meg*!!!


----------



## akillian24

Ok - are Biancas really considered that uncomfortable?  Of the CL's I've tried on (granted, it's been few) I thought they were a bit  more comfy?





kham said:


> Thank you, ladies! The biancas are one of my faves but maaaaan, are they unforgiving. I guess I'll never learn  :giggles:


----------



## stilly

sparkle12 said:


> New Years brunch outfit - taking my new Sonietta glittered flats out for a stroll


 


sparkle12 said:


> NYE outfit - my fav pair - straratata glitter mini


 
I love the outfits and the CLs *sparkle*!!!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## kham

akillian24 said:


> Ok - are Biancas really considered that uncomfortable?  Of the CL's I've tried on (granted, it's been few) I thought they were a bit  more comfy?



They're a bit much for me, for long periods of time, especially after wearing my Platos and Declics. I won't ever stop wearing them though


----------



## mularice

Bit late but this is what I wore last night for NYE - first time outing for my Very Prive Pewter. I felt a bit boring wearing a classic black dress but in truth, I left it late to sort out my outfit.

Excuse my bewbs.. I could only take it this way as DBF is rubbish at taking pics. And he was fussing over his own outfit at the time *rolls eyes* So, please forgive the crappy phone shot.

Hope everyone had a lovely NYE! Happy New Year lovelies!


----------



## archygirl

Everyone looked fabulous! Happy 2012 ladies. My photos are on their way, DHs phone is charging so I need wait to post. Ended up wearing the vintage Chanel with black skinny jeans and the glitter pigalles


----------



## indi3r4

Everyone looked soooooo GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks FABULOUS!!!!!!


Here are a few pics of my NYE outift and probably my last heel wearing night out until after the baby arrives. 

35 weeks; wearing Rachel Pally dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Louis Vuitton epi clutch and MBBs.











me and my fabulous teeny tiny friend in her dafs!


----------



## BellaShoes

You get more stunning with every new day *dezy*, you have been the epitomy of fashion from day 1 thru week 35 and I am certain last night won't be the last night in heels for you, fabulous pregnant fashionista! :sunnies

Did you cut your hair or was it just curly?

hehehehe, your teeny, tiny friend and her daffs are fab!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> You get more stunning with every new day *dezy*, you have been the epitomy of fashion from day 1 thru week 35 and I am certain last night won't be the last night in heels for you, fabulous pregnant fashionista! :sunnies
> 
> Did you cut your hair or was it just curly?
> 
> hehehehe, your teeny, tiny friend and her daffs are fab!


 

awww *Bella *thank you!!! Hair was just left curly for the night


----------



## laleeza

Everyone looks just amazing! You ladies are fabulous!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Love this outfit, Meg.


 
Thanks so much Batty. It was a super casual and relaxing day.



cts900 said:


> You are exquisite, as per usual. Love your blouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the sparkles...
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking hot!


 Thank you C. My DH gave me the blouse for Hanukkah.


AEGIS said:


> are those cords? i just ordered some cord skinnies in that color. i love how you paired it...but what else is new? you're fab!


Thanks Aegis you are so kind. The pants are actually velvet Paige that I just got on sale from Nordstrom. They say that they are leggings on the tag but they really are more like pants with full pockets. They are really comfortable and tts. 


stilly said:


> Cute CL booties to the grocery store...I love it *meg*!!!


 Thanks Stilly, they were perfectly comfortable even for a first wear. I hate grocery shopping so when I grocery shop I shop. I was there for quite awhile.


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Bit late but this is what I wore last night for NYE - first time outing for my Very Prive Pewter. I felt a bit boring wearing a classic black dress but in truth, I left it late to sort out my outfit.
> 
> Excuse my bewbs.. I could only take it this way as DBF is rubbish at taking pics. And he was fussing over his own outfit at the time *rolls eyes* So, please forgive the crappy phone shot.
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely NYE! Happy New Year lovelies!


 That is a gorgeous outfit. Very classy not at all boring. Love it.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> everyone looks FABULOUS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics of my NYE outift and probably my last heel wearing night out until after the baby arrives.
> 
> 35 weeks; wearing Rachel Pally dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Louis Vuitton epi clutch and MBBs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my fabulous teeny tiny friend in her dafs!


 Dezy you are stunning. I am amazed and in awe that you are still able to wear such high heels this far along.


----------



## indi3r4

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> everyone looks FABULOUS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics of my NYE outift and probably my last heel wearing night out until after the baby arrives.
> 
> 35 weeks; wearing Rachel Pally dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Louis Vuitton epi clutch and MBBs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my fabulous teeny tiny friend in her dafs!



like everyone else, I'm in awe that you're still rockin those MBB! and you look stunning and glowing (as always!).


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

I'm not sure about this look on my face...black kid NP.


----------



## megt10

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I'm not sure about this look on my face...black kid NP.


 Super cute outfit, love your coat.


----------



## Jönathan

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I'm not sure about this look on my face...black kid NP.



Very cute pic!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.

strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress











*Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look AMAZING!


----------



## martinaa

kham said:


> On my way to bring in the NY with close friends and family
> 
> Sweater: Free People
> Jeans: H&M
> CLs: Flannel Bianca 140
> 
> HAPPY 2012!!!


  You look graet! Love the outfit!


----------



## martinaa

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*


 
Fabulous! And I love this Prada clutch!


----------



## indi3r4

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I'm not sure about this look on my face...black kid NP.


love the all black outfit! 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*


you're stunning as always!  and in this picture, you remind me of adrienne maloof (RHoBH).


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*



You're gorgeous! Your coat is just amazing!  If I had one of those I would wear it everyday 

Hope you had a nice dinner with your family and a good New Year Eve


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my new Morphing Booties to the grocery store. I fell in love with these booties when I saw them on Jenay. I have to say I love them so comfy.



This is one of my most favorites outfits ! Wow! I love everything! 
If I were your daughter I would take a lot of things from your closet


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sparkle12 said:


> NYE outfit - my fav pair - straratata glitter mini



Nice look!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

shockboogie said:


> Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*



Love your pics  both outfits are lovely. What style are your strass shoes? Declic? love the bright!


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*


 Gorgeous as always LG! Love the shoes on you. What is the name of the dress?


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> This is one of my most favorites outfits ! Wow! I love everything!
> If I were your daughter I would take a lot of things from your closet


 Lol, if you were my daughter I would probably let you.


----------



## archygirl

Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!


----------



## megt10

archygirl said:


> Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!


 Gorgeous, I love the jacket with the shoes. You look beautiful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Beautiful, archy! Love the jacket!


----------



## Nadin22

archygirl said:


> Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!



You look so beautiful!


----------



## Nadin22

sparkle12 said:


> NYE outfit - my fav pair - straratata glitter mini



I love your outfit! You look great!


----------



## Nadin22

kham said:


> On my way to bring in the NY with close friends and family
> 
> Sweater: Free People
> Jeans: H&M
> CLs: Flannel Bianca 140
> 
> HAPPY 2012!!!



You look amazing!


----------



## Flip88

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> Happy New Year all my loubie loves!



If I owned that fur it would literally never be off my back! So chic - as always. A low key NYE is fab sometimes .... just to relax and chill as the old year leaves and a new one comes.


----------



## chanel*liz

archygirl said:


> Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!



So classy & chic!


----------



## chanel*liz

Lady peep in gold baseball


----------



## kham

Nadin22 said:


> You look amazing!





martinaa said:


> You look graet! Love the outfit!



Thank you!!


----------



## anniethecat

Sorry for the general shout out...everyone looks amazing!  Love seeing the NYE outifts.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You look AMAZING!



Thank you so much!



martinaa said:


> Fabulous! And I love this Prada clutch!



Thanks babe! That clutch has been through so much. I can't tell you how much champagne has been sprayed on it LOL! The good thing is it doesn't show any wear.



indi3r4 said:


> you're stunning as always!  and in this picture, you remind me of adrienne maloof (RHoBH).



thank you!! i've never been compared to her before, but i would love to play in her closet any day 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> You're gorgeous! Your coat is just amazing!  If I had one of those I would wear it everyday
> 
> Hope you had a nice dinner with your family and a good New Year Eve



Thank you so much babe!! When I am not wearing this coat it is on my living room floor, it is the only bed Misto wants these days 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous as always LG! Love the shoes on you. What is the name of the dress?



I am not sure of the name of the dress-- I got it a little over a year ago at Neiman Marcus. Do DVF dresses say the name somewhere on them usually? I don't see anything on the tag?



Flip88 said:


> If I owned that fur it would literally never be off my back! So chic - as always. A low key NYE is fab sometimes .... just to relax and chill as the old year leaves and a new one comes.



Thanks Flip!! It was very nice. The past couple years I have partied so hard I haven't remembered much  So this was a welcome change.


----------



## CocoB

archygirl said:


> Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!



Good pick archy - you look fantastic!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

My bedroom just isn't conducive to photography.

Pink (Grenadine, maybe?  I keep forgetting to check the box) Watersnake Altadama


----------



## Prada_Princess

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*



OMG .....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball



She's in pants! You look gorg!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball



Hands down one of my favourite looks you've ever posted.


----------



## icecreamom

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball



Love, Love, Loveeee this outfit!


----------



## icecreamom

MissMeggiebeth said:


> My bedroom just isn't conducive to photography.
> 
> Pink (Grenadine, maybe?  I keep forgetting to check the box) Watersnake Altadama



So Cute! The AD is my favorite 140MM heel ever. They are super comfortable and sexy. I wore mine last week almost everyday


----------



## AEGIS

love that color birkin



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball


----------



## dbeth

My New Years Eve outfit----Herve Leger gold metallic skirt and gold Yokamia's.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous as always.


chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball


----------



## Louboufan

You look gorgeous shockboogie.


shockboogie said:


> Wore Louboutin on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *OF COURSE*


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball


 Totally GORGEOUS Liz! You look great in pants.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*



Stunning! 

All you ladies look fabulous and your collections are out of this world! I only have 3 pairs of CLs but I hope to buy at least 5 pairs this year.


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> My New Years Eve outfit----Herve Leger gold metallic skirt and gold Yokamia's.







MissMeggiebeth said:


> My bedroom just isn't conducive to photography.
> 
> Pink (Grenadine, maybe?  I keep forgetting to check the box) Watersnake Altadama



Really pretty, as usual.  



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball



You look dynamite! 



archygirl said:


> Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!



Juts beautiful.  Perfect. 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress[/B]



Super hot!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here are a few pics of my NYE outift and probably my last heel wearing night out until after the baby arrives.
> 
> 35 weeks; wearing Rachel Pally dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Louis Vuitton epi clutch and MBBs.



You are so impressive.  You look fantastic.  What a year you are about to have, beautiful!!!!!  I like you with curls .


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> My New Years Eve outfit----Herve Leger gold metallic skirt and gold Yokamia's.


 That skirt is super hot and goes so well with the shoes!


----------



## Luv n bags

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball


 
Wow, can't believe you have pants instead of a dress - you look gorgeous with a dress or pants!



archygirl said:


> Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!



Love your jacket - nice pop of color!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> My bedroom just isn't conducive to photography.
> 
> Pink (Grenadine, maybe? I keep forgetting to check the box) Watersnake Altadama


 
So pretty


dbeth said:


> My New Years Eve outfit----Herve Leger gold metallic skirt and gold Yokamia's.


 
Fabulous!


----------



## Jönathan

MissMeggiebeth said:


> My bedroom just isn't conducive to photography.
> 
> Pink (Grenadine, maybe?  I keep forgetting to check the box) Watersnake Altadama



Cute pic!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

megt10 said:


> Dezy you are stunning. I am amazed and in awe that you are still able to wear such high heels this far along.


 
thank you so much meg!



indi3r4 said:


> like everyone else, I'm in awe that you're still rockin those MBB! and you look stunning and glowing (as always!).


Thank you indi, I think this was the last night of heels though!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> I'm not sure about this look on my face...black kid NP.


 
great outift!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*


 
gorgeous!



archygirl said:


> Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!


beautiful!



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball


 
wow I love!



anniethecat said:


> Sorry for the general shout out...everyone looks amazing Love seeing the NYE outifts.


 
thank you!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> My bedroom just isn't conducive to photography.
> 
> Pink (Grenadine, maybe? I keep forgetting to check the box) Watersnake Altadama


 
cute!



dbeth said:


> My New Years Eve outfit----Herve Leger gold metallic skirt and gold Yokamia's.


 
wow hot!!!



cts900 said:


> You are so impressive. You look fantastic. What a year you are about to have, beautiful!!!!! I like you with curls


 
thank you so much honey!


----------



## BellaShoes

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I'm not sure about this look on my face...black kid NP.



Great look, head to toe!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress



Stunning!



archygirl said:


> Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!



YAY!!! The glitter yorks! Fabulous Archy!



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball



Love the lady peeps!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> My bedroom just isn't conducive to photography.
> 
> Pink (Grenadine, maybe?  I keep forgetting to check the box) Watersnake Altadama



I love the Grenadines!



dbeth said:


> My New Years Eve outfit----Herve Leger gold metallic skirt and gold Yokamia's.



Vavavoom!!!  

artyhat:_*Happy New Year to all of our Lovely Ladies of Louboutin!!!*_


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball


 
Love the outfit and the Peeps!!!


----------



## stilly

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*


 
You look gorgeous and I love the Daffs!!!


----------



## stilly

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I'm not sure about this look on my face...black kid NP.


 
You look a little sad here MissMeggie but I love the outfit and NPs!!!


----------



## stilly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> everyone looks FABULOUS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics of my NYE outift and probably my last heel wearing night out until after the baby arrives.
> 
> 35 weeks; wearing Rachel Pally dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Louis Vuitton epi clutch and MBBs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my fabulous teeny tiny friend in her dafs!


 
You're amazing *dezy*!!!
I love that you're rockin' the MBBs at 35 weeks!!!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*



You look amazing J, I love the fur & strass! I'm also in LOVE with your hair I wish mine was that long and full! I'm with you on the low-key family NYE, that was me too this year, hope you had a great new year!




chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball


 this is killer, love the H colour too


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*



you look fab!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> That skirt is super hot and goes so well with the shoes!



Thanks Meg!! It was hard finding a top in my closet since I decided to go out at the last minute. Not my favorite look--- but I do love the skirt! 



tigertrixie said:


> Wow, can't believe you have pants instead of a dress - you look gorgeous with a dress or pants!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your jacket - nice pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty
> 
> 
> Fabulous!



Thanks girlie! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you so much meg!
> 
> 
> Thank you indi, I think this was the last night of heels though!
> 
> 
> 
> great outift!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> wow I love!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> wow hot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much honey!



Thanks Dezy!!! 



BellaShoes said:


> Great look, head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!! The glitter yorks! Fabulous Archy!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lady peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Grenadines!
> 
> 
> 
> Vavavoom!!!
> 
> artyhat:_*Happy New Year to all of our Lovely Ladies of Louboutin!!!*_



Lol Bella!! Thanks!


----------



## dbeth

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball



Amazing Liz--- u look smashing!! 




LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*



Wow!!! Hot!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> everyone looks FABULOUS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics of my NYE outift and probably my last heel wearing night out until after the baby arrives.
> 
> 35 weeks; wearing Rachel Pally dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Louis Vuitton epi clutch and MBBs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my fabulous teeny tiny friend in her dafs!



Oh Dezy-- you look so darn cute pregnant!! Amazing that you are rocking your cl in your 3 rd trimester !!




megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my new Morphing Booties to the grocery store. I fell in love with these booties when I saw them on Jenay. I have to say I love them so comfy.




Those are super cute meg!! I was watching those on netaporter a few days ago. And u look awesome in skinny pants!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s today with a pink pleated skirt and a black cardigan


----------



## r6girl2005

If I was Misto, I'd look at you all day too. 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*



Love everything about this outfit!!



archygirl said:


> Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!



Your jacket! 



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball



I absolutely adore that skirt!!



stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s today with a pink pleated skirt and a black cardigan


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Amazing Liz--- u look smashing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Hot!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dezy-- you look so darn cute pregnant!! Amazing that you are rocking your cl in your 3 rd trimester !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are super cute meg!! I was watching those on netaporter a few days ago. And u look awesome in skinny pants!!


 Thanks so much Dbeth! I love these booties. I can totally see you in them.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s today with a pink pleated skirt and a black cardigan


 Gorgeous Stilly, I love the skirt with the cardigan.


----------



## poptarts

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here are a few pics of my NYE outift and probably my last heel wearing night out until after the baby arrives.
> 
> 35 weeks; wearing Rachel Pally dress, David Lerner maternity leggings, Louis Vuitton epi clutch and MBBs.



You look amazing! Those MBBs are just fabulous&#65281;




LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*



Simply stunning! That coat and those shoes are tDF! Looks like someone else also wants to be in the photo 



archygirl said:


> Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!



Fabulous



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball



Amazing as always.




MissMeggiebeth said:


> My bedroom just isn't conducive to photography.
> 
> Pink (Grenadine, maybe?  I keep forgetting to check the box) Watersnake Altadama



They look great on you and I am particularly loving the shade of your lipstick.



dbeth said:


> My New Years Eve outfit----Herve Leger gold metallic skirt and gold Yokamia's.



Looking hot!



stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s today with a pink pleated skirt and a black cardigan



Forever fabulous in Pigalles


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've been wearing the same coat a lot lately... it is warm and comfy and practical so i apologize for repeating! my family did a low key new year's this year, no crazy party. just a nice dinner. which was nice-- this is my first year in about 6 years living close to them again.
> 
> strass daffodiles, prada sequin clutch, hermes bracelet and a DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year all my loubie loves!*


So hot, LG!



archygirl said:


> Yeah DH just sent photos...here they are!



Love this look!



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball



The shoes are amazing with your outfit, Liz.



MissMeggiebeth said:


> My bedroom just isn't conducive to photography.
> 
> Pink (Grenadine, maybe?  I keep forgetting to check the box) Watersnake Altadama



The pop of color with your outfit is perfect.



dbeth said:


> My New Years Eve outfit----Herve Leger gold metallic skirt and gold Yokamia's.



Very nice!


----------



## BattyBugs

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s today with a pink pleated skirt and a black cardigan



Your skirt is cute, Stilly.


----------



## 9distelle

My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi


----------



## martinaa

9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi


 
Love these shoes!


----------



## martinaa

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball


 
No words...always fabulous!!!


----------



## Nadin22

9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi



WOW! You look amazing!!!


----------



## megt10

9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi


 Gorgeous outfit. I love the shoes.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Today:

H&M Blazer
random tank
William Rast Jeans
Hermes Scarf
Grey Eel Clichy 120


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Today:
> 
> H&M Blazer
> random tank
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf
> Grey Eel Clichy 120




chic!!!


----------



## AEGIS

9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi



shiiinnnyy 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Today:
> 
> H&M Blazer
> random tank
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf
> Grey Eel Clichy 120




love it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Today:
> 
> H&M Blazer
> random tank
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf
> Grey Eel Clichy 120


 
LOVE your Hermes scarf!!



9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi


 
wow fabulous!



poptarts said:


> You look amazing! Those MBBs are just fabulous&#65281;


thank you!!!



stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s today with a pink pleated skirt and a black cardigan


 
stilly, lovely as always!



dbeth said:


> Oh Dezy-- you look so darn cute pregnant!! Amazing that you are rocking your cl in your 3 rd trimester !!


 
thank you so much!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi



Love this look!  I'm so glad to own these shoes


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball



Liz, gorgeous! 
Love your coat!


----------



## Jönathan

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Today:
> 
> H&M Blazer
> random tank
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf
> Grey Eel Clichy 120



Cute outfit!


----------



## dbeth

poptarts said:


> You look amazing! Those MBBs are just fabulous&#65281;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply stunning! That coat and those shoes are tDF! Looks like someone else also wants to be in the photo
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look great on you and I am particularly loving the shade of your lipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking hot!
> 
> 
> 
> Forever fabulous in Pigalles





BattyBugs said:


> So hot, LG!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look!
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes are amazing with your outfit, Liz.
> 
> 
> 
> The pop of color with your outfit is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!



Thanks girls!! 




9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi



Amazing----I love the shoes & the dress!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look so fab!


----------



## akillian24

This is dreamy!



9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi


----------



## AEGIS

looove the alma!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato


----------



## Jönathan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



Cute pic!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

AEGIS said:


> these are on my wishlist. love it!!


 
Thanks!  Hope you find them!!!




			
				Jönathan;20652526 said:
			
		

> So cute!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 
Thanks, Jon!!!



megt10 said:


> Love it. You look great and the shoes are gorgeous. I love it when people post a close up of the shoes. Even though I now own an embarrassing amount of shoes I am still a newbie and learn so much from the close up pics.


 
Thanks, Meg!  You're so sweet!  



cts900 said:


> I love camel patent.  You look lovely.


 
Thanks, CTS!  You always look lovely.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Man!  I leave for a weekend, and I miss 16 pages of absolute gorgeousness!!!!!!!!!

Every one is looking SMOKING HOT!  Loads of inspiration, so thanks, ladies!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato


 
Gorgeous! I love your jacket/blazer thingy!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato


 You are so adorable! I love everything about your outfit.


----------



## beagly911

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato


Fabulous look CRIS...the jacket is TDF, but I'm a sucker for red!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



Fabulous!


----------



## rdgldy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato


Lovely- very simple and elegant.


----------



## BattyBugs

9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi



The perfect NYE outfit.



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Today:
> 
> H&M Blazer
> random tank
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf
> Grey Eel Clichy 120



Great casual look, Naked.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



You are so adorable.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



Stunning!! You are gorgeous. Is that the blanc coraile LV alma? I have been sitting on the fence about this one for awhile, and I absolutely love the color. You are making it so hard to resist!!


----------



## GrRoxy

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



You look gorgeous and I love this bag. Even today when I saw it on display I could imagine it on me... You totally rock this bag (shoes too of course)!!!


----------



## cts900

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



This is a beautiful photo of a beautiful woman. 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Today:
> 
> H&M Blazer
> random tank
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf
> Grey Eel Clichy 120



You are so effortlessly chic.  LOVE!



9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi



I adore all of that sparkle.



stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s today with a pink pleated skirt and a black cardigan



What a pretty skirt!


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> If I was Misto, I'd look at you all day too.
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything about this outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore that skirt!!


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Stilly, I love the skirt with the cardigan.


 


poptarts said:


> You look amazing! Those MBBs are just fabulous&#65281;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply stunning! That coat and those shoes are tDF! Looks like someone else also wants to be in the photo
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look great on you and I am particularly loving the shade of your lipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking hot!
> 
> 
> 
> Forever fabulous in Pigalles


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> LOVE your Hermes scarf!!
> 
> 
> 
> wow fabulous!
> 
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> stilly, lovely as always!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!!!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Your skirt is cute, Stilly.


 

Thanks so much *r6girl, megt, poptarts, dezy* and *Batty*!!!
I'm a sucker for anything pleated and pink...


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi


 
You look fabulous *9distelle*!!!
You legs are amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Today:
> 
> H&M Blazer
> random tank
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf
> Grey Eel Clichy 120


 
Love your outfit *naked*!!!
So cute!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

crispedrosa, what a gorgeous photo!


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato


 
Gorgeous *CRISPEDROSA*!!!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Brown kid Simples


----------



## LouboutinHottie

9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi



WOWOWOWOWOOWW you look fabulous!!!!!


----------



## megt10

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Today:
> 
> H&M Blazer
> random tank
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf
> Grey Eel Clichy 120


 Gorgeous, love the scarf!


----------



## martinaa

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato


  Fabulous!


----------



## Jönathan

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Brown kid Simples



Adorable! 

When are we going to see a CL collection thread from you?


----------



## Nadin22

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



Beautiful!


----------



## Obelix

CocoB said:


> My non-sale maggies.....but I love them still. Sorry for the poor photo!


Perfect


----------



## Obelix

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato


Wau. You are like a miss world.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Adorable!
> 
> When are we going to see a CL collection thread from you?



I only have 5 pairs.  I'm not sure they deserve their own thread yet. . I'm working on expanding that number, though!!


----------



## sobe2009

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



You are sooooo gorgeous!! Love the outfit


----------



## sobe2009

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Brown kid Simples



Super cute!!


----------



## 9distelle

martinaa said:


> Love these shoes!





Nadin22 said:


> WOW! You look amazing!!!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit. I love the shoes.





AEGIS said:


> shiiinnnyy
> 
> 
> love it!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow fabulous!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love this look!  I'm so glad to own these shoes





dbeth said:


> Amazing----I love the shoes & the dress!!!





BattyBugs said:


> The perfect NYE outfit.





cts900 said:


> I adore all of that sparkle.





stilly said:


> You look fabulous *9distelle*!!!
> You legs are amazing!!!


Thank you very much for your lovely comments!!


----------



## Louboutin

jenaywins said:


> My new Dufferin. Definitely one of my best purchases.



How is sizing for this style - I just sometimes find flats runs quite large


----------



## mmmoussighi

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Brown kid Simples


 
You are just SOOO adorable!!!!  Very classy outfit, too.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

mmmoussighi said:


> You are just SOOO adorable!!!! Very classy outfit, too.


 
Thank you!!:kiss:


----------



## jenayb

Louboutin said:


> How is sizing for this style - I just sometimes find flats runs quite large


 
True to size.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

In the Anthro dressing room before trying on some things.  I bought a long nightgown to wear as a dress...but I can't decide if I'll keep it.

Red eel Ron Ron


----------



## samina

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



Wow you look amazing !! Loving the nude PPs n the red blazer with jeans!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

samina said:


> Wow you look amazing !! Loving the nude PPs n the red blazer with jeans!



Thank you *samina* 



sobe2009 said:


> You are sooooo gorgeous!! Love the outfit



Thanks babe! 



Obelix said:


> Wau. You are like a miss world.



LOL , thank you very much dear *Obelix* for your sweet comment.



Nadin22 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks *Nadin*



martina said:


> Fabulous!



Thank you *martinaa*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MissMeggiebeth said:


> In the Anthro dressing room before trying on some things.  I bought a long nightgown to wear as a dress...but I can't decide if I'll keep it.
> 
> Red eel Ron Ron



Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## archygirl

Thank you so very much to everyone that made such lovely comments. Love you all and Happy 2012 ! It has been crazy the past few days, a colleague had a heart attack and I was called in to teach their class which meets mon to sat 4 hours per day for two weeks as of the 3rd. Nutty schedule and had to cut vaca short, but the rewards will be great ( photo to come)


----------



## dbeth

MissMeggiebeth said:


> In the Anthro dressing room before trying on some things.  I bought a long nightgown to wear as a dress...but I can't decide if I'll keep it.
> 
> Red eel Ron Ron



I LOVE the red eel!!!! I hope I get a pair at some point!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



Beautiful & simple.  You look gorgeous!!


----------



## Jönathan

MissMeggiebeth said:


> In the Anthro dressing room before trying on some things.  I bought a long nightgown to wear as a dress...but I can't decide if I'll keep it.
> 
> Red eel Ron Ron



Very cute outfit!


----------



## Luv n bags

Everyone looks fantastic!

This is a lousy pic:
cashmere sweater
Kensie faux fur vest
Joes Jeans
CL black suede Tuba boots


----------



## stilly

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Brown kid Simples


 
You look so cute *MissMeggiebeth*!!!
You look amazing in everything!!!


----------



## stilly

MissMeggiebeth said:


> In the Anthro dressing room before trying on some things. I bought a long nightgown to wear as a dress...but I can't decide if I'll keep it.
> 
> Red eel Ron Ron


 

I love your style *MissMeggiebeth*!!!
I'm an Anthro fan as well.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato


Cris you look fabulous!!!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Brown kid Simples


 


MissMeggiebeth said:


> In the Anthro dressing room before trying on some things. I bought a long nightgown to wear as a dress...but I can't decide if I'll keep it.
> 
> Red eel Ron Ron


 
Meggie you look great in both outfits!



tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> 
> This is a lousy pic:
> cashmere sweater
> Kensie faux fur vest
> Joes Jeans
> CL black suede Tuba boots


 great boots!


----------



## 9distelle

LouboutinHottie said:


> WOWOWOWOWOOWW you look fabulous!!!!!


very much for your lovely comment!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Cris you look fabulous!!!



Thank you *A* 



GrRoxy said:


> You look gorgeous and I love this bag. Even today when I saw it on display I could imagine it on me... You totally rock this bag (shoes too of course)!!!



Thanks *GrRoxy*  I also love this bag, it is shiny and lightweight. 



stilly said:


> Gorgeous *CRISPEDROSA*!!!





BellaShoes said:


> crispedrosa, what a gorgeous photo!





cts900 said:


> This is a beautiful photo of a beautiful woman.



*stilly*, *BellaShoes*, *cts900*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You look so fab!



Thank you *CuTe_ClAsSy*



AEGIS said:


> looove the alma!



Thank you *AEGIS*




			
				Jönathan;20680537 said:
			
		

> Cute pic!!



Thank you *Jönathan*



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Gorgeous! I love your jacket/blazer thingy!



Thank you *naked*



megt10 said:


> You are so adorable! I love everything about your outfit.



Thank you dear *meg*,you're so sweet 



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous look CRIS...the jacket is TDF, but I'm a sucker for red!!!



Thank you *beagly911*



chanel*liz said:


> Fabulous!



Thanks babe 



BattyBugs said:


> You are so adorable.



Thank you *Batty*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Stunning!! You are gorgeous. Is that the blanc coraile LV alma? I have been sitting on the fence about this one for awhile, and I absolutely love the color. You are making it so hard to resist!!



Thank you so much babe 
Yep! This is the blanc coraile Alma PM, the color is so beautiful IRL, so shiny. At first I wanted it in Pomme d'amour but it wasn't available for size PM, so I took it in coral white and I'm so happy with .


----------



## BattyBugs

Running errands yesterday in:

Woolrich sweater (I've had this for years, but it just keeps on going)
Lee jeans
CL Love Story boots
Balenciaga Part Time bag


Not glamorous with my lunch lady cap hair. I started the day with a facial & it wrecks my hair style.


----------



## BattyBugs

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Brown kid Simples





MissMeggiebeth said:


> In the Anthro dressing room before trying on some things.  I bought a long nightgown to wear as a dress...but I can't decide if I'll keep it.
> 
> Red eel Ron Ron



Both outfits are very cute. 



tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> 
> This is a lousy pic:
> cashmere sweater
> Kensie faux fur vest
> Joes Jeans
> CL black suede Tuba boots



I like this a lot.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BattyBugs said:


> Running errands yesterday in:
> 
> Woolrich sweater (I've had this for years, but it just keeps on going)
> Lee jeans
> CL Love Story boots
> Balenciaga Part Time bag
> 
> 
> Not glamorous with my lunch lady cap hair. I started the day with a facial & it wrecks my hair style.



Super comfy look


----------



## BattyBugs

crispedrosa


----------



## megt10

MissMeggiebeth said:


> In the Anthro dressing room before trying on some things. I bought a long nightgown to wear as a dress...but I can't decide if I'll keep it.
> 
> Red eel Ron Ron


 Cute outfit Meggie!


----------



## AEGIS

BattyBugs said:


> Running errands yesterday in:
> 
> Woolrich sweater (I've had this for years, but it just keeps on going)
> Lee jeans
> CL Love Story boots
> Balenciaga Part Time bag
> 
> 
> Not glamorous with my lunch lady cap hair. I started the day with a facial & it wrecks my hair style.




sounds like a great way to start the day to me!


----------



## Elsie87

Peacock patent Pigalles today:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Gorgeous!



BattyBugs said:


> Running errands yesterday in:
> 
> Woolrich sweater (I've had this for years, but it just keeps on going)
> Lee jeans
> CL Love Story boots
> Balenciaga Part Time bag
> 
> 
> Not glamorous with my lunch lady cap hair. I started the day with a facial & it wrecks my hair style.



What a great day!  I love how you rock casual looks .



tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> 
> This is a lousy pic:
> cashmere sweater
> Kensie faux fur vest
> Joes Jeans
> CL black suede Tuba boots



Wonderful to see you!  You look fabulous.



MissMeggiebeth said:


> In the Anthro dressing room before trying on some things.  I bought a long nightgown to wear as a dress...but I can't decide if I'll keep it.
> 
> Red eel Ron Ron



You have such a teeny waist!  Love this look.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

cts900 said:


> You have such a teeny waist! Love this look.


 
...and a big butt makes it hard to find clothes that fit.


----------



## anjali

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



OMG u look amazing!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

anjali said:


> OMG u look amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## dbeth

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Cute outfit---love the scarf on your bag! The colors are gorgeous!




tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> 
> This is a lousy pic:
> cashmere sweater
> Kensie faux fur vest
> Joes Jeans
> CL black suede Tuba boots




Even though the pic is small, you look cute Tiger!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love your outfit! 
Specially the Gaga T-shirt


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure of the name of the dress-- I got it a little over a year ago at Neiman Marcus. Do DVF dresses say the name somewhere on them usually? I don't see anything on the tag?
> 
> Hey just saw this. There should be a hologram sticker and behind that a white tag that will say the name of the dress. The tags are on the side of the dress. I can hardly ever remember the name of my dresses. I usually have to ask Duke if I can't find the tag.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


I so love seeing your pics Elsie! I just love the way you pair things in unexpected ways. I always get such inspiration from you and your outfits.


----------



## dbeth

MissMeggiebeth said:


> ...and a big butt makes it hard to find clothes that fit.




I totally understand.  I got a big ol butt too.


----------



## myu3160

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Loving the colors, fab!!


----------



## myu3160

MissMeggiebeth said:


> In the Anthro dressing room before trying on some things.  I bought a long nightgown to wear as a dress...but I can't decide if I'll keep it.
> 
> Red eel Ron Ron



Love!!!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Running errands yesterday in:
> 
> Woolrich sweater (I've had this for years, but it just keeps on going)
> Lee jeans
> CL Love Story boots
> Balenciaga Part Time bag
> 
> 
> Not glamorous with my lunch lady cap hair. I started the day with a facial & it wrecks my hair style.


 
Love this casual look, *Little Bat*! And that Bal is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## megt10

Today I wore for the first time my Manchon that I got during the sales. The dress is DVF.


----------



## kham

megt10 said:


> today i wore for the first time my manchon that i got during the sales. The dress is dvf.



i love this!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my Manchon that I got during the sales. The dress is DVF.



meg, i haven't responded to your past couple outfits, but i have marveled at each and every one! gorgeous, every time time! you are always so well put together.

i would be really embarrassed if any of you saw me on a typical day running errands. i look like such a schlepper!


----------



## jenayb

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love it! That scarf is soooo pretty!! 



megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my Manchon that I got during the sales. The dress is DVF.



Girl, seriously. Is there ever a time you don't look fabulous???


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> meg, i haven't responded to your past couple outfits, but i have marveled at each and every one! gorgeous, every time time! you are always so well put together.
> 
> *i would be really embarrassed if any of you saw me on a typical day running errands. i look like such a schlepper!
> *






Doubt it.


----------



## phiphi

9distelle said:


> My New Year Eve outfit, D&G gold dress and Lady Peep Glitter York Specchio Gold Multi



that is a great look!!!! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Today:
> 
> H&M Blazer
> random tank
> William Rast Jeans
> Hermes Scarf
> Grey Eel Clichy 120



you seriously look so amazing!!! love the entire look!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look for 1st Jan, wearing nude P Plato



so pretty!!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Brown kid Simples



very cute!



tigertrixie said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!
> 
> This is a lousy pic:
> cashmere sweater
> Kensie faux fur vest
> Joes Jeans
> CL black suede Tuba boots



not a lousy pic at all! looking great!



BattyBugs said:


> Running errands yesterday in:
> 
> Woolrich sweater (I've had this for years, but it just keeps on going)
> Lee jeans
> CL Love Story boots
> Balenciaga Part Time bag
> 
> 
> Not glamorous with my lunch lady cap hair. I started the day with a facial & it wrecks my hair style.



that looks so smooshie comfy batty!!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



elsie - i love this look. the pigalles... sighs. 



megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my Manchon that I got during the sales. The dress is DVF.



that's a great outfit meg! so lovely!


----------



## stilly

My Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Betsey Johnson dress


----------



## GSDlover

megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my Manchon that I got during the sales. The dress is DVF.



Okay, why can't/don't I look like this when I try on DVF dresses?  I love this Meg!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Betsey Johnson dress



The slings look AH-mazing on you!



megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my Manchon that I got during the sales. The dress is DVF.



You look fabulous, as usual.  I love the deep cut of the Manchon--so sexy and flattering.  



MissMeggiebeth said:


> ...and a big butt makes it hard to find clothes that fit.



Big butts are where it's at!


----------



## km8282

Liz, 
I'm a bit late to this outfit post, but who makes that jacket? It's stunning.
You look fantastic!



chanel*liz said:


> Lady peep in gold baseball


----------



## km8282

megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my Manchon that I got during the sales. The dress is DVF.


 
I love this outfit! You look gorgeous. Great inspiration!


----------



## laleeza

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Betsey Johnson dress



Geez stilly! You MUST be a dancer with those legs?!


----------



## megt10

kham said:


> i love this!!!


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> meg, i haven't responded to your past couple outfits, but i have marveled at each and every one! gorgeous, every time time! you are always so well put together.
> 
> i would be really embarrassed if any of you saw me on a typical day running errands. i look like such a schlepper!


 


jenaywins said:


> Love it! That scarf is soooo pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, seriously. Is there ever a time you don't look fabulous???


 


phiphi said:


> that is a great look!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you seriously look so amazing!!! love the entire look!!
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> not a lousy pic at all! looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> that looks so smooshie comfy batty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> elsie - i love this look. the pigalles... sighs.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a great outfit meg! so lovely!


 


GSDlover said:


> Okay, why can't/don't I look like this when I try on DVF dresses? I love this Meg!


 


cts900 said:


> The slings look AH-mazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous, as usual. I love the deep cut of the Manchon--so sexy and flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> Big butts are where it's at!


 


km8282 said:


> I love this outfit! You look gorgeous. Great inspiration!


 Wow, thank you so much ladies. You are all so very kind.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Betsey Johnson dress


 Getting up and do some more lunges . Seriously, you have such great legs and those shoes are totally sexy. I love the whole outfit.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time my Manchon that I got during the sales. The dress is DVF.



Meg-- you always look so put together!! Love this dress on you!!





stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Betsey Johnson dress



Hot Stilly!!! Love those lady peep slings!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Meg-- you always look so put together!! Love this dress on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Stilly!!! Love those lady peep slings!!


 Thanks Beth. The dress was one of those Rue finds last year. Think I paid like 40.00 for it and I have gotten so much wear out of it.


----------



## 9distelle

phiphi said:


> that is a great look!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Betsey Johnson dress



I love those on you! Slings make your feet so beautiful!!


----------



## jenayb

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Betsey Johnson dress


 
Fantastic as always!!


----------



## sammix3

Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.


----------



## Elsie87

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.


 
That top is adorable; you look great!


----------



## Elsie87

My trusty goa lamé Simples today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## martinaa

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.



Ahhhhh! That´s a great outfit! Love the top!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.



Sammi, you look so cute! You always do! Love your simples and top!




Elsie87 said:


> My trusty goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



LOVE this entire look! Head to toe and your Chloe bag!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.



Sam


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elsie87 said:


> My trusty goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Gorgeous outfit


----------



## sophiae

Everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*sammi:* You look so cute!

*elsie:* I just want to live in your closet.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous as always LG! Love the shoes on you. What is the name of the dress?



She is wearing the Black Trapp.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> She is wearing the Black Trapp.


 I thought that I recognized it. I have that dress in red and black. If it ever gets cool enough here I am going to have to pull it out, along with my Financier! Thanks Duke.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.


 Sammi you look so cute! I love your shirt! Happy Friday to you too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I thought that I recognized it. I have that dress in red and black. If it ever gets cool enough here I am going to have to pull it out, along with my Financier! Thanks Duke.



Anytime!   I, too, have the Trapp in the pink (Cherry) and Navy.  It's an amazing dress.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> My trusty goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Fantastic outfit Elsie. I love the ring that you paired with the outfit. Such attention to detail.


----------



## samina

Ladies!!
What colours/outfits would you put with emerald green CLs??


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Ladies!!
> What colours/outfits would you put with emerald green CLs??


 Blue, black, cream, brown and multi colored dresses with some green in it.


----------



## megt10

Tonight I am heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wearing a DVF dress, croc Hermes belt, and breaking in my new Treil 70 Crepe, not that they need much breaking in.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wearing a DVF dress, croc Hermes belt, and breaking in my new Treil 70 Crepe, not that they need much breaking in.



This is my FAVORITE dress yet!



Elsie87 said:


> My trusty goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Truly lovely.  



sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.



I love everything about this look.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wearing a DVF dress, croc Hermes belt, and breaking in my new Treil 70 Crepe, not that they need much breaking in.





Elsie87 said:


> My trusty goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!





sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.





stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Betsey Johnson dress



You all look fabulous!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

dirtyaddiction said:


> Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday



You look fab


----------



## BattyBugs

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.



I love the color of the New Simples.



Elsie87 said:


> My trusty goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Cute!



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wearing a DVF dress, croc Hermes belt, and breaking in my new Treil 70 Crepe, not that they need much breaking in.



Love your dress, Meg!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday



I love the Ziggys!


----------



## dc419

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.


*sammix3*, cute outfit! love the floral top and the color of your CLs!!



Elsie87 said:


> My trusty goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


*Elsie87*, love your outfits! Thanks for sharing your whole outfit including accessories! 



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wearing a DVF dress, croc Hermes belt, and breaking in my new Treil 70 Crepe, not that they need much breaking in.





dirtyaddiction said:


> Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday


*dirtyaddiction*, Love the ziggy on you!!!


----------



## dc419

*megt10*, Love the colors on your dress! Love your Bal clutch too!! I want one!


megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wearing a DVF dress, croc Hermes belt, and breaking in my new Treil 70 Crepe, not that they need much breaking in.


----------



## samina

megt10 said:


> Blue, black, cream, brown and multi colored dresses with some green in it.



Megt10- Thanks!!! Feel better about scoring this pair now, right after I hit the button I couldn't figure out what it could go with. Love your DvF dress!! 

Dirty- love the ziggys


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> This is my FAVORITE dress yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Truly lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about this look.


Thanks C, I just bought it last month. I wasn't sure about it at all but DH said that it gave me a butt so I had to get it .



dirtyaddiction said:


> You all look fabulous!


Thanks so much.



BattyBugs said:


> I love the color of the New Simples.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your dress, Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Ziggys!


 Thanks Batty, it was really comfortable.


dc419 said:


> *megt10*, Love the colors on your dress! Love your Bal clutch too!! I want one!


Thanks DC. I really am liking the whole color blocking trend. Of course I love color . I highly recommend the Balenciaga clutch. I am not much of clutch gal but this holds a lot without getting too bulky and it really is soft and pretty.



samina said:


> Megt10- Thanks!!! Feel better about scoring this pair now, right after I hit the button I couldn't figure out what it could go with. Love your DvF dress!!
> 
> Dirty- love the ziggys


Thanks Samina. These shoes felt great this evening. I think they are really pretty and will go with so many outfits.


----------



## megt10

dirtyaddiction said:


> Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday


 Wow, totally hot! Love the Ziggys.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 





megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wearing a DVF dress, croc Hermes belt, and breaking in my new Treil 70 Crepe, not that they need much breaking in.


 
Gorgeous!!! I'm a big fan of the lower heeled CLs; they look great on you, *Meg*!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday


 
Fierce! Those Ziggys are amazing!


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my *Cheetah print Lady Claudes* to an early birthday dinner tonight:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## samina

loving the cheetah MC!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dirtyaddiction said:


> Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday



Stunning!! Love your dress and shoes!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wearing a DVF dress, croc Hermes belt, and breaking in my new Treil 70 Crepe, not that they need much breaking in.



Love how you look lovey!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *Cheetah print Lady Claudes* to an early birthday dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



EEP!!!!! One of my all times favs!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*dirty,* love the entire look.. the ziggys are perfection!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love how you look lovey!!!


 Thanks so much Crispedrosa.


Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! I'm a big fan of the lower heeled CLs; they look great on you, *Meg*!
> 
> 
> 
> Fierce! Those Ziggys are amazing!


 Thanks Elsie. I am a fan of the lower heel too. While I love my super high heels sometimes I just want something pretty, comfortable and easy to walk in.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *Cheetah print Lady Claudes* to an early birthday dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Wholly cow Elsie this is my favorite look ever. You are total perfection. Every single peice is stunning on its own and together just perfect. I love your dress it is gorgeous and fits you so well and is very flattering. Happy Birthday oh Chic One!


----------



## aoqtpi

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.



I really, really love this outfit! Your top is a perfect Friday brightener!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> You look fab





BattyBugs said:


> I love the color of the New Simples.
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Love your dress, Meg!
> 
> I love the Ziggys!





dc419 said:


> *sammix3*, cute outfit! love the floral top and the color of your CLs!!
> 
> *Elsie87*, love your outfits! Thanks for sharing your whole outfit including accessories!
> 
> *dirtyaddiction*, Love the ziggy on you!!!





samina said:


> Megt10- Thanks!!! Feel better about scoring this pair now, right after I hit the button I couldn't figure out what it could go with. Love your DvF dress!!
> 
> Dirty- love the ziggys





megt10 said:


> Wow, totally hot! Love the Ziggys.





Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> Gorgeous!!! I'm a big fan of the lower heeled CLs; they look great on you, *Meg*!
> 
> Fierce! Those Ziggys are amazing!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Stunning!! Love your dress and shoes!!





BellaShoes said:


> *dirty,* love the entire look.. the ziggys are perfection!



Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *Cheetah print Lady Claudes* to an early birthday dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I love it!


----------



## jennarae86

dirtyaddiction said:


> Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday




love the whole outfit!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.



Do you ever get tired of being told how adorable you are? This outfit is so sweet and chic! winner!



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wearing a DVF dress, croc Hermes belt, and breaking in my new Treil 70 Crepe, not that they need much breaking in.



yummy bal envelope! that dress is veryyyy sophisticated-I love it!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday



Happy Birthday hottieeeeee! you look amazing-perfect pairing for the ziggy 



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *Cheetah print Lady Claudes* to an early birthday dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I love this pattern-cheetah is such a fun animal print!


----------



## sammix3

Thank you so much for all the lovely comments!  



martinaa said:


> Ahhhhh! That´s a great outfit! Love the top!





dbeth said:


> Sammi, you look so cute! You always do! Love your simples and top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this entire look! Head to toe and your Chloe bag!!!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Sam





Dukeprincess said:


> *sammi:* You look so cute!
> 
> *elsie:* I just want to live in your closet.





megt10 said:


> Sammi you look so cute! I love your shirt! Happy Friday to you too.





cts900 said:


> This is my FAVORITE dress yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Truly lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about this look.





dirtyaddiction said:


> You all look fabulous!





BattyBugs said:


> I love the color of the New Simples.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your dress, Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Ziggys!





dc419 said:


> *sammix3*, cute outfit! love the floral top and the color of your CLs!!
> 
> 
> *Elsie87*, love your outfits! Thanks for sharing your whole outfit including accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dirtyaddiction*, Love the ziggy on you!!!





aoqtpi said:


> I really, really love this outfit! Your top is a perfect Friday brightener!


----------



## sammix3

I love the fur vest, looks so soft and snuggly 



Elsie87 said:


> My trusty goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Loving the DVF Sharby!  Super cute with CLs!



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wearing a DVF dress, croc Hermes belt, and breaking in my new Treil 70 Crepe, not that they need much breaking in.



Happy belated birthday babe!  You look so hot I bet you were the life of the party!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday



This is such a pretty outfit!



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *Cheetah print Lady Claudes* to an early birthday dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## jeNYC

Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I love the fur vest, looks so soft and snuggly
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the DVF Sharby! Super cute with CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday babe! You look so hot I bet you were the life of the party!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a pretty outfit!


 
Thanks Sammi! I bet this dress would look great on you too! Have you tried it? It fits tts.



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Do you ever get tired of being told how adorable you are? This outfit is so sweet and chic! winner!
> 
> 
> 
> yummy bal envelope! that dress is veryyyy sophisticated-I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday hottieeeeee! you look amazing-perfect pairing for the ziggy
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pattern-cheetah is such a fun animal print!


 Thanks so much ChocoAvantGarde. I really liked the look of clutch with the outfit. Even though it seemed like should pair silver with the dress I thought the gold worked really well and was more interesting.


----------



## megt10

jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons


 Totally HOT! I loved all your pics. Makes me want to go dancing.


----------



## sammix3

Nope haven't tried it, I think it'll be way too long for me.



megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi! I bet this dress would look great on you too! Have you tried it? It fits tts.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ChocoAvantGarde. I really liked the look of clutch with the outfit. Even though it seemed like should pair silver with the dress I thought the gold worked really well and was more interesting.


----------



## sammix3

You look so cute in the sparkly dress!  I need me some ron rons too!



jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons


----------



## chanel*liz

jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons



Hot dress!! You look great!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *Cheetah print Lady Claudes* to an early birthday dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!




Love the dress, cheetah and H! Goes perfectly!


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and then Shul. I am wearing a DVF dress, croc Hermes belt, and breaking in my new Treil 70 Crepe, not that they need much breaking in.




Perfect pairings! Love the whole look 


dirtyaddiction said:


> Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday



Gorgeous!! Happy birthday  



sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.



Always adorable!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Nope haven't tried it, I think it'll be way too long for me.



You are right, hadn't thought of that.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Perfect pairings! Love the whole look
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! Happy birthday
> 
> 
> 
> Always adorable!



Thanks so much Liz.


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *Cheetah print Lady Claudes* to an early birthday dinner tonight:
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Love your look! )



jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons


 
You look fab!





















[/QUOTE]


----------



## stilly

jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons


 
You look amazing jeNYC!!!
That dress and the CLs are so sexy!!!


----------



## stilly

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *Cheetah print Lady Claudes* to an early birthday dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Love the Lady Claudes and your dress *Elsie*!!!
So beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> The slings look AH-mazing on you!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> laleeza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez stilly! You MUST be a dancer with those legs?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting up and do some more lunges . Seriously, you have such great legs and those shoes are totally sexy. I love the whole outfit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meg-- you always look so put together!! Love this dress on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Stilly!!! Love those lady peep slings!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRISPEDROSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love those on you! Slings make your feet so beautiful!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenaywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic as always!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much *cts, laleeza, megt, dbeth, CRISPROSA* & *jenay*!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

Out to lunch today in my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s, J Crew navy blazer & Jack Wills pleated navy floral skirt. It was such a beautiful, sunny day to wear CLs!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

stilly said:


> Out to lunch today in my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s, J Crew navy blazer & Jack Wills pleated navy floral skirt. It was such a beautiful, sunny day to wear CLs!!!



Super cute! Love that blazer


----------



## kham

stilly said:


> Out to lunch today in my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s, J Crew navy blazer & Jack Wills pleated navy floral skirt. It was such a beautiful, sunny day to wear CLs!!!



Stilly, you always look great!! I don't know how you do it. :worthy: 
I have the piggys and haven't built up the nerve to wear them. :shame:


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Now that the mobile app is back up, I guess it's time to catch up!  Can you tell I wear versions of the same outfit almost every day?

Brown simples


----------



## CocoB

My harlettys, again....hoping now for a second pair


----------



## chanel*liz

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Now that the mobile app is back up, I guess it's time to catch up!  Can you tell I wear versions of the same outfit almost every day?
> 
> Brown simples



You're adorable!



CocoB said:


> My harlettys, again....hoping now for a second pair



So hot!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

I was feeling colorful: purple nails, orange shirt and hot pink shoes and nails.

Pink watersnake Altadama


----------



## CocoB

Thanks liz!

BTW, I'm seriously concerned about your thread.....Please fix it! Don't know what I'll do without it!



chanel*liz said:


> You're adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> So hot!


----------



## chanel*liz

CocoB said:


> Thanks liz!
> 
> BTW, I'm seriously concerned about your thread.....Please fix it! Don't know what I'll do without it!



Will do!!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Lunch with Batty and Alice

Brown simples


----------



## chanel*liz

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I was feeling colorful: purple nails, orange shirt and hot pink shoes and nails.
> 
> Pink watersnake Altadama



Omg, so cute! Shoe twins! Love this pair!


----------



## CocoB

missmeggiebeth said:


> i was feeling colorful: Purple nails, orange shirt and hot pink shoes and nails.
> 
> Pink watersnake altadama



love!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *Cheetah print Lady Claudes* to an early birthday dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons



Love the black patent Ron Rons.



stilly said:


> Out to lunch today in my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s, J Crew navy blazer & Jack Wills pleated navy floral skirt. It was such a beautiful, sunny day to wear CLs!!!



Pretty Piggys, Stilly.


----------



## BattyBugs

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Now that the mobile app is back up, I guess it's time to catch up!  Can you tell I wear versions of the same outfit almost every day?
> 
> Brown simples





MissMeggiebeth said:


> I was feeling colorful: purple nails, orange shirt and hot pink shoes and nails.
> 
> Pink watersnake Altadama





MissMeggiebeth said:


> Lunch with Batty and Alice
> 
> Brown simples



All cute, Meggiebeth!


----------



## BattyBugs

CocoB said:


> My harlettys, again....hoping now for a second pair



Very hot!


----------



## sammix3

Pink and orange is a great combo!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> I was feeling colorful: purple nails, orange shirt and hot pink shoes and nails.
> 
> Pink watersnake Altadama


----------



## sammix3

Gorgeous!



stilly said:


> Out to lunch today in my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s, J Crew navy blazer & Jack Wills pleated navy floral skirt. It was such a beautiful, sunny day to wear CLs!!!


----------



## flowergirly

jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons




Who'd have thought the pics of the year would be posted in _January?!!!_


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Out to lunch today in my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s, J Crew navy blazer & Jack Wills pleated navy floral skirt. It was such a beautiful, sunny day to wear CLs!!!


 Gorgeous Stilly. I love the blazer with the outfit.


----------



## megt10

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Now that the mobile app is back up, I guess it's time to catch up! Can you tell I wear versions of the same outfit almost every day?
> 
> Brown simples


 


MissMeggiebeth said:


> I was feeling colorful: purple nails, orange shirt and hot pink shoes and nails.
> 
> Pink watersnake Altadama


 


MissMeggiebeth said:


> Lunch with Batty and Alice
> 
> Brown simples


 Love all your looks especially the colorful one .


----------



## megt10

CocoB said:


> My harlettys, again....hoping now for a second pair


 They look super hot on you Coco. You should definitely get a second pair!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeNYC! What fantastic pics! Great legs!!!!

Stilly, always love your pigalles

Coco!!! Love your Harlettys!!! Wooooot shoe twins!!!!

MissMeggie, fabulous outfits!

We sure have a gorgeous bunch of ladies here!


----------



## BellaShoes

Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later 

Black Leggings
HM boatneck tee
Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!


----------



## Jönathan

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I was feeling colorful: purple nails, orange shirt and hot pink shoes and nails.
> 
> Pink watersnake Altadama



So cute!


----------



## Jönathan

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!



Bella, gorgeous as always! I love your outfit posts!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!



Bella, love your boots , you are looping great!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I was feeling colorful: purple nails, orange shirt and hot pink shoes and nails.
> 
> Pink watersnake Altadama



This look is so cute!


----------



## CocoB

megt10 said:


> They look super hot on you Coco. You should definitely get a second pair!



I'm trying! Thanks meg - you're the one who inspired them.


----------



## chanel*liz

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!



Love this look Bella!! You look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!


 Bella you look so hot! I love those boots on you. In fact love the whole outfit.


----------



## GrRoxy

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!



You look great!!


----------



## BellaShoes

megt10 said:


> Bella you look so hot! I love those boots on you. In fact love the whole outfit.



Thanks Meg! I was actually wearing my Black Spiked Egoutinas to Saks, the outfit just happened to work with the Harletty!



chanel*liz said:


> Love this look Bella!! You look gorgeous!



Thank you chanel!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Bella, love your boots , you are looping great!



Thank you so much crispedrosa!




			
				Jönathan;20714375 said:
			
		

> Bella, gorgeous as always! I love your outfit posts!



Thank you Jonathan... we need to get you to start posting outfit pics!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!

Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!


----------



## sammix3

No pic??



fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!


----------



## sammix3

Gorgeous!  Love your phone case too!



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!


----------



## GrRoxy

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!



You look great! I like the colour of your Chanel  
You made me think... I always go for full black in opera I have no idea why  
I love Nutcracker! Which company was performing?


----------



## fieryfashionist

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> You look great! I like the colour of your Chanel
> You made me think... I always go for full black in opera I have no idea why
> I love Nutcracker! Which company was performing?



Aww, thanks!!   Well, black is always chic (I tend to wear far more of it in the winter), but I've always loved color!  Hmm, well I saw the ballet at Lincoln Center in nyc, so the nycb - new york ballet company!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look fab! And I love The Nutcracker


----------



## aoqtpi

jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons



Your pics are so fun, your dress is absolutely fab and you look fantastic!


----------



## heiress-ox

jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons



That dress is hot, you look great and like you had a lot of fun! I need some Ron Rons in my life



dirtyaddiction said:


> Ziggys  Wore them on my birthday


LOVE the Ziggys and your dress, so nice to finally see an outfit post on them! Happy belated birthday



sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Haven't posted here in a while.. but here is my OOTD with my amethyste suede new simples.


Cute outfit, definitely something I'd wear! The NS look so comfortable



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!



Looking fabulous as always - Perfect outfit for these, so glad they came home with you! 



fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!



Your dress is so pretty, I love it!


----------



## GrRoxy

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Aww, thanks!!   Well, black is always chic (I tend to wear far more of it in the winter), but I've always loved color!  Hmm, well I saw the ballet at Lincoln Center in nyc, so the nycb - new york ballet company!



Oh I wish to see them one day too! I saw St Petersburg Nutcracker and I loved it


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!



Gorgeous!    Glad to see you're back!


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!



Absolute perfection.  Period.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *grroxy, sammi* (I strassed it!), *heiress*!

Oh *fiery*, you look beautiful!


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> Super cute! Love that blazer


 


kham said:


> Stilly, you always look great!! I don't know how you do it. :worthy:
> I have the piggys and haven't built up the nerve to wear them. :shame:


 


BattyBugs said:


> Love the black patent Ron Rons.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Piggys, Stilly.


 


sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous!


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Stilly. I love the blazer with the outfit.


 


BellaShoes said:


> jeNYC! What fantastic pics! Great legs!!!!
> 
> Stilly, always love your pigalles
> 
> Coco!!! Love your Harlettys!!! Wooooot shoe twins!!!!
> 
> MissMeggie, fabulous outfits!
> 
> We sure have a gorgeous bunch of ladies here!


 

Thanks *chanel*liz, kham, Batty, sammix, megt* & *Bella*!!!


----------



## stilly

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!  What fab outfits, phew!!  Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!


 
Love your dress with CLs!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I was feeling colorful: purple nails, orange shirt and hot pink shoes and nails.
> 
> Pink watersnake Altadama


 
Amazing outfit *MissMeggiebeth*!!!
The colors are wonderful!!!


----------



## stilly

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!


 
You look fab *Bella*!!! 
The boots are amazing!!!


----------



## sammix3

Thank you!



chanel*liz said:


> Perfect pairings! Love the whole look
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! Happy birthday
> 
> 
> 
> Always adorable!





heiress-ox said:


> That dress is hot, you look great and like you had a lot of fun! I need some Ron Rons in my life
> 
> 
> LOVE the Ziggys and your dress, so nice to finally see an outfit post on them! Happy belated birthday
> 
> 
> Cute outfit, definitely something I'd wear! The NS look so comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous as always - Perfect outfit for these, so glad they came home with you!
> 
> 
> 
> Your dress is so pretty, I love it!


----------



## sammix3

You look stunning!  I don't know why the pic wasn't showing up for me before.. oh and I love Parker also!



fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!


----------



## phiphi

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *Cheetah print Lady Claudes* to an early birthday dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



oh, E.. this is STUNNING!



jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons



aww! these are so fun! what a HOT outfit!



stilly said:


> Out to lunch today in my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s, J Crew navy blazer & Jack Wills pleated navy floral skirt. It was such a beautiful, sunny day to wear CLs!!!



super cute stilly!!!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> I was feeling colorful: purple nails, orange shirt and hot pink shoes and nails.
> 
> Pink watersnake Altadama



very very pretty!



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!



woo hoo! great outfit Bella!



fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!



you always look so elegant, M!!!


----------



## phiphi

amethyste HP!


----------



## r6girl2005

Who makes that splendid skirt?!?!

Nice shoes too 



phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!



I just saw this on your blog! You look STUNNING!!!


----------



## myu3160

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!



Love the Harlettys now i'm so excited to get mine!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!



Your shoes are fab!!! But I'm in love with your beautiful skirt


----------



## chanel*liz

phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!



Gorgeous and Im in love with the lace skirt!


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!



Wow!!

Stunning!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!  What fab outfits, phew!!  Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!


 
Fiery I LOVE your Parker dress!!!



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!


 
Sigh...gorgeous!


----------



## indi3r4

phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!


so pretty! love the skirt too.. 



fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!


this whole outfit is so romantic.. you look great!



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo this kind of counts... Me in what turned out to be MY new Harlettys a short time later
> 
> Black Leggings
> HM boatneck tee
> Autumn Cashmere Sweater Wrap
> Harletty in Grey Suede! Woooooooo!



stunning bella!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!



This is amazing!!!! Who is your skirt by, babe??!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jenaywins said:


> This is amazing!!!! Who is your skirt by, babe??!!



As Ps personal stalker I can tell you it's by Zara.


----------



## dbeth

jeNYC said:


> Hi Everyone..I went to a holiday party yesterday wearing my black patent ron rons


LOVE the color of your dress and you have a great figure!!!!




CocoB said:


> My harlettys, again....hoping now for a second pair



Love them on you! 




fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!



Fiery---amazing dress, you look gorgeous in it! Love all the detailing.



phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!



 Shoe twins, but my lord. That skirt is out of this world!!!!!!!!!!!  Who is that by?!


----------



## dbeth

^ Ahh!! Just saw that naked posted it was by Zara. Off to inspect online!!


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> As Ps personal stalker I can tell you it's by Zara.



:giggles:

Thank you.


----------



## rdgldy

phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!


fabulous pairing!


----------



## rdgldy

Padrino booties, Rag & Bone jeggings (recommended by the lovely Jet Set Go)!!


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I just saw this on your blog! You look STUNNING!!!



thank you dear nakie!!!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Your shoes are fab!!! But I'm in love with your beautiful skirt



thank you crisped!!



chanel*liz said:


> Gorgeous and Im in love with the lace skirt!



thank you chanel! means alot you say that - you're always so beautiful!




			
				Jönathan;20719048 said:
			
		

> Wow!!
> 
> Stunning!



 you're a doll, jon!



indi3r4 said:


> so pretty! love the skirt too..



thank you indi!



jenaywins said:


> This is amazing!!!! Who is your skirt by, babe??!!



thanks jenay!! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> As Ps personal stalker I can tell you it's by Zara.



LOL - you crack me up!! 



dbeth said:


> Shoe twins, but my lord. That skirt is out of this world!!!!!!!!!!!  Who is that by?!


thanks beth!! i got this skirt a few months ago, but put the link of the skirt to zara on my blog hopefully the style number will help!




jenaywins said:


> :giggles:
> 
> Thank you.



:giggles:



rdgldy said:


> fabulous pairing!



thank you dear L!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> As Ps personal stalker I can tell you it's by Zara.



hehehehe, I was about to type the answer and thought 'Hmmm, that might seem creepy' 

*Phi*, you look fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

rdgldy said:


> Padrino booties, Rag & Bone jeggings (recommended by the lovely Jet Set Go)!!



Ohhhh love those R&B jeggings!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

rdgldy said:


> Padrino booties, Rag & Bone jeggings (recommended by the lovely Jet Set Go)!!



those jeggings are amazing!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, bella and chanel!  They are my new loves!!


----------



## phiphi

rdgldy said:


> Padrino booties, Rag & Bone jeggings (recommended by the lovely Jet Set Go)!!



total fierceness L!! i love it!




BellaShoes said:


> hehehehe, I was about to type the answer and thought 'Hmmm, that might seem creepy'
> 
> *Phi*, you look fab!



thank you dear bella!


----------



## BattyBugs

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!



Hot! 



phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!



You look fab, shoe twin!



rdgldy said:


> Padrino booties, Rag & Bone jeggings (recommended by the lovely Jet Set Go)!!



Very nice.


----------



## 9distelle

phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!


Gorgeous!! lace with CLs!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!  What fab outfits, phew!!  Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!


You look gorgeous.



phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!


Fabulous outfit phiphi! The skirt is awesome.



rdgldy said:


> Padrino booties, Rag & Bone jeggings (recommended by the lovely Jet Set Go)!!


 
So cute, love it.


----------



## jacquelyn1210

CL Bye Bye 160 taupe!


----------



## megt10

jacquelyn1210 said:


> View attachment 1560869
> 
> 
> CL Bye Bye 160 taupe!


 Totally gorgeous! Love the dress with the shoes.


----------



## chanel*liz

jacquelyn1210 said:


> View attachment 1560869
> 
> 
> CL Bye Bye 160 taupe!


 
perfect pairing!


----------



## jacquelyn1210

Thank you !


----------



## jacquelyn1210

Megt10 thanks!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jacquelyn1210 said:


> View attachment 1560869
> 
> 
> CL Bye Bye 160 taupe!



Love your shoes and dress


----------



## jenayb

jacquelyn1210 said:


> View attachment 1560869
> 
> 
> CL Bye Bye 160 taupe!


 
Fabulous. Love this style. I wish the pitch worked for me!


----------



## jacquelyn1210

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Love your shoes and dress






			
				jenaywins said:
			
		

> Fabulous. Love this style. I wish the pitch worked for me!



Thank you both!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jacquelyn1210 said:


> View attachment 1560869
> 
> 
> CL Bye Bye 160 taupe!




very very pretty! gorgeous


----------



## dbeth

More Harletty love (africa suede)----wore them for the first time this past Sat. evening to see New Years Eve movie and drinks afterwards with my girlfriends. 

Jeans are J Brand leggings
MJ Bordeaux lacquered Single bag
Anthropologie Squiggle Scarf


----------



## jacquelyn1210

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> very very pretty! gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## jacquelyn1210

dbeth said:
			
		

> More Harletty love (africa suede)----wore them for the first time this past Sat. evening to see New Years Eve movie and drinks afterwards with my girlfriends.
> 
> Jeans are J Brand leggings
> MJ Bordeaux lacquered Single bag
> Anthropologie Squiggle Scarf



Love!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> More Harletty love (africa suede)----wore them for the first time this past Sat. evening to see New Years Eve movie and drinks afterwards with my girlfriends.
> 
> Jeans are J Brand leggings
> MJ Bordeaux lacquered Single bag
> Anthropologie Squiggle Scarf



Gorgeous Beth! So glad you love them. You are looking fabulous!


----------



## megt10

Today I wore for the first time all day my Penny Platform Pumps. I was out running errands and they were fine most of the day. The dress is Milly, the belt is Etro and the bag is Chanel JM in Burgundy patent.


----------



## dbeth

jacquelyn1210 said:


> Love!



Thanks! 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Beth! So glad you love them. You are looking fabulous!



Thank you Meg!! LOVE that Milly dress---the colors are so vibrant.


----------



## Luv n bags

phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!


 
Love this outfit!



jacquelyn1210 said:


> View attachment 1560869
> 
> 
> CL Bye Bye 160 taupe!


\
So beautful!



dbeth said:


> More Harletty love (africa suede)----wore them for the first time this past Sat. evening to see New Years Eve movie and drinks afterwards with my girlfriends.
> 
> Jeans are J Brand leggings
> MJ Bordeaux lacquered Single bag
> Anthropologie Squiggle Scarf


 
I love this outfit and your MJ!



megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time all day my Penny Platform Pumps. I was out running errands and they were fine most of the day. The dress is Milly, the belt is Etro and the bag is Chanel JM in Burgundy patent.


 
You always look so pretty!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg!! LOVE that Milly dress---the colors are so vibrant.


 Thanks Beth. I love the colors in the dress too, today was such a great day to wear it. Such a nice warm day.


tigertrixie said:


> Love this outfit!
> 
> \
> So beautful!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this outfit and your MJ!
> 
> 
> 
> You always look so pretty!


 Thank you so much Tigertrixie.


----------



## fieryfashionist

cts900 said:


> Absolute perfection.  Period.



Aww, that's so kind of you to say!!!  Thank you!! 



BellaShoes said:


> Oh *fiery*, you look beautiful!



Aww, thanks so much!! 



stilly said:


> Love your dress with CLs!!!
> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you!!!  I'm always in awe of your elegance and ability to wear 120s so effortlessly! 



sammix3 said:


> You look stunning!  I don't know why the pic wasn't showing up for me before.. oh and I love Parker also!



Aww, thank you!!  Omg, me too... way too obsessed with parker and have many more sequin items from sales that I just don't need! 



phiphi said:


> you always look so elegant, M!!!



Aww, right back at you!!  You look beautiful!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Fiery I LOVE your Parker dress!!



Aww, thank you!! 




dbeth said:


> Fiery---amazing dress, you look gorgeous in it! Love all the detailing.



Thanks so much!!   I dunno if I did the dress any justice, but I tried! 



BattyBugs said:


> Hot!



Thank you! 



megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous.



So do you!!  I love the bright, cheerful colors in your dress!


----------



## fieryfashionist

indi3r4 said:


> this whole outfit is so romantic.. you look great



Aww, thanks so much!   That's the look I was going for! 



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You look fab! And I love The Nutcracker



Thank you!!   I loved it, too... gotta see some more ballets! 



heiress-ox said:


> Your dress is so pretty, I love it!



Thanks so much!! 



GrRoxy said:


> Oh I wish to see them one day too! I saw St Petersburg Nutcracker and I loved it



I hope you get to see them one day, too!  I'm sure they did a fabulous job in St Petersburg!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous!    Glad to see you're back!



Aww, thanks ... it's good to be back!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*rdgldy *- What a rockin' combo!   Love it! 

*jacquelyn1210 *- That dress + those shoes = HOT! 

*dbeth* - Oooooh, what a gorgeous combo!!   Hope you enjoyed the movie!


----------



## DariaD

Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late! 
I hate our postal services 

Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play? 
The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment


 Gorgeous! I agree you need to make an occasion to take that dress and those shoes out. You look stunning! I would say that dress would look fabulous at the opera.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment




oh wow!  that dress is amazing and you sure know how to work it!  hope you get a chance to wear it out soon


----------



## melialuvs2shop

megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time all day my Penny Platform Pumps. I was out running errands and they were fine most of the day. The dress is Milly, the belt is Etro and the bag is Chanel JM in Burgundy patent.






when i grow up, i want to be just like you!  you always look so put together and it always looks so effortless!  i just love that milly!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

dbeth said:


> More Harletty love (africa suede)----wore them for the first time this past Sat. evening to see New Years Eve movie and drinks afterwards with my girlfriends.
> 
> Jeans are J Brand leggings
> MJ Bordeaux lacquered Single bag
> Anthropologie Squiggle Scarf



if i didn't have so many boots already, i'd snatch up some harlettys after seeing this!  and i just love the color of your mj


----------



## DariaD

*megt10, melialuvs2shop* Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## dbeth

melialuvs2shop said:


> if i didn't have so many boots already, i'd snatch up some harlettys after seeing this!  and i just love the color of your mj



Aww, thanks Melia!   This was my first pair of CL boots & I absolutely adore them! And thanks for the nice compliment on my MJ bag---another one of my favorites.


----------



## dbeth

DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment



You look AMAZING---that dress is so beautiful!!!


----------



## megt10

melialuvs2shop said:


> when i grow up, i want to be just like you! you always look so put together and it always looks so effortless! i just love that milly!


 Thanks so much Melia!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment



love this!!!!


----------



## phiphi

BattyBugs said:


> Hot!
> You look fab, shoe twin!
> Very nice.



thank you dear batty!!



9distelle said:


> Gorgeous!! lace with CLs!



thanks! 



megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous.
> 
> Fabulous outfit phiphi! The skirt is awesome.
> 
> So cute, love it.



thank you so much meg! i love the colours in your dress!! so cheerful!



jacquelyn1210 said:


> View attachment 1560869
> 
> CL Bye Bye 160 taupe!



gorgeous outift!!!



dbeth said:


> More Harletty love (africa suede)----wore them for the first time this past Sat. evening to see New Years Eve movie and drinks afterwards with my girlfriends.
> 
> Jeans are J Brand leggings
> MJ Bordeaux lacquered Single bag
> Anthropologie Squiggle Scarf



stunning!!!!!



tigertrixie said:


> Love this outfit!



thank you!!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, right back at you!!  You look beautiful!!



thank you sweetie!!



DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late! I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment



there absolutely needs to be another occasion! this is a stunning dress on you!


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:
			
		

> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment



You look fabulous!! Love the dress!
Would you mind sharing how tall you are? I'm looking for long dress to wear to wedding in summer but all dresses seem to be too short once i put heels on and I'm not even tall, only 5ft4 (165cm)!! Lol


----------



## gymangel812

jacquelyn1210 said:


> View attachment 1560869
> 
> 
> CL Bye Bye 160 taupe!





phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!


gorgeous!!! love the shoes and skirt especially!



fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!!   What fab outfits, phew!!   Wore this to see the Nutcracker (my first ballet!) on NYE!
> 
> Parker dress, Chanel '07 dark silver 226 reissue and my Camel patent decolletes!


very cute! love the dress!!!



DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment


wow that's is an amazing dress, so flowy!

here's mine from a few days ago:








marc jacobs leather jacket
HL dress
hermes fuschia gator cdc
hermes tosca/rose tyrien birkin 25
indigo maggie 160 (i was afraid the 160s would be a mistake but they're aren't any worse than 140s and fairly comfy (for maggies LOL))


----------



## sammix3

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous!!! love the shoes and skirt especially!
> 
> 
> very cute! love the dress!!!
> 
> 
> wow that's is an amazing dress, so flowy!
> 
> here's mine from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc jacobs leather jacket
> HL dress
> hermes fuschia gator cdc
> hermes tosca/rose tyrien birkin 25
> indigo maggie 160 (i was afraid the 160s would be a mistake but they're aren't any worse than 140s and fairly comfy (for maggies LOL))



Love the whole outfit, especially the accessories!


----------



## myu3160

DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment



Wow!! That dress looks amazing on you!! I hope you get to wear it somewhere special!!


----------



## jenayb

*gym*, super cute! I'll bet you are loving your new Birkin!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous!!! love the shoes and skirt especially!
> 
> 
> very cute! love the dress!!!
> 
> 
> wow that's is an amazing dress, so flowy!
> 
> here's mine from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc jacobs leather jacket
> HL dress
> hermes fuschia gator cdc
> hermes tosca/rose tyrien birkin 25
> indigo maggie 160 (i was afraid the 160s would be a mistake but they're aren't any worse than 140s and fairly comfy (for maggies LOL))



gorgeous! I have that dress  Love the maggies


----------



## AEGIS

DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment




oh you're great!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

*gymangel* you are smokin HOT!! So happy to see you enjoying your new, stunning B. And the maggies are yummy! So much candy in this picture


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> More Harletty love (africa suede)----wore them for the first time this past Sat. evening to see New Years Eve movie and drinks afterwards with my girlfriends.
> 
> Jeans are J Brand leggings
> MJ Bordeaux lacquered Single bag
> Anthropologie Squiggle Scarf



One word:  Stunning.


----------



## megt10

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous!!! love the shoes and skirt especially!
> 
> 
> very cute! love the dress!!!
> 
> 
> wow that's is an amazing dress, so flowy!
> 
> here's mine from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc jacobs leather jacket
> HL dress
> hermes fuschia gator cdc
> hermes tosca/rose tyrien birkin 25
> indigo maggie 160 (i was afraid the 160s would be a mistake but they're aren't any worse than 140s and fairly comfy (for maggies LOL))


 Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Haven't been able to post anything for weeks!  So finally, a very belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! And I have a lot of catching up to do 

Here's what I wore before Xmas to lunch with girlfriends:
Mango top, HL skirt, Chanel WOC, and CL framboise rope 120 sandals


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment



You look gorgeous in that dress! You're right, it has to be taken out in public some other way 



megt10 said:


> Today I wore for the first time all day my Penny Platform Pumps. I was out running errands and they were fine most of the day. The dress is Milly, the belt is Etro and the bag is Chanel JM in Burgundy patent.



Love how you paired a simple styled shoe with the fab dress!



phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!



O.M.G.!


----------



## DariaD

*dbeth, dirtyaddiction, phiphi, myu3160, AEGIS, IcookIeatIshop* - Thank you so much! 



poppyseed said:


> You look fabulous!! Love the dress!
> Would you mind sharing how tall you are? l



Thank you, sweetie! 
I am 167cm, and this dress is a bit too long without heels and perfect with 100 heels on, so I'm pretty much sure it will fit you 
The name is "Shelbys maxi dress", can be found on eBay in a strapless version as well, in electric blue and white colors. (but be careful with surpassing the bride in a white version) 



gymangel812 said:


> here's mine from a few days ago:



Thank you!
The more I look at Maggies the more I want a pair, you rock them!


----------



## DariaD

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Here's what I wore before Xmas to lunch with girlfriends:
> Mango top, HL skirt, Chanel WOC, and CL framboise rope 120 sandals



Ohhh those wedges are gorgeous, I love the shape of the "heel"!
And you styled it just perfectly with this skirt


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> *dbeth, dirtyaddiction, phiphi, myu3160, AEGIS, IcookIeatIshop* - Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweetie!
> I am 167cm, and this dress is a bit too long without heels and perfect with 100 heels on, so I'm pretty much sure it will fit you
> The name is "Shelbys maxi dress", can be found on eBay in a strapless version as well, in electric blue and white colors. (but be careful with surpassing the bride in a white version)
> 
> Oh that sounds good! The electric blue was exactly what I was looking at as I would like to wear my meridian strass Madame Claudes, so I'm looking at blues, greens and purples. I already bought a lovely dress from Asos, but it's about 10cms too short...hmmm I wonder whether the strapless version has the split on the leg like yours...I really like it


----------



## heychar

DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment



Stunning!


----------



## aoqtpi

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous!!! love the shoes and skirt especially!
> 
> 
> very cute! love the dress!!!
> 
> 
> wow that's is an amazing dress, so flowy!
> 
> here's mine from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc jacobs leather jacket
> HL dress
> hermes fuschia gator cdc
> hermes tosca/rose tyrien birkin 25
> indigo maggie 160 (i was afraid the 160s would be a mistake but they're aren't any worse than 140s and fairly comfy (for maggies LOL))



So hot!


----------



## aoqtpi

DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment



Gorgeous dress! It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## aoqtpi

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Haven't been able to post anything for weeks!  So finally, a very belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! And I have a lot of catching up to do
> 
> Here's what I wore before Xmas to lunch with girlfriends:
> Mango top, HL skirt, Chanel WOC, and CL framboise rope 120 sandals



Super cute look! I love all the pink


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> You look gorgeous in that dress! You're right, it has to be taken out in public some other way
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you paired a simple styled shoe with the fab dress!
> 
> 
> 
> O.M.G.!


 Thanks so much.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Haven't been able to post anything for weeks!  So finally, a very belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! And I have a lot of catching up to do
> 
> Here's what I wore before Xmas to lunch with girlfriends:
> Mango top, HL skirt, Chanel WOC, and CL framboise rope 120 sandals


 What a gorgeous outfit! Every detail is perfect and you look fabulous!


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent Wallis and a Prada bag today:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis and a Prada bag today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Love every detail you always look fantastic and unique.


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> One word:  Stunning.





tigertrixie said:


> Love this outfit!
> 
> \
> So beautful!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this outfit and your MJ!
> 
> 
> 
> You always look so pretty!





fieryfashionist said:


> *rdgldy *- What a rockin' combo!   Love it!
> 
> *jacquelyn1210 *- That dress + those shoes = HOT!
> 
> *dbeth* - Oooooh, what a gorgeous combo!!   Hope you enjoyed the movie!





phiphi said:


> thank you dear batty!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much meg! i love the colours in your dress!! so cheerful!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous outift!!!
> 
> 
> 
> stunning!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sweetie!!
> 
> 
> 
> there absolutely needs to be another occasion! this is a stunning dress on you!




Thank you Duke, Tiger, Fiery & Phiphi!  





Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis and a Prada bag today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!




That prada bag is so pretty---is it leather?


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Love every detail you always look fantastic and unique.


 


dbeth said:


> Thank you Duke, Tiger, Fiery & Phiphi!
> 
> That prada bag is so pretty---*is it leather?*


 
Thank you both! Yes, it's leather.


----------



## DariaD

*heychar, aoqtpi* &#8212; thank you! 



Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis and a Prada bag today:



Ohhh, that bag!  Absolute beauty!


----------



## Jönathan

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous!!! love the shoes and skirt especially!
> 
> 
> very cute! love the dress!!!
> 
> 
> wow that's is an amazing dress, so flowy!
> 
> here's mine from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc jacobs leather jacket
> HL dress
> hermes fuschia gator cdc
> hermes tosca/rose tyrien birkin 25
> indigo maggie 160 (i was afraid the 160s would be a mistake but they're aren't any worse than 140s and fairly comfy (for maggies LOL))




Totally gorgeous! 
Lovely hermes bracelet and birkin!


----------



## Jönathan

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Haven't been able to post anything for weeks!  So finally, a very belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! And I have a lot of catching up to do
> 
> Here's what I wore before Xmas to lunch with girlfriends:
> Mango top, HL skirt, Chanel WOC, and CL framboise rope 120 sandals




Super cute!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfits, everyone!


----------



## myu3160

Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis and a Prada bag today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love!


----------



## IFFAH

Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis and a Prada bag today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



*Elsie*, you look so cute! Nice find on Prada bag.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis and a Prada bag today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Super cute!!! 

Love this outfit so much!!  Thanks for sharing everyday *E*!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous!!! love the shoes and skirt especially!
> 
> 
> very cute! love the dress!!!
> 
> 
> wow that's is an amazing dress, so flowy!
> 
> here's mine from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc jacobs leather jacket
> HL dress
> hermes fuschia gator cdc
> hermes tosca/rose tyrien birkin 25
> indigo maggie 160 (i was afraid the 160s would be a mistake but they're aren't any worse than 140s and fairly comfy (for maggies LOL))



WOW! *gymangel*

I have no words for you.... 

Love your bag, your shoes, your dress.... your legs too


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Super cute!!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous outfit! Every detail is perfect and you look fabulous!






			
				aoqtpi said:
			
		

> Super cute look! I love all the pink






			
				DariaD said:
			
		

> Ohhh those wedges are gorgeous, I love the shape of the "heel"!
> And you styled it just perfectly with this skirt



Thank you ladies!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kat99

I posted this in the Hermes forum but wanted to share my favorite pair of CLs, from my blog today


----------



## AEGIS

I LOVE your sunglasses. who are they by?



kat99 said:


> I posted this in the Hermes forum but wanted to share my favorite pair of CLs, from my blog today


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 





kat99 said:


> I posted this in the Hermes forum but wanted to share my favorite pair of CLs, from my blog today


 
This is gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

Goa lamé Simples today:
















More pics and details in my blog! Necklace is from H&M.


----------



## sammix3

Ron Ron zeppas.


----------



## sammix3

kat99 said:


> I posted this in the Hermes forum but wanted to share my favorite pair of CLs, from my blog today



Very pretty! BTW, I've been reading your blog and pretty much went through the whole thing! 

Oh and I'm a fellow Bay Area-er also


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sammix3 said:


> Ron Ron zeppas.


 
Love your top!! Where is it from?


----------



## sammix3

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Love your top!! Where is it from?



Thanks hun. It's from Diane von Furstenberg. I ordered it from the LA store.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

sammix3 said:


> Ron Ron zeppas.



You look amazing! I love your top...


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Ron Ron zeppas.


 
LOVE this!!!!!!!!


----------



## myu3160

sammix3 said:


> Ron Ron zeppas.



You look lovely!!! That pink looks great on your skin tone!


----------



## kat99

AEGIS said:


> I LOVE your sunglasses. who are they by?



Thank you! They are D&G and were quite affordable (around ~$100 on sale at Sunglass Hut?)



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous!



Thank you!



sammix3 said:


> Very pretty! BTW, I've been reading your blog and pretty much went through the whole thing!
> 
> Oh and I'm a fellow Bay Area-er also



Thank you and hi to a fellow Bay Area lady! So glad you like the blog and I  your DVF top!


----------



## icecreamom

sammix3 said:


> Ron Ron zeppas.


Super Cute


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous blouse sammi!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, how is it I take a few days off from tPF (to take care of the paying job) and I'm 7+ pages behind...argh!!  You all look amazing!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Yolanda 120 in chartreuse watersnake

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sobe2009

sammix3 said:


> Ron Ron zeppas.




You look so pretty, love the outfit!!


----------



## sobe2009

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Yolanda 120 in chartreuse watersnake
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





Stunning, love that dress!!


----------



## sobe2009

kat99 said:


> I posted this in the Hermes forum but wanted to share my favorite pair of CLs, from my blog today




You look like a celebrity


----------



## sobe2009

Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! Necklace is from H&M.



What a fun outfit!! very nice


----------



## megt10

kat99 said:


> I posted this in the Hermes forum but wanted to share my favorite pair of CLs, from my blog today


You look so casually chic. Love everything.


Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! Necklace is from H&M.


I love your outfits and have also started looking at your blog in my free time between 2 and 4 am .


IcookIeatIshop said:


> Yolanda 120 in chartreuse watersnake
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Seriously could you look any more beautiful? Everything about you and your outfit is stunning.


----------



## sobe2009

DariaD said:


> Finally received French Connection dress I've ordered for New Year's Eve big party... it was 11 days late!
> I hate our postal services
> 
> Gotta think out some new reason to take it out, maybe to some opera/theater play?
> The shoes are Pigalle Graffiti 100, they are my favorite pair at the moment




Yes, yes, yes opera!!! wear it, it really looks amazing on you


----------



## sobe2009

phiphi said:


> amethyste HP!





waow!!! Love this combination, so classy and fashionable


----------



## sobe2009

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous!!! love the shoes and skirt especially!
> 
> 
> very cute! love the dress!!!
> 
> 
> wow that's is an amazing dress, so flowy!
> 
> here's mine from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc jacobs leather jacket
> HL dress
> hermes fuschia gator cdc
> hermes tosca/rose tyrien birkin 25
> indigo maggie 160 (i was afraid the 160s would be a mistake but they're aren't any worse than 140s and fairly comfy (for maggies LOL))



You are gorgeous, love the outfit, shoes (shoe twins) and your legs


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> LOVE this!!!!!!!!





myu3160 said:


> You look lovely!!! That pink looks great on your skin tone!





icecreamom said:


> Super Cute





BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous blouse sammi!





sobe2009 said:


> You look so pretty, love the outfit!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## sobe2009

I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of  my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..


Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## dbeth

sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of  my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share




Hot pants, but why do you look like a cutout or mannequin?!  Maybe my 2nd glass of wine got to me tonight!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Wow we are at page 600 something?! I love this thread, everyone looks fab---u--lous!

more pics on my blog...


----------



## sobe2009

dbeth said:


> Hot pants, but why do you look like a cutout or mannequin?!  Maybe my 2nd glass of wine got to me tonight!



U mean with no life? Lol  ....... Is just a mirror picture


----------



## sobe2009

Asia_Leone said:


> Wow we are at page 600 something?! I love this thread, everyone looks fab---u--lous!
> 
> more pics on my blog...



Love the outfit!!! So fun and colorful


----------



## jenayb

sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of  my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share







You are ridiculously gorgeous as usual babe!!!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

sobe2009 said:


> Love the outfit!!! So fun and colorful



Thanks hon!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Another one!


----------



## sobe2009

jenaywins said:


> You are ridiculously gorgeous as usual babe!!!!



Thank you beautiful!! U r too nice  xo


----------



## dbeth

sobe2009 said:
			
		

> U mean with no life? Lol  ....... Is just a mirror picture



Lol-- the way the pic looks, might be the background.  You have a FAB figure!!


----------



## DariaD

omg, its been 2 days and I am already so behind... so sorry for the general shout out, but you girls look hot! 

*sobe2009*, you have an incredible figure, so feminine!

*Asia_Leone* I love the black dress! 
If you dont mind me asking, who is the designer?


----------



## martinaa

Asia_Leone said:


> Wow we are at page 600 something?! I love this thread, everyone looks fab---u--lous!
> 
> more pics on my blog...


 
I love the colors of your outfit! Great.


----------



## martinaa

sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share


 
 You look great!!


----------



## martinaa

sammix3 said:


> Ron Ron zeppas.


 

You look soooo amazing. The outfit is fabulous!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Seriously could you look any more beautiful? Everything about you and your outfit is stunning.



Awww thank you, Meg!




			
				sobe2009 said:
			
		

> Stunning, love that dress!!



The dress is by a homegrown designer, Alldressedup :0) btw you have a killer body!!

Here's another one with an HL dress, in Dorepi 100 in leopard print pony hair. Didn't read the invitation so didn't realize the wedding was on a beach :0(

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## igorark

sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of  my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share



Very nice outfit and great shot.
Everybody is doing a greta job in this thread.


----------



## megt10

sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Awesome pic, love the pants.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Awww thank you, Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is by a homegrown designer, Alldressedup :0) btw you have a killer body!!
> 
> Here's another one with an HL dress, in Dorepi 100 in leopard print pony hair. Didn't read the invitation so didn't realize the wedding was on a beach :0(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 Love the dress.


----------



## sobe2009

dbeth said:


> Lol-- the way the pic looks, might be the background.  You have a FAB figure!!



Hehe... Thank you so much!!



DariaD said:


> omg, its been 2 days and I am already so behind... so sorry for the general shout out, but you girls look hot!
> 
> *sobe2009*, you have an incredible figure, so feminine!
> 
> *Asia_Leone* I love the black dress!
> If you dont mind me asking, who is the designer?



Thank you Daria, you are too nice



martinaa said:


> You look great!!



Thanks Martinaa!! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Awww thank you, Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is by a homegrown designer, Alldressedup :0) btw you have a killer body!!
> 
> Here's another one with an HL dress, in Dorepi 100 in leopard print pony hair. Didn't read the invitation so didn't realize the wedding was on a beach :0(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you and you look fab... Love it



igorark said:


> Very nice outfit and great shot.
> Everybody is doing a greta job in this thread.



Thank you for your kind words



megt10 said:


> Awesome pic, love the pants.



Thank you but OMG! Megt, I love all ur outfits, you always look amazing... BTW, love love love your Balenciaga jackets.. so amazing!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Yolanda 120 in chartreuse watersnake
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I love the color pairing  so sophisticated!



sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of  my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share



smokin' hot


----------



## dbeth

Asia_Leone said:


> Another one!




Wow, I LOVE this dress! Who is it by??


----------



## myu3160

Asia_Leone said:


> Another one!



Stunning~!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share


 
You are so stunning and gorgeous, I would love to see more from you.  !!!


----------



## cts900

I am sooooooooo sorry for the general shout out but the new semester and a flippin' head cold have had me down and out.  I have not missed a SINGLE outfit though and am, as always, impressed and inspired by each of you.  



sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of  my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share



^^I could not leave the thread without saying W-O-W-Z-A! You are just flat out hot.  This is an incredible look, babe.  So nice to see you posting in here.  More more more!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of  my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share



Sobe, babe, you are looking so hot! Stunning!! 
Love your Balmain leather pants! Awe!!


----------



## PeepToe

sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of  my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share


*M!!!!!!*  You need to post outfit pics on here more often. You always look amazing!!


----------



## megt10

Tonight for Shul I am wearing my pink patent simples with a new DVF dress, Chanel single flap and Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonight for Shul I am wearing my pink patent simples with a new DVF dress, Chanel single flap and Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.



You look hot as always! Love the DVF dress. Now I need to find one too :0P

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I am wearing my pink patent simples with a new DVF dress, Chanel single flap and Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.


 
Love the outfit meg!!!
I love pink!!!


----------



## stilly

sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share


 
So sexy *sobe2009*!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## stilly

Asia_Leone said:


> Wow we are at page 600 something?! I love this thread, everyone looks fab---u--lous!
> 
> more pics on my blog...


 
You look fabulous *Asia_Leone*!!!


----------



## stilly

Asia_Leone said:


> Another one!


 
Such a great picture!!!
You look amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore the Black Python Twistochat 120s today


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> I wore the Black Python Twistochat 120s today



Super sexy!



megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I am wearing my pink patent simples with a new DVF dress, Chanel single flap and Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.



I adore how your shoes accent the luscious pattern of your beautiful dress.  You have such style, Meg.  I really admire you.


----------



## sobe2009

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I love the color pairing  so sophisticated!
> 
> 
> 
> smokin' hot



Thank you!!! 



CLShoe_Lover said:


> You are so stunning and gorgeous, I would love to see more from you.  !!!



Awe, thanks for the kind words!!



cts900 said:


> I am sooooooooo sorry for the general shout out but the new semester and a flippin' head cold have had me down and out.  I have not missed a SINGLE outfit though and am, as always, impressed and inspired by each of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^I could not leave the thread without saying W-O-W-Z-A! You are just flat out hot.  This is an incredible look, babe.  So nice to see you posting in here.  More more more!!!


CTS!!!!! thank you so much, u r way to sweet with me and hello!!, u look amazing amazing amazing every time, how do u do it?. I always love all your outfit pictures... so gorgeous!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Sobe, babe, you are looking so hot! Stunning!!
> Love your Balmain leather pants! Awe!!



Awe thanks love. I always enjoy all ur pictures ....always so stylish and beautiful!  Me too, I really love my balmain pants... Love them since the runway show and I feel so lucky to have them.



PeepToe said:


> *M!!!!!!*  You need to post outfit pics on here more often. You always look amazing!!



Not as amazing as you but thank you for the love . 



megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I am wearing my pink patent simples with a new DVF dress, Chanel single flap and Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.



OMG!!! exatly what I was talking about, always so stylish and beautiful... and Hello Balenciaga?  love how they fit you... How many of this jackets you have? hope many because they are really made for you



stilly said:


> So sexy *sobe2009*!!!
> Love it!!!



Thank you love !!



stilly said:


> I wore the Black Python Twistochat 120s today



Always so sexy!!!


----------



## cts900

sobe2009 said:


> CTS!!!!! thank you so much, u r way to sweet with me and hello!!, u look amazing amazing amazing every time, how do u do it?. I always love all your outfit pictures... so gorgeous!!



What a sweet thing to write.  You are just SO lovely.


----------



## BellaShoes

*sobe*, you are gorgeous! Love the whole look...

*asia_leone*... such a pretty look!

*stilly*, love the twistochat


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> You look hot as always! Love the DVF dress. Now I need to find one too :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank you so much. Like CL there is a style of DVF dress to fit your tastes, lifestyle and body type.



stilly said:


> Love the outfit meg!!!
> I love pink!!!


 Thanks so much Stilly. I love your outfit and your shoes are super sexy. I wish that I could wear this style for any extended period of time.


cts900 said:


> Super sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore how your shoes accent the luscious pattern of your beautiful dress. You have such style, Meg. I really admire you.


 Thank you so much CTS, that is so nice of you to say. Well we have a mutual admiration society going then!


sobe2009 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, thanks for the kind words!!
> 
> 
> CTS!!!!! thank you so much, u r way to sweet with me and hello!!, u look amazing amazing amazing every time, how do u do it?. I always love all your outfit pictures... so gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awe thanks love. I always enjoy all ur pictures ....always so stylish and beautiful! Me too, I really love my balmain pants... Love them since the runway show and I feel so lucky to have them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not as amazing as you but thank you for the love .
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! exatly what I was talking about, always so stylish and beautiful... and Hello Balenciaga? love how they fit you... How many of this jackets you have? hope many because they are really made for you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love !!
> 
> 
> 
> Always so sexy!!!


 Thank you Sobe, you really are so kind. I have several Balenciaga jackets, 7 regular moto and 2 quilted. Sort of like DVF and CL they are kinda addictive . I do wear them though on an almost daily basis. They go with just about all of my wardrobe.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I am wearing my pink patent simples with a new DVF dress, Chanel single flap and Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.


Classic and stunning as usaul meg...I wish I had your sense and ease of style!



stilly said:


> I wore the Black Python Twistochat 120s today


 
Elegant stilly!!!  I don't know how you wear your skirts in such cold weather!!!  I just can't do it!  The Twistochat looks incredible!!


----------



## DariaD

megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I am wearing my pink patent simples with a new DVF dress, Chanel single flap and Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.



Im in love with every your outfit and this one is not an exclusion! 
You always look super-chic yet have some nice edgy touch which makes outfit interesting. 
When I grow up, I wanna be like you 




stilly said:


> I wore the Black Python Twistochat 120s today



Ohh, I think it is the first time I see mod pics of Twistochats and I just love them! (and now I need a pair too)
They look great on you and your gorgeous legs


----------



## Missshiv

Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive


----------



## Acheriontop

Missshiv said:
			
		

> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive



You look gorgeous! Love the nude MBB!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Classic and stunning as usaul meg...I wish I had your sense and ease of style!
> 
> 
> 
> Elegant stilly!!! I don't know how you wear your skirts in such cold weather!!! I just can't do it! The Twistochat looks incredible!!


 Thank you Beagly. You have great style and class and I am missing seeing your outfits!


DariaD said:


> Im in love with every your outfit and this one is not an exclusion!
> You always look super-chic yet have some nice edgy touch which makes outfit interesting.
> When I grow up, I wanna be like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I think it is the first time I see mod pics of Twistochats and I just love them! (and now I need a pair too)
> They look great on you and your gorgeous legs


 Thanks so much Daria. I always try to add a little something that adds interest to an outfit. I get so much inspiration from the fabulous ladies on this forum .


----------



## megt10

Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive


 Stunning! I hope you had a great time.


----------



## LVoepink

Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive


 
Great photo!


----------



## martinaa

Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive



Hot outfit! These shoes..... - fabulous!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive


 OMG ...      ... Miss Hiv you are so beautiful and so gorgeous ....    :urock:   !!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive



oh! you look lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I am wearing my pink patent simples with a new DVF dress, Chanel single flap and Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.



stunning *Meg*


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> stunning *Meg*


 Thanks so much CrispedRosa.


----------



## 9distelle

Lady Peep black patent 150 w/ red toe


----------



## Missshiv

CRISPEDROSA said:


> oh! you look lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG ...      ... Miss Hiv you are so beautiful and so gorgeous ....    :urock:   !!!





martinaa said:


> Hot outfit! These shoes..... - fabulous!





LVoepink said:


> Great photo!





Acheriontop said:


> You look gorgeous! Love the nude MBB!





megt10 said:


> Stunning! I hope you had a great time.



Thank you all for your lovely messages


----------



## chloe speaks

stilly said:


> I wore the Black Python Twistochat 120s today



beauteous as usual stilly!



Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive


 these on you Missshive! i hope you are loving these; they're one of my HG shoes too (I have in black and LLLLLLOOOOOVVEE; often think if beige comes up i will purchase too!)



9distelle said:


> Lady Peep black patent 150 w/ red toe



looking hot shoe twin!


----------



## chloe speaks

Last night to dinner with DH and DD: *Black Lady Gres nappa!*


----------



## cts900

chloe speaks said:


> Last night to dinner with DH and DD: *Black Lady Gres nappa!*



I LOVE everything about this.  The dress is so classic and vibrant.  You look beautiful beyond words. 

ETA: One of my favorite CLs of all time and in black nappa....TDF!



9distelle said:


> Lady Peep black patent 150 w/ red toe



Looking sassy!



Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive



I think the lace detail at the neckline is lovely.  You look fabulous.


----------



## mrsMP

I've seen these shoes worn by many including celebrities but I think this is the first time I've seen it looking so perfectly fitting and it goes with so well with your skin tone! Gorgeous!




Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive


----------



## Missshiv

mrsMP said:


> I've seen these shoes worn by many including celebrities but I think this is the first time I've seen it looking so perfectly fitting and it goes with so well with your skin tone! Gorgeous!



thank you so much for your lovely comments


----------



## Missshiv

cts900 said:


> I think the lace detail at the neckline is lovely.  You look fabulous.



Thank you  



chloe speaks said:


> these on you Missshive! i hope you are loving these; they're one of my HG shoes too (I have in black and LLLLLLOOOOOVVEE; often think if beige comes up i will purchase too!)
> 
> 
> looking hot shoe twin!



Thanks  I LOOOOVE them.. I want the black too!! I need to stop spending, my CL obsession only started in November...and I already have 5 pairs...ooops


----------



## Missshiv

chloe speaks said:


> Last night to dinner with DH and DD: *Black Lady Gres nappa!*



Looking so very classy! Lovely outfit!


----------



## cts900

Had to wear my new ADs!


----------



## jenayb

Yeah!!!!


----------



## cts900

^^You are the best :kiss:.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous Sobe!


sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Louboufan

Beautiful!


Asia_Leone said:


> Wow we are at page 600 something?! I love this thread, everyone looks fab---u--lous!
> 
> more pics on my blog...


----------



## CocoB

cts900 said:


> Had to wear my new ADs!



CTS, you look amazing, and I love your dress.


----------



## megt10

9distelle said:


> Lady Peep black patent 150 w/ red toe


 
Gorgeous and I love your dress who is it by?



chloe speaks said:


> Last night to dinner with DH and DD: *Black Lady Gres nappa!*


 Fantastic outfit and you DD is so cute.


cts900 said:


> Had to wear my new ADs!


 Oh C you look beautiful. I love that color on you. Please post more pics. You always make me smile.


----------



## Hipployta

Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.


----------



## stilly

Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive


 
Love the look *Missshiv*!!!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> Super sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore how your shoes accent the luscious pattern of your beautiful dress. You have such style, Meg. I really admire you.


 


sobe2009 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, thanks for the kind words!!
> 
> 
> CTS!!!!! thank you so much, u r way to sweet with me and hello!!, u look amazing amazing amazing every time, how do u do it?. I always love all your outfit pictures... so gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awe thanks love. I always enjoy all ur pictures ....always so stylish and beautiful! Me too, I really love my balmain pants... Love them since the runway show and I feel so lucky to have them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not as amazing as you but thank you for the love .
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! exatly what I was talking about, always so stylish and beautiful... and Hello Balenciaga? love how they fit you... How many of this jackets you have? hope many because they are really made for you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love !!
> 
> 
> 
> Always so sexy!!!


 


BellaShoes said:


> *sobe*, you are gorgeous! Love the whole look...
> 
> *asia_leone*... such a pretty look!
> 
> *stilly*, love the twistochat


 


megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. Like CL there is a style of DVF dress to fit your tastes, lifestyle and body type.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Stilly. I love your outfit and your shoes are super sexy. I wish that I could wear this style for any extended period of time.
> 
> Thank you so much CTS, that is so nice of you to say. Well we have a mutual admiration society going then!
> 
> Thank you Sobe, you really are so kind. I have several Balenciaga jackets, 7 regular moto and 2 quilted. Sort of like DVF and CL they are kinda addictive . I do wear them though on an almost daily basis. They go with just about all of my wardrobe.


 


beagly911 said:


> Classic and stunning as usaul meg...I wish I had your sense and ease of style!
> 
> 
> 
> Elegant stilly!!! I don't know how you wear your skirts in such cold weather!!! I just can't do it! The Twistochat looks incredible!!


 


DariaD said:


> Im in love with every your outfit and this one is not an exclusion!
> You always look super-chic yet have some nice edgy touch which makes outfit interesting.
> When I grow up, I wanna be like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, I think it is the first time I see mod pics of Twistochats and I just love them! (and now I need a pair too)
> They look great on you and your gorgeous legs


 


chloe speaks said:


> beauteous as usual stilly!
> 
> 
> these on you Missshive! i hope you are loving these; they're one of my HG shoes too (I have in black and LLLLLLOOOOOVVEE; often think if beige comes up i will purchase too!)
> 
> 
> 
> looking hot shoe twin!


 

Thanks so much *cts, sobe2009, Bella, meg, beagly, Daria* & *chloe*!!!
It is getting harder to wear my CLs with skirts with the cold weather setting in...


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> Had to wear my new ADs!


 
Love the new ADs on you *cts!!!*
Your legs look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> Lady Peep black patent 150 w/ red toe


 
You look amazing *9distelle*!!!
The Peeps are fabulous!!!


----------



## beagly911

Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive


Beautiful Missshiv!



9distelle said:


> Lady Peep black patent 150 w/ red toe


Lovely look, your dress is wonderful!



chloe speaks said:


> Last night to dinner with DH and DD: *Black Lady Gres nappa!*


 Great look!


cts900 said:


> Had to wear my new ADs!


Fabulous cts!!



Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go. Now I have them LOL.


 WOW!! Awesome outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Had to wear my new ADs!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.



Very pretty!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Kid Pigalles out for an early dinner last night with an old houndstooth mini and a black cashmere sweater. Its really getting too cold out to wear minis...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles out for an early dinner last night with an old houndstooth mini and a black cashmere sweater. Its really getting too cold out to wear minis...


Gorgeous stilly!!  Your legs are a mile long!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous stilly!! Your legs are a mile long!


 
Thanks *beagly*!!!
The short skirt certainly helps...


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> Had to wear my new ADs!



Hey there hotness!  You are looking more beautiful everyday! 



Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.



I love your style, so feminine!



stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles out for an early dinner last night with an old houndstooth mini and a black cashmere sweater. Its really getting too cold out to wear minis...



You don't have to stop, just wear tights!


----------



## akillian24

Waternsake Biancas in Amethyste....
plus 29 weeks & some change of baby.


----------



## Dukeprincess

akillian24 said:


> Waternsake Biancas in Amethyste....
> plus 29 weeks & some change of baby.



Gorgeous Mommy-to-be!


----------



## megt10

Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go. Now I have them LOL.


 I love everything about the outfit. Your shoes are gorgeous and so are you.


----------



## megt10

akillian24 said:


> Waternsake Biancas in Amethyste....
> plus 29 weeks & some change of baby.


 So stylish! I just love seeing this.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles out for an early dinner last night with an old houndstooth mini and a black cashmere sweater. Its really getting too cold out to wear minis...


 Wow your legs are a mile long. I love the houndstooth skirt.


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Had to wear my new ADs!


----------



## AEGIS

akillian24 said:


> Waternsake Biancas in Amethyste....
> plus 29 weeks & some change of baby.




aww adorbs!!!


----------



## Flip88

sobe2009 said:
			
		

> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of  my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share



Everyone looks fab - this look particularly IMO


----------



## 9distelle

chloe speaks said:


> looking hot shoe twin!





cts900 said:


> Looking sassy!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous and I love your dress who is it by?





stilly said:


> You look amazing *9distelle*!!!
> The Peeps are fabulous!!!





beagly911 said:


> Lovely look, your dress is wonderful!



Thank you sooo much for your lovely comments!!
The dress is Cavalli


----------



## megt10

9distelle said:


> Thank you sooo much for your lovely comments!!
> The dress is Cavalli


 No wonder I loved it .


----------



## chloe speaks

cts900 said:


> I LOVE everything about this.  The dress is so classic and vibrant.  You look beautiful beyond words.
> 
> ETA: One of my favorite CLs of all time and in black nappa....TDF!





Missshiv said:


> Looking so very classy! Lovely outfit!





megt10 said:


> Fantastic outfit and you DD is so cute.





beagly911 said:


> Great look!



thank you everyone! we had a great time; I love to be able to wear ANY CLs right now in the dead of winter


----------



## chloe speaks

Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I  picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the  booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was  getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.


 I love your look, and the Pampas (?) look great on you



cts900 said:


> Had to wear my new ADs!


*cts!* i LOVE  your dress and new ADs together. you look beautiful!



akillian24 said:


> Waternsake Biancas in Amethyste....
> plus 29 weeks & some change of baby.


more fashionable than me when I was 29 weeks! LOL wonderful chic outfit.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go. Now I have them LOL.


 
WOW ...     ... as always stunning and gorgeous, love yours modpics, looking forward to see more please ...   :urock:   !!!


----------



## phiphi

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Awww thank you, Meg!
> 
> The dress is by a homegrown designer, Alldressedup :0) btw you have a killer body!!
> Here's another one with an HL dress, in Dorepi 100 in leopard print pony hair. Didn't read the invitation so didn't realize the wedding was on a beach :0(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



very very pretty!



megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I am wearing my pink patent simples with a new DVF dress, Chanel single flap and Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.



loving that print, meg - and the jacket is really great too!



Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive



stunning! you look beautiful.



9distelle said:


> Lady Peep black patent 150 w/ red toe



oh, i LOVE your dress! 



chloe speaks said:


> Last night to dinner with DH and DD: *Black Lady Gres nappa!*



amazing look chloe - the lady gres has to be one of the best styles. 



cts900 said:


> Had to wear my new ADs!



perfection! you look gorgeous!



Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.



love the pampas on you - great outfit - love your style!



stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles out for an early dinner last night with an old houndstooth mini and a black cashmere sweater. Its really getting too cold out to wear minis...



i'm jealous you can still wear skirts without tights!!! looking good stilly!! 



akillian24 said:


> Waternsake Biancas in Amethyste....
> plus 29 weeks & some change of baby.



akillian - gorgeous mommy! that's a great outfit! 



sobe2009 said:


> I love this thread!!! You girls are so inspiring.... coming out of  my constant luker mode and posting since I was starting to feel like a stalker of this thread with no contribution whatsoever lol ..
> 
> Balmain leather Pants and Pigalle black patent 120
> Thanks for letting me share



and this is why you can't lurker mode anymore! you are the fierceness! so stunning!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> very very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> loving that print, meg - and the jacket is really great too!
> 
> 
> 
> stunning! you look beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, i LOVE your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> amazing look chloe - the lady gres has to be one of the best styles.
> 
> 
> 
> perfection! you look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> love the pampas on you - great outfit - love your style!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm jealous you can still wear skirts without tights!!! looking good stilly!!
> 
> 
> 
> akillian - gorgeous mommy! that's a great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why you can't lurker mode anymore! you are the fierceness! so stunning!!!


 Thanks Phiphi! I can so see you in this dress.


----------



## Missshiv

phiphi said:


> stunning! you look beautiful.





stilly said:


> Love the look *Missshiv*!!!





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful Missshiv!




Thanks everyone


----------



## cts900

CocoB said:


> CTS, you look amazing, and I love your dress.



You are too kind.  Thank you!



megt10 said:


> Oh C you look beautiful. I love that color on you. Please post more pics. You always make me smile.



Thank you so much.  Now that I am back at work, more pics!  I am still working on color...now I need to work on patterns.  I am striving to be more like you!



stilly said:


> Love the new ADs on you *cts!!!*
> Your legs look gorgeous!!!



Uhhhhhh.....a compliment on my legs from the woman with the ULTIMATE legs??????  I am dying over here.  Thank you!



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous cts!!



Thanks, beagly!




			
				Jönathan;20768982 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!



You are so lovely .  



Dukeprincess said:


> Hey there hotness!  You are looking more beautiful everyday!



Thank you, hot stuff.  I miss you!  



aoqtpi said:


>







chloe speaks said:


> *cts!* i LOVE  your dress and new ADs together. you look beautiful!



You are so sweet.  I really appreciate the kind words.



phiphi said:


> perfection! you look gorgeous!



Thank you, my dear, sweet P.


----------



## cts900

Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.



Absolute, unequivocal perfection.



stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles out for an early dinner last night with an old houndstooth mini and a black cashmere sweater. Its really getting too cold out to wear minis...



I LOVE houndstooth.  You are rocking that mini! 



akillian24 said:


> Waternsake Biancas in Amethyste....
> plus 29 weeks & some change of baby.



You could not look more beautiful.  So fashionable and feminine.


----------



## Nadin22

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous!!! love the shoes and skirt especially!
> 
> 
> very cute! love the dress!!!
> 
> 
> wow that's is an amazing dress, so flowy!
> 
> here's mine from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc jacobs leather jacket
> HL dress
> hermes fuschia gator cdc
> hermes tosca/rose tyrien birkin 25
> indigo maggie 160 (i was afraid the 160s would be a mistake but they're aren't any worse than 140s and fairly comfy (for maggies LOL))



You look great!!! Are the Maggies very hard to walk in? I really like the indigo / purple ones.


----------



## Nadin22

kat99 said:


> I posted this in the Hermes forum but wanted to share my favorite pair of CLs, from my blog today



 You look amazing! Great combination!



sammix3 said:


> Ron Ron zeppas.



You look beautiful!


----------



## Nadin22

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Yolanda 120 in chartreuse watersnake
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



You look stunning! Love the color combination. Beautiful dress!



megt10 said:


> Tonight for Shul I am wearing my pink patent simples with a new DVF dress, Chanel single flap and Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.



You look very pretty!



Missshiv said:


> Went out for mine and DBFs anniversary meal, took my new MBBs for a test drive



Wow!!! Very beautiful and hot!


----------



## Nadin22

cts900 said:


> Had to wear my new ADs!



Congrats on your new ADs! You look great! 



Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.



Very beautiful! 



stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles out for an early dinner last night with an old houndstooth mini and a black cashmere sweater. Its really getting too cold out to wear minis...



Beautiful and hot!


----------



## Missshiv

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> Wow!!! Very beautiful and hot!



Thank you


----------



## gymangel812

Nadin22 said:


> You look great!!! Are the Maggies very hard to walk in? I really like the indigo / purple ones.


thanks! no i don't find them hard to walk in, even in the 160s. it looks like you have the lady peep, if you can walk in those, you should be fine


----------



## skislope15

You look great! Hopefully you keep these your tpfer #4 with that pair there well travelled shoes



Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.


----------



## icecreamom

Crappy Fitting Room - Cellphone Picture :shame:
This look was 100% inspired by Blair from the "Atlantic-Pacific Blog". I ordered this Angora Sweater from Madewell and I'm completely in love with it, wearing it here with my new Declics in Camel Suede and Celine mini Luggage. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## chanel*liz

icecreamom said:


> Crappy Fitting Room - Cellphone Picture :shame:
> This look was 100% inspired by Blair from the "Atlantic-Pacific Blog". I ordered this Angora Sweater from Madewell and I'm completely in love with it, wearing it here with my new Declics in Camel Suede and Celine mini Luggage. Thanks for letting me share!!


 
super fierce! love the sweater + shoes + celine bag!!


----------



## chanel*liz

akillian24 said:


> Waternsake Biancas in Amethyste....
> plus 29 weeks & some change of baby.


 
you look super stylish mommy to be! congrats  what a special time..


----------



## stilly

Dukeprincess said:


> Hey there hotness! You are looking more beautiful everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your style, so feminine!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to stop, just wear tights!


 


megt10 said:


> Wow your legs are a mile long. I love the houndstooth skirt.


 


9distelle said:


> Thank you sooo much for your lovely comments!!
> The dress is Cavalli


 


phiphi said:


> very very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> loving that print, meg - and the jacket is really great too!
> 
> 
> 
> stunning! you look beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, i LOVE your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> amazing look chloe - the lady gres has to be one of the best styles.
> 
> 
> 
> perfection! you look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> love the pampas on you - great outfit - love your style!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm jealous you can still wear skirts without tights!!! looking good stilly!!
> 
> 
> 
> akillian - gorgeous mommy! that's a great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> and this is why you can't lurker mode anymore! you are the fierceness! so stunning!!!


 


cts900 said:


> Absolute, unequivocal perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE houndstooth. You are rocking that mini!
> 
> 
> 
> You could not look more beautiful. So fashionable and feminine.


 


Nadin22 said:


> Congrats on your new ADs! You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and hot!


 

Thanks so much *Dukeprincess, meg, 9distelle, phi, cts* & *Nadin*!!!


----------



## stilly

icecreamom said:


> Crappy Fitting Room - Cellphone Picture :shame:
> This look was 100% inspired by Blair from the "Atlantic-Pacific Blog". I ordered this Angora Sweater from Madewell and I'm completely in love with it, wearing it here with my new Declics in Camel Suede and Celine mini Luggage. Thanks for letting me share!!


 
I love the outfit *icecreamom*!!!
Such a cute look!!!


----------



## Hipployta

Thank you so much everyone...I'm the 4th TPF member to buy these shoes??? Wow, Loubie sizing is really crazy. I'm so glad they're my LP size LOL.  I'm glad I finally got them.  When they first came out and I had those Pampas transferred from Selfridge to the Brown Thomas concession only for them to get to the states and turn out to be the Pampas bootie I was crushed.  

If anyone is curious my dress is by Trashy Diva. It's a New Orleans based store but they have a website with size charts for every piece of clothing. 




			
				Jönathan;20768988 said:
			
		

> Very pretty!!





stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles out for an early dinner last night with an old houndstooth mini and a black cashmere sweater. Its really getting too cold out to wear minis...



Legs for days...but it's a bit nippy in Miami too so I'm wearing long jackets LOL.  



Dukeprincess said:


> I love your style, so feminine!





akillian24 said:


> Waternsake Biancas in Amethyste....
> plus 29 weeks & some change of baby.



Yes, I want to a Posh style pregnant woman too LOL



megt10 said:


> I love everything about the outfit. Your shoes are gorgeous and so are you.





CLShoe_Lover said:


> WOW ...     ... as always stunning and gorgeous, love yours modpics, looking forward to see more please ...   :urock:   !!!





phiphi said:


> love the pampas on you - great outfit - love your style!





cts900 said:


> Absolute, unequivocal perfection.





Nadin22 said:


> Very beautiful!





skislope15 said:


> You look great! Hopefully you keep these your tpfer #4 with that pair there well travelled shoes


----------



## 9distelle

Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.


how the Pamapas look on you, congrats!!


----------



## Hipployta

As I mentioned above I'm wearing long, but light, jackets in Miami. Yesterday's jacket was also Trashy Diva AND I've worn it as a dress before. I have this jacket in 4 or 5 colors LOL.  I felt like being BRIGHT with this print. The shoes are Bianca in Rouge Patent.  

Since all my photos elsewhere have my godchild around them I kept one in LOL.

I have NOTHING on my face since it was like 11pm by this time...*smh* Even a bit of lipgloss would have been good 














For comparison the jacket in another color...ignore the Miu Miu heels...I would never cheat on my Loubies and include photo evidence


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Hipployta said:
			
		

> As I mentioned above I'm wearing long, but light, jackets in Miami. Yesterday's jacket was also Trashy Diva AND I've worn it as a dress before. I have this jacket in 4 or 5 colors LOL.  I felt like being BRIGHT with this print. The shoes are Bianca in Rouge Patent.
> 
> Since all my photos elsewhere have my godchild around them I kept one in LOL.
> 
> I have NOTHING on my face since it was like 11pm by this time...*smh* Even a bit of lipgloss would have been good
> 
> For comparison the jacket in another color...ignore the Miu Miu heels...I would never cheat on my Loubies and include photo evidence



That coat/dress looks fab on you! I say when you find something that works, buy it in ALL the colors :0)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the look, *icecreamom!* Blair would be proud!

*Hippolyta:*


----------



## megt10

Nadin22 said:


> You look stunning! Love the color combination. Beautiful dress!
> 
> 
> 
> You look very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Very beautiful and hot!


 Thank you Nadin.


----------



## megt10

Hipployta said:


> As I mentioned above I'm wearing long, but light, jackets in Miami. Yesterday's jacket was also Trashy Diva AND I've worn it as a dress before. I have this jacket in 4 or 5 colors LOL. I felt like being BRIGHT with this print. The shoes are Bianca in Rouge Patent.
> 
> Since all my photos elsewhere have my godchild around them I kept one in LOL.
> 
> I have NOTHING on my face since it was like 11pm by this time...*smh* Even a bit of lipgloss would have been good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison the jacket in another color...ignore the Miu Miu heels...I would never cheat on my Loubies and include photo evidence


 Love the pics. Your jackets are really nice looking and fit you so well. I love the pic with your godchild in it the best though . She is adorable.


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> Crappy Fitting Room - Cellphone Picture :shame:
> This look was 100% inspired by Blair from the "Atlantic-Pacific Blog". I ordered this Angora Sweater from Madewell and I'm completely in love with it, wearing it here with my new Declics in Camel Suede and Celine mini Luggage. Thanks for letting me share!!


 Love the whole look! You look great.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go. Now I have them LOL.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.



you look amazing as usual! I definitely needed to see you in 2012-work out resolution is officially back on! lol



stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles out for an early dinner last night with an old houndstooth mini and a black cashmere sweater. Its really getting too cold out to wear minis...



leggy leggy! how tall are you stilly?



icecreamom said:


> Crappy Fitting Room - Cellphone Picture :shame:
> This look was 100% inspired by Blair from the "Atlantic-Pacific Blog". I ordered this Angora Sweater from Madewell and I'm completely in love with it, wearing it here with my new Declics in Camel Suede and Celine mini Luggage. Thanks for letting me share!!



this look is so cute and fun 



Hipployta said:


> As I mentioned above I'm wearing long, but light, jackets in Miami. Yesterday's jacket was also Trashy Diva AND I've worn it as a dress before. I have this jacket in 4 or 5 colors LOL.  I felt like being BRIGHT with this print. The shoes are Bianca in Rouge Patent.
> 
> Since all my photos elsewhere have my godchild around them I kept one in LOL.
> 
> I have NOTHING on my face since it was like 11pm by this time...*smh* Even a bit of lipgloss would have been good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison the jacket in another color...ignore the Miu Miu heels...I would never cheat on my Loubies and include photo evidence



I'm on it! you always have the hook up info for fun curvy-wear! thanks!


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> As I mentioned above I'm wearing long, but light, jackets in Miami. Yesterday's jacket was also Trashy Diva AND I've worn it as a dress before. I have this jacket in 4 or 5 colors LOL. I felt like being BRIGHT with this print. The shoes are Bianca in Rouge Patent.
> 
> Since all my photos elsewhere have my godchild around them I kept one in LOL.
> 
> I have NOTHING on my face since it was like 11pm by this time...*smh* Even a bit of lipgloss would have been good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison the jacket in another color...ignore the Miu Miu heels...I would never cheat on my Loubies and include photo evidence


 
Love the jackets, and how funny - I can see someone totally sleeping in the background of one of your pics!


----------



## Hipployta

9distelle said:


> how the Pamapas look on you, congrats!!



Thank you



IcookIeatIshop said:


> That coat/dress looks fab on you! I say when you find something that works, buy it in ALL the colors :0)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Indeed...I have a few pieces like that. Multiple Biancas and MBBs LOL. The dress I'm wearing underneath I have in 3 colors too LOL.  I can't remember if I actually posted the HOT PINK version with my Python Batik Ron Ron

The dress is by Single and it fits fabulously...I recommend them. I know Bluefly has them at discount rate right now too. 



Dukeprincess said:


> *Hippolyta:*





megt10 said:


> Love the pics. Your jackets are really nice looking and fit you so well. I love the pic with your godchild in it the best though . She is adorable.



She's 7 months!  I had to go to Honduras for a couple of months and when I came back I was like, "Who is this child?" 

In all seriousness it just reminded me how much my fellow military members miss in their regular lives. Skype just isn't the same...and in Honduras the internet was ABYSMAL! 



Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous!


 Thank you



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> you look amazing as usual! I definitely needed to see you in 2012-work out resolution is officially back on! lol
> 
> 
> I'm on it! you always have the hook up info for fun curvy-wear! thanks!



As long as you're working out to be healthy.  I vary between 135-145 and I'm 5'4 and prefer to be lightly toned.  Unfortunately I'm often getting the sleeves of my vintage clothes repaired because they rip which is VERY annoying. It's not like I'm ripped...but these clothes were made for NO muscle. 

As far as the clothing you HAVE to follow the size chart.  The number on the jacket doesn't matter...only the fit.  That jacket dress is a 8 (29.5 inch waist) because if I wore a six I wouldn't be able to wear a dress under it LOL. They go up to size 24. 



jenaywins said:


> Love the jackets, and how funny - I can see someone totally sleeping in the background of one of your pics!



HA...once you pointed it out I noticed it to. That's my godchild's nanny. She was watching the Patriots game in her room.


----------



## skislope15

Lol yup they went from jenay to me to bella to you....jenay's couldn't do the height because her back, I couldnt cause i couldnt walk in them and my toe was quished, bella got a different size....these were made for you!!! well travelled shoes lol, thank god for tpf



Hipployta said:


> Thank you so much everyone...I'm the 4th TPF member to buy these shoes??? Wow, Loubie sizing is really crazy. I'm so glad they're my LP size LOL. I'm glad I finally got them. When they first came out and I had those Pampas transferred from Selfridge to the Brown Thomas concession only for them to get to the states and turn out to be the Pampas bootie I was crushed.
> 
> If anyone is curious my dress is by Trashy Diva. It's a New Orleans based store but they have a website with size charts for every piece of clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legs for days...but it's a bit nippy in Miami too so I'm wearing long jackets LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I want to a Posh style pregnant woman too LOL


----------



## rdgldy

*hipployta*, I absolutely adore your sense of style!


----------



## cts900

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats on your new ADs! You look great!



Thank you so very much .



icecreamom said:


> Crappy Fitting Room - Cellphone Picture :shame:
> This look was 100% inspired by Blair from the "Atlantic-Pacific Blog". I ordered this Angora Sweater from Madewell and I'm completely in love with it, wearing it here with my new Declics in Camel Suede and Celine mini Luggage. Thanks for letting me share!!



I am OBSESSED with polka dots.  I love everything about this look on you.



Hipployta said:


> As I mentioned above I'm wearing long, but light, jackets in Miami. Yesterday's jacket was also Trashy Diva AND I've worn it as a dress before. I have this jacket in 4 or 5 colors LOL.  I felt like being BRIGHT with this print. The shoes are Bianca in Rouge Patent.
> 
> Since all my photos elsewhere have my godchild around them I kept one in LOL.
> 
> I have NOTHING on my face since it was like 11pm by this time...*smh* Even a bit of lipgloss would have been good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison the jacket in another color...ignore the Miu Miu heels...I would never cheat on my Loubies and include photo evidence



You always look divine.


----------



## myu3160

cts900 said:


> Had to wear my new ADs!



Love!


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> Crappy Fitting Room - Cellphone Picture :shame:
> This look was 100% inspired by Blair from the "Atlantic-Pacific Blog". I ordered this Angora Sweater from Madewell and I'm completely in love with it, wearing it here with my new Declics in Camel Suede and Celine mini Luggage. Thanks for letting me share!!



lol i remember that blog post.  i loved it! love your interpretation of it too!


----------



## AEGIS

Hipployta said:


> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.




i love it!


----------



## dbeth

Hipployta said:
			
		

> Since Bella found ones that actually fit I picked up these shoes this month. I actually ordered them before but the booties were accidentally sent to me and after the hell that was getting them BACK thru customs I just let them go.  Now I have them LOL.



I could have sworn I already commented on this, but you really look great in the Pampas!! It's such a beautiful shoe, much better in person. Wish I could wear them!! 

Also love your coats, live the styles & print!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*sigh* I'm so far behind again. Love the outfits, everyone.


----------



## cts900

myu3160 said:


> Love!



Thank you so much!


----------



## 9distelle

phiphi said:


> oh, i LOVE your dress!


so much!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Furniture shopping in: MK top, AX pants, crepe ribbon rope wedge 100, and 20cm Kelly


----------



## Acheriontop

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Furniture shopping in: MK top, AX pants, crepe ribbon rope wedge 100, and 20cm Kelly



Love the little peep of color against your pants! You look so classy.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Furniture shopping in: MK top, AX pants, crepe ribbon rope wedge 100, and 20cm Kelly


 You look so cute. I love the pops of color with the bag and the shoes.


----------



## cts900

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Furniture shopping in: MK top, AX pants, crepe ribbon rope wedge 100, and 20cm Kelly



I love the colors in your look.  Fabulous.


----------



## cts900

I went sans color today in a LBD for work in my newest pair--the perfect-for-work AD 100.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

cts900 said:
			
		

> I love the colors in your look.  Fabulous.






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You look so cute. I love the pops of color with the bag and the shoes.






			
				Acheriontop said:
			
		

> Love the little peep of color against your pants! You look so classy.



Thank you ladies! 

And cts900, very classy!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Dukeprincess

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Furniture shopping in: MK top, AX pants, crepe ribbon rope wedge 100, and 20cm Kelly



Wow, you look great! 



cts900 said:


> I went sans color today in a LBD for work in my newest pair--the perfect-for-work AD 100.



DAYYYUUMMM, smoking hot!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I went sans color today in a LBD for work in my newest pair--the perfect-for-work AD 100.


 You look totally HOT C! I love that dress on you. It looks really similar to a grey one that I wore yesterday.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Vicky Botta 120's with a RL Polo dress that I got from Rue. The jacket is Balenciaga quilted and the bag Chanel GST.


----------



## r6girl2005

That Kelly is so CUTE! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Furniture shopping in: MK top, AX pants, crepe ribbon rope wedge 100, and 20cm Kelly


 




cts900 said:


> I went sans color today in a LBD for work in my newest pair--the perfect-for-work AD 100.


 
Meg, who makes your stylish scarf?



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Vicky Botta 120's with a RL Polo dress that I got from Rue. The jacket is Balenciaga quilted and the bag Chanel GST.


----------



## megt10

r6girl2005 said:


> That Kelly is so CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, who makes your stylish scarf?


 I just checked and it says Saks 5th Ave. I think I got it on one of their online sales. It is super soft 100% Modal.


----------



## r6girl2005

Thanks! I totally love it!



megt10 said:


> I just checked and it says Saks 5th Ave. I think I got it on one of their online sales. It is super soft 100% Modal.


----------



## megt10

r6girl2005 said:


> Thanks! I totally love it!


 I thought is was super cute too. I love accessories .


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Vicky Botta 120's with a RL Polo dress that I got from Rue. The jacket is Balenciaga quilted and the bag Chanel GST.


 


megt10 said:


> You look totally HOT C! I love that dress on you. It looks really similar to a grey one that I wore yesterday.


 
You are so sweet, meg.  Thank you.  I ADORE the reds!!!!!  Your belt is beautiful and the _overall look _is just beautiful.  So chic.  



Dukeprincess said:


> DAYYYUUMMM, smoking hot!


 
You are wonderful, sweetness.



IcookIeatIshop said:


> And cts900, very classy!


 
Thank you very much .


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You are so sweet, meg. Thank you. I ADORE the reds!!!!! Your belt is beautiful and the _overall look _is just beautiful. So chic.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wonderful, sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much .


 Thanks so much C! .


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> I went sans color today in a LBD for work in my newest pair--the perfect-for-work AD 100.



i need perfect for work heels. such a great height!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Vicky Botta 120's with a RL Polo dress that I got from Rue. The jacket is Balenciaga quilted and the bag Chanel GST.



i love how you layered it with the scarf and jacket.


----------



## cts900

r6girl2005 said:


> That Kelly is so CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, who makes your stylish scarf?


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> i need perfect for work heels. such a great height!


 

I have freakish long and jacked up toes so the peep began to hurt at the end of the day but otherwise--perfect for a long day.  I could not believe how easy the height was beacuse of that double platform.  Awesome!  I HIGHLY recommend them.


----------



## sammix3

Everyone looks super fab!! 

Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i need perfect for work heels. such a great height!
> 
> 
> 
> i love how you layered it with the scarf and jacket.


 Thanks Aegis. It was the perfect outfit for a cool So. Cal day. I always want some color in my outfit .


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> I went sans color today in a LBD for work in my newest pair--the perfect-for-work AD 100.




Gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again


 
I want this bag so bad. I hate you.   

Just kidding. Fab as always babe.



*CTS & Meg *- you ladies always look amazing. *C*, I love how much wear you're getting out of your new ADs, and *Meg* you know I love those red Vickys!!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> I want this bag so bad. I hate you.
> 
> Just kidding. Fab as always babe.
> 
> 
> 
> *CTS & Meg *- you ladies always look amazing. *C*, I love how much wear you're getting out of your new ADs, and *Meg* you know I love those red Vickys!!



Patience my dear. You know you're #1 on the waitlist at Saks.  They just haven't gotten their shipments yet. Maybe they're getting it the same time as Barneys, which is the week after next.


----------



## sammix3

These are perfect for work, which means I might need some!



cts900 said:


> I went sans color today in a LBD for work in my newest pair--the perfect-for-work AD 100.



I love the bow belt, its super duper cute!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Vicky Botta 120's with a RL Polo dress that I got from Rue. The jacket is Balenciaga quilted and the bag Chanel GST.


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Patience my dear. You know you're #1 on the waitlist at Saks. They just haven't gotten their shipments yet. Maybe they're getting it the same time as Barneys, which is the week after next.


 
I know. I was #2 at Saks, and #1 purchased.  

Anyhow, thanks and again you look very, very cute!!


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again



Super cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again



That Celine!


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again




Love the color of your Celine purse!


----------



## chanel*liz

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again


 

OMG!! Love this look and love love the Celine bag!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> I went sans color today in a LBD for work in my newest pair--the perfect-for-work AD 100.


Great pairing cts!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Vicky Botta 120's with a RL Polo dress that I got from Rue. The jacket is Balenciaga quilted and the bag Chanel GST.


Fabulous as usual meg...Love the dress!



sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again


Stunning outfit, love the Celine!!!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Furniture shopping in: MK top, AX pants, crepe ribbon rope wedge 100, and 20cm Kelly


 Lovely look for a day of shopping!!


Hipployta said:


> As I mentioned above I'm wearing long, but light, jackets in Miami. Yesterday's jacket was also Trashy Diva AND I've worn it as a dress before. I have this jacket in 4 or 5 colors LOL. I felt like being BRIGHT with this print. The shoes are Bianca in Rouge Patent.
> 
> Since all my photos elsewhere have my godchild around them I kept one in LOL.
> 
> I have NOTHING on my face since it was like 11pm by this time...*smh* Even a bit of lipgloss would have been good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison the jacket in another color...ignore the Miu Miu heels...I would never cheat on my Loubies and include photo evidence


OMG!!  Love the rouge, the color is TDF!!  The jackets are terrific!!


----------



## cts900

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again



Thank you for the kind compliment and I am LOVING those tights.




			
				Jönathan;20801852 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!



Thanks, sweetie pie.



jenaywins said:


> I want this bag so bad. I hate you.
> 
> Just kidding. Fab as always babe.
> 
> 
> 
> *CTS & Meg *- you ladies always look amazing. *C*, I love how much wear you're getting out of your new ADs, and *Meg* you know I love those red Vickys!!



So, I was right little bird.  Most comfy CLs out of the box I have had to date.  I love them.  Thanks .



beagly911 said:


> Great pairing cts!



Thank you so much!


----------



## HermesLuv

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again


 OMG that bag!!!.....


----------



## cts900

I am having a CL week....nude simple 100s today...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ So classic and chic!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I am having a CL week....nude simple 100s today...


 I am so glad that you are having a CL week! I love all your outfits but I think this might be my favorite so far. You look so chic, classy and just gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Great pairing cts!
> 
> 
> Fabulous as usual meg...Love the dress!
> 
> 
> Stunning outfit, love the Celine!!!
> 
> 
> Lovely look for a day of shopping!!
> 
> OMG!! Love the rouge, the color is TDF!! The jackets are terrific!!


 Thanks so much Beagly! I think I am going to get a lot of use out of it, it is super comfortable.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> I am having a CL week....nude simple 100s today...


 Fabulous cts, classic and sexy!!!  Love it!


----------



## megt10

Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.


 Lovely meg!!  I love finding a great deal!!


----------



## stilly

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> you look amazing as usual! I definitely needed to see you in 2012-work out resolution is officially back on! lol
> 
> 
> 
> leggy leggy! how tall are you stilly?
> 
> 
> 
> this look is so cute and fun
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on it! you always have the hook up info for fun curvy-wear! thanks!


 

Thanks ChocoAvantGarde!!! I'm about 5"6" so I guess I'm mostly legs...


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg!! I love finding a great deal!!


 
Love the outfit *meg*!!!
Very chic!!!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> I am having a CL week....nude simple 100s today...


 

I love this look *cts*!!!
Perfect skirt and cardi!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg!! I love finding a great deal!!


 Thanks so much Beagly, I do too!


stilly said:


> Love the outfit *meg*!!!
> Very chic!!!


 Thank you Stilly.


----------



## ochie

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again




omg love your celine bag!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

cts900 said:
			
		

> I am having a CL week....nude simple 100s today...



It's so Audrey Hepburn!!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Vicky Botta 120's with a RL Polo dress that I got from Rue. The jacket is Balenciaga quilted and the bag Chanel GST.



Another fabulous outfit, Meg. I'd never be able to pull off a pair of red knee high boots, but you did it so well!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> I am having a CL week....nude simple 100s today...




i love midi skirts!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.



when you go out are you the best dressed usually?


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> I am having a CL week....nude simple 100s today...



C. 

You're so cute!! Love this outfit!!


----------



## Jönathan

megt10 said:


> Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.



Meg,

Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> It's so Audrey Hepburn!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabulous outfit, Meg. I'd never be able to pull off a pair of red knee high boots, but you did it so well!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thanks so much but from what I have seen you seem to be able to pull off everything and always look fantastic.



AEGIS said:


> when you go out are you the best dressed usually?


 LOL, no I usually just fit in. I did get lots of compliments on this outfit yesterday but gotta tell you it wasn't the most comfortable thing I own. Back to DVF today .



			
				Jönathan;20806906 said:
			
		

> Meg,
> 
> Gorgeous outfit!


 Thanks so much Jonathan, you are always so sweet.


----------



## sobe2009

cts900 said:


> I am having a CL week....nude simple 100s today...



Can u be any more perfect?


----------



## sobe2009

megt10 said:


> Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.




OMG, impecable taste as always and I adore your bag.


----------



## sobe2009

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again



You look amazing!! and your bag, OMG


----------



## sobe2009

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Furniture shopping in: MK top, AX pants, crepe ribbon rope wedge 100, and 20cm Kelly



Perfection, so beautiful!


----------



## megt10

sobe2009 said:


> OMG, impecable taste as always and I adore your bag.


 Thanks so much Sobe! I love that bag too. I found it last year on ebay for a really good price.


----------



## sobe2009

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Sobe! I love that bag too. I found it last year on ebay for a really good price.



I really think is pretty spectacular, I am in love . I guess, I have to search ebay more often


----------



## megt10

sobe2009 said:


> I really think is pretty spectacular, I am in love . I guess, I have to search ebay more often


 I have been really lucky with some great finds on ebay. I always get everything authenticated and stick with trusted sellers so I feel confident buying.


----------



## mommywithstyle

Loving all the outfits! Everyone looks fab! 

Wearing my Nude Biancas w my outfit today. Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## cts900

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ So classic and chic!


 
Thank you so very much.



megt10 said:


> I am so glad that you are having a CL week! I love all your outfits but I think this might be my favorite so far. You look so chic, classy and just gorgeous!


 
You are so generous with your compliments. Thank you. I am loving the crystals on your skirt. The whole look is head to toe perfection. 



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous cts, classic and sexy!!! Love it!


 
Thank you, hun. I really appreciate that. 



stilly said:


> I love this look *cts*!!!
> Perfect skirt and cardi!!


 
Aw, thanks stilly!!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> It's so Audrey Hepburn!!


 
This is SUCH a lovely thing to write. I am deeply complimented.



AEGIS said:


> i love midi skirts!


 
Me, too! Thanks sweetie!




			
				Jönathan;20806904 said:
			
		

> C.
> 
> You're so cute!! Love this outfit!!


 
You are so precious, J. Thank you. 



sobe2009 said:


> Can u be any more perfect?


 
omg, could u be any more kind? I am humbled, thank you. 



mommywithstyle said:


> Loving all the outfits! Everyone looks fab!
> 
> Wearing my Nude Biancas w my outfit today. Happy Thursday everyone!


 
You look fantastic.


----------



## icecreamom

mommywithstyle said:


> Loving all the outfits! Everyone looks fab!
> 
> Wearing my Nude Biancas w my outfit today. Happy Thursday everyone!


 
love this! are these the 120?


----------



## icecreamom

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again


 Celine


----------



## sammix3

Thank you so much everyone! I think the Celine got more love than the CLs, lol.  Now wouldn't it be great if CLs made shoes to match my Celine? 




			
				Jönathan;20802195 said:
			
		

> Super cute!





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That Celine!





fumi said:


> Love the color of your Celine purse!





chanel*liz said:


> OMG!! Love this look and love love the Celine bag!!





beagly911 said:


> Great pairing cts!
> 
> 
> Fabulous as usual meg...Love the dress!
> 
> 
> Stunning outfit, love the Celine!!!
> 
> 
> Lovely look for a day of shopping!!
> 
> OMG!!  Love the rouge, the color is TDF!!  The jackets are terrific!!





cts900 said:


> Thank you for the kind compliment and I am LOVING those tights.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, sweetie pie.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I was right little bird.  Most comfy CLs out of the box I have had to date.  I love them.  Thanks .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!





HermesLuv said:


> OMG that bag!!!.....





ochie said:


> omg love your celine bag!!





sobe2009 said:


> You look amazing!! and your bag, OMG





icecreamom said:


> Celine


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.



Oh Meg--this is perfection!!!!! Abosolutely love everything head to toe!! And that python bag.


----------



## megt10

mommywithstyle said:


> Loving all the outfits! Everyone looks fab!
> 
> Wearing my Nude Biancas w my outfit today. Happy Thursday everyone!


 Yep, you are a mommy with style. Love the casual look with the great shoes, perfect.


----------



## AEGIS

mommywithstyle said:


> Loving all the outfits! Everyone looks fab!
> 
> Wearing my Nude Biancas w my outfit today. Happy Thursday everyone!





you're so cute!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.



so pretty! you really can't go wrong with a leopard shoe!! 



mommywithstyle said:


> Loving all the outfits! Everyone looks fab!
> 
> Wearing my Nude Biancas w my outfit today. Happy Thursday everyone!



totally adorable!



cts900 said:


> I am having a CL week....nude simple 100s today...



i swear. you are the prettiest thing! swoon.



sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again



love this, sammi! and the pop of colour is awesome.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Oh Meg--this is perfection!!!!! Abosolutely love everything head to toe!! And that python bag.


Thanks so much Beth. 



cts900 said:


> Thank you so very much.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so generous with your compliments. Thank you. I am loving the crystals on your skirt. The whole look is head to toe perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, hun. I really appreciate that.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks stilly!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is SUCH a lovely thing to write. I am deeply complimented.
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too! Thanks sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so precious, J. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> omg, could u be any more kind? I am humbled, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic.


 Thanks C! The crystals really do make the skirt something special and for 25.00 how could you go wrong?


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> so pretty! you really can't go wrong with a leopard shoe!!
> 
> 
> 
> totally adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> i swear. you are the prettiest thing! swoon.
> 
> 
> 
> love this, sammi! and the pop of colour is awesome.


 Thanks Phiphi, I agree a do love a little leopard .


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.


I love this outfit on you! You look so sophisticated and just plain fantastic!


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Vicky Botta 120's with a RL Polo dress that I got from Rue. The jacket is Balenciaga quilted and the bag Chanel GST.


Wow! I wish mine fit me like this! Instead they are tight so it loses the beautiful baggy effect!


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again


ZOMG!!! PINK CELINE!!!!! This is my next bag purchase (well after my chanel and alma vernis..but still! my next next next). This bag makes me just DIEEEE!


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> I love this outfit on you! You look so sophisticated and just plain fantastic!


 


jamidee said:


> Wow! I wish mine fit me like this! Instead they are tight so it loses the beautiful baggy effect!


 Jamidee, good to see you! Thanks so much for the compliments. I would prefer that my boots weren't so baggy. I like a sleeker look but they are really comfortable and such a great pop of color that I couldn't send them back. Since they were also half price that helped too .


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i love midi skirts!


Moi aussi. They are my current obsession.


----------



## Flip88

megt10 said:


> Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.



That Dior .........................


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> ZOMG!!! PINK CELINE!!!!! This is my next bag purchase (well after my chanel and alma vernis..but still! my next next next). This bag makes me just DIEEEE!



This bag is sold out everywhere before it hit the stores! I hope you'll be able to get it!

Oh and which Chanel and alma vernis are you after? I got an amarante alma pm 2 years ago and haven't used it much


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:


> This bag is sold out everywhere before it hit the stores! I hope you'll be able to get it!
> 
> Oh and which Chanel and alma vernis are you after? I got an amarante alma pm 2 years ago and haven't used it much


I know  . I'm hoping one day (hopefully sometime sooner rather than later) it will be put on ebay and I can snatch it up! I'm after a classic flap bag (I debate on whether I want a beautiful cobalt or red...or stick with classic black) and the amarante alma mm. Both of the latter bags I have been obsessing over for yearsssss. It's time I stop buying shoes and invest in bags. But, I can't stop!


----------



## megt10

Flip88 said:


> That Dior .........................


 Thank you! I do really like it, it is lightweight and holds a ton of stuff. Great for shopping .


----------



## rdgldy

sammix, your pink Celine-oh, my lord!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Vera Wang color block knit dress, blue glittart simples


----------



## phiphi

rdgldy said:


> Vera Wang color block knit dress, blue glittart simples
> 
> View attachment 1571101



you look amazing L!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*phi*!!


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> i swear. you are the prettiest thing! swoon.



P, you always make me feel like the prettiest girl in the world.  It means so much to me.  Thank you, sweet friend.



rdgldy said:


> Vera Wang color block knit dress, blue glittart simples
> 
> View attachment 1571101



Out of this world.  You just inspired me to reconsider what I wear to work tomorrow! Beautiful, as always.  Post.More.Please.


----------



## rdgldy

thank you, dear *cts*!  I can't wait to see what you come up with for tomorrow.


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> thank you, dear *cts*!  I can't wait to see what you come up with for tomorrow.



I am working on it....


----------



## mommywithstyle

cts900 said:


> You look fantastic.



Thank you! 



icecreamom said:


> love this! are these the 120?



No, they are the 140 



megt10 said:


> Yep, you are a mommy with style. Love the casual look with the great shoes, perfect.



Aww you're so sweet!  Thank you!



AEGIS said:


> you're so cute!



Thanks! 



phiphi said:


> totally adorable!



Thank you!


----------



## mommywithstyle

rdgldy said:


> Vera Wang color block knit dress, blue glittart simples
> 
> View attachment 1571101




Pretty!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles out for an early dinner last night with an old houndstooth mini and a black cashmere sweater. Its really getting too cold out to wear minis...


Those are super Hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

akillian24 said:


> Waternsake Biancas in Amethyste....
> plus 29 weeks & some change of baby.


Love the Chanel and the Biancas!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Vicky Botta 120's with a RL Polo dress that I got from Rue. The jacket is Balenciaga quilted and the bag Chanel GST.


Nice match!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammix3 said:


> Everyone looks super fab!!
> 
> Here are my Ron Ron zeppas again


The tights with the heels looks great!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.


You have the cutest style. The bag and the belt makes a good combination.


----------



## Prada_Princess

megt10 said:


> Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.



Such a nice outfit. The skirt looks so flattering on you and the crystals add to it well. Your H belt is, of course, a great accessory and the bag finishes off a great outfit - Dior do wonderful exotics!


----------



## GSDlover

megt10 said:


> Today I am wear my Joli Dune Leopard 120's. The skirt is white House Black Market Suede with little crystals on the bottom. I found it on ebay for like 25.00 new. The tank is St. John and the sweater blazer is Design History. The belt is Hermes and the bag is Dior python.



Meg, I love this outfit!  I can almost picture Angelina Jolie wearing this in "the Tourist" movie.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> You have the cutest style. The bag and the belt makes a good combination.


 


Prada_Princess said:


> Such a nice outfit. The skirt looks so flattering on you and the crystals add to it well. Your H belt is, of course, a great accessory and the bag finishes off a great outfit - Dior do wonderful exotics!


 


GSDlover said:


> Meg, I love this outfit! I can almost picture Angelina Jolie wearing this in "the Tourist" movie.


 
Thank you ladies so much .


----------



## sobe2009

rdgldy said:


> Vera Wang color block knit dress, blue glittart simples
> 
> View attachment 1571101



Perfection!!


----------



## kham

Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami

Dress: BCBG
CLs: Leopard Maggies


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

everyone looks fabulous!!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi! Everyone looks great! This thread moves so fast, I haven't been here for a bit and I'm like 50 pages behind! 

My Outfit today:
BCBGmaxazria Serenity Dress
Blue Mago 140
WHBM belt
Vintage Juliana blue lagoon Demi Parure 

And closeups of the jewelry! I love collecting vintage pieces so I'm finally getting around to including them in my daily wardrobe! Disregard the no makeup face


----------



## mommywithstyle

kham said:


> Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> CLs: Leopard Maggies



HOT! Love the outfit!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## kham

mommywithstyle said:


> HOT! Love the outfit!! Happy Birthday!!!



Thank you!!  We'll be back at it tonight


----------



## dhampir2005

Whoops, forgot the pictures!


----------



## dhampir2005

One more!


----------



## Nadin22

dhampir2005 said:


> One more!



Very beautiful! Great combination!


----------



## mommywithstyle

dhampir2005 said:


> One more!



Very pretty!


----------



## Nadin22

kham said:


> Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> CLs: Leopard Maggies



You look absolutely hot! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> One more!


 
Where's your blonde hair!? :cry:


----------



## dhampir2005

Nadin22 said:


> Very beautiful! Great combination!



Thank you! I was lucky the belt came in this morning!



mommywithstyle said:


> Very pretty!



Awww thank you so much! I love how vintage jewelry gives everything a feminine look 



jenaywins said:


> Where's your blonde hair!? :cry:



Oh *J*, remember how a few months ago I said I was going dark? It's like my hair progressively gets darker each time. I was a 10 at my blondest and I just got it re-dyed on Wednesday to a 5. I figure I'm going to let it get healthier and longer (hello rapunzel blonde hair ) and then try back for blonde . I miss the blonde too  but it was starting to experience a lot of breakage so I decided I'd rather not be bald (there were little tufts breaking off!). Don't worry I'm sure soon enough it'll be healthy again and down the road of bleach I go.....


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> Oh *J*, remember how a few months ago I said I was going dark? It's like my hair progressively gets darker each time. I was a 10 at my blondest and I just got it re-dyed on Wednesday to a 5. I figure I'm going to let it get healthier and longer (hello rapunzel blonde hair ) and then try back for blonde . I miss the blonde too  but it was starting to experience a lot of breakage so I decided I'd rather not be bald (there were little tufts breaking off!). Don't worry I'm sure soon enough it'll be healthy again and down the road of bleach I go.....


 
I remember.. I was hoping it was  phase. LOL!!! You look gorgeous either way!


----------



## dhampir2005

jenaywins said:


> I remember.. I was hoping it was  phase. LOL!!! You look gorgeous either way!



It's okay! No worries, it is a phase. I was blonde for close to 7 years so for now I'm kind of fascinated with how I look with dark hair  I'm sure I'll be going back though. There's nothing quite like a blonde Asian!


----------



## jenayb

dhampir2005 said:


> It's okay! No worries, it is a phase. I was blonde for close to 7 years so for now I'm kind of fascinated with how I look with dark hair  I'm sure I'll be going back though. There's nothing quite like a blonde Asian!


----------



## kham

Nadin22 said:


> You look absolutely hot! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## dbeth

rdgldy said:


> Vera Wang color block knit dress, blue glittart simples
> 
> View attachment 1571101



You look so cute---and I love your scarf!! 




kham said:


> Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> CLs: Leopard Maggies



 Wow Kham---you look stunning!!! And you look fabulous in your leopard maggies! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! 



dhampir2005 said:


> One more!



I love this look---absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## samina

Navy dress from ASOS and my yummy black patent 100 simples!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

kham said:
			
		

> Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> CLs: Leopard Maggies



Happy birthday!!! And what can I say? Drop dead gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## megt10

kham said:


> Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> CLs: Leopard Maggies


 Love the color of that dress with the contrast of those shoes, totally hot.


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Navy dress from ASOS and my yummy black patent 100 simples!
> 
> View attachment 1572091
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572092
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572093


 So cute!


----------



## megt10

Tonights Shul outfit, dress is DVF, navy Chanel Sharpei and my patent navy Proratas and of course Sammie, lol.


----------



## dhampir2005

dbeth said:


> You look so cute---and I love your scarf!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Kham---you look stunning!!! And you look fabulous in your leopard maggies! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this look---absolutely GORGEOUS!!!



Aww thanks! I'm really into flowy dresses/gowns lately 



samina said:


> Navy dress from ASOS and my yummy black patent 100 simples!
> 
> View attachment 1572091
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572092
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572093



I love how nice simples look in black patent!



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, dress is DVF, navy Chanel Sharpei and my patent navy Proratas and of course Sammie, lol.



Love the print and pink on this dress!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonights Shul outfit, dress is DVF, navy Chanel Sharpei and my patent navy Proratas and of course Sammie, lol.



This is my favorite DVF style and I LOVE the print. Needless to say you look fabulous as always!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kham

Nadin22 said:


> You look absolutely hot! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!





dbeth said:


> Wow Kham---you look stunning!!! And you look fabulous in your leopard maggies! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!





IcookIeatIshop said:


> Happy birthday!!! And what can I say? Drop dead gorgeous!!





megt10 said:


> Love the color of that dress with the contrast of those shoes, totally hot.




Thank you ladies!!!! I just love this pair.  I am seriously hooked on the Maggies


----------



## r6girl2005

Pretty in pink!!!



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, dress is DVF, navy Chanel Sharpei and my patent navy Proratas and of course Sammie, lol.


----------



## AEGIS

Feeling like a porker lol and i wanted to be really low key tonight for my linesister's bday.  My other sorority sister's made fun of me the entire time for my sweatshirt but it has sparkles and bedazzlement!

sweatshirt: LaRok
Jeans: Joe's
Shoes: Anthra Maggie






it has sparkles built in...speaks to my tacky heart


----------



## AEGIS

dhampir2005 said:


> One more!



cute! shoe twinsies!!



kham said:


> Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> CLs: Leopard Maggies





you better get it!


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Aww thanks! I'm really into flowy dresses/gowns lately
> 
> 
> 
> I love how nice simples look in black patent!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the print and pink on this dress!


 


IcookIeatIshop said:


> This is my favorite DVF style and I LOVE the print. Needless to say you look fabulous as always!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 


r6girl2005 said:


> Pretty in pink!!!


 Thanks so much Ladies you are all so kind.


----------



## chanel*liz

dhampir2005 said:


> One more!



Love the magos!! Stunning!


----------



## chanel*liz

kham said:


> Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> CLs: Leopard Maggies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nadin22 said:


> Very beautiful! Great combination!


really pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

AEGIS said:


> Feeling like a porker lol and i wanted to be really low key tonight for my linesister's bday.  My other sorority sister's made fun of me the entire time for my sweatshirt but it has sparkles and bedazzlement!
> 
> sweatshirt: LaRok
> Jeans: Joe's
> Shoes: Anthra Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has sparkles built in...speaks to my tacky heart


The maggies are nice. I tried it once in Neiman Marcus and I can not walk in them. They look hot on you.


----------



## beagly911

I am so far behind!


mommywithstyle said:


> Loving all the outfits! Everyone looks fab!
> 
> Wearing my Nude Biancas w my outfit today. Happy Thursday everyone!


 Great look!


rdgldy said:


> Vera Wang color block knit dress, blue glittart simples
> 
> View attachment 1571101


Love the dress and the simples look terrific!



kham said:


> Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> CLs: Leopard Maggies


Hot!  Love the Maggies with the hot pink!



dhampir2005 said:


> One more!


Stunning!



samina said:


> Navy dress from ASOS and my yummy black patent 100 simples!
> 
> View attachment 1572091
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572092
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572093


Classic, lovely look!



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, dress is DVF, navy Chanel Sharpei and my patent navy Proratas and of course Sammie, lol.


Love the whole look meg...great color combination!



AEGIS said:


> Feeling like a porker lol and i wanted to be really low key tonight for my linesister's bday. My other sorority sister's made fun of me the entire time for my sweatshirt but it has sparkles and bedazzlement!
> 
> sweatshirt: LaRok
> Jeans: Joe's
> Shoes: Anthra Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has sparkles built in...speaks to my tacky heart


Looks terrific!!


----------



## maggiesze1

AEGIS said:


> Feeling like a porker lol and i wanted to be really low key tonight for my linesister's bday.  My other sorority sister's made fun of me the entire time for my sweatshirt but it has sparkles and bedazzlement!
> 
> sweatshirt: LaRok
> Jeans: Joe's
> Shoes: Anthra Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has sparkles built in...speaks to my tacky heart



Love your sweatshirt!! I love anything with sparkles so this is so me! Of course love the Maggies too!  ( I really need to get a pair since they have my name!)


----------



## kham

chanel*liz said:


>


Thank You!!! It's big coming from you. You always look amazing!! 



AEGIS said:


> you better get it!


Thank you girl!! I'm loving your Anthra Maggies btw 



beagly911 said:


> Hot!  Love the Maggies with the hot pink!



Thanks, My dress was actually red, but who cares, thanks for the compliment


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> Feeling like a porker lol and i wanted to be really low key tonight for my linesister's bday. My other sorority sister's made fun of me the entire time for my sweatshirt but it has sparkles and bedazzlement!
> 
> sweatshirt: LaRok
> Jeans: Joe's
> Shoes: Anthra Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has sparkles built in...speaks to my tacky heart


 Aegis I love you super casual outfit. I think the sweatshirt is adorable with the sparkles. I love sparkles! Your Maggies look awesome. I hardly ever wear mine they really hurt my feet but after seeing you in yours I am going to try and get them stretched a little.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> I am so far behind!
> 
> Great look!
> 
> Love the dress and the simples look terrific!
> 
> 
> Hot! Love the Maggies with the hot pink!
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> Classic, lovely look!
> 
> 
> Love the whole look meg...great color combination!
> 
> 
> Looks terrific!!


 Thanks Beagly. It is a super fun and comfortable dress.


----------



## AEGIS

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The maggies are nice. I tried it once in Neiman Marcus and I can not walk in them. They look hot on you.



thank you.  they're not the most comfortable but i cannot let them go.



beagly911 said:


> Looks terrific!!



thanks Beags!



maggiesze1 said:


> Love your sweatshirt!! I love anything with sparkles so this is so me! Of course love the Maggies too!  ( I really need to get a pair since they have my name!)



lol i have thought about getting a style bc it had my name too



kham said:


> Thank you girl!! I'm loving your Anthra Maggies btw



thanks! hope you find a pair soon in that colorway.



megt10 said:


> Aegis I love you super casual outfit. I think the sweatshirt is adorable with the sparkles. I love sparkles! Your Maggies look awesome. I hardly ever wear mine they really hurt my feet but after seeing you in yours I am going to try and get them stretched a little.




thanks!  many people don't think sweatshirt and heels but i decided what the heck? it was studded and had sparkled lol, i think it worked.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> thank you. they're not the most comfortable but i cannot let them go.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Beags!
> 
> 
> 
> lol i have thought about getting a style bc it had my name too
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! hope you find a pair soon in that colorway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! many people don't think sweatshirt and heels but i decided what the heck? it was studded and had sparkled lol, i think it worked.


 It totally worked and you rocked it .


----------



## kham

Day 2 of my birthday Celebration, Miami, Fl artyhat:

Dress: Herve Leger
CLs: Royal Blue Watersnake AD's


----------



## bprimuslevy

Looking good. I love the Anthra Maggies. Which sorority?


AEGIS said:


> Feeling like a porker lol and i wanted to be really low key tonight for my linesister's bday.  My other sorority sister's made fun of me the entire time for my sweatshirt but it has sparkles and bedazzlement!
> 
> sweatshirt: LaRok
> Jeans: Joe's
> Shoes: Anthra Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has sparkles built in...speaks to my tacky heart


----------



## AEGIS

bprimuslevy said:


> looking good. I love the anthra maggies. Which sorority?





aka


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> Day 2 of my birthday Celebration, Miami, Fl artyhat:
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger
> CLs: Royal Blue Watersnake AD's


 WOW stunning!  And no matter what the color of the other dress I love the leop with it!!!!


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:


> WOW stunning!  And no matter what the color of the other dress I love the leop with it!!!!



Awwwwe Thank you!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> aka



That's green and pink right ?!


----------



## jamidee

Upclose of the top of my dress since the other pic is blurry and close up of the metalipps


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> That's green and pink right ?!





yes


----------



## jamidee

Oh my outfit didn't post so here it is. I wore my metalipps last night for a friend's divorce dinner then girls night out. Here's my typical bathroom shot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It's blurry cause I could barely stand still in those monstrous things.


----------



## skislope15

Divorce dinner? Love it. You look great


----------



## indypup

jamidee said:
			
		

> Oh my outfit didn't post so here it is. I wore my metalipps last night for a friend's divorce dinner then girls night out. Here's my typical bathroom shot: . It's blurry cause I could barely stand still in those monstrous things.



You have a gorgeous figure!  Sorry the Metallips ended up being torture devices.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> yes


The AKA chapter down here is known for beautiful girls. At least that's how my friend described it to me when I found out she was in a sorority and I wasn't sure what it was. "Girl, we're the pretty ones."  So heyyy Aegis.... You're a looker, eh?


----------



## jamidee

skislope15 said:


> Divorce dinner? Love it. You look great


We were celebrating her divorce being final. So, we had sushi drinks then more drinks out.  Sometimes it's a great thing!  Thank you!


----------



## jamidee

indypup said:


> You have a gorgeous figure!  Sorry the Metallips ended up being torture devices.


Thank you so much! Me too. It's been my biggest disappointment to date. I had such high hopes for them.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> The AKA chapter down here is known for beautiful girls. At least that's how my friend described it to me when I found out she was in a sorority and I wasn't sure what it was. "Girl, we're the pretty ones."  So heyyy Aegis.... You're a looker, eh?





and we're not very humble either


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jamidee said:


> Oh my outfit didn't post so here it is. I wore my metalipps last night for a friend's divorce dinner then girls night out. Here's my typical bathroom shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's blurry cause I could barely stand still in those monstrous things.



That dress looks incredible on you!


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> Oh my outfit didn't post so here it is. I wore my metalipps last night for a friend's divorce dinner then girls night out. Here's my typical bathroom shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's blurry cause I could barely stand still in those monstrous things.


 Lol, now I have heard it all. Love it Divorce dinner followed by girls night out. BTW you look stunning.


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Lol, now I have heard it all. Love it Divorce dinner followed by girls night out. BTW you look stunning.



Hallmark even has "happy divorce" cards!  It's a celebration just like babies being born or any other thing now...


----------



## AEGIS

sometimes you truly do need to celebrate divorce


----------



## surlygirl

*kham *- great birthday looks! love the bright color with leopard and the blue looks amazing on you, too!

*aegis *- your post made me laugh. i do this all the time. when i was home for the holidays, my family made fun of me because I was going out and came downstairs in the exact same outfit just with black patent biancas and three sparkly jcrew necklaces. i was wearing a pair of skinny cords, a retro tee and a blazer, but i thought it worked. they did not! lol.

anyway, i really like your sweatshirt and thinks it makes an effortlessly glam look with the maggies.

*jamidee *- that dress is so cute on you! sorry that the metalips are evil. sometimes, a shoe can go from evil to manageable with a few wears. i hope that this will be your journey with the metalips.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> and we're not very humble either



i know what you mean! my sorority was known on campus as 'royalty of the south'. humble wasn't in our vocabulary


----------



## dhampir2005

chanel*liz said:


> Love the magos!! Stunning!





beagly911 said:


> I am so far behind!
> 
> Great look!
> 
> Love the dress and the simples look terrific!
> 
> 
> Hot!  Love the Maggies with the hot pink!
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> Classic, lovely look!
> 
> 
> Love the whole look meg...great color combination!
> 
> 
> Looks terrific!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## dhampir2005

AEGIS said:


> Feeling like a porker lol and i wanted to be really low key tonight for my linesister's bday.  My other sorority sister's made fun of me the entire time for my sweatshirt but it has sparkles and bedazzlement!
> 
> sweatshirt: LaRok
> Jeans: Joe's
> Shoes: Anthra Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has sparkles built in...speaks to my tacky heart



This outfit is super cute! I don't know what you're talking about... porky? psssshhhhh 



kham said:


> Day 2 of my birthday Celebration, Miami, Fl artyhat:
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger
> CLs: Royal Blue Watersnake AD's



I love the HL+CL combo! 



jamidee said:


> Oh my outfit didn't post so here it is. I wore my metalipps last night for a friend's divorce dinner then girls night out. Here's my typical bathroom shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's blurry cause I could barely stand still in those monstrous things.



Girl, your body is rocking in that dress ! I'm sorry the shoes hurt though  They look great on!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Pigalles with a little Bebe Black Dress


----------



## samina

kham said:


> Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> CLs: Leopard Maggies



Kham- u look amazing love the red dress n maggies


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Oh my outfit didn't post so here it is. I wore my metalipps last night for a friend's divorce dinner then girls night out. Here's my typical bathroom shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's blurry cause I could barely stand still in those monstrous things.



love your dress it looks amazing on your tiny waist (must get to the gym stat), and I'm sorry the metallips are so evil, I half suspected they would be as I'd heard the same about the big lips, at least they look fabulous & i hope they get better with wear!


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> Feeling like a porker lol and i wanted to be really low key tonight for my linesister's bday.  My other sorority sister's made fun of me the entire time for my sweatshirt but it has sparkles and bedazzlement!
> 
> sweatshirt: LaRok
> Jeans: Joe's
> Shoes: Anthra Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has sparkles built in...speaks to my tacky heart


I love this casual look & I'm a magpie at heart so the sparkles are gorgeous! I'm kicking myself for not getting the Anthra Maggies they're so pretty.



kham said:


> Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> CLs: Leopard Maggies


Great combination, you look hot! Happy belated birthday



dhampir2005 said:


> One more!



Perfect outfit with the Magos!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonights Shul outfit, dress is DVF, navy Chanel Sharpei and my patent navy Proratas and of course Sammie, lol.



Stunning meg!!' what print is that??? I havnt been over in DVF in awhile---need to catch up!!  By the way, what is Shuls?? You seem to go there a lot!!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Feeling like a porker lol and i wanted to be really low key tonight for my linesister's bday.  My other sorority sister's made fun of me the entire time for my sweatshirt but it has sparkles and bedazzlement!
> 
> sweatshirt: LaRok
> Jeans: Joe's
> Shoes: Anthra Maggie
> 
> it has sparkles built in...speaks to my tacky heart



Aegis--- you look lovely!!  I love the sparkles on your sweatshirt, looks great with your beautiful Maggie's!!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:
			
		

> Oh my outfit didn't post so here it is. I wore my metalipps last night for a friend's divorce dinner then girls night out. Here's my typical bathroom shot: . It's blurry cause I could barely stand still in those monstrous things.



I LOVE that dress on you-- you look fab!! The neckline is so pretty & feminine.


----------



## dbeth

kham said:
			
		

> Day 2 of my birthday Celebration, Miami, Fl artyhat:
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger
> CLs: Royal Blue Watersnake AD's



Huge HL & altadma fan!! once again, you look gorgeous.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalles with a little Bebe Black Dress



You look fab! Love the dress!


----------



## kham

surlygirl said:


> *kham *- great birthday looks! love the bright color with leopard and the blue looks amazing on you, too!





dhampir2005 said:


> I love the HL+CL combo!






samina said:


> Kham- u look amazing love the red dress n maggies





heiress-ox said:


> Great combination, you look hot! Happy belated birthday





dbeth said:


> Huge HL & altadma fan!! once again, you look gorgeous.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You look fab! Love the dress!



Thank you ladies!! *Heiress,* it's actually today, but the girls and I decided to celebrate the whole weekend. And what's better than a BFF birthday getaway to Miami to celebrate??  artyhat:


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalles with a little Bebe Black Dress


 Love the dress Stilly, you look hot as always.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Stunning meg!!' what print is that??? I havnt been over in DVF in awhile---need to catch up!! By the way, what is Shuls?? You seem to go there a lot!!


 Yeah you need to get back to DVF! This is the Facebook Stars wrap. I am not sure what month it went on clearance and I bought it from the DVF website. Shul is a Yiddish word for synagogue. I go most Friday nights.


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalles with a little Bebe Black Dress


LOVE your outfit!!


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my trusty Piros again:

















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## GrRoxy

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my trusty Piros again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!




You look great! Lovely ring


----------



## 4Elegance

AEGIS said:
			
		

> aka



Hey soror looking great


----------



## martinaa

jamidee said:


> Oh my outfit didn't post so here it is. I wore my metalipps last night for a friend's divorce dinner then girls night out. Here's my typical bathroom shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's blurry cause I could barely stand still in those monstrous things.



You look so great, love this outfit! Wish to have your figure!


----------



## dbeth

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my trusty Piros again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



You look fabulous!! And oh no---not another boot!! Lol---I'll probably be hunting these down soon. I love CL boots!  Also love your ring--gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> *kham *- great birthday looks! love the bright color with leopard and the blue looks amazing on you, too!
> 
> *aegis *- your post made me laugh. i do this all the time. when i was home for the holidays, my family made fun of me because I was going out and came downstairs in the exact same outfit just with black patent biancas and three sparkly jcrew necklaces. i was wearing a pair of skinny cords, a retro tee and a blazer, but i thought it worked. they did not! lol.
> 
> anyway, i really like your sweatshirt and thinks it makes an effortlessly glam look with the maggies.
> 
> *jamidee *- that dress is so cute on you! sorry that the metalips are evil. sometimes, a shoe can go from evil to manageable with a few wears. i hope that this will be your journey with the metalips.



that look sounds super cute.  i like very casual with statement heels. 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> i know what you mean! my sorority was known on campus as 'royalty of the south'. humble wasn't in our vocabulary



 loves it.



dhampir2005 said:


> This outfit is super cute! I don't know what you're talking about... porky? psssshhhhh




TY!!




heiress-ox said:


> I love this casual look & I'm a magpie at heart so the sparkles are gorgeous! I'm kicking myself for not getting the Anthra Maggies they're so pretty.



TY!!



dbeth said:


> Aegis--- you look lovely!!  I love the sparkles on your sweatshirt, looks great with your beautiful Maggie's!!



TY!!



4Elegance said:


> Hey soror looking great



hey soror  there are a few of us roaming this forum...no surprise there


----------



## cts900

I am woefully behind _again_.  You all look absolutely lovely, chic, and often FIERCE!  Special shout outs to my *meg *for this week's GORGEOUS Shul outfit and to *AEGIS*!!!! I am all about casual with some pop.  You look dynamite!


----------



## kham

My last night in Miami 

Dress: Herve Leger
CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato 120


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> My last night in Miami
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato 120




Dammmnnn giirl, you are a show stopper!


----------



## kham

fumi said:


> Dammmnnn giirl, you are a show stopper!



 Thank you!


----------



## jamidee

kham said:


> My last night in Miami
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato 120


That's quite a caboose you've got there...  You go, girl!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous.


kham said:


> My last night in Miami
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato 120


----------



## Louboufan

Nice! How comfortable are the metalipps?


jamidee said:


> View attachment 1572942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572943
> 
> 
> Upclose of the top of my dress since the other pic is blurry and close up of the metalipps


----------



## jamidee

louboufan said:


> nice! How comfortable are the metalipps?


torturous!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


kham said:


> Last night, spending My birthday weekend in Miami
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> CLs: Leopard Maggies


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> torturous!


Lol, wow. I have them but I have not worn them out yet. On carpet they are not too bad. What makes them so bad?


----------



## mommywithstyle

Off to dinner w my DH. Wearing my very first pair of CL i purchased years ago, Leopard Sevillana d'orsay, Paige denim and Theory blazer


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> torturous!



Really!? 

Did they, like, start out fine and then turned into a major pain, or were they 100% pain 100% of the time!? 



mommywithstyle said:


> Off to dinner w my DH. Wearing my very first pair of CL i purchased years ago, Leopard Sevillana d'orsay, Paige denim and Theory blazer



Super cute and your hair looks amazing... I hate having fine hair.


----------



## surlygirl

*kham *- another gorg miami look! happy birthday, indeed. 

*mommywithstyle *- you could not have a more apt user name! such a fab outfit. love it.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Really!?
> 
> Did they, like, start out fine and then turned into a major pain, or were they 100% pain 100% of the time!?
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute and your hair looks amazing... I hate having fine hair.


The pitch is just awful. Mainly the entire night is one big blur of ankle and cramped toe pain I can't narrow it down to when it started hurting. On carpet and inside, I was surprised at how comfortable they are, but as soon I stepped out of the car to walk to the venue they were torture devices. I was already hobbling by the time a reach the door 20-30 feet from my car. By the end of the night, I would have begged for maggies or any other shoes but these.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> The pitch is just awful. Mainly the entire night is one big blur of ankle and cramped toe pain I can't narrow it down to when it started hurting. On carpet and inside, I was surprised at how comfortable they are, but as soon I stepped out of the car to walk to the venue they were torture devices. I was already hobbling by the time a reach the door 20-30 feet from my car. By the end of the night, I would have begged for maggies or any other shoes but these.





Wow!!! Good to know!!!!


----------



## jamidee

Louboufan said:


> Lol, wow. I have them but I have not worn them out yet. On carpet they are not too bad. What makes them so bad?


I was too surprised at how comfortable they are inside and on carpet. I even laughed to myself and said "big lips, hurt!? bunch of ninnies" But, all of you who told me the big lips hurt got the last laugh. I wore them the first time and the minute I stepped out of the car my ankle felt like it was going to give way. My ankle really felt like it was going to break all night long so much so that I started kind of limping just in case. This is coming from the girl who rocks her pigalle 120mms all night like it's nothing! It's that bad. The toe box (maybe because of the pitch) really cramps up as well. My pinky toe was throbbing by the end of the night. Did I mention that I only walked to the venue to sit down for 2 hours then next door to sit down again for a glass of wine and went home. MURDEROUS SHOES, I TELL YOU! :devil:Give me maggies any day over metalipps. And those make my toes go numb after three hours.  anyways, maybe it'll be different for you! good luck!


----------



## stilly

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You look fab! Love the dress!


 


9distelle said:


> LOVE your outfit!!


 


megt10 said:


> Love the dress Stilly, you look hot as always.


 
Thanks so much *CuTe_ClAsSy, 9distelle* & *meg*!!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Wow!!! Good to know!!!!


Yea, and I don't think I mentioned that I was sitting THE ENTIRE NIGHT. I had to take them off to stretch my pinky toe as well because I'm pretty sure it was going to fall off or at the very least pack it's bags and hightail it's *** out of there after the pain I was putting it through. ridic!

But, perhaps it's just my feet. I have fat toes and am on the wide side.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Yea, and I don't think I mentioned that I was sitting THE ENTIRE NIGHT. I had to take them off to stretch my pinky toe as well because I'm pretty sure it was going to fall off or at the very least pack it's bags and hightail it's *** out of there after the pain I was putting it through. ridic!





That is crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Really!?
> 
> Did they, like, start out fine and then turned into a major pain, or were they 100% pain 100% of the time!?
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute and your hair looks amazing... I hate having fine hair.


You should get some extensions... that way it thickens out and you can wear it like that.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> You should get some extensions... that way it thickens out and you can wear it like that.



Had em before.... I was like, meh.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my trusty Piros again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Love!


----------



## megt10

mommywithstyle said:


> Off to dinner w my DH. Wearing my very first pair of CL i purchased years ago, Leopard Sevillana d'orsay, Paige denim and Theory blazer


 Very nice!


----------



## megt10

Running errands and the grocery store. I am wearing my Mervillon boots, J Brand jeans, Just Cavalli turtleneck, Balenciaga quilted moto and my just arrived yesterday Chanel CA.


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> I was too surprised at how comfortable they are inside and on carpet. I even laughed to myself and said "big lips, hurt!? bunch of ninnies" But, all of you who told me the big lips hurt got the last laugh. I wore them the first time and the minute I stepped out of the car my ankle felt like it was going to give way. My ankle really felt like it was going to break all night long so much so that I started kind of limping just in case. This is coming from the girl who rocks her pigalle 120mms all night like it's nothing! It's that bad. The toe box (maybe because of the pitch) really cramps up as well. My pinky toe was throbbing by the end of the night. Did I mention that I only walked to the venue to sit down for 2 hours then next door to sit down again for a glass of wine and went home. MURDEROUS SHOES, I TELL YOU! :devil:Give me maggies any day over metalipps. And those make my toes go numb after three hours.  anyways, maybe it'll be different for you! good luck!


Wow, good to know. Maybe, I should sell mine. I have the leopard maggies but I have not worn them yet either.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I am living vicariously through all of you lovely ladies! Everyone looks fabulous!!!


----------



## kham

Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank You!!!



surlygirl said:


> *kham *- another gorg miami look! happy birthday, indeed.


Thank you Surly!!



jamidee said:


> That's quite a caboose you've got there...  You go, girl!


ummm, thanks?


----------



## lolitablue

Celebrating my birthday with some friends!! Took this fun picture at Senor Frog's!!

What a great time we had!!!

Dress:  Coral HL
Shoes:  Multi Glitter No Prive (Cinderella Shoes)







I only seem to wear the MGNPs only for my bday!! I guess it is a tradition now!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfits, ladies.


----------



## kham

Very Pretty!! Loving the dress and the shoes!! 



lolitablue said:


> Celebrating my birthday with some friends!! Took this fun picture at Senor Frog's!!
> 
> What a great time we had!!!
> 
> Dress:  Coral HL
> Shoes:  Multi Glitter No Prive (Cinderella Shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only seem to wear the MGNPs only for my bday!! I guess it is a tradition now!!


----------



## AEGIS

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my trusty Piros again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



love the boots. great to see someone wearing their shoes.



kham said:


> My last night in Miami
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato 120





lolitablue said:


> Celebrating my birthday with some friends!! Took this fun picture at Senor Frog's!!
> 
> What a great time we had!!!
> 
> Dress:  Coral HL
> Shoes:  Multi Glitter No Prive (Cinderella Shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only seem to wear the MGNPs only for my bday!! I guess it is a tradition now!!




looking good birthday girls! both beautiful in your HL!!!



megt10 said:


> Running errands and the grocery store. I am wearing my Mervillon boots, J Brand jeans, Just Cavalli turtleneck, Balenciaga quilted moto and my just arrived yesterday Chanel CA.




looove your wrap around [is that what the bag is called? i am a chanel neo]


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Running errands and the grocery store. I am wearing my Mervillon boots, J Brand jeans, Just Cavalli turtleneck, Balenciaga quilted moto and my just arrived yesterday Chanel CA.



Oh meg I do so love your wrap around.


----------



## kham

AEGIS said:


> looking good birthday girls! both beautiful in your HL!!!



Thanks AEGIS!!!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> love the boots. great to see someone wearing their shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good birthday girls! both beautiful in your HL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looove your wrap around [is that what the bag is called? i am a chanel neo]


 Thanks Aegis, the bag is called the Chain Around. Since I just got it yesterday I had to take her out even if it was for something as mudane as grocery shopping .


jamidee said:


> Oh meg I do so love your wrap around.


 Thanks Jamidee, it is a beautiful bag. This is the large size and while I think the medium is a lot cuter I don't think it would be very functional for me.


lolitablue said:


> Celebrating my birthday with some friends!! Took this fun picture at Senor Frog's!!
> 
> What a great time we had!!!
> 
> Dress: Coral HL
> Shoes: Multi Glitter No Prive (Cinderella Shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only seem to wear the MGNPs only for my bday!! I guess it is a tradition now!!


 I love you dress and you look gorgeous. Happy Birthday.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

lolitablue said:


> Celebrating my birthday with some friends!! Took this fun picture at Senor Frog's!!
> 
> What a great time we had!!!
> 
> Dress:  Coral HL
> Shoes:  Multi Glitter No Prive (Cinderella Shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only seem to wear the MGNPs only for my bday!! I guess it is a tradition now!!



Lolita!!! You are hot hot hot!  That dress looks amazing on you. And you must have been a shining star in Senor Frogs! But it's always better to be overdressed than underdressed


----------



## jeshika

lolitablue said:


> Celebrating my birthday with some friends!! Took this fun picture at Senor Frog's!!
> 
> What a great time we had!!!
> 
> Dress:  Coral HL
> Shoes:  Multi Glitter No Prive (Cinderella Shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only seem to wear the MGNPs only for my bday!! I guess it is a tradition now!!



you look amazing *LB*! Happy birthday!


----------



## fumi

lolitablue said:


> Celebrating my birthday with some friends!! Took this fun picture at Senor Frog's!!
> 
> What a great time we had!!!
> 
> Dress:  Coral HL
> Shoes:  Multi Glitter No Prive (Cinderella Shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only seem to wear the MGNPs only for my bday!! I guess it is a tradition now!!



I love Glitter CLs! And the coral color looks so cute on you


----------



## Emma4790

megt10 said:


> Running errands and the grocery store. I am wearing my Mervillon boots, J Brand jeans, Just Cavalli turtleneck, Balenciaga quilted moto and my just arrived yesterday Chanel CA.



I really love all of your oufits! I would genuinely love to raid your wardrobe -  especially all your dvfs!!!!


----------



## Emma4790

lolitablue said:


> Celebrating my birthday with some friends!! Took this fun picture at Senor Frog's!!
> 
> What a great time we had!!!
> 
> Dress:  Coral HL
> Shoes:  Multi Glitter No Prive (Cinderella Shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only seem to wear the MGNPs only for my bday!! I guess it is a tradition now!!



Love this! You bod is amazing!


----------



## Emma4790

Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend! 






Hope you like!


----------



## megt10

Emma4790 said:


> I really love all of your oufits! I would genuinely love to raid your wardrobe - especially all your dvfs!!!!


 Thanks Emma. I am a true DVF fan. I also am loving Roberto Cavalli and Just Cavalli for really pretty easy to wear and comfortable dresses.


----------



## megt10

Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!


 You look adorable! I love the colors separately and together. So happy that color is big right now.


----------



## Emma4790

megt10 said:


> You look adorable! I love the colors separately and together. So happy that color is big right now.


Thank you! You're always so sweet!


----------



## megt10

Emma4790 said:


> Thank you! You're always so sweet!


 Just being honest .


----------



## martinaa

Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!



You look so cute! I love the colors of your outfit!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!




absolutely love this combo. you look like a pretty flower  so cool seeing an outfit where the clothes are the bright and the shoes are the neutral, it almost is making the neutral stand out more!!


----------



## lolitablue

kham said:


> Very Pretty!! Loving the dress and the shoes!!


 
Thank you, babe!! I found that color to be my favorite!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Lolita!!! You are hot hot hot!  That dress looks amazing on you. And you must have been a shining star in Senor Frogs! But it's always better to be overdressed than underdressed


 
LOL!! I was celebrating more than my birthday so the dress and the shoes were a must!!! 



jeshika said:


> you look amazing *LB*! Happy birthday!


 
So sweet, jeshika!!! 



fumi said:


> I love Glitter CLs! And the coral color looks so cute on you


 
Glitter CLs became my favorite pair to go out a couple of birthdays ago!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Emma4790 said:


> Love this! You bod is amazing!


 


I love your picture, too!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

kham said:


> My last night in Miami
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato 120



You look HAWT!  I especially love the HL in that colorway and cut!



heiress-ox said:


> I love this casual look & I'm a magpie at heart so the sparkles are gorgeous! I'm kicking myself for not getting the Anthra Maggies they're so pretty.
> 
> 
> Great combination, you look hot! Happy belated birthday
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect outfit with the Magos!



Thank you 



megt10 said:


> Running errands and the grocery store. I am wearing my Mervillon boots, J Brand jeans, Just Cavalli turtleneck, Balenciaga quilted moto and my just arrived yesterday Chanel CA.



Love the color on your Chanel! You have waaayyy too many cute outfits!



lolitablue said:


> Celebrating my birthday with some friends!! Took this fun picture at Senor Frog's!!
> 
> What a great time we had!!!
> 
> Dress:  Coral HL
> Shoes:  Multi Glitter No Prive (Cinderella Shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only seem to wear the MGNPs only for my bday!! I guess it is a tradition now!!



HL + CL is always a super winning combo in my book 



Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!



I love the pastel pants! I keep telling myself one day I'll try but then I always chicken out!


----------



## Emma4790

martinaa said:


> You look so cute! I love the colors of your outfit!



Thanks so much. Really appreciate it 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> absolutely love this combo. you look like a pretty flower  so cool seeing an outfit where the clothes are the bright and the shoes are the neutral, it almost is making the neutral stand out more!!



Thank you. Means  a lot coming from you since I adore your style so so much! 




dhampir2005 said:


> I love the pastel pants! I keep telling myself one day I'll try but then I always chicken out!



Thanks! Go for it girl!  You can pull off anything!


----------



## fumi

Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!



You look super cute! You pull off the pastel trend very well!


----------



## mommywithstyle

jenaywins said:


> Super cute and your hair looks amazing... I hate having fine hair.





surlygirl said:


> *mommywithstyle *- you could not have a more apt user name! such a fab outfit. love it.





megt10 said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!



So cute!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

jamidee said:


> I was too surprised at how comfortable they are inside and on carpet. I even laughed to myself and said "big lips, hurt!? bunch of ninnies" But, all of you who told me the big lips hurt got the last laugh. I wore them the first time and the minute I stepped out of the car my ankle felt like it was going to give way. My ankle really felt like it was going to break all night long so much so that I started kind of limping just in case. This is coming from the girl who rocks her pigalle 120mms all night like it's nothing! It's that bad. The toe box (maybe because of the pitch) really cramps up as well. My pinky toe was throbbing by the end of the night. Did I mention that I only walked to the venue to sit down for 2 hours then next door to sit down again for a glass of wine and went home.* MURDEROUS SHOES, I TELL YOU!* :devil:Give me maggies any day over metalipps. And those make my toes go numb after three hours.  *anyways, maybe it'll be different for you! good luck*!


 
After that glowing review, I am too scared to take my chance!


----------



## cts900

Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!



You look DARLING!



lolitablue said:


> Celebrating my birthday with some friends!! Took this fun picture at Senor Frog's!!
> 
> What a great time we had!!!
> 
> Dress:  Coral HL
> Shoes:  Multi Glitter No Prive (Cinderella Shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only seem to wear the MGNPs only for my bday!! I guess it is a tradition now!!



My goodness gracious you are SO sexy.  You are able to pull of potent sex appeal with such grace and CLASS.  Love, love, love, love this look.



megt10 said:


> Running errands and the grocery store. I am wearing my Mervillon boots, J Brand jeans, Just Cavalli turtleneck, Balenciaga quilted moto and my just arrived yesterday Chanel CA.



Look at how beautiful you have mixed edge with femininity.  You are a dynamo.


----------



## kham

dhampir2005 said:


> You look HAWT!  I especially love the HL in that colorway and cut!



Thank you!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Running errands and the grocery store. I am wearing my Mervillon boots, J Brand jeans, Just Cavalli turtleneck, Balenciaga quilted moto and my just arrived yesterday Chanel CA.


 

Love the boots and the outfit *meg*!!!
You must be the best dressed person at the grocery store for certain!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lolitablue said:


> Celebrating my birthday with some friends!! Took this fun picture at Senor Frog's!!
> 
> What a great time we had!!!
> 
> Dress:  Coral HL
> Shoes:  Multi Glitter No Prive (Cinderella Shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only seem to wear the MGNPs only for my bday!! I guess it is a tradition now!!


Love the shoes and the dress!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mommywithstyle said:


> Off to dinner w my DH. Wearing my very first pair of CL i purchased years ago, Leopard Sevillana d'orsay, Paige denim and Theory blazer


Nice!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You look DARLING!
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness gracious you are SO sexy. You are able to pull of potent sex appeal with such grace and CLASS. Love, love, love, love this look.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at how beautiful you have mixed edge with femininity. You are a dynamo.


 Thanks C! I don't wear pants often but I am really liking the color jeans trend. You know I love color, lol.


stilly said:


> Love the boots and the outfit *meg*!!!
> You must be the best dressed person at the grocery store for certain!!!


 Thanks Stilly. I always try and look put together when I leave the house.


----------



## aoqtpi

Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!



Super pretty!


----------



## Emma4790

fumi said:


> You look super cute! You pull off the pastel trend very well!






			
				Jönathan;20845901 said:
			
		

> So cute!!!





cts900 said:


> You look DARLING!
> 
> .





aoqtpi said:


> Super pretty!



Thank you all so much. I always appreciate your comments


----------



## lolitablue

*cts* and *lavender*: Thank you, ladies!! Your comments are very sweet!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!



soo cute!


----------



## beagly911

Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!


Lovely outfit Emma, makes me long for spring!!


----------



## beagly911

Here's my outfit from Monday, first outing of the Ring Lizard Hai...I see these as a go to shoe!!!  SOOO comfy!

Jacket: Trina Turk(lovely royal blue color!)
Shell: Classiques Entier
Pants: Ann Taylor
Shoes: Ring Lizard Hai 100


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Here's my outfit from Monday, first outing of the Ring Lizard Hai...I see these as a go to shoe!!! SOOO comfy!
> 
> Jacket: Trina Turk(lovely royal blue color!)
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> Shoes: Ring Lizard Hai 100


 
They look gorgeous on you *beagly*!!!
I love the look!!!


----------



## jamidee

Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
Look but it's raining... What's a girl
Gonna do? Lol


----------



## AEGIS

kham said:


> My last night in Miami
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato 120





aww ur lil hat is adorbs.


megt10 said:


> Running errands and the grocery store. I am wearing my Mervillon boots, J Brand jeans, Just Cavalli turtleneck, Balenciaga quilted moto and my just arrived yesterday Chanel CA.





jamidee said:


> Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
> Look but it's raining... What's a girl
> Gonna do? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1576807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576808


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Here's my outfit from Monday, first outing of the Ring Lizard Hai...I see these as a go to shoe!!!  SOOO comfy!
> 
> Jacket: Trina Turk(lovely royal blue color!)
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> Shoes: Ring Lizard Hai 100




looking good!


----------



## AEGIS

Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!




you look like candy! socute!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> They look gorgeous on you *beagly*!!!
> I love the look!!!


Thank you stilly, the complement mean sooo much from you!!!  Your style is stunning!!




jamidee said:


> Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
> Look but it's raining... What's a girl
> Gonna do? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1576807
> 
> Awesome look jamidee!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576808


 


AEGIS said:


> looking good!


Thank you AEGIS...tried to step it up for Monday...Tuesday was SamE flats and Wed is still in the air...I hate these temp swings!!!!


----------



## Flip88

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit from Monday, first outing of the Ring Lizard Hai...I see these as a go to shoe!!!  SOOO comfy!
> 
> Jacket: Trina Turk(lovely royal blue color!)
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> Shoes: Ring Lizard Hai 100



They look amazing indeed!


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> Here's my outfit from Monday, first outing of the Ring Lizard Hai...I see these as a go to shoe!!! SOOO comfy!
> 
> Jacket: Trina Turk(lovely royal blue color!)
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> Shoes: Ring Lizard Hai 100


 

Love your jacket and congrats on you new Hai, I love the lizzard in this colour.


----------



## poppyseed

jamidee said:


> Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
> Look but it's raining... What's a girl
> Gonna do? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1576807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576808


 

Don't know what you're worried about girl, I think you look great!


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
> Look but it's raining... What's a girl
> Gonna do? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1576807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576808


 You look great in jeans as well as everything else I have ever seen you in!


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
> Look but it's raining... What's a girl
> Gonna do? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1576807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576808



I don't know what you're talking about because you are so freakin' cute!!!


----------



## lolitablue

sammix3 said:


> I don't know what you're talking about because you are so freakin' cute!!!


 
Totally agree with you!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*lolita:* Daaaayyymmm girl, don't hurt nobody!  

*beagly:* You look classy and very put together. 

*jamidee:* I swear, you and *Aegis* are the most fashionable law students I've ever seen.  When I was in law school, I wore jeans, Sperrys, and sweaters everyday.  Definitely not CL!


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:


> I don't know what you're talking about because you are so freakin' cute!!!



Awe thanks!! You're so sweet! 


lolitablue said:


> Totally agree with you!!!


Thanks hun. You look FIERRRCEEE in that Herve Leger.



Dukeprincess said:


> *lolita:* Daaaayyymmm girl, don't hurt nobody!
> 
> *beagly:* You look classy and very put together.
> 
> *jamidee:* I swear, you and *Aegis* are the most fashionable law students I've ever seen.  When I was in law school, I wore jeans, Sperrys, and sweaters everyday.  Definitely not CL!



Your every day law look is much better than mine! I live in VS Pink sweats and tennis kicks. This "cute" day was out of my norm, I promise. The classmates were probably like... "who is this new girl?" 



megt10 said:


> You look great in jeans as well as everything else I have ever seen you in!


As do you, Meg! Thanks!


poppyseed said:


> Don't know what you're worried about girl, I think you look great!


Thanks, love!



AEGIS said:


> aww ur lil hat is adorbs.


Thanks. I'm pretty fond of it myself. Plus, it covers up nappy hair days! Awee yeaaa.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> *lolita:* Daaaayyymmm girl, don't hurt nobody!
> 
> *beagly:* You look classy and very put together.
> 
> *jamidee:* I swear, you and *Aegis* are the most fashionable law students I've ever seen.  When I was in law school, I wore jeans, Sperrys, and sweaters everyday.  Definitely not CL!




WannaPrada just told me the same thing


----------



## megt10

Today I am off to run errands and then to dinner with friends. I am wearing my nude patent HP. The dress is DVF and the bag is Fendi Spy.


----------



## Jönathan

jamidee said:


> Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
> Look but it's raining... What's a girl
> Gonna do? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1576807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576808




I think you look adorable! 

Nice scarf too.


----------



## icecreamom

Yesterday was a very bad day for me, so in order to prevent me from feeling sorry for myself (don't know if that sentence made any sense btw), I put an extra effort into looking "better" than usual at work. So, I dressed up with my new Equipment polkadot blouse, Bcbg skirt, pearls, Declics and Celine :shame:


----------



## icecreamom

megt10 said:


> Today I am off to run errands and then to dinner with friends. I am wearing my nude patent HP. The dress is DVF and the bag is Fendi Spy.



This dress is extremely flattering. I love it on you.


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> This dress is extremely flattering. I love it on you.


 Thank you Icecreamom! I love the print and colors of this dress. 

You look gorgeous and so chic in you outfit today. Love polkadots and you bag is tdf .


----------



## jamidee

Jönathan said:
			
		

> I think you look adorable!
> 
> Nice scarf too.



Thank you!


----------



## r6girl2005

Your look is so refreshing!



Emma4790 said:


> Casual night out.... embracing the pastel trend!
> 
> Hope you like!



Love the pants!!



beagly911 said:


> Here's my outfit from Monday, first outing of the Ring Lizard Hai...I see these as a go to shoe!!!  SOOO comfy!
> 
> Jacket: Trina Turk(lovely royal blue color!)
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> Shoes: Ring Lizard Hai 100



You are adorable, I think you pull off any outfit perfectly!!



jamidee said:


> Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
> Look but it's raining... What's a girl
> Gonna do? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1576807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576808







megt10 said:


> Today I am off to run errands and then to dinner with friends. I am wearing my nude patent HP. The dress is DVF and the bag is Fendi Spy.



You have impeccable taste, I always love your outfits. I hope you are feeling better. 



icecreamom said:


> Yesterday was a very bad day for me, so in order to prevent me from feeling sorry for myself (don't know if that sentence made any sense btw), I put an extra effort into looking "better" than usual at work. So, I dressed up with my new Equipment polkadot blouse, Bcbg skirt, pearls, Declics and Celine :shame:


----------



## megt10

r6girl2005 said:


> Your look is so refreshing!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pants!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are adorable, I think you pull off any outfit perfectly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have impeccable taste, I always love your outfits. I hope you are feeling better.


 Thank you. That is really kind of you.


----------



## fumi

icecreamom said:


> Yesterday was a very bad day for me, so in order to prevent me from feeling sorry for myself (don't know if that sentence made any sense btw), I put an extra effort into looking "better" than usual at work. So, I dressed up with my new Equipment polkadot blouse, Bcbg skirt, pearls, Declics and Celine :shame:



That definitely made sense lol... When I'm feeling down, putting on some cute clothes and shoes and nice makeup totally cheers me up! 
Cute outfit


----------



## lolitablue

Dukeprincess said:


> *lolita:* Daaaayyymmm girl, don't hurt nobody!


 

  You are so sweet!!! And still torturing with those elusive Fernandos!!!!


----------



## jamidee

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Your look is so refreshing!
> 
> Love the pants!!
> 
> You are adorable, I think you pull off any outfit perfectly!!
> 
> 
> 
> You have impeccable taste, I always love your outfits. I hope you are feeling better.



You're so sweet! I wish I could bottle you up and put
You in my pocket
To
Tell
Me things like that when I don't feel
So adorable!


----------



## sammix3

icecreamom said:


> Yesterday was a very bad day for me, so in order to prevent me from feeling sorry for myself (don't know if that sentence made any sense btw), I put an extra effort into looking "better" than usual at work. So, I dressed up with my new Equipment polkadot blouse, Bcbg skirt, pearls, Declics and Celine :shame:



Love this look, so chic!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Today I am off to run errands and then to dinner with friends. I am wearing my nude patent HP. The dress is DVF and the bag is Fendi Spy.


 
Love it *meg*!!!
The Nude HPs look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
> Look but it's raining... What's a girl
> Gonna do? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1576807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576808


 

I love the outfit *jamidee*!!
So cute!!!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Today I am off to run errands and then to dinner with friends. I am wearing my nude patent HP. The dress is DVF and the bag is Fendi Spy.





Amazing print from DVF!! Where in the heck have I been?? Is it new?? You look amazing as always Meg!!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Love it *meg*!!!
> The Nude HPs look amazing on you!!!


 
Thanks Stilly, I love these shoes even though I am still breaking them in.



dbeth said:


> Amazing print from DVF!! Where in the heck have I been?? Is it new?? You look amazing as always Meg!!


 Thanks Beth, I know where have you been? . Yes the dress is new and it was the first time that I wore it. I was waiting for spring but it felt like spring today and I really wanted to wear it.


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Today I am off to run errands and then to dinner with friends. I am wearing my nude patent HP. The dress is DVF and the bag is Fendi Spy.



Great outfit! The dress is beautiful!


----------



## igorark

jamidee said:


> Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
> Look but it's raining... What's a girl
> Gonna do? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1576807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576808



I like the combination of Decolleté and your jeans and no matter what you say, I think you are just gorgeous wearing jeans!!!


----------



## CocoB

My new bouquet ron rons - my favorite CLs, thanks to a wonderful tpfer.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks Stilly, I love these shoes even though I am still breaking them in.
> 
> 
> Thanks Beth, I know where have you been? . Yes the dress is new and it was the first time that I wore it. I was waiting for spring but it felt like spring today and I really wanted to wear it.



 




CocoB said:


> My new bouquet ron rons - my favorite CLs, thanks to a wonderful tpfer.



I love these---they are so pretty Coco!


----------



## jamidee

Another day of class... Wearing my trusty maggies because I have a luncheon right after with my boss. Needed the outfit just a bit more dressy. 

Note to self: clean mirror


----------



## NANI1972

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1578461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578463
> 
> 
> Another day of class... Wearing my trusty maggies because I have a luncheon right after with my boss. Needed the outfit just a bit more dressy.
> 
> Note to self: clean mirror


 They look great with jeans! Love how your top matches too!


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:
			
		

> Another day of class... Wearing my trusty maggies because I have a luncheon right after with my boss. Needed the outfit just a bit more dressy.
> 
> Note to self: clean mirror



I heard somewhere that attorneys are not organized something to do with the part of out brain we think with..So it's not my fault that I'm a pig. Please disregard the mess... Any free time is used for studying, hmwk, and drinking.


----------



## beagly911

CocoB said:


> My new bouquet ron rons - my favorite CLs, thanks to a wonderful tpfer.


 Lovely, I like the color of the dress/skirt in the pic too!


jamidee said:


> View attachment 1578461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578463
> 
> 
> Another day of class... Wearing my trusty maggies because I have a luncheon right after with my boss. Needed the outfit just a bit more dressy.
> 
> Note to self: clean mirror


You look terrific jamidee!!


----------



## laleeza

CocoB said:


> My new bouquet ron rons - my favorite CLs, thanks to a wonderful tpfer.


 
gorgeous!


----------



## miss alice

jamidee said:


> I heard somewhere that attorneys are not organized something to do with the part of out brain we think with..So it's not my fault that I'm a pig. Please disregard the mess... Any free time is used for studying, hmwk, and drinking.



you look great hun!!!!

i second your comment..im an attorney and im notoriously messy. lol....


----------



## Dukeprincess

jamidee said:


> I heard somewhere that attorneys are not organized something to do with the part of out brain we think with..So it's not my fault that I'm a pig. Please disregard the mess... Any free time is used for studying, hmwk, and drinking.





miss alice said:


> you look great hun!!!!
> 
> i second your comment..im an attorney and im notoriously messy. lol....



I must be a weirdo, I am OCD organized, but tend to have stacks of papers and files around my office.  *looks around at case files*


----------



## Louboufan

You have a gorgeous shape and look nice jeans. 


jamidee said:


> Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
> Look but it's raining... What's a girl
> Gonna do? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1576807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576808


----------



## Nadin22

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1578461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578463
> 
> 
> Another day of class... Wearing my trusty maggies because I have a luncheon right after with my boss. Needed the outfit just a bit more dressy.
> 
> Note to self: clean mirror



Very pretty! Love these Maggies!


----------



## Nadin22

icecreamom said:


> Yesterday was a very bad day for me, so in order to prevent me from feeling sorry for myself (don't know if that sentence made any sense btw), I put an extra effort into looking "better" than usual at work. So, I dressed up with my new Equipment polkadot blouse, Bcbg skirt, pearls, Declics and Celine :shame:



Very beautiful and sophisticated.


----------



## Nadin22

CocoB said:


> My new bouquet ron rons - my favorite CLs, thanks to a wonderful tpfer.



Congrats on your Ron Rons! They are beautiful and look great on you!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1578461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578463
> 
> 
> Another day of class... Wearing my trusty maggies because I have a luncheon right after with my boss. Needed the outfit just a bit more dressy.
> 
> Note to self: clean mirror



Omg, those Maggies are sooo gorgeous! I would love to see that in person!! Looking good!


----------



## megt10

martinaa said:


> Great outfit! The dress is beautiful!


 
Thank you so much.



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1578461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578463
> 
> 
> Another day of class... Wearing my trusty maggies because I have a luncheon right after with my boss. Needed the outfit just a bit more dressy.
> 
> Note to self: clean mirror


Your Maggies are gorgeous. Love the colorway.


----------



## soleilbrun

icecreamom said:


> Yesterday was a very bad day for me, so in order to prevent me from feeling sorry for myself (don't know if that sentence made any sense btw), I put an extra effort into looking "better" than usual at work. So, I dressed up with my new Equipment polkadot blouse, Bcbg skirt, pearls, Declics and Celine :shame:


 
I do that also.  I call it feeling better from the outside - in.  I hoped it worked for you and you do feel better because you look great!


----------



## stilly

Blue Leopard Pigalles to work yesterday


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Blue Leopard Pigalles to work yesterday


 Oh Stilly I love everything about this outfit. The skirt is gorgeous and the shoes are TDF. I really wish I could wear this style for more that an hour or two.


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1578461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578463
> 
> 
> Another day of class... Wearing my trusty maggies because I have a luncheon right after with my boss. Needed the outfit just a bit more dressy.
> 
> Note to self: clean mirror


Kicking myself for not getting those Maggies they are gorgeous, love them with jean too. Way to go wearing 140's to class, I have yet to join the bandwagon lol



CocoB said:


> My new bouquet ron rons - my favorite CLs, thanks to a wonderful tpfer.


These are so elegant, I love them!



icecreamom said:


> Yesterday was a very bad day for me, so in order to prevent me from feeling sorry for myself (don't know if that sentence made any sense btw), I put an extra effort into looking "better" than usual at work. So, I dressed up with my new Equipment polkadot blouse, Bcbg skirt, pearls, Declics and Celine :shame:


So chic, wonderful outfit and I adore your Celine



megt10 said:


> Today I am off to run errands and then to dinner with friends. I am wearing my nude patent HP. The dress is DVF and the bag is Fendi Spy.


The colours in your dress are stunning & look great on you, the nude HP is such a good match


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jamidee said:


> Just got back from a night class... Now it's time for a drink to de-law my brain. Patent décolleté, bucket hat, and skinnies. I'm really not a fan of myself in jeans... I don't know how Kim k pulls it off so well cause IMO its not a good curvy girl
> Look but it's raining... What's a girl
> Gonna do? Lol
> 
> View attachment 1576807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576808


Cute outfit


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Today I am off to run errands and then to dinner with friends. I am wearing my nude patent HP. The dress is DVF and the bag is Fendi Spy.


Love the outfit!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

icecreamom said:


> This dress is extremely flattering. I love it on you.



Agree!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!!


 


heiress-ox said:


> Kicking myself for not getting those Maggies they are gorgeous, love them with jean too. Way to go wearing 140's to class, I have yet to join the bandwagon lol
> 
> 
> These are so elegant, I love them!
> 
> 
> So chic, wonderful outfit and I adore your Celine
> 
> 
> The colours in your dress are stunning & look great on you, the nude HP is such a good match


 Thank you ladies so much you are very kind.


----------



## wannaprada

Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

You look fantastic! I never really evisioned the 299 as a smarter shoe but you totally pull it off 



wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!


----------



## wannaprada

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> You look fantastic! I never really evisioned the 299 as a smarter shoe but you totally pull it off



Thanks Loubi!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!





wow i never imagined these at work with conservative dress and gray. it looks perfect!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:


> wow i never imagined these at work with conservative dress and gray. it looks perfect!



Thanks Aegis! I tend to push the envelope when it comes to the shoes I wear to work. I've actually worn my Pigalle mini multi-glitter pumps to work before!  It's all how you style it!


----------



## myu3160

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!



WHOA those look amazing on you! The color looks fab on your skin tone!


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!



I love this look.  So classy!


----------



## rdgldy

*wandaprada,* great look!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!



WOW I LOVE THE CK OUTFIT!!! And together with the shoes 



stilly said:


> Blue Leopard Pigalles to work yesterday



What a beautiful skirt Stilly! You have so many pretty dresses and skirts 



CocoB said:


> My new bouquet ron rons - my favorite CLs, thanks to a wonderful tpfer.



Very pretty! I remember these when they came out! I was so close to getting them. I like how you paired them with a turquoise skirt too! 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1578461
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578463
> 
> 
> Another day of class... Wearing my trusty maggies because I have a luncheon right after with my boss. Needed the outfit just a bit more dressy.
> 
> Note to self: clean mirror



Love your hair! The Maggies' color looks so rich and beautiful here! 



megt10 said:


> Today I am off to run errands and then to dinner with friends. I am wearing my nude patent HP. The dress is DVF and the bag is Fendi Spy.



Hey Meg! Everything is so perfectly matched!!!

So did you ever get that RO jacket exchanged?


----------



## megt10

Tonights Shul outfit, I am wearing my Eugienie 140 velvet/strass. The dress is DVF and the bag Chanel JM Bowler. I wore this all day but tonight I will be adding tights because the dress is a little short.


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!



Very Nice!! The 299s are gorg!!


----------



## kham

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, I am wearing my Eugienie 140 velvet/strass. The dress is DVF and the bag Chanel JM Bowler. I wore this all day but tonight I will be adding tights because the dress is a little short.



I love your wardrobe!! You always look great!


----------



## wannaprada

*Myu3160, Cts, rdgldy, CEC and Kham!* I had a big meeting today which included the general counsel and CFO of my company and at first I was going to play it safe and wear my grey Lady Gres, but then I said screw it I'm wearing my 299's! In the end, because I was the first one in the room, no one noticed my shoes! So I'm glad I wore them because whenever I got a little nervous, I thought of my shoes which made me smile on the inside! 

Megt, great outfit as usual! I would love to see your closet, it must be awesome!


----------



## CocoB

Aw, thanks - that means a lot to me coming from you (and your impeccable sense of style).




CEC.LV4eva said:


> WOW I LOVE THE CK OUTFIT!!! And together with the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful skirt Stilly! You have so many pretty dresses and skirts
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I remember these when they came out! I was so close to getting them. I like how you paired them with a turquoise skirt too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your hair! The Maggies' color looks so rich and beautiful here!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Meg! Everything is so perfectly matched!!!
> 
> So did you ever get that RO jacket exchanged?


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!



Wow you look amazing! The shoes are really cool looking and the outfit is kind of Mad Men-esque 




megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, I am wearing my Eugienie 140 velvet/strass. The dress is DVF and the bag Chanel JM Bowler. I wore this all day but tonight I will be adding tights because the dress is a little short.



The shoes are so sparkly! I love your JM bag too and how they totally match!


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!



Oh wanna--- you look absolutely FANTASTIC!!! The pairing is perfect for work--- the ck set really balances the 299 out since its so sexy. And you just reminded me again how sad I was that I had to return them--- they look FAB on you!!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, I am wearing my Eugienie 140 velvet/strass. The dress is DVF and the bag Chanel JM Bowler. I wore this all day but tonight I will be adding tights because the dress is a little short.




Purple, velvet, & Strass?!


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:


> Wow you look amazing! The shoes are really cool looking and the outfit is kind of Mad Men-esque


 Why thanks Fumi!


dbeth said:


> Oh wanna--- you look absolutely FANTASTIC!!! The pairing is perfect for work--- the ck set really balances the 299 out since its so sexy. And you just reminded me again how sad I was that I had to return them--- they look FAB on you!!



Awe thanks dbeth! I sure hope a pair finds its way to you. I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for you!


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, I am wearing my Eugienie 140 velvet/strass. The dress is DVF and the bag Chanel JM Bowler. I wore this all day but tonight I will be adding tights because the dress is a little short.


that dress is so flattering@\!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> tonights shul outfit, i am wearing my eugienie 140 velvet/strass. The dress is dvf and the bag chanel jm bowler. I wore this all day but tonight i will be adding tights because the dress is a little short.



wow!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, I am wearing my Eugienie 140 velvet/strass. The dress is DVF and the bag Chanel JM Bowler. I wore this all day but tonight I will be adding tights because the dress is a little short.



gorgeous! love the shoes!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CocoB said:


> Aw, thanks - that means a lot to me coming from you (and your impeccable sense of style).



 Thank you! My clothing is pretty casual most of the time...


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, I am wearing my Eugienie 140 velvet/strass. The dress is DVF and the bag Chanel JM Bowler. I wore this all day but tonight I will be adding tights because the dress is a little short.



You inspire me every day.  Seriously.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!


WOW, they look great with the dress!  



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, I am wearing my Eugienie 140 velvet/strass. The dress is DVF and the bag Chanel JM Bowler. I wore this all day but tonight I will be adding tights because the dress is a little short.


 Another beautiful outfit on a beautiful lady!  I love the Eugienie!


----------



## cts900

Work today...


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Work today...


 You look terrific cts, I love the dress...so pretty with the lace at the bottom!!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> You look terrific cts, I love the dress...so pretty with the lace at the bottom!!



Thank you, sweetie.  You and I are SO much the work CL gals so your opinion means  whole helluva lot to me!


----------



## heiress-ox

cts900 said:


> Work today...


you look great!!



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, I am wearing my Eugienie 140 velvet/strass. The dress is DVF and the bag Chanel JM Bowler. I wore this all day but tonight I will be adding tights because the dress is a little short.


hot, hot, hot - this is such a nice outfit!



wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!


Nice, I love the no 299s with this outfit, great pairing (I wouldn't have thought of it) - those shoes are just delicious!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> Work today...



LOVE, LOVE, LOOOOOOVE the Framboise Greissimos! But I don't love them nearly as much as you. Gorgeous!  :worthy:


----------



## cts900

Dukeprincess said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOOOOOOVE the Framboise Greissimos! But I don't love them nearly as much as you. Gorgeous!  :worthy:



You just made my whole month.  The feeling of LOVE goes both ways, beautiful!  Thank you!



heiress-ox said:


> you look great!!



Thanks, sweetie pie.


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> Work today...




You look so darn cute!! Love How the shoes brings out the color in your belt.


----------



## legaldiva

GAP black turtleneck;
J Brand (beloved) Lovestory jeans; and
Ardoise Nabuck Python Biancas.


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> WOW I LOVE THE CK OUTFIT!!! And together with the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful skirt Stilly! You have so many pretty dresses and skirts
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I remember these when they came out! I was so close to getting them. I like how you paired them with a turquoise skirt too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your hair! The Maggies' color looks so rich and beautiful here!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Meg! Everything is so perfectly matched!!!
> 
> So did you ever get that RO jacket exchanged?


Thanks CEC, yes I got it exchanged and the going 2 sizes up didn't work either. The jacket was still too tight through the back and then too large through the hips.  On the up side I sent it back and am using the money that I already paid to AM/EX to get a few pairs of shoes .



dirtyaddiction said:


> gorgeous! love the shoes!


 


cts900 said:


> You inspire me every day. Seriously.


 


beagly911 said:


> WOW, they look great with the dress!
> 
> 
> Another beautiful outfit on a beautiful lady! I love the Eugienie!


 


heiress-ox said:


> you look great!!
> 
> 
> hot, hot, hot - this is such a nice outfit!
> 
> 
> Nice, I love the no 299s with this outfit, great pairing (I wouldn't have thought of it) - those shoes are just delicious!


 Ladies thank you so much.


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> GAP black turtleneck;
> J Brand (beloved) Lovestory jeans; and
> Ardoise Nabuck Python Biancas.


 Love your outfit and the shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Work today...


 You look adorable CTS! I love the pops of color and those shoes are gorgeous as is the woman wearing them!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!


 So chic and classy. This is a fabulous look and once again those shoes are TDF! I want them even more, lol. I am trying not to buy any more heels over 140.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> So chic and classy. This is a fabulous look and once again those shoes are TDF! I want them even more, lol. I am trying not to buy any more heels over 140.





they're SUPER comfy.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> they're SUPER comfy.


 Great Miss Enabler. So should I be looking tts?


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Great Miss Enabler. So should I be looking tts?




who me?! 


US size yes


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> wow!!!!


 


jamidee said:


> that dress is so flattering@\!


 


dbeth said:


> Purple, velvet, & Strass?!


 


fumi said:


> Wow you look amazing! The shoes are really cool looking and the outfit is kind of Mad Men-esque
> The shoes are so sparkly! I love your JM bag too and how they totally match!


 


wannaprada said:


> *Myu3160, Cts, rdgldy, CEC and Kham!* I had a big meeting today which included the general counsel and CFO of my company and at first I was going to play it safe and wear my grey Lady Gres, but then I said screw it I'm wearing my 299's! In the end, because I was the first one in the room, no one noticed my shoes! So I'm glad I wore them because whenever I got a little nervous, I thought of my shoes which made me smile on the inside!
> 
> Megt, great outfit as usual! I would love to see your closet, it must be awesome!


 


kham said:


> I love your wardrobe!! You always look great!


 Wow, thank you so much ladies you really are so kind. 
Wannaprada I have a thread on my closet. I created a loft space above my master bath. I finished the project about 6 months ago. I need to update it some but here is the link if you are interested.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm too far behind (again) to comment indivually, but you are looking great, ladies.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> who me?!
> 
> 
> US size yes


 
Ok then pm me if you see a 38.5 floating around.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Ok then pm me if you see a 38.5 floating around.





will do!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Blue Leopard Pigalles to work yesterday


LOVE the outifit & CLs!!


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

... First time wearing one of my F/W sale finds ... 

...Just going to get something to eat...

Shoes: New Declic-Suede-Camel
Pants: J Brand
Jacket: James Perse
Scarf: Gucci
Watch: Dolce & Gabbana

 4 letting me share


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Thanks CEC, yes I got it exchanged and the going 2 sizes up didn't work either. The jacket was still too tight through the back and then too large through the hips.  On the up side I sent it back and am using the money that I already paid to AM/EX to get a few pairs of shoes .



Shoes will work too


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Work today...



So cute!!


----------



## Jönathan

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!



You look great


----------



## surlygirl

everyone looks great!

*wanna *- love the grey with the 299! you look fantastic!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> WOW, they look great with the dress!


Thanks so much Beagly! 


cts900 said:


> Work today...


Cts, as usual, you look great!


heiress-ox said:


> Nice, I love the no 299s with this outfit, great pairing (I wouldn't have thought of it) - those shoes are just delicious!


Thanks heiress! These are definitely in my fav top 5!


legaldiva said:


> GAP black turtleneck;
> J Brand (beloved) Lovestory jeans; and
> Ardoise Nabuck Python Biancas.


Legaldiva, you look fantastic! Love the Bianca's with those jeans!


megt10 said:


> So chic and classy. This is a fabulous look and once again those shoes are TDF! I want them even more, lol. I am trying not to buy any more heels over 140.


Thanks Megt! If you can find them, get them! You won't be disappointed!


Mrs.MaeBe said:


> ... First time wearing one of my F/W sale finds ...
> 
> ...Just going to get something to eat...
> 
> Shoes: New Declic-Suede-Camel
> Pants: J Brand
> Jacket: James Perse
> Scarf: Gucci
> Watch: Dolce & Gabbana
> 
> 4 letting me share


MrsMae: 



			
				Jönathan;20888238 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!


 Thanks sweetie!


4Elegance said:


> You look great


Thank you Elegance!


----------



## wannaprada

surlygirl said:


> everyone looks great!
> 
> *wanna *- love the grey with the 299! you look fantastic!



Why thank you Surly!


----------



## AEGIS

Mrs.MaeBe said:


> ... First time wearing one of my F/W sale finds ...
> 
> ...Just going to get something to eat...
> 
> Shoes: New Declic-Suede-Camel
> Pants: J Brand
> Jacket: James Perse
> Scarf: Gucci
> Watch: Dolce & Gabbana
> 
> 4 letting me share



adorbs!


----------



## heychar

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!



You look gorgeous and the CLs are perfect :okay:


----------



## Pomba

megt10 said:


> So chic and classy. This is a fabulous look and once again those shoes are TDF! I want them even more, lol. I am trying not to buy any more heels over 140.


 
I have the same shoe and its nice to see someone wear them using a different colour outfit from colours on the shoe!   Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## jamidee

legaldiva said:


> GAP black turtleneck;
> J Brand (beloved) Lovestory jeans; and
> Ardoise Nabuck Python Biancas.



Love the shoes!!!



Mrs.MaeBe said:


> ... First time wearing one of my F/W sale finds ...
> 
> ...Just going to get something to eat...
> 
> Shoes: New Declic-Suede-Camel
> Pants: J Brand
> Jacket: James Perse
> Scarf: Gucci
> Watch: Dolce & Gabbana
> 
> 4 letting me share



Pretty!! I need new jeans and I usually stick to Seven Jeans... But Jbrand seems to be the going trend on this thread... are they good for girls that have a large caboose and thicker thighs??


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada: that calvin klein outfit is GREAT ON YOU. I don't think I saw your pics before but who knew you had that BOMBDIGGITY body!?!


----------



## wannaprada

heychar said:


> You look gorgeous and the CLs are perfect :okay:


Thanks heychar!!


jamidee said:


> wannaprada: that calvin klein outfit is GREAT ON YOU. I don't think I saw your pics before but who knew you had that BOMBDIGGITY body!?!


 You are too sweet! I've been a little down about my inability to shed a few pounds, so I really appreciate the compliment!


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> You look so darn cute!! Love How the shoes brings out the color in your belt.



Awww, thank you so much!  The dress was soooooo black...it needed a little sumthin' sumthin'!



legaldiva said:


> GAP black turtleneck;
> J Brand (beloved) Lovestory jeans; and
> Ardoise Nabuck Python Biancas.



You look lovely. 



megt10 said:


> You look adorable CTS! I love the pops of color and those shoes are gorgeous as is the woman wearing them!



You always make me feel special, meg.  Thank you!



Mrs.MaeBe said:


> ... First time wearing one of my F/W sale finds ...
> 
> ...Just going to get something to eat...
> 
> Shoes: New Declic-Suede-Camel
> Pants: J Brand
> Jacket: James Perse
> Scarf: Gucci
> Watch: Dolce & Gabbana
> 
> 4 letting me share



Love your pose!!!!!




			
				Jönathan;20888232 said:
			
		

> So cute!!



Thank you, sweet friend.



wannaprada said:


> Cts, as usual, you look great!



You are very generous. Thank you!


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

AEGIS said:


> adorbs!



thanks



wannaprada said:


> MrsMae:


thanks! Love ur pic too! i NEED those shoes 



jamidee said:


> Pretty!! I need new jeans and I usually stick to Seven Jeans... But Jbrand seems to be the going trend on this thread... are they good for girls that have a large caboose and thicker thighs??



thx!   Girl of course! You will love them. They are so comfy, yet form fitting & flattering  The ones i have , have a lot of stretch to them, hug better and u don't feel as confined. In my 7s i feel like stuffed sausage  My favorite J Brands are the Zombie, i wear those suckers *ALL THE TIME*! I am big on where my clothes are made and i am starting to notice 7FAM is no longer ALL made in the US  so i stopped wearing them like i use to


----------



## AEGIS

legaldiva said:


> GAP black turtleneck;
> J Brand (beloved) Lovestory jeans; and
> Ardoise Nabuck Python Biancas.





loove ardoise python


----------



## jamidee

Mrs.MaeBe said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks! Love ur pic too! i NEED those shoes
> 
> 
> 
> thx!   Girl of course! You will love them. They are so comfy, yet form fitting & flattering  The ones i have , have a lot of stretch to them, hug better and u don't feel as confined. In my 7s i feel like stuffed sausage  My favorite J Brands are the Zombie, i wear those suckers *ALL THE TIME*! I am big on where my clothes are made and i am starting to notice 7FAM is no longer ALL made in the US  so i stopped wearing them like i use to


zombie... those are the one rhi rhi wore all the time.... I'm going to invest soon!! ( I just HATE jean shopping) Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

stilly said:


> Blue Leopard Pigalles to work yesterday



I love this dress! the length is perfect, pleats are so neat 



wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!



Very sophisticated-accessories, dress, shoes, everything goes so well 




cts900 said:


> Work today...



cute! love the pops of color-way to jazz up a black work dress CT! and yay to your hair down!!! Pretty!



legaldiva said:


> GAP black turtleneck;
> J Brand (beloved) Lovestory jeans; and
> Ardoise Nabuck Python Biancas.



those jeans look great on you! outfit looks comfy and fashionable!



Mrs.MaeBe said:


> ... First time wearing one of my F/W sale finds ...
> 
> ...Just going to get something to eat...
> 
> Shoes: New Declic-Suede-Camel
> Pants: J Brand
> Jacket: James Perse
> Scarf: Gucci
> Watch: Dolce & Gabbana
> 
> 4 letting me share



sooo chic!


----------



## cts900

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> cute! love the pops of color-way to jazz up a black work dress CT! and yay to your hair down!!! Pretty!



Thank you, sweetness.  Those are such precious compliments--they mean a whole lot to me.


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

jamidee said:


> zombie... those are the one rhi rhi wore all the time.... I'm going to invest soon!! ( I just HATE jean shopping) Thanks for the tips!



oh i didn't even know! i just googled right now and seen all the celebs in them. You hate jean shopping and i hate wearing jeans ... u can shop in my closet as i have tons of jeans with tags still on them :giggles: i buy them but don't wear em LOL

Np Ur welcm


----------



## aoqtpi

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies! Here I am wearing Calvin Klein with my new No. 299s, which I love!!



You look fab!


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit, I am wearing my Eugienie 140 velvet/strass. The dress is DVF and the bag Chanel JM Bowler. I wore this all day but tonight I will be adding tights because the dress is a little short.



Great outfit! I love the Eugenies


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Work today...



You always look amazing! I love your phone case as well - Kate Spade? I really like your hair in this pic! And I die for the colour of your CLs


----------



## aoqtpi

legaldiva said:


> GAP black turtleneck;
> J Brand (beloved) Lovestory jeans; and
> Ardoise Nabuck Python Biancas.



I love this casual-chic look; your top/jeans look super comfy and the addition of these gorgeous shoes really dresses up your look!


----------



## aoqtpi

Mrs.MaeBe said:


> ... First time wearing one of my F/W sale finds ...
> 
> ...Just going to get something to eat...
> 
> Shoes: New Declic-Suede-Camel
> Pants: J Brand
> Jacket: James Perse
> Scarf: Gucci
> Watch: Dolce & Gabbana
> 
> 4 letting me share



Love the Declics! You look awesome!


----------



## stilly

legaldiva said:


> GAP black turtleneck;
> J Brand (beloved) Lovestory jeans; and
> Ardoise Nabuck Python Biancas.


 
You look so sexy in this shot *legaldiva*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Oh Stilly I love everything about this outfit. The skirt is gorgeous and the shoes are TDF. I really wish I could wear this style for more that an hour or two.


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> WOW I LOVE THE CK OUTFIT!!! And together with the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful skirt Stilly! You have so many pretty dresses and skirts
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I remember these when they came out! I was so close to getting them. I like how you paired them with a turquoise skirt too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your hair! The Maggies' color looks so rich and beautiful here!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Meg! Everything is so perfectly matched!!!
> 
> So did you ever get that RO jacket exchanged?


 


9distelle said:


> LOVE the outifit & CLs!!


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I love this dress! the length is perfect, pleats are so neat
> 
> 
> 
> Very sophisticated-accessories, dress, shoes, everything goes so well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute! love the pops of color-way to jazz up a black work dress CT! and yay to your hair down!!! Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> those jeans look great on you! outfit looks comfy and fashionable!
> 
> 
> 
> sooo chic!


 

Thanks *meg, CEC, 9distelle & ChocoAvantGarde*!!!
I just love anything with pleats!!!


----------



## megt10

Mrs.MaeBe said:


> oh i didn't even know! i just googled right now and seen all the celebs in them. You hate jean shopping and i hate wearing jeans ... u can shop in my closet as i have tons of jeans with tags still on them :giggles: i buy them but don't wear em LOL
> 
> Np Ur welcm


 OMG I do the same thing. I have a ton of jeans and hardly ever wear them. I would guess I have at least 10 pairs of jeans right now with tags on them. I would say hate is a strong word when it comes to jeans but they are my least favorite thing to wear by far.


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Great outfit! I love the Eugenies


 Thanks so much Aoqtpi!


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> You always look amazing! I love your phone case as well - Kate Spade? I really like your hair in this pic! And I die for the colour of your CLs



Thanks, sweetheart.  Everything you wrote is so sweet and very much appreciated.  It is a KS phone cover.  I love her fun use of color.


----------



## Missrocks

Rotated between nude patent bianca 120's and black kid bibi 120's today ar work
Although for some reason they look camel in this pic, but they actually match my scarf irl...


----------



## Missrocks

legaldiva said:


> GAP black turtleneck;
> J Brand (beloved) Lovestory jeans; and
> Ardoise Nabuck Python Biancas.



Gorgeous casual look! Those Biancas....... I so need these!


----------



## AEGIS

Missrocks said:


> Rotated between nude patent bianca 120's and black kid bibi 120's today ar work
> Although for some reason they look camel in this pic, but they actually match my scarf irl...





great business look!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *Mrs.Mae, Choco, & Aoqpti!*
*Missrocks*: Great outfit!

Here I am in Jcrew with my daughter (who was hiding behind me) wearing a Jcrew cashmere turtleneck, True Religion jeans, Michael Kors watch, Tiffany bracelet and CL Jolie Dunes. The bag is Gucci and my daughter is wearing Uggs.


----------



## Hipployta

My apologies...somehow I missed these quotes...I only caught them when I came in to catch up on the thread. 

Thank you so much y'all!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> That coat/dress looks fab on you! I say when you find something that works, buy it in ALL the colors :0)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





skislope15 said:


> Lol yup they went from jenay to me to bella to you....jenay's couldn't do the height because her back, I couldnt cause i couldnt walk in them and my toe was quished, bella got a different size....these were made for you!!! well travelled shoes lol, thank god for tpf





rdgldy said:


> *hipployta*, I absolutely adore your sense of style!





cts900 said:


> You always look divine.





AEGIS said:


> i love it!





dbeth said:


> I could have sworn I already commented on this, but you really look great in the Pampas!! It's such a beautiful shoe, much better in person. Wish I could wear them!!
> 
> Also love your coats, live the styles & print!!


----------



## jamidee

Missrocks said:
			
		

> Rotated between nude patent bianca 120's and black kid bibi 120's today ar work
> Although for some reason they look camel in this pic, but they actually match my scarf irl...



Love! You look great! Are the nude patent biancas more of a yellow nude?


----------



## dhampir2005

Hiya! Everyone looks amazing! 

So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!

My Outfit: 
Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
BCBGmaxazria Clutch
DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
VP Woodstock

Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!


----------



## bprimuslevy

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks Mrs.Mae, Choco, & Aoqpti!
> Missrocks: Great outfit!
> 
> Here I am in Jcrew with my daughter (who was hiding behind me) wearing a Jcrew cashmere turtleneck, True Religion jeans, Michael Kors watch, Tiffany bracelet and CL Jolie Dunes. The bag is Gucci and my daughter is wearing Uggs.



Little Prada is just as stylish as mommy.


----------



## Missrocks

wannaprada said:


> Thanks *Mrs.Mae, Choco, & Aoqpti!*
> *Missrocks[/ .Great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Love your pic too!



AEGIS said:



			great business look!
		
Click to expand...


Thank you



jamidee said:



			Love! You look great! Are the nude patent biancas more of a yellow nude?
		
Click to expand...


Jamidee- they are the regular nude color, the lights in the hallway make everything (including my hair) look really yellow
Good luck with your Bianca 120's!*


----------



## Missrocks

dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!



Love this color on you!


----------



## cts900

dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!



The color of this dress is breathtaking.



wannaprada said:


> Thanks *Mrs.Mae, Choco, & Aoqpti!*
> *Missrocks*: Great outfit!
> 
> Here I am in Jcrew with my daughter (who was hiding behind me) wearing a Jcrew cashmere turtleneck, True Religion jeans, Michael Kors watch, Tiffany bracelet and CL Jolie Dunes. The bag is Gucci and my daughter is wearing Uggs.



I love every single thing about this pic.  LOVE!



Missrocks said:


> Rotated between nude patent bianca 120's and black kid bibi 120's today ar work
> Although for some reason they look camel in this pic, but they actually match my scarf irl...



Great scarf!


----------



## dbeth

Missrocks said:


> Rotated between nude patent bianca 120's and black kid bibi 120's today ar work
> Although for some reason they look camel in this pic, but they actually match my scarf irl...



LOVE your scarf---you look fab!!




dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!



Love the nude look--you look so pretty!!


----------



## sammix3

Missrocks said:


> Rotated between nude patent bianca 120's and black kid bibi 120's today ar work
> Although for some reason they look camel in this pic, but they actually match my scarf irl...



Great work outfit, very chic!   And now I am trying to convince myself that I don't need them.. along with the Bianca 120s lol.


----------



## sammix3

dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!



Very pretty!


----------



## chanel*liz

dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!



Hottie!


----------



## Missrocks

dbeth said:


> LOVE your scarf---you look fab!!
> 
> Great scarf!



Thanks you guys. Work outfits are usually pretty boring so I always try and wear some fun accessories. Btw, have this Mcqueen scarf in camel too and just love it!



sammix3 said:


> Great work outfit, very chic!   And now I am trying to convince myself that I don't need them.. along with the Bianca 120s lol.



Thanks! Haha. I am a total enabler. These styles are like slippers, seriously. Could run in them...


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

megt10 said:


> OMG I do the same thing. I have a ton of jeans and hardly ever wear them. I would guess I have at least 10 pairs of jeans right now with tags on them. I would say hate is a strong word when it comes to jeans but they are my least favorite thing to wear by far.



lol me too!  so funny though how we still buy them


----------



## dhampir2005

Missrocks said:


> Love this color on you!





cts900 said:


> The color of this dress is breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> I love every single thing about this pic.  LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Great scarf!





dbeth said:


> LOVE your scarf---you look fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the nude look--you look so pretty!!





sammix3 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you ladies so much! 



chanel*liz said:


> Hottie!



Awww Thanks Liz! LOL looks like I have to pass on the Splash Fur even if they are a great deal. They have officially landed on the dbf's black list of death


----------



## AEGIS

cayute!



dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!


----------



## Elsie87

Red patent Simples today:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## megt10

Missrocks said:


> Rotated between nude patent bianca 120's and black kid bibi 120's today ar work
> Although for some reason they look camel in this pic, but they actually match my scarf irl...


 
Very chic, love the outfit and the scarf!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thanks *Mrs.Mae, Choco, & Aoqpti!*
> *Missrocks*: Great outfit!
> 
> Here I am in Jcrew with my daughter (who was hiding behind me) wearing a Jcrew cashmere turtleneck, True Religion jeans, Michael Kors watch, Tiffany bracelet and CL Jolie Dunes. The bag is Gucci and my daughter is wearing Uggs.


 Love the outfit and your daughter is so cute!


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!


 Gorgeous.


----------



## sammix3

Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the POP of color!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Love the shoes with the outfit! Perfect as always.


----------



## dhampir2005

AEGIS said:


> cayute!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous.




Thank you ladies!


----------



## dhampir2005

Love how bright and vibrant the shoes are!



Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Jönathan

dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!



Super cute outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



So cute!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dhampir2005

Jönathan;20906305 said:
			
		

> Super cute outfit!



Thank you


----------



## Elsie87

dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!


 
Beautiful; love the dress!


----------



## mmmoussighi

dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!


 
You are SUCH a cutie!  I love random tPF meetings.  Fun that we both had our CLs on!!! Next time, let's do it on purpose!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Elsie87 said:


> Beautiful; love the dress!



Thank you! 



mmmoussighi said:


> You are SUCH a cutie!  I love random tPF meetings.  Fun that we both had our CLs on!!! Next time, let's do it on purpose!!!



Yay! Drinking night version 2.0!!!! I'm super excited and maybe I can wear the furries


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!


Beautiful, I love the wookstocks and with the dress - perfection!



Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Another lovely pairing!  The jacket is awesome but the simples make the whole outfit!


----------



## beagly911

Monday's  work outfit, had to spice it up to get through another Monday!

Sweater jacket: Chaps
Sequined shell: Charlotte Russe
Pants: Kenneth Cole
CL's: Teal Patent New Simple






I absolutely adore houndstooth so I couldn't say no when I saw the sweater jacket!!


----------



## stilly

Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Such a cute outfit *Elsie*!!!
I love the pop of red!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Monday's work outfit, had to spice it up to get through another Monday!
> 
> Sweater jacket: Chaps
> Sequined shell: Charlotte Russe
> Pants: Kenneth Cole
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore houndstooth so I couldn't say no when I saw the sweater jacket!!


 
Love the houndstooth *beagly*!!!
The Simples are perfect!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Love the houndstooth *beagly*!!!
> The Simples are perfect!!!


 Thanks stilly, I am still getting used to dressing a body 4 sizes smaller, it takes some adjusting!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!



cute outfit! the dress is stunning!



Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



love the pop of color!



beagly911 said:


> Monday's  work outfit, had to spice it up to get through another Monday!
> 
> Sweater jacket: Chaps
> Sequined shell: Charlotte Russe
> Pants: Kenneth Cole
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore houndstooth so I couldn't say no when I saw the sweater jacket!!



i love it!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Last night. HL Dress, DIY strassed Aurum Daffodils 






Action Shot:


----------



## dhampir2005

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful, I love the wookstocks and with the dress - perfection!
> 
> 
> Another lovely pairing!  The jacket is awesome but the simples make the whole outfit!



Thank you! I think the woodstocks are underrated too! 



beagly911 said:


> Monday's  work outfit, had to spice it up to get through another Monday!
> 
> Sweater jacket: Chaps
> Sequined shell: Charlotte Russe
> Pants: Kenneth Cole
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore houndstooth so I couldn't say no when I saw the sweater jacket!!



This is such a great work outfit! I need to find some way to integrate CLs into my work wardrobe!



dirtyaddiction said:


> cute outfit! the dress is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> love the pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> i love it!



Thanks *dirty*! The dress was a surprisingly good deal at $57



dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. HL Dress, DIY strassed Aurum Daffodils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:



Those DIY are gorgeous!


----------



## jamidee

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. HL Dress, DIY strassed Aurum Daffodils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:



 wowzers. I want to see an up close shoe shot. They are just gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

dirtyaddiction said:


> cute outfit! the dress is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> love the pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> i love it!


Thanks dirtyaddiction!



dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you! I think the woodstocks are underrated too!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great work outfit! I need to find some way to integrate CLs into my work wardrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *dirty*! The dress was a surprisingly good deal at $57
> 
> 
> 
> Those DIY are gorgeous!


Do it, I LOVE being able to wear my CL's to work, it gives  you a whole new outlook when you look down and see those red soles and great style!!! It's uplifting!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. HL Dress, DIY strassed Aurum Daffodils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:



i am obsessed with that second photo!! you can really see how they shine  i want to go out partying with you! fabulous.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you! I think the woodstocks are underrated too!
> 
> This is such a great work outfit! I need to find some way to integrate CLs into my work wardrobe!
> 
> Thanks *dirty*! The dress was a surprisingly good deal at $57
> 
> Those DIY are gorgeous!



thank you!



jamidee said:


> wowzers. I want to see an up close shoe shot. They are just gorgeous!



I'll upload one to my shoe thread soon 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> i am obsessed with that second photo!! you can really see how they shine  i want to go out partying with you! fabulous.



yess!!! Aurum's sooo shiny IRL!


----------



## AEGIS

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. HL Dress, DIY strassed Aurum Daffodils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:





toooo cayute!


----------



## jenayb

As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send! 

Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
















And this morning, on the way to work:


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;20915957 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## AEGIS

1.  you're not in black so my jaw dropped.
2. umm....is that leopard print + sparkles?! shut up bc i love it!
3. you look sexy as hell!
4. happy belated b'day!
5. i love pink so you know i love the fluro!




jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I want that celine so badly!!!
> 
> p.s. your adorable. Let's switch bodies for a day so I can play dress up!


----------



## anjali

jenaywins said:
			
		

> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:



Omg ur outfits are flawless!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> jenaywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I want that celine so badly!!!
> 
> p.s. your adorable. Let's switch bodies for a day so I can play dress up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl I amost peed my pants when my SA brought this Celine out of the back for me.
> 
> PS - are you kidding? Your body is ON POINT girl!
Click to expand...


----------



## jenayb

anjali said:


> Omg ur outfits are flawless!


 
 Aw... thank you.


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:


----------



## dirtyaddiction

AEGIS said:


> toooo cayute!



thank youuu 



jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:



gorgeous!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Missrocks said:


> Rotated between nude patent bianca 120's and black kid bibi 120's today ar work
> Although for some reason they look camel in this pic, but they actually match my scarf irl...


 
thanks for the mod shot of the bibi 120-I'm sold!



dhampir2005 said:


> Hiya! Everyone looks amazing!
> 
> So last night was one of the dbf's best friend's birthdays. We went out to dinner and then we went for drinks afterward. We were able to get a table by the window at the lounge and as I drunkenly stared out the window randomly I suddenly spotted a flash of red on someone's shoes! In fact it was *Mmmoussighi!* We've met up before in real life and have been trying to plan a get-together again so it was great running into her!
> 
> My Outfit:
> Asos Tulip Cowl Neck Dress
> BCBGmaxazria Clutch
> DY Albion 7mm ring in Topaz and sapphires
> Juliana vintage earrings (part of a demi parure but the brooch didn't seem to "go" anywhere)
> VP Woodstock
> 
> Ironically I wore this outfit out last week to the Soft Opening/Family and Friends event at UCHI which is supposed to open in Houston on the 2nd. For all you Houston ladies you should definitely check it out! The food is amazing!


 
you look so ladylike! I love this outfit!



beagly911 said:


> Monday's work outfit, had to spice it up to get through another Monday!
> 
> Sweater jacket: Chaps
> Sequined shell: Charlotte Russe
> Pants: Kenneth Cole
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore houndstooth so I couldn't say no when I saw the sweater jacket!!


 
I adore houndstooth anything as well! lol You look great...and skinny girl! lol



dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. HL Dress, DIY strassed Aurum Daffodils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:


 
love party shots in CLs! I'm always so frightened someone's gonna spill a drink and I'm gonna have to take my shoe off and beat him/her with it! You look great! Bag twins on the eva clutch! 



jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:


 
HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYYYY! come back to 26  better idea-I'll catch up and turn 27 in a few months so we can keep the part goin' lol! You look amazing! If I wasn't already sold on the Bianca 120 yet-I really am now; you've made them so versatile! Love both looks to bits and pieces!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> 1. you're not in black so my jaw dropped.
> 2. umm....is that leopard print + sparkles?! shut up bc i love it!
> 3. you look sexy as hell!
> 4. happy belated b'day!
> 5. i love pink so you know i love the fluro!


 
Thank you, lady!!!!  

LOL!!! Girl I know. Even DBF was speechless when I decided not to go with a black dress!!!  The dress is a leopard print made completely of sequins. HA! I love it, it's so over the top! Here's a pic to give you a better idea of what it's like in person:


----------



## jenayb

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> thanks for the mod shot of the bibi 120-I'm sold!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so ladylike! I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore houndstooth anything as well! lol You look great...and skinny girl! lol
> 
> 
> 
> love party shots in CLs! I'm always so frightened someone's gonna spill a drink and I'm gonna have to take my shoe off and beat him/her with it! You look great! Bag twins on the eva clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYYYY! come back to 26  better idea-I'll catch up and turn 27 in a few months so we can keep the part goin' lol! You look amazing! If I wasn't already sold on the Bianca 120 yet-I really am now; you've made them so versatile! Love both looks to bits and pieces!


 
Thank you, honey!!! I'm now going to just be 24 for the rest of my life.


----------



## jenayb

dirtyaddiction said:


> thank youuu
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!


 


PeepToe said:


>


 
 Thank you!


----------



## jamidee

I'd have curled up in a ball, cried, and peed my pants just from sheer bliss. Alls just not right in the world when they have a purse that deliciously neon pink an I dont own it. But I do love it on you- in an envious "damn you jenay" sort of way  

P.s. dead serious! You're like a barbie doll... One of those figures that anything goes. I'd have so much fun being able to wear WHATEVER!


----------



## Elsie87

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, lady!!!!
> 
> LOL!!! Girl I know. Even DBF was speechless when I decided not to go with a black dress!!!  The dress is a leopard print made completely of sequins. HA! I love it, it's so over the top! Here's a pic to give you a better idea of what it's like in person:


 
*Jenay *you look fab!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks for the sweet comments! 


Out for drinks in my peacock patent Pigalles tonight:

















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, lady!!!!
> 
> LOL!!! Girl I know. Even DBF was speechless when I decided not to go with a black dress!!!  The dress is a leopard print made completely of sequins. HA! I love it, it's so over the top! Here's a pic to give you a better idea of what it's like in person:



omg i want!!!!


*books ticket to AZ to steal J'enays dress*

realizes dress won't fit her




*goes to play with J'enay's shoes instead*

realizes those won't fit either


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Monday's  work outfit, had to spice it up to get through another Monday!
> 
> Sweater jacket: Chaps
> Sequined shell: Charlotte Russe
> Pants: Kenneth Cole
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore houndstooth so I couldn't say no when I saw the sweater jacket!!



You look great Beagley--- I love houndstooth too!!! 




dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. HL Dress, DIY strassed Aurum Daffodils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:



You look HOT in you HL!! And those strasses daff--gorgeous!!



jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:



HAPPY BELATED Jenay!! artyhat: you look lovely--- the dress is absolutely stunning!!  And that pink Celine---


----------



## dbeth

Elsie87 said:


> Thanks for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out for drinks in my peacock patent Pigalles tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!




Elsie-- I always love your photos !! You look great & the colors of you bag are so pretty & vibrant.


----------



## jenayb

dbeth said:


> You look great Beagley--- I love houndstooth too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look HOT in you HL!! And those strasses daff--gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BELATED Jenay!! artyhat: you look lovely--- the dress is absolutely stunning!! And that pink Celine---


 
Thank you


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Elsie87 said:


> Thanks for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out for drinks in my peacock patent Pigalles tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



gorgeous! obsessed with your bracelet!


----------



## Louboufan

Happy Belated and I love the outfits!

Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
















And this morning, on the way to work:











[/QUOTE


----------



## jenayb

Louboufan said:


> Happy Belated and I love the outfits!


 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:



Happy Birthday! You look fantastic! And I still hate you for having that bag


----------



## jenayb

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Happy Birthday! You look fantastic! And I still hate you for having that bag


 


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Missrocks

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:




Glad to see you are loving your nude Biancas as much as I am! Especially love the feral dress!





dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. HL Dress, DIY strassed Aurum Daffodils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:



Hot, hot, hot!!!


----------



## Missrocks

beagly911 said:


> Monday's  work outfit, had to spice it up to get through another Monday!
> 
> Sweater jacket: Chaps
> Sequined shell: Charlotte Russe
> Pants: Kenneth Cole
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore houndstooth so I couldn't say no when I saw the sweater jacket!!



Thanks for sharing, you look great!





Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Elsie, I ALWAYS love seeing your outfits. Everything is such a perfect balance of classy and chic! Still regret not getting those red simples! Wow, that color is amazing!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jenaywins said:
			
		

> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:



Hot stuff!


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, lady!!!!
> 
> LOL!!! Girl I know. Even DBF was speechless when I decided not to go with a black dress!!!  The dress is a leopard print made completely of sequins. HA! I love it, it's so over the top! Here's a pic to give you a better idea of what it's like in person:


Unbelievable, I love the 120's!



Elsie87 said:


> Thanks for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out for drinks in my peacock patent Pigalles tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Fabulous, the bag is TDF!!!


----------



## beagly911

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> thanks for the mod shot of the bibi 120-I'm sold!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so ladylike! I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore houndstooth anything as well! lol You look great...and skinny girl! lol
> 
> 
> 
> love party shots in CLs! I'm always so frightened someone's gonna spill a drink and I'm gonna have to take my shoe off and beat him/her with it! You look great! Bag twins on the eva clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYYYY! come back to 26  better idea-I'll catch up and turn 27 in a few months so we can keep the part goin' lol! You look amazing! If I wasn't already sold on the Bianca 120 yet-I really am now; you've made them so versatile! Love both looks to bits and pieces!


Thank you so much Choco!  



dbeth said:


> You look great Beagley--- I love houndstooth too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look HOT in you HL!! And those strasses daff--gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BELATED Jenay!! artyhat: you look lovely--- the dress is absolutely stunning!! And that pink Celine---


Thanks dbeth! 



Missrocks said:


> Thanks for sharing, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsie, I ALWAYS love seeing your outfits. Everything is such a perfect balance of classy and chic! Still regret not getting those red simples! Wow, that color is amazing!


 Thank you Missrocks!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Monday's work outfit, had to spice it up to get through another Monday!
> 
> Sweater jacket: Chaps
> Sequined shell: Charlotte Russe
> Pants: Kenneth Cole
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore houndstooth so I couldn't say no when I saw the sweater jacket!!


 You look fabulous Beagly! I love houndstooth too and it looks great on you.


----------



## megt10

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. HL Dress, DIY strassed Aurum Daffodils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:


 Gorgeous outfit! Looks like you had a great time .


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:


 Gorgeous dress Jenay and I love the cape. Happy Birthday too!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous Beagly! I love houndstooth too and it looks great on you.


 Thank you so much meg!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thanks for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out for drinks in my peacock patent Pigalles tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Adorable love the Balenciaga. So pretty. I looked at this one in the GSH Brief. Now of course wish I had purchased it.


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:



I can't believe a missed your B-Day hun!!! I hope you had a blast, lots of hugs from the SE!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dbeth said:


> You look great Beagley--- I love houndstooth too!!!
> 
> You look HOT in you HL!! And those strasses daff--gorgeous!!
> 
> HAPPY BELATED Jenay!! artyhat: you look lovely--- the dress is absolutely stunning!!  And that pink Celine---





Missrocks said:


> Glad to see you are loving your nude Biancas as much as I am! Especially love the feral dress!
> 
> Hot, hot, hot!!!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit! Looks like you had a great time .



thank you ladies!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:


 
Hope you had a great BDay *jenay*!!!
You look amazing as always!!!
Love the outfits!!!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:


Awww it was Birthday?! Wish I would have known, I would have baked you a cake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY babe, hope you had a good one! 
And you look beautiful in your Bday outfit! Gorgeous dress and the Biancas are TDF.


----------



## dhampir2005

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:



You look GORGEOUS *J*! I hope you had a wonderful birthday! BTW the 37s are working out okay, thank goodness for my fat big toe 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> thanks for the mod shot of the bibi 120-I'm sold!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so ladylike! I love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore houndstooth anything as well! lol You look great...and skinny girl! lol
> 
> 
> 
> love party shots in CLs! I'm always so frightened someone's gonna spill a drink and I'm gonna have to take my shoe off and beat him/her with it! You look great! Bag twins on the eva clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYYYY! come back to 26  better idea-I'll catch up and turn 27 in a few months so we can keep the part goin' lol! You look amazing! If I wasn't already sold on the Bianca 120 yet-I really am now; you've made them so versatile! Love both looks to bits and pieces!



Thank you! My dbf will be happy his dress pick is seen as ladylike! He accuses me of being too "edgy for law school"



Elsie87 said:


> Thanks for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out for drinks in my peacock patent Pigalles tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



OMG I kinda sorta REALLY love your t-shirt! I love all shirt with skulls and yours is really whimsical! It looks great paired with that bag!


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:


 
WOW You look so gorgeous in that dress, and the nude goes perfectly with it. And a huge Happy Belated Birthday to you!! I want to go back to being about 23-24 aswell, I just turned 27 a few weeks ago and I was like noooooo in 3 years I will be 30 :cry:!! Where did all the years go??


----------



## Cityfashionista

You ladies all look fabulous!  & happy belated birthday Jenay. artyhat:


----------



## sammix3

Louboufan said:


> Happy Belated and I love the outfits!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE



Happy belated birthday babe! You look amazing as always! So how are the biancas holding up? Did they stretch with wear?


----------



## jenayb

OMG thank you SO much for all the sweet comments and birthday wishes!!! I just adore you ladies! 

*Sammi*, the Biancas are holding up extremely well. I am so impressed with this style, I cannot say enough great things about it!!! I am definitely getting at least another three pairs in it. My biggest complaint with CLs is that I cannot wear them enough due to comfort issues.... This completely breaks that mold.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> OMG thank you SO much for all the sweet comments and birthday wishes!!! I just adore you ladies!
> 
> *Sammi*, the Biancas are holding up extremely well. I am so impressed with this style, I cannot say enough great things about it!!! I am definitely getting at least another three pairs in it. My biggest complaint with CLs is that I cannot wear them enough due to comfort issues.... This completely breaks that mold.



Glad to hear!!  I think I may have to take the plunge especially since so many TPFers are raving about it!


----------



## heiress-ox

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. HL Dress, DIY strassed Aurum Daffodils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:



Those are amazing, I'd love to see a close-up shot!!



jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:



Happy Belated Birthday - you are working those Biancas & I absolutely love the sequinned shift dress, so cute! Ps.. Don't even get me started on the Hot Pink Celine...I might need to snatch it haha


----------



## jamidee

sporting my anthra Maggies. They grew on me  just a quick outfit for class and dinner after


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> sporting my anthra Maggies. They grew on me just a quick outfit for class and dinner after
> 
> View attachment 1585731
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585739


 FAH-BUH-LOUS jamidee, you have a rockin' bod and the outfit with the anthra Maggies is TDF!!:kiss:


----------



## beagly911

Purple suede scissor girls on their maiden voyage for work today






and pic hijacking by most of BJ, darn kittie


----------



## beagly911

Close up shot of the scissor girls, sans BJ


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Close up shot of the scissor girls, sans BJ



So sassy! Love them!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Close up shot of the scissor girls, sans BJ





you've got some gams!


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> sporting my anthra Maggies. They grew on me  just a quick outfit for class and dinner after
> 
> View attachment 1585731
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585739



Law school swag! I swear all the law student girls need to coordinate a get-together one day and complain about how conservative the field is 



beagly911 said:


> Close up shot of the scissor girls, sans BJ



I love the scissor girl! And in purple


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:
			
		

> FAH-BUH-LOUS jamidee, you have a rockin' bod and the outfit with the anthra Maggies is TDF!!:kiss:



Thanks love!! :kiss:


----------



## chloe speaks

beagly911 said:


> Monday's  work outfit, had to spice it up to get through another Monday!
> 
> Sweater jacket: Chaps
> Sequined shell: Charlotte Russe
> Pants: Kenneth Cole
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore houndstooth so I couldn't say no when I saw the sweater jacket!!


get out - that is a sweater? LOVE it



dirtyaddiction said:


> Last night. HL Dress, DIY strassed Aurum Daffodils
> 
> 
> 
> Action Shot:


those daffodils look great! i'm going to have to check these out in the DIY forum for a closeup!


jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:


love the nude biancas on you - very classy and understated; especially love the shot w the cape!


Elsie87 said:


> Thanks for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Out for drinks in my peacock patent Pigalles tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 OH!  i missed these at the outnet sale and you just made me want them again. (love the outfit)



beagly911 said:


> Purple suede scissor girls on their maiden voyage for work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pic hijacking by most of BJ, darn kittie


BJ didn't hijack, girl, it's those purple scissor girls! smashing on you.


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Close up shot of the scissor girls, sans BJ


 
These look fabulous on you *beagly*!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

beagly911 said:


> Close up shot of the scissor girls, sans BJ


 
Beagly, the scissor girls look PERFECT on you!!!  And I agree, look at those GAMS!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> sporting my anthra Maggies. They grew on me  just a quick outfit for class and dinner after
> 
> View attachment 1585731
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585739



Love the Anthra Maggies, great outfit! Note to self; I need to try harder and start wearing my CLs to class, I will start with my one on Friday evening lol!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> So sassy! Love them!


Thanks jamidee, I love them too!!!!!



AEGIS said:


> you've got some gams!


HAHA thank you AEGIS!!



dhampir2005 said:


> Law school swag! I swear all the law student girls need to coordinate a get-together one day and complain about how conservative the field is
> 
> 
> 
> I love the scissor girl! And in purple


I know...can it get better, hehe!! Great style and for me purple puts it over the top!!!


----------



## beagly911

chloe speaks said:


> get out - that is a sweater? LOVE it
> 
> 
> those daffodils look great! i'm going to have to check these out in the DIY forum for a closeup!
> 
> love the nude biancas on you - very classy and understated; especially love the shot w the cape!
> OH!  i missed these at the outnet sale and you just made me want them again. (love the outfit)
> 
> 
> BJ didn't hijack, girl, it's those purple scissor girls! smashing on you.


Yes it's a sweater and even better it was at Kohls so affordable...BONUS!!!  Thanks for the compliment on the scissor girls, I love them and they are so easy to wear!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> These look fabulous on you *beagly*!!!
> Love them!!!


 Thank you stilly!!


mmmoussighi said:


> Beagly, the scissor girls look PERFECT on you!!! And I agree, look at those GAMS!!!


Thanks mmmoussighi, I love the scissor girls and if I could only get the rest of the body to match the gams...haha thanks!


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> Purple suede scissor girls on their maiden voyage for work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pic hijacking by most of BJ, darn kittie


LOVE!!


----------



## jamidee

What are gams? I feel so dumb for asking this but.,, I'm clueless.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jamidee said:


> sporting my anthra Maggies. They grew on me  just a quick outfit for class and dinner after
> 
> View attachment 1585731
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585737
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585738
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585739



You look great! 



beagly911 said:


> Purple suede scissor girls on their maiden voyage for work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pic hijacking by most of BJ, darn kittie



I love those!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

beagly911 said:
			
		

> FAH-BUH-LOUS jamidee, you have a rockin' bod and the outfit with the anthra Maggies is TDF!!:kiss:



Hot stuff! Xx


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Close up shot of the scissor girls, sans BJ


 I want these! They look awesome on you!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Purple suede scissor girls on their maiden voyage for work today
> 
> and pic hijacking by most of BJ, darn kittie



They look so elegant! Love them on you.


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> sporting my anthra Maggies. They grew on me  just a quick outfit for class and dinner after
> 
> View attachment 1585731
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585739



You must be the best dressed girl at your school   When I went to school, I wore sweats and flip flops all the time lol.



beagly911 said:


> Purple suede scissor girls on their maiden voyage for work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pic hijacking by most of BJ, darn kittie



Congrats on the new shoes, they look great!


----------



## GCGDanielle

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner!
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:



As always, you are beautiful and oh so stylish.


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:







jamidee said:


> sporting my anthra Maggies. They grew on me  just a quick outfit for class and dinner after
> 
> View attachment 1585731
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585739



Wow, unless my univ is totally different or you are seriously the best dressed at school! Everyone here rocks the flip flopssss and uggs when its cold!


----------



## jenayb

GCGDanielle said:


> As always, you are beautiful and oh so stylish.


----------



## Jönathan

jamidee said:


> sporting my anthra Maggies. They grew on me  just a quick outfit for class and dinner after
> 
> View attachment 1585731
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1585739



Cute pics! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jönathan

beagly911 said:


> Purple suede scissor girls on their maiden voyage for work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pic hijacking by most of BJ, darn kittie



Great outfit!

Best dressed lady at work for sure!


----------



## sammix3

Haven't wore these in a while.. VP in emerald suede


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

beagly911 said:


> Purple suede scissor girls on their maiden voyage for work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pic hijacking by most of BJ, darn kittie


 
Beagggssss you've got to PM me what you're doing-your body is smokin' hot!



jamidee said:


> What are gams? I feel so dumb for asking this but.,, I'm clueless.


 
gams are legs 



sammix3 said:


> Haven't wore these in a while.. VP in emerald suede


 
once I peeled my eyes away from your amazing bag, I could refocus on your cute outfit! Love the green, I know how rich the color is in person!


----------



## dhampir2005

sammix3 said:


> Haven't wore these in a while.. VP in emerald suede



Gorgeous bag! I love your use of color


----------



## sammix3

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Beagggssss you've got to PM me what you're doing-your body is smokin' hot!
> 
> 
> 
> gams are legs
> 
> 
> 
> once I peeled my eyes away from your amazing bag, I could refocus on your cute outfit! Love the green, I know how rich the color is in person!



Girl stop undressing my bag with your eyes :giggles:

I love the color too! 



dhampir2005 said:


> Gorgeous bag! I love your use of color



Thanks babe.


----------



## poppyseed

sammix3 said:


> Haven't wore these in a while.. VP in emerald suede


 
Beautiful colour combo with the pink!! I think I'm going to break the bank to get my hands on this bag


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:


> Haven't wore these in a while.. VP in emerald suede



I can't even take my eyes away from the bag long enough to look at your shoes. I DIE!


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Haven't wore these in a while.. VP in emerald suede



Great outfit! Love the color combo of the Celine bag and the VP's!


----------



## beagly911

9distelle said:


> LOVE!!


Thanks 9distelle



dirtyaddiction said:


> You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> I love those!


 Thank you dirtyaddiction



megt10 said:


> I want these! They look awesome on you!


Thanks meg, I'll begin the hunt, hehe



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> They look so elegant! Love them on you.


Thanks


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> You must be the best dressed girl at your school  When I went to school, I wore sweats and flip flops all the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new shoes, they look great!


Thank you sammix3!




			
				Jönathan;20935507 said:
			
		

> Great outfit!
> 
> Best dressed lady at work for sure!


Thanks Jonathan, you're so sweet!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Beagggssss you've got to PM me what you're doing-your body is smokin' hot!
> 
> 
> 
> gams are legs
> 
> 
> 
> once I peeled my eyes away from your amazing bag, I could refocus on your cute outfit! Love the green, I know how rich the color is in person!


PM coming your way, and thank you for the great compliment, I haven't had my body called smokin' hot for a looonnnggg time!! :giggles:


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Haven't wore these in a while.. VP in emerald suede


 Stunning - the shoes, the bag, the outfit...everything!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

sammix3 said:


> Girl stop undressing my bag with your eyes :giggles:
> 
> I love the color too!


 
:lolots: hahaha how'd you know?!?!?! I can't even help it. *bag perv* lol!


----------



## 05_sincere

Ladies you all look beautiful. This is one thread I can't keep up with. Happy Belated B-Day Jenay. p.s. I love the bags ladies.


----------



## heiress-ox

sammix3 said:


> Haven't wore these in a while.. VP in emerald suede



Excuse me, while I just die for a second for your bag... HOT


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thanks 9distelle
> 
> 
> Thank you dirtyaddiction
> 
> 
> Thanks meg, I'll begin the hunt, hehe
> 
> 
> Thanks


 Why thank you Miss Beagly . I knew I could count on you my friend.


----------



## aoqtpi

sammix3 said:


> Haven't wore these in a while.. VP in emerald suede



I love the emerald and hot pink with the black - so unexpected and pretty!


----------



## dhampir2005

Everyone on this forum has such great outfits 

So two outfits today!

Outfit 1, worn while running Asian Law Students Association errands around campus and downtown (ugh don't get me started on the damage control my bf (the president) and I (the VP) had to do)

Velvet Torch tunic dress
H & M silver leaf belt
DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with sapphires
CL Black Lady Indiana Pump


Outfit 2, worn for an early happy hour/drinks with some friends (yes I know it's like 3PM in Houston... don't judge me )

The Addison Story black silk shorts (love the trim on the bottom!)
Forever 21 Beaded tank (closeup of the awesome beading and I believe the tank was only ~$20)
Charlotte Russe Blazer (I loved the roushing on the shoulders and arms and it was only $40 which is perfect for nights out since I never feel bad if something gets spilled on it!)
DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with blue sapphires
Tous white quartz silver logo ring (not sure of the exact name since the authenticity card is buried in a drawer somewhere. I didn't know what Tous was until I moved to Texas. I like some of their pieces because they are affordable, stylish, and quite well made. This was my first ever Tous purchase )
CL Black Nappa Rolandos


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Everyone on this forum has such great outfits
> 
> So two outfits today!
> 
> Outfit 1, worn while running Asian Law Students Association errands around campus and downtown (ugh don't get me started on the damage control my bf (the president) and I (the VP) had to do)
> 
> Velvet Torch tunic dress
> H & M silver leaf belt
> DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with sapphires
> CL Black Lady Indiana Pump
> 
> 
> Outfit 2, worn for an early happy hour/drinks with some friends (yes I know it's like 3PM in Houston... don't judge me )
> 
> The Addison Story black silk shorts (love the trim on the bottom!)
> Forever 21 Beaded tank (closeup of the awesome beading and I believe the tank was only ~$20)
> Charlotte Russe Blazer (I loved the roushing on the shoulders and arms and it was only $40 which is perfect for nights out since I never feel bad if something gets spilled on it!)
> DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with blue sapphires
> Tous white quartz silver logo ring (not sure of the exact name since the authenticity card is buried in a drawer somewhere. I didn't know what Tous was until I moved to Texas. I like some of their pieces because they are affordable, stylish, and quite well made. This was my first ever Tous purchase )
> CL Black Nappa Rolandos


 Love both outfits. You look adorable.


----------



## megt10

Tonight's Shul outfit is dress by DVF, belt CDC that just arrived today, NP Square suede slingbacks in Turquoise, Matthew Williamson cropped leather jacket.


----------



## chanel*liz

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Everyone on this forum has such great outfits
> 
> So two outfits today!
> 
> Outfit 1, worn while running Asian Law Students Association errands around campus and downtown (ugh don't get me started on the damage control my bf (the president) and I (the VP) had to do)
> 
> Velvet Torch tunic dress
> H & M silver leaf belt
> DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with sapphires
> CL Black Lady Indiana Pump
> 
> Outfit 2, worn for an early happy hour/drinks with some friends (yes I know it's like 3PM in Houston... don't judge me )
> 
> The Addison Story black silk shorts (love the trim on the bottom!)
> Forever 21 Beaded tank (closeup of the awesome beading and I believe the tank was only ~$20)
> Charlotte Russe Blazer (I loved the roushing on the shoulders and arms and it was only $40 which is perfect for nights out since I never feel bad if something gets spilled on it!)
> DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with blue sapphires
> Tous white quartz silver logo ring (not sure of the exact name since the authenticity card is buried in a drawer somewhere. I didn't know what Tous was until I moved to Texas. I like some of their pieces because they are affordable, stylish, and quite well made. This was my first ever Tous purchase )
> CL Black Nappa Rolandos



Both looks are so fab!!


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonight's Shul outfit is dress by DVF, belt CDC that just arrived today, NP Square suede slingbacks in Turquoise, Matthew Williamson cropped leather jacket.



Wow you look amazing! That CDC belt is to die for!


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:
			
		

> sporting my anthra Maggies. They grew on me  just a quick outfit for class and dinner after



I love the anthra Maggie's on you!! You look amazing girl!


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> Everyone on this forum has such great outfits
> 
> So two outfits today!
> 
> Outfit 1, worn while running Asian Law Students Association errands around campus and downtown (ugh don't get me started on the damage control my bf (the president) and I (the VP) had to do)
> 
> Velvet Torch tunic dress
> H & M silver leaf belt
> DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with sapphires
> CL Black Lady Indiana Pump
> 
> 
> Outfit 2, worn for an early happy hour/drinks with some friends (yes I know it's like 3PM in Houston... don't judge me )
> 
> The Addison Story black silk shorts (love the trim on the bottom!)
> Forever 21 Beaded tank (closeup of the awesome beading and I believe the tank was only ~$20)
> Charlotte Russe Blazer (I loved the roushing on the shoulders and arms and it was only $40 which is perfect for nights out since I never feel bad if something gets spilled on it!)
> DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with blue sapphires
> Tous white quartz silver logo ring (not sure of the exact name since the authenticity card is buried in a drawer somewhere. I didn't know what Tous was until I moved to Texas. I like some of their pieces because they are affordable, stylish, and quite well made. This was my first ever Tous purchase )
> CL Black Nappa Rolandos


Fabulous outfits, I love the beaded tank!!  And what a great deal...BONUS!!  Great CL pairings!!



megt10 said:


> Tonight's Shul outfit is dress by DVF, belt CDC that just arrived today, NP Square suede slingbacks in Turquoise, Matthew Williamson cropped leather jacket.


Oh meg I love the jacket and it compliments the NP's soo well!!!  Terrific!!


----------



## dhampir2005

megt10 said:


> Love both outfits. You look adorable.



Thank you *Meg*! I'm just saying though... one day when the means allow, I hope to dress like you 



chanel*liz said:


> Both looks are so fab!!



Thanks *Liz*! The second outfit was for drinks I needed after handling the business for outfit 1 



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous outfits, I love the beaded tank!!  And what a great deal...BONUS!!  Great CL pairings!!
> 
> 
> Oh meg I love the jacket and it compliments the NP's soo well!!!  Terrific!!



Thanks *beagly*! I love a good deal especially one that has detail like that for a steal


----------



## dhampir2005

I love the color on that jacket and the dress is so flattering. Where might one locate such a dress ?



megt10 said:


> Tonight's Shul outfit is dress by DVF, belt CDC that just arrived today, NP Square suede slingbacks in Turquoise, Matthew Williamson cropped leather jacket.


----------



## jamidee

Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:
			
		

> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.



Hottie!!!


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1588097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588099
> 
> 
> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.



Fabulous!


----------



## dhampir2005

Super Cute! I love the print on the dress and your bag 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1588097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588099
> 
> 
> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.


----------



## sammix3

dhampir2005 said:


> Everyone on this forum has such great outfits
> 
> So two outfits today!
> 
> Outfit 1, worn while running Asian Law Students Association errands around campus and downtown (ugh don't get me started on the damage control my bf (the president) and I (the VP) had to do)
> 
> Velvet Torch tunic dress
> H & M silver leaf belt
> DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with sapphires
> CL Black Lady Indiana Pump
> 
> 
> Outfit 2, worn for an early happy hour/drinks with some friends (yes I know it's like 3PM in Houston... don't judge me )
> 
> The Addison Story black silk shorts (love the trim on the bottom!)
> Forever 21 Beaded tank (closeup of the awesome beading and I believe the tank was only ~$20)
> Charlotte Russe Blazer (I loved the roushing on the shoulders and arms and it was only $40 which is perfect for nights out since I never feel bad if something gets spilled on it!)
> DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with blue sapphires
> Tous white quartz silver logo ring (not sure of the exact name since the authenticity card is buried in a drawer somewhere. I didn't know what Tous was until I moved to Texas. I like some of their pieces because they are affordable, stylish, and quite well made. This was my first ever Tous purchase )
> CL Black Nappa Rolandos



You look so cute! And look at all the CL boxes in the back hehe 



megt10 said:


> Tonight's Shul outfit is dress by DVF, belt CDC that just arrived today, NP Square suede slingbacks in Turquoise, Matthew Williamson cropped leather jacket.



Ooh loving the DVF. And the new belt!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahaha those are the ones I store at my bf's! He has two closets so that's why it looks like I'm standing in one but I'm actually in the space between the two. I may or may not have taken over most of the little closet and a large portion of the big one 




sammix3 said:


> You look so cute! And look at all the CL boxes in the back hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh loving the DVF. And the new belt!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1588097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588099
> 
> 
> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.



HOT  Girl you've been killing it with the outfit posts lately & I'm adoring your Celine! Ps. totally off topic, but I'm so jealous of your hair it's SO long & thick!


----------



## stilly

sammix3 said:


> Haven't wore these in a while.. VP in emerald suede


 
These look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Tonight's Shul outfit is dress by DVF, belt CDC that just arrived today, NP Square suede slingbacks in Turquoise, Matthew Williamson cropped leather jacket.


 
Love the dress and NPs *meg*!!!
Gorgy!!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> HOT  Girl you've been killing it with the outfit posts lately & I'm adoring your Celine! Ps. totally off topic, but I'm so jealous of your hair it's SO long & thick!



Thank you!!! I adore it as well!!! 

It is super thick but so straight! It doesn't curl for anything


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Wow you look amazing! That CDC belt is to die for!


 
Thank you so much Liz. 


beagly911 said:


> Fabulous outfits, I love the beaded tank!! And what a great deal...BONUS!! Great CL pairings!!
> 
> 
> Oh meg I love the jacket and it compliments the NP's soo well!!! Terrific!!


 Thanks Beagly. I just got the jacket from Outnet at 75% off. It was such a good deal. It is lightweight and will be perfect this spring and summer.


dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you *Meg*! I'm just saying though... one day when the means allow, I hope to dress like you
> 
> Aw, that is so nice of you to say dhampir. I get a lot of my things on sale and from Gilt, Rue and Outnet.
> 
> Thanks *Liz*! The second outfit was for drinks I needed after handling the business for outfit 1
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *beagly*! I love a good deal especially one that has detail like that for a steal


 


dhampir2005 said:


> I love the color on that jacket and the dress is so flattering. Where might one locate such a dress ?


 I got this dress for like 99.00 from Rue La La. Keep an eye out there since I don't remember seeing it anywhere else. The name of the dress is Gustava in Suits Cool. It is called that because it has spades, hearts, diamonds and clubs on it in green and turquoise.


sammix3 said:


> You look so cute! And look at all the CL boxes in the back hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh loving the DVF. And the new belt!!!


Thanks Sammi. 



stilly said:


> Love the dress and NPs *meg*!!!
> Gorgy!!


 

 Thanks so much Stilly.


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1588097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588099
> 
> 
> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.


 Totally HOT the dress and shoes are both gorgeous and you look incredible in them.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.



Every aspect of this outfit is TDF! I love the contrast navy and brown with the black base you've out together!


----------



## needloub

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1588097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588099
> 
> 
> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.



You look gorgeous!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1588097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588099
> 
> 
> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.



lover-lyyyyy


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1588097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588099
> 
> 
> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.



stunning!! those pigalle spikes add just the right bit of edge. you are beautiful


----------



## Nadin22

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1588097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588099
> 
> 
> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.



You look stunning!!! Great dress!!!


----------



## Nadin22

dhampir2005 said:


> Everyone on this forum has such great outfits
> 
> So two outfits today!
> 
> Outfit 1, worn while running Asian Law Students Association errands around campus and downtown (ugh don't get me started on the damage control my bf (the president) and I (the VP) had to do)
> 
> Velvet Torch tunic dress
> H & M silver leaf belt
> DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with sapphires
> CL Black Lady Indiana Pump
> 
> 
> Outfit 2, worn for an early happy hour/drinks with some friends (yes I know it's like 3PM in Houston... don't judge me )
> 
> The Addison Story black silk shorts (love the trim on the bottom!)
> Forever 21 Beaded tank (closeup of the awesome beading and I believe the tank was only ~$20)
> Charlotte Russe Blazer (I loved the roushing on the shoulders and arms and it was only $40 which is perfect for nights out since I never feel bad if something gets spilled on it!)
> DY Albion 7mm blue topaz ring with blue sapphires
> Tous white quartz silver logo ring (not sure of the exact name since the authenticity card is buried in a drawer somewhere. I didn't know what Tous was until I moved to Texas. I like some of their pieces because they are affordable, stylish, and quite well made. This was my first ever Tous purchase )
> CL Black Nappa Rolandos



You look amazing! Love your outfits!


----------



## cts900

I apologize for the general shout out but I am waaaaaaayyyyyyyy behind.  You all look utterly fabulous and chic as always!



jenaywins said:


> As promised, here are some shots of the nude patent Bianca 120. An absolute God-send!
> 
> Saturday night, going out for my birthday dinner! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning, on the way to work:



You knock my socks off, little bird.  Happy belated, my love .


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Tonight's Shul outfit is dress by DVF, belt CDC that just arrived today, NP Square suede slingbacks in Turquoise, Matthew Williamson cropped leather jacket.



THIS BELT!!!!!  I almost can't stand it it's so gorgeous. You are my styling heroine.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I apologize for the general shout out but I am waaaaaaayyyyyyyy behind.  You all look utterly fabulous and chic as always!
> 
> 
> 
> You knock my socks off, little bird.  Happy belated, my love .



Love ya doll.


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1588097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588099
> 
> 
> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.


 Lovely jamidee!!


----------



## Jönathan

jamidee said:
			
		

> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.



Really cute outfit!


----------



## cts900

Totally c-a-s-u-a-l on a 75 degree SoCal day, in my very first CLs ever, to run errands with the kids...life is good.


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Totally c-a-s-u-a-l on a 75 degree SoCal day, in my very first CLs ever, to run errands with the kids...life is good.



 So cute!


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1588097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588099
> 
> 
> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.


 
Love the spiked piggies* jamidee*!!!
They look amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's heading out to dinner last night.
The leather is so buttery soft on these making them super comfy.


----------



## sammix3

cts900 said:


> Totally c-a-s-u-a-l on a 75 degree SoCal day, in my very first CLs ever, to run errands with the kids...life is good.



The weather is super nice in the bay area today as well. You're one stylish mommy!


----------



## sammix3

stilly said:


> My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's heading out to dinner last night.
> The leather is so buttery soft on these making them super comfy.



I love soft buttery leather.. and the smell of it! 

You look fab as always


----------



## dhampir2005

cts900 said:


> Totally c-a-s-u-a-l on a 75 degree SoCal day, in my very first CLs ever, to run errands with the kids...life is good.



Your outfit makes me think of happy sunny times! We've had torrential rainfall for the last 4 days in houston 



stilly said:


> My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's heading out to dinner last night.
> The leather is so buttery soft on these making them super comfy.



These are gorgeous and you and your incredible legs wear them so well!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's heading out to dinner last night.
> The leather is so buttery soft on these making them super comfy.



They're gorgeous! 

I'm so used to seeing you in Pigalles. These are a nice surprise and they look lovely on you!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> THIS BELT!!!!! I almost can't stand it it's so gorgeous. You are my styling heroine.


 Aw, thank you so much CTS! I lucked out and found the perfect size from a great seller on ebay. I love it and I swear it looks brand new. It is going to go with so much in my wardrobe.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Totally c-a-s-u-a-l on a 75 degree SoCal day, in my very first CLs ever, to run errands with the kids...life is good.


Life is good and you look adorable.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's heading out to dinner last night.
> The leather is so buttery soft on these making them super comfy.


 Super sexy shoes. You look fabulous as always.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Life is good and you look adorable.



Thank you so much, sweetheart.



dhampir2005 said:


> Your outfit makes me think of happy sunny times! We've had torrential rainfall for the last 4 days in houston



What a bummer...I am so sorry.  I hope I cheered you up with memories a little.



sammix3 said:


> The weather is super nice in the bay area today as well. You're one stylish mommy!



Thanks so much, dear.  I hope you enjoyed the sunshine today, too!



stilly said:


> My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's heading out to dinner last night.
> The leather is so buttery soft on these making them super comfy.



These are SUCH beautiful shoes.




			
				Jönathan;20956661 said:
			
		

> So cute!



You are precious, J. Thank you.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Totally c-a-s-u-a-l on a 75 degree SoCal day, in my very first CLs ever, to run errands with the kids...life is good.


Fabulous casual!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's heading out to dinner last night.
> The leather is so buttery soft on these making them super comfy.


 Gorgeous stilly, the Volpi is lovely on you!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous casual!!



Aw, thanks.  You are lovely and you looked lovely in your scissor girls!


----------



## anniethecat

cts900 said:


> Totally c-a-s-u-a-l on a 75 degree SoCal day, in my very first CLs ever, to run errands with the kids...life is good.


 
Very cute!


----------



## anniethecat

stilly said:


> My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's heading out to dinner last night.
> The leather is so buttery soft on these making them super comfy.


 
Looks great!!!


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> Totally c-a-s-u-a-l on a 75 degree SoCal day, in my very first CLs ever, to run errands with the kids...life is good.




looks outside and sees snow



 j/k...im just jealous. you look great!


----------



## dc419

dhampir2005 said:


> Everyone on this forum has such great outfits
> 
> So two outfits today!


*Cute outfits!!!*


megt10 said:


> Tonight's Shul outfit is dress by DVF, belt CDC that just arrived today, NP Square suede slingbacks in Turquoise, Matthew Williamson cropped leather jacket.


*Love your dress but I always love all your outfits!*


jamidee said:


> Dinner, this dress doesn't photograph well.... But it's fab! Spiked piggies.


*Love the spikes! That dress looks beautiful on you!*




cts900 said:


> Totally c-a-s-u-a-l on a 75 degree SoCal day, in my very first CLs ever, to run errands with the kids...life is good.


*Loveee this outfit on you!! so pretty!*


stilly said:


> My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's heading out to dinner last night.
> The leather is so buttery soft on these making them super comfy.


*Lovely as always!!! Gorgeous heels!
*


----------



## megt10

dc419 said:


> *Cute outfits!!!*
> 
> *Love your dress but I always love all your outfits!*
> 
> *Love the spikes! That dress looks beautiful on you!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Loveee this outfit on you!! so pretty!*
> 
> *Lovely as always!!! Gorgeous heels!*


 Thank you so much your comment is so very kind.


----------



## cts900

anniethecat said:


> Very cute!



Thank you!



AEGIS said:


> looks outside and sees snow
> 
> 
> 
> j/k...im just jealous. you look great!



Aw...I am so sorry!  I am trying really hard to embrace all that sun as much as I can.  Rain sets in on Wednesday.  Thanks, sweetie.  



dc419 said:


> *Loveee this outfit on you!! so pretty!*



You are too kind. Thank you very much.


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's heading out to dinner last night.
> The leather is so buttery soft on these making them super comfy.


the outfit with your new Volpi 150!!


----------



## Doglover1610

megt10 said:


> Tonight's Shul outfit is dress by DVF, belt CDC that just arrived today, NP Square suede slingbacks in Turquoise, Matthew Williamson cropped leather jacket.



That jacket is so feminine and yet so kick-@$$! Love it!


----------



## megt10

Doglover1610 said:


> That jacket is so feminine and yet so kick-@$$! Love it!


 Thank you Doglover! I really need to take some close up pics of it. It has snakeskin embossed shoulders in green and at the sides of the waist. I just love it. I got it from Outnet and because it is lightweight will be perfect all spring and summer long.


----------



## jamidee

cts900 said:


> Totally c-a-s-u-a-l on a 75 degree SoCal day, in my very first CLs ever, to run errands with the kids...life is good.



so cute!


----------



## jamidee

Sorry for the general shout out, but it's so difficult to reply individually on the app. But, you all are fabulous!!! I love looking at all your outfits. you are all inspiration to me!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles 












_(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_


----------



## Nadin22

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_



Great outfit! Very sexy!


----------



## surlygirl

head-to-toe gorgeous, *Songbird*!


----------



## DariaD

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_




You look like a superstar, so sexy and chic! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jacquelyn1210

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> (more pics & outfit info on my blog)



I would love a link to your blog! I love your clutch! You look fabulous !


----------



## fumi

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_



You look so cute! I LOVE LOVE the polka dotted tights! They look very sexy with the pigalles. 

P.S. I just checked out your blog and your closet is amazing!


----------



## sammix3

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_



Love it! The tights are so cute.


----------



## jamidee

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> (more pics & outfit info on my blog)



Love the poka dots!


----------



## dhampir2005

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_




Love the tights and overall just love the entire look! So elegant!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> (more pics & outfit info on my blog)



Loveee, your dress is gorgeous


----------



## Emmesie

jancedtif said:


> Looking good CG, indypup, Faraasha, bornfree!
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted a pic. Since Spring is almost upon us, I'm trying to get back into wearing my CLs.
> 
> I'm wearing American Apparel dress, Cynthia Rowely leggings and my beloved cranberry MBs. Thanks for letting me share



Love the AA dress- they never sit right on me but this looks fab on you!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_



Fabulous!  That's all I can say!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Nadin22 said:


> Great outfit! Very sexy!



Thank you so much 



surlygirl said:


> head-to-toe gorgeous, *Songbird*!


aww, thank you so much 



DariaD said:


> You look like a superstar, so sexy and chic! Absolutely beautiful!


aww, thank you so much 



jacquelyn1210 said:


> I would love a link to your blog! I love your clutch! You look fabulous !


Thank you so much, my clutch is from Zara. My blog is www.VivaDivaGlam.com 



fumi said:


> You look so cute! I LOVE LOVE the polka dotted tights! They look very sexy with the pigalles.
> aww, thank you so much. The tights are from Asos
> 
> P.S. I just checked out your blog and your closet is amazing!


thank you so much 



sammix3 said:


> Love it! The tights are so cute.


aww, thank you so much


----------



## SongbirdDiva

jamidee said:


> Love the poka dots!



thank you 



dhampir2005 said:


> Love the tights and overall just love the entire look! So elegant!



aww, thank you so much 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Loveee, your dress is gorgeous


Thank you so much 



Dukeprincess said:


> Fabulous!  That's all I can say!


aww,  so much 


All of you ladies are always so kind. :tpfrox:


----------



## beagly911

Todays outfit

Dress: Adrianna Papell
CL's: Black suede VP's


----------



## stilly

sammix3 said:


> I love soft buttery leather.. and the smell of it!
> 
> You look fab as always


 


dhampir2005 said:


> Your outfit makes me think of happy sunny times! We've had torrential rainfall for the last 4 days in houston
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous and you and your incredible legs wear them so well!


 



			
				Jönathan;20957793 said:
			
		

> They're gorgeous!
> 
> I'm so used to seeing you in Pigalles. These are a nice surprise and they look lovely on you!


 


megt10 said:


> Super sexy shoes. You look fabulous as always.


 


cts900 said:


> Thank you so much, sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> What a bummer...I am so sorry. I hope I cheered you up with memories a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, dear. I hope you enjoyed the sunshine today, too!
> 
> 
> 
> These are SUCH beautiful shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> You are precious, J. Thank you.


 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous stilly, the Volpi is lovely on you!


 


anniethecat said:


> Looks great!!!


 


dc419 said:


> *Cute outfits!!!*
> 
> *Love your dress but I always love all your outfits!*
> 
> *Love the spikes! That dress looks beautiful on you!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Loveee this outfit on you!! so pretty!*
> 
> *Lovely as always!!! Gorgeous heels!*


 


9distelle said:


> the outfit with your new Volpi 150!!


 
Thanks so much *sammix, dhampir, Jonathan, meg, cts, beagly, anniethecat, dc & 9distelle*!!!  I'm loving the Volpi's!!!


----------



## stilly

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_


 
Fabulous look *SongbirdDiva*!!!
The piggies look amazing on you!!!


----------



## cts900

jamidee said:


> so cute!



Thanks so much, doll!



SongbirdDiva said:


> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_



Perfection.  The polka dot tights are KILLER.



beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Black suede VP's



My goodness this color is delicious!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_



love this outfit, your dress it hot!! so pretty 



beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Black suede VP's



beagly you look lovely! great dress


----------



## megt10

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_


 Wow, I wish you would post more pics. You have such great style. I love everything about your outfit and you look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Black suede VP's


 Love it Beagly. That is such a great color on you and you look beautiful in the dress.


----------



## dhampir2005

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Black suede VP's



I love the color of your dress! It's so classic and goes perfectly with a classic shoe like the VPs!


My outfit today was worn after work to go eat at Uchi. I've noticed that people dressed more casually for the soft opening (of course I dressed up then) and more formal now that it's officially open. Oh well, I wore jeggings  I also spotted another pair of CLs there! The Coussin (sp?) booties. I saw them as I was leaving but didn't want to seem creepy as I was there with friends. BTW that is dbf holding one of our fur babies in the picture. The fur baby is Sylvester, fondly known as simply "Vester".

My Outfit:
Guido & Mary Jeggings
WHBM Sweater
Black Nappa Rolandos

No jewelry today. My dermatographism has been acting up really badly even though I upped my anti-histamines to 3/day (the normal person takes 1 for allergies but the dermatologist told me I can take 2-3 depending on severity). Wearing jewelry places too much stress on my skin so it started flaring into hives on my fingers. :cry: I think the torrential rainfall brought down a lot of pollen which aggravates my histamine response even more.


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Black suede VP's




you look so nice going to work


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Thanks so much, doll!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection. The polka dot tights are KILLER.
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness this color is delicious!


Thank you cts...and it is incredibly comfy too!!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> love this outfit, your dress it hot!! so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> beagly you look lovely! great dress


Thank you so much LG...being called lovely is such an awsome thing...haven't heard it for a few years!!



megt10 said:


> Love it Beagly. That is such a great color on you and you look beautiful in the dress.


Thank you sooo much meg, the color is geat and it is so comfy!!!!  



dhampir2005 said:


> I love the color of your dress! It's so classic and goes perfectly with a classic shoe like the VPs!
> 
> 
> My outfit today was worn after work to go eat at Uchi. I've noticed that people dressed more casually for the soft opening (of course I dressed up then) and more formal now that it's officially open. Oh well, I wore jeggings  I also spotted another pair of CLs there! The Coussin (sp?) booties. I saw them as I was leaving but didn't want to seem creepy as I was there with friends. BTW that is dbf holding one of our fur babies in the picture. The fur baby is Sylvester, fondly known as simply "Vester".
> 
> My Outfit:
> Guido & Mary Jeggings
> WHBM Sweater
> Black Nappa Rolandos
> 
> No jewelry today. My dermatographism has been acting up really badly even though I upped my anti-histamines to 3/day (the normal person takes 1 for allergies but the dermatologist told me I can take 2-3 depending on severity). Wearing jewelry places too much stress on my skin so it started flaring into hives on my fingers. :cry: I think the torrential rainfall brought down a lot of pollen which aggravates my histamine response even more.


Thank you sooo very much!!  You look great!!!



AEGIS said:


> you look so nice going to work


Thanks AEGIS, I don't have anywhere else to look awesome so I  try to  look stunning at work!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> I love the color of your dress! It's so classic and goes perfectly with a classic shoe like the VPs!
> 
> My outfit today was worn after work to go eat at Uchi. I've noticed that people dressed more casually for the soft opening (of course I dressed up then) and more formal now that it's officially open. Oh well, I wore jeggings  I also spotted another pair of CLs there! The Coussin (sp?) booties. I saw them as I was leaving but didn't want to seem creepy as I was there with friends. BTW that is dbf holding one of our fur babies in the picture. The fur baby is Sylvester, fondly known as simply "Vester".
> 
> My Outfit:
> Guido & Mary Jeggings
> WHBM Sweater
> Black Nappa Rolandos
> 
> No jewelry today. My dermatographism has been acting up really badly even though I upped my anti-histamines to 3/day (the normal person takes 1 for allergies but the dermatologist told me I can take 2-3 depending on severity). Wearing jewelry places too much stress on my skin so it started flaring into hives on my fingers. :cry: I think the torrential rainfall brought down a lot of pollen which aggravates my histamine response even more.



I love your outfit. Simple & stylish. Just my style. You're beautiful, btw (saying that in the non creepiest way possible haha).


----------



## dhampir2005

beagly911 said:


> Thank you cts...and it is incredibly comfy too!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much LG...being called lovely is such an awsome thing...haven't heard it for a few years!!
> 
> 
> Thank you sooo much meg, the color is geat and it is so comfy!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you sooo very much!!  You look great!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks AEGIS, I don't have anywhere else to look awesome so I  try to  look stunning at work!!!



Thanks Beagly!



RedBottomLover said:


> I love your outfit. Simple & stylish. Just my style. You're beautiful, btw (saying that in the non creepiest way possible haha).



Aww, thank you so much! Hahaha I try to look decent most days but you definitely won't see me posting here on my crazy hair and no makeup days . My everyday look is really simple, but my going out looks tend to be extra girly. Most normal days you can find me in a slouchy sweater and some skinny jeans with heels. One of these days I should post a work outfit  so you ladies can see how the girly side of my spills over into other aspects. But, thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## Elsie87

A Rachel Zoe inspired look *with my Piros*:












More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## nillacobain

Ladies, you all look amazing! SO ENVY about your summery outfits... we're freezing here! :snowballs:


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Black suede VP's


Lovely outfit & CLs!!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> A Rachel Zoe inspired look *with my Piros*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Love it! You look Fab Elsie. Every detail is perfect.


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> I love the color of your dress! It's so classic and goes perfectly with a classic shoe like the VPs!
> 
> 
> My outfit today was worn after work to go eat at Uchi. I've noticed that people dressed more casually for the soft opening (of course I dressed up then) and more formal now that it's officially open. Oh well, I wore jeggings  I also spotted another pair of CLs there! The Coussin (sp?) booties. I saw them as I was leaving but didn't want to seem creepy as I was there with friends. BTW that is dbf holding one of our fur babies in the picture. The fur baby is Sylvester, fondly known as simply "Vester".
> 
> My Outfit:
> Guido & Mary Jeggings
> WHBM Sweater
> Black Nappa Rolandos
> 
> No jewelry today. My dermatographism has been acting up really badly even though I upped my anti-histamines to 3/day (the normal person takes 1 for allergies but the dermatologist told me I can take 2-3 depending on severity). Wearing jewelry places too much stress on my skin so it started flaring into hives on my fingers. :cry: I think the torrential rainfall brought down a lot of pollen which aggravates my histamine response even more.


 So chic! Your kitty goes so well with your outfit . I hope that you feel better soon. I have the same kind of allergies and it sucks not being able to wear jewelry. I can't wear anything other the than gold or platinum without breaking out.


----------



## sammix3

Elsie87 said:


> A Rachel Zoe inspired look *with my Piros*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Loving all your accessories!


----------



## dbeth

Out to dinner with dh this past Sat. night----LOVE the chestnut leather Harletty's!! I think the pics are true to color. Paired it with a glitter metallic MBMJ scarf, although you can't see it very well in the pic.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Out to dinner with dh this past Sat. night----LOVE the chestnut leather Harletty's!! I think the pics are true to color. Paired it with a glitter metallic MBMJ scarf, although you can't see it very well in the pic.


What a nice rump you have!  You have great curves, girl!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> What a nice rump you have!  You have great curves, girl!



  Thanks girly, but sometimes it works against me. I don't look good in super tight form fitting dresses, unless its HL. The area between the hips and outer thighs bulges out to much!  

YOU have a fab figure!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jamidee said:


> What a nice rump you have!  You have great curves, girl!





dbeth said:


> YOU have a fab figure!



I second both these statements


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Out to dinner with dh this past Sat. night----LOVE the chestnut leather Harletty's!! I think the pics are true to color. Paired it with a glitter metallic MBMJ scarf, although you can't see it very well in the pic.



Love the outfit and you have lovely curves!


----------



## Louboufan

Stunning!


SongbirdDiva said:


> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(more pics & outfit info on my blog)_


----------



## dbeth

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I second both these statements



Thanks Cute!! 



sammix3 said:


> Love the outfit and you have lovely curves!



Thanks Samii----I wish I could wear more DVF. Most of her styles just don't suit curvy women with a big caboose-----the wrap dresses and a few other styles are the only ones I can wear.


----------



## dhampir2005

megt10 said:


> So chic! Your kitty goes so well with your outfit . I hope that you feel better soon. I have the same kind of allergies and it sucks not being able to wear jewelry. I can't wear anything other the than gold or platinum without breaking out.



Thanks *Meg*! Yeah, I wish I could find some way to avoid spontaneous hives, but no dice. It's normally pretty tolerably though, just lately it seems to be on overdrive, who knows


----------



## dhampir2005

Elsie87 said:


> A Rachel Zoe inspired look *with my Piros*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



That sweater looks so comfy! Of course I love the bag and shoes 



dbeth said:


> Out to dinner with dh this past Sat. night----LOVE the chestnut leather Harletty's!! I think the pics are true to color. Paired it with a glitter metallic MBMJ scarf, although you can't see it very well in the pic.



Girl, curves like that are traffic stopping! You look amazing


----------



## dbeth

dhampir2005 said:


> That sweater looks so comfy! Of course I love the bag and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, curves like that are traffic stopping! You look amazing



 Aww, that is the nicest compliment!! Thank you dhampir.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

stilly said:


> Fabulous look *SongbirdDiva*!!!
> The piggies look amazing on you!!!



Thank you so much. I  piggies, but you are definitely the 



cts900 said:


> Perfection.  The polka dot tights are KILLER.



Thank you so much 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> love this outfit, your dress it hot!! so pretty



aww, thank you so much 


megt10 said:


> Wow, I wish you would post more pics. You have such great style. I love everything about your outfit and you look gorgeous!



aww, thank you so much  You are very kind


----------



## Luv n bags

dbeth said:


> Out to dinner with dh this past Sat. night----LOVE the chestnut leather Harletty's!! I think the pics are true to color. Paired it with a glitter metallic MBMJ scarf, although you can't see it very well in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> You should have posted a warning sign before posting these pics....
> 
> Warning: Dangerous Curves Ahead
> 
> You are smokin' hot!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Out to dinner with dh this past Sat. night----LOVE the chestnut leather Harletty's!! I think the pics are true to color. Paired it with a glitter metallic MBMJ scarf, although you can't see it very well in the pic.


 
Love the outfit and boots *dbeth*!!!


----------



## stilly

dhampir2005 said:


> I love the color of your dress! It's so classic and goes perfectly with a classic shoe like the VPs!
> 
> 
> My outfit today was worn after work to go eat at Uchi. I've noticed that people dressed more casually for the soft opening (of course I dressed up then) and more formal now that it's officially open. Oh well, I wore jeggings  I also spotted another pair of CLs there! The Coussin (sp?) booties. I saw them as I was leaving but didn't want to seem creepy as I was there with friends. BTW that is dbf holding one of our fur babies in the picture. The fur baby is Sylvester, fondly known as simply "Vester".
> 
> My Outfit:
> Guido & Mary Jeggings
> WHBM Sweater
> Black Nappa Rolandos
> 
> No jewelry today. My dermatographism has been acting up really badly even though I upped my anti-histamines to 3/day (the normal person takes 1 for allergies but the dermatologist told me I can take 2-3 depending on severity). Wearing jewelry places too much stress on my skin so it started flaring into hives on my fingers. :cry: I think the torrential rainfall brought down a lot of pollen which aggravates my histamine response even more.


 
You look fabulous in the Rolandos and leggings!!!


----------



## dbeth

tigertrixie said:


> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with dh this past Sat. night----LOVE the chestnut leather Harletty's!! I think the pics are true to color. Paired it with a glitter metallic MBMJ scarf, although you can't see it very well in the pic.
> 
> [/QUO
> You should have posted a warning sign before posting these pics....
> 
> Warning: Dangerous Curves Ahead
> 
> You are smokin' hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh S, you are to cute!!    luv you!! Oh & umm... I do believe u have some sexy curves too my lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit and boots *dbeth*!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Stilly!! I may not be able to do the fabulous piggies, but I manage the Harletty's well!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LexLV

For work today: J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato and my YSL arty is peeking out a bit there too.  Sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Out to dinner with dh this past Sat. night----LOVE the chestnut leather Harletty's!! I think the pics are true to color. Paired it with a glitter metallic MBMJ scarf, although you can't see it very well in the pic.


 Wow Beth you look great. I love those boots on you. So gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

LexLV said:


> For work today: J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato and my YSL arty is peeking out a bit there too. Sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!


 Awesome outfit. I love how the scarf just pulls the whole look together. You look great.


----------



## LexLV

Thanks Meg! Coming from the queen of great outfits such a compliment


----------



## megt10

LexLV said:


> Thanks Meg! Coming from the queen of great outfits such a compliment


 Aw, I get my inspirations from outfits like yours .


----------



## surlygirl

LexLV said:


> For work today: J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato and my YSL arty is peeking out a bit there too. Sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!


 
love this look! and I will try to style-lift this outfit soon! I have the exact same J Brands (love them and want color) and a similar Madewell blazer ... my leopard scarf is not as fab though!


----------



## LexLV

surlygirl said:


> love this look! and I will try to style-lift this outfit soon! I have the exact same J Brands (love them and want color) and a similar Madewell blazer ... my leopard scarf is not as fab though!


 
Thanks girl the color on these pants are great since they are subtle but still give you a pop. Gotta love a leopard scarf, perks up any outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Dbeth:* "You're sexy and you know it"  

*Lex:* That outfit is fabulous!  The styling is impeccable!


----------



## beagly911

*dbeth* Lovely, you look terrific!
*LexLV* Fabulous work outfit!  You look beautiful!


----------



## dbeth

dhampir2005 said:


> That sweater looks so comfy! Of course I love the bag and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, curves like that are traffic stopping! You look amazing





megt10 said:


> Wow Beth you look great. I love those boots on you. So gorgeous.



Thanks Meg!!


----------



## dbeth

LexLV said:


> For work today: J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato and my YSL arty is peeking out a bit there too.  Sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!



Love this look---you really know how to pull off accessories!! I'm still learning.  Love your leopard scarf!



Dukeprincess said:


> *Dbeth:* "You're sexy and you know it"
> 
> *Lex:* That outfit is fabulous!  The styling is impeccable!



Haha Duke! Thanks doll! I actually LOVE that song!




beagly911 said:


> *dbeth* Lovely, you look terrific!
> *LexLV* Fabulous work outfit!  You look beautiful!



Thanks beagly dear!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dbeth said:


> Out to dinner with dh this past Sat. night----LOVE the chestnut leather Harletty's!! I think the pics are true to color. Paired it with a glitter metallic MBMJ scarf, although you can't see it very well in the pic.



Everyone took the words right out my mouth! Your curves are on point-bada boom bada bam! lovin' the outfit!



LexLV said:


> For work today: J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato and my YSL arty is peeking out a bit there too.  Sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!



I concur with everyone else-fab outfit. Scarf brings it home! :okay:


----------



## kikidots

Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day. 

Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## skislope15

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!


 

love the dress and the entire outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



So cute! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kikidots

thank you skislope and jonathan!


----------



## jamidee

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!


I wish I could pull something like that off! You look sooo adorable~!


----------



## cfca22

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



You look so pretty. That dress is so cute


----------



## LexLV

Thank you everyone for all the kind words 




kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!


 
Love the dress!!


----------



## beagly911

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!


 Lovely!  I so wanted that dress but my Target didn't have it, it looks great!


----------



## daisy2418

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



I got this dress too!  Love the way you styled it!


----------



## dc419

Your dress and alta iowas are beautiful!!



kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## needloub

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



It looks great!  I remember people in the stores clawing for that dress LOL!


----------



## stilly

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!


 
Love the outfit *kikidots*!!!


----------



## stilly

LexLV said:


> For work today: J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato and my YSL arty is peeking out a bit there too. Sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!


 
Love the outfit and Platos *Lex*!!!


----------



## sammix3

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



You are so cute!!  All the Jason Wu for Target stuff fits weird on me


----------



## dhampir2005

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



I really want that dress! I was not brave enough to venture to target though. It looks great on you!



LexLV said:


> For work today: J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato and my YSL arty is peeking out a bit there too.  Sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!



LOVE the scarf and the pop of color pants! I really need to be braver an wear something other than light pastels/neutrals. Your outfit is seriously inspiring me


----------



## megt10

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!


 I love your look. Everything about this outfit is perfect and you look fantastic.


----------



## AEGIS

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



how precious is this dress?! so cute!



LexLV said:


> For work today: J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato and my YSL arty is peeking out a bit there too.  Sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!




love it!


----------



## dbeth

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Everyone took the words right out my mouth! Your curves are on point-bada boom bada bam! lovin' the outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I concur with everyone else-fab outfit. Scarf brings it home! :okay:



Thanks Choco!! 



kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



Oh you look so adorable in this dress!! Love it!! 



needloub said:


> It looks great!  I remember people in the stores clawing for that dress LOL!



I have heard!! I missed the madness because I was 15 minutes late.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



Beautiful !


----------



## aoqtpi

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



What a super-cute outfit! Your hair looks fab too!


----------



## aoqtpi

LexLV said:


> For work today: J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato and my YSL arty is peeking out a bit there too.  Sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!



Love, love, LOVE your outfit and NEED that scarf!


----------



## aoqtpi

dbeth said:


> Out to dinner with dh this past Sat. night----LOVE the chestnut leather Harletty's!! I think the pics are true to color. Paired it with a glitter metallic MBMJ scarf, although you can't see it very well in the pic.



Oh MY, I didn't realize the Harletty came in this colour/material - so hot! They match your outfit perfectly. You look great!


----------



## dbeth

aoqtpi said:


> Oh MY, I didn't realize the Harletty came in this colour/material - so hot! They match your outfit perfectly. You look great!



Thanks aoqtpi---I think Saks is the only one that got the chestnut leather, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!


 
You look so cute! Love mixin' highs and lows and your hair is fab too


----------



## martinaa

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!




That dress... !!


----------



## sammix3

Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.




cute look!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.


  Such a cute look Sammi. And I love your blouse---so pretty. DVF??


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Such a cute look Sammi. And I love your blouse---so pretty. DVF??



Thanks hun. Its McGinn, I got it from Nordstrom


----------



## Missrocks

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.



Love it! This color scheme is gorgi on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.



love your entire outfit 

Those look great on you, but I prefer high heel.


----------



## Missrocks

kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



What a fun outfit! You look great!


----------



## Elsie87

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120. My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.


 
Love that top; you look great!


----------



## Missrocks

Last night doing some Valentino bag research (thinking of getting this one in Vanille)
Nanette Lepore Jacket
Alexander Mcqueen skull scarf
Vince skinny pants
Bibi 120's


----------



## kikidots

Thank you everyone for all of your sweet comments. It made my day


----------



## kikidots

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.



I am really loving this look! You look great!


----------



## kikidots

Missrocks said:


> Last night doing some Valentino bag research (thinking of getting this one in Vanille)
> Nanette Lepore Jacket
> Alexander Mcqueen skull scarf
> Vince skinny pants
> Bibi 120's



Love, Love, Love that jacket. Your entire outfit is pretty darn fabulous!


----------



## NANI1972

They look great. I get mine tomorrow!



sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.


----------



## dhampir2005

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.



Shoe twins! I love that top! It adds great color to an awesome neutral outfit!



Missrocks said:


> Last night doing some Valentino bag research (thinking of getting this one in Vanille)
> Nanette Lepore Jacket
> Alexander Mcqueen skull scarf
> Vince skinny pants
> Bibi 120's



You look great! Love the scarf and of course I vote "get the bag!"


----------



## Nadin22

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.



So beautiful  

Congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.



This is such a cute outfit, I love the colour scheme and your shirt is so pretty!



kikidots said:


> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



That skirt is adorable - great outfit, ps. love your polish colour!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Missrocks said:


> Last night doing some Valentino bag research (thinking of getting this one in Vanille)
> Nanette Lepore Jacket
> Alexander Mcqueen skull scarf
> Vince skinny pants
> Bibi 120's



beautiful outfit! 

Love the red jacket/coat, I need one in this color


----------



## Bunniebonbons

My first pair of black patent decollete CLs! Wore to work with my Max Studio shift dress, Arden B. herringbone swing jacket, and Chanel 'chain-me' cross-body flap.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120. My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.


 Love them Sammi.


----------



## megt10

Bunniebonbons said:


> My first pair of black patent decollete CLs! Wore to work with my Max Studio shift dress, Arden B. herringbone swing jacket, and Chanel 'chain-me' cross-body flap.
> 
> View attachment 1595432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1595433


 Love the look and your bag is fabulous.


----------



## megt10

Missrocks said:


> Last night doing some Valentino bag research (thinking of getting this one in Vanille)
> Nanette Lepore Jacket
> Alexander Mcqueen skull scarf
> Vince skinny pants
> Bibi 120's


 Great look, I love the jacket and you should get the bag it is gorgeous.


----------



## Bunniebonbons

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> I've worn these many times, but they never get old- black patent pigalles
> 
> (more pics & outfit info on my blog)



Hot! Love the whole outfit!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Black suede VP's



The blue dress and black suede are a great combo! Love that color blue!

dhampir2005 - love the jeggings!




			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> A Rachel Zoe inspired look with my Piros:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the purse! What leather and size is that flap?




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Out to dinner with dh this past Sat. night----LOVE the chestnut leather Harletty's!! I think the pics are true to color. Paired it with a glitter metallic MBMJ scarf, although you can't see it very well in the pic.



Great boots and great curves!




			
				LexLV said:
			
		

> For work today: J Brand Black Cherry Twill Pants, Splendid Beige Ribbed Tank, Splendid Black Crewneck shirt, Black Madewell Blazer, Henri Bendel She Growls Leopard Chiffon Scarf, Louboutin Pigalle Plato and my YSL arty is peeking out a bit there too.  Sorry for the terrible bathroom lighting!



Love the scarf! I so want to get an 'arty' ring, too! They really add more edge to every outfit!




			
				kikidots said:
			
		

> Hi lovlies! I can't tell you how much I adore this thread. Here is my contribution for the day.
> 
> Jason Wu for Target poplin dress with black BR cardi, black skinny belt, two F21 bangles my sis got me christmas and my black suede alta iowas. I hope everyone has a great day!



Great find! Heart the outfit!




			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.



I so want to get CL nude pumps now! They really look great with everything! So versatile!




			
				Missrocks said:
			
		

> Last night doing some Valentino bag research (thinking of getting this one in Vanille)
> Nanette Lepore Jacket
> Alexander Mcqueen skull scarf
> Vince skinny pants
> Bibi 120's



Love the red!


----------



## DariaD

I am sorry for general shut out but you all ladies look stunning and very inspiring 

I would really love to have your advice on this outfit with my Laponos.
Yay or nay?
I was going for a bit schoolgirl-ish look but not sure if combining stockings and semi-sheer blouse in one outfit is way too much? does it look ok or just sl*tty?


----------



## LexLV

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120. My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.


 
fantastic outfit, you look awesome


----------



## Moonbeam1976

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.


wow  you look fab !!!


----------



## Missrocks

DariaD said:


> I am sorry for general shut out but you all ladies look stunning and very inspiring
> 
> I would really love to have your advice on this outfit with my Laponos.
> Yay or nay?
> I was going for a bit schoolgirl-ish look but not sure if combining stockings and semi-sheer blouse in one outfit is way too much? does it look ok or just sl*tty?



I kinda like it! But I think it may look better if you took off the overtheknee socks..? Then I think it will be a little more sohisticated. I might also layer a cami under the sheer blouse, but I am a bit more conservative


----------



## Missrocks

kikidots said:


> Love, Love, Love that jacket. Your entire outfit is pretty darn fabulous!



Thank you!




megt10 said:


> Great look, I love the jacket and you should get the bag it is gorgeous.



Thank you Meg!




CRISPEDROSA said:


> beautiful outfit!
> 
> Love the red jacket/coat, I need one in this color



Thank you! A red jacket is a must for a Louboutin girl!




dhampir2005 said:


> You look great! Love the scarf and of course I vote "get the bag!"


Thank you!!!!
I am getting the bag!! But in ivory and a slightly different lace pattern




Bunniebonbons said:


> Love the red!


Thank you Bunnie!


----------



## indypup

DariaD said:


> I am sorry for general shut out but you all ladies look stunning and very inspiring
> 
> I would really love to have your advice on this outfit with my Laponos.
> Yay or nay?
> I was going for a bit schoolgirl-ish look but not sure if combining stockings and semi-sheer blouse in one outfit is way too much? does it look ok or just sl*tty?



Overall, I really like this look!  You don't see Laponos very often, so that's refreshing! Your skirt is gorgeous.  Where are you going in this look?  That's a determining factor too!

I think the OTK sock is a bit much with this particular outfit... I might do a textured or patterned tight instead.  I love this one from Wolford.

http://www.wolfordshop.com/Legwear-Tights/Demi-Tights/cp56547/si5661468/cl2/vt01/

Edited: I didn't see that your blouse is semi-sheer... I would pass on the OTK sock.


----------



## Missrocks

Bunniebonbons said:


> My first pair of black patent decollete CLs! Wore to work with my Max Studio shift dress, Arden B. herringbone swing jacket, and Chanel 'chain-me' cross-body flap.
> 
> View attachment 1595432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1595433



Very chic look! Love your Chanel


----------



## DariaD

Missrocks said:


> I kinda like it! But I think it may look better if you took off the overtheknee socks..? Then I think it will be a little more sohisticated. I might also layer a cami under the sheer blouse, but I am a bit more conservative



Thank you so much for your opinion! 
I was also thinking that OTK socks are a little too much and now I am 100% sure.


----------



## DariaD

indypup said:


> Overall, I really like this look!  You don't see Laponos very often, so that's refreshing! Your skirt is gorgeous.  Where are you going in this look?  That's a determining factor too!
> 
> I think the OTK sock is a bit much with this particular outfit... I might do a textured or patterned tight instead.  I love this one from Wolford.
> 
> http://www.wolfordshop.com/Legwear-Tights/Demi-Tights/cp56547/si5661468/cl2/vt01/
> 
> Edited: I didn't see that your blouse is semi-sheer... I would pass on the OTK sock.



Thank you so much for your opinion! I was just going out with my bff and since I'm working at home I try to spice up my outfits when I go out. So I tend to go over the top once in a while :shame:
OTK socks are going to stay in my drawer then


----------



## justpeachy4397

Black patent décolleté ... You ladies are dangerous, never felt the need for CLs until I visited this thread!

Have posted this in a couple other sub forums:


----------



## Bunniebonbons

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Black patent décolleté ... You ladies are dangerous, never felt the need for CLs until I visited this thread!
> 
> Have posted this in a couple other sub forums:



I love the Balenciaga and the entire outfit! Very well put together for any occasion!


----------



## sammix3

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolleté ... You ladies are dangerous, never felt the need for CLs until I visited this thread!
> 
> Have posted this in a couple other sub forums:



So cute! Love the sequins top. You've inspired me to find a cute blazer to tone down my sequins top so I can wear it


----------



## dhampir2005

Bunniebonbons said:


> My first pair of black patent decollete CLs! Wore to work with my Max Studio shift dress, Arden B. herringbone swing jacket, and Chanel 'chain-me' cross-body flap.
> 
> View attachment 1595432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1595433



You look so classy in this outfit! Congrats on your first pair!



DariaD said:


> I am sorry for general shut out but you all ladies look stunning and very inspiring
> 
> I would really love to have your advice on this outfit with my Laponos.
> Yay or nay?
> I was going for a bit schoolgirl-ish look but not sure if combining stockings and semi-sheer blouse in one outfit is way too much? does it look ok or just sl*tty?



I'd nix the socks. Otherwise I love this outfit!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolleté ... You ladies are dangerous, never felt the need for CLs until I visited this thread!
> 
> Have posted this in a couple other sub forums:



This outfit is super cute. The sequins on that top really pop against the sweater/jacket!


----------



## heiress-ox

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolleté ... You ladies are dangerous, never felt the need for CLs until I visited this thread!
> 
> Have posted this in a couple other sub forums:


Such a well put together look, I love your sequinned shirt!


----------



## jamidee

Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596899
> 
> 
> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi



Girl. Your figure. I hate you.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596899
> 
> 
> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi




You have ostrich Bibis? Jealous


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596899
> 
> 
> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi



You look great! That dress really emphasizes your curves


----------



## AEGIS

Casual look w/dvf sweater & cognac harletty.  i think im returning the harletty however..unfortunately


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596899
> 
> 
> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi



That dress fits you PERFECTLY girl!




AEGIS said:


> Casual look w/dvf sweater & cognac harletty.  i think im returning the harletty however..unfortunately



Nooo don't return the Harletty...why? Ps.. I love that DVF sweater on you so cute & looks cozy


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolleté ... You ladies are dangerous, never felt the need for CLs until I visited this thread!
> 
> Have posted this in a couple other sub forums:


Great look, love the decollettes and the bag!!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596899
> 
> 
> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi


Girl you look INCREDIBLE!!!  Ok, my hope for an HL just went out the window after seeing you!!!



AEGIS said:


> Casual look w/dvf sweater & cognac harletty. i think im returning the harletty however..unfortunately


Oh I love them, why are you going to return them????If they are too big I can re-home them....haha!!!  JK  You look awesome!!!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Casual look w/dvf sweater & cognac harletty.  i think im returning the harletty however..unfortunately





So, first of all, you look amazing as always.

Second, when I first looked at this pic, I was like, ok wtf is up with all the wires? How many game consoles do they have?




....... It's clearly the pattern on your rug.


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Great look, love the decollettes and the bag!!
> 
> 
> Girl you look INCREDIBLE!!!  Ok, my hope for an HL just went out the window after seeing you!!!
> 
> 
> Oh I love them, why are you going to return them????If they are too big I can re-home them....haha!!!  JK  You look awesome!!!





i love them too. i think it's the pitch.   they're not Uncomfortable but i guess i want them to be comfortable for what i imagined wearing them for. does that make any sense?


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> So, first of all, you look amazing as always.
> 
> Second, when I first looked at this pic, I was like, ok wtf is up with all the wires? How many game consoles do they have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... It's clearly the pattern on your rug.






please mr. knows better even if we did have that many systems.  he has found a way to organize and hide cables in the Boston house.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> please mr. knows better even if we did have that many systems.  he has found a way to organize and hide cables in the Boston house.



Oh ok! So you and I live with the same type of man!  

Mm hmm.... Wii, Nintendo, SNES, PS3, Xbox........ Lord help me.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Oh ok! So you and I live with the same type of man!
> 
> Mm hmm.... Wii, Nintendo, SNES, PS3, Xbox........ Lord help me.





i can't even keep them straight.  thankfully with time he's actually gotten rid of some of them.  he now only plays Madden with his best friend online. before i was like ??? but i try not to judge since i guess he could kinda say the same thing about my shoes


----------



## indypup

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i love them too. i think it's the pitch.   they're not Uncomfortable but i guess i want them to be comfortable for what i imagined wearing them for. does that make any sense?



Break them in!!!  And if you find that you can't, resell!  You wanted these too badly to give up!

(gosh, do I sound like an enabler or what?!)


----------



## nycmarilyn

where did u get your top from?? i love it!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolleté ... You ladies are dangerous, never felt the need for CLs until I visited this thread!
> 
> Have posted this in a couple other sub forums:


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i can't even keep them straight.  thankfully with time he's actually gotten rid of some of them.  he now only plays Madden with his best friend online. before i was like ??? but i try not to judge since i guess he could kinda say the same thing about my shoes



:borg1:

Oh for Pete's sake. DBF is addicted to Madden. 

You don't tell your DH, I won't tell my DBF. Deal.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> :borg1:
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake. DBF is addicted to Madden.
> 
> You don't tell your DH, I won't tell my DBF. Deal.






i tried to be a good wife and be like "i'll play with you!"

yeah right


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i tried to be a good wife and be like "i'll play with you!"
> 
> yeah right



:giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

indypup said:


> Break them in!!!  And if you find that you can't, resell!  You wanted these too badly to give up!
> 
> (gosh, do I sound like an enabler or what?!)




lol you do. but i do love them. you guys are better than my dh and my dad.  my dad thinks all my heels are too high and my dh...well...he thinks shoes shouldn't cost over $150

i think you're right.  im a bit intimidated by these shoes...it's weird


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> i love them too. i think it's the pitch.  they're not Uncomfortable but i guess i want them to be comfortable for what i imagined wearing them for. does that make any sense?


 Oh so understand...Numerous explatives at this point!!!! haha  I truely know that as much as I want and lust after the Bibi it just wont work for me....


----------



## Jönathan

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596899
> 
> 
> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi



Wow! 

You look absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.



Such a cute outfit!

The nude Biancas look great on you! I hope they loosen up for ya!


----------



## Jönathan

DariaD said:


> I am sorry for general shut out but you all ladies look stunning and very inspiring
> 
> I would really love to have your advice on this outfit with my Laponos.
> Yay or nay?
> I was going for a bit schoolgirl-ish look but not sure if combining stockings and semi-sheer blouse in one outfit is way too much? does it look ok or just sl*tty?



Great outfit! 

I love the Laponos, but I do agree with indypup.  I think opaque textured tights would look absolutely amazing with that outfit!


----------



## soleilbrun

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120. My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Your oufit is vey cute and the shoes are a perfect nude for you.  Do you have bianca 140? If so, would you consider replacing them with 120s instead for comfort?


----------



## fumi

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolleté ... You ladies are dangerous, never felt the need for CLs until I visited this thread!
> 
> Have posted this in a couple other sub forums:



You look great! You have such a pretty smile and your hair is gorgeous 






jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596899
> 
> 
> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi



Oh my god girl you are so hot :sunnies You must have been turning heads all night long!


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolleté ... You ladies are dangerous, never felt the need for CLs until I visited this thread!
> 
> Have posted this in a couple other sub forums:


 Totally gorgeous outfit. This thread is very dangerous  but inspiring at the same time. Love your Balenciaga with the outfit adds just the right edge.


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596899
> 
> 
> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi


 Wow Jamidee you look fantastic. Such a gorgeous dress on you.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> Casual look w/dvf sweater & cognac harletty. i think im returning the harletty however..unfortunately


 Love the sweater Aegis! I love the whole look.


----------



## jamidee

Something is wrong with my app... It wont let me upload pics sometimes.... I didnt just post a pic of my outfit without the shoes...the app just got finicky on me and i gave up...But these were the shoes with my outfit


----------



## Perfect Day

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1597540
> 
> 
> Something is wrong with my app... It wont let me upload pics sometimes.... I didnt just post a pic of my outfit without the shoes...the app just got finicky on me and i gave up...But these were the shoes with my outfit



They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## september gurl

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1597540
> 
> 
> Something is wrong with my app... It wont let me upload pics sometimes.... I didnt just post a pic of my outfit without the shoes...the app just got finicky on me and i gave up...But these were the shoes with my outfit



Totally gorgeous! That dress looks fab on you!


----------



## september gurl

sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.



Such a cute outfit. I adore that top!


----------



## Jönathan

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1597540
> 
> 
> Something is wrong with my app... It wont let me upload pics sometimes.... I didnt just post a pic of my outfit without the shoes...the app just got finicky on me and i gave up...But these were the shoes with my outfit




Such a great dress and  shoe combo...wish you had a full length pic of the entire outfit, but I can use my imagination...totally gorgeous!


----------



## jamidee

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolleté ... You ladies are dangerous, never felt the need for CLs until I visited this thread!
> 
> Have posted this in a couple other sub forums:



how adorable are you!!!


----------



## DariaD

Jönathan;21017202 said:
			
		

> Great outfit!
> 
> I love the Laponos, but I do agree with indypup.  I think opaque textured tights would look absolutely amazing with that outfit!



Thank you, Jon! 
I am def going to do some textured tights shopping for spring


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi



You always look so gorgeous!


----------



## justpeachy4397

nycmarilyn said:


> where did u get your top from?? i love it!



Thanks! It's from Ann Taylor  You should check it out, I think it's on sale!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

sammix3 said:


> So cute! Love the sequins top. You've inspired me to find a cute blazer to tone down my sequins top so I can wear it



Yay! That's the thing I love so much about blazers... you can pair them with ANY shirt underneath, and a crazy shirt suddenly becomes appropriate for work and daily wear


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolleté ... You ladies are dangerous, never felt the need for CLs until I visited this thread!
> 
> Have posted this in a couple other sub forums:



Cute outfit!!! Thanks for sharing! 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596899
> 
> 
> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi



Girl... you look sooooo HOOOOTTTT! lol 



sammix3 said:


> Here are my new nude patent bianca 120.  My toebox is still tight so hopefully they'll loosen up soon.



I LOVEEEE your outfit! That sweater together with the top is PERFECTION!


----------



## beagly911

Valentine's Day dinner tonight in Shepherdstown WV

Sweater: Apt 9
Shell: Classiques Entier
Skirt: Pia Rucci
CL's: Red Patent Simples







sorry the pic isn't the greatest, still working on figuring out the camera.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Valentine's Day dinner tonight in Shepherdstown WV
> 
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL's: Red Patent Simples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pic isn't the greatest, still working on figuring out the camera.


 
Beagly you look gorgeous and thin! How much more weight have you lost? Your outfit is perfect and the shoes are stunning with it. I hope that you had a wonderful evening .


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Valentine's Day dinner tonight in Shepherdstown WV
> 
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL's: Red Patent Simples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pic isn't the greatest, still working on figuring out the camera.




so jealous of your simples!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596899
> 
> 
> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi



Amazing figure Jamidee!! Is that HL?? 



AEGIS said:


> i love them too. i think it's the pitch.   they're not Uncomfortable but i guess i want them to be comfortable for what i imagined wearing them for. does that make any sense?



I agree --- the pitch sucks!! I was wanting to wear these to shop in, but it's just not doable. I have to wear my Vicky for that.  So I totally know what you mean!! 

But I still LOVE them & almost bought the black pair off eBay.


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Valentine's Day dinner tonight in Shepherdstown WV
> 
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL's: Red Patent Simples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pic isn't the greatest, still working on figuring out the camera.




My fav. pair of yours!! Love them!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Amazing figure Jamidee!! Is that HL??
> 
> 
> 
> I agree --- the pitch sucks!! I was wanting to wear these to shop in, but it's just not doable. I have to wear my Vicky for that.  So I totally know what you mean!!
> 
> But I still LOVE them & almost bought the black pair off eBay.




i'm glad you confirmed my opinion.  i thought i was insane. im kinda upset about it.  idk if i can even return them bc i think it's been a month and i wore them.  i only wore them for like 1 minute outside before i switched them out though which is even more upsetting.

looks like CL will not be my boot maker of choice


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> i'm glad you confirmed my opinion.  i thought i was insane. im kinda upset about it.  idk if i can even return them bc i think it's been a month and i wore them.  i only wore them for like 1 minute outside before i switched them out though which is even more upsetting.
> 
> looks like CL will not be my boot maker of choice



No, not insane!! I didn't realize how bad the pitch was until we went to the movies & the parking lot was full--- had to park far away & walk quite a bit.  

How bad is the sole?? If it's not to bad--- maybe they will take them back even though its been more than 30 days. I think I returned a pair of JC back to saks  a few years ago & it was around 2 months.


----------



## nycmarilyn

Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight


----------



## dbeth

nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight





You look gorgeous!! Love the color of your dress--- so vibrant.


----------



## AEGIS

nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight





perfection!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> No, not insane!! I didn't realize how bad the pitch was until we went to the movies & the parking lot was full--- had to park far away & walk quite a bit.
> 
> How bad is the sole?? If it's not to bad--- maybe they will take them back even though its been more than 30 days. I think I returned a pair of JC back to saks  a few years ago & it was around 2 months.




it's not bad.  i legit took 7 steps and was like wtf?!! and walked...slowly back inside and put on some steve madden boots.


----------



## nycmarilyn

Aww, I don't see it, they must have sold out



justpeachy4397 said:


> Thanks! It's from Ann Taylor  You should check it out, I think it's on sale!!


----------



## dhampir2005

beagly911 said:


> Valentine's Day dinner tonight in Shepherdstown WV
> 
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL's: Red Patent Simples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pic isn't the greatest, still working on figuring out the camera.



Um hello gorgeous red shoe! Red CLs are next on my list of wants but since I just got 5 new pairs (in about 2 weeks too)  I'm just banned now for at least a few months :shame:. I love how you are able to rock a past knee length skirt while keeping the look figure flattering. Somehow all skirts pass knee length make me look really frumpy? I've been meaning to get longer skirts because my boss (a judge) keeps making fun of me in courtroom since most of my skirts are slim fitting pencil skirts that either hit at the knee or just above and consequently I'm always pulling my skirts down whenever I get up to leave the courtroom. He says I'm "distracting the male attorneys trying to do their job" . Any tips on where to find more suitable skirts?



nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight



You look amazing! Love the hot pink dress with white blazer combo!


----------



## fumi

nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight



Wow girl you look downright gorgeous  And your house decor is to die for!


----------



## Bunniebonbons

nycmarilyn said:
			
		

> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight



Amazing outfit! Im drooling over your classic Chanel flap (in beige?). I also love love the way you decorated the place! I need to get me some nude CLs!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## megt10

nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight


 You are gorgeous and the dress shoes and bag are perfect.


----------



## DariaD

beagly911 said:


> Valentine's Day dinner tonight in Shepherdstown WV
> 
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL's: Red Patent Simples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pic isn't the greatest, still working on figuring out the camera.



Looking great! 
And you do look more and more slimmer with every photo


----------



## DariaD

nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight



Beautiful dress and oh, those legs are killers


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Beagly you look gorgeous and thin! How much more weight have you lost? Your outfit is perfect and the shoes are stunning with it. I hope that you had a wonderful evening .


Thanks meg, the outfit came together great thanks to jenays suggestion on the top.  I've only lost about another 5 lbs but it has made a difference...only about 15 more to go!  hehe  DH and I had a great evening!



AEGIS said:


> so jealous of your simples!


 Thank you AEGIS, they are so easy to walk in too!!  I think I'm going to rock them tomorrow with a simple Ann Taylor sheath dress ~ more pics to come 



dhampir2005 said:


> Um hello gorgeous red shoe! Red CLs are next on my list of wants but since I just got 5 new pairs (in about 2 weeks too)  I'm just banned now for at least a few months :shame:. I love how you are able to rock a past knee length skirt while keeping the look figure flattering. Somehow all skirts pass knee length make me look really frumpy? I've been meaning to get longer skirts because my boss (a judge) keeps making fun of me in courtroom since most of my skirts are slim fitting pencil skirts that either hit at the knee or just above and consequently I'm always pulling my skirts down whenever I get up to leave the courtroom. He says I'm "distracting the male attorneys trying to do their job" . Any tips on where to find more suitable skirts?
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing! Love the hot pink dress with white blazer combo!


Thanks for the compliment on the shoes, I love them!  As for the skirt, how tall are you?  I'm 5'9" with about a 31-32" inseam, so on the flip side I can't wear a skirt that is too much above my knees without having it look like a mini; I think its a proportion thing.  I usually have to try on A LOT of dresses and skirts to find the right fit. I do wear Ann Taylor a lot, the fit and length seems to work great for me.


----------



## DebbiNC

nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight


Absolutely lovely!  Everything just works, the dress, the bag and, of course, the shoes!


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Looking great!
> And you do look more and more slimmer with every photo


 Thank you DariaD, I may have to start sacraficing some CL purchases to take in some of my clothes, or purchase part of a new wardrobe!


----------



## aoqtpi

nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight



So pretty! I love the pic in the background and your interior decorating too!


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> Valentine's Day dinner tonight in Shepherdstown WV
> 
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL's: Red Patent Simples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pic isn't the greatest, still working on figuring out the camera.



You look great!



nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight



Love the pink and your house decor is beautiful.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Going out for an early Valentine's day:

Dress - BCBG
Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
Clutch - Black Satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for an early Valentine's day:
> 
> Dress - BCBG
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
> Clutch - Black Satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)


 Could you look any more perfect! Those shoes are TDF.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> Casual look w/dvf sweater & cognac harletty.  i think im returning the harletty however..unfortunately



Hey Aegis! I know what you mean about the pitch... it makes me feel like I"m falling over on my tippy toes! Have you tried maybe adding a thick padding? sometimes it helps a bit?



megt10 said:


> Could you look any more perfect! Those shoes are TDF.



Awww you're always so sweet to me Meg!!! Thank you! I bet you're going to come up with an outfit that's more than fabulous for V-day! 



nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight



Girl, I love the dress, the white blazer, your bag, your hair.... I can go on and on lol. Everything + YOU = perfection!!!


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey Aegis! I know what you mean about the pitch... it makes me feel like I"m falling over on my tippy toes! Have you tried maybe adding a thick padding? sometimes it helps a bit?
> 
> !




idk i am flat footed so idk if that will work.  i am thinking to give up on CL boots


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for an early Valentine's day:
> 
> Dress - BCBG
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
> Clutch - Black Satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)



You are beautiful.



beagly911 said:


> Valentine's Day dinner tonight in Shepherdstown WV
> 
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Shell: Classiques Entier
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL's: Red Patent Simples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pic isn't the greatest, still working on figuring out the camera.



Love the pop of color!


----------



## heychar

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for an early Valentine's day:
> 
> Dress - BCBG
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
> Clutch - Black Satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)



Stunning!


----------



## beagly911

nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight


Fabulous, I love the dress!!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pink and your house decor is beautiful.


Thanks sammix



cts900 said:


> You are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pop of color!


Thanks cts, a pop of color is always great!!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for an early Valentine's day:
> 
> Dress - BCBG
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
> Clutch - Black Satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)


 The dress is gorgeous on you but the CL's...TDF!!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Amazing figure Jamidee!! Is that HL??
> 
> I agree --- the pitch sucks!! I was wanting to wear these to shop in, but it's just not doable. I have to wear my Vicky for that.  So I totally know what you mean!!
> 
> But I still LOVE them & almost bought the black pair off eBay.



Nope! It's my "cheap" Herve leger replacement. It's French connection. I'd love to have a hl but I spend all my money on shoes... thanks!


----------



## jamidee

nycmarilyn said:
			
		

> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight



Love the nude rolandos!!! Those are fab!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> idk i am flat footed so idk if that will work.  i am thinking to give up on CL boots



That's what I did... Gave up!


----------



## jamidee

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!!! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Girl... you look sooooo HOOOOTTTT! lol
> 
> I LOVEEEE your outfit! That sweater together with the top is PERFECTION!



Thank you!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> You look great! You have such a pretty smile and your hair is gorgeous
> 
> Oh my god girl you are so hot :sunnies You must have been turning heads all night long!



 thank you! & I hope so!


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:
			
		

> Wow Jamidee you look fantastic. Such a gorgeous dress on you.



Thank you so much!


----------



## jamidee

Perfect Day said:
			
		

> They are beautiful!!!!



Thank you! They are my favorite!


----------



## jamidee

september gurl said:
			
		

> Totally gorgeous! That dress looks fab on you!



Thank you hun!


----------



## jamidee

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Such a great dress and  shoe combo...wish you had a full length pic of the entire outfit, but I can use my imagination...totally gorgeous!



I know! I should have taken a picture of the whole thing but my full length mirror doesn't help me take very good pics.


----------



## justpeachy4397

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Going out for an early Valentine's day:
> 
> Dress - BCBG
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
> Clutch - Black Satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)



Love! And stunning earrings


----------



## fumi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for an early Valentine's day:
> 
> Dress - BCBG
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
> Clutch - Black Satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)



You look like a model! An early V-day? Does that mean you get more than one V-days?  Lucky you, I should suggest that idea to DBF.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> idk i am flat footed so idk if that will work. i am thinking to give up on CL boots


 I am flat footed too and I have these boots. Mine were a tad big to start with and so I added a size 6 UGG shearling insert into my size 39 boots. It took up the extra space and made the boot feel really secure on my foot and made the pitch a lot more walkable. You can get the Ugg insert from Zappos for 15.00 and free overnight shipping. I have started adding these inserts to any of my boots that are too big or the pitch isn't right. They also are very comfortable.


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey Aegis! I know what you mean about the pitch... it makes me feel like I"m falling over on my tippy toes! Have you tried maybe adding a thick padding? sometimes it helps a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> Awww you're always so sweet to me Meg!!! Thank you! I bet you're going to come up with an outfit that's more than fabulous for V-day!
> Girl, I love the dress, the white blazer, your bag, your hair.... I can go on and on lol. Everything + YOU = perfection!!!


 
It is looking like my V-Day outfit will be sweats. I have a sinus infection, had a root canal Friday that still hurts and DH has to have a colonoscopy & endoscopy tomorrow, woo hoo fun times here.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> It is looking like my V-Day outfit will be sweats. I have a sinus infection, had a root canal Friday that still hurts and DH has to have a colonoscopy & endoscopy tomorrow, woo hoo fun times here.


Aww bummer meg, maybe you can make up for it next weekend!!  I'm still looking forward to seeing your outfits during the week and how you ROCK your CL's!!!   to you and your DH!!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I am flat footed too and I have these boots. Mine were a tad big to start with and so I added a size 6 UGG shearling insert into my size 39 boots. It took up the extra space and made the boot feel really secure on my foot and made the pitch a lot more walkable. You can get the Ugg insert from Zappos for 15.00 and free overnight shipping. I have started adding these inserts to any of my boots that are too big or the pitch isn't right. They also are very comfortable.





that sound super comfortable.  i've bought ugg inserts before and i remember thinking i wish all boots came with inserts.  thanks for the tip meg!


----------



## dbeth

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for an early Valentine's day:
> 
> Dress - BCBG
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
> Clutch - Black Satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)



Oh CEC!!! I always love your modeling pics!! You look fab as always!! 



jamidee said:


> Nope! It's my "cheap" Herve leger replacement. It's French connection. I'd love to have a hl but I spend all my money on shoes... thanks!



Lol, I just have a few HL because I also spend my money on shoes!! I think bcbg makes power skirts that are like HL. 



megt10 said:


> It is looking like my V-Day outfit will be sweats. I have a sinus infection, had a root canal Friday that still hurts and DH has to have a colonoscopy & endoscopy tomorrow, woo hoo fun times here.



Aww, that sucks Meg. I have had a root  canal--- no fun. hope you feel better soon.  And your poor hubby.


----------



## dhampir2005

beagly911 said:


> Thanks meg, the outfit came together great thanks to jenays suggestion on the top.  I've only lost about another 5 lbs but it has made a difference...only about 15 more to go!  hehe  DH and I had a great evening!
> 
> Thank you AEGIS, they are so easy to walk in too!!  I think I'm going to rock them tomorrow with a simple Ann Taylor sheath dress ~ more pics to come
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the shoes, I love them!  As for the skirt, how tall are you?  I'm 5'9" with about a 31-32" inseam, so on the flip side I can't wear a skirt that is too much above my knees without having it look like a mini; I think its a proportion thing.  I usually have to try on A LOT of dresses and skirts to find the right fit. I do wear Ann Taylor a lot, the fit and length seems to work great for me.



I'm 5'6 and a 30.5'' inseam (yeah I'm kind of short-waisted). I've noticed that Banana Republic skirts fit me really well, but I would like a skirt that is slightly longer. Maybe I'll try what you've done in the outfit which is a slightly looser longer skirt with a more form-fitting cardigan and blouse. I normally wear blazers so the loose skirt combo would be weird. I'll try the fitted top with a loose skirt


----------



## dhampir2005

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for an early Valentine's day:
> 
> Dress - BCBG
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
> Clutch - Black Satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)



You look amazing and those shoes are seriously out of this world!


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> I'm 5'6 and a 30.5'' inseam (yeah I'm kind of short-waisted). I've noticed that Banana Republic skirts fit me really well, but I would like a skirt that is slightly longer. Maybe I'll try what you've done in the outfit which is a slightly looser longer skirt with a more form-fitting cardigan and blouse. I normally wear blazers so the loose skirt combo would be weird. I'll try the fitted top with a loose skirt


Great idea, if you accent the skinny waist and let the skirt go stright down from the hips it can help...for me I have a little tummy pooch and a pretty nice waist so I try to accent those "good parts" and minimize the hip area....thanks to my kids!!! haha!!! Try to accent you tiny waist...it really does make a difference!!!


----------



## yeee

Love all of your shoes! There isn't any CL shop in Malaysia. So I got mine in HK last year, I am 6ft in this heels


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Aww bummer meg, maybe you can make up for it next weekend!! I'm still looking forward to seeing your outfits during the week and how you ROCK your CL's!!!  to you and your DH!!


 Well we will be going out next weekend for sure since my birthday is on Monday and it is a big one.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Well we will be going out next weekend for sure since my birthday is on Monday and it is a big one.


 I'm so glad you will be going out next weekend..hmm Your 49th???I would say your 39th or less from you pics but I know better!!  Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## samina

Outfit options - I have this dress and want to match it with some CLs!

Which shoes - Mandarin Red in the styles below or Multicolour pyton piou piou
I was looking at the e-comms site and fond these so am looking for heels in a similar colour

The come in Patent Sexy 100, Piou Piou 85, Simples 85


----------



## heychar

samina said:


> Outfit options - I have this dress and want to match it with some CLs!
> 
> Which shoes - Mandarin Red in the styles below or Multicolour pyton piou piou
> I was looking at the e-comms site and fond these so am looking for heels in a similar colour
> 
> The come in Patent Sexy 100, Piou Piou 85, Simples 85
> 
> View attachment 1599656
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599655
> View attachment 1599654



I think the red patent ones would look better with that dress, I think the pythons are too busy of a print to go with that dress! I think the python would look better with a single colour dress!


----------



## samina

heychar said:


> I think the red patent ones would look better with that dress, I think the pythons are too busy of a print to go with that dress! I think the python would look better with a single colour dress!



Heychar- thanks for replying, I know what you mean the python is a little busy for the colour block dress... I havent seen the peeptoe in mandarin red anywhere in London yet I found it on the us ecomms site.

Harvey Nics - have mandarin red simples or piou piou in 85..which would look better?
I would prefer to hold off until the Europe ecomms site goes live..


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> I'm so glad you will be going out next weekend..hmm Your 49th???I would say your 39th or less from you pics but I know better!! Hope you have a great day!!!


 I am gonna be 50, yikes!


----------



## heychar

samina said:


> Heychar- thanks for replying, I know what you mean the python is a little busy for the colour block dress... I havent seen the peeptoe in mandarin red anywhere in London yet I found it on the us ecomms site.
> 
> Harvey Nics - have mandarin red simples or piou piou in 85..which would look better?
> I would prefer to hold off until the Europe ecomms site goes live..



I would hold of too! I'm crossing my fingers they have the black suede Highness when it goes live! Any news on when that's going to happen? 
Out of the simples and the piou piou I prefer the piou piou


----------



## september gurl

samina said:


> Outfit options - I have this dress and want to match it with some CLs!
> 
> Which shoes - Mandarin Red in the styles below or Multicolour pyton piou piou
> I was looking at the e-comms site and fond these so am looking for heels in a similar colour
> 
> The come in Patent Sexy 100, Piou Piou 85, Simples 85
> 
> View attachment 1599656
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599655
> View attachment 1599654



That dress is so cute! 

I would go with the Patent Red Sexy 100's for sure!


----------



## samina

heychar said:


> I would hold of too! I'm crossing my fingers they have the black suede Highness when it goes live! Any news on when that's going to happen?
> Out of the simples and the piou piou I prefer the piou piou



I heard march sometime so it launches with the 20yr anniversary..

I like the pointy toe but the curve heel I'm not so sure about


----------



## samina

september gurl said:


> That dress is so cute!
> 
> I would go with the Patent Red Sexy 100's for sure!



Thanks !! I love the heel height on it and the colour but the peep not soo much.


----------



## heychar

samina said:


> I heard march sometime so it launches with the 20yr anniversary..
> 
> I like the pointy toe but the curve heel I'm not so sure about



March seems like ages away lol
Do you prefer lower heels as im sure the madarin colour comes in the Highness 160 & Banane 140 too!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dhampir2005 said:


> You look amazing and those shoes are seriously out of this world!





dbeth said:


> Oh CEC!!! I always love your modeling pics!! You look fab as always!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I just have a few HL because I also spend my money on shoes!! I think bcbg makes power skirts that are like HL.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, that sucks Meg. I have had a root  canal--- no fun. hope you feel better soon.  And your poor hubby.





cts900 said:


> You are beautiful.
> 
> Love the pop of color!





heychar said:


> Stunning!





beagly911 said:


> The dress is gorgeous on you but the CL's...TDF!!!



 lovely ladies!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

justpeachy4397 said:


> Love! And stunning earrings



Thanks Peachy! The earrings are from David Aubrey, really cute hand-made jewelry 



fumi said:


> You look like a model! An early V-day? Does that mean you get more than one V-days?  Lucky you, I should suggest that idea to DBF.



Thanks fumi! Nah, just going early cuz I'm an impatient person and I'm busy working on Tuesday 



megt10 said:


> It is looking like my V-Day outfit will be sweats. I have a sinus infection, had a root canal Friday that still hurts and DH has to have a colonoscopy & endoscopy tomorrow, woo hoo fun times here.



Awwww poor you Meg! I hope you and your DH will feel better soon! At least he won't remember anything from his scopes!


----------



## samina

heychar said:


> March seems like ages away lol
> Do you prefer lower heels as im sure the madarin colour comes in the Highness 160 & Banane 140 too!



Im trying to break past the 85mm barrier I can walk in 100s n am trying 120 with platforms but cant do anything higher.. I prefer the patent in this colour I tried the Elise 100 in kid but it was way too neon orange.

My last resort would be 85mm.


----------



## chelle0216

Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..


----------



## jamidee

samina said:
			
		

> Outfit options - I have this dress and want to match it with some CLs!
> 
> Which shoes - Mandarin Red in the styles below or Multicolour pyton piou piou
> I was looking at the e-comms site and fond these so am looking for heels in a similar colour
> 
> The come in Patent Sexy 100, Piou Piou 85, Simples 85



Mandarin... And any style but I'm really digging the piou piou


----------



## jamidee

chelle0216 said:
			
		

> Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..



You look great! I really need a higher closed toe nude....


----------



## heychar

samina said:


> Im trying to break past the 85mm barrier I can walk in 100s n am trying 120 with platforms but cant do anything higher.. I prefer the patent in this colour I tried the Elise 100 in kid but it was way too neon orange.
> 
> My last resort would be 85mm.



Have you tried the lady peeps or other platform heels? they are more comfortable imo ..than say for eg my 100 Ron rons and my 120 declics kill my arch ...I'm guessing it's because of the pitch! My feet are loving these platform heels Msr CL is creating! Added bonus at 5'3" they make my legs look longer too


----------



## heychar

chelle0216 said:


> Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..
> 
> View attachment 1599970



Love the Alti style and they look gorgeous paired with the white dress! Hope you had a great bday artyhat:


----------



## KayuuKathey

chelle0216 said:


> Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..
> 
> View attachment 1599970



Hawt Hawt Hawt


----------



## samina

heychar said:


> Have you tried the lady peeps or other platform heels? they are more comfortable imo ..than say for eg my 100 Ron rons and my 120 declics kill my arch ...I'm guessing it's because of the pitch! My feet are loving these platform heels Msr CL is creating! Added bonus at 5'3" they make my legs look longer too



Have to confess I haven't yet - the peep toe just put me off I guess..
Will try nxt time they do look lovely in patent bright colours and I'm 5"2 I just feel some come up narrow n am scared my foot will pop out in a peeptoe style


----------



## samina

chelle0216 said:


> Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..
> 
> View attachment 1599970



Wow these are more like it amazing love the patent nude!!

Happy Birthday Chelle!!


----------



## Jönathan

chelle0216 said:


> Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..
> 
> View attachment 1599970



Wow! Totally gorgeous! 


I hope you had a great Birthday! artyhat:


----------



## chelle0216

Thanks Jamidee! I love em. This one is sold out but similar to Bianca.  you'll love em!


----------



## chelle0216

Thanks CL ladies!  I love CL shoe, they make you feel sexy..


----------



## chelle0216

samina said:
			
		

> Wow these are more like it amazing love the patent nude!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Chelle!!



Thank you!!


----------



## chelle0216

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Wow! Totally gorgeous!
> 
> I hope you had a great Birthday! artyhat:



Thank you!!!


----------



## chelle0216

heychar said:
			
		

> Love the Alti style and they look gorgeous paired with the white dress! Hope you had a great bday artyhat:



Thank you Heychar!


----------



## heychar

samina said:


> Have to confess I haven't yet - the peep toe just put me off I guess..
> Will try nxt time they do look lovely in patent bright colours and I'm 5"2 I just feel some come up narrow n am scared my foot will pop out in a peeptoe style



They are truly comfy! That's it! the next time you go CL shopping I'm holding you to trying those babies on! Lol


----------



## shontel

Temperature fell below 60 today, so I got to wear a pair of CL boots today!! Yea!!


----------



## dbeth

shontel said:


> Temperature fell below 60 today, so I got to wear a pair of CL boots today!! Yea!!
> 
> View attachment 1600540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1600541



Oh those are cute! I love all the buttons up the side---what style is that? I have never seen them before.


----------



## shontel

dbeth said:


> Oh those are cute! I love all the buttons up the side---what style is that? I have never seen them before.



Thanks Beth! Yes, I love these.  The metal hook-ups up the sides and beautiful smooth suede are tdf.  I have no idea what the style name.  If anyone knows, let me know!


----------



## indi3r4

chelle0216 said:


> Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..
> 
> View attachment 1599970


I love this look! romantic and chic.. 



shontel said:


> Temperature fell below 60 today, so I got to wear a pair of CL boots today!! Yea!!
> 
> View attachment 1600540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1600541



great work outfit, shontel!


----------



## chelle0216

nycmarilyn said:
			
		

> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight



You look gorgeous!! I just saw this pic just now..can't believe I miss this pic!


----------



## indi3r4

Ladies and gents, since you all always looks so good,  i need help pairing an outfit for dinner tomorrow. I'm thinking of this bebe dress but not sure what shoe to wear.. i don't have any solid black shoe -- need to get one soon. should i go with purple 8 mignons (color clash?), leopard maggie (pattern clash?), or red glitter VP (too matchy-matchy?)? helpppp 

this is the dress


----------



## Acheriontop

^wow such a pretty dress. I think the purple mignons will look super fun!


----------



## anniethecat

indi3r4 said:


> Ladies and gents, since you all always looks so good, i need help pairing an outfit for dinner tomorrow. I'm thinking of this bebe dress but not sure what shoe to wear.. i don't have any solid black shoe -- need to get one soon. should i go with purple 8 mignons (color clash?), leopard maggie (pattern clash?), or red glitter VP (too matchy-matchy?)? helpppp
> 
> this is the dress
> View attachment 1600716


 
8 mignons!


----------



## chloe speaks

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1597540
> 
> 
> Something is wrong with my app... It wont let me upload pics sometimes.... I didnt just post a pic of my outfit without the shoes...the app just got finicky on me and i gave up...But these were the shoes with my outfit



ooooo ush: i want these too! where did you find them? i LOVE them - great outfit w// the HL!



nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight


beautiful outfit and picture - the Nude is PERFECT match for your skin tone!


----------



## nycmarilyn

Gorgeous!! Where is this dress from?



chelle0216 said:


> Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..
> 
> View attachment 1599970


----------



## nycmarilyn

You are stunning!  Love the dress, and love the shoes even more. I NEED those shoes in my collection, I don't care if they are uncomfortable 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1596899
> 
> 
> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi


----------



## stilly

chelle0216 said:


> Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..
> 
> View attachment 1599970


 
Love the dress and Altis!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chelle0216

Def purple 8 mignons! Lovely dress! I love Bebe dresses..


----------



## indi3r4

Acheriontop said:


> ^wow such a pretty dress. I think the purple mignons will look super fun!





anniethecat said:


> 8 mignons!





chelle0216 said:


> Def purple 8 mignons! Lovely dress! I love Bebe dresses..



A resounding 8 mignons.. Thank you ladies!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> Ladies and gents, since you all always looks so good,  i need help pairing an outfit for dinner tomorrow. I'm thinking of this bebe dress but not sure what shoe to wear.. i don't have any solid black shoe -- need to get one soon. should i go with purple 8 mignons (color clash?), leopard maggie (pattern clash?), or red glitter VP (too matchy-matchy?)? helpppp
> 
> this is the dress
> View attachment 1600716



Yep. Definitely the 8 Mignons.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shontel said:


> Temperature fell below 60 today, so I got to wear a pair of CL boots today!! Yea!!
> 
> View attachment 1600540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1600541



Ooohh! Those are awesome boots! I've never seen them before! What is the style name? You look great btw! Love how you have something classic together with a punch of color from the boots


----------



## megt10

chelle0216 said:


> Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..
> 
> View attachment 1599970


 Happy Birthday Chelle! You look gorgeous. I love the shoes on you and the dress is beautiful.


----------



## jamidee

nycmarilyn said:
			
		

> You are stunning!  Love the dress, and love the shoes even more. I NEED those shoes in my collection, I don't care if they are uncomfortable



I actually don't find them bad at all... Despite what everyone else has said! But I felt the same way... They were a must!


----------



## chelle0216

nycmarilyn said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!! Where is this dress from?



It's from Asos.com. It's a sequin dress.. Lisa wanted the same but they're sold out.


----------



## chelle0216

jamidee said:
			
		

> Pre-drinks bathroom shot. With the ostrich bibi



You look stunning!   I love this dress.. And perfect with the shoes too! Where's the dress from?


----------



## jamidee

chelle0216 said:
			
		

> You look stunning!   I love this dress.. And perfect with the shoes too! Where's the dress from?



Ty! French connection


----------



## myu3160

This past weekend @V-Live in Chicago. Wearing my mbb's for the first time!


----------



## shontel

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Ooohh! Those are awesome boots! I've never seen them before! What is the style name? You look great btw! Love how you have something classic together with a punch of color from the boots



Thanks Cec! I got to wear them again today! We'll be back in the 80s tomorrow, so these babies will likely stay in my closet for the rest of the year.  I have no idea the style name. I just call them my burgandy suede boots with the side hooks. LOL!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

nycmarilyn said:


> Nude Rolandos at dinner tonight


 
you look great  and I love your decor too! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for an early Valentine's day:
> 
> Dress - BCBG
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (I wear these for every V-day )
> Clutch - Black Satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)


 
love your facial expressions and the poses! Lovin' the color against the black-those shoes are outta this world...literally  



megt10 said:


> It is looking like my V-Day outfit will be sweats. I have a sinus infection, had a root canal Friday that still hurts and DH has to have a colonoscopy & endoscopy tomorrow, woo hoo fun times here.


 
damn Meg-y'all are going thru it over there! Valentine's day prayers to hubby's procedures and I hope your tooth feels better too!



chelle0216 said:


> Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..
> 
> View attachment 1599970


 
awesome-happy bday! 



shontel said:


> Temperature fell below 60 today, so I got to wear a pair of CL boots today!! Yea!!
> 
> View attachment 1600540
> 
> 
> View attachment 1600541


 
very chic-gonna call you "boss lady" lol



indi3r4 said:


> Ladies and gents, since you all always looks so good, i need help pairing an outfit for dinner tomorrow. I'm thinking of this bebe dress but not sure what shoe to wear.. i don't have any solid black shoe -- need to get one soon. should i go with purple 8 mignons (color clash?), leopard maggie (pattern clash?), or red glitter VP (too matchy-matchy?)? helpppp
> 
> this is the dress
> View attachment 1600716


 
I'm gonna sayyyyy purple 8mignons! that dress is pretty 



myu3160 said:


> This past weekend @V-Live in Chicago. Wearing my mbb's for the first time!


 
sexy sexy! Love the mbb's


----------



## sammix3

Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.

Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



Too cute!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Ladies and gents, since you all always looks so good,  i need help pairing an outfit for dinner tomorrow. I'm thinking of this bebe dress but not sure what shoe to wear.. i don't have any solid black shoe -- need to get one soon. should i go with purple 8 mignons (color clash?), leopard maggie (pattern clash?), or red glitter VP (too matchy-matchy?)? helpppp
> 
> this is the dress



Maggie I vote!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



So cute! Love the pink match!


----------



## kikidots

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



I love love love this entire outfit!


----------



## megt10

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> you look great  and I love your decor too!
> 
> 
> 
> love your facial expressions and the poses! Lovin' the color against the black-those shoes are outta this world...literally
> 
> 
> 
> damn Meg-y'all are going thru it over there! Valentine's day prayers to hubby's procedures and I hope your tooth feels better too!
> 
> 
> 
> awesome-happy bday!
> 
> 
> 
> very chic-gonna call you "boss lady" lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna sayyyyy purple 8mignons! that dress is pretty
> 
> 
> 
> sexy sexy! Love the mbb's


 Thanks so much Choco Avant Garde! DH is fine and no longer morose, lol. Still hanging at home for Valentines Day except for a few errands. That is fine with me this year. I did step it up a smidge and decided leggings and a tunic would be just as comfy as sweats, lol and a lot more flattering I am pairing it with my CL cranberry Vicky Botta. Will try and take a pic later.


----------



## myu3160

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



You look so cute!! Love!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it 

Wearing Spike Lady Peeps 










More pics and info on my blog


----------



## jamidee

Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g


----------



## jamidee

Hp batik close up


----------



## jamidee

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing Spike Lady Peeps
> 
> More pics and info on my blog



Loveee the skirt. Sparkles and houndstooth! Ahhh ! Fashion gasm ! Where did you get it from?


----------



## megt10

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing Spike Lady Peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and info on my blog


 Gorgeous! Happy Anniversary. I love the whole outfit is the skirt DVF?


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601997
> 
> 
> Hp batik close up


 I love these shoes and you look so cute in the pink dress.


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.


 Fabulous!!  Absolutely stunning, I love the DVF!


----------



## beagly911

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing Spike Lady Peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and info on my blog


 Incredible, I love your skirt!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601996
> 
> 
> Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g


 Hot look jamidee!!  The batik hp are a perfect compliment to the pink dress!!


----------



## megt10

As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.


----------



## nycmarilyn

Love this one, meg! Your outfits are always so well put together!



megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.


 Terrific look considering you are under the weather!!!  I wish I could look so put together to run errands!!!  Have a wonderful night in!!


----------



## nycmarilyn

Very cute, Sammi!!



sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.


 
Love the outfit and boots *meg*!!!


----------



## stilly

myu3160 said:


> This past weekend @V-Live in Chicago. Wearing my mbb's for the first time!


 
The MBBs look fantastic on you!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.



Hey Meg! See, I knew you'd look fab on Valentine's day 
Love the pic with your kitty, what's his/her name?



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601997
> 
> 
> Hp batik close up



Very pretty! You're gorgeous jamidee 



sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



Love the outfit! Matches perfectly with your celine!!! 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing Spike Lady Peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and info on my blog



Beautiful! 



shontel said:


> Thanks Cec! I got to wear them again today! We'll be back in the 80s tomorrow, so these babies will likely stay in my closet for the rest of the year.  I have no idea the style name. I just call them my burgandy suede boots with the side hooks. LOL!
> 
> View attachment 1601515
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601516



Well they're certainly gorgeous! The fit is amazing on you


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601996
> 
> 
> Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g





gaaaaah...i want these shoes too!!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> gaaaaah...i want these shoes too!!!



I want your shoes  

These are my only two exotics... That part of the collection needs to be expanded desperately


----------



## jamidee

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Hey Meg! See, I knew you'd look fab on Valentine's day
> Love the pic with your kitty, what's his/her name?
> 
> Very pretty! You're gorgeous jamidee
> 
> Love the outfit! Matches perfectly with your celine!!!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Well they're certainly gorgeous! The fit is amazing on you



Awe you're sweet!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Yep. Definitely the 8 Mignons.





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm gonna sayyyyy purple 8mignons! that dress is pretty



Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..


----------



## indi3r4

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



what a great outfit sammi! i love everything especially that pink mini 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing Spike Lady Peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and info on my blog



perfection! 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601996
> 
> 
> Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g



I'm so jealous of you.. your bod, your hair, your shoes..... :greengrin:



megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.


always look so put together meg..


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..





you look hella cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*indi:* Damn girl, you look GREAT!  

*meg:* Always perfectly accessorized 

*sammi:* What a perfect Valentine's Day ensemble!

*Songbird:*  So gorgeous!


----------



## ilovemylilo

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



Love this!  Ugh, that Celine is TDF!!!


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



So cute!!!


----------



## Jönathan

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601996
> 
> 
> Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g



Super cute!


----------



## dhampir2005

I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!

My outfit for today:

Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python

BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?


----------



## Jönathan

megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.



Great outfit!!


----------



## Jönathan

dhampir2005 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?



I really like your hair in this picture. 

Gorgeous dress and shoe combo!


----------



## dhampir2005

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



OMGosh! I love your use of pink everywhere! This is seriously the cutest outfit. It looks super girly (because of all the pink and trust me... I love pink!) but it also looks really classy and well put together. Great outfit 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing Spike Lady Peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and info on my blog



I love the print and sequins on the skirt and absolutely love the texture of your hair!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601996
> 
> 
> Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g



This is such an adorable girly look! The batiks go perfectly!



megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.



I hope you and the DH are feeling better! This outfit is really nice to be running errands in! I wish I looked half as good when I'm running around in TB flats and my Michigan sweatpants with a hot pink t-shirt (yeah I'm a hot mess most days ) but you look really nice as always 



indi3r4 said:


> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..



WOW what a sexy outfit! The 8 mignons were definitely the best choice as the strappy sandal look goes great with the flowy-ness of the dress. I also really like how you're wearing red for Valentine's day


----------



## dhampir2005

Jönathan;21053902 said:
			
		

> I really like your hair in this picture.
> 
> Gorgeous dress and shoe combo!



Awwww thank you I used to have a seriously hate relationship with my hair but as I've gotten older I've grown to love it!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..


----------



## chelle0216

megt10 said:
			
		

> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.



Love this look! The boots really stands out and look great with the outfit.,


----------



## chelle0216

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



Loving the pink! You look too cute! Amazing job..


----------



## chelle0216

jamidee said:
			
		

> Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g



You have the cutest dresses! The belt def goes with the dress. Great choice! I'll have to steal this look..


----------



## Jönathan

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

Asia_Leone said:


> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!



Super cute!!


----------



## chelle0216

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..



This dress looks great with 8mignons! Very sexy!!  Perfect!


----------



## chelle0216

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!



Asia! You look like a model! Absolutely gorgeous.. Loving this look!  Your CL looks fab with your outfit. PS.I want your bag too! Lol!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Jönathan;21054044 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

chelle0216 said:


> Asia! You look like a model! Absolutely gorgeous.. Loving this look!  Your CL looks fab with your outfit. PS.I want your bag too! Lol!



LOL!! Thank you Chelle


----------



## megt10

nycmarilyn said:


> Love this one, meg! Your outfits are always so well put together!


 


beagly911 said:


> Terrific look considering you are under the weather!!! I wish I could look so put together to run errands!!! Have a wonderful night in!!


 


stilly said:


> Love the outfit and boots *meg*!!!


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey Meg! See, I knew you'd look fab on Valentine's day
> Love the pic with your kitty, what's his/her name?
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! You're gorgeous jamidee
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit! Matches perfectly with your celine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Well they're certainly gorgeous! The fit is amazing on you


 


indi3r4 said:


> what a great outfit sammi! i love everything especially that pink mini
> 
> 
> 
> perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous of you.. your bod, your hair, your shoes..... :greengrin:
> 
> 
> always look so put together meg..


 


Dukeprincess said:


> *indi:* Damn girl, you look GREAT!
> 
> *meg:* Always perfectly accessorized
> 
> *sammi:* What a perfect Valentine's Day ensemble!
> 
> *Songbird:* So gorgeous!


 



			
				Jönathan;21053888 said:
			
		

> Great outfit!!


 


dhampir2005 said:


> OMGosh! I love your use of pink everywhere! This is seriously the cutest outfit. It looks super girly (because of all the pink and trust me... I love pink!) but it also looks really classy and well put together. Great outfit
> 
> 
> 
> I love the print and sequins on the skirt and absolutely love the texture of your hair!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such an adorable girly look! The batiks go perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you and the DH are feeling better! This outfit is really nice to be running errands in! I wish I looked half as good when I'm running around in TB flats and my Michigan sweatpants with a hot pink t-shirt (yeah I'm a hot mess most days ) but you look really nice as always
> WOW what a sexy outfit! The 8 mignons were definitely the best choice as the strappy sandal look goes great with the flowy-ness of the dress. I also really like how you're wearing red for Valentine's day


 


chelle0216 said:


> Love this look! The boots really stands out and look great with the outfit.,


 Wow, thank you so much everyone. Sorry for the general shout out, you are all so kind and I appreciate your very nice comments. Oh and CEC the kitty is Sammie/ Samantha. She is such a character.


----------



## megt10

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..


 Gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?


 You look stunning! Your dress and shoes are TDF. I love your hair the way that you are wearing it right now. It looks natural and sexy.


----------



## megt10

Asia_Leone said:


> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!


 Such an adorable outfit, fresh, fun and sexy. Love it!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..



Indiiiiii wow-that dress looks awesome on you! Hope you had a great Valentine's day!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dhampir2005 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?



I am totally lovin' Black Halo dresses lately! They're like the perfect midis-you look awesome and that color is gorgeous, goes well w/ the No 299 colourway!

I say Wavy....stick straight def has it's benefits...but sometimes you gotta have that "bump!"



Asia_Leone said:


> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!



you are adorable! love seein' Loubs on the go!



megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.



gosh Meg this is your "kickin' it" outfit? That would be me after planning my outfit for a day and a half lol! loves it, glad you were able to still have a great Valentine's day!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing Spike Lady Peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and info on my blog



Happy Anniversary! you look so nice-lovin' the Vday bag!


----------



## igorark

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing Spike Lady Peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and info on my blog



Lovely ptotos Diva


----------



## igorark

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601996
> 
> 
> Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g



Everyone of your look is perfect Jamidee


----------



## NANI1972

megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.


Gorgeous as always!


indi3r4 said:


> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..


WOWZA! Indi, you are indeed a FOXY LADY! 


dhampir2005 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?


Beautiful! I think your hair looks great.



Asia_Leone said:


> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!


Super cute!


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Patent Ron Rons for work. Not sure about the color, suppose it is Taupe. Or Marron Glace may be?


----------



## dc419

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.


*sammix3* *Super cute outfit!!!*



SongbirdDiva said:


> Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing Spike Lady Peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and info on my blog


*SongbirdDiva Your hair looks gorgeous!!*



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601996
> 
> 
> Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g


*jamidee The batik are TDF!! Love the pink dress on you!! Pink is a great color on you!*



megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.


*megt10 love the vicky botta on you!!!*


indi3r4 said:


> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..


*indi3r4 Beautiful dress!!Love the 8 mignons!*



dhampir2005 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?


*dhampir2005 The dress looks beautiful on you!!*



Asia_Leone said:


> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!


*Asia_Leone Your skirt is gorgeous!! Cute sunglasses and hair!*


----------



## hunniesochic

Asia_Leone said:


> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!


you look gorgeous! Love reading your blog & viewing all the beautiful pics!


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.


wow! love the combination of the shoes & bag!


----------



## hunniesochic

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..


gorgeous!


----------



## hunniesochic

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.


you look great!


----------



## hunniesochic

songbirddiva said:


> hubby and i just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing spike lady peeps :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics and info on my blog


wow!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601996
> 
> 
> Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g


looking food!


----------



## hunniesochic

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601997
> 
> 
> Hp batik close up


beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

myu3160 said:


> This past weekend @V-Live in Chicago. Wearing my mbb's for the first time!


looking good!


----------



## hunniesochic

shontel said:


> Thanks Cec! I got to wear them again today! We'll be back in the 80s tomorrow, so these babies will likely stay in my closet for the rest of the year.  I have no idea the style name. I just call them my burgandy suede boots with the side hooks. LOL!
> 
> View attachment 1601515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601516


fierce!


----------



## hunniesochic

chelle0216 said:


> Alti 140 in nude.. Wearing for my bday..
> 
> View attachment 1599970


gorgeous! & that dress is stunning on you!


----------



## dhampir2005

megt10 said:


> You look stunning! Your dress and shoes are TDF. I love your hair the way that you are wearing it right now. It looks natural and sexy.



Thank you so much!  I'm trying to heat style it less because I'm just coming off being almost platinum blonde and am hoping to one day be blonde again, but my hair seriously needs some recovery time!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I am totally lovin' Black Halo dresses lately! They're like the perfect midis-you look awesome and that color is gorgeous, goes well w/ the No 299 colourway!
> 
> I say Wavy....stick straight def has it's benefits...but sometimes you gotta have that "bump!"
> 
> 
> 
> you are adorable! love seein' Loubs on the go!
> 
> 
> 
> gosh Meg this is your "kickin' it" outfit? That would be me after planning my outfit for a day and a half lol! loves it, glad you were able to still have a great Valentine's day!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary! you look so nice-lovin' the Vday bag!



I know right! The no.299 look like they were made to match this dress. My dbf goes "wait... which did you have first? Did you buy them to match?!" The BH dresses are amazing! I also have a Jackie O that I got for a steal when BH had a sale. I need to wear that somewhere! You're right though, wavy hair does have that extra "oomphf" factor. Straight hair is great and looks very clean and professional, but it is good to shake things up a bit!

*sidenote* Your comment to *Meg*? OMG so true! She looks great in her "casual" outfit. If you ladies saw me in my "kicking it" outfit you would seriously be like "OMG what is that girl wearing"(read Umich sweatpants, glasses, hot pink evil skull embossed t-shirt, and Tory Burch revas... yep me=hot mess). I seriously need to step my game up and use Meg as an inspiration!



NANI1972 said:


> Gorgeous as always!
> 
> WOWZA! Indi, you are indeed a FOXY LADY!
> 
> Beautiful! I think your hair looks great.
> 
> 
> Super cute!



Thank you! 



dc419 said:


> *sammix3* *Super cute outfit!!!*
> 
> 
> *SongbirdDiva Your hair looks gorgeous!!*
> 
> 
> *jamidee The batik are TDF!! Love the pink dress on you!! Pink is a great color on you!*
> 
> 
> *megt10 love the vicky botta on you!!!*
> 
> *indi3r4 Beautiful dress!!Love the 8 mignons!*
> 
> 
> *dhampir2005 The dress looks beautiful on you!!*
> 
> 
> *Asia_Leone Your skirt is gorgeous!! Cute sunglasses and hair!*



Thank you so much! It's my first time wearing one of my BH dresses so I seem to like them


----------



## hunniesochic

yeee said:


> Love all of your shoes! There isn't any CL shop in Malaysia. So I got mine in HK last year, I am 6ft in this heels


cute.


----------



## dhampir2005

Asia_Leone said:


> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!



This outfit is super cute! I especially love the skirt because of that gorgeous metallic print and the volume! Do you mind telling me where you got it?



BelleZeBoob said:


> Patent Ron Rons for work. Not sure about the color, suppose it is Taupe. Or Marron Glace may be?



Ron rons are such a classic! They go great with your pencil skirt!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?



You look beautiful- I like the natural hair too.


----------



## megt10

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I am totally lovin' Black Halo dresses lately! They're like the perfect midis-you look awesome and that color is gorgeous, goes well w/ the No 299 colourway!
> 
> I say Wavy....stick straight def has it's benefits...but sometimes you gotta have that "bump!"
> 
> 
> 
> you are adorable! love seein' Loubs on the go!
> 
> 
> 
> gosh Meg this is your "kickin' it" outfit? That would be me after planning my outfit for a day and a half lol! loves it, glad you were able to still have a great Valentine's day!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary! you look so nice-lovin' the Vday bag!


 Thank you so much Choco! You are always so kind with your comments. We had a great Valentines Day. Had a picnic in bed and watched the new Twilight movie. It was really a lot of fun.


NANI1972 said:


> Gorgeous as always!
> 
> WOWZA! Indi, you are indeed a FOXY LADY!
> 
> Beautiful! I think your hair looks great.
> 
> 
> Super cute!


 Thanks so much Nani!


dc419 said:


> *sammix3* *Super cute outfit!!!*
> 
> 
> *SongbirdDiva Your hair looks gorgeous!!*
> 
> 
> *jamidee The batik are TDF!! Love the pink dress on you!! Pink is a great color on you!*
> 
> 
> *megt10 love the vicky botta on you!!!*
> 
> *indi3r4 Beautiful dress!!Love the 8 mignons!*
> 
> 
> *dhampir2005 The dress looks beautiful on you!!*
> 
> 
> *Asia_Leone Your skirt is gorgeous!! Cute sunglasses and hair!*


 Thank you so much. I am really glad that I bought these boots. They are comfortable, easy to walk in and the color kinda steps up a very casual outfit.


hunniesochic said:


> wow! love the combination of the shoes & bag!


 Thanks Hunnie these boots really work with a lot of colors.


----------



## dhampir2005

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> You look beautiful- I like the natural hair too.



Thank you! I'm trying to change it up! I've spent most of my life straightening my hair and while it looks nice it's not bombshell enough for nights out


----------



## myu3160

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> sexy sexy! Love the mbb's





stilly said:


> The MBBs look fantastic on you!!!





hunniesochic said:


> looking good!



Thank you ladies! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hope everyone had a wonderful  day!  My first in three years I have a bf, woo hoo... had a really amazing time. 

My accessories!   Pink glitter Anya Hindmarch valorie, Chopard Happy Sport hearts (so perfect for yesterday!) watch and my awesome red patent) more burgandy-ish, though) Triclos!











Quick dirty mirror (oops) snaps!  Dress is my charcoal lace DVF zarita!


----------



## mmmoussighi

dhampir2005 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?


 

LOVE!  I'm going to need to put this dress in my rotation of those that I want to borrow from you. LOL  

Too bad I can't borrow the shoes with them.


----------



## fieryfashionist

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



Sammi, you look absolutely fabulous!!   I also love your bag!! 




			
				SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing Spike Lady Peeps
> 
> More pics and info on my blog



Total hotness, and I LOVE the LPs! 




			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g



I adore pink and your HPs look stunning with it - and so do you! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.



Under the weather, maybe, but you look so put together and head to toe fab nobody would know it! 




			
				indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..



Gorgeous!! 




			
				dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?



I'm all for texture (then again, my hair is naturally curly and I can rarely be bothered to straighten it)... you look wonderful!  The outfit is beautiful, too! 




			
				Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!



Love this look!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Sushi then dancing for the maiden voyage of my new Nude Daffodils.  I actually made it all the way through dinner, then about an hour of dancing before I needed to change into boots.  

Sorry it's blurry.


----------



## dhampir2005

mmmoussighi said:


> LOVE!  I'm going to need to put this dress in my rotation of those that I want to borrow from you. LOL
> 
> Too bad I can't borrow the shoes with them.



LOL *M*! You're welcome to any time! True the shoes make a perfect match with the dress. Super glad I scored them


----------



## dhampir2005

mmmoussighi said:


> Sushi then dancing for the maiden voyage of my new Nude Patent Daffodils.  I actually made it all the way through dinner, then about an hour of dancing before I needed to change into boots.
> 
> Sorry it's blurry.



I like this dress too! We're adding this to the lineup  I'd be wearing it with the Biancas.


----------



## dhampir2005

fieryfashionist said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful  day!  My first in three years I have a bf, woo hoo... had a really amazing time.
> 
> My accessories!   Pink glitter Anya Hindmarch valorie, Chopard Happy Sport hearts (so perfect for yesterday!) watch and my awesome red patent) more burgandy-ish, though) Triclos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick dirty mirror (oops) snaps!  Dress is my charcoal lace DVF zarita!



I love the pink glitter clutch AND the watch! This outfit is Gorg!


----------



## Jönathan

mmmoussighi said:


> Sushi then dancing for the maiden voyage of my new Nude Patent Daffodils.  I actually made it all the way through dinner, then about an hour of dancing before I needed to change into boots.
> 
> Sorry it's blurry.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

fieryfashionist said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful  day!  My first in three years I have a bf, woo hoo... had a really amazing time.
> 
> My accessories!   Pink glitter Anya Hindmarch valorie, Chopard Happy Sport hearts (so perfect for yesterday!) watch and my awesome red patent) more burgandy-ish, though) Triclos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick dirty mirror (oops) snaps!  Dress is my charcoal lace DVF zarita!



Wow!

You look amazing!


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you so much for the compliments  You guys are all too kind!   



dhampir2005 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?



Great pairing! I love the BH dress and been looking for No. 299 in my size. And I really like your wavy hair.. look sexier IMHO. 



Asia_Leone said:


> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!



what a fabulous outfit! and cable car turnaround?  



BelleZeBoob said:


> Patent Ron Rons for work. Not sure about the color, suppose it is Taupe. Or Marron Glace may be?



RonRon is a great staple shoe. And that Marron Glace (I think that what it is?) looks great with your skirt. 



fieryfashionist said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful  day!  My first in three years I have a bf, woo hoo... had a really amazing time.
> 
> My accessories!   Pink glitter Anya Hindmarch valorie, Chopard Happy Sport hearts (so perfect for yesterday!) watch and my awesome red patent) more burgandy-ish, though) Triclos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick dirty mirror (oops) snaps!  Dress is my charcoal lace DVF zarita!



gorgeous!! bet your BF can't take his eyes off you. 



mmmoussighi said:


> Sushi then dancing for the maiden voyage of my new Nude Patent Daffodils.  I actually made it all the way through dinner, then about an hour of dancing before I needed to change into boots.
> 
> Sorry it's blurry.



you look great.. love the dress!


----------



## fieryfashionist

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> I love the pink glitter clutch AND the watch! This outfit is Gorg!



Aww, thank you!! 




			
				Jönathan said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> You look amazing!



That's so nice of you to say... Thank you!!  




			
				indi3r4 said:
			
		

> gorgeous!! bet your BF can't take his eyes off you.



Haha, thank you!   He was a big fan of the dress for sure!   Since nothing really went as planned (sometimes the best things are spontaneous)I was dressed up and he was pretty casual, haha... oh well, didn't matter.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

indi3r4 said:


> RonRon is a great staple shoe. And that Marron Glace (I think that what it is?) looks great with your skirt.
> 
> !


 
Thank you very much for your kind words! Actually I am not sure about the proper name of the color. I did some research online, the marron glace still looks like light brown. 

In reality, my Ron Rons look rather bronze to me, with a greenish gold shadow.


----------



## dhampir2005

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you so much for the compliments  You guys are all too kind!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pairing! I love the BH dress and been looking for No. 299 in my size. And I really like your wavy hair.. look sexier IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> what a fabulous outfit! and cable car turnaround?
> 
> 
> 
> RonRon is a great staple shoe. And that Marron Glace (I think that what it is?) looks great with your skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!! bet your BF can't take his eyes off you.
> 
> 
> 
> you look great.. love the dress!



Thank you! It seems wavy hair is the winner! I was able to score my no.299 on ebay so don't give up hope!


----------



## Asia_Leone

dhampir2005 said:


> This outfit is super cute! I especially love the skirt because of that gorgeous metallic print and the volume! Do you mind telling me where you got it?
> 
> Hi there! The skirt is by Aqua, purchased at Blooms!


----------



## Asia_Leone

hunniesochic said:


> you look gorgeous! Love reading your blog & viewing all the beautiful pics!



Aww thnak you huni!!


----------



## samina

dhampir2005 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?



Wow - you look amazing, 299 match the dress perfectly! Keep your hair wavy!


----------



## samina

heychar said:


> They are truly comfy! That's it! the next time you go CL shopping I'm holding you to trying those babies on! Lol



Heycher - I couldnt find the lady peeps - but i did try on the yolanda 120 it has a peeptoe plus a lil platform - omg sooooo comfy!!!

But I came home with the piou piou in mandarin red to match the colourblock dress.
Simples just wernt cutting it!


----------



## dhampir2005

Asia_Leone said:


> dhampir2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is super cute! I especially love the skirt because of that gorgeous metallic print and the volume! Do you mind telling me where you got it?
> 
> Hi there! The skirt is by Aqua, purchased at Blooms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have some tops by Aqua! I look for it at blooms and on asos.
> 
> 
> 
> samina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - you look amazing, 299 match the dress perfectly! Keep your hair wavy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I was even surprised by how well they matched together
Click to expand...


----------



## heychar

samina said:


> Heycher - I couldnt find the lady peeps - but i did try on the yolanda 120 it has a peeptoe plus a lil platform - omg sooooo comfy!!!
> 
> But I came home with the piou piou in mandarin red to match the colourblock dress.
> Simples just wernt cutting it!



Glad you got to try some on and liked them! LPs seem to be sold out in most stores here lately! Congrats on your Piou pious! Don't forget to post outfit pics with them on!


----------



## Moonbeam1976

shontel said:


> Temperature fell below 60 today, so I got to wear a pair of CL boots today!! Yea!!
> 
> View attachment 1600540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1600541



 im so loving this style --- the colours are fab


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you! I'm trying to change it up! I've spent most of my life straightening my hair and while it looks nice it's not bombshell enough for nights out



Haha believe me I know that feeling... Takes 2 hours plus to straighten my hair  Ive just given up and decided to embrace my natural "curl" (frizz)  I do like straight hair but I do think a bit of wave is sexier  for sure!


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601996
> 
> 
> Class fhen sushi. Some pink dress I belted with my batik hp. Excuse the disgustingly messy room...  g



Super pretty! I'm so jealous that you can wear such a cute summery outfit while I'm trekking through two feet of snow :greengrin:


----------



## mmmoussighi

Jönathan;21057883 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!


 
Thanks, Jon!!!



indi3r4 said:


> you look great.. love the dress!


 
Thank you, Indi!!!



dhampir2005 said:


> I like this dress too! We're adding this to the lineup  I'd be wearing it with the Biancas.


 
Thanks, love!  And of course you may borrow!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful  day! My first in three years I have a bf, woo hoo... had a really amazing time.
> 
> My accessories!  Pink glitter Anya Hindmarch valorie, Chopard Happy Sport hearts (so perfect for yesterday!) watch and my awesome red patent) more burgandy-ish, though) Triclos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick dirty mirror (oops) snaps! Dress is my charcoal lace DVF zarita!


 Wow Fiery, you look stunning. The Zarita fits you perfectly and your accessories and shoes are fantastic with the dress. So glad that you had a great time.


----------



## dhampir2005

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Haha believe me I know that feeling... Takes 2 hours plus to straighten my hair  Ive just given up and decided to embrace my natural "curl" (frizz)  I do like straight hair but I do think a bit of wave is sexier  for sure!



I think you always want what you can't have. But as you grow up you learn to accept things the way they are ... frizzy or not  (mine gets frizzy too!)


----------



## jamidee

indi3r4 said:


> what a great outfit sammi! i love everything especially that pink mini
> 
> 
> 
> perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous of you.. your bod, your hair, your shoes..... :greengrin:
> 
> 
> always look so put together meg..



Girl.... whatevs. you're fab!


----------



## jamidee

Asia_Leone said:


> dhampir2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is super cute! I especially love the skirt because of that gorgeous metallic print and the volume! Do you mind telling me where you got it?
> 
> Hi there! The skirt is by Aqua, purchased at Blooms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dying over that shirt in your blog pic... DYING!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jamidee

aoqtpi said:


> Super pretty! I'm so jealous that you can wear such a cute summery outfit while I'm trekking through two feet of snow :greengrin:



I wish I was hiking through two feet of snow!! That would be amazing. I went to see snow in Lake Tahoe and of course I choose to go on the driest of all the years. I only got to see man-made snow.  Send me some of your snow and I'll send you some 70 degree weather.


----------



## jamidee

dc419 said:


> *sammix3* *Super cute outfit!!!*
> 
> 
> *SongbirdDiva Your hair looks gorgeous!!*
> 
> 
> *jamidee The batik are TDF!! Love the pink dress on you!! Pink is a great color on you!*
> 
> 
> *megt10 love the vicky botta on you!!!*
> 
> *indi3r4 Beautiful dress!!Love the 8 mignons!*
> 
> 
> *dhampir2005 The dress looks beautiful on you!!*
> 
> 
> *Asia_Leone Your skirt is gorgeous!! Cute sunglasses and hair!*



Thanks!!


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> OMGosh! I love your use of pink everywhere! This is seriously the cutest outfit. It looks super girly (because of all the pink and trust me... I love pink!) but it also looks really classy and well put together. Great outfit
> 
> 
> 
> I love the print and sequins on the skirt and absolutely love the texture of your hair!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such an adorable girly look! The batiks go perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you and the DH are feeling better! This outfit is really nice to be running errands in! I wish I looked half as good when I'm running around in TB flats and my Michigan sweatpants with a hot pink t-shirt (yeah I'm a hot mess most days ) but you look really nice as always
> 
> 
> 
> WOW what a sexy outfit! The 8 mignons were definitely the best choice as the strappy sandal look goes great with the flowy-ness of the dress. I also really like how you're wearing red for Valentine's day



Thanks, love!


----------



## fieryfashionist

mmmoussighi said:
			
		

> Sushi then dancing for the maiden voyage of my new Nude Daffodils.  I actually made it all the way through dinner, then about an hour of dancing before I needed to change into boots.
> 
> Sorry it's blurry.



Love it!   Haven't tried the Daffs, but making it through dinner + an hour of dancing = +1 you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Wow Fiery, you look stunning. The Zarita fits you perfectly and your accessories and shoes are fantastic with the dress. So glad that you had a great time.



Aww, thanks so much!!   I really love a lot of non-wrap DVF styles... they work well on my body type!   I'm so happy I discovered this style last year!   I hope you had a wonderful Valentine's day, too (I read something about a picnic in bed and Breaking Dawn?)... sounds perfect to me!!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! I can't wait to see everyone's fabulous outfits and CLs today.
> 
> Here is my contribution, Ron Ron zeppas with DVF Aina and Celine pink mini.



Sammi-- I think This is my favorite of yours by far!!! Stunning!!! 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Hubby and I just celebrated a special anniversary so we decided to make a date night out of it
> 
> Wearing Spike Lady Peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and info on my blog



LOVE your skirt-- gorgeous!! You look fab!! 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1601997
> 
> 
> Hp batik close up



Batik love. *sigh*



megt10 said:


> As stated before I made it out of sweats and graduated to a tunic and leggings. This wasn't my planned Valentines Day outfit but it is a step up from sweats. I just ran errands today and tonight we are staying home. The tunic and leggings are Go Jeans/ never heard of them before just got them from HauteLook. Thought they were cute and they are comfy . The boots are Vicky Botta and jacket is quilted Balenciaga, NM Modal scarf and Chanel Chain Around Large. I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day with loved ones.



Boot twins Meg!! Glad you are feeling better my dear. Love that 2nd pic--- so sweet!! 




indi3r4 said:


> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..



WHOA indie!!  You HOT thing.  I love this look--- you pull it off beautifully. My twins would be falling out. 



dhampir2005 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?



You look so pretty--- love that color on you & you have a nice figure!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

jamidee said:


> Loveee the skirt. Sparkles and houndstooth! Ahhh ! Fashion gasm ! Where did you get it from?


 Thank you so much. The skirt is from French Connection 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous! Happy Anniversary. I love the whole outfit is the skirt DVF?


 Thank you so much. The skirt is from French Connection 



beagly911 said:


> Incredible, I love your skirt!


 Thank you so much 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Beautiful!


 aww,Thank you so much


----------



## dbeth

Asia_Leone said:


> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!



You look adorable!!! 




fieryfashionist said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful  day!  My first in three years I have a bf, woo hoo... had a really amazing time.
> 
> My accessories!   Pink glitter Anya Hindmarch valorie, Chopard Happy Sport hearts (so perfect for yesterday!) watch and my awesome red patent) more burgandy-ish, though) Triclos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick dirty mirror (oops) snaps!  Dress is my charcoal lace DVF zarita!



Hotness Fiery!!!!



mmmoussighi said:


> Sushi then dancing for the maiden voyage of my new Nude Daffodils.  I actually made it all the way through dinner, then about an hour of dancing before I needed to change into boots.
> 
> Sorry it's blurry.



You look great in the Daffs!! Not everyone can pull it off!! 



BelleZeBoob said:


> Patent Ron Rons for work. Not sure about the color, suppose it is Taupe. Or Marron Glace may be?




I actually love the color--- it would go with so much. They look great on you!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

indi3r4 said:


> what a great outfit sammi! i love everything especially that pink mini
> 
> 
> 
> perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous of you.. your bod, your hair, your shoes..... :greengrin:
> 
> 
> always look so put together meg..





Dukeprincess said:


> *indi:* Damn girl, you look GREAT!
> 
> *meg:* Always perfectly accessorized
> 
> *sammi:* What a perfect Valentine's Day ensemble!
> 
> *Songbird:*  So gorgeous!





dc419 said:


> *sammix3* *Super cute outfit!!!*
> 
> 
> *SongbirdDiva Your hair looks gorgeous!!*
> 
> 
> *jamidee The batik are TDF!! Love the pink dress on you!! Pink is a great color on you!*
> 
> 
> *megt10 love the vicky botta on you!!!*
> 
> *indi3r4 Beautiful dress!!Love the 8 mignons!*
> 
> 
> *dhampir2005 The dress looks beautiful on you!!*
> 
> 
> *Asia_Leone Your skirt is gorgeous!! Cute sunglasses and hair!*





dbeth said:


> Sammi-- I think This is my favorite of yours by far!!! Stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE your skirt-- gorgeous!! You look fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> Batik love. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Boot twins Meg!! Glad you are feeling better my dear. Love that 2nd pic--- so sweet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA indie!!  You HOT thing.  I love this look--- you pull it off beautifully. My twins would be falling out.
> 
> 
> 
> You look so pretty--- love that color on you & you have a nice figure!!



 sooo much ladies


----------



## SongbirdDiva

dhampir2005 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Black Halo Ruffle Dress in Bordeaux
> No.299 in Burgandy Suede/Python
> 
> BTW I'm wearing my hair wavy a lot more lately. This is its natural texture in the picture. What do you ladies think? Wavy or straight?



That dress looks fabulous on you!



Asia_Leone said:


> Hello everyone and Happy V-Day!! Here's my Loubs in transit!



Love your entire outfit!



fieryfashionist said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful  day!  My first in three years I have a bf, woo hoo... had a really amazing time.
> 
> My accessories!   Pink glitter Anya Hindmarch valorie, Chopard Happy Sport hearts (so perfect for yesterday!) watch and my awesome red patent) more burgandy-ish, though) Triclos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick dirty mirror (oops) snaps!  Dress is my charcoal lace DVF zarita!



Great combo! I hope you had a great Valentine's Day


----------



## Asia_Leone

jamidee said:


> Asia_Leone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dying over that shirt in your blog pic... DYING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jami - do you mean the skirt or the shirt? If the skirt, I think thye still have them at Bloomingdales, it was on sale when I got it a few weeks ago!
Click to expand...


----------



## Charliemeows

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you ladies  I went ahead with 8mignons..




You look amazing!! The dress is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thanks so much!!  I really love a lot of non-wrap DVF styles... they work well on my body type!  I'm so happy I discovered this style last year!  I hope you had a wonderful Valentine's day, too (I read something about a picnic in bed and Breaking Dawn?)... sounds perfect to me!!


 Yep, it was a perfect V-Day. You are right the DVF non wrap style works perfectly with your body type. I find they work best with mine too since I am straight up and down. Still I love the wrap dresses.


dbeth said:


> Sammi-- I think This is my favorite of yours by far!!! Stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE your skirt-- gorgeous!! You look fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> Batik love. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Boot twins Meg!! Glad you are feeling better my dear. Love that 2nd pic--- so sweet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA indie!!  You HOT thing.  I love this look--- you pull it off beautifully. My twins would be falling out.
> 
> 
> 
> You look so pretty--- love that color on you & you have a nice figure!!


 Thanks Beth, I hope that you had a great V-Day too!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


mmmoussighi said:


> Sushi then dancing for the maiden voyage of my new Nude Daffodils. I actually made it all the way through dinner, then about an hour of dancing before I needed to change into boots.
> 
> Sorry it's blurry.


----------



## dhampir2005

dbeth said:


> Sammi-- I think This is my favorite of yours by far!!! Stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE your skirt-- gorgeous!! You look fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> Batik love. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Boot twins Meg!! Glad you are feeling better my dear. Love that 2nd pic--- so sweet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA indie!!  You HOT thing.  I love this look--- you pull it off beautifully. My twins would be falling out.
> 
> 
> 
> You look so pretty--- love that color on you & you have a nice figure!!



hahaha thank you! I believe the dress is doing a lot since I really need to find time to hit the gym 



SongbirdDiva said:


> That dress looks fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your entire outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Great combo! I hope you had a great Valentine's Day



Thank you! I love reading your blog and seeing your outfits!


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Wearing my new brown kid Biancas 140 today. I wanted to have the brown color instead of black in order to make the shoes color merge with my winter legwear. This way they look like legs extension  

As they are too sexy for the office environment , I chose a longer, looser, super sober looking suitskirt.


----------



## fieryfashionist

dbeth said:
			
		

> You look adorable!!!
> 
> Hotness Fiery!!!!
> 
> You look great in the Daffs!! Not everyone can pull it off!!
> 
> I actually love the color--- it would go with so much. They look great on you!



Thank you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> That dress looks fabulous on you!
> 
> Love your entire outfit!
> 
> Great combo! I hope you had a great Valentine's Day



Thanks so much!!   I did!!  I hope you did, too!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...












More info and pics are on my blog


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog



Haha I love that photo! The whole look goes well but then I love any kind of animal print with red anyway!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog


 
You look so pretty! What a fun photo, I'm so afraid to run or jump or climb in my CLs, don't wanna snap a heel lol I walk in Pigalles like I'm walking on glass in rock shoes  *sigh* jealous!


----------



## shontel

I love these.


----------



## dhampir2005

BelleZeBoob said:


> Wearing my new brown kid Biancas 140 today. I wanted to have the brown color instead of black in order to make the shoes color merge with my winter legwear. This way they look like legs extension
> 
> As they are too sexy for the office environment , I chose a longer, looser, super sober looking suitskirt.



I think depending on the work environment these are definitely appropriate. However if you're an attorney arguing in front of a judge, probably not. But they definitely work for most work environments since you paired them so conscientiously 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog



Love this outfit! More importantly, love the hearts on the tights! The red clutch and red sole add a nice pop of color


----------



## dhampir2005

shontel said:


> I love these.
> 
> View attachment 1604392



Umm I love these too! What an awesome print!


----------



## GCGDanielle

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think..
> More info and pics are on my blog



Absolutely stunning.  



shontel said:


> I love these.



Fabulous shoes!  Love what I can see of your office (I assume it's your office).


----------



## jamidee

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog



You are the tights queen! I love the hearts on the back!


----------



## shontel

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog


 
Yes! Gorg! I LOVE those tights! Gotta find me a pair! 


dhampir2005 said:


> Umm I love these too! What an awesome print!


 
Thanks, *Dhampir*! I have had the print for so long that I don't even rememeber where I got it from. 



GCGDanielle said:


> Absolutely stunning.
> 
> Fabulous shoes! Love what I can see of your office (I assume it's your office).


 
Thank you, *Danielle*!  I spend so much time in this office, I figure I would make it as nice as possible.  I have decked this office out like a mini living space.


----------



## beagly911

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog


Fabulous vday look!!!  You look HOT!!



shontel said:


> I love these.
> 
> View attachment 1604392


 Wonderful shoe!!!


----------



## jamidee

BelleZeBoob said:


> Wearing my new brown kid Biancas 140 today. I wanted to have the brown color instead of black in order to make the shoes color merge with my winter legwear. This way they look like legs extension
> 
> As they are too sexy for the office environment , I chose a longer, looser, super sober looking suitskirt.



too sexy for a work environment!? Never. I am buying 120mm bianca for work staple shoes.


----------



## jamidee

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog



you have such a nice figure.


----------



## jamidee

Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:
			
		

> Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.



Damnit... Not letting me upload pic 2. When I get to comp I will. Sorry!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1604553
> 
> 
> Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.



Good Lord, girl - did you paint that thing on!?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Good Lord, girl - did you paint that thing on!?



:lolots: hahah ALMOST! It's the way of the Apollo ball, though. It's the gay ball around here... so the sexier & tackier the better  Got to compete with the drag queens... and girl... that's almost impossible! Some of those men make you feel ashamed to be a female and not look half as beautiful.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> :lolots: hahah ALMOST! It's the way of the Apollo ball, though. It's the gay ball around here... so the sexier the better  Got to compete with the drag queens... and girl... that's almost impossible!





I know what you mean. Some of the hottest women I've EVER seen are not women at all.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> :lolots: hahah ALMOST! It's the way of the Apollo ball, though. It's the gay ball around here... so the sexier & tackier the better  Got to compete with the drag queens... and girl... that's almost impossible! Some of those men make you feel ashamed to be a female and not look half as beautiful.





my friend called me a tranny today  he meant that as the best compliment


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I know what you mean. Some of the hottest women I've EVER seen are not women at all.



 exactly!!!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> my friend called me a tranny today  he meant that as the best compliment



 ohhh trannys are fab!! reminds me of tyra on ANTM... the tranny looking ones are always the ones that make it farthest.


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:


> I love these.
> 
> View attachment 1604392



ohh those are nice...


----------



## fieryfashionist

BelleZeBoob said:
			
		

> Wearing my new brown kid Biancas 140 today. I wanted to have the brown color instead of black in order to make the shoes color merge with my winter legwear. This way they look like legs extension
> 
> As they are too sexy for the office environment , I chose a longer, looser, super sober looking suitskirt.



Well, they look great on you, too sexy or not (and you toned 'em down nicely)! 




			
				SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog



Gorgeous outfit... love the pics! 




			
				shontel said:
			
		

> I love these.



No wonder!  What's not to love?! :nuts




			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.



Holy hotness ... better bring a fire extinguisher with you!


----------



## r6girl2005

Wow girl!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1604553
> 
> 
> Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.


----------



## chelle0216

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog



Wow! You look stunning!  I thought I was looking at a fashion magazine!


----------



## label24

OMG!!!!!!!! these are amazing!!!!!!! im soooo in love!!!!



shontel said:


> I love these.
> 
> View attachment 1604392


----------



## beagly911

Ok, here's today's work outfit, not as flattering as I felt in it but I've also gone another size down so it's "body image"

Sweater: Classique Entiere
Pants: Ann Taylor
CLs: Teal Patent New Simple


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1604553
> 
> 
> Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.


 OMG STUNNING!!!  Fabulous!!!  And with a Titi TDF!!


----------



## chelle0216

BelleZeBoob said:
			
		

> Wearing my new brown kid Biancas 140 today. I wanted to have the brown color instead of black in order to make the shoes color merge with my winter legwear. This way they look like legs extension
> 
> As they are too sexy for the office environment , I chose a longer, looser, super sober looking suitskirt.



Looking very sexy! I can't wait to order my bianca 140 also! Looks really good!


----------



## chelle0216

jamidee said:
			
		

> Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.



Wow! I wish I had your curves!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wore this yesterday (changed into Chanel flats when I had to run around like crazy)!

DVF black turtleneck (put a black leather/crystal bracelet I found at a thrift store on my wrist over the turtleneck) layered underneath a black floral print dress from a random boutique, Chanel vintage blue mini with gold h/w, black tights and my black suede Alta Ariellas.  

It was pretty nice out so I threw on a cream Robert Rodriguez bracelet sleeve length coat I bought a few years ago (it came with the black leather belt).


----------



## fieryfashionist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, here's today's work outfit, not as flattering as I felt in it but I've also gone another size down so it's "body image"
> 
> Sweater: Classique Entiere
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CLs: Teal Patent New Simple



You look great!!!   Congratulations on dropping another size, wow... all of your hard work certainly shows!   I love the color that top on you and your new simples are a perfect match!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> You look great!!!  Congratulations on dropping another size, wow... all of your hard work certainly shows!  I love the color that top on you and your new simples are a perfect match!


 Thank you so much fieryfashionist, a great compliment from someone that is so fashionable!!!  Not where I want to be but I'm down 35 lbs, only 15 to go so I'm happy!!!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> You look great!!!  Congratulations on dropping another size, wow... all of your hard work certainly shows!  I love the color that top on you and your new simples are a perfect match!


 


fieryfashionist said:


> Wore this yesterday (changed into Chanel flats when I had to run around like crazy)!
> 
> DVF black turtleneck (put a black leather/crystal bracelet I found at a thrift store on my wrist over the turtleneck) layered underneath a black floral print dress from a random boutique, Chanel vintage blue mini with gold h/w, black tights and my black suede Alta Ariellas.
> 
> It was pretty nice out so I threw on a cream Robert Rodriguez bracelet sleeve length coat I bought a few years ago (it came with the black leather belt).


 Great look, I love the Robert Rodrequez coat..classic!!!


----------



## kham

Killer Curves!! Don't hurt em girl!! 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1604553
> 
> 
> Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.


----------



## megt10

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog


 Love it when you post pics. You always look so beautiful and chic.


----------



## megt10

BelleZeBoob said:


> Wearing my new brown kid Biancas 140 today. I wanted to have the brown color instead of black in order to make the shoes color merge with my winter legwear. This way they look like legs extension
> 
> As they are too sexy for the office environment , I chose a longer, looser, super sober looking suitskirt.


 Fabulous outfit.


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1604553
> 
> 
> Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.



Dang girl! You look bangin! 



beagly911 said:


> Ok, here's today's work outfit, not as flattering as I felt in it but I've also gone another size down so it's "body image"
> 
> Sweater: Classique Entiere
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CLs: Teal Patent New Simple



I love your classic style *beagly*. A major complaint I have about work is that in TX the legal system is still incredibly conservative so slacks are frowned upon. Since it's been like 40 degrees for the past week or so, this is clearly not friendly to my poor frozen legs. Otherwise I'd be replicating this look in a heartbeat!



fieryfashionist said:


> Wore this yesterday (changed into Chanel flats when I had to run around like crazy)!
> 
> DVF black turtleneck (put a black leather/crystal bracelet I found at a thrift store on my wrist over the turtleneck) layered underneath a black floral print dress from a random boutique, Chanel vintage blue mini with gold h/w, black tights and my black suede Alta Ariellas.
> 
> It was pretty nice out so I threw on a cream Robert Rodriguez bracelet sleeve length coat I bought a few years ago (it came with the black leather belt).



What a cute outfit! I especially love the coat!


----------



## samina

jamidee said:


> Damnit... Not letting me upload pic 2. When I get to comp I will. Sorry!



Jamie - wow please please post pics of the multi glitters!


----------



## samina

shontel said:


> I love these.
> 
> View attachment 1604392



Shontel - they look fab!! Are they pigalle 100 or 120?


----------



## samina

I'm looking for a style that will go with this outfit pic of the bottom of the skirt it's a rustic red IRL I was thinking the multi glitter yolanda 120s as its peep toe with a lil platform but do you think multi glitter is a bit too busy for this outfit..

What other colours /styles will go?

I'm thinkn nude/gold glitter Ron rons can't find any thou
Silver glitter?
Multi glitter as it has red sparkles?
Strass is out as its too exp!
I think red patent would b too plain?
Matrinana in nappa gold - has platform n is peeptoe?
Matrinana in silver specchio?
Any others gold styles?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

samina said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a style that will go with this outfit pic of the bottom of the skirt it's a rustic red IRL I was thinking the multi glitter yolanda 120s as its peep toe with a lil platform but do you think multi glitter is a bit too busy for this outfit..
> 
> What other colours /styles will go?
> 
> I'm thinkn nude/gold glitter Ron rons can't find any thou
> Silver glitter?
> Multi glitter as it has red sparkles?
> Strass is out as its too exp!
> I think red patent would b too plain?
> Matrinana in nappa gold - has platform n is peeptoe?
> Matrinana in silver specchio?
> Any others gold styles?



Glitter LPs? Any color glitter as the black glitter have the red toe.


----------



## aoqtpi

shontel said:


> I love these.
> 
> View attachment 1604392



Soooo pretty


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1604553
> 
> 
> Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.



Wow, fab dress and figure!

Are there a lot of balls during Mardi Gras? I don't know very much about the celebrations, unfortunately.


----------



## LexLV

beagly911 said:


> Ok, here's today's work outfit, not as flattering as I felt in it but I've also gone another size down so it's "body image"
> 
> Sweater: Classique Entiere
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CLs: Teal Patent New Simple


 
Looking good beagly! 

*jamidee* - what a fabulous dress! sounds like that ball would be a blast


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Ok, here's today's work outfit, not as flattering as I felt in it but I've also gone another size down so it's "body image"
> 
> Sweater: Classique Entiere
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CLs: Teal Patent New Simple


 Are you kidding me, you look fabulous Beagly! Teal is a great color on you.


----------



## jamidee

samina said:
			
		

> Jamie - wow please please post pics of the multi glitters!



I will. I got into a three car pileup. Not my fault but, I had to deal with that until midnight then just passed out. Today I will


----------



## jamidee

samina said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a style that will go with this outfit pic of the bottom of the skirt it's a rustic red IRL I was thinking the multi glitter yolanda 120s as its peep toe with a lil platform but do you think multi glitter is a bit too busy for this outfit..
> 
> What other colours /styles will go?
> 
> I'm thinkn nude/gold glitter Ron rons can't find any thou
> Silver glitter?
> Multi glitter as it has red sparkles?
> Strass is out as its too exp!
> I think red patent would b too plain?
> Matrinana in nappa gold - has platform n is peeptoe?
> Matrinana in silver specchio?
> Any others gold styles?



I'm thinking a gold would be really pretty.


----------



## jamidee

aoqtpi said:
			
		

> Wow, fab dress and figure!
> 
> Are there a lot of balls during Mardi Gras? I don't know very much about the celebrations, unfortunately.



Yes, weekly. I have another one this weekend. It's basically a straight party for almost a month. The carnival starts today with cajun and zydeco bands every night and the parades kicked off last week (they are everyday now). So we are all standing around like a bunch of drunk fools begging for beads! Lmao. It's a good time.


----------



## jamidee

LexLV said:
			
		

> Looking good beagly!
> 
> jamidee - what a fabulous dress! sounds like that ball would be a blast



It is. I'll post a pic or two from the ball to give y'all an idea even though my louboutin aren't showing.


----------



## shontel

samina said:


> Shontel - they look fab!! Are they pigalle 100 or 120?


Thanks *Samina* and *everyone*.  These are actually the *"**Corneille 100 Soie Leopard".  *I guess they do look like Pigalles in this picture.   I have close-ups of the toe and profile on page 15 of my reveal thread though. http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ushes-shh-dont-tell-my-husband-728399-15.html  These are much more comfortable than the piggies IMO.  They are perfect for the office and they come in different colors.


----------



## dbeth

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog



LOVE this combo!! You look fab!!





shontel said:


> I love these.
> 
> View attachment 1604392



Me too--- so colorful!!




jamidee said:


> View attachment 1604553
> 
> 
> Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.




Hubba Hubba


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> I will. I got into a three car pileup. Not my fault but, I had to deal with that until midnight then just passed out. Today I will



Oh noo are you ok hun ???


----------



## kat99

From my blog today - camel patent decollete (did I spell that right??)


----------



## megt10

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - camel patent decollete (did I spell that right??)



Gorgeous outfit and I love the red clutch with it.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> I will. I got into a three car pileup. Not my fault but, I had to deal with that until midnight then just passed out. Today I will



omg-so glad you're ok! love that you're ready to party again already! rock on


----------



## Flip88

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I know I'm a bit late but I forgot to share my Valentine's Day Outfit. The dress itself is rather simple, but my little piggies and clutch helped to step it up I think...
> 
> More info and pics are on my blog



Wow!!! HOT!


----------



## soleilbrun

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - camel patent decollete (did I spell that right??)


 Great look!


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> Dang girl! You look bangin!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your classic style *beagly*. A major complaint I have about work is that in TX the legal system is still incredibly conservative so slacks are frowned upon. Since it's been like 40 degrees for the past week or so, this is clearly not friendly to my poor frozen legs. Otherwise I'd be replicating this look in a heartbeat!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute outfit! I especially love the coat!


Thank you so much dhampir, I do tend to go for classic styles!



LexLV said:


> Looking good beagly!
> 
> *jamidee* - what a fabulous dress! sounds like that ball would be a blast


Thanks LexLV!



megt10 said:


> Are you kidding me, you look fabulous Beagly! Teal is a great color on you.


 Thank you meg, I'm just not used to the size difference - gone from a 16 down to a 10 and figure I'll be about an 8 when I loose the last 15 lbs...hehe


----------



## samina

kat99 said:
			
		

> From my blog today - camel patent decollete (did I spell that right??)



Kat love your dress where is it from the décolleté look amazing with it fab!!


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a gold would be really pretty.



Thanks Jamie - I'm liking the gold baseball  1EN8 style think it will look fab although it doesn't have a platform I'm still on the lookout for a gold style


----------



## megt10

Not my usual Shul outfit but just home and it is this or I don't go . The tunic is DVF, scarf DVF, belt Etro, bag YSL, leggings Magashoni silk and shoes which step up this outfit Rolando 120 square suede metal.


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> I will. I got into a three car pileup. Not my fault but, I had to deal with that until midnight then just passed out. Today I will




Omg- are you ok??? You didn't happen to hit your head on anything, did you?? If so, PLEASE watch out for any sudden vomiting or headaches. Signs of a concussion. Sorry--- it's the nurse in me. 




kat99 said:


> From my blog today - camel patent decollete (did I spell that right??)



Beautiful!!! And I love the red clutch--- great pop of color.




megt10 said:


> Not my usual Shul outfit but just home and it is this or I don't go . The tunic is DVF, scarf DVF, belt Etro, bag YSL, leggings Magashoni silk and shoes which step up this outfit Rolando 120 square suede metal.



Lovely meg!! I keep maximizing my iPad screen to get a closer look at your YSL bag--- it looks AMAZING!!! The color & pattern is gorgeous. I once had a grey croc nubuck but they couldn't fix the clasp, so  I had to return it.


----------



## dbeth

samina said:


> View attachment 1604956
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a style that will go with this outfit pic of the bottom of the skirt it's a rustic red IRL I was thinking the multi glitter yolanda 120s as its peep toe with a lil platform but do you think multi glitter is a bit too busy for this outfit..
> 
> What other colours /styles will go?
> 
> I'm thinkn nude/gold glitter Ron rons can't find any thou
> Silver glitter?
> Multi glitter as it has red sparkles?
> Strass is out as its too exp!
> I think red patent would b too plain?
> Matrinana in nappa gold - has platform n is peeptoe?
> Matrinana in silver specchio?
> Any others gold styles?



WOW---that is gorgeous Samina!!! I am thinking something gold.


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Not my usual Shul outfit but just home and it is this or I don't go . The tunic is DVF, scarf DVF, belt Etro, bag YSL, leggings Magashoni silk and shoes which step up this outfit Rolando 120 square suede metal.


 
I love the Rolandos with the leggings *meg*!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - camel patent decollete (did I spell that right??)



lovely!! it takes an amazing outfit for the CL not to be the star. and you are definitely outshining your accessories!! stunning


----------



## samina

dbeth said:


> WOW---that is gorgeous Samina!!! I am thinking something gold.



Dbeth-  it's a really hard colour to match and I can never find the right colour shoes to go with it.. But they have to be CLs xx

I'm looking into gold styles now 

1NE8 baseball
Black and gold 8 mignons
Purple and gold 8 mignons
Gold nappa simples
Something in a peep style gold 
Matrinana nappa alba gold


----------



## samina

megt10 said:


> Not my usual Shul outfit but just home and it is this or I don't go . The tunic is DVF, scarf DVF, belt Etro, bag YSL, leggings Magashoni silk and shoes which step up this outfit Rolando 120 square suede metal.



Meg - you look fab!!


----------



## heychar

samina said:


> View attachment 1604956
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a style that will go with this outfit pic of the bottom of the skirt it's a rustic red IRL I was thinking the multi glitter yolanda 120s as its peep toe with a lil platform but do you think multi glitter is a bit too busy for this outfit..
> 
> What other colours /styles will go?
> 
> I'm thinkn nude/gold glitter Ron rons can't find any thou
> Silver glitter?
> Multi glitter as it has red sparkles?
> Strass is out as its too exp!
> I think red patent would b too plain?
> Matrinana in nappa gold - has platform n is peeptoe?
> Matrinana in silver specchio?
> Any others gold styles?



Definitely something gold!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Omg- are you ok??? You didn't happen to hit your head on anything, did you?? If so, PLEASE watch out for any sudden vomiting or headaches. Signs of a concussion. Sorry--- it's the nurse in me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! And I love the red clutch--- great pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely meg!! I keep maximizing my iPad screen to get a closer look at your YSL bag--- it looks AMAZING!!! The color & pattern is gorgeous. I once had a grey croc nubuck but they couldn't fix the clasp, so I had to return it.


 Thanks Beth. I love the bag it is really pretty and my ipad fits in it nicely. I got it last year at the Cabazon outlet.


stilly said:


> I love the Rolandos with the leggings *meg*!!!
> Gorgy!!!


Thanks Stilly. This was the first time I wore the leggings since it has been a warm winter. I am going to keep my eye out for more of them on clearance. They are awesome.



samina said:


> Meg - you look fab!!


 Thanks Samina.


----------



## Flip88

megt10 said:
			
		

> Not my usual Shul outfit but just home and it is this or I don't go . The tunic is DVF, scarf DVF, belt Etro, bag YSL, leggings Magashoni silk and shoes which step up this outfit Rolando 120 square suede metal.



Looking fab Meg10


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Not my usual Shul outfit but just home and it is this or I don't go . The tunic is DVF, scarf DVF, belt Etro, bag YSL, leggings Magashoni silk and shoes which step up this outfit Rolando 120 square suede metal.


 
You look absolutely beautiful!!! Love the whole look!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Not my usual Shul outfit but just home and it is this or I don't go . The tunic is DVF, scarf DVF, belt Etro, bag YSL, leggings Magashoni silk and shoes which step up this outfit Rolando 120 square suede metal.


 Lovely meg, I may have to keep an eye out for the leggings too they are great!  Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## phiphi

it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!

in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

phiphi said:
			
		

> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons



Twit twoo! What a great look I love the necklace over the shirt collar!


----------



## kham

phiphi said:


> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons


 
I  love this outfit. Classic and sexy!!


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons




you're the cutest!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons


Great look phiphi!  Your skirt is fab and the Ron Ron's


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Not my usual Shul outfit but just home and it is this or I don't go . The tunic is DVF, scarf DVF, belt Etro, bag YSL, leggings Magashoni silk and shoes which step up this outfit Rolando 120 square suede metal.



I just love DVF + CL!!



phiphi said:


> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons




Such a cute outfit!


----------



## beagly911

Out tonight for a volunteer fire department banquet...

Dress: Adrianna Papell
CL's: Purple suede Scissor Girls


----------



## mmmoussighi

Mom's birthday dinner party, with DH

Mago 140


----------



## mmmoussighi

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Out tonight for a volunteer fire department banquet...
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Purple suede Scissor Girls



Beagly, you are just ROCKING that dress! How inspiring you are!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

megt10 said:


> Not my usual Shul outfit but just home and it is this or I don't go . The tunic is DVF, scarf DVF, belt Etro, bag YSL, leggings Magashoni silk and shoes which step up this outfit Rolando 120 square suede metal.



I'm loving the print on the scarf! I also love all of the square suede CLs 



phiphi said:


> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons




I love how bright that skirt looks! Great pop of color!



beagly911 said:


> Out tonight for a volunteer fire department banquet...
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Purple suede Scissor Girls



Beagly you look AMAZING dressed up! While I love your daily outfits I think this dress looks super elegant and it matches the scissor girls really well!


----------



## dhampir2005

mmmoussighi said:


> Mom's birthday dinner party, with DH
> 
> Mago 140
> 
> View attachment 1606799



Yay Magos!!!! Lol *M* you and I wear our RB magos the same way... with blue outfits . My only other variation is with white.... go figure


----------



## beagly911

mmmoussighi said:


> Mom's birthday dinner party, with DH
> 
> Mago 140
> 
> View attachment 1606799


Talking about rocking a dress...wow, love the dress with the Mago!!!


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> I'm loving the print on the scarf! I also love all of the square suede CLs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how bright that skirt looks! Great pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Beagly you look AMAZING dressed up! While I love your daily outfits I think this dress looks super elegant and it matches the scissor girls really well!


Thank you so much dhampir!!!  I love getting "dressed up" for a nice night out!!!  I tend to overdress but I love it!!!  I got a lot of compliments on my shoes tonight!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

mmmoussighi said:
			
		

> Mom's birthday dinner party, with DH
> 
> Mago 140



I love how you paired them with a short dress! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Out tonight for a volunteer fire department banquet...
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Purple suede Scissor Girls



You look great in that dress! 




			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons



Phiphi I love this! So sophisticated!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Casual outfit with my blue CL wedge

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## megt10

Flip88 said:


> Looking fab Meg10


 Thanks so much Flip.


Elsie87 said:


> You look absolutely beautiful!!! Love the whole look!


 High praise coming from you, thank you so much.


beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg, I may have to keep an eye out for the leggings too they are great! Hope you are feeling better!


 Thank you so much Beagly. I am feeling a lot better. I will let you know if I see these leggings they are really warm, soft, cute and comfy.


sammix3 said:


> I just love DVF + CL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute outfit!


 Thanks Sammi.


dhampir2005 said:


> I'm loving the print on the scarf! I also love all of the square suede CLs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how bright that skirt looks! Great pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Beagly you look AMAZING dressed up! While I love your daily outfits I think this dress looks super elegant and it matches the scissor girls really well!


 Thanks Dhampir. This is one of my favorite prints as well.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons


 You look awesome Phiphi. I love this look.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Out tonight for a volunteer fire department banquet...
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Purple suede Scissor Girls


 Damn Beagly you are stunning. The dress is fabulous and looks fantastic with the shoes.


----------



## megt10

mmmoussighi said:


> Mom's birthday dinner party, with DH
> 
> Mago 140
> 
> View attachment 1606799


 Gorgeous outfit, I love your shoes.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Casual outfit with my blue CL wedge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 Love this look and  the way it goes with your Lindy.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:


> Love this look and the way it goes with your Lindy.


 
Thank you Meg! They're clocking up a lot more mileage since I got this Lindy


----------



## Elsie87

Out to lunch with friends today in my *goa lamé Simples*: 











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Elsie87 said:


> Out to lunch with friends today in my *goa lamé Simples*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Cute outfit - love the bag!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Out to lunch with friends today in my *goa lamé Simples*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Awesome outfit Elsie. Not only do I love seeing what you are wearing but your accessories are always so unique and perfect. Love the Valentino too.


----------



## megt10

Last night we went to our local dinner theater with friends for an early birthday celebration. I wore my Eugenie Velvet Strass. The sweater dress is DVF (it is always freezing in there) leggings wolford ribbed wool leggings, bag is BV just got it from Rue La La, jacket is Balenciaga moto with Jimmy Choo scarf.


----------



## sammix3

Elsie87 said:


> Out to lunch with friends today in my *goa lamé Simples*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Such a cute outfit!



megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theater with friends for an early birthday celebration. I wore my Eugenie Velvet Strass. The sweater dress is DVF (it is always freezing in there) leggings wolford ribbed wool leggings, bag is BV just got it from Rue La La, jacket is Balenciaga moto with Jimmy Choo scarf.



The Euegenies are TDF! You're always so well dressed Meg


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Such a cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> The Euegenies are TDF! You're always so well dressed Meg


 Thanks Sammi, with CL & DVF it is hard to go wrong .


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> Out tonight for a volunteer fire department banquet...
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Purple suede Scissor Girls



Great outfit for a great cause! 



mmmoussighi said:


> Mom's birthday dinner party, with DH
> 
> Mago 140
> 
> View attachment 1606799



You are too cute!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Casual outfit with my blue CL wedge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I wish it was summer here so I can wear my summery clothes like you! Seeing your wedges makes me want some CL wedges too


----------



## beagly911

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Casual outfit with my blue CL wedge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Great casual outfit!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Out to lunch with friends today in my *goa lamé Simples*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


You look great!! Love the bag!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theater with friends for an early birthday celebration. I wore my Eugenie Velvet Strass. The sweater dress is DVF (it is always freezing in there) leggings wolford ribbed wool leggings, bag is BV just got it from Rue La La, jacket is Balenciaga moto with Jimmy Choo scarf.


 Gorgeous meg!  The more you wear those Euginie's the more I want them too!


----------



## lolitablue

*Beagly*, *meg* and *phiphi*: you guys look awesome!!

What a perfect combination with the scissorgirls!!!

The J Crew outfit makes me want to go shopping on their site!!


----------



## beagly911

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I love how you paired them with a short dress!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great in that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Phiphi I love this! So sophisticated!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank you so much!



megt10 said:


> Damn Beagly you are stunning. The dress is fabulous and looks fantastic with the shoes.


 Thank you meg, I bought the dress a couple years ago and it was tight, I think I could actually take it in a little now.


sammix3 said:


> Great outfit for a great cause!
> 
> 
> 
> You are too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was summer here so I can wear my summery clothes like you! Seeing your wedges makes me want some CL wedges too


 Thanks sammix3, we had a great time!


----------



## nycmarilyn

You look gorgeous!! 




			
				mmmoussighi said:
			
		

> Mom's birthday dinner party, with DH
> 
> Mago 140


----------



## beagly911

lolitablue said:


> *Beagly*, *meg* and *phiphi*: you guys look awesome!!
> 
> What a perfect combination with the scissorgirls!!!
> 
> The J Crew outfit makes me want to go shopping on their site!!


Thank you lolitablue!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous meg! The more you wear those Euginie's the more I want them too!


 Thanks Beagly. They are really pretty and easy to walk in. A woman in the bathroom told me they looked like princess shoes.


lolitablue said:


> *Beagly*, *meg* and *phiphi*: you guys look awesome!!
> 
> What a perfect combination with the scissorgirls!!!
> 
> The J Crew outfit makes me want to go shopping on their site!!


 Thanks so muck Lolitablue.


----------



## 05_sincere

This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
Ralph Lauren Blazer
White H&M Tee
Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...


----------



## AEGIS

05_sincere said:


> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...





oh i like it! good inspiration. i have my magos and never wear them.


----------



## sammix3

05_sincere said:


> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...




Love this look!!


----------



## beagly911

05_sincere said:


> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...


 Gorgeous!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night we went to our local dinner theater with friends for an early birthday celebration. I wore my Eugenie Velvet Strass. The sweater dress is DVF (it is always freezing in there) leggings wolford ribbed wool leggings, bag is BV just got it from Rue La La, jacket is Balenciaga moto with Jimmy Choo scarf.



You always look impeccable! Love the pink BV bag with this outfit! 




			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...



Gorgeous! Love how you glammed up the H&M & F21 with high end pieces!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Great casual outfit!



Thanks, beagly!




			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> I wish it was summer here so I can wear my summery clothes like you! Seeing your wedges makes me want some CL wedges too



The CL wedges are very comfy and I get so much wear out of them than the dressy heels ;0) 

Here's another casual outfit to run errands in all day, with my favorite CL crepe ribbon wedge

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jönathan

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thanks, beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> The CL wedges are very comfy and I get so much wear out of them than the dressy heels ;0)
> 
> Here's another casual outfit to run errands in all day, with my favorite CL crepe ribbon wedge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Super cute!!


----------



## jamidee

05_sincere said:
			
		

> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...



High self esteem social?!?!  That sounds like something I need to have! I need a self esteem boost sometimes... What dryer way than to wear cls!


----------



## mmmoussighi

You ladies sure know how to boost self-esteem!!!!  

:tpfrox:




nycmarilyn said:


> You look gorgeous!!


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit, I love your shoes.


 


sammix3 said:


> Great outfit for a great cause!
> 
> 
> 
> You are too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was summer here so I can wear my summery clothes like you! Seeing your wedges makes me want some CL wedges too


 


dhampir2005 said:


> Yay Magos!!!! Lol *M* you and I wear our RB magos the same way... with blue outfits . My only other variation is with white.... go figure


 


beagly911 said:


> Talking about rocking a dress...wow, love the dress with the Mago!!!


 


IcookIeatIshop said:


> I love how you paired them with a short dress!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great in that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Phiphi I love this! So sophisticated!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mmmoussighi

Oh, my goodness!  That outfit is SO classy!!!  Love it!



phiphi said:


> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons


----------



## phiphi

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Twit twoo! What a great look I love the necklace over the shirt collar!





kham said:


> I  love this outfit. Classic and sexy!!





AEGIS said:


> you're the cutest!





beagly911 said:


> Great look phiphi!  Your skirt is fab and the Ron Ron's





sammix3 said:


> I just love DVF + CL!!
> Such a cute outfit!



thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> Out tonight for a volunteer fire department banquet...
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Purple suede Scissor Girls



love this - you look fab!



mmmoussighi said:


> Mom's birthday dinner party, with DH
> 
> Mago 140
> 
> View attachment 1606799



mmmoussighi - you are so beautiful!!! and the magos are perfect with your dress.


----------



## phiphi

dhampir2005 said:


> I love how bright that skirt looks! Great pop of color!



thank you! the blue is just so much fun!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Phiphi I love this! So sophisticated!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you icook! i love your outfits! so boho chic!



megt10 said:


> You look awesome Phiphi. I love this look.



thank you meg! love the print of your linda dress. sassy and classy!



Elsie87 said:


> Out to lunch with friends today in my *goa lamé Simples*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



perfect! love this outfit E!



lolitablue said:


> *Beagly*, *meg* and *phiphi*: you guys look awesome!!
> 
> What a perfect combination with the scissorgirls!!!
> 
> The J Crew outfit makes me want to go shopping on their site!!



thank you so much hun!! 



05_sincere said:


> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...



ohh this is so pretty!!



mmmoussighi said:


> Oh, my goodness!  That outfit is SO classy!!!  Love it!



thank you!!!!


----------



## jamidee

Beagly tht outfit was so flattering on you!


----------



## jamidee

Mmmoussinghi! Those mago are great! I so Need some


----------



## justpeachy4397

Patent décolleté


----------



## Louboufan

Lovely!


05_sincere said:


> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


mmmoussighi said:


> mom's birthday dinner party, with dh
> 
> mago 140
> 
> View attachment 1606799


----------



## martinaa

05_sincere said:


> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...


 Great outfit! I loooove the Magos!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for the sweet comments! 





megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theater with friends for an early birthday celebration. I wore my Eugenie Velvet Strass. The sweater dress is DVF (it is always freezing in there) leggings wolford ribbed wool leggings, bag is BV just got it from Rue La La, jacket is Balenciaga moto with Jimmy Choo scarf.


 
Gorgeous; that Bal leather jacket is TDF!!! 



05_sincere said:


> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...


 
You look beautiful!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thanks, beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> The CL wedges are very comfy and I get so much wear out of them than the dressy heels ;0)
> 
> Here's another casual outfit to run errands in all day, with my favorite CL crepe ribbon wedge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Very cute!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Patent décolleté


 
Such a chic look; love it!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Thank you, ladies!!! I'm definitely feeling the tPF love! 



Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous!


 


jamidee said:


> Mmmoussinghi! Those mago are great! I so Need some


 


phiphi said:


> love this - you look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> mmmoussighi - you are so beautiful!!! and the magos are perfect with your dress.


----------



## hunniesochic

justpeachy4397 said:


> Patent décolleté


beautifully. looks like an ad from a magazine!


----------



## hunniesochic

05_sincere said:


> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...


stunning.


----------



## hunniesochic

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thanks, beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> The CL wedges are very comfy and I get so much wear out of them than the dressy heels ;0)
> 
> Here's another casual outfit to run errands in all day, with my favorite CL crepe ribbon wedge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


you look so cute! reminds me of summer.


----------



## hunniesochic

Elsie87 said:


> Out to lunch with friends today in my *goa lamé Simples*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


ahhhhh, beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theater with friends for an early birthday celebration. I wore my Eugenie Velvet Strass. The sweater dress is DVF (it is always freezing in there) leggings wolford ribbed wool leggings, bag is BV just got it from Rue La La, jacket is Balenciaga moto with Jimmy Choo scarf.


OMG! Stunning, as always!


----------



## hunniesochic

phiphi said:


> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons


you look great!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

mmmoussighi said:


> Mom's birthday dinner party, with DH
> 
> Mago 140
> 
> View attachment 1606799


you look beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

beagly911 said:


> Out tonight for a volunteer fire department banquet...
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Purple suede Scissor Girls


you look stunning!!! your legs are stunning!


----------



## Elsie87

hunniesochic said:


> ahhhhh, beautiful!


 
Thank you!


----------



## mmmoussighi

hunniesochic said:


> you look beautiful!


 

Thanks, hunnie!!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> love this - you look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> mmmoussighi - you are so beautiful!!! and the magos are perfect with your dress.


thank you so much phiphi



jamidee said:


> Beagly tht outfit was so flattering on you!


Thanks jamidee, and its so comfortable to wear - spanx optional(thank goodness!!)



hunniesochic said:


> you look stunning!!! your legs are stunning!


Thank you hunnie, 12 years of competetive swimming does have some advantages!


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


> Patent décolleté


Awesome outfit!  I love the bag!


----------



## megt10

05_sincere said:


> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...


 Gorgeous outfit, I love the blazer paired with the sexy skirt. You look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> You always look impeccable! Love the pink BV bag with this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love how you glammed up the H&M & F21 with high end pieces!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 


phiphi said:


> thank you! the blue is just so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you icook! i love your outfits! so boho chic!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you meg! love the print of your linda dress. sassy and classy!
> 
> 
> 
> perfect! love this outfit E!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much hun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ohh this is so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!


 


Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous; that Bal leather jacket is TDF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a chic look; love it!


 


hunniesochic said:


> OMG! Stunning, as always!


 Ladies thank you so much. You are all so kind and I really appreciate your nice comments.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thanks, beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> The CL wedges are very comfy and I get so much wear out of them than the dressy heels ;0)
> 
> Here's another casual outfit to run errands in all day, with my favorite CL crepe ribbon wedge
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
So cute, love the color of your bag with this outfit.


----------



## megt10

Just got back from my birthday brunch. Now I need to get ready for dinner. Today I wore my Morphing Booties with DVF turtleneck, Banana Republic suede skirt, Hermes belt and scarf, Fendi bag, leggings because it is pretty cold today and Balenciaga Khaki moto.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Just got back from my birthday brunch. Now I need to get ready for dinner. Today I wore my Morphing Booties with DVF turtleneck, Banana Republic suede skirt, Hermes belt and scarf, Fendi bag, leggings because it is pretty cold today and Balenciaga Khaki moto.



Happy Birthday my dear Meg!  Hope you had a great one! (meaning some new goodies )


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Happy Birthday my dear Meg! Hope you had a great one! (meaning some new goodies )


 OMG Sammi, I got the most gorgeous/stunning tennis bracelet. It is huge (16ct.) yet somehow tasteful. I had been eyeing it for a long time at my jewelers. I would put it on for the entire time I was there and only give it back when leaving. I never expected that it would get to live at my house. I am still in shock. The upside of a big birthday=big present .


----------



## skislope15

megt10 said:


> Just got back from my birthday brunch. Now I need to get ready for dinner. Today I wore my Morphing Booties with DVF turtleneck, Banana Republic suede skirt, Hermes belt and scarf, Fendi bag, leggings because it is pretty cold today and Balenciaga Khaki moto.



Happy birthday! Great outfit and even better gift!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Just got back from my birthday brunch. Now I need to get ready for dinner. Today I wore my Morphing Booties with DVF turtleneck, Banana Republic suede skirt, Hermes belt and scarf, Fendi bag, leggings because it is pretty cold today and Balenciaga Khaki moto.


 
Happy B-day meg!!!
Love the outfit!!!
Did you treat yourself to a little CL gift?


----------



## stilly

justpeachy4397 said:


> Patent décolleté


 
I love this photo!!!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Out tonight for a volunteer fire department banquet...
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> CL's: Purple suede Scissor Girls


 
Love that dress on you *beagly* with the Scissor Girls!!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> OMG Sammi, I got the most gorgeous/stunning tennis bracelet. It is huge (16ct.) yet somehow tasteful. I had been eyeing it for a long time at my jewelers. I would put it on for the entire time I was there and only give it back when leaving. I never expected that it would get to live at my house. I am still in shock. The upside of a big birthday=big present .



WHOA!!!  Let's see!!!!!!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1604553
> 
> 
> Mardi gras ball dress #1. Wore with multi glitter titi.


 
That dress is gorgeous on you!



beagly911 said:


> Ok, here's today's work outfit, not as flattering as I felt in it but I've also gone another size down so it's "body image"
> 
> Sweater: Classique Entiere
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CLs: Teal Patent New Simple


 
What are you talking about, you look great!



fieryfashionist said:


> Wore this yesterday (changed into Chanel flats when I had to run around like crazy)!
> 
> DVF black turtleneck (put a black leather/crystal bracelet I found at a thrift store on my wrist over the turtleneck) layered underneath a black floral print dress from a random boutique, Chanel vintage blue mini with gold h/w, black tights and my black suede Alta Ariellas.
> 
> It was pretty nice out so I threw on a cream Robert Rodriguez bracelet sleeve length coat I bought a few years ago (it came with the black leather belt).


 
You look lovely and that coat is pretty!



kat99 said:


> From my blog today - camel patent decollete (did I spell that right??)


 
So pretty and I love the pop of red.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

megt10 said:
			
		

> Just got back from my birthday brunch. Now I need to get ready for dinner. Today I wore my Morphing Booties with DVF turtleneck, Banana Republic suede skirt, Hermes belt and scarf, Fendi bag, leggings because it is pretty cold today and Balenciaga Khaki moto.



U look so hip! Happy birthdayyyyyyyy! Congrats on a big year-may it be your best yet! And congrats on the bday present; I cannot WAIT to see it!


----------



## 05_sincere

AEGIS said:


> oh i like it! good inspiration. i have my magos and never wear them.



Thanks I really need the blue mago.....



sammix3 said:


> Love this look!!



Thanks Sammi you always look great....



beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks



IcookIeatIshop said:


> You always look impeccable! Love the pink BV bag with this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love how you glammed up the H&M & F21 with high end pieces!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thanks I love mixing low and high end fashion



jamidee said:


> High self esteem social?!?!  That sounds like something I need to have! I need a self esteem boost sometimes... What dryer way than to wear cls!



Jami it was nice the purpose was to help woman feel more confident with fashion and trends.....



phiphi said:


> thank you! the blue is just so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you icook! i love your outfits! so boho chic!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you meg! love the print of your linda dress. sassy and classy!
> 
> 
> 
> perfect! love this outfit E!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much hun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ohh this is so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!



Thanks you look great also



Louboufan said:


> Lovely!



Thanks



martinaa said:


> Great outfit! I loooove the Magos!!!



Thanks



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous; that Bal leather jacket is TDF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a chic look; love it!


Thanks



hunniesochic said:


> stunning.



Thank you...I hope I did not miss anyone...


----------



## r6girl2005

Happy Birthday Meg, you look great! Hope it was a great one! 



megt10 said:


> Just got back from my birthday brunch. Now I need to get ready for dinner. Today I wore my Morphing Booties with DVF turtleneck, Banana Republic suede skirt, Hermes belt and scarf, Fendi bag, leggings because it is pretty cold today and Balenciaga Khaki moto.


----------



## myu3160

05_sincere said:


> This is what I wore to my friends high self-esteem ladies style social last night:
> Ralph Lauren Blazer
> White H&M Tee
> Forever 21 Bandage Skirt
> CL Mago - First time wearing these, I think I need to blue...





justpeachy4397 said:


> Patent décolleté





phiphi said:


> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons



You ladies look lovely!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> WHOA!!! Let's see!!!!!!!!


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> U look so hip! Happy birthdayyyyyyyy! Congrats on a big year-may it be your best yet! And congrats on the bday present; I cannot WAIT to see it!


 


r6girl2005 said:


> Happy Birthday Meg, you look great! Hope it was a great one!


Thanks so much ladies. It was a great birthday. I need to get the bracelet sized down it is too big on my wrist. The upside is that I believe I will be able to get a pair of earrings made out of the rest of the links. Until then here are a few pics. Next time you see it I will be wearing DVF & CL


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Happy B-day meg!!!
> Love the outfit!!!
> Did you treat yourself to a little CL gift?


 Thanks Stilly, well I did receive my Ron Ron's in yellow patent leather on Friday, does that count? If not I still have a few more hours .


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Just got back from my birthday brunch. Now I need to get ready for dinner. Today I wore my Morphing Booties with DVF turtleneck, Banana Republic suede skirt, Hermes belt and scarf, Fendi bag, leggings because it is pretty cold today and Balenciaga Khaki moto.




happy bday!


----------



## megt10

skislope15 said:


> Happy birthday! Great outfit and even better gift!


 Thanks so much Skislope. Kinda takes a bit of the sting out of turning 50 .


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> happy bday!


 Thanks Aegis, it was a very happy day.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. It was a great birthday. I need to get the bracelet sized down it is too big on my wrist. The upside is that I believe I will be able to get a pair of earrings made out of the rest of the links. Until then here are a few pics. Next time you see it I will be wearing DVF & CL



Oh my.. it is so beautiful! Wear it in good health!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Oh my.. it is so beautiful! Wear it in good health!


 Thanks Sammi, kinda bummed that it needs to be sized but it is so heavy that it was banging the back of my hand and leaving a bruise. Hopefully I will be able to get it back this week.


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Just got back from my birthday brunch. Now I need to get ready for dinner. Today I wore my Morphing Booties with DVF turtleneck, Banana Republic suede skirt, Hermes belt and scarf, Fendi bag, leggings because it is pretty cold today and Balenciaga Khaki moto.


 
Happy Birthday, sweet *Meg*! resentsYou look fab as usual; LOVE your leather jackets!


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my trusty peacock patent Pigalles again:












More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Happy Birthday, sweet *Meg*! resentsYou look fab as usual; LOVE your leather jackets!


 


Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my trusty peacock patent Pigalles again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Thanks so much Elsie. I love, love, love your outfit and accessories as always. You are such an inspiration.


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Elsie. I love, love, love your outfit and accessories as always. You are such an inspiration.



Happy bday!!! Love the bracelet!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. It was a great birthday. I need to get the bracelet sized down it is too big on my wrist. The upside is that I believe I will be able to get a pair of earrings made out of the rest of the links. Until then here are a few pics. Next time you see it I will be wearing DVF & CL


 


megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi, kinda bummed that it needs to be sized but it is so heavy that it was banging the back of my hand and leaving a bruise. Hopefully I will be able to get it back this week.


 
This bracelet is gorgeous! Def, not your avg tennis-way to go DH! and lol @ it being so heavy, girl what I wouldn't give to have my hand bruised by the weight of a real diamond bracelet *wishin it*


----------



## nycmarilyn

Happy birthday, Meg!! Your bracelet is gorgeous and you look great!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much ladies. It was a great birthday. I need to get the bracelet sized down it is too big on my wrist. The upside is that I believe I will be able to get a pair of earrings made out of the rest of the links. Until then here are a few pics. Next time you see it I will be wearing DVF & CL


----------



## beagly911

glamourgirlnikk said:


> That dress is gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely and that coat is pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty and I love the pop of red.


Thank you so much!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. It was a great birthday. I need to get the bracelet sized down it is too big on my wrist. The upside is that I believe I will be able to get a pair of earrings made out of the rest of the links. Until then here are a few pics. Next time you see it I will be wearing DVF & CL


Happy Birthday my friend!  You looked lovely and your bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my trusty peacock patent Pigalles again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Great outfit!


----------



## dbeth

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my trusty peacock patent Pigalles again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Elsie--you always look fab!!!




megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. It was a great birthday. I need to get the bracelet sized down it is too big on my wrist. The upside is that I believe I will be able to get a pair of earrings made out of the rest of the links. Until then here are a few pics. Next time you see it I will be wearing DVF & CL



Happy Birthday Meg!! Love your bracelet.


----------



## dbeth

Out to dinner this past Sat. night. Wore my red lizard vp's for the first time!! Can not tell you how much I LOVE these!!!!!! One of my favorite pairs!

Paired with Marc Jacobs purple crystal Stam. Not sure why my skinny jeans look black in the pics.


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Out to dinner this past Sat. night. Wore my red lizard vp's for the first time!! Can not tell you how much I LOVE these!!!!!! One of my favorite pairs!
> 
> Paired with Marc Jacobs purple crystal Stam. Not sure why my skinny jeans look black in the pics.


Great look dbeth!  Love the VP's!!


----------



## chanel*liz

dbeth said:


> Out to dinner this past Sat. night. Wore my red lizard vp's for the first time!! Can not tell you how much I LOVE these!!!!!! One of my favorite pairs!
> 
> Paired with Marc Jacobs purple crystal Stam. Not sure why my skinny jeans look black in the pics.



wow you look stunning!!!


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> Happy bday!!! Love the bracelet!


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> This bracelet is gorgeous! Def, not your avg tennis-way to go DH! and lol @ it being so heavy, girl what I wouldn't give to have my hand bruised by the weight of a real diamond bracelet *wishin it*


 


nycmarilyn said:


> Happy birthday, Meg!! Your bracelet is gorgeous and you look great!


 


beagly911 said:


> Happy Birthday my friend! You looked lovely and your bracelet is gorgeous!


 


dbeth said:


> Elsie--you always look fab!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Meg!! Love your bracelet.


 


dbeth said:


> Out to dinner this past Sat. night. Wore my red lizard vp's for the first time!! Can not tell you how much I LOVE these!!!!!! One of my favorite pairs!
> 
> Paired with Marc Jacobs purple crystal Stam. Not sure why my skinny jeans look black in the pics.


 Ladies thank you so much. Beth you look fabulous. I love your outfit and your shoes are just gorgeous!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here are my Ron Rion in action!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here are my Ron Rion in action!



Soooo chic!


----------



## LexLV

dbeth said:


> Out to dinner this past Sat. night. Wore my red lizard vp's for the first time!! Can not tell you how much I LOVE these!!!!!! One of my favorite pairs!
> 
> Paired with Marc Jacobs purple crystal Stam. Not sure why my skinny jeans look black in the pics.


 
Love this! You look awesome


----------



## LexLV

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. It was a great birthday. I need to get the bracelet sized down it is too big on my wrist. The upside is that I believe I will be able to get a pair of earrings made out of the rest of the links. Until then here are a few pics. Next time you see it I will be wearing DVF & CL


 
Happy Birthday Meg! artyhat: Gorgeous bracelet


----------



## AEGIS

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Ron Rion in action!




this skirt is from asos too right?


----------



## Asia_Leone

AEGIS said:


> this skirt is from asos too right?



Yes


----------



## surlygirl

love that skirt, *Asia*!

get it, *dbeth*! super cute!

*Phi *- I love your outfit! another look that I will attempt to replicate with disastrous results!


----------



## sammix3

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Ron Rion in action!



You look stunning!


----------



## Asia_Leone

sammix3 said:


> You look stunning!



Thank you Sammi! And hello from the Bay Area too!


----------



## DariaD

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. It was a great birthday. I need to get the bracelet sized down it is too big on my wrist. The upside is that I believe I will be able to get a pair of earrings made out of the rest of the links. Until then here are a few pics. Next time you see it I will be wearing DVF & CL



Better late than never  Happy Birthday, Meg!
You are a true inspiration for me and I wanna look like you when I'll turn 50.
Hope you had a great day and the bracelet is absolutely amazing!


----------



## AEGIS

Asia_Leone said:


> Yes





i tried to find it earlier and couldn't find it.  i saw it on another blog


----------



## Asia_Leone

AEGIS said:


> i tried to find it earlier and couldn't find it.  i saw it on another blog



Yes, I wrote a little article on how it was stylishly worn by other bloggers and where to buy here. Check it out when you have time.


----------



## AEGIS

Asia_Leone said:


> Yes, I wrote a little article on how it was stylishly worn by other bloggers and where to buy here. Check it out when you have time.




  you're a good enabler but it's unavailable


----------



## samina

dbeth said:
			
		

> Out to dinner this past Sat. night. Wore my red lizard vp's for the first time!! Can not tell you how much I LOVE these!!!!!! One of my favorite pairs!
> 
> Paired with Marc Jacobs purple crystal Stam. Not sure why my skinny jeans look black in the pics.



Loving the red VPs fab!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my trusty peacock patent Pigalles again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



cuuute!



dbeth said:


> Out to dinner this past Sat. night. Wore my red lizard vp's for the first time!! Can not tell you how much I LOVE these!!!!!! One of my favorite pairs!
> 
> Paired with Marc Jacobs purple crystal Stam. Not sure why my skinny jeans look black in the pics.



gorgeous! Love the pop of color 



Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Ron Rion in action!



Stunning!


----------



## samina

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here are my Ron Rion in action!



Asia - you look amazing


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much ladies. It was a great birthday. I need to get the bracelet sized down it is too big on my wrist. The upside is that I believe I will be able to get a pair of earrings made out of the rest of the links. Until then here are a few pics. Next time you see it I will be wearing DVF & CL



Meg- happy birthday and wow love the huge present fab bracelet xx


----------



## fieryfashionist

glamourgirlnikk said:
			
		

> That dress is gorgeous on you!
> 
> What are you talking about, you look great!
> 
> You look lovely and that coat is pretty!
> 
> So pretty and I love the pop of red.



Thank you!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Great look dbeth!  Love the VP's!!


Thanks Beagly--me too! 



chanel*liz said:


> wow you look stunning!!!



Thank you Liz---where you been?! 



megt10 said:


> Ladies thank you so much. Beth you look fabulous. I love your outfit and your shoes are just gorgeous!



Thanks Meg---I love these so much. The red heel doesn't pop as much, but I don't care! Still one of my favorites.



LexLV said:


> Love this! You look awesome



Thank you Lex! 



surlygirl said:


> love that skirt, *Asia*!
> 
> get it, *dbeth*! super cute!
> 
> *Phi *- I love your outfit! another look that I will attempt to replicate with disastrous results!



Thanks phi dear! 



samina said:


> Loving the red VPs fab!!!!



Thanks Samina! I think they have a few more pairs left. On sale.


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Just got back from my birthday brunch. Now I need to get ready for dinner. Today I wore my Morphing Booties with DVF turtleneck, Banana Republic suede skirt, Hermes belt and scarf, Fendi bag, leggings because it is pretty cold today and Balenciaga Khaki moto.



Happy belated Birthday!    I love the outfit and holy crap, that is one sparkly, fabulous bracelet!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Wearing my trusty peacock patent Pigalles again:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Your outfits are always accessorized so uniquely!!   Lookin fab from head to toe!!


----------



## dbeth

dirtyaddiction said:


> cuuute!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous! Love the pop of color
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!



THanks Dirty! That's what I love about these red lizard vp's! Well, actually they are more of a coral red.


----------



## fieryfashionist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Out to dinner this past Sat. night. Wore my red lizard vp's for the first time!! Can not tell you how much I LOVE these!!!!!! One of my favorite pairs!
> 
> Paired with Marc Jacobs purple crystal Stam. Not sure why my skinny jeans look black in the pics.



Girl, you look HOT!!    Love the fun top with your bag and VPs!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Here are my Ron Rion in action!



What a fun, elegant outfit!   Love that skirt!   Everything is lovely!


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Better late than never  Happy Birthday, Meg!
> You are a true inspiration for me and I wanna look like you when I'll turn 50.
> Hope you had a great day and the bracelet is absolutely amazing!


Thanks Daria, that is so kind of you to say. Certainly beats my favorite waitress who once told me I was in such awesome shape and when she got OLD she wanted to look like me .



samina said:


> Meg- happy birthday and wow love the huge present fab bracelet xx


Thanks so much Samina. I left it at the jewelers and will indeed be able to have a very nice pair of earrings made since 8 links are being taken out. Won't get it back though until next week.



fieryfashionist said:


> Happy belated Birthday!   I love the outfit and holy crap, that is one sparkly, fabulous bracelet!!


 Thanks so much Fiery! Yeah, I have to say that the bracelet certainly eased the pain of turning 50, lol. I really was floored to be honest.


----------



## Asia_Leone

AEGIS said:


> you're a good enabler but it's unavailable


 Oh no!!! Hmmm, how about the dress??

http://us.asos.com/Aqua-Claudia-Str...N0cnVjdHVyZWQtUGVwbHVtLU1pbmktRHJlc3MvUHJvZC8.


----------



## Asia_Leone

fieryfashionist said:


> What a fun, elegant outfit!   Love that skirt!   Everything is lovely!



Thanks love!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Asia_Leone said:


> Oh no!!! Hmmm, how about the dress??
> 
> http://us.asos.com/Aqua-Claudia-Str...N0cnVjdHVyZWQtUGVwbHVtLU1pbmktRHJlc3MvUHJvZC8.



P.S. Were you the one who was looking for the white dress similar to this a while ago? Sorry, I can't recall, but if it was you, did you ever purchase it?? I am so lusting after it!


----------



## megt10

Today it was a beautiful day and I wore my Double Voie. The skirt is Mother, shirt is Classiques Entier, belt Hermes CDC, Bag Chloe & Rouge quilted Balenciaga Moto.


----------



## dbeth

fieryfashionist said:


> Girl, you look HOT!!    Love the fun top with your bag and VPs!!



Thank you fiery dear!   When I saw this top the other day, I had to have it. It matches both my red lizard VP and Ametheyste python HP. 



megt10 said:


> Today it was a beautiful day and I wore my Double Voie. The skirt is Mother, shirt is Classiques Entier, belt Hermes CDC, Bag Chloe & Rouge quilted Balenciaga Moto.



Love it Meg------you really are into your accessories!!! All your belts and scarves are gorgeous.  And yeah, beautiful day out today. I didn't think it was going to be so warm------as I was pushing the Target cart with my two girls in it and sweating my *ss off in my Juicy terry set.


----------



## Asia_Leone

AEGIS said:


> you're a good enabler but it's unavailable



And here is the dress version of the skirt: 

http://us.asos.com/Aqua-Bruni-Origa...S1PcmlnYW1pLUJhbmRlYXUtTWluaS1EcmVzcy9Qcm9kLw..


----------



## AEGIS

Asia_Leone said:


> And here is the dress version of the skirt:
> 
> http://us.asos.com/Aqua-Bruni-Origa...S1PcmlnYW1pLUJhbmRlYXUtTWluaS1EcmVzcy9Qcm9kLw..





cute! but i wanted the versatility of the skirt...i was hoping to pair them with my bright BA


----------



## beagly911

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Ron Rion in action!


So chic!!  Beautiful!



megt10 said:


> Today it was a beautiful day and I wore my Double Voie. The skirt is Mother, shirt is Classiques Entier, belt Hermes CDC, Bag Chloe & Rouge quilted Balenciaga Moto.


 Great look meg, I really like the shirt!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Thank you fiery dear!  When I saw this top the other day, I had to have it. It matches both my red lizard VP and Ametheyste python HP.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it Meg------you really are into your accessories!!! All your belts and scarves are gorgeous. And yeah, beautiful day out today. I didn't think it was going to be so warm------as I was pushing the Target cart with my two girls in it and sweating my *ss off in my Juicy terry set.


 Lol, yeah I checked the weather forecast before getting dressed today. It was hard to believe after yesterday.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> cute! but i wanted the versatility of the skirt...i was hoping to pair them with my bright BA


 Aegis, love these shoes.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> So chic!! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Great look meg, I really like the shirt!


 Thanks Beagly. I have had great luck with this brand. I like that they usually have some unique detail.


----------



## r6girl2005

Fabulous outfit dbeth and I have no words for that stam other than I love MJ!



dbeth said:


> Out to dinner this past Sat. night. Wore my red lizard vp's for the first time!! Can not tell you how much I LOVE these!!!!!! One of my favorite pairs!
> 
> Paired with Marc Jacobs purple crystal Stam. Not sure why my skinny jeans look black in the pics.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Aegis, love these shoes.





thanks Meg!


----------



## chelle0216

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Patent décolleté



Gorgeous!


----------



## chelle0216

phiphi said:
			
		

> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons



I'm going to have to steal this look. You look amazing. I love everything about this pic.


----------



## chelle0216

mmmoussighi said:
			
		

> Mom's birthday dinner party, with DH
> 
> Mago 140



Wow! Stunning! Mago 140 will be on my next wish list..


----------



## Asia_Leone

AEGIS said:


> cute! but i wanted the versatility of the skirt...i was hoping to pair them with my bright BA



Now that's some killer heels and I want them!!! lol Sowwie about the skirt


----------



## AEGIS

Asia_Leone said:


> Now that's some killer heels and I want them!!! lol Sowwie about the skirt





a size 4 just popped up. im going to cross my fingers a size 6 or 8 does soon! 

the shoes are the Fontanne.  they're available at Saks and NM i think


----------



## fieryfashionist

dbeth said:


> Thank you fiery dear!   When I saw this top the other day, I had to have it. It matches both my red lizard VP and Ametheyste python HP.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it Meg------you really are into your accessories!!! All your belts and scarves are gorgeous.  And yeah, beautiful day out today. I didn't think it was going to be so warm------as I was pushing the Target cart with my two girls in it and sweating my *ss off in my Juicy terry set.



You're welcome!!   I can't blame you ... looks awesome with the VPs and even better that it goes with your HPs, too!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:


> Thanks Daria, that is so kind of you to say. Certainly beats my favorite waitress who once told me I was in such awesome shape and when she got OLD she wanted to look like me .
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Samina. I left it at the jewelers and will indeed be able to have a very nice pair of earrings made since 8 links are being taken out. Won't get it back though until next week.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Fiery! Yeah, I have to say that the bracelet certainly eased the pain of turning 50, lol. I really was floored to be honest.



You're welcome!!   Haha, that bracelet would make me happy for a verrrry long time... what a sweet DH you have!   Besides, you don't look your age at all (not that 50 is "old" by any means)!   If 40 is the new 20, you're 30!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Ron Rion in action!



you look so pretty! I love this outfit-great photography too!


----------



## pixiesparkle

mmmoussighi: love your outfit. We're shoe twins 
Asia_Leone: your outfit is fab!! I love the pop of purple and your matching accessories =)
Elsie87: so chic!
dbeth: your red lizzard VP is gorg!! I think I'm gonna need a pair..
megt10: happy belated birthday!! love the outfit


----------



## Flip88

dbeth said:
			
		

> Out to dinner this past Sat. night. Wore my red lizard vp's for the first time!! Can not tell you how much I LOVE these!!!!!! One of my favorite pairs!
> 
> Paired with Marc Jacobs purple crystal Stam. Not sure why my skinny jeans look black in the pics.



Those vp's are seriously beautiful. Lizard is such a nice leather.


----------



## megt10

pixiesparkle said:


> mmmoussighi: love your outfit. We're shoe twins
> Asia_Leone: your outfit is fab!! I love the pop of purple and your matching accessories =)
> Elsie87: so chic!
> dbeth: your red lizzard VP is gorg!! I think I'm gonna need a pair..
> megt10: happy belated birthday!! love the outfit


 Thanks so much Pixiesparkle.


fieryfashionist said:


> You're welcome!!  Haha, that bracelet would make me happy for a verrrry long time... what a sweet DH you have!  Besides, you don't look your age at all (not that 50 is "old" by any means)!  If 40 is the new 20, you're 30!


 Lol, Fiery. Yes, I am blessed with a wonderful DH, good friends, health and a massive shoe collection . I actually don't really mind the age thing because I don't feel old and you are right most people think I am about 10 years younger than I am.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for the nice comments! 


*Nude Proratas today:*





















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## chelle0216

Ohh..Love the nude Proratas! You have such an amazing style.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments!
> 
> 
> *Nude Proratas today:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Gorgeous Elsie! I love the nude Proratas, they are a staple of my wardrobe and they look fantastic on you.


----------



## dbeth

r6girl2005 said:


> Fabulous outfit dbeth and I have no words for that stam other than I love MJ!



Thanks doll! I need to use this purple stam more,  so trying to make an effort. The pics just don't do it justice---its amazing in person! My MJ bag buying is on a halt for right now----buying to many shoes.


----------



## dbeth

pixiesparkle said:


> mmmoussighi: love your outfit. We're shoe twins
> Asia_Leone: your outfit is fab!! I love the pop of purple and your matching accessories =)
> Elsie87: so chic!
> dbeth: your red lizzard VP is gorg!! I think I'm gonna need a pair..
> megt10: happy belated birthday!! love the outfit



Thanks pixie!   Get them!! They are just gorgeous-----the pics are pretty true to color. A reddish coral.



Flip88 said:


> Those vp's are seriously beautiful. Lizard is such a nice leather.



Thanks Flip!!! Yeah, lizard is one of my favorite exotics!!


----------



## jamidee

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Yes



I love the skirt! And I love asos... Definitely going purchase


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> this skirt is from asos too right?



Going purchase the skirt  ?


----------



## jamidee

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Yes, I wrote a little article on how it was stylishly worn by other bloggers and where to buy here. Check it out when you have time.



 unavailable!


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:
			
		

> Today it was a beautiful day and I wore my Double Voie. The skirt is Mother, shirt is Classiques Entier, belt Hermes CDC, Bag Chloe & Rouge quilted Balenciaga Moto.



You look great! And I'm jealous of the beautiful weather... It's ugly over here. So much so that I'm sporting vs sweats and tennis kicks


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> a size 4 just popped up. im going to cross my fingers a size 6 or 8 does soon!
> 
> the shoes are the Fontanne.  they're available at Saks and NM i think



A 4?!?! *runs to buy it* ! Unless I'm too late... I've been slacking with my tpf stalking lately


----------



## jamidee

Asia_Leone said:


> And here is the dress version of the skirt:
> 
> http://us.asos.com/Aqua-Bruni-Origa...S1PcmlnYW1pLUJhbmRlYXUtTWluaS1EcmVzcy9Qcm9kLw..



I don't know how I feel about the dress.. it sort of looks like her torso has an alien growth... that or u just wear it much better.


----------



## skislope15

jamidee said:


> Going purchase the skirt  ?


 

i just got a 20% off code 10 minutes ago, pm me if you want it


----------



## jamidee

Such a bummer that the skirt is out of stock.. I'm loving that mandarin red color it comes it.. would give ma great excuse to purchase the mandarin red suede biancas.


----------



## mmmoussighi

pixiesparkle said:


> mmmoussighi: love your outfit. We're shoe twins
> Asia_Leone: your outfit is fab!! I love the pop of purple and your matching accessories =)
> Elsie87: so chic!
> dbeth: your red lizzard VP is gorg!! I think I'm gonna need a pair..
> megt10: happy belated birthday!! love the outfit


 
Yay for shoe twins!  I LOVE my Mago!



chelle0216 said:


> Wow! Stunning! Mago 140 will be on my next wish list..


 
Chelle!  I hope you find them!  I got so lucky, I found blue and black BOTH almost a whole year after the release!  

PS, love your avatar!


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> i just got a 20% off code 10 minutes ago, pm me if you want it





 now i really really want that freaking skirt


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> now i really really want that freaking skirt



the code was only for select merchandise, but I'm with you on that one.

http://us.asos.com/countryid/2/Wome...135&siteID=OOTtr9mlaCk-NW3HmjqS8wkNsF5blHSoRg


----------



## Asia_Leone

jamidee said:


> I don't know how I feel about the dress.. it sort of looks like her torso has an alien growth... that or u just wear it much better.



Now that you mentioned it, I see some kind of weird growth alient thingy too. LOL


----------



## mmmoussighi

Here I am again, friends, in my blue Mago 140.  I love the heck out of this shoe.  This time I'm wearing it to work, so I've brought my camel patent decolette 100s as backup in case my feet/legs give out midday.

Also, notice the royal blue cardigan from Zara.  It's kind of a joke with my friends and family now.  Anytime we're out shopping, they know that if I catch a glimpse of royal blue out of even the corner of my eye, I have to stop and examine it's Mago worthiness. LOL

Dress is Calvin Klein, pearls Mikimoto.


----------



## jamidee

I found an outfit for the ns fuxia... I paired it with a plum shift dress and it brought out the purple tones in the shoes... They are a lot mre versatile than I expected


----------



## jamidee

mmmoussighi said:
			
		

> Here I am again, friends, in my blue Mago 140.  I love the heck out of this shoe.  This time I'm wearing it to work, so I've brought my camel patent decolette 100s as backup in case my feet/legs give out midday.
> 
> Also, notice the royal blue cardigan from Zara.  It's kind of a joke with my friends and family now.  Anytime we're out shopping, they know that if I catch a glimpse of royal blue out of even the corner of my eye, I have to stop and examine it's Mago worthiness. LOL
> 
> Dress is Calvin Klein, pearls Mikimoto.



I would too! I do that with my indigo Maggie's... If it's purple or blue .. It's getting bought to go with the maggies


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I found an outfit for the ns fuxia... I paired it with a plum shift dress and it brought out the purple tones in the shoes... They are a lot mre versatile than I expected




long version

http://us.asos.com/Aqua-Pam-Bow-Fro...93LUZyb250LVRhaWxvcmVkLU1heGktU2tpcnQvUHJvZC8.


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

First time posting in this thread - it's so inspiring, everyone looks fabulous! 

Here's my pastel contribution, taking full advantage of today's sunny weather in my watersnake rosella flats. 

Top is H&M and jeans are Victoria Beckham.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> long version
> 
> http://us.asos.com/Aqua-Pam-Bow-Fro...93LUZyb250LVRhaWxvcmVkLU1heGktU2tpcnQvUHJvZC8.



Did you order the skirt as well?


----------



## jamidee

Asia_Leone said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I see some kind of weird growth alient thingy too. LOL



All they had left was the orangey (mandarin red) color. I really want to try my hand at color blocking this baby. But, my mind immediately just goes to black. Want to help with my fashion-block and give me a suggestion for a color I could try ?


----------



## Jönathan

mmmoussighi said:


> Here I am again, friends, in my blue Mago 140.  I love the heck out of this shoe.  This time I'm wearing it to work, so I've brought my camel patent decolette 100s as backup in case my feet/legs give out midday.
> 
> Also, notice the royal blue cardigan from Zara.  It's kind of a joke with my friends and family now.  Anytime we're out shopping, they know that if I catch a glimpse of royal blue out of even the corner of my eye, I have to stop and examine it's Mago worthiness. LOL
> 
> Dress is Calvin Klein, pearls Mikimoto.



Lovely outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

Adeline_Ivy said:


> First time posting in this thread - it's so inspiring, everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Here's my pastel contribution, taking full advantage of today's sunny weather in my watersnake rosella flats.
> 
> Top is H&M and jeans are Victoria Beckham.



Super cute!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Did you order the skirt as well?



Nope. My size hadn't popped up 
I want it in purple so that I can wear my neon green tank and yellow channel and Brian Atwood's.


----------



## samina

Karen Millen colour block dress with mandarin red Piou Piou - I posted this dress a while ago and went for the Piou Piou as the Sexy 100 were only available on the us ecomm site n not in the uk..
 to everyone who posted to my previous message on what to match to the dress


----------



## mmmoussighi

Jönathan;21130223 said:
			
		

> Lovely outfit!


 

Thanks, Jönathan!!!


----------



## megt10

mmmoussighi said:


> Here I am again, friends, in my blue Mago 140. I love the heck out of this shoe. This time I'm wearing it to work, so I've brought my camel patent decolette 100s as backup in case my feet/legs give out midday.
> 
> Also, notice the royal blue cardigan from Zara. It's kind of a joke with my friends and family now. Anytime we're out shopping, they know that if I catch a glimpse of royal blue out of even the corner of my eye, I have to stop and examine it's Mago worthiness. LOL
> 
> Dress is Calvin Klein, pearls Mikimoto.


 Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Karen Millen colour block dress with mandarin red Piou Piou - I posted this dress a while ago and went for the Piou Piou as the Sexy 100 were only available on the us ecomm site n not in the uk..
> to everyone who posted to my previous message on what to match to the dress
> 
> View attachment 1613215
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613217


 Love the dress it is gorgeous. So into the whole color block thing and it looks so good on you. The shoes are perfect with it.


----------



## phiphi

justpeachy4397 said:


> Patent décolleté



stunning!



hunniesochic said:


> you look great!!!



thank you hunnie!



megt10 said:


> Just got back from my birthday brunch. Now I need to get ready for dinner. Today I wore my Morphing Booties with DVF turtleneck, Banana Republic suede skirt, Hermes belt and scarf, Fendi bag, leggings because it is pretty cold today and Balenciaga Khaki moto.



happy belated birthday meg! what a beautiful bracelet!!



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my trusty peacock patent Pigalles again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



you are always so effortlessly chic!



dbeth said:


> Out to dinner this past Sat. night. Wore my red lizard vp's for the first time!! Can not tell you how much I LOVE these!!!!!! One of my favorite pairs!
> 
> Paired with Marc Jacobs purple crystal Stam. Not sure why my skinny jeans look black in the pics.



HAWT! very very pretty!



Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Ron Rion in action!



love this!



surlygirl said:


> love that skirt, *Asia*!
> 
> get it, *dbeth*! super cute!
> 
> *Phi *- I love your outfit! another look that I will attempt to replicate with disastrous results!



oh K!! lol. you're so sweet but i know you are gorgeous, so i would like to see an outfit pic please! 



chelle0216 said:


> I'm going to have to steal this look. You look amazing. I love everything about this pic.



thank you so much chelle!!



mmmoussighi said:


> Here I am again, friends, in my blue Mago 140.  I love the heck out of this shoe.  This time I'm wearing it to work, so I've brought my camel patent decolette 100s as backup in case my feet/legs give out midday.
> 
> Also, notice the royal blue cardigan from Zara.  It's kind of a joke with my friends and family now.  Anytime we're out shopping, they know that if I catch a glimpse of royal blue out of even the corner of my eye, I have to stop and examine it's Mago worthiness. LOL
> 
> Dress is Calvin Klein, pearls Mikimoto.



absolutely amazing!! love your outfit!



Adeline_Ivy said:


> First time posting in this thread - it's so inspiring, everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Here's my pastel contribution, taking full advantage of today's sunny weather in my watersnake rosella flats.
> 
> Top is H&M and jeans are Victoria Beckham.



adorable!!!


----------



## phiphi

samina said:


> Karen Millen colour block dress with mandarin red Piou Piou - I posted this dress a while ago and went for the Piou Piou as the Sexy 100 were only available on the us ecomm site n not in the uk..
> to everyone who posted to my previous message on what to match to the dress
> 
> View attachment 1613215
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613217



love the piou piou on you!


----------



## mmmoussighi

phiphi said:


> absolutely amazing!! love your outfit!


 
Thanks, phiphi!!!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit!


 
Thank you, meg!  I can only aspire to be as chic as you are!


----------



## chelle0216

mmmoussighi said:
			
		

> Here I am again, friends, in my blue Mago 140.  I love the heck out of this shoe.  This time I'm wearing it to work, so I've brought my camel patent decolette 100s as backup in case my feet/legs give out midday.
> 
> Also, notice the royal blue cardigan from Zara.  It's kind of a joke with my friends and family now.  Anytime we're out shopping, they know that if I catch a glimpse of royal blue out of even the corner of my eye, I have to stop and examine it's Mago worthiness. LOL
> 
> Dress is Calvin Klein, pearls Mikimoto.



Stunning! I so want this!


----------



## chelle0216

Oh you're so lucky! I never get lucky when I'm looking for my size!


----------



## chelle0216

Adeline_Ivy said:
			
		

> First time posting in this thread - it's so inspiring, everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Here's my pastel contribution, taking full advantage of today's sunny weather in my watersnake rosella flats.
> 
> Top is H&M and jeans are Victoria Beckham.



Very nice! It goes well with whole outfit too esp the VB jeans


----------



## Emma4790

jamidee said:


> All they had left was the orangey (mandarin red) color. I really want to try my hand at color blocking this baby. But, my mind immediately just goes to black. Want to help with my fashion-block and give me a suggestion for a color I could try ?




Check this out J - - http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2012/02/orange-pop.html
I love this colour with the stripes. So unexpected. Did you get the long or short version. I believe this blogger has the shorter version in the purple. Its amazing. I cant wait to see what you do with it.

I like the idea of pairing the orange either with pink (if your brave enough for an orange/pink combo -im not!  with with purple!! But beige during the day or black at night if you arent brave)


----------



## Emma4790

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Ron Rion in action!



I love that last photo of you on the wall!! VOGUE much?!?!
I'm so angry I didnt buy that skirt when I had the chance


----------



## chelle0216

Adeline_Ivy said:
			
		

> First time posting in this thread - it's so inspiring, everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Here's my pastel contribution, taking full advantage of today's sunny weather in my watersnake rosella flats.
> 
> Top is H&M and jeans are Victoria Beckham.



Adeline may I ask where you got the VB jeans? I think I want one too..  thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

Emma4790 said:


> Check this out J - - http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2012/02/orange-pop.html
> I love this colour with the stripes. So unexpected. Did you get the long or short version. I believe this blogger has the shorter version in the purple. Its amazing. I cant wait to see what you do with it.
> 
> I like the idea of pairing the orange either with pink (if your brave enough for an orange/pink combo -im not!  with with purple!! But beige during the day or black at night if you arent brave)




Blair has the short version in purple too...it's an amazing skirt


----------



## chelle0216

samina said:
			
		

> Karen Millen colour block dress with mandarin red Piou Piou - I posted this dress a while ago and went for the Piou Piou as the Sexy 100 were only available on the us ecomm site n not in the uk..
> to everyone who posted to my previous message on what to match to the dress



Ohh! You look lovely!


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:
			
		

> I love that last photo of you on the wall!! VOGUE much?!?!
> I'm so angry I didnt buy that skirt when I had the chance



It's bak!! But in orange!


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:
			
		

> Check this out J - - http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2012/02/orange-pop.html
> I love this colour with the stripes. So unexpected. Did you get the long or short version. I believe this blogger has the shorter version in the purple. Its amazing. I cant wait to see what you do with it.
> 
> I like the idea of pairing the orange either with pink (if your brave enough for an orange/pink combo -im not!  with with purple!! But beige during the day or black at night if you arent brave)



It's the short version but man oh man I love what the blogger did with the long!! I don't know if I'm brave enough for pink... I'm thinking purple would be pretty... But then what shoes?!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you hunnie!
> 
> 
> 
> happy belated birthday meg! what a beautiful bracelet!!
> 
> 
> 
> you are always so effortlessly chic!
> 
> 
> 
> HAWT! very very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> love this!
> 
> 
> 
> oh K!! lol. you're so sweet but i know you are gorgeous, so i would like to see an outfit pic please!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much chelle!!
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely amazing!! love your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!!!


 Thanks Phiphi. I had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Today it was a beautiful day and I wore my Double Voie. The skirt is Mother, shirt is Classiques Entier, belt Hermes CDC, Bag Chloe & Rouge quilted Balenciaga Moto.





megt10 said:


> Just got back from my birthday brunch. Now I need to get ready for dinner. Today I wore my Morphing Booties with DVF turtleneck, Banana Republic suede skirt, Hermes belt and scarf, Fendi bag, leggings because it is pretty cold today and Balenciaga Khaki moto.





megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theater with friends for an early birthday celebration. I wore my Eugenie Velvet Strass. The sweater dress is DVF (it is always freezing in there) leggings wolford ribbed wool leggings, bag is BV just got it from Rue La La, jacket is Balenciaga moto with Jimmy Choo scarf.



I adore EVERY one of these looks.  You are so very nicely put together, *meg*.  You inspire me every day. 



phiphi said:


> it has been so long - everyone looks fabulous!!!
> 
> in j crew and tortoise patent ron rons



MY GAWD!!!!! You look like a million bucks.  So, so, so very perfect.


----------



## cts900

Just a cheap little dress for work today....but my chocolate Ron Rons made me feel special....


----------



## Jönathan

So pretty! 


Where have you been hiding? 



cts900 said:


> Just a cheap little dress for work today....but my chocolate Ron Rons made me feel special....


----------



## LouboutinHottie

omgzz I am sooo late with this thread! You all look absolutely FABULOUS!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

cts900 said:


> Just a cheap little dress for work today....but my chocolate Ron Rons made me feel special....



you look great!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Adeline_Ivy said:


> First time posting in this thread - it's so inspiring, everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Here's my pastel contribution, taking full advantage of today's sunny weather in my watersnake rosella flats.
> 
> Top is H&M and jeans are Victoria Beckham.



fabulous!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> It's the short version but man oh man I love what the blogger did with the long!! I don't know if I'm brave enough for pink... I'm thinking purple would be pretty... But then what shoes?!





why not your new new simples?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

LouboutinHottie said:
			
		

> fabulous!



Girl where ya been? Lovin the chocolate tresses!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Emma4790 said:
			
		

> Check this out J - - http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/2012/02/orange-pop.html
> I love this colour with the stripes. So unexpected. Did you get the long or short version. I believe this blogger has the shorter version in the purple. Its amazing. I cant wait to see what you do with it.
> 
> I like the idea of pairing the orange either with pink (if your brave enough for an orange/pink combo -im not!  with with purple!! But beige during the day or black at night if you arent brave)



Omg that blogger is fab!


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> Just a cheap little dress for work today....but my chocolate Ron Rons made me feel special....


 
Love it! 




			
				Jönathan;21136031 said:
			
		

> So pretty!
> 
> 
> *Where have you been hiding?*


 
I was wondering the same thing yesterday, hope everything is ok with you cts!

P.S Jonathan, did you get new shooz hun??


----------



## chanel*liz

mmmoussighi said:
			
		

> Here I am again, friends, in my blue Mago 140.  I love the heck out of this shoe.  This time I'm wearing it to work, so I've brought my camel patent decolette 100s as backup in case my feet/legs give out midday.
> 
> Also, notice the royal blue cardigan from Zara.  It's kind of a joke with my friends and family now.  Anytime we're out shopping, they know that if I catch a glimpse of royal blue out of even the corner of my eye, I have to stop and examine it's Mago worthiness. LOL
> 
> Dress is Calvin Klein, pearls Mikimoto.



Very pretty!!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I adore EVERY one of these looks. You are so very nicely put together, *meg*. You inspire me every day.
> 
> 
> 
> MY GAWD!!!!! You look like a million bucks. So, so, so very perfect.


 Aw thanks so much CTS! Glad to see you back here.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Just a cheap little dress for work today....but my chocolate Ron Rons made me feel special....


 Adorable as always CTS.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Adeline_Ivy said:


> First time posting in this thread - it's so inspiring, everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Here's my pastel contribution, taking full advantage of today's sunny weather in my watersnake rosella flats.
> 
> Top is H&M and jeans are Victoria Beckham.



nice look!

Shoe twins


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Asia_Leone said:


> Here are my Ron Rion in action!



your skirt is a love!


----------



## mmmoussighi

chelle0216 said:


> Stunning! I so want this!


 

Thanks, Chelle!  This is a 35, but my black ones are 34.5.  I think the 34.5 fit better.  Haven't decided yet.


----------



## mmmoussighi

cts900 said:


> Just a cheap little dress for work today....but my chocolate Ron Rons made me feel special....


 

You look fantastic, in anything you wear, cheap or not!

PS, side note.  I did a double take when I noticed the mole on your chest.  I have the exact one, in the exact spot.  Same size and everything. LOL


----------



## mmmoussighi

chanel*liz said:


> Very pretty!!


 
Thanks!!!  You're so sweet!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> why not your new new simples?



 with orange!?!? I can't picture it in my head...maybe  I was thinking of pairing purple or an aqua color with it... or black if I get scared.  I'm just nervous about looking like a giant skittle.

I bought the purple dress too. Dresses are just so much easier for me. That will be paired with the no.299, ns, and maggies


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> with orange!?!? I can't picture it in my head...maybe  I was thinking of pairing purple or an aqua color with it... or black if I get scared.  I'm just nervous about looking like a giant skittle.
> 
> I bought the purple dress too. Dresses are just so much easier for me. That will be paired with the no.299, ns, and maggies




no with the purple dress/skirt

i was going to get the skirt but my friend told me she wasn't 100% sure on it, and then told me i shouldn't wear a bandage skirt.  i wanted the skirt for Fashion Law Week at school.  she convinced me that no one will have my dvf bolo skirt


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> no with the purple dress/skirt
> 
> i was going to get the skirt but my friend told me she wasn't 100% sure on it, and then told me i shouldn't wear a bandage skirt.  i wanted the skirt for Fashion Law Week at school.  she convinced me that no one will have my dvf bolo skirt



hahaha!! Good thing cause my eyes went all :weird: when I thought of it. You know what I just thought... orange and navy... that's a beautiful combo (and it's not so bright that I'll feel like a skittle). or even some cobalt... I love me some cobalt. http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/ check out 2/18/12 post and tell me what you think? w/ maybe...some NUDE ASTEROIDS!??!?!?! 

Ohh that's a beautiful skirt! I have a bcbg dress that resembles it a lot. I really have a hard time with skirts. I have this great high waisted (below the knee) teal skirt that I wear with this black blouse and ...wait for it... TEAL POLKA DOTS!!! anything with a little whimsical touch gets my engines revved. But, I don't ever wear it because I feel like my quads are too thick. anyhoo. I'm sure you'll look great for fashion law week.post your outfit when you wear it.


----------



## cts900

mmmoussighi said:


> You look fantastic, in anything you wear, cheap or not!
> 
> PS, side note. I did a double take when I noticed the mole on your chest. I have the exact one, in the exact spot. Same size and everything. LOL


 
Thank you, sweetie.  I always admire your style so that means a lot.  Crazy about the mole!  It is my little girl's security blanket--she has always loved it.  I used to hate it because it was so prominent but now it is one of my favorite parts of my body. 



megt10 said:


> Adorable as always CTS.


 
Thank you, lovely meg.  I am happy to be back.  I have a whole lot of catching up to do this weekend!



bling*lover said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing yesterday, hope everything is ok with you cts!
> 
> P.S Jonathan, did you get new shooz hun??


 
Thanks so much, honey.  I had 180 10-page essays turned in and have been grading like a mad woman for the last 3 weeks but I am BACK!



LouboutinHottie said:


> you look great!


 
Thank you, dear. 




			
				Jönathan;21136031 said:
			
		

> So pretty!
> 
> 
> Where have you been hiding?


 
You are so sweet.  Just working, meh.  But I am back...and have I missed a new purchase lovebug?????


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Just a cheap little dress for work today....but my chocolate Ron Rons made me feel special....



Always love your outfits  Lookin' good!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> no with the purple dress/skirt
> 
> i was going to get the skirt but my friend told me she wasn't 100% sure on it, and then told me i shouldn't wear a bandage skirt.  i wanted the skirt for Fashion Law Week at school.  she convinced me that no one will have my dvf bolo skirt



I need aka want high waisted pink trousers...seen them anywhere?


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> Today it was a beautiful day and I wore my Double Voie. The skirt is Mother, shirt is Classiques Entier, belt Hermes CDC, Bag Chloe & Rouge quilted Balenciaga Moto.


 
loooooove the cdc belt! & of course you look amazing


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I need aka want high waisted pink trousers...seen them anywhere?



zara.


----------



## jamidee

Ok I need help. This is my first attempt at color blocking.I went through my closet and tried with whatever I had... Which isn't much cause I'm a dress kind of girl. Here goes:  I'm not yet brave enough to do another solid so I paired my brand new never worn because I'm not brave cobalt skinnies with a Zara bustier from 3-4 years ago. And a white blazer and vintage yellow belt with the indigo Maggie's. It's about 2 hours til I step in public... Still got to do the hair and makeup. So any opinions or changes or "ohgod no... Girl, change" feel free! So I don't look like a walking skittle!


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:
			
		

> Ok I need help. This is my first attempt at color blocking.I went through my closet and tried with whatever I had... Which isn't much cause I'm a dress kind of girl. Here goes:  I'm not yet brave enough to do another solid so I paired my brand new never worn because I'm not brave cobalt skinnies with a Zara bustier from 3-4 years ago. And a white blazer and vintage yellow belt with the indigo Maggie's. It's about 2 hours til I step in public... Still got to do the hair and makeup. So any opinions or changes or "ohgod no... Girl, change" feel free! So I don't look like a walking skittle!



The jeans look navy in most the pics but they are bright blue- royal blue.


----------



## soleilbrun

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1614951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1614950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1614949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1614948
> 
> 
> Ok I need help. This is my first attempt at color blocking.I went through my closet and tried with whatever I had... Which isn't much cause I'm a dress kind of girl. Here goes: I'm not yet brave enough to do another solid so I paired my brand new never worn because I'm not brave cobalt skinnies with a Zara bustier from 3-4 years ago. And a white blazer and vintage yellow belt with the indigo Maggie's. It's about 2 hours til I step in public... Still got to do the hair and makeup. So any opinions or changes or "ohgod no... Girl, change" feel free! So I don't look like a walking skittle!


 
I wouldn't think skittle when I saw you but I might like to see the look without the belt, just to compare.  I think this is good for a first time colorblock look. Congats!


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> The jeans look navy in most the pics but they are bright blue- royal blue.



I love the jeans with the maggies, do u have anything in the purple? I'm liking the bright top but not sure if it goes with the maggies


----------



## jamidee

samina said:
			
		

> I love the jeans with the maggies, do u have anything in the purple? I'm liking the bright top but not sure if it goes with the maggies



Yea I have a solid purple but thought maybe it was too much?


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> Yea I have a solid purple but thought maybe it was too much?



Take pics so we see? The bright top has purple in which goes with the maggies.. If u think the solid purple is too much try it nxt time with the maggies and we know ul def will be taking those babies out again!


----------



## jamidee

Ok changed my mind... It just wasn't working for me.. So went with trusty gray... And anthra maggies


----------



## chelle0216

mmmoussighi said:
			
		

> Thanks, Chelle!  This is a 35, but my black ones are 34.5.  I think the 34.5 fit better.  Haven't decided yet.



Oh we are the same size! It's sold out I think I can't seem to find anywhere the carries this..  let me know if u do find one pls! This blue mago is on my wish list..


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

jamidee said:
			
		

> Ok changed my mind... It just wasn't working for me.. So went with trusty gray... And anthra maggies



Oh but that other outfit was so cute! I thought the  jacket really elongated you and the belt put a definition to your waist. It made you look really tall and slim. I liked the bustier top, but if color blocking was your aim, I'd go with a solid color. Still a cute outfit nonetheless. Maybe next time? ;0)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chelle0216

jamidee said:
			
		

> Ok I need help. This is my first attempt at color blocking.I went through my closet and tried with whatever I had... Which isn't much cause I'm a dress kind of girl. Here goes:  I'm not yet brave enough to do another solid so I paired my brand new never worn because I'm not brave cobalt skinnies with a Zara bustier from 3-4 years ago. And a white blazer and vintage yellow belt with the indigo Maggie's. It's about 2 hours til I step in public... Still got to do the hair and makeup. So any opinions or changes or "ohgod no... Girl, change" feel free! So I don't look like a walking skittle!



Hi Jamidee! I wouldn't change a thing except maybe the belt.. I think either without the belt or a diff color belt might work.. But you look stunning! The bustier with jeans and the blazer is great overall! Love the stripes cardigan as well!


----------



## soleilbrun

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1615108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615109
> 
> 
> Ok changed my mind... It just wasn't working for me.. So went with trusty gray... And anthra maggies


 
The colorblocking was good.  I'm happy you stuck with the bright pants at least.  Does your naked friend know she is all over the internet?


----------



## jamidee

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> The colorblocking was good.  I'm happy you stuck with the bright pants at least.  Does your naked friend know she is all over the internet?



Oh my god! Mods please delete!!!! That's horrible. I'm horrible.. I had no idea.


----------



## jamidee

chelle0216 said:
			
		

> Hi Jamidee! I wouldn't change a thing except maybe the belt.. I think either without the belt or a diff color belt might work.. But you look stunning! The bustier with jeans and the blazer is great overall! Love the stripes cardigan as well!



Awe thanks... Maybe a blue belt ?? Maybe I should have kept it. I just got nervous.


----------



## PeepToe

jamidee said:
			
		

> Oh my god! Mods please delete!!!! That's horrible. I'm horrible.. I had no idea.



Lol!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1614951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1614950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1614949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1614948
> 
> 
> Ok I need help. This is my first attempt at color blocking.I went through my closet and tried with whatever I had... Which isn't much cause I'm a dress kind of girl. Here goes:  I'm not yet brave enough to do another solid so I paired my brand new never worn because I'm not brave cobalt skinnies with a Zara bustier from 3-4 years ago. And a white blazer and vintage yellow belt with the indigo Maggie's. It's about 2 hours til I step in public... Still got to do the hair and makeup. So any opinions or changes or "ohgod no... Girl, change" feel free! So I don't look like a walking skittle!



I prefer this look


----------



## jamidee

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> I prefer this look



Well damn... Next time!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Emma4790 said:


> I love that last photo of you on the wall!! VOGUE much?!?!
> I'm so angry I didnt buy that skirt when I had the chance



Thank you hon, I can't believe it's sold out, I wanted the other colors too!


----------



## Asia_Leone

jamidee said:


> All they had left was the orangey (mandarin red) color. I really want to try my hand at color blocking this baby. But, my mind immediately just goes to black. Want to help with my fashion-block and give me a suggestion for a color I could try ?



Did you get the orange skirt? It was also sold out when I tried....Regarding color-block suggestions, can you give me a color you want to wear first?


----------



## regeens

Oh wow! When did TPF become Playboy? Must've missed the change! Lol. Poor lady. 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1615108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615111
> 
> 
> Ok changed my mind... It just wasn't working for me.. So went with trusty gray... And anthra maggies


----------



## jamidee

regeens said:
			
		

> Oh wow! When did TPF become Playboy? Must've missed the change! Lol. Poor lady.



Why havent mods deleted?!?


----------



## jamidee

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> Did you get the orange skirt? It was also sold out when I tried....Regarding color-block suggestions, can you give me a color you want to wear first?



Yes I bought it. I snatched it really quick. Ummm navy? I'm not sure... I was thinking navy or purple


----------



## PeepToe

jamidee said:
			
		

> Why havent mods deleted?!?



Did you report the post? It's Friday night...they are probably not scanning the outfit thread


----------



## dhampir2005

soleilbrun said:


> The colorblocking was good.  I'm happy you stuck with the bright pants at least.  Does your naked friend know she is all over the internet?





jamidee said:


> Oh my god! Mods please delete!!!! That's horrible. I'm horrible.. I had no idea.




Omg I just saw this and the first thing I said out loud was "omg is that girl naked?" it's okay I'm sure the mods will delete before she ever knows 

I like the look with the blazer more. For color blocking you can get a green or yellow tank from forever 21 for super cheap. I think the green would look great with the pants!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

peeptoe said:


> did you report the post? It's friday night...they are probably not scanning the outfit thread



+1


----------



## jamidee

PeepToe said:
			
		

> Did you report the post? It's Friday night...they are probably not scanning the outfit thread



Yea I reported 10 times... I figured they weren't but I felt sooo bad! Sorry ladies


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> Yea I reported 10 times... I figured they weren't but I felt sooo bad! Sorry ladies



Yeah I saw the same thing and thought whoa lol. It's all good babe you didn't mean to.


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Yeah I saw the same thing and thought whoa lol. It's all good babe you didn't mean to.



Well you all got a show... And my sis didn't get any ones! Tht just ain't right... :lolots:


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:
			
		

> Well you all got a show... And my sis didn't get any ones! Tht just ain't right... :lolots:



I really felt so bad.


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> loooooove the cdc belt! & of course you look amazing


 Thanks so much Liz. I love the belt too. I am now searching for it in PH.


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> Always love your outfits  Lookin' good!



Thanks, love. I appreciate that.


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1614951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1614950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1614949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1614948
> 
> 
> Ok I need help. This is my first attempt at color blocking.I went through my closet and tried with whatever I had... Which isn't much cause I'm a dress kind of girl. Here goes:  I'm not yet brave enough to do another solid so I paired my brand new never worn because I'm not brave cobalt skinnies with a Zara bustier from 3-4 years ago. And a white blazer and vintage yellow belt with the indigo Maggie's. It's about 2 hours til I step in public... Still got to do the hair and makeup. So any opinions or changes or "ohgod no... Girl, change" feel free! So I don't look like a walking skittle!




Dang girl--- you got some kickin thighs!!!  I wish mine were that thin!!! Mine are a bit chunky--- it's the body part I hate the most on me.


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> Just a cheap little dress for work today....but my chocolate Ron Rons made me feel special....




You look so darn cute!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Just a cheap little dress for work today....but my chocolate Ron Rons made me feel special....



 HOT.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1615108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok changed my mind... It just wasn't working for me.. So went with trusty gray... And anthra maggies



Um. Where is your ring!?!?


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Dang girl--- you got some kickin thighs!!!  I wish mine were that thin!!! Mine are a bit chunky--- it's the body part I hate the most on me.



Girl! Mine are chunky! It's the chunkiest part on me too... Usually they are thicker... Idont know what's wrong with me lately but I haven't kept weight on. I think your sex on a stick btw.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Um. Where is your ring!?!?



 I was just getting out of the shower and then got dressed... It was put on promptly after. Promise  it was dinner with his parents so I'd better!


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> I was just getting out of the shower and then got dressed... It was put on promptly after. Promise  it was dinner with his parents so I'd better!



Jamie - I'm sorry the bright colours didn't work out in the end but both maggies look amazing!
How did you size in them are they tts?
We should have a maggie outfit thread! It's hard to match the multi colours maggies to outfits.
What do you think of the newer maggie in elephant grey? The style is growing on me but have only seen two IRL in London boutiques the gold and the elephant grey. How was dinner?


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Um. Where is your ring!?!?



Lol nothing gets by jenay...


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I was just getting out of the shower and then got dressed... It was put on promptly after. Promise  it was dinner with his parents so I'd better!



Whew!!! When I first got my ring for Xmas from dbf, I literally never took it off. Not even to shower! :shame:


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Whew!!! When I first got my ring for Xmas from dbf, I literally never took it off. Not even to shower! :shame:



Oh wow. I guess I'm weird :weird: I catch myself forgetting to put it back on sometimes. I'm not used to wearing a ring yet. And I can't stand to get jewelry wet. It's a pet peeve of mine... Reminds m of mildew.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Oh wow. I guess I'm weird :weird: I catch myself forgetting to put it back on sometimes. I'm not used to wearing a ring yet. And I can't stand to get jewelry wet. It's a pet peeve of mine... Reminds m of mildew.



I used to always forget to wear my engagement ring. We would turn the car around to get it lol.


----------



## indi3r4

cts900 said:


> Just a cheap little dress for work today....but my chocolate Ron Rons made me feel special....



you are special..  looking great honey!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Girl! Mine are chunky! It's the chunkiest part on me too... Usually they are thicker... Idont know what's wrong with me lately but I haven't kept weight on. I think your sex on a stick btw.



 Omg---I have never heard that one before! You are a crack up! What a way to start my morning off---coffee and a good laugh!!





jamidee said:


> Oh wow. I guess I'm weird :weird: I catch myself forgetting to put it back on sometimes. I'm not used to wearing a ring yet. And I can't stand to get jewelry wet. It's a pet peeve of mine... Reminds m of mildew.



No, you are not weird. I always take mine off every night before I go to bed and when I  shower----I have done this for years. But you have to be careful about it and put it in the same place (obviously somewhere safe) otherwise you take that chance of losing it. I just put it in a ring box that is on my bathroom counter.


----------



## mustangsammy

Hey ladies, I stopped by this thread a few days ago and you all inspired me to pull my Cls out of storage. Here are a few pics from my blog.










Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Nadin22

mustangsammy said:


> Hey ladies, I stopped by this thread a few days ago and you all inspired me to pull my Cls out of storage. Here are a few pics from my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Very beautiful! Great combination. I love the colors!


----------



## stilly

mustangsammy said:


> Hey ladies, I stopped by this thread a few days ago and you all inspired me to pull my Cls out of storage. Here are a few pics from my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
I love this look!!!


----------



## sammix3

mustangsammy said:


> Hey ladies, I stopped by this thread a few days ago and you all inspired me to pull my Cls out of storage. Here are a few pics from my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love it!


----------



## sammix3

Wearing my nude bianca 120s shopping today. At nordies fitting room.


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Wearing my nude bianca 120s shopping today. At nordies fitting room.



Celine I  you


----------



## justpeachy4397

Black patent décolletés


----------



## jamidee

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Black patent décolletés



Lovely


----------



## amd_tan

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude bianca 120s shopping today. At nordies fitting room.




Gorgeous!


----------



## amd_tan

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolletés



Very chic!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude bianca 120s shopping today. At nordies fitting room.


Great outfit, love the Celine and the 120's are GREAT!!!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolletés


So very chic and stylish!!


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude bianca 120s shopping today. At nordies fitting room.



As always so cute!


----------



## Jönathan

mustangsammy said:


> Hey ladies, I stopped by this thread a few days ago and you all inspired me to pull my Cls out of storage. Here are a few pics from my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Very pretty!


----------



## Jönathan

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolletés



Lovely outfit!


----------



## chelle0216

Hi ladies! You all look super fab! Such great style and fashion.. 

Here's the front photo of me since you've all seen the back lol! Alti 140 in nude! Will be wearing my new Bianca 140 black patent soon and will post some mod pics!


----------



## chelle0216

Btw.. I post pics via iPhone and I don't know why it's always side ways lol.. Sorry about that..


----------



## chelle0216

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Wearing my nude bianca 120s shopping today. At nordies fitting room.



I love the bianca! Super comfy and def wouldn't mind walking around to go shopping.. Love your shirt too  great look!


----------



## chelle0216

mustangsammy said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I stopped by this thread a few days ago and you all inspired me to pull my Cls out of storage. Here are a few pics from my blog.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful! So bright and colourful!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude bianca 120s shopping today. At nordies fitting room.



your bag is to die for!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolletés



Beautiful!



chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617022
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! You all look super fab! Such great style and fashion..
> 
> Here's the front photo of me since you've all seen the back lol! Alti 140 in nude! Will be wearing my new Bianca 140 black patent soon and will post some mod pics!



Cute outfit!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs


----------



## 05_sincere

I love the HL and CL's great combination.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs



Cute! Can we see close ups?!


----------



## Nadin22

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs



Wow!!! You look stunning!


----------



## Nadin22

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude bianca 120s shopping today. At nordies fitting room.



You look great! Great combo! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolletés



Very beautiful and stylish! 



chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617022
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! You all look super fab! Such great style and fashion..
> 
> Here's the front photo of me since you've all seen the back lol! Alti 140 in nude! Will be wearing my new Bianca 140 black patent soon and will post some mod pics!



Amazing....


----------



## chelle0216

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs



Gorgeous look! Love the dafs and your Herve Leger!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

05_sincere said:


> I love the HL and CL's great combination.



yessss, match made in heaven! lol



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Cute! Can we see close ups?!



of the shoes? There's a picture here



Nadin22 said:


> Wow!!! You look stunning!





chelle0216 said:


> Gorgeous look! Love the dafs and your Herve Leger!



Thank youuuuu


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs



always gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> You look so darn cute!!



You are too kind! Thank you!



jenaywins said:


> HOT.



Hi babe...thanks so much :kiss:.



indi3r4 said:


> you are special..  looking great honey!



This made me feel special for sure! It means so much to me .



mustangsammy said:


> Hey ladies, I stopped by this thread a few days ago and you all inspired me to pull my Cls out of storage. Here are a few pics from my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love EVERYthing about this look. Stunning.



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude bianca 120s shopping today. At nordies fitting room.



So cute!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolletés



Chic! Chic! Chic!



chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617022
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! You all look super fab! Such great style and fashion..
> 
> Here's the front photo of me since you've all seen the back lol! Alti 140 in nude! Will be wearing my new Bianca 140 black patent soon and will post some mod pics!



Lovely dress and a great nude for your skin tone.



dirtyaddiction said:


> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs



Very sexy!


----------



## Jönathan

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617022
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! You all look super fab! Such great style and fashion..
> 
> Here's the front photo of me since you've all seen the back lol! Alti 140 in nude! Will be wearing my new Bianca 140 black patent soon and will post some mod pics!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## chelle0216

chelle0216 said:
			
		

> hi ladies! You all look super fab! Such great style and fashion..
> 
> here's the front photo of me since you've all seen the back lol! Alti 140 in nude! Will be wearing my new bianca 140 black patent soon and will post some mod pics!


----------



## Jönathan

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617959



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## skislope15

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolletés



Fantastic look


----------



## skislope15

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs



You look hot!


----------



## stilly

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617959


 
Love your dress and Altis!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## skislope15

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617959



Love your dress, i'm a sucker for anything white


----------



## chelle0216

Thank you everyone! Sorry the pics are posted one by one. Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend! You're all fab!


----------



## chelle0216

stilly said:
			
		

> Love your dress and Altis!!!
> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you Stilly! You're always gorgeous! Still can't get over your Pigalle collections.. Hehe..


----------



## chelle0216

skislope15 said:
			
		

> Love your dress, i'm a sucker for anything white



Thanks Skislope! I'm really into white dresses now.. Bebe has some really cute white dresses, romper, shorts and skirts!


----------



## chelle0216

dirtyaddiction said:
			
		

> your bag is to die for!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Cute outfit!



Thank you dirtyaddiction!


----------



## chelle0216

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> You look great! Great combo!
> 
> Very beautiful and stylish!
> 
> Amazing....



Thank you Nadin!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LamborghiniGirl said:


> always gorgeous!!!!





cts900 said:


> Very sexy!





skislope15 said:


> You look hot!



 thank youuu


----------



## chelle0216

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!



Thanks Jonathan! You're a sweetheart..


----------



## soleilbrun

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolletés


 Gorgeous, and the shoes too!


----------



## aoqtpi

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolletés



So glam!


----------



## aoqtpi

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617022
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! You all look super fab! Such great style and fashion..
> 
> Here's the front photo of me since you've all seen the back lol! Alti 140 in nude! Will be wearing my new Bianca 140 black patent soon and will post some mod pics!



You're absolutely stunning, and I adore that dress!


----------



## aoqtpi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs



You did an amazing job on those Dafs! And what a hottie with a body! Wow


----------



## Nadjalista

Hi Girls, I´m new here... You are all soooo cool! I like your Loubies combination! I am happy that I found this Forum


----------



## dbeth

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs



FABULOUS!!!! You look hot!! 





chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617959




Gorgeous & I love your white dress. I cant pull it off --- to pale unless I do a self tanner. 



Nadjalista said:


> Hi Girls, I´m new here... You are all soooo cool! I like your Loubies combination! I am happy that I found this Forum



:welcome2:


----------



## lil tote

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Black patent décolletés



Great outfit!!


----------



## lil tote

chelle0216 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! You all look super fab! Such great style and fashion..
> 
> Here's the front photo of me since you've all seen the back lol! Alti 140 in nude! Will be wearing my new Bianca 140 black patent soon and will post some mod pics!



Really cute outfit!! Can I ask where you got the dress please? You look gorgeous.


----------



## chelle0216

dbeth said:
			
		

> FABULOUS!!!! You look hot!!
> 
> Gorgeous & I love your white dress. I cant pull it off --- to pale unless I do a self tanner.
> 
> :welcome2:



Thank you Dbeth.. This is my only white dress which I love cause the sequins it's not a color that I thought I would like..


----------



## chelle0216

aoqtpi said:
			
		

> You're absolutely stunning, and I adore that dress!



Thank you aoqtpi.. Asos.com hehe..


----------



## beagly911

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs


Love the HL and the DIY is gorgeous!! 


chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617959


You look FAH-BUH-LOUS!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Nadjalista said:


> Hi Girls, I´m new here... You are all soooo cool! I like your Loubies combination! I am happy that I found this Forum


 

Welcome!!!


----------



## indi3r4

mustangsammy said:


> Hey ladies, I stopped by this thread a few days ago and you all inspired me to pull my Cls out of storage. Here are a few pics from my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



i love love love the colorblocking.. and that CL is perfect choice for it! 



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude bianca 120s shopping today. At nordies fitting room.



you look adorable sammi.. and that celine 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolletés



 great outfit!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs



wwoooooowzaaaa *wolf whistle*
you look HOT!



chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617959



gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## indi3r4

Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.


----------



## poppyseed

indi3r4 said:


> Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.


 
Love it! And the combo with your Maggies, it looks fantastic. I would never have thought of putting it together like this, but it works so well!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dbeth said:


> FABULOUS!!!! You look hot!!
> 
> Gorgeous & I love your white dress. I cant pull it off --- to pale unless I do a self tanner.
> 
> :welcome2:



Thanks dbeth 



beagly911 said:


> Love the HL and the DIY is gorgeous!!
> 
> You look FAH-BUH-LOUS!!!



Thank youuuuuu 



indi3r4 said:


> i love love love the colorblocking.. and that CL is perfect choice for it!
> 
> you look adorable sammi.. and that celine
> 
> great outfit!
> 
> wwoooooowzaaaa *wolf whistle*
> you look HOT!
> 
> gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!



ahahahaha thank you!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

indi3r4 said:


> Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.



i love it!!!


----------



## chelle0216

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.



Gorgeous! Love the color combo..


----------



## dbeth

indi3r4 said:


> Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.




You look cute indi!!! And I didn't know you had the blue/purple (indigo?) Maggie's!! I love those!!


----------



## mustangsammy

Nadin22, stilly, sammix3, Jönathan, cts900, chelle0216, indi3r4, thank you so much for your kind words! You're all too kind!


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.



love it!


----------



## needloub

indi3r4 said:


> Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.



I love the combination of your bright pink pants with your Maggie's!


----------



## icecreamom

indi3r4 said:


> Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.



Good Job! I approve


----------



## indi3r4

poppyseed said:


> Love it! And the combo with your Maggies, it looks fantastic. I would never have thought of putting it together like this, but it works so well!


Thank you!  
I also tried them on with my nude fifi (safer choice) but I like this combination better. 



dirtyaddiction said:


> i love it!!!





chelle0216 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color combo..



Thank you girls!  



dbeth said:


> You look cute indi!!! And I didn't know you had the blue/purple (indigo?) Maggie's!! I love those!!



Thanks, D! 
If you come across one in your size, get them! They're AHMAZING! I literally squealed when I opened the box for the first time..  



AEGIS said:


> love it!





needloub said:


> I love the combination of your bright pink pants with your Maggie's!



Thank you ladies!  



icecreamom said:


> Good Job! I approve



Thank you babe, I learn from the best! :kiss:


----------



## phiphi

mustangsammy said:


> Hey ladies, I stopped by this thread a few days ago and you all inspired me to pull my Cls out of storage. Here are a few pics from my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



this is stunning!



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude bianca 120s shopping today. At nordies fitting room.



sammi, i love this! and the pop of pink. gorgeous!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Black patent décolletés



décolletés are so classic!



chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1617022
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! You all look super fab! Such great style and fashion..
> 
> Here's the front photo of me since you've all seen the back lol! Alti 140 in nude! Will be wearing my new Bianca 140 black patent soon and will post some mod pics!



you look so beautiful!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs



wowza!



indi3r4 said:


> Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.



indi - this is adorable! the pink is perfect!


----------



## phiphi

i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## 05_sincere

indi3r4 said:


> Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.



Indi you look great love the maggies.....I think I need these too...


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog



Oh Phi!!!    Seriously woman?! Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

I wore this to my Aunts Celebration of life dinner, we called it this since she is very sick and we wanted to show our appreciation....something simple.
Express, jean, top and cami
Nude Patent Pigalle






I wore my Anthra Maggie to run errands yesterday.......
Of course Express jeans and top....express jeans are my fav.....


----------



## sobe2009

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog



You are always so elegant and classy!  just beautiful


----------



## sobe2009

05_sincere said:


> I wore this to my Aunts Celebration of life dinner, we called it this since she is very sick and we wanted to show our appreciation....something simple.
> Express, jean, top and cami
> Nude Patent Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my Anthra Maggie to run errands yesterday.......
> Of course Express jeans and top....express jeans are my fav.....



You  look great!!!


----------



## phiphi

Jönathan;21175056 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!



oh thank you so much jön!



dbeth said:


> Oh Phi!!!    Seriously woman?! Absolutely stunning!!!!



you are so sweet beth! thank you dear!! 



05_sincere said:


> I wore this to my Aunts Celebration of life dinner, we called it this since she is very sick and we wanted to show our appreciation....something simple.
> Express, jean, top and cami
> Nude Patent Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my Anthra Maggie to run errands yesterday.......
> Of course Express jeans and top....express jeans are my fav.....



what a great idea for your aunt!! sending positive thoughts to her! 



sobe2009 said:


> You are always so elegant and classy!  just beautiful



thanks darling sobe!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Very paris- I like it.



phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog


----------



## dirtyaddiction

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog



Oh so chic!


----------



## surlygirl

*phi *- such a great, classic look. I love your MAC ... it's super slouchy.

nice outfits, *05*! love the celebration of life for your auntie. that's really sweet and such an awesome idea!


----------



## Nadjalista

dbeth and mmmoussighi
Indi love your Outfit,


----------



## Stina Lee

Today's work outfit!! Quick bathroom shot! 

Shirt- Express
Cardigan- H&M
Pants- Express Columnist Pant in Beige
Shoes- CL simple 100 in black patent


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog


Classic phiphi!



05_sincere said:


> I wore this to my Aunts Celebration of life dinner, we called it this since she is very sick and we wanted to show our appreciation....something simple.
> Express, jean, top and cami
> Nude Patent Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my Anthra Maggie to run errands yesterday.......
> Of course Express jeans and top....express jeans are my fav.....


Lovely 05!!



Stina Lee said:


> Today's work outfit!! Quick bathroom shot!
> 
> Shirt- Express
> Cardigan- H&M
> Pants- Express Columnist Pant in Beige
> Shoes- CL simple 100 in black patent


Great work outfit Stina!!


----------



## beagly911

Todays work outfit.

Top: Ann Taylor
Sweater: Apt 9
Skirt: Apt 9
CL: New Simple nude patent


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Stina Lee said:


> Today's work outfit!! Quick bathroom shot!
> 
> Shirt- Express
> Cardigan- H&M
> Pants- Express Columnist Pant in Beige
> Shoes- CL simple 100 in black patent



very cute



beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit.
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Skirt: Apt 9
> CL: New Simple nude patent



pretty!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit.
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Skirt: Apt 9
> CL: New Simple nude patent



Cute Beagly!! I love Kohls!!  My fav from there is apt 9, Elle, Lauren Conrad & j. Lopez. Their sale prices are great-- you just can't beat it!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

My look  wearing Lady Dafs :


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog



Phiphi, love your tweed jacket! You look great!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dirtyaddiction said:


> Last Night. Herve Leger and my DIY strassed Dafs



Wow! 

You look suuuper fab! 
I love your strassed Dafs, I want to do it too


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog


 You look fabulous Phiphi. Love the jacket such a pretty color and so flattering.


----------



## megt10

Stina Lee said:


> Today's work outfit!! Quick bathroom shot!
> 
> Shirt- Express
> Cardigan- H&M
> Pants- Express Columnist Pant in Beige
> Shoes- CL simple 100 in black patent


 Really cute outfit.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit.
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Skirt: Apt 9
> CL: New Simple nude patent


 Stunning Beagly. So chic.


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look  wearing Lady Dafs :


 You look awesome.


----------



## Jönathan

Stina Lee said:


> Today's work outfit!! Quick bathroom shot!
> 
> Shirt- Express
> Cardigan- H&M
> Pants- Express Columnist Pant in Beige
> Shoes- CL simple 100 in black patent



Cute outfit! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jönathan

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit.
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Skirt: Apt 9
> CL: New Simple nude patent




Very pretty!


----------



## Jönathan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look  wearing Lady Dafs :



Gorgeous! 

Wonderful photography!


----------



## PetitColibri

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look  wearing Lady Dafs :



you look stunning ! love the LD !!


----------



## sobe2009

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look  wearing Lady Dafs :



OMG!!! You look gorgeous... I am obsess with your shoes, I wish I had them!!!


----------



## phiphi

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Very paris- I like it.



thank you loubi!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Oh so chic!



thanks!!



surlygirl said:


> *phi *- such a great, classic look. I love your MAC ... it's super slouchy.
> 
> nice outfits, *05*! love the celebration of life for your auntie. that's really sweet and such an awesome idea!



thank you dear K! the MAC is so smooshy!! 



Stina Lee said:


> Today's work outfit!! Quick bathroom shot!
> 
> Shirt- Express
> Cardigan- H&M
> Pants- Express Columnist Pant in Beige
> Shoes- CL simple 100 in black patent



love this outfit! the columnist pant is great.



beagly911 said:


> Classic phiphi!
> 
> Lovely 05!!
> 
> Great work outfit Stina!!



thanks beagly!! great outfit too!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look  wearing Lady Dafs :



thank you! i love that whole look from top to bottom!



megt10 said:


> You look fabulous Phiphi. Love the jacket such a pretty color and so flattering.



thanks meg!!!


----------



## beagly911

dirtyaddiction said:


> very cute
> 
> 
> 
> pretty!


Thank you dirtyaddiction!



dbeth said:


> Cute Beagly!! I love Kohls!!  My fav from there is apt 9, Elle, Lauren Conrad & j. Lopez. Their sale prices are great-- you just can't beat it!


Thanks dbeth, I love the Kohls sales too...more for my CL's and RM's!!   


megt10 said:


> Stunning Beagly. So chic.


 Thank you so much meg



			
				Jönathan;21182875 said:
			
		

> Very pretty!


Thanks Jonathan, you're so sweet.



phiphi said:


> thank you loubi!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear K! the MAC is so smooshy!!
> 
> 
> 
> love this outfit! the columnist pant is great.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks beagly!! great outfit too!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! i love that whole look from top to bottom!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks meg!!!


 Thanks phiphi!


----------



## beagly911

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look  wearing Lady Dafs :


 WOW you look stunning!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Clownitas. So glad the weather is warmer so I can wear them again!






Ack! Sorry it's sideways. Don't know how to fix that on the mobile app.


----------



## soleilbrun

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog


 
I think I am addicted to your tweed addction.  Looking great!


----------



## soleilbrun

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look  wearing Lady Dafs :


 Fantabulous!


----------



## beagly911

mmmoussighi said:


> Clownitas. So glad the weather is warmer so I can wear them again!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1623078
> 
> 
> Ack! Sorry it's sideways. Don't know how to fix that on the mobile app.


Awesome look!!  I love days that are warm enough and dry enough to wear an open toe!!!


----------



## beagly911

Today's work pic...not the most flattering - still trying to figure out how to dress my new body!

Jacket: Chaps
Shell: Charolette Ruse
Pants: Altier Luxe
CL's: Teal Patent New Simples


----------



## misselizabeth22

Out for my bday last night


----------



## chelle0216

mmmoussighi said:
			
		

> Clownitas. So glad the weather is warmer so I can wear them again!
> 
> Ack! Sorry it's sideways. Don't know how to fix that on the mobile app.



You look lovely! Don't worry I have the same problem I always post pics sideways lol..


----------



## chelle0216

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Today's work pic...not the most flattering - still trying to figure out how to dress my new body!
> 
> Jacket: Chaps
> Shell: Charolette Ruse
> Pants: Altier Luxe
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simples



You look great Beagly911! I love the color of your CL!


----------



## beagly911

chelle0216 said:


> You look great Beagly911! I love the color of your CL!


 Thank you chelle!!  its so hard to get used to a 2+ size drop and how to dress the new figure!!!  I love adding a pop of color/or nude to my outfits!!


----------



## chelle0216

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Thank you chelle!!  its so hard to get used to a 2+ size drop and how to dress the new figure!!!  I love adding a pop of color/or nude to my outfits!!



Well, thats definitely something to be proud of and you always dress really classy.. Great idea on adding a pop of color, I'm going to try this as well! It makes a huge diff..


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog


 
Love this outfit! just the right amount of bling to brighten up the darkish outfit. The jacket is so cute too


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Adam skirt, random top, Birkin, CDC bracelet and necklace by a very talented friend. With crepe ribbon CL rope wedge in orange.


----------



## floridasun8

Running out on way to class and work, but here's my outfit for the day.  We'll see how long these Decolletes last today because they are not my most comfy pair of CLs  lol

Top and pants from White House/ Black Market
Chanel Pearl Necklace
Camel Decolletes


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> Thank you chelle!!  its so hard to get used to a 2+ size drop and how to dress the new figure!!!  I love adding a pop of color/or nude to my outfits!!


----------



## Elsie87

Looking good, ladies! 


Tonight's look with my *oxblood glitter VPS*:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## phiphi

mmmoussighi said:


> Clownitas. So glad the weather is warmer so I can wear them again!
> 
> View attachment 1623078
> 
> 
> Ack! Sorry it's sideways. Don't know how to fix that on the mobile app.



very cute!!



soleilbrun said:


> I think I am addicted to your tweed addction.  Looking great!



:giggles: thank you soleil!



beagly911 said:


> Today's work pic...not the most flattering - still trying to figure out how to dress my new body!
> 
> Jacket: Chaps
> Shell: Charolette Ruse
> Pants: Altier Luxe
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simples



congratulations on the weight loss!! getting new clothes for your new body is the most fun part!!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Love this outfit! just the right amount of bling to brighten up the darkish outfit. The jacket is so cute too



thank you icook!!! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Adam skirt, random top, Birkin, CDC bracelet and necklace by a very talented friend. With crepe ribbon CL rope wedge in orange.



i love this whole look!



floridasun8 said:


> Running out on way to class and work, but here's my outfit for the day.  We'll see how long these Decolletes last today because they are not my most comfy pair of CLs  lol
> 
> Top and pants from White House/ Black Market
> Chanel Pearl Necklace
> Camel Decolletes



very nice outfit! i hope you will be able to last all day in the décolletés!



Elsie87 said:


> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> Tonight's look with my *oxblood glitter VPS*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



i love the combo of colour here, E. very chic!


----------



## mmmoussighi

beagly911 said:


> Awesome look!!  I love days that are warm enough and dry enough to wear an open toe!!!


 
Thanks, beagly!  I'm so excited about the warmed up weather, this is my third day this week wearing Clownita. LOL.  I wore through the tiny heel cap again.   



chelle0216 said:


> You look lovely! Don't worry I have the same problem I always post pics sideways lol..


 
Thank you, Chelle!  I usually post from a computer, so I don't know how to work the mobile app.  



phiphi said:


> very cute!!


 
Thanks, phiphi! You're so sweet, and such an inspiration!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Elsie87 said:


> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> 
> Tonight's look with my *oxblood glitter VPS*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
I LOVE oxblood, and I LOVE glitter!!!  Basically, I die!


----------



## mmmoussighi

beagly911 said:


> Today's work pic...not the most flattering - still trying to figure out how to dress my new body!
> 
> Jacket: Chaps
> Shell: Charolette Ruse
> Pants: Altier Luxe
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simples


 
I love those teal simples!  

And I think you're doing a great job of dressing your new body.  When I lost weight, it took a lot of scolding from my friends, family and coworkers for me to stop wearing clothes that were too loose and unflattering.  

Sometimes I still struggle with it.  It's like no matter what the scale says, inside, I'm always going to be a chubby mama.  I'm working on getting over that.


----------



## phiphi

mmmoussighi said:


> Thanks, beagly!  I'm so excited about the warmed up weather, this is my third day this week wearing Clownita. LOL.  I wore through the tiny heel cap again.
> 
> Thank you, Chelle!  I usually post from a computer, so I don't know how to work the mobile app.
> 
> Thanks, phiphi! You're so sweet, and such an inspiration!



you are too kind, dear mmmoussighi! recent blog entry - dvf and burlinhas. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## surlygirl

*phi *-


----------



## .pursefiend.

indi3r4 said:


> Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.


 
 i love this! so pretty


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> you are too kind, dear mmmoussighi! recent blog entry - dvf and burlinhas. thanks for letting me share!



So beautiful!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look  wearing Lady Dafs :



Stunning


----------



## myu3160

Stina Lee said:


> Today's work outfit!! Quick bathroom shot!
> 
> Shirt- Express
> Cardigan- H&M
> Pants- Express Columnist Pant in Beige
> Shoes- CL simple 100 in black patent



Very, very cute work outfit!!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> you are too kind, dear mmmoussighi! recent blog entry - dvf and burlinhas. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cts900

indi3r4 said:


> Sunday brunch.. my first attempt of wearing a bright pink pants.



I ADORE the bright pink on you!  You look fantastic, sweetness.  



Stina Lee said:


> Today's work outfit!! Quick bathroom shot!
> 
> Shirt- Express
> Cardigan- H&M
> Pants- Express Columnist Pant in Beige
> Shoes- CL simple 100 in black patent



Great pants!



05_sincere said:


> I wore this to my Aunts Celebration of life dinner, we called it this since she is very sick and we wanted to show our appreciation....something simple.
> Express, jean, top and cami
> Nude Patent Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my Anthra Maggie to run errands yesterday.......
> Of course Express jeans and top....express jeans are my fav.....



You look lovely in both outfits.



phiphi said:


> i think i'm becoming addicted to tweed (with my trust tortoise patent ron rons) i also tried stacking too - pics on my blog



TDF!  I love how long and lean your body looks in this outfit.  



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look  wearing Lady Dafs :



Always beautiful.



beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit.
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Skirt: Apt 9
> CL: New Simple nude patent



Lovely!  This is such a perfect shoe...  



phiphi said:


> you are too kind, dear mmmoussighi! recent blog entry - dvf and burlinhas. thanks for letting me share!



My goodness.  Not just another home run, but a full on grand slam.  You rock my world.



floridasun8 said:


> Running out on way to class and work, but here's my outfit for the day.  We'll see how long these Decolletes last today because they are not my most comfy pair of CLs  lol
> 
> Top and pants from White House/ Black Market
> Chanel Pearl Necklace
> Camel Decolletes



Really pretty look.



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Adam skirt, random top, Birkin, CDC bracelet and necklace by a very talented friend. With crepe ribbon CL rope wedge in orange.



You look dynamite.


----------



## needloub

phiphi said:


> you are too kind, dear mmmoussighi! recent blog entry - dvf and burlinhas. thanks for letting me share!



I absolutely love this look!


----------



## indi3r4

.pursefiend. said:


> i love this! so pretty





cts900 said:


> I ADORE the bright pink on you!  You look fantastic, sweetness.





phiphi said:


> indi - this is adorable! the pink is perfect!



thank you, loves!


----------



## indi3r4

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Adam skirt, random top, Birkin, CDC bracelet and necklace by a very talented friend. With crepe ribbon CL rope wedge in orange.



I'm so jealous that you can wear skirt and wedge! Great pairing. 



floridasun8 said:


> Running out on way to class and work, but here's my outfit for the day.  We'll see how long these Decolletes last today because they are not my most comfy pair of CLs  lol
> 
> Top and pants from White House/ Black Market
> Chanel Pearl Necklace
> Camel Decolletes



Hotness!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> 
> Tonight's look with my *oxblood glitter VPS*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



shoe twins!  absolutely in love with the leopard. 



phiphi said:


> you are too kind, dear mmmoussighi! recent blog entry - dvf and burlinhas. thanks for letting me share!




phi, you did it again! fantastic look. so chic and sophisticated.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> 
> Tonight's look with my *oxblood glitter VPS*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Lovely, the ox blood are fabulous! 



phiphi said:


> you are too kind, dear mmmoussighi! recent blog entry - dvf and burlinhas. thanks for letting me share!


So beautiful!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Adam skirt, random top, Birkin, CDC bracelet and necklace by a very talented friend. With crepe ribbon CL rope wedge in orange.


 You look terrific and your necklace is gorgy!!


----------



## beagly911

chelle0216 said:


> Well, thats definitely something to be proud of and you always dress really classy.. Great idea on adding a pop of color, I'm going to try this as well! It makes a huge diff..


Thanks chelle!



jamidee said:


>


 hehe



phiphi said:


> very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles: thank you soleil!
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations on the weight loss!! getting new clothes for your new body is the most fun part!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you icook!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love this whole look!
> 
> 
> 
> very nice outfit! i hope you will be able to last all day in the décolletés!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the combo of colour here, E. very chic!


Thanks phiphi, going out this weekend to hit Ann Taylor for new pants, down another size!  woohoo!!



mmmoussighi said:


> I love those teal simples!
> 
> And I think you're doing a great job of dressing your new body. When I lost weight, it took a lot of scolding from my friends, family and coworkers for me to stop wearing clothes that were too loose and unflattering.
> 
> Sometimes I still struggle with it. It's like no matter what the scale says, inside, I'm always going to be a chubby mama. I'm working on getting over that.


Thank you so much mmmoussighi!  It's so hard to resee my body as it is now compared to where it was!



cts900 said:


> I ADORE the bright pink on you! You look fantastic, sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pants!
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely in both outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> TDF! I love how long and lean your body looks in this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Always beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! This is such a perfect shoe...
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness. Not just another home run, but a full on grand slam. You rock my world.
> 
> 
> 
> Really pretty look.
> 
> 
> 
> You look dynamite.


Thanks cts!


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> you are too kind, dear mmmoussighi! recent blog entry - dvf and burlinhas. thanks for letting me share!


 
Love the outfit *phi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Stina Lee said:


> Today's work outfit!! Quick bathroom shot!
> 
> Shirt- Express
> Cardigan- H&M
> Pants- Express Columnist Pant in Beige
> Shoes- CL simple 100 in black patent


 


beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit.
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Skirt: Apt 9
> CL: New Simple nude patent


 

Love your Simples *Stina & beagly*!!!


----------



## AEGIS

yall look GREAT!!!!  you ladies inspire me to be bold with color!


----------



## Stina Lee

Thank you for all of the kind comments! I need to learn how to multi-quote!!! 

Everyone is looking great!! Loving these outfits and it's really making me want to update my wardrobe this weekend!!


----------



## phiphi

surlygirl said:


> *phi *-



surly!! me love you!  




			
				Jönathan;21195372 said:
			
		

> So beautiful!!



thank you!! 



jenaywins said:


>



giggle. you're sweet.



cts900 said:


> TDF!  I love how long and lean your body looks in this outfit.



thank you my dear! i hope you're doing well, little hawtie!



needloub said:


> I absolutely love this look!



thank you needloub!!! 



indi3r4 said:


> phi, you did it again! fantastic look. so chic and sophisticated.



:shame: you make a girl feel like a million bucks!! thank you!




beagly911 said:


> So beautiful!



thank you! can't wait to see what you buy at AT this weekend!



stilly said:


> Love the outfit *phi*!!!



thank you stilly!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

phiphi said:


> you are too kind, dear mmmoussighi! recent blog entry - dvf and burlinhas. thanks for letting me share!



absolutely love the color combos you choose for your outfits! you have got to post more modeling pix from now on! Where have you been hiding?!??! 



floridasun8 said:


> Running out on way to class and work, but here's my outfit for the day.  We'll see how long these Decolletes last today because they are not my most comfy pair of CLs  lol
> 
> Top and pants from White House/ Black Market
> Chanel Pearl Necklace
> Camel Decolletes



your physique/body is beautiful lol 



Elsie87 said:


> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> 
> Tonight's look with my *oxblood glitter VPS*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



always love the way you mix and match different textures and patterns Elsie!  You should be a stylist (if you're not already lol)



CRISPEDROSA said:


> My look  wearing Lady Dafs :



You're gorgeous Rosa!!!


----------



## chelle0216

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> Tonight's look with my oxblood glitter VPS:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I soo love everything about this look! You're def rocking' that VP with your outfit..


----------



## megt10

Wow, ladies sorry for the general shout out but I am so far behind. You are all looking beautiful. Phiphi and Elsie, totally love your outfits and Beagly, those shoes are gorgeous and you look beautiful as always.


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

Shoes: CL Harletty
Dress: CK
Watch: Burberry
Purse: D&G


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

cts900 said:


> I ADORE the bright pink on you! You look fantastic, sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pants!
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely in both outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> TDF! I love how long and lean your body looks in this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Always beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! This is such a perfect shoe...
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness. Not just another home run, but a full on grand slam. You rock my world.
> 
> 
> 
> Really pretty look.
> 
> 
> 
> You look dynamite.


 


indi3r4 said:


> I'm so jealous that you can wear skirt and wedge! Great pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hotness!!
> 
> 
> 
> shoe twins!  absolutely in love with the leopard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phi, you did it again! fantastic look. so chic and sophisticated.


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely, the ox blood are fabulous!
> 
> 
> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> You look terrific and your necklace is gorgy!!


 
Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Outfit last night sorry it's not a mirror shot lol but,

Lady Daf Sabas, champagne fluted midi skirt, white slouchy gap tank top and fitted gap blazer with a silver long mechanical looking chain  not pictured is my two tone Klaus Kobec oversized sports watch- my poor lady's Rolex haha.


----------



## Stina Lee

My Friday office outfit! 

Top: H&M
Cardigan: Express
Pants: Express columnist in black (I literally own multiple pairs in every color!)
Shoes: black new simples 120

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jönathan

Stina Lee said:


> My Friday office outfit!
> 
> Top: H&M
> Cardigan: Express
> Pants: Express columnist in black (I literally own multiple pairs in every color!)
> Shoes: black new simples 120
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Cute outfit! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You're gorgeous Rosa!!!





Prada_Princess said:


> Stunning





cts900 said:


> Always beautiful.






			
				Jönathan;21182893 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!
> 
> Wonderful photography!





PetitColibri said:


> you look stunning ! love the LD !!





sobe2009 said:


> OMG!!! You look gorgeous... I am obsess with your shoes, I wish I had them!!!





beagly911 said:


> WOW you look stunning!





soleilbrun said:


> Fantabulous!



Thank you so much for all your compliments!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Stina Lee said:


> My Friday office outfit!
> 
> Top: H&M
> Cardigan: Express
> Pants: Express columnist in black (I literally own multiple pairs in every color!)
> Shoes: black new simples 120
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Cute look!!


----------



## kham

Mrs.MaeBe said:
			
		

> Shoes: CL Harletty
> Dress: CK
> Watch: Burberry
> Purse: D&G



I love this!! You look great!


----------



## laurenychu

From my thread and a blog post later...


----------



## laurenychu

laurenychu said:
			
		

> From my thread and a blog post later...



Tulula Babaton blouse and BDG jeans. Keeping it simple!


----------



## heiress-ox

laurenychu said:


> From my thread and a blog post later...



  Amazing, this is exactly how I'd wear them, love the pop of colour!


----------



## jamidee

laurenychu said:


> From my thread and a blog post later...


I'm just dyingggg... vegas the only store to carry? Are they patent or kid leather...?


----------



## Stina Lee

Jönathan;21201735 said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks, Jonathan!


----------



## Stina Lee

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Cute look!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Missshiv

A quick pic in my MBBs before going out for Sushi!


----------



## chelle0216

Missshiv said:
			
		

> A quick pic in my MBBs before going out for Sushi!



I love your MBB!!! You look fab!


----------



## chelle0216

Mrs.MaeBe said:
			
		

> Shoes: CL Harletty
> Dress: CK
> Watch: Burberry
> Purse: D&G



Gorgeous! Love whole outfit with CL Harletty!


----------



## chelle0216

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Outfit last night sorry it's not a mirror shot lol but,
> 
> Lady Daf Sabas, champagne fluted midi skirt, white slouchy gap tank top and fitted gap blazer with a silver long mechanical looking chain  not pictured is my two tone Klaus Kobec oversized sports watch- my poor lady's Rolex haha.



Stunning! Your Lady daf is gorgeous with the champagne fluted midi skirt!


----------



## chelle0216

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> My Friday office outfit!
> 
> Top: H&M
> Cardigan: Express
> Pants: Express columnist in black (I literally own multiple pairs in every color!)
> Shoes: black new simples 120
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Such a cute outfit! Love love!


----------



## rock_girl

Missshiv said:


> A quick pic in my MBBs before going out for Sushi!


 
You look amazing and I love your sweater!  Is it a tunic or a dress?  Can you tell me who makes it??  TIA!


----------



## chelle0216

laurenychu said:
			
		

> From my thread and a blog post later...



Hi Lauren! You look great! I envy your Pigalle and your "new one" hehehe.. This outfit makes the yellow Pigalle pop out! Good choice!


----------



## megt10

Mrs.MaeBe said:


> Shoes: CL Harletty
> Dress: CK
> Watch: Burberry
> Purse: D&G


 So gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Outfit last night sorry it's not a mirror shot lol but,
> 
> Lady Daf Sabas, champagne fluted midi skirt, white slouchy gap tank top and fitted gap blazer with a silver long mechanical looking chain  not pictured is my two tone Klaus Kobec oversized sports watch- my poor lady's Rolex haha.


 I am sorry it isn't a mirror shot too. The whole outfit looks amazing from what I can see. The shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Stina Lee said:


> My Friday office outfit!
> 
> Top: H&M
> Cardigan: Express
> Pants: Express columnist in black (I literally own multiple pairs in every color!)
> Shoes: black new simples 120
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 So cute. I agree with multiple pairs when you find something that works for you. Those pants are working for you!


----------



## megt10

laurenychu said:


> From my thread and a blog post later...


 Gorgeous! Love the pop of color with the shoes totally hot!


----------



## megt10

Missshiv said:


> A quick pic in my MBBs before going out for Sushi!


 Fabulous, what more can I say except who makes the dress? I love it.


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

laurenychu said:


> From my thread and a blog post later...


aaaaamaazing!!!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...


 
You are so beautiful.  I love the entire outfit.  Very cool pic.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi GCGDanielle,

You're so sweet! Thank YOU!



GCGDanielle said:


> You are so beautiful. I love the entire outfit. Very cool pic.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

megt10 said:


> I am sorry it isn't a mirror shot too. The whole outfit looks amazing from what I can see. The shoes are gorgeous.



Thanks


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

jamidee said:


> Oh my outfit didn't post so here it is. I wore my metalipps last night for a friend's divorce dinner then girls night out. Here's my typical bathroom shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's blurry cause I could barely stand still in those monstrous things.


Your photos look amazing....who's the designer of your dress?  Thanks


----------



## Missshiv

rock_girl said:
			
		

> You look amazing and I love your sweater!  Is it a tunic or a dress?  Can you tell me who makes it??  TIA!



thanks so much! it's a dress but I just pulled it up because I was wearing jeans. it's from  boohoo.com, they do it in black too. xx


----------



## Missshiv

chelle0216 said:
			
		

> I love your MBB!!! You look fab!



thanks chelle0216


----------



## Missshiv

megt10 said:
			
		

> Fabulous, what more can I say except who makes the dress? I love it.



thanks megt10! the dress is from boohoo.com, it wasn't much at all but I love it!  x


----------



## chelle0216

weibaobai said:
			
		

> From my blog...



Chic! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## aoqtpi

I'm always so behind...



Mrs.MaeBe said:


> Shoes: CL Harletty
> Dress: CK
> Watch: Burberry
> Purse: D&G



 Love it!


----------



## aoqtpi

Missshiv said:


> A quick pic in my MBBs before going out for Sushi!



You look fab-you-lous! And I'm so jealous of sushi; there isn't a decent place for it out here


----------



## aoqtpi

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Outfit last night sorry it's not a mirror shot lol but,
> 
> Lady Daf Sabas, champagne fluted midi skirt, white slouchy gap tank top and fitted gap blazer with a silver long mechanical looking chain  not pictured is my two tone Klaus Kobec oversized sports watch- my poor lady's Rolex haha.



Wow, that skirt is so fun!


----------



## aoqtpi

Stina Lee said:


> My Friday office outfit!
> 
> Top: H&M
> Cardigan: Express
> Pants: Express columnist in black (I literally own multiple pairs in every color!)
> Shoes: black new simples 120
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Such a pretty outfit, and I LOVE those pants! What other colours do they come in?


----------



## aoqtpi

laurenychu said:


> From my thread and a blog post later...



My first time seeing mod pics of these piggies; I love! And your iPhone case is amazing; where did you find it?


----------



## weibaobai

Hi aoqtpi,  Thank You! 


aoqtpi said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Chelle0216,

Thanks so much! 



chelle0216 said:


> Chic! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

Super cute! 






Missshiv said:


> A quick pic in my MBBs before going out for Sushi!


----------



## sammix3

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...



Love this look!  What CLs are you wearing?


----------



## megt10

Missshiv said:


> thanks megt10! the dress is from boohoo.com, it wasn't much at all but I love it!  x



Thank you, I love it too. It is really flattering and a little different.


----------



## Stina Lee

aoqtpi said:
			
		

> Such a pretty outfit, and I LOVE those pants! What other colours do they come in?



Thanks!!! They come in Beige, bone, gray, black, red, royal blue, white!!  They are THE best work pant. I even wear them out of the office!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Sammi!Thanks!

They are the belle booties! I bought them years ago when saks was having their fire sale!





sammix3 said:


> Love this look!  What CLs are you wearing?


----------



## laurenychu

aoqtpi said:
			
		

> My first time seeing mod pics of these piggies; I love! And your iPhone case is amazing; where did you find it?



Thanks! I got it at a night market in Taiwan. The real ones are called Rabito!


----------



## Missshiv

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thank you, I love it too. It is really flattering and a little different.



oops sorry megt, just checked the label, it's actually from AX Paris! I got mixed up!


----------



## Missshiv

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Super cute!



Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## Missshiv

aoqtpi said:
			
		

> You look fab-you-lous! And I'm so jealous of sushi; there isn't a decent place for it out here



thanks aoqtpi! I LOVE sushi!


----------



## Missshiv

rock_girl said:
			
		

> You look amazing and I love your sweater!  Is it a tunic or a dress?  Can you tell me who makes it??  TIA!



sorry rock_girl, I got mixed up, the dress is from AX Paris!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.


----------



## Missshiv

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



Love the look! lovely jewellery too!


----------



## megt10

Missshiv said:


> Love the look! lovely jewellery too!


 Thank you so much Misshiv. I am so happy that I got the bracelet back and that it fits perfectly now. I was afraid I might have had too many links taken out but it is perfect now.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



Wow! I love the bright yellow of your Ron Rons and Velo!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Wow! I love the bright yellow of your Ron Rons and Velo!


 Thanks so much Icook. I love the color too it is just a happy color and it will go with so many of my dresses. I have to say I really love the Ron Rons. They were so comfortable I am going to keep my eye out for more of this style.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.


 
You look great meg that dress is so different I  it.. and the bag.. and the shoes... and the jewellery


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> You look great meg that dress is so different I  it.. and the bag.. and the shoes... and the jewellery


 Thanks so much Loubiwhirl. I got it from Saks on clearance. It is super comfortable because it is made from the silk jersey material.


----------



## amd_tan

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



Wow you look fantastic!! Love all your accessories from the bag....the shoes, the dress..the bal jacket down to the jewellery!!!  
Simply S T U N N I N G!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Loubiwhirl. I got it from Saks on clearance. It is super comfortable because it is made from the silk jersey material.


 

Ooh I love that when youre having an "off day" it so comfortable not to be trussed up like a Christmas turkey lol, and it looks great to boot I love the contrasting prints- great  score


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

aoqtpi said:


> Wow, that skirt is so fun!


 
Thanks lol it was a serious bargain I got it for £6 and I just love the colour.


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Ooh I love that when youre having an "off day" it so comfortable not to be trussed up like a Christmas turkey lol, and it looks great to boot I love the contrasting prints- great score


 


amd_tan said:


> Wow you look fantastic!! Love all your accessories from the bag....the shoes, the dress..the bal jacket down to the jewellery!!!
> Simply S T U N N I N G!!!


 Thanks so much ladies. I agree Loubiwhirl I love a cute casual dress that is comfortable and easy to wear. The print is really fun and unique I think.


----------



## aoqtpi

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



Love all the yellow; adds such a nice 'pop'! That isn't the birthday bracelet, is it? Regardless it's beautiful!


----------



## megt10

aoqtpi said:


> Love all the yellow; adds such a nice 'pop'! That isn't the birthday bracelet, is it? Regardless it's beautiful!


 Thanks Aoqtipi, yes that is the birthday bracelet resized to fit my wrist. I had 8 links taken out. I was able to get a very nice pair of earrings made out of the remainder of the links.


----------



## AEGIS

Shirt: Zara
Skirt: DVF
Tights: Target
Bracelets: Nordies
Shoes: Anthracite Maggie


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



great yellow color and stunning bracelet!


----------



## l.a_girl19

AEGIS said:


> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie



Your style is amazing! This outfit is FABULOUS I especially love the detail on the top


----------



## l.a_girl19

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



Wow! Stunning as always


----------



## Doglover1610

AEGIS said:


> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie



OMG how cute is that!


----------



## Nadin22

AEGIS said:


> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie



Very pretty!!!


----------



## Nadin22

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



You look great! I love these Ron Rons, stunning color!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



This might be my favorite look yet.  You are AH-mazing.  Your birthday bracelet is almost as gorgeous as you are.  



AEGIS said:


> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie



You have blown it out of the water here, woman! Dynamite look head to toe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



Love the outfit and the colour of the shoes! Great!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Turquoise suede Simples* with a tunic dress from H&M:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## AEGIS

l.a_girl19 said:


> Your style is amazing! This outfit is FABULOUS I especially love the detail on the top





Doglover1610 said:


> OMG how cute is that!





Nadin22 said:


> Very pretty!!!





cts900 said:


> You have blown it out of the water here, woman! Dynamite look head to toe!!!!!!!!!!!




thanks you so much ladies!  i don't dress up that much [bc im a homebody--does this mean i need less shoes?] so i really appreciate your kind words


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie


 Aegis you are totally HOT! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> great yellow color and stunning bracelet!


 Thanks Aegis, I love the color of these shoes that was why I bought them. I usually like a bit more of a heel (100 to 120 mm) these are 85 mm but man are they comfortable. I tore a hamstring last week and this was my first attempt at heels and they were fine. 


l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! Stunning as always


 Thank you LA Girl. 


Nadin22 said:


> You look great! I love these Ron Rons, stunning color!


 I am so feeling all the great colors of spring right now. Prior to this pair I bought hot pink Yolandas.


cts900 said:


> This might be my favorite look yet. You are AH-mazing. Your birthday bracelet is almost as gorgeous as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> You have blown it out of the water here, woman! Dynamite look head to toe!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks so much C! I loved wearing this yesterday it was such a comfortable outfit all the way down to the shoes. I think I need another pair in an equally fun color. .


martinaa said:


> Love the outfit and the colour of the shoes! Great!!


 Thank you Martinaa.


AEGIS said:


> thanks you so much ladies! i don't dress up that much [bc im a homebody--does this mean i need less shoes?] so i really appreciate your kind words


 Aegis, I am really a homebody too and I can tell you that I will always need shoes .


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> *Turquoise suede Simples* with a tunic dress from H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 So fab Elsie. I always love your pics. I get so many great ideas from you.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Wow, ladies sorry for the general shout out but I am so far behind. You are all looking beautiful. Phiphi and Elsie, totally love your outfits and Beagly, those shoes are gorgeous and you look beautiful as always.



thank you meg!



Mrs.MaeBe said:


> Shoes: CL Harletty
> Dress: CK
> Watch: Burberry
> Purse: D&G



those boots are fierce!



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Outfit last night sorry it's not a mirror shot lol but,
> 
> Lady Daf Sabas, champagne fluted midi skirt, white slouchy gap tank top and fitted gap blazer with a silver long mechanical looking chain  not pictured is my two tone Klaus Kobec oversized sports watch- my poor lady's Rolex haha.



i love this outfit! 



Stina Lee said:


> My Friday office outfit!
> 
> Top: H&M
> Cardigan: Express
> Pants: Express columnist in black (I literally own multiple pairs in every color!)
> Shoes: black new simples 120
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



very fun! love the print of your top!



laurenychu said:


> From my thread and a blog post later...



great use of colour laurenychu - and that rabbit cover is adorable.



Missshiv said:


> A quick pic in my MBBs before going out for Sushi!



very cute!



weibaobai said:


> From my blog...



lovely! and puppy has shoes too! so adorable!!!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



that yellow is so fun!!! (and the bracelet is gorgeous on you!)



AEGIS said:


> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie



very nice! hope you had fun at the event, aegis. 



Elsie87 said:


> *Turquoise suede Simples* with a tunic dress from H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



this is another beautifully styled outfit! i love your mixes. love!


----------



## phiphi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> absolutely love the color combos you choose for your outfits! you have got to post more modeling pix from now on! Where have you been hiding?!??!



 you are too sweet C!!


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> *Turquoise suede Simples* with a tunic dress from H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I adore this look.


----------



## laurenychu

phiphi said:
			
		

> thank you meg!
> 
> those boots are fierce!
> 
> i love this outfit!
> 
> very fun! love the print of your top!
> 
> great use of colour laurenychu - and that rabbit cover is adorable.
> 
> very cute!
> 
> lovely! and puppy has shoes too! so adorable!!!
> 
> that yellow is so fun!!! (and the bracelet is gorgeous on you!)
> 
> very nice! hope you had fun at the event, aegis.
> 
> this is another beautifully styled outfit! i love your mixes. love!



Thanks girl! I'm usually dressed in monochrome so these neon were a perfect addition!


----------



## Louboufan

Truly love the outfit!


laurenychu said:


> From my thread and a blog post later...


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



Wow Meg!!! Love the yellow combo----FAAABUULOUS!!!!!!



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Outfit last night sorry it's not a mirror shot lol but,
> 
> Lady Daf Sabas, champagne fluted midi skirt, white slouchy gap tank top and fitted gap blazer with a silver long mechanical looking chain  not pictured is my two tone Klaus Kobec oversized sports watch- my poor lady's Rolex haha.



The skin on those are simply AMAZING!!! So gorgeous! 



AEGIS said:


> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie



Uh ahem.....WOW Aegis, you sexy thing!!!!     This is my favorite outfit I have seen on you!! I really love the DVF Bolo skirt on you----I am positive I could not pull it off. And your hair looks gorgy!!  



Elsie87 said:


> *Turquoise suede Simples* with a tunic dress from H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Loving the shoes with your shirt Elsie---so vibrant!! And of course---I always love your pics.


----------



## laurenychu

Louboufan said:
			
		

> Truly love the outfit!



Thank you!!


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie



Love this!


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie



 Girl, I love your style, that skirt is just TOO cute & totally off topic, but love your hair aswell!


----------



## jamidee

Asos dress with a black belt and fuxia python ns. When I walked into the restaurant it parted like the red sea and a woman pointed and burst out into hysteric laughing. I guess it's a little fashion forward and ive got utters for breasts. I took off my bra and went braless. It reduced them significanlty


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1627509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627512
> 
> 
> Asos dress with a black belt and fuxia python ns. When I walked into the restaurant it parted like the red sea and a woman pointed and burst out into hysteric laughing. I guess it's a little fashion forward and ive got utters for breasts. I took off my bra and went braless. It reduced them significanlty



WTH someone actually pointed and laughed at you? 
You look amazing! I _wish_ I had a chest and curves like you.


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1627509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627512
> 
> 
> Asos dress with a black belt and fuxia python ns. When I walked into the restaurant it parted like the red sea and a woman pointed and burst out into hysteric laughing. I guess it's a little fashion forward and ive got utters for breasts. I took off my bra and went braless. It reduced them significanlty



Girl, you kill me! I think you look fabulous.. did people actually laugh; probably just jealous! Ps. glad you kept the NS, they're pretty versatile!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look amazing, Jamie!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Decollettes


----------



## jamidee

This is me now.. Out... Remanded outfit minus bra


----------



## nycmarilyn

You look amazing!!



jamidee said:


> This is me now.. Out... Remanded outfit minus bra
> 
> View attachment 1627589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627591
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627592


----------



## jamidee

nycmarilyn said:
			
		

> You look amazing!!



Thank you! I'm just getting a lot of weird looks


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Thank you! I'm just getting a lot of weird looks



Weird looks = jealousy


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Weird looks = jealousy



Oh it just feels like I look weird lol. Cause I wear figure flattering looks often and I never get this many looks... This dress isn't nearly as figure flattering just more fashion forward and girls.... They be hatin


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> This is me now.. Out... Remanded outfit minus bra
> 
> View attachment 1627589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627591
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627592



HOT!  I agree with the others, they're just jealous.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Weird looks = jealousy



Not to mention.. Df says it makes my hips
Look big and I look straight out of star trek... Boys... :laugh;


----------



## amd_tan

justpeachy4397 said:


> Decollettes



Great casual look!! Love your smile


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> This is me now.. Out... Remanded outfit minus bra



Honey I woulda laughed back cos obviously the lady can't recognise fabulous!


----------



## martinaa

justpeachy4397 said:


> Decollettes



Beautiful look!


----------



## samina

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Decollettes



Love these!!


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> Asos dress with a black belt and fuxia python ns. When I walked into the restaurant it parted like the red sea and a woman pointed and burst out into hysteric laughing. I guess it's a little fashion forward and ive got utters for breasts. I took off my bra and went braless. It reduced them significanlty



Jamie those ns look great!!


----------



## samina

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie



Loving the antra maggies!


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks Aoqtipi, yes that is the birthday bracelet resized to fit my wrist. I had 8 links taken out. I was able to get a very nice pair of earrings made out of the remainder of the links.



Meg- love the bracelet n Ron rons ! Aren't they fab and easy to walk in the 85 height


----------



## samina

weibaobai said:
			
		

> From my blog...



Love the outfit ESP the jeans n booties


----------



## samina

What outfit colours options can u wear patent tiger décolleté with?
I've been wanting caramel or nude patent in this style but have only seen it in the jazz nude so far in my size.. In the meantime I'm stretching out the tiger patent décolleté  which have been sitting in the wardrobe for ages


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you meg!
> 
> 
> 
> those boots are fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> i love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> very fun! love the print of your top!
> 
> 
> 
> great use of colour laurenychu - and that rabbit cover is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely! and puppy has shoes too! so adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> that yellow is so fun!!! (and the bracelet is gorgeous on you!)
> 
> 
> 
> very nice! hope you had fun at the event, aegis.
> 
> 
> 
> this is another beautifully styled outfit! i love your mixes. love!


 Thanks so much Phiphi. I am really happy with how the bracelet turned out. It was just too heavy to leave it the length that it was and the earrings which I gotta get pics of were an added bonus. My jeweler did a great job with them and didn't charge me anything to do them said it was my birthday present.


dbeth said:


> Wow Meg!!! Love the yellow combo----FAAABUULOUS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The skin on those are simply AMAZING!!! So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ahem.....WOW Aegis, you sexy thing!!!!  This is my favorite outfit I have seen on you!! I really love the DVF Bolo skirt on you----I am positive I could not pull it off. And your hair looks gorgy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the shoes with your shirt Elsie---so vibrant!! And of course---I always love your pics.


 Thanks Beth, I love the color of these shoes and I have several DVF dresses that have splashes of this exact color in them.


samina said:


> Meg- love the bracelet n Ron rons ! Aren't they fab and easy to walk in the 85 height


 Thanks Samina. Yes the shoes are fabulous to walk in. I have gotten so use to wearing heels that I swear they feel like flats. As I was coming down from my closet my DH said I thought you promised that you wouldn't wear heels on those stairs. I was like oh these aren't heels .


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> Decollettes


 You look so cute. I love the whole outfit.


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> This is me now.. Out... Remanded outfit minus bra
> 
> View attachment 1627589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627591
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627592


 Jamidee, you look incredible. Yep those girls are just jealous. The dress is gorgeous and shoes off your figure which is fantastic.


----------



## megt10

megt10 said:


> jamidee, you look incredible. Yep those girls are just jealous. The dress is gorgeous and shoes off your figure which is fantastic.


:d
Had to edit this. Even I didn't know WTH I was saying. It was supposed to be SHOWS OFF not Shoes off your figure. Guess I shouldn't type that early in the AM.


----------



## megt10

Ladies just got back from brunch. It was over 80 today and so we spent a part of the day in a local outside cafe. I am wearing my Yolanda's with dress by DVF and bag is Chanel Sharpei. Ok and couldn't resist putting Princess in the pic since it is always Sammie that seems to get the photo ops  Then of course there is Beau waiting for me to change shoes and walk him.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Aegis you are totally HOT! Love the whole outfit.




thanks hon!



phiphi said:


> very nice! hope you had fun at the event, aegis.



i did! i helped out so i was happy it went well!



dbeth said:


> Uh ahem.....WOW Aegis, you sexy thing!!!!     This is my favorite outfit I have seen on you!! I really love the DVF Bolo skirt on you----I am positive I could not pull it off. And your hair looks gorgy!!
> 
> .




thanks hon!  and you probably could pull it off! i didn't think i could either 




skislope15 said:


> Love this!




thanks so much!




heiress-ox said:


> Girl, I love your style, that skirt is just TOO cute & totally off topic, but love your hair aswell!





thanks so much! the weather was terrible which meant bad hair--but thanks!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> This is me now.. Out... Remanded outfit minus bra
> 
> View attachment 1627589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627591
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627592


 Sweetie you look great, you are just highlighting your assets, the looks are truely envy!!


----------



## chelle0216

jamidee said:
			
		

> Asos dress with a black belt and fuxia python ns. When I walked into the restaurant it parted like the red sea and a woman pointed and burst out into hysteric laughing. I guess it's a little fashion forward and ive got utters for breasts. I took off my bra and went braless. It reduced them significanlty



OMG! You look absolutely gorgeous! Love this purple dress on you. I think I will order one for me but can't pull it off like you.


----------



## chelle0216

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Decollettes



Super cute!


----------



## chelle0216

jamidee said:
			
		

> This is me now.. Out... Remanded outfit minus bra



Braless is better! But they're just jealous.. If you got it, flaunt it..


----------



## chelle0216

megt10 said:
			
		

> Ladies just got back from brunch. It was over 80 today and so we spent a part of the day in a local outside cafe. I am wearing my Yolanda's with dress by DVF and bag is Chanel Sharpei. Ok and couldn't resist putting Princess in the pic since it is always Sammie that seems to get the photo ops  Then of course there is Beau waiting for me to change shoes and walk him.



Ohh I love this color Meg! You look stunning! This is such a perfect look! Your cat is just adorable


----------



## megt10

chelle0216 said:


> Ohh I love this color Meg! You look stunning! This is such a perfect look! Your cat is just adorable


 Thank you Chelle. I love the colors in this dress for sure. Princess was so cute. My watch kept making prisms on the wall and I had to pick her up before she knocked over the printer. She is not the most graceful cat in the world but she is so sweet and just a gentle soul. Normally I take the watch of in her presence, lol.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Ladies just got back from brunch. It was over 80 today and so we spent a part of the day in a local outside cafe. I am wearing my Yolanda's with dress by DVF and bag is Chanel Sharpei. Ok and couldn't resist putting Princess in the pic since it is always Sammie that seems to get the photo ops  Then of course there is Beau waiting for me to change shoes and walk him.



You are beautiful. That is all.


----------



## Seraphim

jamidee said:


> Not to mention.. Df says it makes my hips
> Look big and I look straight out of star trek... Boys... :laugh;



Well, most men I know love Star Trek! Besides the fact, that it's a really good SciFi-series


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You are beautiful. That is all.


 You are so kind CTS. That is all


----------



## chloe speaks

jamidee said:


> This is me now.. Out... Remanded outfit minus bra


You look AMAZING. I think it may look 'star trek' whatever, but it's like Seven of Nine (remember that character???) What Curves! (i'm jealous   )


samina said:


> What outfit colours options can u wear patent tiger décolleté with?
> I've been wanting caramel or nude patent in this style but have only seen it in the jazz nude so far in my size.. In the meantime I'm stretching out the tiger patent décolleté  which have been sitting in the wardrobe for ages


(see below ) i have been surprised at how versatile animal print can be, if the pieces are not crazy in silhouette, especially your tiger patent....i'd wear it almost like a nude with more solid color pieces.



megt10 said:


> Ladies just got back from brunch. It was over 80 today and so we spent a part of the day in a local outside cafe. I am wearing my Yolanda's with dress by DVF and bag is Chanel Sharpei. Ok and couldn't resist putting Princess in the pic since it is always Sammie that seems to get the photo ops  Then of course there is Beau waiting for me to change shoes and walk him.


Meg, I love the colors together, and also the pics of the babies!

My weekend outfit to the Guggenheim Museum with little family. I'm wearing a Michael Kors caramel 'faux wrap' dress with fluffy shawl/wrap, black H&M peacoat, snakeskin emboss leggings and CL Pigalle leopard flats. And of course, my perpetual Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in Anthracite (to the side)


----------



## icecreamom

Haven't posted here in years and I can't believe these pictures look SO CRAPPY! 
I took one in front of my mirror (as usual) and than asked ex-df-dbf to take another one and that one sucked too!
Anyways... wearing white tee, Zara Blazer, H belt, Bebe Denim (OLD) and my new Piggies


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

I love the combo of the ripped up, cuffed jeans with pigalles.  Edgy meets classy.



icecreamom said:


> Haven't posted here in years and I can't believe these pictures look SO CRAPPY!
> I took one in front of my mirror (as usual) and than asked ex-df-dbf to take another one and that one sucked too!
> Anyways... wearing white tee, Zara Blazer, H belt, Bebe Denim (OLD) and my new Piggies


----------



## jamidee

This first ball is the Rio ball. It's all tribal and stuff. It's our "young people and couples krewe" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mardi Gras Ball, with the glitter titi. Then DBF went and purchased "blue gator shoes" to match my dress... how sweet 

The pics below are the Apollo ball (our resident gay ball) I'm posing a few pics that aren't me in an outfit just to show how amazing the costumes get. This years theme was "toys." There was no limit to what toys they were, but they kept it relatively clean. With this dress I wore my black décolleté I believe... to be more comfy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DF also went and got "more fancy" and bought an entire purple suit to match me... he also surprised me with it. I had no idea... oh happy happy joy joy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was ralphie after he went on stage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rubix Cube <---yea that's a person in there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 John Deere tractor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think this one was polly pocket with her little male stripper minions.


Mardi gras is a really good time. If anyone's ever wondered if they should come on down... it's a must!


----------



## megt10

chloe speaks said:


> You look AMAZING. I think it may look 'star trek' whatever, but it's like Seven of Nine (remember that character???) What Curves! (i'm jealous  )
> 
> (see below ) i have been surprised at how versatile animal print can be, if the pieces are not crazy in silhouette, especially your tiger patent....i'd wear it almost like a nude with more solid color pieces.
> 
> 
> Meg, I love the colors together, and also the pics of the babies!
> 
> My weekend outfit to the Guggenheim Museum with little family. I'm wearing a Michael Kors caramel 'faux wrap' dress with fluffy shawl/wrap, black H&M peacoat, snakeskin emboss leggings and CL Pigalle leopard flats. And of course, my perpetual Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in Anthracite (to the side)


 Thanks so much Chloe. I love your outfit stylish and perfect for the museum. Do you find the flats comfortable? I have never found a pair of cute flats that didn't hurt my feet more than heels ever could.


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> Haven't posted here in years and I can't believe these pictures look SO CRAPPY!
> I took one in front of my mirror (as usual) and than asked ex-df-dbf to take another one and that one sucked too!
> Anyways... wearing white tee, Zara Blazer, H belt, Bebe Denim (OLD) and my new Piggies


 I think you look great.


----------



## laurenychu

icecreamom said:
			
		

> Haven't posted here in years and I can't believe these pictures look SO CRAPPY!
> I took one in front of my mirror (as usual) and than asked ex-df-dbf to take another one and that one sucked too!
> Anyways... wearing white tee, Zara Blazer, H belt, Bebe Denim (OLD) and my new Piggies



Love the nude piggies!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> This first ball is the Rio ball. It's all tribal and stuff. It's our "young people and couples krewe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras Ball, with the glitter titi. Then DBF went and purchased "blue gator shoes" to match my dress... how sweet
> 
> The pics below are the Apollo ball (our resident gay ball) I'm posing a few pics that aren't me in an outfit just to show how amazing the costumes get. This years theme was "toys." There was no limit to what toys they were, but they kept it relatively clean. With this dress I wore my black décolleté I believe... to be more comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF also went and got "more fancy" and bought an entire purple suit to match me... he also surprised me with it. I had no idea... oh happy happy joy joy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was ralphie after he went on stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubix Cube <---yea that's a person in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Deere tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one was polly pocket with her little male stripper minions.
> 
> 
> Mardi gras is a really good time. If anyone's ever wondered if they should come on down... it's a must!



those balls look ridiculously fun! ps. in your 120 Titis DF is still taller than you, I say get the 120 Pigalili's for wedding shoes, it should work, they're the same height


----------



## heiress-ox

icecreamom said:


> Haven't posted here in years and I can't believe these pictures look SO CRAPPY!
> I took one in front of my mirror (as usual) and than asked ex-df-dbf to take another one and that one sucked too!
> Anyways... wearing white tee, Zara Blazer, H belt, Bebe Denim (OLD) and my new Piggies



fab, I love the Nude Pigalles, they really dress up an outfit! I can't wait to get to a boutique and try a pair myself!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> You are so kind CTS. That is all


----------



## cts900

jamidee said:


> This first ball is the Rio ball. It's all tribal and stuff. It's our "young people and couples krewe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras Ball, with the glitter titi. Then DBF went and purchased "blue gator shoes" to match my dress... how sweet
> 
> The pics below are the Apollo ball (our resident gay ball) I'm posing a few pics that aren't me in an outfit just to show how amazing the costumes get. This years theme was "toys." There was no limit to what toys they were, but they kept it relatively clean. With this dress I wore my black décolleté I believe... to be more comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF also went and got "more fancy" and bought an entire purple suit to match me... he also surprised me with it. I had no idea... oh happy happy joy joy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was ralphie after he went on stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubix Cube <---yea that's a person in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Deere tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one was polly pocket with her little male stripper minions.
> 
> 
> Mardi gras is a really good time. If anyone's ever wondered if they should come on down... it's a must!



These are all adorable.  So full of youthful exuberance.  Lovely.  



icecreamom said:


> Haven't posted here in years and I can't believe these pictures look SO CRAPPY!
> I took one in front of my mirror (as usual) and than asked ex-df-dbf to take another one and that one sucked too!
> Anyways... wearing white tee, Zara Blazer, H belt, Bebe Denim (OLD) and my new Piggies




Looking HAWT woman!



chloe speaks said:


> You look AMAZING. I think it may look 'star trek' whatever, but it's like Seven of Nine (remember that character???) What Curves! (i'm jealous   )
> 
> (see below ) i have been surprised at how versatile animal print can be, if the pieces are not crazy in silhouette, especially your tiger patent....i'd wear it almost like a nude with more solid color pieces.
> 
> 
> Meg, I love the colors together, and also the pics of the babies!
> 
> My weekend outfit to the Guggenheim Museum with little family. I'm wearing a Michael Kors caramel 'faux wrap' dress with fluffy shawl/wrap, black H&M peacoat, snakeskin emboss leggings and CL Pigalle leopard flats. And of course, my perpetual Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in Anthracite (to the side)



How perfect are YOU!  Just gorgeous in every detail.


----------



## dbeth

chloe speaks said:


> You look AMAZING. I think it may look 'star trek' whatever, but it's like Seven of Nine (remember that character???) What Curves! (i'm jealous   )
> 
> (see below ) i have been surprised at how versatile animal print can be, if the pieces are not crazy in silhouette, especially your tiger patent....i'd wear it almost like a nude with more solid color pieces.
> 
> 
> Meg, I love the colors together, and also the pics of the babies!
> 
> My weekend outfit to the Guggenheim Museum with little family. I'm wearing a Michael Kors caramel 'faux wrap' dress with fluffy shawl/wrap, black H&M peacoat, snakeskin emboss leggings and CL Pigalle leopard flats. And of course, my perpetual Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in Anthracite (to the side)



Oh I LOVE animal prints especially leopard!!! Love your look!!




icecreamom said:


> Haven't posted here in years and I can't believe these pictures look SO CRAPPY!
> I took one in front of my mirror (as usual) and than asked ex-df-dbf to take another one and that one sucked too!
> Anyways... wearing white tee, Zara Blazer, H belt, Bebe Denim (OLD) and my new Piggies



Nude pigggies!!!! Love!!!  and you look fab in them!



jamidee said:


> This first ball is the Rio ball. It's all tribal and stuff. It's our "young people and couples krewe"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras Ball, with the glitter titi. Then DBF went and purchased "blue gator shoes" to match my dress... how sweet
> 
> The pics below are the Apollo ball (our resident gay ball) I'm posing a few pics that aren't me in an outfit just to show how amazing the costumes get. This years theme was "toys." There was no limit to what toys they were, but they kept it relatively clean. With this dress I wore my black décolleté I believe... to be more comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF also went and got "more fancy" and bought an entire purple suit to match me... he also surprised me with it. I had no idea... oh happy happy joy joy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was ralphie after he went on stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubix Cube <---yea that's a person in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Deere tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one was polly pocket with her little male stripper minions.
> 
> 
> Mardi gras is a really good time. If anyone's ever wondered if they should come on down... it's a must!



LOVE all your Mardi Gra pics Jami!!! Looks like so much fun----it's right up my alley!!!!  You look fab in both dresses----but that teal one is breathtaking. So gorgeous. And how cute that your DF bought matching gator shoes! 

Umm, I didn't even notice the rubik cube---I only noticed the hot men next to it. drool:  And really nice neon pink skin tight shorts.  



megt10 said:


> Ladies just got back from brunch. It was over 80 today and so we spent a part of the day in a local outside cafe. I am wearing my Yolanda's with dress by DVF and bag is Chanel Sharpei. Ok and couldn't resist putting Princess in the pic since it is always Sammie that seems to get the photo ops  Then of course there is Beau waiting for me to change shoes and walk him.



Fab as always Meg!!! 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1627509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627512
> 
> 
> Asos dress with a black belt and fuxia python ns. When I walked into the restaurant it parted like the red sea and a woman pointed and burst out into hysteric laughing. I guess it's a little fashion forward and ive got utters for breasts. I took off my bra and went braless. It reduced them significanlty



You look gorgeous in this dress!!!! I love it! I also wore a purple dress this past weekend----they almost look similar, but I like yours better. I'll post some pics in a bit.  Pfft--someone actually laughed?? That is so petty. Jealous. 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Decollettes



I love this look--- you really look fab!!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

AEGIS said:


> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie



Aegis this out is beautiful you look great.



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons to pick up my birthday bracelet that was ready at the jewelers  So excited it fits great and was able to have earrings made out of the 8 links that were taken out. Anyway, the dress is DVF, bag Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa and the jacket is also Balenciaga cropped Higgins and the ring is Wellendorf Black Silk.



Meg as always you look nice!!




Elsie87 said:


> *Turquoise suede Simples* with a tunic dress from H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the Turquoise Simples



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1627509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627512
> 
> 
> Asos dress with a black belt and fuxia python ns. When I walked into the restaurant it parted like the red sea and a woman pointed and burst out into hysteric laughing. I guess it's a little fashion forward and ive got utters for breasts. I took off my bra and went braless. It reduced them significanlty



Jamidee you have a great body, you look amazing in this dress, glad to see you kept the simples



justpeachy4397 said:


> Decollettes



You look great



jamidee said:


> This is me now.. Out... Remanded outfit minus bra
> 
> View attachment 1627589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627591
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627592



Jamidee you look amazing don't let people think somethings wrong with your outfit they are just jealous.



megt10 said:


> Ladies just got back from brunch. It was over 80 today and so we spent a part of the day in a local outside cafe. I am wearing my Yolanda's with dress by DVF and bag is Chanel Sharpei. Ok and couldn't resist putting Princess in the pic since it is always Sammie that seems to get the photo ops  Then of course there is Beau waiting for me to change shoes and walk him.



Met another great pairing. 



chloe speaks said:


> You look AMAZING. I think it may look 'star trek' whatever, but it's like Seven of Nine (remember that character???) What Curves! (i'm jealous   )
> 
> (see below ) i have been surprised at how versatile animal print can be, if the pieces are not crazy in silhouette, especially your tiger patent....i'd wear it almost like a nude with more solid color pieces.
> 
> 
> Meg, I love the colors together, and also the pics of the babies!
> 
> My weekend outfit to the Guggenheim Museum with little family. I'm wearing a Michael Kors caramel 'faux wrap' dress with fluffy shawl/wrap, black H&M peacoat, snakeskin emboss leggings and CL Pigalle leopard flats. And of course, my perpetual Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in Anthracite (to the side)





icecreamom said:


> Haven't posted here in years and I can't believe these pictures look SO CRAPPY!
> I took one in front of my mirror (as usual) and than asked ex-df-dbf to take another one and that one sucked too!
> Anyways... wearing white tee, Zara Blazer, H belt, Bebe Denim (OLD) and my new Piggies



Icecreammom you look great love the blazer


----------



## jamidee

My first color blocking attempt! With the trusty pink python ns. It's amazing how versatile these are!


----------



## stilly

icecreamom said:


> Haven't posted here in years and I can't believe these pictures look SO CRAPPY!
> I took one in front of my mirror (as usual) and than asked ex-df-dbf to take another one and that one sucked too!
> Anyways... wearing white tee, Zara Blazer, H belt, Bebe Denim (OLD) and my new Piggies


 
I love the outfit and piggies on you!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Ladies just got back from brunch. It was over 80 today and so we spent a part of the day in a local outside cafe. I am wearing my Yolanda's with dress by DVF and bag is Chanel Sharpei. Ok and couldn't resist putting Princess in the pic since it is always Sammie that seems to get the photo ops  Then of course there is Beau waiting for me to change shoes and walk him.


 
Love the outfit and Yolandas *meg*!!!
It looks like we're all breaking out our bright CLs for spring!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have been a lot absent lately, so please forgive the general shout out for the awesome outfits.


----------



## jamidee

Have to wait til I get out to be able to take a full body shot so here it goes 









I'm not sure how I feel about this dress. I think it might not do much for me... Smushes the butt and I look very hippie... But color blocking !!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Shirt: Zara
> Skirt: DVF
> Tights: Target
> Bracelets: Nordies
> Shoes: Anthracite Maggie



omg you look soooooo good! I love everything about this outfit-creatively, sophisticatedly chicccccc 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1627509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627512
> 
> 
> Asos dress with a black belt and fuxia python ns. When I walked into the restaurant it parted like the red sea and a woman pointed and burst out into hysteric laughing. I guess it's a little fashion forward and ive got utters for breasts. I took off my bra and went braless. It reduced them significanlty



smokin' hot! I totally get it-bras do add that va-va-voom factor that busty girls, believe it or not, don't alllways want (only sometimes )! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Decollettes



you're gorgeous and your outfits are awesome!



megt10 said:


> Ladies just got back from brunch. It was over 80 today and so we spent a part of the day in a local outside cafe. I am wearing my Yolanda's with dress by DVF and bag is Chanel Sharpei. Ok and couldn't resist putting Princess in the pic since it is always Sammie that seems to get the photo ops  Then of course there is Beau waiting for me to change shoes and walk him.



I love this  pink is so feminine! and hot pink is bad ***-perfect!



icecreamom said:


> Haven't posted here in years and I can't believe these pictures look SO CRAPPY!
> I took one in front of my mirror (as usual) and than asked ex-df-dbf to take another one and that one sucked too!
> Anyways... wearing white tee, Zara Blazer, H belt, Bebe Denim (OLD) and my new Piggies



I love a nice ripped jean w/ pumps! you look great-belt twinsies!


----------



## AEGIS

05_sincere said:


> Aegis this out is beautiful you look great.





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg you look soooooo good! I love everything about this outfit-creatively, sophisticatedly chicccccc
> !


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> My first color blocking attempt! With the trusty pink python ns. It's amazing how versatile these are!



Yay Jamie love the colour blocking with the purple/pink  ns!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1630404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630405
> 
> 
> My first color blocking attempt! With the trusty pink python ns. It's amazing how versatile these are!



These looks great Jami and you look fantastic


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Oh I LOVE animal prints especially leopard!!! Love your look!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude pigggies!!!! Love!!! and you look fab in them!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE all your Mardi Gra pics Jami!!! Looks like so much fun----it's right up my alley!!!! You look fab in both dresses----but that teal one is breathtaking. So gorgeous. And how cute that your DF bought matching gator shoes!
> 
> Umm, I didn't even notice the rubik cube---I only noticed the hot men next to it. drool: And really nice neon pink skin tight shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> Fab as always Meg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous in this dress!!!! I love it! I also wore a purple dress this past weekend----they almost look similar, but I like yours better. I'll post some pics in a bit. Pfft--someone actually laughed?? That is so petty. Jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this look--- you really look fab!!!!


 


05_sincere said:


> Aegis this out is beautiful you look great.
> 
> 
> 
> Meg as always you look nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Turquoise Simples
> 
> 
> 
> Jamidee you have a great body, you look amazing in this dress, glad to see you kept the simples
> 
> 
> 
> You look great
> 
> 
> 
> Jamidee you look amazing don't let people think somethings wrong with your outfit they are just jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> Met another great pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icecreammom you look great love the blazer


 


stilly said:


> Love the outfit and Yolandas *meg*!!!
> It looks like we're all breaking out our bright CLs for spring!!!


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg you look soooooo good! I love everything about this outfit-creatively, sophisticatedly chicccccc
> 
> 
> 
> smokin' hot! I totally get it-bras do add that va-va-voom factor that busty girls, believe it or not, don't alllways want (only sometimes )!
> 
> 
> 
> you're gorgeous and your outfits are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this  pink is so feminine! and hot pink is bad ***-perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> I love a nice ripped jean w/ pumps! you look great-belt twinsies!


 Thank you ladies for all your kind words.


----------



## Nadin22

jamidee said:


> Have to wait til I get out to be able to take a full body shot so here it goes
> 
> View attachment 1630428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630429
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this dress. I think it might not do much for me... Smushes the butt and I look very hippie... But color blocking !!!!



You look great, jamidee!


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent Wallis for today:












More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## jamidee

Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Hello CHANEL!!! I  you! You look great.


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

I am so far behind, please forgive the general shoutout - you all look fabulous!


----------



## dbeth

Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.

Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo. 

I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Love this as I always do. That bracelet is hot.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!


 You and your daughter both look adorable. That bag is fabulous.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!



You look great!! And your daughter is a smart girl


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> You and your daughter both look adorable. That bag is fabulous.


Thanks Meg! Yeah, the pics don't do the bag justice. It's really gorgeous! One of my favorite Valentino styles.



jamidee said:


> You look great!! And your daughter is a smart girl



Thanks Jami! Yes, she is a shoe girl. She can't wait to put on her shoes----when I get them out of the drawer, she runs over and plops down & sticks her foot up in the air.  If they fall off, she gets upset.  Just like us.


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *Meg*! 



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!


 
You look amazing! That bag is TDF!


----------



## samina

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!



Wow u look fab and ur little girl is adorable x


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Thanks Meg! Yeah, the pics don't do the bag justice. It's really gorgeous! One of my favorite Valentino styles.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jami! Yes, she is a shoe girl. She can't wait to put on her shoes----when I get them out of the drawer, she runs over and plops down & sticks her foot up in the air.  If they fall off, she gets upset.  Just like us.



I am going to be looking for that one. It is gorgeous and goes so well with the shoes which I own too.


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!






awww sooo cute


----------



## mmmoussighi

Patent camel decolettes today. 

I'm not sure how I feel about this style top. It doesn't seem very figure flattering. Thoughts?

Oh, and excuse the makeup-less face.  :/


----------



## Jönathan

I think it's really cute! 




mmmoussighi said:


> Patent camel decolettes today.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this style top. It doesn't seem very figure flattering. Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and excuse the makeup-less face.  :/
> 
> View attachment 1631195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631196


----------



## mmmoussighi

Jönathan;21241253 said:
			
		

> I think it's really cute!


 
Thanks, Jon!  Leave it to you to make me


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!



Look at that little sweetheart!    She's thinking "When I get older Mommy is going to give these gorgeous shoes to me!"


----------



## jamidee

mmmoussighi said:
			
		

> Patent camel decolettes today.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this style top. It doesn't seem very figure flattering. Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and excuse the makeup-less face.  :/



I like! And I think it's flattering


----------



## GoGlam

mmmoussighi said:
			
		

> Patent camel decolettes today.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this style top. It doesn't seem very figure flattering. Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and excuse the makeup-less face.  :/



I think it's flattering and a great color for your hair!


----------



## mmmoussighi

jamidee said:


> I like! And I think it's flattering


 
Thanks, jamidee!  PS, I hadn't had a chance to comment, but I LOVE your asos dresses! You rock them!



GoGlam said:


> I think it's flattering and a great color for your hair!


 
Thanks, GoGlam!  What a sweet compliment!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



My god, your bracelet is TDF!!! Whose it by??? 



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!



Love all the textures! Bag is gorgeous. 



mmmoussighi said:


> Patent camel decolettes today.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this style top. It doesn't seem very figure flattering. Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and excuse the makeup-less face.  :/
> 
> View attachment 1631195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631196



love it! I have a couple tops like this, every time I wear them I put a belt over the ruching


----------



## mmmoussighi

dirtyaddiction said:


> love it! I have a couple tops like this, every time I wear them I put a belt over the ruching


 

Ooh, what a good idea!  I even have the perfect belt in mind!  Thanks!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1630404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630405
> 
> 
> My first color blocking attempt! With the trusty pink python ns. It's amazing how versatile these are!



That skirt is just amazing!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

One from Saturday, not my usual HL CL combination lol. Ziggys


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look fierce! Love the Ziggys!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You look fierce! Love the Ziggys!



thank youuu


----------



## mmmoussighi

dirtyaddiction said:


> One from Saturday, not my usual HL CL combination lol. Ziggys


 

Holy cow!  Those Ziggys, and those jeans!  HOT!!!


----------



## dbeth

Elsie87 said:


> Thanks *Meg*!
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing! That bag is TDF!



Thanks Elsie! Wowzers---your Chanel is gorgy and I also love your bracelet! 




samina said:


> Wow u look fab and ur little girl is adorable x



Thanks Samina---she was just to cute staring at my shoes. 



megt10 said:


> I am going to be looking for that one. It is gorgeous and goes so well with the shoes which I own too.



meg, I think there might be one on Ebay right now, but I am not 100% sure. 



AEGIS said:


> awww sooo cute



Thanks Aegis---she's my little pumkin. She is so funny when it comes to shoes.



Dukeprincess said:


> Look at that little sweetheart!    She's thinking "When I get older Mommy is going to give these gorgeous shoes to me!"



  Hehe! She notices most of my high heels but these for some reason really caught her attention and she wouldn't stop staring & touching.



dirtyaddiction said:


> My god, your bracelet is TDF!!! Whose it by???
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the textures! Bag is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> love it! I have a couple tops like this, every time I wear them I put a belt over the ruching



Thank you Dirty! It's one of my favs. 



dirtyaddiction said:


> One from Saturday, not my usual HL CL combination lol. Ziggys





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You look fierce! Love the Ziggys!




 Exactly what I was thinking!!!  Fierce!! Wow!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

mmmoussighi said:


> Holy cow!  Those Ziggys, and those jeans!  HOT!!!





dbeth said:


> Exactly what I was thinking!!!  Fierce!! Wow!



thank you ladiessssss


----------



## dhampir2005

mmmoussighi said:


> Patent camel decolettes today.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this style top. It doesn't seem very figure flattering. Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and excuse the makeup-less face.  :/
> 
> View attachment 1631195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631196



Whatever *M*! I think you look awesome and it is flattering!



Elsie87 said:


> Black patent Wallis for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



That bracelet and the Chanel? What's not to like? You look great!



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!



Looks like your dd has awesome taste! Also that outfit is gorgeous and the bag is tdf!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1630404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630405
> 
> 
> My first color blocking attempt! With the trusty pink python ns. It's amazing how versatile these are!



I think this is a color block attempt win! I'm really glad you're finding the ns versatile because I remember you were concerned about it. Btw I love your Mardi GRAS outfits! You look gorgeous in those!


----------



## dhampir2005

dirtyaddiction said:


> One from Saturday, not my usual HL CL combination lol. Ziggys



This outfit is super hot! Love the way you rock the ziggys!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi everyone! Sorry for disappearing for a while, but I was super swamped lately! Everyone looks gorgeous in their spring colored outfits! I'm hopping on the trend too. I'm even wearing mint toe nail polish! 

I know it wasn't warm enough today in Houston but I felt like wearing a maxi dress anyway 

My ootd:

Moss cardigan
MBMJ purse
Banana Republic maxi dress
Beige Suede Toutenkaboucle


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for disappearing for a while, but I was super swamped lately! Everyone looks gorgeous in their spring colored outfits! I'm hopping on the trend too. I'm even wearing mint toe nail polish!
> 
> I know it wasn't warm enough today in Houston but I felt like wearing a maxi dress anyway
> 
> My ootd:
> 
> Moss cardigan
> MBMJ purse
> Banana Republic maxi dress
> Beige Suede Toutenkaboucle



gorgeous!!! Love the Toutenkaboucle's


----------



## dhampir2005

dirtyaddiction said:


> gorgeous!!! Love the Toutenkaboucle's



I love yours more! Of course now that I can't find them anywhere I would kill for a pink or jade pair..... Fail! I guess that's the way of the CL world


----------



## icecreamom

*Ladies , THANK YOU so much for your nice comments, they mean a lot to me {Group hug} *​


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!


Lovely dbeth!!



mmmoussighi said:


> Patent camel decolettes today.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this style top. It doesn't seem very figure flattering. Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and excuse the makeup-less face. :/
> 
> View attachment 1631195
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631196


 

You look incredible, wouldn't have known you were sans makeup if you hadn't said so!!!



dirtyaddiction said:


> One from Saturday, not my usual HL CL combination lol. Ziggys


WOW dirtyaddiction, I love the Ziggys!!  



dhampir2005 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for disappearing for a while, but I was super swamped lately! Everyone looks gorgeous in their spring colored outfits! I'm hopping on the trend too. I'm even wearing mint toe nail polish!
> 
> I know it wasn't warm enough today in Houston but I felt like wearing a maxi dress anyway
> 
> My ootd:
> 
> Moss cardigan
> MBMJ purse
> Banana Republic maxi dress
> Beige Suede Toutenkaboucle


Great look dhampir!!  I think we all want spring and summer!!!


----------



## stilly

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for disappearing for a while, but I was super swamped lately! Everyone looks gorgeous in their spring colored outfits! I'm hopping on the trend too. I'm even wearing mint toe nail polish!
> 
> I know it wasn't warm enough today in Houston but I felt like wearing a maxi dress anyway
> 
> My ootd:
> 
> Moss cardigan
> MBMJ purse
> Banana Republic maxi dress
> Beige Suede Toutenkaboucle


 
These look amazing on you!!! Love them!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dirtyaddiction said:


> One from Saturday, not my usual HL CL combination lol. Ziggys



LOVE the Ziggys, this is the first time i've seen them on someone IRL and they look amazing




dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!



You look great & DD has excellent taste, watch out when she gets older


----------



## dbeth

dhampir2005 said:


> Whatever *M*! I think you look awesome and it is flattering!
> 
> 
> 
> That bracelet and the Chanel? What's not to like? You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your dd has awesome taste! Also that outfit is gorgeous and the bag is tdf!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a color block attempt win! I'm really glad you're finding the ns versatile because I remember you were concerned about it. Btw I love your Mardi GRAS outfits! You look gorgeous in those!



Thanks doll!!  You look lovely in your maxi dress!! Gorgeous colors.



beagly911 said:


> Lovely dbeth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look incredible, wouldn't have known you were sans makeup if you hadn't said so!!!
> 
> 
> WOW dirtyaddiction, I love the Ziggys!!
> 
> 
> Great look dhampir!!  I think we all want spring and summer!!!



Thanks Beagly! 



heiress-ox said:


> LOVE the Ziggys, this is the first time i've seen them on someone IRL and they look amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great & DD has excellent taste, watch out when she gets older



Hehe, right?! My older daughter (5yo) gets upset when her hair bow falls out. More worried about her!


----------



## chloe speaks

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Chloe. I love your outfit stylish and perfect for the museum. Do you find the flats comfortable? I have never found a pair of cute flats that didn't hurt my feet more than heels ever could.


thanks meg! for me CL flats are not necessarily 'comfortable', but still better for walking around and tracking a 5 year old than my heels. it's crazy but when I wear my nice flats, i have another pair of really comfy no-name flats in my bag plus Blister Block in my bag LOL. sometimes, the look of flats is just right on (little more casual) than the heels in my experience.



cts900 said:


> How perfect are YOU!  Just gorgeous in every detail.



you are too kind cts! 



dbeth said:


> Oh I LOVE animal prints especially leopard!!! Love your look!


 THANK you dbeth!



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!


LOVE your set of pics! my little girl is the same - we went to my favorite vintage shop together today, and she said...mommy, there are no Louboutins here! and she loves her 'strassed' shoes very much.



mmmoussighi said:


> Patent camel decolettes today.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this style top. It doesn't seem very figure flattering. Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and excuse the makeup-less face.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631196


 that style of top is very hard to wear, i find. however, it looks pretty cute on you!



dirtyaddiction said:


> One from Saturday, not my usual HL CL combination lol. Ziggys


love the top w/ the ziggys!


dhampir2005 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for disappearing for a while, but I was super swamped lately! Everyone looks gorgeous in their spring colored outfits! I'm hopping on the trend too. I'm even wearing mint toe nail polish!
> 
> I know it wasn't warm enough today in Houston but I felt like wearing a maxi dress anyway
> 
> My ootd:
> 
> Moss cardigan
> MBMJ purse
> Banana Republic maxi dress
> Beige Suede Toutenkaboucle


hey, sometimes, you're just feeling it even if the weather isn't! looks good. i can't wait for maxi dress weather either.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

beagly911 said:


> Lovely dbeth!!
> 
> You look incredible, wouldn't have known you were sans makeup if you hadn't said so!!!
> 
> WOW dirtyaddiction, I love the Ziggys!!
> 
> Great look dhampir!!  I think we all want spring and summer!!!



Thanks Beagly!



heiress-ox said:


> LOVE the Ziggys, this is the first time i've seen them on someone IRL and they look amazing



Thanks! They're currently my favorite go to shoes 



chloe speaks said:


> love the top w/ the ziggys!



Thanks Chloe


----------



## martinaa

dirtyaddiction said:


> One from Saturday, not my usual HL CL combination lol. Ziggys


 
Very, very hot!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

martinaa said:


> Very, very hot!



Thanks Martinaa


----------



## phiphi

SO behind!! sorry if i couldn't go back very far - love this thread!




dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner this past Sat. night with my DH. Wore my beautiful Amethyste HP & paired it with a purple dress. I had to wear a scarf because I was about to bust out of the chest------the buttons were gapping open. I so wish they had a bigger size because I love this dress, but it was a clearance item & there was none left.
> 
> Oh! And I used one of my favorite bags---my Valentino hot pink Vertigo.
> 
> I inlcuded some pics of my younger daughter----she just couldn't get over my shoes---she kept looking at them and grabbing the heel.  I think it's her favorite pair, just like mommy!



beth, i ADORE the detailing - heck i love everything! and your DD is so cute!! 



mmmoussighi said:


> Patent camel decolettes today.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this style top. It doesn't seem very figure flattering. Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and excuse the makeup-less face.  :/
> 
> View attachment 1631195
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631196



i like the top! it is very cute - the light fabric makes it fun and chic.



dirtyaddiction said:


> One from Saturday, not my usual HL CL combination lol. Ziggys



wowza fierceness!!



dhampir2005 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for disappearing for a while, but I was super swamped lately! Everyone looks gorgeous in their spring colored outfits! I'm hopping on the trend too. I'm even wearing mint toe nail polish!
> 
> I know it wasn't warm enough today in Houston but I felt like wearing a maxi dress anyway
> 
> My ootd:
> 
> Moss cardigan
> MBMJ purse
> Banana Republic maxi dress
> Beige Suede Toutenkaboucle



totally bohemian chic!


----------



## phiphi

work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.


----------



## megt10

mmmoussighi said:


> Patent camel decolettes today.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this style top. It doesn't seem very figure flattering. Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and excuse the makeup-less face. :/
> 
> View attachment 1631195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631196


 You look totally cute.


----------



## megt10

dirtyaddiction said:


> One from Saturday, not my usual HL CL combination lol. Ziggys


 Wow love the outfit and the shoes are fabulous.


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for disappearing for a while, but I was super swamped lately! Everyone looks gorgeous in their spring colored outfits! I'm hopping on the trend too. I'm even wearing mint toe nail polish!
> 
> I know it wasn't warm enough today in Houston but I felt like wearing a maxi dress anyway
> 
> My ootd:
> 
> Moss cardigan
> MBMJ purse
> Banana Republic maxi dress
> Beige Suede Toutenkaboucle


 Adorable outfit and the shoes are fantastic with it.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.


 Wow Phiphi, that is how to look hot in a suit. You look awesome.


----------



## GoGlam

phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.


great combo with the white/black polka and the red


----------



## needloub

phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.



Beautiful and classic outfit!  Love it!


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.



Wow Phi! You really know how to pull outfits together!! You always look so fab. Me---I stick with either dresses or skinny jeans with tops. I don't know how to put pieces together.

Absolutely LOVE your red eel piggies!!!


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.





great inspiration on how to jazz up a suit


----------



## dhampir2005

beagly911 said:


> Lovely dbeth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look incredible, wouldn't have known you were sans makeup if you hadn't said so!!!
> 
> 
> WOW dirtyaddiction, I love the Ziggys!!
> 
> 
> Great look dhampir!!  I think we all want spring and summer!!!



I know I do! The weather in Houston has been fluctuating a lot and we've been getting a ton of rain... which stinks! 



stilly said:


> These look amazing on you!!! Love them!!!



Thank you *stilly!* I still need to one day get a pair of pigalles . I love your collection but I somehow can't take the plunge!



dbeth said:


> Thanks doll!!  You look lovely in your maxi dress!! Gorgeous colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, right?! My older daughter (5yo) gets upset when her hair bow falls out. More worried about her!



Thank you! I love maxi dresses because theoretically with a cardigan it's like wearing a light blanket. I like to curl up in my dress whenever I'm studying and the long length makes it impossible to flash anyone my underwear 



chloe speaks said:


> thanks meg! for me CL flats are not necessarily 'comfortable', but still better for walking around and tracking a 5 year old than my heels. it's crazy but when I wear my nice flats, i have another pair of really comfy no-name flats in my bag plus Blister Block in my bag LOL. sometimes, the look of flats is just right on (little more casual) than the heels in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> you are too kind cts!
> 
> THANK you dbeth!
> 
> 
> LOVE your set of pics! my little girl is the same - we went to my favorite vintage shop together today, and she said...mommy, there are no Louboutins here! and she loves her 'strassed' shoes very much.
> 
> that style of top is very hard to wear, i find. however, it looks pretty cute on you!
> 
> 
> love the top w/ the ziggys!
> 
> hey, sometimes, you're just feeling it even if the weather isn't! looks good. i can't wait for maxi dress weather either.



As far as I'm concerned it is maxi weather time  



phiphi said:


> SO behind!! sorry if i couldn't go back very far - love this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth, i ADORE the detailing - heck i love everything! and your DD is so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> i like the top! it is very cute - the light fabric makes it fun and chic.
> 
> 
> 
> wowza fierceness!!
> 
> 
> 
> totally bohemian chic!



Thank you! 



megt10 said:


> Adorable outfit and the shoes are fantastic with it.



Awww thank you meg! I debated about wearing the martel since I think it makes the outfit more boho, but didn't feel like breaking them in. I strive to look halfway decent most days. I would love to one day look as polished as you do every day


----------



## dhampir2005

phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.



This outfit totally jazzes up the classic black suit! I love it!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

megt10 said:


> Wow love the outfit and the shoes are fabulous.



Thanks meg 



phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.



I love how the shoes pop!


----------



## Elsie87

phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.


 

Very classy and chic!


----------



## Elsie87

Peacock patent Pigalles for today:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

How do you always look so put together!!  


phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

You look really beautiful here  its a great photo!


weibaobai said:


> From my blog...


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Wow Phiphi, that is how to look hot in a suit. You look awesome.



thank you meg!



GoGlam said:


> great combo with the white/black polka and the red



thanks goglam!



needloub said:


> Beautiful and classic outfit!  Love it!



aw, thank you so much needloub!



dbeth said:


> Wow Phi! You really know how to pull outfits together!! You always look so fab. Me---I stick with either dresses or skinny jeans with tops. I don't know how to put pieces together.
> 
> Absolutely LOVE your red eel piggies!!!



you are too sweet - and i love your outfits! you have wonderful style! 



AEGIS said:


> great inspiration on how to jazz up a suit



thanks aegis! 



dhampir2005 said:


> This outfit totally jazzes up the classic black suit! I love it!



thank you dhampir!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Thanks meg
> 
> I love how the shoes pop!



thank you dirtyaddiction!



Elsie87 said:


> Very classy and chic!



thanks E!!!


----------



## phiphi

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



you know i love the peacock patent pigalles! i love them on you.



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> How do you always look so put together!!



you are so kind, loubi! thank you!



weibaobai said:


> From my blog...



very pretty!!


----------



## dbeth

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...



This is seriously the CUTEST pic!!!! Love it!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi dbeth~Thank you! 


dbeth said:


> This is seriously the CUTEST pic!!!! Love it!


 
Hi phiphi~thanks so much!


phiphi said:


> very pretty!!


 
Hi Loubiwhirl~Oh thats so sweet of you! thanks! 


Loubiwhirl_ said:


> You look really beautiful here  its a great photo!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Fabulous Elsie!


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...


 OMG how adorable. I love this picture with your dog. You, your outfit and dog are gorgeous.


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.


 WOW what a great way to make a suit POP!!  Great look phiphi!


----------



## cts900

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...



This is a beautiful picture.



Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



You are always stunning.



phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.



Perfection.  You are so chic and sophisticated.  Beauty personified!


----------



## megt10

Today was kinda cool so I broke out my Mervillon boot for running errands. The tunic is Pure Cashmere, leggings are Falke, the scarf is Hermes and the belt is Robert Rodriguez. The belt actually came with a skirt and I bought the skirt just for the belt. The bag is BV and the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Fabulous!! The piggies are a great accent!


----------



## beagly911

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...


 Great look, I really like the blouse!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Today was kinda cool so I broke out my Mervillon boot for running errands. The tunic is Pure Cashmere, leggings are Falke, the scarf is Hermes and the belt is Robert Rodriguez. The belt actually came with a skirt and I bought the skirt just for the belt. The bag is BV and the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto.



gorgeous!  i am obsessed with your color combinations here!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today was kinda cool so I broke out my Mervillon boot for running errands. The tunic is Pure Cashmere, leggings are Falke, the scarf is Hermes and the belt is Robert Rodriguez. The belt actually came with a skirt and I bought the skirt just for the belt. The bag is BV and the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto.


 Terrific errand running outfit meg!


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> I know I do! The weather in Houston has been fluctuating a lot and we've been getting a ton of rain... which stinks!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thank you meg! I debated about wearing the martel since I think it makes the outfit more boho, but didn't feel like breaking them in. I strive to look halfway decent most days. I would love to one day look as polished as you do every day


 That is so nice of you to say, thank you dhampir! I too strive to look decent on an almost daily basis. The reason for me is that I use to be fat and putting effort into my appearance keeps me motivated to never go back to that point in my life.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> gorgeous! i am obsessed with your color combinations here!


 Thanks so much CTS. I really love the magenta color of the tunic. It is such a happy color and makes me feel good when I wear it. That is what drew me to the scarf as well it has magenta and orange two of my favorite colors.


beagly911 said:


> Terrific errand running outfit meg!


 Thanks so much Beagly. I was going for cute but really comfy and I succeeded in the later for sure. I will be wearing this again. It just felt super on.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Megt10~thank you! Mei says thanks too!


megt10 said:


> OMG how adorable. I love this picture with your dog. You, your outfit and dog are gorgeous.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi cts900~ Thank you!


cts900 said:


> This is a beautiful picture.
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## weibaobai

Hi beagly911~ Thanks!  The blouse is super comfy!


beagly911 said:


> Great look, I really like the blouse!


----------



## maggiesze1

megt10 said:


> Today was kinda cool so I broke out my Mervillon boot for running errands. The tunic is Pure Cashmere, leggings are Falke, the scarf is Hermes and the belt is Robert Rodriguez. The belt actually came with a skirt and I bought the skirt just for the belt. The bag is BV and the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto.



OMG!! I love LOVE your bag!!


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> This is me now.. Out... Remanded outfit minus bra
> 
> View attachment 1627589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627591
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627592


Gorgeous as always Jamie! You have a nice shape and you dress very nice so I think some women are jealous. Nothing wrong with your outfit choice at all!


----------



## megt10

maggiesze1 said:


> OMG!! I love LOVE your bag!!


 Thank you so much. I got it recently from Rue. I had been searching for a pink bag for awhile and I thought it was just the right pink to go with so many of my clothes and shoes. At least that is how I justified it, lol.


----------



## loubieloo

Hi ladies, this is my first outfit post so be gentle 

I just got grey suede Ron Ron Zeppas from Matches.  Love them, but sorry about the poor quality pic taken in a changing room on a blackberry.







and a close up


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...



great photography!!

cute look!


----------



## sammix3

Nude Bianca 120


----------



## PetitColibri

sammix3 said:


> Nude Bianca 120



you look stunning !
I love your dress !


----------



## jamidee

It's been so long so I'm going to give a general :Ty: !!! You ladies always make me feel like a million bucks!


----------



## jamidee

phiphi said:
			
		

> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.



Love those piggies!!


----------



## megt10

loubieloo said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first outfit post so be gentle
> 
> I just got grey suede Ron Ron Zeppas from Matches. Love them, but sorry about the poor quality pic taken in a changing room on a blackberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up


 Love these shoes they look great on you.


sammix3 said:


> Nude Bianca 120


 Sammi love the shoes and of course the DVF dress. You look fantastic.


----------



## GCGDanielle

loubieloo said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first outfit post so be gentle
> 
> I just got grey suede Ron Ron Zeppas from Matches. Love them, but sorry about the poor quality pic taken in a changing room on a blackberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up


 
You look super cute!


----------



## GCGDanielle

sammix3 said:


> Nude Bianca 120


----------



## weibaobai

Hi crispedrosa~
Thank you!




CRISPEDROSA said:


> great photography!!
> 
> cute look!


----------



## weibaobai

The nude looks great on you!





sammix3 said:


> Nude Bianca 120


----------



## samina

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Nude Bianca 120



Sammix3 - wow u look lovely


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here are some pics of my black decollettes again


----------



## needloub

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are some pics of my black decollettes again



Love the different textures in your outfit!  So gorgeous!


----------



## justpeachy4397

needloub said:


> Love the different textures in your outfit!  So gorgeous!



thanks!


----------



## mmmoussighi

dhampir2005 said:


> Whatever *M*! I think you look awesome and it is flattering!


 
Thanks, D!  You're so sweet!



dhampir2005 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for disappearing for a while, but I was super swamped lately! Everyone looks gorgeous in their spring colored outfits! I'm hopping on the trend too. I'm even wearing mint toe nail polish!
> 
> I know it wasn't warm enough today in Houston but I felt like wearing a maxi dress anyway
> 
> My ootd:
> 
> Moss cardigan
> MBMJ purse
> Banana Republic maxi dress
> Beige Suede Toutenkaboucle


 
Cute!!! Maybe it's time for me to hop back on the maxi dress trend?



beagly911 said:


> You look incredible, wouldn't have known you were sans makeup if you hadn't said so!!!


 
Thanks, beagly!  That's so nice!



chloe speaks said:


> that style of top is very hard to wear, i find. however, it looks pretty cute on you!


 
Thanks, Chloe!  I had my doubts, but I think I'll try it again, next time with a belt.


----------



## mmmoussighi

phiphi said:


> i like the top! it is very cute - the light fabric makes it fun and chic.


 
Thanks, phiphi!  I ended up really liking it!  It got lots of compliments, and you're right, the light fabric made it very wearable!



phiphi said:


> work today. suiting up with my red eel pigalles.


 
I love that pop of red!  Fabulous!!!



megt10 said:


> You look totally cute.


 
Thanks, meg!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Every time I see you in those peacock pigalles, I die a little!  They're fantastic!!!!



weibaobai said:


> From my blog...


 
That is SOOOO adorable!!!



sammix3 said:


> Nude Bianca 120


 
Oh, my goodness, Sammi!  That dress is fantastic!  And I love the biancas!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are some pics of my black decollettes again


 
You look SO great!  I love the look!  And decolettes are one of my favorites!


----------



## weibaobai

HI mmmoussighi~
Thank you! 


mmmoussighi said:


> That is SOOOO adorable!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Thank you everyone for the compliments. Sorry its so general but everyone looks fabulous in their CLs! I've been super busy with work but still look at everyone's outfits!


----------



## Perfect Day

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are some pics of my black decollettes again



You are so beautiful, love your blog.


----------



## justpeachy4397

mmmoussighi said:


> You look SO great!  I love the look!  And decolettes are one of my favorites!



thanks! decolettes are my fav too... although I guess I am a little biased since I don't own any other type of CL's.... will need to work on changing that


----------



## justpeachy4397

Perfect Day said:


> You are so beautiful, love your blog.



thank you! the blog is pretty new and just getting started, so still learning the ropes!


----------



## beagly911

The smirk on my face is not indicative of the day!

Dress: Calvin Klein
Sweater: Apt 9
CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP


----------



## chelle0216

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of my black decollettes again



Ohh Love your outfit!  goes well with your decolletes..


----------



## chelle0216

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Peacock patent Pigalles for today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love love them pigalles! Nice bag too hehe..


----------



## chelle0216

weibaobai said:
			
		

> From my blog...



You Look so lovely! Love the photography as well! What style is your CL? Pls


----------



## mmmoussighi

beagly911 said:


> The smirk on my face is not indicative of the day!
> 
> Dress: Calvin Klein
> Sweater: Apt 9
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP


 
Wow!  That v-neck is super flattering!  And I know I've said it before, but DAMN those legs!!!


----------



## chelle0216

I'm super behind sorry ladies! I just want to say everyone looks soooo stunning!! What a great sense of style and fashion. You all inspire me. Love the whole look..  So unique and so versatile.. Love love love it! Just wanted to say have an amazing weekend.. And keep rocking them loubies!


----------



## dhampir2005

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the peacock on both the shoes and purse! They are a great match together 



weibaobai said:


> From my blog...



Cute outfit! Your dog is super adorable!



megt10 said:


> Today was kinda cool so I broke out my Mervillon boot for running errands. The tunic is Pure Cashmere, leggings are Falke, the scarf is Hermes and the belt is Robert Rodriguez. The belt actually came with a skirt and I bought the skirt just for the belt. The bag is BV and the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto.



Ummm love the color on that bag! Really great errand running outfit. As usual love it all 



loubieloo said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first outfit post so be gentle
> 
> I just got grey suede Ron Ron Zeppas from Matches.  Love them, but sorry about the poor quality pic taken in a changing room on a blackberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up



Great casual outfit!



sammix3 said:


> Nude Bianca 120



Love the color on that dress. Plus it has pockets! I am a huge fan of dresses with small functional details like that.



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are some pics of my black decollettes again



You look so chic!



beagly911 said:


> The smirk on my face is not indicative of the day!
> 
> Dress: Calvin Klein
> Sweater: Apt 9
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP



What a great outfit! Love the pleated full skirt on the dress! I would like to see an outfit of the dress sans cardigan with the purple scissor girls


----------



## weibaobai

Hi dhampir~ thanks! Mei says thanks too!



dhampir2005 said:


> Cute outfit! Your dog is super


----------



## samina

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Nude Bianca 120



Sammix3 - how did u size in the 120 biancas and are they more comfy then compared to 140?


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> The smirk on my face is not indicative of the day!
> 
> Dress: Calvin Klein
> Sweater: Apt 9
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP


Lovely outfit & CLs!!


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Love the peacock on both the shoes and purse! They are a great match together
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit! Your dog is super adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm love the color on that bag! Really great errand running outfit. As usual love it all
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color on that dress. Plus it has pockets! I am a huge fan of dresses with small functional details like that.
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great outfit! Love the pleated full skirt on the dress! I would like to see an outfit of the dress sans cardigan with the purple scissor girls


 Thanks so much.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> The smirk on my face is not indicative of the day!
> 
> Dress: Calvin Klein
> Sweater: Apt 9
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP


 OMG, you look fabulous! The dress is perfect love it.


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> WOW what a great way to make a suit POP!!  Great look phiphi!



thank you beagly! you look great too!!



cts900 said:


> Perfection.  You are so chic and sophisticated.  Beauty personified!



thank you so much dear cts. i hope you are doing well!



megt10 said:


> Today was kinda cool so I broke out my Mervillon boot for running errands. The tunic is Pure Cashmere, leggings are Falke, the scarf is Hermes and the belt is Robert Rodriguez. The belt actually came with a skirt and I bought the skirt just for the belt. The bag is BV and the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto.



this is a great colour combo!



loubieloo said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first outfit post so be gentle
> 
> I just got grey suede Ron Ron Zeppas from Matches.  Love them, but sorry about the poor quality pic taken in a changing room on a blackberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up



very cute!! 



sammix3 said:


> Nude Bianca 120



love this dress on you sammi!



jamidee said:


> Love those piggies!!



thank you jamidee!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are some pics of my black decollettes again



very sweet!



mmmoussighi said:


> Thanks, phiphi!  I ended up really liking it!  It got lots of compliments, and you're right, the light fabric made it very wearable!
> I love that pop of red!  Fabulous!!!



thank you mmmoussighi!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

A very late thank you to you all for your lovely comments! 

Here's the link to the jeans Chelle
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/188848



CRISPEDROSA said:


> nice look!
> 
> Shoe twins





LouboutinHottie said:


> fabulous!





chelle0216 said:


> Very nice! It goes well with whole outfit too esp the VB jeans





chelle0216 said:


> Adeline may I ask where you got the VB jeans? I think I want one too..  thanks!





phiphi said:


> adorable!!!






			
				Jönathan;21130227 said:
			
		

> Super cute!


----------



## Nadjalista

Hi guys, this is my very first pic on this forum. This is my outfit from yesterday and my only pair of Loubies - Gorgone 120.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Nadjalista said:


> Hi guys, this is my very first pic on this forum. This is my outfit from yesterday and my only pair of Loubies - Gorgone 120.


 
Great first outfit pic, and what a fun, unique pair of CLs!!!


----------



## Nadjalista

You all looks a really really great


----------



## Nadjalista

mmmoussighi said:


> Great first outfit pic, and what a fun, unique pair of CLs!!!



Thank you mmmoussighi 

I am not a profi in posing :giggles: and my english is so poor. But it is sooo fun hier with you guys, that I must practice


----------



## CindyKay

megt10 said:


> Today was kinda cool so I broke out my Mervillon boot for running errands. The tunic is Pure Cashmere, leggings are Falke, the scarf is Hermes and the belt is Robert Rodriguez. The belt actually came with a skirt and I bought the skirt just for the belt. The bag is BV and the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto.



Nice Campana! Love how you work that pink into the outfit. Perfection...


----------



## ihavetoomany

Patent Blue Rolandos


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

OMG  This is beautiful!  Absolute perfection!  Where did you get the dress?



ihavetoomany said:


> Patent Blue Rolandos


----------



## GCGDanielle

Nadjalista said:


> Thank you mmmoussighi
> 
> I am not a profi in posing :giggles: and my english is so poor. But it is sooo fun hier with you guys, that I must practice


 
I love your outfit! 
Please keep posting.  You're doing great!


----------



## mmmoussighi

ihavetoomany said:


> Patent Blue Rolandos


 
Oh, my goodness!  You're so pretty!  And I love that outfit!


----------



## GCGDanielle

ihavetoomany said:


> Patent Blue Rolandos


 
Great outfit.  You are stunning!


----------



## ihavetoomany

thank you! it's j.crew and i got it on sale!



MissMeggiebeth said:


> OMG  This is beautiful!  Absolute perfection!  Where did you get the dress?


----------



## ihavetoomany

awe thank you! 



mmmoussighi said:


> Oh, my goodness!  You're so pretty!  And I love that outfit!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Thanks!  I just found the post on your blog...which I will now be following!  



ihavetoomany said:


> thank you! it's j.crew and i got it on sale!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Nadjalista said:


> Hi guys, this is my very first pic on this forum. This is my outfit from yesterday and my only pair of Loubies - Gorgone 120.



oooh those are fabulous!



ihavetoomany said:


> Patent Blue Rolandos



cute! great dress


----------



## Stina Lee

My outfit!

Shirt: forever 21
Cardigan: H&M
Pants: BDG from Urban Outfitters
Shoes: patent simple 100's


----------



## nycmarilyn

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> My outfit!
> 
> Shirt: forever 21
> Cardigan: H&M
> Pants: BDG from Urban Outfitters
> Shoes: patent simple 100's



I LOVE this whole outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Stina Lee said:


> My outfit!
> 
> Shirt: forever 21
> Cardigan: H&M
> Pants: BDG from Urban Outfitters
> Shoes: patent simple 100's



looking beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are some pics of my black decollettes again



love your look!

beautiful background!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sammix3 said:


> Nude Bianca 120



sooo beautiful! love the color of your dress!! 
great combination! you look great, as always


----------



## Kentucky

fumi said:


> WTH someone actually pointed and laughed at you?
> You look amazing! I _wish_ I had a chest and curves like you.


You look absolutely beautiful!!! and they knew it as well...


----------



## evanescent

Hi ladies! It's been a while since I posted. Missed out on some great outfits so would just like to say that everyone looks fabulous! I wore my seersucker pin ups today.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since I posted. Missed out on some great outfits so would just like to say that everyone looks fabulous! I wore my seersucker pin ups today.



This outfit is so beautiful! It reminds me of a classier era and I love it!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you beagly! you look great too!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much dear cts. i hope you are doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> this is a great colour combo!
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> love this dress on you sammi!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you jamidee!
> 
> 
> 
> very sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you mmmoussighi!


 Thanks so much Phiphi.


CindyKay said:


> Nice Campana! Love how you work that pink into the outfit. Perfection...


 Thanks Cindy. I love the color of this bag and am going to work it into lots of outfits this spring and summer .


----------



## megt10

Nadjalista said:


> Hi guys, this is my very first pic on this forum. This is my outfit from yesterday and my only pair of Loubies - Gorgone 120.


 Wow what a great look! You look fantastic and I love the sweater.


----------



## megt10

ihavetoomany said:


> Patent Blue Rolandos


 What a beautiful dress and I love the scarf paired with the neutral jacket. You look great.


----------



## megt10

Stina Lee said:


> My outfit!
> 
> Shirt: forever 21
> Cardigan: H&M
> Pants: BDG from Urban Outfitters
> Shoes: patent simple 100's


 Such a cute outfit! I love the colored denim. You look great.


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since I posted. Missed out on some great outfits so would just like to say that everyone looks fabulous! I wore my seersucker pin ups today.


 Totally gorgeous.


----------



## beagly911

Stina Lee said:


> My outfit!
> 
> Shirt: forever 21
> Cardigan: H&M
> Pants: BDG from Urban Outfitters
> Shoes: patent simple 100's


 Great outfit!!


----------



## GrRoxy

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! It's been a while since I posted. Missed out on some great outfits so would just like to say that everyone looks fabulous! I wore my seersucker pin ups today.



You look amazing!


----------



## Stina Lee

nycmarilyn said:


> I LOVE this whole outfit!



Thanks so much!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> looking beautiful!



Thanks, CRISPEDROSA! You're outfits are always amazing! 



megt10 said:


> Such a cute outfit! I love the colored denim. You look great.



Thanks!! It's a great trend! 66 degrees in NYC brought out the nautical look!


----------



## Nadjalista

GCGDanielle said:


> I love your outfit!
> Please keep posting.  You're doing great!



Oh, Thank you 
I really loved to post often, but I do not wear them so oft... And with a just one pair is that kind a boring.


----------



## Nadjalista

megt10 said:


> Wow what a great look! You look fantastic and I love the sweater.



Thanks megt10 

The Sweater is Mango. It is like this  just not with V-neck.

And you have a amazing Loubies kollektion


----------



## Nadjalista

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since I posted. Missed out on some great outfits so would just like to say that everyone looks fabulous! I wore my seersucker pin ups today.




Very cute


----------



## chelle0216

Hello everyone.. Out with my fiancé and friends. Decided to take a pic in the bathroom to show my outfit.

Jacket: Malene Birger
Top: Bebe
Bottom: Rue 21
Shoes: Rolando Turquoise 140mm


----------



## laurenychu

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1636499
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.. Out with my fiancé and friends. Decided to take a pic in the bathroom to show my outfit.
> 
> Jacket: Malene Birger
> Top: Bebe
> Bottom: Rue 21
> Shoes: Rolando Turquoise 140mm



Supa cute! Love the way it changes shades/colors when you pair it with different things!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice outfits, everyone.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???

I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...


----------



## fieryfashionist

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...



I love the Altadamas with it!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

chelle0216 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.. Out with my fiancé and friends. Decided to take a pic in the bathroom to show my outfit.
> 
> Jacket: Malene Birger
> Top: Bebe
> Bottom: Rue 21
> Shoes: Rolando Turquoise 140mm



You look so great!!   Love the shoetastic pop of color!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since I posted. Missed out on some great outfits so would just like to say that everyone looks fabulous! I wore my seersucker pin ups today.



Well... you sure do make a fabulous come-back!!! hehe, you are just BEAUTIFULLLLL here 



Stina Lee said:


> My outfit!
> 
> Shirt: forever 21
> Cardigan: H&M
> Pants: BDG from Urban Outfitters
> Shoes: patent simple 100's



Love the red jeans! 



ihavetoomany said:


> Patent Blue Rolandos



Ooh I love your dress! So pretty! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are some pics of my black decollettes again



Looking fabulous, girl!!!


----------



## kham

Altadamas!!! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636553


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kham said:


> Altadamas!!!





fieryfashionist said:


> I love the Altadamas with it!!!  Love it!!!



Alrighty... AD 2 : VP 0 

Thanks ladies


----------



## heiress-ox

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1636499
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.. Out with my fiancé and friends. Decided to take a pic in the bathroom to show my outfit.
> 
> Jacket: Malene Birger
> Top: Bebe
> Bottom: Rue 21
> Shoes: Rolando Turquoise 140mm



LOVE this outfit, the shoes are a fab pop of colour 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636553



Another vote here for the ADs, I'm loving coloured jeans for spring/summer!


----------



## beagly911

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1636499
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.. Out with my fiancé and friends. Decided to take a pic in the bathroom to show my outfit.
> 
> Jacket: Malene Birger
> Top: Bebe
> Bottom: Rue 21
> Shoes: Rolando Turquoise 140mm


Looking terrific!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636553


Great outfit CEC, I vote for the AD's!!!


----------



## beagly911

Dinner out with friends tonight

Tank: Caslon
Cardi: Ann Taylor
Pants: Faconnable
CL's: Purple suede Rolando


----------



## megt10

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1636499
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.. Out with my fiancé and friends. Decided to take a pic in the bathroom to show my outfit.
> 
> Jacket: Malene Birger
> Top: Bebe
> Bottom: Rue 21
> Shoes: Rolando Turquoise 140mm


 That is a really cute outfit and I love the pop of color that your gorgeous shoe provide.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Dinner out with friends tonight
> 
> Tank: Caslon
> Cardi: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Faconnable
> CL's: Purple suede Rolando


 You look fabulous Beagly.  I love your entire outfit and the pants look so good on you.


----------



## evanescent

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> This outfit is so beautiful! It reminds me of a classier era and I love it!





megt10 said:


> Totally gorgeous.





GrRoxy said:


> You look amazing!





Nadjalista said:


> Very cute





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Well... you sure do make a fabulous come-back!!! hehe, you are just BEAUTIFULLLLL here



Thank you ladies! I posted the pic from my phone and didnt realise how huge it is on my monitor screen!! Apologies! :shame:


----------



## evanescent

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636553



Another vote for the Altadamas! 



chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1636499
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.. Out with my fiancé and friends. Decided to take a pic in the bathroom to show my outfit.
> 
> Jacket: Malene Birger
> Top: Bebe
> Bottom: Rue 21
> Shoes: Rolando Turquoise 140mm



Gorgeous  So in love with turquoise!


----------



## akillian24

Another one for ADs!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Alrighty... AD 2 : VP 0
> 
> Thanks ladies


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous Beagly. I love your entire outfit and the pants look so good on you.


 Thanks meg, they are a gorgeous soft suede that I couldn't even come close to getting on two years ago and now they are a little big  Time to find someone that can take them in a little!


----------



## GoGlam

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...



ADs!


----------



## heychar

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636553



Royal Blue


----------



## DariaD

Beagly, you look fantastic and SO slim!
You will power is something to admire as much as we admire your outfits here 





beagly911 said:


> Dinner out with friends tonight
> 
> Tank: Caslon
> Cardi: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Faconnable
> CL's: Purple suede Rolando


----------



## martinaa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636553


The outfit is great with the Altadamas! I love the color of the jeans!


----------



## martinaa

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1636499
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.. Out with my fiancé and friends. Decided to take a pic in the bathroom to show my outfit.
> 
> Jacket: Malene Birger
> Top: Bebe
> Bottom: Rue 21
> Shoes: Rolando Turquoise 140mm



The color of the Rolandos is so beautiful! I wish I had such thin legs to wear white pants!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thanks meg, they are a gorgeous soft suede that I couldn't even come close to getting on two years ago and now they are a little big  Time to find someone that can take them in a little!


 That is such an awesome feeling isn't it? Congratulations. When I lost weight I found a good tailor who helped me save some of my favorites and the rest I just donated and replaced.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

heiress-ox said:


> LOVE this outfit, the shoes are a fab pop of colour
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote here for the ADs, I'm loving coloured jeans for spring/summer!





beagly911 said:


> Looking terrific!!
> 
> 
> Great outfit CEC, I vote for the AD's!!!





evanescent said:


> Another vote for the Altadamas!
> 
> Gorgeous  So in love with turquoise!





akillian24 said:


> Another one for ADs!





GoGlam said:


> ADs!





heychar said:


> Royal Blue





martinaa said:


> The outfit is great with the Altadamas! I love the color of the jeans!




Thank you everyone!!! I guess the ADs are a no brainer now


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Beagly, you look fantastic and SO slim!
> You will power is something to admire as much as we admire your outfits here


Thank you Daria, I appreciate the encouragement!



megt10 said:


> That is such an awesome feeling isn't it? Congratulations. When I lost weight I found a good tailor who helped me save some of my favorites and the rest I just donated and replaced.


It is awesome, I'm just scared about where to take them since they are suede - I don't want to ruin them!


----------



## chelle0216

Thank you everyone!!!! I actually wore it for only a few minutes cause the I needed a heel gripper lol. I was flattered that I also got so many compliments when we're walking around cause the color really stood out.


----------



## BattyBugs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636553


 
Another vote for the ADs. Love them with this outfit!


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Dinner out with friends tonight
> 
> Tank: Caslon
> Cardi: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Faconnable
> CL's: Purple suede Rolando


 
You look so cute!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> My outfit!
> 
> Shirt: forever 21
> Cardigan: H&M
> Pants: BDG from Urban Outfitters
> Shoes: patent simple 100's



So cute & fun!!!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

evanescent said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! It's been a while since I posted. Missed out on some great outfits so would just like to say that everyone looks fabulous! I wore my seersucker pin ups today.



What a beautiful and sexy look!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> You look so cute!


Thanks Batty, I'm starting to combine colors I wouldn't have before...ie brown and purple, I think I came out pretty good!


----------



## jenayb

Barbie Pink Ron Ron


----------



## chilecorona

Pink Trailer, my pinup look!

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m629/chilecorona/What to wear/photo2.jpg

http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m629/chilecorona/What to wear/photo.jpg


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Barbie Pink Ron Ron


Oooh Princess Beach, you look fabulous in your Louboutins!


----------



## chilecorona

jenaywins said:


> Barbie Pink Ron Ron


Love the color, perfect princess color!


----------



## fumi

jenaywins said:


> Barbie Pink Ron Ron



Hah this is too funny!


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> Barbie Pink Ron Ron



Who knew Princess Peach was SO well heeled  Love this pic, you and DBF look like you had the best time haha!


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> Barbie Pink Ron Ron


 Hah, Oh please tell us what you were dressed up for!  I love it!!!  Mario is adorable!!  hehe!!!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, not the best pics, sorry ladies but this is the LBD (black satin) with my YoYo Zeppas....thoughts???


----------



## beagly911

hmm...I thnk I need to have DH help me with pics!!  You really cant see the detail on the dress or the lace accent on the shoes...dang!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> hmm...I thnk I need to have DH help me with pics!!  You really cant see the detail on the dress or the lace accent on the shoes...dang!!



Thats ok Beagly--- I can totally imagine wat it looks like!! the shoes are just so girly & feminine --- glad u found something to wear with them. You look great--- I think u made a good choice!!


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> Oooh Princess Beach, you look fabulous in your Louboutins!


eerrr I meant Princess Peach!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Barbie Pink Ron Ron



Haha what a fabulous and fun picture!!!! So cute you two!


----------



## laurenychu

Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.


----------



## angelcove

Laurenychu, u look beautiful!  I luv everything abt this pic... The hair, the dress, & the shoes are TDF!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.



I absoluetly love this outfit! And your hair as well!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Thats ok Beagly--- I can totally imagine wat it looks like!! the shoes are just so girly & feminine --- glad u found something to wear with them. You look great--- I think u made a good choice!!


Thanks dbeth!! The dress is all satin, and the top is rouched!!


----------



## gymangel812

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.


love everything, especially your red hair!! i just dyed mine red recently (from blonde)


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Barbie Pink Ron Ron



I LOVE this!!!!!  DH and DS were Waluigi and Luigi for Halloween!  We are Mario Bros junkies in these parts .  You two are _way too cute_.


----------



## heiress-ox

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.



Beautiful, everything about this pic is perfection girl, I love it! Your red hair is amazing, I was contemplating dyeing mine, and yours just makes me want to more!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ok ladies, I just bought these new pastel blue jeans, but I don't know which shoes to wear when I go out tomorrow lol.
> Very Privé in Azur (patent leather) or Altadama in Royal Blue (nabuck watersnake)???
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Altadamas...
> 
> View attachment 1636553


 
I vote for Altamada too! gives it contrast and picks up the color of your shirt. You look amazing btw


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.


 
Love the structure of the dress, especially the uneven hem. Who's it by?


----------



## laurenychu

angelcove said:
			
		

> Laurenychu, u look beautiful!  I luv everything abt this pic... The hair, the dress, & the shoes are TDF!!!


Thank you! I prefer to keep things simple and am so glad there are others that appreciate it!




			
				CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> I absoluetly love this outfit! And your hair as well!


Thanks so much!! It's so nice to get positive feedback!




			
				gymangel812 said:
			
		

> love everything, especially your red hair!! i just dyed mine red recently (from blonde)


Thank you! You need to post an outfit pic do we can all see your red hair too!




			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> Beautiful, everything about this pic is perfection girl, I love it! Your red hair is amazing, I was contemplating dyeing mine, and yours just makes me want to more!


Thanks! You should do it! It's a lot of work though, I get refreshed every two weeks..good thing my bestie has her own salon! Pictures if you do it please!


----------



## laurenychu

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Love the structure of the dress, especially the uneven hem. Who's it by?



Thanks! It's by ASOS (=


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

laurenychu said:


> Thanks! It's by ASOS (=


 
Wow! Thanks for the info. I gotta look into ASOS more often


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Haven't worn CL in a long time  so I wore my St Jeanne with spikes with a DVF skirt and cotton top. Bag and belt by Hermes


----------



## AEGIS

Elsie87 said:


> Peacock patent Pigalles for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!





weibaobai said:


> From my blog...





megt10 said:


> Today was kinda cool so I broke out my Mervillon boot for running errands. The tunic is Pure Cashmere, leggings are Falke, the scarf is Hermes and the belt is Robert Rodriguez. The belt actually came with a skirt and I bought the skirt just for the belt. The bag is BV and the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto.





justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are some pics of my black decollettes again





beagly911 said:


> The smirk on my face is not indicative of the day!
> 
> Dress: Calvin Klein
> Sweater: Apt 9
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP





laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.





supercute!


----------



## AEGIS

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Haven't worn CL in a long time  so I wore my St Jeanne with spikes with a DVF skirt and cotton top. Bag and belt by Hermes




supercute!


----------



## AEGIS

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.




where is this dress from?  i really like it


----------



## laurenychu

AEGIS said:
			
		

> where is this dress from?  i really like it



Asos (=


----------



## Nunu305

Hello where do you purchase I am looking to get my first pair.


----------



## dibonne

My beloved Halte.. 


More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us


----------



## martinaa

dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us


 
 Ahhh, beautiful!


----------



## martinaa

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.


 
Wow, you look great! I like your hair in the pictures - the colour and the styling!


----------



## stylist d

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.



Love the outfit


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Haven't worn CL in a long time  so I wore my St Jeanne with spikes with a DVF skirt and cotton top. Bag and belt by Hermes


 
This look is


----------



## GoGlam

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.


SO chic!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us



beautiful, i love that nude with your skintone


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> Barbie Pink Ron Ron


 
Cute! I love the pink. It looks good on you.


----------



## BattyBugs

chilecorona said:


> Pink Trailer, my pinup look!
> 
> http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m629/chilecorona/What to wear/photo2.jpg
> 
> http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m629/chilecorona/What to wear/photo.jpg


 
You wear the Trailer well.


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Ok, not the best pics, sorry ladies but this is the LBD (black satin) with my YoYo Zeppas....thoughts???


 
I like your dress & you really can't go wrong with the shoes. Are you looking for an outfit for a specific event?


----------



## BattyBugs

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.


 
Cute dress. I really like the way it flows.


----------



## BattyBugs

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Haven't worn CL in a long time  so I wore my St Jeanne with spikes with a DVF skirt and cotton top. Bag and belt by Hermes


 
Love the spikes! They give an edge to a very classy outfit.


----------



## BattyBugs

dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us


 

The nude Halte is a great color on you.


----------



## laurenychu

dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us



looveeeee your haltes!


----------



## laurenychu

martinaa said:


> Wow, you look great! I like your hair in the pictures - the colour and the styling!





stylist d said:


> Love the outfit





GoGlam said:


> SO chic!!!





BattyBugs said:


> Cute dress. I really like the way it flows.



thanks ladies!


----------



## dbeth

All you bloggers have the cutest styles!!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> I like your dress & you really can't go wrong with the shoes. Are you looking for an outfit for a specific event?


 Thanks Batty, I have a 9-1-1 banquet in April and then another banquet at a national conference in June.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Love the spikes! They give an edge to a very classy outfit.



Thank you! Yes that's what I was hoping to achieve. Didn't want to look like I was going to the office :0P




			
				Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> This look is






			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> supercute!



Thank you ladies!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AEGIS

dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us





great look! that is truly your nude


----------



## megt10

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.


 OMG, you look so chic. Love the dress on you.


----------



## megt10

jenaywins said:


> Barbie Pink Ron Ron


  So cute.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> ok, not the best pics, sorry ladies but this is the lbd (black satin) with my yoyo zeppas....thoughts???


 hot


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Haven't worn CL in a long time  so I wore my St Jeanne with spikes with a DVF skirt and cotton top. Bag and belt by Hermes


 Gorgeous outfit. I love your necklace it works so well with the CDC. You look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us


 Super cute outfit.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us


 
I love your blog!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit. I love your necklace it works so well with the CDC. You look fantastic.


 
Thank you!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us


 
Such a fun outfit!


----------



## needloub

dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us



You look fantastic...just beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> hot


Thanks meg


----------



## laurenychu

megt10 said:


> OMG, you look so chic. Love the dress on you.



thanks hun!


----------



## chelle0216

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.



Wohooo! Very sexy laurenychu! I love your outfit with your black pigalle!! Hehe!


----------



## cts900

dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us



You look very elegant.



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Haven't worn CL in a long time  so I wore my St Jeanne with spikes with a DVF skirt and cotton top. Bag and belt by Hermes



Look at your teeny waist!  Gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

At work today is my old school tobacco Miss Marples....


----------



## GCGDanielle

cts900 said:


> At work today is my old school tobacco Miss Marples....




Gorgeous, as always!  Love it from head to toe (including your phone cover!).


----------



## beagly911

Today's outfit

Dress: Tahari
CL's: Nude patent VP's


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> At work today is my old school tobacco Miss Marples....


 Great look cts!!  I really like the dress!!  And the CL's are lovely!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Dress: Tahari
> CL's: Nude patent VP's


 
Gorgeous!  Great color on you.


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Dress: Tahari
> CL's: Nude patent VP's


Awesomethe entire look!!


----------



## beagly911

GCGDanielle said:


> Gorgeous! Great color on you.


Thanks GCG, it is a loud color but I love it!



9distelle said:


> Awesomethe entire look!!


Thanks 9, and it's a really comfy dress on top of it!!  BONUS!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.


Hi love your outfit....can you please tell me where you got your dress?  Who's the designer.  You look amazing btw.


----------



## laurenychu

chelle0216 said:
			
		

> Wohooo! Very sexy laurenychu! I love your outfit with your black pigalle!! Hehe!



Thanks Chelle! This wouldn't be possible without you, I've been trying to wear them a lot to break them on! Still hard to walk though haha




			
				Dr. Louboutin said:
			
		

> Hi love your outfit....can you please tell me where you got your dress?  Who's the designer.  You look amazing btw.



Thank you Dr. Louboutin (= the dress is from ASOS


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Dress: Tahari
> CL's: Nude patent VP's


 
Love the dress and VPs *beagly*!!!


----------



## cts900

GCGDanielle said:


> Gorgeous, as always!  Love it from head to toe (including your phone cover!).



You are always so sweet.  Thank you for making me feel special .



beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Dress: Tahari
> CL's: Nude patent VP's



I LOVE this color!!!!! I just wore a dress in this same pop of pink.  Looks fabulous on you dear.



beagly911 said:


> Great look cts!!  I really like the dress!!  And the CL's are lovely!!



Thank you so very much.  I am a sucker for the old school styles.


----------



## stilly

dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us


 
I love your look *dibonne*!!!
The Haltes are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.


 
You look amazing *laurenychu*!!!
Love the piggies!!!


----------



## laurenychu

stilly said:
			
		

> You look amazing laurenychu!!!
> Love the piggies!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies I've been away for far too long, just wanted to say that you all look fabulous!!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> At work today is my old school tobacco Miss Marples....



I have no words.


----------



## pixiesparkle

*dibonne* you look so chic!!
*laurenychu* love your outfit =) and I have the same Iphone cover in hot pink =P
*jenaywins* what a cute outfit


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> At work today is my old school tobacco Miss Marples....




i love a woman who is undaunted by a bold print!



beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Dress: Tahari
> CL's: Nude patent VP's




you go to work looking great!


----------



## mastudg

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since I posted. Missed out on some great outfits so would just like to say that everyone looks fabulous! I wore my seersucker pin ups today.



You look gorgeous!!!

Please, I really need to know where is this beautiful dress from.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1635612&stc=1&d=1331380277


----------



## DariaD

cts900 said:


> At work today is my old school tobacco Miss Marples....



Lovely! And phone cover is super cute


----------



## DariaD

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Dress: Tahari
> CL's: Nude patent VP's



Love that dress, magenta color is so rich!


----------



## phiphi

i am SO behind, i could only go back a few pages! you all look ah-mazing!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Haven't worn CL in a long time  so I wore my St Jeanne with spikes with a DVF skirt and cotton top. Bag and belt by Hermes



you are so slender!! very pretty outfit!



dibonne said:


> My beloved Halte..
> 
> More outfit, fashion, food obsessions on my blog All love Us



cute!



cts900 said:


> At work today is my old school tobacco Miss Marples....



love this retro look cts. you look beautiful!



beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Dress: Tahari
> CL's: Nude patent VP's



that's a great colour on you beagly! i likey!


----------



## phiphi

another old school style - burgundy patent triclo - more pics on ze blog


----------



## NANI1972

phiphi said:


> another old school style - burgundy patent triclo - more pics on ze blog



You always look so classy and put together. I love a lot of CLs older styles, they are timeless! BTW getting my Ginos today!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> At work today is my old school tobacco Miss Marples....


 Beautiful CTS, love the outfit and as always you look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Dress: Tahari
> CL's: Nude patent VP's


 Wow Beagly, love, love, love the dress on you and those shoes are making your legs look a mile long. You look gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> another old school style - burgundy patent triclo - more pics on ze blog


 Hot and classy at the same time. Fantastic look Phiphi.


----------



## phiphi

NANI1972 said:


> You always look so classy and put together. I love a lot of CLs older styles, they are timeless! BTW getting my Ginos today!



yay! i can't wait to see the ginos!! woo hoo! and thank you so much for your kind comments. CL's older styles do have a special place in my heart (and collection )



megt10 said:


> Hot and classy at the same time. Fantastic look Phiphi.



thank you so much meg!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> I have no words.


 
You are so precious to me. 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies I've been away for far too long, just wanted to say that you all look fabulous!!!


 
How WONDERFUL to "see" you. I have been thinking of you so much. How are you?????



AEGIS said:


> i love a woman who is undaunted by a bold print!


 
Thank you so much! Prints are still very new to me but I am getting more brave every day!



DariaD said:


> Lovely! And phone cover is super cute


 
Thanks, babe! The phone cover is Kate Spade .



phiphi said:


> love this retro look cts. you look beautiful!


 


phiphi said:


> another old school style - burgundy patent triclo - more pics on ze blog


 
Speaking of retro! Thanks, babe but I pale in comparison to you. I love the lacy top and the pop of burgundy. You are goregous.



megt10 said:


> Beautiful CTS, love the outfit and as always you look fantastic.


 
Thank you, love. I credit you with giving me the courage to wear prints like these.


----------



## laurenychu

Wearing Isa today at work (=


----------



## gymangel812

laurenychu said:


> Wearing Isa today at work (=


love the outfit! where is the blue blazer from?


----------



## GCGDanielle

phiphi said:


> another old school style - burgundy patent triclo - more pics on ze blog


 
Honestly, phi.  How do you do it?  You always look so incredible and chic, but effortless at the same time.  I'm so jealous!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Love the dress and VPs *beagly*!!!


Thank you stilly!



cts900 said:


> You are always so sweet. Thank you for making me feel special .
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this color!!!!! I just wore a dress in this same pop of pink. Looks fabulous on you dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much. I am a sucker for the old school styles.


Thank you cts, I love color right now!



AEGIS said:


> i love a woman who is undaunted by a bold print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you go to work looking great!


Thanks AEGIS, I have no other places to go so work is my fashion outlet!



DariaD said:


> Love that dress, magenta color is so rich!


Thank you Daria!



phiphi said:


> i am SO behind, i could only go back a few pages! you all look ah-mazing!
> 
> 
> 
> you are so slender!! very pretty outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> love this retro look cts. you look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> that's a great colour on you beagly! i likey!


Thanks phi!


----------



## GCGDanielle

laurenychu said:


> Wearing Isa today at work (=


 
I just  your style!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Wow Beagly, love, love, love the dress on you and those shoes are making your legs look a mile long. You look gorgeous.


 Thank you meg, you are so sweet!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> another old school style - burgundy patent triclo - more pics on ze blog


WOW great look!


----------



## laurenychu

GCGDanielle said:


> I just  your style!



XOXO!




gymangel812 said:


> love the outfit! where is the blue blazer from?



thanks gymangel812! the blazer is h&m from last year, but zara and h&m always have bright colored blazers around this time of year!


----------



## beagly911

laurenychu said:


> Wearing Isa today at work (=


Great work outfit!


----------



## chelle0216

martinaa said:


> The color of the Rolandos is so beautiful! I wish I had such thin legs to wear white pants!




Thank you Martinaa..It was super tight though and the material stretches..hehe..


----------



## Jönathan

NANI1972 said:


> You always look so classy and put together. I love a lot of CLs older styles, they are timeless! BTW getting my Ginos today!



Gino T-bars are so classic! What color did you get??


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> At work today is my old school tobacco Miss Marples....



Super cute!


----------



## Jönathan

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Dress: Tahari
> CL's: Nude patent VP's



Such a pretty outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> another old school style - burgundy patent triclo - more pics on ze blog


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Jönathan

laurenychu said:


> Wearing Isa today at work (=



Cute!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> another old school style - burgundy patent triclo - more pics on ze blog



Omg! So cute! Love your outfit!


----------



## laurenychu

beagly911 said:


> Great work outfit!






			
				Jönathan;21313456 said:
			
		

> Cute!




thank you beagly and jonathan!


----------



## Perfect Day

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.



What a fab outfit!


----------



## heiress-ox

laurenychu said:


> Wearing Isa today at work (=



great outfit, I LOVE blazers in statement colours!


----------



## sobe2009

phiphi said:


> another old school style - burgundy patent triclo - more pics on ze blog




I have no words for how much I love ur style, u look stunning! as always


----------



## sobe2009

laurenychu said:


> Wearing Isa today at work (=



Lovely!!


----------



## beagly911

Jönathan;21313429 said:
			
		

> Such a pretty outfit!


 Thank you so much Jonathan!


----------



## phiphi

cts900 said:


> Speaking of retro! Thanks, babe but I pale in comparison to you. I love the lacy top and the pop of burgundy. You are goregous.



you are always so generous, thank you C!! 



laurenychu said:


> Wearing Isa today at work (=



very cute! i love the blazer with this outfit.



GCGDanielle said:


> Honestly, phi.  How do you do it?  You always look so incredible and chic, but effortless at the same time.  I'm so jealous!



you are too kind, GCGDanielle!! thank you so much. 



beagly911 said:


> WOW great look!



thanks beagly!




			
				Jönathan;21313449 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!!



aw, thanks jönathan!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Omg! So cute! Love your outfit!



thank you sweetie!



sobe2009 said:


> I have no words for how much I love ur style, u look stunning! as always



i wish i could look amazing like you!! thank you my dearest!


----------



## beagly911

Todays outfit

Dress: Maggy London
CL's: Purple scissor girls


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: Purple scissor girls



Looks great!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: Purple scissor girls


 

I love this dress and cardi on you *beagly*!!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: Purple scissor girls



Look at your teeny waist!!!!!!!!!  You look fab.


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> At work today is my old school tobacco Miss Marples....



You look so darn cute!! Love that print!!



phiphi said:


> another old school style - burgundy patent triclo - more pics on ze blog



 wow phi. Another amazing outfit!! I need to get something with lace, I have fallen in love with all your lace clothing!!  



laurenychu said:


> Wearing Isa today at work (=



Whoa!!! Look at your thighs!!  

You look gorgeous!!! 



beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: Purple scissor girls



Gorgeous dress Beagly!! Love the yellow roses print--- maggy London has the prettiest prints.  And look at your waist!!


----------



## laurenychu

heiress-ox said:


> great outfit, I LOVE blazers in statement colours!


thank you! i don`t wear color often, but when i do it`s usually bright!



sobe2009 said:


> Lovely!!


thanks sobe2009!



phiphi said:


> very cute! i love the blazer with this outfit


thank you! i needed a pick me up for humpday!



dbeth said:


> Whoa!!! Look at your thighs!!
> You look gorgeous!!!


OMG you made my week!


----------



## martinaa

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: Purple scissor girls


 
Great! Love the dress on You - beautiful colours!


----------



## megt10

laurenychu said:


> Wearing Isa today at work (=


 Gorgeous dress and the blazer looks great with it. Love it!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: Purple scissor girls


 OMG Beagly I love this on you! You look so incredible! Your waist look tiny and the dress is perfect and I think this is my favorite so far.


----------



## megt10

Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.



Meg - you look fab, love miss clichy which I could walk in 160.. The emerald green is amazing  I have this colourway in Ron rons


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.



Meg you look stunning- those clichys are incredible. Im always so jelly of your closet!


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Looks great!!!


 


stilly said:


> I love this dress and cardi on you *beagly*!!!


 


GCGDanielle said:


> Look at your teeny waist!!!!!!!!! You look fab.


 


dbeth said:


> You look so darn cute!! Love that print!!
> 
> 
> 
> wow phi. Another amazing outfit!! I need to get something with lace, I have fallen in love with all your lace clothing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! Look at your thighs!!
> 
> You look gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress Beagly!! Love the yellow roses print--- maggy London has the prettiest prints. And look at your waist!!


 


martinaa said:


> Great! Love the dress on You - beautiful colours!


 


megt10 said:


> OMG Beagly I love this on you! You look so incredible! Your waist look tiny and the dress is perfect and I think this is my favorite so far.


You ladies are so sweet! Thanks so very much!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.


 Looking lovely meg!


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Meg - you look fab, love miss clichy which I could walk in 160.. The emerald green is amazing  I have this colourway in Ron rons


 


Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Meg you look stunning- those clichys are incredible. Im always so jelly of your closet!


 


beagly911 said:


> Looking lovely meg!


 Thanks so much ladies. You are all so kind.


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.


 
Oh la la! Great outfi! I love the GREEN!


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: Purple scissor girls



what a cheerful colour!



dbeth said:


> wow phi. Another amazing outfit!! I need to get something with lace, I have fallen in love with all your lace clothing!!



 thank you my dear dbeth!! you are so kind! 



megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.



i love the hooves print. so gorgeous!!!


----------



## cts900

Jönathan;21313422 said:
			
		

> Super cute!


 
Thanks, babe!



beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: Purple scissor girls


 
This is SO flattering on you!!!!! 



dbeth said:


> You look so darn cute!! Love that print!!


 
Awww, than you so much sweetie. I appreciate your kind words. 



megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.


 
Perfection. That print is TDF! Totally inspiring!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.



Beautiful hun! As always


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> what a cheerful colour!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear dbeth!! you are so kind!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the hooves print. so gorgeous!!!


Thank you phi



cts900 said:


> Thanks, babe!
> 
> 
> 
> This is SO flattering on you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, than you so much sweetie. I appreciate your kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection. That print is TDF! Totally inspiring!


Thank you cts, its great when things start to fit better!


----------



## GCGDanielle

megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.


 
Beautiful and inspiring, as always.  
I love how your happiness and great attitude always shines in every pic.


----------



## laurenychu

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous dress and the blazer looks great with it. Love it!



thanks doll!


----------



## chelle0216

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: Purple scissor girls



Lovely outfit beagly! Love the color of your dress with your loubie!


----------



## chelle0216

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.



I'm seriously loving the color of your Miss Clichy! It's color is just gorgeous and goes so well with your skin tone. Perfect outfit as well!


----------



## Missshiv

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.



megt10 you look fabulous!!!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.




beautiful!


----------



## megt10

martinaa said:


> Oh la la! Great outfi! I love the GREEN!


 


phiphi said:


> what a cheerful colour!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear dbeth!! you are so kind!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the hooves print. so gorgeous!!!


 


cts900 said:


> Thanks, babe!
> 
> 
> 
> This is SO flattering on you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, than you so much sweetie. I appreciate your kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection. That print is TDF! Totally inspiring!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful hun! As always


 


GCGDanielle said:


> Beautiful and inspiring, as always.
> I love how your happiness and great attitude always shines in every pic.


 


chelle0216 said:


> I'm seriously loving the color of your Miss Clichy! It's color is just gorgeous and goes so well with your skin tone. Perfect outfit as well!


 


Missshiv said:


> megt10 you look fabulous!!!


 


AEGIS said:


> beautiful!


 Wow ladies, thank you so much. You are all so kind and I appreciate your comments more than I can say.  GCGDanielle I really loved your comment. I may not always feel beautiful but I do almost always feel happy and positive. I am glad that shows.


----------



## Nadjalista

megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.




Lovely


----------



## megt10

Nadjalista said:


> Lovely


 Thank yo so much.


----------



## beagly911

chelle0216 said:


> Lovely outfit beagly! Love the color of your dress with your loubie!


 Thanks chelle!


----------



## beagly911

Today's outfit for work...Welcome spring!!!  It was 82 here today!!

Dress: Marvin Richards (a Stein Mart find)
CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai


----------



## ilovemylilo

love your dress, *beagly911*!


----------



## ilovemylilo

An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.


----------



## beagly911

ilovemylilo said:


> An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.


Great holiday styling!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for work...Welcome spring!!! It was 82 here today!!
> 
> Dress: Marvin Richards (a Stein Mart find)
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai


 
Your dresses and CLs are so adorable!!!
I love the spring colors!!!
I've got to break out my spring outfits...


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.


 
The Clichys and dress are gorgeous on you!!!
I love these CLs on you even if they are a bit of a struggle...


----------



## beagly911

ilovemylilo said:


> love your dress, *beagly911*!


Thank you so much!!



stilly said:


> Your dresses and CLs are so adorable!!!
> I love the spring colors!!!
> I've got to break out my spring outfits...


Thanks stilly, I just felt like "busting" out with spring this week!  haha!


----------



## 9distelle

ilovemylilo said:


> An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.


Like the entire look!!


----------



## martinaa

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for work...Welcome spring!!! It was 82 here today!!
> 
> Dress: Marvin Richards (a Stein Mart find)
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai


 
So Summer!


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for work...Welcome spring!!!  It was 82 here today!!
> 
> Dress: Marvin Richards (a Stein Mart find)
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai



i am loving all your bright coloured dresses!



ilovemylilo said:


> An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.



an oldie but a goodie! you look fabulous!


----------



## phiphi

DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

ilovemylilo said:


> An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.



You look great! so festive.



phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog



LOVE this.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> The Clichys and dress are gorgeous on you!!!
> I love these CLs on you even if they are a bit of a struggle...


 Thanks Stilly. I love the shoes too which is why I didn't send them back. When I ordered them from BG they were listed as 140's which is fine for me but when they arrived they were 160's. I loved them too much not to keep them. Maybe someday I won't feel like a baby giraffe learning to walk in them .


----------



## megt10

ilovemylilo said:


> An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.


 Gorgeous, I am glad to know I am not the only one with sitting shoes .


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog


 Phiphi, you look fantastic as always. Love the Dior with the outfit too, so classy and chic.


----------



## heiress-ox

phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog



such a lovely outfit, i love your lady dior bag too!


----------



## soleilbrun

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: Purple scissor girls


 This dress really accentuates your wiastline and breasts and in a fantastic way!!  It is what I like to call having a great breast day, congratulations. You look great!


----------



## soleilbrun

megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.


 
You look fantastic (as always)!


----------



## megt10

soleilbrun said:


> You look fantastic (as always)!


 Thank you so much Soleilbrun.


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> At work today is my old school tobacco Miss Marples....


 
Nice look, CTS.



beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Dress: Tahari
> CL's: Nude patent VP's


 

Love your dress!



phiphi said:


> another old school style - burgundy patent triclo - more pics on ze blog


 
Fabulous look!



laurenychu said:


> Wearing Isa today at work (=


 
Love the color on you.


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: Purple scissor girls


 
You look awesome.



megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.


 
Great outfit for St. Patty's day, Meg.



beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for work...Welcome spring!!! It was 82 here today!!
> 
> Dress: Marvin Richards (a Stein Mart find)
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai


 
Love the way this dress fits you.



ilovemylilo said:


> An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.


 
Nice!



phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog


 
Cute dress!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog


Great look phi!!


----------



## beagly911

soleilbrun said:


> This dress really accentuates your wiastline and breasts and in a fantastic way!! It is what I like to call having a great breast day, congratulations. You look great!


Hehe, thanks soleibrun!



BattyBugs said:


> Nice look, CTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous look!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color on you.


 Thank you Batty!  


BattyBugs said:


> You look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit for St. Patty's day, Meg.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the way this dress fits you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dress!


Thanks for both sweet compliments Batty!  Yellow seems to be my color this spring


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> You look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit for St. Patty's day, Meg.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the way this dress fits you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> Cute dress!


Thanks Batty.


----------



## Missrocks

Trying to find something stylish despite lastnight's rain
Bibis are pretty slip-proof


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Missrocks said:


> Trying to find something stylish despite lastnight's rain
> Bibis are pretty slip-proof



Beautiful! Love your red coat


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for work...Welcome spring!!!  It was 82 here today!!
> 
> Dress: Marvin Richards (a Stein Mart find)
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai




Lovely beagly!! You are a spring delight. So bright and sweet


----------



## cts900

BattyBugs said:


> Nice look, CTS.



Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog



You are gorgeous.  This dress is beyond beautiful and I adore it on you.  



ilovemylilo said:


> An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.



This made me smile ear to ear.  Love!



beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for work...Welcome spring!!!  It was 82 here today!!
> 
> Dress: Marvin Richards (a Stein Mart find)
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai



I am so into that bright color.  



Missrocks said:


> Trying to find something stylish despite lastnight's rain
> Bibis are pretty slip-proof



Great red!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> How WONDERFUL to "see" you. I have been thinking of you so much. How are you?????


 
I'm wonderful but completely exhausted at the moment! Baby girl is a dream come true!!!


----------



## megt10

Missrocks said:


> Trying to find something stylish despite lastnight's rain
> Bibis are pretty slip-proof


Yep, you succeeded very stylish. I wasn't as brave last night with the rain and wore Gucci boots, hated the thought of getting my CL's wet.


----------



## maggiesze1

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for work...Welcome spring!!!  It was 82 here today!!
> 
> Dress: Marvin Richards (a Stein Mart find)
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai



Wow! I love LOVE your dress!! It's so bright and cheery!!


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm wonderful but completely exhausted at the moment! Baby girl is a dream come true!!!



I am so happy for you, sweetheart .


----------



## cts900

I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!


----------



## Louboufan

So freakin cute!


cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well. DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Phiphi, you look fantastic as always. Love the Dior with the outfit too, so classy and chic.



thank you so much meg!



heiress-ox said:


> such a lovely outfit, i love your lady dior bag too!



thank you heiress!



BattyBugs said:


> Nice look, CTS.
> 
> Love your dress!
> 
> Fabulous look!
> 
> Love the color on you.



thank you batty!! 



beagly911 said:


> Great look phi!!



thanks beagly!



Missrocks said:


> Trying to find something stylish despite lastnight's rain
> Bibis are pretty slip-proof



great look missrocks!



cts900 said:


> You are gorgeous.  This dress is beyond beautiful and I adore it on you.



you my dear, are awesome.



cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!



how freaking amazing is this!? you two are so cute - i love this - DH's mickael flats are great, but his DW is fantabulous! you look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well. DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!


 Wow, totally gorgeous. You both look adorable.


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!



Aww! So cute! You both look fantastic and your dress is amazing!


----------



## indi3r4

cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!



woooow, what a lovely couple!


----------



## Missshiv

Taking my Biancas out for their first trip. On the way out for Mothers Day meal


----------



## cts900

indi3r4 said:


> woooow, what a lovely couple!



Thank you so much, sweet *indi* .



aoqtpi said:


> Aww! So cute! You both look fantastic and your dress is amazing!



You are darling...thank you.  The dress is just a cheapie I found on clearance at Nordstrom Rack.  It literally cost $19.  LOVE!



megt10 said:


> Wow, totally gorgeous. You both look adorable.



Thank you my dear, dear *meg*.  We felt like superstars .



phiphi said:


> you my dear, are awesome.
> 
> 
> how freaking amazing is this!? you two are so cute - i love this - DH's mickael flats are great, but his DW is fantabulous! you look gorgeous!



You are way too precious, sweet *phi*.  Thank you so very much! 



Louboufan said:


> So freakin cute!



Tee hee....thank you!!!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Uber cute! I love you dress 



cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well. DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!


 What a lovely couple!!  Way to rock the CL's Mr. cts!!  cts you look fabulous!!  



Missshiv said:


> Taking my Biancas out for their first trip. On the way out for Mothers Day meal


Great look, the Biancas are perfect!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm wonderful but completely exhausted at the moment! Baby girl is a dream come true!!!



so so happy for you dezy!!!! sending your family all my love and congratulations


----------



## needloub

cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!



Such great outfits!  I love a girly dress!



Missshiv said:


> Taking my Biancas out for their first trip. On the way out for Mothers Day meal



Beautiful nude on you!


----------



## cts900

ilovemylilo said:


> Uber cute! I love you dress



Thank you so much!



beagly911 said:


> What a lovely couple!!  Way to rock the CL's Mr. cts!!  cts you look fabulous!!



You are too kind, *beagly*.  Thank you. 



needloub said:


> Such great outfits!  I love a girly dress!



You are such a dear!  We felt like hot stuff in our little part of town...


----------



## heiress-ox

cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!


This is SO cute, you and DH both look fantastic, I love your dress!



Missshiv said:


> Taking my Biancas out for their first trip. On the way out for Mothers Day meal


That nude is fabulous on you, great look!


----------



## cts900

heiress-ox said:


> This is SO cute, you and DH both look fantastic, I love your dress!



Thanks babe!  The dress was a $19 clearance find at Nordstrom Rack .


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Outfit of the Day:*
Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
Necklace - *Aldo*
Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
(Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855


 

Love the look *CEC*!!!


----------



## stilly

Missshiv said:


> Taking my Biancas out for their first trip. On the way out for Mothers Day meal


 
You look so gorgeous in this outfit and the Biancas *Missshiv*!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855


 
gorgeous! love your chanel! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> so so happy for you dezy!!!! sending your family all my love and congratulations


 
thank you!!! xo



Missshiv said:


> Taking my Biancas out for their first trip. On the way out for Mothers Day meal


 
cute!



cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well. DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!


 
omg so fabulous! I love it!!!



phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog


 
you look great! 



ilovemylilo said:


> An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.


 
cute dress!!!



beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for work...Welcome spring!!! It was 82 here today!!
> 
> Dress: Marvin Richards (a Stein Mart find)
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai


 
you look great!!!



megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.


 
love the green clichys!!!


----------



## indi3r4

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Outfit of the Day:
> Sunnies - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Necklace - Aldo
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - H&M
> Blazer and Tank Top - Dynamite
> Bag - Chanel SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)



Always chic!

I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.


----------



## evanescent

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)



Love this look CEC! 



indi3r4 said:


> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.



Aww!!! So adorable! Little fashionista in training! 



Missshiv said:


> Taking my Biancas out for their first trip. On the way out for Mothers Day meal



Gorgeous Missshiv!



cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!



You both look so adorable together!! I absolutely love your dress cts! Would you mind sharing where it's from? 



phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog



So pretty and elegant! 



ilovemylilo said:


> An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.



Gorgeous!



beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for work...Welcome spring!!!  It was 82 here today!!
> 
> Dress: Marvin Richards (a Stein Mart find)
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai



Such a classic and elegant look, I love this outfit on you.



megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.



Gorgeous Meg! The Miss Clichy are so stunning!


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163



super cute!


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855


 
Looking good, *Cecilia*! 



indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163


 
Adorable! We're Candy flat twins!


----------



## Elsie87

In my peacock patent Pigalles today:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## megt10

Missshiv said:


> Taking my Biancas out for their first trip. On the way out for Mothers Day meal


 Love it! You look fabulous.


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855


 You look beautiful love every detail of your outfit.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous! love your chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!! xo
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> omg so fabulous! I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> cute dress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the green clichys!!!


 Dezy your back! Thank you and congratulations on your daughter. I am so happy for you.


----------



## Missshiv

heiress-ox said:


> This is SO cute, you and DH both look fantastic, I love your dress!
> 
> 
> That nude is fabulous on you, great look!





needloub said:


> Such great outfits!  I love a girly dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful nude on you!





beagly911 said:


> What a lovely couple!!  Way to rock the CL's Mr. cts!!  cts you look fabulous!!
> 
> 
> Great look, the Biancas are perfect!





stilly said:


> You look so gorgeous in this outfit and the Biancas *Missshiv*!!!
> Love it!!!



Thanks guys


----------



## Missshiv

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous! love your chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!! xo
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> omg so fabulous! I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> cute dress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the green clichys!!!





evanescent said:


> Love this look CEC!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww!!! So adorable! Little fashionista in training!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Missshiv!
> 
> 
> 
> You both look so adorable together!! I absolutely love your dress cts! Would you mind sharing where it's from?
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty and elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classic and elegant look, I love this outfit on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Meg! The Miss Clichy are so stunning!





megt10 said:


> Love it! You look fabulous.



Thank you so much! You are all so kind


----------



## Missshiv

indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163



Ohh my this is too cute!!


----------



## bagfashionista

Elsie87 said:


> In my peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love it... super classic pieces, all of it!


----------



## bagfashionista

indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163



awww......my daughter is exactly like that too!


----------



## sobe2009

cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!



OMG!!! CTS, you look amazing, love your outfit. You guys make such an adorable couple. And look how tiny ur waist is!!!! Amazing


----------



## sobe2009

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855



U look amazing!!!!!


----------



## sobe2009

phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog




Beautiful!! love your style and your pics are amazing



ilovemylilo said:


> An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.




Love those shoes and ur outfit!! 



beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for work...Welcome spring!!!  It was 82 here today!!
> 
> Dress: Marvin Richards (a Stein Mart find)
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai



Lovely!!!!!!, you just inspired to wear something yellow, such a happy color 



megt10 said:


> Last night went out to dinner. I wore my dinner shoes ( Miss Clichy 160). They are really comfortable but not that easy for me to walk in hence as DH calls them my sitting shoes. The dress is DVF, bag Versace and jacket quilted moto Balenciaga.



You look great as always. Obsessed with your Balenciaga jackets 



indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163



Awe!!! so sweet 



Elsie87 said:


> In my peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Absolutely adore your trenchcoat and dress. You look beautiful, classy and elegant . A++++


----------



## DariaD

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855



beautiful!!!


----------



## DariaD

indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163



this is so cute, your niece is absolutely adorable creature!


----------



## mmmoussighi

beagly911 said:


> Ok, not the best pics, sorry ladies but this is the LBD (black satin) with my YoYo Zeppas....thoughts???


 
HURRAY for the LBD!!!  Looking fantastic!!! (sorry for the delay, I've been on Spring Break with the kids)


----------



## Dukeprincess

*indi:* Your niece is so cute.  I just want to hug her!  

*phi:*  Another stunning combination, per usual!  

*cts:*  Holy crap!  No wonder DH was holding on to you, because I bet every man in the room was staring and 

*CEC:*  Wow, those shoes are fierce!

*beagly:* Loving the yellow on you.


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855


 
I LOVE this color blue on you. Gorgeous. 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous! love your chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!! xo
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> omg so fabulous! I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> cute dress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the green clichys!!!


 
You are so sweet, love. Thank you. I've missed you!!!!!



indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163


 
ADORABLE! I love this.



evanescent said:


> Love this look CEC!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww!!! So adorable! Little fashionista in training!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Missshiv!
> 
> 
> 
> You both look so adorable together!! I absolutely love your dress cts! *Would you mind sharing where it's from?*
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty and elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classic and elegant look, I love this outfit on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Meg! The Miss Clichy are so stunning!


 
Thank you so much for the kind words. It was a clerance dress from Nordstrom Rack that I found just last week. I can't remember the label but it was nothing fancy. 



Elsie87 said:


> In my peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Always, always chic beyond words....


----------



## cts900

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!!! CTS, you look amazing, love your outfit. You guys make such an adorable couple. And look how tiny ur waist is!!!! Amazing


 
Thank you my sweet! I am still getting used to this new body and of course all I see are my flaws so your encouragment is really appreciated more than you know. 



Dukeprincess said:


> *cts:* Holy crap! No wonder DH was holding on to you, because I bet every man in the room was staring and


 

You are hilarious...I adore you. Thanks for making me !!!


----------



## beagly911

sobe2009 said:


> Beautiful!! love your style and your pics are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those shoes and ur outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!!!!!!, you just inspired to wear something yellow, such a happy color
> 
> 
> 
> You look great as always. Obsessed with your Balenciaga jackets
> 
> 
> 
> Awe!!! so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely adore your trenchcoat and dress. You look beautiful, classy and elegant . A++++


Thank you so very much!



mmmoussighi said:


> HURRAY for the LBD!!! Looking fantastic!!! (sorry for the delay, I've been on Spring Break with the kids)


Thank you mmmoussighi, I love a LBD and iwth red and lace yoyo's   I hope you had a great spring break with the kids!!



Dukeprincess said:


> *indi:* Your niece is so cute. I just want to hug her!
> 
> *phi:* Another stunning combination, per usual!
> 
> *cts:* Holy crap! No wonder DH was holding on to you, because I bet every man in the room was staring and
> 
> *CEC:* Wow, those shoes are fierce!
> 
> *beagly:* Loving the yellow on you.


Thank you Dukeprincess I love yellow in the spring and summer!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855


WOW, you look GREAT!!!



indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163


Too cute!



Elsie87 said:


> In my peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Stunning, I love your dress!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well. DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!


 
You guys look seriously adorable, and you are TINY girl!!!


----------



## beagly911

Todays outfit

Ann Taylor head to almost the toes hehe, wish you could see the cute silk cowl neck on the shell, it is really cute.  I'm excited about the pants though ~ I know black pants shouldn't get you excited but they are a size 8 which I haven't been since college!
Cl's: Black calf New Hai


----------



## bling*lover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm wonderful but completely exhausted at the moment! Baby girl is a dream come true!!!


Congratulations Dezy, I've been wondering about you. Hope everything went well for all of you!



cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well. DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!


 
I  You! You look fabulous hun, I love the purple bow in your hair. And look at DH rocking his CL's. You look like a gorgeous couple!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855


 
Gorgeous CEC, I love your blazer!



beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Ann Taylor head to almost the toes hehe, wish you could see the cute silk cowl neck on the shell, it is really cute. I'm excited about the pants though ~ I know black pants shouldn't get you excited but they are a size 8 which I haven't been since college!
> Cl's: Black calf New Hai


 
Size 8 ! You look lovely hun!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> You guys look seriously adorable, and you are TINY girl!!!



You are the best my love .  I was feeling soooooo self conscious but I tried not to let it show.  Thank you for seeing the best in me.  



beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Ann Taylor head to almost the toes hehe, wish you could see the cute silk cowl neck on the shell, it is really cute.  I'm excited about the pants though ~ I know black pants shouldn't get you excited but they are a size 8 which I haven't been since college!
> Cl's: Black calf New Hai



Woo hoo!!!!!!! Congrats on the great success you have been having.  I know how much work it is!  You look great.  



bling*lover said:


> I  You! You look fabulous hun, I love the purple bow in your hair. And look at DH rocking his CL's. You look like a gorgeous couple!



I  you right back!  Thank you for writing such kind things.


----------



## phiphi

Missshiv said:


> Taking my Biancas out for their first trip. On the way out for Mothers Day meal



very cute!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855



love this!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous! love your chanel!
> 
> thank you!!! xo
> 
> cute!
> 
> omg so fabulous! I love it!!!
> 
> you look great!
> 
> cute dress!!!
> 
> you look great!!!
> 
> love the green clichys!!!



thank you dezy! congratulations again on DD!! 



indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163



too darned cute!



Elsie87 said:


> In my peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



love this outfit!



Dukeprincess said:


> *indi:* Your niece is so cute.  I just want to hug her!
> 
> *phi:*  Another stunning combination, per usual!
> 
> *cts:*  Holy crap!  No wonder DH was holding on to you, because I bet every man in the room was staring and
> 
> *CEC:*  Wow, those shoes are fierce!
> 
> *beagly:* Loving the yellow on you.



thanks hun!



beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Ann Taylor head to almost the toes hehe, wish you could see the cute silk cowl neck on the shell, it is really cute.  I'm excited about the pants though ~ I know black pants shouldn't get you excited but they are a size 8 which I haven't been since college!
> Cl's: Black calf New Hai



congrats~~ what a great accomplishment!


----------



## pixiesparkle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855


You look gorgeous!!! I love your seahorse necklace, so pretty!!


Elsie87 said:


> In my peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


such a chic outfit =)


cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!


awww how cute!


phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog


I love everything!! esp your Dior


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cts900 said:


> I LOVE this color blue on you. Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet, love. Thank you. I've missed you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ADORABLE! I love this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words. It was a clerance dress from Nordstrom Rack that I found just last week. I can't remember the label but it was nothing fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Always, always chic beyond words....





beagly911 said:


> WOW, you look GREAT!!!
> 
> 
> Too cute!
> 
> 
> Stunning, I love your dress!





bling*lover said:


> Congratulations Dezy, I've been wondering about you. Hope everything went well for all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> I  You! You look fabulous hun, I love the purple bow in your hair. And look at DH rocking his CL's. You look like a gorgeous couple!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous CEC, I love your blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> Size 8 ! You look lovely hun!





sobe2009 said:


> U look amazing!!!!!





DariaD said:


> beautiful!!!





stilly said:


> Love the look *CEC*!!!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous! love your chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!! xo
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> omg so fabulous! I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> cute dress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the green clichys!!!





evanescent said:


> Love this look CEC!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww!!! So adorable! Little fashionista in training!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Missshiv!
> 
> 
> 
> You both look so adorable together!! I absolutely love your dress cts! Would you mind sharing where it's from?
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty and elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classic and elegant look, I love this outfit on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Meg! The Miss Clichy are so stunning!





Elsie87 said:


> Looking good, *Cecilia*!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable! We're Candy flat twins!





megt10 said:


> You look beautiful love every detail of your outfit.



Thank you ladies!!! You are all too kind!!! Hope you all had a lovely weekend as well


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163



This is my favorite picture ever in the outfit thread!!! ADORABLEEEE!!!


----------



## beagly911

bling*lover said:


> Congratulations Dezy, I've been wondering about you. Hope everything went well for all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> I  You! You look fabulous hun, I love the purple bow in your hair. And look at DH rocking his CL's. You look like a gorgeous couple!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous CEC, I love your blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> Size 8 ! You look lovely hun!


Thank you so much bling!!



cts900 said:


> You are the best my love . I was feeling soooooo self conscious but I tried not to let it show. Thank you for seeing the best in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!!!!!!! Congrats on the great success you have been having. I know how much work it is! You look great.
> 
> 
> 
> I  you right back! Thank you for writing such kind things.


Thank you so very much cts...you should never feel self conscious, you have achieved so very much and look stunning!!!  Congrats hun!!!



phiphi said:


> very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> love this!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dezy! congratulations again on DD!!
> 
> 
> 
> too darned cute!
> 
> 
> 
> love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hun!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats~~ what a great accomplishment!


Thanks so much, still have a few more to loose!!  Maybe I'll be a 6 for the first time!!


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!



You are both so cute. You are looking skinny, CTS.



Missshiv said:


> Taking my Biancas out for their first trip. On the way out for Mothers Day meal



They look great. Are they the 120s?



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855



Cute outfit!



indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163



Oh my gosh, she is so adorable!



Elsie87 said:


> In my peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Very stylish!



beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Ann Taylor head to almost the toes hehe, wish you could see the cute silk cowl neck on the shell, it is really cute.  I'm excited about the pants though ~ I know black pants shouldn't get you excited but they are a size 8 which I haven't been since college!
> Cl's: Black calf New Hai



Another excellent look for your skinny self.


----------



## angelismo

wow you girls have some gorgeous shoes. I love the ones that Chiara from www.Theblondesalad.com has or the one from last post of Tamara from www.theglamandglitter.com they are so lady gaga


----------



## Elsie87

*Thanks for all the sweet comments!*  :urock:



*Beagly*: Simple and chic; great look!


Esoteri booties for today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## GoGlam

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Ann Taylor head to almost the toes hehe, wish you could see the cute silk cowl neck on the shell, it is really cute.  I'm excited about the pants though ~ I know black pants shouldn't get you excited but they are a size 8 which I haven't been since college!
> Cl's: Black calf New Hai


You look great beagly! If you don't mind my asking, what are you doing to lose weight?


----------



## samina

Emerald Green Ron Rons
Dress from ASOS
Cardigan from Karen Millen

Love the bright green perfect for spring and the red soles just pop!








View attachment 1


----------



## cts900

pixiesparkle said:


> awww how cute!


 
Thanks, sweetheart.



beagly911 said:


> Thank you so very much cts...you should never feel self conscious, you have achieved so very much and look stunning!!! Congrats hun!!!


 
Thank you for that support. It means so much!




BattyBugs said:


> You are both so cute. You are looking skinny, CTS.


 
I never thought in a million years anyone would write that about me! Thanks, bat! 



Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Love the color of your blazer! 



samina said:


> Emerald Green Ron Rons
> Dress from ASOS
> Cardigan from Karen Millen
> 
> Love the bright green perfect for spring and the red soles just pop!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1649232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


 

You look fantastic. I adore your flirty dress!


----------



## Missshiv

phiphi said:


> very cute!!



Thanks Phihi


----------



## Missshiv

BattyBugs said:


> They look great. Are they the 120s?



Thanks BattyBugs, these are the 140s.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Went back a few pages to check out all of the fabulous outfits!! 




ilovemylilo said:


> An oldie (hence the beautiful Christmas in the background :xtree pic of me wearing my 'sit-down-shoes', my beloved LP in Patent Black last Dec.



What a beautiful picture... you look great!! 



phiphi said:


> DVF abiba shirtdress and minibouts. more pics on ze blog



Just perfect, head to toe!!! 



cts900 said:


> I already posted this in DH's reveal thread but it makes me sooooooooo happy I am posting here as well.  DH is in black suede CL Mickael flats for date night!!!



Omg, you both look amazing!!   I LOVE that dress on you (looks like NL )... I bet DH was mesmerized by you! 



Missshiv said:


> Taking my Biancas out for their first trip. On the way out for Mothers Day meal



You look great!  Love the Biancas!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Necklace - *Aldo*
> Shorts and Ring (right index finger) - *H&M*
> Blazer and Tank Top - *Dynamite*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> (Sorry you can't see the shoes very well, the lighting got messed up after I reset my camera...)
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855



You look awesome... love the way you put this outfit together! 



indi3r4 said:


> Always chic!
> 
> I had my candy flats earlier but didn't get to take a picture. But I caught my shopping buddy aka my niece trying them on and walking around the house in it.
> 
> View attachment 1647163



Too cute for words! 



Elsie87 said:


> In my peacock patent Pigalles today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I love the way you put your outfits together, and this is no exception!!



beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Ann Taylor head to almost the toes hehe, wish you could see the cute silk cowl neck on the shell, it is really cute.  I'm excited about the pants though ~ I know black pants shouldn't get you excited but they are a size 8 which I haven't been since college!
> Cl's: Black calf New Hai



Wow, congratulations on the weight loss... what an accomplishment!  You look great!


Esoteri booties for today:











More pics and details in my blog! [/QUOTE]

Gorgeous, as usual!! 



samina said:


> Emerald Green Ron Rons
> Dress from ASOS
> Cardigan from Karen Millen
> 
> Love the bright green perfect for spring and the red soles just pop!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1649232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1



I love your dress... so pretty!   The emerald Ron Rons are the perfect finishing touch!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Can't believe it, but I have officially left my 20s, phew.   Turned 30 on the 9th, so here are two bday outfits... one family dinner (1st) and one quick change to go out after (2nd). 

Dress/scalloped cardi/belt from a boutique, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and "Le Duc" multi-color pearl/crystal necklace, crystal bangles (2) from India and my fave black patent Mad Mary's! 






Changed into a berry red Boulee dress to go out after... switched to my '07A metallic black 226 reissue and lost the necklace... but added a cool F21 one! 






Then for my big bash this past Sat. (crazy, fun times!! ), I wore an orchid-purpley Boulee dress, Auden necklace, '07A Chanel metallic black 226 reissue and my Anthracite glitter Ron Rons (new find... seriously need to update my collection thread)!


----------



## jenayb

fieryfashionist said:


> Esoteri booties for today:


 
Love that Bal!!! 



fieryfashionist said:


> Can't believe it, but I have officially left my 20s, phew.  Turned 30 on the 9th, so here are two bday outfits... one family dinner (1st) and one quick change to go out after (2nd).
> 
> Dress/scalloped cardi/belt from a boutique, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and "Le Duc" multi-color pearl/crystal necklace, crystal bangles (2) from India and my fave black patent Mad Mary's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into a berry red Boulee dress to go out after... switched to my '07A metallic black 226 reissue and lost the necklace... but added a cool F21 one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for my big bash this past Sat. (crazy, fun times!! ), I wore an orchid-purpley Boulee dress, Auden necklace, '07A Chanel metallic black 226 reissue and my Anthracite glitter Ron Rons (new find... seriously need to update my collection thread)!


 
 I haven't seen anyone wear Mad Marys in a hot minute -- I think this might inspire me to wear mine! Happy birthday!


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> Omg, you both look amazing!!   I LOVE that dress on you (looks like NL )... I bet DH was mesmerized by you!





fieryfashionist said:


> Can't believe it, but I have officially left my 20s, phew.   Turned 30 on the 9th, so here are two bday outfits... one family dinner (1st) and one quick change to go out after (2nd).
> 
> Dress/scalloped cardi/belt from a boutique, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and "Le Duc" multi-color pearl/crystal necklace, crystal bangles (2) from India and my fave black patent Mad Mary's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into a berry red Boulee dress to go out after... switched to my '07A metallic black 226 reissue and lost the necklace... but added a cool F21 one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for my big bash this past Sat. (crazy, fun times!! ), I wore an orchid-purpley Boulee dress, Auden necklace, '07A Chanel metallic black 226 reissue and my Anthracite glitter Ron Rons (new find... seriously need to update my collection thread)!



Sooooooo happy to see you!!!!!!!  Thank your for the kind compliments.  Welcome to the 30s!!!!! (Although I am nearer 40 than 30...but just barely).....You look dynamite in each dress.  I am loving the colors of the Boulee dresses.  TDF!!!!  I am also super jealous of your Cliquot!  It is my favorite champagne, period.  Many birthday wishes to you, me sweet.


----------



## AEGIS

fieryfashionist said:


> Can't believe it, but I have officially left my 20s, phew.   Turned 30 on the 9th, so here are two bday outfits... one family dinner (1st) and one quick change to go out after (2nd).
> 
> Dress/scalloped cardi/belt from a boutique, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and "Le Duc" multi-color pearl/crystal necklace, crystal bangles (2) from India and my fave black patent Mad Mary's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into a berry red Boulee dress to go out after... switched to my '07A metallic black 226 reissue and lost the necklace... but added a cool F21 one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for my big bash this past Sat. (crazy, fun times!! ), I wore an orchid-purpley Boulee dress, Auden necklace, '07A Chanel metallic black 226 reissue and my Anthracite glitter Ron Rons (new find... seriously need to update my collection thread)!




well you left with a bang!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Ann Taylor head to almost the toes hehe, wish you could see the cute silk cowl neck on the shell, it is really cute. I'm excited about the pants though ~ I know black pants shouldn't get you excited but they are a size 8 which I haven't been since college!
> Cl's: Black calf New Hai


 Hey skinny girl you look gorgeous! Love the outfit on you so classic and classy. Congrats on the pants that is such a great feeling.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Can't believe it, but I have officially left my 20s, phew.  Turned 30 on the 9th, so here are two bday outfits... one family dinner (1st) and one quick change to go out after (2nd).
> 
> Dress/scalloped cardi/belt from a boutique, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and "Le Duc" multi-color pearl/crystal necklace, crystal bangles (2) from India and my fave black patent Mad Mary's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into a berry red Boulee dress to go out after... switched to my '07A metallic black 226 reissue and lost the necklace... but added a cool F21 one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for my big bash this past Sat. (crazy, fun times!! ), I wore an orchid-purpley Boulee dress, Auden necklace, '07A Chanel metallic black 226 reissue and my Anthracite glitter Ron Rons (new find... seriously need to update my collection thread)!


 You look gorgeous in every pic Fiery! Happy Belated Birthday too. I am in love with your Mad Mary's.


----------



## megt10

Last night we went to dinner with friends and I wore for the first time my Josefa's in Burgundy, I got them a few months ago from ebay. They sorta look black in the pic but they aren't. They went nicely I think with the color of my dress which is DVF. The belt, scarf and scarf ring are Hermes and the coat is Rebbecca Taylor another ebay find. Went on the hunt for that after seeing Elsie in hers last year. The bag is Valentino Rock Stud.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fieryfashionist said:


> Can't believe it, but I have officially left my 20s, phew.   Turned 30 on the 9th, so here are two bday outfits... one family dinner (1st) and one quick change to go out after (2nd).
> 
> Dress/scalloped cardi/belt from a boutique, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and "Le Duc" multi-color pearl/crystal necklace, crystal bangles (2) from India and my fave black patent Mad Mary's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into a berry red Boulee dress to go out after... switched to my '07A metallic black 226 reissue and lost the necklace... but added a cool F21 one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for my big bash this past Sat. (crazy, fun times!! ), I wore an orchid-purpley Boulee dress, Auden necklace, '07A Chanel metallic black 226 reissue and my Anthracite glitter Ron Rons (new find... seriously need to update my collection thread)!



Oh :O you're so beautiful! Love all your outfits!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner with friends and I wore for the first time my Josefa's in Burgundy, I got them a few months ago from ebay. They sorta look black in the pic but they aren't. They went nicely I think with the color of my dress which is DVF. The belt, scarf and scarf ring are Hermes and the coat is Rebbecca Taylor another ebay find. Went on the hunt for that after seeing Elsie in hers last year. The bag is Valentino Rock Stud.



Great combination! I always love your style  i just can't get enough


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> 
> View attachment 1646853
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646855



Cecilia! I really love this look! Your blazer has a beautiful color. Love your pictures btw


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Great combination! I always love your style  i just can't get enough


 That is so kind of you to say CrispedRosa. Thank you so much. BTW, I love your style.


----------



## jamidee

laurenychu said:


> Wearing black patent pigalles to dinner.



love this dress.... only someone as petite as you could get away with it.. I'd look like I was wearing a sack. Ohh to be petite!! DAMN MY GERMAN MOTHER!  :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

laurenychu said:


> Wearing Isa today at work (=



I want to put you in my pocked. you're that adorable and would a great little fashionable minion side kick. 

yea, that wasn't weird at all. :shame:


----------



## aoqtpi

samina said:


> Emerald Green Ron Rons
> Dress from ASOS
> Cardigan from Karen Millen
> 
> Love the bright green perfect for spring and the red soles just pop!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1649232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1



Omg the RRs are amazing in this colour! You look great!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

fieryfashionist said:


> Can't believe it, but I have officially left my 20s, phew.   Turned 30 on the 9th, so here are two bday outfits... one family dinner (1st) and one quick change to go out after (2nd).
> 
> Dress/scalloped cardi/belt from a boutique, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and "Le Duc" multi-color pearl/crystal necklace, crystal bangles (2) from India and my fave black patent Mad Mary's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into a berry red Boulee dress to go out after... switched to my '07A metallic black 226 reissue and lost the necklace... but added a cool F21 one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for my big bash this past Sat. (crazy, fun times!! ), I wore an orchid-purpley Boulee dress, Auden necklace, '07A Chanel metallic black 226 reissue and my Anthracite glitter Ron Rons (new find... seriously need to update my collection thread)!



happy birthday!! i can see you were so happy and had an amazing time (goose in the lower corner ). you look amazing, love all your outfits!!


----------



## GoGlam

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Can't believe it, but I have officially left my 20s, phew.   Turned 30 on the 9th, so here are two bday outfits... one family dinner (1st) and one quick change to go out after (2nd).
> 
> Dress/scalloped cardi/belt from a boutique, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and "Le Duc" multi-color pearl/crystal necklace, crystal bangles (2) from India and my fave black patent Mad Mary's!
> 
> Changed into a berry red Boulee dress to go out after... switched to my '07A metallic black 226 reissue and lost the necklace... but added a cool F21 one!
> 
> Then for my big bash this past Sat. (crazy, fun times!! ), I wore an orchid-purpley Boulee dress, Auden necklace, '07A Chanel metallic black 226 reissue and my Anthracite glitter Ron Rons (new find... seriously need to update my collection thread)!



Super cute outfits! Happy 30th... You don't look it


----------



## angelcove

.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Ann Taylor head to almost the toes hehe, wish you could see the cute silk cowl neck on the shell, it is really cute. I'm excited about the pants though ~ I know black pants shouldn't get you excited but they are a size 8 which I haven't been since college!
> Cl's: Black calf New Hai


 lovely!


Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
fab!



samina said:


> Emerald Green Ron Rons
> Dress from ASOS
> Cardigan from Karen Millen
> 
> Love the bright green perfect for spring and the red soles just pop!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1649232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


 
love the green!



fieryfashionist said:


> Can't believe it, but I have officially left my 20s, phew.  Turned 30 on the 9th, so here are two bday outfits... one family dinner (1st) and one quick change to go out after (2nd).
> 
> Dress/scalloped cardi/belt from a boutique, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and "Le Duc" multi-color pearl/crystal necklace, crystal bangles (2) from India and my fave black patent Mad Mary's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into a berry red Boulee dress to go out after... switched to my '07A metallic black 226 reissue and lost the necklace... but added a cool F21 one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for my big bash this past Sat. (crazy, fun times!! ), I wore an orchid-purpley Boulee dress, Auden necklace, '07A Chanel metallic black 226 reissue and my Anthracite glitter Ron Rons (new find... seriously need to update my collection thread)!


 
Happy Birthday M!!!! You look gorgeous!!!


megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner with friends and I wore for the first time my Josefa's in Burgundy, I got them a few months ago from ebay. They sorta look black in the pic but they aren't. They went nicely I think with the color of my dress which is DVF. The belt, scarf and scarf ring are Hermes and the coat is Rebbecca Taylor another ebay find. Went on the hunt for that after seeing Elsie in hers last year. The bag is Valentino Rock Stud.


 
great look meg!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner with friends and I wore for the first time my Josefa's in Burgundy, I got them a few months ago from ebay. They sorta look black in the pic but they aren't. They went nicely I think with the color of my dress which is DVF. The belt, scarf and scarf ring are Hermes and the coat is Rebbecca Taylor another ebay find. Went on the hunt for that after seeing Elsie in hers last year. The bag is Valentino Rock Stud.



Your dress is gorgeous.  That color is sooooo pretty on you!


----------



## cts900

I wore my chocolate brown Ron Rons today.  They are easily my #1 go-to work shoe.


----------



## laurenychu

jamidee said:


> love this dress.... only someone as petite as you could get away with it.. I'd look like I was wearing a sack. Ohh to be petite!! DAMN MY GERMAN MOTHER!  :giggles:





jamidee said:


> I want to put you in my pocked. you're that adorable and would a great little fashionable minion side kick.
> 
> yea, that wasn't weird at all. :shame:



Girl you are too sweet!! Thank you for all these amazingly sweet comments


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed for archiving due to length.


----------

